# The Ambrose Discussion Thread



## Arca9

It showed that he was there simply to attack Rollins and he wasn't even ready for a match. Kinda plays into his unhinged gimmick well.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I hope when the Shield is completely over with, he uses street clothes as his ring gear. It suits him very well.


----------



## evilshade

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I think that was cool. More superstars should come out to the ring wearing street clothes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Arca9 said:


> It showed that he was there simply to attack Rollins and he wasn't even ready for a match. Kinda plays into his unhinged gimmick well.


*Oh hey, you're the Pony guy. Just changed your avatar.

I agree. It makes things look more spontaneous.*


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I hope they go with his psycho gimmick now


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Its part of the budget cuts.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Yeah, I thought it looked well better.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Jeans cannot be fun to wrestle in, more open to tearing a groin or something because you don't have as much flexibility.


----------



## Arca9

The Reigns Train said:


> *Oh hey, you're the Pony guy. Just changed your avatar.
> 
> I agree. It makes things look more spontaneous.*


There were a few people asking about my username so I figured I'd just make it Arcanine to clarify... anyway yeah, pony guy haha.


----------



## braajeri

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Jmacz said:


> Jeans cannot be fun to wrestle in, more open to tearing a groin or something because you don't have as much flexibility.


He just needs to pick up several pairs of these, on his own dime of course.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I turned on RAW during that match and got excited because I thought it was a street fight at first. I like when the wrestlers wear street clothes for those.


----------



## Divine Arion

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I got some serious Moxley vibes from seeing him in street clothes. It suits well to his unhinged personality but I can't imagine he'd be very comfortable wearing that all the time lol. Maybe he'll mix it up a bit between casual clothes and trunks.


----------



## ONEWAY

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I would have liked to have seen him out there to celebrate Roman's battle royal win


----------



## Yes Era

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Looked acceptable to me.


----------



## Catsaregreat

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Raven looked badass wrestling in street clothes so Ambrose can pull it off probably


----------



## Lil Mark

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I don't like it. The Shield needs new gear, bad. If it was a Street Fight that's one thing but to just wrestle in street clothes... they need to get some jackass ideas for ring gear now that the Shield has broken up and spread to so many segments and matches on Raw.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



evilshade said:


> I think that was cool. More superstars should come out to the ring wearing street clothes


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I liked it. Maybe tatter up the jeans and jacket. Personalize the leather jacket with some kind of logo on the back for merchandising. Could work great and fits his style.


----------



## Dustin13

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

NOTHING is better looking on Dean than a pair of these babies


----------



## NotAllThere

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



skarvika said:


>


OMG, my eyes!


----------



## Dio Brando

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Am I the only one who wishes that this was his actual attire?


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Every member of the shield actually looks better if they had street clothes or gear like in the shield than their regular wrestling gear. 

Funny though how Ambrose goes on Raw to attack Rollins in his street clothes,and at the end of Raw, Orton comes out in his regular wrestling gear and all,despite not even being on Raw until the final 5 mins of the show.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



dxbender said:


> Every member of the shield actually looks better if they had street clothes or gear like in the shield than their regular wrestling gear.
> 
> Funny though how Ambrose goes on Raw to attack Rollins in his street clothes,and at the end of Raw, Orton comes out in his regular wrestling gear and all,despite not even being on Raw until the final 5 mins of the show.


That's vintage Orton.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

He looked badass. Wouldn't mind it being his attire for a while until they figure out the next step. It's not like he hasn't ever constantly changed his attire up, he did throughout the Shield so if this just the first progressive step away from the all black then I'm all for it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Gutwrench

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

It's Jean Ambrose time.


----------



## Snake Plissken

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I mentioned in the RAW thread that the street clothes need to stay as they fit his character. Dean shouldn't go back to trunks I think the leather jacket and jeans just mold perfectly with his street dog persona. He just looks like he's ready for a fight and a guy who you wouldn't want to mess with. I'm loving how Ambrose has transitioned his deranged persona into a vigilante face role without changing anything. He's the Badass face that we have craved for a long time right now.


----------



## BORT

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

The street clothes need to stay, especially the leather jacket and the blue jeans. It just fits him so damn well. He'd look so ridiculous in trunks. The guy is just too grimy looking.

Dean needs to be the guy that brings "attitude" back.


----------



## The Sharpshooter

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I loved the street clothes too but I think it's a short term thing. The WWE doesn't seem to have prepared for the Shield split - Seth Rollins was still wearing his Shield uniform last night too which was weird to see. I think in time both guys will get new wrestling attire (and hopefully new themes too).


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

If the audience starts liking the street clothes, they are going to give it to Roman Reigns, this spoiled twat


still mad that he got to keep the shield's theme


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



177 said:


> The street clothes need to stay, especially the leather jacket and the blue jeans. It just fits him so damn well. He'd look so ridiculous in trunks. The guy is just too grimy looking.
> 
> Dean needs to be the guy that brings "attitude" back.


Ambrose wrestled in trunks for a lot of his career and it suits him just fine.









TBH I hate when people wrestle in jeans, hopefully it's not a permanent thing.


----------



## Dextrosity

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Think it looked great. and it would feel weird to have the former shield change they're attire to much. I mean, Reigns and Rollins still use somewhat the same gear.
And Dean's new look fits very well.


----------



## AyrshireBlue

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Loved that look for Ambrose last night. I always wished they gave a similar look to Barrett though to fit the bare knuckle background.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



evilshade said:


> I think that was cool. More superstars should come out to the ring wearing street clothes


Then it would be ECW and not WWE anymore.


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

i would love for him to keep them but i wonder how uncomfortable it is to wrestle in jeans.


----------



## Dawnbreaker

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Definitely fits him and his gimmick well. Of course, jeans are not the nicest thing to wrestle in, so I doubt the street gear will be his permanent attire.


----------



## DojoBrother

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

He did it a lot in CZW too iirc, and it suits him really good. All he needs is a kick ass leather jacket.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I liked it
He should keep this style


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Looks good like he just doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I think its stupid to be honest.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Trublez said:


> Looks good like he just doesn't give a fuck.


100% perfect for his character (Y)


----------



## BORT

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



x78 said:


> Ambrose wrestled in trunks for a lot of his career and it suits him just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBH I hate when people wrestle in jeans, hopefully it's not a permanent thing.


Eh....still doesn't suit him to me. It's like trying to put trunks on Raven.


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



177 said:


> Eh....still doesn't suit him to me. It's like trying to put trunks on Raven.


I don't mind jean shorts, but I think Jeans and a wife beater is a little too jobber generic. 

How do you market a guy who wear jeans and a wife beater?

He's going to have to spice it up if he intends to keep that look


----------



## sarcasma

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

DEAN...KEEP THE SHIELD GEAR, tone down the bullet proof vests....BUT KEEP THE SHIELD GEAR. Wrestling in clothes is ok once in awhile though.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



WrayBryatt said:


> How do you market a guy who wear jeans and a wife beater?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Jmacz said:


> Jeans cannot be fun to wrestle in, more open to tearing a groin or something because you don't have as much flexibility.


ask batista lol

i agree bout time we see guys dressed in jeans to kick ass instead of their wrestling gear lol


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Makes him that much more badass.


----------



## World's Best

WrayBryatt said:


> I don't mind jean shorts, but I think Jeans and a wife beater is a little too jobber generic.
> 
> How do you market a guy who wear jeans and a wife beater?
> 
> He's going to have to spice it up if he intends to keep that look



It is. He's already the least marketable member of the Shield, and the way things are looking he's going to job to Rollins at MITB and be soon forgotten behind Reigns.


----------



## Dead2009

He interrupted a match in street clothes and then was thrown into a match right away. Had no time to change and it happens on occasion. You guys are acting like its a full time attire.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

@ WorldsBest ^ Way too early to write him off...Bryan had been written off several times before he became the top guy next to Cena


----------



## World's Best

*Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Chan Hung said:


> @ WorldsBest ^ Way too early to write him off...Bryan had been written off several times before he became the top guy next to Cena



Not going to write him off. I don't hate Dean (neutral) but I do think he's going to be the least productive of the 3. But hey, there are a lot of talented guys stuck in midcard (BNB? Ziggler? Rhodes?).

One other thing that's kind of annoying: this guy is now getting 50 threads a day devoted to him. His insane marks are worse than Bryan's, Punk's, AND AJ's combined. I have criticized and have also seen people Bryan and Punk and AJ in the past when they did stupid shit. This guy? Is he immune to criticism or something?


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



World's Best said:


> It is. He's already the least marketable member of the Shield, and the way things are looking he's going to job to Rollins at MITB and be soon forgotten behind Reigns.


:vick

Everything to knock the guy down right?n And after toying with Seth for 2 weeks at every show he would still lose and then be forgotten about?! Just ut in your sig "i'm the biggest Dean Ambrose hater on the internet" and be done with


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



World's Best said:


> It is. He's already the least marketable member of the Shield, and the way things are looking he's going to job to Rollins at MITB and be soon forgotten behind Reigns.


he can sell a feud in 3 sentences...hes marketable and useful as fuck to the WWE.

two of your favourites, Punk and Bryan, really respect and adore Ambrose's work. Punk especially is probably Ambroses second biggest proponent, behind Regal.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



World's Best said:


> This guy? Is he immune to criticism or something?


That's because he hasn't done anything that warrants criticism so far. Literally nothing.


----------



## World's Best

*Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Shenroe said:


> :vick
> 
> 
> 
> Everything to knock the guy down right?n And after toying with Seth for 2 weeks at every show he would still lose and then be forgotten about?! Just ut in your sig "i'm the biggest Dean Ambrose hater on the internet" and be done with



See my above post. So this is true, if someone criticizes him, we gotta slam the non-believer? Not everyone can be a fan, bro. I'm not a hater by any means, but he's overrated. If he's accomplishing the "god-tier" stuff that people keep telling me about in 2 years, sure then I'll sing a different tune. I'll admit I was wrong to ever doubt his talent.



Eddie Ray said:


> he can sell a feud in 3 sentences...hes marketable and useful as fuck to the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> two of your favourites, Punk and Bryan, really respect and adore Ambrose's work. Punk especially is probably Ambroses second biggest proponent, behind Regal.



Time will tell. I'm not 100% sold yet, but I'm more sold right now than I was a year ago. For what it's worth.



Kalashnikov said:


> That's because he hasn't done anything that warrants criticism so far. Literally nothing.



You're quite right on that account. But even when he cut an average promo it was apparently legendary. 

I just want to add that the over-the-top mentally ill thing is more comical than anything else. Am I the only one who feels this way? Just watched the segment where HHH made fun of it....right on Raw there. :lmao


----------



## 20083

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Yeah, it definitely added a feel to the whole angle that he wasn't out for a match he just spontaneously decided he'd go out and kick Rollins' ass.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Even though i really like the look on Ambrose, i dont think he will be fighting with them now as a part of his gimmick, mainly because jeans are very unpractical to wrestle in, it does not air enough so it's get very very hot in those pants quickly, and they fabric is very rough so you will be full of red marks after the match and your freedom of movement for is also limited in its speed.


----------



## DCR

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Dean Ambrose in jeans










John Cena in cargo shorts


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

He should keep that very same "attire". It suited him down to the ground and he looked even more of a cool MOFO.

There is without doubt a bit of SCSA reeking out of him.

After all this feud is done with Seth i'm intrigued to see what happens with the 2 of them. The only guarantee is that Reigns is going to make it. He's getting the pops and he's got the looks aswell as the family background on his side.


----------



## Damage Case

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I do agree that the number of wrestlers in fairly generic trunks and boots is making the show seem bland. The Wyatts stand out and even the old Shield attire helped them to do so as well.


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Lance Storm made an interesting query on his twitter about this. Rollins was the one who left the Shield, so why is he still wearing Shield gear, while Ambrose was wearing plain. Shouldn't it be the other way around?


----------



## 260825

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Better than Johnboy turning upto RAW 2hours & 50mins late running into the arena in his wrestling gear.


----------



## Zarra

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



> We noted before that Seth Rollins will debut his new ring gear on Friday's SmackDown. As he wore it on RAW, Dean Ambrose's new ring gear will be the jeans and tank top.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0618/577137/new-ring-gear-for-dean-ambrose-revealed/

So yeah this is it.And it's freakin awesome.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Zarra said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0618/577137/new-ring-gear-for-dean-ambrose-revealed/
> 
> So yeah this is it.And it's freakin awesome.


:dance


----------



## CZWRUBE

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Arca9 said:


> It showed that he was there simply to attack Rollins and he wasn't even ready for a match. Kinda plays into his unhinged gimmick well.


True I didn't think of that but your right!


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I just was talking about this in the Seth new attire thread - I like the street clothes look for Dean but wrestling in jeans? Luke Harper does it but they are big, baggy jeans. Cena does it but they are jorts and they look gay. Raven also had jorts but pulled it off better. I think that should be his look for when he doesn't wrestle, but he needs different gear for matches, the jeans aren't Batista level tight but they don't look like anything a serious competitor would wear to the ring either due to restricted movement and shit - but idk maybe he has stretchy jeans.

I think he should go back to his FCW look, black tights with the Explicit Violence logo on the back (which he NEEDS to bring back as his WWE character logo, that was a dope idea). Also, we haven't gotten a great look at his physique in a while shirtless, but shirt on he certainly looks like he is in significantly better shape than when he was in FCW - they should let him show that off, especially if they want him to be a face, girls will think it's really hot.


----------



## Arca9

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Zarra said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0618/577137/new-ring-gear-for-dean-ambrose-revealed/
> 
> So yeah this is it.And it's freakin awesome.


Oh and he has a mic. :banderas


----------



## Deptford

-Dean Motherfucking Ambrose 

-Jon Motherfucking Moxley 

-Jesus Christ of Nazareth 

What do they all have in common? *Same motherfucking person..* Same person. They're the same person. That's the answer. It is. 



_Discussion thread for any & all of this little shit's craziness, ring work, and lord, all of his beautiful, BEAUTIFUL ways. _

:bow:bow:bow
flip RE: Reigns & Seth thread)


----------



## BrownianMotion

Best in the world.


----------



## Deptford

BrownianMotion said:


> Best in the world.


He is that. Yes, I do believe he is that. :cool2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

lol


----------



## Shenroe

Count me the f*ck in


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just wait until he starts stabbing mothefuckers with forks.


----------



## TheHidden01

Ambroners unite!

TH


----------



## Arca9

Dean Ambrose is going to shine, he just has that natural presence and he has that old school, unbalanced attitude that I can see the fans responding too. Plus the mic skills alone... good lord the mic skills.


----------



## Pip-Man

TheHidden01 said:


> Amb_o_ners unite!
> 
> TH


(Y) Fixed :lmao


Nah,I got love for you guys :cool2


----------



## kennedy=god

Ambrose is great. That's all.


----------



## Wynter

Deppie Love, why you so damn messy :lmao


----------



## sarcasma

Stop jobbing him out, push him like Stone Cold...let the DOLLA BILLS ROLE IN!!!


----------



## THANOS

GOAT thread.


----------



## FlyingBurrito

One day, we'll all be calling him the GOAT. 

They split the Shield up and the WWE had big plans for Roman and Seth, but Dean seems like the one that this split is gonna help the most. Roman and Seth have been holding him back for a while now.

Kudos to Seth though for coming into his own on the mic now that he's out of Dean's shadow.


----------



## TheHidden01

Pip Star said:


> (Y) Fixed :lmao
> 
> 
> Nah,I got love for you guys :cool2


Nah man, a Broner is an un-intentional boner from another man, so Ambroner is definately the correct word.

TH


----------



## RatedR10

As a huge Ambrose/Moxley mark, I had no idea what his potential would be as a babyface, but he's showing a lot. I truly think he can be a top babyface down the road and have that cool, bad ass factor to him, while still being a maniac.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I like threads like these, Mox Marks stand tall & stand proud.

Roman might reign supreme but even Rome fell when Mox stole the scene.


----------



## Deptford

RatedR10 said:


> As a huge Ambrose/Moxley mark, I had no idea what his potential would be as a babyface, but he's showing a lot. I truly think he can be a top babyface down the road and have that cool, bad ass factor to him, while still being a maniac.


IKR? He's been the only babyface to be able to consistently show that side of the babyface character in how long now? 
He's so consistent with it too. I have no fear of him ever needing to go down the corn ball route. 

It's crazy. It's like when Eddie turned heel. Had no idea he could even play a heel but he blew the roof off. Just one of those things that shows you how really talented and well rounded Ambrose actually is. 

Honestly not too many people I've seen pull out of their comfort zone so easily and fluidly. Goes to show how much the guy lives and breaths wrestling. 


Shenroe said:


> Count me the f*ck in


Shenroe, you already in bruh!! 


TheHidden01 said:


> Ambroners unite!
> 
> TH


Does this make me some sort of leader? 

:mark: :mark: lol 


Arca9 said:


> Dean Ambrose is going to shine, he just has that natural presence and he has that old school, unbalanced attitude that I can see the fans responding too. Plus the mic skills alone... good lord the mic skills.


Yeah, fans have been craving this attitude for a while IMO. Good point. 
When Punk brought it, people responded fantastically but Ambrose bleeds it. (Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ambrose thread Yeaaah! I have made my home here now.








Here here, the greatest man in wrestling today! The total package! The titty master! The Lunatic Fringe! The man you wish you could be and the one your women want to be with tonight! Dean Mothafuckin Ambrose!
:ambrose :ambrose3 :ambrose2

There will be much Ambrose fan art from me in here that's for sure.

Now that I think about it, a Reigns thread and an Ambrose thread kind of leaves the shield thread without a purpose. All we need now is a Rollins thread. It will be like the Shield thread...except...divided into three different threads...yeah!


----------



## Deptford

Yay, Caly's here!!! 

I know it's a worn out subject but I'm just thinking back to this promo and how he could use this to come after a babyface with the strap. 
Bryan with the whole YES! movement. Ambrose being the lunatic, loner who doesn't have anyone on his side yet craves it deeply. I think he could use some stuff like this if he was ever in a big feud like that. Hell, this shit even works as a face. It really does. 






Just so much time spent on character development. So much creativity and fluidity. Put this man in a short feud for the strap when Bryan gets back and healthy and watch magic happen.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> Ambrose thread Yeaaah! I have made my home here now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here here, the greatest man in wrestling today! The total package! The titty master! The Lunatic Fringe! The man you wish you could be and the one your women want to be with tonight! Dean Mothafuckin Ambrose!
> :ambrose :ambrose3 :ambrose2
> 
> There will be much Ambrose fan art from me in here that's for sure.
> 
> Now that I think about it, a Reigns thread and an Ambrose thread kind of leaves the shield thread without a purpose. All we need now is a Rollins thread. It will be like the Shield thread...except...divided into three different threads...yeah!




Thanks for the invite Caly


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ahh that promo :banderas

I swear that man could just take the mic for two or three hours and come up with a more impressive show all around than what the WWE normally dishes out in general.

@LeanMean:


----------



## WhyTooJay

I feel like his new look (with the white tank top) is too similar to Luke Harper. Ambrose should have a more unique look IMO. There is no one like him on the roster, therefore standard street clothes is a little to bland IMO. I always though he should've been the one to keep the Shield gear.


----------



## Divine Arion

An Ambrose/Moxley-centric thread? Don't mind if I do join in. :ambrose

WWE has a great opportunity to mold a unique character out of Ambrose. The man is just owning the unhinged badass face right now. I personally have been craving for an anti-hero character a la Stone Cold for awhile now so perhaps Ambrose was just the opportunity they needed in order to develop one. Like Deptfort posted, it would be neat to see some of that insane character from IPW and HWA seep through into his WWE work. I would mark out so hard if I see the fork show up at some point lol. He's worked so hard to get to this point so hopefully this momentum keeps going for him.


----------



## Telos

Dean Ambrose. The #1 reason why I still tune in to WWE after almost ditching it late 2012. My favorite wrestler in the business today, and one of my all-time favorites and that's going back to the early '90s. He is going to make a believer out of many fans, smarks and casuals alike, if he hasn't already.


----------



## CALΔMITY

WhyTooJay said:


> I feel like his new look (with the white tank top) is too similar to Luke Harper. Ambrose should have a more unique looks IMO. There is no one like him on the roster, therefore standard street clothes is a little to bland IMO. I always though he should've been the one to keep the Shield gear.


I'm sure that over time he'll keep evolving his look. This may not be permanent attire for him. I personally like it on him, though.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Sweet, an Ambrose thread. If WWE let him off the leash, we could see the best character in WWE in ages. Believe that and believe in Ambrose.


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm a huge Rollins fan, one of the reasons he's in my sig so much. His new look is great but I hope he changes it up eventually. It does make him look dangerous and badass though.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I believe in Ambrose. Always have. I'm proud of how far he has come and he's just going to go farther.

Wrong thread Soup. :lel


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Excuse me while I make myself heard with this important announcement:- "DEAN MOTHERFUCKING AMBROSE YA'LL". That is all.


----------



## Telos

Soup, Soup, Soup. You unabashed Rollins mark :jordan

Surprised you haven't made a dedicated Rollins worship thread by now. Ambrose and Reigns each have one. What's keepin ya? Or have you reconsidered your allegiances after seeing that Catwoman outfit Rollins is rocking? :tommy

All converts are welcome here. :ambrose3


----------



## Bushmaster

Calamity Glitch said:


> I believe in Ambrose. Always have. I'm proud of how far he has come and he's just going to go farther.
> 
> Wrong thread Soup. :lel


Ooops I thought this was the Rollins Discussion thread 8*D


But no, I was talking about Deans look. Just stating that I'm a Rollins fan in case people didn't know.



Telos said:


> Soup, Soup, Soup. You unabashed Rollins mark :jordan
> 
> Surprised you haven't made a dedicated Rollins worship thread by now. Ambrose and Reigns each have one. What's keepin ya?



My plan is to enter both threads and just convert the marks.


----------



## BigEMartin

DEAN= TOP 5 GUY for the next decade.


----------



## Telos

Sith Rollins said:


> My plan is to enter both threads and just convert the marks.


Infiltration angle! :floyd2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> Ooops I thought this was the Rollins Discussion thread 8*D
> 
> 
> But no, I was talking about Deans look. Just stating that I'm a Rollins fan in case people didn't know.
> 
> 
> *My plan is to enter both threads and just convert the marks.*


Oh okay. I totally couldn't tell. :lol

Good luck with that. You will not sway the strongest of believers. :ambrose3


----------



## Bushmaster

Some might need a knock on the head to learn who to mark for.

How long would you guys want the feud with Seth to go for? I've only seen their Iron Man match and nothing else so have no idea how that feud was. But do you think they could possibly stretch it out a few months while keeping it interesting?

And do you think they could steal the show whenever they wrestle? If WWE allows them to.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I think it's awesome the way that when whoever else is in the ring is just stood there, you get a shot of the ring and Dean is squirming, shuffling round and body popping where he's stood. 

Like somebody just said I think WWE could make him into an Austin type character, a true anti-hero. I think he needs to start doing that DDT on people in the ring during in ring interviews and confrontations on the mic, like Austin did with the stunner; just randomly doing it mid sentence. The crowd would go nuts for it. Or to have the other wrestler in the ring confronting Dean on the mic, looking scared cause Deans got that crazy look in his eye, and he's all like:-

"Sup scumbag, you scared; well damn, you should be (hits the DDT just as the other guy starts talking, shuffles round the ring; plays up to the crowd while they go nuts for it).

He's got that 'IT' factor; and I think WWE are just beginning to realize what they have. He's already on the right track; and look how much more popular he's become in the last 2 weeks, imagine where he'll be at popularity wise in 6 months!!! 

Add to that a bad ass theme tune by Jim Johnson, an "Austin 316 says I just whipped your ass" type promo; a bit more muscle; a fork; and a slightly more technical edge to his in ring move-set, and you have what could potentially be one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nothing's for certain as far as what will actually happen, but I know that those two are capable of stretching it out.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Telos said:


> Infiltration angle! :floyd2


lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Add to that a bad ass theme tune by Jim Johnson, an "Austin 316 says I just whipped your ass" type promo; a bit more muscle; *a fork*; and a slightly more technical edge to his in ring move-set, and you have what could potentially be one of the greatest of all time.


Did someone mention Ambrose with a fork?!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Deptford

There's a Rollins thread? :aryalol
I kid, I kid, Soup.  

I'm going for that slow build at war with the Reigns thread :littlefinger

But damn, Soup going in with that Invasion angle at everybody :CAM
May the gods be with you..


----------



## DGenerationMC

Deptford said:


> There's a Rollins thread? :aryalol
> I kid, I kid, Soup.
> 
> I'm going for that slow build at war with the Reigns thread :littlefinger
> 
> But damn, Soup going in with that Invasion angle at everybody :CAM
> May the gods be with you..


We can fend them off with forks.

They will not lay siege to our kingdom!


----------



## Deptford

DGenerationMC said:


> We can fend them off with forks.
> 
> They will not lay siege to our kingdom!


Ambrose/Mox thread has forks on deccck

They know they can't touch us
:floyd3


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

DGenerationMC said:


> We can fend them off with forks.
> 
> They will not lay siege to our kingdom!


I'll use my moms purse as a weapon, I'll bring my moms purse, you smell like the inside of my Moms purse; I kinda like it; she used to hide tootsie rolls in there.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Ambrose is amazing. His facial expressions, his demeanor, his personality and everything, he plays the crazy physco very well. What makes Ambrose so unique is that he can be a face or a heel, he'll shine at either or. His mic work is one of the best in the WWE, if not the best. I hope he becomes a big player and a main eventer in the future. I worry, it seems Roman will be the one getting the mega push. Rollins will also be pushed, Ambrose is the questionable one. Yet, he may possibly be the best to come from the Shield. Gotta love Ambrose.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Ambrose is amazing. His facial expressions, his demeanor, his personality and everything, he plays the crazy physco very well. What makes Ambrose so unique is that he can be a face or a heel, he'll shine at either or. His mic work is one of the best in the WWE, if not the best. I hope he becomes a big player and a main eventer in the future. I worry, it seems Roman will be the one getting the mega push. Rollins will also be pushed, Ambrose is the questionable one. Yet, he may possibly be the best to come from the Shield. Gotta love Ambrose.


Dean may take a little longer to get there, but once he does; he'll stay there.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Dean may take a little longer to get there, but once he does; he'll stay there forever.


That's what I hope. Someone that talented cannot be wasted. He's got it all. The charisma, the acting, the mic skills, in ring work and the appeal.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

He's just a sick sick guy.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Am I allowed in here? *peeks* I promise to not attempt to convert anyone 

Rewatched Dean's segment on ME, AND I've realized I really like his theme. And i cannot wait for him to unleash more of the crazy. If Seth thinks he's seen crazy...

Forks are extremely welcome 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

I remember really liking this custom titantron someone made two years ago before he debuted, using his FCW theme from that time.






The theme is called Broken Bones (link)


----------



## The Bloodline

Finally got around to seeing main event too. I felt like I enjoyed dean music on raw but actually getting to see him come out to it looking like a bad ass with his new gear. I gotta say I love his theme. 

Side note. I wish he wouldn't wet his hair


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> I remember really liking this custom titantron someone made two years ago before he debuted, using his FCW theme from that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The theme is called Broken Bones (link)


That video is sick. Broken Bones :banderas 
such a fitting name. 


JacqSparrow said:


> Am I allowed in here? *peeks* I promise to not attempt to convert anyone
> 
> Rewatched Dean's segment on ME, AND I've realized I really like his theme. And i cannot wait for him to unleash more of the crazy. If Seth thinks he's seen crazy...
> 
> Forks are extremely welcome
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Come in Jacqy!!! 

I kind of wish he had a better theme but there have been wrestlers who've had worse solo themes that went on and the theme didn't hold them back much. Batista is a good example. His first theme was so all over the place :lol 
And Dean's theme is better than Seth's atm so at least there's that too. Nothing against Seth. He just needs a new theme, sadly. Imo.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I'd rather they'd just give Rollins and Ambrose a proper match at MITB, you could milk the feud and the potential match until Summerslam.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Am I allowed in here? *peeks* I promise to not attempt to convert anyone
> 
> Rewatched Dean's segment on ME, AND I've realized I really like his theme. And i cannot wait for him to unleash more of the crazy. If Seth thinks he's seen crazy...
> 
> Forks are extremely welcome
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Of course you're allowed! :

I still need to watch ME. I've been marathoning game of thrones all day.


----------



## x78

Ambrose's theme is pretty good, probably the best he's had in WWE TBH. I'm kind of disappointed that he didn't have that song by Damn It To Hell that we all thought he was going to get back in 2012 but I guess the chances of that were slim.

I just hope he'll go back to his old FCW attire soon, the vest and jeans is way too similar to Harper and wrestling in jeans just always looks strange to me.









= best Ambrose attire IMO.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I think a new theme is needed for sure; I'm not too happy with the new theme music to be honest.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I actually dig his new theme. It's pretty simple and down to the point, but I like the lesnar kind of beat that it has and it has this guitar windup that sounds like a chainsaw to me. It's all so badass and I'm sure over time it will get a remix or two.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

If they took some of the high notes out and made it more bassey I'd like it more. I want it to be 50% more grungy/badass.


----------



## Pip-Man

x78 said:


> Ambrose's theme is pretty good, probably the best he's had in WWE TBH. I'm kind of disappointed that he didn't have that song by Damn It To Hell that we all thought he was going to get back in 2012 but I guess the chances of that were slim.
> 
> I just hope he'll go back to his old FCW attire soon, the vest and jeans is way too similar to Harper and wrestling in jeans just always looks strange to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> = *best Ambrose attire IMO*.


Really? Even with the skull and generic tribal? How about long tights? Something similar to Adam Rose maybe...

With taped hands or elbow pads to break up his arms of course


----------



## CALΔMITY

Right now they're in their experimental stages. Hopefully things will change over time for the better.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I'll use my moms purse as a weapon, I'll bring my moms purse, you smell like the inside of my Moms purse; I kinda like it; she used to hide tootsie rolls in there.















ositivity


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMRY30H0ZqY

What if the start of his theme was at 15 seconds of this video, the drum beat at 16 seconds was extended by 4 seconds, and the riff was more basey. Dont you think that would be better/more badass?

Plus then when the fans heard the drumbeat, they'd know it was him, similar to Austins glass smash.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> There's a Rollins thread? :aryalol
> I kid, I kid, Soup.
> 
> I'm going for that slow build at war with the Reigns thread :littlefinger
> 
> But damn, Soup going in with that Invasion angle at everybody :CAM
> May the gods be with you..



Us Rollins marks don't copy others unk

The entire forum is ours :banderas


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler


















:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas





Spoiler: THIRST



DAMN THAT MOTHERFUCKER IS LOOKIN ESPECIALLY FINE AS HELL RIGHT THERE! kada
I am really lookin forward to that promo on SD.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

All the rep to Deppie for creating this GOAT thread... Can't wait to get stuck in :mark: :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas



Oh fuckkkkk 



Spoiler: argh



DAT BACKGROUND FOR THE PROMO :mark:




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh fuckkkkk
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: argh
> 
> 
> 
> DAT BACKGROUND FOR THE PROMO :mark:





Spoiler: SD stuff



Oh yeah! I mean it's just a background, but it really adds to that grungy atmosphere you'd always see Mox in. So awesome. I simply cannot wait. :mark:


----------



## Jammy

Hail Ambrose. 

Fuck Reigns. 

That is all.


----------



## x78

Pip Star said:


> Really? Even with the skull and generic tribal? How about long tights? Something similar to Adam Rose maybe...
> 
> With taped hands or elbow pads to break up his arms of course


Yeah, the Explicit Ambrose Violence trunks were GOAT.


----------



## midnightmischief

hey peeps, just popping in to say hello and check out the new thread... looking good.
hope you don't mind if I visit once in a while.


----------



## Pip-Man

x78 said:


> Yeah, the Explicit Ambrose Violence trunks were GOAT.


While they do look ok (Y) I'm just worried about trunks making him look too vulnerable.I know he's bulked up alot,but still


----------



## CALΔMITY

midnightmischief said:


> hey peeps, just popping in to say hello and check out the new thread... looking good.
> hope you don't mind if I visit once in a while.


Oh yeah, because it's Ambrose marks only. :lol
Doesn't take a mark to recognize his greatness. :ambrose3


----------



## sarcasma

Sith Rollins said:


> Some might need a knock on the head to learn who to mark for.
> 
> How long would you guys want the feud with Seth to go for? I've only seen their Iron Man match and nothing else so have no idea how that feud was. But do you think they could possibly stretch it out a few months while keeping it interesting?
> 
> And do you think they could steal the show whenever they wrestle? If WWE allows them to.



ummm DIRTY DEEDS is his stunner.....


----------



## Natsuke

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>



1) That promo was so good, man. SICK GUY.

2) I never knew who that woman was cause honestly, I thought she was hot >>


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Yes finally he is on his own, I was sick and tired of him carrying reigns weak ass on the mic and with all of that being the bitch and the weak one of the group. Dean elevated reigns, nopw he can elevate himself and show the world why he was the best in the shield


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas


:banderas :banderas :banderas



tylermoxreigns said:


> All the rep to Deppie for creating this GOAT thread... Can't wait to get stuck in :mark: :banderas
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


TMR!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 
Hi :dance:dance



x78 said:


> Yeah, the Explicit Ambrose Violence trunks were GOAT.


I saw some Explicit Ambrose signs in the crowd already. Hopefully WWE picks up on this and notices that a good amount of people want him in those trunks and give them to him. 
It's good that he's wrestling in jeans right now. It gives them time to figure out something solid for him. Or at least gives them time to spot more of those signs in the crowd  



midnightmischief said:


> hey peeps, just popping in to say hello and check out the new thread... looking good.
> hope you don't mind if I visit once in a while.


I will let the moat door down for the enemies in the Reigns camp when I see fit to from time to time :lol


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

He's back in the moxley attire, that jacket and jeans


----------



## midnightmischief

Deptford said:


> I will let the moat door down for the enemies in the Reigns camp when I see fit to from time to time :lol


no worries about me, I'm a lover not a fighter lol (geez how cheesy does that sound)


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> That video is sick. Broken Bones :banderas
> such a fitting name.
> 
> 
> Come in Jacqy!!!
> 
> I kind of wish he had a better theme but there have been wrestlers who've had worse solo themes that went on and the theme didn't hold them back much. Batista is a good example. His first theme was so all over the place :lol
> And Dean's theme is better than Seth's atm so at least there's that too. Nothing against Seth. He just needs a new theme, sadly. Imo.


Thanks for the welcome, Caly and Deppie 



RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I think a new theme is needed for sure; I'm not too happy with the new theme music to be honest.


I like how it starts because you kind of take notice. And the beat is very aggressive and intense--it kind of fits him.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas


Whoa. WHOA.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

:cheer Believe In Dean Ambrose :cheer










:clap Bravo Deppie, bravo! :clap

Welcome to the Ambrose wagon, bitches! 





























































































*BEST SINCE DAY ONE* ​


----------



## Deptford

IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> He's back in the moxley attire, that jacket and jeans


Is it confirmed???

Nicole Queen with DAT post  
Might have to put some of that in the OP later. damn! :clap:clap


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown


----------



## Pip-Man

Deptford said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> TMR!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Hi :dance:dance
> 
> 
> I saw some Explicit Ambrose signs in the crowd already. Hopefully WWE picks up on this and notices that a good amount of people want him in those trunks and give them to him.
> It's good that he's wrestling in jeans right now. It gives them time to figure out something solid for him. Or at least gives them time to spot more of those signs in the crowd
> 
> 
> 
> I will let the moat door down for the enemies in the Reigns camp when I see fit to from time to time :lol


Can you imagine how a t shirt with the Explicit Ambrose Violence logo on it would sell? :banderas


----------



## Deptford

Pip Star said:


> Can you imagine how a t shirt with the Explicit Ambrose Violence logo on it would sell? :banderas


It would do better than what Rollins' merch would look like right now :lmao 

No, but in all seriousness, it would be the first WWE shirt I would buy in a while. 
Those simple yet edgy design wrestling shirts are just money plain and simple.
They need to stop with all these bright ass colors and silly designs and shit. 

Black WWE shirts are where it's at. The signs look badass in the crowd, that's for sure. 

Ambrose bringing more edge to this product than anyone else combined for the past 8 years


----------



## DOPA

Count me in on this thread! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Pip Star said:


> Can you imagine how a t shirt with the Explicit Ambrose Violence logo on it would sell? :banderas




























:banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> :banderas


Yep, would totally buy that.


----------



## cindel25

Am I allowed to thirst in this thread? By thirst I mean post gifs of Ambrose, boobs, vaginas and how much I want him to fuck me like I'm some dirty dirty whore. 

Thanks so much


----------



## Bearodactyl

I really enjoy the way his theme starts up. Much like with Brock or Austin, it's got that instant "oh boy shit's about to go down" vibe that just grabs your attention, even before the actual music starts. 

Seeing as how Rollins announced himself to be in the MitB ladder match on Main Event, I'm assuming Ambrose will be in there too, meaning their 1-1 PPV fight we all know is coming won't be next PPV, which makes me think maybe the big payoff will happen at Summerslam. Some kind of stipulation grudgematch that's just gonna steal the show. But that's still a good bit into the future I suppose...


----------



## BornBad

You knows Ambrose is a star in the making when he made you watch Main Event... 










But i hope it's not gonna turn into a Jon Moxley from CZW circle jerk


----------



## Snake Plissken

Dean Ambrose is the Man. Continues to deliver gold when he gets the mic, just Amazing. 

Mox is on another level.










He's an all rounder, psychotic heel. Maniacal Babyface, GOAT in the making.


----------



## Shenroe

Spoiler:  sd



I'm still baffle at the fact they made him lose to Kane. What the fuck did that accomplished? Kane has no business winning any matches agains up and comer now. I hope this is not a sign that his push will be derailed or something like that. He needs to win majority of his matches from here on, the cat/mouse game has been played enough now.


----------



## Zarra

just


----------



## NastyYaffa

I have been a fan of the guy since he debuted in FCW, and I never could've believed that he would make such an excellent babyface. He is in my opinion the best babyface in the company after Bryan & Zayn. He is just so talented.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ambrose got his own thread as well? :mark:



Bearodactyl said:


> I really enjoy the way his theme starts up. Much like with Brock or Austin, it's got that instant "oh boy shit's about to go down" vibe that just grabs your attention, even before the actual music starts.
> 
> Seeing as how Rollins announced himself to be in the MitB ladder match on Main Event, I'm assuming Ambrose will be in there too, meaning their 1-1 PPV fight we all know is coming won't be next PPV, which makes me think maybe the big payoff will happen at Summerslam. Some kind of stipulation grudgematch that's just gonna steal the show. But that's still a good bit into the future I suppose...


That's probably the way it'll go. The MITB match, then a regular 1v1 at Battleground, and then 2/3 falls, No Holds Barred or some other stipulation match at SummerSlam... sounds about right to me. Makes for a good summer feud for both of them on paper. 

I hope that over the years they make this Ambrose-Rollins feud into the current day HHH-HBK feud, where they face eachother in literally every single match type possible like HIAC, Ladder, Cage, No Holds Barred, Last Man Standing etc.


----------



## Zarra

I really like the song too and I would like to hear all of it. I love this kind of themes- simple, old school and badass. It suits him :clap


----------



## DannyMack

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas





Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler



That background reminds of the old the one used for backstage promos on RAW during the attitude era. Pretty badass!



I've been an Ambrose fan since 2011 when I discovered some Moxley/Ambrose promos from FCW and the indies and I was captivated. I've followed him ever since and have been so proud of him the last 2 weeks because he's finally been let off his leash and has shown the world what he is really made of and the crowds seem to be loving it. He is the full package: great in the ring, INCREDIBLE on the mic, has a great look, a badass theme and has been working hard on bulking up his body. While Reigns is being pushed to the moon (I'm a Reigns fan by the way), Ambrose's climb to the top will be much more organic because he will get their solely through the merits of his incredible talent and dedication to his character. Mark my words Ambrose will be a MEGA STAR within the next year to 2 years. I believe in Ambrose!


----------



## Snake Plissken

Ambrose theme is growing on me, really looking forward to seeing where this feud with Rollins is going. The 2 are super talented and they've already shown how well they work against each other in FCW. What is truly amazing is how well Ambrose and Rollins have switched in to opposite roles, Ambrose playing the best Face on the main Roster right now and Rollins showing makings of a good heel.


----------



## Reaper

Creepy ass motherfucker with so much skill that the WWE probably have no idea what to do with this boy. Damn ... talk about the right wrestler stuck in the wrong generation. This man would have been a king in the attitude era

He's definitely the best of the Shield with regards to appeal for the older audience. Unfortunately, in a PG superhero vs supervillain world, he's a misfit .. Main eventer that's always going to be used to put somebody else over. I really hope he gets a true main event run at some point, but given what the WWE values, and what Ambrose truly brings to the table, there's stuff he's capable of that we'll probably never get to see in a WWE environment.


----------



## Rap God

Ambrose/Moxley is deffinetly the best of the Shield


----------



## Shenroe

Reaper Jones said:


> Creepy ass motherfucker with so much skill that the WWE probably have no idea what to do with this boy. Damn ... talk about the right wrestler stuck in the wrong generation. This man would have been a king in the attitude era
> 
> He's definitely the best of the Shield with regards to appeal for the older audience. Unfortunately, in a PG superhero vs supervillain world, he's a misfit .. *Main eventer that's always going to be used to put somebody else over*. I really hope he gets a true main event run at some point, but given what the WWE values, and what Ambrose truly brings to the table, there's stuff he's capable of that we'll probably never get to see in a WWE environment.


I'm cool with that, his character allows him to lose sometime but still be credible the next few seconds. He will def has a " summer of punk".. well maybe not at the same scale or length, but i see it coming. He is a all or nothing kind of wrestler.


----------



## Reaper

Shenroe said:


> I'm cool with that, his character allows him to lose sometime but still be credible the next few seconds. He will def has a " summer of punk".. well maybe not at the same scale or length, but i see it coming. He is a all or nothing kind of wrestler.


He might end up going the Scott Hall / Jake Roberts way and I suppose I have no problems with that. He's the coolest thing about wrestling right now and I just wanna see more of him. In fact, I'm going to go watch Main Event right now .. a show that I've probably only watched three or four times ever. Dude will suck in the older audiences if they just let him be himself.


----------



## Naka Moora

I didn't even know who Moxley was before he came to WWE, this is why I research as much wrestling as I can. What a great talent. Whoever brought these 3 guys to the WWE was very smart.


----------



## Telos

Natsuke said:


> 1) That promo was so good, man. SICK GUY.
> 
> 2) I never knew who that woman was cause honestly, I thought she was hot >>


Jill Ferris (IPW's version of Renee Young)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheJillFerris










Cheers!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

If anyone's interested, turnbuckle tees are selling a Joker Ambrose t-shirt right now. It's available for limited time only tho, so get yours if you want one. 

http://www.turnbuckletees.com/shop/joker-ambrose-t-shirt



Spoiler: PIC OF THE SHIRT


----------



## Bo Wyatt

Joker is so fcking 2008 thou. Especially that Joker make up.


----------



## OMGeno

I'm gone for one night and I miss the creation of the best thread ever???


----------



## Srdjan99

Yoshimitsu said:


> I didn't even know who Moxley was before he came to WWE, this is why I research as much wrestling as I can. What a great talent. Whoever brought these 3 guys to the WWE was very smart.


Not sure if I am right, but we might have to send William Regal lots of flowers


----------



## Bucky Barnes

Hello everybody. I am going ahead and set up camp here, especially since it is the new hot spot on the WF.


----------



## OMGeno

GOAT thread needs more Dean


----------



## Bucky Barnes




----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> GOAT thread needs more Dean









Why are you doing this to me girl? 



























































:lol :clap







:clap :lol​


----------



## Snake Plissken

GOAT mannerisms.










Ambrose is taking over.


----------



## OMGeno

RIP Shield thread. You were good to all of us


----------



## NeyNey

Holy motherfucking Jesus.
With Ambrose showing up on RAW and Main Event with his excellent new badass outfit and Entrance, a bud shyly makes its way through hand flesh and skin, breaks through the surface... with the shape of a microphone, deep-rooting and ready to bloom and grow for eternity. Indestructible, immutable. 
A new age is born. 

Guys...I got flash backs from the Pre-Debut-Thread while reading through all the pages.
I feel like I just came... home.. to my family.. WHERE I BELONG. :vettel 8*D


THANOS said:


> GOAT thread.


Definetly. No fucking doubt, no objection. :agree:
*THE* Thread about the saviour of WWE, the true GOAT, the founder of the madness era. 
Have to dig deep to retrieve all of my Ambrose Gifs & stuff. :bow


LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler


----------



## DOPA

Ambrose is ready to take this business by the fucking throat and I CANNOT WAIT :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also, NeyNey :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Holy motherfucking Jesus.
> With Ambrose showing up on RAW and Main Event with his excellent new badass outfit and Entrance, a bud shyly makes its way through hand flesh and skin, breaks through the surface... with the shape of a microphone, deep-rooting and ready to bloom and grow for eternity. Indestructible, immutable.
> A new age is born.
> 
> Guys...I got flash backs from the Pre-Debut-Thread while reading through all the pages.
> I feel like I just came... home.. to my family.. WHERE I BELONG. :vettel 8*D
> 
> Definetly. No fucking doubt, no objection. :agree:
> *THE* Thread about the saviour of WWE, the true GOAT, the founder of the madness era.
> Have to dig deep to retrieve all of my Ambrose Gifs & stuff. :bow


NeyNey has arrived. The thread is complete now. :ambrose

I missed out on Ambrose's pre-debut thread so it's nice to see other Ambrose fans congregate to one spot.


----------



## Nicole Queen

NeyNey said:


> Have to dig deep to retrieve all of my Ambrose Gifs & stuff. :bow


----------



## Bearodactyl

Crazy face dean really starting to get over too btw. People were so pissed at Rollins screwing over the rest of the Shield, that they are fully behind Dean making sure he gets his comeuppance. 

I do find myself wondering how long Dean will stay face, until you know, the inevitable happens...

Edit: Neeeeeeeey!!!! :mark:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I've been here since the beginning of this thread (this morning), but now I'll make it official; this thread is gonna be my new home for a while; the landlord (Shepard) just threw me out of my old place (the shield thread), is it cool if I crash here with you guys for a while?


----------



## Nicole Queen

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I've been here since the beginning of this thread (this morning), but now I'll make it official; this thread is gonna be my new home for a while; the landlord (Shepard) just threw me out of my old place (the shield thread), is it cool if I crash here with you guys for a while?












Though the thread will dissolve into shameless slut-fest :yum: at some point :lol

Edit: another *Baines on Toast* red rep :lmao Thanks for caring buddy :lol


----------



## Banez

Nicole Queen said:


> Though the thread will dissolve into shameless slut-fest :yum: at some point :lol


think about it.. some people actually didn't like the idea of girls thirsting after wrestlers.. they were probably rejoiced when Shield got disbanded and now there's 3 threads instead of 1 to watch out for... didn't turn up well for them :lmao


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Nicole Queen said:


> Though the thread will dissolve into shameless slut-fest :yum: at some point :lol


Thanks for that. 

I hope all the good things happen to you and you alone! :


----------



## Shenroe

Bearodactyl said:


> Crazy face dean really starting to get over too btw. People were so pissed at Rollins screwing over the rest of the Shield, that they are fully behind Dean making sure he gets his comeuppance.
> 
> I do find myself wondering how long Dean will stay face, until you know, the inevitable happens...
> 
> Edit: Neeeeeeeey!!!! :mark:


A long ass time i hope


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Banez said:


> think about it.. some people actually didn't like the idea of girls thirsting after wrestlers.. they were probably rejoiced when Shield got disbanded and now there's 3 threads instead of 1 to watch out for... didn't turn up well for them :lmao


Well, if they're happy I'm happy I guess; get it ladies, it's not like us dudes haven't lusted over famous women from TV for decades :yum: and made no attempt to hide our desire. Each to their own I say, lustful filthy desire is an equal opportunity pass-time after-all.

(Edit:- I'm a dude whos into chicks, just so ya' know).


----------



## Zarra

Shenroe said:


> A long ass time i hope


Me too actually. It seem that he can work as face amazing and I wanna see a lot of that. He is getting over with the audience even with the casuals and that can really help him


----------



## ShadowMox

I need to make camp here after lurking around for so long! So hello everyone! 

The Shield have been the reason I started to get fully invested back into wrestling after a good few years. Even in the group, Ambrose has always made a huge impact on me; he has consistently had his character 100% spot on, just his facial expressions alone are insane! He has been GOAT material since the split and his feud with Rollins has been so damn exciting so far. I love it. :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> think about it.. some people actually didn't like the idea of girls thirsting after wrestlers.. they were probably rejoiced when Shield got disbanded and now there's 3 threads instead of 1 to watch out for... didn't turn up well for them :lmao


Now this is the thread I used to lurk in and love :lol

Ladies, feel free to back us up in the other 2 threads  Please.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zarra

> - WWE’s website points out that Triple H hasn’t revealed who else will be in the second Money In the Bank ladder match but intimated in his recent Michael Cole interview that the other participants will not necessarily need to qualify for a spot.
> 
> The match should be finalized on Monday’s RAW from Washington, DC. The match wasn’t announced on Monday’s RAW because they had the battle royal and apparently a lot of the battle royal participants are in the ladder match. *Dean Ambrose is expected to be in the match as well.*


I expected it but still :cheer


----------



## World's Best

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> ositivity



Sorry, that's pretty lame.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

ShadowMox said:


> I need to make camp here after lurking around for so long! So hello everyone!
> 
> The Shield have been the reason I started to get fully invested back into wrestling after a good few years. Even in the group, Ambrose has always made a huge impact on me; he has consistently had his character 100% spot on, just his facial expressions alone are insane! He has been GOAT material since the split and his feud with Rollins has been so damn exciting so far. I love it. :mark:


Welcome to the weird part of wrestleforum.com ShadowMox, good luck.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Zarra said:


> Me too actually. It seem that he can work as face amazing and I wanna see a lot of that. He is getting over with the audience even with the casuals and that can really help him


What's great about it is that he doesn't necessarily have face-like behavior (i.e. jumping Seth by surprise on occasion). He isn't a typical cheesy babyfce and I love that. I mean, I can expect maybe a minor comedy-ish segment every now and again (like how he'd bicker with Roman or his heavily exaggerated Maddox beatdown behind the sofa), but Dean Ambrose is mostly business. I'm so happy the crowd is finally starting to bear witness to his excellence.



ShadowMox said:


> I need to make camp here after lurking around for so long! So hello everyone!
> 
> The Shield have been the reason I started to get fully invested back into wrestling after a good few years. Even in the group, Ambrose has always made a huge impact on me; he has consistently had his character 100% spot on, just his facial expressions alone are insane! He has been GOAT material since the split and his feud with Rollins has been so damn exciting so far. I love it. :mark:


Welcome new face! They were the only reason why I tuned in. Those three boys are still the reason why I watch even though the Shield is practically no more.



JacqSparrow said:


> Now this is the thread I used to lurk in and love :lol
> 
> Ladies, feel free to back us up in the other 2 threads  Please.


I go into those every now and again. :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

World's Best said:


> Sorry, that's pretty lame.


What the promo caption or the smiley?


----------



## CALΔMITY

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> What the promo caption or the smiley?


Who knows and who cares 

I love that little tidbit. Love that whole promo actually.


----------



## Zarra

I believe he is this type of face that WWE desperately needs. If someone is capable of summoning the Attitude era this is Dean Ambrose. Damn THAT potencial :homer


----------



## Nicole Queen

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> What the promo caption or the smiley?


The fella is not big fan of Dean if that clears it up :side:

Side note - I'm officially living in this thread


----------



## CALΔMITY

Screw the Attitude Era. Give us the Ambrose Era 8*D


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Nicole Queen said:


> The fella is not big fan of Dean if that clears it up :side:
> 
> Side note - I'm officially living in this thread


Oh OK I get it, I'm not gonna flame him though; but I want to, so lets just pretend I did anyway


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Calamity Glitch said:


> Who knows and who cares
> 
> I love that little tidbit. Love that whole promo actually.


Yeah dude its classic Mox, the fork ftw!!!


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> Screw the Attitude Era. Give us the Ambrose Era 8*D


If I could rep you again :banderas

Piper/Roberts/Pillman and now Ambrose kada


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Banez said:


> think about it.. some people actually didn't like the idea of girls thirsting after wrestlers.. they were probably rejoiced when Shield got disbanded and now there's 3 threads instead of 1 to watch out for... didn't turn up well for them :lmao


Why all the neggy Banez???
(edit:- Banezontoast was neggy not you, so sorry Mr Banez  Are you both the same Banez though? Or two different Banez'?)

Banez overload.


----------



## CALΔMITY

We left a sour taste in his mouth. He's FEWWWMIN :lel



Nicole Queen said:


> If I could rep you again :banderas
> 
> Piper/Roberts/Pillman and now Ambrose kada


It's the thought that counts. 

I've seen little bits of Piper and Roberts. I haven't seen any of Pillman to make the comparison to Ambrose. I should check him out on youtube sometime.


----------



## BrownianMotion

When the lean mean Dean machine gets his hands on the WWE WHC, it will be a momentous occasion of epic proportions.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> We left a sour taste in his mouth. He's FEWWWMIN :lel
> 
> 
> It's the thought that counts.
> 
> I've seen little bits of Piper and Roberts. I haven't seen any of Pillman to make the comparison to Ambrose. I should check him out on youtube sometime.


Check out Pillman, he's the guy who Dean has mostly been compared to and he's amazing as "Loose Cannon", guy deserves HOF just for that :mark:



BrownianMotion said:


> When the lean mean Dean machine gets his hands on the WWE WHC, it will be a momentous occasion of epic proportions.


The forum will crash :


----------



## Eddie Ray

HI!

this seems like a perfect place for me! *sits down*


----------



## CALΔMITY

BrownianMotion said:


> When the* lean mean Dean machine* gets his hands on the WWE WHC, it will be a momentous occasion of epic proportions.


I actually thought you meant the user on here at first so I was all like "wuut". :lol

Yes it indeed will. I actually hope he doesn't get it for some time still just so he can build up his rep more and gain more audience backing.

Edit: Welcome Eddie! You're with family now.


----------



## OMGeno

This thread is going to be on the first page for....years :lol


----------



## Telos

BrownianMotion said:


> When the lean mean Dean machine gets his hands on the WWE WHC, it will be a momentous occasion of epic proportions.


Not to throw cold water on the idea, but I'd say it's more "if" than "when". I'm not nearly as pessimistic about it as Pyro -- I believe Ambrose will have a shot at the title at some point -- but it's going to be a lot harder for guys to reach the absolute top. Especially when you consider that only five guys have held the title dating back to November 20, 2011 when Punk's second reign started.

But if Ambrose does win the title....oh MAN :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> This thread is going to be on the first page for....years :lol


I'm sure it will have its down time moments like even the shield thread did, but yeah I expect it to stay busy like the Reigns thread.

That pic :wall


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BrownianMotion said:


> When the lean mean Dean machine gets his hands on the WWE WHC, it will be a momentous occasion of epic proportions.



you rang? :drake1



Calamity Glitch said:


> I actually thought you meant the user on here at first so I was all like "wuut". :lol



are you saying i couldn't win the strap? yee of little faith Caly


----------



## Zarra

Deptford said:


> -Dean Motherfucking Ambrose
> 
> -Jon Motherfucking Moxley
> 
> *-Jesus Christ of Nazareth *


Ahhh my favorite names for him :ambrose


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> you rang? :drake1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you saying i couldn't win the strap? yee of little faith Caly


Those straps are for BOYS ONLY. :ambrose3


----------



## OMGeno

The Mox shirt I ordered was shipped today :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> What's great about it is that he doesn't necessarily have face-like behavior (i.e. jumping Seth by surprise on occasion). He isn't a typical cheesy babyfce and I love that. I mean, I can expect maybe a minor comedy-ish segment every now and again (like how he'd bicker with Roman or his heavily exaggerated Maddox beatdown behind the sofa), but Dean Ambrose is mostly business. I'm so happy the crowd is finally starting to bear witness to his excellence.
> 
> I go into those every now and again. :lol


I agree--that's been the best part of the Shield in general. Dean hasn't changed who he is--he's just on the more sympathetic side of things.

Thank you, Caly boo 



BrownianMotion said:


> When the lean mean Dean machine gets his hands on the WWE WHC, it will be a momentous occasion of epic proportions.


Whoa, LMDM, you're going for the title? :clap I support you! :


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm sure it will have its down time moments like even the shield thread did, but yeah I expect it to stay busy like the Reigns thread.
> 
> That pic :wall




Only difference between Reign's thread busyness and this thread's busyness, here the majority of the talk will be about how GOAT Dean is where as Reign's thread will consist mainly of people doggin him after every Raw and Smackdown.


Not that I would dog him because I like Roman but there are a lot here who don't.


----------



## ShadowMox

OMGeno said:


> The Mox shirt I ordered was shipped today :mark:


Speaking of shirts, I've finally ordered an Explicit Ambrose Violence one, now just to wait for the post from America.


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> The Mox shirt I ordered was shipped today :mark:


Congrats! :mark:
Which one did you get?



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Only difference between Reign's thread busyness and this thread's busyness, here the majority of the talk will be about how GOAT Dean is where as Reign's thread will consist mainly of people doggin him after every Raw and Smackdown.
> 
> 
> Not that I would dog him because I like Roman but there are a lot here who don't.


Yeah that's true I suppose. :


----------



## OMGeno

Calamity Glitch said:


> Congrats! :mark:
> Which one did you get?


Explicit Mox Violence (thinking about getting the Ambrose one too) and one that said "Nope" cause it was cute as fuck


----------



## Snake Plissken

I still need to get the Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt. Found it on a website so will get it as soon as I have money. 

Can't miss out on awesome Ambrose merchandise.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Nicole Queen said:


> Though the thread will dissolve into shameless slut-fest :yum: at some point :lol
> 
> Edit: another *Baines on Toast* red rep :lmao Thanks for caring buddy :lol


sry but seriously, no one cares if you or anyone else get red repped by Baines On Toast. if you feel like whining about something as meaningless as that, take it to the rants section and make a rant about it or PM him about it. no need for that kinda stuff in this thread IMO. 



ShadowMox said:


> I need to make camp here after lurking around for so long! So hello everyone!
> 
> The Shield have been the reason I started to get fully invested back into wrestling after a good few years. Even in the group, Ambrose has always made a huge impact on me; he has consistently had his character 100% spot on, just his facial expressions alone are insane! He has been GOAT material since the split and his feud with Rollins has been so damn exciting so far. I love it. :mark:


welcome, but I'm afraid that WF is not big enough for two Mox's :side:

seriously though, welcome. always good to see lurkers finally register and start contributing, especially when they're Ambrose marks.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> Those straps are for BOYS ONLY. :ambrose3



:lana









JacqSparrow said:


> Whoa, LMDM, you're going for the title? :clap I support you! :



WWWYKI!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

So this thread will like The Shield thread without negativity.
And there will be more pictures and gifs :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> :lana


You make a compelling argument.

I wonder how long they're gonna keep Ambrose in street clothes. He's such a stark contrast to the futuristic assassin look that Seth has going on right now. :lol


----------



## cindel25

I see gifs. That mean thirst! Let me get comfy and bring out my blackbook. :yum:


----------



## Shenroe

Ichabod Crane said:


> I still need to get the Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt. Found it on a website so will get it as soon as I have money.
> 
> Can't miss out on awesome Ambrose merchandise.


Does he get a share on those tshirt? Lol does he even know anything about this black market :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> You make a compelling argument.
> 
> I wonder how long they're gonna keep Ambrose in street clothes. He's such a stark contrast to the futuristic assassin look that Seth has going on right now. :lol




I really don't like him in jeans. A few posters have said his look is very Luke Harper-ish and I have to agree.

As much as I loved his perky ass in Shield gear...I'd really like to see him go back to the Explicit Ambrose Violence trunks. He'd look totally bad ass especially since he's so jacked now.



*drools*


Stone Cold wrestled in black trunks for a long time and it didn't take anything away from his bad ass character.


----------



## OMGeno

Shenroe said:


> Does he get a share on those tshirt? Lol does he even know anything about this black market :lol


If WWE would get their act together and make some Ambrose shirts, we wouldn't be forced to turn to black market dealings :sad:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> :cheer Believe In Dean Ambrose :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap Bravo Deppie, bravo! :clap
> 
> Welcome to the Ambrose wagon, bitches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BEST SINCE DAY ONE* ​


You absolutely beauty :bow:bow:bow:bow




MoxleyMoxx said:


> If anyone's interested, turnbuckle tees are selling a Joker Ambrose t-shirt right now. It's available for limited time only tho, so get yours if you want one.
> 
> http://www.turnbuckletees.com/shop/joker-ambrose-t-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PIC OF THE SHIRT



Not gonna lie, I kinda want this and just wear it to the gym 




Attila The Fun said:


>


DA BEST






Nicole Queen said:


> Why are you doing this to me girl?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :clap :lol​


okay girl you be killing me :faint::faint::faint:



NeyNey said:


> Holy motherfucking Jesus.
> With Ambrose showing up on RAW and Main Event with his excellent new badass outfit and Entrance, a bud shyly makes its way through hand flesh and skin, breaks through the surface... with the shape of a microphone, deep-rooting and ready to bloom and grow for eternity. Indestructible, immutable.
> A new age is born.
> 
> Guys...I got flash backs from the Pre-Debut-Thread while reading through all the pages.
> I feel like I just came... home.. to my family.. WHERE I BELONG. :vettel 8*D
> 
> Definetly. No fucking doubt, no objection. :agree:
> *THE* Thread about the saviour of WWE, the true GOAT, the founder of the madness era.
> Have to dig deep to retrieve all of my Ambrose Gifs & stuff. :bow



Ney, do not do this to me.
I think I'm gonna have to dive into my 'hair chest ambrose' folder on my desktop.
Need some of that shit in this thread :banderas 




Zarra said:


> I expected it but still :cheer



Damn frigging straight that DA GOAT is gonna be in that match


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I really don't like him in jeans. A few posters have said his look is very Luke Harper-ish and I have to agree.
> 
> As much as I loved his perky ass in Shield gear...I'd really like to see him go back to the Explicit Ambrose Violence trunks. He'd look totally bad ass especially since he's so jacked now.
> 
> 
> 
> *drools*
> 
> 
> Stone Cold wrestled in black trunks for a long time and it didn't take anything away from his bad ass character.


Eh I can KINDA see where people are going with the Harper comments, but the main difference with me is that Ambrose doesn't look like a dirty hillbilly in his clothes. 

I won't complain if he ultimately goes back to trunks, but I'm just so conditioned to seeing him fully clothed as well as my ovaries busting when he takes his shirt off.

I just love his Dusty Rhodes impression in that vid. "Ahh am an FBI AGENT baybeh" :lmao
Ho shi- I never saw that episode of countdown. Dean is just too fuckin much. :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> You make a compelling argument.
> 
> I wonder how long they're gonna keep Ambrose in street clothes. He's such a stark contrast to the futuristic assassin look that Seth has going on right now. :lol


Those clothes looked particularly good in contrast to Seth's suit :lol

I honestly hope he keeps it as long as it's comfortable. It suits him and his character 

ETA: At least Dean looks like he washes his clothes :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Those clothes looked particularly good in contrast to Seth's suit :lol
> 
> I honestly hope he keeps it as long as it's comfortable. It suits him and his character
> 
> *ETA: At least Dean looks like he washes his clothes :lol*


It was nice to see that his white wife beater was a lot less bloody then the last time I saw him in it... :lmao


----------



## Telos

I'm looking to buy the Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt (from Turnbuckle Tees) in time for MITB, just don't know if it will arrive on time. I sent an email and hope to hear soon.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You're going to MITB too eh Telos? Or do you just want to sport your guy's colors (so to speak) while you watch? :lol


----------



## ShadowMox

Telos said:


> I'm looking to buy the Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt (from Turnbuckle Tees) in time for MITB, just don't know if it will arrive on time. I sent an email and hope to hear soon.


I've read it should be within 2 weeks for US & UK, anywhere outside may be a little longer if that helps!


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> It was nice to see that his white wife beater was a lot less bloody then the last time I saw him in it... :lmao


Call me bloodthirsty, but I would not object to the possibility of it getting bloodied again :lol


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> You're going to MITB too eh Telos? Or do you just want to sport your guy's colors (so to speak) while you watch? :lol


I'm going to the MITB PPV itself. :mark: I've been to a house show, a Raw, and a SmackDown, but never a PPV. Very excited. I want to rep Ambrose with the shirt. I only have my CM Punk BITW shirt from 2011 and I don't feel like wearing that.


----------



## 99chocking

Thought I'd chime in, easily my favourite on the roster by a mile, Seth's doing some solid heel work aswell proving me wrong that I thought he'd only really get over as a babyface. But I digress.........

Ambrose Rules!


----------



## the modern myth

I see Dean being the breakout star from the Shield, no doubt. They've already started to fuck up Reigns' push with that vomit and laxative nonsense, and they've dressed Rollins up as ... Christ, I don't know what, so let's just hope they leave Ambrose alone and let his performances speak for themselves. He doesn't need to change anything at the moment - he's doing everything right.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Right now, Dean looks like a talented version of the Brooklyn Brawler


----------



## tylermoxreigns

His casual 'have we gone to commerical break- oh shit no we ain't look away, look away'


If all else fails, eh Ambrose?











JacqSparrow said:


> Call me bloodthirsty, but I would not object to the possibility of it getting bloodied again :lol


Oh me neither!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Telos and Soup should have adjacent seats and do dueling chants.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> His casual 'have we gone to commerical break- oh shit no we ain't look away, look away'
> 
> 
> If all else fails, eh Ambrose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh me neither!


:lol

Very accurate.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Telos and Soup should have adjacent seats and do dueling chants.


And someone get a video of it :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Telos... F...u...
First Soup, now you, I'm so fucking envious!
Nonetheless, can't wait to read your experience!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Btw. what about that rumor with Ambrose's wrestling attire?
I don't believe that Jeans and Tank Top will be Deans' official in-ring gear from now on. 
Maybe for the next 2-3 weeks, but after that it'll be definetly a mix between that and trunks. 
Like in FCW, when he had his trunks and multiple jackets. :banderas

Prefer these over "Explicit Ambrose Violence" trunks any day:










Love dat style.


----------



## Telos

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Telos and Soup should have adjacent seats and do dueling chants.


It would end with both of us escorted out of the arena. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> Call me bloodthirsty, but I would not object to the possibility of it getting bloodied again :lol


You sadistic woman, you.











Telos said:


> I'm going to the MITB PPV itself. :mark: I've been to a house show, a Raw, and a SmackDown, but never a PPV. Very excited. I want to rep Ambrose with the shirt. I only have my CM Punk BITW shirt from 2011 and I don't feel like wearing that.


Oh awesome then! :mark: Congrats! I've only been to a house show and a Smackdown show. Never Raw or a PPV. I don't blame ya for wanting to wear something different. I would have preferred to wear at least an Ambrose shirt at the house show I went to, but I had no time. :lol I was only one of few who wore a CM Punk shirt. 



99chocking said:


> Thought I'd chime in, easily my favourite on the roster by a mile, Seth's doing some solid heel work aswell proving me wrong that I thought he'd only really get over as a babyface. But I digress.........
> 
> Ambrose Rules!


Speakin dat truth.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> It would end with both of us escorted out of the arena. :lol


Come now, Telos--Sherlock always wins unless his opponent is a woman 



Calamity Glitch said:


> You sadistic woman, you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh awesome then! :mark: Congrats! I've only been to a house show and a Smackdown show. Never Raw or a PPV. I don't blame ya for wanting to wear something different. I would have preferred to wear at least an Ambrose shirt at the house show I went to, but I had no time. :lol I was only one of few who wore a CM Punk shirt.




Would love to make it to a PPV someday...


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Telos and Soup should have adjacent seats and do dueling chants.





Telos said:


> It would end with both of us escorted out of the arena. :lol


Oh god :



NeyNey said:


> Telos... F...u...
> First Soup, now you, I'm so fucking envious!
> Nonetheless, can't wait to read your experience!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Btw. what about that rumor with Ambrose's wrestling attire?
> I don't believe that Jeans and Tank Top will be Deans' official in-ring gear from now on.
> Maybe for the next 2-3 weeks, but after that it'll be definetly a mix between that and trunks.
> Like in FCW, when he had his trunks and multiple jackets. :banderas
> 
> Prefer these over "Explicit Ambrose Violence" trunks any day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love dat style.


Yeah if he ever does go back to trunks then I hope he has something reminiscent of the barbed wire graphic on it. I just LOVED when Ambrose gave a little cameo to that and rocked a belt with a barbed wire design on it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


>


He does know he kills ovaries when he speaks too? :yum: 

I so wish I was from the States so I can see them :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Telos... F...u...
> First Soup, now you, I'm so fucking envious!
> Nonetheless, can't wait to read your experience!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Btw. what about that rumor with Ambrose's wrestling attire?
> I don't believe that Jeans and Tank Top will be Deans' official in-ring gear from now on.
> Maybe for the next 2-3 weeks, but after that it'll be definetly a mix between that and trunks.
> Like in FCW, when he had his trunks and multiple jackets. :banderas
> 
> Prefer these over "Explicit Ambrose Violence" trunks any day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love dat style.


These trunks :banderas

This whole look (sacrilege at how small this picture) 


















The dark match Ambrose days... dubbed Mr Dark Match by me here.

Speaking of dark match days, what are we thinking his trons going to be? 










I'm thinking we're getting the cage meshing that he was standing in front of to run along the lower tron ?


----------



## mjames74

TheFranticJane said:


> Right now, Dean looks like a talented version of the Brooklyn Brawler


What I thought too, the polar opposite of BB's jobbing though.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

This thread is the best thread out of the three, we got a mix of indy purists, mic skill enthusiasts, and DEM CRAZY BIOTCHES from the Shield thread :mark: :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Ambrose is awesome!! How do you say his last name tho...do you say the "E" at the end or it's silent?


----------



## Deptford

BruceLeGorille said:


> This thread is the best thread out of the three, we got a mix of indy purists, mic skill enthusiasts, and DEM CRAZY BIOTCHES from the Shield thread :mark: :mark:


Haha yeah I agree. Great to have a thread just for those who support Ambrose. Takes some real damn wrestling fans to recognize real wrestling 

real recognize real!! :cool2


----------



## Snake Plissken

I guess I'm one of the only Male Moxley marks in the thread haha. Never knew Ambrose had such a massive Female fan base. Obviously I'm here to appreciate the man's talent.

I'm super happy that he is finally getting to prove his critics wrong. More people do need to go and have a look at his Pre-WWE work, it seems everyone wants on the Ambrose bandwagon.


----------



## Vics1971

Now this looks like a good place to live. The next best thing to heaven for me at the moment actually. 

Envious of those going to MITB, it's one of my favourite events of the year. Enjoy!:cheer


----------



## Zarra

just gonna leave this here bama4:watson


----------



## CALΔMITY

BruceLeGorille said:


> This thread is the best thread out of the three, we got a mix of indy purists, mic skill enthusiasts, and DEM CRAZY BIOTCHES from the Shield thread :mark: :mark:


Hey now, some of us crazy bitches do appreciate his Mox work and his mic skills. We aren't as one-dimensional as you think. 


For now though...


Zarra said:


> just gonna leave this here bama4:watson


:wall kada :done


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ichabod Crane said:


> I guess I'm one of the only Male Moxley marks in the thread haha. Never knew Ambrose had such a massive Female fan base. *Obviously I'm here to appreciate the man's talent.
> *
> I'm super happy that he is finally getting to prove his critics wrong. More people do need to go and have a look at his Pre-WWE work, it seems everyone wants on the Ambrose bandwagon.


Hey I'm here to appreciate his talent too
The talent of him wrestling
The talent of him talking on the mic and owning that shit
The talent that he has further gained from lifting dem weights and drinking dat milk
His talent from simply breathing :lol

I'm kidding but I am here for more more than just the thirst. If you've ever seen me go off on a tangent when it comes to this man you will understand when the going gets tough I'll write about five damn paragraphs about this man and the talent he has without even mentioning anything "typically female" regarding his ass in a pair of jeans or his arms in a tank top. 

The Ambrose bandwagon is getting pretty frigging busy. All these newbies charging up the rear. I'm finding it hard to breathe up here down at the front, but he deserves all the spotlight :clap


Once again Deppie, thanks for creating the thread. I am now not going to have a life. Favourited this thread and I just know every morning I'm gonna have 20+ pages to wake up to and read. (Y) THANXXXX


----------



## Nicole Queen

Zarra said:


> just gonna leave this here bama4:watson


As much as the guys want to talk pure skills, when you have someone who looks like this... :faint:

:lmao

I still think it would rock if he keeps coming through the crowd, but alas Reigns got that too :side:

Is there anywhere a full version of his new theme, since Seth's already been released?


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Speaking of dark match days, what are we thinking his trons going to be?


I remember the first time I saw it I was stunned. :banderas
Every Pixel of it screams "_I present the most badass motherfucker on this planet! BACK OFF PUNY HUMANS!_"


----------



## OMGeno

I think he's on the verge of gaining a boat load of new male fans so we'll have to make way. I don't see this thread staying quite as thirsty once that happens. There will be more people in here talking about his story lines, promos and matches and I am fine with that too. We'll still have to throw in the odd gif though just because.


----------



## Vics1971

BruceLeGorille said:


> This thread is the best thread out of the three, we got a mix of indy purists, mic skill enthusiasts, and DEM CRAZY BIOTCHES from the Shield thread :mark: :mark:


I've been a fan of wrestling for 30+years, who only occasionally turns into a crazy bitch at the mere sight of certain wrestlers. I'm not as knowledgeable as some, but I know my stuff.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> I remember the first time I saw it I was stunned. :banderas
> Every Pixel of it screams "_I present the most badass motherfucker on this planet! BACK OFF PUNY HUMANS!_"


DAYUM! That is one bad ass Tron! :banderas
I hope he gets something as much or even more bad ass in the future.


Also, I really sincerely hope this doesn't become some kind of "girls vs boys" thing in here. We ladies thirsted in the shield thread, but we also discussed relevant matters. You men are going to have to put up with a bit of thirst in here as well, but hey it isn't hard. We had plenty of mature male fans in the Shield thread who managed to continue discussion without causing a shitstorm.


----------



## Shenroe

Ichabod Crane said:


> I guess I'm one of the only Male Moxley marks in the thread haha. Never knew Ambrose had such a massive Female fan base. *Obviously I'm here to appreciate the man's talent*.
> 
> I'm super happy that he is finally getting to prove his critics wrong. More people do need to go and have a look at his Pre-WWE work, it seems everyone wants on the Ambrose bandwagon.


:jordan.. It's more common than you think nowadays.. m'just sayin lol
























































jk


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> I remember the first time I saw it I was stunned. :banderas
> Every Pixel of it screams "_I present the most badass motherfucker on this planet! BACK OFF PUNY HUMANS!_"





Calamity Glitch said:


> DAYUM! That is one bad ass Tron! :banderas
> I hope he gets something as much or even more bad ass in the future.
> 
> 
> Also, I really sincerely hope this doesn't become some kind of "girls vs boys" thing in here. We ladies thirsted, but we also discussed. You men are going to have to put up with a bit of thirst in here as well, but hey it isn't hard. We had plenty of mature male fans in the Shield thread who managed to continue discussion without causing a shitstorm.



Yes ladies... Badass motherfucker indeed! 
It is wrong of me to think that they're gonna with a rugged, rough around the edges, diamond in the rough vibe with him. If this cage-like meshing is what they're going to for then that's just :banderas

Anyone get a Mick Foley in the boiler room kinda vibes from the images posted earlier as Smackdown spoilers? Like he's just taken himself off somewhere in a corner of the arena to get away from everyone else. This loner vibe has gotta make an appearance again. 

As for the boy vs girl thing? Really hope it doesn't rear its head. We had that last time where there would be like four pages of people kicking off about girls posting pictures and commenting about how great the asses looked and then guys saying the girls were ruining the content of the thread. Pretty sure the majority of the peeps in The Shield thread were girls even from day one and we got to what? Seven, eight threads? They can't have possibly kept renewing them unless there was good enough reason - like the discussion inside them was compelling! 

Anyway a bit of thirst is great every now and then to break up the reams and reams of writing. Nice to look at a few pics and if people have got a problem with them don't take yourself so serious and listen to the great man himself...


----------



## Zarra

Comе on girls, I'm sure the guys didn't wanted to offend us


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Words of the wise.



Zarra said:


> Comе on girls, I'm sure the guys didn't wanted to offend us


I'm not offended. I was just throwing that out there.
I want for us ladies and gents to co-exist in harmony under Ambrose markdom.


----------



## Rap God




----------



## CALΔMITY

That lava vomit gif... :lmao
I just can't with these tumblr folk sometimes.


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


>












Both are stamp approved by Dean DA GOAT Ambrose! (Y)

:bow


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> Hey now, some of us crazy bitches do appreciate his Mox work and his mic skills. We aren't as one-dimensional as you think.
> 
> 
> For now though...
> 
> :wall kada :done


----------



## Deptford

Ichabod Crane said:


> I guess I'm one of the only Male Moxley marks in the thread haha. Never knew Ambrose had such a massive Female fan base. Obviously I'm here to appreciate the man's talent.
> 
> I'm super happy that he is finally getting to prove his critics wrong. More people do need to go and have a look at his Pre-WWE work, it seems everyone wants on the Ambrose bandwagon.


Nah, dude. Don't feel weird. I'm a male moxley mark too. Been following him forever (Big CZW guy back in the day) and some of these girls have shown me some stuff that I didn't even realize about him.
With the thirst comes knowledge as well :lol
I'm kidding though forreal these girls are on their shit. 

You either have to adapt to the Ambrose porn or perish though, hate to tell you that much :


tylermoxreigns said:


> The Ambrose bandwagon is getting pretty frigging busy. All these newbies charging up the rear. I'm finding it hard to breathe up here down at the front, but he deserves all the spotlight :clap
> 
> 
> Once again Deppie, thanks for creating the thread. I am now not going to have a life. Favourited this thread and I just know every morning I'm gonna have 20+ pages to wake up to and read. (Y) THANXXXX


Anything for you, TMR gurl  


Let's talk DAT minitron though!!! It's like Dean is all grown up from being a pure sadist poor kid to a grunge laden badass psycho :banderas 

I know everyone hates comparisons but he is legit making me wonder if he's Taker's little, psycho brother or not. His style nowadays is def. less Raven-esque and more American badass without the American and just the badass.


----------



## ShadowMox

tylermoxreigns said:


> Speaking of dark match days, what are we thinking his trons going to be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking we're getting the cage meshing that he was standing in front of to run along the lower tron ?





Spoiler: tron







You can kind of see it here from 0:37!


----------



## Zarra

Oh my god everytime I hear it I'm loving the theme more and more.And the beginning is so cool :banderas


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

ShadowMox said:


> Spoiler: tron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kind of see it here from 0:37!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

ShadowMox said:


> Spoiler: tron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kind of see it here from 0:37!





Spoiler:  tron



YASSSSSS WE'RE GETTING THE MESH. YASSSS. I'm okay with this. Caged animal/dog that wants to fight






Deptford said:


> Anything for you, TMR gurl
> 
> 
> Let's talk DAT minitron though!!! It's like Dean is all grown up from being a pure sadist poor kid to a grunge laden badass psycho :banderas


Pretty much this Deppie.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: Dean's Tron on SD



It's simple right now, but that is to be expected. The screen that flashed his name pales in comparison to his NXT tron. :banderas Oh well, it's still not so bad. I haven't gotten tired of his theme yet. Still think it's badass.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I don't know how I feel about Dean coming down the ramp. I loved the whole through the crowd thing because it was different. But, even the man himself said he hates going through the crowd with everyone touching him. But at the same time he said he hates the ramp cause he hates all the big hoopla it represents. Guess he's a little bipolar about his entrances.


P.S. Gotta say I'm sad seeing the Shield thread closed. I've been there since #3. Best place on wf.com without a doubt and made a lot of cool new friends.


----------



## Aficionado

Too hot to handle and too cold to hold
He's not one to fit in anybody's mold.
He's not 6 foot 8, He's not 300 pounds
Yet he served up some Justice as one third of the Hounds.
A true Loner, refusing to follow anyone's lead
With exception to Miss Young and her Dirty Deed.
World class psychology, He's a top notch thinker
Give him the mic and he'll have you hook, line, and sinker.
With Wyatt, Rollins, and Reigns in the crop
This guy's the cream and will ascend to the top.
Shades of Pillman, Piper, and Raven
He's the quintessential star we've all been cravin'.
A trendsetter. A difference maker.
A household name next to Undertaker.
Hop aboard the Exotic Express with Adam Rose?
Nah, I bought my ticket to see Dean Ambrose.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aficionado said:


> Too hot to handle and too cold to hold
> He's not one to fit in anybody's mold.
> He's not 6 foot 8, He's not 300 pounds
> Yet he served up some Justice as one third of the Hounds.
> A true Loner, refusing to follow anyone's lead
> *With exception to Miss Young and her Dirty Deed.*
> World class psychology, He's a top notch thinker
> Give him the mic and he'll have you hook, line, and sinker.
> With Wyatt, Rollins, and Reigns in the crop
> This guy's the cream and will ascend to the top.
> Shades of Pillman, Piper, and Raven
> He's the quintessential star we've all been cravin'.
> A trendsetter. A difference maker.
> A household name next to Undertaker.
> Hop aboard the Exotic Express with Adam Rose?
> Nah, I bought my ticket to see Dean Ambrose.


Omg I just... :done

GOAT poetry right here. :ambrose


----------



## OMGeno

:mark: at Dean having his own tron and entrance finally. Tomorrow can't come soon enough :mark:


----------



## Rap God




----------



## Frico

Aficionado said:


> Too hot to handle and too cold to hold
> He's not one to fit in anybody's mold.
> He's not 6 foot 8, He's not 300 pounds
> Yet he served up some Justice as one third of the Hounds.
> A true Loner, refusing to follow anyone's lead
> With exception to Miss Young and her Dirty Deed.
> World class psychology, He's a top notch thinker
> Give him the mic and he'll have you hook, line, and sinker.
> With Wyatt, Rollins, and Reigns in the crop
> This guy's the cream and will ascend to the top.
> Shades of Pillman, Piper, and Raven
> He's the quintessential star we've all been cravin'.
> A trendsetter. A difference maker.
> A household name next to Undertaker.
> Hop aboard the Exotic Express with Adam Rose?
> Nah, I bought my ticket to see Dean Ambrose.


REPPED. 

Amazing. :banderas I feel like this should also be on the first page of this thread, lol.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I don't know how I feel about Dean coming down the ramp. I loved the whole through the crowd thing because it was different. But, even the man himself said he hates going through the crowd with everyone touching him. But at the same time he said he hates the ramp cause he hates all the big hoopla it represents. Guess he's a little bipolar about his entrances.
> 
> 
> *P.S. Gotta say I'm sad seeing the Shield thread closed. I've been there since #3. Best place on wf.com without a doubt and made a lot of cool new friends.*


Me too, I was so tempted to neg Shepard because he closed it BOOOOO :lol 

If he can keep his entrance simple enough he'll be just fine coming down the ramp. Maybe they should have him come out of the shadows from the side of the ramp (then again that's more heelish - could this be a move for when he turns heel. Lol dude is at the start of his singles baby face run and I'm already throwing stuff out there for his heel turn :lmao) 

The font is awful for him tron, hoping that changes. Why can't they just go with scratchy kinda font? Barbed wire style?


----------



## Eddie Ray

I love his theme. especially the floyd rose tremolo at the beginning. that is a theme you can POP to.


----------



## Shenroe

Aficionado said:


> Too hot to handle and too cold to hold
> He's not one to fit in anybody's mold.
> He's not 6 foot 8, He's not 300 pounds
> Yet he served up some Justice as one third of the Hounds.
> A true Loner, refusing to follow anyone's lead
> With exception to Miss Young and her Dirty Deed.
> World class psychology, He's a top notch thinker
> Give him the mic and he'll have you hook, line, and sinker.
> With Wyatt, Rollins, and Reigns in the crop
> This guy's the cream and will ascend to the top.
> Shades of Pillman, Piper, and Raven
> He's the quintessential star we've all been cravin'.
> A trendsetter. A difference maker.
> A household name next to Undertaker.
> Hop aboard the Exotic Express with Adam Rose?
> Nah, I bought my ticket to see Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Telos

Jarsy1 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DannyMack

Zarra said:


> I believe he is this type of face that WWE desperately needs. If someone is capable of summoning the Attitude era this is Dean Ambrose. Damn THAT potencial :homer


Exactly. I think the fans are finally getting fed up with cookie cutter, cheesy faces who smile all the time and tell lame jokes (I'm looking at you Cena & Sheamus). Ambrose stands above the pack and sticks out like a sore thumb (in a good way) so much so that the audience are forced to take notice. He has the type of persona that hasn't been seen in over 10 years: a complete badass with ATTITUDE. If the WWE keep him as a face and let him loose on the mic there is no telling how far he can get in his career. He's going straight to the top!


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler:  SD pics































































:ambrose


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  SD pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose





Spoiler: SD



Uh oh it looks like Seth is gonna try to get some payback. I wonder if he'll succeed or not.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

jimmy wang yang is datchu?!




























:lmao :lmao


----------



## cindel25

Dean boo, you know where you can put that tongue. 




Spoiler: RIGHT HERE!


----------



## A-C-P

tylermoxreigns said:


> jimmy wang yang is datchu?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


I smell a new tag team here :jericho


----------



## Shenroe

Spoiler: SD



Ugh, looks like Kane will insert himself in this angle :stuff.


----------



## Duke6881

Good to see Ambrose getting his own thread. Loving the Ambrose I'm seeing now. Did anyone catch JR's latest Podcast with MVP, He said something along the lines of



> "I'll tell you this, Dean Ambrose is a hell of a talker. He is a natural Heel, No doubt about this... Trust me on this one. Like I said before he's a little bit Pillman, He's a little bit Terry Funk, He's a little bit Roddy Piper but he is all Dean Ambrose. He's going to be arguably the biggest.. Now people are gonna dispute this I'm sure some. That's cool I have no problem with people disagreeing with my opinion. Ambrose is arguably going be the biggest long term.. Key term there.. long term star of all the former Shield Trio. Time will tell, I have that much confidence in Dean Ambrose. He just has the "IT" thing that makes him so unique. I think he's going to be a great heel."


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Duke6881 said:


> Good to see Ambrose getting his own thread. Loving the Ambrose I'm seeing now. Did anyone catch JR's latest Podcast with MVP, He said something along the lines of



Absolutely this. 

It was like the other day someone compared him to CM Punk saying he was the next CM Punk and I was like - Nah dude, no disrespect is meant by this, but he's the first Dean Ambrose. 

Simples.


----------



## The Bloodline

After seeing his entrance, I cant believe i already love this attire and music ten times more for him than the shield look. I see he added wrapping his hand too. WWE was smart with this one, im glad they all split now. :clap :clap :clap


----------



## BrownianMotion

WTF has this thread turned into?


----------



## Nicole Queen




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

cindel25 said:


> Dean boo, you know where you can put that tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RIGHT HERE!


:yum::yum::yum:


----------



## krai999

Drunkin AMbrose is never satisfied till he is at the top.
BTW dean is like a James Dean. Should've just called him that


----------



## Zarra

Nicole Queen said:


>


Foley speaking the truth :clap


----------



## Kratosx23

Any time Mick Foley praises somebody, it just confirms to me they're headed for failure. *sigh* First Sandow, then Wyatt, now Ambrose...


----------



## Zarra

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Any time Mick Foley praises somebody, it just confirms to me they're headed for failure. *sigh* First Sandow, then Wyatt, now Ambrose...


:shaq

Can you maybe not be here with your negativity.Please


----------



## Kratosx23

Zarra said:


> :shaq
> 
> Can you maybe not be here with your negativity.Please


Somebody needs to be realistic. 

It's clear as day that Vince McMahon doesn't see him as a top guy. There's an incredibly good chance that both Reigns and Rollins leave MITB as world champions ALREADY, meanwhile he's stuck getting his ass kicked every week.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Zarra said:


> :shaq
> 
> Can you maybe not be here with your negativity.Please


But that's why his posts are always so fun :tyrion #PushPyroForPresident

:lmao


I need some help fellow Ambrositers - I plan to watch and inject myself with a lot of Moxicity, anyone can link me to his earliest work? :waffle


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Any time Mick Foley praises somebody, it just confirms to me they're headed for failure. *sigh* First Sandow, then Wyatt, now Ambrose...


Daniel Bryan?


----------



## krai999

You know what's the irony of this promo?
As I Bryan fans. This made me an Ambrose fan immediately since 2010





while 0:42 to 4:52 made me a mark


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> Daniel Bryan?


Daniel Bryan had already won the world title before Foley started doing that. 

Besides, Daniel Bryan is the most over wrestler since The Rock, they had to push him even if they didn't want to, which they didn't. Nobody who's any good is going to get anywhere near that level, and WWE doesn't push great mic workers of their own volition.


----------



## vanboxmeer

It's as Dave says.

Ambrose is starting off with the "evens stevens" booking that has killed many a midcarder.

Rollins is getting some protective top heel booking as of this moment, but that could end 6 weeks from now.

Reigns is getting the big-time top face booking protection with meticulous focus on every detail to make sure he has as favorable a chance to succeed as possible.


----------



## OMGeno

TMR should be busting out her wrong opinion gif right about now.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Any time Mick Foley praises somebody, it just confirms to me they're headed for failure. *sigh* First Sandow, then Wyatt, now Ambrose...


:lol maybe you should hope he praises Reigns


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Somebody needs to be realistic.
> 
> It's clear as day that Vince McMahon doesn't see him as a top guy. There's an incredibly good chance that both Reigns and Rollins leave MITB as world champions ALREADY, meanwhile he's stuck getting his ass kicked every week.


Daniel Bryan, CM Punk. 

It doesn't matter if Vince see's him as a top guy or not. If he makes him money, I'm sure he won't complain about putting a title on him at some point. Hell they could even go for a swerve and put the briefcase on Ambrose if he is indeed in the MITB Ladder Match. 

Aside from that, Ambrose has more of "the look" that Vince loves more so than Bryan and Punk have. 

I mean, FFS. Look at that face. It's the look makes all the ladies cream. :tommy


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*When I get mad, and I get pissed ...

I grab my pen & I make out a list ...*


----------



## Zarra

ColtofPersonality said:


> Daniel Bryan, CM Punk.
> 
> It doesn't matter if Vince see's him as a top guy or not. If he makes him money, I'm sure he won't complain about putting a title on him at some point. Hell they could even go for a swerve and put the briefcase on Ambrose if he is indeed in the MITB Ladder Match.
> 
> Aside from that, Ambrose has more of "the look" that Vince loves more so than Bryan and Punk have.
> 
> I mean, FFS. Look at that face. It's the look makes all the ladies cream. :tommy


he is a cutie isn't he


----------



## WrestlingFanatic27

ONE OF THE BEST!


----------



## Kratosx23

Sith Rollins said:


> :lol maybe you should hope he praises Reigns


It won't matter in that case, they've already decided he's the next Cena. 



ColtofPersonality said:


> Daniel Bryan, CM Punk.
> 
> It doesn't matter if Vince see's him as a top guy or not. If he makes him money, I'm sure he won't complain about putting a title on him at some point. Hell they could even go for a swerve and put the briefcase on Ambrose if he is indeed in the MITB Ladder Match.
> 
> Aside from that, Ambrose has more of "the look" that Vince loves more so than Bryan and Punk have.
> 
> I mean, FFS. Look at that face. It's the look makes all the ladies cream. :tommy


The look? He looks like his face was mangled with a frying pan. Besides, it doesn't MATTER if women like him, it only matters what Vince thinks and to an extent what Triple H thinks. Saying it doesn't matter if Vince sees him as a top guy or not is absurd. He'll put him in situations where he CAN'T make money, which is now easier than ever. Bryan and Punk had the benefit of a second world title and a LOT of lucky breaks. 

He's not winning MITB, Rollins is. In fact one of the most likely scenarios is that Reigns wins the title and Rollins cashes in on him and leaves as champion, which would really say something about the way they view Ambrose if both other Shield members are world champions within a month of the split and he's still a nobody. There's no scenario where it would make sense to have Ambrose cash in on somebody. 

WWE also hates guys who are amazing on the mic. When you look at how they've treated Ambrose so far, being the constant bitch of the Shield, how weak they've made Wyatt look after feeding him to Cena, the way they've always treated Barrett (although there's a second reason for that) and especially the number they've done on Sandow, it really highlights that Vince just can't stand mic work, and that puts him at an incredible disadvantage.

There was ALWAYS going to be at least one failure in the group, all 3 were not going to make it. It never happens with any group, and as always, the one everybody thought was going to make it and the one everybody thought was going to fail got switched.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


> Dean boo, you know where you can put that tongue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RIGHT HERE!


----------



## Shenroe

vanboxmeer said:


> It's as Dave says.
> 
> Ambrose is starting off with the "evens stevens" booking that has killed many a midcarder.
> 
> Rollins is getting some protective top heel booking as of this moment, but that could end 6 weeks from now.
> 
> Reigns is getting the big-time top face booking protection with meticulous focus on every detail to make sure he has as favorable a chance to succeed as possible.


Meltzer said that?


----------



## Kratosx23

Shenroe said:


> Meltzer said that?


Yes. Last night's Observer Radio, and he's right. Not that it isn't OBVIOUS, although it seems to not be obvious to the people in this thread with their blinders on.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Really, it's just a waiting game until he gets his own face painted and trots out there as a member of another 3 man group.

Just got to wait for Deandust.


----------



## Rap God

Im kinda happy that the shield broke up cuz now Ambrose is like in his old days at CZW. Hes finally Jon Moxley not Dean Ambrose


----------



## Srdjan99

Those Ambrose GIFS are killing me


----------



## Eddie Ray

vanboxmeer said:


> Really, it's just a waiting game until he gets his own face painted and trots out there as a member of another 3 man group.
> 
> Just got to wait for Deandust.


Deandust sounds like slang for cocaine...just sayin'


----------



## tylermoxreigns

OMGeno said:


> TMR should be busting out her wrong opinion gif right about now.


Sorry I was too busy watching England getting beat in the World Cup again because we are fucking shit :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:




But I do want to say this.... Just because Meltzer said something doesn't mean he is always right. He isn't a fucking god. I'm sick of people coming on here and just bowing down to Dave Meltzer. Really at the end of it, who is he? He's a guy who writes a glorified dirt sheet/podcast. He is someone who just knows certain people who can often feed him shit just because they know he feeds this to the internet and therefore the person feeding the shit wants to rile the marks. How many times has Meltzer given wishy-washy information? Shit loads. His words are just like everyone else, an opinion. The only difference between him and others on the internet doing the same thing is that he makes you pay for them/this opinion.


----------



## Eddie Ray

tylermoxreigns said:


> Sorry I was too busy watching England getting beat in the World Cup again because we are fucking shit :cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do want to say this.... Just because Meltzer said something doesn't mean he is always right. He isn't a fucking god. I'm sick of people coming on here and just bow down to Dave Meltzer. Really at the end of it, who is he? He's a guy who writes a glorified dirt sheet/podcast. He is someone who just knows certain people who can often feed him shit just because they know he feeds this to the internet and therefore the person feeding the shit wants to rile the marks. How many times has Meltzer given wishy-washy information? Shit loads. His words are just like everyone else, an opinion. The only difference between him and others on the internet doing the same thing is that he makes you pay for them/this opinion.


he's one of the most connected people in the business that isn't directly in the business. there is a reason why he makes so much money off of what he does, he's very very often right.


----------



## Deptford

Ambrose has more of a vendetta against Rollins than Reigns does. It would make more sense to have Ambrose cash in on him. 

Reigns is receiving the babyface treatment though with all the backstage segments. Winning a rumble to qualify. BUT CENA WON AN AMBULANCE MATCH. 
Cena is walking out as champ. 

Ambrose and Rollins get to screw each other out of the MITB match and get a feud while Reigns lingers in the "Sheamus" and "Wyatt" position right below the Main Event scene. RE: The real mid card hell, while Rollins and Ambrose get a chance to get themselves over. 

He is actually in a worse position IMO at getting over by being forced to take the narrow WWE approach to getting over as a babyface AKA being a poor man's Cena. In the past, it's the guys that WWE lets loose that they don't groom that _actually_ have the freedom to get themselves over. 

IMO Rollins and Ambrose are in much better positions with much more freedom without the strains of Vince breathing down their neck and micro managing every detail of their character. The latter is where Reigns will be stuck. Remember 1-800-FELLA?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> he's one of the most connected people in the business that isn't directly in the business. there is a reason why he makes so much money off of what he does, he's very very often right.


Yeah, but Eddie he is also often wrong and people seem to forget this/fail to mention in comparison to when he is right.

To bring this back to Ambrose as far as I am concerned how is he languishing? Since he has broken away from The Shield he has come away the strongest in relation to completely changing himself. His music is pretty decent, he is being give mic time, he is still getting relevant reactions in line with his character. You can come on here and say that Reigns is going to do better, but Reigns is doing so off the back of something that was created by all three members of The Shield, not just himself. Ambrose is completely the opposite to this. 

The real question here is could we have seen the same for Reigns had he been the one given a completely new identity?


----------



## Deptford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmakoJ1tZss&list=HL1403212079&feature=mh_lolz

Weekly shameless plug for my RAW review!  
*
Guys, if you want to do google hangouts and do reviews with me, shoot me a PM and we will get something together! If anyone is down to start running reviews, I am willing to make it happen for you and form a panel! *


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

So it seems Ambrose wrestling in casual clothes is his new ring gear?

Pretty cool.


----------



## krai999

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes. Last night's Observer Radio, and he's right. Not that it isn't OBVIOUS, although it seems to not be obvious to the people in this thread with their blinders on.


listen here worst case scenario is that he ends up having a Christian type career. you just to have faith In ambrose. You jus have to bolieve


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes. Last night's Observer Radio, and he's right. Not that it isn't OBVIOUS, although it seems to not be obvious to the people in this thread with their blinders on.


Why do you care so much about fans possibly being disapointed at some point? 
I mean that seems like the whole point in trying to convince people that you are right.
Don't worry, most are grown ups and learned how to handle with disappointment through their lifes.
Obviously everybody deals with their expectations in different ways. 
And some don't have any. 
Everybody chooses for himself how to feel, see and invest emotions into things that matter to him.
And if I tell you all you say won't happen I'm as firm and confident about my opinion as you are.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

The white tape really tops it off. It makes him stand out that's for sure, it could be the same way Austin would wear jean shorts and one of his t-shirts. But I'd rather he wore his black trunks, sure they're everywhere and every superstar and their mother are wearing them but it's main event.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

This was going so well
Stop the negativity
We are naive?
Ok...
At least we're having fun


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



BigRedMonster47 said:


> So it seems Ambrose wrestling in casual clothes is his new ring gear?
> 
> Pretty cool.


don't think it will last long, Jeans must be a pain in the ass for wrestling. 

But for segment, street fights and shit it's cool


----------



## Zarra

SóniaPortugal said:


> This was going so well
> Stop the negativity
> We are naive?
> Ok...
> At least we're having fun


----------



## BornBad

In some weeks Vince will probably be like " what is that guy high on ? "


----------



## terrilala

I think Dean is gonna have a great career, love his white shirt and Batista jeans!


----------



## Deptford

terrilala said:


> I think Dean is gonna have a great career, love his white shirt and Batista jeans!


He's not wearing tight pants though 0_o 

He should put on some fly ass Jordans though! Not even kidding :cheer:cheer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> He's not wearing tight pants though 0_o
> 
> *He should put on some fly ass Jordans though! Not even kidding :cheer:cheer*


Highly doubt he knows what they are... #OldSoul #CheapAss :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Dean Jesus Ambrose has spoken :ambrose3

Dean is going to leave behind a glorious legacy once he retires; after slaying the WWE as a top heel and a antihero babyface.

Believe in Ambrose :ambrose

Now, can Summerslam hurry up and get here so I can see Dean and Seth tear down the house :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow I see pyro made it in here. :lol

I really don't see the problem with Ambrose not being a "top guy". Sure he has lost quite a few times and even perservered as being labeled the "weak link" of the Shield. Even if he were a mid-upper mid carder his whole career that doesn't mean he's just going to slip into obscurity. By now (like him, love him, or hate him) people are gonna know Dean Ambrose and feel some sort of impact. 

It's like Ney said, though, we all have different expectations and ideologies.


----------



## terrilala

Deptford said:


> He's not wearing tight pants though 0_o
> 
> He should put on some fly ass Jordans though! Not even kidding :cheer:cheer


you're right, they need to be tighter :ex: Ok and Jordans too!


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> Highly doubt he knows what they are... #OldSoul #CheapAss :lmao :lmao :lmao


lol you're right though but still!! I would mark :side:

you know I'm vain, TMR. I guess I'll just have to learn to excuse Ambrose's lack of air jordans :lmao :lmao


----------



## Aficionado

When it comes to Ambrose, I would rather spend my time viewing his career objectively and be wrong than being a "realist" and being right. It's a real drag being so negative on everything. Perhaps there is a glass ceiling for Dean but if there were ever a guy who could shatter it into a billion pieces its him. It's happened before and it can happen again. Meltzer's opinion seems to only ever be touted when it suits particular arguments. One day he's gospel, the next it's "fuck him". I'd rather listen to a former head of talent relations in Jim Ross, even if his thoughts on Ambrose don't fully come to fruition.

One of the great things about the Shield that gets lost in all the hoopla is the fact that each guy is unique. With that comes the ability to "choose your own adventure" with the guy you like most. I prefer the potential of Ambrose's story.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aficionado said:


> When it comes to Ambrose, I would rather spend my time viewing his career objectively and be wrong than being a "realist" and being right. It's a real drag being so negative on everything. Perhaps there is a glass ceiling for Dean but if there were ever a guy who could shatter it into a billion pieces its him. It's happened before and it can happen again. Meltzer's opinion seems to only ever be touted when it suits particular arguments. One day he's gospel, the next it's "fuck him". I'd rather listen to a former head of talent relations in Jim Ross, even if his thoughts on Ambrose don't fully come to fruition.
> 
> One of the great things about the Shield that gets lost in all the hoopla is the fact that each guy is unique. With that comes the ability to "choose your own adventure" with the guy you like most. I prefer the potential of Ambrose's story.


Well said. I like the whole choose your adventure analogy you made. It's a little obvious who some of us chose. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Aficionado said:


> When it comes to Ambrose, I would rather spend my time viewing his career objectively and be wrong than being a "realist" and being right. It's a real drag being so negative on everything. Perhaps there is a glass ceiling for Dean but if there were ever a guy who could shatter it into a billion pieces its him. It's happened before and it can happen again. Meltzer's opinion seems to only ever be touted when it suits particular arguments. One day he's gospel, the next it's "fuck him". I'd rather listen to a former head of talent relations in Jim Ross, even if his thoughts on Ambrose don't fully come to fruition.
> 
> One of the great things about the Shield that gets lost in all the hoopla is the fact that each guy is unique. With that comes the ability to "choose your own adventure" with the guy you like most. I prefer the potential of Ambrose's story.



Nice post... When I get on the computer tomorrow you can take my rep.

The whole point of someone being your fave is enjoying them. So do exactly that... Laugh at the good and laugh at the bad. Wrestling is stupid. It's grown men throwing themselves around, often wearing next to nothing, why people take it so seriously I will never know?! fpalm :lol

Part of the appeal to Ambrose has always been the element of the fail, because I'm always kinda intrigued as to what he is gonna do next time to claw his way out of it. Dude seems to have had set back after set back throughout his life but look at where he is. And based on that how in the blue fuck can you not have faith in him in some way or another?! 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Aficionado said:


> When it comes to Ambrose, I would rather spend my time viewing his career objectively and be wrong than being a "realist" and being right. It's a real drag being so negative on everything. Perhaps there is a glass ceiling for Dean but if there were ever a guy who could shatter it into a billion pieces its him. It's happened before and it can happen again. Meltzer's opinion seems to only ever be touted when it suits particular arguments. One day he's gospel, the next it's "fuck him". I'd rather listen to a former head of talent relations in Jim Ross, even if his thoughts on Ambrose don't fully come to fruition.
> 
> One of the great things about the Shield that gets lost in all the hoopla is the fact that each guy is unique. With that comes the ability to "choose your own adventure" with the guy you like most. I prefer the potential of Ambrose's story.


<3 

Even if Dean gets "buried" he'll still be the most interesting part of RAW. An _actual_ show stealer the kid is. 
I know I've watched 3 hour RAWS just to hear a short, short promo from him. 
Not many people have that power over me and what am I suppose to do? 


Great point about The Shield having 3 separate routes to follow. THe threads for each separate member are an actual indication of it yet it slips beneath everyone's radar because of all the fuss over the belt. It's something that has long been preached "The belt doesn't make the person."


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean Ambrose is one of those people who need to be champions or be always involved with titles to stay relevant. 

I hope WWE tells the story of Dean Ambrose (such his background, among other things) 

I think they will do this because in his promos Seth says "Dean will end up in an alley" 

I want to see Dean almost reach the bottom and then get up and do a promo about what he went through to get to WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23

Aficionado said:


> When it comes to Ambrose, I would rather spend my time viewing his career objectively and be wrong than being a "realist" and being right. It's a real drag being so negative on everything. Perhaps there is a glass ceiling for Dean but if there were ever a guy who could shatter it into a billion pieces its him. It's happened before and it can happen again. Meltzer's opinion seems to only ever be touted when it suits particular arguments. One day he's gospel, the next it's "fuck him". I'd rather listen to a former head of talent relations in Jim Ross, even if his thoughts on Ambrose don't fully come to fruition.
> 
> One of the great things about the Shield that gets lost in all the hoopla is the fact that each guy is unique. With that comes the ability to "choose your own adventure" with the guy you like most. I prefer the potential of Ambrose's story.


Jim Ross has never said a bad word about anyone in the history of the wrestling business, his approach is deliberately sugarcoated, non confrontational, non truthful. He thinks everybody is the most talented person you've ever seen and every push is going to end with a WrestleMania main event. No, it's much better to set yourself up with reasonable expectations. JR, although the best commentator of all time, is a supreme bullshit artist.



Calamity Glitch said:


> Wow I see pyro made it in here. :lol
> 
> I really don't see the problem with Ambrose not being a "top guy". Sure he has lost quite a few times and even perservered as being labeled the "weak link" of the Shield. *Even if he were a mid-upper mid carder his whole career that doesn't mean he's just going to slip into obscurity*. By now (like him, love him, or hate him) people are gonna know Dean Ambrose and feel some sort of impact.
> 
> It's like Ney said, though, we all have different expectations and ideologies.


Actually, that's exactly what it means. Non world champions don't mean anything, they failed at wrestling. That's Ambrose's role according to the management that we have in place now, the bitch of The Shield. 



krai999 said:


> listen here worst case scenario is that he ends up having a Christian type career. you just to have faith In ambrose. You jus have to bolieve


:lmao What a HORRIBLE fucking joke of a career to have. Have faith that he achieves as much as Christian? Which would have been utterly nothing if Edge's neck wasn't hanging by a thread and he had to retire, all he got was a 2 second world title reign. And now we don't even have a secondary championship, now he has to win the main one. No, I won't look forward to that, I refuse to.

Reigns gets to be Cena, Rollins gets to be Shawn Michaels and Ambrose gets to be CHRISTIAN? FUCK THAT.


----------



## Shenroe




----------



## Bushmaster

I gotta say, Pyro is probably the biggest Ambrose fan on this site.


----------



## Kratosx23

No, not even close. I'm probably less high on him than most people in this thread, actually. I'd advocate for Ambrose to be immediately fired if it got Sandow or Wyatt the WWE Championship tomorrow. The difference is, everybody else has like 25 people in the company they support, and I have 4, and I won't tolerate failure.


----------



## Wynter

Pyro is the only person to call wrestling legends absolute failures because they happened to never touch the world title.

So Miz won the WHC, does that mean he's better than a Jake the Snake Roberts, Scott Hall, Roddy Piper, Ted Dibiase etc? 

:lmao Yeah, okay buddy. People have left behind big legacies and legendary careers without ever touching the big one.

The amount of weight you give the WHC belt is borderline insane. Not saying it's not important or doesn't add to a star's legacy, but dude, you act like it's the end all to be all lol

"I won't tolerate failure." :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

Because to me, it is.

As somebody else said, we all have "different expectations and ideologies". That's mine. I base things on accomplishments, not meaningless things like "crowd support". "Oh, Zack Ryder is over, that means he means more than Del Rio". No, it doesn't.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, not even close. I'm probably less high on him than most people in this thread, actually. I'd advocate for Ambrose to be immediately fired if it got Sandow or Wyatt the WWE Championship tomorrow. The difference is, everybody else has like 25 people in the company they support, and I have 4, and I won't tolerate failure.


I usually agree with you but Sandow is nowhere near Ambrose's level...Ambrose is a once in a generation talent, every booker worth their weight in salt thats been lucky enough to get a hold of him basically thinks that.

Sandow is good and I like him but he is nowhere near Ambrose's level. Ambrose has more charisma and is far better in the ring as well as being buff as fuck (which helps).


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean Ambrose has to be and will be Dean Ambrose 

Stop trying to guess his future using other wrestlers careers

When I see "Roman's new Cena" ... is that good? 
Roman will be known to be Cena 2.0 and not for being Roman


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bloody hell how did things turn so sour in here so quickly


Mannnnnn
fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

Eddie Ray said:


> I usually agree with you but Sandow is nowhere near Ambrose's level...Ambrose is a once in a generation talent, every booker worth their weight in salt thats been lucky enough to get a hold of him basically thinks that.
> 
> Sandow is good and I like him but he is nowhere near Ambrose's level. Ambrose has more charisma and is far better in the ring as well as being buff as fuck (which helps).


Better in the ring, fine, whatever. I don't value in ring skills even slightly. Completely disagreed on charisma and mic skills, not even close. I'm never gonna agree to that. Sandow is the best talent they've employed since CM Punk.


----------



## Bushmaster

Eddie Ray said:


> I usually agree with you but Sandow is nowhere near Ambrose's level...Ambrose is a once in a generation talent, every booker worth their weight in salt thats been lucky enough to get a hold of him basically thinks that.
> 
> Sandow is good and I like him but he is nowhere near Ambrose's level. Ambrose has more charisma and is far better in the ring as well as being buff as fuck (which helps).


I like a Sandow just as much as I like Dean. They're different characters atm so there no comparison but they're both great on the mic. Still up in the air with ring work. They've both had some pretty damn good matches but I need to see a lot more l.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Better in the ring, fine, whatever. I don't value in ring skills even slightly. Completely disagreed on charisma and mic skills, not even close. I'm never gonna agree to that. Sandow is the best talent they've employed since CM Punk.


ring work has to matter, surely, if you are watching wrestling. no one wants to watch a shit match...I mean, don't you get excited when a match is epic? when you are on the edge of your seat for the next move or sequence? isn't that the beauty of wrestling?


----------



## The True Believer

tylermoxreigns said:


> Bloody hell how did things turn so sour in here so quickly
> 
> 
> Mannnnnn
> fpalm
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who else but Pyro?

:

But I think it's not the end for Ambrose. Not even close. He's already shown what he can do as a psycho face and even I had my doubts that he wouldn't be able to pull it off. Compare him to Sandow all you want but the difference between him and Sandow, treatment wise, should tell you that Ambrose is going places. May not be as fast as Reigns or Rollins but he'll get there eventually.


----------



## Deptford

Don't get my thread closed, Pyro!!! 

B a Star


----------



## Wynter

Never underestimate Pyro's power to come in and turn things sour :lmao

Such a grumpy old man 


Anywho. I applaud WWE for managing to present Dean Ambrose in a way he can keep the essence of his unhinged character while also garnering sympathetic reactions and cheers. It's kind of funny to hear kids cheering for him :lol 

I can't wait until they further unleash him though. At some point, he's going to get sick of Seth's shit and go crazy on him :mark:

Ugh, their Summerslam match is going to be so damn good :banderas


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Better in the ring, fine, whatever. I don't value in ring skills even slightly. Completely disagreed on charisma and mic skills, not even close. I'm never gonna agree to that. Sandow is the best talent they've employed since CM Punk.


I already knew you didn't care about ring skills, since none of your favourites are good in the ring, and a lot of the people you hate are far better in the ring than your personal favourites (Cesaro, Ziggler, Orton). I do understand why you hate the guys I mentioned since they are bland and devoid of any charisma, so its perfectly understandable.

I have always questioned who you think is more talented (in order) out of your favourites: Sandow, Wyatt or Barrett and why? I would ask about Ambrose but it seems you have already given your answer there.


----------



## Shenroe

The guy gets as much mic time as Bray, has a unique character, appear regularly 3 times on a show by his own. He is in a feud with Rollins where for the first time since it began Rollins got the upper hand( spoilers). One of the most over and still feud with HHH. Granted his current booking is questionable and i'm not even sure creative thought that through lol. But yeah i don't know what do you want from him and creative, you want him to go Goldberg on everybody and win all his matches? 
He's currently booked as good as Rollins is. 

Meltzer just gave his opinions and we thanks him for that but that's it. He didn't brought any more validity on that podcast than any given wrestling columnist on the web.


----------



## Kratosx23

Eddie Ray said:


> ring work has to matter, surely, if you are watching wrestling. no one wants to watch a shit match...I mean, don't you get excited when a match is epic? when you are on the edge of your seat for the next move or sequence? isn't that the beauty of wrestling?


No, the beauty of wrestling is definitely high quality promos, great characters and great storylines. The ring work if it's good is a bonus. Yes, I enjoy a great match IF it has all the other things, if it's built well, if I CARE about one of the people in the match, if the promos are great. No one wants to watch a shit match, you say? Well, I say no one wants to watch a great match if you don't give them a hook beforehand.

It's funny, people always say that ring work is the most important thing in wrestling, but you ask them what era of wrestling was the most exciting, and they'll say the years that Hogan or Austin were on top, which was filled from bottom to top with utter garbage in the ring. Bland matches, simplistic moves, 1000 run ins, etc. And they talk about the dark days being times like now, and the New Generation era when people like Bret and HBK were on top and nothing was going on. It's kind of ironic.



> I have always questioned who you think is more talented (in order) out of your favourites: Sandow, Wyatt or Barrett and why? I would ask about Ambrose but it seems you have already given your answer there.


Sandow, Wyatt and Barrett, just because that's the way I rate them on the mic. That's about all I consider. Although I'll admit that Ambrose has better mic skills than Barrett, but for whatever reason I connect with Barrett more. That's a rare exception.


----------



## Wynter

Meltzer also thought Rollins would end up the odd guy out while Roman and Dean would have an easier time getting over in their careers before this heel turn happened :rock5

Crazy how we can't predict the future, right? 

And lord knows Meltzer has been wrong so many times in his little dirtsheet reports. Sometimes he gets it right and then he gets it wrong. What he said about Dean is all opinion and speculation at the end of the day.


----------



## Deptford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, the beauty of wrestling is definitely high quality promos, great characters and great storylines. The ring work if it's good is a bonus. Yes, I enjoy a great match IF it has all the other things, if it's built well, if I CARE about one of the people in the match, if the promos are great. No one wants to watch a shit match, you say? Well, I say no one wants to watch a great match if you don't give them a hook beforehand.
> 
> It's funny, people always say that ring work is the most important thing in wrestling, but you ask them what era of wrestling was the most exciting, and they'll say the years that Hogan or Austin were on top, which was filled from bottom to top with utter garbage in the ring. Bland matches, simplistic moves, 1000 run ins, etc. And they talk about the dark days being times like now, and the New Generation era when people like Bret and HBK were on top and nothing was going on. It's kind of ironic.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandow, Wyatt and Barrett, just because that's the way I rate them on the mic. That's about all I consider. Although I'll admit that Ambrose has better mic skills than Barrett, but for whatever reason I connect with Barrett more. That's a rare exception.


This much is fucking true as fuck


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, the beauty of wrestling is definitely high quality promos, great characters and great storylines. The ring work if it's good is a bonus. Yes, I enjoy a great match IF it has all the other things, if it's built well, if I CARE about one of the people in the match, if the promos are great. No one wants to watch a shit match, you say? Well, I say no one wants to watch a great match if you don't give them a hook beforehand.
> 
> It's funny, people always say that ring work is the most important thing in wrestling, but you ask them what era of wrestling was the most exciting, and they'll say the years that Hogan or Austin were on top, which was filled from bottom to top with utter garbage in the ring. Bland matches, simplistic moves, 1000 run ins, etc. And they talk about the dark days being times like now, and the New Generation era when people like Bret and HBK were on top and nothing was going on. It's kind of ironic.


I agree that there needs to be compelling storylines and characters. I agree that you need to build interest through feuds and promos etc. I find a bad feud can devalue a good- great match, conversely sometimes a good match can be the only saving grace of a bad feud.
I think that for the best possible product EVERYTHING needs to be good-great. at the end of the day the promos, the segments, the character work is to sell the match. there has to be a pay off for that investment.
there is nothing worse than loads of hype in a feud turning into a terrible match, its an anti-climax.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Dean Fucking AMBROSE "!!!!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Sorry guys, thought it was all getting a bit too 'normal' in here for my liking. We are in 'The Republic of Ambrosia' after all.


----------



## Wynter

I can see where Pyro is coming from. Del Rio is great in the ring, but my god is that man boring as all hell, can't connect with him at all and the give a fuck levels for his matches are ridiculously low.

There has to be a balance, though the Attitude Era proved you can coast by without relying heavily on the quality of matches as long the storytelling and characters kept you invested. Ruthless Aggression Era also showed having great quality matches, storytelling and investment in the characters work too.

Bryan's main event match at Wrestlemania wasn't a technical marvel or a great match quality wise by any means, but because you were so invested in his journey, the moment he won and the minutes leading up to it just made that match feel so much bigger. 

So I can see where Pyro's coming from.

*watch Pyro still argue with me although I agreed with him *


----------



## Kratosx23

I can argue about you using my argument to justify a defense of Daniel Bryan. I'll go to my grave despising his rise to the top.

I don't know what the fans are thinking, tbh. Breaking my heart, man.


----------



## Eddie Ray

its not that Del Rio is boring its that he's given either a) DESTINY! or b) *crickets* to work with. so many people on the roster can't develop their characters properly cause creative is a bunch of chimps.

Del Rio has the POTENTIAL to be a really engaging midcarder but the WWE are useless as fuck and don't know what to give him. I would have given him a cartel gimmick with hunico and camacho but within the bounds of PG (play on the nuance rather than outright say drugs). It would have got 3 guys over, but no, that would take effort.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can argue about you using my argument to justify a defense of Daniel Bryan. I'll go to my grave despising his rise to the top.
> 
> I don't know what the fans are thinking, tbh. Breaking my heart, man.


I feel a dark presence among us Ambrosites

Somebody Speaks ill of St. Daniel of Brian


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can argue about you using my argument to justify a defense of Daniel Bryan. I'll go to my grave despising his rise to the top.
> 
> I don't know what the fans are thinking, tbh. Breaking my heart, man.


Bryan got over using wrestling psychology. he worked the crowd. its what I expect from one of the best wrestlers in the world. he's just that good at playing a babyface.


----------



## Kratosx23

Eddie Ray said:


> Bryan got over using wrestling psychology. he worked the crowd. its what I expect from one of the best wrestlers in the world. he's just that good at playing a babyface.


It's a shame that this is the kind of thing that people fall for. It used to be about entertainment, now it's about fucking wrestling. The smark revolution I think I'll call it, the IWC has risen up and driven everybody else off. Sure, it gets over with the people in the building but the company is worth less and doesn't have a real mainstream presence like they used to. It doesn't work on the masses, it CERTAINLY doesn't work on me.


----------



## obby

krai999 said:


> listen here worst case scenario is that he ends up having a Christian type career. you just to have faith In ambrose. You jus have to bolieve


Christian type career is far from a good thing.

It involves never being utilized properly because the booker doesn't like you for some fucked reason and the fans turning against you for it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a shame that this is the kind of thing that people fall for. It used to be about entertainment, now it's about fucking wrestling. The smark revolution I think I'll call it, the IWC has risen up and driven everybody else off. Sure, it gets over with the people in the building but the company is worth less and doesn't have a real mainstream presence like they used to. It doesn't work on the masses, it CERTAINLY doesn't work on me.


people have fallen for wrestling psychology since the birth of professional wrestling. Steve Austin was one of the greatest wrestling psychologist of all time. good psychology doesn't equal being technically proficient.
Its not just confined to the match, promos are also driven by psychology. everything in professional wrestling is psychology. 

its never been about just entertainment, its always been about working the crowd. maybe not for you but its what drives this business and 90% of the paying audience. always has, always will.


----------



## Aficionado

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Jim Ross has never said a bad word about anyone in the history of the wrestling business, his approach is deliberately sugarcoated, non confrontational, non truthful. He thinks everybody is the most talented person you've ever seen and every push is going to end with a WrestleMania main event. No, it's much better to set yourself up with reasonable expectations. JR, although the best commentator of all time, is a supreme bullshit artist.


This may be true, but he doesn't go out of his way to praise everyone the way he did Ambrose. I'm not saying I take his word as gospel either. Yes I agree with a lot of his opinions, but I was only offering up an alternative to what Meltzer said for the basis of discussion. Sure it might be accurate to say out of the three he's receiving "even Steven" booking but everything beyond that is a prediction just the same as JR's, sugarcoated or not. In regards to Foley's thoughts, he also supported Punk post pipe bomb. So there's that.

In the end, I'll keep my (Amb)rose-colored glasses on. I would only be fooling myself if I pretended to support your reasonable expectations.


----------



## Kratosx23

> This may be true, but he doesn't go out of his way to praise everyone the way he did Ambrose. I'm not saying I take his word as gospel either. Yes I agree with a lot of his opinions, but I was only offering up an alternative to what Meltzer said for the basis of discussion. Sure it might be accurate to say out of the three he's receiving "even Steven" booking but everything beyond that is a prediction just the same as JR's, sugarcoated or not. In regards to Foley's thoughts, he also supported Punk post pipe bomb. So there's that.
> 
> In the end, I'll keep my (Amb)rose-colored glasses on. I would only be fooling myself if I pretended to support your reasonable expectations.


See it as you will, more power to you. I wish I could share your optimism, I really do. At the end of the day, though, you're fooling yourself to expect anything other than what the way he's booked indicates.

As far as Foley goes, after he said that John Cena elevated Damien Sandow and he was going to rise up as a main eventer, he lost all credibility and I've just decided to take anything he says as a bad omen. That's probably a stupid thing to do, but I'm stupid so what the fuck ever, I'll just do it.



Eddie Ray said:


> people have fallen for wrestling psychology since the birth of professional wrestling. Steve Austin was one of the greatest wrestling psychologist of all time. good psychology doesn't equal being technically proficient.
> 
> its never been about entertainment, its always been about working the crowd. maybe not for you but its what drives this business and 90% of the paying audience. always has, always will.


He's also the most ENTERTAINING person in the history of the wrestling business.

Don't kid yourself in thinking it's not about entertainment. Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels have never drawn a penny and they worked the crowd every night. It's the type of thing that only gets over with the audience that's going to be there anyway, only being good at wrestling and nothing else hurts the company's overall business. Wrestling is at its most successful when the theatrics, promos and charisma are at their highest. This is not my opinion, it's a PROVEN FACT, supported by boom periods in the business.


----------



## Snake Plissken

The negativity in here is surprising. Ambrose will be fine. Dean is mega talented and he is only just getting to let loose.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Tyrion Lannister said:


> See it as you will, more power to you. I wish I could share your optimism, I really do. At the end of the day, though, you're fooling yourself to expect anything other than what the way he's booked indicates.
> 
> As far as Foley goes, after he said that John Cena elevated Damien Sandow and he was going to rise up as a main eventer, he lost all credibility and I'm just decided to take anything he says as a bad omen. That's probably a stupid thing to do, but I'm stupid so what the fuck ever, I'll just do it.
> 
> 
> 
> He's also the most ENTERTAINING person in the history of the wrestling business.
> 
> Don't kid yourself in thinking it's not about entertainment. *Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels have never drawn a penny and they worked the crowd every night*. It's the type of thing that only gets over with the audience that's going to be there anyway, only being good at wrestling and nothing else hurts the company's overall business.


You don't think Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels drew in Montreal?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's also the most ENTERTAINING person in the history of the wrestling business.
> 
> Don't kid yourself in thinking it's not about entertainment. Bret Hart and Shawn Michaels have never drawn a penny and they worked the crowd every night. It's the type of thing that only gets over with the audience that's going to be there anyway, it hurts the company's overall business.


Bret and Shawn could work the crowd in a match but not anywhere else (although Shawn learnt this somewhat later on in his career). Austin was entertaining because he could play a superb babyface. it was more than working the crowd in the match, everything he did was working the crowd. your tone of voice, your vocabulary, your movements. its ALL psychology. you seem to separate these things when in fact he was entertaining due to being a superb psychologist.

Its something i've really grown to appreciate the longer i've been training. that the work is in everything you do, everything you say, everything you don't do. Daniel Bryan used the same techniques wrestlers have been using since the carnie days in the 1800's. its tried and tested and it works.


----------



## Kratosx23

Eddie Ray said:


> Bret and Shawn could work the crowd in a match but not anywhere else (although Shawn learnt this somewhat later on in his career). Austin was entertaining because he could play a superb babyface. it was more than working the crowd in the match, everything he did was working the crowd. your tone of voice, your vocabulary, your movements. its ALL psychology. you seem to separate these things when in fact he was entertaining due to being a superb psychologist.
> 
> Its something i've really grown to appreciate the longer i've been training. that the work is in everything you do, everything you say, everything you don't do. Daniel Bryan used the same techniques wrestlers have been using since the carnie days in the 1800's. its tried and tested and it works.


Well, clearly it hasn't worked because the company is no more profitable than it was before he got on top. Daniel Bryan is absolutely NOTHING like Austin, so clearly these things are, in fact, seperate.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Guess whose cool, DEAN AMBROSE; thats who.


----------



## Bushmaster

obby said:


> Christian type career is far from a good thing.
> 
> It involves never being utilized properly because the booker doesn't like you for some fucked reason and the fans turning against you for it.


 makes sad thinking of how his career could have been and how many seem to think he is not talented.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Don't tell me the fangirls wouldn't like "Sugar" Dean Ambrose in a tight, golden body suit with gold/black facepaint playing the 3rd part as Deandust.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, clearly it hasn't worked because the company is no more profitable than it was before he got on top.


the AE is gone, accept it. wrestling is niche and geek culture. for most of its existence its been niche. it had a weird convergence with culture. thats cool but its temporary.

it will probably go through a few resurgences but for the most part remains something as removed from the mainstream. and thats fine. its still makes boat loads of money as an industry so whatever.

Bryan is endeared to the fans. latest word is that Bryan's merch is getting very close to Cena's numbers in merch (check DB discussion thread for details).
Bryan also elicited Austin level reactions so one could argue they are alike. both play to the everyman hero and people connect with that.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

If Bryans Merch overtakes Cenas they will truly have no reason to hold him back.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Does anyone know how much money a guy like Bryan (actually Bryan); will be making per month from merchandise?


----------



## Eddie Ray

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> If Bryans Merch overtakes Cenas they will truly have no reason to hold him back.


Bryan isn't currently being held back purposefully. hes injured and has had some of the worst luck I have ever seen. WWE were even stubborn in taking the belt off of him. they know hes money now after WM 30 numbers rolled in. 

he'll come back with a fresh resolve and fans excited to see the dragon run around busting up peoples faces


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Eddie Ray said:


> Bryan isn't currently being held back purposefully. hes injured and has had some of the worst luck I have ever seen. WWE were even stubborn in taking the belt off of him. they know hes money now after WM 30 numbers rolled in.
> 
> he'll come back with a fresh resolve and fans excited to see the dragon run around busting up peoples faces


were the numbers good Eddie? How were they on other years?


----------



## Kratosx23

Eddie Ray said:


> the AE is gone, accept it. wrestling is niche and geek culture. for most of its existence its been niche. it had a weird convergence with culture. thats cool but its temporary.
> 
> it will probably go through a few resurgences but for the most part remains something as removed from the mainstream. and thats fine. its still makes boat loads of money as an industry so whatever.
> 
> Bryan is endeared to the fans. latest word is that Bryan's merch is getting very close to Cena's numbers in merch (check DB discussion thread for details).
> Bryan also elicited Austin level reactions so one could argue they are alike. both play to the everyman hero and people connect with that.


I can accept that the AE is gone, I CAN'T accept that wrestling is now boring, and the qualifications for getting a push are now exclusively either based on look, or ring work, and if you can cut a great promo, by God, your career is utterly *fucked*. Don't let Vince McMahon see that you know how to captivate anyone on the mic before you reach a certain level where you can't be dropped back down.

Cena's numbers in merch are nowhere close to Austin's numbers. Back in the Attitude Era, an Austin 3:16 t shirt was sold every 30 seconds. There's NO reason that we can't have at least one star every generation that's capable of that, except that they won't push that guy all the way. Punk had the potential to be it, but they made sure that he got all his momentum stripped away from him in bad storylines and never won a major match clean when he started getting mainstream attention.

Bryan and Austin are nothing alike. Austin was not an "everyman" just because he drove a pick up truck and drank beer, he was constantly presented as a larger than life attraction, he did things that regular people could never do. He had far more charisma, far more mic skills, a far better top guy look, and far more potential to be a major draw than Bryan does. Bryan is a vegan dork who doesn't properly stand up for himself when Triple H and Stephanie brow beat him, he's presented like shit, he never fights the Authority successfully and humiliates them the way Austin did. He's just "the wrestling guy". The wrestling guy is a character that never goes into mega star status. It's a character that hurts the business on top.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Game of thrones was awesome!!!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Just been watching it on the other screen, good for Tyrion; but Jamie should have told him the secret like in the book.


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> Nice post... When I get on the computer tomorrow you can take my rep.
> 
> The whole point of someone being your fave is enjoying them. So do exactly that... Laugh at the good and laugh at the bad. Wrestling is stupid. It's grown men throwing themselves around, often wearing next to nothing, why people take it so seriously I will never know?! fpalm :lol
> 
> Part of the appeal to Ambrose has always been the element of the fail, because I'm always kinda intrigued as to what he is gonna do next time to claw his way out of it. Dude seems to have had set back after set back throughout his life but look at where he is. And based on that how in the blue fuck can you not have faith in him in some way or another?!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I think what makes people bent out of shape when a wrestler's career arc isn't moving at a desired direction is almost akin to seeing one's favorite character killed off in a television show. When you find a character you're invested in, it can be upsetting when that character meets a tragic end. WWE's programming are television shows, and while nobody is getting killed off, there is always the threat of fading into obscurity.

The term "buried" certainly gets tossed around enough by smarks to the point where it's almost lost its meaning, but in the most familiar sense, nobody wants to see it happen to their favorite wrestler. You want your favorite to be prominently featured, and the popularity and success of that wrestler often dictates just how prominent they are. Being in the main event matters, because those storylines tend to have the most care and attention by writers. It's easy in the WWE to get lost in the shuffle in the midcard. Just ask Dolph Ziggler.

I think that's why some fans get upset about the developments of the show. When that favorite wrestler isn't getting their shine on, there's the real threat of seeing that wrestler in a reduced capacity down the line. I'm convinced that we fans think longer term -- much longer -- than Creative does. So it's silly to worry about it on one hand and on the other, totally understandable, to me at least. I think it's better to not look too far ahead, because the business is a fickle one and plans change at the drop of a hat every week.




Edit -

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr: I know the post was vague but you should still please use the spoiler tag. Nobody comes into a wrestling thread ready for the possibility of an unrelated spoiler.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I hope this thread will be better tomorrow


----------



## cindel25

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>















IDONTSHIV said:


> :yum::yum::yum:


----------



## Wynter

Word, I expected a bunch of negativity in the Roman thread so I was prepared. But damn it, I came here to mark out and praise Dean Ambrose :lol

I didn't expect things to go sour considering how much he's liked on here. But this is a discussion, so I guess negative views have to come with it


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Bryan:* was almost fired, and where he is now (before getting injured)? 
*Cena:* he was not the 1st (Orton), or the 2nd (Batista) choice to be Face of WWE

Things change, and usually the 1st option never results in WWE


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## Pip-Man

SóniaPortugal said:


> *Bryan:* was almost fired, and where he is now (before getting injured)?
> *Cena:* he was not the 1st (Orton), or the 2nd (Batista) choice to be Face of WWE
> 
> Things change, and usually the 1st option never results in WWE


I don't understand the point of this but knowing your history,your taking a shot at someone...


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Does his new theme remind anyone else of Benoit's theme?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Pip Star said:


> I don't understand the point of this but *knowing your history,your taking a shot at someone*...


What? 

Because you guys were talking about how WWE treats people and their success.


----------



## Wynter

I think she's making the point that sometimes WWE's biggest stars end up being the ones they didn't choose first.

Ala Randy, Batista and Brock taking precedence over John Cena before he got over with the rapper gimmick and Brock left.
And Daniel Bryan basically being used to make others look good and as joke before the crowd forced WWE to treat him like a top guy.

She actually makes a fair point. There's probably shade in there, but she made a point nonetheless :lol


----------



## Telos

Undertaker23RKO said:


> Does his new theme remind anyone else of Benoit's theme?


It never came to mind for me but I can sort of see it, if you're talking about Benoit's theme before it had lyrics.

The opening rift to Ambrose's theme reminds me of the one used by L.O.D. after Hawk's "what a rush!" hook.


----------



## Pip-Man

SóniaPortugal said:


> What?
> 
> Because you guys were talking about how WWE treats people and their success.


:kobe8 I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

WynterWarm12 said:


> I think she's making the point that sometimes WWE's biggest stars end up being the ones they didn't choose first.
> 
> Ala Randy, Batista and Brock taking precedence over John Cena before he got over with the rapper gimmick and Brock left.
> And Daniel Bryan basically being used to make others look good and as joke before the crowd forced WWE to treat him like a top guy.
> 
> She actually makes a fair point. There's probably shade in there, but she made a point nonetheless :lol


Austin only got the ball cause in the years before Hall, Nash, Hall, Hogan, and then Hart left, although it was like 3 years before (except Hart).


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Telos said:


> It never came to mind for me but I can sort of see it, if you're talking about Benoit's theme before it had lyrics.
> 
> The opening rift to Ambrose's theme reminds me of the one used by L.O.D. after Hawk's "what a rush!" hook.


I just think after the intro, the chorus (or whatever it's called) seems very similar.


----------



## Shenroe

Thank you tyrion, you've killed the thread :|


----------



## Beatles123

Ya'll bitches don't know bout the' OG Ambrose thread from BEFORE his debut! We were on that shit and now we're back! Holla if ya remember!

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/609963-dean-ambrose-pre-debut-discussion-thread.html

THE HYPE IS BACK MOTHERFUCKAS!  The Fanbroses live!


----------



## Lil Mark

I'm not a fan of the street clothes. Dean Ambrose needs some gear worthy of the Lunatic Fringe. By far, far, without a doubt my favorite out of the three former stablemates.


----------



## Beatles123

All the members of the shield are valued by HHH. All 3 of them will make it.

As for his attire...bring back the barbed wire trunks!


----------



## Divine Arion

Goodness, so many new posts since logging back in lol. So sad to see the Shield thread got closed but glad that we can still get the opportunity to chat. 

All those Ambrose pics and gifs posted :sodone 

May I ask where some of you got your Explicit Ambrose Violence shirts at? I'd actually like to get one of those.

How about some more Moxley/Ambrose love :ambrose


----------



## Shenroe

No this explicit ambrose violence shit needs to be milked. Have him coming in this tshirt and trunks, or yes as you said barbed wire trunk. He got to keep the logo though, potential best selling item right there.


----------



## Telos

Beatles123 said:


> Ya'll bitches don't know bout the' OG Ambrose thread from BEFORE his debut! We were on that shit and now we're back! Holla if ya remember!
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/609963-dean-ambrose-pre-debut-discussion-thread.html
> 
> THE HYPE IS BACK MOTHERFUCKAS!  The Fanbroses live!


:rep

Thanks for the link, brings back great memories!

CM Jewels was the first to react when the magic happened:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/609963-dean-ambrose-pre-debut-discussion-thread-148.html

NeyNey's post :lmao



NeyNey said:


> GUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUYS
> 
> MY GENITALES EXPLODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FUCK!!! HOLY FUCK SHIT AWESOME FUCK FUCK FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Word, I expected a bunch of negativity in the Roman thread so I was prepared. But damn it, I came here to mark out and praise Dean Ambrose :lol
> 
> I didn't expect things to go sour considering how much he's liked on here. But this is a discussion, so I guess negative views have to come with it


I thought Pyro marked for him. I guess that's how he marks? :lol 

WYNTER CLEAN YOUR DAMN PM BOX! :side:


----------



## ShadowMox

Divine Arion said:


> Goodness, so many new posts since logging back in lol. So sad to see the Shield thread got closed but glad that we can still get the opportunity to chat.
> 
> All those Ambrose pics and gifs posted :sodone
> 
> May I ask where some of you got your Explicit Ambrose Violence shirts at? I'd actually like to get one of those.
> 
> How about some more Moxley/Ambrose love :ambrose


Ordered mine from here.  http://www.turnbuckletees.com/shop/explicit-ambrose-violence-t-shirt


----------



## x78

Beatles123 said:


> Ya'll bitches don't know bout the' OG Ambrose thread from BEFORE his debut! We were on that shit and now we're back! Holla if ya remember!
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/609963-dean-ambrose-pre-debut-discussion-thread.html
> 
> THE HYPE IS BACK MOTHERFUCKAS!  The Fanbroses live!


Pre-debut thread <3

Funny reading back some of the stuff on there and all the different scenarios we had for his debut and getting his character over. I guess nobody could have expected it to go as well as it has with The Shield.


----------



## Beatles123

#ThanksMick

NEVER FORGET!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

cindel25 said:


>




No ma'am but when entering a Dean mother fucking Ambrose thread I would hope to see dick not pussy.


----------



## Beatles123

BITCHES THIS IS THE AMBROSE THREAD NOW AND I TELL YOU AGAIN, WE HAVE A STANDARD TO LIVE UP TO!

The old thread was a jewel! Something good! I want this thread to be the place we come to support each other as Fanbroses! We have marking to do, so Dean it up in here 

This thread must carry on the OG's spirit!


----------



## Deptford

Beatles123 said:


> BITCHES THIS IS THE AMBROSE THREAD NOW AND I TELL YOU AGAIN, WE HAVE A STANDARD TO LIVE UP TO!
> 
> The old thread was a jewel! Something good! I want this thread to be the place we come to support each other as Fanbroses! We have marking to do, so Dean it up in here
> 
> This thread must carry on the OG's spirit!


YESSSS This^^


----------



## Deptford

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> No ma'am but when entering a Dean mother fucking Ambrose thread I would hope to see dick not pussy.


:lol LMDM dishing out so many Kanye shrugs recently 

Was Cindel showing everyone her pussy again? smh smh.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Thread. Moves. So. Fast :lol

Just going to leave these here because apparently this is the only place where I can do such things:

http://jkwrestling.com/2014/06/19/flashback-of-the-week-june-19th-2014/ (Dean vs William Regal)











































Kindly bear with me for the slight Seth inclusion


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Thread. Moves. So. Fast :lol
> 
> Just going to leave these here because apparently this is the only place where I can do such things:
> 
> http://jkwrestling.com/2014/06/19/flashback-of-the-week-june-19th-2014/ (Dean vs William Regal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kindly bear with me for the slight Seth inclusion


Good stuff Sparrow-boo! :clap

(We'll let that inclusion slide for now, but we're on to you Rollinites. :side: )


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Good stuff Sparrow-boo! :clap
> 
> (We'll let that inclusion slide for now, but we're on to you Rollinites. :side: )


:lol I'm innocent, Telos-boo! :angel

Heck, I may just end up moving in here soon :side:


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


>


I love these pictures AND I MISS JACQY TOO AHHHH!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> I love these pictures AND I MISS JACQY TOO AHHHH!


*puts away the steel chair and hugs Deppie boo*


----------



## Beatles123

WHERE DA WYNTER AT?!

WHERE DA ORIGINAL AMBROSE THREAD GUYS AT?

#ThanksMick


----------



## Deptford

Wynter don't know HOW to behave since the split happened. smh. 

I wish I was in the OG thread. I didn't ever go to the NXT section when I first started coming on here, I never even knew it existed.
I was just a General WWE and RAW section noob


----------



## Tambrose

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's a shame that this is the kind of thing that people fall for. *It used to be about entertainment, now it's about fucking wrestling*. The smark revolution I think I'll call it, the IWC has risen up and driven everybody else off. Sure, it gets over with the people in the building but the company is worth less and doesn't have a real mainstream presence like they used to. It doesn't work on the masses, it CERTAINLY doesn't work on me.


In a way, I actually agree with Pyro on this (sorry guys!)

What made me so originally enamoured and obsessed with WWE in 1998-1999, was the 'soap opera' entertainment aspect- there were actual deep story-lines, the characters had real depth and background stories, etc. It's what made me an avid watcher of WWE rather than WCW. 
I started moving away from WWE, and only watching when I happened to remember it was on, when that storytelling aspect seemed to move away...

and then one day around 2 years or so, when realising WWE was on and I had time to kill... the SHIELD (*cough* Ambrose *cough*) came on my screens and holy crap it was like I was 13-14 years old all over again and watching for the very first time.

WWE have really turned it around with the Shield (and with Bray Wyatt too), giving them prolonged stories instead of just changing shit up every week. Of course it's also dependent on the talent as well- I mean, you can give someone a script, but it's up to you to deliver it, and when you're out in that ring it's pretty much up to you how you're going to play your role to the crowd. So as much as people want to shit on creative... creative aren't the ones acting bland as shit in the ring and to the crowd. 

Time will tell if they continue to treat these guys well- but in terms of Ambrose, the only way they could 'bury' him is by keeping him off of our TV's... he's too compelling out there to not get himself more and more fans. Otherwise, it is like they are just thinking that the wrestling aspect is what is going to make everyone else 'stars'

ALSO, 


Spoiler:  SD spoilers



Ambrose promo to Rollins...... :mark: :mark: :mark: seriously awesome. Not some long big speech, but the way he delivers it in a very understated way, just to the point, rough and ready I'm going to beat your ass down, but you won't know when that happens.... :mark:

I don't want to say anymore, because you need to watch it to really understand the beauty of it.
(also SD hasn't finished yet lol)


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


> Good stuff Sparrow-boo! :clap
> 
> (We'll let that inclusion slide for now, but we're on to you Rollinites. :side: )



Oh my god the is awesome... Yes Sparrow :banderas

Seriously #ThanksMick was so wonderfully sarcastic that I just... :lmao :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tambrose said:


> In a way, I actually agree with Pyro on this (sorry guys!)
> 
> What made me so originally enamoured and obsessed with WWE in 1998-1999, was the 'soap opera' entertainment aspect- there were actual deep story-lines, the characters had real depth and background stories, etc. It's what made me an avid watcher of WWE rather than WCW.
> I started moving away from WWE, and only watching when I happened to remember it was on, when that storytelling aspect seemed to move away...
> 
> and then one day around 2 years or so, when realising WWE was on and I had time to kill... the SHIELD (*cough* Ambrose *cough*) came on my screens and holy crap it was like I was 13-14 years old all over again and watching for the very first time.
> 
> WWE have really turned it around with the Shield (and with Bray Wyatt too), giving them prolonged stories instead of just changing shit up every week. Of course it's also dependent on the talent as well- I mean, you can give someone a script, but it's up to you to deliver it, and when you're out in that ring it's pretty much up to you how you're going to play your role to the crowd. So as much as people want to shit on creative... creative aren't the ones acting bland as shit in the ring and to the crowd.
> 
> Time will tell if they continue to treat these guys well- but in terms of Ambrose, the only way they could 'bury' him is by keeping him off of our TV's... he's too compelling out there to not get himself more and more fans. Otherwise, it is like they are just thinking that the wrestling aspect is what is going to make everyone else 'stars'
> 
> ALSO,
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  SD spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose promo to Rollins...... :mark: :mark: :mark: seriously awesome. Not some long big speech, but the way he delivers it in a very understated way, just to the point, rough and ready I'm going to beat your ass down, but you won't know when that happens.... :mark:
> 
> I don't want to say anymore, because you need to watch it to really understand the beauty of it.
> (also SD hasn't finished yet lol)



Make those spoilers detailed man or PM... I'm at work so I've gotta wait until later to watch and well I have zero patience. Pls pls pls. Not gonna hyped to see Smackdown :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

Anyone remember this?


----------



## Omega_VIK

x78 said:


> Anyone remember this?


Lol, I'm not kidding when I say that I can see Ambrose holding the WWE belt. Hell, I can see all three Shield members getting a world title shot at some point. I think that Vince and (especially) Hunter are firmly behind these guys to be World champs at some point. Evidence point strong to that Evolution feud. Not one of them got eliminated and didn't come off as a weak link that feud.


----------



## Tambrose

tylermoxreigns said:


> Make those spoilers detailed man or PM... I'm at work so I've gotta wait until later to watch and well I have zero patience. Pls pls pls. Not gonna hyped to see Smackdown :mark:
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol I'm not as good at explaining the details in all their true glory like you, Ney, LMDM, etc. Wish I were since I'm the one that gets to watch it before you guys.



Spoiler: SD



show starts out with the MITB contenders, minus Orton, in the ring. Reigns is the one to start speaking, which surprised me- he was really good too. Said that since he's been betrayed he's lost a lot a trust, but nothing matters anymore except the titles and no one will stop him. He stares at Cena, they have a small stare down as Cena strips.
Orton comes out with the mic, says that Reigns finally learned the lesson of not trusting anyone in WWE but says that the titles are coming home with him. Reigns jumps out of the ring to attack Orton on the outside, gets in a few nice shots. Other stuff happens, nothing important... commercial break...

Rollins comes out looking like a some RoboCop reject (hideous, just hideous), to have a match with Kofi Kingston. I admittedly didn't pay much attention at that point, but it seemed alright. Gets on the mic, starts to talk about how he is not just the first entrant into the MITB title contract, but he guarantees... and then he gets cut off by our dear boy Mox.. sorry, I mean Ambrose... on the screen:

"Seth, Seth... Stop it. Don't talk. Just listen... and be on your toes, because every time you step in that ring, every time you hear the bell, every time you step out from behind that curtain, I want you wondering *pause* *taps head*.... is tonight the night Dean Ambrose gets *even!*

Could be any night! But it *is* going to happen..." *rubs chest* _(haha, had to add that)_

Seth says that it's such a shame that he (Dean) has to battle with Demon Kane later that night, because he would love for Dean to come down so he could love to kick Dean's teeth down his throat...

Dean unimpressed shaking head: 
"Shut up. Don't do that. I don't buy that, just don't. But listen, when I'm done with Kane tonight... I'm going to focus *all my energy* on you... and you and your new buddy the Demon are going to have *plenty to talk about*... when I send you both back, where you both belong... *HELL*"

_Bold is where he emphasised the words- it's hard to get how he projects his voice, into words_


----------



## sesshomaru

Tambrose said:


> In a way, I actually agree with Pyro on this (sorry guys!)
> 
> What made me so originally enamoured and obsessed with WWE in 1998-1999, was the 'soap opera' entertainment aspect- there were actual deep story-lines, the characters had real depth and background stories, etc. It's what made me an avid watcher of WWE rather than WCW.
> I started moving away from WWE, and only watching when I happened to remember it was on, when that storytelling aspect seemed to move away...
> 
> and then one day around 2 years or so, when realising WWE was on and I had time to kill... the SHIELD (*cough* Ambrose *cough*) came on my screens and holy crap it was like I was 13-14 years old all over again and watching for the very first time.
> 
> WWE have really turned it around with the Shield (and with Bray Wyatt too), giving them prolonged stories instead of just changing shit up every week. Of course it's also dependent on the talent as well- I mean, you can give someone a script, but it's up to you to deliver it, and when you're out in that ring it's pretty much up to you how you're going to play your role to the crowd. So as much as people want to shit on creative... creative aren't the ones acting bland as shit in the ring and to the crowd.
> 
> Time will tell if they continue to treat these guys well- but in terms of Ambrose, the only way they could 'bury' him is by keeping him off of our TV's... he's too compelling out there to not get himself more and more fans. Otherwise, it is like they are just thinking that the wrestling aspect is what is going to make everyone else 'stars'
> 
> ALSO,
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  SD spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose promo to Rollins...... :mark: :mark: :mark: seriously awesome. Not some long big speech, but the way he delivers it in a very understated way, just to the point, rough and ready I'm going to beat your ass down, but you won't know when that happens.... :mark:
> 
> I don't want to say anymore, because you need to watch it to really understand the beauty of it.
> (also SD hasn't finished yet lol)


I think WWE shifted to a bigger wrestling focus for 3 reasons:
1 - more interesting for International fans who don't know English. As Cena said on Stone Cold's podcast, they can still apprieate the wrestling even if they don't know English.
2 - There's less talented big guys coming to WWE nowadays. Most of the talent are smaller guys. This is partially because...
3. Steroid ban. Wrestlers can't get "larger then life" anymore, so instead of focusing on huge dudes with great characters, they have to resort to small dudes with great characters. However most of them are trained in wrestling, not public speaking.


----------



## Gretchen

Ambrose has grown on me these past few weeks, since they've allowed him more freedom on the mic and he seems to be going into singles competition. Not surprised either, I hear that his character portrayal has been somewhat of a toned down version of his Jon Moxley character down in CZW. 

Glad the Shield split up, was never huge on the stable like many on here. Liked the stable, but I wan't crazy about it, and now Ambrose gets far more freedom on the mic, which is a good thing. Hopefully they don't drop the ball w/ him. Give him a couple of important wins on PPV, then push him to the top. He's already one of the more important guys on the roster, especially w/ the roster being so thin, atm, so hopefully the future's bright for him.


----------



## Blade Runner

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I can argue about you using my argument to justify a defense of Daniel Bryan. I'll go to my grave despising his rise to the top.
> 
> I don't know what the fans are thinking, tbh. Breaking my heart, man.


seems simple to understand. bryan established himself on the indie circuit in places where exciting matches were an emphasis. meanwhile the WWE perverted the idea of entertainment so badly that diehard fans looked into other avenues to enjoy the product. the emergence of online access opened people up to other forms of wrestling that they otherwise might not have noticed. bryan was a word of mouth underground name and came to the WWE fitting the perfect image of an underdog with a pre-established following. he's a likable guy, he made many sacrifices to get to where he's at and he knows how to go in the ring. WWE's treatement of him made fans think he was getting the shaft, so they ralied behind him in defiance of the status quo. the fans are using bryan as a catalyst to make themselves a much more integral part of the show, and the casuals went along with it because they like bryan and the buzz he generates. the fans have made themselves the stars because quite frankly, the WWE has failed to entertain them otherwise for years.

wresting is to pro sports like hair metal is to classical: the classical is best when one is wholly devoted and the hair metal is more fun when not taken too seriously. the hair metal can be a world of larger than life characters and entertaining storylines and classical sublime and moving, but the hair metal can be stupid and classical pretentious. there are valid critiques of and value in both, and they both take unimaginable skill and sacrifice to become a contender. that's not to say that bryan doesn't show natural charisma, because i think he does. his idiosyncracies are enough to get people to care even if some fans just want to buck the system. he does his job in getting fans emotionally invested in him and his matches, and that means that he's a perfect fit for any storyline pitting an underdog. it's the rocky story, he fits the bill. he is a perfect piece of a compelling story that could be told if the writers put enough effort in writing the shows. the YES chants have brought a new level of lively dynamic that we haven't seen in years, that's enough to ride that wave as far as it can go because it generates collective buzz and excitement: a feeling most humans seeked out dating back to the colosseum of the roman empire. doesn't matter how you generate that excitement, it's a basic need.

you're not entertained. fine. but it's easy to see what most fans are thinking and why they rally behind him.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle

Ambrose is my favourite of the three Shield members. Diggin' the new attire as well. I hope they continue to let him show more character and put him in big matches.

Right now, the future of the three Shield members is the most interesting and mysterious thing that the WWE has to offer right now. We're all wondering: Who's gonna win the WWE title first? Who's gonna be huge money for the WWE over the next ten years? Who's gonna potentially drop the ball, if anyone? I believe that eventually all three of them will win the title at some point.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> Spoiler:  SD spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose promo to Rollins...... :mark: :mark: :mark: seriously awesome. Not some long big speech, but the way he delivers it in a very understated way, just to the point, rough and ready I'm going to beat your ass down, but you won't know when that happens.... :mark:
> 
> I don't want to say anymore, because you need to watch it to really understand the beauty of it.
> (also SD hasn't finished yet lol)


A few...more...hours...must...hold...on.



x78 said:


> Anyone remember this?


(Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

x78 said:


> Anyone remember this?


I have never seen this, actually.
Fuck man :banderas

Rhyder all tryin to no-sell it n shit. Boy, who you think... :


----------



## Deptford

x78 said:


> Anyone remember this?


sucha cocky prick in this video :lmao 

talking shit _heavilyyy_ all the way down to the ring :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

x78 said:


> Anyone remember this?



Lol I used to search like an idiot back then for stuff like this on YouTube. Same goes for any pictures that may have been taken for a glimpse of an idea to the way they were gonna debut him/any hints towards a gimmick etc. 

I actually saw Ambrose in a dark the once against Alex Riley. This was the same time when I had drunk Irish guys around that were both marking out and calling him a jobber. Man I miss those days. I'll admit I went super fangirly on everyone back then cos I was high on Riley too. It was A+ 

I kinda like how we're getting a similar vibe to his darks now though with the snippets of the mic before he heads to the ring. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

Tiny TMR arguing with Irish guys and ending up being more aggressive than they are :lmao 

Why is that not harder for me to imagine?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Something about Dean and Cesaro have this old school RAW type of feel, that I feel will get them far in their career. 

If Dean didn't have restrictions like Punk and DB have in this era, they could really snap, and tear shit up. I know probably all the others could too, but Dean has this attitude...


----------



## The True Believer

x78 said:


> Anyone remember this?


See, it's promos like THESE that show me that Dean Ambrose is definitely a star in the making. It's easy to turn yourself into something recognizable and interesting when the chains are off and you're able to sink your teeth into the cards you've been dealt. But in a sterile environment that the WWE is nowadays, where limitations on creativity are apparent, it's easier to spot the diamonds from the dirt and Ambrose is 100 carats of pure fucking diamond.

Here, you have the same generic "I'm gonna shake things up around here" promo you've heard a hundred times yet everything that Ambrose does with it makes it worth listening and makes it his own.

_*wipes a tear from his eye*_

Brilliant. Just fucking brilliant.

:clap :clap :clap


----------



## NeyNey

WHERE'S MY SMACKDOWN??? :cuss:
Also *x78* bringing back memories... :banderas 
You just could tell, while watching that video, that this isn't just any random new wrestler. 
Wasn't that even the dark match from which Cm Punk posted a Pic on Twitter, calling him their secret weapon? :mark: :mark: :mark:
Which is totally true.

Okay I was wrong, it was this one. :lol






Okay, nope it wasn't. I have no idea anymore. :lmao


----------



## x78

^ I think Punk tweeted that after one of the matches against Riley, maybe the one that tylermoxreigns mentioned. Back when that dark match promo, the match against Chris Kincaid and some other random pictures and fan videos from house shows were all we had for like 6 months prior to his debut :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, but Eddie he is also often wrong and people seem to forget this/fail to mention in comparison to when he is right.
> 
> *To bring this back to Ambrose as far as I am concerned how is he languishing? Since he has broken away from The Shield he has come away the strongest in relation to completely changing himself. His music is pretty decent, he is being give mic time, he is still getting relevant reactions in line with his character. You can come on here and say that Reigns is going to do better, but Reigns is doing so off the back of something that was created by all three members of The Shield, not just himself. Ambrose is completely the opposite to this. *
> 
> The real question here is could we have seen the same for Reigns had he been the one given a completely new identity?


:clap :clap :clap

Perfectly said, Rollins and Ambrose (the leftovers of the Shield that many of us predicted, are actually given much more shine and layers than "that Shield guy" that comes out to their music and with their gear ) are killing it and making people notice them. I haven't been hyped for a WWE storyline in a very long time as much as I'm for their feud.








You own the whole WWE, Deano! (Y)



Aficionado said:


> In the end, I'll keep my (Amb)rose-colored glasses on.






SóniaPortugal said:


>


Dean even kills himself with his hotness :banderas


And all you bitches who bring the negativity to the GOAT thread?










You have only one job and that's it to worship DA GOD!!!
















Now excuse me, I'm gonna Moxicitize myself :ambrose


----------



## cindel25

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> No ma'am but when entering a Dean mother fucking Ambrose thread I would hope to see dick not pussy.





Deptford said:


> :lol LMDM dishing out so many Kanye shrugs recently
> 
> Was Cindel showing everyone her pussy again? smh smh.


DA HELL? I was not!!!




































LEAVE THE MEMORIES ALONE! 












Spoiler: YOU AINT READY


----------



## Beatles123

Negativity in the Ambrose thread?!






And that's all I have to say!

I AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAINNNNNNNNNT HAVIN' THAT SHIT!


----------



## BehindYou

Hoping he sticks with the attire, wearing non wrestling clothes really adds a lot to a character in terms of their motivations etc. More so than any trunk or tight based attires atleast. 

Ambrose is here to fight!

Edit > Also, of the three new themes I think his is easily best, somewhere between Austin's and Benoit's.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> Dean even kills himself with his hotness :banderas


Well, that's when you know someone has reached the pinnacle :lol


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

People need to calm the f*ck down lol.

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALOOOOONG?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

x78 said:


> ^ I think Punk tweeted that after one of the matches against Riley, maybe the one that tylermoxreigns mentioned. Back when that dark match promo, the match against Chris Kincaid and some other random pictures and fan videos from house shows were all we had for like 6 months prior to his debut :lol



I know he has quite a few with Riley because they had a run for a while didn't they? Bounced nicely off that promo Ambrose cut on him.



Deptford said:


> Tiny TMR arguing with Irish guys and ending up being more aggressive than they are :lmao
> 
> Why is that not harder for me to imagine?



What are you trying to say Deppie? :lmao 
Do I scream violence on here? I mean I swear/curse like the best of 'em but really I'm a mute haha! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Sup today then dudes


----------



## Bearodactyl

I LOVED the link to the OG Ambrose Pre Debut thread. The amount of wrong we ALL were :lmao

Pyro: "He's going to be stuck on Superstars within six weeks"

x78: "Terrible idea to debut him with Reigns and Rollins, they'll all end up jobbing to Ryback"

:lel:lel:lel

I could go on, lesson here being: Why worry about what will be, if you could be using the same time to enjoy what IS right now?

Oh, and ofcourse we are a LOT worse at predicting the WWE future than our own minds make us think we are. But that's not really a surprise.. is it?!


----------



## Zarra

Waiting for Smackdown to be uploaded so I can see Ambrose and make some gifs and shit :lenny


----------



## OMGeno

I'd like to know who made all of these Debbie-Downers psychics who can predict someone's whole career based on being on his own for less than a month. A guy like Ambrose doesn't come along very often and we are lucky enough to get to watch him do what he does. So just settle down, watch and enjoy.


----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> I'd like to know who made all of these Debbie-Downers psychics who can predict someone's whole career based on being on his own for less than a month. A guy like Ambrose doesn't come along very often and we are lucky enough to get to watch him do what he does. So just settle down, watch and enjoy.







Best part starts at 5:44 

:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Zarra

Just decided to post my favorite Jon Moxley promo. Just listen to this man....:done


----------



## krai999

I find it funny though that vanboxmeer and lannister are such accurate psychics that when a thread was made around november about Daniel Bryan becoming the wwe champion at wrestlemania There were alot of douche just pulling alot of sarcastic shit making that black man holding back that laugh gif and other users. See what happened so you shouldn't listen to people just wait and see


----------



## cindel25

Never seen this picture before. Back off Gentlemen! He is MINE!


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Ambrose is on a roll as a late, keep it up


----------



## BronzeWarrior1989

Zarra said:


> Just decided to post my favorite Jon Moxley promo. Just listen to this man....:done


My god Ambrose is so damn good :bow


----------



## Divine Arion

x78 said:


> Anyone remember this?


How have I never seen this before! Thank you for sharing. Going to have to look around for more dark matches. I only one I've seen is the one with Chris Kincaid.




NeyNey said:


> WHERE'S MY SMACKDOWN??? :cuss:
> Also *x78* bringing back memories... :banderas
> You just could tell, while watching that video, that this isn't just any random new wrestler.
> Wasn't that even the dark match from which Cm Punk posted a Pic on Twitter, calling him their secret weapon? :mark: :mark: :mark:
> Which is totally true.
> 
> Okay I was wrong, it was this one. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, nope it wasn't. I have no idea anymore. :lmao



I love this. The kiss he gives to mock the crowd :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen




----------



## Shenroe

krai999 said:


> I find it funny though that vanboxmeer and lannister are such accurate psychics that when a thread was made around november about Daniel Bryan becoming the wwe champion at wrestlemania There were alot of douche just pulling alot of sarcastic shit making that black man holding back that laugh gif and other users. See what happened so you shouldn't listen to people just wait and see


It's not just that because frankly with the way they were treating him around that time lol, i was bit skeptical too. But it's been like 3 months since he had that prediction that Ambrose will be buried/squashed/whatever blabla, and i'm like, i'm still waiting bro did it happen yet? 
Point is Ambrose will be fine, Rollins will be fine and Reigns obviously will be in good hands. The 3 still separately have more air time than everybody else so it's all good.
:StephenA_Why do i have the impression we still have this conversation in the near future_?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Just watched Smackdown.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> Best part starts at 5:44
> 
> :bow:bow:bow


:dance



Zarra said:


> Just decided to post my favorite Jon Moxley promo. Just listen to this man....:done


This is my favorite Dean promo too. It is genuinely inspiring.



cindel25 said:


> Never seen this picture before. Back off Gentlemen! He is MINE!


That is gorgeous...but of course, he's all yours


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler:  SD



Ambrose GOATing it as always. :banderas 

Him and Rollins have amazing chemistry, even when one is in the ring and the other on the Tron :lol

Dean's theme and especially the intro is so fitting, I wanna cry kada

"Let's go Ambrose" chants (hopefully not piped in :side

Missile dropkick!!! Rebound Lariat!!! Tornado DDT!!! Flying Ambrose on Kane and he goes after Rollins across the table!!!

The pace of the match was considerably slower than Dean's last outings but that's not surprising. Dean is pinned and Seth comes to the ring to give him the Blackout!!! "You sold out" chants to Seth.


----------



## Zarra

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  SD
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose GOATing it as always. :banderas
> 
> Him and Rollins have amazing chemistry, even when one is in the ring and the other on the Tron :lol
> 
> Dean's theme and especially the intro is so fitting, I wanna cry kada
> 
> "Let's go Ambrose" chants (hopefully not piped in :side
> 
> Missile dropkick!!! Rebound Lariat!!! Tornado DDT!!! Flying Ambrose on Kane and he goes after Rollins across the table!!!
> 
> The pace of the match was considerably slower than Dean's last outings but that's not surprising. Dean is pinned and Seth comes to the ring to give him the Blackout!!! "You sold out" chants to Seth.





Spoiler:  SD



^ this

here some party favors :abed


----------



## xCELLx

For the first time in 15 years, I'm having the feeling of watching the ascension of a true super star of the industry.

Is it too soon for the Austin type feelings this old mark is getting from this whole Ambrose situation?


----------



## Nicole Queen

xCELLx said:


> For the first time in 15 years, I'm having the feeling of watching the ascension of a true super star of the industry.
> 
> Is it too soon for the Austin type feelings this old mark is getting from this whole Ambrose situation?


Never too soon 



Zarra said:


> Spoiler:  SD
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> here some party favors :abed


Girl, I love you :clap :cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

Zarra said:


> Spoiler:  SD
> 
> 
> 
> ^ this
> 
> here some party favors :abed





Spoiler: SD



Ahhhh, perfection


----------



## cindel25

COMMUNITY DICK IS BACK AND BADDER THAN EVER!



Spoiler: SD























Wearing white again with that jacket!


----------



## Reaper

Ambrose's theme is pretty awesome. Love it.

Heck, I think it's even better than the Shield theme. Hence why I wasn't even a little concerned that Reigns was given the whole Shield shabang. 

Only thing I'm worried about is that Ambrose vs Rollins has a distinct midcard feel about it .. Kinda disappointing because one would've thought that it would have a main event feel to it.


----------



## OMGeno

:lol @ the people who complain Ambrose is just too small to go anywhere...he can oil up his arms too :cool2


----------



## Zarra

cindel25 said:


> COMMUNITY DICK IS BACK AND BADDER THAN EVER!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing white again with that jacket!


I'm sorry but can you keep it down with this kind of comment it's kind of disturbing. We have tumblr for that.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



I love Ambrose theme
Seth vest are starting to rise in my account. Also he takes his shirt off

Seth vs Dean = is being quite well built
I think we'll just have seth vs Dean at Summerslam, through the middle we will have Dean vs Kane


----------



## Tambrose

OMGeno said:


> :lol @ the people who complain Ambrose is just too small to go anywhere...he can oil up his arms too :cool2


ohhh those arms are perfection... coming from a fitness perspective of course.... and science... :angel

(@ Cindel :lol you're too awesome)


----------



## cindel25

Zarra said:


> I'm sorry but can you keep it down with this kind of comment it's kind of disturbing. We have tumblr for that.


Most of us have been calling him that in ALL of the shield threads. So. NO. 










That said....COMMUNITY DICK is looking good in those jeans. 










You can see what he is working with! :bow


Hey Tambrose, did he change his jacket? The old one was looking kind of musty.


----------



## Zarra

classy


----------



## The Bloodline

Dean definitely wins the best Theme song/attire post break up award. That theme is so badass accompanied with his new look. I hope he sticks with the white tank top/wrist tape up over the black. and to whoever asked is it too early for Austin type feelings. I say no.


----------



## Wynter

Ahhh, with the closing of the Shield thread, comes the unleashing of Queen Cindel :lol


I'm happy to see WWE doing right with the choice of attire and song for Dean. It doesn't really take much. Slap some casual clothes on him and give him a rocking theme, and he's set to go :lol


----------



## ShadowMox

Spoiler: Smackdown



Smackdown was great. :banderas Dean's really shining week by week... that promo! So many Moxley feels. Match was pretty damn good, thought Kane was a bit slow at times though. Dean's dropkicks. <3 Then abandoning the match once again to get his hands on Seth. They're really building this up, hopefully we'll get a match at Battleground, then a final gimmick match at Summerslam would be perfect. Now I'm eagerly anticipating Monday because he needs to get himself into that MITB match somehow!


----------



## Erik.

Only just seen this :lol






Dean's so thirsty.


----------



## Tambrose

cindel25 said:


> Most of us have been calling him that in ALL of the shield threads. So. NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said....COMMUNITY DICK is looking good in those jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what he is working with! :bow
> 
> 
> *Hey Tambrose, did he change his jacket? The old one was looking kind of musty.*


hmmm I was wondering about that jacket myself when I saw a comment/joke on twitter about him borrowing Paige's jacket, but assumed that it just looked shorter in the sleeves because he's more jacked now then he used to be.

Ok, now I have to go on an image search to compare.

Maybe he just washed it finally :lol


----------



## cindel25

Zarra said:


> classy















WynterWarm12 said:


> Ahhh, with the closing of the Shield thread, comes the unleashing of Queen Cindel :lol
> 
> I'm happy to see WWE doing right with the choice of attire and song for Dean. It doesn't really take much. Slap some casual clothes on him and give him a rocking theme, and he's set to go :lol


Hey boo! Tell Deppie to call me! Closing of Shield Thread = Be careful what you ask for. 



Spoiler: :yum:


















Tambrose said:


> hmmm I was wondering about that jacket myself when I saw a comment/joke on twitter about him borrowing Paige's jacket, but assumed that it just looked shorter in the sleeves because he's more jacked now then he used to be.
> 
> Ok, now I have to go on an image search to compare.
> 
> Maybe he just washed it finally :lol


LAUNDRY?! Well that would explain why his wife beater were so bright like Pastor Wyatt's pants. They simply refused to get dirty.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambrose-entrance-video-26410723 


Sounds pretty awesome, can get used to it.


----------



## Zarra

The Steven Seagal said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambrose-entrance-video-26410723
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty awesome, can get used to it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

cindel25 said:


> Closing of Shield Thread = Be careful what you ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LAUNDRY?! Well that would explain why his wife beater were so bright like Pastor Wyatt's pants. They simply refused to get dirty.


In HD too. Cindel my queen, you are insatiable :lol

Maybe Dean stole Bray's detergent as revenge :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

Reaper Jones said:


> Ambrose's theme is pretty awesome. Love it.
> 
> Heck, I think it's even better than the Shield theme. Hence why I wasn't even a little concerned that Reigns was given the whole Shield shabang.
> 
> Only thing I'm worried about is that Ambrose vs Rollins has a distinct midcard feel about it .. Kinda disappointing because one would've thought that it would have a main event feel to it.


Nah it has an upper midcard feel right now, that's alright when you have an all star mitb match, difficult to compare with that. Sheamus/Cesaro and BigE/Rusev have a midcard feel to it. The shield breakup is still connected to HHH and is dedicated much airtime. 

MY god did you see Ambrose and Seth are both jacked lol, i don't know what they did in the span of 5 days but go ahead, really effective


----------



## SóniaPortugal

If Ambrose already had a crazy fangirls, with the new look this craziness will increase as well as the number of fangirls

I do not know if this was WWE purpose but it will happen


----------



## The Bloodline

Shenroe said:


> Nah it has an upper midcard feel right now, that's alright when you have an all star mitb match, difficult to compare with that. Sheamus/Cesaro and BigE/Rusev have a midcard feel to it. The shield breakup is still connected to HHH and is dedicated much airtime.
> 
> MY god did you see Ambrose and Seth are both jacked lol, i don't know what they did in the span of 5 days but go ahead, really effective


Yeah upper midcard is a nice place far them. We all know how hard it is for wwe to have important storylines outside of the title. so I feel like this is a very big deal that this feud gets so much promo/air time flesh out and have such a big time feel to it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: SD



“I invite Dean Ambrose to come to me please, Dean Ambrose I dare you, come fight me. Anytime, anywhere.” - Seth Rollins


----------



## Tambrose

cindel25 said:


> LAUNDRY?! Well that would explain why his wife beater were so bright like Pastor Wyatt's pants. They simply refused to get dirty.


Sadly it appears that our dear boy has not learned how to do laundry... it indeed appears to be a new jacket (and I wouldn't be surprised if he's just buying a new wife beater every week :lol)

Submitted for your viewing pleasur... *cough* I mean evidence:

Example 1 (which I think is a fan photo taken in the first year of Shield debut- going by hair here though, so could be wrong!). Here the defendant appears to be wearing a jacket that displays zips on both sides of his chiselled chest.









Example 2- Taken from an interview, I believe within the last 6 months. Here he not only has a bad hair day, but also sports a jacket that has horizontal zips either side of that gorgeous torso.









and here we have the latest example in question, example 3. The jacket that he wore on RAW, where the sleeves appeared to be too short- because at the end of the day, even if his perfect arms are causing the sleeves to be shorter, there is NOTHING wrong with those arms :ex:... so clearly the sleeves themselves have to be found guilty.
Note no zips on this jacket, as well as a shiny look to it, like a new car just taken off of the showroom floor. It probably has a new leather smell too... :yum:









Not that I think this man put much (or any) thought into it, but the jacket he's now wearing is actually very similar to his HWA Jon Moxley days- seen in Example 4, which I'm submitting just for fun.









At first I thought maybe he dragged up his old HWA one... but the one on RAW (and what we could glimpse on SD) was too shiny and new imo.


----------



## Erik.

Is it just me or is Ambrose's theme just a faster version of Austins?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Erik. said:


> Is it just me or is Ambrose's theme just a faster version of Austins?


:lol Am I in the minority who doesn't noticed the comparisons between Dean's theme and Austin/Benoit's? Will need to listen better :hmm:

I just think it fits him pretty well and the chainsaw at the beginning gives me some CZW vibe

:cheer Finally putting the theme and tron on WWE.com :cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

I applaud the extensive research you have conducted on our behalf, Tambrose :clap Truly commendable.


----------



## Erik.

Does sound quite like Daniel Bryans first WWE theme.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I've been listening the three themes
And this is my favorite.
I love the beginning

*Roman theme* loses all the fun without the "Sierra ... Shield"
*Seth theme* too repetitive


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> I applaud the extensive research you have conducted on our behalf, Tambrose :clap Truly commendable.


You're quite welcome! It was tedious and hard going of course... many times I felt I was getting lost in a sea of Ambrose torso pics... nearly drowned I tells ya... but of course, it's all for the good of the world, and not at all vastly enjoyable :angel :faint: :faint: :faint: :angel


(ok, I might have to go to sleep now. 2am and feeling a little sleepiness-drunk :lol)


----------



## The Bloodline

Erik. said:


> Does sound quite like Daniel Bryans first WWE theme.


yep its definitely sounds like a mix of this and crash hollys


----------



## cindel25

JacqSparrow said:


> In HD too. Cindel my queen, you are insatiable :lol
> 
> Maybe Dean stole Bray's detergent as revenge :lmao


I was about to say can he take a look at my plumbing but nah...he is only good for fucking. 












Tambrose said:


> Sadly it appears that our dear boy has not learned how to do laundry... it indeed appears to be a new jacket (and I wouldn't be surprised if he's just buying a new wife beater every week :lol)
> 
> Submitted for your viewing pleasur... *cough* I mean evidence:
> 
> Example 1 (which I think is a fan photo taken in the first year of Shield debut- going by hair here though, so could be wrong!). Here the defendant appears to be wearing a jacket that displays zips on both sides of his chiselled chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example 2- Taken from an interview, I believe within the last 6 months. Here he not only has a bad hair day, but also sports a jacket that has horizontal zips either side of that gorgeous torso.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here we have the latest example in question, example 3. The jacket that he wore on RAW, where the sleeves appeared to be too short- because at the end of the day, even if his perfect arms are causing the sleeves to be shorter, there is NOTHING wrong with those arms :ex:... so clearly the sleeves themselves have to be found guilty.
> Note no zips on this jacket, as well as a shiny look to it, like a new car just taken off of the showroom floor. It probably has a new leather smell too... :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I think this man put much (or any) thought into it, but the jacket he's now wearing is actually very similar to his HWA Jon Moxley days- seen in Example 4, which I'm submitting just for fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought maybe he dragged up his old HWA one... but the one on RAW (and what we could glimpse on SD) was too shiny and new imo.





JacqSparrow said:


> I applaud the extensive research you have conducted on our behalf, Tambrose :clap Truly commendable.


Tambrose bringing the CIA realness in these streets! 









Brought a new jacket cause his arms are jacked! Let me hop over at costco so I can buy those wifebeaters in bulk!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper Jones said:


> Ambrose's theme is pretty awesome. Love it.
> 
> Heck, I think it's even better than the Shield theme. Hence why I wasn't even a little concerned that Reigns was given the whole Shield shabang.
> 
> Only thing I'm worried about is that Ambrose vs Rollins has a distinct midcard feel about it .. Kinda disappointing because one would've thought that it would have a main event feel to it.


Who knows maybe it isn't a main event feud right now, but one way or another I'm sure that those men will taste the main event someday. As long as they keep entertaining like they have been I don't really care much if they're on the midcard.

Also I'm glad it's Friday now. It just sucks that I gotta work. :lol


----------



## Fade Away

*Dean Ambrose's theme reminds me*

about Triple H's Drowning Pool version combined with Benoit's Whatever. It's like a remix and i like it


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I love Ambrose theme
> Seth vest are starting to rise in my account. Also he takes his shirt off
> 
> Seth vs Dean = is being quite well built
> I think we'll just have seth vs Dean at Summerslam, through the middle we will have Dean vs Kane


I guess I'm actually gonna have to watch some of SD. Amazing how even when they've split they're still the best part of SD.


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Dean Ambrose's theme reminds me*











Sounds like a combo of these two. they were mentioned in the Dean thread. WWE likes this beat for sure.

Just listened to the triple H one, i agree with that too


----------



## Erik.

I really hope we don't get Ambrose/Kane - I remember the US Title match between the two and man it sucked. Kane is dreadful in the ring.


----------



## BornBad

In Dean We Trust


----------



## Rap God

:mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I love this photo


----------



## Zarra

SóniaPortugal said:


> I love this photo


me too  a little too much :ass


----------



## Bushmaster

Jarsy1 said:


> :mark:


I like the Titantron alot, the theme is alright. Way too short unless that's not the official one and shortened.


----------



## TheFranticJane

The theme is too rocky. It has a good beat, but needs to incorporate other elements to make it sound a bit more unsettled.


----------



## Wynter

His theme makes me feel like a high flyer or someone with more faster paced in ring work would use it.

I don't know, maybe something a little more grunge-y?? Just something that better represents the unpredictable chaos that is Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Nicole Queen

SóniaPortugal said:


> I love this photo


That bastard, posing like he's getting a spread in GQ :lmao


----------



## Vics1971

I don't like the theme. It needs a hook, just something extra, I don't know... 

There's just nothing that stands out about it for me. I think they can do better.

In other news, that picture is driving me crazy.


----------



## TheFranticJane

WynterWarm12 said:


> His theme makes me feel like a high flyer or someone with more faster paced in ring work would use it.
> 
> I don't know, maybe something a little more grunge-y?? Just something that better represents the unpredictable chaos that is Dean Ambrose.


Add in a bit of Waylon Mercy's twinkling piano riff, a touch of Sid's sharp violin and I think the theme would be improved immensely.


----------



## Telos

If you can't wait for tonight, DA Net's got ya covered:

http://vimeo.com/m/98728918


----------



## Deptford

TELOS yaya!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber

I still hate Dean's finisher. 

Now that Drew has been released, they should give him the Future Shock DDT.


----------



## Deptford

Bob the Jobber said:


> I still hate Dean's finisher.
> 
> Now that Drew has been released, they should give him the Future Shock DDT.


No way dude. In a shoot, his finisher is probably one of the most devastating finishers on the roster. It's just a matter of the opponent selling it right IMO,


----------



## Nicole Queen

Bob the Jobber said:


> I still hate Dean's finisher.
> 
> Now that Drew has been released, they should give him the Future Shock DDT.


Or better yet: 
- Cloverleaf
- Crossface Chickenwing
- Chickenwing Facebuster
- Vertical suplex lifted and dropped into a DDT

Moves he did in the indies you know :cool2


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Deptford said:


> No way dude. In a shoot, his finisher is probably one of the most devastating finishers on the roster. It's just a matter of the opponent selling it right IMO,


In a shoot, the KO punch would be one of the best too. Being realistically powerful means nothing if it doesn't transition to being visually impactful.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not as deadly as the Blackout :rollins

That can straight up murder someone in a shoot.

Dean's finisher is alright for smaller opponents. Against bigger men, he needs an alternative.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Nicole Queen said:


> Or better yet:
> - Cloverleaf
> - Crossface Chickenwing
> - Chickenwing Facebuster
> - Vertical suplex lifted and dropped into a DDT
> 
> Moves he did in the indies you know :cool2


Chickenwing Facebuster wouldn't work with a lot of the bigger guys in the WWE. Kane, Henry, god forbid the Big Show.. Wouldn't work out. Even Orton seems too tall for it to look effective. 

I'm 100% against submissions being a wrestlers main finisher simply because top faces (especially Cena) will never tap. At least with a non-submission finisher you can use the "distraction" method of winning. Even after a distraction, a top face will never tap out.

Hell, let him take the Scorpion Death Drop. It would work with his trash talking persona before he hits it (like how Sting used to talk in their ear).


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> If you can't wait for tonight, DA Net's got ya covered:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/m/98728918


Good lookin out my brotha!


----------



## Nicole Queen

Bob the Jobber said:


> *Chickenwing Facebuster wouldn't work with a lot of the bigger guys in the WWE. Kane, Henry, god forbid the Big Show.. Wouldn't work out. Even Orton seems too tall for it to look effective. *
> 
> I'm 100% against submissions being a wrestlers main finisher simply because top faces (especially Cena) will never tap. At least with a non-submission finisher you can use the "distraction" method of winning. Even after a distraction, a top face will never tap out.
> 
> Hell, let him take the Scorpion Death Drop. It would work with his trash talking persona before he hits it (like how Sting used to talk in their ear).


Which is why he can have more than one finisher, but I'd mark the fuck out if he uses any of those :mark:

And if he uses a submission, definitely one that allows trash-talk :lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Nicole Queen said:


> Which is why he can have more than one finisher, but I'd mark the fuck out if he uses any of those :mark:
> 
> *And if he uses a submission, definitely one that allows trash-talk :lol*


Rings of Saturn would be sweet for that. Both arms tied up with Dean just trash talking the entire time with the camera both getting Dean's verbal assault with the face of agony in the same shot.






Gives a lot of freedom for Dean, what with his erratic movements, looking around oddly and trash talking. Think its a great fit.


----------



## Aficionado

I think the reason his new theme is being compared to Austin's is the fact Jim seemed to have used a similar formula. Distinctive intro precluding what I like to call a BMF riff. By that I mean Austin could walk out to that theme doing his BMF walk and it wouldn't look out of place. It's, in a word, badass!

As for other moves, I'd love for him to adapt the Crossface Chickenwing or Rings of Saturn for a submission. The former is more of a heel maneuver so that can wait. For another impact move I would suggest the Knee Trembler but with both Bryan and Rollins having their jumping variations it would make it appear somewhat inferior. Dirty Deeds is perfectly fine with me, although it would be nice if he could add a more sudden move ala Knee Trembler.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bob the Jobber said:


> Rings of Saturn would be sweet for that. Both arms tied up with Dean just trash talking the entire time with the camera both getting Dean's verbal assault with the face of agony in the same shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gives a lot of freedom for Dean, what with his erratic movements, looking around oddly and trash talking. Think its a great fit.


Yeah that would be a pretty cool submission finisher. As far as non-submission goes (since he's been bringing cameos of Mox in) I think it would be cool for him to figure out some sort of modified Moxicity.








Spoiler: SD thoughts



Damn Ambrose looked so badass, sexy, yet eerie at the same time with the lighting in that promo. Even though Seth ultimately wound up getting the upper hand in the end, I liked the match including Ambrose's beatdown on him. Ambrose's mid-air DDT was awesome as well.


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Good lookin out my brotha!












You know how we AmBros do. :shawn


----------



## CALΔMITY

AmBros :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Not as deadly as the Blackout :rollins
> 
> That can straight up murder someone in a shoot.
> 
> Dean's finisher is alright for smaller opponents. Against bigger men, he needs an alternative.


The Blackout :banderas. Glad I got new content for my rotating gif.

Dean might need a new finisher, always thought his looked the weakest among the Shield. It only looked awesome against guys like Kofi or RVD who could sell the shit out of it. Looks weak most of the time.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah that would be a pretty cool submission finisher. As far as non-submission goes (since he's been bringing cameos of Mox in) I think it would be cool for him to figure out some sort of modified Moxicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Ambrose looked so badass, sexy, yet eerie at the same time with the lighting in that promo. Even though Seth ultimately wound up getting the upper hand in the end, I liked the match including Ambrose's beatdown on him. Ambrose's mid-air DDT was awesome as well.


Moxicity :mark:

Dean is the DDT master :mark:

AmBros :mark:


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah that would be a pretty cool submission finisher. As far as non-submission goes (since he's been bringing cameos of Mox in) I think it would be cool for him to figure out some sort of modified Moxicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Ambrose looked so badass, sexy, yet eerie at the same time with the lighting in that promo. Even though Seth ultimately wound up getting the upper hand in the end, I liked the match including Ambrose's beatdown on him. Ambrose's mid-air DDT was awesome as well.



Yeah, It's not like it's been one of Barrett's signature moves for a few years...


----------



## Bob the Jobber

It's tough to pick a finisher for Ambrose, since both Reigns and Rollins have ones that can be hit at almost any time. Dirty Deeds has too much of a setup, IMO, whereas a more traditional DDT can be thrown in at almost anytime as well. Ambrose more flailing, reckless style almost needs a sloppier "out of nowhere" type of finisher. It's funny, because something like the codebreaker seems to fit his character perfectly.



Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah that would be a pretty cool submission finisher. As far as non-submission goes (since he's been bringing cameos of Mox in) I think it would be cool for him to figure out some sort of modified Moxicity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Ambrose looked so badass, sexy, yet eerie at the same time with the lighting in that promo. Even though Seth ultimately wound up getting the upper hand in the end, I liked the match including Ambrose's beatdown on him. Ambrose's mid-air DDT was awesome as well.


It would be tough for him to sell that on bigger guys, IMO.

I prefer Harper's Truck Stop due to his size and getting more torque on the rotation.


----------



## Shenroe

He needs to add more conviction when he applies dirty deeds, oh and that bang taunt he used to do before finishing poeple off in fcw, looks badass and can be his own roar setup.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Taker-Tribute-Act said:


> Yeah, It's not like it's been one of Barrett's signature moves for a few years...


I didn't know. I don't pay attention to Barrett, though, so... 8*D



Bob the Jobber said:


> It's tough to pick a finisher for Ambrose, since both Reigns and Rollins have ones that can be hit at almost any time. Dirty Deeds has too much of a setup, IMO, whereas a more traditional DDT can be thrown in at almost anytime as well. Ambrose more flailing, reckless style almost needs a sloppier "out of nowhere" type of finisher. It's funny, because something like the codebreaker seems to fit his character perfectly.
> 
> 
> It would be tough for him to sell that on bigger guys, IMO.
> 
> I prefer Harper's Truck Stop due to his size and getting more torque on the rotation.


Well yeah that's why I said if he could somehow make a_ modified version_. Even then it probably wouldn't always work against big guys, but who's to say (down the road) how often he's going to square off against monster characters? :lol I'm not even suggesting he make it his only finisher or something. Maybe just one of a variety to fit different situations and/or opponents. It's flashy and can be a good turn-around move.


----------



## Beatles123

cindel25 said:


> Most of us have been calling him that in ALL of the shield threads. So. NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said....COMMUNITY DICK is looking good in those jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see what he is working with! :bow
> 
> 
> Hey Tambrose, did he change his jacket? The old one was looking kind of musty.


Dear, i'm sorry but the person was obviously new here, that response was kind of a tad much.


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> I didn't know. I don't pay attention to Barrett, though, so... 8*D
> 
> 
> Well yeah that's why I said if he could somehow make a_ modified version_. Even then it probably wouldn't always work against big guys, but who's to say (down the road) how often he's going to square off against monster characters? :lol I'm not even suggesting he make it his only finisher or something. Maybe just one of a variety to fit different situations and/or opponents. It's flashy and can be a good turn-around move.


They are like 3-4 monsters, the rest is pretty manageable. He's not D-bry size too. i def thinks he could pull a moxicity to Ryback.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Dean Ambrose's theme reminds me*

His FCW one was amazing, so psychotic, fitted him perfectly.


----------



## BrownianMotion

I'm sure it's been mentioned already but it's worth mentioning again: this thread has more posts than the Reigns and Rollins thread COMBINED.


----------



## Beatles123

Fanbrose life! :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

It's great just how versatile he is. He can go from technical, to power moves, to even a smidge of aerial attacks. In the end I'd imagine it's just what WWE will allow him to do. I personally think he even makes his Dirty Deeds DDT look good.








BrownianMotion said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned already but it's worth mentioning again: this thread has more posts than the Reigns and Rollins thread COMBINED.


:ambrose3 da GOAT


----------



## Zarra

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned already but it's worth mentioning again: this thread has more posts than the Reigns and Rollins thread *COMBINED*.


:ambrose


----------



## The Steven Seagal

AMbrose is gold right now, his matches have become faster paced and more chaotic it seems. Good solid little promo too, hope he wins this feud.


----------



## Telos

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned already but it's worth mentioning again: this thread has more posts than the Reigns and Rollins thread COMBINED.


:banderas


----------



## Zarra

DA GOAT

Dean Ambrose greatest of all time


----------



## SóniaPortugal

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned already but it's worth mentioning again: this thread has more posts than the Reigns and Rollins thread COMBINED.


Dean Ambrose fanbase :cool2


----------



## Beatles123

Suck it Roman! :lol


----------



## OMGeno

Started less than 2 days ago and already has 50 pages :lol


----------



## Deptford

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned already but it's worth mentioning again: this thread has more posts than the Reigns and Rollins thread COMBINED.


:lmao:lmao
The reigns and rollins threads. 

Oh lord. _That_ mess. 

:banderas


----------



## Shenroe

The Steven Seagal said:


> AMbrose is gold right now, his matches have become faster paced and more chaotic it seems. Good solid little promo too, hope he wins this feud.


_No reasons why he wouldn't.._:jordan


----------



## BrownianMotion

This is like those long ass Shield threads, only this one is dedicated to only a single member of the Shield - the GOAT.


----------



## Zarra

This is threads is my home now.


----------



## Pareshx

Zarra said:


> This is threads is my home now.


Thanks for sharing your signature. Brilliant


----------



## krai999

this video has more charisma than 90% of the roster


----------



## Nicole Queen

krai999 said:


> this video has more charisma than 90% of the roster


This video has more charisma than 90% of the world :cool2

Keep up the thread alive while I'm gone, hoes 

GOAT :ambrose GOAT :ambrose2 GOAT :ambrose3


----------



## Zarra

Pareshx said:


> Thanks for sharing your signature. Brilliant


I post the whole promo a few pages back you can check it out. Truly brilliant


----------



## x78

Dat official tron :banderas


Bearodactyl said:


> I LOVED the link to the OG Ambrose Pre Debut thread. The amount of wrong we ALL were :lmao
> 
> x78: "Terrible idea to debut him with Reigns and Rollins, they'll all end up jobbing to Ryback"


I said that? :lmao


----------



## krai999

hey what can i say bitches love em. Funny ass video


----------



## CALΔMITY

I love that vid. :banderas
He sure did have a way with the ladies.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> :lmao:lmao
> The reigns and rollins threads.
> 
> Oh lord. _That_ mess.
> 
> :banderas



Whatever helps you sleep at night :lmao


----------



## cindel25

Folks will never learn.... So here I go again... 



Spoiler: SD












Nice Ass! :yum:



























No Bussy, you can't have him anymore



The greatest bromance of all times!



















:yum:


----------



## Beatles123

Im not A hoe...D:

Hey, y'all might have seen this a million times, but this is widely regarded as the match that put Dean on the map in FCW...






Also, I HIGHLY recommend the Dean/Regal feud in FCW. it culminates in Dean knocking Regal out, as Regal said he knew would happen in the weeks leading to it. Some emotional promo's from dean there!


----------



## TheFranticJane

Why can't this thread be merged with the ones for Seth and Roman? It's so messy with them all having individual threads


----------



## Papa Johnny

Dean Ambrose is short. He will never go anywhere. United States Champion, at best.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Dean Ambrose's theme reminds me*

The groove of the riff is similar to Benoit's theme. That's about it.


----------



## Wynter

What?? Dean is the same height as Roman or damn near, he just slouches a bit.

He is nowhere near short.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Tambrose said:


> Lol I'm not as good at explaining the details in all their true glory like you, Ney, LMDM, etc. Wish I were since I'm the one that gets to watch it before you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> show starts out with the MITB contenders, minus Orton, in the ring. Reigns is the one to start speaking, which surprised me- he was really good too. Said that since he's been betrayed he's lost a lot a trust, but nothing matters anymore except the titles and no one will stop him. He stares at Cena, they have a small stare down as Cena strips.
> Orton comes out with the mic, says that Reigns finally learned the lesson of not trusting anyone in WWE but says that the titles are coming home with him. Reigns jumps out of the ring to attack Orton on the outside, gets in a few nice shots. Other stuff happens, nothing important... commercial break...
> 
> Rollins comes out looking like a some RoboCop reject (hideous, just hideous), to have a match with Kofi Kingston. I admittedly didn't pay much attention at that point, but it seemed alright. Gets on the mic, starts to talk about how he is not just the first entrant into the MITB title contract, but he guarantees... and then he gets cut off by our dear boy Mox.. sorry, I mean Ambrose... on the screen:
> 
> "Seth, Seth... Stop it. Don't talk. Just listen... and be on your toes, because every time you step in that ring, every time you hear the bell, every time you step out from behind that curtain, I want you wondering *pause* *taps head*.... is tonight the night Dean Ambrose gets *even!*
> 
> Could be any night! But it *is* going to happen..." *rubs chest* _(haha, had to add that)_
> 
> Seth says that it's such a shame that he (Dean) has to battle with Demon Kane later that night, because he would love for Dean to come down so he could love to kick Dean's teeth down his throat...
> 
> Dean unimpressed shaking head:
> "Shut up. Don't do that. I don't buy that, just don't. But listen, when I'm done with Kane tonight... I'm going to focus *all my energy* on you... and you and your new buddy the Demon are going to have *plenty to talk about*... when I send you both back, where you both belong... *HELL*"
> 
> _Bold is where he emphasised the words- it's hard to get how he projects his voice, into words_



Well done grasshopper

:clap:clap:clap


Dat promo though.....

:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone:sodone





So sad I can't be with ya'll in chat tonight as I've got in law family duty tonight. I may stop by tonight but it'll be on my phone not my laptop so don't ban me for 6 hours for no reason until I announce myself.


----------



## Shenroe

Papa Johnny said:


> Dean Ambrose is short. He will never go anywhere. United States Champion, at best.


lol


----------



## Beatles123

I go to my skype and see Wynter's STILL not on

and I'm like:


----------



## Deptford

I like Dean's feud with Drake Younger at IPW the best. That's where a lot of his promos came from too. 

But ya, his feuds at FCW put him on the map if you weren't a CZW fan back in the day. Which, I honestly can't blame someone for not being :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Papa Johnny said:


> Dean Ambrose is short. He will never go anywhere. United States Champion, at best.


He's 6'4...of all the reasons he'll be held back, his height is not one of them. I'd have to assume you're not even aware who the last champion was.


----------



## Reaper

LMAFAO at the claim that Ambrose is short..... Wow some people just love to reach and bait and that's all.


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *He's 6'4*...of all the reasons he'll be held back, his height is not one of them. I'd have to assume you're not even aware who the last champion was.


Was just about to post this. Definitely not short by any means.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nash made him and Seth look like ants tho 8*D

But yeah...Ambrose is of a decent height.


----------



## RatedR10

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's 6'4...of all the reasons he'll be held back, his height is not one of them. I'd have to assume you're not even aware who the last champion was.


Well, WWE height, yeah. But not a real 6'4".

Nonetheless, he's not "too short". Bryan, Jericho and Punk were all World champions in recent years and aren't by any means tall guys.


----------



## Zarra

Papa Johnny said:


> Dean Ambrose is short. He will never go anywhere. United States Champion, at best.


:Jordan Dean is a bit taller than Reigns and Cena and Austin


----------



## 20083

*Re: Dean Ambrose's theme reminds me*

Yeah I can kind of hear similarities with Whatever on the riff but yeah, thats about it. Basically agree with this guy ^ hah


----------



## Kratosx23

RatedR10 said:


> Well, WWE height, yeah. But not a real 6'4".
> 
> Nonetheless, he's not "too short". Bryan, Jericho and Punk were all World champions in recent years and aren't by any means tall guys.


I couldn't find anything but his WWE height so I assumed it was true. I know not all billed heights are accurate.

Even still, it's only an inch or two. As long as he's over 6 feet, he's tall enough for Vince.

Frankly, I'm way more concerned he's wrestling dressed up like Luke Harper, in a wife beater and jeans. No fucking way he's gonna be world champion looking like that.


----------



## Joshi Judas

All three members will likely get solo merch at some point when they will change attires. Just seems temporary for now.


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> Nash made him and Seth look like ants tho 8*D
> 
> But yeah...Ambrose is of a decent height.


:lmao you noticed that too lol. That was kinda embarassing to see, damn why did they pick themselves to tickle this giant  Even Roman looked inoffensive agains him.

Yeah Ambrose is 6'2/3 same height as Roman and Wyatt who are legit 6'3


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm loving him so far on his own and loved what his been wearing...can't wait to watch smackdown tonight


----------



## RatedR10

Shenroe said:


> :lmao you noticed that too lol. That was kinda embarassing to see, damn why did they pick themselves to tickle this giant  Even Roman looked inoffensive agains him.
> 
> Yeah Ambrose is 6'2/3 same height as Roman and Wyatt who are legit 6'3


Having had Ambrose be just a few feet away from me back in September during a show, if Ambrose is 6'3", I'm 6'2", which isn't the case.  

He's a good 6'.5" - 6'1", which is a bit taller than Cena. He's fine height wise.

Reigns is the 6'3" one, though.


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> I like Dean's feud with Drake Younger at IPW the best. That's where a lot of his promos came from too.
> 
> But ya, his feuds at FCW put him on the map if you weren't a CZW fan back in the day. Which, I honestly can't blame someone for not being :lol


I read a while back that Younger was training to be a WWE referee. If that's still the case, I hope he'll be the referee the day Ambrose wins the WWEWHC title. It would make the moment that much cooler.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> I read a while back that Younger was training to be a WWE referee. If that's still the case, I hope he'll be the referee the day Ambrose wins the WWEWHC title. It would make the moment that much cooler.


Oh geez. :banderas
Wouldn't that be somethin :lmao


----------



## Deptford

RatedR10 said:


> Having had Ambrose be just a few feet away from me back in September during a show, if Ambrose is 6'3", I'm 6'2", which isn't the case.
> 
> He's a good 6'.5" - 6'1", which is a bit taller than Cena. He's fine height wise.
> 
> Reigns is the 6'3" one, though.


Dude on TV it toally doesn't come off like that. Damn. Idk why but Dean looks the shortest alllll the time. 
It's that damn slouch :lol


Telos said:


> I read a while back that Younger was training to be a WWE referee. If that's still the case, I hope he'll be the referee the day Ambrose wins the WWEWHC title. It would make the moment that much cooler.


That would be incredible. A full on glimpse of his entire career in that moment would be so beautiful. 

I could see Younger as a rref.
glad he didnt keep tearing his body up if he wasnt enjoying it, and it didnt seem like he was enjoying it sometimes. Idk just something about him in those days felt like he was on his last limb. 
I wanna see him ref though :mark::mark:


----------



## Shenroe

RatedR10 said:


> Having had Ambrose be just a few feet away from me back in September during a show, if Ambrose is 6'3", I'm 6'2", which isn't the case.
> 
> He's a good 6'.5" - 6'1", which is a bit taller than Cena. He's fine height wise.
> 
> Reigns is the 6'3" one, though.


Aw ok i thought he was a bit taller than that, that's fine but could have been better.


----------



## RatedR10

Deptford said:


> Dude on TV it toally doesn't come off like that. Damn. Idk why but Dean looks the shortest alllll the time.
> It's that damn slouch :lol
> 
> 
> That would be incredible. A full on glimpse of his entire career in that moment would be so beautiful.
> 
> I could see Younger as a rref.
> glad he didnt keep tearing his body up if he wasnt enjoying it, and it didnt seem like he was enjoying it sometimes. Idk just something about him in those days felt like he was on his last limb.
> I wanna see him ref though :mark::mark:


I know it doesn't come across like that on TV, but he's not that big either, haha. There's a picture from comic con last year with The Shield where Reigns and Rollins have a good amount of size over Ambrose, even without him slouching as much.










Still, if Bryan, Jericho and Punk could win the World title being below 6', Ambrose at around Cena's height will be just fine. The dude has too much charisma to be held down anyways.


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh geez. :banderas
> Wouldn't that be somethin :lmao





Deptford said:


> That would be incredible. A full on glimpse of his entire career in that moment would be so beautiful.
> 
> I could see Younger as a rref.
> glad he didnt keep tearing his body up if he wasnt enjoying it, and it didnt seem like he was enjoying it sometimes. Idk just something about him in those days felt like he was on his last limb.
> I wanna see him ref though :mark::mark:


TIL

Younger made his WWE debut last year when Ryback bullied him in a segment, putting him through pushing him over a table. I remember that and I didn't realize at the time that was Younger.


----------



## krai999

Telos said:


> TIL
> 
> Younger made his WWE debut last year when Ryback bullied him in a segment, putting him through pushing him over a table. I remember that and I didn't realize at the time that was Younger.


shit i wouldn't have known if you didn't post. Shit they reduced him to being a pussy huh. THen again they made a former UFC heavyweight champion job to cena


----------



## DGenerationMC

*DRAKE 
DRAKE 
DRAKE 
DRAKE
DRAKE*


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> TIL
> 
> Younger made his WWE debut last year when Ryback bullied him in a segment, putting him through pushing him over a table. I remember that and I didn't realize at the time that was Younger.


Damn, he slimmed down.


----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> All three members will likely get solo merch at some point when they will change attires. Just seems temporary for now.


Rollins gimp suit and Dean Ambrose special fork.


----------



## Jimshine

AMBROSE

:mark:

NO WORDS. ONLY MARKING.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RDEvans

I'd mark out if Ambrose started using Hook and Ladder again


----------



## Fluffyjr101

I swear Ambrose, Rollins and reigns are one of the only reasons making me watch wwe every week


----------



## Rap God




----------



## JTB33b

*Dean Ambrose's New theme*

I don't know if this was posted yet but here is Ambrose's new theme. I might be in the minority but I absolutely love it. It suits him.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92u476flpUc


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


>


Actually we do.....

He is thinking about us doing this:










and this:










Team rebel without a cause!

_Once you been up there you know you've been someplace._


----------



## SummerSet

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*

Needs more bass


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Yep, I'm in weird-ville again; how the fek are ya all doin tonight?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Jarsy1 said:


>


...
Great that's all I need. This motherfucker on a god damn bike.
Just going off of this pic it really works. Was it made by WWE or is it just a fan edit?
kada kada kada
:sodone


Damn Cindel's thirst is in overdrive.


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> ...
> Great that's all I need. This motherfucker on a god damn bike.
> Just going off of this pic it really works. Was it made by WWE or is it just a fan edit?
> kada kada kada
> :sodone
> 
> 
> Damn Cindel's thirst is in overdrive.


Backstage peek around survivor series.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> Backstage peek around survivor series.


Ah thanks. More like this pls WWE :mark:


----------



## Tambrose

SóniaPortugal said:


>


Tits. Lots and lots of tits.


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> Ah thanks. More like this pls WWE :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

What's great is that he actually looks troubled or sad in that other pic. Despite that, his expression really does make me think and wonder about what kind of sick things he has going on behind those sad eyes. This kind of thing isn't taught. He amazes me so much.
:banderas


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean was awesome tonight...Love what his wearing to the ring...his butt looks great in them jeans


----------



## Tambrose

To me he looks kind of amused... like the eyes look troubled, but then the lips look like he's trying to suppress a smile at whatever he's staring at.


----------



## cindel25

Yes, Cal. 










my body is ready!


----------



## JacqSparrow

That is such a stunning photo.

Incredible promo work tonight by Dean :clap



cindel25 said:


> Yes, Cal.


:faint: Dean doing this to me a lot lately.


----------



## Shenroe

Tambrose said:


> To me he looks kind of amused... like the eyes look troubled, but then the lips look like he's trying to suppress a smile at whatever he's staring at.


Probably some titties.. 
Thank god he stopped wetting his hair so much, gave the illusion he has a good handfull of hair now.


----------



## Divine Arion

Smackdown time!

Just got to eat up that rebel without a cause persona Dean portrays. The cat and mouse game he and Seth are playing is essentially the highlight for me every show. If Seth keeps pushing Dean to the limits, it's only going to be a matter of time until we see more lunacy shining through. I love ya, Seth, but I so badly want Dean to fork your ass lmao. 

The matchup with Kane wasn't too bad. It was kept at a slower pace but not too drawn out either. Would've preferred to see Dean win but I suppose you could chalk the loss up to further building the Dean vs Seth feud. I guess since Bryan is out, they're trying to keep Kane relevant in some aspects. I just hope they don't insert him into this anymore then necessary. 

I'll be attending Smackdown next week so I'm hoping it's a decent go home show. I know they're rather iffy at times but just getting the opportunity to see Ambrose and company is worth it. I haven't been to a WWE show in years so I'm really excited. I'll do my best to represent the thirst for you lovelies. :ambrose



Jarsy1 said:


> :mark:


:banderas



SóniaPortugal said:


> I love this photo





SóniaPortugal said:


>


:wall You and me both, Sonia! You're killing me here, Dean!


----------



## cindel25

MEMORIES!!!


----------



## AntMan

May this thread live until Ambrose's retirement!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Why did I only find this now and why do I find it so adorbs


----------



## The True Believer




----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> Why did I only find this now and why do I find it so adorbs


It is adorbs, but I think it looks like he's wondering if he took some bad acid or something :lol



The True Believer said:


>


Love this :cool2


----------



## Beatles123

One thing I really wish WWE would do is let Dean flesh out WHY he's so crazy. Tell us about his life on the streets. Maybe not the drugs, but his deadbeat dad and mom. Tell us how he started fighting to survive and how dangerous it made him. I think people would begin to root for him even more if they knew his story.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> It is adorbs, but I think it looks like he's wondering if he took some bad acid or something :lol


Understandable train of thought. He is talking to a stuffed dog.



Beatles123 said:


> One thing I really wish WWE would do is let Dean flesh out WHY he's so crazy. Tell us about his life on the streets. Maybe not the drugs, but his deadbeat dad and mom. Tell us how he started fighting to survive and how dangerous it made him. I think people would begin to root for him even more if they knew his story.


I think we should be able to get that at some point. But let him be plain crazy for now, just to keep people guessing.


----------



## Ace Amoeba

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKzEbMelRZQ


----------



## Beatles123

Maybe. I just hate how he has this wonderfully backstoy-laden character and so little of it is being explained.


----------



## Deptford

The True Believer said:


>


One of my fav. videos of all time of him haha. So many cute moments..


Beatles123 said:


> One thing I really wish WWE would do is let Dean flesh out WHY he's so crazy. Tell us about his life on the streets. Maybe not the drugs, but his deadbeat dad and mom. Tell us how he started fighting to survive and how dangerous it made him. I think people would begin to root for him even more if they knew his story.


He legit has built one of the best backstories for a character maybe ever. 

I compare his character a lot to mankind's. They need to do a sit down interview or something like that with him one day like Mankind had. Would really do wonders. 
There's just so much they can milk from this guy's head.


----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*



JTB33b said:


> I don't know if this was posted yet but here is Ambrose's new theme. I might be in the minority but I absolutely love it. It suits him.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92u476flpUc


Fucking fail of a thread.

Edit: here's the real theme since you're all obviously too ignorant to realize that the one posted in the OP is not legit (it has a fucking sample from The Dark Knight at the start FFS).


----------



## Mra22

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*

It's decent, I just don't care for the very beginning of it though


----------



## Divine Arion

Since Drake Younger was mentioned previously, have some of Moxley and Callihan trolling his interview. 








JacqSparrow said:


> Why did I only find this now and why do I find it so adorbs


:banderas

That is cute! I've never seen that before myself. Wonder what the backstory is on it. 



Tambrose said:


> It is adorbs, but I think it looks like he's wondering if he took some bad acid or something :lol


:lel I could see him reacting that way. Like he's almost contemplating poking it with the pen to see if it's real or not. 



The True Believer said:


>


Haha this is great!



Beatles123 said:


> One thing I really wish WWE would do is let Dean flesh out WHY he's so crazy. Tell us about his life on the streets. Maybe not the drugs, but his deadbeat dad and mom. Tell us how he started fighting to survive and how dangerous it made him. I think people would begin to root for him even more if they knew his story.


I do as well and believe they will eventually get to it. WWE seems to be focused on just getting the audience more familiar with his unpredictable nature first.


----------



## Ace Amoeba

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*

I don't think the joker part of it is part of the actual theme. We shall see though.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*

Ambrose is a bawss, he doesn't need a good theme. He gets over on his stupid punches.


----------



## Tambrose

Divine Arion said:


> Since Drake Younger was mentioned previously, have some of Moxley and Callihan trolling his interview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lel I could see him reacting that way. Like he's* almost contemplating poking it with the pen to see if it's real or not.*


Oh I need to watch that later :cheer



I did not even see the pen- you're so right, could totally see him poking it. Also, the dog is touching him, and he doesn't like being touched apparently... and look at that goofy puppet touching that arm... that perfectly toned forearm... attached to that perfectly formed upper arm.... :faint: :faint: :faint:

Ok, I gotta go before I start to wish I had some Cindel-gifs on hand...


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*

The only member of the Shield that got a good theme was Roman Reigns.


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> Why did I only find this now and why do I find it so adorbs





Divine Arion said:


> :banderas
> 
> That is cute! I've never seen that before myself. Wonder what the backstory is on it.












Licensing Expo 2014, Mandalay Bay Convention Center, Las Vegas, NV

Dog puppet is a character called Scooter from BrokenHeart Pets Rescue (Tails of Whimsy).

I'm assuming Ambrose and Reigns were there this week representing WWE, at a signing that wasn't publicized according to Twitter. Going to guess this took place either on Wednesday, June 18th or Thursday, June 19th, considering these two were at the SmackDown taping in Columbus, OH on Tuesday, June 17th. 

Edit - Ambrose lives in Las Vegas, so that's probably why he was there. And Reigns had to tag along, of course.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> The only member of the Shield that got a good theme was Roman Reigns.


Of course he did, he is the future poster boy of the WWE. But to be fair Dean's theme is way better than the one Rollins got.


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> The only member of the Shield that got a good theme was Roman Reigns.


It's pretty much exactly the same as the Shield theme, but remixed with different sounding instruments and doesn't have the Shield intro.

I think Roman, Seth, & Dean all deserve better unique, attention-grabbing, iconic theme songs at least at the level of a Triple H, Orton, Batista, Cena, CM Punk, Stone Cold, or The Rock theme song.


----------



## Mark_Show-Off96

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*

Pretty Terrible.


----------



## Divine Arion

Telos said:


> Licensing Expo 2014, Mandalay Bay Convention Center, Las Vegas, NV
> 
> Dog puppet is a character called Scooter from BrokenHeart Pets Rescue.
> 
> I'm assuming Ambrose and Reigns were there this week representing WWE, at a signing that wasn't publicized according to Twitter. Going to guess this took place either on Wednesday, June 18th or Thursday, June 19th, considering these two were at the SmackDown taping in Columbus, OH on Tuesday, June 17th.


Oh thank you for the information! Kudos to your awesome detective skills! Their artwork is cute! I have such a soft spot for animals lol. I hope an interview or some kind of press release is posted about meeting with Dean and Roman eventually.


----------



## ScareCrow91

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*

It's extremely generic.


----------



## Deptford

damn telos :lol 

Switchblade conspiracy!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## midnightmischief

Fluffyjr101 said:


> I swear Ambrose, Rollins and reigns are one of the only reasons making me watch wwe every week


I hear that...


----------



## JacqSparrow

Divine Arion said:


> Since Drake Younger was mentioned previously, have some of Moxley and Callihan trolling his interview.


I love this vid.




Telos said:


> Licensing Expo 2014, Mandalay Bay Convention Center, Las Vegas, NV
> 
> Dog puppet is a character called Scooter from BrokenHeart Pets Rescue (Tails of Whimsy).
> 
> I'm assuming Ambrose and Reigns were there this week representing WWE, at a signing that wasn't publicized according to Twitter. Going to guess this took place either on Wednesday, June 18th or Thursday, June 19th, considering these two were at the SmackDown taping in Columbus, OH on Tuesday, June 17th.
> 
> Edit - Ambrose lives in Las Vegas, so that's probably why he was there. And Reigns had to tag along, of course.


A Sherlock smiley needs to be created just for you.

Ah, that Ambreigns love :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> damn telos :lol
> 
> Switchblade conspiracy!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:












Also where??? :mark: Moxley/Callahan were magic together

Edit- oh right, that interview posted earlier, my bad

My favorite promo with them:


----------



## midnightmischief

Telos said:


> Also where??? :mark: Moxley/Callahan were magic together
> 
> My favorite promo with them:


something about that pic, he reminds me of some actor - can't put my finger on it though... hmmmm damn this is going to bug me lol


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> Also where??? :mark: Moxley/Callahan were magic together
> 
> Edit- oh right, that interview posted earlier, my bad
> 
> My favorite promo with them:


yeah, I love that one :lmao 
Dean is pure gold in that tag team. I wonder how Sami put up with it sometimes :lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god I bust up every time I view that promo and I've probably seen it a million times. 
"This is NOT A GAME JON!" :lmao I need to watch more from those two. From what little I saw it seemed like a complicated bromance. They just contrast, yet compliment, themselves so well.



cindel25 said:


> Yes, Cal.


UghGOD kada


----------



## Deptford

their relationship definitely fell under "it's complicated" 

love/hate at it's finest :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler:  Dean never looked better


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

Ace Amoeba said:


> I don't think the joker part of it is part of the actual theme. We shall see though.


None of it Is part of the actual theme, because this isn't his theme.

Do you all have a hearing disability or something?


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

Ambrose is the greatest member of the now defunct, Shield. He's an all-time great!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Also where??? :mark: Moxley/Callahan were magic together
> 
> Edit- oh right, that interview posted earlier, my bad
> 
> My favorite promo with them:


Jon is just gloriously annoying here :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Iceman.

Ambrose stole Jimmy Wang Yang's attire!


----------



## LigerJ81

Telos said:


> Also where??? :mark: Moxley/Callahan were magic together
> 
> Edit- oh right, that interview posted earlier, my bad
> 
> My favorite promo with them:


Ok I'm gonna check more of these videos out tomorrow, that had me cracking up


----------



## JTB33b

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92u476flpUc

I hope this is the theme they use. with the lyrics and all.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

JTB33b said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92u476flpUc
> 
> I hope this is the theme they use. with the lyrics and all.


Nope, they are using generic crap instead. The WWE youtube channel just posted the official theme/entrance video:


----------



## Kalashnikov

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler:  Dean never looked better


Damn, Ambrose still top3 at selling.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Vince McMahon presumably hasn't seen that match :lmao :lmao















































































8*D DA GOAT


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Dean Ambrose's New theme*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> The only member of the Shield that got a good theme was Roman Reigns.


I thought that at the beginning 
But now I have heard the themes, I think Dean had the best 
Roman theme without the words at the beginning is not fun, and besides they changed the theme is now more "slowly" is more boring

Why is the new theme does not have lyrics?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Beatles123 said:


> One thing I really wish WWE would do is let Dean flesh out WHY he's so crazy. Tell us about his life on the streets. Maybe not the drugs, but his deadbeat dad and mom. Tell us how he started fighting to survive and how dangerous it made him. I think people would begin to root for him even more if they knew his story.


I think we will have that


----------



## Tambrose

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler:  Dean never looked better


Oh Soup... :leo 





no. 

:westbrook4 
:ralph


----------



## Telos

Just remembered a slight botch from earlier this week

"You don't need to worry about Money In The Bank in 10 days, Seth. You just need to worry about surviving the next 10 minutes!" - Dean Ambrose on Main Event, 12 days away from the MITB PPV

Poor Ambrose was too excited and lost count of the days :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Telos said:


> Just remembered a slight botch from earlier this week
> 
> "You don't need to worry about Money In The Bank in 10 days, Seth. You just need to worry about surviving the next 10 minutes!" - Dean Ambrose on Main Event, 12 days away from the MITB PPV
> 
> Poor Ambrose was too excited and lost count of the days :lol


Telos, why do you have to ruin the promo? :lol

I did notice the timing wasn't right, but those two sentences are probably my most favorite that Ambrose has said until now :faint:

The need for that feud is strong in me :done


----------



## Stad

I've come around. Dean's theme song is sick, fits him perfect IMO.


----------



## Telos

midnightmischief said:


> something about that pic, he reminds me of some actor - can't put my finger on it though... hmmmm damn this is going to bug me lol


Sucks when that happens. :aries2 You get a face but no name to it. Probably be one of those things you'll figure out by accident months from now while watching TV or reading a magazine or something.



Nicole Queen said:


> Telos, why do you have to ruin the promo? :lol
> 
> I did notice the timing wasn't right, but those two sentences are probably my most favorite that Ambrose has said until now :faint:
> 
> The need for that feud is strong in me :done


The way he anunciates his words helps a lot. "You don't need to *worry* about Money In The Bank..." He can be forgiven for his error because of how great it sounded.  But yeah, the miscount stood out to me immediately when I heard it. I'm like wah...only 10 days away? That doesn't sound right...

Even that Switchblade Conspiracy promo I posted, the way he says "in very convincing fashion" gets a laugh out of me every time. Sounds so deranged.


----------



## Tambrose

Telos said:


> Just remembered a slight botch from earlier this week
> 
> "You don't need to worry about Money In The Bank in 10 days, Seth. You just need to worry about surviving the next 10 minutes!" - Dean Ambrose on Main Event, 12 days away from the MITB PPV
> 
> Poor Ambrose was too excited and lost count of the days :lol


Maybe he's on Australian time? :lol

MainEvent doesn't air over here until Thursday afternoon, after NXT, so he was _kinda_ right... as it makes it 10 days from Thursday :lol


----------



## Telos

Tambrose said:


> Maybe he's on Australian time? :lol
> 
> MainEvent doesn't air over here until Thursday afternoon, after NXT, so he was _kinda_ right... as it makes it 10 days from Thursday :lol


He's very considerate of the Aussies then! What a guy. :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Wassup today Ambroseites! I hope you're all well today. You creepy beautiful people. I think smiley faces are cheesy, so Ima give ya'll a cool face instead.  Just like me, I'm chill baby! :cool2


----------



## the modern myth

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Frankly, I'm way more concerned he's wrestling dressed up like Luke Harper, in a wife beater and jeans. No fucking way he's gonna be world champion looking like that.


Because the most dominant WWE champion of the past ten years doesn't wear street clothes to the ring, either, right?


----------



## Nicole Queen

the modern myth said:


> Because the most dominant WWE champion of the past ten years doesn't wear street clothes to the ring, either, right?












Yep, this guy never had a chance to hold a belt


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Nicole Queen said:


> Yep, this guy never had a chance to hold a belt


"Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold!":- That's the man right there. 

Hows you doin' today then Nikki? Good me hopez


----------



## Vics1971

Hmm, *ponders* Dean in denim shorts. I could live with that.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> "Stone Cold! Stone Cold! Stone Cold!":- That's the man right there.
> 
> Hows you doin' today then Nikki? Good me hopez


Doing well, thanks 

Continuing my Ambrosia spamming :cheer


























THE MASTER OF EXPRESSIONS 






























:bow


----------



## SpeedStick




----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> Vince McMahon presumably hasn't seen that match :lmao :lmao


:lmao 



Telos said:


> Just remembered a slight botch from earlier this week
> 
> "You don't need to worry about Money In The Bank in 10 days, Seth. You just need to worry about surviving the next 10 minutes!" - Dean Ambrose on Main Event, 12 days away from the MITB PPV
> 
> Poor Ambrose was too excited and lost count of the days :lol


It's poetic license, Telos!  

Ambreigns! Sherlock was right--this took place on the 19th.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Nicole Queen said:


> Doing well, thanks
> 
> Continuing my Ambrosia spamming :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE MASTER OF EXPRESSIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bow


Haha cool, slightly creepy; but cool .


----------



## Tambrose

Should've known when the princess started to get demanding 










and just going to leave this here...


----------



## Vics1971

Tambrose said:


> Should've known when the princess started to get demanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just going to leave this here...


:lmao:lmao:lmao Oh, they are brilliant.:lol


----------



## Zarra

Nicole Queen said:


> Yep, this guy never had a chance to hold a belt


lol
exactly

Omg I'm so exaidet for RAW, I'm just craving to see what Dean will do.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Zarra said:


> lol
> exactly
> 
> Omg I'm so exaidet for RAW, I'm just craving to see what Dean will do.


When I hear that intro to his theme I think about CZW and him coming to the ring with chainsaw to choke Sith :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> When I hear that intro to his theme I think about CZW and him coming to the ring with chainsaw to choke Sith :banderas


.....This looks so awesome in my head right now.

And Seth will be doing this:


----------



## Nicole Queen

JacqSparrow said:


> .....This looks so awesome in my head right now.
> 
> And Seth will be doing this:


Sparrow don't contunie putting that idea in my head :lol

Now until this truly happens their feud would never be complete :dance


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

He's talented, but wrestling is too goofy and cheesy for his promo style. When he starts talking about how he's going to brutalize Seth it just makes me giggle.


----------



## ShadowMox

Telos said:


> Also where??? :mark: Moxley/Callahan were magic together
> 
> Edit- oh right, that interview posted earlier, my bad
> 
> My favorite promo with them:


That video. :lol Switchblade Conspiracy was such a great name.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> Sparrow don't contunie putting that idea in my head :lol
> 
> Now until this truly happens their feud would never be complete :dance


Nuh-uh--I don't do things halfway :evil:










Except he's on the giving end :lol

To temper that sight:


----------



## Nicole Queen

JacqSparrow said:


> Nuh-uh--I don't do things halfway :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except he's on the giving end :lol
> 
> To temper that sight:


You're cruel woman Sparrow 

But you know how to temper bad sights :watson


----------



## Zarra

EvaMaryse said:


> He's talented, but wrestling is too goofy and cheesy for his promo style. When he starts talking about how he's going to brutalize Seth it just makes me giggle.


You mean WWE is too goofy
Nah,he can change it


----------



## AntMan

EvaMaryse said:


> He's talented, but wrestling is too goofy and cheesy for his promo style. When he starts talking about how he's going to brutalize Seth it just makes me giggle.


Yeah everybody should just go back to doing characters like it's 1993 WWF. Intensity and psychic behavior never get over in wrestling. Just ask Mick Foley, Terry Funk, or Jake Roberts. I mean it's just goofy wrestling......


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Yeah because thats exactly what I said...

It can get over, but it doesn't make it any less funny considering the backdrop when he's talking about brutally beating Seth to death. Its just laughable in wrestling in general, those backyard feds where they go over the top in every match are just embarrassing.


----------



## Divine Arion

Telos said:


> Also where??? :mark: Moxley/Callahan were magic together
> 
> Edit- oh right, that interview posted earlier, my bad
> 
> My favorite promo with them:


:banderas That gif from "I'm just a sick guy" promo. That's got to be my absolute favorite Moxley segment. 

The Absolution 4 promo cracks me up every time I see it. I love how Sami at first no sells the towel whomping and then gets pissed off. Then Mox trying to play it off like he's innocent. Loved these two as a team. 




Tambrose said:


> Should've known when the princess started to get demanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just going to leave this here...


:lmao I knew it. Seth was always the demanding one.



Nicole Queen said:


> 8*D DA GOAT





Nicole Queen said:


> Doing well, thanks
> 
> Continuing my Ambrosia spamming :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE MASTER OF EXPRESSIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bow


----------



## Zarra

EvaMaryse said:


> Yeah because thats exactly what I said...
> 
> It can get over, but it doesn't make it any less funny considering the backdrop when he's talking about brutally beating Seth to death. Its just laughable in wrestling in general, those backyard feds where they go over the top in every match are just embarrassing.












aaaalrighty then ...


----------



## AntMan

EvaMaryse said:


> Yeah because thats exactly what I said...
> 
> It can get over, but it doesn't make it any less funny considering the backdrop when he's talking about brutally beating Seth to death. Its just laughable in wrestling in general, those backyard feds where they go over the top in every match are just embarrassing.


Yeah well quite frankly I'd rather listen to pomos like that than guys like Cena, or Miz, or Sheamus. The guys that try to be funny but aren't at all.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Slicked back hair Dean is ready for a top spot on the card. It's amazing how easily he can switch characters just by mannerisms alone. He hunches over a lot, looking like a "creepier" guy, but when he rolls his shoulder back and stands up straight, he legitimately looks like a potential top face. Conniver vs. bad ass. A lot of versatility in stature alone and he's shown incredible range in promos already, from ranting lunatic to focused aggression. Honestly, while Reigns will likely be handed the Cena mantle, Ambrose will be the bread and butter of the main event with his versatility.


----------



## Deptford

SpeedStick said:


>


This is wrong cuz Seth isn't catwoman :


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Rorschach, tbh?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Divine Arion said:


> I love this. The kiss he gives to mock the crowd :banderas


I remember when people were boo-ing the shit outta him against Riley in the dark and after he got the win he pushed through the ropes and cupped his ear wanting to hear the boos. I was in absolute heaven and then he dramatically bowed at the end. Just :banderas 



Nicole Queen said:


>


:banderas 



OMGeno said:


> :lol @ the people who complain Ambrose is just too small to go anywhere...he can oil up his arms too :cool2


Too mesmerised by the muscle clenching/twitching. 



The Steven Seagal said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/dean-ambrose-entrance-video-26410723
> 
> 
> Sounds pretty awesome, can get used to it.


*DIS IS MA JAM
*




SóniaPortugal said:


> I love this photo



:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Not as deadly as the Blackout :rollins
> 
> That can straight up murder someone in a shoot.
> 
> Dean's finisher is alright for smaller opponents. Against bigger men, he needs an alternative.


He needs to whip out a submission. Preferably one that he holds on longer than necessary even though he's a face and that's a heelish tactic. I want him to make it come across as unstable, and this is the reason he does it. 




BrownianMotion said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned already but it's worth mentioning again: this thread has more posts than the Reigns and Rollins thread COMBINED.


GOAT :ambrose3




OMGeno said:


> Started less than 2 days ago and already has 50 pages :lol


This gif gives me life :lol:cheer 












DGenerationMC said:


> *DRAKE
> DRAKE
> DRAKE
> DRAKE
> DRAKE*


Lets talk about how Drake Younger is gonna be the ref who raises Dean Ambrose's hand when he becomes the champ! PLS PLS PLS :mark: :markk: :mark: 




SóniaPortugal said:


>


I have no words.
*FUCK*



cindel25 said:


> Yes, Cal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my body is ready!


_
STAPPPPPPHHHHH_ DOING THIS TO MEEEEEE

:faint::faint::faint:




JacqSparrow said:


> Why did I only find this now and why do I find it so adorbs



Yeah this is the white boy geek that we all heart. 




Telos said:


> Also where??? :mark: Moxley/Callahan were magic together
> 
> Edit- oh right, that interview posted earlier, my bad
> 
> My favorite promo with them:


One of my absolute favourite promos. Just full on pissing around! :lmao



Nicole Queen said:


> 8*D DA GOAT


He is in his fucking element and you can tell SO badly. His elevation as a singles star is starting off fucking awesomely 




Telos said:


> Just remembered a slight botch from earlier this week
> 
> "You don't need to worry about Money In The Bank in 10 days, Seth. You just need to worry about surviving the next 10 minutes!" - Dean Ambrose on Main Event, 12 days away from the MITB PPV
> 
> Poor Ambrose was too excited and lost count of the days :lol


Telos. Bro. Why would you do this? Why would you purposely throw yourself to the wolves?! :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

"Seth, Seth… Stop it. Don't talk. Just listen. And be on your toes, because overtime you step in that ring. Everytime you hear the bell, overtime you step out from behind that curtain… *I want you wondering is tonight the night Dean Ambrose gets even? Could be any night… But it going to happen*" 

The above promo Ambrose delivered on Smackdown last night absolute summed up for me his transition from Mox to Dean. Especially the bit in bold. I posted something about this on The Shield thread before it closed and I just want to stick it in here - 



> Dean Ambrose is a refined Moxley. Moxley was young, Dean is an adult. It's the picking and choosing of the strike now that makes it all the more insane really. The calculating, the manipulating of the situation so that when the gloves are off he's still got the upperhand. You don't know when he's gonna strike. Moxley would no doubt have always flew off the handle, now Dean picks his fights and wipes you out when the time is right, when you least expect it. For me, that's better.


Wonderful, wonderful promo :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

:clap Dean Ambrose, Master of the DDT :clap























Also known as "DDT of the Gods"










Up there on the level of Jake Roberts' DDTs 8*D


----------



## NeyNey

Dat MITB DDT was so fucking stunning :banderas


----------



## Zarra

Nicole Queen said:


> Also known as "DDT of the Gods"



DAT DDT :ass


----------



## carrotydragon

Dean is unique, makes him fab


----------



## Deptford

His regular DDT is quality, I'm happy he might start doing a tornado one as well. Watching the BNB match he had I was all like "Finally, someone on the roster can do a correct tornado DDT" :lol 

@TMR - I always liked that post that you made!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> :clap Dean Ambrose, Master of the DDT :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also known as "DDT of the Gods"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up there on the level of Jake Roberts' DDTs 8*D


Him moving his DDT to the top rope though :mark: :cheer

Its his leg that does it for me when he's on the flat. Like the swing of it and the force and just... every-damn-thing :EDWIN5:wall

Also, thank you, Deppie love


----------



## Jimshine

"NOBODIES EVER SEEN THE DOUBLE-TRIPLE POWERBOMB"

"I thought we was calling it the Triple-Double Powerbomb"

Ambrose LAD


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Sandwich please. :agree:

*prepares for red reps*


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*










Can't get enough of this badass pic of a very badass man.


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Reminds me of Jimmy Wang Yang.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Reminds me of Jimmy Wang Yang.


The outfit?


----------



## HHHGame78

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Could be place holder gear like Seth had before his new stuff.


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



glenwo2 said:


> The outfit?


Of course.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

It's not a good fit. It's another in a line of things that's going to hold him back. You'll never see a world champion in a wife beater and jeans. He needs to switch to regular attire like trunks and boots, he's done it before so it's not like it can't work with his gimmick.


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Tardbasher12 said:


> Of course.


I would say both lol


----------



## Zarra

tylermoxreigns said:


>


----------



## CALΔMITY

> Dean Ambrose is a refined Moxley. Moxley was young, Dean is an adult. It's the picking and choosing of the strike now that makes it all the more insane really. The calculating, the manipulating of the situation so that when the gloves are off he's still got the upperhand. You don't know when he's gonna strike. Moxley would no doubt have always flew off the handle, now Dean picks his fights and wipes you out when the time is right, when you least expect it. For me, that's better.


Hey TMR who did you quote this from? This is so spot on and well said. Heh baby mox has grown up.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I like it, he manages to look badass (among other things, that only affect part of the WWE fanbase) in this outfit 
Other people use and have used, but they managed look badass like Ambrose when use them?


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



HHHGame78 said:


> Could be place holder gear like Seth had before his new stuff.


Seems like Ambrose will be wrestling in jeans and the tank top for the foreseeable future.



> From SmackDown spoiler reports, it seems that Dean Ambrose is going to continue wearing the jeans and tank top for his new ring attire for his new singles run.


www.wrestlezone.com/news/484881-how-long-will-stardust-be-around-dean-ambrose-ring-attire


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


>


:yum:
People can say that:

Dean seems to left of "grease"

He looks like Luke Harper or Jimmy Wang Yang

But none of them appeared so GOOD with them dressed 

I also saw that "He looks like James Dean", but I think this is not an insult


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> Hey TMR who did you quote this from? This is so spot on and well said. Heh baby mox has grown up.


It's what I wrote in the last Shield thread Cally. Someone posted about how they didn't want Dean to calm himself down before he cut that 're-arrange your face' promo on Rollins because they wanted to see Mox and I just said how actually that was a good thing for him to do - it shows the progression and evolution, essentially the 'growing up' of his character. 

That beauty of words is my creation. Lol, I went on a tangent again.. As always.


----------



## Joshi Judas

He's grown up and all but I still wouldn't call him much of a thinker or manipulator. He's not a person with a plan- that's Rollins. This is why Ambrose has been likened to the Joker so many times by fans. He clearly cannot plot things in advance and continues to be impulsive. Michael Cole pointed it out on Smackdown how Rollins cost him his third match in a row :lol

Poor Mox :lmao

When they finally face each other one on one, I'm not expecting a whole lot of wrestling holds to start off the match :lol


----------



## Shenroe

He was fairly calm when they faced off in hamilton so we will see lol. Speaking of that does anybody knows if they are schedule for a live event tonight? it seems only John Cena and essentially the smackdown tour had live events this week.


----------



## Deptford

He has a more grown up style too and the jeans he wears dont have holes now and all that stuff


----------



## TheFranticJane

When Seth and Dean face off, I really want it to be an old-fashioned kind of brawl. One that spills out _everywhere_. Like those old Mankind/Undertaker matches when they'd be brawling backstage and Foley would start throwing a fucking coffee pot at him and shit. Rollins can hang anywhere, anytime, but I think a huge, wild brawl would help further establish Ambrose's wildman character.

Question, though, who else would love to see him feud with Luke Harper? I love Bray Wyatt, but I think Harper can be a great talent on his own. And I always thought that him feuding with Dean would kind of be like Foley fighting Bruiser Brody. You've got these two monsters tearing shit up. It also helps that Harper's a surprisingly great talker, and has this instant presence to him.
I reckon the two could do great things.


----------



## Shenroe

TheFranticJane said:


> When Seth and Dean face off, I really want it to be an old-fashioned kind of brawl. One that spills out _everywhere_. Like those old Mankind/Undertaker matches when they'd be brawling backstage and Foley would start throwing a fucking coffee pot at him and shit. Rollins can hang anywhere, anytime, but I think a huge, wild brawl would help further establish Ambrose's wildman character.
> 
> Question, though, who else would love to see him feud with Luke Harper? I love Bray Wyatt, but I think Harper can be a great talent on his own. And I always thought that him feuding with Dean would kind of be like Foley fighting Bruiser Brody. You've got these two monsters tearing shit up. It also helps that Harper's a surprisingly great talker, and has this instant presence to him.
> I reckon the two could do great things.


Yeah they have great chemistry, even though Harper tends to no sell a little they work great together. And now that they have the same outfit their first stare down would get a few laughs out of the crowd i think.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



4hisdamnself said:


> Jeans must be a pain in the ass for wrestling.


Nah if :harper and truth can do it so can Dean


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



glenwo2 said:


> Can't get enough of this badass pic of a very badass man.


:lol

The Titty Master gonna overtake Cena in the screaming fangirls stakes


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

I think it's time for some EXPLICIT AMBROSE VIOLENCE


----------



## The Philosopher

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not a good fit. It's another in a line of things that's going to hold him back. You'll never see a world champion in a wife beater and jeans. He needs to switch to regular attire like trunks and boots, he's done it before so it's not like it can't work with his gimmick.


Are you fucking kidding me? The current face of the company wears garish neon shirts, trainers and jorts!!!!

There's not a single post of yours that doesn't annoy the shit out of me.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



The Philosopher said:


> Are you fucking kidding me? The current face of the company wears garish neon shirts, trainers and jorts!!!!


It's not even remotely the same. Ambrose looks like a bum, like Harper. Cena doesn't.


----------



## RKO 4life

He is wearing punched holes in his belts he's wearing. He just can't get away with doing that.

1998 called and they want those belts back.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not even remotely the same. *Ambrose looks like a bum, like Harper.* Cena doesn't.


LOL What? No
Ambrose is a hot bum
Harper is just a bum

The "hot" makes all the difference


----------



## The Philosopher

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not even remotely the same. Ambrose looks like a bum, like Harper. Cena doesn't.


...

I hate you


----------



## Divine Arion

tylermoxreigns said:


>














Nicole Queen said:


> :clap Dean Ambrose, Master of the DDT :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also known as "DDT of the Gods"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up there on the level of Jake Roberts' DDTs 8*D


kada Those are amazing! 

Quite interested in seeing what additional moves Ambrose will add to his arsenal. 

I will say the one move I want to see is this even if it's only used very sparingly lol. 








TheFranticJane said:


> When Seth and Dean face off, I really want it to be an old-fashioned kind of brawl. One that spills out _everywhere_. Like those old Mankind/Undertaker matches when they'd be brawling backstage and Foley would start throwing a fucking coffee pot at him and shit. Rollins can hang anywhere, anytime, but I think a huge, wild brawl would help further establish Ambrose's wildman character.
> 
> Question, though, who else would love to see him feud with Luke Harper? I love Bray Wyatt, but I think Harper can be a great talent on his own. And I always thought that him feuding with Dean would kind of be like Foley fighting Bruiser Brody. You've got these two monsters tearing shit up. It also helps that Harper's a surprisingly great talker, and has this instant presence to him.
> I reckon the two could do great things.


Agreed, wouldn't put it past WWE to add some sort of No DQ stipulation to their match. We're bound to get a ole gritty back and forth slobberknocker between the two regardless. 

Big fan of Bray myself and happy to see more people give some love for Harper. He is indeed very agile for a man his size and engaging with his presence. Amazing how can just do a hurricanrana like it's a walk in the park. When they do decide to go the singles route for him, I can see WWE utilizing his Brodie Lee trucker gimmick again. 

I'm not sure if you've seen it before but here's a match from the indies between Moxley and Lee if you're interested. 








Shenroe said:


> Yeah they have great chemistry, even though Harper tends to no sell a little they work great together. And now that they have the same outfit their first stare down would get a few laughs out of the crowd i think.


You make a good point lol. On one hand you have Dean who is cleaned up and Harper...well doesn't look like he took a shower or changed his clothes in years lol. I can't imagine Dean keeping the jeans and tank top look for very long though. It's a good look for him but he might want to eventually change it up with trunks every once in awhile.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

What some people (men) do not understand:

Ambrose is the man that parents will not like to have as a son in law, but the daughters will love having as a lover


----------



## midnightmischief

hey everyone, just wanted to pop in and say HI.
so over the negativity that the reigns thead has become lately. would make this thread my new home but somehow I don't think you guys would appreciate chat and gifs of roman all the time :lmao

anyways, found this pic and don't know why but it just cracked me up. had to share it with you guys. hope it hasn't been posted in here already.










also (credit to houndsofhotness on tumblr)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

midnightmischief said:


> also (credit to houndsofhotness on tumblr)


I have seen this on tumblr :lol


----------



## Shenroe

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



> LOL What? No
> Ambrose is a hot bum
> Harper is just a bum
> 
> The "hot" makes all the difference


Not to Vince McMahon it doesn't.


----------



## Tambrose

SóniaPortugal said:


> What some people (men) do not understand:
> 
> Ambrose is the man that parents will not like to have as a son in law, but the daughters will love having as a lover


Oh I don't know, he seems pretty chilled out.. :lol
My mum is like me in a way, wants to take in 'strays'/underdogs and feed them up, make them feel good/special. So whilst I don't think my dad would like him, my mum would like him I imagine. 

Of course, I'm basing this on the Ambrose character. The person behind it, Jon Good, none of us actually know... so I wouldn't know if my mum would be happy with him (although still imagine she'd like someone to dote on and take in as her own son :lol )


Midnight- I've seen what you've had to deal with on the Reigns thread, and I for one would be happy for you to move your Reigns gifs and posts here. My vote is for you!


----------



## Tambrose

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

Question- why has the thread name changed to 'Dean wrestling in casual clothes' since the thread got merged, and how can we change it back to Ambrose discussion thread?


----------



## Telos

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*

fpalm @ this thread merger


----------



## midnightmischief

thanks Tambrose :rep have a rep although I'm all repped out lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

tylermoxreigns said:


>


:lol

Cena about to lose his fangirls to dat Titty Master


----------



## RKO 4life

Guys can you please stop viewing the Ambrose thread until the Reigns thread gets more views? For some reason Reigns isn't in the lead in this matter.


----------



## krai999

RKO 4life said:


> Guys can you please stop viewing the Ambrose thread until the Reigns thread gets more views? For some reason Reigns isn't in the lead in this matter.


Why do you care about what other people are thinking. Just Be a Reigns Fan and Orton fan enjoy wrestling enjoy your favorites. Don't care what others think man


----------



## Tambrose

RKO 4life said:


> Guys can you please stop viewing the Ambrose thread until the Reigns thread gets more views? For some reason Reigns isn't in the lead in this matter.


Probably because the Reigns thread has a whole bunch of posters that don't want to have the same amount, or kind, of fun that we have in this thread. 

This Ambrose thread has a good mixture of silly fun and discussion so it keeps moving fast, Rollin thread is the same but not quite as much.


----------



## adprokid

His badass attire reminded me of this dude


----------



## Shamans

This is the first time in maybe 12 years that I've looked at a new wrestler and thought "Wow'. (last being brock). His feud with Rollins is WM paper view material. 

Like I said before, Ambrose is proof that the "PG" era is not what is ruining wrestling. It's the lack of talent.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Truth be told, the Ambrose-Rollins feud is the only thing that makes WWE worth watching right now.


----------



## Shamans

DGenerationMC said:


> Truth be told, the Ambrose-Rollins feud is the only thing that makes WWE worth watching right now.


I still have hope we'll see some good feuds out of Barret, Cesaro ect


----------



## DGenerationMC

Shamans said:


> I still have hope we'll see some good feuds out of Barret, Cesaro ect


My hope is dwindling by the hour. :lol


----------



## midnightmischief

really enjoyed the promo by dean on smackdown. he left seth in the dust... seths response about kicking his teeth in really just didn't do it for me. it just lacked the intensity that ambrose had.

that said, going back to my corner. see you all around. (still watching smackdown so may be back with little nuggets of thoughts)


----------



## Nicole Queen

Divine Arion said:


> Quite interested in seeing what additional moves Ambrose will add to his arsenal.


Except the piledrivers, I don't see reason why he can't use all of his old arsenal, but considering this is the WWE and we won't see more than ten additional moves tops :side: Fingers still crossed they let him do a submission as finisher :mark:



RKO 4life said:


> Guys can you please stop viewing the Ambrose thread until the Reigns thread gets more views? For some reason Reigns isn't in the lead in this matter.


:Jordan

Thank you for adding one more view to the GOAT thread :ambrose3



Tambrose said:


> Probably because the Reigns thread has a whole bunch of posters that don't want to have the same amount, or kind, of fun that we have in this thread.
> 
> This Ambrose thread has a good mixture of silly fun and discussion so it keeps moving fast, Rollin thread is the same but not quite as much.


:cheer Tambrose knows it :cheer

The Reigns thread is a bit intense with the ongoing hater/marks war, but here we all just thirst... over Dean's abilities of course 



DGenerationMC said:


> Truth be told, the Ambrose-Rollins feud is the only thing that makes WWE worth watching right now.


:clap :clap :clap


Guys look at this goof fpalm
















Knock out that lying bastard :lol

Have some Tron gifs :cheer


----------



## DOPA

Over 700 posts already HOLY FUCK. I need to watch SD.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Was quite impressed with Brodie Lee in that match! (Y)

Maybe Dean could also change up his attire with the black top just to avoid the Harper comparison. But I don't think it's an issue. He's all nice and clean. Bray won't even let Harper near a washing machine, apparently.




midnightmischief said:


> hey everyone, just wanted to pop in and say HI.
> so over the negativity that the reigns thead has become lately. would make this thread my new home but somehow I don't think you guys would appreciate chat and gifs of roman all the time :lmao
> 
> anyways, found this pic and don't know why but it just cracked me up. had to share it with you guys. hope it hasn't been posted in here already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also (credit to houndsofhotness on tumblr)


:lmao I love these!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zarra

RKO 4life said:


> Guys can you please stop viewing the Ambrose thread until the Reigns thread gets more views? For some reason Reigns isn't in the lead in this matter.


:duck this is the saddest post ever :Jordan


----------



## Zarra




----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn it zarra stole my avi idea! :side:
That's what I get for not scouting first... Oh well.



RKO 4life said:


> Guys can you please stop viewing the Ambrose thread until the Reigns thread gets more views? For some reason Reigns isn't in the lead in this matter.


This guy serious? :

Can't wait for Raw guys! :mark:

I won't be able to watch with you though. I'm back to my graveyard schedule next week starting Monday.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Zarra said:


>



How far we've come. Now he's drinking in "Let's go Ambrose" chants.




Calamity Glitch said:


> Damn it zarra stole my avi idea! :side:
> That's what I get for not scouting first... Oh well.
> 
> 
> This guy serious? :
> 
> Can't wait for Raw guys! :mark:
> 
> I won't be able to watch with you though. I'm back to my graveyard schedule next week starting Monday.


Aww, Caly boo! We'll miss you in there. You were only with us for such a short time...

That pic is totally adorning my phone now 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

Raw needs to come yesterday damnit. I'm pretty curious to how he's gonna manage to get in the 2nd MITB match. I hope something funny and badass at the same time, not like Reigns but something ingenious nonetheless.


----------



## cindel25

No, I can't beat you Community Dick but......you can spank me :yum:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Hey guy, hope you're all well today. I'd like your opinion on something if I may:-

Dean Ambrose + Steroids + Cocaine + TV14 + Raw + More Promo Time = ?

Thoughts?


----------



## Zarra

Calamity Glitch said:


> Damn it zarra stole my avi idea! :side:
> That's what I get for not scouting first... Oh well.


stole ? 



RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Hey guy, hope you're all well today. I'd like your opinion on something if I may:-
> 
> Dean Ambrose + Steroids + Cocaine + TV14 + Raw + More Promo Time = ?
> 
> Thoughts?


I think just Dean Ambrose + TV 14 + Raw + More Promo Time will do the magic







Omg his voice. :wall


----------



## JacqSparrow

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Hey guy, hope you're all well today. I'd like your opinion on something if I may:-
> 
> Dean Ambrose + Steroids + Cocaine + TV14 + Raw + More Promo Time = ?
> 
> Thoughts?


I'm good with Dean Ambrose+Crazy+Raw+SD+More Promo Time  That will equal GOLD

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

Zarra said:


> stole ?
> 
> 
> I think just Dean Ambrose + TV 14 + Raw + More Promo Time will do the magic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg his voice. :wall


:lol at the random girl pulling, what a mischievous bastard lol.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RKO 4life said:


> Guys can you please stop viewing the Ambrose thread until the Reigns thread gets more views? For some reason Reigns isn't in the lead in this matter.















DGenerationMC said:


> Truth be told, the Ambrose-Rollins feud is the only thing that makes WWE worth watching right now.


Basically this. 
Anything Shield related has been the only good thing within WWE since after WM29. 




Zarra said:


>


TYPICAL!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

RKO 4life said:


> Guys can you please stop viewing the Ambrose thread until the Reigns thread gets more views? For some reason Reigns isn't in the lead in this matter.


LOL 
Maybe Roman thread should have fun
And speaking of silly and fun stuff, is good for health not take everything so seriously

I do not like when they unite threads
Without wanting, I post negative opinions on Roman thread and I did not want that


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not to Vince McMahon it doesn't.


I love how you know what Vince thinks
If Ambrose gives WWE money, I assure you that Vince will love Ambrose
How about wait and see what will happen


----------



## Nicole Queen

Dean thirsting after himself 


























Damn that bastard, even beaten down he looks good


----------



## Eddie Ray

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Hey guy, hope you're all well today. I'd like your opinion on something if I may:-
> 
> Dean Ambrose + Steroids + Cocaine + TV14 + Raw + More Promo Time = ?
> 
> Thoughts?


Cocaine + Steroids = heart attack. why do you think most of the 80's and early 90's wrestlers are dead?!

got nothing against recreational drug use but its a bad combination. steroids enlarge your heart and cocaine makes it work faster and harder.

the mox character was born from coke use, btw. Ambrose is an ex drug addict.


----------



## Vics1971

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Hey guy, hope you're all well today. I'd like your opinion on something if I may:-
> 
> Dean Ambrose + Steroids + Cocaine + TV14 + Raw + More Promo Time = ?
> 
> Thoughts?


Everything except the steroids and cocaine would be preferable. I'd like for him not to die, and to live long enough to be able to accept his induction into the HOF, please.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Will WWE will talk about drugs with Ambrose?

Jonathan Good had problems with drugs? 
I do not know what is fact or fiction with him


----------



## Vics1971

SóniaPortugal said:


> Will WWE will talk about drugs with Ambrose?
> 
> Jonathan Good had problems with drugs?
> *I do not know what is fact or fiction with him*


And apparently this is how he likes it, and I can't blame him for that.


----------



## Eddie Ray

SóniaPortugal said:


> Will WWE will talk about drugs with Ambrose?
> 
> Jonathan Good had problems with drugs?
> I do not know what is fact or fiction with him


he talks extensively about his drug addiction in his 3 hour shoot interview. he lost most of the muscle he gained during that period and its why he didn't particularly have a good body for most of his time on the indies.

I imagine they know about it. They drug test regularly so if he was doing coke again it would show up right away but I imagine they are giving him the benefit of the doubt until he possibly slips up.

he said though that the drug doesn't agree with him and so I'm guessing he has no intention of using again.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Eddie Ray said:


> he talks extensively about his drug addiction in his 3 hour shoot interview. he lost most of the muscle he gained during that period and its why he didn't particularly have a good body for most of his time on the indies.
> 
> I imagine they know about it. They drug test regularly so if he was doing coke again it would show up right away but I imagine they are giving him the benefit of the doubt until he possibly slips up.
> 
> he said though that the drug doesn't agree with him and so I'm guessing he has no intention of using again.


Ok.

I'm not saying that Ambrose (character) will do drugs, but if WWE will say that Ambrose had a past with drugs?

Was an interesting story 
Character with a past with drugs, but recovered


----------



## CALΔMITY

Makes sense. I have all kinds of different pictures of him ranging from his buffed out early days to his more thinner-podgy days to his relatively in-between days. Despite his smoking, he looks like he's in pretty good health. I don't believe he would do anything to jeopardize his career now.


----------



## Zarra

The fact that he stopped smoking makes me think there is no way he will go back to drugs,he's not that stupid to jeopardize his future


----------



## Nicole Queen

Zarra said:


> The fact that he stopped smoking makes me think there is no way he will go back to drugs,he's not that stupid to jeopardize his future


He has stopped smoking? :shocked:

But yeah, I think I read somewhere that he has given up on the drugs so it doesn't fuck up his career.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Zarra said:


> The fact that he stopped smoking makes me think there is no way he will go back to drugs,he's not that stupid to jeopardize his future


Yeah, pretty sure he quit around FCW. I have a slight feeling that occasionally he dips but I'm not 100% certain about that.

Highly doubt he'll touch a drug again if he can help it. I don't think he'll put himself in situations where this is likely to rear its ugly head. Lest we forget that this is a wrestler at 20 who was a breath away from being signed. Now he's here he isn't gonna fuck up. No way.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was wondering the same thing. I mean I haven't seen any recent pics of him with a cig, but I never knew that he quit. Shows how much of a fanatic I am. :side: Time to go sulk in a corner.

Edit: omg yess that one match as Moxley. :banderas
He jobbed like a fucking champ! Made whats-his-face look good.


----------



## Zarra

Nicole Queen said:


> He has stopped smoking? :shocked:


Apparently yes,when he started in FCW. I've heard it from too many sources so i guess it's true


----------



## Divine Arion

How about Ambrose's first appearance in WWE? 

Dat ponytail. It's so poofy. :banderas








SóniaPortugal said:


> Ok.
> 
> I'm not saying that Ambrose (character) will do drugs, but if WWE will say that Ambrose had a past with drugs?


That's a good question. When you take into consideration the PG rating it's hard to tell if they would mention it or not. Perhaps state that he wasn't directly involved with drugs, but it was present in his upbringing. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, pretty sure he quit around FCW. I have a slight feeling that occasionally he dips but I'm not 100% certain about that.
> 
> Highly doubt he'll touch a drug again if he can help it. I don't think he'll put himself in situations where this is likely to rear its ugly head. Lest we forget that this is a wrestler at 20 who was a breath away from being signed. Now he's here he isn't gonna fuck up. No way.


If Dean has indeed gotten away from smoking, I'm really happy for him. It'll help the longevity of his health and career. We've seen what recreational drugs have done to careers (see Evan Bourne), so I don't think Dean is going to do anything to jeopardize that either. Not after all the blood, sweat and tears he's poured into his career.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm happy for him too. I always wondered how one can keep up in a career like wrestling if one smoked. :lol Good for him.

DAT poof tail :banderas


----------



## Eddie Ray

Evan Bourne only smoked pot and it was management that took it out on him, not the drugs themselves. IDK if the car crash was due to intoxication but if so he's a moron.

if there is one recreational drug, aside from alcohol, that should be permitted by the WWE, providing they are not intoxicated whilst working, is pot. Orton is rumored to frequently smoke it and has been photographed in headshops as well as with a pipe. Its no biggie and is a damn sight better than a reliance on painkillers.

Ambrose has gone on record saying he doesn't like smoking pot though. he's probably chill enough as it is.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm happy for him too. I always wondered how one can keep up in a career like wrestling if one smoked. :lol Good for him.
> 
> DAT poof tail :banderas


I know dozens of wrestlers than smoke. probably more that do than don't.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well I guess that speaks for itself. :lol I'd just imagine it would be much more tasking to have a wrestling career over time with damaged lungs. Then again I kicked cigs before it could become a habit so I just assume based off of the breathing problems I have witnessed on others.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Calamity Glitch said:


> Well I guess that speaks for itself. :lol I'd just imagine it would be much more tasking to have a wrestling career over time with damaged lungs. Then again I kicked cigs before it could become a habit so I just assume based off of the breathing problems I have witnessed on others.


as long as one maintains good cardio health you can avoid repercussions for years. I gave up smoking to wrestle as I have asthma and I was gasping for air after, like, 10 minutes, yet I know someone who is very physically fit who smokes heavily and has asthma and who has good cardio and is in amazing ring shape.

its reliant on a lot of factors but of course its better not to smoke (cigarettes, that is)

i've found pot has no effect on my cardio where as tobacco caused me to wake up wheezing every morning.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ah interesting.
I don't smoke pot, but I have nothing against its use. I mostly just don't like the smell.

Either way I'm glad Good kicked the habit. I mean it's his life and all, and it's not like I know him personally or anything, but I don't even like selling cigs to my customers at work. Total strangers who couldn't even give a rat's ass about me. I guess I'm too much of a softie. :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ok, four things:

-Axel sells that rebound lariat like a boss. The second time in the vid, when it somewhat lines up with the revving sound is just :banderas

-It's months upon months upon months away, but I am extremely looking forward to that aforementioned revving sound hitting after the 3.. 2.. 1.. HORNSOUND of the Royal Rumble Countdown. Hopefully with someone like Seth already in the ring at the time, giving us a nice "oh fuck" expression.

-Just a tiny detail, but in the titantron you see almost only heels. Orton, Trips, Rowan, Harper, Axel, Ryback, del Rio (I think?), Fandango.. and Sheamus? Coïncidence.. or?

-I think the shots they chose were quite interesting on another front, because it's certainly not the most spectacular it could've been. Seems like they wanted to highlight the way Ambrose just haphazardly throws his body into harms way. Hat's off to the WWE for giving us character depth by titantron :waffle


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh god I just imagined that future rumble moment. I will :banderas and :mark: so hard.

Also you make a good point about the shots chosen for his tron. I like the fact that it shows character depth rather than just random shots of a wrestler.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok, four things:
> 
> -Axel sells that rebound lariat like a boss. The second time in the vid, when it somewhat lines up with the revving sound is just :banderas
> 
> -It's months upon months upon months away, but I am extremely looking forward to that aforementioned revving sound hitting after the 3.. 2.. 1.. HORNSOUND of the Royal Rumble Countdown. Hopefully with someone like Seth already in the ring at the time, giving us a nice "oh fuck" expression.
> 
> -Just a tiny detail, but in the titantron you see almost only heels. Orton, Trips, Rowan, Harper, Axel, Ryback, del Rio (I think?), Fandango.. and Sheamus? Coïncidence.. or?
> 
> -I think the shots they chose were quite interesting on another front, because it's certainly not the most spectacular it could've been. Seems like they wanted to highlight the way Ambrose just haphazardly throws his body into harms way. Hat's off to the WWE for giving us character depth by titantron :waffle


I know a lot of people don't like it but thus far I have nothing against the theme and the Tron isn't bad. :shrug

And having a music that fits with Dean's crazy ass moves and expressions :lol is great, this is definitely the superior new Tron of all three (though Seth's meshes the music and clips quite well too)

"Who is going to be the next entrant Maggle?"
*chainsaw*
Seth pulling the best "Oh Crap" face kada


Oh how I love his theme is called "Nuts" :banderas

And yep, Axel sells like a boss  Gotta love old school wrestlers


----------



## Zarra

Nicole Queen said:


> Oh how I love his theme is called "Nuts" :banderas


his theme is called "Nuts" ?:ti brilliant


----------



## Nicole Queen

Zarra said:


> his theme is called "Nuts" ?:ti brilliant


Short, simple and to the point :


----------



## Eddie Ray

he has a popable theme. its what is known as 'the interruption factor'. Austin's was one of the best cause you knew when someone was giving a promo and his music interrupted it would cut in and cause an almighty pop.

He could go far with this theme.


----------



## Erik.

He has that "3 second intro" as I like to call it. The top stars have it, The Undertaker had the gong, Austin had the glass shattering, HHH had time to play the game etc. That instant when you hear that out of nowhere, you know shit is going down. It doesn't quite work if it's like a Ziggler theme and "i'm here to show the world" blares out of nowhere :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

He needs to grow the beard in more, I think it could really work for this look.

Reading, PA.











Still bros.


----------



## Bearodactyl

tylermoxreigns said:


> He needs to grow the beard in more, I think it could really work for this look.


Gonna have to veto that. It's not his look. Sowwy :grande


----------



## CALΔMITY

He looks great with or without facial hair, but a little bit more stubble would be a welcome sight. I wouldn't want to see a full on beard though. I've seen enough beard just from the Wyatt's and d-bry alone.


----------



## Deptford

Eddie Ray said:


> he talks extensively about his drug addiction in his 3 hour shoot interview. he lost most of the muscle he gained during that period and its why he didn't particularly have a good body for most of his time on the indies.
> 
> I imagine they know about it. They drug test regularly so if he was doing coke again it would show up right away but I imagine they are giving him the benefit of the doubt until he possibly slips up.
> 
> he said though that the drug doesn't agree with him and so I'm guessing he has no intention of using again.


I always figured he was a recovering addict. A lot of his promos are just stuff you can't tap into unless you've been involved in drug abuse and the struggle to get clean from it. 

RE: having a bad reaction- After a while, the drugs turn on you. It's inevitable. It doesn't agree with you anymore but you're brain and body is telling you that you need more. It's really quite a catch 22 with your brain and body being the victims of it. Tough shit. 
Surprised Ambrose's DOC was Cocaine though. Feel like I have a good judge of what people have done and I took him for opiates. 

Glad he's doing so good though. It's usually either the drugs or your job and it's usually the drugs that win. He's such a 1 percenter though so you know.

I fucking KNEW that kid had gone through some rehabs or NA meetings or some shit! I fucking knew it!!
I think he probably got so good at his twitching from having to kick a time or two to understate it :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler:  Reading, PA house show

















































> WWE Live Event Results From Reading (6/21): Rollins Vs. Ambrose, Reigns Vs. Orton
> 
> Seth Rollins on-screen promo, “I didn’t sell out, I bought in” etc etc.
> 
> Dean Ambrose on-screen promo, something about hunting down Rollins and “getting his fingernails dirty”.
> 
> Dean Ambrose defeated Seth Rollins by DQ. Rollins had a lot of heat and plenty of “you sold out” chants. Ambrose came out to a solid pop. Good back and forth match. These guys obviously have a good chemistry together. At the end of the match Ambrose feet were tied in the top rope and he hung upside down and Rollins continued to beat on him till he got dq’d. Rollins then went to use a chair until Ambrose countered and s ent Rollins running to the back.
> 
> Roman Reigns defeated Randy Orton. Very good match between these guys. Crowd was very into both guys. Reigns made his entrance 2 seats away from me which was cool. Good back and forth match. Ending saw reigns preparing for the spear until Rollins tried to interfere only to be stopped by Ambrose. Orton went for the punt kick but walked into a Spear and Reigns got the win.
> 
> After the match Ambrose came back out and Ambrose and Reigns celebrated. The crowd liked seeing The Shield together to end the show and popped big when the 2 of them put their fists together to symbolize The Shield.
> 
> Overall very good show.
> 
> Biggest Pops
> 1. Roman Reigns
> 2. Sheamus
> 3. Dean Ambrose
> 
> Most Heat
> 1. Seth Rollins
> 2. Randy Orton
> 3. Damien Sandow


From sethrollinsfans.tumblr.com


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bearodactyl said:


> Gonna have to veto that. It's not his look. Sowwy :grande





Calamity Glitch said:


> He looks great with or without facial hair, but a little bit more stubble would be a welcome sight. I wouldn't want to see a full on beard though. I've seen enough beard just from the Wyatt's and d-bry alone.


Stubble. Beard. Same difference. 
I mean stubble really, I don't want him going all hill-billy on us. :lol
I don't know, I just think his current attire screams dirty but the fresh face counteracts that. I can't decide if that's a good thing because it's different. :shrug


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ambrose is catching up to Reigns fast in the pops department, isn't he? especially as he hasn't got anywhere near the same level of push or spotlighting.

GOATing as usual!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Eddie Ray said:


> Ambrose is catching up to Reigns fast in the pops department, isn't he? especially as he hasn't got anywhere near the same level of push or spotlighting.
> 
> GOATing as usual!


Do not say it out loud it's a secret


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> Ambrose is catching up to Reigns fast in the pops department, isn't he? especially as he hasn't got anywhere near the same level of push or spotlighting.
> 
> GOATing as usual!


He really though, isn't he Eddie? 
I love it though. I love how he :flip at everyone who thought he was gonna fail. I stand by something I wrote earlier on in this thread about how he has honestly stepped away from The Shield looking the best without even having the open backing and push. I don't know what it's like backstage and whether he has a few people who have his back. I think he has the right people who put the word in for him though, you know the real wrestling types. The Regals, the Joey Mercurys sort of thing. He doesn't have the yes men backing him, he has the people who are gonna tell him if something he did sucked balls and he thrives off that kinda stuff, appreciated that kinda stuff. In my view point he does, anyway. I could be totally wrong. 

Is it bad that I've started believing that The Shield was kinda holding him back, especially towards the end. I mean I could never turn on that faction, they were the best thing to enter wrestling in a long time. But the more and more I see of Ambrose, the most I'm glad that it broke up when it did. There never was going to be a right time to break up The Shield, but you can't deny that he needed to break out because his lack of mic time was kinda hurting him.

I'm probably gonna get shot down a little bit for this. Just an opinion.



Also, I'm just gonna leave this here :lmao












Spoiler: fuck my life


----------



## SóniaPortugal

tylermoxreigns said:


> He needs to grow the beard in more, I think it could really work for this look.
> 
> Reading, PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bros.


So we have black, white and gray tops?

Will we have more colors?


----------



## Divine Arion

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok, four things:
> 
> -Axel sells that rebound lariat like a boss. The second time in the vid, when it somewhat lines up with the revving sound is just :banderas
> 
> -It's months upon months upon months away, but I am extremely looking forward to that aforementioned revving sound hitting after the 3.. 2.. 1.. HORNSOUND of the Royal Rumble Countdown. Hopefully with someone like Seth already in the ring at the time, giving us a nice "oh fuck" expression.
> 
> -Just a tiny detail, but in the titantron you see almost only heels. Orton, Trips, Rowan, Harper, Axel, Ryback, del Rio (I think?), Fandango.. and Sheamus? Coïncidence.. or?
> 
> -I think the shots they chose were quite interesting on another front, because it's certainly not the most spectacular it could've been. Seems like they wanted to highlight the way Ambrose just haphazardly throws his body into harms way. Hat's off to the WWE for giving us character depth by titantron :waffle


You know, I never noticed these until you pointed it out lol. I'm going to have to re-examine Seth's and Roman's themes now too. The rebound lariat and music synchronized with it is :banderas



Zarra said:


> his theme is called "Nuts" ?:ti brilliant


LOL really? That's awesome!



tylermoxreigns said:


> Still bros.





Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  Reading, PA house show


:banderas

The bromance lives on!


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> He really though, isn't he Eddie?
> I love it though. I love how he :flip at everyone who thought he was gonna fail. I stand by something I wrote earlier on in this thread about how he has honestly stepped away from The Shield looking the best without even having the open backing and push. I don't know what it's like backstage and whether he has a few people who have his back. I think he has the right people who put the word in for him though, you know the real wrestling types. The Regals, the Joey Mercurys sort of thing. He doesn't have the yes men backing him, he has the people who are gonna tell him if something he did sucked balls and he thrives off that kinda stuff, appreciated that kinda stuff. In my view point he does, anyway. I could be totally wrong.
> 
> Is it bad that I've started believing that The Shield was kinda holding him back, especially towards the end. I mean I could never turn on that faction, they were the best thing to enter wrestling in a long time. But the more and more I see of Ambrose, the most I'm glad that it broke up when it did. There never was going to be a right time to break up The Shield, but you can't deny that he needed to break out because his lack of mic time was kinda hurting him.
> 
> I'm probably gonna get shot down a little bit for this. Just an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm just gonna leave this here :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fuck my life


In a way it kind of did hold him back, but of course it would. Reigns was supposed to be the big breakout star so naturally Ambrose had to tone himself down. I'm sure that if the WWE worked differently, and Ambrose was allowed to go all out, then he would have had everyone eating out of the palm of his hand much much sooner. I guess it's better late than never since he's winning people over now.

I'm sure he has his own plans set in motion backstage. I remember we discussed an old interview he did where he said he just keeps quiet, listens, and observes. He's being smart about it rather than selfish and bitchy.

Edit: :wall
This man needs to keep his hair dry more often. He'll actually look his age for once. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> So we have black, white and gray tops?
> 
> Will we have more colors?


You know his cheap ass got the three pack combo of vests you can usually get in walmarts :lmao
That or he mixed his whites with his blacks doing laundry and he's just trying to pass that shit off casually as a grey tank top :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WHAT THE FUCKKKKK



Spoiler:  the thrist


----------



## CALΔMITY

He probably poorer liquid detergent onto his white tanks. I did that once and one of my white shirts was never the same. :lmao

Edit: OMG TMR WHYYY :sodone


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> WHAT THE FUCKKKKK
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the thrist














But as far as the break-up, I was pretty sure Seth and Dean would be left in the dust while the diamond Roman would have been polished in the spotlight :lol

So glad I was wrong :cheer

Roman had to keep the gear, entrance, outfit because that's what people associate with him and he hasn't build any character traits.

Dean and Seth on the other hand shine just as brightly (if not more) in singles as in the Shield, Dean gets much more mic time :mark: and they are putting on so many layers to their already existing personalities, they're creating an amazing feud between the two of them while Roman sticks out like a sore thumb with him immediately going for the title :lol

GOATs can't be contained :ambrose3 :rollins


----------



## Divine Arion

tylermoxreigns said:


> He really though, isn't he Eddie?
> I love it though. I love how he :flip at everyone who thought he was gonna fail. I stand by something I wrote earlier on in this thread about how he has honestly stepped away from The Shield looking the best without even having the open backing and push. I don't know what it's like backstage and whether he has a few people who have his back. I think he has the right people who put the word in for him though, you know the real wrestling types. The Regals, the Joey Mercurys sort of thing. He doesn't have the yes men backing him, he has the people who are gonna tell him if something he did sucked balls and he thrives off that kinda stuff, appreciated that kinda stuff. In my view point he does, anyway. I could be totally wrong.
> 
> Is it bad that I've started believing that The Shield was kinda holding him back, especially towards the end. I mean I could never turn on that faction, they were the best thing to enter wrestling in a long time. But the more and more I see of Ambrose, the most I'm glad that it broke up when it did. There never was going to be a right time to break up The Shield, but you can't deny that he needed to break out because his lack of mic time was kinda hurting him.
> 
> I'm probably gonna get shot down a little bit for this. Just an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm just gonna leave this here :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fuck my life


Naw it's your opinion and can't say I disagree with you. The Shield was an excellent stepping stone for all three men to get over with the audience. Their history is cemented as one of the greatest factions of all time and am grateful to WWE for allowing them to flourish as such. I absolutely adore them together but now is the time for them to thrive as singles competitors. The breakup storyline does have a couple of plotholes but each of them are doing well in their respective roles regardless. I was worried for Ambrose when they broke away but his storyline with Seth is excelling quite well thus far. I'm just hoping that WWE keeps the momentum going for each of them. 

Haha I love when Dean goes into derptastic mode. :banderas



tylermoxreigns said:


> WHAT THE FUCKKKKK
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the thrist


Then there's this that has me all :wall


----------



## Bearodactyl

:lel "The Thrist".. innocent typo, or what happens if your brain thinks "thirst" and "thrust" simultaneously? :waffle


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> You know his cheap ass got the three pack combo of vests you can usually get in walmarts :lmao
> That or he mixed his whites with his blacks doing laundry and he's just trying to pass that shit off casually as a grey tank top :lmao :lmao



*Snorts* You have me like :lol:lmao:lmao :lol
We can guess his logic. If he's going for a casual look. Why spend a lot of money on it? Especially if he's gonna get it dirty by wrestling.


----------



## Beatles123

"READY FO' WAR, DEH DE' DEHHH, GOIN DOWNNN, CZW!"

Should be the manditory Ambrose quote!


----------



## Nicole Queen

> You broke my heart, William. You broke my heart tonight, Regal. You twisted up and tore out the shreds, whatever was left of it. Tonight Regal, you really did. We jumped into this fire together, but you left me out in the cold! I guess I really am all alone in this world. You broke my heart tonight, William. I thought you were just like me, but you’re not. Turns out you’re just like everybody else! You’re vultures that circle over my head, ready to take from me, take what’s mine. You’re trying to take away my rematch, my chance at redemption. A match that I deserve, a match that I earned! You don’t have the right to take it away. That’s what you do, you take. You all take. The drugs took my mom, the cops took my dad, social workers came and took my little cousin, beautiful little girl, smart as a whip. The only positive light I ever had in my life. I could’ve protected her! She wouldn’t have had to go through what I went through, but they took her away. They said I wasn’t good enough to take care of her, and she’s gone. They took her away, just like you’re taking my match away. I don’t have anything left. This is all I have left. This is all I have! So a loss to you hanging over my head is a dull blade twisting and turning in my stomach every day. And I don’t think I can live another second on this earth until I get it back. Get back what’s mine, what you took from me. And I will get it back, with interest. Nobody takes from me anymore. Those days are over! William Regal broke my heart tonight, so I’m going to rip his heart right out of his chest, and throw it up against the wall.


Continuing the GOATness 8*D - part ∞ of ∞


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## SóniaPortugal

Nicole Queen said:


>



I want a promo like this in WWE


----------



## Beatles123

It was in FCW


----------



## Bearodactyl

That Regal quote was sheer genius :banderas


----------



## Tru365

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  Reading, PA house show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From sethrollinsfans.tumblr.com


Love all of this! Especially Orton v. Reigns. I want to see how they mesh personality=wise. If Roman can hang with Randy, then I know he's ready for the push that WWE appear to be gearing up for. I was so happy to see glimpses of the Orton of old on SmackDown, given the neutering he got in his character over the past year. It was nice to see that biting wit about him on SmackDown. Where he sorta mocked Roman for only learning NOW not to trust people. I find it ironic that Randy said that to him, given that the very man who Orton's currently aligning himself with, HHH, is the one that taught that lesson in Evolution. Remember that Hunter turned on him on RAW after Orton won his first Championship Title.


----------



## Zarra

Oh my fuckin fuck


----------



## Simply Flawless

:lol


Crazy Ambrose is starting to grow on me. :faint:


----------



## Tru365

tylermoxreigns said:


> He really though, isn't he Eddie?
> I love it though. I love how he :flip at everyone who thought he was gonna fail. I stand by something I wrote earlier on in this thread about how he has honestly stepped away from The Shield looking the best without even having the open backing and push. I don't know what it's like backstage and whether he has a few people who have his back. I think he has the right people who put the word in for him though, you know the real wrestling types. The Regals, the Joey Mercurys sort of thing. He doesn't have the yes men backing him, he has the people who are gonna tell him if something he did sucked balls and he thrives off that kinda stuff, appreciated that kinda stuff. In my view point he does, anyway. I could be totally wrong.
> 
> Is it bad that I've started believing that The Shield was kinda holding him back, especially towards the end. I mean I could never turn on that faction, they were the best thing to enter wrestling in a long time. But the more and more I see of Ambrose, the most I'm glad that it broke up when it did. There never was going to be a right time to break up The Shield, but you can't deny that he needed to break out because his lack of mic time was kinda hurting him.
> 
> I'm probably gonna get shot down a little bit for this. Just an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm just gonna leave this here :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fuck my life


I actually agree with you  Things had shifted in terms of dynamics in The Shield, In the onset, Seth was the one who played 'face in peril'. At the end, we saw that it was Dean. Roman of course being the perpetual 'hot tag' all through out. 

Whether they put them back together as a group or they are really going their own ways as Singles competitors, I'm thrilled the audience is getting to see what they offer as their own men. 

SmackDown just reinforced what I don't like about the 'face in peril' role (although Dean was vey good at it), it limits your offence. Cena played Dean's role essentially in that 4-on-3 Handicap match. It was jarring to see him, who's 99% booked as Superman be so 
vulnerable. 

In regard to your initial worry about 'Who would have Dean's back?' in terms of how he'd fare after the initial Shield breakup. I posted something similar in the Shield thread. I was very concerned that he'd get left behind, seeing as Rollins is a Triple H guy and VKM has Roman's back.

So happy to see him flourishing in this feud with Seth.


----------



## Beatles123

Simply Flawless said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> Crazy Ambrose is starting to grow on me. :faint:


He's always BEEN crazy. That's what the shield never really let him get across.


----------



## Eddie Ray

The Shield was holding back Ambrose since mid summer 2013. he never defended his title and became enhancement talent for Reigns. everyone was like "oh no, don't be silly, you hatin'" but now ladies and gents you can see what I mean. Ambrose of The Shield and Ambrose post shield are like two completely different people.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Vics1971 said:


> Everything except the steroids and cocaine would be preferable. I'd like for him not to die, and to live long enough to be able to accept his induction into the HOF, please.


Damn, I didn't know he had a history with drugs or I wouldn't have asked that question. Wish I hadn't now as it may have been in bad taste. I was speaking lightheartedly and in jest; and was wondering from a creative standpoint imagine what his promos would be like. On a serious note though I too would rather he stayed clean for his own health and well-being and lived to a ripe old age, if he's had problems in the past and beaten his demons then I commend him for it and hope he finds the strength to stay on the right path. I meant no disrespect; and I respect him for beating his issues, it takes a lot of inner courage and strength of character to face and slay your demons; and the fact that he did just makes me like and _respect_ him even more. *Long live Ambrose. *


----------



## Shenroe

It's all good ambro.:waffle


----------



## Tru365

Wanted to comment on this in the Shield thread but didn't get the chance to do it before now. The poster from this July's WWE Magazine. Has Ambrose EVER looked this sweet and innocent in his life?! Probably came out the womb with a smirk on his face. :lol

Credit: darthrollins blog.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*










When I first heard Dean Ambrose's theme, I'll be honest, where as I didn't really dislike it as such, it also didn't really have much of an impact on me ... in all honesty, it was just 'there so to speak and I thought it could have been a lot better.

However, just watching the official titantron that the WWE have officially uploaded ... it's actually sounding slightly than what I initially thought, I still wouldn't say it was the greatest theme of course and it still could be better, but it's not as bad as I thought and it's quite alright really after a few listens ... a bit of a grower I guess, so what are your thoughts in regards to the theme and the titantron after you've heard it a few times?






I do feel that Seth Rollins should be given something better and well, Reigns is still using a tweaked version of The Shield, so we'll have to see how that goes long term ... but what are your thoughts here?

I suppose themes do often take time to get used to, not many theme's impact us straight away these days ... and we're often very critical to change .... but parts of this theme does have a slight 'Come on' kinda feel about it.

What are your thoughts, if you need to listen to it again ... do it with an open mind and think about it, as sometimes these are the kind of things we need to do really ... but again, genuine vibes are all good ​


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo

*Re: Daen Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

It's okay it just sounds really generic


----------



## Rigby

*Re: Daen Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

As far as bland, generic instrumental guitar music goes, it's fine.

Also, Daen.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Daen Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> It's okay it just sounds really generic


Yeah, I think that's a problem with a lot of the themes lately, listening to this now, I can hear certain parts that kinda of have the 'come on' kinda feel, like if you're walking to the ring around the 50 seconds mark, you can feel that within the track ... slightly, which when I first heard Ambrose come into the ring with it, I didn't even capture this part of it, which is what I mean about after hearing it a couple of times, it does sound a 'little' bit better than what I initially thought.

It seems as though all three Shield members need something bigger and with more impact, though with WWE putting out the titantrons already, it seems like these themes may be set ... for the meantime anyway.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: Daen Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

I like the new theme. Not sure on his new ring attire (it just lacks creativity to me), but so far so good. 

I'm sure all three will individually grow into their new singles gimmicks. Reigns seems to be the one who they're changing the least because they're don't want to mess anything up with him.


----------



## Ace Amoeba

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Having new entrance music for these guys so soon after the Shield splitting shows they have plans for the performers involved and that's not a bad thing at all.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Daen Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Rigby said:


> As far as bland, generic instrumental guitar music goes, it's fine.
> 
> Also, Daen.


Oops, that's edited now ... haha 

Thanks


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

After actually hearing the Theme, it's still a little generic to me but they can improve on it.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

He is the next CM Punk...for better or worse.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Mifune Jackson said:


> I like the new theme. Not sure on his new ring attire (it just lacks creativity to me), but so far so good.
> 
> I'm sure all three will individually grow into their new singles gimmicks. Reigns seems to be the one who they're changing the least because they're don't want to mess anything up with him.


I actually like that the best, I think when Dean's wrestled in the jeans and top it's looked pretty good, it's different ... and I do like it, I hope he sticks with this 



Ace Amoeba said:


> Having new entrance music for these guys so soon after the Shield splitting shows they have plans for the performers involved and that's not a bad thing at all.


This is true, I think Rollins could do with something a little more distinctive though, I'm not keen on this one at all really.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



LigerJ81 said:


> After actually hearing the Theme, it's still a little generic to me but they can improve on it.


My thoughts too, it's not as bad really as many of us initially thought is it? ... Maybe hearing it on the TV ad in the arena has kinda made a difference as opposed to us hearing it properly.

Even though it's in the arena and on TV where it matters the most really lol


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Like everyone else said it's not terrible, it's just very generic. Forgettable. I'll be honest though I actually like Seth Rollins' new theme. Once you get past the opening its pretty badass. 

Still, I dunno about this CFO guy they have doing some of the new themes. He's been pretty hit or miss so far.


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I actually like that the best, I think when Dean's wrestled in the jeans and top it's looked pretty good, it's different ... and I do like it, I hope he sticks with this
> 
> 
> 
> This is true, I think Rollins could do with something a little more distinctive though, I'm not keen on this one at all really.


Hell Reigns Theme to me sounds like someone was playing No Mercy over the weekend and thought What if The Shield was in No Mercy?


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Like everyone else said it's not terrible, it's just very generic. Forgettable. I'll be honest though I actually like Seth Rollins' new theme. Once you get past the opening its pretty badass.
> 
> Still, I dunno about this CFO guy they have doing some of the new themes. He's been pretty hit or miss so far.


I agree, is it the same guy that's done both of these themes then?

I honestly can't take to Rollins' theme much, it sounds too messy to me and a bit too heavy, it's hard to explain what I mean really but I don't like it, I think Rollins deserves something much better.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

It's better than Rollins and Cesaro's themes, it's decent but it's not memorable. I hate that this is what has become of themes, nobody feels like a big deal when they come out now. Bray Wyatt is maybe the only exception, he was allowed to have a tremendous entrance. An entrance is supposed to feel special. Back in the day, even undercard acts like The Godfather and the Brood had iconic entrances. People are gonna remember those themes 20 years from now, nobody cares about this.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Sounds like menu music in a zombie game, but tons better than a lot of recent themes.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Like everyone else said it's not terrible, it's just very generic. Forgettable. I'll be honest though I actually like Seth Rollins' new theme. Once you get past the opening its pretty badass.
> 
> Still, I dunno about this CFO guy they have doing some of the new themes. He's been pretty hit or miss so far.


Just seen another upload of Ambrose's theme and yeah, this CFO is credited on this also ... seems very generic really, I wonder if he's a bit of a one trick pony with these themes?

Would love to hear him do a hip hop theme or something for someone, but I guess this is maybe his style.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's better than Rollins and Cesaro's themes, it's decent but it's not memorable. I hate that this is what has become of themes, nobody feels like a big deal when they come out now. Bray Wyatt is maybe the only exception, he was allowed to have a tremendous entrance. An entrance is supposed to feel special. Back in the day, even undercard acts like The Godfather and the Brood had iconic entrances. People are gonna remember those themes 20 years from now, nobody cares about this.


Yeah, I think you're right ... and about the themes being memorable 20 years from now, it's really not, not even 5 years let alone 20.

I think the theme has the 'energy' behind it ... but it doesn't have the impact, I guess that's the best way I can describe this really, it's like it's ok ... it's actually alright, but it's missing something I think ... it needs that extra 'Ooomph' and that doesn;t mean it needs to be heavier either, it just needs ... something.

But it is better than what I initially thought so ...


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Bland, lazy, generic, forgettable sums it up for me. It needs some tweaking here and there I think if they're planning on sticking with it long term. 

I think the same about Rollins' theme too. It's a shame because they both deserve better, more memorable kick ass themes.


----------



## CALΔMITY

It really is too bad that poster didn't come out sooner. I love that style on Ambrose though.


----------



## Kratosx23

I fully agree, release the Hounds. Or more specifically, the 2 of them in the back of the poster.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I fully agree, release the Hounds. Or more specifically, 2 of them.


:westbrook5


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I fully agree, release the Hounds. Or more specifically, the 2 of them in the back of the poster.


You do not get tired?


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

beginning is a cross to me of austin/hhh themes lol

still generic and thumbs down


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Vics1971 said:


> Bland, lazy, generic, forgettable sums it up for me. It needs some tweaking here and there I think if they're planning on sticking with it long term.
> 
> I think the same about Rollins' theme too. It's a shame because they both deserve better, more memorable kick ass themes.


Yeah, think about some of the themes from the past, that has impact.

Stone Cold's for example, the glass shatter at the beginning pretty much says shits about to kick off ... then the theme kicks in and it's pretty strong ... no weakness, nothing, it's like you know you can walk down to the ring feeling pretty bad ass with this playing behind you.






Even the same goes for The Rock too ... with the intro and the big music behind it.






And Curtis Axel .... again, with a good booming entrance then into a shit hot theme which was a remix of Perfect's and was done great ... and with effort and energy also.






Even when you go back to the Hogan era, all those themes were good, unique and had something about them ... they didn't all sound the same either.

Such as Demolition's .... this had serious impact when these guys came in.






Legion Of Doom with the 'Oh What A Rush' ... and the music kicking in after ... 






Even Bret Hart's which was used in The Hart Foundation also ... 






These themes give you goosebumps ... which isn't anything that these newer and more generic themes seem to do.

And what do The Shield's members have .... 

I think we need to bring Jim Johnstone back!


----------



## Beatles123

"THINGS MUST ONLY GO MY WAY OR FUCK IT ALL!!!!"


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, I think you're right ... and about the themes being memorable 20 years from now, it's really not, not even 5 years let alone 20.


I don't know what you're talking about. A good theme is not easily forgotten. Hell, even a bad theme is not easily forgotten IF it fits the character. A generic theme is in one ear and out the other. I haven't forgotten those themes and I never will.


----------



## Dextrosity

*Re: Daen Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



LlamaFromTheCongo said:


> It's okay it just sounds really generic





Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Yeah, I think that's a problem with a lot of the themes lately, listening to this now, I can hear certain parts that kinda of have the 'come on' kinda feel, like if you're walking to the ring around the 50 seconds mark, you can feel that within the track ... slightly, which when I first heard Ambrose come into the ring with it, I didn't even capture this part of it, which is what I mean about after hearing it a couple of times, it does sound a 'little' bit better than what I initially thought.
> 
> It seems as though all three Shield members need something bigger and with more impact, though with WWE putting out the titantrons already, it seems like these themes may be set ... for the meantime anyway.


Exactly how i feel to.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. A good theme is not easily forgotten. Hell, even a bad theme is not easily forgotten IF it fits the character. A generic theme is in one ear and out the other. I haven't forgotten those themes and I never will.


What??? Are you purposely trying to be argumentative here with people? ... I was in agreement with you!! If a theme doesn't stand out, you don't really remember it, regardless of who the character is, until you've heard it over and over again and THEN it starts to become memorable, but that's only because you've had to hear it a million times before you can even remember it.

When something is 'in one ear and out of the other', it's forgotten about isn't it (that's what that expression means), in other words it's not memorable!

You contradicted yourself in that sentence then because you said 'in one ear and out of the other' then you said it's not easily forgotten ... that's contradicting because that term means they are forgotten but then you say they're not forgotten, that's nonsensical.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*






This would make such a great theme for Ambrose.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Even though Reigns is just using a remixed version of The Shield's theme, I say that his theme is better of the three. Rollins has a good theme too. But Ambrose is just weird and I don't see myself getting :mark: when his music hits. Maybe it'll take time to get used to.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> That's exactly what I meant, I was in agreement with you!! If a theme doesn't stand out, you don't really remember it, regardless of who the character is, until you've heard it over and over again and THEN it starts to become memorable, but that's only because you've had to hear it a million times before you can even remember it.
> 
> When something is 'in one ear and out of the other', it's forgotten about isn't it (that's what that expression means), in other words it's not memorable!
> 
> You contradicted yourself in that sentence then because you said 'in one ear and out of the other' then you said it's not easily forgotten ... that's contradicting because that term means they are forgotten but then you say they're not forgotten, that's nonsensical.


What the FUCK are you talking about? You've completely misquoted me every step of the way. I said a generic theme like this is easily forgotten, not a good one that fits the character.


----------



## elperfecto

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

For those bashing Rollin's new theme... huh? It sounds like a cool metalcore instrumental. I think it sounds awesome and fits the Rollins character appropriately. Ambrose's isn't as strong but it's not bad either.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



NastyYaffa said:


> This would make such a great theme for Ambrose.


I'm not sure, I'd have to listen to this a few times to see if it grows on me but it didn't hit me really straight away, fitting lyrics though ... but sometimes I feel that the characters shouldn't be completely described in their themes incase they want to switch up things a little, rather than being pigeon holed if that makes sense 



Brauny said:


> Even though Reigns is just using a remixed version of The Shield's theme, I say that his theme is better of the three. Rollins has a good theme too. But Ambrose is just weird and I don't see myself getting :mark: when his music hits. Maybe it'll take time to get used to.


Yeah, I think it is, that's why I mentioned about after a few listens etc.. too


----------



## Coyotex

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

its not that bad but tbh i like Rollin's current theme a bit more


----------



## Lord Stark

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose's themes all feel like temporary placeholders.

They probably took pieces of unused music they had lying around, quickly slapped together a titantron and threw it out there until they can come up with something better. Reigns' in particular sounds like it's an early prototype version The Shield theme.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What the FUCK are you talking about? You've completely misquoted me every step of the way. I said a generic theme like this is easily forgotten, not a good one that fits the character.


It's clear as hell you're just trying to goad people and cause an argument on here every time, if you didn't understand that then you need to go back to school.

You seem to have a knack here of stirring things up with people and then leaving when challenged over the things you've said, I've noticed this with you.

Like you did in this thread here, you spoke about spitting on us fans respect and then when challenged by a few people chose to leave, I'm not stupid : http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...duct-become-more-edgy-under-hhhs-control.html

I was completely 100% in agreement with you in this thread too and even THEN you switched this round, I think you're just trying to be argumentative with people to be honest, there was no need in that, you do it in almost every thread.

You're very sly, stir up shit and then leave ... that's your game, I've noticed this now.

This thread is NOT going to turn into another argument/debate with you like the other one's you've done this to, so you may as well just stop right there because you're becoming very apparent on here lately and I won't respond to it, or in your words, I won't tolerate it.



elperfecto said:


> For those bashing Rollin's new theme... huh? It sounds like a cool metalcore instrumental. I think it sounds awesome and fits the Rollins character appropriately. Ambrose's isn't as strong but it's not bad either.


I'm not a fan (not being a fan isn't bashing the theme), it's just too heavy and messy for me personally, the best theme is actually the original Shield theme to be honest ... though I think that took time to grow on people also, which is what I think is needed with these themes no doubt


----------



## Luchini

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> ​




Anybody else hear that Bad News Barrett riff at about 9 seconds in? CFO$'s problem is it's either generic or sounds similar to another song.​


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Lord Stark said:


> Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose's themes all feel like temporary placeholders.
> 
> They probably took pieces of unused music they had lying around, quickly slapped together a titantron and threw it out there until they can come up with something better. Reigns' in particular sounds like it's an early prototype version The Shield theme.


Yeah, I thought this also  .. but it's just with the WWE putting out the titantrons now on their Youtube channel with the new themes, kinda made it a bit more official.

I guess we'll just have to see but the fact a few of us thought they were place holders, pretty much says it all in regards to the themes really 



WrestleMestle said:


> Anybody else hear that Bad News Barrett riff at about 9 seconds in? CFO$'s problem is it's either generic or sounds similar to another song.


I think you're right about the similarities, which is what I meant earlier about maybe he's a one trick pony, I dunno


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



> This thread is NOT going to turn into another argument/debate with you like the other one's you've done this to, so you may as well just stop right there because you're becoming very apparent on here lately and I won't respond to it, or in your words, I won't tolerate it.


I have no fucking clue how you figured I'm trying to start an argument with you here. None. I don't even care enough about you to piss you off, even if I was looking to do that to somebody. You'd be dead last, I have no interest in you at all, believe me.


----------



## ToddTheBod

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Both Ambrose and Rollins' themes are generic and their ring attires are even worse.

Ambrose and Rollins should just revert back to their FCW/NXT gear or something close to that. We don't need everyone in weird body suits or any sort of tradional tanktop and jeans. Knowing these guys were going to go solo eventually, the WWE should of had a plan already in the bag. Not let's play it by ear and go a week at a time and see how it goes.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> I agree, is it the same guy that's done both of these themes then?
> 
> I honestly can't take to Rollins' theme much, it sounds too messy to me and a bit too heavy, it's hard to explain what I mean really but I don't like it, I think Rollins deserves something much better.






Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Just seen another upload of Ambrose's theme and yeah, this CFO is credited on this also ... seems very generic really, I wonder if he's a bit of a one trick pony with these themes?
> 
> Would love to hear him do a hip hop theme or something for someone, but I guess this is maybe his style.



Yeah I dunno why they started having this new guy make themes. He's not terrible, for example his work on Bo Dallas' theme fits, but he's not very good either. As you said a lot of his music just lacks that punch to make it memorable like Jim Johnston's work had even on his worst days. Not sure what's going on there or why Johnston isn't making these themes, I hope he's not retiring or something.

I wouldn't call Rollins theme great or anything but once you get past the beginning 12 seconds or so I think it gets pretty good. Dark, heavy, it sounds badass and fits his darker persona. Ambrose and even Cesaro's themes just kind of suck. Cesaro's especially, best I can say for that one is the air raid sirens are a decent idea and that has nothing to do with the music. 

btw I think you and Tyrion need to read each others posts again, you weren't disagreeing with each other. :lol Good themes are memorable themes like Gangrel and Godfather whereas if I heard Cesaro's theme without him walking out and without the sirens I wouldn't have a damn clue who it is even after all this time.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Out of my own curiousity, I did a search to see what other themes this CFO guy has come up with.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_Music_Group#Themes_Composed_by_CFO.24*

I will say out that entire list, Swagger and Rusev have pretty great themes and I do kinda like Barrett and Rollins. Everything else (not counting stuff like Sandow and Axel) is pretty generic rock-ish. Maybe they should keep this CFO guy for themes that already have a base to build off of. For that I mean an Eastern European-style song for Rusev, a Mr Perfect remix for Axel, etc.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I have no fucking clue how you figured I'm trying to start an argument with you here. None. I don't even care enough about you to piss you off, even if I was looking to do that to somebody. You'd be dead last, I have no interest in you at all, believe me.


You seem to do this all the time, you just constantly provoke, and about the whole caring about me, being dead last ... I don't even take it personally dude (though nice of you to say), but you do it to a few people, I really don't know why.

I try with you, just the way I do with others, whether I agree or disagree with people isn't a problem (that's what a forum is about), but it's like I actually agreed with you there and you threw it back at me, I did it in the other thread where I tried (I was even trying to be nice to you) and you bit back quite nastily, I don't know what is up with you but it's as though you have a real attitude problem and I don't know why.

It's like you go in to provoke or something, what was the need, really?

No one else does that on here but you and I really cannot fathom out why you're like this, but I guess you are how you are so that's that really. 

And stop swearing all the time, it's annoying.



ToddTheBod said:


> Both Ambrose and Rollins' themes are generic and their ring attires are even worse.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins should just revert back to their FCW/NXT gear or something close to that. We don't need everyone in weird body suits or any sort of tradional tanktop and jeans. Knowing these guys were going to go solo eventually, the WWE should of had a plan already in the bag. Not let's play it by ear and go a week at a time and see how it goes.


Seems like they're getting mixed reactions in regards to their attires, I think the Ambrose one looks good in the jeans and top, I feel like I'm putting Rollins down a lot (I'm not, I think he's ace) .. but it looks a little like a superhero suit made out of bin liners or something lol 



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Yeah I dunno why they started having this new guy make themes. He's not terrible, for example his work on Bo Dallas' theme fits, but he's not very good either. As you said a lot of his music just lacks that punch to make it memorable like Jim Johnston's work had even on his worst days. Not sure what's going on there or why Johnston isn't making these themes, I hope he's not retiring or something.
> 
> I wouldn't call Rollins theme great or anything but once you get past the beginning 12 seconds or so I think it gets pretty good. Dark, heavy, it sounds badass and fits his darker persona. Ambrose and even Cesaro's themes just kind of suck. Cesaro's especially, best I can say for that one is the air raid sirens are a decent idea and that has nothing to do with the music.
> 
> btw I think you and Tyrion need to read each others posts again, you weren't disagreeing with each other. :lol Good themes are memorable themes like Gangrel and Godfather whereas if I heard Cesaro's theme without him walking out and without the sirens I wouldn't have a damn clue who it is even after all this time.


Yeah, I think I'm gonna have to listen to Rollins' theme a little more before passing judgement on it, I completely agree with you about the Cesaro thing ... I suppose with those sirens, at least you know it's Cesaro about to come out, with the other current themes, you can sometimes find yourself having to think for a second who's theme it is ... because they do sound so generic and alike really in ways .. until of course you become familiar with them 

And about Tyrion, nah the dude tries to upset or be argumentative to people, I don't really know why but go read that thread I linked in response to him, twice now I've tried to reason with him, understand him, give him the benefit of the doubt and even when I actually agreed with him, well you can see for yourself, it's sly.

This is the guy that says he spits on fans respect, stirs up shit, is asked about it then leaves, it's manipulative, read through the other thread .... but anyway lol

Nice response by the way in regards to the thread 



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Out of my own curiousity, I did a search to see what other themes this CFO guy has come up with.
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_Music_Group#Themes_Composed_by_CFO.24*
> 
> I will say out that entire list, Swagger and Rusev have pretty great themes and I do kinda like Barrett and Rollins. Everything else (not counting stuff like Sandow and Axel) is pretty generic rock-ish. Maybe they should keep this CFO guy for themes that already have a base to build off of. For that I mean an Eastern European-style song for Rusev, a Mr Perfect remix for Axel, etc.


Did he do Axels theme too? ... now THAT was a good theme, even if it was remixed it shows that the guy can produce!!!!

I like Barrett's also, this again took a while to grow on me and become distinctive, I didn't know until recently the 'Boom' is actually Barrett in the theme. 

Edit : Just had a look and yeah he did do Axel's ... so the guy CAN produce the goods, just seems a little hit and miss sometimes I guess.

Also the name 'Cody B. Ware' was pretty interesting ... any relation to Koko? lol


----------



## Rap God




----------



## x78

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

As I've already posted a couple of times, Ambrose's theme should have been this.


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

I love the theme, it has a fight feel to it, like when you hear it you know shit is going down and this guy is here to fuck you up


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Rollin's Attire looks like an X-Men Movie reject but once he wrestles without the Top, it doesn't bother me as much. But I saw on forum that someone made a connection to how Rollins attire is similar to Triple H as Hunter Hearst Helmsley.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



Rocky Mark said:


> I love the theme, it has a fight feel to it, like when you hear it you know shit is going down and this guy is here to fuck you up


Yeah, this is what I noticed a little more when I heard it on here, as I referenced earlier in regards to the part it has that kinda vibe 



LigerJ81 said:


> Rollin's Attire looks like an X-Men Movie reject but once he wrestles without the Top, it doesn't bother me as much. But I saw on forum that someone made a connection to how Rollins attire is similar to Triple H as Hunter Hearst Helmsley.


Yeah it does lol, and I agree about how it looks better when he wrestles.


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## ShadowMox




----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

If only Jim Johnston was still here, he could do wonders probably. Sometimes it just seems like they don't really put much effort into some of these themes.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> If only Jim Johnston was still here, he could do wonders probably. Sometimes it just seems like they don't really put much effort into some of these themes.


I agree, Johnston just had that magic didn't he really when it came to wrestling themes.


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

I liked Dean's new theme the first time hearing it. I always preferred custom themes with no lyrics though.


----------



## Jean0987654321

*Re: Dean Ambrose's new titantron ... and his theme after hearing it a few times.*

Awful, could've done better


----------



## Romangirl252

^Loved the picture before that one...Dean has a great butt


----------



## Tambrose

ShadowMox said:


>


Looks like a cheeky little boy trying to look tough. after throwing a tantrum for not getting a lolly :lol


----------



## Shamans

His wife beater and jeans attire is perfect.


----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


>


Sonia trying to buy back some love after what Portugal did to US today :cuss::cuss:

but  at the picture


----------



## midnightmischief

nice butt...

to me, ambrose's theme sounds like a mixture of motley crue and led zep... the first part (chainsaw) sounds to me like the revving motorbike at the beginning of motley crues 'kickstart my heart' then the remaining part sounds like a led zeppelin song they used for the original remake of Godzilla 
lol have I just shown my age. 


also, was watching main event and had to laugh a bit. when seth was showing that clip from 'the day the shield died' there was a close up of dean after roman got hit which I never noticed before but I swear he said 'what the f**k' just before turning towards seth and getting smashed.
anyone else notice this?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Divine Arion said:


> How about Ambrose's first appearance in WWE?
> 
> Dat ponytail. It's so poofy. :banderas


That hair :lmao :lmao



Bearodactyl said:


> Ok, four things:
> 
> -Axel sells that rebound lariat like a boss. The second time in the vid, when it somewhat lines up with the revving sound is just :banderas
> 
> -It's months upon months upon months away, but I am extremely looking forward to that aforementioned revving sound hitting after the 3.. 2.. 1.. HORNSOUND of the Royal Rumble Countdown. Hopefully with someone like Seth already in the ring at the time, giving us a nice "oh fuck" expression.
> 
> -Just a tiny detail, but in the titantron you see almost only heels. Orton, Trips, Rowan, Harper, Axel, Ryback, del Rio (I think?), Fandango.. and Sheamus? Coïncidence.. or?
> 
> -I think the shots they chose were quite interesting on another front, because it's certainly not the most spectacular it could've been. Seems like they wanted to highlight the way Ambrose just haphazardly throws his body into harms way. Hat's off to the WWE for giving us character depth by titantron :waffle


Good insights! 

Confession: I have officially retired the Shield theme as my ringtone and replaced it with this (sorry Tambrose  I can still use again someday ). It's just so...catchy  The first few seconds are a great hook.



tylermoxreigns said:


> He needs to grow the beard in more, I think it could really work for this look.
> 
> Reading, PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still bros.


Hmm, gray this time, I see. Wonder how many colors of wifebeater Dean has :lol

Ambreigns!:cheer



tylermoxreigns said:


> Is it bad that I've started believing that The Shield was kinda holding him back, especially towards the end. I mean I could never turn on that faction, they were the best thing to enter wrestling in a long time. But the more and more I see of Ambrose, the most I'm glad that it broke up when it did. There never was going to be a right time to break up The Shield, but you can't deny that he needed to break out because his lack of mic time was kinda hurting him.
> 
> I'm probably gonna get shot down a little bit for this. Just an opinion.


The Shield ended at the right time, IMO. Both Dean and Seth did all they could in there and have now positively skyrocketed in terms of character development since the breakup, so this was very good for them.



tylermoxreigns said:


> WHAT THE FUCKKKKK
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  the thrist


:faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint::faint:



midnightmischief said:


> nice butt...
> 
> to me, ambrose's theme sounds like a mixture of motley crue and led zep... the first part (chainsaw) sounds to me like the revving motorbike at the beginning of motley crues 'kickstart my heart' then the remaining part sounds like a led zeppelin song they used for the original remake of Godzilla
> lol have I just shown my age.
> 
> 
> also, was watching main event and had to laugh a bit. when seth was showing that clip from 'the day the shield died' there was a close up of dean after roman got hit which I never noticed before but I swear he said 'what the f**k' just before turning towards seth and getting smashed.
> anyone else notice this?


Oh yes, he did. They played the same clip on SD too, I believe.

That poster :mark:


----------



## midnightmischief

classic, I just love the way that from time to time some of these guys temporarily forget the 'pg era' thing and get caught out. LOL ahhhhhhh its the small things...

I agree too, the split happened at the right time.. It hurt! I wont deny that but once over the shock and now seeing how they are all going, I'm happy with it.
also love the way seth is still building up roman and deans characters in his promos. going on about deans state of mind and romans anger. just makes them more believable.


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> Confession: I have officially retired the Shield theme as my ringtone and replaced it with this (sorry Tambrose  I can still use again someday ). It's just so...catchy  The first few seconds are a great hook.
> 
> 
> Hmm, gray this time, I see. Wonder how many colors of wifebeater Dean has :lol


*gasp* Just like your boy Seth, you have betrayed the solidarity of keeping the Shield ringtone! :sadpanda

:lol actually I've been thinking of changing mine too, haven't come up with a good enough alternative yet... was thinking a Christmas song, but people don't understand my need to listen to Christmas songs all year round :side:


In regards to the wifebeaters- as long as he doesn't start wearing neon colours, it'll be ok. I have to say I prefer the black on on him though... but maybethat's just me being sentimental :shrug *sob*


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> *gasp* Just like your boy Seth, you have betrayed the solidarity of keeping the Shield ringtone! :sadpanda
> 
> :lol actually I've been thinking of changing mine too, haven't come up with a good enough alternative yet... was thinking a Christmas song, but people don't understand my need to listen to Christmas songs all year round :side:
> 
> 
> In regards to the wifebeaters- as long as he doesn't start wearing neon colours, it'll be ok. I have to say I prefer the black on on him though... but maybethat's just me being sentimental :shrug *sob*


A heel's gotta heel : Blame your boy Dean for my betrayal 

:side: *raises hands* I understand that need.

:lmao Neon colors, oh hell no. 

Personally, I prefer the black too. It sets him apart...from Harper


----------



## Dawnbreaker

Another Ambrose mark here. Best thing in the WWE at the moment, the guy is talented. Count me in on this thread.


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> A heel's gotta heel : Blame your boy Dean for my betrayal
> 
> :side: *raises hands* I understand that need.
> 
> :lmao Neon colors, oh hell no.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the black too. It sets him apart...from Harper


My boy Dean did NOTHING to your boy Seth!! Your boy broke his damn heart- it was on TV, you saw it! Saw his damn heart breaking piece by piece :angry:

:lol 

Ohhhh someone else who understands that Christmas music is all year round music! :cheer:cheer:cheer

haha yeah I've been wondering how they let him have the same clothes as Harper (although MUCH better fitted!). Maybe Harper is going to change his gear up, so they let it pass (or maybe he's just going to wash it... although it looks beyond repair at this point...)


----------



## Shenroe

Harper will wrestle in trunks from now on lol


----------



## Tambrose

Shenroe said:


> Harper will wrestle in trunks from now on lol


:rivers anda :bush :bryan2 :heyman5 :cena6 :davey




all of those above... do not convey the total amount of shock, dismay, and disgust right now :no:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler:  Extreme Ambrose Violence on Sith Skywalker's hair and some Ambody























The hate is so strong he'll rip the roots off Sith Skywalker's perfect hair :lmao


----------



## Tambrose

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  Extreme Ambrose Violence on Sith Skywalker's hair and some Ambody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hate is so strong *he'll rip the roots off *Sith Skywalker's perfect hair :lmao


Wouldn't take much- that blond patch at this point would fall off at the slightest gust of wind....


----------



## CALΔMITY

Seth will know what it is to lose hair. 

But seriously, though, if one wasn't following the story so far...one would be inclined to think Dean was the heel and Seth the face. It's crazy. :lol


----------



## Tambrose

Calamity Glitch said:


> Seth will know what it is to lose hair.
> 
> But seriously, though, if one wasn't following the story so far...one would be inclined to think Dean was the heel and Seth the face. It's crazy. :lol


That's a good point. Typically it's the heel that is all gung-ho about ripping the other guy apart... but here it's the other way around. 

Then again, it has been done but we haven't really seen it for a while (I'm thinking Attitude Era?). I think because we've been saturated with good-guy Cena who just wants to get along with everyone, having a face go after a heel like Ambrose is with Seth feels exciting and new. 

Also, they are both incredibly talented... yeah, even Seth... smug talented bastard :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I was mostly going off of their positioning and facial expressions in that one particular pic. I'm glad that they haven't made Ambrose a typical cheezy babyface. I remember when he got that applause on Raw after his match he was pacing around seeming like (even in character) he didn't know how to take that. The Dean Ambrose character is probably too used to receiving ridicule over praise.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler:  More Explicit Ambrose Violence on Sith Skywalker and DAT Ambooty


----------



## Tambrose

ohhh grabbing him like that in the last 2 photos you posted Nicole- owww!!

(but he deserves it... :side:  )


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> My boy Dean did NOTHING to your boy Seth!! Your boy broke his damn heart- it was on TV, you saw it! Saw his damn heart breaking piece by piece :angry:
> 
> :lol
> 
> Ohhhh someone else who understands that Christmas music is all year round music! :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> haha yeah I've been wondering how they let him have the same clothes as Harper (although MUCH better fitted!). Maybe Harper is going to change his gear up, so they let it pass (or maybe he's just going to wash it... although it looks beyond repair at this point...)


Your boy Dean got better music--THAT broke my boy Seth's heart :lol And your boy got a bit too chummy with my boy's Samoan former bestie :evil:

:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance Every day is Christmas! 

:lol Now Harper can't even wash his clothes, poor guy--he and Dean will look like they're the ones tag-teaming. Maybe he's going to borrow Corporate Kane's old suit :



Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  Extreme Ambrose Violence on Sith Skywalker's hair and some Ambody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hate is so strong he'll rip the roots off Sith Skywalker's perfect hair :lmao


Well, can't say he didn't warn Seth :lmao



Calamity Glitch said:


> Seth will know what it is to lose hair.
> 
> But seriously, though, if one wasn't following the story so far...one would be inclined to think Dean was the heel and Seth the face. It's crazy. :lol


Doesn't he already know? :lol

That's true. Dean is really the serious aggressor here. He's attacking Seth as brutally as he can and really making this feel heavily personal. This is the kind of face we need to see again.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Come now, we all know Seth's follicles ain't got it nearly as bad. :ambrose3


----------



## Arya Dark

*Ambrose violence is always welcome. :draper2*


----------



## CALΔMITY

You know it LC. When we tag team him we had better have a lot of chloroform ready. :


----------



## Arya Dark

*chloroform, handcuffs and shotgun.... CHECK*


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nice to know that owner's guide is coming in handy, Caly


----------



## Simply Flawless

ShadowMox said:


>


:lol

Looks like he's trying his best to hold in a really big fart.:faint:


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> Your boy Dean *got better music*--THAT broke my boy Seth's heart :lol And your boy got a bit too chummy with my boy's Samoan former bestie :evil:
> 
> :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance Every day is Christmas!
> 
> :lol Now Harper can't even wash his clothes, poor guy--he and Dean will look like they're the ones tag-teaming. Maybe he's going to borrow Corporate Kane's old suit :


He also got better attire even though all it is is a pair of jeans and a wifebeater : not something that looks like the rejected costume for some robocop, x-men, etc movie...

just saying :shrug

Harper and the rest of the Wyatts in suits... now THAT we have to see one day :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> He also got better attire even though all it is is a pair of jeans and a wifebeater : not something that looks like the rejected costume for some robocop, x-men, etc movie...
> 
> just saying :shrug


...He takes his shirt off!  Yeah, I can't win this one :lol


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> ...He takes his shirt off!  Yeah, I can't win this one :lol


:lol nope!

I think also the thing is that is new attire is such a dramatic change that it's off-putting... like it wasn't a slow progression, it was 'black ops'... some nice looking suits... BAM= shiny Ken-doll.

I don't really know why he has the shirt since he takes it off when he gets in the ring... I get why other guys do, because it's a t-shirt that they are marketing and trying to sell... but don't tell me WWE are going to try and sell the installed abs top to people :lol :lmao

I think part of why I'm not as much of a Seth fan is a few interviews I've read/heard, he's come across as a bit arrogant rather than humble like Roman, or chill like Ambrose. Don't get me wrong, I think he's great in the ring and think he's going to be a top guy one day (although admittedly was worried he'd get lost in the shuffle once upon a time), but it's just one of those things that irks me on a personal level really.


Oh wait- *Ambrose* thread :lol... the jeans in the house show pictures could've been a bit more fitted. They actually did remind me of Harper baggy jeans, but then again wrestling in restrictive denim has got to be annoying at times. Then again (again lol), didn't he wrestle in some indy promotions in jeans? So he's probably used to it.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> :lol nope!
> 
> I think also the thing is that is new attire is such a dramatic change that it's off-putting... like it wasn't a slow progression, it was 'black ops'... some nice looking suits... BAM= shiny Ken-doll.
> 
> I don't really know why he has the shirt since he takes it off when he gets in the ring... I get why other guys do, because it's a t-shirt that they are marketing and trying to sell... but don't tell me WWE are going to try and sell the installed abs top to people :lol :lmao
> 
> I think part of why I'm not as much of a Seth fan is a few interviews I've read/heard, he's come across as a bit arrogant rather than humble like Roman, or chill like Ambrose. Don't get me wrong, I think he's great in the ring and think he's going to be a top guy one day (although admittedly was worried he'd get lost in the shuffle once upon a time), but it's just one of those things that irks me on a personal level really.
> 
> 
> Oh wait- *Ambrose* thread :lol... the jeans in the house show pictures could've been a bit more fitted. They actually did remind me of Harper baggy jeans, but then again wrestling in restrictive denim has got to be annoying at times. Then again (again lol), didn't he wrestle in some indy promotions in jeans? So he's probably used to it.


Nah, leave the skinny jeans to Seth :lol And I hope those jeans are made of a softer material than normal.

I've always considered Seth's interviews to be great to read and listen to because he's such a student of the business. Dean is too.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Guys, if this had any chance of happening I'd have died happy. Alas, my life will never be complete :side:


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> Nah, leave the skinny jeans to Seth :lol And I hope those jeans are made of a softer material than normal.
> 
> I've always considered Seth's interviews to be great to read and listen to because he's such a student of the business. Dean is too.


haha I don't mean skinny jeans (God forbid!! :angry, but the photos the other day showed him in slightly more fitted ones- the ones in the pics I'm talking about make it look like he has a flat butt :lol

Oh yeah, don't get me wrong, I like listening/reading his interviews too because they are so informative. 
I can't really explain it, but there's just always something about his demeanour during interviews that just comes off as arrogant. Could also be that some of his formspring account (verified as his from twitter I believe) answers from a while back come to mind too... :side:



Nicole Queen said:


> Guys, if this had any chance of happening I'd have died happy. Alas, my life will never be complete :side:


oh that would have been pure undeniably perfect chaos!


----------



## cindel25

SóniaPortugal said:


>


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> haha I don't mean skinny jeans (God forbid!! :angry, but the photos the other day showed him in slightly more fitted ones- the ones in the pics I'm talking about make it look like he has a flat butt :lol
> 
> Oh yeah, don't get me wrong, I like listening/reading his interviews too because they are so informative.
> I can't really explain it, but there's just always something about his demeanour during interviews that just comes off as arrogant. Could also be that some of his formspring account (verified as his from twitter I believe) answers from a while back come to mind too... :side:


:lol Aw, Dean likes his comfort. 

That Formspring account is on the list of things I wish I never found out about Seth :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicole Queen

Continuing the GOATness 8*D - part ∞ of ∞

#PreachIt


----------



## Zarra

Nicole Queen said:


> Continuing the GOATness 8*D - part ∞ of ∞
> 
> #PreachIt












It's true I've never seen anything like him.
Somebody have a link to that promo?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Today that seems to be a RAW full of Seth and Dean I will not be able to watch or know what happened

It is St.João night

I will only know what happened tomorrow afternoon or evening


----------



## Vics1971

I love this guy to pieces, but I like seeing him leave.


----------



## NeyNey

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



Telos said:


> fpalm @ this thread merger


Yeah, what the fuck? 










The first post... enaldo Deppys GOATness is gone.



Tru365 said:


>


So my three Shield Posters will get some company soon. Awesome. :agree:
I thought nothing would top the poster in the magazin Caly sent me, but this is def GOAT.

OMG YES TODAY IS RAW!!! Totally forgot it! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

_Cutting a promo has always come very naturally and it’s nothing I ever had to work on. I don’t know how to explain it. I don’t have a particular process. You have to not be afraid to be yourself and let go and tap into how you really feel. You need to let loose. If you can do that, you can show people a different side of your personality. Get in front of the camera and be free. I enjoy being in front of the camera and I use it as an outlet. In real life, I’m a pretty private person. I’m not a flashy, attention-seeking, kind of guy. When the red light goes on, you have an opportunity to be whatever you want and let loose and use it as an outlet. I’m able to take a lot of aggression off my choice. I guess my best advice would be to just cut loose and not be afraid to just let your real self come out from inside. If you get intimidated by the camera, that shows through. Just enjoy cutting it loose. Guys today, a lot of them only learned one way to do it. They came up in developmental or whatever and are told what to say and that’s the only way they know how to do it. I didn’t come up that way, fortunately. I don’t want anybody to tell me what to say. When you put words in my mouth, I don’t like that. With a promo, you have an opportunity to sell tickets and sell pay-per-views and create interest. Every single time, the camera’s on you, you have a chance to expand your bank account and puts (butts) in the seats and help your performance. It’s all a big part of a masterpiece of an angle or a story that climaxes in a match. It all ties together._ 
:ambrose3

Continuing the GOATness 8*D - part ∞ of ∞


----------



## Zarra

This is very important






“I have more belts than I have fucking pairs of pants!”


----------



## panzowf

I'm surprised this thread has so many more posts than Rollins and Reigns.


----------



## Zarra

RMolloy24 said:


> I'm surprised this thread has so many more posts than Rollins and Reigns.


Why is that?


----------



## Shenroe

Sonia, how old are you? In your 20's? 30's? Just curious..


----------



## Nicole Queen

RMolloy24 said:


> I'm surprised this thread has so many more posts than Rollins and Reigns.


Some are still hurt over Sith Skywalker's BETRAYAL 8*D so his thread is excused :lol

But Roman is the MEGA-STAR :ex: Threads were popping up left and right from haters and marks alike and now on the common thread the war has taken it's victims  :lol

GOAT thread :ambrose


----------



## Simply Flawless

RMolloy24 said:


> I'm surprised this thread has so many more posts than Rollins and Reigns.


Ambrose is clearly the better looking out of the 3...duhhh:lol

Titty Master's unkempt look drives the girls nuts


----------



## A-C-P

RMolloy24 said:


> I'm surprised this thread has so many more posts than Rollins and Reigns.


Why would you be? Ambrose will be the forum's favorite of the Shield, but Reigns and Rollins will be pushed much harder by the WWE, that's the way things work. I am guessing the WWE is monitoring these 3 threads as we speak to see who they should push most, with fewest # of posts being the deciding factor on who to push MORE.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> Sonia, how old are you? In your 20's? 30's? Just curious..


28, but seem to have 20


----------



## SóniaPortugal

A-C-P said:


> Why would you be? Ambrose will be the forum's favorite of the Shield, but Reigns and Rollins will be pushed much harder by the WWE, that's the way things work. I am guessing the WWE is monitoring these 3 threads as we speak to see who they should push most, with fewest # of posts being the deciding factor on who to push MORE.


LOL

Beautiful Spain goal


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Dean wrestling in casual clothes*



NeyNey said:


> So my three Shield Posters will get some company soon. Awesome. :agree:
> I thought nothing would top the poster in the magazin Caly sent me, but this is def GOAT.
> 
> OMG YES TODAY IS RAW!!! Totally forgot it! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Hey now it's the story behind that one poster that gives it GOAT points. Nah just kidding this recent shield poster is my favorite as well. Makes me think of a poster for a rock band touring Japan.

Edit: Sonia there is a WC discussion thread elsewhere on the forum. Take it there please.



A-C-P said:


> I am guessing the WWE is monitoring these 3 threads as we speak to see who they should push most


:ti


----------



## Zarra

A-C-P said:


> Why would you be? Ambrose will be the forum's favorite of the Shield, but Reigns and Rollins will be pushed much harder by the WWE, that's the way things work. I am guessing the WWE is monitoring these 3 threads as we speak to see who they should push most, with fewest # of posts being the deciding factor on who to push MORE.


Yes
beware
they are watching us

:kobe8


----------



## Nicole Queen

> WWE Live Event Results From Newark (6/22) Rollins vs Ambrose; Reigns vs Orton Main Event
> 
> * Dean Ambrose defeated Seth Rollins by disqualification when Rollins wouldn’t break a submission. Ambrose came back and chased Rollins away.
> 
> * Roman Reigns defeated Randy Orton with a Superman punch and a spear. Seth Rollins interfered at one point but Dean Ambrose made the save. Ambrose came back to celebrate with Reigns and close the show. Great main event.


From sethrollinsfans.tumblr.com



Wondering what submission Seth had used :mark:


----------



## Mysterio23

Can't wait to see what the future holds for Dean. WWE better use him right!!!


----------



## xCELLx

Holy shit, WWE actually has a genuine bad ass babyface that we can get behind once again, they simply can't fuck this one up

Mute the Ambrose titantron, have the scsa on full whack, hit play on both and scroll the screen so you can only see the Dean one.

Fits so damn well 











You're welcome


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


>


Yes, fucking, please 

Hate to see you leaveeee, but I love, to watch you gooooo 

His back is fucking glorious

His shoulder-to-waist ratio is :banderas


----------



## ShadowMox

> From wwe.com
> 
> If Dean Ambrose won’t rest until he’s gotten even with Seth Rollins, The Lunatic Fringe has had plenty of sleepless nights lately. On SmackDown, Rollins’ provocation from ringside cost Ambrose a match against Kane, and a brutal Curb Stomp from the Shield turncoat left the scorned Superstar dazed after the match.
> 
> Ambrose has had a weekend to mull over all of the ways he’s going to make Rollins suffer, and we don’t even want to imagine the horrors that are running through Ambrose’s mind right now. Whatever happens between these former “brothers” this week on Raw, it won’t be pretty.


Raw preview for tonight. I am excited.


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## NeyNey

> If Dean Ambrose won’t rest until he’s gotten even with Seth Rollins, The Lunatic Fringe has had plenty of sleepless nights lately. On SmackDown, Rollins’ provocation from ringside cost Ambrose a match against Kane, and a brutal Curb Stomp from the Shield turncoat left the scorned Superstar dazed after the match.
> 
> Ambrose has had a weekend to mull over all of the ways he’s going to make Rollins suffer, and we don’t even want to imagine the horrors that are running through Ambrose’s mind right now. Whatever happens between these former “brothers” this week on Raw, it won’t be pretty.


JEAH SAW THAT PREVIEW!!! Can't wait!!! 

Especially:
"*Ambrose has had a weekend to mull over all of the ways he’s going to make Rollins suffer, 
and we don’t even want to imagine the horrors that are running through Ambrose’s mind right now.*"



tylermoxreigns said:


> Yes, fucking, please
> 
> Hate to see you leaveeee, but I love, to watch you gooooo
> 
> His back is fucking glorious


Fuck butt, back, and ratio shit ....look at those calves, damn... :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Fuck butt, back, and ratio shit ....look at those calves, damn... :banderas


OH MY FUCKING GOD NEY... I thought I was the ONLY ONE. His calves are the best. They aren't weedy like Rollins' little thin things. They are so manly

:done :sodone

I'll take all of him. Every single thing. 
He's got thick legs man. That is rare on a man. 








FUCK


Shit the thirst is real again. 
My apologies.


----------



## Vics1971

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yes, fucking, please
> 
> Hate to see you leaveeee, but I love, to watch you gooooo
> 
> His back is fucking glorious
> 
> His shoulder-to-waist ratio is :banderas


Yes that's what I was trying to say earlier. His back is fucking glorious as you say. All of him really...


----------



## Simply Flawless

ShadowMox said:


> Raw preview for tonight. I am excited.


:lol

Somehow i picture Ambrose in a dark room rocking back and forth muttering about Seth while he plays with a knife


----------



## ShadowMox

Simply Flawless said:


> :lol
> 
> Somehow i picture Ambrose in a dark room rocking back and forth muttering about Seth while he plays with a knife


We may be lucky and get the fork. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

Cure this PG era we could have Dean running around after Seth like a lunatic with a fork in a blood lust kind of mood

:lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> JEAH SAW THAT PREVIEW!!! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Especially:
> "*Ambrose has had a weekend to mull over all of the ways he’s going to make Rollins suffer,
> and we don’t even want to imagine the horrors that are running through Ambrose’s mind right now.*"
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck butt, back, and ratio shit ....look at those calves, damn... :banderas


WWE hella hyping up this feud. I can't wait to see what happens! :mark:

I think his entire ratio of proportions are amazing. He is lean and big ambrose3) in all the right places.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> WWE hella hyping up this feud. I can't wait to see what happens! :mark:
> 
> I think his entire ratio of proportions are amazing. He is lean and big ambrose3) *in all the right places.*


:trips5


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> 28, but seem to have 20


Ok thanks :


----------



## Zarra

I've got something to share


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thank you for sharing


----------



## A-C-P

Zarra said:


> I've got something to share


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I've got some great visuals to share for us Ambrollins lovers



Spoiler:  ambrollins is real















































They ask for it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Zarra said:


> I've got something to share












Is there anyone who hasn't envied Seth for this?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Whats up these threads? Mostly girls in here or gay dudes? LOL.

Ambrose is fuckin sick tho. Streetwear suits him.


----------



## A-C-P

xCELLx said:


> Holy shit, WWE actually has a genuine bad ass babyface that we can get behind once again, they simply can't fuck this one up


:barrett "I'm Afraid I've Got Some Bad News"

the WWE can fuck anything up.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Leon Knuckles said:


> Whats up these threads? Mostly girls in here or gay dudes? LOL.
> 
> Ambrose is fuckin sick tho. Streetwear suits him.


The Titty Master has many thirsty fangirls :ambrose3

#Ambrosia


----------



## NeyNey

How many times I have to tell you WWE can't fuck him up? 
No Roman push, no The Shield, no loss, no build, no baldness, no talent, no law, no Vince, no conspiracy, no feud and NOT A FUCKING SHIT will ever stop him from becoming the greatest fucking wrestler on planet earth for eternity. It's THAT simple.
And that's why I enjoy everything he does.
Trust. Not in WWE, but in him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> How many times I have to tell you WWE can't fuck him up?
> No Roman push, no The Shield, no loss, no build, no baldness, no talent, no law, no Vince, no conspiracy, no feud and NOT A FUCKING SHIT will ever stop him from becoming the greatest fucking wrestler on planet earth for eternity. It's THAT simple.
> And that's why I enjoy everything he does.
> Trust. Not in WWE, but in him.


Can I get an amen up in this bitch?


----------



## Zarra




----------



## MoonWalker3000

*Ambrose and Rollins remind me of...*

The Rock and Triple H when they first had a rivalry minus the factions. Both in the midcard and with potential to burn. 

These 2 could really grow together and have a very long rivalry.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Ambrose and Rollins remind me of...*

Rollins reminds me of HHH while Dean reminds me of Damien Demento.


----------



## RyanPelley

I'm just relieved this wasn't a thread comparing Ambrose to Pillman and Roberts. Thank goodness.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: Ambrose and Rollins remind me of...*

The future of WWE looks a bit brighter with these two guys there.


----------



## Chris32482

I was also thinking that their feud seemed reminiscent of the attitude era somehow. I just couldn't quite put my finger on it. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: Ambrose and Rollins remind me of...*

Kind of reminds me of Edge/Matt Hardy


----------



## Redrox

*Re: Ambrose and Rollins remind me of...*

I can totally see that! Rollins has a real Trips essence to him. This is amazing because their feud hasn't truly taken off yet. The classic matches and promos are still to come!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> How many times I have to tell you WWE can't fuck him up?
> No Roman push, no The Shield, no loss, no build, no baldness, no talent, no law, no Vince, no conspiracy, no feud and NOT A FUCKING SHIT will ever stop him from becoming the greatest fucking wrestler on planet earth for eternity. It's THAT simple.
> And that's why I enjoy everything he does.
> Trust. Not in WWE, but in him.


----------



## Kratosx23

NeyNey said:


> How many times I have to tell you WWE can't fuck him up?
> No Roman push, no The Shield, no loss, no build, no baldness, no talent, no law, no Vince, no conspiracy, no feud and NOT A FUCKING SHIT will ever stop him from becoming the greatest fucking wrestler on planet earth for eternity. It's THAT simple.
> And that's why I enjoy everything he does.
> Trust. Not in WWE, but in him.


They can fuck him up. They fucked up Christian, they fucked up William Regal, they fucked up Damien Sandow, etc. They can ruin anyone they want.

I'm just gonna quote what was said by Bryan Alvarez last night because it perfectly describes what's going on.



On the pushing of The Shield said:


> I suspected this from day one, before they even broke up. I always said how everyone expects Ambrose to take off and poor Rollins will be lost in the shuffle but I mentioned that there was a decent chance that they were gonna go with Seth and it was exactly on this show why I predicted that. *Because no matter how good a guy is, it's still Hunter and Vince*, and at the end of the day, they're gonna choose the guy who has a better physique, a better hairline and who is taller, and that's Seth.
> 
> It was so fascinating watching this show, where they bring Seth out, Seth gets a big win and he gets put in the big match at the PPV. At the end of the show, they have Roman Reigns out there, you have all of the biggest stars in that match and who is the guy who gets the hot tag? Who is the guy that runs through everybody? Who is the guy that gets the pinfall at the end of the match? Roman Reigns. Then you've got poor Dean Ambrose here, he comes out, he has a match, he looks like an idiot and he gets pinned. *I mean, they know what they're doing, that's the key here. This is not on accident. The guys that they have plans for are pushed hard and especially in the case of Roman Reigns, they never lose, and the guys they don't care about, that end up in the midcard as dorks, they win some, they lose some, and they're just guys, and unfortunately that's exactly where Dean is heading right now*.


If I were you, I would remember those key, bolded lines. That way, 12 months down the line, when Roman Reigns is WWE Champion, Seth either has been champion or is right on the cusp of it, and Dean is Wade Barrett, you'll at least have seen it coming ahead of time.


----------



## dan the marino

Honestly I'm not convinced Seth Rollins is about to get some mega push either. Not to be a negative Nancy but it almost feels like Rollins turned just to keep himself and Ambrose occupied while Reigns moves on to bigger and better things. Rollins so far has basically been treated as another one of Triple H's lackeys and isn't all that different character-wise from Orton at the moment. Ambrose on the other hand has been far more interesting recently in regards to what his character is doing. Reigns... I'm really not sure what he's doing but it's clear he'll be fighting Triple H while Rollins and Ambrose probably duke it out in the midcard. 

Which is actually kind of funny as Rollins was possibly my favorite of the three while in the Shield which at the beginning I thought he was by far the weakest link. I ended up falling in love with his little mannerisms (stuff like MISTER PIPEEEEEER etc) and the way he's improved so much on the mic which I'm sure is thanks in large part to hanging around Ambrose so much. But his turn has been pretty vanilla so far whereas Ambrose has really been able to break out into his own character.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They can fuck him up. They fucked up Christian, they fucked up William Regal, they fucked up Damien Sandow, etc. They can ruin anyone they want.
> 
> I'm just gonna quote what was said by Bryan Alvarez last night because it perfectly describes what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you, I would remember those key, bolded lines. That way, 12 months down the line, when Roman Reigns is WWE Champion, Seth either has been champion or is right on the cusp of it, and Dean is Wade Barrett, you'll at least have seen it coming ahead of time.


The reality is that just like in a cult, blind faith will always ignore what's clearly in front of you. Cognitive dissonance is often what individuals will use specifically to get over their own anxiety.

Hence:

Kiai Master = Wrestler not selected by WWE Management

Kiai Master's Students = Staunch fanbase of Wrestler not selected by WWE Management

MMA undercard geek = WWE Management


----------



## Kratosx23

vanboxmeer said:


> *The reality is that just like in a cult, blind faith will always ignore what's clearly in front of you.* Cognitive dissonance is often what individuals will use specifically to get over their own anxiety.
> 
> Hence:
> 
> Kiai Master = Wrestler not selected by WWE Management
> 
> Kiai Master's Students = Staunch fanbase of Wrestler not selected by WWE Management
> 
> MMA undercard geek = WWE Management


Don't I know that better than anyone. They never seem to get it. I do my best...


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

There's no doubt about it, at this time Roman is being positioned as the breakout star by the company, no one can deny that, the booking speaks for itself. But Rollins and Ambrose are going to tear the house down when they finally get their hands on each other, they were getting "This is awesome" chants at a house show for goodness sake when they weren't even going at half speed, imagine a pay per view match where the reigns are off.

Ambrose getting more mic time and freedom will blow people's minds no doubt about it. Rollins can step his game up too, all he needs is time and opportunity to become comfortable in his new role. He gets a lot of mic time now so he'll definitely improve especially when Dean is there to push him.

This feud will make Ambrose and Rollins massive stars (maybe even bigger than Roman), I'm telling you guys, whether the management are shooting for it or not, it will happen.

Blind Faith is better than no faith, what's life without hope?


----------



## krai999

remember, the cream of the crop will always rise to the top(unless you get sandow booking)


----------



## Zarra

> We noted before that at one point there was plans for a Seth Rollins vs. Dean Ambrose singles gimmick match at the Money In the Bank pay-per-view but that was nixed when they decided on the second ladder match.
> 
> Word now is that the big Rollins vs. Ambrose match may not take place until SummerSlam. No word yet on what that could mean for the two at July’s Battleground pay-per-view.


http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-update-plans-seth-rollins-vs-dean-ambrose/


----------



## Kratosx23

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Blind Faith is better than no faith, what's life without hope?


I'll put it like this.

The way you look at it:

If Ambrose makes it - Doesn't matter, it was expected

If Ambrose doesn't make it - Crushing disappointment

The way I look at it:

If Ambrose makes it - Huge excitement

If Ambrose doesn't make it - Doesn't matter, it was expected

So for all your positivity, in a way, negativity and cynicism actually leads to more positivity than outright positivity does. Hope will be the death of you.


----------



## Shenroe

12 months :jordan4 Who the fuck know what's gonna happen in 5 months? Let alone 12. Since their arrival everybody kept speculating "this gonna happen, or that". Fuck right off lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*HAPPY 100 PAGES!!!* :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## vanboxmeer

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> -
> Blind Faith is better than no faith, what's life without hope?


----------



## Zarra

tylermoxreigns said:


> *HAPPY 100 PAGES!!!* :cheer :cheer :cheer


:cheer:cheer:cheer
Here is smiling Dean to lighten up the mood


----------



## xCELLx

tylermoxreigns said:


> *HAPPY 100 PAGES!!!* :cheer :cheer :cheer


I wonder how long the next 100 will take at this rate of posting too


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll put it like this.
> 
> The way you look at it:
> 
> If Ambrose makes it - Doesn't matter, it was expected
> 
> If Ambrose doesn't make it - Crushing disappointment
> 
> The way I look at it:
> 
> If Ambrose makes it - Huge excitement
> 
> If Ambrose doesn't make it - Doesn't matter, it was expected
> 
> So for all your positivity, in a way, negativity and cynicism actually leads to more positivity than outright positivity does. Hope will be the death of you.


I look at it differently,

If Ambrose and Rollins make it - Huge satisfaction and vindication for sticking with them and believing even when all seems lost (It isn't even that bad right now)

If Ambrose and Rollins doesn't make it - Crushing disappointment - yes, but that's life, I was a Sean O'Haire fan growing up, google him if you don't know him. I know real disappointment with regards to a wrestlers career opportunity and I got over it. Sandow is living the dream right now in comparison.

Different strokes though, I would rather not suffer through a journey and let it bring me down at every misstep. I see your point though, I've used that logic before myself many times but I just don't enjoy it that way and I watch wrestling to enjoy myself, the day I stop enjoying it is the day I stop watching.


----------



## Kratosx23

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I look at it differently,
> 
> If Ambrose and Rollins make it - Huge satisfaction and vindication for sticking with them and believing even when all seems lost (It isn't even that bad right now)
> 
> If Ambrose and Rollins doesn't make it - Crushing disappointment - yes, but that's life, I was a Sean O'Haire fan growing up, google him if you don't know him. I know real disappointment with regards to a wrestlers career opportunity and I got over it. Sandow is living the dream right now in comparison.
> 
> Different strokes though, I would rather not suffer through a journey and let it bring me down at every misstep. I see your point though, I've used that logic before myself many times but I just don't enjoy it that way and I watch wrestling to enjoy myself, the day I stop enjoying it is the day I stop watching.


Well if Sandow is living the fucking dream, then Rollins and Ambrose have already made it, by your logic. Forget I even said anything. I guess my standards are too high. Scratch that, I KNOW they're too high. I really wish low card geek was a position I could consider "making it" and not "world champion". Sadly, I can't.

You have more willpower than I, I wish I could quit, it would feel so awesome to just give this fucking trash up. I've been watching for 24 years, though, and I find it doesn't go away easily. So I suffer. Although I am refusing to watch Raw tonight out of principle since it's confirmed that Bray Wyatt isn't winning the title due to the Brock Lesnar match, I'll settle for reading the results.


----------



## Jimshine

@Tryhardion


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They can fuck him up. They fucked up Christian, they fucked up William Regal, they fucked up Damien Sandow, etc. They can ruin anyone they want.
> 
> I'm just gonna quote what was said by Bryan Alvarez last night because it perfectly describes what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you, I would remember those key, bolded lines. That way, 12 months down the line, when Roman Reigns is WWE Champion, Seth either has been champion or is right on the cusp of it, and Dean is Wade Barrett, you'll at least have seen it coming ahead of time.



Reigns is obviously getting the biggest push but I honestly don't think Ambrose will have a forgettable career.

All that stuff about Hunter and Vince wanting a guy with a better physique and one who's taller- well Ambrose is more muscular and certainly taller than Rollins. As for the hairline, SCSA is their biggest superstar in history and Hogan was half bald. Rock's been bald plenty of times, so has their golden boy Orton. Not that big an issue.

Right now, the Rollins and Ambrose feud does feel like a smokescreen while the obvious goal behind this is the elevation of Roman Reigns to the main event. But seeing as how much backing The Shield seems to have from HHH and the way he let them clean sweep Evolution, I believe the other two will get their fair share of success too in due time. Just not as much as Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm not doubting that Rollins will be successful, at least not right now. I just don't see how the hell Ambrose is going to have a successful career based on what's been going on for the last year. Yes, careers can turn around, but.....it hasn't turned around, so that's all I have to go on. I don't think you can say that Ambrose is going to be successful because Hulk Hogan was, they're HARDLY the same case.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Arguably can't you say that it's not who gets the success first, it's the longevity/length of the success that matters? Who honestly knows which of these guys is gonna have the longest amount of success? Any one of them could seriously hurt themselves tomorrow and be fucked (god forbid). The point is, shouldn't you just enjoy your favourite whilst you have the opportunity to do so? 

Always with the negativity. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well Ambrose already has a pretty sizeable internet following, which will also become quite mainstream in a few years I'd say. They're bound to give him a chance to sink or swim at some point, so if he can rise to the occasion, he can still achieve something.

I know you measure success in world titles but despite being WHC, CM Punk for instance didn't really make it big until he'd been in the roster for about 5-6 years. Ambrose seems less problematic than Punk in the locker room, which could be either good or bad for him.


----------



## Kratosx23

tylermoxreigns said:


> Arguably can't you say that it's not who gets the success first, it's the longevity/length of the success that matters? Who honestly knows which of these guys is gonna have the longest amount of success? Any one of them could seriously hurt themselves tomorrow and be fucked (god forbid). The point is, shouldn't you just enjoy your favourite whilst you have the opportunity to do so?
> 
> Always with the negativity.


I do enjoy my favourites each and every week, BUT, I don't enjoy it when they're mistreated, which they always are, so a great Ambrose promo does not erase the fact that he looked like a geek. It only means they didn't CARE about the great promo. I get angry when they don't recognize talent.

And come on, we know Reigns is getting the most success by far, let's not play dumb here. Unless his career ends soon (which is about 1% chance, career ending injuries almost never happen), it's a done deal, and even then, we'll still know that he would've had the most had he not gotten hurt.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Well Ambrose already has a pretty sizeable internet following, which will also become quite mainstream in a few years I'd say. They're bound to give him a chance to sink or swim at some point, so if he can rise to the occasion, he can still achieve something.
> 
> I know you measure success in world titles but despite being WHC, CM Punk for instance didn't really make it big until he'd been in the roster for about 5-6 years. Ambrose seems less problematic than Punk in the locker room, which could be either good or bad for him.


We'll see. Sami Zayn has a sizeable Internet following but I don't think they're gonna make him champion, because they don't care. It takes a miracle to get over enough for them to recognize an Indy guy, and they know how to prevent it, barring them just getting unlucky.

Being less problematic is never a good thing. Virtually all top stars are problems in the locker room, that's what Vince wants, he LIKES headaches, he thinks it shows passion, or something. He doesn't like a guy who just does what he's told. Dean Ambrose's "Wrestling is supposed to be fun" attitude is not what succeeds, except in rare cases. To Vince, this is survival of the fittest.

Punk made it in my book when he became WHC. I don't ask for OMG mega stardom, I just want a taste. Ambrose having a Jack Swagger level career would not be an issue for me at all, whereas what he'll actually get, no. You've got to win the title. It doesn't matter if it's only once, you've got to.


----------



## #Mark

Wow, you guys really think HHH is going to let any member of the Shield fail? These are the same guys he went out of his way to put over, the same guys he had Batista and Orton job to (HHH's very first pet projects), the same guys he had attack or pin Taker, Rock, Cena, Bryan, and Punk. There's no way anyone in the Shield is going to be anything less than world champion. Absolutely no way. These guys are HHH guys and he's going to make sure they all succeed. WWE wants to market them as one of the best stables ever and that only happens if all guys are world champions. Reigns may be the next John Cena but Ambrose and Rollins will be multiple time world champions. I'm baffled anyone thinks otherwise.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oi last couple pages of discussion...

You're entitled to your opinions on how things are, but we blind followers are entitled to our vision of success as well. Really, I just feel that Jonathan Good is too smart to let himself get the "Sandow treatment". I don't know if Sandow chose that intellectual gimmick for himself or if WWE did, but if he indeed chose it for himself then he is an idiot for thinking he would have a main event career (what some coin as a successful one) or wwe champion. If it was chosen for him, then that just goes to show how unfair the business is if they would set him up to fail. From the first moment I saw the Sandow character in the WWE my thoughts were "who is this clown?" Great talker, but shit gimmick from day 1. I digress, though. 

Ambrose looked like a geek? Well that's just where our opinions differ yet again. I think that, considering how everyone thought that (post-shield) Ambrose would become an insignificant jobber, he's doing pretty damn well for himself. Not only is he an amazing talker, (really, one of the best that this era has seen) he has a kind of gimmick that can garner some sympathy depending on the situation and now he gets the crowd into what he's doing when before it was a struggle for him to get crowd recognition.

He's not about to go ziggler on us and give us "me, me, me, I deserve this, I deserve that, the wwe in unfair" (well reality check ziggler of course the entertainment industry is unfair). He's going to follow his role in the stories he is assigned to, but he's going to do some silent politics of his own i'm sure. Ambrose may never reach the point where Reigns is as far as a push goes, but I believe he's going to leave his own legacy behind. One that transcends what a prop belt supposedly does. 

I don't watch for Barrett, Rhyder, Ziggler, Rusev, Big-E, the divas, or most of the roster for that matter. I watch for the three post-shield boys and primarily Ambrose. Along the lines, people here and there are going to say that he's doing great and that he's doing not so great. In the end my own opinion is what matters (same applies to you, Pyro, as well as everyone else) and if it comes to a point where I feel that the WWE has screwed over Ambrose, then I will most likely stop watching or at least take a break. I will never stop thinking he's one of the greatest, however.




I just realized what time it was after I posted this. I wish I could join you guys in chat, but I gotta try to go back to sleep. Can't wait to catch up. :mark:


----------



## Gertrud Stein

*Dean Ambrose: A Subtitles Gimmick*

I understand the guy has a cult following and has come from a hard life to be a success but I seriously have no idea what he is saying when he gets worked up. Will take three or four Botchamania episodes to understand. Would a subtitles gimmick work? I don't think thats been Dunn.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Re: Dean Ambrose: A Subtitles Gimmick*



> Would a subtitles gimmick work


subtitles? No subtittes on the other hand


----------



## Arca9

I understood him perfectly well...


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Dean Ambrose: A Subtitles Gimmick*

Just see his face..no subtitles needed :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

It's official, Seth just BERRIED Dean with his promo, his imitation of Twitchy Dean was spot on :lel 








BERRIED Twitchy Dean

I can only hope that I see Dean getting curb stomped on a ladder at MITB.


----------



## let me bang bro

*Re: Dean Ambrose: A Subtitles Gimmick*

Why did Russia lose the court case dealing with the submarine?

They lost the sub-title.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Re: Dean Ambrose: A Subtitles Gimmick*



> Why did Russia lose the court case dealing with the submarine?
> 
> They lost the sub-title.


John Cena get off the wrestling forums you have a job to do


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Being less problematic is never a good thing. Virtually all top stars are problems in the locker room, that's what Vince wants, he LIKES headaches, he thinks it shows passion, or something. He doesn't like a guy who just does what he's told. Dean Ambrose's "Wrestling is supposed to be fun" attitude is not what succeeds, except in rare cases. To Vince, this is survival of the fittest.


This is the ONE worry I have about Ambrose. He has a good look, great charisma, good wrestler, epic mic skills. But he also seems like the type to not ruffle feathers and in this biz, guys like that get walked all over. Bryan has the same problem but he's crazy over. Still, Bryan won't fight for his spot when the time comes that he has to and neither will Dean.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Being less problematic is never a good thing. Virtually all top stars are problems in the locker room, that's what Vince wants, he LIKES headaches, he thinks it shows passion, or something. He doesn't like a guy who just does what he's told. Dean Ambrose's "Wrestling is supposed to be fun" attitude is not what succeeds, except in rare cases. To Vince, this is survival of the fittest.


Cena is the biggest 'Yes' man on the planet and has been Vince's golden boy for over 10 years, Hogan was the same, he always did what Vince wanted him to do.

The only one that was really problematic was Shawn Michaels, which baffles everyone the things he got away with, I.E. Wrestlemania 10 for example, but that said, even Shawn was never really pushed to the Cena/Hogan level.


----------



## HardKor1283

*Re: Dean Ambrose: A Subtitles Gimmick*

If we could get through Ultimate Warrior promos back in the day without subtitles, I don't think Dean Ambrose needs any.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wish Dean hadnt been entered into MITB, but stole the briefcase and fled the building ala Punk. Would have been more interesting to me.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

IDONTSHIV said:


> I wish Dean hadnt been entered into MITB, but stole the briefcase and fled the building ala Punk. Would have been more interesting to me.


I think both ways would be pretty good, we're gonna have a lot of clashes between Rollins and Ambrose now that he's in the match, though what you said would have been interesting too.

I'm happy with both to be honest, probably happier he's in the match, it means more interaction.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> I wish Dean hadnt been entered into MITB, but stole the briefcase and fled the building ala Punk. Would have been more interesting to me.


Hey whichever it happens, I would absolutely love to see Ambrose leave with the case, but I think Barrett's a lock.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> It's official, Seth just BERRIED Dean with his promo, his imitation of Twitchy Dean was spot on :lel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERRIED Twitchy Dean
> 
> I can only hope that I see Dean getting curb stomped on a ladder at MITB.


Shield broke up too soon. Seth needs to take more acting pointers from Dean. :lel


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> It's official, Seth just BERRIED Dean with his promo, his imitation of Twitchy Dean was spot on :lel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERRIED Twitchy Dean
> 
> I can only hope that I see Dean getting curb stomped on a ladder at MITB.


He got him good, i admit:jordan5. Rollins is a great trash talker.


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> He got him good, i admit:jordan5. Rollins is a great trash talker.


He out crazied Dean there :jordan4 It's over now, it's obvious that Seth was teaching Dean. I seriously thought Dean just switched places with Seth like some DBZ instant transmission shit. He was Dean Ambrose there, a better looking version too :rollins









bla bla bla :lel


----------



## Shenroe

So not only Dean has lost his 3 last matches but he don't compete tonight nor on main event? :kobe5


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Cena is the biggest 'Yes' man on the planet and has been Vince's golden boy for over 10 years, Hogan was the same, he always did what Vince wanted him to do.
> 
> The only one that was really problematic was Shawn Michaels, which baffles everyone the things he got away with, I.E. Wrestlemania 10 for example, but that said, even Shawn was never really pushed to the Cena/Hogan level.


Vince is Hogan and Cena's biggest fan. What exactly did they have to say no to? All those main events and world titles? Were they gonna say no to being booked like Superman for a decade? Or Hogan to winning the title out of nowhere at IX? Vince had their back all the time. Bryan is not Cena or Hogan, and Dean won't be either.


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean was awesome tonight...I hope he does what he says and goes to money in the bank then take the case


----------



## Lil Mark

*Re: Dean Ambrose: A Subtitles Gimmick*

Actually you can just turn on subtitles yourself. Not that they are accurate all the time...


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> Vince is Hogan and Cena's biggest fan. What exactly did they have to say no to? All those main events and world titles? Were they gonna say no to being booked like Superman for a decade? Or Hogan to winning the title out of nowhere at IX? Vince had their back all the time. Bryan is not Cena or Hogan, and Dean won't be either.


Bryan and Dean being Hogan and Cena wasn't the point I was trying to make.

I was referring to when he said Vince only likes to work with people who give him headaches and are hard to work with when it's actually the complete opposite, Hogan and Cena were constant Yes men and it's not just about titles either, Cena came back less than 3 months on his injury recovery time when he should have had six months (that's one thing of many he could have said no to, there are many things), he's done everything Vince wants him to do and that's why he's at the top.

I know for a fact this is true anyway because I spent a whole day with 15 of the legends a couple of years ago, Piper, Funk, Dibiase, Virgil, Tito, Martel, Sheik, Koko, Mountie etc... and all of them told us about this, if Vince wants you to do something, you don't say no or you suffer, many talents have been pushed down the card and even released over this.

Vince and Hogan were 'Yes' men to Vince, don't really know why you said Bryan isn't Cena and neither is Dean, I wasn't even talking about that, go back and read again.


----------



## deepelemblues

i wonder if/when ambrose is gonna feud with reigns... rollins betrays them and it seems like reigns doesn't care one bit since he has bigger and better things to do i guess. if i were ambrose's character i'd be almost as pissed at him as i was at rollins.


----------



## silverspirit2001

Shameless bump, to put DEAN where he should be, the front page. And put REIgns out the picture.


----------



## Shenroe

FFS everybody except Cena has been advertised for main event or smackdown, bray sheamus roman bnb seth etc. Still no match for Dean fpalm Starting to think they don't really care that much tbh.


----------



## Deptford

Seth was wrong for imitating twitchy Dean omg KMSL :lmao 

Too bad he gotta have one of the GOAT heels helpin him out with his jokes though :banderas


----------



## pwlax8

While this is certainly russo-esque, what if this whole thing was a setup to get the belt on one of the shield? Like Rollins and Ambrose are colluding so one of them wins the case and then help Reigns out in the championship match just to be a thorn in HHH's side. Certainly for rejuvenate the Shield vs. Authority line if one of them has the case and eventually the title


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> FFS everybody except Cena has been advertised for main event or smackdown, bray sheamus roman bnb seth etc. Still no match for Dean fpalm Starting to think they don't really care that much tbh.


Main Event isn't that big a deal and smack down isn't really as important as Raw. I wouldn't sweat it.:shrug


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> Main Event isn't that big a deal and smack down isn't really as important as Raw. I wouldn't sweat it.:shrug


Yeah but all i'm saying is he gotta be featured more than one segment lasting 60 sec. I think i get why he's booked like that( get his crazy character over first before having real matches), still one bout against a mid low card heel wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Bushmaster

I just asked a fellow wrestling fan who is in this gif and he told me Dean Ambrose. :jordan4







. 

Seth portrayed twitchy addict Dean to a tee


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well that fan shares your poor taste in acting skills then. :hayden3


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Well that fan shares your poor taste in acting skills then. :hayden3


----------



## silverspirit2001

I think they are portending his psychosis character before they start having him in regular matches. The WWE keep mentioning his madness, and so sets up the moment he truly snaps and goes insane. 

They may have him in a position to win the MITB match, but instead hoose to attack ROllins, than get the win.


----------



## RatedR10

Dean Ambrose is the best thing in WWE today. I said it. No one touches him at the moment.


----------



## Shenroe

silverspirit2001 said:


> I think they are portending his psychosis character before they start having him in regular matches. The WWE keep mentioning his madness, and so sets up the moment he truly snaps and goes insane.
> 
> They may have him in a position to win the MITB match, but instead hoose to attack ROllins, than get the win.


Yeh that's what i thought too, establishing his character first because it's a strong character/gimmick.



Sith Rollins said:


> I just asked a fellow wrestling fan who is in this gif and he told me Dean Ambrose. :jordan4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Seth portrayed twitchy addict Dean to a tee


:Jordan He was bound to deliver a picture perfect Ambrose impersonation since he's been studying the G.O.A.T under a microscope for close to 3 years lol


----------



## Andrew Arbuckle

RatedR10 said:


> Dean Ambrose is the best thing in WWE today. I said it. No one touches him at the moment.


Damn straight. I even started watching Smackdown because of him.


----------



## LigerJ81

Scumbag Dean


----------



## Tambrose

Sith Rollins said:


> He out crazied Dean there :jordan4 It's over now, it's obvious that Seth was teaching Dean. I seriously thought Dean just switched places with Seth like some DBZ instant transmission shit. He was Dean Ambrose there, a better looking version too :rollins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bla bla bla :lel


oh Soup.... trying too hard here... I still like you, but :duck



Calamity Glitch said:


> Well that fan shares your poor taste in acting skills then. :hayden3





Shenroe said:


> Yeh that's what i thought too, establishing his character first because it's a strong character/gimmick.
> 
> 
> :Jordan He was bound to deliver a picture perfect Ambrose impersonation since he's been studying the G.O.A.T under a microscope for close to 3 years lol


uh-huh ^^ what they said :ambrose3


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dean Ambrose, my sole reason to watch WWE at the moment.

Here's to Dean stabbing those other poor bastards with forks at MITB.

*Downs a shot of Crown Royal on the rocks*


----------



## Frico

LigerJ81 said:


> Scumbag Dean


"I'm going to Money in the Bank, Tom!!" Good stuff. :


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> :Jordan He was bound to deliver a picture perfect Ambrose impersonation since he's been studying the G.O.A.T under a microscope for close to 3 years lol


You kidding? He's been studying the GOAT under a microscope and STILL can't get an impersonation right. Architect...BAH :lmao


----------



## Deptford

LigerJ81 said:


> Scumbag Dean


:banderas :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

Calamity Glitch said:


> You kidding? He's been studying the GOAT under a microscope and STILL can't get an impersonation right. Architect...BAH :lmao


He got it 100% right, I wouldn't be surprised if his wife is planning on having him committed. He looked exactly like twitchy Dean. I'm almost afraid what one more blackout will do to Dirty Dean.

Gonna call him Seath Rollins now since he is a traitor and now the lunatic fringe


----------



## Romangirl252

The raw fallout video with Dean was awesome


----------



## Deptford

Where Seth's fallout video at though? 

Oh. they aint got scripts and Daddy Hunter there during them things.


----------



## DJ2334

This Rollins/Ambrose rivalry is getting good.


----------



## goldigga

That Ambrose fallout promo :banderas

Even though I would love to see him as a ruthless heel he is so damn entertaining and edgy as a face, you can't help but get behind him (no pun intended for all the thirsty females in this thread)

Loving the Rollins/Ambrose rivalry hopefully we get a few ppv 1 on 1 matches out of it.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Deptford said:


> Where Seth's fallout video at though?
> 
> Oh. they aint got scripts and Daddy Hunter there during them things.


Oh you took it there, yes you did :jt3

On the real though, this rivalry is really, really looking good. I know a few people thought that Ambrose as the face and Rollins as the heel wouldn't work but the dynamic looks like a masterstroke now. Rollins as the handpicked golden boy and Ambrose as his unhinged former friend bent on revenge, just a great combo.

Also that crowd legitimately popped big for Ambrose when he came out, you can't argue with a reaction like that. I still think they should keep them apart until Summerslam though, but any match they do have needs to be 20mins+ without question, let them tell the story properly.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I love how this thread is by far the most popular of the three Shield threads. No surprise really.

Ambrose is very close to being the most entertaining guy in this company. This Ambrose/Rollins feud is really heating up and I hope it lasts all summer.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> I love how this thread is by far the most popular of the three Shield threads. No surprise really.
> 
> *Ambrose is very close to being the most entertaining guy in this company.* This Ambrose/Rollins feud is really heating up and I hope it lasts all summer.


Already is for me. I actually watched main event and Smackdown last week just to see him.


----------



## Crasp

I could watch 3 hours of Dean filling out his tax returns and still be entertained.


----------



## Deptford

This feud is going to be top notch in Kayfabe and mark wars on here :lol 
Just adds more to the fun! This summer gonna one of the best :mark: :mark: 

It's like we finally get our Bryan vs. Punk when Bryan was getting in his prime and before Punk left. 

The OTL and MiTB 2012 matches DO NOT count. The build was horrible and Bryan was dangerously mismanaged at the time as well as Punk. Now the middle of last year, that's the kind of feud I'm talking about that we're gonna get from this. I just feel it coming on.


----------



## Tambrose

Crasp said:


> I could watch 3 hours of Dean filling out his tax returns and still be entertained.


hahaha now that image is in my head- 3 hours of his goofy facial expressions and rants at different taxes and levies. :lol:lol:lol


----------



## MajinTrunks

Just saw the Dean Ambross fallout video and I marked out hard. Felt like I just saw a little bit of Jon Moxley come out.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> Where Seth's fallout video at though?
> 
> Oh. they aint got scripts and Daddy Hunter there during them things.



Ain't no time for fallouts when you're busy living the good life brother 

Ambrose promo was great though. Roaming around in a wifebeater everywhere :lol Best babyface on the current roster by far.


----------



## Aficionado

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll put it like this.
> 
> The way you look at it:
> 
> If Ambrose makes it - Doesn't matter, it was expected
> 
> If Ambrose doesn't make it - Crushing disappointment
> 
> The way I look at it:
> 
> If Ambrose makes it - Huge excitement
> 
> If Ambrose doesn't make it - Doesn't matter, it was expected
> 
> So for all your positivity, in a way, negativity and cynicism actually leads to more positivity than outright positivity does. Hope will be the death of you.


So what you are saying is to expect the worst and...wish for the best? I feel like you expect the worst just to be the guy to say, "Atodaso. Fuckin' atodaso!"

That RAW Fallout clip is testament to his potential. One of the biggest reasons why I like Ambrose how he makes you believe that who he is on the ring is literally his true personality turned up to 11. He does it on a level that is a cut above the rest.


----------



## DesolationRow

The Ambrose/Rollins feud is the highlight of the product. A star-making turn for both men at Summerslam has to be in the works. Let them tear the house down and give us a finish that puts Rollins over as the despicably devious cutthroat he's supposed to be going forward and Ambrose as an intractably righteous madman.


----------



## Deptford

Aficionado said:


> So what you are saying is to expect the worst and...wish for the best? I feel like you expect the worst just to be the guy to say, "Atodaso. Fuckin' atodaso!"
> 
> That RAW Fallout clip is testament to his potential. One of the biggest reasons why I like Ambrose how he makes you believe that who he is on the ring is literally his true personality turned up to 11. He does it on a level that is a cut above the rest.


He todaso, he todaso.


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> I've got some great visuals to share for us Ambrollins lovers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  ambrollins is real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They ask for it.


Yessss. The Ambrollins is going strong!



That Fallout promo :banderas :banderas :banderas Just lovely. 




Crasp said:


> I could watch 3 hours of Dean filling out his tax returns and still be entertained.


WWE, make this happen and call it Total Dean.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I posted this in the Rollins thread.

So Ambrose wins the contract. He comes out on RAW saying he wants a match with Rollins. Triple H comes out and says YOU GOT A DEAL BUDDY but only if you put the contract on the line. They feud at BG, with Rollins going over with the contract.

Ambrose is obviously more pissed now. He says he wants a gimmick match with Rollins, preferably hardcore. Rollins accepts but the contract is not on the line. This sets up SS.

I think this will be a rather intriguing storyline. Imagine the back-and-forth promos between Ambrose, Rollins, and Triple H. What do yall think?


----------



## Kratosx23

Aficionado said:


> So what you are saying is to expect the worst and...wish for the best? I feel like you expect the worst just to be the guy to say, "Atodaso. Fuckin' atodaso!"
> 
> That RAW Fallout clip is testament to his potential. One of the biggest reasons why I like Ambrose how he makes you believe that who he is on the ring is literally his true personality turned up to 11. He does it on a level that is a cut above the rest.


I don't like being right, though. On the rare occasion I'm wrong about someone good, I relish in it. I would love to be wrong all the time, frankly, because expecting the worst is the only way I know how to operate. 

Nice reference, btw, didn't know where it was from at first. I got to continue on with Trailer Park Boys, I've only seen the first 2 episodes on Netflix. Nothing groundbreaking but it was good, it probably gets a lot better from all the good things I've heard over the years.



Leon Knuckles said:


> I posted this in the Rollins thread.
> 
> So Ambrose wins the contract. He comes out on RAW saying he wants a match with Rollins. Triple H comes out and says YOU GOT A DEAL BUDDY but only if you put the contract on the line. They feud at BG, with Rollins going over with the contract.
> 
> Ambrose is obviously more pissed now. He says he wants a gimmick match with Rollins, preferably hardcore. Rollins accepts but the contract is not on the line. This sets up SS.
> 
> I think this will be a rather intriguing storyline. Imagine the back-and-forth promos between Ambrose, Rollins, and Triple H. What do yall think?


No good if Rollins wins the contract.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DesolationRow said:


> The Ambrose/Rollins feud is the highlight of the product. A star-making turn for both men at Summerslam has to be in the works. Let them tear the house down and give us a finish that puts Rollins over as the despicably devious cutthroat he's supposed to be going forward and Ambrose as an intractably righteous madman.


Righteous madman :banderas
Two words you don't see used together too often and it works so well for Dean.

It's okay pyro we love you anyway.


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> Yessss. The Ambrollins is going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> That Fallout promo :banderas :banderas :banderas Just lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WWE, make this happen and call it Total Dean.
> *
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Can you imagine the ratings! :lol:lol Make it happen Vince!


----------



## silverspirit2001

This is how it should be - Dean Ambrose thread 107 pages of pure unadulterated cock sucking, and reigns 65 pages where half the posters slagging him off.. 

Sometimes the IWC can agree on something.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't like being right, though. On the rare occasion I'm wrong about someone good, I relish in it. I would love to be wrong all the time, frankly, because expecting the worst is the only way I know how to operate.
> 
> Nice reference, btw, didn't know where it was from at first. I got to continue on with Trailer Park Boys, I've only seen the first 2 episodes on Netflix. Nothing groundbreaking but it was good, it probably gets a lot better from all the good things I've heard over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> No good if Rollins wins the contract.


Why? It adds to him being part of the Authority. It adds to his arrogant nature that he had to drop the "dead weight".


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BTW TPB is the best thing ever.


----------



## Vics1971

Leon Knuckles said:


> I posted this in the Rollins thread.
> 
> So Ambrose wins the contract. He comes out on RAW saying he wants a match with Rollins. Triple H comes out and says YOU GOT A DEAL BUDDY but only if you put the contract on the line. They feud at BG, with Rollins going over with the contract.
> 
> Ambrose is obviously more pissed now. He says he wants a gimmick match with Rollins, preferably hardcore. Rollins accepts but the contract is not on the line. This sets up SS.
> 
> I think this will be a rather intriguing storyline. Imagine the back-and-forth promos between Ambrose, Rollins, and Triple H. What do yall think?


I don't see the point in Rollins getting the contract as early on as BG, make him fight longer for it, but yeah the rest of it seems good. 

Anyway, I had someone try convince me last night that Ambrose is winning the contract. I'm not so convinced, as much as I'd like to be. It would be one hell of a surprise but I don't think it will happen. I think BNB will get it, or if they want to be boring and predictable, Rollins. No offence, but I just don't think that his time is now, pardon the Cena pun.


----------



## Kratosx23

Leon Knuckles said:


> Why? It adds to him being part of the Authority. It adds to his arrogant nature that he had to drop the "dead weight".


Because I care about Ambrose, I don't give a flying shit what happens to Rollins. I'm not looking for adding anything meaningful to him.


----------



## Deptford

Trailer Park boys is awesome. 

It's a really dry environment comedy but has over the top character and they both kind of equal out. Has a real nice subtlety to it while still being funny af. I've seen all the episodes and movies. 

I've seen all the episodes and movies to a lot of things though :side:


----------



## Nicole Queen

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

















































































































































This beautiful crazy bastard :banderas

:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm not one to advocate for those polls, but Ambrose does look cooler.


----------



## Revil Fox

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't like being right, though. On the rare occasion I'm wrong about someone good, I relish in it.


I 100% back up Pyro on this point. When Christian won the world title and then lost it the following Smackdown, Pyro didn't give a shit and was just happy that one of his guys, one of the guys he had been saying for years would never get a world title, finally reached the top of the mountain. I don't agree with the guy on a lot of things, but he deserves recognition for being able to admit when he is wrong and taking joy in it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well yeah, for some it's the cool thing to hate on pyro. For others they just legit don't like him too much. I also don't agree with his philosophies on wrestling, but I can respect the fact that he isn't _totally_ delusional. :hayden3

But no seriously you're alright pyro.


Anyways, more on topic. I preferred that leather jacket that Ambrose first came out in, but I also like that sleeveless hoodie. Ambrose knows how to rock the sleeveless hoodie. 
:ambrose


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Nicole Queen said:


> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer



If WWE's poll pic had extended to Dean from the waist down, then this is a 99% to 1 runaway.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


Duh :lol Polls these days are such blinding flashes of the obvious.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Nicole Queen said:


> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful crazy bastard :banderas
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


:lol

Either Dean is a fantastic actor or he really IS that batshit crazy


----------



## OMGeno

Glad WWE did the right thing and put him in MITB...I mean, they HAD to, but still.


----------



## cindel25




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Looking at Dean in dem jeans, I guess you might say he has the total package:


----------



## Nicole Queen

IDONTSHIV said:


> Looking at Dean in dem jeans, I guess you might say he has the total package:


----------



## Zarra

I know there is not a big chance but I swear if Dean actually win this briefcase I'm gonna fuckin lose my shit





Oh my goooood look at him
Dean Ambrose the freakin GOAT


----------



## Eddie Ray

Just caught up with Ambrose's segment on RAW...holy f**king shit! the crowd is behind him so much. its been 3 weeks and hes already completely broken out.

He is the anti-hero style face that people have been clamoring for since stone cold. Punk was close but, no, this is THE guy. mark my fucking words.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not that I don't want him to win it, but I doubt it will be part of the plan. If he does wind up winning it tho... :banderas

@Eddie still haven't seen it yet, but i'm about to head home to do so. You and everyone else got me hyped. :mark:


----------



## The Bloodline

Ambrose looks like hes having so much fun with the freedom of his character now. WWE was in need of a face like him. He's excelling. I was bummed he didn't have a match last night but it actually worked out. Him just going out there ruining Seths life is fine with the big ppv coming up.


----------



## Zarra

Eddie Ray said:


> Just caught up with Ambrose's segment on RAW...holy f**king shit! the crowd is behind him so much. its been 3 weeks and hes already completely broken out.
> 
> He is the anti-hero style face that people have been clamoring for since stone cold. Punk was close but, no, this is THE guy. mark my fucking words.


Yes exactly and it's so exciting ahh man I love it :banderas he is freaking brilliant


----------



## Bearodactyl

SBDA :mark:


----------



## Eddie Ray

...when are they getting their own merch, btw?

i NEED a legit Ambrose shirt in my life...


----------



## CALΔMITY

I do too. Something officially his... enaldo

I guess for now I can just buy more tank tops. :lel


----------



## OMGeno

I'm so excited for the contract match. If he doesn't win, I'm really hoping for a breakthrough Ambrose moment (not that he needs one).


----------



## Empress

Ambrose is pure gold. Love the guy. Absolutely love him. He's so good at what he does, it's hard to believe at times that this man is truly just putting on a performance that ends after the cameras cut off. 

I've started to binge on his Moxley promos. It was a great way to spend a few hours.


----------



## Kalashnikov

When it comes to babyfaces, Ambrose's crazy, fucked up psycho is just so much more entertaining than Reigns. Dean's on another level.


----------



## Shenroe

Hmm intersting, they are going with the chosen one vs the people dynamic. Let's see where this goes. 
Can somebody reassure me that Dean didn't already lost the muscles he gained last week? He looked a bit smaller yesterday.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Kalashnikov said:


> When it comes to babyfaces, Ambrose's crazy, fucked up psycho is just so much more entertaining than Reigns. Dean's on another level.


Dean can pull off a thousand different characters at the same time  

No one is on the GOAT's level :ambrose


----------



## Rap God

:damn 
:mark:


----------



## BruceLeGorille

man dean was god level tonight kada


----------



## Simply Flawless

Jarsy1 said:


> :damn
> :mark:


:lol

If they ever want to remake Die Hard Dean would make an ace John McClane


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean was awesome last night...in that fallout video Dean arms were looking good...he needs to lose the shirt sometime soon...I can't wait to see what happens sunday


----------



## Reaper

Holy fuck Dean Ambrose was mark worthy last night ... By far and away the greatest thing in the WWE right now and fast becoming my only reason for watching.


----------



## Zarra

Dean don't care if he's invited he will show up anyway


----------



## ShadowMox

Zarra said:


> Dean don't care if he's invited he will show up anyway


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I just saw RAW 

Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins these two stole the show

Dean had one of the biggest reactions of the night, and people say that he is not over. These reactions will increase because his character is currently the most interesting in WWE 

The fact that Dean enter in the match by threatening to fuck PPV and not for stupid jokes as a Roman way :cheer

Luke Harper and Erick Rowan theme = Loved It


----------



## Empress

Zarra said:


> Dean don't care if he's invited he will show up anyway



I loved this last night! Dean was my absolute favorite last night. I was pissed that The Shield broke up but it should've happened sooner if we were going to get this Moxley version of Dean. I get a strong Stone Cold Steve Austin/Brian Pillman vibe from him. 

I always liked Dean but I literally became obsessed with him after Seth hit him with the chair and he had that "WTF" look on his face. He had me. That was genius. He has the in ring psychology down to a science. I can already picture him standing at the Hall of Fame. That's how good he is. 

I would love to see him and Bray Wyatt in a program together after he and Seth finish what is sure to be a classic feud and matches.


----------



## A-C-P

Not that I needed any convincing, but last night just solidified my belief that Dean was the best part of The Shield


----------



## Nicole Queen

SóniaPortugal said:


> I just saw RAW
> *
> Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins these two stole the show
> 
> Dean had one of the biggest reactions of the night, and people say that he is not over. These reactions will increase because his character is currently the most interesting in WWE
> 
> The fact that Dean enter in the match by threatening to fuck PPV and not for stupid jokes as a Roman way :cheer*
> 
> Luke Harper and Erick Rowan theme = Loved It


Sonia said it quite simple.

Seth and Dean are actually the ones carrying the shows right now. Dean is getting great reactions and the more people see of him the bigger they are going to get (would love to have him on RAW or PPV in Cincinnati :ex

Dean Ambrose doesn't cracks stupid jokes bitches, Dean Ambrose fucks shit up!










:rep


----------



## Zarra

DA GOAT is getting over as fuck. :bow
I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks Ambrose is the most interesting thing in WWE right now.


----------



## THANOS

I haven't posted much in here yet, but damn Dean is just so damn fantastic in this badass face role. I always knew he had it in him, and made the Austin comparisons years ago when he first appeared in FCW to a lot of laughs as one would expect. As I predicted though, he's well on his way to being the breakout star of a group of potential mainevent staples of the future, which is truly a high accomplishment.

I do think at some point they will have to address the elephant in the room, being the poor guy's quickly receding hairline , but simple bald look, with some type of unique facial hair, could do the trick, but Amber has mentioned that Dean can't grow proper facial hair, so it will be interesting, but I'm sure they can figure something out.

Outside of that, the guy is absolutely incredible and firing on all cylinders right now. Every feud he's in from this point forward now that he's on his own, will be must see, and if WWE ever gives him the reigns, pun intended, than he'll prove that he can be the badass face of the company I always knew he could become.


----------



## Eddie Ray

he's always had a long forehead. I don't see how its changed that much. his current hair wetting fad does him no favours though. he did it a few times in the indies and it made him look balding then. 

I have very thick hair yet when wet I look like a hagraven from Skyrim.

I know many won't agree but I liked his short hair in Dragongate USA. it makes his hair look much fuller.


----------



## Vics1971

Why are people fixated with his hairline? Let it do what it does and when it looks too bad he'll sort it out, or let it just drop out, either/or. :lol

Leave the hair alone, as I said on another thread, I like it as it is... for as long as it's still there.:lmao


----------



## Reaper

THANOS said:


> being the poor guy's quickly receding hairline , but simple bald look, with some type of unique facial hair,


Surgical hair replacement. It's safe. It works. And isn't very expensive either. Hopefully he won't mind getting it. His hair really is a pretty integral part of his look.


----------



## Pratchett

If Dean does show up on the PPV and get into the match uninvited, resulting in him "stealing" the MITB briefcase...

So incredibly awesome. I will :mark: so hard.


----------



## AntMan

Ambrose is the best babyface in WWE. The guy is the best overall performer in the company I feel.


----------



## OMGeno

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> If Dean does show up on the PPV and get into the match uninvited, resulting in him "stealing" the MITB briefcase...
> 
> So incredibly awesome. I will :mark: so hard.


Huh? He was officially put in the match by HHH already...


----------



## Pratchett

OMGeno said:


> Huh? He was officially put in the match by HHH already...


Sorry, currently watching Raw. I just saw that part.


----------



## OMGeno

BIG POPPA PRATCH said:


> Sorry, currently watching Raw. I just saw that part.


Oh, thought you had missed that part :lol


----------



## evilshade

Dean Ambrose cuts the best promos. He has potential to be GOAT


----------



## Zarra

:done


----------



## A-C-P

THANOS said:


> I haven't posted much in here yet, but damn Dean is just so damn fantastic in this badass face role. I always knew he had it in him, and made the Austin comparisons years ago when he first appeared in FCW to a lot of laughs as one would expect. As I predicted though, he's well on his way to being the breakout star of a group of potential mainevent staples of the future, which is truly a high accomplishment.
> 
> *I do think at some point they will have to address the elephant in the room, being the poor guy's quickly receding hairline , but simple bald look, with some type of unique facial hair, could do the trick, but Amber has mentioned that Dean can't grow proper facial hair, so it will be interesting, but I'm sure they can figure something out.*
> 
> Outside of that, the guy is absolutely incredible and firing on all cylinders right now. Every feud he's in from this point forward now that he's on his own, will be must see, and if WWE ever gives him the reigns, pun intended, than he'll prove that he can be the badass face of the company I always knew he could become.


Bald look worked just fine for Austin & Angle. Think it will work fine for Dean as well, if it comes to that.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I didn't think Ambrose would be a good baby face, boy was I wrong.


----------



## Tambrose

THANOS said:


> I do think at some point they will have to address the elephant in the room, being the poor guy's quickly receding hairline , but simple bald look, with some type of unique facial hair, could do the trick, but Amber has mentioned that Dean can't grow proper facial hair, so it will be interesting, but I'm sure they can figure something out.


:lol
If you look at photos of him with shorter hair, or from when he was younger, you'll see that he has a larger than average forehead. 

When his hair is dry it doesn't look like it's receding or balding, but wetting his hair draws attention to the top of his head, more specifically his forehead as it's either plastered to it or strongly combed back. So it then makes it look like there's an issue there.

My brother has a receding hairline... Jon just has a big ole forehead :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Reaper Jones said:


> Surgical hair replacement. It's safe. It works. And isn't very expensive either. Hopefully he won't mind getting it. His hair really is a pretty integral part of his look.


Exactly, i even suspect them to have tried it already, but yeah his hair is essential to his appeal. If you remove it, will looks like a geriatric jobber. It's like his achille heel. 

Oh and :
ARRIVE
TRENDS
LEAVE


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> ARRIVE
> TRENDS
> LEAVE


GOAT :ambrose GOAT :ambrose2 GOAT :ambrose3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sith Rollins said:


> It's official, Seth just BERRIED Dean with his promo, his imitation of Twitchy Dean was spot on :lel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERRIED Twitchy Dean
> 
> I can only hope that I see Dean getting curb stomped on a ladder at MITB.


This was bloody brilliant :lmao :lmao :lmao 



Sith Rollins said:


> I just asked a fellow wrestling fan who is in this gif and he told me Dean Ambrose. :jordan4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Seth portrayed twitchy addict Dean to a tee


Soup, you okay? Bro... You got goldfish brain? We've seen this already HA! :lol



Calamity Glitch said:


> Well that fan shares your poor taste in acting skills then. :hayden3


You got him real good Cally
:lel



LigerJ81 said:


> Scumbag Dean


My boy Tom
My boy Dean
Don't know where to look
Who am I kidding?! When Ambrose is on, I suffer with SEVERE tunnel vision 

This is fucking awesome.




silverspirit2001 said:


> This is how it should be - Dean Ambrose thread 107 pages of pure unadulterated cock sucking, and reigns 65 pages where half the posters slagging him off..
> 
> Sometimes the IWC can agree on something.












That's right, and he loves it. Gotta keep the GOAT happy :ambrose3




Nicole Queen said:


> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This beautiful crazy bastard :banderas
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


Did I ever tell you that I love you?



cindel25 said:


>


DIS POST CINDEL
RIGHT IN THE FEELS



Zarra said:


> Dean don't care if he's invited he will show up anyway


:banderas :banderas 

*
Ambrose is just a BAMF*
End of story.


----------



## dumtara

Dean is the next BIG thing in WWE.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Absolutely uncanny

*TWINZIES*



:lmao :lmao



P.S. Ney how amazing was Bo on Raw. :banderas :lel


----------



## 99chocking

My god am I marking out right now :mark::mark::mark::mark:

Easily the standout guy on the roster!


----------



## Banez

I think the feud is on right track. And i hope they keep building it up until Summerslam or something where they would finally have a 1on1 match. it's been good buildup so far for both of the participants.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Zarra said:


> :done


:lol

Looks like Orton has competition for my heart

:faint:


----------



## OMGeno

Banez said:


> I think the feud is on right track. And i hope they keep building it up until Summerslam or something where they would finally have a 1on1 match. it's been good buildup so far for both of the participants.


I can't imagine all of this buildup will be wasted for Battleground. Not sure what they will do with them there, but the one on one just HAS to wait until Summerslam. :mark:


----------



## Algernon

Apparently, Dean Ambrose is the tallest vanilla midget in the history of the business. I can't believe there was any doubt all three Shield members would be top guys. Turning Rollins was definitely the right move because Ambrose was going to get the smark crowd and Reigns was going to get the casual crowd. I could see Ambrose vs Rollins at Battleground. This feud will last more than one PPV. They can always do a gimmick match at Summerslam with a street fight or a cage match.


----------



## Crasp

Old interview but noticed someone uploaded the whole thing a little earlier:


----------



## Vics1971

Zarra said:


> I know there is not a big chance but I swear if Dean actually win this briefcase I'm gonna fuckin lose my shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goooood look at him
> Dean Ambrose the freakin GOAT


He has as good a chance as Rollins or Barrett I think, but no he probably won't win it. If he does, I will lose mine too though.

I need to stop watching this video now, it's not healthy how many times I've watched it. His best yet, definatly. I'm not counting the Moxley stuff because I don't generally. That was great, but that was then, this is now.


----------



## DrewForever

The age of Ambrose has come. Let's just hope he don't catch that highly contagious Cena virus that's been going around the last 10 years.


----------



## Banez

OMGeno said:


> I can't imagine all of this buildup will be wasted for Battleground. Not sure what they will do with them there, but the one on one just HAS to wait until Summerslam. :mark:


yeah i agree. Though.. Battleground name would fit in their feud..


----------



## DrewForever

They should have a build up for Rumble where Ambrose does what Austin done for 98 and attacks all his opponents.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Banez said:


> yeah i agree. Though.. Battleground name would fit in their feud..


Payback would be the best for the feud :

But with so many PPVs fpalm best to find some way to keep the feud until SS and make it even more boiling.

Just look at this craziness - Mox is really hidden in his hand :lol








































































































FLYING AMBROSE OVER THE TABLE! :lmao


----------



## OMGeno

I love how Dean makes it seem like he legit HATES Seth and wants to murder him, meanwhile, the dude is still like his brother I'm sure. Takes real talent to do what Dean is doing and make it so believable.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tambrose said:


> :lol
> If you look at photos of him with shorter hair, or from when he was younger, you'll see that he has a larger than average forehead.
> 
> When his hair is dry it doesn't look like it's receding or balding, but wetting his hair draws attention to the top of his head, more specifically his forehead as it's either plastered to it or strongly combed back. So it then makes it look like there's an issue there.
> 
> My brother has a receding hairline... Jon just has a big ole forehead :lol





Shenroe said:


> Exactly, i even suspect them to have tried it already, but yeah his hair is essential to his appeal. If you remove it, will looks like a geriatric jobber. It's like his achille heel.
> 
> Oh and :
> ARRIVE
> TRENDS
> LEAVE


Yeah...he needs to keep his hair the best he can. It really does look thicker when dry (clearly) and by now definitely he can afford surgical hair placement.

I was gonna catch up when I got home from work, but I simply crashed. 8*D Just woke up.

@TMR that was nothin compared to the Rollins thread :ambrose3


----------



## Empress

OMGeno said:


> I love how Dean makes it seem like he legit HATES Seth and wants to murder him, meanwhile, the dude is still like his brother I'm sure. Takes real talent to do what Dean is doing and make it so believable.



100X this! The man is a genius. I wonder if it's easy for him to turn all that energy on and off or if he needs to cool down afterwards.


----------



## tylermoxreigns




----------



## -XERO-

Ambrose be like.....


----------



## OMGeno

WWE is auctioning off the chair Rollins used on Ambrose and Reigns...which one of you wants it?? :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

OMGeno said:


> WWE is auctioning off the chair Rollins used on Ambrose and Reigns...which one of you wants it?? :lol


:durant3 that chair looks so beautiful. If I had it I would def pass it down to the next generation of Rollinites.


----------



## deepelemblues

dumtara said:


> Dean is the next BIG thing in WWE.


they got lightning in a bottle here if they use it right and so far they actually have been


----------



## LigerJ81

I just can't wait to see what he does next. I wasn't big on Dean when The Shield came on the scene(I wasn't big on all 3 that much in the beginning, but that changed with each of them for different reasons). But mainly with Dean once he started to go more in depth with his character, it just came out of left field and after watch his old promos on Youtube I became a fan. I don't won't WWE to fuck it up for any of the 3.


----------



## Joshi Judas

OMGeno said:


> WWE is auctioning off the chair Rollins used on Ambrose and Reigns...which one of you wants it?? :lol



:banderas

I wants it!!!


----------



## truk83

As a long time fan of his I would have to say that last night said a whole lot about the Dean Ambrose character. I don't know what it precisely was, or even is. What I do know is that last night seemed very different. I felt a sense of "legitimacy" about Ambrose and this feud in general. As a fan of his I will look back years from now and suggest that last night was the beginning of the making of a Legend in this business. Dean is part of the big boom waiting to happen.


----------



## RapShepard

Could someone shoot me a link of his top Jon Moxley stuff (Promos/matches) want to compare his version with what I'll get to see in WWE


----------



## Zarra

RapShepard said:


> Could someone shoot me a link of his top Jon Moxley stuff (Promos/matches) want to compare his version with what I'll get to see in WWE


just search Jon Moxley in youtube,check out the promo compilations


----------



## Shenroe

OMGeno said:


> WWE is auctioning off the chair Rollins used on Ambrose and Reigns...which one of you wants it?? :lol


..." And right there Kevin, you can see the the spot on that chair who crushed Dean's back at least 15 times." 
*Grandpa wakes up and leaves the room for the patio*


----------



## Nicole Queen

RapShepard said:


> Could someone shoot me a link of his top Jon Moxley stuff (Promos/matches) want to compare his version with what I'll get to see in WWE


----------



## Erik.

I love how the fans are going crazy for Ambrose. The anti-hero we've all cried out for since Austin, but with a mix of Pillman in there. He is superb on the microphone, shows character and he's an absolute author in the ring. He's got a great look too in terms of his size. Give him the ball Vince.


----------



## Simply Flawless

:lol

Dean giving hid best Darth Vader impression


----------



## Bushmaster

Erik. said:


> I love how the fans are going crazy for Ambrose. The anti-hero we've all cried out for since Austin, but with a mix of Pillman in there. He is superb on the microphone, shows character and he's an absolute author in the ring. He's got a great look too in terms of his size. Give him the ball Vince.


The other guy with the training wheels is playing with Vince's ball atm. Dean is fine for now because this feud with Seth should be the best thing going for a little while. I hope that brass ring isn't make believe though unk6, Dean can surely grab that and become a STAR.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Ambrose is making his music much better just by being associated with it. The guy is absolutely on fire at the moment.


----------



## LigerJ81

Vince need to take the Training wheels off said guy but I'm glad Seth and Dean are getting their time to show off.


----------



## Eddie Ray

I wanna know when they are going to give them new promo shots. I want to see Ambrose being Ambrose in his promo shots now :mark:


----------



## vanboxmeer

Dean Ambrose - Time Traveller


----------



## RapShepard

Zarra said:


> just search Jon Moxley in youtube,check out the promo compilations


thanks


----------



## RapShepard

Nicole Queen said:


>


and thank you for finding them for me, much appreciation.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eddie Ray said:


> I wanna know when they are going to give them new promo shots. I want to see Ambrose being Ambrose in his promo shots now :mark:


I know, like we already have Rollins' just give us the GOATS already. I wanna see what ridiculous face he has pulled this time trying to look menacing/cray and well... Not :lmao :lmao


----------



## RapShepard

So Dean's a former drug dealer who escaped the hood, he's got extra support from me lol.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

"I'm going to Money in the Bank Tom" :

If they did that exact same promo on live television Ambrose would be more over than Rover :banderas


----------



## Davion McCool

Finally caught up with reading the whole of this thing! I feel like the pre-debut band is getting back together. Shield Thread was legendary for the bromance, but Ambrose thread is life. I love all you guys so much.

I have to pinch myself when I see just how well they are handling our boy. I think WWE recognised that Seth was the one who needed the biggest boost and so gave him the heel role, and Reigns who already has the look and nothing else can get the standard WWE main eventer protection. Ambrose is the only one they are treating like the full package already and are just letting him do his thing. You can tell he has fans in management from how he is been used since the break up. Really, these three guys were workhorses, Ambrose worked more matches than anyone else last year, and that kinda shit gets you noticed in WWE. I don't want to get too hype on Ambrose because we know how they can fuck ANYTHING up, but right now all the signs are good, and our boy is of course taking every opportunity and stealing the goddamn show. I especially like his messages to Seth from a satellite feed live from the 90s. Dude is a motherfucking time traveller.


----------



## Shenroe

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> "I'm going to Money in the Bank Tom" :
> 
> If they did that exact same promo on live television Ambrose would be more over than Rover :banderas


He will top that fallout promo like yesterday so that's alright, next week promo will be sligthy better than the revious and so on lol.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

Erik. said:


> I love how the fans are going crazy for Ambrose. The anti-hero we've all cried out for since Austin, but with a mix of Pillman in there. He is superb on the microphone, shows character and he's an absolute author in the ring. He's got a great look too in terms of his size. Give him the ball Vince.


That's who Ambrose makes you think of, at least in promos on the mic on a solo basis? For some reason I'm thinking of old school Roddy Piper because of his eccentricities.


----------



## jhbboy198917

Ambrose to me is a mix of Piper, Pillman & Austin


----------



## Erik.

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> That's who Ambrose makes you think of, at least in promos on the mic on a solo basis? For some reason I'm thinking of old school Roddy Piper because of his eccentricities.


He reminds me of Pillman because of his loose-cannon persona. I just think he's so like Pillman in his mannerisms and promos that it's literally like Pillman was reincarnated as Ambrose. I know I'm not the only one who thinks this, it was always Piper, Pillman and the Joker when people were talking about Ambrose in the past.

I'd never think Ambrose was anything like Austin, mainly because I've only really known Ambrose as a heel. But he's shown a new dimension being the face, a different face to what we've seen in WWE in years, that badass face who would kick your ass, a void that was left from Austin. Punk was it, but Ambrose can be even better, he just has a more believable look/size to him.

I'm just finding myself wanting the next week to hurry up so I can see what Ambrose does next and I haven't felt like that about a superstar since Summer of Punk back in 2011.


----------



## -XERO-

OMGeno said:


> WWE is auctioning off the chair Rollins used on Ambrose and Reigns...which one of you wants it?? :lol


*I'd take it, but then I'd be tempted to do to somebody EXACTLY WHAT ROLLINS DID TO REIGNS & AMBROSE, ONLY WORSE!*

I'll pass.[/Anger Management]


----------



## Simply Flawless

OMGeno said:


> WWE is auctioning off the chair Rollins used on Ambrose and Reigns...which one of you wants it?? :lol


:lol

Fuck the chair i'd wanna win Seth in that damn auction

:homer6:homer6


----------



## Banez

Simply Flawless said:


> :lol
> 
> Fuck the chair i'd wanna win Seth in that damn auction
> 
> :homer6:homer6


think how the auction would go if he would come with the chair :lol

that catfighting :lmao


----------



## Deptford

Seth, you do not know what you're getting yourself into boy smh.


----------



## Shenroe

Spoiler:  sd



So, the authority has schedule up next Dean Ambrose vs BNB. I guess this is the breaking point to see if they value him or not because suffering a 4th straight loss will kill any hopes i and many poeple have for him.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Banez said:


> think how the auction would go if he would come with the chair :lol
> 
> that catfighting :lmao


Im a girl i'm not above pulling hair or doing a bit of eye gouging to get exactly what i want and need.

:lol


----------



## Tambrose

OMGeno said:


> WWE is auctioning off the chair Rollins used on Ambrose and Reigns...which one of you wants it?? :lol


:lol:lol:lol

I would've thought they would put it in their museum... but I guess they need the money :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean picture changed


----------



## Tambrose

SóniaPortugal said:


>


Ambrose isn't even pale, but they have him looking nearly like Shemus in that picture compared to the orange-tans of the others :lol (minus Kofi obviously lol)


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean picture changed


i still see the old one in wwe.com


----------



## Bushmaster

What a terrible picture :jordan4


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nah they showed this on Main Event tonight so its legit.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> What a terrible picture :jordan4













:jordan5

:floyd1


----------



## Tambrose

I like how everyone's all serious and tough, and then there's Kofi just smiling away :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean picture changed


Kofi need stop smiling, I just can't take him serious


----------



## Belladonna29

Really enjoyed Ambrose's segments on RAW last night. His commitment to his Pillman-esque persona is just amazing to watch. His character feels so intense and entertaining right now--he just brings a cool, throwback element to the show that hasn't been there for ages. Plus he such a smart and convincing talker; he's already mastered how and when to act quietly unhinged or absolutely off his rocker--and he knows how to play those elements to the live crowd just as well as the backstage segments for YouTube(his Backstage Pass promos are usually hilarious and kinda weird). The WWE really needs to pay attention and manage the Rollins/Ambrose as well as they can, because while Sith Rollins is doing the HHH-protege stuff just fine, psychoface Ambrose could be HUGE if they play their cards right.


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> :jordan5
> 
> :floyd1


Is that the MITB picture? :jordan4

New Ring Gear = clothes the average joe wears :lel


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Is that the MITB picture? :jordan4
> 
> New Ring Gear = clothes the average joe wears :lel


Sometimes less is more, Rollins tried to be TOO cool in this latex bondage hardcore porn disguise he calls gear :jordan4
This is a PG show godammit.


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> Sometimes less is more, Rollins tried to be TOO cool in this latex bondage hardcore porn disguise he calls gear :jordan4
> This is a PG show godammit.


Rollins is bringing the attitude era back, he is the Lunatic Architect afterall :shrug


----------



## Tambrose

Sith Rollins said:


> Is that the MITB picture? :jordan4
> 
> New Ring Gear = clothes the average joe wears :lel


and yet still cooler than the Ken doll looking rorbocop-reject costume that a certain Seth Rollins has taken to sporting :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Rollins is bringing the attitude era back, he is the Lunatic Architect afterall :shrug


Well by next sunday he's gonna be the lunatic fringe without the case.:jordan


----------



## Belladonna29

Shenroe said:


> Sometimes less is more, Rollins tried to be TOO cool in this latex bondage hardcore porn disguise he calls gear :jordan4
> This is a PG show godammit.


Hey now! Seth's bondage gear is a little unorthodox and questionable, but for some reason, when he takes off his top and only has the liquid leather tights on, I like it %1000 more. I wonder why :ex::lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I like Seth vs. Dean fans


----------



## Tambrose

SóniaPortugal said:


> I like Seth vs. Dean fans


we do have quite the nice friendly banter going on :


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tambrose said:


> we do have quite the nice friendly banter going on :


You guys are fun to watch because it is a friendly war(if that is possible)


----------



## Romangirl252

Sucked not seeing Dean attack Seth tonight on main event


----------



## EaterofWorlds

I love his whole "Put me in the match because if you don't I'm just gonna show up" mentality. It even goes with how he's been showing up unannounced in casual clothes attacking Rollins the past few weeks. Great character


----------



## The Steven Seagal

So on smackdown Barrett got injured likely cause of Ambrose, and he apparentelly is out of the match... i really hope Dean doesn't get punished for this.


----------



## Shenroe

Romangirl252 said:


> Sucked not seeing Dean attack Seth tonight on main event


Indeed, even if it would be overkill they have to feature him more, like Rollins/Reigns who were both on main event and smackdown.


----------



## Zarra

The Steven Seagal said:


> So on smackdown Barrett got injured likely cause of Ambrose, and he apparentelly is out of the match... i really hope Dean doesn't get punished for this.


How do you know is Ambrose's fault ? And nobody said a word about Barrett being out of the match yet


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Zarra said:


> How do you know is Ambrose's fault ? And nobody said a word about Barrett being out of the match yet


Barrett was involved in a match with Dean Ambrose on Smackdown, which lead to a post-match scuffle including both Jack Swagger and Seth Rollins. During the brawl, either when Ambrose was using a ladder or when Barrett was thrown into a barricade, the champ went down and was obviously in a great deal of pain. He was helped to the back by officials, but there has been some question as to whether or not he was actually hurt, or just selling the injury very well. 

Wrestlezone's Justin LaBar has spoken with a backstage source within WWE that has confirmed Barrett's "severe shoulder injury" to be legitimate. While it has not been confirmed at this time, he is expected to be removed from the Money in the Bank ladder match this Sunday – a match he was heavily favored to win. 


Wrestlezone, we'll see how this all goes, might be bullshit


----------



## Shenroe

Nah he must've have likely done that by himself, bad landing i guess. No where in the reports is implied that Ambrose botched or something like that.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Shenroe said:


> Nah he must've have likely done that by himself, bad landing i guess. No where in the reports is implied that Ambrose botched or something like that.


Now hearing might have been Swagger, i dunno anymore, we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

The Steven Seagal said:


> So on smackdown Barrett got injured likely cause of Ambrose, and he apparentelly is out of the match... i really hope Dean doesn't get punished for this.


It was not Ambrose

It was Jack Swagger


> We've also learned that Jack Swagger may have been involved in the injury and that Barrett took a hard fall on the shoulder.


 (X)


----------



## Zarra

Most likely it was Swagger or just Barrett's fault. As far as I know after the match there was no problem and than Barrett was attacked by Swagger.

Edit: Yup


----------



## Tambrose

wait, is the Smackdown you're talking about this weeks SD?

Maybe put it in spoilers for those that don't want to know? I don't care about spoilers, but a fair few others do.


----------



## Shenroe

Thank God then, because you never know with WWE some have been punished for less.


----------



## TripleG

Dean Ambrose might be my favorite babyface character in the company right now. He's just so psycho and nuts that it is a nice break from the typical smiling doofus good guys.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You got that right. I like how WWE even has the polls on his side. Might not mean much, but I'm seeing a trend. :ambrose3


----------



## The Steven Seagal

WWE physician Dr. Chris Amann spoke to WWE.com about the titleholder's condition, explaining that the English Superstar " ... sustained an injury to his right shoulder when he was thrown into the barricade by Jack Swagger." 


Wwe.com 


SWAGGER


----------



## LigerJ81

Oh Boy this doesn't look to good for Swagger

So I'm guessing they gonna replace Barrett


----------



## Belladonna29

BNB is officially out of MITB according to WWE.com, and it basically says that Swagger caused the injury (threw him into a barricade). While I'm sad for BNB and relieved that it wasn't Dean who botched, I'm already feeling sorry for Swagger. The WWE has a tendency to bury people who stuff like this, especially since it alters the makeup of a ppv main event. Sure, Seth and Bray (or Cena, ugh) are probably going to win their respective matches, but Swagger could be in some serious trouble this.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Belladonna29 said:


> BNB is officially out of MITB according to WWE.com, and it basically says that Swagger caused the injury (threw him into a barricade). While I'm sad for BNB and relieved that it wasn't Dean who botched, I'm already feeling sorry for Swagger. The WWE has a tendency to bury people who stuff like this, especially since it alters the makeup of a ppv main event. Sure, Seth and Bray (or Cena, ugh) are probably going to win their respective matches, but Swagger could be in some serious trouble this.


He got away easilly with DUI, so let him burn this time


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> You got that right. I like how WWE even has the polls on his side. Might not mean much, but I'm seeing a trend. :ambrose3


G.o.A.t


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wagg is not gonna like this :ambrose2

I'm glad that Ambrose wasn't responsible.


----------



## Shenroe

Damn Swagger/Thwagger can't catch a break can they?
:Jordan:maury


----------



## LigerJ81

Shenroe said:


> Damn Swagger/Thwagger can't catch a break can they?
> :Jordan:maury


It's like I'm trying to feel bad but you bring out The Jordan gif and I'm in tear :lol

And I was hoping the Rusev/Swagger feud was a go but that might be in danger atm.


----------



## Shenroe

LigerJ81 said:


> It's like I'm trying to feel bad but you bring out The Jordan gif and I'm in tear :lol
> 
> And I was hoping the Rusev/Swagger feud was a go but that might be in danger atm.


Yeah you might as well put it in the dream matches that never happen category.
A waste.:bosh4


----------



## Belladonna29

Belladonna29 said:


> BNB is officially out of MITB according to WWE.com, and it basically says that Swagger caused the injury (threw him into a barricade). While I'm sad for BNB and relieved that it wasn't Dean who botched, I'm already feeling sorry for Swagger. The WWE has a tendency to bury people who stuff like this, especially since it alters the makeup of a ppv main event. Sure, Seth and Bray (or Cena, ugh) are probably going to win their respective matches, but Swagger could be in some serious trouble this.


Ok, so it looks like Barrett ISN'T officially out of the match after all (I must have misread it or mixed the report up with a dirtsheet blurb). There's no official determination on his status as of right now, but reporting that he felt immediate pain and heard a "pop" doesn't sound like something minor and the match is in 5 days. I might keep him out of the match just to protect him. Meanwhile, they could drop Bo Dallas in the match for comedy I guess.


----------



## Zarra

god dammit dean :Jordan


----------



## Shenroe

Belladonna29 said:


> Ok, so it looks like Barrett ISN'T officially out of the match after all (I must have misread it or mixed the report up with a dirtsheet blurb). There's no official determination on his status as of right now, but reporting that he felt immediate pain and heard a "pop" doesn't sound like something minor and the match is in 5 days. I might keep him out of the match just to protect him. Meanwhile, they could drop Bo Dallas in the match for comedy I guess.


Yeah Dallas i guess why not.
I heard around here they told the live audience that Barett was out of the mitb match. :hmm:


----------



## Deptford

Zarra said:


> god dammit dean :Jordan


:kobe6:kobe6:kobe6:kobe6:kobe6:kobe6:kobe6:kobe6


----------



## CALΔMITY

Beer make it all feel better. :hayden2

DAT subtle unbuttoning of the pants tho... kada


----------



## Wynter

For anyone interested, cesaro_ROCKS, who was there live at SD, gave insight on how the Pittsburgh crowd took to Dean 

Oh, and there's something in there for you too, Soup :lol



Spoiler: SD






cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Barrett beat up Swagger on Main Event. So of course on Smackdown, after Dean pinned Barrett clean, Swagger came out and attacked Barrett. He definitely threw him into the barrett-cade (8*D), but Barrett walked out on his own. * The crowd was really behind Ambrose during his entrance, but also for Barrett. They were pretty good with booing Barrett during the match and cheering Ambrose. A small "let's go Ambrose" chant when he almost got choked out, but nothing too intense.* It was the start of the show too. after swagger attacked the F out of Barrett, Ambrose attacked Swagger. He literally ran him all the way around the ring to slam him into the time keepers box side of the barricade. Then we saw Rollins come running in. * Holy Shit at that curb stomp to Dean. *






Really happy to see Dean getting over. Dude has been excelling in the freedom WWE has been giving him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

So happy for Dean. He may not be monstrously over like Reigns, but that's just fine. He's doing so well for himself.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> WWE hella hyping up this feud. I can't wait to see what happens! :mark:
> 
> I think his entire ratio of proportions are amazing. He is lean and big ambrose3) in all the right places.





Did somebody say something about Lean and Dean ac


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> So happy for Dean. He may not be monstrously over like Reigns, but that's just fine. He's doing so well for himself.


Have patience, Reigns didn't that over overnight. They've build him up, if they don't want to do the same for Ambrose( they do, since they're booking him to his strength but let's assume the contrary), he will build himself up to get really over.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If I were you, I would remember those key, bolded lines. That way, 12 months down the line, when Roman Reigns is WWE Champion, *Seth either has been champion or is right on the cusp of it*, and Dean is Wade Barrett, you'll at least have seen it coming ahead of time.




This coming from the guy who's said numerous times over the past year or so that Roman Reigns is the only person who is gonna touch the title in the next 10 years....you're weakening Pyro!


----------



## Wynter

Pyro...poor Pyro. I don't think he can hold on much longer. That news about Barrett really gutted him :lol


But in other news










So some things are still awesome :ambrose


----------



## LigerJ81

Glad to Hear Dean is getting crazy pops too

Reigns getting The ladies wet

and Rollins being Rollins

All 3 of them of doing some good stuff atm :banderas


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

LigerJ81 said:


>


----------



## Wynter

It really gives insight on just how talented Dean is. The dude basically gives all the mannerisms of a bat shit out of his mind heel, but god damn is he loveable :lol


"Your life changes, when I am your enemy."--Dean Ambrose :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> Have patience, Reigns didn't that over overnight. They've build him up, if they don't want to do the same for Ambrose( they do, since they're booking him to his strength but let's assume the contrary), he will build himself up to get really over.


Oh I've still got plenty of patience for Ambrose. I've been patient since day 1 of the Shield. I like the slow steady build in popularity.

@LeanMean :ambrose


----------



## Deptford

Calamity Glitch said:


> So happy for Dean. He may not be monstrously over like Reigns, but that's just fine. He's doing so well for himself.


I think the people that cheer for AMbrose will cheer for him no matter what. 

There's a difference between his overness and Reigns'. It's hard to explain but I guess you can describe Reigns' as more of a pop while Ambrose is cultivating a following IMO. 

I don't see many people standing beside Reigns to the death. Especially after he starts having atrocious singles matches. 

Seth and Dean will cultivate an organic following while Reigns' future is basically left up to the WWE system, which can either be a good or bad thing. We've seen it go both ways.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cultivating a following eh? :ambrose3 DA GOD


----------



## Deptford

Calamity Glitch said:


> Cultivating a following eh? :ambrose3 DA GOD


P much. Jesus of Nazareth is rising!!


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> It really gives insight on just how talented Dean is. The dude basically gives all the mannerisms of a bat shit out of his mind heel, but god damn is he loveable :lol
> 
> 
> "Your life changes, when I am your enemy."--Dean Ambrose :banderas


This.

He's the guy you know you probably shouldn't like or admire with his craziness and violence... but damn, he's also like a lost puppy dog you want to bring out from the storm, to cuddle, love and feed him up.

Dem dimples!


----------



## Kratosx23

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> This coming from the guy who's said numerous times over the past year or so that Roman Reigns is the only person who is gonna touch the title in the next 10 years....you're weakening Pyro!


Yeah, maybe I am. I reserve the right to change my opinion based on evidence, and it looks like Rollins is going to be champion eventually. This could change. 

Still, it's pretty much Reigns and the other main eventers for the long haul. Yippee.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro...poor Pyro. I don't think he can hold on much longer. That news about Barrett really gutted him :lol


No, I really can't. I've got nothing left. I don't know how I'm going to continue being a wrestling fan. I just don't know how at this point. I've got.....nothing to look forward to.

I know I'm never going to quit, because I can't. I'm addicted to making myself suffer. It's becoming impossible to watch, though, this product is SO unbelievably depressing. If they would just every once in a while throw me a bone, I could grit my teeth through it, but they just won't do it, and why should they? I don't deserve it because I'm a fucking moron who lets them get away with it. fpalm

Maybe the key here is that I just need to stop giving a fuck about ANYBODY. I've already washed my hands of Sandow and Barrett, I'm done caring what the WWE does to them, they're doomed. I've accepted it, mishandle them all you want, it doesn't matter. MAYBE if I can force myself to do the same thing with Ambrose and Wyatt, and I just watch the WWE as a mindless zombie who refuses to give a shit, MAYBE at that point, this company will do something good and give me a reason to care again. 



Deptford said:


> I think the people that cheer for AMbrose will cheer for him no matter what.
> 
> There's a difference between his overness and Reigns'. It's hard to explain but I guess you can describe Reigns' as more of a pop while Ambrose is cultivating a following IMO.
> 
> I don't see many people standing beside Reigns to the death. Especially after he starts having atrocious singles matches.
> 
> Seth and Dean will cultivate an organic following while Reigns' future is basically left up to the WWE system, which can either be a good or bad thing. We've seen it go both ways.


Reigns is like a Michael Bay movie. It looks good and there's lots of explosions but there's no substance and after it wears out its one trick, you see it for what it is.


----------



## Tambrose

Pyro... do you need a hug?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Pyro be depressin the hell outta me.


----------



## Kratosx23

Tambrose said:


> Pyro... do you need a hug?


No, not over this. I'm making it sound worse than it is, at the end of the day it's just a fucking show. And my real favourite tv show is a cultural fucking PHENOMENON which is doing out of this world numbers, so WWE can go to hell. At the end of the day I'm still doing pretty good with my entertainment choices. (Y)

Still, it's a show that I care about and I want to enjoy, and I just can't. Or, it's a show that I don't care about that I want to care about and I'm trying to care about. Take your pick.

Is there like, fucking hypnosis or something that can get me super high on Roman Reigns? Because I'll take anything I can get at this point. Of course if that ever happened they'd probably kill him too.


----------



## Wynter

:lol You know Pyro has to drop the Depression Bomb in this thread at least once a day.

I must be very weird, because I've been thoroughly enjoying WWE lately. I have simple wants and needs I guess :lol

Ambrose and Rollins alone are enough for me to tune in.


That was a world of shitty luck for Barrett though. What were the freaking chances of something like this happening again to him??

He was my top pick for the briefcase since I thought Seth and Dean would screw each other over.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was just thinking of a response somewhere along the lines of re-wiring your brain so you'd enjoy the show a little more. :lol Hypnosis could do a pyro some good.


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol You know Pyro has to drop the Depression Bomb in this thread at least once a day.
> 
> I must be very weird, because I've been thoroughly enjoying WWE lately. I have simple wants and needs I guess :lol
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins alone are enough for me to tune in.
> 
> 
> That was a world of shitty luck for Barrett though. What were the freaking chances of something like this happening again to him??
> 
> He was my top pick for the briefcase since I thought Seth and Dean would screw each other over.


You probably care a lot about in ring work and look, I don't. That's really the problem here. I only care about mic work exclusively, and high level, not decent, only the best, and they haven't pushed that in like 10 years.


----------



## Tambrose

alrighty, no hugs... have a sympathetic pat on the shoulder though *slow shoulder pat*

Maybe you should give up expectations though, then you can just watch it and realise that when it comes down to it- it's a bunch of guys running around and wrestling in their underwear, it's pretty stupid.

The GOAT Ambrose said this himself... I just don't have the gifs to post to show it.


----------



## Kratosx23

I've seen the clip. The problem is, I don't see it that way. That's the reason I refuse to watch any wrestling that isn't WWE, because I NEED to think the show MATTERS. If I don't think the show matters, I can't watch it. And if I think it matters, it matters who gets pushed. Push in this case is specifically referring to the world title and nothing else.

I do it to myself at the end of the day, I really do. It's too high of a standard to live up to. If I didn't value the belt, I'd think everybody (except Sandow) was doing really well, but that's not my mentality. I've always had a first or last mindset.


----------



## CALΔMITY

They say that first steps to sobriety is accepting who you are. 
I'm so sorry


----------



## AntMan

Only care about mic work? Talk about limiting yourself as a fan.


----------



## Kratosx23

I don't get to choose what I enjoy. :shrug

If I don't care about something...I just don't care about it. I can't just will myself into liking something or I would've done it already.


----------



## Wynter

Oh Caly :lol

I actually appreciate all aspects of wrestling. And when I'm seeing any talent excel at at something (whether it's in ring work, mic skills, storytelling, psychology, character work etc.) I'm entertained.

Focusing on one aspect of wrestling isn't my thing.


Wrestling fans have such a Battered Wives syndrome :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, there you go, you've figured out the secret. Like everything and you win no matter what they do.


----------



## Tambrose

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've seen the clip. The problem is, I don't see it that way. That's the reason I refuse to watch any wrestling that isn't WWE, because I NEED to think the show MATTERS. If I don't think the show matters, I can't watch it. And if I think it matters, it matters who gets pushed. *Push in this case is specifically referring to the world title and nothing else.*
> 
> I do it to myself at the end of the day, I really do. It's too high of a standard to live up to. If I didn't value the belt, I'd think everybody (except Sandow) was doing really well, but that's not my mentality. I've always had a first or last mindset.


Ahh right, yeah that would be a problem since the world title stories have been boring for about 10 years or so...

I've always found more enjoyment in the mid-card to upper mid-card stories. For me I don't care a single iota about title belts, and who holds what- I just like the stories.


----------



## Wynter

It's not about liking everything. It's knowing there are other important strengths than just mic skills lol

Bray Wyatt may be amazing on the mic, but one of my favorite things about him is his psychology and storytelling in the ring.

Same with Dean. His mannerisms, dedication to his character and the way he incorporates the little important things into his wrestling matches/promos/ backstage segments. Even the way he "stands" there adds to my viewing pleasure. Whether he's just pacing around like a maniac muttering to himself or twitching, dancing and rolling his shoulders :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Tambrose said:


> Ahh right, yeah that would be a problem since the world title stories have been boring for about 10 years or so...
> 
> I've always found more enjoyment in the mid-card to upper mid-card stories. For me I don't care a single iota about title belts, and who holds what- I just like the stories.


Well, good. However, I find it hard to believe that you wouldn't mark out if Ambrose won the WWE Championship.


----------



## CALΔMITY

We all have our agendas when it comes to watching wrestling. Some like everything for what it is and some only watch for something specific. I watch primarily for Ambrose, (also Rollins and Reigns) but I'm happy with how he is being used. No complaints from me so far. However we can't just make obvious suggestions to Pyro and expect it to be easy for him to change his expectations. PSYCHOLOGY


----------



## Tambrose

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, good. However, I find it hard to believe that you wouldn't mark out if Ambrose won the WWE Championship.


would I mark out that he won the title after a prolonged story where he was fighting tooth and nail to get it? yeah sure, because the character of Ambrose achieved something in his story. 

Just like I'll mark out when he finally beats Rollins down, after he's fought tooth and nail to get to him to make him pay.

The title is just an accessory to me, not an essential. The story of the character is what is essential for me.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Zarra said:


> god dammit dean :Jordan


Ah, nice and bloody...

:side: Caly was right, I am sadistic.

Those SD spoilers :dance Dean has just been unbelievable.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> They say that first steps to sobriety is accepting who you are.
> I'm so sorry


----------



## AntMan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't get to choose what I enjoy. :shrug
> 
> If I don't care about something...I just don't care about it. I can't just will myself into liking something or I would've done it already.


I certainly don't have an issue with your tastes, but I honestly don't see the point in watching wrestling for only promos/characters. There are other shows that provide that. I feel wrestling works because it provides an athletic spectacle and characters and stories. You take away the wrestling and WWE has nothing unique to offer. They can't compete with the writing on The Walking Dead for example.

Just my perspective.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Deptford said:


> I think the people that cheer for AMbrose will cheer for him no matter what.
> 
> There's a difference between his overness and Reigns'. It's hard to explain but I guess you can describe Reigns' as more of a pop while Ambrose is cultivating a following IMO.
> 
> I don't see many people standing beside Reigns to the death. Especially after he starts having atrocious singles matches.
> 
> Seth and Dean will cultivate an organic following while Reigns' future is basically left up to the WWE system, which can either be a good or bad thing. We've seen it go both ways.





Calamity Glitch said:


> Cultivating a following eh? :ambrose3 DA GOD


:bow :bow :bow












Guys, can we mention Roman trying to steal Dean's yard? :ti


----------



## DOPA

I honestly only watch WWE these days for Ambrose and Rollins. Especially the former. I need to watch Dean's parts on Raw before I go to work.


----------



## Kratosx23

AntMan said:


> I certainly don't have an issue with your tastes, but I honestly don't see the point in watching wrestling for only promos/characters. There are other shows that provide that. I feel wrestling works because it provides an athletic spectacle and characters and stories. You take away the wrestling and WWE has nothing unique to offer. They can't compete with the writing on The Walking Dead for example.
> 
> Just my perspective.


Walking Dead would not have been the example I would've chosen...no matter.

There's no way in hell I would EVER be a wrestling fan if I were seeing it for the first time today. Not a chance. I would see one show, not be satisfied with where the few good guys were, and call it a day. The problem is, when I was younger and didn't know any better, I was into the in ring work, and then one of those days, somehow, I just...fell out of it, but by that point it was a force of habit and I never knew how to stop. It's like a ritual, it's just something I do. Monday is wrestling night.

Konnan likes to use the quote "there's no other show in the world where if it were as bad as wrestling, I would continue to watch it". That is definitely something that I fully agree with. There's an addictive quality to the nature of this particular medium and needing to see what they do next, despite it being so bad. I certainly don't believe it's the matches because I don't pay attention to the matches 8 times out of 10, I just want to see the finish.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

I get the feeling Ambrose is going to be a big deal. I know there has been people saying that on here for years but it's only since leaving The Shield i have noticed it properly. They were all good in The Shield but i ways always a Rollins guy (still am) but Ambrose is like a completely different guy since leaving. He's played the role perfectly so far and is getting one of the loudest pops of the night. If anything it feels like he was the one most held back whilst in The Shield and i didn't honestly expect that.

It's everything from his presence on the mic to his facial expressions. It's like he thinks about every little aspect of his promos and squeezes every ounce of believability out of himself. He's just an incredible actor and a solid in ring performer. 

Keep it up Ambrose. I'm just going to sit back and enjoy the ride.........

(until he beats Rollins and i come on and slate him).


----------



## Kratosx23

> If anything it feels like he was the one most held back whilst in The Shield and i didn't honestly expect that.


No, that was way obvious. Anybody who saw his pre WWE, even his FCW stuff was thinking "God damn, they're watering this guy down like a motherfucker". They still are, but we're making progress. You say he's been a different guy since leaving, that would be his traditional character that he's always played. Shield Ambrose is not real Ambrose.


----------



## Bavles

Hey just wanted to say that Dean Ambrose is my current favorite. I don't even have his Jon Moxley persona to base that on. He's won me over based purely on his WWE work.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Reigns is like a Michael Bay movie. It looks good and there's lots of explosions but there's no substance and after it wears out its one trick, you see it for what it is.



:lol

That's probably the best way to describe Reigns


----------



## CALΔMITY

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> It's everything from his presence on the mic to his facial expressions. It's like he thinks about every little aspect of his promos and squeezes every ounce of believability out of himself. He's just an incredible actor and a solid in ring performer.
> 
> Keep it up Ambrose. I'm just going to sit back and enjoy the ride.........
> 
> *(until he beats Rollins and i come on and slate him).*


:lel

Anyways yeah that man really is something else. He just has this way of switching from Jon Good to Dean Ambrose and believe that it's real when he goes out there. It's a testament to just how great he is aside from his ring work.

@Bavles I'm the same way. I instantly became a Shield fan when I saw those three debut in those turtlenecks, but Ambrose was the one I connected with the most. I didn't even know about Moxley until folks shared some of his promos in the earlier shield threads. He will always be my absolute favorite modern day wrestler and maybe someday he'll be tied with Undertaker for my all time favorite.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Nicole Queen said:


> Guys, can we mention Roman trying to steal Dean's yard? :ti


Shameless bump. :ambrose3










(One week and over 127 pages. AmBros/AmHoes, we are going to break this forum :ambrose)


----------



## Deptford

Calamity Glitch said:


> They say that first steps to sobriety is accepting who you are.
> I'm so sorry


the first 3 steps are the most important in the 12 step program 

1. We surrendered and admitted that we were powerless 
2. We came to believe that our higher power could restore us to sanity
3. Made a decision to turn our lives over to the care of God, as we understood him. 


Since Dean = God/Higher Power. 

Just surrender to the higher power, pyro. You've already admitted that you are powerless over WWE so you're already done with step one! (Y) 
Now you just gotta start taking it in the ass from Dean every Monday and you'll be restored to sanity by the higher power!!! :cheer:cheer


----------



## Tambrose

Deptford said:


> the first 3 steps are the most important in the 12 step program
> 
> 1. We surrendered and admitted that we were powerless
> 2. We came to believe that our higher power could restore us to sanity
> 3. Made a decision to turn our lives over to the care of God, as we understood him.
> 
> 
> Since Dean = God/Higher Power.
> 
> Just surrender to the higher power, pyro. You've already admitted that you are powerless over WWE so you're already done with step one! (Y)
> Now you *just gotta start taking it in the ass from Dean every Monday* and you'll be restored to sanity by the higher power!!! :cheer:cheer


oh.my.God. Dept! that line had me all :shocked: and I thought nothing said after all the Shield threads could shock me :lol:lol:lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

:lawrence

Deppie you freak :lel


----------



## LoveHateWWE

Lean Mean Dean Machine's signature 












Zarra said:


>


:ex::done:lenny:briebama4

Damn where have I been, didn't know the Dean thread was like this.


----------



## animus

I honestly think that Dean is the next big thing. I also believe that the WWE knew that as well, part of the reason why they paired him with Reigns and Rollins. Why end up with just one star, for the future, when the WWE could potentially create three?


----------



## OMGeno

animus said:


> I honestly think that Dean is the next big thing. I also believe that the WWE knew that as well, part of the reason why they paired him with Reigns and Rollins. Why end up with just one star, for the future, when the WWE could potentially create three?


WWE desperately needs 3 as well. Cena and Orton aren't going to last forever.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Deptford said:


> the first 3 steps are the most important in the 12 step program
> 
> 1. We surrendered and admitted that we were powerless
> 2. We came to believe that our higher power could restore us to sanity
> 3. Made a decision to turn our lives over to the care of God, as we understood him.
> 
> 
> Since Dean = God/Higher Power.
> 
> Just surrender to the higher power, pyro. You've already admitted that you are powerless over WWE so you're already done with step one! (Y)
> Now you just gotta start taking it in the ass from Dean every Monday and you'll be restored to sanity by the higher power!!! :cheer:cheer


:smokey: daaaaaaam!


----------



## NeyNey

LigerJ81 said:


> Scumbag Dean


That intensity is just outstanding.
Awesome RAW, Awesome Fallout. :banderas
First promo was fantastic, his attitude in it was great!
The crowd riding his cock. :banderas :banderas :banderas
Absolutely LOVE the way they put Dean in the Money in the Bank contract match. :agree: So happy he's in it!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
Can't wait man!!! 

Second promo was also great. 
"Your life changes, when I am your enemy." what an awesome awesome aawesome quote. 


Tyrion Lannister said:


> ...you'll at least have seen it coming ahead of time.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't I know that better than anyone. They never seem to get it. I do my best...





Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'll put it like this.
> 
> The way you look at it:
> 
> If Ambrose makes it - Doesn't matter, it was expected
> 
> If Ambrose doesn't make it - Crushing disappointment
> 
> The way I look at it:
> 
> If Ambrose makes it - Huge excitement
> 
> If Ambrose doesn't make it - Doesn't matter, it was expected
> 
> So for all your positivity, in a way, negativity and cynicism actually leads to more positivity than outright positivity does. Hope will be the death of you.


And your last sentence makes no sense.
All your negativity was for nothing, 'cause you don't say to yourself "Well, I expected it. Now I can move on." or - Quote "DOESN'T MATTER", you are in the same desperate state as people you try to convince that an "Expect nothing/bad"-attitude is better for your soul when the de-push happens. 
Best example is your Depression Post few Pages back.

If you suffer even though you expected that shit, you can enjoy it from the beginning. 

"If Ambrose makes it - Doesn't matter, expected it"
Of course it matters, even if you expect it. Why shouldn't it? Don't get it.

Asked you a "few" pages back why you care so much about other peoples dissapointment. No answer.



vanboxmeer said:


> The reality is that just like in a cult, blind faith will always ignore what's clearly in front of you.


To clearly know something and just blindly believe it are two different things. 



The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> This is the ONE worry I have about Ambrose. He has a good look, great charisma, good wrestler, epic mic skills. But he also seems like the type to not ruffle feathers and in this biz, guys like that get walked all over. Bryan has the same problem but he's crazy over. Still, Bryan won't fight for his spot when the time comes that he has to and neither will Dean.


If you have time left, listen to the Cold Cabana Podcast with Ambrose.
After, you'll understand that business-wise, he is one of the smartest out there. 
When the curtain falls, he might be funny, calm and just have a "have fun" attitude but in his mind he's like Baelish from GOT. 
He observes, prepares in the dark an all that stuff. Just listen and you won't have any doubts about that again.



THANOS said:


> I do think at some point they will have to address the elephant in the room, being the poor guy's quickly receding hairline , but simple bald look, with some type of unique facial hair, could do the trick, but Amber has mentioned that Dean can't grow proper facial hair, so it will be interesting, but I'm sure they can figure something out.


Lol.. I never get why people are obsessed with his receding hairline. :lol
And why can't he grow proper facial hair? 
The stuff I saw on his face many times doesn't look squalid to me.
Just look at Pics from when they came back from the last european tour. 
I think he just never tried to let it grow that long. 



tylermoxreigns said:


> P.S. Ney how amazing was Bo on Raw. :banderas :lel


The way I marked when I heard his theme after Titus came out. :banderas
Mister butter fingers. :banderas


----------



## Bearodactyl

There was genuine joy in his eyes when he started talking about "they didn't have a choice, I was gonna show up anyway". Loved it. Never in a million years would've guessed that Dean fucking Ambrose would be a top or near to top babyface for the WWE in 2014. Mind = blown...


----------



## OMGeno

Bearodactyl said:


> There was genuine joy in his eyes when he started talking about "they didn't have a choice, I was gonna show up anyway". Loved it. Never in a million years would've guessed that Dean fucking Ambrose would be a top or near to top babyface for the WWE in 2014. Mind = blown...



And he hasn't even been shoved down everyone's throats like..... :side: others


----------



## animus

OMGeno said:


> WWE desperately needs 3 as well. Cena and Orton aren't going to last forever.


No doubt, and one could argue that they're making Bray into a star as well. WWE has at least 3 very capable wrestlers to carry the show for the next 15 years.


----------



## Reaper

Bearodactyl said:


> There was genuine joy in his eyes when he started talking about "they didn't have a choice, I was gonna show up anyway". Loved it. Never in a million years would've guessed that Dean fucking Ambrose would be a top or near to top babyface for the WWE in 2014. Mind = blown...


Looks like you and I are finally agreeing on something. 

I always figured he'd be a heel and stay a heel. Never in a million years did I think he'd be a top babyface either. That makes me think that even though i always thought he'd be a main-eventer, I was still totally underestimating his talents.


----------



## LPPrince

I perceive faces and heels differently, Dean Ambrose isn't even really a face in my opinion, he's reminiscent of Austin and The Rock back in the day. Heel in behavior with face reactions. Punk was doing the same thing a couple years ago. Its very entertaining.

I think we need more time with Ambrose on the mic, solo and cutting promos with others in ring.

I'd love an Ambrose vs. Rollins 1v1 on the mic. Give it a good 5-10 minutes. No HHH, No Authority, No Shield, just these two.

That would be wonderful.


----------



## Shenroe




----------



## Reaper

LigerJ81 said:


> Scumbag Dean


Finally the kind of _real _talker that the WWE has been missing since last year. 

Dean Ambrose is finally here.


----------



## Shenroe

WWE wants Roman to be their crossover star.. what if it was Ambrose all along:jordan


----------



## birthday_massacre

Dean Ambrose is the kind of heel that WWE fans have been asking for for years. Lets hope they dont mess this up. He is doing great so far.


----------



## Kratosx23

> Asked you a "few" pages back why you care so much about other peoples dissapointment. No answer.


I don't care, use the information or don't, not my problem. I'm just saying how it is..


----------



## krai999

birthday_massacre said:


> Dean Ambrose is the kind of *face *that WWE fans have been asking for for years. Lets hope they dont mess this up. He is doing great so far.


fixed for ya


----------



## Shenroe

krai999 said:


> fixed for ya


Thank you lol:lol


----------



## OMGeno

Spoiler: Ambooty from SD





















And just because...


----------



## Bushmaster

OMGeno said:


> Spoiler: Ambooty from SD





Spoiler



any footage of the curb stomp he received, I'd love to see that.


----------



## OMGeno

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> any footage of the curb stomp he received, I'd love to see that.


Just this...



Spoiler


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> any footage of the curb stomp he received, I'd love to see that.


Of course you would :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

OMGeno said:


> Just this...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


:durant3 amazing. Thank you


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I'm just glad to see the WWE Universe in general getting behind Ambrose.

In the later days of the Shield, he seemed to be "the weak link" and not many people paid attention to him but now people are finally seeing how good he is and that makes me happy.


----------



## OMGeno

WWE.com has a poll up "Who is the best-looking Superstar in WWE today?".... Reigns and Cena are winning, Ambrose at 5% 

Get it, ladies http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-best-looking-wwe-superstar


----------



## Bearodactyl

KaneHater said:


> Ambrose isnt all that and I will prove it when I get to 10 posts.


You're at 11, go nuts... :draper2 :waffle


----------



## The Steven Seagal

KaneHater said:


> Ambrose isnt all that and I will prove it when I get to 10 posts.


fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster

KaneHater said:


> Ambrose isnt all that and I will prove it when I get to 10 posts.


I can't wait :mark: I don't think he is all that too but he is a really great talent, one of the best today for sure.


----------



## Shenroe

Ah those new posters these days.. Either opening rant bail thread or trolling in others thread. When did things went wrong? I didn't remember seeing many of those last year :lol


----------



## Empress

BarrettBarrage said:


> I'm just glad to see the WWE Universe in general getting behind Ambrose.
> 
> In the later days of the Shield, he seemed to be "the weak link" and not many people paid attention to him but now people are finally seeing how good he is and that makes me happy.



I became obsessed with him during the Shield breakup and how he sold it with his facial expressions. I always just liked him before and his dry humor and ability in the ring, but he won me over that night. He's so damn good that you can't really be sure if he's acting. 

I was upset over the way WWE broke up the Shield and the lack of follow through, but I love Dean on his own. All the guys are shining by themselves.


----------



## Fissiks

Shenroe said:


> Ah those new posters these days.. Either opening rant bail thread or trolling in others thread. When did things went wrong? I didn't remember seeing many of those last year :lol


they aren't new posters though...they are alt accounts tbh.


----------



## Shenroe

Fissiks said:


> they aren't new posters though...they are alt accounts tbh.


What is that?


----------



## Vics1971

OMGeno said:


> WWE.com has a poll up "Who is the best-looking Superstar in WWE today?".... Reigns and Cena are winning, Ambrose at 5%
> 
> Get it, ladies http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-is-the-best-looking-wwe-superstar


I voted. I do wonder about those polls...


----------



## OMGeno

Vics1971 said:


> I voted. I do wonder about those polls...


I just noticed Brad Maddox is in the poll, but he's "fired"? :lol


----------



## Shenroe

He's still 4th behind the obvious ones (Orton/Cena/Reigns), i'm not counting torito.


----------



## cindel25

Deptford said:


> the first 3 steps are the most important in the 12 step program
> 
> 1. We surrendered and admitted that we were powerless
> 2. We came to believe that our higher power could restore us to sanity
> 3. Made a decision to turn our lives over to the care of God, as we understood him.
> 
> 
> Since Dean = God/Higher Power.
> 
> Just surrender to the higher power, pyro. You've already admitted that you are powerless over WWE so you're already done with step one! (Y)
> Now you just gotta start taking it in the ass from Dean every Monday and you'll be restored to sanity by the higher power!!! :cheer:cheer



I'M Ready!


----------



## Vics1971

OMGeno said:


> I just noticed Brad Maddox is in the poll, but he's "fired"? :lol


Yep, it's strange. It's a coincidence (NOT) that WWE's 3 darlings have the highest percentage of votes, and everyone else has no more than 5ish percent.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

> Goldust and Stardust aren't the only ones who can rock the face paint. WWE.com imagined what 10 Superstars — including Dean Ambrose — would look like if they painted their faces.


----------



## Fissiks

Shenroe said:


> What is that?


alternative accounts. people who are already posters on the site making new accounts to troll with.


----------



## Shenroe

Fissiks said:


> alternative accounts. people who are already posters on the site making new accounts to troll with.


Well that's.. Specual. If they entertained by their antics more power to them. Do you have one?


----------



## Janellie

SóniaPortugal said:


>




Reminds me of Tate from American Horror Story


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐




----------



## Deptford

SóniaPortugal said:


>


love how they stated "INCLUDING DEAN AMBROSE!!" 

DAT name drawing power already :banderas


----------



## Reaper

BarrettBarrage said:


> I'm just glad to see the WWE Universe in general getting behind Ambrose.
> 
> In the later days of the Shield, he seemed to be "the weak link" and not many people paid attention to him but now people are finally seeing how good he is and that makes me happy.


It was mainly casuals. Most people on this forum especially this thread have been fully behind him right from the start. We knew that all he needed was a few opportunities on the mic and that would be all it would take.


----------



## Shenroe

Deptford said:


> love how they stated "INCLUDING DEAN AMBROSE!!"
> 
> DAT name drawing power already :banderas


His youtube videos are generally the most viewed after the main event. Just look for all his segments in wwe channel, since the break up, most or 2nd most watched. Dat power.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Come on Mister 10 posts, hurry up already.


----------



## LigerJ81

SóniaPortugal said:


>


First thought that came to mind

Omg Dean Ambrose is the Ghost Rider :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

That face paint is pretty badass even though it's just a what-if type of deal.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I was late to the Ambrose party & had no knowledge of anything he has done in his career until he debuted with the Shield, but after looking back at a good portion of his CZW career I can understand why so many people hyped this guy. He just has "it" - douche heel, scruffy with insane mic skills. He can easily carry titles & be a prick about it, and he's got enough talent to have the fans buy into him as well so I'm excited for his future. I really hope WWE isn't blind & uses Rollins, Reigns & Ambrose to their full potential. By the way they've booked them since their debut, they seem to realize that all 3 guys have valuable futures.


----------



## dan the marino

Empress said:


> I became obsessed with him during the Shield breakup and how he sold it with his facial expressions. I always just liked him before and his dry humor and ability in the ring, but he won me over that night. He's so damn good that you can't really be sure if he's acting.
> 
> I was upset over the way WWE broke up the Shield and the lack of follow through, but I love Dean on his own. All the guys are shining by themselves.


Oh I agree completely. I've always liked Dean but I think so far character and gimmick-wise he's benefited the most from this break-up. He's playing his role perfectly and has the great role as the likeable but unpredictable loose-cannon maniac. A few months ago I think I would've said Rollins was my favorite member of the Shield. Fantastic in the ring but also far, far improved on the mic: he went from what I would call bad to being pretty good, and really sold the whole group with his little mannerisms (I keep bringing it up but 'MISTER PIPPEEEER' was great): he definitely benefited from working with Ambrose. Right now though he's kind of generic goon #3 while Ambrose is stealing the show.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Janellie said:


> Reminds me of Tate from American Horror Story


Yes looks Tate


----------



## Empress

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Oh I agree completely. I've always liked Dean but I think so far character and gimmick-wise he's benefited the most from this break-up. He's playing his role perfectly and has the great role as the likeable but unpredictable loose-cannon maniac. A few months ago I think I would've said Rollins was my favorite member of the Shield. Fantastic in the ring but also far, far improved on the mic: he went from what I would call bad to being pretty good, and really sold the whole group with his little mannerisms *(I keep bringing it up but 'MISTER PIPPEEEER' was great)*: he definitely benefited from working with Ambrose. Right now though he's kind of generic goon #3 while Ambrose is stealing the show.


I was just watching that on YouTube. Seth had me dying. :lol That entire segment was great but I lost when Seth taunted Piper. 

I think Ambrose has definitely aided Rollins and Reigns. Rollins is getting more of the rub since they're in a program together. Ambrose really has his psychology down to a science. I'm not sure where Jonathan Good begins and Dean Ambrose/Moxley ends. But that's a good thing. I've been trying to find as many videos as I can of him on YouTube. 

Eventually, I want to see Dean and Bray go at it one on one, especially on the mic.


----------



## Shenroe

So who in this thread wants to see Ambrose win sunday? To talk a little bit storyline.


----------



## Empress

I don't want to see Ambrose win since it would do nothing to further the storyline. He wants revenge against Seth, not the chance to be champion. Besides, I'd like to see Ambrose's satisfaction either screwing Seth out of the win or taking the crazy up another notch if Seth wins.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I agree with Empress. Naturally I'd love to see Ambrose succeed in kayfabe, but at this point in time I'd say a win for him is just another shot at taking Seth down.


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> So who in this thread wants to see Ambrose win sunday? To talk a little bit storyline.





Spoiler: My Answer


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah I agree with Empress. Naturally I'd love to see Ambrose succeed in kayfabe, but at this point in time I'd say a win for him is just another shot at taking Seth down.


So what? Seth and Roman will not play philanthropist wih him if they got the opportunity to win the strap. This is a competitive place, every man for himself. You got to think in term of Ambrose fan now, not shield fans. 
Besides he is already crazy, what more can he do lol before it gets cringe-worthy :draper2
Seth has his big heel push and Roman the top face push, if Dean doesn't have something consistent where does he goes then?


----------



## Kratosx23

He has to win, every other choice is horrendous.

That being said, it'll be Rollins because fuck entertaining you.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> So what? Seth and Roman will not play philanthropist wih him if they got the opportunity to win the strap. This is a competitive place, every man for himself. You got to think in term of Ambrose fan now, not shield fans.
> Besides he is already crazy, what more can he do lol before it gets cringe-worthy :draper2
> Seth has his big heel push and Roman the top face push, if Dean doesn't have something consistent where does he goes then?


Apparently, a great and gorgeous story with Seth during the summer without Roman in the middle, thank God

I think Seth and Dean were not going to win, but now with the BNB injury will be changes and one of them will win


----------



## Tambrose

The poster of the Shield in the mew magazine is awesome, my copy arrived today. I have no clue what I'll do with it since I haven't really pinned up posters since I was about 16, but maybe I'll make an exception. 

oh @Wynter- there's a Bo Dallas interview too


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> The poster of the Shield in the mew magazine is awesome, my copy arrived today. I have no clue what I'll do with it since I haven't really pinned up posters since I was about 16, but maybe I'll make an exception.
> 
> oh @Wynter- there's a Bo Dallas interview too


Send it to me if you have no idea what to do with it


----------



## Banez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He has to win, every other choice is horrendous.
> 
> That being said, it'll be Rollins because fuck entertaining you.


I don't see Cena winning... and i see Ambrose winning... guess i'l find out on sunday how wrong can i be? 

Dean winning would make Rollins go crazy, he betrayed Shield because he wanted glory for himself... now he asked Ambrose in this match so he can keep it eye on... It would be funny to see how he would react if Ambrose managed to win the briefcase. It would probably burst ton of good promos from Seth about Dean.

besides... since when has Heel asked for something that got granted only NOT to have it backfire?


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> Apparently, a great and gorgeous story with Seth during the summer without Roman in the middle, thank God
> 
> I think Seth and Dean were not going to win, but now with the BNB injury will be changes and one of them will win


How do you see things pan out?


----------



## Shenroe

Banez said:


> I don't see Cena winning... and i see Ambrose winning... guess i'l find out on sunday how wrong can i be?
> 
> Dean winning would make Rollins go crazy, he betrayed Shield because he wanted glory for himself... now he asked Ambrose in this match so he can keep it eye on... It would be funny to see how he would react if Ambrose managed to win the briefcase. It would probably burst ton of good promos from Seth about Dean.
> 
> besides... since when has Heel asked for something that got granted only NOT to have it backfire?


Exactly, if Rollins wins everything then what's the point?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Banez said:


> I don't see Cena winning... and i see Ambrose winning... guess i'l find out on sunday how wrong can i be?
> 
> Dean winning would make Rollins go crazy, he betrayed Shield because he wanted glory for himself... now he asked Ambrose in this match so he can keep it eye on... It would be funny to see how he would react if Ambrose managed to win the briefcase. It would probably burst ton of good promos from Seth about Dean.
> 
> besides... since when has Heel asked for something that got granted only NOT to have it backfire?


Seth also said "I've got this"...which generally means he doesn't :lol

My ideal scenario still has neither winning  It would drive both of them nuts.


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> Exactly, if Rollins wins everything then what's the point?


Winning the MITB doesn't count as everything :shrug

You can say Dean needs it but Seth needs it just as much. He loses and gets angry like you say, where would he go from there?


----------



## Wynter

Shenroe said:


> Exactly, if Rollins wins everything then what's the point?




Cause apparently if Seth doesn't win everything out the gate, his heel turn is a failure  Forget about all the great storyline opportunities this can spawn if Dean did indeed win the suitcase, no, Seth needs to win or the angle is shit lol

Knowing Triple H, he would make Dean put the briefcase on the line at Summerslam/Battleground in order for him to get a match with Seth lol


EDIT: @Tambrose :bo


----------



## Banez

Sith Rollins said:


> Winning the MITB doesn't count as everything :shrug
> 
> You can say Dean needs it but Seth needs it just as much. He loses and gets angry like you say, where would he go from there?


You didn't see the machiavellian plan i had in mind.

Dean gets the briefcase.

Seth gets angry, makes a promos about it.

Trips makes a 1on1 match for the briefcase in Battleground or then it gets stretched on Summerslam.

Seth wins the briefcase. And Dean retaliates. The feud could go on for several PPV's. Dean could attempt to cost Seth the Cashing in f.e.

That could work..

Here's a question for you: Seth was the one who betrayed the Shield. If he wins the briefcase... what does Dean gain from it? how would you utilize Dean then?


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Winning the MITB doesn't count as everything :shrug
> 
> You can say Dean needs it but Seth needs it just as much. He loses and gets angry like you say, where would he go from there?


You kidding? He's with HHH, what more do you want lol. His fucking protegée


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> So what? Seth and Roman will not play philanthropist wih him if they got the opportunity to win the strap. This is a competitive place, every man for himself. You got to think in term of Ambrose fan now, not shield fans.
> Besides he is already crazy, what more can he do lol before it gets cringe-worthy :draper2
> Seth has his big heel push and Roman the top face push, if Dean doesn't have something consistent where does he goes then?


Uhh I AM thinking as an Ambrose fan. I don't think you understand what I was saying. At this very point in time I'm sure that somewhere in his mind Ambrose plans to win, but what he really wants is revenge on Seth. All he ever wants to do is get his hands on Seth and beat the crap out of him. The money in the bank contract is just something on the side that would be nice for him to have.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> any footage of the curb stomp he received, I'd love to see that.







Spoiler


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Uhh I AM thinking as an Ambrose fan. I don't think you understand what I was saying. At this very point in time I'm sure that somewhere in his mind Ambrose plans to win, but what he really wants is revenge on Seth. All he ever wants to do is get his hands on Seth and beat the crap out of him. The money in the bank contract is just something on the side that would be nice for him to have.


This. Dean doesn't particularly care about the title shot--for the past month, the prize for him has always been beating Seth half to death.


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Uhh I AM thinking as an Ambrose fan. I don't think you understand what I was saying. At this very point in time I'm sure that somewhere in his mind Ambrose plans to win, but what he really wants is revenge on Seth. All he ever wants to do is get his hands on Seth and beat the crap out of him. The money in the bank contract is just something on the side that would be nice for him to have.


Exactly. He effectively said he didn't care if he was placed in the match or not, he was going to show up anyway and screw Rollins out of winning the briefcase. With him officially in the match now not only does he get the opportunity to get his hands on Rollins but also on the prize that Rollins covets. A cherry on top of the revenge sundae.


----------



## krai999

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Spoiler


don't feed the troll. He's just rallying ambrose fans


----------



## Wynter

Yup, Dean's main focus is to destroy Seth; skin him layer by layer :lol MITB just sweetens the pot for him because he knows Seth wants the briefcase. Dean can give two shits about the titles while Seth Rollins is still breathing. Winning the briefcase will knock a very cocky, self assured Rollins off his kilter. 


Dean can constantly goad Seth with the briefcase in every promo. Gleefully watch as he burrows himself deep under Seth's skin. Throw it in Seth's face on how he couldn't win MITB on his own and a guy, who he said would end up laying face down in a ditch without him, did :lol

Dude, he was planning on selling the damn case after he stole it and screwed Seth over :lmao

Dean winning would really add some more layers, heat and emotions to this feud.


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> Uhh I AM thinking as an Ambrose fan. I don't think you understand what I was saying. At this very point in time I'm sure that somewhere in his mind Ambrose plans to win, but what he really wants is revenge on Seth. All he ever wants to do is get his hands on Seth and beat the crap out of him. The money in the bank contract is just something on the side that would be nice for him to have.


He also said he will be a thorn in the side of HHH in his backstage fallout promo when he talked about how trips would explain to his investors etc that a scumbag like him would hold the briefcase and become champ. He is just like Roman but at a lower scale.


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> This. Dean doesn't particularly care about the title shot--for the past month, the prize for him has always been beating Seth half to death.


Yup and like Ambrose said in his Raw fallout interview it would be an embarrassment on HHH's behalf if Dean wound up being the contract holder. However, Dean really just wants Seth to suffer by his own hands. He's out for blood and he can set out for it whether he's the contract holder or not.

I will 8*D if he did wind up winning it though.

@Shenroe This is true, but HHH isn't his main target. That's Roman's right now.



krai999 said:


> don't feed the troll. He's just rallying ambrose fans


Don't take soup so seriously. He has legit convos regarding ambrose. He just likes to cause banter. :hayden2


----------



## Bushmaster

Banez said:


> You didn't see the machiavellian plan i had in mind.
> 
> Dean gets the briefcase.
> 
> Seth gets angry, makes a promos about it.
> 
> Trips makes a 1on1 match for the briefcase in Battleground or then it gets stretched on Summerslam.
> 
> Seth wins the briefcase. And Dean retaliates. The feud could go on for several PPV's. Dean could attempt to cost Seth the Cashing in f.e.
> 
> That could work..
> 
> *Here's a question for you: Seth was the one who betrayed the Shield. If he wins the briefcase... what does Dean gain from it? how would you utilize Dean then?*


Seth wins the briefcase.

Dean becomes more insane more deranged because of it.

Interferes whenever Seth tries to cash in the case. A match is then made to end it all which Seth wins due to help from HHH.

Dean loses it and attacks Reigns who he thought was his brother yet hasn't helped him get revenge.


Seth can have the briefcase and still be in a singles feud with Dean. Seth just turned heel because he wanted bigger and greater things. He loses it here and the audience will just see him as a loser. You can't betray your team for bigger and better things and lose the 1st big opportunity you get. We talk about momentum all the time, Seth just did something really shocking, you think losing his first big match would be the way to go?

Dean and Seth can fight for months. I like the idea of him constantly ruining his cash in chances. If Dean wins the case then how would that make Seth look? And also, no fighting over the briefcase fpalm it's just stupid. Only reason it happened once was because Kennedy got injured.



Shenroe said:


> You kidding? He's with HHH, what more do you want lol. His fucking protegée


He's with HHH and if he loses then what :lol HHH starts 2nd guessing his pick and kicks him out? Thus making this whole heel turn pointless.


----------



## Shenroe

krai999 said:


> don't feed the troll. He's just rallying ambrose fans


Nah he's cool, we like to take jabs at each other :lol


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

krai999 said:


> don't feed the troll. He's just rallying ambrose fans




that's not feeding....soup's been down since day 1, we cool and he knows it's all fun :lol


----------



## Hirstwah23

I'll start off by saying that Dean Ambrose is my favourite superstar in WWE today. He has an unpredictability about his character that gives him an endless amount of interesting storylines in the future. As far as Money in the Bank goes, if he wins the briefcase just to lose it to Seth in a one on one match, i'll be pissed. I'd rather have Seth win mitb and Dean win the fued, that way they both look strong coming out. If Seth comes away from Summerslam with the briefcase and the win over Ambrose then that does Dean no good at all. Rollins to win mitb and Ambrose to get revenge and win the fued, thats what makes the most sense.


----------



## Wynter

Ambrose doesn't care about the damn briefcase and belt. He cares about the reaction it would cause if he won both. He knows it would piss Seth and Trips off. The belt/briefcase is just a tool; something Dean knows his rivals look at with importance, so he's going to happily parade it around with a god damn smug ass smirk :lol


----------



## Telos

Shenroe said:


> He also said he will be a thorn in the side of HHH in his backstage fallout promo when he talked about how trips would explain to his investors etc that a scumbag like him would hold the briefcase and become champ. He is just like Roman but at a lower scale.


Ultimately both of the remaining "Shield" are set on taking down the Authority piece by piece. Divide and conquer. Ambrose gets Rollins, Reigns gets Orton, and eventually both will set their sights on Triple H. I'm sure The Demon (no, fuck off Vince) Kane will remain involved in this angle as well.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I realllllllly would have loved if Dean wasn't in the match and showed up to just steal the case....it so could have been done for real and the crowd would have went nuts with him escaping with it




think goldust and big show, while fired, in the crowd with black hoodies, one being 7' tall and 450lbs, the other a full face of paint kinda run in


----------



## Deptford

:lol Seth fans want him to be a heel *AND* win all the time too. 
Cuz that's obviously how it works in the WWE. 

It's aggravating because if Dean were the heel in the scenario, people would 100 percent be behind him losing and argue that he should since he is the heel. Now he's the face and people still want him to lose. :lmao :lmao 

Just shows how much more Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling. Wins and losses and paranoia aside. If he was a complete jobber we'd still be here and strong :shrug
Starting to doubt that Seth's pretty ass could handle all that


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Seth wins the briefcase.
> 
> Dean becomes more insane more deranged because of it.
> 
> Interferes whenever Seth tries to cash in the case. A match is then made to end it all which Seth wins due to help from HHH.
> 
> Dean loses it and attacks Reigns who he thought was his brother yet hasn't helped him get revenge.
> 
> 
> Seth can have the briefcase and still be in a singles feud with Dean. Seth just turned heel because he wanted bigger and greater things. He loses it here and the audience will just see him as a loser. You can't betray your team for bigger and better things and lose the 1st big opportunity you get. We talk about momentum all the time, Seth just did something really shocking, you think losing his first big match would be the way to go?
> 
> Dean and Seth can fight for months. I like the idea of him constantly ruining his cash in chances. If Dean wins the case then how would that make Seth look? And also, no fighting over the briefcase fpalm it's just stupid. Only reason it happened once was because Kennedy got injured.


So your scenario and pay off for Dean is the predictable heel turn on Reigns :StephenA
You cannot say that and imply this is a good thing for Dean lol. He will be lost in the shuffle since he would not feud with the authority anymore but merely with Roman.The latter will def squash him and get to the next meal.
Heels loses all the time, and don't worry for how Rollins would be perceived by the audience. He's not a monster heel so they will be no credibility lost. Most casuals expect him to lose anyway with the heat he's getting so nothing dramatic will happen for him if he loses, HHH will still big him up too.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup, Dean's main focus is to destroy Seth; skin him layer by layer :lol MITB just sweetens the pot for him because he knows Seth wants the briefcase. Dean can give two shits about the titles while Seth Rollins is still breathing. Winning the briefcase will knock a very cocky, self assured Rollins off his kilter.
> 
> 
> Dean can constantly goad Seth with the briefcase in every promo. Gleefully watch as he burrows himself deep under Seth's skin. Throw it in Seth's face on how he couldn't win MITB on his own and a guy, who he said would end up laying face down in a ditch without him, did :lol
> 
> Dude, he was planning on selling the damn case after he stole it and screwed Seth over :lmao
> 
> Dean winning would really add some more layers, heat and emotions to this feud.


It would also spur Seth on to really go after Dean as well instead of just teasing him because that loss would be highly embarrassing after his constant declarations that he controlled Dean.




Telos said:


> Ultimately both of the remaining "Shield" are set on taking down the Authority piece by piece. Divide and conquer. Ambrose gets Rollins, Reigns gets Orton, and eventually both will set their sights on Triple H. I'm sure The Demon (no, fuck off Vince) Kane will remain involved in this angle as well.


:lmao THEDEMONKANE. Seriously though, poor guy. This is doing him no good at all.

Exactly this. There's a plan in motion here.



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I realllllllly would have loved if Dean wasn't in the match and showed up to just steal the case....it so could have been done for real and the crowd would have went nuts with him esxaping with it


Complete with footage of Dean pawning it to be shown at the next night's Raw :lol


----------



## Wynter

Seth's ego is getting out of control, it would serve him right to ultimately lose to a guy he completely shitted on


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I realllllllly would have loved if Dean wasn't in the match and showed up to just steal the case....it so could have been done for real and the crowd would have went nuts with him escaping with it.


I thought back to when Ambrose screwed Seth over in FCW and ran out laughing. Something along the lines of what you said would have been :banderas


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Sith Rollins said:


> Seth just turned heel because he wanted bigger and greater things.




Are you kidding me with this? The Authority/Evolution hasn't been shit or done shit since before Mania. 


Only a Seth Rollins fan would think betraying your brothers for a consistently losing team is going on to bigger and better things...



oh wait.......




you're right on target with your thoughts....my bad


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao *THEDEMONKANE.* Seriously though, poor guy. This is doing him no good at all.


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> :lol Seth fans want him to be a heel *AND* win all the time too.
> Cuz that's obviously how it works in the WWE.
> 
> It's aggravating because if Dean were the heel in the scenario, people would 100 percent be behind him losing and argue that he should since he is the heel. Now he's the face and people still want him to lose. :lmao :lmao
> 
> Just shows how much more Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling. Wins and losses and paranoia aside. If he was a complete jobber we'd still be here and strong :shrug
> Starting to doubt that Seth's pretty ass could handle all that


What? If Dean was the heel you think people would want him to lose? And what is ALL the time. This is the 1st match between the 2 technically how is winning the briefcase all the time. I've stated plenty of times that I hate the heel turn because he is a WWE heel and losing is what he will do. 

It's way to early for him to lose. How can he do something that big in turning on the Shield only to lose his 1st big match? Do people forget how the Wyatt and Cena feud started and how it ended? Started off so hot only for Bray to lose the 1st match against John thus hurting his heel momentum alot.

Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling more :sodone




Shenroe said:


> So your scenario and pay off for Dean is the predictable heel turn on Reigns :StephenA
> You cannot say that and imply this is a good thing for Dean lol. He will be lost in the shuffle since he would not feud with the authority anymore but merely with Roman.The latter will def squash him and get to the next meal.
> Heels loses all the time, and don't worry for how Rollins would be perceived by the audience. He's not a monster heel so they will be no credibility lost. Most casuals expect him to lose anyway with the heat he's getting so nothing dramatic will happen for him if he loses, HHH will still big him up too.


Heels lose all the time but not their first match. If Dean was the one to turn heel and say he is better than the other 2 would you want his 1st match to be a loss thus making the whole heel turn look silly at the time. 

If Seth loses he'll look stupid. He turned for bigger and better things only to lose and he was the one that asked for Dean to be added. How can he not look silly there?


LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Are you kidding me with this? The Authority/Evolution hasn't been shit or done shit since before Mania.
> 
> 
> Only a Seth Rollins fan would think betraying your brothers for a consistently losing team is going on to bigger and better things...
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're right on target with your thoughts....my bad


:lmao go check my posts about the heel turn then talk or ask anyone in the chatbox


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> I thought back to when Ambrose screwed Seth over in FCW and ran out laughing. Something along the lines of what you said would have been :banderas


Would have killed me if they first showed him in the crowd with popcorn and soda:lmao

Sorry Lean boo, I'll be good now :angel:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

JacqSparrow said:


> Would have killed me if they first showed him in the crowd with popcorn and soda:lmao
> 
> Sorry Lean boo, I'll be good now :angel:





YASSSSSS! Sorta like when Miss Elizabeth (God rest her beautiful soul) was in the crowd at Mania watching Macho Man's match before they reunited.


----------



## Wynter

Just have Seth win MITB and their first match at Battleground. And then when Seth starts to think he's hot shit and Mr. Untouchable, have Dean Jesus Ambrose rise from the ashes like a muthafucking phoenix and beat the fuck out of Seth at Summerslam :ambrose


----------



## Shenroe

Hirstwah23 said:


> I'll start off by saying that Dean Ambrose is my favourite superstar in WWE today. He has an unpredictability about his character that gives him an endless amount of interesting storylines in the future. As far as Money in the Bank goes, if he wins the briefcase just to lose it to Seth in a one on one match, i'll be pissed. I'd rather have Seth win mitb and Dean win the fued, that way they both look strong coming out. If Seth comes away from Summerslam with the briefcase and the win over Ambrose then that does Dean no good at all. Rollins to win mitb and Ambrose to get revenge and win the fued, thats what makes the most sense.


Yeah this scenario makes the most sense, you're right. I'd be down with that. I believe that's the path they would take, but you never know so..



WynterWarm12 said:


> Ambrose doesn't care about the damn briefcase and belt. He cares about the reaction it would cause if he won both. He knows it would piss Seth and Trips off. The belt/briefcase is just a tool; something Dean knows his rivals look at with importance, so he's going to happily parade it around with a god damn smug ass smirk :lol


Whatever his reasons for winning the match he still cut a promo on winning the briefcase and ultimately the title.



Deptford said:


> :lol Seth fans want him to be a heel *AND* win all the time too.
> Cuz that's obviously how it works in the WWE.
> 
> It's aggravating because if Dean were the heel in the scenario, people would 100 percent be behind him losing and argue that he should since he is the heel. Now he's the face and people still want him to lose. :lmao :lmao
> 
> Just shows how much more Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling. Wins and losses and paranoia aside. If he was a complete jobber we'd still be here and strong :shrug
> Starting to doubt that Seth's pretty ass could handle all that


Amen ambro :lol You damn right they would 100% be behind Seth winning. Maybe we are a little too passive, i don't know many marks of other wrestler who would elaborate arguments as to why his favorite should *NOT* win. But yeah we are def cooler than most:lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Are you kidding me with this? The Authority/Evolution hasn't been shit or done shit since before Mania.
> 
> 
> Only a Seth Rollins fan would think betraying your brothers for a consistently losing team is going on to bigger and better things...
> 
> 
> 
> oh wait.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're right on target with your thoughts....my bad


Playing devil's advocate here, but what he (and Seth) mean by bigger and better things is that he at least now has connections as well as opportunities at championship gold. Evolution may have lost to the shield, but in the end HHH is CEO. Things were different when the shield was HHH's hired hand. When they turned on him they flushed any chance at championship gold they might have had down the drain.


Just sayin :shrug


:lol


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Just have Seth win MITB and their first match at Battleground. And then when Seth starts to think he's hot shit and Mr. Untouchable, have Dean Jesus Ambrose rise from the ashes like a muthafucking phoenix and beat the fuck out of Seth at Summerslam :ambrose


It's amazing people want the hot heel to lose his 1st match all of a sudden. Like it worked wonders for :wyatt

Dean losing will just cause him to continue to go after Seth. Instead people want Seth to start off his heel run losing.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> Playing devil's advocate here, but what he (and Seth) mean by bigger and better things is that he at least now has connections as well as opportunities at championship gold. Evolution may have lost to the shield, but in the end HHH is CEO. Things were different when the shield was HHH's hired hand. When they turned on him they flushed any chance at championship gold they might have had down the drain.
> 
> 
> Just sayin :shrug
> 
> 
> :lol




Nah, I don't see it that way. Triple H hasn't done shit for either Randy or Batista with his "power". That's the reason Bootista quit. He was tired of the bullshit. And Randy was bitching too. Being a friend of his, or under his wing, hasn't helped anybody out in a long time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> :lol Seth fans want him to be a heel *AND* win all the time too.
> Cuz that's obviously how it works in the WWE.
> 
> It's aggravating because if Dean were the heel in the scenario, people would 100 percent be behind him losing and argue that he should since he is the heel. Now he's the face and people still want him to lose. :lmao :lmao
> 
> Just shows how much more Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling. Wins and losses and paranoia aside. If he was a complete jobber we'd still be here and strong :shrug
> Starting to doubt that Seth's pretty ass could handle all that



That doesn't make sense bro. Seth needs to win this first feud or atleast the first match to make sense of a hastily booked heel turn.

Yeah babyfaces win most of the time, when there's a LONG feud. Otherwise for a newly turned heel, especially one aligned with HHH, losing your first feud is hopeless. Why would HHH even keep him around when he loses his first feud? Ambrose can get his win back down the line. It's not like he'll lose clean to Seth anyway so his momentum will still be strong. Someone can cost him, starting another feud or he can meddle in Seth's cash in attempts, lots of ways to go about it. Eventually he'll beat Rollins and get his win back.

So see, we actually understand how wrestling works better than Dean fans 

Long term goals in sight, just having one match where Dean goes over and then what? Back to square one. Zero benefits.


----------



## Wynter

Sith Rollins said:


> It's amazing people want the hot heel to lose his 1st match all of a sudden. Like it worked wonders for :wyatt
> 
> Dean losing will just cause him to continue to go after Seth. Instead people want Seth to start off his heel run losing.


So you want Dean to lose at MITB, Battleground _and_ Summerlsam??

Because I swear in that message it says I wanted Seth to win MITB and Battleground before losing at Summerslam....


----------



## Bushmaster

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> *Nah, I don't see it that way. Triple H hasn't done shit for either Randy or Batista with his "power".* That's the reason Bootista quit. He was tired of the bullshit. And Randy was bitching too. Being a friend of his, or under his wing, hasn't helped anybody out in a long time.


Is that why Batista was in the Royal Rumble and he helped Orton beat Bryan at Summerslam. And also helped him in a few title matches. Because he hasn't done shit for them :jordan4



WynterWarm12 said:


> So you want Dean to lose at MITB, Battleground _and_ Summerlsam??
> 
> Because I swear in that message it says I wanted Seth to win MITB and Battleground before losing at Summerslam....


Lose at MITB and win at Battleground with their final match being at Summerslam where they could have a longer match.

Where did I say anything about any other PPV though?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Sith Rollins said:


> It's amazing people want the hot heel to lose his 1st match all of a sudden. Like it worked wonders for :wyatt
> 
> Dean losing will just cause him to continue to go after Seth. Instead people want Seth to start off his heel run losing.


That's just marks being marks, hell I'm 110% on Ambrose Airlines & even I don't think Rollins winning is the wrong move. Losing doesn't equal the shovel, hell losing usually equals a better rub if you're the face losing to the weasel of a heel. The Shield is the ONE thing IMO that WWE has pretty much booked as well as anybody could ever imagine since they've come into the WWE on TV. Sure, not everything has been perfect - but it's been well done. People really shouldn't be fretting the Rollins/Ambrose match, more then likely it's gonna be great & do both guys justice.


----------



## Wynter

Triple H had basically handed Seth that damn briefcase before Seth got all Mr. "I got this." and begged for Hunter to put Dean in the match :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Shenroe said:


> Whatever his reasons for winning the match he still cut a promo on winning the briefcase and ultimately the title.


Necessary because the title doesn't need to be devalued any more. But in the end, Seth is his true goal.

This discussion feels like watching their FCW match :lol The first fall is crucial.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I'd rather Seth and Dean not win MITB. Make them both be the reason each other misses out on the case. Gives them that much more of a reason to hate each other and want to kill each other. If Seth wins, big deal if he faces Dean at Summerslam and loses. He still has his title shot. What's the point?


Remember how pissed the Shield was when the Wyatts cost them the chance to be in the Elimination Chamber for the belt? Go that route with them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Nah, I don't see it that way. Triple H hasn't done shit for either Randy or Batista with his "power". That's the reason Bootista quit. He was tired of the bullshit. And Randy was bitching too. Being a friend of his, or under his wing, hasn't helped anybody out in a long time.



Bootista quit because HHH wouldn't give him a title shot until he was done with the Shield and Big Dave didn't want nothing to do with them any longer.

Now bad writing and whatever, but the Shield broke up later that night. Since then, Orton's been put in the MITB title match without having to qualify and Seth's in the MITB. And Reigns and Ambrose weren't named by HHH in the matches, they forced their way in.

So in a way, Seth's been handed an opportunity that the other two weren't. At the end of the day he didn't really lose the joining team, he joined the boss. Always more beneficial for your singles run.

Yeah later booking can make you question what was the point but that would just be poor handling of the turn. The logic in itself makes sense to me, while the execution may be lacking at times.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Nah, I don't see it that way. Triple H hasn't done shit for either Randy or Batista with his "power". That's the reason Bootista quit. He was tired of the bullshit. And Randy was bitching too. Being a friend of his, or under his wing, hasn't helped anybody out in a long time.


Well no one knows exactly what kind of exchanges were made between HHH and Seth, but it's safe to say that Seth's idea if success in the WWE is being friendly with the right people and carrying the gold. I'm sure that he wouldn't even fully trust HHH, but right now Seth's on his good side and he'll milk it for what it's worth. Ambrose was more of an all for one and one for all kind of guy in the shield. Totally opposite philosophies.


----------



## JacqSparrow

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I'd rather Seth and Dean not win MITB. Make them both be the reason each other misses out on the case. Gives them that much more of a reason to hate each other and want to kill each other. If Seth wins, big deal if he faces Dean at Summerslam and loses. He still has his title shot. What's the point?
> 
> 
> Remember how pissed the Shield was when the Wyatts cost them the chance to be in the Elimination Chamber for the belt? Go that route with them.


This is my ideal too. Come on, they're obsessed with each other. Make that the focus.


----------



## ShadowMox

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup, Dean's main focus is to destroy Seth; skin him layer by layer :lol MITB just sweetens the pot for him because he knows Seth wants the briefcase. Dean can give two shits about the titles while Seth Rollins is still breathing. Winning the briefcase will knock a very cocky, self assured Rollins off his kilter.
> 
> 
> Dean can constantly goad Seth with the briefcase in every promo. Gleefully watch as he burrows himself deep under Seth's skin. Throw it in Seth's face on how he couldn't win MITB on his own and a guy, who he said would end up laying face down in a ditch without him, did :lol
> 
> Dude, he was planning on selling the damn case after he stole it and screwed Seth over :lmao
> 
> Dean winning would really add some more layers, heat and emotions to this feud.


^ Agree, I can see Dean going for the briefcase purely just to spite Seth. :lol I am totally for him winning, I reckon he could really up the game and get into Seth's head carrying that briefcase around with him. Have Seth cutting promos about how Ambrose should return what is rightfully his, that kind of thing.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Sith Rollins said:


> Is that why Batista was in the Royal Rumble and he helped Orton beat Bryan at Summerslam. And also helped him in a few title matches. Because he hasn't done shit for them :jordan4





Hello?? MCFLY??? *knocks on head* If you comprehended what I've been saying...I said Trips hasn't been shit or done shit since before Mania. Let's do the math....Royal Rumble you say? BEFORE MANIA! Randy Orton's title matches? BEFORE MANIA



Come on now Son....you ain't that thick. Pay attention.


----------



## Bushmaster

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> That's just marks being marks, hell I'm 110% on Ambrose Airlines & even I don't think Rollins winning is the wrong move. Losing doesn't equal the shovel, hell losing usually equals a better rub if you're the face losing to the weasel of a heel. The Shield is the ONE thing IMO that WWE has pretty much booked as well as anybody could ever imagine since they've come into the WWE on TV. Sure, not everything has been perfect - but it's been well done. People really shouldn't be fretting the Rollins/Ambrose match, more then likely it's gonna be great & do both guys justice.


But Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling more according to him :shrug. I agree 100% though. He just turned heel in a big angle and your best idea is to have him lose his first major match? I don't get it but I'm just a Seth mark :draper2


----------



## Reaper

Sith Rollins said:


> It's amazing people want the hot heel to lose his 1st match all of a sudden. Like it worked wonders for :wyatt
> 
> Dean losing will just cause him to continue to go after Seth. Instead people want Seth to start off his heel run losing.


Unfortunately with the current state of the WWE, the minute a heel starts getting an upper hand they start getting cheered because most faces that are not Bryan get booed. Now Ambrose isn't that kind of face yet, but given the kind of worker Seth is, he's going to have a hard time getting booed because his wrestling style is as pure babyface as you can get. 

It's one reason why I've been against this switch in natural roles. Ambrose has embraced the face role surprisingly, but Seth really isn't as great as a heel as he should've been. 

Just putting the briefcase on Seth won't guarantee him getting a heel reaction. He could very well go in there and win over the crowd. If Seth pulls down that briefcase clean, he's not going to get booed.. Even again Ambrose. He has to cheat to win and cheat in a really ugly way ... Another booking problem here is that whomever helps Seth wins gets more heat than Seth. 

In other words, I'm afraid/concerned that this might turn out to be a lose-lose for Seth until and unless they book it really smartly.


----------



## Wynter

But, then again, like someone said, Seth could win MITB. Then he could pick up the W against Dean at Battleground. Of course we would get cockier Seth who is constantly throwing his recent successes in Dean's face. Saying this is proof that he was the crucial part of the Shield and they only won because of him.

Dean can easily pick up his win at Summerslam. Dean gets a W and Seth would have the briefcase. And if WWE wants to, they continue with this feud longer since those two have such amazing chemistry.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Calamity Glitch said:


> Well no one knows exactly what kind of exchanges were made between HHH and Seth, but it's safe to say that Seth's idea if success in the WWE is being friendly with the right people and carrying the gold. I'm sure that he wouldn't even fully trust HHH, but right now Seth's on his good side and he'll milk it for what it's worth. Ambrose was more of an all for one and one for all kind of guy in the shield. Totally opposite philosophies.



Right but look where it got Bootista and Randy after they lost twice in a row to the Shield. Both were pissed at where being friendly with Trips got them, nowhere and nothing. 

Maybe I could see it being plausible if Trips was helping other people out, say getting Wade the IC belt....or Sheamus the US Title, not that those belts are a big deal or anything, but they're still gold, and Seth was like damn, break me off a piece of that! But The Authority's power and what's best for business hasn't had the same ooomph that it once did.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> It's amazing people want the hot heel to lose his 1st match all of a sudden. Like it worked wonders for :wyatt
> 
> Dean losing will just cause him to continue to go after Seth. Instead people want Seth to start off his heel run losing.


Lazy. Who the fuck would cheer for a loser who constantly trash the party. Just like with Cody Rhodes he will come across as a bitter loser. And you damn sure Seth and HHH would "bury" him on the mic for that. No gain whatsoever. 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That doesn't make sense bro. Seth needs to win this first feud or atleast the first match to make sense of a hastily booked heel turn.
> 
> Yeah babyfaces win most of the time, when there's a LONG feud. Otherwise for a newly turned heel, especially one aligned with HHH, losing your first feud is hopeless. Why would HHH even keep him around when he loses his first feud? Ambrose can get his win back down the line. It's not like he'll lose clean to Seth anyway so his momentum will still be strong. Someone can cost him, starting another feud or he can meddle in Seth's cash in attempts, lots of ways to go about it. Eventually he'll beat Rollins and get his win back.
> 
> So see, we actually understand how wrestling works better than Dean fans
> 
> Long term goals in sight, just having one match where Dean goes over and then what? Back to square one. Zero benefits.


No he does not need to win the first feud, he's not a top heel feuding with a ziggler. This is a big feud stretching from monday after payback to summerslam. As i said he's not in a filler feud, things need to be somewhat equal. He wins the mitb? Fine Ambrose wins the feud, i don't see the problem with that honestly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I can't with some Ambrose marks sometimes :lmao Use your heads people 


HHH gave Rollins a great opportunity at MITB by not including Dean. But Ambrose did some Ambrosing and well Rollins got too insecure and asked HHH to include him. So HHH did give him something but if it doesn't work out, it's Seth's fault not Hunter's.

I don't even mind Ambrose winning the rubber match or something. But the first singles match has to go to Seth, or if Ambrose wins the MITB, then Seth needs to win it from him somehow. Ambrose doesn't care about the briefcase at all, he just wants to hurt Rollins. So in a later match, maybe like in a cage or something, he wins and moves on.



@Shenroe

I meant first match. Badly worded. Yeah Ambrose can win the feud in the rubber match. No big deal.




I'm gonna see the rage in this thread when Ambrose loses even once though, too good an opportunity to pass up :lol

Some people will still be pretty chilled, but I can already see a few people getting their keyboards destroyed in anger :lmao



@Reaper

Ambrose's style is perfect for a fighting babyface atm, crowd will definitely cheer him. And Rollins hasn't been working the babyface style AT ALL since his turn. Not a single flip or "cool" move. Mostly ground based striking and control segments. They'll be fine.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> But, then again, like someone said, Seth could win MITB. Then he could pick up the W against Dean at Battleground. Of course we would get cockier Seth who is constantly throwing his recent successes in Dean's face. Saying this is proof that he was the crucial part of the Shield and they only won because of him.
> 
> Dean can easily pick up his win at Summerslam. Dean gets a W and Seth would have the briefcase. And if WWE wants to, they continue with this feud longer since those two have such amazing chemistry.


If Dean loses at MITB and loses at Battleground, do you think his win could be huge on a big 4 PPV like Summerslam?


----------



## Divine Arion

Hey there! Haven't gotten a chance to post in a couple of days but I wanted to let you guys know I was at the Smackdown tapings last night! I marked out so hard for Dean! The thirst was represented well lol. I wanted to let you know Dean did get a good reaction and "Let's go Ambrose!" chants. 

Uploading some pictures I took in spoiler tags. I have others on there as well so feel free to browse the full folder. Apologies for the bad quality. WWE's overhead lighting is horrible for good pictures. 



Spoiler:  Ambrose Smackdown Pictures & Spoilers



Dean was going nuts and owning people left and right. His match with Barrett was good, but I think their Raw one was better. Barrett had pulled double duty so the guy was likely worn out. He was leaning against the wall near us and looked to be in pain. Really hope he's all right. Seth's sneak attack and curb stomp were brutal and well calculated. Really looking forward to seeing where they go to from here. 

After the segment, Seth gave Dean a glance over (likely to see if he was all right) and quickly left the ring. Dean sort of just laid there like a bump on a log lol. He sold his assault even on his way to the back. I've been to a PPV but never to an SD taping. So it was interesting to see how things were ran in between commercials and segments. 

For the full album: http://s399.photobucket.com/user/Divine_Arion/slideshow/Main%20Event%20and%20Smackdown%20Tapings%2006%2027%2014


----------



## Bushmaster

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I can't with some Ambrose marks sometimes :lmao Use your heads people
> 
> 
> HHH gave Rollins a great opportunity at MITB by not including Dean. But Ambrose did some Ambrosing and well Rollins got too insecure and asked HHH to include him. So HHH did give him something but if it doesn't work out, it's Seth's fault not Hunter's.
> 
> I don't even mind Ambrose winning the rubber match or something. But the first singles match has to go to Seth, or if Ambrose wins the MITB, then Seth needs to win it from him somehow. Ambrose doesn't care about the briefcase at all, he just wants to hurt Rollins. So in a later match, maybe like in a cage or something, he wins and moves on.


Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling more brother, they want the guy who just turned heel to lose his first big match. That'll justify why he turned heel, losing.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Sith Rollins said:


> If Dean loses at MITB and loses at Battleground, do you think his win could be huge on a big 4 PPV like Summerslam?


Depending on how he loses at those events, it could be :shrug:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Good going deppie now see what you did? Now marks are generalizing each other. Deez mark wars :zayn3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> That's just marks being marks, hell I'm 110% on Ambrose Airlines & even I don't think Rollins winning is the wrong move. Losing doesn't equal the shovel, hell losing usually equals a better rub if you're the face losing to the weasel of a heel. The Shield is the ONE thing IMO that WWE has pretty much booked as well as anybody could ever imagine since they've come into the WWE on TV. Sure, not everything has been perfect - but it's been well done. People really shouldn't be fretting the Rollins/Ambrose match, more then likely it's gonna be great & do both guys justice.




This is why Lord Minoru Suzuki, I mean Kaze ni Nare is one of my favorite posters :


2 singles matches with Seth getting the first win and Ambrose the second or 3 match series with Ambrose getting the last laugh and Seth winning the MITB from Ambrose who wins the ladder match this Sunday would be perfect.


@Caly

*SOME* Ambrose marks I said. That ain't generalizing boo. All good fun, mark wars ftw 

You guys outnumber us anyway enaldo :lol

And nobody even sees my sig where I say I'm an Ambrose mark too


----------



## Bushmaster

JacqSparrow said:


> Depending on how he loses at those events, it could be :shrug:


Lose MITB because it's chaos and it includes other wrestlers. Lose Battleground from cheating. Beat Rollins in a gimmick match, Cage match would be great. I wouldn't even mind if he beat him with the case. 

If all 3 matches were grueling and somehow someway Dean and Ambrose shook hands after the last match I'd be happy. Dean's crazy, he did try to toss Reigns over at MITB. I'm sure he could appreciate Seth trying to make a bigger name for themselves. Where they go from there would be :shrug


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Good going deppie now see what you did? Now marks are generalizing each other. Deez mark wars :zayn3


Team Shield forever? *waves flag*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shenroe said:


> Lazy. *Who the fuck would cheer for a loser who constantly trash the party.* Just like with Cody Rhodes he will come across as a bitter loser. And you damn sure Seth and HHH would "bury" him on the mic for that. No gain whatsoever.



Umm Daniel Bryan anyone? 


Like Ambrose taking the first loss and winning the next match will hurt his momentum. Sure have him win it and screw Seth's momentum when exchanging wins and stretching this out benefits both men.


----------



## Telos

The only way I can see Ambrose winning at MITB is if the endgame is for Rollins to get the last laugh. Since faces usually (not always, mind you...usually) get that last laugh in feuds, the logical conclusion would be Rollins drawing first blood and winning at MITB, and somehow conclude with Ambrose getting last laugh at SummerSlam. Rollins gets to be the bastard heel who not only turned his back on his partners but also starting to reap the benefits that goes with it. He's a bad guy and he's getting away with it. That builds heel heat, and fans will want even more for Ambrose to even the score.

WWE better tread carefully though if the plan is to have Ambrose prevent Rollins from successfully cashing in on Cena (assuming he wins the WWEWHC on Sunday), because that might actually turn some fans against Ambrose.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling more brother, they want the guy who just turned heel to lose his first big match. That'll justify why he turned heel, losing.


I'm thinking in bundle( i know i reach lol), it's simple: Rollins got the big heel turn and the tutelage of HHH. Everybody went crazy, Rollins stock went like 70% up in 1 episode. The guy is made and will at least be cement as an upper player. Roman was always destined for the big push so nothing new here, in the mind of the universe he's still the hero..
Now Dean Ambrose? What can this man gain from all of that. He can easily get lost in the shuffle if he don't make some bold statements to make him stay relevant in the eyes of casuals and smarks.
Enter the MITB briefcase( or the blow off match!) and everybody sustain momentum and avoid those tireless " so and so getting buried" because You never know with these fickle fans nowaydays. Things move too fast now.

Rain; Yeah i'm ok with that, usually the heel win the first match anyway.


----------



## Wynter

Seth cashing in on Cena would be a mistake. Unless Seth's only getting a short reign until Brock Smash! activates :lol

He can hold it up to a year right? Yeaaaaa, he should wait


----------



## Joshi Judas

I actually see Dean winning MITB. Rollins is too obvious and there was that bit of foreshadowing in his backstage segment with HHH.

Also,



Spoiler: SD



Rollins hits the curb stomp on Dean and stands tall going into the ppv



Have Dean win MITB. That gives Rollins more reason to hate Ambrose too and keeps the feud more heated. Have him attack Ambrose in the following weeks and Ambrose demands a match. HHH says he gets Rollins if he puts the case on the line. Dean doesn't care about the briefcase more than rearranging Seth's face so he accepts. At BG or SS, whenever the first match is, Rollins cheats to win and gets the case. Then in the next match which is a Streetfight or a cage match, Ambrose beats him.

I'd book it that way.


*EDIT:* Fucking Cena :lmao :lol

No, don't cash in on Cena. Wait until Reigns wins his first title and cash in on him. :rollins


----------



## Bushmaster

Telos said:


> The only way I can see Ambrose winning at MITB is if the endgame is for Rollins to get the last laugh. Since faces usually (not always, mind you...usually) get that last laugh in feuds, *the logical conclusion would be Rollins drawing first blood and winning at MITB. Rollins gets to be the bastard heel who not only turned his back on his partners but also starting to reap the benefits that goes with it. He's a bad guy and he's getting away with it. That builds heel heat, and fans will want even more for Ambrose to even the score.*
> 
> WWE better tread carefully though if the plan is to have Ambrose prevent Rollins from successfully cashing in on Cena (assuming he wins the WWEWHC on Sunday), because that might actually turn some fans against Ambrose.


Then why are the genius Ambrose fans who understand wrestling more saying Seth needs to lose his first big match after his heel turn. We already saw how that worked with the current "top" heel in Wyatt. 


Don't think fans would turn on Dean if he is preventing Seth from cashing in. Whenever Dean runs to attack Seth the crowd wakes the fuck up lol. I think it would make great TV if it happened every few weeks, but then it depends on who the champ is. The champ would look pretty weak if they're beatdown every now and then.



Shenroe said:


> I'm thinking in bundle( i know i reach lol), it's simple: Rollins got the big heel turn and the tutelage of HHH. Everybody went crazy, Rollins stock went like 70% up in 1 episode. The guy is made and will at least be cement as an upper player. Roman was always destined for the big push so nothing new here, in the mind of the universe he's still the hero..
> Now Dean Ambrose? What can this man gain from all of that. He can easily get lost in the shuffle if he don't make some bold statements to make him stay relevant in the eyes of casuals and smarks.
> Enter the MITB briefcase( or the blow off match!) and everybody sustain momentum and avoid those tireless " so and so getting buried" because You never know with these fickle fans nowaydays. Things move too fast now.
> 
> Rain; Yeah i'm ok with that, usually the heel win the first match anyway.


I didn't go crazy, I hated the heel turn and I'm still not a fan of it. But siding with HHH doesn't automatically make you. He's an upper player wrestling on Main Event every week, they aren't even making him look like a big time player most of the time. He loses his 1st match and it will hurt him alot especially since he begged for Dean to be included. 

Dean losing at MITB won't hurt him at all. You know why? Because there are atleast 5 more guys in the match. He can lose and it won't hurt him. If it were one on one and Dean lost clean yeah that could hurt but it's not. Dean can lose at MITB and continue to go after Seth and just making his life hell regardless what HHH does or says. The fans won't think any less of Dean if he lost MITB yet caused as much chaos as he can.

Basically you're a Dean mark and I'm a Seth mark and we don't want them to get lost. Issue is Seth is a heel and WWE doesn't treat heels the greatest at all.


----------



## Telos

Sith Rollins said:


> Then why are the genius Ambrose fans who understand wrestling more saying Seth needs to lose his first big match after his heel turn. We already saw how that worked with the current "top" heel in Wyatt.
> 
> 
> Don't think fans would turn on Dean if he is preventing Seth from cashing in. Whenever Dean runs to attack Seth the crowd wakes the fuck up lol. I think it would make great TV if it happened every few weeks, but then it depends on who the champ is. The champ would look pretty weak if they're beatdown every now and then.


The key is if it's Cena. He's the company's top heel even though he's supposed to be face. If Rollins were cashing in on, say, Daniel Bryan and Ambrose interfered, that would be something the fans would get behind.


----------



## Shenroe

:hmm: You know what.. this shit is too complicated and risky to book, way over Creative competence. Let another man get the briefcase, cash in and get squashed by Lesnar:jordan4


----------



## Joshi Judas

With BNB out, I don't see a third man winning sadly. Will be Ambrose who wins it on Sunday, wait and watch :cool2

Quote me on that.


----------



## Telos

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wait until Reigns wins his first title and cash in on him. :rollins


If that were to happen... :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Wynter

God, I would have loved to see Rollins cash in on an over as fuck Daniel Bryan and winning. The heat would be glorious :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> With BNB out, I don't see a third man winning sadly. Will be Ambrose who wins it on Sunday, wait and watch :cool2
> 
> Quote me on that.


If they put in Rusev to replace BNB, he could also win. I'm hoping for this, actually. Rusev has been built up enough to be a threat to the others in the match, and he has a year to hang on to that while he builds up credibility.

If Seth cashes in on Roman, that would mean Roman gets the title within a year. Oh boy, the storm :lol


----------



## Deptford

Sith Rollins said:


> It's amazing people want the hot heel to lose his 1st match all of a sudden. Like it worked wonders for :wyatt
> 
> Dean losing will just cause him to continue to go after Seth. Instead people want Seth to start off his heel run losing.


Just like how everyone thought Randy should be beating Bryan all the time since Randy was a freshly turned heel last summer, right? :lmao 

People are biased as fuck and that's fine but I don't think either Dean or Seth utterly need the win at MiTB for their feud and momentum to keep going. 
I would argue that Dean should win in the long term though for the simple fact that he is a face or at least have Seth go over dirty to establish a new feud for Ambrose. 

& I wasn't aware that Wyatt debuted at Mania against Cena but whateva whateva. 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> That doesn't make sense bro. Seth needs to win this first feud or atleast the first match to make sense of a hastily booked heel turn.
> 
> Yeah babyfaces win most of the time, when there's a LONG feud. Otherwise for a newly turned heel, especially one aligned with HHH, losing your first feud is hopeless. Why would HHH even keep him around when he loses his first feud? Ambrose can get his win back down the line. It's not like he'll lose clean to Seth anyway so his momentum will still be strong. Someone can cost him, starting another feud or he can meddle in Seth's cash in attempts, lots of ways to go about it. Eventually he'll beat Rollins and get his win back.
> 
> So see, we actually understand how wrestling works better than Dean fans
> 
> Long term goals in sight, just having one match where Dean goes over and then what? Back to square one. Zero benefits.


All heel turns are hasitly booked. 

It's not like they're meeting up 1 on 1 yet but people are still convinced that Seth has to win to look credible. If ya boy was really that good, him losing a 6 man ladder match _that has the person he is feuding with in it_ wouldn't really mean anything. 

Again, I bring up Orton and Batista. No one was clamoring for them to win their matches even though they were freshly turned heels when they joined Triple H. I understand the different ways to book a feud. I just don't understand the paranoia surrounding Seth needing to win the match or people thinking it's the only right way to go about it. 


Ideally I would like for Seth to win though and Reigns to win so eventually at one of the big three we can get a Shield triple threat for the WWEWHC after Seth cashes in on Reigns and Ambrose gets thrown into the mix from still going after Seth's head. 
But I'd have no idea how to book that and Reigns isn't ready to start defending the strap yet if he were to win his MiTB match.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I don't mind Ambrose losing his match against Seth as long as he looks great and comes out looking like a complete bad ass.


----------



## Wynter

I think Big E vs Rusev is happening, Halfie


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Keep Rusev away from the ladder matches. He's a big dude and doesn't look like he can do any kind of spots. It'd be a hot mess.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> All heel turns are hasitly booked.
> 
> It's not like they're meeting up 1 on 1 yet but people are still convinced that Seth has to win to look credible. If ya boy was really that good, him losing a 6 man ladder match _that has the person he is feuding with in it_ wouldn't really mean anything.
> 
> Again, I bring up Orton and Batista. No one was clamoring for them to win their matches even though they were freshly turned heels when they joined Triple H. I understand the different ways to book a feud. I just don't understand the paranoia surrounding Seth needing to win the match or people thinking it's the only right way to go about it.
> 
> 
> Ideally I would like for Seth to win though and Reigns to win so eventually at one of the big three we can get a Shield triple threat for the WWEWHC after Seth cashes in on Reigns and Ambrose gets thrown into the mix from still going after Seth's head.
> But I'd have no idea how to book that and Reigns isn't ready to start defending the strap yet if he were to win his MiTB match.



I just said Ambrose winning the MITB match is my ideal scenario :draper2

But if you don't think Seth needs to beat him in their first singles match then :shrug :shrug


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I think Big E vs Rusev is happening, Halfie


Hey Halfie 

Darnit. Oh well.

I think either Seth or Dean winning could really play out well. There are good arguments for both scenarios--it just depends on how it's actually booked moving forward.


----------



## Wynter

I just want to watch Rusev superkick someone off a ladder and then he could just leave the match for all I care :lol


Honestly, I would want Seth to win the briefcase just to see how smug that fucking bastard is on Raw. You just KNOW he's going to be unbearable :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Deptford said:


> Just like how everyone thought Randy should be beating Bryan all the time since Randy was a freshly turned heel last summer, right? :lmao
> 
> People are biased as fuck and that's fine but I don't think either Dean or Seth utterly need the win at MiTB for their feud and momentum to keep going.
> I would argue that Dean should win in the long term though for the simple fact that he is a face or at least have Seth go over dirty to establish a new feud for Ambrose.
> 
> & I wasn't aware that Wyatt debuted at Mania against Cena but whateva whateva.
> 
> 
> 
> All heel turns are hasitly booked.
> 
> It's not like they're meeting up 1 on 1 yet but people are still convinced that Seth has to win to look credible. If ya boy was really that good, him losing a 6 man ladder match _that has the person he is feuding with in it_ wouldn't really mean anything.
> 
> Again, I bring up Orton and Batista. No one was clamoring for them to win their matches even though they were freshly turned heels when they joined Triple H. I understand the different ways to book a feud. I just don't understand the paranoia surrounding Seth needing to win the match or people thinking it's the only right way to go about it.
> 
> 
> *Ideally I would like for Seth to win though and Reigns to win so eventually at one of the big three we can get a Shield triple threat for the WWEWHC after Seth cashes in on Reigns and Ambrose gets thrown into the mix from still going after Seth's head*.
> But I'd have no idea how to book that and Reigns isn't ready to start defending the strap yet if he were to win his MiTB match.


You see, that's what Dept was talking about. Everybody wins in that scenario, even Reigns lol. Whereas if Seth wins the feud then what happens for Dean? That's what happens to BNB and Wyatt, their starpower has diminished since then.
Whatever happens ( Seth winning the briefcase and the first 1on1 match for i.e) Dean has to win the feud.


----------



## Joshi Judas

No Rusev in the ladder match please.

If you MUST have a replacement, BO-lieve :mark: :mark: :mark:


And yeah have Seth win first and Ambrose wins last, that's usually how a feud goes.


----------



## Wynter

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> No Rusev in the ladder match please.
> 
> If you MUST have a replacement, BO-lieve :mark: :mark: :mark:


:bo you are a fucking genius.

Jesus christ, just picture the epic victory lap that would happen if Bo won :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> Just like how everyone thought Randy should be beating Bryan all the time since Randy was a freshly turned heel last summer, right? :lmao
> 
> People are biased as fuck and that's fine but I don't think either Dean or Seth utterly need the win at MiTB for their feud and momentum to keep going.
> I would argue that Dean should win in the long term though for the simple fact that he is a face or at least have Seth go over dirty to establish a new feud for Ambrose.
> 
> & I wasn't aware that Wyatt debuted at Mania against Cena but whateva whateva.


I keep hearing winning all the time all the time when this is their 1st match. Idk who is asking for a Goldberg type winning streak here :lel

He didn't debut but Wyatt was at his peak as a heel and he lost his 1st match. Don't think anyone said it was a debut :jordan4

Yeah, people are biased I can see that. That's why that comment about Dean fans being ok if he loses was wrong. Because if he was a heel and was losing more then he won most fans of his wouldn't like it at all. And your right, neither need to win to continue the feud but the problem is they are the best choices since everyone else in the match is in midcard hell or have been jobbing. If the match had better guys in it Dean risking his body to take out Seth would have been perfect like when Jeff chose to destroy Edge rather than win the match. 


Dean Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling more :Jordan


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> No Rusev in the ladder match please.
> 
> If you MUST have a replacement, BO-lieve :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> And yeah have Seth win first and Ambrose wins last, that's usually how a feud goes.


Now we talking


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I just want to watch Rusev superkick someone off a ladder and then he could just leave the match for all I care :lol
> 
> 
> Honestly, I would want Seth to win the briefcase just to see how smug that fucking bastard is on Raw. You just KNOW he's going to be unbearable :lol


:lol Him just drinking in the boos would be glorious :banderas

That kick 

Realistically, though, Bo has no business (yet) being in MITB, so I never considered him.


----------



## Wynter

Nah, we can't put Bo in the match. The other participants wouldn't stand a chance :

Jack Swagger and Kofi don't have any business being there either...yet there they are :lol At least with Kofi, he can perform spots and bumps lol


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> Send it to me if you have no idea what to do with it


The Bo Dallas interview? Ok! :lol :bo




LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I realllllllly would have loved if Dean wasn't in the match and showed up to just steal the case....it so could have been done for real and the crowd would have went nuts with him escaping with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think goldust and big show, while fired, in the crowd with black hoodies, one being 7' tall and 450lbs, the other a full face of paint kinda run in


oh damn, now I wish they hadn't put him in the match just so he could steal it! :lol



JacqSparrow said:


> If they put in Rusev to replace BNB, he could also win. I'm hoping for this, actually. Rusev has been built up enough to be a threat to the others in the match, and he has a year to hang on to that while he builds up credibility.
> 
> If Seth cashes in on Roman, that would mean Roman gets the title within a year. Oh boy, the storm :lol



Nooooo- put Bo Dallas in it!!! :lol :bo


EDIT= just saw ppl suggested that... stole my damn thunder whilst typing it out... lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Why does he have no business? He's 10 AND BO MAGGLE :banderas


----------



## Wynter

The Bolievers in this thread representing :banderas

God, where is Zero to appreciate this


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah, we can't put Bo in the match. The other participants wouldn't stand a chance :
> 
> Jack Swagger and Kofi don't have any business being there either...yet there they are :lol At least with Kofi, he can perform spots and bumps lol


:lol I meant in the sense of him being so new to the main roster at this point. He has no business being in what is essentially a number-one contender's match for the title. Otherwise, I wouldn't really mind--he'd be amusing as long as he put a paper bag over his head 

Tambrose, you and Wynter can keep Bo....far away


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> :bo you are a fucking genius.
> 
> Jesus christ, just picture the epic victory lap that would happen if Bo won :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> The Bolievers in this thread representing :banderas
> 
> God, where is Zero to appreciate this












Bo hijacking an Ambrose thread :lmao


----------



## Wynter

I'm really shocked WWE didn't put Bo in since they're so high on him. I mean seriously, who the fuck is Kofi Kingston to deserve a spot with his jobber ass :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> I keep hearing winning all the time all the time when this is their 1st match. Idk who is asking for a Goldberg type winning streak here :lel
> 
> He didn't debut but Wyatt was at his peak as a heel and he lost his 1st match. Don't think anyone said it was a debut :jordan4
> 
> Yeah, people are biased I can see that. That's why that comment about Dean fans being ok if he loses was wrong. Because if he was a heel and was losing more then he won most fans of his wouldn't like it at all. And your right, neither need to win to continue the feud but the problem is they are the best choices since everyone else in the match is in midcard hell or have been jobbing. If the match had better guys in it Dean risking his body to take out Seth would have been perfect like when Jeff chose to destroy Edge rather than win the match.
> 
> 
> Dean Ambrose fans appreciate wrestling more :Jordan


We don't take the MITB as their first real match, this one seth has to win obviously. Regarding the briefcase winner, if it's not Dean/Seth then in order to build him up they would have to wait at least 6-8 months to make the winner cash in.

And well except Deptford and me, everybody else in this thread is cool with Ambrose losing if it adds something to the feud and matches. So yeah :jordan5


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol I meant in the sense of him being so new to the main roster at this point. He has no business being in what is essentially a number-one contender's match for the title.
> 
> Tambrose, you and Wynter can keep Bo....far away


C'mon Jacq! Take a chance and BO-LIEVE!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tambrose a Boliever too :banderas The cult is growing.

Soon, Bo > Bray :banderas


----------



## Deptford

Bo has been hijacking every thread :lol 

Idk what the news is on Maddox and that cave thing but we were fairly new into it and there was already like 10 posts saying that he just had to BOlieve fpalm 

:lol you have to love Bo.


----------



## Kratosx23

Let's just stop right there.


----------



## Tambrose

yeah... probably more of a Bo-liever than a Rollinite too :dance


----------



## Wynter

All you gotta do is Boliee---ummm, Halfie what are you doing--noooooooooooo











 did it for you Halfie since I knew it was coming :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's just stop right there.




:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tambrose

well at least you didn't do it for the Rock, Wynter


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> We don't take the MITB as their first real match, *this one seth has to win obviously. *Regarding the briefcase winner, if it's not Dean/Seth then in order to build him up they would have to wait at least 6-8 months to make the winner cash in.
> 
> And well except Deptford and me, everybody else in this thread is cool with Ambrose losing if it adds something to the feud and matches. So yeah :jordan5


Then whats the point of arguing :jordan4. Only 1 or 2 genius' thought Seth losing his 1st big match was a good idea.
I suppose Seth winning MITB means all the time for some but it's just one match. And you're right Seth needs to win it more than Dean but neither winning it would be great too but who would win it. Kofi, Ziggler, RVD :lel

I'd like the match better if Sting was up in the rafters and just took the briefcase if neither of them were to win.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> All you gotta do is Boliee---ummm, Halfie what are you doing--noooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did it for you Halfie since I knew it was coming :lol


Umm wynter? :side: did you just curb stomp me because you thought Jacq was going to again? 

:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Wynter

Awwww come on, Pyro. Even you laughed at Bo on Monday 

His influence is growing, accept it Non-Bolievers!!!


EDIT: :lmao No, Deppie Love! That was her curb stomping me.


See what you did, Halfie!! You have scarred poor Deppie and made him paranoid :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

I really want an Ambrose/Bo segment now. Backstage, in the ring, prerecorded, doesn't matter, just give it to us WWE :mark:


----------



## Wynter

I just really need for Bo to interact with every star backstage :lol

But poor thing would be eating so many finishers lol

Dean would legit have Bo end up missing :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> C'mon Jacq! Take a chance and BO-LIEVE![/IMG]


*Blackout*



WynterWarm12 said:


> All you gotta do is Boliee---ummm, Halfie what are you doing--noooooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did it for you Halfie since I knew it was coming :lol


Aren't you sweet  You know me so well.


----------



## Tambrose

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I really want an Ambrose/Bo segment now. Backstage, in the ring, prerecorded, doesn't matter, just give it to us WWE :mark:


I can't even imagine how that would go down :lol


----------



## Deptford

Sith Rollins said:


> Then whats the point of arguing :jordan4. *Only 1 or 2 genius' thought Seth losing his 1st big match was a good idea.*


Thanks for calling me what I am, Soupy  I appreciate the shoutout. 



I do live in fear of sparrow's blackout 


It's just happened so much :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Awwww come on, Pyro. Even you laughed at Bo on Monday
> 
> His influence is growing, accept it Non-Bolievers!!!


Wow, he said one moderately funny thing after years of being awful. He's now better than the best character actor the WWE has had in years. You're right. 

Frankly, I don't even know how these two are related with the gap there is between them.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> I do live in fear of sparrow's blackout
> 
> 
> It's just happened so much :lol


And I haven't even broken out the steel chair yet, Deppie boo :evil:

Dean/Bo segment would slay me, though :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Then whats the point of arguing :jordan4. Only 1 or 2 genius' thought Seth losing his 1st big match was a good idea.
> I suppose Seth winning MITB means all the time for some but it's just one match. And you're right Seth needs to win it more than Dean but neither winning it would be great too but who would win it. Kofi, Ziggler, RVD :lel
> 
> I'd like the match better if Sting was up in the rafters and just took the briefcase if neither of them were to win.


No i botched my line, Seth has t win the battleground match. And yeah i would like neither win too because it's too hard to book. If we have a hard time doing it, imagine the creative monkeyss :jordan4
Butwhen you look at the rest of the competitors LOL. Ziggler and RVD would both be 2 time MITB winner... WWE would *never* allow that though.:maury
I don't see Koffi winning either. Damn, Dean or Seth are really lock then :lol


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> *Blackout*


It's ok Jacq, you don't need to be shy about your love for Bo. There are so many fish in the sea, and you might think it's impossible to get a catch like Bo Dallas....

but you can't spell impossible, without 'I'm Possible'

All you have to do Jacq, is


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> Thanks for calling me what I am, Soupy  I appreciate the shoutout.
> 
> 
> 
> I do live in fear of sparrow's blackout
> 
> 
> It's just happened so much :lol


You can be the genius I guess, still no Architect











Shenroe said:


> No i botched my line, Seth has t win the battleground match. And yeah i would like neither win too because it's too hard to book. If we have a hard time doing it, imagine the creative monkeyss :jordan4
> Butwhen you look at the rest of the competitors LOL. Ziggler and RVD would both be 2 time MITB winner... WWE would *never* allow that though.:maury
> I don't see Koffi winning either. Damn, Dean or Seth are really lock then :lol


Yeah, the rest of the people in it make Dean or Seth winning the likely choices. If WWE actually did something with their midcard they wouldn't be in this situation. Probably the reason why Dean and Seth fans worry about them heading to midcard hell. While the least talented guy is above it. had to take my shot :jordan


----------



## Wynter

Psh, Bo Dallas' Mr. NXT exit is >>>>>>>Bo's whole WWE career :


God, Tambrose is my new favorite person :lmao


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, he said one moderately funny thing after years of being awful. He's now better than the best character actor the WWE has had in years. You're right.
> 
> Frankly, I don't even know how these two are related with the gap there is between them.


He's had he character for less than a year, y'know.

And I'd think you'd have more faith in a Rotunda than this seeing what his big brother has done.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, he said one moderately funny thing after years of being awful. He's now better than the best character actor the WWE has had in years. You're right.
> 
> Frankly, I don't even know how these two are related with the gap there is between them.



He's come around a long way. And just 22-23 years old, really think he's got a big upside.

Best character actor in WWE is Damien Sandow imo. He can just do about anything and even makes his imitations of others some of the best parts of Raw. Just a shame how he's booked but no use beating a dead horse, you know it all too well.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tambrose said:


> It's ok Jacq, you don't need to be shy about your love for Bo. There are so many fish in the sea, and you might think it's impossible to get a catch like Bo Dallas....
> 
> but you can't spell impossible, without 'I'm Possible'
> 
> All you have to do Jacq, is


So I'm kind of holding this right now:










Sorry, Dean thread:










Is it me, or did Dean's jeans get more fitted?

Edit: I see how this goes, Halfie :side:


----------



## Telos

"Calm him down." :lol


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> So I'm kind of holding this right now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, Dean thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it me, or did Dean's jeans get more fitted?
> 
> Edit: I see how this goes, Halfie :side:


Bwhahaha!! :angry::angry:

Yeah I was thinking his jeans were more fitted in the SD spoiler photos. The pics from the house show were baggier, which did him no favours for his Ambooty photos :lol

I've never liked sleeveless hoodies before either, but damn..


----------



## Wynter

Psh,, you're my Halfie, Halfie. You're on a whole different level than these regular people :

God, Bo is so unBOlievable, bringing him up has stopped the Seth/Dean Mark wars :


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh, Bo Dallas' Mr. NXT exit is >>>>>>>Bo's whole WWE career :
> 
> 
> *God, Tambrose is my new favorite person* :lmao


haha just saw this! : :cheer : :cheer

It's because I BO-LIEVED Jacq! You can too!


----------



## Kratosx23

The True Believer said:


> He's had he character for less than a year, y'know.
> 
> And I'd think you'd have more faith in a Rotunda than this seeing what his big brother has done.


I have faith in absolutely no one until they get good. He's his brother, so what? David Flair is not Ric Flair. Bo Dallas was AWFUL as a babyface, as bad as I've ever seen. It's going to take one hell of an effort to get that stink off. I will admit that he is much, MUCH better now than he was a year ago. Improvement has been made. The interest is not there yet regardless.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He's come around a long way. And just 22-23 years old, really think he's got a big upside.
> 
> Best character actor in WWE is Damien Sandow imo. He can just do about anything and even makes his imitations of others some of the best parts of Raw. Just a shame how he's booked but no use beating a dead horse, you know it all too well.


While I'll call Sandow better on the mic than Wyatt, I don't think I agree with that. I'm not sure if there's been somebody who's committed to a character this deeply and thoroughly understands every piece of his psychology this much since Mick Foley was the original Mankind. It doesn't help that Sandow only plays characters that are comedic or stupid in nature. He was outstanding as the intellectual savior but I haven't seen anything as immersive as Bray Wyatt as a character, not as a mic worker (he's close, regardless), but as a character in many, many years. This performer is remarkably special.


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh,, you're my Halfie, Halfie. You're on a whole different level than these regular people :
> 
> God, Bo is so unBOlievable, bringing him up has s*topped the Seth/Dean Mark wars* :


For the time being


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> "Calm him down." :lol


:lol



WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh,, you're my Halfie, Halfie. You're on a whole different level than these regular people :
> 
> God, Bo is so unBOlievable, bringing him up has stopped the Seth/Dean Mark wars :


: Have a hug. I hope your head doesn't hurt too much from that curbstomp 

You gave them a common enemy :lmao You united them

I'll bolieve if he gets a face transplant, Tambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tambrose said:


> haha just saw this! : :cheer : :cheer
> 
> It's because I BO-LIEVED Jacq! You can too!



You need to post some more in your actual home the Rollins thread too tbh


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I have faith in absolutely no one until they get good. He's his brother, so what? David Flair is not Ric Flair. Bo Dallas was AWFUL as a babyface, as bad as I've ever seen. It's going to take one hell of an effort to get that stink off. I will admit that he is much, MUCH better now than he was a year ago. Improvement has been made. The interest is not there yet regardless.


He still has a long way to go. Between his mini feud with Barrett and what he is today, it's been a great improvement. I wouldn't be shocked if he became one of your Top 5'ers in about 3-4 years.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> God, Bo is so unBOlievable, bringing him up has stopped the Seth/Dean Mark wars :


Which I did _*nottt*_ start for the record, right wynter? 

*hides from wynter/sparrow chairshot and blackout


----------



## Tambrose

JacqSparrow said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> : Have a hug. I hope your head doesn't hurt too much from that curbstomp
> 
> You gave them a common enemy :lmao You united them
> 
> *I'll bolieve if he gets a face transplant, Tambrose*


:lol :lmao I may be there with you on that- although dammit if it hasn't grown on me!



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You need to post some more in your actual home the Rollins thread too tbh


all the fun is in here at the moment lol, I'll post some Bo pics in there if you want though.....


----------



## Wynter

Word, you Rollinites should be absolutely ashamed of yourselves. To let the Roman Reigns thread have more posts than you and no one on this site really likes him?? :no: FOR SHAME!!:cuss:


----------



## Joshi Judas

The Rollins thread is the best to read through actually. Being unbiased here. No mark wars, no overuse of pics/gifs, good clean discussions :lol


It's easy to get more posts in the Reigns thread with his current booking. More people come in and make hate posts everyday :lol

I'd also say the average post in the Rollins thread is longer, so yeah :lol

I should get back to it, I'm pulling a Tambrose and spending more time in the other thread.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Word, you Rollinites should be absolutely ashamed of yourselves. To let the Roman Reigns thread have more posts than you and no one on this site really likes him?? :no: FOR SHAME!!:cuss:


People like Rollins, noone goes into the thread to complain so posts won't be high unlike the Reigns thread where one person can say he sucks and the Reigns fans start the name calling :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23

The True Believer said:


> He still has a long way to go. Between his mini feud with Barrett and what he is today, it's been a great improvement. I wouldn't be shocked if he became one of your Top 5'ers in about 3-4 years.


Well, good for him. I can't wait to see him become amazing in 4 years and then get completely fucking buried the second it happens.


----------



## krai999

WynterWarm12 said:


> Psh,, you're my Halfie, Halfie. You're on a whole different level than these regular people :
> 
> God, Bo is so unBOlievable, bringing him up has stopped the Seth/Dean Mark wars :


it's for the best. Don't need any mark wars where they're talented in their own right


----------



## Wynter

We've actually gotten to the discussing in the Reigns thread. Shocking I know :lol


Guys....I'm scared  Pyro just went into the Reigns thread and said something nice about Roman....


----------



## Kratosx23

I keep telling you people, I'm unbiased and I just call it the way I see it, but nobody seems to ever listen. :shrug


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I keep telling you people, I'm unbiased and I just call it the way I see it, but nobody seems to ever listen. :shrug


If you say anything negative about Reigns you're a hater or indy mark though :shrug


----------



## Wynter

But...but I like when you're mean 

Fuuuuuck, say something mean about Roman, Pyro! Right now!! I don't like this twilight zone shit that's going on :lol


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Word, you Rollinites should be absolutely ashamed of yourselves. To let the Roman Reigns thread have more posts than you and no one on this site really likes him?? :no: FOR SHAME!!:cuss:


Rollin thread has more views though.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The Rollins thread is the best to read through actually. Being unbiased here. No mark wars, *no overuse of pics/gifs,* good clean discussions :lol
> 
> 
> It's easy to get more posts in the Reigns thread with his current booking. More people come in and make hate posts everyday :lol
> 
> I'd also say the average post in the Rollins thread is longer, so yeah :lol
> 
> I should get back to it, I'm *pulling a Tambrose and spending more time in the other thread*.


If I had gifs, there would be much more 

:lol yeah I was surprised all the action was in here when I came to check on the two threads. Where the action is, is probably going to go back and forth between the two threads since they are in an awesome program with each other right now.


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, I AM a hater, but I'm not a hater of the man, I'm a hater of the entertainer, and for good reason. I will allow for that to change if the evidence compells me, I have before.


----------



## DJ2334

I like how the Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns threads are the top topics of the Raw section right now.


----------



## Tambrose

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, I AM a hater, but* I'm not a hater of the man*, I'm a hater of the entertainer, and for good reason. I will allow for that to change if the evidence compells me, I have before.


well you'd have to have no soul to hate the man that sings 'I'm a little teapot' with his daughter.


----------



## Kratosx23

Tambrose said:


> well you'd have to have no soul to hate the man that sings 'I'm a little teapot' with his daughter.


Well, in general, it's not really something I take an active interest in, what they do outside of the WWE. I don't just spite the person and either won't like them because of how they behave outside the ring, or hate them as people just because I don't like them as performers, I can separate the on camera from the off camera. I think CM Punk is a douche in real life, but I can't hate CM Punk.....it's CM Punk. I just can't bring myself to do it. Conversely, I genuinely like Daniel Bryan as a person, I think he's wonderful, but on screen? YUCK. Kill it with fire.


----------



## Deptford

I wanna have a sit down in a nice jazz lounge and have a nice drink and gentleman conversation with Pyro about entertainment one day. 
I would not be worthy though. smh for having such an idea. 

THe Ambrose thread is my favorite. It's much more animated and lively. Odd how the threads end up representing the characters so very much.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wow, he said one moderately funny thing after years of being awful. He's now better than the best character actor the WWE has had in years. You're right.
> 
> Frankly, I don't even know how these two are related with the gap there is between them.


Which is why I never put much stock into genetics when it comes to wrestling. I look at Ted DiBiase and Curt Hennig and then see their sons and that's all it takes.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> Which is why I never put much stock into genetics when it comes to wrestling. I look at Ted DiBiase and Curt Hennig and then see their sons and that's all it takes.


And they don't either. You can see the way they've pushed sons in wrestling, and the ones that get the huge pushes have some type of incredible look, or something else that would've got them the push anyway, even without their family, and then you've got guys like David Flair, where it's like, my god, REALLY? There's no way, he's adopted. 

I guess you could argue that Bray Wyatt wouldn't have gotten a look if he wasn't IRS's son, but that certainly isn't what got him where he is now.


----------



## Shamans

Only reason WWE is really worth watching. Dean fuckin' ambrose.


----------



## TheFranticJane

I'm still holding out hope that somehow this is a big swerve and The Shield'll reunite at MitB.
Honestly? I could handle Seth leaving, but Roman and Dean randomly breaking up their partnership? I don't get it. And I also don't get why Dean has to be a face to be booked in proper accordance with his gimmick.


----------



## CALΔMITY

DJ2334 said:


> I like how the Ambrose, Rollins, and Reigns threads are the top topics of the Raw section right now.


Yeah and some certain peoples once said that these threads wouldn't go far. : The Reigns thread did pretty well as far as activity went, this one just skyrocketed on day 1, and although it got a slow start the Rollins thread is also doing pretty good. Shows how much those doubters knew.
:hayden2


----------



## krai999

Shamans said:


> Only reason WWE is really worth watching. Dean fuckin' ambrose.


^this


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, in general, it's not really something I take an active interest in, what they do outside of the WWE. I don't just spite the person and either won't like them because of how they behave outside the ring, or hate them as people just because I don't like them as performers, I can separate the on camera from the off camera. I think CM Punk is a douche in real life, but I can't hate CM Punk.....it's CM Punk. I just can't bring myself to do it. Conversely, I genuinely like Daniel Bryan as a person, I think he's wonderful, but on screen? YUCK. Kill it with fire.


I pretty much agree with this. I dont hate any of the people IRL. But some characters (heel or face) just piss me off so bad. Cena pisses me off even though he is pretty awesome on Total Divas. I could never hate Punk either - even though I've heard horror stories about his real life personality. Their off-screen lives are irrelevant to the product.

And are you Pyro? Who the fuck is Pyro? I guess I wasnt around during the Pyro reign.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Yall hanging out in here. Dont be sleeping on the STARDUST thread now.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shamans said:


> Only reason WWE is really worth watching. Dean fuckin' ambrose.


Well, with Bryan's absence and all the other fuck-ups as far as booking goes, the GOATs are carrying the shows :shrug

:ambrose3 :rollins




Leon Knuckles said:


> And are you Pyro? Who the fuck is Pyro? I guess I wasnt around during the Pyro reign.


Lord Pyro = :tyrion


EDIT: As of right now there seems to be a plan to do Dean/Seth at Battleground, according to Wrestling Observer Newsletter.


----------



## BornBad

completely forgot about Ambrose and Graves tag team...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Battleground? I'd rather they waited until Summerslam but whatever. As long as they have a match against each other on SS or a prominently featured spot on the card.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Battleground? I'd rather they waited until Summerslam but whatever. As long as they have a match against each other on SS or a prominently featured spot on the card.


Could easily change; I'd prefer SS too. :shrug


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Battleground? I'd rather they waited until Summerslam but whatever. As long as they have a match against each other on SS or a prominently featured spot on the card.


Could be something like a teaser until they really get into it at SS.


----------



## Vics1971

Well they might wait until SS, dirtsheets are about 90% bluster and shit. I'm done with rumours, they're depressing me more at the moment than ever, and they're not always worth getting depressed over anyway. I'm just going to try and learn to take what shit gets thrown out at the actual events because you never know what Vince is going to want anyway. All I have faith in is that the guys who give us the blood, sweat and tears in order to entertain us in the ring will do the damn best they can do.


----------



## OMGeno

4hisdamnself said:


> completely forgot about Ambrose and Graves tag team...


Are they staring at Adam Rose? :lol


----------



## Shenroe

I read they would do the blow off at summerslam in that same report.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Jesus, you guys love to write
In one night you guys wrote 14 pages


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> Jesus, you guys love to write
> In one night you guys wrote 14 pages


At least half of that was Bo Dallas spam. :side:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> At least half of that was Bo Dallas spam. :side:


Plus a mark war


----------



## Wynter

Yup :bo


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup :bo


And here's one of the causes of said spam :side:


----------



## Wynter

:lol I'm not gonna spam. But you can't say Bo and not expect me to represent :

Telos acting like he wasn't marking over the Bo vids I sent him :side:

TRAITOR!!! :cuss:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I'm not gonna spam. But you can't say Bo and not expect me to represent :
> 
> Telos acting like he wasn't marking over the Bo vids I sent him :side:
> 
> TRAITOR!!! :cuss:


:lmao :lmao Poor Halfie. So abused.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol I'm not gonna spam. But you can't say Bo and not expect me to represent :
> 
> Telos acting like he wasn't marking over the Bo vids I sent him :side:
> 
> TRAITOR!!! :cuss:


:lol

Bo's growing on me but all that thirsting yall were doing, take that mess to the Bo Dallas thread (if one exists?)

I'm hoping there's an Ambrose shirt on sale at MITB. That would be a nice surprise. If yes, shut up and take my money Vince!


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yup :bo


:bo



Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> Bo's growing on me but all that thirsting yall were doing, take that mess to the Bo Dallas thread (if one exists?)
> 
> I'm hoping there's an Ambrose shirt on sale at MITB. That would be a nice surprise. If yes, shut up and take my money Vince!


Oh, Telos, that wasn't thirsting.... it was



BO-LIEVING!!!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> Bo's growing on me but all that thirsting yall were doing, take that mess to the Bo Dallas thread (if one exists?)
> 
> I'm hoping there's an Ambrose shirt on sale at MITB. That would be a nice surprise. If yes, shut up and take my money Vince!


No Bo Dallas thread exists at this time, if one did I would be up in that bitch BO-lieving hard :bo. I'm genuinely curious about what the new Ambrose shirt will look like tbh, Explicit Ambrose Violence was beyond legit but with the PG product and Ambrose a face would they GOAT that hard this soon :hmm: doubtful me thinks.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> :lol
> 
> Bo's growing on me but all that thirsting yall were doing, take that mess to the Bo Dallas thread (if one exists?)
> 
> I'm hoping there's an Ambrose shirt on sale at MITB. That would be a nice surprise. If yes, shut up and take my money Vince!


I would totally get an Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt. But methinks it's too soon for that one...


----------



## Zarra

Why are we talking about Bo when we have


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bo > Dean Ambrose tbh :side:


There, I give you another few pages of rage. Bye now :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

Always putting the attention on himself, even when someone else must be under the spotlight! :clap 

True GOAT :ambrose3






RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Bo > Dean Ambrose tbh :side:
> 
> 
> There, I give you another few pages of rage. Bye now :lmao












Damn Rollinites :side: Trying to make us Bo-lieve...


----------



## Zarra

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Bo > Dean Ambrose tbh :side:












now now where were we :


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Nicole Queen said:


> Always putting the attention on himself, even when someone else must be under the spotlight! :clap
> 
> True GOAT :ambrose3


He is cute


----------



## Banez

Sith Rollins said:


> Then whats the point of arguing :jordan4. Only 1 or 2 genius' thought Seth losing his 1st big match was a good idea.


I can read in between the lines the insult but i'm not going there.

Instead i'l present the point what i was trying to get across.

Seth winning MiTB would be all good n all... but why do i want Dean to win it? Because Seth cares for the MiTB, he betrayed the Shield so he can himself shine. Then he gets put in the match first.. he knows his golden opportunity is there, the reason why he betrayed the Shield in first place.

To me, whats the better revenge than snapping the Briefcase right in front of him. Either way doesn't matter to me who wins it, aslong the match entertains.

So yeah, i can get the reason why Seth should win, but i also wouldn't be surprised if he didn't win. It's not always about winning that makes the wrestler great, it's the whole package. Edge is a good example. Did you see him get the fairytale run to the top? No, he won the briefcase.. held it almost a year.. then cashed it in and lost the title month later. Did that stop him from continuing dominate? No.

P.s. Why you people keep bringing that HoBo Dallas into this convo? :side:


----------



## Joshi Judas

By 1st big match Soup didn't mean MITB, but the first singles match with Ambrose.

I actually think Ambrose will win at MITB, which drives Seth mad leading to their first singles match, probably with the briefcase on the line. Rollins gets a dirty win, and then the next match- which Dean wins inside a cage or something.


----------



## Banez

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> By 1st big match Soup didn't mean MITB, but the first singles match with Ambrose.
> 
> I actually think Ambrose will win at MITB, which drives Seth mad leading to their first singles match, probably with the briefcase on the line. Rollins gets a dirty win, and then the next match- which Dean wins inside a cage or something.


This is the point i was trying to get.. but i believe Soup doesn't want Anything but Seth winning MiTB. And i can see that. But it's a multiman match.. and him wanting revenge on Dean for winning the briefcase would just sound better story than him just walking all over the match and taking the prize. And i state again, when has it worked for the heel who says "i got this?"


----------



## DannyMack

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> By 1st big match Soup didn't mean MITB, but the first singles match with Ambrose.
> 
> I actually think Ambrose will win at MITB, which drives Seth mad leading to their first singles match, probably with the briefcase on the line. Rollins gets a dirty win, and then the next match- which Dean wins inside a cage or something.





Banez said:


> This is the point i was trying to get.. but i believe Soup doesn't want Anything but Seth winning MiTB. And i can see that. But it's a multiman match.. and him wanting revenge on Dean for winning the briefcase would just sound better story than him just walking all over the match and taking the prize. And i state again, when has it worked for the heel who says "i got this?"


Exactly. They've made it far too obvious that Rollins is gonna win this. Ambrose's RAW Fallout promo was also a slight hint at his win on Sunday. I reckon we'll get:

MITB - Ladder Match - Ambrose wins the briefcase
BG - Singles Match - Rollins wins dirty
SS - Street Fight - Ambrose wins clean to end the feud (for now)

A gimmick match like a street fight would fit this feud given how personal it has been, plus Ambrose's current character and ring gear resemble that of a street fighter. I'm loving this feud!


----------



## Shenroe

DannyMack said:


> Exactly. They've made it far too obvious that Rollins is gonna win this. Ambrose's RAW Fallout promo was also a slight hint at his win on Sunday. I reckon we'll get:
> 
> MITB - Ladder Match - Ambrose wins the briefcase
> BG - Singles Match - Rollins wins dirty
> SS - Street Fight - Ambrose wins clean to end the feud (for now)
> 
> A gimmick match like a street fight would fit this feud given how personal it has been, plus Ambrose's current character and ring gear resemble that of a street fighter. I'm loving this feud!


Rollins wins dirty the battleground,with the briefcase on the line.


----------



## Waffelz

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> By 1st big match Soup didn't mean MITB, but the first singles match with Ambrose.
> 
> I actually think Ambrose will win at MITB, which drives Seth mad leading to their first singles match, probably with the briefcase on the line. Rollins gets a dirty win, and then the next match- which Dean wins inside a cage or something.


Can't see Ambrose winning at all.


----------



## DannyMack

Shenroe said:


> Rollins wins dirty the battleground,with the briefcase on the line.


I've not decided yet whether I'd like to see the briefcase on the line in one of their matches. It would sort of stain Ambrose's victory at MITB, but then again maybe that's the point because it would give Rollins extreme heel heat. Ambrose could always win it back at SS though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nah I think they have been too obvious, positioning Rollins as the definite winner while leaving subtle clues that Ambrose will win the ladder match. Now WWE aren't exactly known for subtlety but they seem to have been careful this once :lol


There's a clear contrast here- Rollins has moved on from his Shield past and wants to further his solo career- he wants that briefcase bad. Ambrose wants revenge. He said himself he'd sell the case in a pawn shop if he could. He's only in the match to hurt Seth and take away what he wants.

Then there's the backstage segment where Rollins requested Hunter to put Ambrose in the match. He said he's got this and HHH warned that it's on Rollins if his plan bombs.

And


Spoiler: SD



Rollins hits the curb stomp on Dean and stands tall heading into the ppv



All this considered, I'm picking Ambrose as the winner. Best way to build an epic feud.


----------



## Shenroe

Waffelz said:


> Can't see Ambrose winning at all.


Tou can't see him win any match of their series really?


----------



## Zarra

After thinking about it maybe Ambrose really can win the MITB. Why not? It's either Rollins or him


----------



## OMGeno

When he was first put into the match I thought he had no shot at winning but the more I think about it, the more it would make sense if he won...and I would :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

With BNB out of the match, it's definitely gonna be one of them as winner. If the injury hadn't happened I would have gone either with Seth winning or BNB winning after Dean has screwed Seth seconds from grabbing the briefcase.

I like the idea of Seth winning and Dean preventing all his possible cash-ins. While Dean winning the briefcase will piss off Seth, in the end it seems that to cement him as heel Sith Skywalker has to win.

There are pros and cons for both situations, but I'm fine with whoever wins as long as they continue to book them well and the briefcase stuff is handed as best as possible.

Though knowing WWE... :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

There are people who think that Amborse will never win anything and will always lose

Portugal NT has made more passes in a row in this game than in rest of WC


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> There are people who think that Amborse will never win anything and will always lose
> 
> Portugal NT has made more passes in a row in this game than in rest of WC


Yeah, this is a stigma attached to Ambrose because in the indies, as a heel, he more than not lost his big matches against guys like davey rivhards/ jacobs/ danielson etc.. He kinda lost in fcw too but he was still a heel though.


----------



## Vics1971

I don't know... I think that the Raw fallout promo went against Dean winning it, but then again it wasn't on the show so maybe?

I'd like him to win it but sceptical that he will. I don't think he'd actually turn his nose up at the idea he could possibly be WHC either, why would he? I know he said he'd pawn the case but nah, he said he'd do that but that was then, imo. Anyway, if he can rile the authority, and obviously Seth, he'll take anyway of doing it and what better way?


----------



## Zarra

Vics1971 said:


> *I don't know... I think that the Raw fallout promo went against Dean winning it, but then again it wasn't on the show so maybe?*
> 
> I'd like him to win it but sceptical that he will. I don't think he'd actually turn his nose up at the idea he could possibly be WHC either, why would he? I know he said he'd pawn the case but nah, he said he'd do that but that was then, imo. Anyway, if he can rile the authority, and obviously Seth, he'll take anyway of doing it and what better way?


What do you mean ?


----------



## OMGeno

I feel like he said he would pawn the case if he wasn't officially in the match because you likely can't cash it in if you're not even officially in the match, therefore it's useless. I don't think he was saying that if he won it legit, he would pawn it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I can see Dean all smug with the briefcase just baiting Rollins to take it from him. Of course, then he does at Battleground. I can get behind that, a nice way to further the rivalry.


----------



## Zarra

OMGeno said:


> I feel like he said he would pawn the case if he wasn't officially in the match because you likely can't cash it in if you're not even officially in the match, therefore it's useless. *I don't think he was saying that if he won it legit, he would pawn it*.


Well yeah. He said he would do that just to make sure if he can't win it legit nobody can


----------



## Vics1971

Zarra said:


> What do you mean ?


The Raw fallout show when he said to Tom about how will HHH explain to his wife that scumbag Dean Ambrose won the briefcase etc etc. I thought that seemed like foreshadowing that he won't win, but like I said it wasn't actually on Raw main show so it maybe doesn't matter.

Oh, and OMGeno, I agree. If he wasn't in the match officially it would be useless, so if he stole it he might as well pawn it just to piss people off. Now he's officially in the match, all bets are off, figuratively speaking.

Why can't I double quote? I'm such a dolt!


----------



## OMGeno

Off topic, but I kind of love this one...


----------



## Zarra

Vics1971 said:


> The Raw fallout show when he said to Tom about how will HHH explain to his wife that scumbag Dean Ambrose won the briefcase etc etc. I thought that seemed like foreshadowing that he won't win, but like I said it wasn't actually on Raw main show so it maybe doesn't matter.


I thought we said that,because nobody think scumbag like him can win it, but he will prove them wrong and HHH will have to explain his mistake because he let him be in the match


----------



## Shenroe

Zarra said:


> I thought we said that,because nobody think scumbag like him can win it, but he will prove them wrong and HHH will have to explain his mistake because he let him be in the match


That's how i understood it too


----------



## Vics1971

It's not how I heard it but anyway, my point is that the fact it was even alluded to that he could win could cancel it out. I wish I hadn't said anything now!


----------



## Shenroe

John cena also said he was gonna win the title live on RAW..


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> That's how i understood it too


I also understood like this


----------



## Bushmaster

Banez said:


> This is the point i was trying to get.. *but i believe Soup doesn't want Anything but Seth winning MiTB.* And i can see that. But it's a multiman match.. and him wanting revenge on Dean for winning the briefcase would just sound better story than him just walking all over the match and taking the prize. And i state again, when has it worked for the heel who says "i got this?"


Except I've said neither of them winning would be just as good, issue is the rest of the superstars in the match who are in the match.

How is Seth losing to Dean so early good for him? Wouldn't he look like a loser because he begged Dean to be in the match and also turning on his brothers just for him to fail at that point.


----------



## Vics1971

Shenroe said:


> John cena also said he was gonna win the title live on RAW..


Yep, and he also may not win. Although, pigs are more likely to fly than the possibility that Cena won't win.

Anyway I had a thinking aloud moment which I typed out, it's all irrelevant really.


----------



## OMGeno

Sith Rollins said:


> Except I've said neither of them winning would be just as good, issue is the rest of the superstars in the match who are in the match.
> 
> How is Seth losing to Dean so early good for him? Wouldn't he look like a loser because he begged Dean to be in the match and also turning on his brothers just for him to fail at that point.


But losing mitb is different than losing a 1 on 1. Most people are in agreement that Seth will come out on top for at least 1 of the 2 possible 1 on 1's. If Dean wins mitb, it will just add fuel to the fire and make the feud that much better.


----------



## Bushmaster

OMGeno said:


> But losing mitb is different than losing a 1 on 1. Most people are in agreement that Seth will come out on top for at least 1 of the 2 possible 1 on 1's. If Dean wins mitb, it will just add fuel to the fire and make the feud that much better.


Dean losing won't add fuel to the fire. You think Dean's gonna stop going after Seth if he wins?

Best option would be Dean risking his body taking out Seth but Dean winning is just gonna hurt Seth. HHH even said it would on him if he loses due to Dean. Not sure how that would help his heel turn at all.


----------



## Banez

Sith Rollins said:


> How is Seth losing to Dean so early good for him? Wouldn't he look like a loser because he begged Dean to be in the match and also turning on his brothers just for him to fail at that point.



The feud is personal. Dean winning it would just add more depth to the story which would make their first encounter that much more intense. Have you looked the situation with neutral view? Or are you wearing your Sith Rollins glasses? 

And no, he wouldn't look like a loser, atleast not in my book. His mic skills and ring skills would make sure that even if he doesn't win the briefcase he would still be one of the top names. So far all we've seen is Seth get upper hand vs. Dean. I do think the fans will have the most heated rivalry for the summer in Seth & Dean.


----------



## OMGeno

Sith Rollins said:


> Dean losing won't add fuel to the fire. You think Dean's gonna stop going after Seth if he wins?
> 
> Best option would be Dean risking his body taking out Seth but Dean winning is just gonna hurt Seth. HHH even said it would on him if he loses due to Dean. Not sure how that would help his heel turn at all.


If Dean wins, it will piss Seth off and drive him nuts because he WANTS it and Dean doesn't - therefore adding to the feud. I think ultimately Seth will end up with the case, whether he wins on Sunday or not, which would make his heel turn worth it. Not everything is instantaneous.


----------



## Bushmaster

Banez said:


> The feud is personal. Dean winning it would just add more depth to the story which would make their first encounter that much more intense. Have you looked the situation with neutral view? Or are you wearing your Sith Rollins glasses?
> 
> And no, he wouldn't look like a loser, atleast not in my book. His mic skills and ring skills would make sure that even if he doesn't win the briefcase he would still be one of the top names. So far all we've seen is Seth get upper hand vs. Dean. I do think the fans will have the most heated rivalry for the summer in Seth & Dean.


I have my Sith Rollins glasses and I can clearly see people with Dean Ambrose glasses on. I just don't think it makes any sense for the new big time heel to lose his 1st big match already. And yes he will look weak lol, he turned on his brothers to become a big deal. Losing to Dean already isn't gonna hurt him?

Seth has gotten the upperhand technically, actually hitting his finisher. But it hasn't all been one sided, Dean has made Seth look like a sissy running away countless times. That makes Dean look strong too.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Dean losing won't add fuel to the fire. You think Dean's gonna stop going after Seth if he wins?
> 
> Best option would be Dean risking his body taking out Seth but Dean winning is just gonna hurt Seth. HHH even said it would on him if he loses due to Dean. Not sure how that would help his heel turn at all.


He called on himself by begging HHH to add him in the ladder match though


----------



## OMGeno

Sith Rollins said:


> I have my Sith Rollins glasses and I can clearly see people with Dean Ambrose glasses on. I just don't think it makes any sense for the new big time heel to lose his 1st big match already. And yes he will look weak lol, he turned on his brothers to become a big deal. Losing to Dean already isn't gonna hurt him?
> 
> Seth has gotten the upperhand technically, actually hitting his finisher. But it hasn't all been one sided, *Dean has made Seth look like a sissy running away countless times.* That makes Dean look strong too.


That's a trademark heel move though. He wouldn't truly be a heel if he didn't run away. Even Lesnar has run away.


----------



## Empress

OMGeno said:


> If Dean wins, it will piss Seth off and drive him nuts because he WANTS it and Dean doesn't - therefore adding to the feud. I think ultimately Seth will end up with the case, whether he wins on Sunday or not, which would make his heel turn worth it. Not everything is instantaneous.



This makes a lot of sense. I've reasoned that Seth has to win to further the story. He turned on his brothers but doesn't have much to show for it at the moment. But Dean winning could add more fuel to the story. It would make Seth look weak for the time being, but it could also be seen as Dean finally starting to pay him back for betraying The Shield.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> I have my Sith Rollins glasses and I can clearly see people with Dean Ambrose glasses on. I just don't think it makes any sense for the new big time heel to lose his 1st big match already. And yes he will look weak lol, he turned on his brothers to become a big deal. Losing to Dean already isn't gonna hurt him?
> 
> Seth has gotten the upperhand technically, actually hitting his finisher. But it hasn't all been one sided, Dean has made Seth look like a sissy running away countless times. That makes Dean look strong too.


Wrestling 101, if the feud is spreafing through 3 months as expected( mitb/battleground/summerslam). Dean or a 3rd person wins sunday, seth battlegroung and dean summerslam. It's simple


----------



## Aficionado

I have come to the conclusion Dean's decision to name his finisher Dirty Deeds has a real connection to AC/DC's album. A look at the track listing and one could argue it was the story of his life. 

"Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap"
"Love at First Feel"
"Big Balls"
"Rocker"
"Problem Child" (A legit anthem for his character. Would be a great option for a mainstream theme.)
"There's Gonna Be Some Rockin'"
"Ain't No Fun (Waiting 'Round to Be a Millionaire)"
"Ride On"
"Squealer"


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> I have my Sith Rollins glasses and I can clearly see people with Dean Ambrose glasses on. I just don't think it makes any sense for the new big time heel to lose his 1st big match already. And yes he will look weak lol, he turned on his brothers to become a big deal. Losing to Dean already isn't gonna hurt him?
> 
> Seth has gotten the upperhand technically, actually hitting his finisher. But it hasn't all been one sided, Dean has made Seth look like a sissy running away countless times. That makes Dean look strong too.


I agree with Soup, it makes sense (especially WWE sense) that the heel would win first. A briefcase win it's not like normal 1 on 1 win, so it doesn't actually hurt Dean any way.

Seth needs to truly establish himself, he did turn on his brothers for this and not winning it (while it would certainly piss him off and have Dean gloat about it) would paint him as much weaker heel IMO (being a cowardly heel doesn't mean he's weak, because he still wins even if it's with cheating) since he was the one who begged Trips to include Dean in the match.

I'm fine and with Dean winning and rubbing it in Seth's face, but logically I don't think it will happen. The way I would have done it would be for Dean to screw Seth over and have BNB win the briefcase :mark: but since there isn't big chance for this, Seth would get it. 

And it's truly not that problematic for Dean to lose the first time (and maybe once more additionally) at Battleground (or SS), as it's been said multiple times, his character would get chance to get even more crazier, which is always a plus. Moxified Ambrose = best for business.

Any way it goes, just keeping my fingers crossed they don't screw it up, since Seth and Dean are the two guys currently (and would continue being so I feel alongside with the returning Bryan) that carry the shows and the company.

:side: This post probably made no sense again, but that's what happens when I try to include myself in the discussion :side:


----------



## Zarra

Aficionado said:


> I have come to the conclusion Dean's decision to name his finisher Dirty Deeds has a real connection to AC/DC's album. A look at the track listing and one could argue it was the story of his life.
> 
> "Dirty Deeds Done Dirt Cheap"
> "Love at First Feel"
> "Big Balls"
> "Rocker"
> "Problem Child" (A legit anthem for his character. Would be a great option for a mainstream theme.)
> "There's Gonna Be Some Rockin'"
> "Ain't No Fun (Waiting 'Round to Be a Millionaire)"
> "Ride On"
> "Squealer"


:maury
:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Shenroe

Nicole Queen said:


> I agree with Soup, it makes sense (especially WWE sense) that the heel would win first. A briefcase win it's not like normal 1 on 1 win, so it doesn't actually hurt Dean any way.
> 
> Seth needs to truly establish himself, he did turn on his brothers for this and not winning it (while it would certainly piss him off and have Dean gloat about it) would paint him as much weaker heel IMO (being a cowardly heel doesn't mean he's weak, because he still wins even if it's with cheating) since he was the one who begged Trips to include Dean in the match.
> 
> I'm fine and with Dean winning and rubbing it in Seth's face, but logically I don't think it will happen. The way I would have done it would be for Dean to screw Seth over and have BNB win the briefcase :mark: but since there isn't big chance for this, Seth would get it.
> 
> And it's truly not that problematic for Dean to lose the first time (and maybe once more additionally) at Battleground (or SS), as it's been said multiple times, his character would get chance to get even more crazier, which is always a plus. Moxified Ambrose = best for business.
> 
> Any way it goes, just keeping my fingers crossed they don't screw it up, since Seth and Dean are the two guys currently (and would continue being so I feel alongside with the returning Bryan) that carry the shows and the company.
> 
> :side: This post probably made no sense again, but that's what happens when I try to include myself in the discussion :side:


He cannot be more crazy than he already is, this is not the indies but a pg show. 
And even if he get more mox by losing, that's cool and all but he will def be percieved as the weak link/ third wheel of the shield if he keeps losing. Rollins get attention by turning herl and thus far winning all his matches, roman the same but as a face. And Dean just has to lose more than often just because? Everybody will lost interest etc.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> He cannot be more crazy than he already is, this is not the indies but a pg show.
> And even if he get more mox by losing, that's cool and all but he will def be percieved as the weak link/ third wheel of the shield if he keeps losing. Rollins get attention by turning herl and thus far winning all his matches, roman the same but as a face. And Dean just has to lose more than often just because? Everybody will lost interest etc.


It may be PG and not the indies but there still is a lot more Mox we can see IMO. I'm not saying Seth should be stabbed with a fork :lol but there's definitely more we can see.

Seth wins all his matches against other opponents like any newly-turned heel, especially one associated with the boss. Austin lost against Bret Hart but did anybody lose interest in him afterwards? If done right Ambrose losing one or twice will up the interest in how far he will go for revenge IMO.

And depending on how long the feud will last, Dean will definitely lost their first 1 on 1 match, it's just how it works; but he's a face now so unless they somehow (illogically) do a double turn, he'll win the feud regardless. And I stand by my opinion that unlike many others, Dean losing won't be too bad for him as it can be tied very well with behavior changes in him and can still make him look strong in the process (e.g. Austin/Bret once again).

:shrug


----------



## Empress

Nicole Queen said:


> It may be PG and not the indies but there still is a lot more Mox we can see IMO. I'm not saying Seth should be stabbed with a fork :lol but there's definitely more we can see.
> 
> Seth wins all his matches against other opponents like any newly-turned heel, especially one associated with the boss. Austin lost against Bret Hart but did anybody lose interest in him afterwards? If done right Ambrose losing one or twice will up the interest in how far he will go for revenge IMO.
> 
> And depending on how long the feud will last, Dean will definitely lost their first 1 on 1 match, it's just how it works; but he's a face now so unless they somehow (illogically) do a double turn, he'll win the feud regardless. And I stand by my opinion that unlike many others, Dean losing won't be too bad for him as it can be tied very well with behavior changes in him and can still make him look strong in the process (e.g. Austin/Bret once again).
> 
> :shrug


I agree.

I don't know where the panic is coming from that Dean is going to be lost in the shuffle if he loses. I feel that his character is stronger outside of the Shield. He's only just begun to go there with his Moxified character and it's working. It can continue for a few months. 

The Austin/Bret analogy is spot on. No one thought Austin was weak because he lost a few times to Bret. Austin losing to Bret at Mania was a defining moment for him. If this story is done right, Dean and Seth will both become bigger stars after this feud.


----------



## Zarra

hot damn


----------



## OMGeno

Zarra said:


> hot damn


I posted that a couple of pages ago, but everyone was too busy arguing about mitb to notice :lol


----------



## Shenroe

All i hear is "if done right":kobe9 well i don't conpletely trust creative and wwe brass.
I will sound a bit pyro like but there's only so much character work he can develop, they're gonna have to throw some gold and opportunities to him. This is the case right now and it makes for him to win just as much as Seth. 
If a choice can be made, i def would want Stone Cold inspite of Pipers/ Roberts.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Either way, whoever wins won't please everyone so I'm prepared for it.

I won't mind Dean winning MITB at all- it's a multiman match and it's not like Rollins is getting pinned. But Seth HAS to win the first one on one meeting, and if he wins the briefcase, all his cred is restored. Nothing is lost.

The story needs more fuel to the fire. If Rollins wins now, well Dean failed in his mission already. I know he'll still keep going after Rollins but the feud loses steam imo. Him screwing Seth and a third person winning would have been the best choice but with BNB out, it's down to one of them. So let Dean win it.

So far, Rollins has been more of a goal oriented guy- wanting to advance his solo career. So, he hasn't been taking the feud as personally as Ambrose. Losing the briefcase conflicts directly with his ambitions, so this makes the feud much more personal. And if he beats Ambrose in their first one on one, then that means Rollins still hasn't been pinned so he keeps looking strong, and HHH starts backing him again. No reason to panic.

Conversely if Seth does win at MITB, not my ideal outcome but there are lots of ways to still continue the feud. So if that happens, I'd urge all Dean fans to remain calm too lol.

Let Dean win MITB, let Seth win it from him, have the rubber match, then they both go separate ways.

BUT the story isn't done here. Rollins holds the briefcase for a long time. Meanwhile Reigns becomes champion. On his first or second hard fought title defense, he lies weak and vulnerable in the ring and Rollins cashes in. However, there's an interruption and the match ends in DQ thus ruining Seth's chance. Who causes the DQ? Ambrose. Because he hasn't forgotten that Seth took away his briefcase from him.

BAM. Three way Shield feud for the title post Mania 31. Three new main eventers. Book it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> All i hear is "if done right":kobe9 well i don't conpletely trust creative and wwe brass.
> I will sound a bit pyro like but there's only so much character work he can develop, they're gonna have to throw some gold and opportunities to him. This is the case right now and it makes for him to win just as much as Seth.
> If a choice can be made, i def would want Stone Cold inspite of Pipers/ Roberts.


:lol I'm not trusting of Creative too, but Pyro is more than enough with his pessimism, gotta have hope 

I'm not saying he shouldn't win belt or some other accomplishment, but at this point it's not really for this, the feud is truly personal on level that no one has done lately. Those were brothers for 18 months and now they hate each other so much... 

I'd just prefer that if he is to win the briefcase or any title, he does it because he wants to, not because he just wants to screw Seth because it would take away from the winning of a belt.

As far as the comparisons, Ambrose is Piper/Roberts/Pillman in characteristics, but he can definitely be a badass like Stone Cold, who will turn into huge fan favorite.

All you have to do is BOLIEVE :bo :lol


----------



## NeyNey

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I really want an Ambrose/Bo segment now. Backstage, in the ring, prerecorded, doesn't matter, just give it to us WWE :mark:


:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Zarra

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Either way, whoever wins won't please everyone so I'm prepared for it.
> 
> I won't mind Dean winning MITB at all- it's a multiman match and it's not like Rollins is getting pinned. But Seth HAS to win the first one on one meeting, and if he wins the briefcase, all his cred is restored. Nothing is lost.
> 
> The story needs more fuel to the fire. If Rollins wins now, well Dean failed in his mission already. I know he'll still keep going after Rollins but the feud loses steam imo. Him screwing Seth and a third person winning would have been the best choice but with BNB out, it's down to one of them. So let Dean win it.
> 
> So far, Rollins has been more of a goal oriented guy- wanting to advance his solo career. So, he hasn't been taking the feud as personally as Ambrose. Losing the briefcase conflicts directly with his ambitions, so this makes the feud much more personal. And if he beats Ambrose in their first one on one, then that means Rollins still hasn't been pinned so he keeps looking strong, and HHH starts backing him again. No reason to panic.
> 
> Conversely if Seth does win at MITB, not my ideal outcome but there are lots of ways to still continue the feud. So if that happens, I'd urge all Dean fans to remain calm too lol.
> 
> Let Dean win MITB, let Seth win it from him, have the rubber match, then they both go separate ways.
> 
> BUT the story isn't done here. Rollins holds the briefcase for a long time. Meanwhile Reigns becomes champion. On his first or second hard fought title defense, he lies weak and vulnerable in the ring and Rollins cashes in. However, there's an interruption and the match ends in DQ thus ruining Seth's chance. Who causes the DQ? Ambrose. Because he hasn't forgotten that Seth took away his briefcase from him.
> 
> BAM. Three way Shield feud for the title post Mania 31. Three new main eventers. Book it.


----------



## Vics1971

I'm calling a Dean or Seth win, or swerve. I like to keep my options open, nothing is definate. I don't think it would hurt either to lose this time around anyway.

Also, there is no way of knowing how much more mad Dean will get. He's Ambrose in WWE PG land now, not Mox, even if there are already similarities.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Hello! First time poster, *long* time lurker. :side: I've enjoyed reading these forums since the Ambrose pre-debut discussion thread back when the video of Ambrose and Foley first came out. Yea I know I'm ashamed I didnt make one of these sooner.

So after following the Pre-debut thread and 8 shield threads I decided to actually contribute, even though reading all of you guys and gals GOAT posts is usually satisfying enough. :mark::mark::mark:

First off I think Shenroe's scenario works best..

"Wrestling 101, if the feud is spreading through 3 months as expected( mitb/battleground/summerslam). Dean or a 3rd person wins sunday, seth battlegroung and dean summerslam. It's simple"

But what I haven't seen suggested, and what I think would be pretty cool, is if somehow, someway, both were able to secure the briefcase. Like maybe an RVD or Kingston take the ladder out from underneath Dean and Seth while there at the top slugging it out, both hold on to the case hanging there and then both fall simultaneously to the ground with the case. 

This sets up a 1 on 1 at BG which can end in a controversial Seth win. Maybe he has feet on the ropes or low blow the ref didn't see. Some kind of Old School heel tactic that gets Seth the contract. The controversial ending will set up a rematch (not for the contract though) in a 60 minute ironman match at summerslam to end the feud for now.

Hey a guy can dream can't he? :ex:


----------



## Empress

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Either way, whoever wins won't please everyone so I'm prepared for it.
> 
> I won't mind Dean winning MITB at all- it's a multiman match and it's not like Rollins is getting pinned. But Seth HAS to win the first one on one meeting, and if he wins the briefcase, all his cred is restored. Nothing is lost.
> 
> The story needs more fuel to the fire. If Rollins wins now, well Dean failed in his mission already. I know he'll still keep going after Rollins but the feud loses steam imo. Him screwing Seth and a third person winning would have been the best choice but with BNB out, it's down to one of them. So let Dean win it.
> 
> So far, Rollins has been more of a goal oriented guy- wanting to advance his solo career. So, he hasn't been taking the feud as personally as Ambrose. Losing the briefcase conflicts directly with his ambitions, so this makes the feud much more personal. And if he beats Ambrose in their first one on one, then that means Rollins still hasn't been pinned so he keeps looking strong, and HHH starts backing him again. No reason to panic.
> 
> Conversely if Seth does win at MITB, not my ideal outcome but there are lots of ways to still continue the feud. So if that happens, I'd urge all Dean fans to remain calm too lol.
> 
> Let Dean win MITB, let Seth win it from him, have the rubber match, then they both go separate ways.
> 
> *BUT the story isn't done here. Rollins holds the briefcase for a long time. Meanwhile Reigns becomes champion. On his first or second hard fought title defense, he lies weak and vulnerable in the ring and Rollins cashes in. However, there's an interruption and the match ends in DQ thus ruining Seth's chance. Who causes the DQ? Ambrose. Because he hasn't forgotten that Seth took away his briefcase from him.
> 
> BAM. Three way Shield feud for the title post Mania 31. Three new main eventers. Book it.*


I love this scenario. It would be a lost opportunity if the WWE did not build to this moment.


----------



## Nicole Queen

This whole discussion is making even more hyped for MITB :lol

WWE would not sell me the PPV the way you guys do :clap


----------



## Ccoffey89

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Either way, whoever wins won't please everyone so I'm prepared for it.
> 
> I won't mind Dean winning MITB at all- it's a multiman match and it's not like Rollins is getting pinned. But Seth HAS to win the first one on one meeting, and if he wins the briefcase, all his cred is restored. Nothing is lost.
> 
> The story needs more fuel to the fire. If Rollins wins now, well Dean failed in his mission already. I know he'll still keep going after Rollins but the feud loses steam imo. Him screwing Seth and a third person winning would have been the best choice but with BNB out, it's down to one of them. So let Dean win it.
> 
> So far, Rollins has been more of a goal oriented guy- wanting to advance his solo career. So, he hasn't been taking the feud as personally as Ambrose. Losing the briefcase conflicts directly with his ambitions, so this makes the feud much more personal. And if he beats Ambrose in their first one on one, then that means Rollins still hasn't been pinned so he keeps looking strong, and HHH starts backing him again. No reason to panic.
> 
> Conversely if Seth does win at MITB, not my ideal outcome but there are lots of ways to still continue the feud. So if that happens, I'd urge all Dean fans to remain calm too lol.
> 
> Let Dean win MITB, let Seth win it from him, have the rubber match, then they both go separate ways.
> 
> BUT the story isn't done here. Rollins holds the briefcase for a long time. Meanwhile Reigns becomes champion. On his first or second hard fought title defense, he lies weak and vulnerable in the ring and Rollins cashes in. However, there's an interruption and the match ends in DQ thus ruining Seth's chance. Who causes the DQ? Ambrose. Because he hasn't forgotten that Seth took away his briefcase from him.
> 
> *BAM. Three way Shield feud for the title post Mania 31. Three new main eventers. Book it*.



I want this!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Nicole Queen said:


> This whole discussion is making even more hyped for MITB :lol
> 
> WWE would not sell me the PPV the way you guys do :clap


I'm getting less hyped, selling my ticket on eBay in a few.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> I'm getting less hyped, selling my ticket on eBay in a few.


Ah, Sith 

I'm a bit less hyped too but that's because BNB is out


----------



## Vics1971

Sith Rollins said:


> I'm getting less hyped, selling my ticket on eBay in a few.


You'll regret it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lel Soup

Will laugh if Rollins wins and cashes in and becomes champion the same night after you sell the tickets 

But honestly, don't. MITB is always a PPV you can count on to deliver. And like you said, even a bad show seems great live, imagine how epic a show like MITB which always does well would feel.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Sith Rollins said:


> I'm getting less hyped, selling my ticket on eBay in a few.


so you have the potential to see seth and dean in a ladder match together creating holy hell and you want to sell your ticket?!

the hell is wrong with you?!


----------



## NeyNey

lol as if he gives up on the chance to see Rollins maybe get that briefcase :lmao
Jokes, any1?


----------



## Deptford

:lmao Soup I'll buy them on the 10skies


----------



## Joshi Judas

Don't worry Soup will watch SD and some Rollins epicness will convince him to not sell :lmao

Btw I also like the idea a new poster suggested on the previous page that have Seth and Dean both hang on to the briefcase when that useless idiot Kofi pulls out the ladder from underneath. Both fall down with the case and there's no clear winner. Well, WWE loves having "vacant" champions and all :lmao

Then at BG, make the match with the winner getting the case. Rollins wins dirty, next match at SS- feud goes on as planned.


Of course this has a slim chance of happening, but wouldn't mind it. I'd rather my scenario play out to the tee of course


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Either way, whoever wins won't please everyone so I'm prepared for it.
> 
> I won't mind Dean winning MITB at all- it's a multiman match and it's not like Rollins is getting pinned. But Seth HAS to win the first one on one meeting, and if he wins the briefcase, all his cred is restored. Nothing is lost.
> 
> The story needs more fuel to the fire. If Rollins wins now, well Dean failed in his mission already. I know he'll still keep going after Rollins but the feud loses steam imo. Him screwing Seth and a third person winning would have been the best choice but with BNB out, it's down to one of them. So let Dean win it.
> 
> So far, Rollins has been more of a goal oriented guy- wanting to advance his solo career. So, he hasn't been taking the feud as personally as Ambrose. Losing the briefcase conflicts directly with his ambitions, so this makes the feud much more personal. And if he beats Ambrose in their first one on one, then that means Rollins still hasn't been pinned so he keeps looking strong, and HHH starts backing him again. No reason to panic.
> 
> Conversely if Seth does win at MITB, not my ideal outcome but there are lots of ways to still continue the feud. So if that happens, I'd urge all Dean fans to remain calm too lol.
> 
> Let Dean win MITB, let Seth win it from him, have the rubber match, then they both go separate ways.
> 
> BUT the story isn't done here. Rollins holds the briefcase for a long time. Meanwhile Reigns becomes champion. On his first or second hard fought title defense, he lies weak and vulnerable in the ring and Rollins cashes in. However, there's an interruption and the match ends in DQ thus ruining Seth's chance. Who causes the DQ? Ambrose. Because he hasn't forgotten that Seth took away his briefcase from him.
> 
> BAM. Three way Shield feud for the title post Mania 31. Three new main eventers. Book it.


I'm on an iPad so can't write novel but my main grip is that Dean losing because his character is strong has always been the consensus here. I didn't say much earlier because he was heel and we'll why not. He is now a upper/main event face and the consensus is still the same.
That's my only issue and I would be down too if Rollins win the case, storyline wise it makes sense.
The rest of your post is compelling as well.



Ccoffey89 said:


> Hello! First time poster, *long* time lurker. :side: I've enjoyed reading these forums since the Ambrose pre-debut discussion thread back when the video of Ambrose and Foley first came out. Yea I know I'm ashamed I didnt make one of these sooner.
> 
> So after following the Pre-debut thread and 8 shield threads I decided to actually contribute, even though reading all of you guys and gals GOAT posts is usually satisfying enough. :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> First off I think Shenroe's scenario works best..
> 
> "Wrestling 101, if the feud is spreading through 3 months as expected( mitb/battleground/summerslam). Dean or a 3rd person wins sunday, seth battlegroung and dean summerslam. It's simple"
> 
> But what I haven't seen suggested, and what I think would be pretty cool, is if somehow, someway, both were able to secure the briefcase. Like maybe an RVD or Kingston take the ladder out from underneath Dean and Seth while there at the top slugging it out, both hold on to the case hanging there and then both fall simultaneously to the ground with the case.
> 
> This sets up a 1 on 1 at BG which can end in a controversial Seth win. Maybe he has feet on the ropes or low blow the ref didn't see. Some kind of Old School heel tactic that gets Seth the contract. The controversial ending will set up a rematch (not for the contract though) in a 60 minute ironman match at summerslam to end the feud for now.
> 
> Hey a guy can dream can't he? :ex:


Interesting, and quite to book from that point onward, even for those creative monkeys. You got your 2nd battleground main event. But the problem is someone has to win. Clean there..2 back to back dirty wins is not best for business.



Nicole Queen said:


> This whole discussion is making even more hyped for MITB :lol
> 
> WWE would not sell me the PPV the way you guys do :clap


Me too:mark:


----------



## TheWrasslin'Turd

Right now Ambrose is the best in ring guy in the company IMHO. Rollins is an extremely close second.


----------



## JustAName

Thoughts

Shield: Roman Reigns, the guy they had to protect and make to look strong, without flaws and as badass as possible, also keep him mysterious by not having him say much and not really revealing much of what kind of person he is at all. Most people know that something mysterious about a good looking badass guy will attract attention and interest. The badass part can work for most guys as long as it seems legit, the combination of all these traits has the chance to make women go crazy, which has become more and more evident the more the spotlight has been put on him. The key to this guy though is he needs to be protected and made to look like a badass because of everything he lacks. In my opinion they let him loose to soon, he isn't comfortable enough on the mic and that is basically where a character is truly sold. His in ring abilities are decent and he keeps improving his timing with crowd reactions and it's not as random as it used to be, he is however, extremely limited and needs to be carried to have an awesome match. Big potential, if it will work out only time will tell, he needs to get more comfortable on the mic though, the struggle was to real on the latest main event.

Seth Rollins: This guy has all the in ring ability and will always have a decent to good spot on the card based purely on that. His promo work has gone from "I am not really feeling this" to "Wow this guy is getting good and believable". I might give the wwe to much credit with this break up they did, but for me to make all 3 potential main eventers for the long haul they have gone about this the right way. As a lot of us know Seth was for the longest time just the guy in the background, he was there, sure he had awesome matches, but his character wasn't anything special and I also question his ability at this point in time to find his own way with it. Having Seth be the one to turn is genius, it is like a lot of people say, something that should make Seth a loooong time stay in the main event scene and reportedly he has the backing of Triple H himself. This will allow Seth to grow as a character and I think we've seen it to some extent already, his promos are more convincing, his mannerisms are more spot on, his entire wrestling style changed and he gets to showcase the real wrestler that he is, not the spot monkey he was about to become, but surely in the future is still likely to somewhat become when he inevitably in my opinion turns face. The potential in this guy when he gets everything into who his character is and he really starts to own every bit of it is simply unlimited.

Now for my personal favorite and the reason I am posting this in the Ambrose thread and not the Reigns or Rollins one.

Dean Ambrose: This guy is so far ahead of everybody in the company right now and I am almost tempted to say ever when it comes to owning his character and being completely believable with everything he says and everything he does. He has the precious IT factor and he has it more than anyone I have ever seen in wrestling. His psychology both in his promo work and in ring is just seeexy, he is a master manipulator, he can make you get completely lost in his words when he cuts a promo, you can feel it all the way to your bone marrow. In the ring he owns you, he can make you feel exactly whatever he wants you to feel, his emotions just flies out of his expressions which are so natural and heartfelt that at times you can forget that you're watching a show, completely lost in the moments he creates. I was never sad for Ambrose that he didn't have a clear path following the split for the simple fact that this guy doesn't need one, he makes one. This is the kind of guy that can't be denied by anybody but himself and his actions, he seems to me to be the type of guy that thrives on his own and know that situation like his own pocket and he refuses to be denied whatever he sets his mind to. In my opinion this is the guy that when it's all said and done is gonna be the biggest star of all the shield members. Sure it might take more time than for the other 2, but he is like taker in a lot of ways, he lives for causes and can make any match, not to say any feud interesting and captivating even though the matches might not always be all that, he isn't Seth Rollins in the ring that can potentially carry anyone to an awesome outing, his strength is his psychology.


----------



## DannyMack

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Either way, whoever wins won't please everyone so I'm prepared for it.
> 
> I won't mind Dean winning MITB at all- it's a multiman match and it's not like Rollins is getting pinned. But Seth HAS to win the first one on one meeting, and if he wins the briefcase, all his cred is restored. Nothing is lost.
> 
> The story needs more fuel to the fire. If Rollins wins now, well Dean failed in his mission already. I know he'll still keep going after Rollins but the feud loses steam imo. Him screwing Seth and a third person winning would have been the best choice but with BNB out, it's down to one of them. So let Dean win it.
> 
> So far, Rollins has been more of a goal oriented guy- wanting to advance his solo career. So, he hasn't been taking the feud as personally as Ambrose. Losing the briefcase conflicts directly with his ambitions, so this makes the feud much more personal. And if he beats Ambrose in their first one on one, then that means Rollins still hasn't been pinned so he keeps looking strong, and HHH starts backing him again. No reason to panic.
> 
> Conversely if Seth does win at MITB, not my ideal outcome but there are lots of ways to still continue the feud. So if that happens, I'd urge all Dean fans to remain calm too lol.
> 
> Let Dean win MITB, let Seth win it from him, have the rubber match, then they both go separate ways.
> 
> *BUT the story isn't done here. Rollins holds the briefcase for a long time. Meanwhile Reigns becomes champion. On his first or second hard fought title defense, he lies weak and vulnerable in the ring and Rollins cashes in. However, there's an interruption and the match ends in DQ thus ruining Seth's chance. Who causes the DQ? Ambrose. Because he hasn't forgotten that Seth took away his briefcase from him.
> 
> BAM. Three way Shield feud for the title post Mania 31. Three new main eventers. Book it.*





Ccoffey89 said:


> I want this!!


I think we ALL want this. I could see it being the main event at SummerSlam next year. A match that big needs to take place at one of the Big 4 PPVs. It'll probably main event a WrestleMania someday in the future.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Interesting, and quite to book from that point onward, even for those creative monkeys. You got your 2nd battleground main event. But the problem is someone has to win. Clean there..2 back to back dirty wins is not best for business.




Yea, your right. I still want a damn ironman man match at summerslam though. Potential..no wait scratch that.. Definate MOTY candidate there. Imagine it going into overtime like their FCW match... :banderas


----------



## Telos

JacqSparrow said:


> I would totally get an Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt. But methinks it's too soon for that one...


In my case it's too late. I wanted to get it for MITB but only thought about it last week. I never heard back from the site's owner when I emailed about shipping. So instead of getting a Shield shirt on Amazon, I'm waiting to go to the event and see what they have. I haven't fancied any of WWE's Shield shirt designs thus far, so unless there's a surprise Ambrose shirt in stock, I won't be wearing any Ambrose swag.


----------



## Shenroe

JustAName said:


> Thoughts
> 
> Shield: Roman Reigns, the guy they had to protect and make to look strong, without flaws and as badass as possible, also keep him mysterious by not having him say much and not really revealing much of what kind of person he is at all. Most people know that something mysterious about a good looking badass guy will attract attention and interest. The badass part can work for most guys as long as it seems legit, the combination of all these traits has the chance to make women go crazy, which has become more and more evident the more the spotlight has been put on him. The key to this guy though is he needs to be protected and made to look like a badass because of everything he lacks. In my opinion they let him loose to soon, he isn't comfortable enough on the mic and that is basically where a character is truly sold. His in ring abilities are decent and he keeps improving his timing with crowd reactions and it's not as random as it used to be, he is however, extremely limited and needs to be carried to have an awesome match. Big potential, if it will work out only time will tell, he needs to get more comfortable on the mic though, the struggle was to real on the latest main event.
> 
> Seth Rollins: This guy has all the in ring ability and will always have a decent to good spot on the card based purely on that. His promo work has gone from "I am not really feeling this" to "Wow this guy is getting good and believable". I might give the wwe to much credit with this break up they did, but for me to make all 3 potential main eventers for the long haul they have gone about this the right way. As a lot of us know Seth was for the longest time just the guy in the background, he was there, sure he had awesome matches, but his character wasn't anything special and I also question his ability at this point in time to find his own way with it. Having Seth be the one to turn is genius, it is like a lot of people say, something that should make Seth a loooong time stay in the main event scene and reportedly he has the backing of Triple H himself. This will allow Seth to grow as a character and I think we've seen it to some extent already, his promos are more convincing, his mannerisms are more spot on, his entire wrestling style changed and he gets to showcase the real wrestler that he is, not the spot monkey he was about to become, but surely in the future is still likely to somewhat become when he inevitably in my opinion turns face. The potential in this guy when he gets everything into who his character is and he really starts to own every bit of it is simply unlimited.
> 
> Now for my personal favorite and the reason I am posting this in the Ambrose thread and not the Reigns or Rollins one.
> 
> Dean Ambrose: This guy is so far ahead of everybody in the company right now and I am almost tempted to say ever when it comes to owning his character and being completely believable with everything he says and everything he does. He has the precious IT factor and he has it more than anyone I have ever seen in wrestling. His psychology both in his promo work and in ring is just seeexy, he is a master manipulator, he can make you get completely lost in his words when he cuts a promo, you can feel it all the way to your bone marrow. In the ring he owns you, he can make you feel exactly whatever he wants you to feel, his emotions just flies out of his expressions which are so natural and heartfelt that at times you can forget that you're watching a show, completely lost in the moments he creates. I was never sad for Ambrose that he didn't have a clear path following the split for the simple fact that this guy doesn't need one, he makes one. This is the kind of guy that can't be denied by anybody but himself and his actions, he seems to me to be the type of guy that thrives on his own and know that situation like his own pocket and he refuses to be denied whatever he sets his mind to. In my opinion this is the guy that when it's all said and done is gonna be the biggest star of all the shield members. Sure it might take more time than for the other 2, but he is like taker in a lot of ways, he lives for causes and can make any match, not to say any feud interesting and captivating even though the matches might not always be all that, he isn't Seth Rollins in the ring that can potentially carry anyone to an awesome outing, his strength is his psychology.


Welcome and
















Spot on..just spot on for the 3 of them.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> In my case it's too late. I wanted to get it for MITB but only thought about it last week. I never heard back from the site's owner when I emailed about shipping. So instead of getting a Shield shirt on Amazon, I'm waiting to go to the event and see what they have. I haven't fancied any of WWE's Shield shirt designs thus far, so unless there's a surprise Ambrose shirt in stock, I won't be wearing any Ambrose swag.


Wear jeans and wifebeater. :shrug


----------



## Nicole Queen

Will just quote this because it's the way things will go (I have mad psychic skillz )



Deptford said:


> *I think the people that cheer for AMbrose will cheer for him no matter what.
> 
> There's a difference between his overness and Reigns'. It's hard to explain but I guess you can describe Reigns' as more of a pop while Ambrose is cultivating a following IMO.
> 
> I don't see many people standing beside Reigns to the death. Especially after he starts having atrocious singles matches.
> 
> Seth and Dean will cultivate an organic following while Reigns' future is basically left up to the WWE system, which can either be a good or bad thing. We've seen it go both ways.*


To just compare:

Roman is getting protective booking, is put into the match for the title, has good showing to get over with the crowds. They like/love him, but he doesn't have much substance right now to keep them interested long-term.

Seth and Dean got over much harder (Dean especially after the break-up), but they are being actually build as characters, they are having a very personal feud that is the only thing carrying the shows right now and makes people invest in it; they broke away from the group and doesn't have the same association anymore with it like Reigns has, but it's exactly this that allows them to grow as favorites to the audiences.

Overall, I'm really surprised and glad with the way things have turned out, considering how many of us though Dean and Seth will be immediately forgotten (or even fed to Reigns) and I'm hoping they keep this up, because this rivalry can be (and I think it already is) really important for this "Reality Era" and it's truly the most personal storyline we have seen in a very long time.

The point of this post is mostly feel-good, because the incoming MITB is turning it around here into Dean/Seth war :lol (which is still most light-hearted and fun then any other) and just remember that even WWE's biggest fuck-ups and our worst fear can lead to something great. And I'm 100% sure Dean and Seth can blow it out off the park with anything they are given. :angel

:rep :rep :rep


----------



## Joshi Judas

The mark wars will turn glorious once MITB is done. Shields up everyone :lol

And by glorious I mean brutal, bloody, ugly, interesting


----------



## Shenroe

Nicole Queen said:


> Will just quote this because it's the way things will go (I have mad psychic skillz )
> 
> 
> 
> To just compare:
> 
> Roman is getting protective booking, is put into the match for the title, has good showing to get over with the crowds. They like/love him, but he doesn't have much substance right now to keep them interested long-term.
> 
> Seth and Dean got over much harder (Dean especially after the break-up), but they are being actually build as characters, they are having a very personal feud that is the only thing carrying the shows right now and makes people invest in it; they broke away from the group and doesn't have the same association anymore with it like Reigns has, but it's exactly this that allows them to grow as favorites to the audiences.
> 
> Overall, I'm really surprised and glad with the way things have turned out, considering how many of us though Dean and Seth will be immediately forgotten (or even fed to Reigns) and I'm hoping they keep this up, because this rivalry can be (and I think it already is) really important for this "Reality Era" and it's truly the most personal storyline we have seen in a very long time.
> 
> The point of this post is mostly feel-good, because the incoming MITB is turning it around here into Dean/Seth war :lol (which is still most light-hearted and fun then any other) and just remember that even WWE's biggest fuck-ups and our worst fear can lead to something great. And I'm 100% sure Dean and Seth can blow it out off the park with anything they are given. :angel
> 
> :rep :rep :rep


I'd like to take one of those rep:angel. As far as your post and Dept: yeah if you see the whole situation from that viewpoint Dean and Seth are in good hands.. I guess..


----------



## Ham and Egger

How long do you think it'll take WWE to make him tag team with this guy?


----------



## Zarra

Ham and Egger said:


> How long do you think it'll take WWE to make him tag team with this guy?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Will just quote this because it's the way things will go (I have mad psychic skillz )
> 
> 
> 
> To just compare:
> 
> Roman is getting protective booking, is put into the match for the title, has good showing to get over with the crowds. They like/love him, but he doesn't have much substance right now to keep them interested long-term.
> 
> Seth and Dean got over much harder (Dean especially after the break-up), but they are being actually build as characters, they are having a very personal feud that is the only thing carrying the shows right now and makes people invest in it; they broke away from the group and doesn't have the same association anymore with it like Reigns has, but it's exactly this that allows them to grow as favorites to the audiences.
> 
> Overall, I'm really surprised and glad with the way things have turned out, considering how many of us though Dean and Seth will be immediately forgotten (or even fed to Reigns) and I'm hoping they keep this up, because this rivalry can be (and I think it already is) really important for this "Reality Era" and it's truly the most personal storyline we have seen in a very long time.
> 
> The point of this post is mostly feel-good, because the incoming MITB is turning it around here into Dean/Seth war :lol (which is still most light-hearted and fun then any other) and just remember that even WWE's biggest fuck-ups and our worst fear can lead to something great. *And I'm 100% sure Dean and Seth can blow it out off the park with anything they are given.* :angel
> 
> :rep :rep :rep


:bow :bow This all the way!

EDIT: Oh and thanks for the welcome!


----------



## OMGeno

This thread is about to get very interesting as soon as MITB happens and Dean wins or Seth wins. There will be a lot of unhappy/overreacing people in here regardless of what happens. fpalm


----------



## Empress

I'd like to see Corporate Ambrose down the line. I can get a feel as to what he'd be like as a heel but I'd be interested to see how he'd act being in league with HHH.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> I'd like to take one of those rep:angel. As far as your post and Dept: yeah if you see the whole situation from that viewpoint Dean and Seth are in good hands.. I guess..


Can't rep you again now but wait in the near future

I know it's easy to being negative about everything WWE does (Pyro is Lord of it :lol) but I'm putting my money on the actual performers to do the best out of any situation. For me Ambrose and Rollins are just two guys that will shine one way or another even with careless booking - Rollins goes over easily with his in-ring ability; Ambrose (even as heel) as long as he has a mic, he can save any show  If they keep him in some badass tweener role, crowds will get even more behind him.

I mean, if it was Ambrose who had Bray's chance to cut so many promos, everybody would be humming to the rhythm of "Nuts" (maybe steal some of his dance moves too :lol)

And with Trips being high on them and eventually taking over the company, it seems that they were put in the spotlight at the right time :shrug




OMGeno said:


> This thread is about to get very interesting as soon as MITB happens and Dean wins or Seth wins. There will be a lot of unhappy/overreacing people in here regardless of what happens. fpalm


Rollinites and AmBros/AmHoes will crash this forum :lmao


----------



## Empress

WWE's Dean Ambrose On Going Solo, Being in the Spotlight, and 10 Years of Pro Wrestling


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> This thread is about to get very interesting as soon as MITB happens and Dean wins or Seth wins. There will be a lot of unhappy/overreacing people in here regardless of what happens. fpalm



To me either way it will be a way to add fuel to the fire. but the logical thing to me is have Dean win. 

The reason being if Seth wins he has no reason to face Dean..but if Ambrose wins then Seth will have a reason to face him. Then either by HHH making a match for the contract, or Dean just straight up saying "this is what you want Rollins?, then face me one on one for it" which leads to ambrose losing it at BG. with ambrose going over at Summerslam. 

Thats the most logical to me. but if seth wins at MITB and BG with Dean getting his revenge at Summerslam I'm cool with that too. Like Nicole said anything creative throws at them they will turn to gold. 

I just don't wanna wait that long to see Dean actually get one over on Seth. And I don't seem them having Seth win MITB, then Dean win BG, because if it all culminates at summerslam you would think Dean would win because seth already has the contract. And then Seth would have lost 2 ppvs in a row... idk

I feel sorry for the creative team right now. they need to make both look like a million bucks at the end of this fued.


----------



## Zarra

> With Reigns being booked as WWE's next big star and Rollins aligned with Triple H, are you worried at all about getting lost in the shuffle like so many other superstars are lately?
> 
> -Nope.I've got confidence for miles and miles every day I wake up. If you know anything about me or anything about my history, if I'm backed into a corner, I will put my head down and swing and bite and scratch and crawl and throw punches until my arms fall off. I get where I want to go whether anyone likes it or not. I've made a career and life out of proving people wrong and making people eat their words. I get where I want to go and get what I want. It's not always a typical storybook because it's Dean Ambrose - it's not going to be. It might get ugly and might not always be the prettiest. I might have some scratches and bruises, but I'm going to get to where I want. You know, it can be really easy to listen to people. I'm a guy - I don't listen to things or to the little things that is. The gossip or comments of public perception. All that matters is the crowd. I know who I am and I know what I do and I know how hard I've worked to get here. You never know which way the road is going to turn. I think the top guys wake up every day in the morning and look at themselves and say, "I'm a top guy, I'm a world beater, and no one's going to stop me from getting what I want." I do the same and I feel the same and have for a long time.


:banderas


----------



## Shenroe

Zarra said:


> :banderas


----------



## Deptford

ego the size of a watermelon :banderas


----------



## OMGeno

:lol Oh Dean


----------



## Nicole Queen

Empress said:


> WWE's Dean Ambrose On Going Solo, Being in the Spotlight, and 10 Years of Pro Wrestling






> It's definitely debatable what has been the best part of the WWE's product for the past twenty months, but whenever you bring up that discussion, one of the first things to come to mind would have to be The Shield, the three man faction made up of Roman Reigns, Seth Rollins, and Dean Ambrose.
> 
> Since that first interview with The Shield in November of 2012, Dean Ambrose has been perhaps the most captivating and intriguing part of the group, being compared to wrestling legends such as "Rowdy" Roddy Piper and Brian Pillman. Some took it even farther and made the link between Ambrose and Heath Ledger's portrayal as The Joker! With the end of the Shield just happening, Ambrose is on his own for the first time in WWE and if this past Monday night is any indication, it seems like the crowd is ready to see Ambrose tear through the WWE roster as a solo wrestler in the same fashion he did as part of The Shield.
> 
> We got to speak with Dean Ambrose on the eve of Sunday's Money In The Bank PPV and a few weeks before he and the rest of the WWE return to Richmond at the Coliseum for Monday Night RAW. As always, he had plenty to say and a unique way to put it.
> *
> Money In The Bank is this Sunday night and you're in the traditional match alongside six other wrestlers. What kind of thoughts or reservations do you have going into this match, especially considering ladder match pioneers like Edge and Matt Hardy have been so vocal about the long-term damages from them?*
> 
> You know, it's one of those things where a lot is at stake and you might have to take a big risk to get up that ladder. There's a lot in play. Lots of metal, high heights, and a lot of players in the game. It's a very unpredictable situation. You just have to go into with no fear and no reservations. You just have to go for it. You got to pick your spots and be smart though. Once you're in front of that crowd, those lights go up, you see the briefcase hanging, and you feel the adrenaline; all your fears disappear. If you have fears in your head, that's when you're going to get hurt. You got to let that stuff leave your head, otherwise it will be a self-fulfilling prophecy. You can be smart, but just don't hesitate. It's like Patrick Swayze said in Point Break. "Fear causes hesitation and hesitation causes your worst fears to come true."
> 
> *Does anyone in the office or backstage give you any advice or even guidelines on these matches?*
> 
> Not really. I mean, everyone knows the score by this point even if it's your first time. Usually everyone backstage is just crossing their fingers, praying, saying their Hail Mary's, or whatever they have to do hoping nobody gets hurt. Pretty much everybody's eyes are glued to the screen. Lot of "Oohs" and "Aahs," but more "I hope he's okay" and worrying and relief when it's over and everyone comes out okay.
> 
> *Now, three weeks ago, Seth Rollins turned on you and judging by the recent TV, it looks like you and Roman Reigns are no longer partnering together. What did you think about the turn and how it was done?*
> 
> You never know what's going to happen on Monday Night RAW. You always got to to tune in because anything can happen and the same things goes for us when we show up each Monday night. You never know what's lurking around the corner or what twist they're going to throw your way. The cool thing is The Shield never started going on the downslide. We went out at our absolute apex with a clean sweep of Evolution, one of the most decorated and dominate stables of all time. The cool thing to take away is that we did go out on a high point whereas other groups don't and I take a lot of pride in that. We're all still three of the best performers in the company and are still always going to carry that mindset and that work ethic and be that symbol of excellence. That becomes part of your psyche and you want to go out there every night, bust your ass, put on the best show possible, and refuse to be out-done by anyone. You're still going to see that from us. You won't see us working together in the classic Shield way, but all three of us with all of our egos and aspirations and desire are still going to be on your TV making our way up top. It's an exciting time for the fans.
> 
> *With Reigns being booked as WWE's next big star and Rollins aligned with Triple H, are you worried at all about getting lost in the shuffle like so many other superstars are lately?*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> *Pretty confident, huh?*
> 
> _I've got confidence for miles and miles every day I wake up. If you know anything about me or anything about my history, if I'm backed into a corner, I will put my head down and swing and bite and scratch and crawl and throw punches until my arms fall off. I get where I want to go whether anyone likes it or not. I've made a career and life out of proving people wrong and making people eat their words. I get where I want to go and get what I want. It's not always a typical storybook because it's Dean Ambrose - it's not going to be. It might get ugly and might not always be the prettiest. I might have some scratches and bruises, but I'm going to get to where I want. You know, it can be really easy to listen to people. I'm a guy - I don't listen to things or to the little things that is. The gossip or comments of public perception. All that matters is the crowd. I know who I am and I know what I do and I know how hard I've worked to get here. You never know which way the road is going to turn. I think the top guys wake up every day in the morning and look at themselves and say, "I'm a top guy, I'm a world beater, and no one's going to stop me from getting what I want." I do the same and I feel the same and have for a long time.
> _
> *You're one of the stand-outs each night on TV with the way you portray yourself on camera, in the ring, on the mic, and so on. Who do you draw inspiration from to put that all together or does it just come naturally?*
> 
> _I've been obsessed with wrestling for as long as I can remember. I used to scour every flea market and video store for tapes and I just amassed this giant collection of crappy bootleg video tapes. I've studied so much of the business from all aspects. Every territory, promotion, wrestler - trying to build up an encyclopedic knowledge of everything. You never know when that can help you out. I don't have anyone in particular that inspires me, but stuff rubs off naturally. You watch a lot of guys and study a lot of guys and you're going to pick up some of their mannerisms. When I get out there though, I'm very comfortable once the red light goes on and I'm front of the camera because that's the time when you can just let go and do what you want to do. I literally go out there and don't think about what I'm going to do. I just do stuff. I have no inhibitions. I'm not going to walk this way for my entrance, walk three steps down the ring, take my left hand up, and do my pose while I stand on the buckle. That's not me. If I'm a bad mood, you'll always see some kind of autobiographical reference of what kind of mood I'm in that day or what kind of situation that day. If I'm in a bad mood, I'm going to be scowling. If I'm in a good mood, I might be smiling. Maybe not. I might be kind of dancing or hopping if I'm a good mood. It will always reflect how I'm feeling right there in that moment. If I'm in a hurry, I'll be in the ring fast. If I'm not, I'm going to go slow. I really just let it all hang out and whatever you see is whatever you get. I can't tell you what it's going to be day to day because I just don't know._
> *
> To finish up, who in the locker room are you closest with?*
> 
> Roman Reigns. He's still my best friend, my buddy, and travelling partner. Me and Roman are tight. We've had on our differences on TV and we get into each our faces because we're two alpha males so we'll butt heads, but that's why we love each other. We're brothers and push each other and still got each other's back. For Roman, he's a super-charismatic, loveable, soulful guy that can be a beacon for everyone in the locker room which I think is just really good right now.
> 
> *The locker room that is?*
> 
> Yeah, we've just got a really good crew in the locker room. There are tons of guys I travel with or hang out with, but the whole locker room right now is just great. There's not that division of top guys and bottom guys now that there used to be or has been in the past. I think The Shield helped that because we're young guys who came in and said we're going to take over this company by working hard and busting our ass. There's been a lot of other people who came in after us and kind of took that similar mindset or copied it and it really helped things I think. It's just a really good locker room now and one of the best I've ever been in. Lot of young hungry guys that all like hanging out with each other and love the business and want to see each other do well. I think it means great things are on the way for the company, for all of us, and for all of the fans.


:bow:bow:bow

(*italic parts by me)


----------



## Ccoffey89

Thank you, awesome read!!

"""With Reigns being booked as WWE's next big star and Rollins aligned with Triple H, are you worried at all about getting lost in the shuffle like so many other superstars are lately?

Nope.""" :bow:bow:bow hahaha


----------



## Nicole Queen

I just love how he does what he feels like doing, whether be random dancing or muttering or just acting plain crazy :lol

That's the kind of naturality wrestlers should have


----------



## Empress

I love him even more after this interview. He's not threatened by anyone else's success because he knows just how damn good he is without coming off as insufferable. He is having a breakthrough moment and I'm happy his hard work is paying off.


----------



## Frico

Empress said:


> WWE's Dean Ambrose On Going Solo, Being in the Spotlight, and 10 Years of Pro Wrestling


:banderas

Seriously, whether it was when they were together or now doing their own thing, all three know how to conduct solid interviews. They're always saying the right things and it makes for a good read.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I remember seein the video of Ambrose and Foley and even though i could barely understand what he was saying he cought my attention and I watched every video of Ambrose/ Moxley I could find. Instantly obsessed. I would check everyday for new videos and new articles on him. then i found this thread and I swear I'm on here more than anything. When someone posted in the predebut thread the 3 hour shoot interview I was just amazed at how well this motherfucker knows wrestling. He gets every aspect of it. This man truly is a mastermind. And he's very humble about it too. He knows hes the shit. He knows hes gonna be at the top. He knows there's no one that can hold a candle to his excellence. Big things to come with Ambrose, and He deserves every bit of it.


----------



## Vics1971

Empress said:


> WWE's Dean Ambrose On Going Solo, Being in the Spotlight, and 10 Years of Pro Wrestling


I'm glad you've brought this over. I just found it and was going to but I can't do links, I'd mess up.

A great interview, it really made me smile to read the confidence he has in himself. Just the whole thing... wow.

You've got to love this guy to bits, how can you not?:bow


----------



## Shenroe

He almost has too much confidence/talent for current WWE..that's scary :lol


----------



## NeyNey

:banderas :banderas :banderas 
Love the first simple "Nope." to the Reigns/Rollins/Push question. 
I can imagine how pissed he is everytime somebody askes him if he's worried 'cause of that.
And I think he gets it a *LOT*. 
With such a confidence and the knowledge of being the Greatest Wrestler ever it must be absurd to read and listen a few of the general doubts.
Thank god he isn't an internet addict.


----------



## Kratosx23

People ask him that because it's a legitimate concern, because they see what's going on. He can be as confident as he wants to be, at the end of the day he doesn't make the decisions.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> He almost has too much confidence/talent for current WWE..that's scary :lol


This is why he is the standout guy on the roster, and why he will eventually get to the top. WWE will have no choise BUT to let this guy have a run at the top. And when they do they will have a hard time gettin him down. 

NOTHING CAN STOP THE AMBROSE REVOLUTION!!!


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> People ask him that because it's a legitimate concern, because they see what's going on. He can be as confident as he wants to be, at the end of the day he doesn't make the decisions.


----------



## Shenroe

Telos said:


>


:lmao 
Is this Tyrion or your reaction to what he said?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> People ask him that because it's a legitimate concern, because they see what's going on. He can be as confident as he wants to be, at the end of the day he doesn't make the decisions.


How do you live being so negative pyro?? :no:


----------



## Telos

Shenroe said:


> :lmao
> Is this Tyrion or your reaction to what he said?


Both :lol

The reaction = me

Debbie Downer = Pyro (Tyrion)


----------



## Kratosx23

Shenroe said:


> :lmao
> Is this Tyrion or your reaction to what he said?


That's Rachel Dratch from Saturday Night Live as Debbie Downer. No it isn't me, what the fuck? 

More like just being a realist and seeing what's in front of my face. Apparently none of you have acquired that ability. In a way I envy you. He's not going to make it, look at the way he gets treated compared to the other two.


----------



## Zarra

Tyrion Lannister said:


> People ask him that because it's a legitimate concern, because they see what's going on. He can be as confident as he wants to be, at the end of the day he doesn't make the decisions.


----------



## Kratosx23

Zarra said:


>


See, this is what I'm talking about. They didn't even let him wear the official shirt.


----------



## Zarra

Tyrion Lannister said:


> See, this is what I'm talking about. They didn't even let him wear the official shirt.


:lel

I'm not sure if that was a joke but I'd like to think that way


----------



## Kratosx23

It wasn't meant to be taken seriously at all, I played it for comedy.

Still, it almost makes me wonder.....almost. My tinfoil hat isn't that strong.


----------



## Frico

Tyrion Lannister said:


> See, this is what I'm talking about. They didn't even let him wear the official shirt.


:lmaofpalm:lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's Rachel Dratch from Saturday Night Live as Debbie Downer. No it isn't me, what the fuck?
> 
> More like just being a realist and seeing what's in front of my face. Apparently none of you have acquired that ability. In a way I envy you. He's not going to make it, look at the way he gets treated compared to the other two.


Personally I think they are treating all 3 members like future top guys, they are portraying them to their strengths Romans looks and presence, Rollins calculating ways, and Ambrose as the anti organization loose cannon type. 

All 3 will be maineventers and multi time champions.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> See, this is what I'm talking about. They didn't even let him wear the official shirt.


:clap I applaud this tongue-in-cheek post.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> Personally I think they are treating all 3 members like future top guys, they are portraying them to their strengths Romans looks and presence, Rollins calculating ways, and Ambrose as the anti organization loose cannon type.
> 
> All 3 will be maineventers and multi time champions.


I don't see it at all. He gets his ass kicked too much, loses too much, etc. The guys they really care about and have plans for, they protect, and they don't protect him. At all. Yeah, he's an anti organization loose cannon type, so was Austin. They protected him. He doesn't need to get his ass kicked or get beat every week to play this character. If anything, the loose cannon should probably be portrayed as the strongest guy, not the weakest.


----------



## Shenroe




----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> People ask him that because it's a legitimate concern, because they see what's going on. He can be as confident as he wants to be, at the end of the day he doesn't make the decisions.


No, but he can influence, control and steer them.
He has this psychological aura I see in no one else. 
If there's the strongest will and the biggest confidence, you find your ways to the top.
There are long or short detours, small or big weapons to destroy obstructions, and psychic powers - in Ambrose's case. :banderas
He's not another puppet on a string, he pulls them from above.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't see it at all. He gets his ass kicked too much, loses too much, etc. The guys they really care about and have plans for, they protect, and they don't protect him. At all. Yeah, he's an anti organization loose cannon type, so was Austin. They protected him. *He doesn't need to get his ass kicked or get beat every week to play this character*. If anything, the loose cannon should probably be portrayed as the strongest guy, not the weakest.


Like many posters have stated, his character on the indies lost time after time in his big feuds. For some reason this man could eat pin after pin after pin and still be considered a threat. 

for the bolded part: All his recent losses were from interference from Rollins, therefore i think we might wanna wait a couple of months before we come to a conclusion on that.

I know your set your in ways pyro but all I have to say is Have fun watching wrestling, cuz wrestling is FUN!


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> No, but he can influence, control and steer them.
> He has this psychological aura I see in no one else.
> If there's the strongest will and the biggest confidence, you find your ways to the top.
> There are long or short detours, small or big weapons to destroy obstructions, and psychic powers - in Ambrose's case. :banderas
> He's not another puppet on a string, he pulls them from above.


:clap:clap:clap
I wish I could rep you again..:sad:


----------



## Kratosx23

He hasn't pulled, influenced, controlled or steered a fucking thing in 2 years.

He doesn't have the look they want, and for whatever reason, they don't want their top guys to have great promos. They pick the blandest, most nondescript people possible. Good for him being confident but the hill is too big to climb, especially with only one championship. The owner is a 70 year old, out of touch lunatic. He doesn't understand Ambrose, he doesn't understand Bray Wyatt, he doesn't get it. He likes simplistic things that appeal to the lowest common denominator, like muscle guys and poop jokes.



Ccoffey89 said:


> Like many posters have stated, his character on the indies lost time after time in his big feuds. For some reason this man could eat pin after pin after pin and still be considered a threat.


That doesn't happen in WWE. The way it works is, if you win, we take you seriously, if you lose, you're a geek. 

And even if he stays over, where's the enjoyment of watching your favourite guy get beat all the time? THAT'S fun? 



> for the bolded part: All his recent losses were from interference from Rollins, therefore i think we might wanna wait a couple of months before we come to a conclusion on that.


So what? Top stars, REAL top stars constantly overcome interference. You know damn well Roman Reigns would.



> I know your set your in ways pyro but all I have to say is Have fun watching wrestling, cuz wrestling is FUN!


No. There's nothing fun about wrestling right now, not in the least. Watching the main event be filled with bland, horrible talent like Reigns and Rollins and Orton and having to watch LOLCENAWINS every fucking week and watching the good guys get passed over is not FUN.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He hasn't pulled, influenced, controlled or steered a fucking thing in 2 years.
> 
> He doesn't have the look they want, and for whatever reason, they don't want their top guys to have great promos. They pick the blandest, most nondescript people possible. Good for him being confident but the hill is too big to climb, especially with only one championship. The owner is a 70 year old, out of touch lunatic. He doesn't understand Ambrose, he doesn't understand Bray Wyatt, he doesn't get it. He likes simplistic things that appeal to the lowest common denominator, like muscle guys and poop jokes.


look on the bright side, he'll either be a) dead or b) dementia ridden within the next couple of years (i'm still fairly confident that Vince has early stages Alzheimer's)


----------



## Kratosx23

Eddie Ray said:


> look on the bright side, he'll either be a) dead or b) dementia ridden within the next couple of years (i'm still fairly confident that Vince has early stages Alzheimer's)


I'm confident that Vince will live to be 300 years old. He's got the head in the jar technology from Futurama hidden in a lab just to make me miserable, I know he does.

Even still, Triple H's philosophy doesn't seem to be that different. Pushing for Batista, Reigns, Sheamus and Orton is not a good track record.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't see it at all. He gets his ass kicked too much, loses too much, etc. The guys they really care about and have plans for, they protect, and they don't protect him. At all. Yeah, he's an anti organization loose cannon type, so was Austin. They protected him. He doesn't need to get his ass kicked or get beat every week to play this character. If anything, the loose cannon should probably be portrayed as the strongest guy, not the weakest.


They didn't protect Austin until Wrestlemania. Only Reigns is where Austin was in the spring of 97. Rollins and Ambrose could both get there eventually. Not everyone can get protected the same.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Eddie Ray said:


> look on the bright side, he'll either be a) dead or b) dementia ridden within the next couple of years (i'm still fairly confident that Vince has early stages Alzheimer's)


:avit::avit: get him eddie! lol 

seriously though I think Trips has taken our 3 guys under his supervision and hopefully telling Vince to shove it when he tries to suggest booking advice for them.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm confident that Vince will live to be 300 years old. He's got the head in the jar technology from Futurama hidden in a lab just to make me miserable, I know he does.
> 
> Even still, Triple H's philosophy doesn't seem to be that different. Pushing for Batista, Reigns, Sheamus and Orton is not a good track record.


in fairness to HHH he seems to like a wide cross-section of talent.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> They didn't protect Austin until after Wrestlemania. Only Reigns is where Austin was in the spring of 97. Rollins and Ambrose could both get there eventually. Not everyone can get protected the same.


They didn't protect him at first maybe but it didn't take long for them to figure it out. Austin won the Royal Rumble like a year into his WWE career, meanwhile they're still dicking around with Ambrose. It can't take this long to recognize a main event star.



> in fairness to HHH he seems to like a wide cross-section of talent.


Does he? All of the so called "Triple H guys" have the exact same traits. Big body, low mic skills, moderate to bad workrate.


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The owner is a 70 year old, out of touch lunatic.


He's just an old man.
Ambrose will get his tears of Lys somewhere. :westbrook4


----------



## Kratosx23

NeyNey said:


> He's just an old man.
> Ambrose will get his tears of Lys somewhere. :westbrook4


Dean Ambrose: In the name of King Vincent of the House McMahon, Second of His Name, you're hereby sentenced to death.

:HHH2


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They didn't protect him at first maybe but it didn't take long for them to figure it out. Austin won the Royal Rumble like a year into his WWE career, meanwhile they're still dicking around with Ambrose. It can't take this long to recognize a main event star.


That's my point. You shouldn't use other careers to dictate how someone elses is gonna go. Hogan, Cena, Austin all came up differently despite being the most protected ever. Rock too. Not that I expect Ambrose to be the face, just using them as examples. Austin came in with momentum and they were made him into the Ringmaster. He gave that speech at KOTR and then still did nothing with him for months. Bret Hart was the difference maker and if Bret had never come back, not really sure Austin would have had the career he did. So what if it was a year, that makes no difference at all.

And for the record, Ambrose's 2013 was better than Austin's 1996...if you need to compare.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> That's my point. You shouldn't use other careers to dictate how someone elses is gonna go. Hogan, Cena, Austin all came up differently despite being the most protected ever. Rock too. Not that I expect Ambrose to be the face, just using them as examples. Austin came in with momentum and they were made him into the Ringmaster. He gave that speech at KOTR and then still did nothing with him for months. Bret Hart was the difference maker and if Bret had never come back, not really sure Austin would have had the career he did. So what if it was a year, that makes no difference at all.
> 
> And for the record, Ambrose's 2013 was better than Austin's 1996...if you need to compare.


I use other careers to dictate how someone elses is going to go because it's always the guys I like who get screwed, they've deeply conditioned me to it. I'm not believing anything until their ring announcer says that he's the new WWE Champion.


----------



## NeyNey

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dean Ambrose: In the name of King Vincent of the House McMahon, Second of His Name, you're hereby sentenced to death.
> 
> :HHH2


Well played...
But there's always a way to escape death. :westbrook2


----------



## Kratosx23

NeyNey said:


> Well played...
> But there's always a way to escape death. :westbrook2


Well played...

But, alive or not, he's out of power.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Always the same people with their negativity :argh::argh::argh:


----------



## Ccoffey89

So now that pyro has brought down the thread once again with his negativity :side:

What stipulation would you like to see added to Dean vs Seth at summerslam??

I say an ironman match, it's been way too long since we've seen one and these two can definitely make it a memorable match that would go down in history.:banderas:banderas


----------



## Shenroe

Street fight or last man standing. Why not.


----------



## ShadowMox

Ccoffey89 said:


> So now that pyro has brought down the thread once again with his negativity :side:
> 
> What stipulation would you like to see added to Dean vs Seth at summerslam??
> 
> I say an ironman match, it's been way too long since we've seen one and these two can definitely make it a memorable match that would go down in history.:banderas:banderas


Ironman match would be insane. I'd be more than happy with that or even an I Quit match.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Street fight or last man standing. Why not.


Like the last man standing idea, even though we had Bray and Cena have one on the previous ppv, i think Dean and Seth could put them to shame.



ShadowMox said:


> Ironman match would be insane. I'd be more than happy with that or even an *I Quit match*.


:bow:clap:clap:bow


----------



## LigerJ81

Ironman Match sounds interesting, maybe a Falls Count Anywhere.


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> So now that pyro has brought down the thread once again with his negativity :side:
> 
> What stipulation would you like to see added to Dean vs Seth at summerslam??
> 
> I say an ironman match, it's been way too long since we've seen one and these two can definitely make it a memorable match that would go down in history.:banderas:banderas


Street fight. It would suit Ambrose's current character and look (i.e. his ring gear). Or maybe even a falls count anywhere match. It would be cool to see them brawling backstage. Regardless they're gonna steal the show at BG and SS.


----------



## DGenerationMC

STREET FIGHT!!!

Ambrose already has the jeans and wifebeater.

Rollins can bring a fork...if he has the balls to.

If not a STREET FIGHT (!!!), then a 2 out of 3 Falls Match.


----------



## CesaroSection

Ironman match with these two at Summerslam would be fucking epic. Can't see it being an hour match, but a 30 minute iron man would do me. And because we hardly ever see these matches it would feel so special.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DGenerationMC said:


> STREET FIGHT!!!
> 
> Ambrose already has the jeans and wifebeater.
> 
> *Rollins can bring a fork...if he has the balls to.*
> 
> If not a STREET FIGHT (!!!), then a 2 out of 3 Falls Match.


I can picture Rollins with the fork in his hand and Ambrose begging him to do it.. :banderas 

2 out of 3 falls or a 3 stages of hell. that would be cool.



DannyMack said:


> Street fight. It would suit Ambrose's current character and look (i.e. his ring gear). Or maybe even a falls count anywhere match. It would be cool to see them brawling backstage. *Regardless they're gonna steal the show at BG and SS*.


(Y)(Y)(Y) and Thats *ALL* that matters.


----------



## Ccoffey89

CesaroSection said:


> Ironman match with these two at Summerslam would be fucking epic. Can't see it being an hour match, but a *30 minute iron man would do me. And because we hardly ever see these matches it would feel so special*.


That's what I'm talkin about. It really would have a big time feel to it.


----------



## DannyMack

I've just been having a disagreement on another wrestling site with someone who said that Ambrose will never be world champion unlike Reigns & Rollins, isn't likable and can't sustain his current overness with the crowd. I thought I'd share my rant with you guys because I think you'll understand my frustration. Here it is:

Ambrose is likable because he isn't like other top faces such as Cena and Sheamus who are booed by half the audience due to the fact that they are cheesy, childish wannabe super heroes. Ambrose is a badass who has flaws just like all of us. That's why he's relatable to the audience. He lets his emotions get the best of him and comes ready to fight instead of coming ready to push merch (i.e. neon sweat bands & fella t-shirts). The audience love him because of his character traits and ability to capture their attention in his promos. While he doesn't have the look of Reigns or the in-ring ability of Rollins he has more charisma and individuality than both of them put together. I'm a fan of Reigns and Rollins too, but I just see that Ambrose is becoming a bigger deal each week. He'll flourish after his feud with Rollins because he's an awesome storyteller, which in my opinion is the most important trait for a top star and world champion. Just imagine a singles feud with Bray Wyatt or Orton or Cesaro/Heyman. The list goes on and on. Reigns' true test will be when he's in a top tier singles feud and has to TELL A STORY. He has yet to do that on his own, unlike Ambrose and Rollins who are doing it right now (and doing it fantastically might I add). It's easy to get a big pop when your the hot tag or the most dominant participent in a battle royal. It's different when you're out on your own with the spotlight shining down on you. Ambrose relishes the spotlight, i'm not so sure Reigns can handle it yet. Time will tell.


----------



## Shenroe

DannyMack said:


> I've just been having a disagreement on another wrestling site with someone who said that Ambrose will never be world champion unlike Reigns & Rollins, isn't likable and can't sustain his current overness with the crowd. I thought I'd share my rant with you guys because I think you'll understand my frustration. Here it is:
> 
> Ambrose is likable because he isn't like other top faces such as Cena and Sheamus who are booed by half the audience due to the fact that they are cheesy, childish wannabe super heroes. Ambrose is a badass who has flaws just like all of us. That's why he's relatable to the audience. He lets his emotions get the best of him and comes ready to fight instead of coming ready to push merch (i.e. neon sweat bands & fella t-shirts). The audience love him because of his character traits and ability to capture their attention in his promos. While he doesn't have the look of Reigns or the in-ring ability of Rollins he has more charisma and individuality than both of them put together. I'm a fan of Reigns and Rollins too, but I just see that Ambrose is becoming a bigger deal each week. He'll flourish after his feud with Rollins because he's an awesome storyteller, which in my opinion is the most important trait for a top star and world champion. Just imagine a singles feud with Bray Wyatt or Orton or Cesaro/Heyman. The list goes on and on. Reigns' true test will be when he's in a top tier singles feud and has to TELL A STORY. He has yet to do that on his own, unlike Ambrose and Rollins who are doing it right now (and doing it fantastically might I add). It's easy to get a big pop when your the hot tag or the most dominant participent in a battle royal. It's different when you're out on your own with the spotlight shining down on you. Ambrose relishes the spotlight, i'm not so sure Reigns can handle it yet. Time will tell.


Isn't likable:jordan4 Can't sustain his overness:maury 
What is this guy, 10? He wants every face to be vanilla corny smiling douche an every heel must make a mean face for him, i bet.


----------



## DannyMack

Shenroe said:


> Isn't likable:jordan4 Can't sustain his overness:maury
> What is this guy, 10? He wants every face to be vanilla corny smiling douche an every heel must make a mean face for him, i bet.


Believe it or not it's a woman in her 30s (judging by her pic). She probably has the mind of a 10 year old though. I know people are entitled to their opinion, but...what an idiot! :floyd1


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> I've just been having a disagreement on another wrestling site with someone who said that Ambrose will never be world champion unlike Reigns & Rollins, isn't likable and can't sustain his current overness with the crowd. I thought I'd share my rant with you guys because I think you'll understand my frustration. Here it is:
> 
> Ambrose is likable because he isn't like other top faces such as Cena and Sheamus who are booed by half the audience due to the fact that they are cheesy, childish wannabe super heroes. Ambrose is a badass who has flaws just like all of us. That's why he's relatable to the audience. He lets his emotions get the best of him and comes ready to fight instead of coming ready to push merch (i.e. neon sweat bands & fella t-shirts). The audience love him because of his character traits and ability to capture their attention in his promos. *While he doesn't have the look of Reigns or the in-ring ability of Rollins he has more charisma and individuality than both of them put together. I'm a fan of Reigns and Rollins too, but I just see that Ambrose is becoming a bigger deal each week. *He'll flourish after his feud with Rollins because he's an awesome storyteller, which in my opinion is the most important trait for a top star and world champion. Just imagine a singles feud with Bray Wyatt or Orton or Cesaro/Heyman. The list goes on and on. Reigns' true test will be when he's in a top tier singles feud and has to TELL A STORY. He has yet to do that on his own, unlike Ambrose and Rollins who are doing it right now (and doing it fantastically might I add). It's easy to get a big pop when your the hot tag or the most dominant participent in a battle royal. It's different when you're out on your own with the spotlight shining down on you. Ambrose relishes the spotlight, i'm not so sure Reigns can handle it yet. Time will tell.



(Y)Agree with everything here, especially the bolded part. Ambrose Knows his character inside and out because deep down thats who he is. He talked in his 3 hour shoot about being so fed with up with wrestling at one point in his life he had to take a step back, took the opportunity to face his past and come to good terms with his mom and dad. that really helped him see the brighter side of everything. Now, being gone to hell and back so to speak, he wrestles because its fun and hes good at it. He's good at captivating an audience, getting them to boo him or cheer him or feel sorry for him or w/e it is he needs to portray. He knows pro wrestling and does it better than anyone else.


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> (Y)Agree with everything here, especially the bolded part. Ambrose Knows his character inside and out because deep down thats who he is. He talked in his 3 hour shoot about being so fed with up with wrestling at one point in his life he had to take a step back, took the opportunity to face his past and come to good terms with his mom and dad. that really helped him see the brighter side of everything. Now, being gone to hell and back so to speak, he wrestles because its fun and hes good at it. He's good at captivating an audience, getting them to boo him or cheer him or feel sorry for him or w/e it is he needs to portray. He knows pro wrestling and does it better than anyone else.


That's the thing though. If they delve into his backstory (like they did in FCW) it will be very hard to turn him heel because the audience will feel sympathetic towards him. Right now he's just an unpredictable, unhinged lunatic. When the casual audience discovers why he became that way he will be a made man for life. He could become the badass top face many have been yearning for since Stone Cold.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> That's the thing though. If they delve into his backstory (like they did in FCW) it will be very hard to turn him heel because the audience will feel sympathetic towards him. Right now he's just an unpredictable, unhinged lunatic. When the casual audience discovers why he became that way he will be a made man for life. *He could become the badass top face many have been yearning for since Stone Cold*.


I feel the same way. 

They should do a back story but let it be in his hometown of Cincinnati and have Dean on the big tron telling his story. like he did in that one promo where he talked about the big scary guy named levon and wantin to jump in the river. 

They would have to dumb it down maybe for the PG but I think that a promo like that could help make him that top badass face.

Edit: Don't know how to post videos yet but if someone could post that old moxley promo talkin about what he went through as a kid, where he shows the corner his mom "worked" on. That's the one I'm talkin about.


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> (Y)Agree with everything here, especially the bolded part. Ambrose Knows his character inside and out because deep down thats who he is. *He talked in his 3 hour shoot about being so fed with up with wrestling at one point in his life he had to take a step back, took the opportunity to face his past and come to good terms with his mom and dad. that really helped him see the brighter side of everything.* Now, being gone to hell and back so to speak, he wrestles because its fun and hes good at it. He's good at captivating an audience, getting them to boo him or cheer him or feel sorry for him or w/e it is he needs to portray. He knows pro wrestling and does it better than anyone else.


I would love to watch this. Is it on Youtube?


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> I feel the same way.
> 
> They should do a back story but let it be in his hometown of Cincinnati and have Dean on the big tron telling his story. like he did in that one promo where he talked about the big scary guy named levon and wantin to jump in the river.
> 
> They would have to dumb it down maybe for the PG but I think that a promo like that could help make him that top badass face.


I've seen that promo. Awesome stuff. This is a pretty neat idea of yours. It would be cool if during the build to SS they have a show in Cincinnati where he roams the streets where he used to live while Rollins is in the ring. He can say that while Rollins has had a normal upbringing and an easy ride since being protected by The Authority, he never had a stable life and had to scrape and claw for everything he got because no one ever had his back. That was until Roman and Seth came along. But now that Seth has stabbed him in the back he's back to square one. He's back to being that hungry, vicious street dog he once was and it's all Seth's fault. It would be incredible, especially if he got to talk about his Mum and Dad's issues (while keeping it PG).


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins iron man match would be awesome.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> I've seen that promo. Awesome stuff. It would be cool if during the build to SS they have a show in Cincinnati where he roams the streets where he used to live while Rollins is in the ring. He can say that while Rollins has had a normal upbringing and an easy ride since being protected by The Authority, he never had a stable life and had to scrape and claw for everything he got because no one ever had his back. That was until Roman and Seth came along. But now that Seth has stabbed him in the back he's back to square one. He's back to being that hungry, vicious street dog he once was and it's all Seth's fault. It would be incredible, especially if he got to talk about his Mum and Dad's issues (while keeping it PG).


:wall:wall:wall that would be amazing.



Empress said:


> I would love to watch this. Is it on Youtube?


It was on youtube like 3 days ago but it got taken down :sad:

Someone uploaded it dailymotion a couple years ago I think it was NeyNey..??? maybe or idk I can't remember. Its called Best on the Indies Jon Moxley. You can order it from Smart Mark Video I think. 
You should definitely find a link, Its a good watch.

Where's LinkMASTAHH when you need her? :side:


----------



## Deptford

Empress said:


> I would love to watch this. Is it on Youtube?


It should be. It's a pretty good shoot. 

It shows how he trained in wrestling too and he trained a really oldschool style of just bumping for hours on end and shit and paying your dues for like a year before you can even step in front of an audience of like 12 in a gym :lol 
He truly worked his ass off to get where he's at.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> It should be. It's a pretty good shoot.
> 
> It shows how he trained in wrestling too and he trained a really oldschool style of just bumping for hours on end and shit and paying your dues for like a year before you can even step in front of an *audience of like 12 in a gym *:lol
> He truly worked his ass off to get where he's at.


Yea that was hilarious. :lmao:lmao 12 people and he was just as nervous as could be.. I wonder if he got that way his first mania?? 

It was on youtube literally 2 or 3 days ago someone posted a link in this thread.. but i went to go watch it again, just cuz its that good u can watch it 15 times, and smart mark got it taken down. :no:


----------



## Waffelz

Ironman matches are rather meh. Street fight will do.


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> :wall:wall:wall that would be amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> It was on youtube like 3 days ago but it got taken down :sad:
> 
> Someone uploaded it dailymotion a couple years ago I think it was NeyNey..??? maybe or idk I can't remember. Its called Best on the Indies Jon Moxley. You can order it from Smart Mark Video I think.
> You should definitely find a link, Its a good watch.
> 
> Where's LinkMASTAHH when you need her? :side:





Deptford said:


> It should be. It's a pretty good shoot.
> 
> It shows how he trained in wrestling too and he trained a really oldschool style of just bumping for hours on end and shit and paying your dues for like a year before you can even step in front of an audience of like 12 in a gym :lol
> He truly worked his ass off to get where he's at.


Thanks. I'll try and do a Google search and see what comes up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Anybody see that RVA Mag article on Ambrose?

Really good, short read.

Ambrose made me proud


----------



## Ccoffey89

Wheres everyone at? This thread is slacking.:no: We should be at 200 pages by now.


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> Yea that was hilarious. :lmao:lmao 12 people and he was just as nervous as could be.. I wonder if he got that way his first mania??
> 
> It was on youtube literally 2 or 3 days ago someone posted a link in this thread.. but i went to go watch it again, just cuz its that good u can watch it 15 times, and smart mark got it taken down. :no:


:lol I know. He's so cute and relatable. I probably would be the same way if I waited an entire year for a match. 
He's just the cutest little thing in that interview. Not afraid to be transparent. It's nice to see "celebrities" that actually want to tell their story no holds barred style. The interviewer had to keep cutting him off when he would just keep going deeper into graphic detail :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> :lol I know. He's so cute and relatable. I probably would be the same way if I waited an entire year for a match.
> He's just the cutest little thing in that interview. Not afraid to be transparent. It's nice to see "celebrities" that actually want to tell their story no holds barred style. The interviewer had to keep cutting him off when he would just keep going deeper into graphic detail :lmao


:lol I know! Every question the interviewer asked he would go into a 15, 20 minute rant with side stories and all. haha. The man just lays it all out on the table. One of the reasons he's my favorite. :lmao


----------



## Tambrose

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm confident that Vince will live to be 300 years old. He's got the head in the jar technology from Futurama hidden in a lab* just to make me miserable*, I know he does.
> 
> Even still, Triple H's philosophy doesn't seem to be that different. Pushing for Batista, Reigns, Sheamus and Orton is not a good track record.


:lol oh Pyro!



Ccoffey89 said:


> :lol I know! Every question the interviewer asked he would go into a 15, 20 minute rant with side stories and all. haha. The man just lays it all out on the table. One of the reasons he's my favorite. :lmao


Yeah I love his rambles, but I kept getting annoyed at the interviewer for interrupting him, he ended up stopping telling the rest of what he was saying on a couple of things.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Vince McMahon will shrink himself and crawl into HHH's ear to take over his brain.

Vince McMahon will live forever!

FOREVER!


----------



## Ccoffey89

I want him to do this to Tom after he loses his match at BattleGround against Seth. :bow

EDIT: Fixed it thanks to Vyer!


----------



## LigerJ81

DGenerationMC said:


> Vince McMahon will shrink himself and crawl into HHH's ear to take over his brain.
> 
> *Vince McMahon will live forever!*
> 
> *FOREVER!*


Vince is the New Walt Disney? :|


----------



## CALΔMITY

DannyMack said:


> I've seen that promo. Awesome stuff. This is a pretty neat idea of yours. It would be cool if during the build to SS they have a show in Cincinnati where he roams the streets where he used to live while Rollins is in the ring. He can say that while Rollins has had a normal upbringing and an easy ride since being protected by The Authority, he never had a stable life and had to scrape and claw for everything he got because no one ever had his back. That was until Roman and Seth came along. But now that Seth has stabbed him in the back he's back to square one. He's back to being that hungry, vicious street dog he once was and it's all Seth's fault. It would be incredible, especially if he got to talk about his Mum and Dad's issues (while keeping it PG).


Break out some of that poor kid's street fighting. :banderas

Yeah I would love if they eventually went somewhere along the lines of what you suggested. This would be a great opportunity for the fans to get to know Ambrose better.


----------



## Ccoffey89

LigerJ81 said:


> Vince is the New Walt Disney? :|



:vince5


----------



## Vyer

Ccoffey89 said:


> I want him to do this to Tom after he loses his match at BattleGround against Seth. :bow
> 
> EDIT: apparently still dont know how to add videos.. heres the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WejZNwwG-dM


Ah, to embed youtube videos like www.youtube.com/watch?v=WejZNwwG-dM
just put the end portion *WejZNwwG-dM* in the youtube tags


----------



## Ccoffey89

Vyer said:


> Ah, to embed youtube videos like www.youtube.com/watch?v=WejZNwwG-dM
> just put the end portion *WejZNwwG-dM* in the youtube tags


ohhh. fpalm 

Thank you for that. Much appreciated.


----------



## JacqSparrow

That interview :banderas Oh Dean.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The mark wars will turn glorious once MITB is done. Shields up everyone :lol
> 
> And by glorious I mean brutal, bloody, ugly, interesting


:side: :side: 



DGenerationMC said:


> STREET FIGHT!!!
> 
> Ambrose already has the jeans and wifebeater.
> 
> Rollins can bring a fork...if he has the balls to.
> 
> If not a STREET FIGHT (!!!), then a 2 out of 3 Falls Match.


Did someone say fork?

:lol I honestly want to see Dean with his fork facing off against Seth and his chair. Why, PG, why.

I would save the I Quit stip for the rubber match, though. I also vote for 2 out 3 Falls or an Ironman match :banderas



DannyMack said:


> I've seen that promo. Awesome stuff. This is a pretty neat idea of yours. It would be cool if during the build to SS they have a show in Cincinnati where he roams the streets where he used to live while Rollins is in the ring. He can say that while Rollins has had a normal upbringing and an easy ride since being protected by The Authority, he never had a stable life and had to scrape and claw for everything he got because no one ever had his back. That was until Roman and Seth came along. But now that Seth has stabbed him in the back he's back to square one. He's back to being that hungry, vicious street dog he once was and it's all Seth's fault. It would be incredible, especially if he got to talk about his Mum and Dad's issues (while keeping it PG).


I've been waiting for this to happen.


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> :side: :side:


:side::side::side:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Can we have Dean and Seth in *Iron Street Fight Match*? :|



DannyMack said:


> Ambrose is likable because he isn't like other top faces such as Cena and Sheamus who are booed by half the audience due to the fact that they are cheesy, childish wannabe super heroes. Ambrose is a badass who has flaws just like all of us. That's why he's relatable to the audience. He lets his emotions get the best of him and comes ready to fight instead of coming ready to push merch (i.e. neon sweat bands & fella t-shirts). The audience love him because of his character traits and ability to capture their attention in his promos. While he doesn't have the look of Reigns or the in-ring ability of Rollins he has more charisma and individuality than both of them put together. I'm a fan of Reigns and Rollins too, but I just see that Ambrose is becoming a bigger deal each week. He'll flourish after his feud with Rollins because he's an awesome storyteller, which in my opinion is the most important trait for a top star and world champion. Just imagine a singles feud with Bray Wyatt or Orton or Cesaro/Heyman. The list goes on and on. *Reigns' true test will be when he's in a top tier singles feud and has to TELL A STORY. He has yet to do that on his own, unlike Ambrose and Rollins who are doing it right now (and doing it fantastically might I add). It's easy to get a big pop when your the hot tag or the most dominant participent in a battle royal. It's different when you're out on your own with the spotlight shining down on you. Ambrose relishes the spotlight, i'm not so sure Reigns can handle it yet. *Time will tell.


:clap :clap :clap Exactly what I've always said.

:rep


And since Pyro continues to bring the negativity to Dean's yard, ladies have something nice to look at:


































Spoiler:  Ambooty


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> Can we have Dean and Seth in *Iron Street Fight Match*?


:hmm: Wouldn't that be interesting. The madness that could ensue. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ambrose vs Rollins in a Renee on a pole match. Winner gets to... you get the idea.


----------



## Revil Fox

Ambrose wins the MitB match, then goes on to do a promo where he says that he can't think about the title right now, all he can think about is how much he wants to hurt Rollins, in every way possible. He says he's going to leave the case at home unless he can use it to hurt Rollins. Come the RR, Reigns wins, followed by Rollins winning the title at Elimination Chamber. The next night on Raw, Ambrose comes out and brings the case with him, for the first time since MitB. He says he's going to make sure that someone takes that title away from Rollins, and cashes it in to make the WM match a three way, all SHIELD main event. 

That's what I'd like to see, anyway.


----------



## midnightmischief

hey ambroseites.... cool if I hang in here for a while? just lost my rag in the reigns thread and need some silliness to take away the bad evil thoughts spinning in my head....
i'll just sit in the corner rocking back and forth for a while.... don't mind me.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Revil Fox said:


> Ambrose wins the MitB match, then goes on to do a promo where he says that he can't think about the title right now, all he can think about is how much he wants to hurt Rollins, in every way possible. He says he's going to leave the case at home unless he can use it to hurt Rollins. Come the RR, Reigns wins, followed by Rollins winning the title at Elimination Chamber. The next night on Raw, Ambrose comes out and brings the case with him, for the first time since MitB. He says he's going to make sure that someone takes that title away from Rollins, and cashes it in to make the WM match a three way, all SHIELD main event.
> 
> That's what I'd like to see, anyway.


:mark:

But then he would fail... because ROMANWINSLOL.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Revil Fox said:


> Ambrose wins the MitB match, then goes on to do a promo where he says that he can't think about the title right now, all he can think about is how much he wants to hurt Rollins, in every way possible. He says he's going to leave the case at home unless he can use it to hurt Rollins. Come the RR, Reigns wins, followed by Rollins winning the title at Elimination Chamber. The next night on Raw, Ambrose comes out and brings the case with him, for the first time since MitB. He says he's going to make sure that someone takes that title away from Rollins, and cashes it in to make the WM match a three way, all SHIELD main event.
> 
> That's what I'd like to see, anyway.


That's been proposed a few times and aside from the most likely REIGNSWINSLOL :lol it's a very good idea, but let's be realistic - keeping all those possible spots towards the WHC on just the Shield guys (Dean and Seth) would be very unlikely.

We know there have to be some of Vince's guys in the title picture :vince


----------



## midnightmischief

I probably wouldn't happen in this PG era but I would love to see dean and seth in a match where they are strapped together with a rope of length of leather (cannot for the life of me remember what that match stip is called..) I could just see Dean going into a frenzy whipping the life out of seth.


----------



## Deptford

Wasn't mark henry in one of those "tied together" matches recently in the last couple of years? I'm pretty sure he was.


----------



## midnightmischief

last one I remember was either dusty Rhodes or JBL


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Deptford said:


> Wasn't mark henry in one of those "tied together" matches recently in the last couple of years? I'm pretty sure he was.


Yeah against Sheamus in a leather strap match.

But a bull/dog collar match would be better for Ambrose. Hes a crazy mawfucker.


----------



## Nicole Queen

midnightmischief said:


> I probably wouldn't happen in this PG era but I would love to see dean and seth in a match where they are strapped together with a rope of length of leather (cannot for the life of me remember what that match stip is called..) I could just see Dean going into a frenzy whipping the life out of seth.


:lol That's a Strap Match.

Some of the types I'd love to see Dean and Seth in:
_Champion vs Champion
Falls Count Anywhere
Iron Man
Strip Match _:yum: :lol (just kidding... Or am I :hmm
_First Blood
Last Man Standing
No DQ
Last Chance
TLC 
Straitjacket_ (come on, Seth practically alluded to it :lol)
_Steel/Any kind of Cage_

:rep :rep :rep


----------



## Joshi Judas

A strap match. Only very few have made it work. Eddie and JBL had a similar kinda match once if I remember.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Whats the match where they cant eat or drink for 24 hours prior to the match and theyre locked in seperate rooms? Thats what these guys need to do!


----------



## Deptford

Leon Knuckles said:


> Yeah against Sheamus in a leather strap match.
> 
> But a bull/dog collar match would be better for Ambrose. Hes a crazy mawfucker.


Oh yeah, that leather strap match was weak. It's like 50/50 for me cuz I'd hate for them to get put in such an awesome stip only for it to not be a bloodbath. Would kinda kill me on the inside a little bit if it was in any way lackluster cuz of being PG. 

Ima need to see Ambrose biting off the skin off of Seth's face.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Lol Deptford its Dean Ambrose not Luis Suarez :lmao


----------



## midnightmischief

Deptford said:


> Oh yeah, that leather strap match was weak. It's like 50/50 for me cuz I'd hate for them to get put in such an awesome stip only for it to not be a bloodbath. Would kinda kill me on the inside a little bit if it was in any way lackluster cuz of being PG.
> 
> *Ima need to see Ambrose biting off the skin off of Seth's face*.


*chants* we want blood, we want blood, we want blood....

ahhhh unfortunately the first sight of any real bleeding and the md's will be out there in a flash.

I like some of nicoles suggestions especially the 'strip match' but that's just the dirty girl in me lol

cage matches have been done to death lately imo, I would like the idea of a ironman match or firstblood. '
what ever match they had - it would have to be seriously intense to pay off the whole traitor/backstabbing brother/business partner angle.


----------



## JacqSparrow

midnightmischief said:


> hey ambroseites.... cool if I hang in here for a while? just lost my rag in the reigns thread and need some silliness to take away the bad evil thoughts spinning in my head....
> i'll just sit in the corner rocking back and forth for a while.... don't mind me.


Fancy seeing you in here :lol







Nicole Queen said:


> :lol That's a Strap Match.
> 
> Some of the types I'd love to see Dean and Seth in:
> _Champion vs Champion
> Falls Count Anywhere
> Iron Man
> Strip Match _:yum: :lol (just kidding... Or am I :hmm
> _First Blood
> Last Man Standing
> No DQ
> Last Chance
> TLC
> Straitjacket_ (come on, Seth practically alluded to it :lol)
> _Steel/Any kind of Cage_
> 
> :rep :rep :rep


Aw, a First Blood match might end too quickly the way Dean's going :lmao First Pint of Blood, maybe...

Dean has already enjoyed whipping the heck out of Seth with his own vest :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicole Queen

JacqSparrow said:


> Aw, a First Blood match might end too quickly the way Dean's going :lmao First Pint of Blood, maybe...
> 
> Dean has already enjoyed whipping the heck out of Seth with his own vest :lol


Hair vs Hair match :angel 



Spoiler















Gonna makes us fangirls cry :lmao

But seriously with Seth saying that Dean would end up in straitjacket one day, that's the most perfect stipulation I see :banderas


----------



## midnightmischief

Nicole Queen said:


> Hair vs Hair match :angel
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna makes us fangirls cry :lmao



lol funny you should say that, I had a dream the other night that HHH challenged reigns to one of those.... Lucky I woke up before the winner/loser was announced. LOL

hey sparrow. how are things... I really miss the shield thread. have to thread jump just to say hi to peeps.


----------



## Vics1971

I don't know if a hair vs hair match would end too well for Dean, bless him. May as well do a loser loses hair match.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> Hair vs Hair match :angel
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna makes us fangirls cry :lmao
> 
> But seriously with Seth saying that Dean would end up in straitjacket one day, that's the most perfect stipulation I see :banderas



Have mercy on Dean's struggle bang and hairline :lmao

Though a Hair vs Hair match may be the only way to get Seth to stop bleaching his hair...




midnightmischief said:


> lol funny you should say that, I had a dream the other night that HHH challenged reigns to one of those.... Lucky I woke up before the winner/loser was announced. LOL
> 
> hey sparrow. how are things... I really miss the shield thread. have to thread jump just to say hi to peeps.


Darn, I would have wanted to know who won...though seeing as Trips no longer has hair, we probably know who did :lol

I'm popping back and forth between here and there too :lol I'm sorry, I can barely go into the Roman thread, though I did spot your rant :lol

The inevitable mark war will split me in half...maybe :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## midnightmischief

I'm really only hanging in the reigns thread these days to show my solidarity for those who can tough it out lol got to support cindal and zeros posts when they show up from time to time. 

don't know if I could have handled the results in that dream lol. I know my mind and how mean it can be to me


----------



## CALΔMITY

This is practically my forum home now. I do at least lurk in the other threads and read when I have nothing to offer to the discussion.

I can't wait for Smackdown. I almost forgot it was Friday. :lol I REALLY can't wait until mitb. I love the couple of possible outcomes that were discussed and I'm anxious to see which route WWE ultimately takes Dean and Seth.


----------



## Divine Arion

Nicole Queen said:


> Can we have Dean and Seth in *Iron Street Fight Match*? :|
> 
> 
> 
> :clap :clap :clap Exactly what I've always said.
> 
> :rep
> 
> 
> And since Pyro continues to bring the negativity to Dean's yard, ladies have something nice to look at:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  Ambooty


:sodone 

I attended Smackdown this past week and Dean did well. Won't go into any details since I'm curious to see how things are from the camera's perspective. Was certainly worth the ticket price just to be up that close to him lol. 



Nicole Queen said:


> :lol That's a Strap Match.
> 
> Some of the types I'd love to see Dean and Seth in:
> _Champion vs Champion
> Falls Count Anywhere
> Iron Man
> *Strip Match* _:yum: :lol (just kidding... Or am I :hmm
> _First Blood
> Last Man Standing
> No DQ
> Last Chance
> TLC
> Straitjacket_ (come on, Seth practically alluded to it :lol)
> _Steel/Any kind of Cage_
> 
> :rep :rep :rep


A strip match you say! Now you're just teasing me! *secrets wants this to happen so badly lmao*

I'd probably want to see a Street Fight or Falls County Anywhere stipulation tacked onto their match. Maybe do that at Battleground with Seth going over and then a normal match/Ironman Match/Best 2 of 3 match at SummerSlam with Dean going over. Of course alot of how they approach the Seth vs Dean feud will depend on how things go on Sunday with MITB. So we'll just have to see.


----------



## CALΔMITY

How close were you to titty master? :0


----------



## Zarra

Divine Arion said:


> :sodone
> 
> I attended Smackdown this past week and Dean did well. Won't go into any details since I'm curious to see how things are from the camera's perspective. Was certainly worth the ticket price just to be up that close to him lol.


Really? Can you make a little review? How was the crowd ?


----------



## Divine Arion

I was seated in the front row off to the far left. That would be per the camera's perspective. I actually pop up seconds into Main Event lol. 

Dean hovered around the opposite side of the ring most of the time. But he did get close to our barricade when he first walked in. The man is incredibly difficult to get pictures of. He moves around way too much lol. Plus WWE's overhead lighting kills the quality. I was just really happy to get the chance to see him work a match in person. 

If anything Reigns was closer to me and gave my hand a slight tap when SD was over. There was a moment on SD where we were REALLY up close to him lol. I want to see if I turn up looking shocked when it airs lol. 

Was just sad we never got the advertised dark match of Reigns/Ambrose vs Rollins/Orton. I wanted some bromance lol.



Zarra said:


> Really? Can you make a little review? How was the crowd ?


Sure! I'll get to working on it! I actually posted a link to pictures I took a good many pages back in this thread but might've just got lost in the discussion.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Divine Arion said:


> I was seated in the front row off to the far left. That would be per the camera's perspective. I actually pop up seconds into Main Event lol.
> 
> Dean hovered around the opposite side of the ring most of the time. But he did get close to our barricade when he first walked in. The man is incredibly difficult to get pictures of. He moves around way too much lol. Plus WWE's overhead lighting kills the quality. I was just really happy to get the chance to see him work a match in person.
> 
> If anything Reigns was closer to me and gave my hand a slight tap when SD was over. There was a moment on SD where we were REALLY up close to him lol. I want to see if I turn up looking shocked when it airs lol.
> 
> Was just sad we never got the advertised dark match of Reigns/Ambrose vs Rollins/Orton. I wanted some bromance lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! I'll get to working on it! I actually posted a link to pictures I took a good many pages back in this thread but might've just got lost in the discussion.


You...you lucky person!


----------



## Shenroe

Smackdown links are out you fuckers! Ambrose was :bow That's all i can say


----------



## DannyMack

Shenroe said:


> Smackdown links are out you fuckers! Ambrose was :bow That's all i can say


I'm gonna download it and watch on my laptop during the train journey home from work. I won't be able to wait till tonight. Ambrose is always :bow


----------



## Nicole Queen

Dear Gods, Dean's entranc--- Dean's _whole existence_ :sodone :sodone :sodone

I'm hoping we get to see more Ambrose/BNB in the future, I think they work together pretty well and brawler + brawler :mark: is not something that happens often lately.

Dean slapping himself :banderas

:lmao "Dean Ambrose in the white tank top" :cole3

FLYING AMBROSE FOLLOWED BY STEEL LADDER IN HIS HANDS :mark:

WHY SITH WHY?  HOW MANY TIMES???????????????? 

I'm so jealous of all of you who can watch them live, but I guess it's better that Dean is not less than 100 miles away from me :yum: :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Nicole Queen said:


> Dear Gods, Dean's entranc--- Dean's _whole existence_ :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> I'm hoping we get to see more Ambrose/BNB in the future, I think they work together pretty well and brawler + brawler :mark: is not something that happens often lately.
> 
> Dean slapping himself :banderas
> 
> :lmao "Dean Ambrose in the white tank top" :cole3
> 
> FLYING AMBROSE FOLLOWED BY STEEL LADDER IN HIS HANDS :mark:
> 
> WHY SITH WHY?  HOW MANY TIMES????????????????
> 
> I'm so jealous of all of you who can watch them live, but I guess it's better that Dean is not less than 100 miles away from me :yum: :lol


Spoiler tags Nicole, spoiler tags:lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

SMACKDOWN!! :mark::mark::mark:

I need to learn how to do spoiler tags :side:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Smackdown


----------



## OMGeno

I am not going to spoil SD for myself. I always find it more "exciting" to watch while it's on TV. I spoil it by reading what happens though but I don't think of that as the same thing :lol


----------



## Banez

Ccoffey89 said:


> SMACKDOWN!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I need to learn how to do spoiler tags :side:





Spoiler: example



like this



[.spoiler=example]like this [/spoiler]

just no dot infront of first spoiler word 

Ontopic: should be a good episode tonight


----------



## Zarra

Spoiler: Smackdown



Dean was great on Smackdown,pretty good match, Dean slapping himself was golden. For some reason after seeing Smackdown I'm more sure Ambrose can win the briefcase. We will see, I can't wait 
:bow


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> SMACKDOWN!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I need to learn how to do spoiler tags :side:


you put "spoiler= sd" inside the first bracket and "/spoiler" in the 2nd one. So for example: 

PS: don't put the "s" after spoiler, i did it so you can see how it looks like. I hope you managed to understand my gibberish.

Edit: Damn, my post looks like nothing, don't bother trying to understand it :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Spoiler: Smackdown



Let's see if I got this right.

Ambrose was so badass on smackdown. IMO the match could have been a bit londer, but damn for what it was it was awesome. I just love how after a few minutes and Barrett using those power moves, Ambrose still kicks out at 1. :banderas I've noticed he does that alot, shows how resilient he is and how much it really takes to keep down. Slapping himself trying to wake up. :bow 

I really think they are setting Dean up to win MITB, Cole kept eluding to the fact how embarrassed HHH would be if Dean were to win the briefcase. 

Sunday really can't come any faster:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Divine Arion said:


> I was seated in the front row off to the far left. That would be per the camera's perspective. I actually pop up seconds into Main Event lol.
> 
> Dean hovered around the opposite side of the ring most of the time. But he did get close to our barricade when he first walked in. The man is incredibly difficult to get pictures of. He moves around way too much lol. Plus WWE's overhead lighting kills the quality. I was just really happy to get the chance to see him work a match in person.
> 
> If anything Reigns was closer to me and gave my hand a slight tap when SD was over. There was a moment on SD where we were REALLY up close to him lol. I want to see if I turn up looking shocked when it airs lol.
> 
> Was just sad we never got the advertised dark match of Reigns/Ambrose vs Rollins/Orton. I wanted some bromance lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure! I'll get to working on it! I actually posted a link to pictures I took a good many pages back in this thread but might've just got lost in the discussion.


Very cool I'm happy for you! Yeah that Ambrose really is hard to get a clear shot of. Even though I was far away at my house show it was definitely easier to get pics of Roman and Seth by comparison. :lol


----------



## Divine Arion

All right here's my review. I pretty much ran through what stood out in my mind currently. Still need to actually watch the televised version to see what I missed on commentary and stuff. 



Spoiler:  Main Event & Smackdown Attendance



- I was seated in the front row, off to the far left per the camera view. 

- I have my favorites I cheered for the most, but I actually clapped for everyone. There really just isn't any way to describe the lengths of how invested and excited you get for a live show. I was just happy to see all of them even if they don't top the list of my favorites.

- It shouldn't be much of a surprise but I thirsted hard for Ambrose. I attempted to get alot of pictures of him but he's not the easiest to capture on camera. The overhead lighting was terrible for pictures too. The man was absolutely amazing to see in person! 

- His match with Barrett was great. He had some "Let's go Ambrose!" chants going for him but they died out when the action immediately changed in the ring. Still he was very over with the crowd. The Nigel Lariat and Dirty Deeds are everything when you see it in person. After he won the match, you saw him whoopin' ass with a ladder. Seth came out of the crowd and attacked him, eventually landing a curbstomp to him too. After the match was over and the cameras cut, Dean was still laid out in the ring. Seth walked past Dean to give him a glance, likely to see if he was okay. Then left the ring quickly. After the lights turned off, Dean rolled out of the ring and sold the assault on the way back. 

- Speaking of Wade Barrett, I really hope he's all right. He was near us when he hurt his shoulder and looked to be in pain. 

- Rollins was great too. His match on Main Event was a lot of fun and received good reactions. He came out later on SD in a suit with HHH and Orton to cut a promo about winning the briefcase match. He also attacked Dean after his match with Barrett. I will tell you the curbstomp looks really devastating from a live perspective. 

- Bo Dallas is amazing. I know alot of people don't care for this gimmick but he made me excited. I wish he had a longer match with Fandango though. His post match promo got everyone in our section laughing. 

- The Wyatt Family entrance is badass. The cell phone lights do add to the awesomeness of it. Bray derping about and getting everyone amped up is amazing. The man is just so into his character. When Bray enters the ring, you might hear a little cheer of " Woo Bray you're awesome!" from me. I think I was the only one that liked him in my section lol. I loved his match with Sheamus though. They've got good chemistry together. 

- You could not hear Lana talking at all. Unfortunately she got a lot of inappropriate stuff called out to her when she was outside the ring. 

- For Reigns, the man is massively over with the crowd. When Kane knocked Reigns into the barricade, he did it right in front of us. The barricade jarred so hard that it broke at the bolt by the corner were my mom sat. The impact also sent our food and drinks flying, getting my sister's legs wet and my purse drenched. I missed out on the action because I was trying to help clean her up.

- We were supposed to have a dark match. It was originally advertised as Reigns/Ambrose vs Rollins/Orton but was scrapped.

- The only negative moment was that there so many drunks, pointless fighting, and people dropping the F-bombs/insults back and forth to one another. I felt so bad for the adults and their children that just came to enjoy themselves. The little boy looked so uncomfortable next to me that his father held him a majority of the time. I didn't have any direct interactions with these people so I'm grateful for that. I wouldn't doubt SD gets heavily edited, atleast near my section, based on what people were yelling. 

- Biggest face reaction per my section was Reigns and Ambrose. Biggest heat went to HHH, Orton, Rollins and Lana/Rusev. I have no idea if cheers and boos were piped in from the speakers. It kind of sounded like it at times.

Random little things:

- The ring is alot smaller than it appears on tv, especially when you're up that close.

- The height of the barricade sucks for short people (like me) and kids lol.

- The pyro scared the crap out of me every time.

- Kane's flames are indeed very hot.

- I lost track of how many times the briefcase and belts were switched on the overhead wire.

- Wrestlers literally just derp around the ring or chat with the ref between segments. Barrett walked around in a circle with the IC belt over his head for over a minute lol. Kane was chatting it up with Lillian and the ref lol.

- There is a lot of unnecessary dimming on and off of lights.

- Sign Guy was in the front row directly across from us. I couldn't read what his sign said.

- Greatest sign I spotted: Moxley + Meds = Ambrose

- Once SD was off the air, Reigns walked by us and touched my hand, but it was like a literal tiny brush of the finger lol.

- Wrestlers sneak out of the ring by crawling and rolling around away from the camera side. It was hilarious watching Orton and Kane rolling in synchronization while Reigns was still in the ring. Wrestlers would wait until the light goes out until they leave the ring and sell on their way out even after the camera is rolling.

Final Thoughts:

- I enjoyed myself tremendously. This was just such an amazing, blessed opportunity that not even bad mannered people can take away my fun. I loved seeing all of these guys in person and will cherish these memories. I cannot wait to go back when they are here in December!

Link to the photos I took: http://s399.photobucket.com/user/Divine_Arion/slideshow/Main%20Event%20and%20Smackdown%20Tapings%2006%2027%2014





Calamity Glitch said:


> Very cool I'm happy for you! Yeah that Ambrose really is hard to get a clear shot of. Even though I was far away at my house show it was definitely easier to get pics of Roman and Seth by comparison. :lol


Aww thank you! XD I noticed Bray is hard to get pictures of too. Why do they have to make it so hard for us to capture their greatness? lol. 

EDIT: Included a link to my pictures for SD in the spoiler tags


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Very cool I'm happy for you! Yeah that Ambrose really is hard to get a clear shot of. Even though I was far away at my house show it was definitely easier to get pics of Roman and Seth by comparison. :lol


Gotta say I'm jealous of all you who have seen the shield guys live. I've been to two Raw's my whole life, one back before wrestlemania 21 and then the go home Raw before wrestlemania 28.


----------



## OMGeno

Renee had her boots undone before Reigns asked her to take off her shoes? :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE has changed Dean photos


----------



## Divine Arion

OMGeno said:


> Renee had her boots undone before Reigns asked her to take off her shoes? :lol


Lol yeah she had them unzipped before he even came to the ring. My sister and I both noticed this and wondered if she was going to be taking them off at some point when out there lol.


----------



## Zarra

SóniaPortugal said:


> WWE has changed Dean photos


It was about fuckin time.
I like it


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Divine Arion said:


> Lol yeah she had them unzipped before he even came to the ring. My sister and I both noticed this and wondered if she was going to be taking them off at some point when out there lol.



Why WWE is always talking about Renee shoes?


----------



## Ccoffey89

SóniaPortugal said:


> Why WWE is always talking about Renee shoes?


Apparently because she never wears shoes in the back, so they are makin fun I guess. 
Maybe Vince has a foot fetish? :draper2


----------



## Ccoffey89

*John Clapp: Hubris might have gotten the best of Seth Rollins. The Architect might insist he needs Ambrose to be in his sightlines Sunday, but his demand for The Lunatic Fringe to be added to the match will be his undoing. Ambrose is a vindictive wild card who cares little about his own body. I’m not convinced he cares about the opportunity that comes with winning the contract, either, but I’m positive he'll stop at nothing to deprive Rollins of said opportunity. WINNER: Dean Ambrose 

Dean Ambrose: 2, Kofi Kingston: 1, Seth Rollins: 1, Dolph Ziggler: 1*

MITB predictions from wwe.com 

Underlined parts is why I think it could be Ambrose walking out with the briefcase. Even though I'm sure if he does he will lose it to seth at BG. But that's cool. Ambrose doesn't need a briefcase or the backing of the COO to get to the top. He has all the tools to make it big on his own.


----------



## OMGeno

Unrelated but I kind of want them to make SBDA shirts....I'd buy one :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> Unrelated but I kind of want them to make SBDA shirts....I'd buy one :mark:


Hell yea! SBDA on the front, and on the back a picture of a FORK!!! DO IT WWE!

Well maybe the forks a little over the top..:side: Dont judge.


----------



## Shenroe

OMGeno said:


> Unrelated but I kind of want them to make SBDA shirts....I'd buy one :mark:


Yeah that would be amazing! The more i see him the more i think he must be booked like early scsa, no nonesense psycho badass face who keep f*cking things up. Judging by Sd, i think that's kinda the path they want him to go to. 
I wasn't completely feelin at first with the stone cold comparisons, but now with his character on his own and his new improved body, i can see him as a finisher type of guy. The one who when you hear his theme you know shit will go down, and after his segment you can go home/ turn the tv down because that's the end lol


----------



## OMGeno

Shenroe said:


> Yeah that would be amazing! The more i see him the more i think he must be booked like early scsa, no nonesense psycho badass face who keep f*cking things up. Judging by Sd, i think that's kinda the path they want him to go to.
> I wasn't completely feelin at first with the stone cold comparisons, but now with his character on his own and his new improved body, i can see him as a finisher type of guy. The one who when you hear his theme you know shit will go down, and after his segment you can go home/ turn the tv down because that's the end lol


So true, once Dean's segment is done, you know the show has peaked.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Yeah that would be amazing! The more i see him the more i think he must be booked like early scsa, no nonesense psycho badass face who keep f*cking things up. Judging by Sd, i think that's kinda the path they want him to go to.
> I wasn't completely feelin at first with the stone cold comparisons, but now with his character on his own and his new improved body, i can see him as a finisher type of guy. The one who when you hear his theme you know shit will go down, and after his segment you can go home/ turn the tv down because that's the end lol


Thats for sure. I didnt even watch the rest of smackdown. Just tuned in for that 15 minutes and kinda skimmed through to see if he had a promo anywhere. After Dean's done for the night the show is over.


----------



## Shenroe

He has that big time feel now. 
I would be down with either scumbag Dean Ambrose or explicit Ambrose violence. They have to milk it lol


----------



## Enigmal

Leon Knuckles said:


> Whats the match where they cant eat or drink for 24 hours prior to the match and theyre locked in seperate rooms? Thats what these guys need to do!


That's what Monsters ball used to be


----------



## Ccoffey89

:mark::mark::mark: I had serious Stone Cold vibes here. Him just laying in the ring, staring into the camera all wild eyed and shit. :bow:bow


----------



## NeyNey

AMBROSE IS DOIN _SOOOO _FINE! JESUS! Overwhelmed... :banderas
CAN'T wait for MITB!!!! 
Smackdown in a few minutes!!! :mark:



SóniaPortugal said:


> WWE has changed Dean photos


CHALAMACHALLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA *Prays to Mekka*


----------



## Callisto

If Ambrose wins at Money In the Bank.... child I can't even. Will probably have to make early funeral arrangements because that would surely be the death of me.

I don't really see this happening. Likelihood imo is that Rollins will screw him the last minute and snatch the briefcase for the win, and Ambrose perhaps might win the contract at a later date. Whatever it is, it will be an ending that advances their feud in the future.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Callisto said:


> If Ambrose wins at Money In the Bank.... child I can't even. Will probably have to make early funeral arrangements because that would surely be the death of me.
> 
> I don't really see this happening. Likelihood imo is that Rollins will screw him the last minute and snatch the briefcase for the win, and Ambrose perhaps might win the contract at a later date. Whatever it is, it will be an ending that advances their feud in the future.


I think that for both guys to come out of this feud looking strong, Dean needs to win the over all feud, but Seth should have the briefcase. That way Dean got his revenge for the betrayal and Seth can still be looked at as a threat with a championship contract at anytime he chooses. IMO Dean doesn't need the briefcase to be a threat. He does that on his own with his unpredictability and his loose cannon persona. It makes me think that Dean will win MITB match, then use it as bait to get his one on one match with Rollins where he loses the briefcase. But Dean doesn't really care about the championship contract, he just wants to hurt Seth. Then they have a blow out a summerslam without the contract on the line, where Dean finally gets his revenge on his enemy for life!! 

That's how I would book it anyways. :ambrose


----------



## ShadowMox

Callisto said:


> If Ambrose wins at Money In the Bank.... child I can't even. Will probably have to make early funeral arrangements because that would surely be the death of me.
> 
> I don't really see this happening. Likelihood imo is that Rollins will screw him the last minute and snatch the briefcase for the win, and Ambrose perhaps might win the contract at a later date. Whatever it is, it will be an ending that advances their feud in the future.


See, I agree but the other way around, whereas Dean will screw Rollins last minute and get the briefcase which Rollins may win at a later date. I'm going to guess the winner will be out of those two, maybe I just really want to see Ambrose coming out with the briefcase Monday night and purely rubbing it in Seth's face. :lol


----------



## OMGeno

I think Dean winning is logical because 1) It would burn Rollins, since he wanted it so bad and that's Dean's only real motivation for being in the match and 2) If Seth won the case he really has no reason to continue the feud or want a match with Dean. He will already have what he wants and he'll want to move on.


----------



## .christopher.

i can just imagine at the end of the match, there's seth and another guy on top of the ladder fighting for the briefcase, and instead of tipping the ladder over knocking both guys off, dean just goes straight after seth hitting the mess outta him :

it'd show that dean only cared about getting revenge on seth than actually getting the briefcase. we know he's crazy like that..

not sure if it'd work, though. who else in that match is credible enough to hold the briefcase? can't think of any unless barrett makes it to the ppv..


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> I think Dean winning is logical because 1) It would burn Rollins, since he wanted it so bad and that's Dean's only real motivation for being in the match and 2) *If Seth won the case he really has no reason to continue the feud or want a match with Dean. He will already have what he wants and he'll want to move on.*


(Y)
That's the biggest reason I think Dean's winning as well.

EDIT: I must spread the rep before repping OMGeno again. So here have these :rep:rep:rep


----------



## Shenroe

Nah as far fetched as might be i see Koffi taking the titles. Maybe they don't want to fuck anybody in either ladder match this time, with the Brock situation. Giving the title to Reigns/Cesaro/Wyatt as well as Seth/Ambrose might halt their momentum i think.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Nah as far fetched as might be i see *Koffi taking the titles*. Maybe they don't want to fuck anybody in either ladder match this time, with the Brock situation. Giving the title to Reigns/Cesaro/Wyatt as well as Seth/Ambrose might halt their momentum i think.



:westbrook5


----------



## OMGeno

Shenroe said:


> Nah as far fetched as might be i see Koffi taking the titles. Maybe they don't want to fuck anybody in either ladder match this time, with the Brock situation. Giving the title to Reigns/Cesaro/Wyatt as well as Seth/Ambrose might halt their momentum i think.



Boston would boo the shit out of that. The might be on par with Boo-tista winning the Rumble. I don't think they have the balls to mess up that bad twice in a year.


----------



## Pip-Man

SóniaPortugal said:


> WWE has changed Dean photos


:nice

Anyone got a blown up render of this yet?


----------



## truk83

If Ambrose wins this is the only way he does. Reigns has to win his MITB match. Dean wins the MITB cash in. Now this puts The Shield in full motion three way dance, or feud. Rollins losing will put HHH on his last straw with him, but he won't turn his back on Rollins. Reigns is the Champion with Dean now possibly breathing down his neck. Rollins keeping an eye on both men. If Reigns title reign goes sour, Dean won't cash in at all. Reigns will drop title in a 4 way, or 3 way dance at Summer Slam possibly earlier. I could see Orton vs Cena vs Reigns live on Raw. Reigns title reign goes sour this could be likely.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shenroe said:


> Nah as far fetched as might be i see *Koffi taking the titles*. Maybe they don't want to fuck anybody in either ladder match this time, with the Brock situation. Giving the title to Reigns/Cesaro/Wyatt as well as Seth/Ambrose might halt their momentum i think.



:gun::ban:frustrate


----------



## LigerJ81

I can see Kofi Holding The WWE World Heavyweight Title......




In WWE 2K15 coming out This Fall :vince$


----------



## Ccoffey89

LigerJ81 said:


> I can see Kofi Holding The WWE World Heavyweight Title......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In WWE 2K15 coming out This Fall :vince$


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :gun::ban:frustrate












:lmao :lmao :lmao

Kofi is probably the least possible choice in the whole match but damn the backlash if it happens :angel

All those possible scenarios for Triple Threat look even less likely to me now. Dean and Roman just broke it off quietly, nothing was said about it and then they'll just have to build that feud? And Roman going after the title and "forgetting" the betrayal? It will be a mess.

Though truthfully I'm perfectly fine with just Dean/Seth and no Roman 8*D


----------



## Shenroe

Lol why everybody mad at me like that :lol. Is Koffi *THIS* far down the totem pole lol. 
I said his name because i don't see WWE giving a 2nd briefcase to RVD and Mmost definitely Dolph. Swagger is a non factor, he could be the only participant in the match, grab the case and would still manage to fail his cash in.. Bad news Swagger lol.
I don't see either Dean/Seth winning, too clusterfucked to book.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> Lol why everybody mad at me like that :lol. Is Koffi *THIS* far down the totem pole lol.
> I said his name because i don't see WWE giving a 2nd briefcase to RVD and Mmost definitely Dolph. Swagger is a non factor, he could be the only participant in the match, grab the case and would still manage to fail his cash in.. Bad news Swagger lol.
> I don't see either Dean/Seth winning, too clusterfucked to book.


How about everyone grabbing the briefcase at the same time? :hmm: :lol

Guys, the match starts and BNB's music hits "I'm afraid I've got some Bad News!" :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Lol why everybody mad at me like that :lol. Is Koffi *THIS* far down the totem pole lol.
> I said his name because i don't see WWE giving a 2nd briefcase to RVD and Mmost definitely Dolph. Swagger is a non factor, he could be the only participant in the match, grab the case and would still manage to fail his cash in.. Bad news Swagger lol.
> I don't see either Dean/Seth winning, too clusterfucked to book.


You think Kofi could actually have a successful cash in?? :lol


----------



## .christopher.

Shenroe said:


> Lol why everybody mad at me like that :lol. *Is Koffi THIS far down the totem pole lol.*
> I said his name because i don't see WWE giving a 2nd briefcase to RVD and Mmost definitely Dolph. Swagger is a non factor, he could be the only participant in the match, grab the case and would still manage to fail his cash in.. Bad news Swagger lol.
> I don't see either Dean/Seth winning, too clusterfucked to book.


to be fair, you've got a point!

kofi did beat orton whilst he was the wwewhc remember??? he never got an actual title shot, though - this is his chance! :


----------



## ShadowMox

I just can't ever see Kofi cashing in and winning, especially if it's against Cena. :lol


----------



## OMGeno

There is NO way in hell Kofi is winning this. He's in the match because he's good at crazy spots. Period.


When's the last time he won a match? Likely the one against Orton last year...


----------



## Shenroe

OMGeno said:


> There is NO way in hell Kofi is winning this. He's in the match because he's good at crazy spots. Period.
> 
> 
> When's the last time he won a match? Likely the one against Orton last year...


----------



## Deptford

LigerJ81 said:


> I can see Kofi Holding The WWE World Heavyweight Title......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In WWE 2K15 coming out This Fall :vince$


Dude, I dunno if you play that shit much but Kofi is booked really strong in those games. Like, where do they even get off on the idea to do that? 

He's like a 14 time champion on my game from me simulating :lmao

How exactly did you guys end up discussing the possibility of Kofi winning for the past 3 pages? Is this even a conversation??? :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

I would have no problem with Kofi taking the briefcase if only to see Seth curbstomping the hell out of him :lmao

And Dean is just standing there laughing his ass off because Seth is supremely pissed :lmao




Spoiler:  have some SD goodness


----------



## OMGeno

:lol I never thought about how pissed Seth would be if Kofi won. Hahahahahaha!!


----------



## Deptford

KOFI WINS KOFI WINSSSSS 

THE CHILDHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE!

the announcers just going crazy while everyone else in the world is like "what the actual fuck.." :lol


----------



## OMGeno

Kofi wins and then loses it the next night on Raw to Rusev :|


----------



## Ccoffey89

Seth would be livid! I'm sure that more than one of Kofi's dreads would come out after Seth were through with him. :lmao


----------



## Banez

Deptford said:


> KOFI WINS KOFI WINSSSSS
> 
> THE CHILDHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE!
> 
> the announcers just going crazy while everyone else in the world is like "what the actual fuck.." :lol


with these announcers they probably go more like:

Kofi Wins... and remember, this win was brought to you by skittles!


----------



## .christopher.

Nicole Queen said:


> I would have no problem with Kofi taking the briefcase if only to see Seth curbstomping the hell out of him :lmao
> 
> And Dean is just standing there laughing his ass off because Seth is supremely pissed :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  have some SD goodness


that dean suicide dive pic! the women near the front with her hand over mouth - she's like "this guy will be the death of me" :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sunday is taking WAY too damn long to get here! Might have to go back and watch last years MITB match just for this right here...









:bow:bow:bow

And this







:wall:banderas


----------



## LXMMark

It would be awesome if Ambrose won at MITB


----------



## Shenroe

He"s winning.

Quote me on that. :dino


----------



## ShadowMox

Ccoffey89 said:


> Sunday is taking WAY too damn long to get here! Might have to go back and watch last years MITB match just for this right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:bow:bow
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall:banderas


If we get anything like that this year... :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> He"s winning.
> 
> Quote me on that. :dino



I thought Kofi was winning 

J/K

Ambrose for sure is grabbing that briefcase and were all gonna be like suck on this!










EDIT: I think I'm having too much fun here...Much better than just reading all of the posts and silently agreeing or disagreeing. You think you have enough room for one more Ambro??


----------



## DGenerationMC

Shenroe said:


> He"s winning.
> 
> Quote me on that. :dino


I might get crucified for this but I'm rooting for Ziggler.

But I am counting on Ambrose to do that Helicopter thingy with a ladder like Terry Funk did in ECW.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Hey dudes how are ya???

Hows the weather today in the 'Republic Of Ambrosia',? Crazy with a chance of thunder is my guess.


----------



## ShadowMox

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Hey dudes how are ya???
> 
> Hows the weather today in the 'Republic Of Ambrosia',? Crazy with a chance of thunder is my guess.


Good thank you! It's past 12am here so can technically say MITB tomorrow. :mark: How are you?


----------



## Divine Arion

Nicole Queen said:


> I would have no problem with Kofi taking the briefcase if only to see Seth curbstomping the hell out of him :lmao
> 
> And Dean is just standing there laughing his ass off because Seth is supremely pissed :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  have some SD goodness


:sodone

Oh god I'm in that suicide dive picture. I look like such a derp lmao. 



Ccoffey89 said:


> Sunday is taking WAY too damn long to get here! Might have to go back and watch last years MITB match just for this right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:bow:bow
> 
> And this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wall:banderas


:banderas

Perfect idea to pass the time! Think I will go re-watch that after SD.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

ShadowMox said:


> Good thank you! It's past 12am here so can technically say MITB tomorrow. :mark: How are you?


I'm cool man thanks, just looking for something to watch on WWE network. Might watch shields PPV debut match.


----------



## Shenroe

Divine Arion said:


> :sodone
> 
> Oh god I'm in that suicide dive picture. I look like such a derp lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Perfect idea to pass the time! Think I will go re-watch that after SD.


I saw you :curry2


----------



## Ccoffey89

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Hey dudes how are ya???
> 
> Hows the weather today in the *'Republic Of Ambrosia',? Crazy with a chance of thunder is my guess*.


:lmao:lmao That's pretty much accurate if someone besides Dean or Seth wins on Sunday. First everyone will be like 








Then everyone will need one of these :shitstorm


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao:lmao That's pretty much accurate if someone besides Dean or Seth wins on Sunday. First everyone will be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then everyone will need one of these :shitstorm


Haha you're not wrong buddy! Dean gotta win! Come on Ambrose!

:ambrose :ambrose2


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just watched Smackdown online. I'm totally sold on Dean's entrance theme. The start riff gets you so pumped!!!!


----------



## Zarra

Dean with black tight shirt, I'm out 
:done :sodone :done


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


>


I saw that pic on twitter but i don't know if it's wwe made.


----------



## Empress

After watching that last segment on Smackdown, I think Ambrose is winning MIIB.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> I saw that pic on twitter but i don't know if it's wwe made.


You are right 
Who did was Pete Zaroll @Totinos "The official Twitter of Totino's Pizza Rolls and Pizza" :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Zarra said:


> Dean with black tight shirt, I'm out
> :done :sodone :done


He has good pictures lately


----------



## The Bloodline

Dean gets the clean win over the I.C champ and loses the segment to Seth. Im starting to think hes going to win this sunday as well!! :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> You are right
> Who did was Pete Zaroll @Totinos "The official Twitter of Totino's Pizza Rolls and Pizza" :lmao


:lmao They are on some good sh!t lately with all those tweets.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> :lmao They are on some good sh!t lately with all those tweets.


The one from the night Seth turned "Pizza will never turn its back on you" :lol 

EDIT: Just gonna leave this here (WHC MITB 2013) http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k7u7CRcoJaMqs26XFhs&start=228


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> EDIT: Just gonna leave this here (WHC MITB 2013) http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k7u7CRcoJaMqs26XFhs&start=228


I cannnnnnnnnn't with him :lmao :lmao


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean was awesome on smackdown tonight...I would love to see him win on sunday


----------



## Wynter

I would love for Dean to win MITB, come at me Rollinites :


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would love for Dean to win MITB, come at me Rollinites :


Wynter *peaks under rock wynter has been hiding under* Hey, girl! you gotta see this awesome video about Bryan I found. IT GAVE ME THE MOST LIFE EVER 

Also, yeah Dean winnin, it confirmed the second he came out his mommas vag and god said "Oops, there went my son. Finna put that title on him THE RIGHT WAY!"


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would love for Dean to win MITB, come at me Rollinites :


























:durant3 :banderas :sodone


After that I can see Dean winning. Just because all the trash talk Rollins did after.


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> Wynter *peaks under rock wynter has been hiding under* Hey, girl! you gotta see this awesome video about Bryan I found. IT GAVE ME THE MOST LIFE EVER
> 
> Also, yeah Dean winnin, it confirmed the second he came out his mommas vag and god said "Oops, there went my son. Finna put that title on him THE RIGHT WAY!"


:side: Something bad or embarrassing is happening to Bryan isn't it :side:

And boy bye, I was all over this Ambrose thread not too long ago 


The pleasure of seeing Dean with the briefcase and Soup weeping would be too much :banderas


----------



## Banez

Sith Rollins said:


> After that I can see Dean winning. Just because all the trash talk Rollins did after.


you finally saw the light!!!!


----------



## Bushmaster

Banez said:


> you finally saw the light!!!!


I'm not a blind mark :shrug Rollins should win but I can see him losing after tonight. The trash talk is what makes me think that.


----------



## Shenroe

WWE is on a serious d!ck-riding concerning Ambrose right now :lol He is featured everywhere, app/wwe.com/fallout/twitter. 
I'm glad they realised they need him as well as Rollins and Roman. God knows they could use all the main eventer they can create right now.


----------



## Banez

Sith Rollins said:


> I'm not a blind mark :shrug Rollins should win but I can see him losing after tonight. The trash talk is what makes me think that.


This isn't a 1on1 match... so losing a ladder match which has 6 participants or so... wouldn't be that hurting than losing a 1on1 match... i do see Seth winning the 1on1 encounter with Dean. That was the point i was trying to bring up otherday


----------



## Bushmaster

Banez said:


> This isn't a 1on1 match... so losing a ladder match which has 6 participants or so... wouldn't be that hurting than losing a 1on1 match... i do see Seth winning the 1on1 encounter with Dean. That was the point i was trying to bring up otherday


Which is why Dean losing wouldn't hurt him either yet people were and are so worried about him. 

Seth will lose 1 on 1, he's a heel. As long as the wins aren't all one sided it should be good. Dean is no Super Reigns or Super Cena so if Seth loses he won't look that weak.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> *WWE is on a serious d!ck-riding concerning Ambrose right now* :lol He is featured everywhere, app/wwe.com/fallout/twitter.
> I'm glad they realised they need him as well as Rollins and Roman. God knows they could use all the main eventer they can create right now.


Isn't everyone though? Dude's got mad skills it's about time everyone starts noticing. 

And yes, I agree they need some new faces on the mainevent scene.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> :side: Something bad or embarrassing is happening to Bryan isn't it :side:


I've watched it probably over 50 times


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> I've watched it probably over 50 times


:no:


----------



## Banez

Sith Rollins said:


> Which is why Dean losing wouldn't hurt him either yet people were and are so worried about him.
> 
> Seth will lose 1 on 1, he's a heel. As long as the wins aren't all one sided it should be good. Dean is no Super Reigns or Super Cena so if Seth loses he won't look that weak.


but i wanted more in depth for their feud. If Dean wins the briefcase Seth would lose his marbles... and then he would eventually battle for that briefcase. Yeah i know it's been done before. But this right here is the time to do it, there's a personal rivalry going on between these two and they could provide it as the best briefcase rivalry we've ever seen.


----------



## Bushmaster

Fighting for the briefcase is stupid. The matches would be great but just don't like that idea. It's only happened once and there was a good reason for that then. The feud will continue if either one of them wins the case so it essentially doesn't matter who wins. 

I wouldn't be surprised though if Orton lost his match and Roman one his. I also saw that lil tension between the 2 today too, not sure both of them can be losers. Seth could win which would make HHH proud of him while disappointed in Randy.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> Fighting for the briefcase is stupid. The matches would be great but just don't like that idea. It's only happened once and there was a good reason for that then. The feud will continue if either one of them wins the case so it essentially doesn't matter who wins.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised though if Orton lost his match and Roman one his. I also saw that lil tension between the 2 today too, not sure both of them can be losers. Seth could win which would make HHH proud of him while disappointed in Randy.


I think what he's getting at is if Rollins wins the briefcase he has no reason to fight Dean. But if Dean wins it he does, therefore more fuel for the feud.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> :no:


:woolcock


----------



## Ccoffey89

CENAISGOAT said:


> ambrose is okay, maybe he would be more presentable if he got some mic lessons from cena and started lifting


Vince? Is that you?

:vince5


----------



## Bushmaster

Ccoffey89 said:


> I think what he's getting at is if Rollins wins the briefcase he has no reason to fight Dean. But if Dean wins it he does, therefore more fuel for the feud.


He'll have a reason to fight Dean if his cash in attempts kept getting interrupted. If Dean wins the case, is he keeping it?


----------



## Kratosx23

Sith Rollins said:


> I'm not a blind mark :shrug Rollins should win but I can see him losing after tonight. The trash talk is what makes me think that.


Rollins should not win, Ambrose is a VASTLY superior talent. Rollins is winning though, he's the overwhelming favourite in the odds and the odds are NEVER wrong. So, enjoy your next shitty champion, I guess.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Fighting for the briefcase is stupid. The matches would be great but just don't like that idea. It's only happened once and there was a good reason for that then. The feud will continue if either one of them wins the case so it essentially doesn't matter who wins.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised though if Orton lost his match and Roman one his. I also saw that lil tension between the 2 today too, not sure both of them can be losers. Seth could win which would make HHH proud of him while disappointed in Randy.


:hmm: I haven't thought about that but you're right, both Rollins and Orton losers don't look good for the Authority. So maybe Orton wins the title and loses it a Battleground or Seth wins the briefcase. We really are in a dead end aren't we? I'm honestly lost lol



CENAISGOAT said:


> ambrose is okay, maybe he would be more presentable if he got some mic lessons from cena and started lifting


He's started to lift recently if you've noticed, as far as mic skill..:lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> *He'll have a reason to fight Dean if his cash in attempts kept getting interrupted*. If Dean wins the case, is he keeping it?


You got a point there. 

But no I see Dean winning the contract then using it as bait to get a 1 on 1 with Rollins, saying he'll put it up for grabs if Seth has the balls to face him 1 on 1. Then Seth will win the 1st singles match and the contract. Maybe after that, Dean can interrupt his cash in attempts leading to blow out a summerslam.


----------



## Deptford

CENAISGOAT said:


> ambrose is okay, maybe he would be more presentable if he got some mic lessons from cena and started lifting


Nah he's good size wise and his mic skills are what's up. He's presentable to understate it.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rollins should not win, Ambrose is a VASTLY superior talent. Rollins is winning though, he's the overwhelming favourite in the odds and the odds are NEVER wrong. So, enjoy your next shitty champion, I guess.


Vastly talented in your opinion :shrug I prefer Rollins over Dean only because his matches have been amazing as opposed to the few Dean has had. But you're a promos guy so I understand. 

Oh and you say Dean should win since he's a VASTLY superior talent, does talent determine who will become champ all the time :reigns



Ccoffey89 said:


> You got a point there.
> 
> But no I see Dean winning the contract then using it as bait to get a 1 on 1 with Rollins, saying he'll put it up for grabs if Seth has the balls to face him 1 on 1. Then Seth will win the 1st singles match and the contract. Maybe after that, Dean can interrupt his cash in attempts leading to blow out a summerslam.


You think Dean goating Seth into a match where he puts the case on the line and losing is good for him? He'd look just as bad as Rollins for begging him into the MITB match only to end up losing to Dean.

But yeah, the feud will be continuing regardless who wins. WWE can always screw it up and have Dean feud with Swagger after. Swagger will have Dean in the ankle lock while Seth is climbing, Seth would grab the case due to that :jordan4


----------



## Kratosx23

Sith Rollins said:


> Vastly talented in your opinion :shrug I prefer Rollins over Dean only because his matches have been amazing as opposed to the few Dean has had. But you're a promos guy so I understand.


The only opinion I give a fuck about. :shrug

If you like in ring more, fine, whatever. I don't get why you would, but fine. But even still, a 9 on the mic and a 7 in the ring is better than a 9 in the ring and a 3 on the mic.



> Oh and you say Dean should win since he's a VASTLY superior talent, does talent determine who will become champ all the time :reigns


It SHOULD. Just because it doesn't doesn't mean there's a justification for it.


----------



## Wynter




----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


>


Phht, they should've had a shot of Bray Wyatt with the titles. Reigns is actually going to win the belts at some point, so he'll have thousands of pictures and gifs with them in the future. Throw the rest of us a bone every now and then.


----------



## Wynter

Nah, seriously Pryo, I'm rooting for Bray :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only opinion I give a fuck about. :shrug
> 
> If you like in ring more, fine, whatever. I don't get why you would, but fine. But even still, a 9 on the mic and a 7 in the ring is better than a 9 in the ring and a 3 on the mic.
> 
> 
> 
> It SHOULD. Just because it doesn't doesn't mean there's a justification for it.


I wouldn't rate Seth a 3 on the mic :lol. I prefer matches because they get me more excited than promos. When I attend shows I get hype for matches not promos. But we all view things differently. Someone might think wrestler x is damn good in the ring while I might think he's below average :lol

Oh and I agree talent should determine who wins or is going to win the title. Reason why Seth should win it some day.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Sith Rollins said:


> I wouldn't rate Seth a 3 on the mic :lol. I prefer matches because they get me more excited than promos. When I attend shows I get hype for matches not promos. But we all view things differently. Someone might think wrestler x is damn good in the ring while I might think he's below average :lol
> 
> Oh and I agree talent should determine who wins or is going to win the title. Reason why Seth should win it some day.


Your avatar and sig are so fucking awesome.

Just had to say it.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> You think Dean goating Seth into a match where he puts the case on the line and *losing is good for him*? He'd look just as bad as Rollins for begging him into the MITB match only to end up losing to Dean.
> 
> But yeah, the feud will be continuing regardless who wins. WWE can always screw it up and have Dean feud with Swagger after. Swagger will have Dean in the ankle lock while Seth is climbing, Seth would grab the case due to that :jordan4



I think it could be a way to make him even more crazy and out of control. Plus if it a good solid 20, 25 minute match where he's fighting tooth and nail, then Seth pulls a quick one (say he has his feet on the ropes) then that just adds more sympathy to Dean's character. It also makes Seth look like the smart weaselly heel. (which is great for getting legit heat)


----------



## Wynter

Word, that sig is super dope.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you like in ring more, fine, whatever. I don't get why you would, but fine. But even still, a 9 on the mic and a 7 in the ring is better than a 9 in the ring and a 3 on the mic.


A 9 mic/7 ring is better than a 3mic/9 ring unless it's all about the wrestling for someone. It's bothersome that when you're a guy who cares more about mic skills than in-ring skills your ability to like someone is a lot more contingent on their gimmick. Rock couldn't be a plucky babyface to save his life but as The Rock he was killer on the mic. His mic work changd a lot more than his wrestling, which can make it frustrating when someone can wrestle but their mic work is bogged down by the character they're playing.


----------



## Bushmaster

TakeMyGun said:


> Your avatar and sig are so fucking awesome.
> 
> Just had to say it.


It's freaking sweet. I will miss my rotating gifs of Seth kicking Dean's ass though :lel











Ccoffey89 said:


> I think it could be a way to make him even more crazy and out of control. Plus if it a good solid 20, 25 minute match where he's fighting tooth and nail, then Seth pulls a quick one (say he has his feet on the ropes) then that just adds more sympathy to Dean's character. It also makes Seth look like the smart weaselly heel. (which is great for getting legit heat)


I suppose, I think losing the case would make him look bad. Heels are the ones who are tricked in putting something on the line. Dean putting his case on the line only to lose it will be bad. BUT it would drive him to the point where he is totally unstable because of it. He'd still look like an idiot though for putting it on the line. Same way Seth will be an idiot for begging Dean in the match.


----------



## Kratosx23

Sith Rollins said:


> I wouldn't rate Seth a 3 on the mic :lol. I prefer matches because they get me more excited than promos. When I attend shows I get hype for matches not promos. But we all view things differently. Someone might think wrestler x is damn good in the ring while I might think he's below average :lol
> 
> Oh and I agree talent should determine who wins or is going to win the title. Reason why Seth should win it some day.


3 was just the first thing that came to my head, I might decide he's lower the next time I hear him talk. Who knows.

Ring talent should not count towards world title consideration. Most people don't find matches interesting at all except there's build up and great promos to sell it, that's a niche audience that just wants New Japan in a WWE ring. That's why 10 million people watched during the boom and a measly 4 million watch now, because the boom was all about mic work. It HAD to be, you couldn't draw with ring work. And most people who are still around are because they don't know any better like me and they're hoping to God it gets good again someday, because their kids watch it, or they just tune in every now and then to catch up.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Nah, seriously Pryo, I'm rooting for Bray :mark:


Root for him all you want, he's doomed. Both at MITB and in the future. 

I need that shot of him carrying the titles, because a shot where he just picks them up is the only time we'll ever see him with them. He's not gonna win it. But no let's show Reigns with the titles because God knows there aren't gonna be 170 billion images online of him with the titles within a year anyway.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> It's freaking sweet. I will miss my rotating gifs of Seth kicking Dean's ass though :lel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose, I think losing the case would make him look bad. Heels are the ones who are tricked in putting something on the line. Dean putting his case on the line only to lose it will be bad. BUT it would drive him to the point where he is totally unstable because of it. He'd still look like an idiot though for putting it on the line. Same way Seth will be an idiot for begging Dean in the match.


Yea well, Either way I can't wait see what happens and how the "creative" team is gonna handle it. I have faith that at the end of summerslam Dean and Seth both will be made to look like a million bucks.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ccoffey89 said:


> Yea well, Either way I can't wait see what happens and how the "creative" team is gonna handle it. I have faith that at the end of summerslam Dean and Seth both will be made to look like a million bucks.


I would never put my faith in creative. Just look at how the Shield ended :drake1


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> I would never put my faith in creative. Just look at how the Shield ended :drake1


Creative??:lmao:lmao 

No faith in creative, hell no. I got faith in Dean and Seth to take what ever shit creative throws at them and turn it into straight up GOLD! :mark:

edit: I should've worded my post better, I meant I can't wait to see who creative has go over in their matches.


----------



## Wynter

I'd rather look at how well they've booked Shield as a whole for 2 years and the way they've gotten both Dean and Roman seriously over while getting Seth good heat 

:draper2 #GlassHalfFull


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you like in ring more, fine, whatever. I don't get why you would, but fine. But even still, a 9 on the mic and a 7 in the ring is better than a 9 in the ring and a 3 on the mic.


:banderas Oh come now 3 might be a smidge harsh.

@wynter: I share your #GlassHalfFull POV


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'd rather look at how well they've booked Shield as a whole for 2 years and the way they've gotten both Dean and Roman seriously over while getting Seth good heat
> 
> :draper2 #GlassHalfFull


:agree: 

I can't rep you right now


----------



## Bushmaster

Ccoffey89 said:


> Creative??:lmao:lmao
> 
> No faith in creative, hell no. I got faith in Dean and Seth to take what ever shit creative throws at them and turn it into straight up GOLD! :mark:
> 
> edit: I should've worded my post better, I meant I can't wait to see who creative have go over in their matches.


Creative will have Kofi win the case and in a triple threat involving Dean and Seth he'll win again. They'll add stars and solar systems to Seth's attire and call him Galaxydust while Dean will become Crazydust. They'll be in another stable all over again.


The ending to a movie affects how I feel about it, it could be great for 2 hours but if the last hour is just bad I'm gonna be disappointed. Even if amazing sequels featuring characters I love will be produced. :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23

Calamity Glitch said:


> :banderas Oh come now 3 might be a smidge harsh.
> 
> @wynter: I share your #GlassHalfFull POV


If anything, I'm probably giving him TOO MUCH credit. This guy is so bad on the mic I would pay to hear him NOT talk.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Pyro!

Seth has gotten so much better on a mic. Of course if you plop his ass next to Ambrose, he looks noticeably weaker. But on his own since this heel turn??? bama


----------



## CALΔMITY

Pyro be tossin that shade like it's no one's business. Your perspective on it. I can respect that. I personally think he's more of a 6 these days, but Ambrose makes almost everyone else holding a mic look like 1s and 2s. :


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Pyro!
> 
> Seth has gotten so much better on a mic. Of course if you plop his ass next to Ambrose, he looks noticeably weaker. But on his own since this heel turn??? bama


He has. So what does that say about where he used to be? You can get better without EVER being good. I don't think he's ever gonna get good, because I don't see what it takes to be good in him. He doesn't have that type of personality that translates to mic work. That's the most important thing, it's not all about saying lines coherently. That's 25% of it at BEST. Everybody can do that. Randy Orton can do that, he's GARBAGE. Then you look at Dusty and I can barely understand a word that came out of his mouth but he controlled a mic like very few back in his day.


----------



## Wynter

:no: Like when they made Roman cut a promo after Dean killed it on the mic after the heel turn?? fpalm


They set him up for failure :cuss: :lol


EDIT: @Pyro At least he's better on the mic than Roman


----------



## Ccoffey89

Seth is for sure a 6 possibly even a 7 on the mic. Even next Dean I'd give him a 5.5 at least.:cool2

Edit: Yea Wynter they did set him up for failure on that one. But he recovered pretty quickly, I don't think *too* many people noticed.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ccoffey89 said:


> Seth is for sure a 6 possibly even a 7 on the mic. Even next Dean I'd give him a 5.5 at least.:cool2


Seth is a 7.8 where Dean is a 8.9. He gets an extra .9 due to twitching and his mannerisms.


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> :no: Like when they made Roman cut a promo after Dean killed it on the mic after the heel turn?? fpalm
> 
> 
> They set him up for failure :cuss: :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: @Pyro At least he's better on the mic than Roman


I don't deal in "at leasts". I could say AT LEAST nobody in WWE history will ever again be a worse performer than Jeff Hardy. That is true. At LEAST nobody will ever be worse than him. Does that mean then, that I should be happy with any WWE Champion from now on, because he had it once, and I've already seen the title at the lowest possible point that it can stoop to? No, because it's STILL bad, even if it's better.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> Seth is a 7.8 where Dean is a 8.9. He gets an extra .9 due to twitching and his mannerisms.


:lel oh you


----------



## Deptford

Pyro, you are the Reigns to my Daniel Bryan. 
There is so much shade to be thrown and throwing it properly is a lost art  
is a little bit of reason why I have to respect pyro and want to have wine with no strings attached to it with him one day and I will... I will. 



:lmao :lmao Soup no you did not with that avi and sig. Boi omg


----------



## Wynter

Seth is not that damn close to Dean on the mic, stop playing :lol

I need a clip of where Seth was cutting a promo and Dean just cut him off with a "shut up" and those two words just slayed Seth's whole promo :lmao

I think it was on SD 


@ Pyro. I getcha. I was just kidding. I think Seth is serviceable though and has shined better in this heel role than his face one, when it comes to promos. Will he ever be a GOAAT on the mic? Who knows. But I don't think he's god awful :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Deptford said:


> Pyro, you are the Reigns to my Daniel Bryan.
> There is so much shade to be thrown and throwing it properly is a lost art
> is a little bit of reason why I have to respect pyro and want to have wine with no strings attached to it with him one day and I will... I will.


I'm gonna back away now. Slowly.



> @ Pyro. I getcha. I was just kidding. I think Seth is serviceable though and has shined better in this heel role than his face one, when it comes to promos. Will he ever be a GOAAT on the mic? Who knows. But I don't think he's god awful :lol


Well, he is. But even if you don't agree to that, he's not even close to the level it should take to win a world title even once, and yet, they're gonna give it to him. They're gonna give it to him and not Ambrose, because they've completely lost their fucking shit.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Deppie Love!! You're scaring Pyro :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> Seth is a 7.8 where Dean is a 8.9. He gets an extra .9 due to twitching and his mannerisms.


I can settle with that. :ambrose3


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth is not that damn close to Dean on the mic, stop playing :lol
> 
> I need a clip of where Seth was cutting a promo and Dean just cut him off with a "shut up" and those two words just slayed Seth's whole promo :lmao


I :banderas so fucking hard at that. 

That was only like 1% of Ambrose's power and it still SLAYED. He wasn't even twitching. :ambrose3

@pyro: :lol


----------



## Deptford

NO NEED TO BE SCARED NO DON'T BE SCARED:angel:angel


:dance:dance:dance

Ok it is all fixed.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rollins should not win, Ambrose is a VASTLY superior talent. Rollins is winning though, he's the overwhelming favourite in the odds and the odds are NEVER wrong. So, enjoy your next shitty champion, I guess.


:buried

I will green rep this as soon as I am able (damn rep spread)


----------



## Tambrose

only watching SD now, taped it yesterday and didn't get a chance to watch it... Unfortunately due to some real heavy storms, it only taped until RVD vs Del Rio and then nothing else :side: :angry: so have set the player to tape it when it's on again tomorrow morbing :angry:

Anyways,

Ambrose versus Barrett was just amazing. Watching the moment where Barrett got hurt from Swagger throwing him into the barrier I cringed, his pain was palpable- and shoulder injuries are hell (post shoulder surgery pain is worse... holy F it hurt when I had one!).

There was a moment where he hit Swagger's leg twice to let him know he was legit injured, where they cut to Ambrose and it was almost like you could see the cogs turning in his head. Like he realised that he needed to get the attention away from Barrett to let him get seen to, so he goes flying out the ring and then attacks Swaggs with the ladder, etc. 
I don't love that the moment had to happen, but it was great for the display of just how experienced he (and Swaggs I guess  :lol) are- knowing that a colleague is injured and that the show needs to go on, and what to do in that moment.

The curb stomp to Ambrose from Rollins was :bow in just how devastating it looked. A lot of it was on Ambrose tho, the way he flipped himself up so he went head first instead of just having his body land all at once. Probably not explaining it right, but if you watch it you'll know what I mean. 


Off topic: Did Bray Wyatt steal Mankind's pants? :no: so bad... :lol


----------



## Wynter

Tambrose!!!!!!!!!!!


My fellow Boliever!!!!!! 

:bo

Hey buddy :


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Seth is not that damn close to Dean on the mic, stop playing :lol
> 
> I need a clip of where Seth was cutting a promo and Dean just cut him off with a "shut up" and those two words just slayed Seth's whole promo :lmao


You mean this one wynter?


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Tambrose!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> My fellow Boliever!!!!!!
> 
> :bo
> 
> Hey buddy :


Hey Wynter!

not online for long though, I don't think so anyways- more storms coming through! 

:bo


----------



## Wynter

Ccoffey89 said:


> You mean this one wynter?


:lmao yassssssssssssssssss.

The look he gave Seth when he told him to shut up?? *dead* :lol


EDIT: Awwww, that sucks Tambrose. Guess I can catch ya during MITB....when Dean wins :


----------



## Bushmaster

Tambrose said:


> only watching SD now, taped it yesterday and didn't get a chance to watch it... Unfortunately due to some real heavy storms, it only taped until RVD vs Del Rio and then nothing else :side: :angry: so have set the player to tape it when it's on again tomorrow morbing :angry:
> 
> Anyways,
> 
> Ambrose versus Barrett was just amazing. Watching the moment where Barrett got hurt from Swagger throwing him into the barrier I cringed, his pain was palpable- and shoulder injuries are hell (post surgery pain is worse... holy F it hurt when I had one!).
> 
> There was a moment where he hit Swagger's leg twice to let him know he was legit injured, where they cut to Ambrose and it was almost like you could see the cogs turning in his head. Like he realised that he needed to get the attention away from Barrett to let him get seen to, so he goes flying out the ring and then attacks Swaggs with the ladder, etc.
> I don't love that the moment had to happen, but it was great for the display of just how experienced he (and Swaggs I guess  :lol) are- knowing that a colleague is injured and that the show needs to go on, and what to do in that moment.
> 
> *The curb stomp to Ambrose from Rollins was :bow in just how devastating it looked. A lot of it was on Ambrose tho, the way he flipped himself up so he went head first instead of just having his body land all at once. Probably not explaining it right, but if you watch it you'll know what I mean. *
> 
> 
> Off topic: Did Bray Wyatt steal Mankind's pants? :no so bad... :lol


I'm sure that was the best part of Smackdown for me and many others in here :durant3 Seth dancing over Deans carcass was icing on the cake though.











After more research I'll say Seth is a 7.5 and Dean is a 8.5. There's a reason Seth got so much mic time near the end of the Shields run. Some might think he sucks or isn't that good but he is and proved it to the guys in the back. He doesn't have to be limited to one liners because they have confidence in him. Most improved from the Shield for sure and working with Dean provided that improvement. 

Lunatic Architect is GOAT though :lel


----------



## CALΔMITY

He definitely is the most improved. None necessary for Ambrose. Seth should be grateful that Ambrose unselfishly holds back so Seth can look good. 
:ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23

How many fucking times have they buried Ambrose to that move now? 15 in one month, is it? It feels like it. And Rollins beats him in the MITB on top of it, he doesn't even get to come out on top even though he's the babyface and the babyface always wins. 

These people just hate this guy. I don't know if it's stupidity or jealousy at this point.


----------



## Tambrose

nah Wynter, won't be online during MITB- I don't order PPV's or stream them online. I'll be watching post-MITB raw though  The storms shouldn't last too much longer, although the weather doesn't seem to be able to make up it's mind! :lol

Soup- I knew you would be the one to mentions Seth's little jig :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

For all we know (probably won't happen, but still...) Dean just might wind up coming out on top. Either way I don't mind how things have been playing out. I'm looking forward to either outcome of MITB.


----------



## Wynter

Dude just beat your guy Barrett clean as fuck. Not even Roman beat Barrett clean(didn't beat him at all. 3MB came in) :lol

Plus, Seth standing tall and being cocky and sure about being able to control Dean just smells of Seth not winning.


EDIT: Tambrose!! Why you no watch PPVs online


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude just beat your guy Barrett clean as fuck. Not even Roman beat Barret clean :lol
> 
> Plus, Seth standing tall and being cocky about being able to control Dean just smells of Seth not winning.


GREAT. The first time he wins a match in the history of this company is the first one he should've lost!

Roman Reigns doesn't need to be Barrett, it's not even worth their effort. It wouldn't help him.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Too scared to chant "Let's Go Ziggler!" in this thread.

:$


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> I'm sure that was the best part of Smackdown for me and many others in here :durant3 Seth dancing over Deans carcass was icing on the cake though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunatic Architect is GOAT though :lel


Seth is GOAT heel at the moment! Love that guy.


----------



## Wynter

DGenerationMC said:


> Too scared to chant "Let's Go Ziggler!" in this thread.
















Tyrion Lannister said:


> GREAT. The first time he wins a match in the history of this company is the first one he should've lost!
> 
> Roman Reigns doesn't need to be Barrett, it's not even worth their effort. It wouldn't help him.



When has WWE ever cared if Roman needed a win or not?? :lol Dean beat Barrett clean as fuck, coming a day after Wade put on a damn good match with Ziggler for the win.

I say that's a great win by Dean. I still stand by Dean winning MITB. Would you still think Dean is fucked if he got the case??





Who am I kidding, of course you do, boo


----------



## Bushmaster

DGenerationMC said:


> Too scared to chant "Let's Go Ziggler!" in this thread.


Don't be scared. Chanting "Let's Go Kofi" on the other hand :deandre might get you killed in this or the Rollins thread for some reason.


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude just beat your guy Barrett clean as fuck. Not even Roman beat Barret clean :lol
> 
> Plus, Seth standing tall and being cocky about being able to control Dean just smells of Seth not winning.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Tambrose!! Why you no watch PPVs online


long story short (cos I have a tendency to ramble lol)- I'm on a limited internet plan that suited my lifestyle before my current injury- so no streaming things like that, or it just eats it up. I'm looking into getting onto a much better plan though, now that I'm basically homebound atm and not able to do much- so spending too much time online and eating up all my data :lol 
Not sure how I'll work it once I'm back to being injury-free, but time to catch up with the rest of the world again in technology :lol


I don't know who I think will win MITB- my bets were on Barrett before his injury.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> Don't be scared. Chanting "Let's Go Kofi" on the other hand :deandre might get you killed in this or the Rollins thread for some reason.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Tambrose

Sith Rollins said:


> Don't be scared. Chanting "Let's Go Kofi" on the other hand :deandre might get you killed in this or the Rollins thread for some reason.


I kinda want Kofi to win... just to see Raven's post match reaction post.... :dance


----------



## Wynter

Ahhh ok Tambrose. Hope you have a speedy recovery Tambrose!

Just keep on Bolieving :bo.







inappropriate timing???  Nah seriously, hope the best for ya and your health 


EDIT: nooooooooo, don't even let Kofi go near the case. Matter fact, everyone should just hit their finishers on Kofi as soon as the bell rings :no:


----------



## Telos

Seth's jig :lol


----------



## Tambrose

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ahhh ok Tambrose. Hope you have a speedy recovery Tambrose!
> 
> Just keep on Bolieving :bo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> inappropriate timing???  Nah seriously, hope the best for ya and your health
> 
> 
> EDIT: nooooooooo, don't even let Kofi go near the case. Matter fact, everyone should just hit their finishers on Kofi as soon as the bell rings :no:


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

if I could rep you again, I so would!

:bo :bo :bo


----------



## krai999

Let's go cena!!

























:troll


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> When has WWE ever cared if Roman needed a win or not?? :lol Dean beat Barrett clean as fuck, coming a day after Wade put on a damn good match with Ziggler for the win.


Damn good matches don't make damn good wins. Ziggler is a jobber and so is Barrett, and for that matter, so is Dean. So a jobber beat a jobber who beat another jobber, big deal. At the end of the day, Dean and Barrett and Ziggler are riding tricycles while Cena, Reigns, Brock, Orton, etc have limousines. 



> I say that's a great win by Dean. I still stand by Dean winning MITB. Would you still think Dean is fucked if he got the case??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who am I kidding, of course you do, boo


You can stand by that all you want, but the odds makers say that Rollins is winning and the odds makers do NOT make wrong odds. Whoever they say is winning IS winning, that's a fact. There's no disputing it, there's no "they don't know what they're talking about", there's no argument. This is info from straight inside the company, these guys even got a huge odds switch on Brock Lesnar in the closing hours of the Streak match. Don't doubt them.

My inclination is probably that he would still lose, but I can't prove it. I'd rather he have a chance than no chance. If he has a MITB briefcase, I have a reason to care about where he's going. Why do I give a FUCK what he does with no chance of being world champion? All those stories are meaningless, they mean jack shit. I don't care about his "redemption" on Rollins if Rollins wins the briefcase, who CARES? Rollins is the winner even if he gets put into a coma by Ambrose.


----------



## Wynter

Who says the odds won't switch though? They had Bryan winning the Royal Rumble and his match with Bray before last minute changes. Doesn't mean it's concrete.


----------



## Kratosx23

I even alluded to that possibility in my post. Maybe there will be a last minute change. But as of now, there's zero argument that Ambrose is winning that match, because if that match takes place RIGHT NOW, he isn't.

I suspect there will not be a change because obviously they're high on Rollins and they're not high on Ambrose, so unless the idea of the briefcase becomes "let's humiliate the winner and turn him into Sandow like we did last year", which I doubt they'll want to do a repeat of, then no.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

A little surprised Dean won that clean against Barrett last night. Just figured on a screwy finish or Rollins causing a DQ finish. Good match though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calamity Glitch said:


> For all we know (probably won't happen, but still...) Dean just might wind up coming out on top. Either way I don't mind how things have been playing out. I'm looking forward to either outcome of MITB.


This is what I see happening. I was feeling Rollins might win this for some time but not so sure now since he got the last laugh on SD. Dean winning is a very real possibility. I think Ambrose winning would be the best for the feud but of course I'd mark for Seth winning as well.




Sith Rollins said:


> Don't be scared. Chanting "Let's Go Kofi" on the other hand :deandre might get you killed in this or the Rollins thread for some reason.


:lel

You heard him guys. Don't chant "Lets go Kofi" :lmao



Tambrose said:


> I kinda want Kofi to win... just to see Raven's post match reaction post.... :dance


Careful what you wish for  Ugh Kofi fpalm



WynterWarm12 said:


> Who says the odds won't switch though? They had Bryan winning the Royal Rumble and his match with Bray before last minute changes. Doesn't mean it's concrete.


Odds usually are pretty accurate but they change most of the time just in the hours before the PPV. Sure they may point to Rollins winning now but the events on SD give Dean a good chance too and the odds could change just before MITB.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Let's go Ziggler!

_* clap, clap, clap clap clap*_

Let's go Ziggler!


----------



## Ccoffey89

DGenerationMC said:


> Let's go Ziggler!
> 
> _* clap, clap, clap clap clap*_
> 
> Let's go Ziggler!


:gun::gun::gun::ban 

:ambrose my good deed is done for the night.


----------



## Joshi Judas

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/money-bank/1300450-kofi-kingston-wins-briefcase.html


This thread actually exists :lmao Gonna go gloat in there after everyone MDKs Kofi this Sunday :lol


----------



## Deptford

What's up with Tambrose? 

Raven, are you opposed to Dean winning? Or Ziggler? Or is it just Kofi :lol 

Damn this shit is THIS sunday? Feels like the build for this MiTB has been different than others. It's usually feuds and then the ladder matches witha bunch of random people. They put the feuds into the ladder matches this time mostly though. 
What's the third match on the card again? :lol 

They should've had Vickie vs Steph at MiTB and had the farewell thing with Eddie happen there.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Don't have a problem with Dean winning, infact I almost want it if it benefits the feud. Rollins winning makes me mark out more of course, but either of the two is fine with me.

Ziggler's fine too, in that case Rollins probably will be close to winning but Ambrose does some insane stuff and takes himself and Seth out enabling Dolph to grab the briefcase. Just don't know how likely they are to let Ziggler win- that too for a second time. But Punk's gone now so they could hand that accolade to someone :draper2

Kofi lel, he serves his purpose in the match and does some exciting spots. No business winning that thing. I wonder if he and Swagger were names picked off a lucky hat to be in the match :lol


----------



## Deptford

I don't see why WWE thinks swagger is such a hot commodity in these matches.


----------



## LigerJ81

I think Kofi Winning will get him a Slammy in the WTF Moment :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Deptford said:


> I don't see why WWE thinks swagger is such a hot commodity in these matches.


Swagger is a big dude and somewhat threatening. He is jacked. But they use him wrong, just like 90% of the roster.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Leon Knuckles said:


> Swagger is a big dude and somewhat threatening. *He is jacked*. But they use him wrong, just like 90% of the roster.




Nice pun there :torres


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> EDIT: I think I'm having too much fun here...Much better than just reading all of the posts and silently agreeing or disagreeing. You think you have enough room for one more Ambro??


The more AmBros the merrier :cool2



Calamity Glitch said:


> He definitely is the most improved. None necessary for Ambrose. Seth should be grateful that Ambrose unselfishly holds back so Seth can look good.
> :ambrose


Everyone should be grateful that Ambrose unselfishly holds back so they can look good. :ambrose

:lmao:lmao:lmao



Coming in, expecting to see some full-fledged GOATness around here, see Pyro's been posting, mood drops down :side:

So AmBros/AmHoes and Rollinites have something from me :dance























































Barrett trying to bite him :lmao


----------



## .christopher.

i'm afraid i've got some bad news; i'mma go luis suarez on yo ass 

that or barrett's imitating a crazy amhoe :lol

what am i saying? all amhoes are crazy :


----------



## Nicole Queen

.christopher. said:


> i'm afraid i've got some bad news; i'mma go luis suarez on yo ass
> 
> that or barrett's imitating a crazy amhoe :lol
> 
> what am i saying? *all amhoes are crazy* :












Life imitates art :shrug


----------



## midnightmischief

hey AmBros/AmHoes how are you all... anything new happening? I'm kinda bored. cant watch smackdown until Monday (which means I will have to squeeze it in before watching MITB live) and have just done my daily gif spam on the reigns page to annoy all those fanboys. so any suggestions?


----------



## JacqSparrow

:banderas at those new bio pics. He looks all nice and dangerous.



WynterWarm12 said:


> I would love for Dean to win MITB, come at me Rollinites :


*comes at Halfie with a gigantic hug*



Nicole Queen said:


> The more AmBros the merrier :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should be grateful that Ambrose unselfishly holds back so they can look good. :ambrose
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Coming in, expecting to see some full-fledged GOATness around here, see Pyro's been posting, mood drops down :side:
> 
> So AmBros/AmHoes and Rollinites have something from me :dance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barrett trying to bite him :lmao


Oh Seth. And :lmao Barrett

Hey midnight!  Erm...rewatch old matches?


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> I would love for Dean to win MITB, come at me Rollinites :



Trying way too hard here :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

:lmao

Love Randy here, he's like one of the Musketeers :lmao :lmao

Dean looks like some genetic freak :lmao And Batista's face :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Love Randy here, he's like one of the Musketeers :lmao :lmao
> 
> Dean looks like some genetic freak :lmao And Batista's face :lmao


Goodness, this is disturbing :lmao

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NeyNey

Ccoffey89 said:


>


_Aaaah_, yeah, I remember these godlike pictures to it. :banderas


Spoiler: Godlike Picture
























Jesus, one more day, CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!! :bow


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> _Aaaah_, yeah, I remember these godlike pictures to it. :banderas
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Godlike Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, one more day, CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!! :bow


:mark: Can't wait for the madness!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ShadowMox

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Love Randy here, he's like one of the Musketeers :lmao :lmao
> 
> Dean looks like some genetic freak :lmao And Batista's face :lmao


This is possibly the greatest thing in existence. :lol 



NeyNey said:


> _Aaaah_, yeah, I remember these godlike pictures to it. :banderas
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Godlike Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, one more day, CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!! :bow


Me neither!! :mark:


----------



## Davion McCool

NeyNey said:


> _Aaaah_, yeah, I remember these godlike pictures to it. :banderas
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Godlike Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, one more day, CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!! :bow


Everybody go surfin', surfin MITB!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was actually thinking back to that last mitb match and wondered if Ambrose would have another unorthodox yet amazing ladder spot. :lol I hope he does.

Drew me some Dean after I clocked out at work. Figured I'd share. :dance


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> I was actually thinking back to that last mitb match and wondered if Ambrose would have another unorthodox yet amazing ladder spot. :lol I hope he does.
> 
> Drew me some Dean after I clocked out at work. Figured I'd share. :dance


:mark: :mark: :mark: Caly GOATness at work again. These are great!


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: Caly GOATness at work again. These are great!


Hah thanks!

I feel the super detailed portrait looks out of place with the others since they're either stylized and/or not as detailed. I'm still happy with it all around though.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

It's too early for Reigns to hold the title, but it would be a really awesome dynamic if Ambrose walks out with the case and Reigns the title. It could give a better explanation of them splitting off as individuals, what with the natural wedge between them.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Hah thanks!
> 
> I feel the super detailed portrait looks out of place with the others since they're either stylized and/or not as detailed. I'm still happy with it all around though.


They provide an excellent border to the detailed portrait, though, so that's actually pretty cool


----------



## Shenroe

He needs to ditch this vest though. He looks far less generic with the leather jacket, or maybe they can give him some customized vest or something.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Love Randy here, he's like one of the Musketeers :lmao :lmao
> 
> Dean looks like some genetic freak :lmao And Batista's face :lmao


I wake up and this is the first thing I see. :argh: Couldn't quite understand what I was looking at at first. :lmao



NeyNey said:


> _Aaaah_, yeah, I remember these godlike pictures to it. :banderas
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Godlike Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, one more day, CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!! :bow


YESSS :mark::mark::mark:



Calamity Glitch said:


> I was actually thinking back to that last mitb match and wondered if Ambrose would have another unorthodox yet amazing ladder spot. :lol I hope he does.
> 
> Drew me some Dean after I clocked out at work. Figured I'd share. :dance


:bow:bow:bow


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> They provide an excellent border to the detailed portrait, though, so that's actually pretty cool


I'm actually unhappy with it now. I really only like the one at the top. The others were too rushed and the bottom one just looks derp to me. :side:

#ArtisticRut


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm actually unhappy with it now. I really only like the one at the top. The others were too rushed and the bottom one just looks derp to me. :side:
> 
> #ArtisticRut


Nahh you did wonderful. Just look at the eye on the bottom one you captured it perfectly. It's just because Ambrose him self looks derp sometimes. :lmao But that's why we love him.


----------



## DrewForever

All the drama in plastic. Still more entertaining than a Cena promo.


----------



## Deptford

that's so cute ^_^


----------



## Nicole Queen

Just reached the Ambrose/BNB match and saw the injury. 

It's the small unplanned things like this that show you how well a performer is doing his craft when he momentarily sees there's a problem and comes up with a solution (diving into Swagger so he stops going after Barrett without it looking weird).

Just great :clap At least half of the roster would have no idea what to do in a situation like this but there is one guy who can improvise anything :clap :clap :clap

I did not think my opinion on his as performer could get any higher, but it just did and it wasn't even over something so big and noticeable.

:clap Bravo, once against proving why he's the GOAT :ambrose3

:bow :bow :bow


----------



## Vics1971

Calamity Glitch said:


> I was actually thinking back to that last mitb match and wondered if Ambrose would have another unorthodox yet amazing ladder spot. :lol I hope he does.
> 
> Drew me some Dean after I clocked out at work. Figured I'd share. :dance


These are amazing! I really wish that I could draw like this, and I have tried. Very well done.


----------



## Empress

Calamity Glitch said:


> I was actually thinking back to that last mitb match and wondered if Ambrose would have another unorthodox yet amazing ladder spot. :lol I hope he does.
> 
> Drew me some Dean after I clocked out at work. Figured I'd share. :dance


Great drawings!


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> I was actually thinking back to that last mitb match and wondered if Ambrose would have another unorthodox yet amazing ladder spot. :lol I hope he does.
> 
> Drew me some Dean after I clocked out at work. Figured I'd share. :dance


:clap :bow


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well at least you guys like it. :lol I suppose that's what should count.
I'm just that kind of artist that beats herself up over flaws.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Don't worry Caly, We're all our own worst critic. 
All you have to do is BOlieve in your art, and it will be flawless! 
:bo


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> Don't worry Caly, We're all our own worst critic.
> *All you have to do is BOlieve in your art, and it will be flawless!*
> :bo





Ccoffey89 said:


> *All you have to do is BOlieve in your art, and it will be flawless!*
> :bo





Ccoffey89 said:


> *BOlieve in your art*





Ccoffey89 said:


> *BOlieve*





Ccoffey89 said:


> :bo


:jay


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> :jay


:draper2 What? Not a Bo fan?? :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

I like him a little, but sometimes I tire of the bo-puns. (cough-wynter-cough) :side: :lol

On topic, though, I read a nice article with Ambrose earlier today. 



> Jonathan Good may be living a charmed life in professional wrestling nowadays, but life wasn’t always easy for the man better known as Dean Ambrose.
> 
> Good, who grew up in the area known as the East End in Cincinnati, is evasive when asked if he had a rough upbringing.
> 
> “Who doesn’t have their own story?” he asked. “I grew up in Cincinnati, the east side of Cincinnati. I don’t really have any kind of heartbreaking sob story, just a regular old lower class American upbringing.”
> 
> Turning the focus away from his formative years and onto the beginnings of what could some day be a hall of fame wrestling career, he described his beginnings.“I started wrestling when I was 16 and (I spent) a lot of years on the road and a lot of years wrestling in every bingo hall and armory and bar and night club imaginable to get here,” Good said, referring to his current wrestling home, World Wrestling Entertainment. “I’ve travelled the entire world, put my body through a lot of abuse, (gaining) a lot of experience in becoming the guy I am today.”
> 
> Then the focus turns back to his early life.
> 
> “Mine might be a little bit different than most people, but everybody’s got their own story and that’s what makes you the person that you are.”
> 
> One thing Good is comfortable talking about when it comes to his youth is his lifelong love for pro wrestling.
> 
> “For me, wrestling was like an escape,” he answered when asked about what his earliest memories of the business are.
> 
> “I used to just clean out all the video stores, back when they used to have video stores,” Good said. “I would just go in there and just rent or steal or shoplift — whatever, flea markets, video stores — until I amassed this giant collection of video tapes. I can’t really remember when I started watching wrestling. I just can’t remember a time when I didn’t.”
> 
> In fact, pro wrestling became much more than an escape for the youngster. It became his life, long before it would become his livelihood.
> 
> “ I just became massively obsessed … I wanted to see everything. I wanted to watch all the (World Championship Wrestling) tapes, all the (World Wrestling Federation) tapes, all the (Extreme Championship Wrestling) stuff,” he said, pausing as his mind drifted back to his youth. “When I discovered ECW on TV,” Good said, passion evident in this voice, “I became hugely hooked on that. I got into getting their newsletter, getting tapes from them … tape trading … finding international stuff. I just became obsessed with learning the entire business.”
> 
> He was hooked.
> 
> “I feel like just through my own studying of the business before I even started (wrestling), I had what would be like a Master’s degree in wrestling history … through my own studying of it, without the Internet,” he said..
> 
> “I couldn’t have given half of a crap about anything they tried to teach me in school because it wasn’t interesting, but I’ll sit there for hours and read about every story and old fact and the history of some old time wrestler from the ’70s, the history of the territories and stuff like that,” Good said. “That’s all very intriguing to me. I’m a big history buff.”
> 
> Pro wrestling wasn’t just Good’s passion; it was his calling.
> 
> “I always kind of knew in the back of my head (that) that (was) the only thing I (liked) and the only thing I (knew). I always felt like that was what I was going to do and what I would be good at,” Good said. “I just kind of always knew that was where I was headed. I didn’t know how.”


This snippet is on DA.net, but you can read the full article HERE. I felt it might be a good read for anyone, but definitely for new fans.


----------



## Empress

Thanks for posting the interview. I'm newly obsessed with Dean and like getting new info about him. He seems to have chill/matter of fact way about him but has all the intensity in the world when he gets in the ring.


----------



## Deptford

He's a man who has been through the dark to get to the light. There's a certain maturity and vibe that comes from these kinds of people that's just different from people who never really went through allll that much. 

I'm not talking about work rate and training and whatever I'm talking about real life

You either become mature from it or become a maniac that just uses other devices to feed that craving, evil side of things :lol 
Ambrose lets that other side come out in wrestling I'd say because he knows that's just how it is. 
Never been able to relate to a guy as much as him in the wrestling bizz.



Well, with the exception of Eddie.


----------



## Ccoffey89

> The opportunity to close one chapter and begin another in WWE is one Good is looking forward to. A chance to embark on a solo career holds a lot of appeal, Good admits.
> 
> “There is a bit of a feeling of freedom,” he said. “You don’t have to worry about anybody else, you don’t have to worry about fitting into what The Shield is doing. Now I’m really just being left to my own devices and that’s actually a good feeling. With the way the situation has played out with the Authority, I’m backed into a corner and the only way I will survive is to fight my way out of that corner and I’ve been doing that my entire life and my entire career. To me, it’s just head down, full speed ahead, throwing punches and anything that gets in my way ain’t going to stay in my way. And if anybody knows anything about me or my career or who I am as a person, *nothing is going to stop me from getting what I want and going where I want to go.* It’s not always pretty, it’s not always a Cinderella storybook, rainbows … it’s frickin’ Dean Ambrose’s life. *It’s not going to be the prettiest ride to where I want to go, but I’m going to get there.*”


:banderas Yes you are Dean, Yes you are.



Deptford said:


> He's a man who has been through the dark to get to the light. There's a certain maturity and vibe that comes from these kinds of people that's just different from people who never really went through allll that much.
> 
> I'm not talking about work rate and training and whatever I'm talking about real life
> 
> You either become mature from it or become a maniac that just uses other devices to feed that craving, evil side of things :lol
> Ambrose lets that other side come out in wrestling I'd say because he knows that's just how it is.
> *Never been able to relate to a guy as much as him in the wrestling bizz*.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with the exception of Eddie.


I feel you bro. Will rep as soon as it will let me.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I just love that attitude he has. He isn't going to overstep his boundaries and try to mess up the order of things, but he's going to do what he can to be successful. At least what he considers successful. As long as he's happy and getting what he sets out for then I'm happy.


----------



## DrewForever

The real test for Ambrose is when he get's really over with the crowd is can he avoid the Cena heat Leech. You know it's coming guy's.


----------



## Empress

Deptford said:


> He's a man who has been through the dark to get to the light. There's a certain maturity and vibe that comes from these kinds of people that's just different from people who never really went through allll that much.
> 
> I'm not talking about work rate and training and whatever I'm talking about real life
> 
> You either become mature from it or become a maniac that just uses other devices to feed that craving, evil side of things :lol
> Ambrose lets that other side come out in wrestling I'd say because he knows that's just how it is.
> Never been able to relate to a guy as much as him in the wrestling bizz.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, with the exception of Eddie.


:clap

I appreciate his candor and honesty. Some of my favorite people in history have always been upfront about the shit they've been through and have felt no need to put a bow on it. There are some days I'm not sure if I love him a little bit more than Roman. There's just something so raw about the character and the man that draws me to him. 

I wonder if he'll attempt any high flying moves tomorrow night. It would be something to see from him. :dance


----------



## Bushmaster

Not sure if posted but 




Dean's face even as an action figure :lel

Rollins Da God :mark:


----------



## Empress

DrewForever said:


> The real test for Ambrose is when he get's really over with the crowd is can he avoid the Cena heat Leech. You know it's coming guy's.


I am dreading this moment. But I think Ambrose will be like Bray in that he has enough talent and charisma to shake the stench off after a feud. 



Sith Rollins said:


> Not sure if posted but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean's face even as an action figure :lel
> 
> Rollins Da God :mark:


:lmao

I love this. Even Dean's action figure has that WTF look.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DrewForever said:


> The real test for Ambrose is when he get's really over with the crowd is can he avoid the Cena heat Leech. You know it's coming guy's.


I don't think that would stop him or slow him down in the slightest. Bryan, got through the Cena heat leech, Ambrose definitely can.


----------



## DrewForever

Ccoffey89 said:


> I don't think that would stop him or slow him down in the slightest. Bryan, got through the Cena heat leech, Ambrose definitely can.


Indeed though it's none the less a worry. The guy has a lot of pull with how many cancer kids he visits and wrist bands he sell. I hope Bray wins the title as that could help him a lot and the company.

Ambrose should bring out a #scumbag t-shirt


----------



## Ccoffey89

DrewForever said:


> Indeed though it's none the less a worry. The guy has a lot of pull with how many cancer kids he visits and wrist bands he sell. I hope Bray wins the title as that could help him a lot and the company.


Maybe very small worry..but I'm not worried 



> Ambrose should bring out a #scumbag t-shirt


:banderas Definitely!!


----------



## Shenroe

DrewForever said:


> Indeed though it's none the less a worry. The guy has a lot of pull with how many cancer kids he visits and wrist bands he sell. I hope Bray wins the title as that could help him a lot and the company.
> 
> Ambrose should bring out a #scumbag t-shirt


Yeah Cena's pretty hard to feud with, Dean will be ok though, Cena can come at him any time, in a year or next monday. As for Bray i don't even think he looked that bad coming out of this feud, he's still in championship match, don't lose clean and don't dance with Santino so yeah.


----------



## cindel25

Oh Dean Ambrose...you can climb this ladder


----------



## DrewForever

Ccoffey89 said:


> Maybe very small worry..but I'm not worried
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas Definitely!!


Where's the Banderas’ Laptop Reaction of Ambrose GIF? That needs to be be made posthaste.

Particularly his reaction to Seths betrayal,


----------



## Divine Arion

NeyNey said:


> _Aaaah_, yeah, I remember these godlike pictures to it. :banderas
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Godlike Picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, one more day, CAN'T FUCKING WAIT!!!! :bow


:bow

Ahhh imagining all the spots he's going to do. The DDT from the ladder is still one of my favorite moments in that match. The ladder doing a little bounce afterwards kills me too lol. 



Calamity Glitch said:


> I was actually thinking back to that last mitb match and wondered if Ambrose would have another unorthodox yet amazing ladder spot. :lol I hope he does.
> 
> Drew me some Dean after I clocked out at work. Figured I'd share. :dance


:banderas Reposting for artwork love! The details in that portrait!



Calamity Glitch said:


> This snippet is on DA.net, but you can read the full article HERE. I felt it might be a good read for anyone, but definitely for new fans.


This really is an excellent article. So much respect and admiration to see someone just rise through the ashes despite all the hardships he's faced.


----------



## Ccoffey89

24 hours :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> 24 hours :mark::mark::mark:


I can't friggin' wait!!! Ambrose & Rollins are gonna steal the show no doubt. Hopefully we see some wild spots from the 2 of them. I watched last year's MITB ladder match for the WHC a few days ago to get me in the mood. Ambrose was impressive in that match.


----------



## ShadowMox

Ccoffey89 said:


> 24 hours :mark::mark::mark:


I'm so excited! Especially as this will be the first time Ambrose can get his hands on Rollins in a proper match. :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> I can't friggin' wait!!! Ambrose & Rollins are gonna steal the show no doubt. Hopefully we see some wild spots from the 2 of them. I watched last year's MITB ladder match for the WHC a few days ago to get me in the mood. Ambrose was impressive in that match.


Oh I know neither can I man. I think Ambrose was the MVP of last years ladder match. I can't even think of all the crazy spots those two will come up with to make us just :mark: uncontrollably. 



ShadowMox said:


> I'm so excited! Especially as this will be the first time Ambrose can get his hands on Rollins in a proper match. :mark:


It will be glorious :mark::mark:

edit: This is my 100th post and I've only started posting Thursday. fpalm :lmao Wrestling consumes my life.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

> WWE ‏@WWE 9 min
> [email protected] is focused on destroying his competition in #WWEPortlandME. #WWE


https://vine.co/v/MFiObwWQ6El

OK....???


----------



## ShadowMox

Ccoffey89 said:


> Oh I know neither can I man. I think Ambrose was the MVP of last years ladder match. I can't even think of all the crazy spots those two will come up with to make us just :mark: uncontrollably.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be glorious :mark::mark:
> 
> edit: This is my 100th post and I've only started posting Thursday. fpalm :lmao Wrestling consumes my life.


You're doing much better than me!  I'm so used to lurking, I keep having to remind myself to actually join in the discussions. :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Yeah there's not enough movement, bring your rear end to this thread:argh:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Yeah there's not enough movement, bring your rear end to this thread:argh:


I bet after MITB or Raw we'll have close to 250+ pages. Especially if Ambrose grabs that case.


----------



## Deptford

Are we really getting beat by other threads now?? smh smh


----------



## SóniaPortugal

House Show


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> House Show


Wow, i like that look. Now hopefully they can make an "explicit ambrose violence" or "SBDA" :mark:


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> I bet after MITB or Raw we'll have close to 250+ pages. Especially if Ambrose grabs that case.


The whole forum would probably crash if Ambrose won the case. I can just imagine all the gifs of Ambrose pulling down the case now. It would be fantastic!


----------



## Simply Flawless

:lmao

Dean giving his fangirls exactly what they want. Man flesh


----------



## DannyMack

Shenroe said:


> Wow, i like that look. Now hopefully they can make an "explicit ambrose violence" or "SBDA" :mark:


He should swap the white wifebeater for a black one with the 'Explicit Ambrose Violence' logo printed on the front. They would probably wait till they start selling the t-shirts. I'd buy one immediately after they become available.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Wow, i like that look. Now hopefully they can make an "*explicit ambrose violence" or "SBDA"* :mark:


A shirt with his Explicit Ambrose Violence logo on the front and SBDA in bad ass font on the back. :bow



DannyMack said:


> The whole forum would probably crash if Ambrose won the case. I can just picture all the gifs of Ambrose pulling down the case now. It would be fantastic!


:banderas I'm getting too invested with him winning that if anyone else grabs the briefcase I might legit be let down.


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> A shirt with his Explicit Ambrose Violence logo on the front and SBDA in bad ass font on the back. :bow
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas I'm getting too invested with him winning that if anyone else grabs the briefcase I might legit be let down.


As long as Ambrose or Rollins wins I'll be cool. Ambrose is my guy, so I'd obviously prefer him to win and I'll be rooting for him during the match, but I won't have a problem with Rollins picking up the win instead.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> As long as Ambrose or Rollins wins I'll be cool. Ambrose is my guy, so I'd obviously prefer him to win and I'll be rooting for him during the match, but I won't have a problem with Rollins picking up the win instead.


Yea I won't be upset if Rollins wins it, I'll just be even more impatient for Raw the next day to see how Dean responds :lmao
Honestly it's between Ambrose or Rollins at this point. I don't see anyone else winning it.


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> Yea I won't be upset if Rollins wins it, I'll just be even more impatient for Raw the next day to see how Dean responds :lmao
> Honestly it's between Ambrose or Rollins at this point. I don't see anyone else winning it.


I'm cool with anyone winning( yes even Koffi). I'm just more excited now than i was earlier today, i hope he keeps that house show look because as much as i liked his wife beater-jeans, that's a bit generic and off beat IMO. Maybe they'll debut new songs and merch for Dean/Seth..would be enough for me to :mark:


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> Yea I won't be upset if Rollins wins it, *I'll just be even more impatient for Raw the next day to see how Dean responds* :lmao
> Honestly it's between Ambrose or Rollins at this point. I don't see anyone else winning it.


Literally the main reason I watch RAW right now is to see what Ambrose does next. That's why I think he is connecting so much with the fans right now: his unpredictability.


----------



## Shenroe

DannyMack said:


> Literally the main reason I watch RAW right now is to see what Ambrose does next. That's why I think he is connecting so much with the fans right now: his unpredictability.


Truedat, you never know what fucked up thing he'd do next. They need to let him cut promos live like the fallout one. You know to show his light hearted side more and crack a few smiles.


----------



## DrewForever

The MITB contract match is full of jobbers so Ambrose or Rollins will win it. I suspect Ambrose will win it so he get's some sort of revenge on Seth. They then build up a long running feud, and keep them both out the main event for a while.

Where hopefully by some divine miracle in that time Cena and Orton retire, leaving scumbag Ambrose as the new face. Doing his stint around children's mental wards, telling them being a lunatic can't stop you becoming a world heavyweight champion if you bo-leave.


----------



## Wynter

Ziggler will win so he can cash it on Cena and lose :ambrose3


----------



## DrewForever

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ziggler will win so he can cash it on Cena and lose :ambrose3


Nah Cena should lose by interference. Get a rematch the same night, and become a 16 TIME WORLD CHAMPION!!!! Because he's earned it.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> Literally the main reason I watch RAW right now is to see what Ambrose does next. That's why I think he is connecting so much with the fans right now: his unpredictability.


Same here bro!!



Shenroe said:


> Truedat, you never know what fucked up thing he'd do next. They need to let him cut promos live like the fallout one. You know to show his light hearted side more and crack a few smiles.


(Y) And I'm down with them debuting new merch for them. :mark: I've grown to like Dean's theme song quite a bit. Seth's I'm indifferent to, so I don't mind them giving him a new one.


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> Same here bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Y) And I'm down with them debuting new merch for them. :mark: I've grown to like Dean's theme song quite a bit. Seth's I'm indifferent to, so I don't mind them giving him a new one.


His theme is good yeah, few tweaks+ new meerch/attire=G.O.A.T


----------



## Divine Arion

DannyMack said:


> Literally the main reason I watch RAW right now is to see what Ambrose does next. That's why I think he is connecting so much with the fans right now: his unpredictability.





DannyMack said:


> As long as Ambrose or Rollins wins I'll be cool. Ambrose is my guy, so I'd obviously prefer him to win and I'll be rooting for him during the match, but I won't have a problem with Rollins picking up the win instead.





Shenroe said:


> Truedat, you never know what fucked up thing he'd do next. They need to let him cut promos live like the fallout one. You know to show his light hearted side more and crack a few smiles.


:banderas Echoing what you both posted. Like Sir William Regal stated, Ambrose enthralls me with his every move. He really does remind me of a hybrid of Brian Pillman and Stone Cold atm and am really excited to see where his character goes from here. I'm anticipating the moment where we start getting little insights on his past and how it shaped him to be the man he is today. I think people have been craving for that anti-hero character for awhile now, so Ambrose might just be the answer to that. 

I like all the guys in the match but would be really happy if either Rollins or Ambrose wins too. Just going to hope and pray every one of them come out unscathed. 



Ccoffey89 said:


> A shirt with his Explicit Ambrose Violence logo on the front and SBDA in bad ass font on the back. :bow


Yay to Ambrose specific merchandise! Maybe we'll get something released after MITB. :waffle

I'm imagining all the gif spam we're going to have, especially if Dean walks out the victor. kada


----------



## CALΔMITY

DrewForever said:


> Ambrose should bring out a #scumbag t-shirt


:banderas I'd get a scumbag shirt in a heartbeat.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

SóniaPortugal said:


> House Show


----------



## Banez

:lmao

only 20 hours to go till PPV. Should be good night


----------



## Kratosx23

Don't know how you figure that given that Cena is virtually guaranteed to win the title.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Who are you even talking to pyro? :waffle


----------



## Ccoffey89

Divine Arion said:


> :banderas Echoing what you both posted. *Like Sir William Regal stated, Ambrose enthralls me with his every move*. He really does remind me of a hybrid of Brian Pillman and Stone Cold atm and am really excited to see where his character goes from here. I'm anticipating the moment where we start getting little insights on his past and how it shaped him to be the man he is today. I think people have been craving for that anti-hero character for awhile now, so Ambrose might just be the answer to that.
> 
> I like all the guys in the match but would be really happy if either Rollins or Ambrose wins too. Just going to hope and pray every one of them come out unscathed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay to Ambrose specific merchandise! Maybe we'll get something released after MITB. :waffle
> 
> I'm imagining all the gif spam we're going to have, especially if Dean walks out the victor. kada


YES!! When Ambrose cut his FCW debut promo, and the look on Regal's face.









:mark: 

That was the look on my face when I first saw Ambrose, and that's still the look I have on my face every time I see something Ambrose/Moxley. Dude is just phenomenal at everything he does, from the way he walks, to his expressions, to his timing and delivery of his promos. You could give him the most generic thing to say, and it sound so damn original in the way he delivers it.


----------



## Kratosx23

Calamity Glitch said:


> Who are you even talking to pyro? :waffle


You don't see the post above mine? ~_~

Somebody said this should be a good PPV. I disagree. The results don't allow for that. Even if Ambrose wins, the Cena win will suck the air out of everything.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't see the post above mine? ~_~
> 
> Somebody said this should be a good PPV. I disagree. The results don't allow for that. Even if Ambrose wins, *the Cena win will suck the air out of everything*.


Just gotta say you suck the air out of thread you go into. I wanna see some positive feedback from you Pyro. Let me see there is some kind of light in that negative mind of yours.


----------



## The True Believer

Wait a minute....






Steve Austin.

Dean Ambrose.

"Stone Cold" Steve Austin.

"Scum Bag" Dean Ambrose.


:hmm:



































AMBROSE 3:16!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't see the post above mine? ~_~
> 
> Somebody said this should be a good PPV. I disagree. The results don't allow for that. Even if Ambrose wins, the Cena win will suck the air out of everything.


Oh I just kind of half-awake skimmed through the page. All I had on my mind was Ambrose merch since that was one of the hotter topics at the moment. Then I see your post and thought "pyro's gonna pyro...but at what?" Now I know. 

I dunno, the main reason I'm watching is for the match that Ambrose and Rollins are in, but I just might watch Roman's match as well.

Ccoffey fpalm you gotta know by now that ain't going to happen.


----------



## Marrakesh

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't see the post above mine? ~_~
> 
> Somebody said this should be a good PPV. I disagree. The results don't allow for that. Even if Ambrose wins, the Cena win will suck the air out of everything.


True. How the fuck can John Cena winning the title in 2014 ever equate to a good ppv? We were told after Mania a new era had begun but here we go 2-3 months later and it is all starting over again. WWE are either going with Cena here or swerving with Orton just so he can drop it to Cena at Battleground in a triple threat. No other option. 

It's absurd to be honest. Bray Wyatt is more than capable of carrying that title, deserving of it in the eyes of most fans. It's just a case of WWE reverting back to what they want after being seen to appease the fans these past few months with the Bryan Mania win etc. 

There is no new era and there won't be until Cena is gone. This company will not take the risks it needs to be relevant whilst this man is still on the roster.


----------



## Wynter

Dude, why is everyone so hyped over a transitional reign?? The person who wins is just there to keep the belt warm for Brock or Bryan :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh I just kind of half-awake skimmed through the page. All I had on my mind was Ambrose merch since that was one of the hotter topics at the moment. Then I see your post and thought "pyro's gonna pyro...but at what?" Now I know.
> 
> I dunno, the main reason I'm watching is for the match that Ambrose and Rollins are in, but I just might watch Roman's match as well.
> 
> Ccoffey fpalm you gotta know by now that ain't going to happen.


:lmao yea I know. I don't know why I even bother. :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> Just gotta say you suck the air out of thread you go into. I wanna see some positive feedback from you Pyro. Let me see there is some kind of light in that negative mind of yours.


You'll see positive feedback from me when WWE is under new management who does wrestling the way I want it done, which is not even asking much. It's the way it used to be done by this same company. I can't hold myself to these blind, positive statements I don't believe in. "I'm gonna be positive because they can't POSSIBLY screw up Dean Ambrose! He's too talented".

Oh yes they fucking can. You have no idea.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Dude, why is everyone so hyped over a transitional reign?? The person who wins is just there to keep the belt warm for Brock or Bryan :lol


Any reign is better than being a failure with no reign. A 3 minute reign is better than no reign.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Saw it coming. Don't stop beliiiievin in Ambrose. Hold on to that feeling~


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> YES!! When Ambrose cut his FCW debut promo, and the look on Regal's face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:
> 
> That was the look on my face when I first saw Ambrose, and that's still the look I have on my face every time I see something Ambrose/Moxley. Dude is just phenomenal at everything he does, from the way he walks, to his expressions, to his timing and delivery of his promos. You could give him the most generic thing to say, and it sound so damn original in the way he delivers it.


:banderas

Please tell me which Ambrose promo that Regal GIF is from.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You'll see positive feedback from me when WWE is under new management who does wrestling the way I want it done, which is not even asking much. It's the way it used to be done by this same company. I can't hold myself to these blind, positive statements I don't believe in. "I'm gonna be positive because *they can't POSSIBLY screw up Dean Ambrose! He's too talented".
> 
> Oh yes they fucking can. You have no idea.*
> 
> 
> 
> Any reign is better than being a failure with no reign. A 3 minute reign is better than no reign.


Even if they do, at least I'm enjoying it while I can. But I do get where your coming from. They have screwed up some talented guys due to poor booking and feeding them to Cena. Maybe Cena will take a break or even retire sometime within the next 2 to 3 years.



Telos said:


> :banderas
> 
> Please tell me which Ambrose promo that Regal GIF is from.


edit: My bad I actually think that gif was from the tripple threat when ambrose was talkin trash to regal. Thought it was from the promo though.

yea it was from the match skip to 3:10


----------



## Kratosx23

What are you enjoying? The 20 times Rollins has laid him out with the blackout this month? The constant losses? The weak promo material they expect him to turn into gold? What's so good about what they're doing?

Yeah, Cena going away. :maury I've found a Nigerian prince you should meet....


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What are you enjoying? The 20 times Rollins has laid him out with the blackout this month? The constant losses? The weak promo material they expect him to turn into gold? What's so good about what they're doing?
> 
> Yeah, Cena going away. :maury I've found a Nigerian prince you should meet....


I'm enjoying his presence, that's what I'm enjoying :shrug 

Gotta admit the Nigerian prince thing went over my head. :argh:


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> Even if they do, at least I'm enjoying it while I can. But I do get where your coming from. They have screwed up some talented guys due to poor booking and feeding them to Cena. Maybe Cena will take a break or even retire sometime within the next 2 to 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: My bad I actually think that gif was from the tripple threat when ambrose was talkin trash to regal. Thought it was from the promo though.
> 
> yea it was from the match skip to 3:10


:harper

Loved how Regal was cheesing it up the whole time when Ambrose was talking smack at him. He knew this wasn't just any prospect.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> I like him a little, but sometimes I tire of the bo-puns. (cough-wynter-cough) :side: :lol
> 
> On topic, though, I read a nice article with Ambrose earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> This snippet is on DA.net, but you can read the full article HERE. I felt it might be a good read for anyone, but definitely for new fans.


This right here is why this guy is my life muse. It's incredible what he's done with his life.




Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> Dean giving his fangirls exactly what they want. *Man flesh*


I realized just how much of an LOTR geek I am when I read these words and imagined an Uruk-hai.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> I'm enjoying his presence, that's what I'm enjoying :shrug
> 
> Gotta admit the Nigerian prince thing went over my head. :argh:


I'm afraid I need to enjoy his presence being valued by the company. :shrug

It's an old e-mail scam. Extremely well known. 



> Nigerian Scams are a common type of advance-fee fraud schemes facilitated by spambots that can send large volumes of e-mails at once. *Although its origin is not limited to Nigeria, the most infamous specimen of this e-mail scam is associated with a Nigerian sender posing as a significant political or royal figure and soliciting the reader to wire a specific amount of cash, which would supposedly allow the sender to access their savings account and reward the benefactor with more money than originally borrowed*.


Basically what I'm saying is, if you actually believe Cena's going to leave any time soon, you'd fall for this too.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm afraid I need to enjoy his presence being valued by the company. :shrug
> 
> It's an old e-mail scam. Extremely well known.
> 
> 
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is, if you actually believe Cena's going to leave any time soon, you'd fall for this too.


Ohh I see, haha. My mom's friend got tricked into something along those lines. 

Just wishful thinking I guess. 

I'm still adamant about Dean's Success until further notice. :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Does Rollins winning the MITB over Ambrose, despite it making absolutely no sense according to the storyline count as "further notice" to you?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Does Rollins winning the MITB over Ambrose, despite it making absolutely no sense according to the storyline count as "further notice" to you?


That's a good question. I'm gonna have to say no though just because both Rollins and Ambrose could both benefit by winning tomorrow, and I think if Ambrose loses it could be a way to delve into his past about how he's had everything taken from him and still scratches a claws his way back up. So really further notice to me would be like losing to Santino and Xavier Woods week after week after week. Then I'll be like "ok this company just screwed up the best thing to come in to the wwe in years!"


----------



## Kratosx23

Well that would be wrong since the best thing to come into this company in years is Damien Sandow and they've already screwed him up, and Bray Wyatt would be much further along those lines than Ambrose as well. Which is why it's so easy to believe they're going to screw over Ambrose, because they've already done it to better people. Whatever.

WWE doesn't know the first thing about storytelling. Ambrose losing isn't going to lead to some complicated backstory about his upbringing which leads to him getting stronger and stronger, it's going to mean they chose him to lose because they're higher on Rollins and decided that Ambrose should be the one of the group that gets lost in the shuffle. That's as far deep as you need to look into it.

And he already loses week after week after week. Just because it's not to lower midcarders doesn't mean anything. They protect the guys they have plans for, the level of talent you lose to isn't important.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well that would be wrong since the best thing to come into this company in years is Damien Sandow and they've already screwed him up, and Bray Wyatt would be much further along those lines than Ambrose as well. Which is why it's so easy to believe they're going to screw over Ambrose, because they've already done it to better people. Whatever.
> 
> WWE doesn't know the first thing about storytelling. Ambrose losing isn't going to lead to some complicated backstory about his upbringing which leads to him getting stronger and stronger, it's going to mean they chose him to lose because they're higher on Rollins and decided that Ambrose should be the one of the group that gets lost in the shuffle. That's as far deep as you need to look into it.


Either way I'm still going to enjoy watching Ambrose, no matter what it is he doing. I am a fan at heart and whether he's winning championships or jobbing on superstars, I'm gonna watch him and enjoy. He's that entertaining to me. :cool2

edit: Keep it up Pyro! Were bout to be 200 pages:dance


----------



## Kratosx23

Soon enough, they'll break you. They always do.

There's a difference between being entertaining and being allowed to be entertaining. Where they're heading with him won't allow that to be a possibility much longer.


----------



## krai999

what's really gonna prevent ambrose being approved by wwe officials is his past drug problems. Sure Ambrose is more of a long term investment that Rollins in the future but i think that wwe does not trust Ambrose because of his history. That's just my take


----------



## krai999

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Soon enough, they'll break you. They always do.
> 
> There's a difference between being entertaining and being allowed to be entertaining. Where they're heading with him won't allow that to be a possibility much longer.


I will say this. no matter how talented you are there comes a point that the booking of the person will just over shadow it. Talent and charisma can only get you so far in the wwe bubble. Perfect example is Sandow


----------



## Ccoffey89

krai999 said:


> what's really gonna prevent ambrose being approved by wwe officials is his past drug problems. Sure Ambrose is more of a long term investment that Rollins in the future but i think that wwe does not trust Ambrose because of his history. That's just my take


And you might have a point. But from all the interviews I've read and seen, Ambrose sounds like he has his head on straight now. So if that's the case It might take longer for the officials to trust him with a top spot, but if he stays with that mindset he has in his interviews he won't let them down if/*when* he gets the chance.


----------



## Impolite

I really can't see how Ambrose having a drub problem in his past would be a big issue. I mean how many wrestlers over the years have never had a drug problem? I know Triple H has always been clean, but you only have to look at his friends to know that he wouldn't hold drug problems against anyone.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The full article that Caly posted earlier; source: chinlock.com


> Jonathan Good may be living a charmed life in professional wrestling nowadays, but life wasn’t always easy for the man better known as Dean Ambrose.
> 
> Good, who grew up in the area known as the East End in Cincinnati, is evasive when asked if he had a rough upbringing.
> 
> “Who doesn’t have their own story?” he asked. “I grew up in Cincinnati, the east side of Cincinnati. I don’t really have any kind of heartbreaking sob story, just a regular old lower class American upbringing.”
> 
> Turning the focus away from his formative years and onto the beginnings of what could some day be a hall of fame wrestling career, he described his beginnings.“I started wrestling when I was 16 and (I spent) a lot of years on the road and a lot of years wrestling in every bingo hall and armory and bar and night club imaginable to get here,” Good said, referring to his current wrestling home, World Wrestling Entertainment. “I’ve travelled the entire world, put my body through a lot of abuse, (gaining) a lot of experience in becoming the guy I am today.”
> 
> Then the focus turns back to his early life.
> 
> “Mine might be a little bit different than most people, but everybody’s got their own story and that’s what makes you the person that you are.”
> 
> One thing Good is comfortable talking about when it comes to his youth is his lifelong love for pro wrestling.
> 
> “For me, wrestling was like an escape,” he answered when asked about what his earliest memories of the business are.
> 
> “I used to just clean out all the video stores, back when they used to have video stores,” Good said. “I would just go in there and just rent or steal or shoplift — whatever, flea markets, video stores — until I amassed this giant collection of video tapes. I can’t really remember when I started watching wrestling. I just can’t remember a time when I didn’t.”
> 
> In fact, pro wrestling became much more than an escape for the youngster. It became his life, long before it would become his livelihood.
> 
> “ I just became massively obsessed … I wanted to see everything. I wanted to watch all the (World Championship Wrestling) tapes, all the (World Wrestling Federation) tapes, all the (Extreme Championship Wrestling) stuff,” he said, pausing as his mind drifted back to his youth. “When I discovered ECW on TV,” Good said, passion evident in this voice, “I became hugely hooked on that. I got into getting their newsletter, getting tapes from them … tape trading … finding international stuff. I just became obsessed with learning the entire business.”
> 
> He was hooked.
> 
> “I feel like just through my own studying of the business before I even started (wrestling), I had what would be like a Master’s degree in wrestling history … through my own studying of it, without the Internet,” he said..
> 
> “I couldn’t have given half of a crap about anything they tried to teach me in school because it wasn’t interesting, but I’ll sit there for hours and read about every story and old fact and the history of some old time wrestler from the ’70s, the history of the territories and stuff like that,” Good said. “That’s all very intriguing to me. I’m a big history buff.”
> 
> Pro wrestling wasn’t just Good’s passion; it was his calling.
> 
> “I always kind of knew in the back of my head (that) that (was) the only thing I (liked) and the only thing I (knew). I always felt like that was what I was going to do and what I would be good at,” Good said. “I just kind of always knew that was where I was headed. I didn’t know how.”
> 
> Sometimes, if you want something badly, fate has a way of taking over. Such was the case for Good.
> 
> “I saw a flyer on a telephone pole for an HWA (Heartland Wrestling Association) independent show at a flea market in Cincinnati,” he said. “I went to that show and (on) the event program, on the back, there was a little ad for Les Thatcher’s Main Event Pro Wrestling Camp, with the address and phone number. I instantly knew … that was where I was going. I went ‘that’s it.’ ”
> 
> Thatcher is a decorated pro wrestler, trainer and Cincinnati native.
> 
> Good no longer had to wonder how one would go about entering the pro wrestling business.
> 
> “I sent Les Thatcher a letter and he sent me (something) back.,” Good said, adding that he eventually ended up at the school, where he would start his long journey up wrestling’s ladder to success. “I ended up selling popcorn, sweeping floors, setting up the ring and all of that. I trained for a year or so, dropped out of high school and before I knew it, I was in and I was a lifer.”
> 
> Before he would treat WWE fans to his Dean Ambrose character, Good became a hugely successful wrestler on the independent scene. As Jon Moxley, Good became legendary for his fearlessness, his sometimes brutal matches and his incredible promos.
> 
> While he by no means advocates the kind of extreme matches he has been involved in on his way to the top, Good has no regrets either.
> 
> “That was by total accident and kind of a slippery slope to get on,” Good said, when asked about some of the violent matches he has been involved in.
> 
> He is also quick to point out that he was an accomplished wrestler long before he delved into the extreme portion of his career — the dog collar and thumbtack matches, the broken glass, and one very careful use of a tricked-out skill saw in a match.
> 
> “By the time I started doing really extreme stuff and getting into Death Match tournaments and stuff like that, I was already a pretty polished, well-travelled professional wrestler,” Good said. “I was trained in a very old school, very good camp — one of the last ones — by Cody Hawk and Les Thatcher. I learned to work the right way and had a pretty good grasp of basic psychology and wrestling. So I was a pretty polished professional by the time I ever even started that.”
> 
> Good admits that even he had a tainted view of extreme wrestling before he became part of it.
> 
> “I (had) always looked at that the way a lot of fans do; ‘Oh, it’s just a bunch of garbage, idiots hitting each other with stuff.’ ”
> 
> But Good quickly learned that that violence was disguising some very talented performers.
> 
> “I discovered there were a lot of good wrestlers in that genre too, I discovered it was kind of its own style, with its own psychology,” he said. “To me, death matches and regular professional wrestling matches are like different sports, they have different sets of rules. I kind of took as a new challenge, as a new thing.”
> 
> There was that, and there was another driving factor.
> 
> “I was kind of just bored,” Good said. “I always liked to push the boundaries of stuff, I like adrenaline and I like danger and excitement like that. I like to walk that edge.”
> 
> The trouble with that, Good admitted, is it becomes hazardous to one’s health.
> 
> “You dip your toe in a little bit with something that’s pretty dangerous (and) it’s a slippery slope because the next time you’re going to try a little more and a little more and you’re like, ‘OK, well I put my body through this and I didn’t get hurt, I wonder if I can do that and not get hurt.’ And then you find out you do get hurt, but how much can you take?”
> 
> Even now, working for WWE, every wrestler’s dream, Good has zero regrets about his extreme days.
> 
> “I kind of felt like I was carving out a niche for myself,” he said, no pun intended. “I found that style really fit me like a glove and even though that’s not part of my job description now, I don’t think I would’ve gotten here without the noise I was able to make as a character and just as a performer going that extra (mile).”
> 
> That said, Good added, it’s not a path he would ever suggest anyone take.
> 
> “I don’t recommend that to anybody, going that route, that just happened to be my route.”
> 
> As for a fallback plan had wrestling not panned out, Good admits failure was never an option.
> 
> “As much as (people will) tell you ‘Plan B, Plan B’ — you start to think about that stuff now, as I’m nearing 30 — to me, a Plan B was always just a plan to fail. To me, it was go, go, go and I just knew and trusted in my heart. I mean you never know, and again, I don’t recommend that anybody, but just being young and foolish, no, I didn’t have a Plan B.”
> 
> In 2011, Good won the wrestling lottery, having deservingly caught the eye of WWE, which signed him to a developmental deal. After spending time in the WWE’s developmental system, Good, now named Dean Ambrose, joined fellow future stars Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns and formed one of the greatest wrestling stables in recent memory, known simple as The Shield. The self-proclaimed hounds of justice were an instant hit with WWE fans and, during its nearly two-year run, The Shield dominated WWE as heels and babyfaces alike. All three members would find individual success within The Shield and the trio quickly became main-event superstars.
> 
> The formula for that success, Good says, was hard work.
> 
> “I think work ethic,” Good said, when asked what he credited for the group’s overwhelming success. “That was our thing from Day 1. One part of it was, ‘OK, we’re going to stick together.’ If one guy catches some flak for something, whatever it is, we go into every battle together, in the ring and in life. When we first started, we were travelling together, staying together, working out together … we were a team. It was all for one, one for all and we were going to push everybody out of the way,” Good said, adding that the trio also had friendly competition among themselves.
> 
> The Shield also modelled itself after one of the greatest wrestling stables in history.
> 
> “We started doing the three fists as a symbol of excellence,” Good explained. “That’s just something that I spat out one day while we were just doing some interview and compared it to the Four Horsemen thing. Then we were kind of like, ‘Yeah, that’s good, let’s keep that.’ ”
> 
> Good then paid homage to the Horsemen, his wrestling history Master’s degree shining through.
> 
> “Those guys, every single night, they were like, ‘We’re going to be the best, we’re going to bump our asses off, we’re going to work our asses off, every single night in every single town, we work hard, play hard and just do it nonstop every single night, there are no nights off.’ ”
> 
> It was with that Horsemen-like work ethic that The Shield set out to make an impact. And make an impact they did, often headlining the WWE’s flagship show, Monday Night Raw, and pay-per-views alike. As a member of The Shield, Ambrose won the United States championship, while Rollins and Reigns won the WWE tag-team titles. Reigns also had a memorable night at the Royal Rumble, breaking the record for most eliminations in a single Royal Rumble and coming within an eyelash of winning it. The group also cleaned up at the annual Slammy Awards.
> 
> “That becomes a mindset, that work ethic becomes part of your lifestyle,” Good said. He then explained that The Shield had to answer directly to one member of that fabled foursome. “We started talking about that because we have Arn Anderson, he’s on the road with us, and we’re like, ‘Oh god, I’m so beat up, I’m so sore, I’m so tired, I gotta go out and do this match, I gotta get loose, I can’t get loose,’ and then I’ve gotta look at Arn. I can’t look in Arn’s eyes and say, ‘I’m not going to give 110%.’ I want to come to the back and I want him to go, ‘Hell yeah,’ and say, ‘That’s how you do it every time.’ We took that Horsemen mentality and brought it to us. It was like, ‘We’re just going to outwork everybody on the roster.’ I think fans started to pick up on that after a while. That work ethic won people over.”
> 
> Like all the good things, The Shield has come to an end in recent weeks, with Rollins turning his back on his stable mates and aligning himself with Triple H and Stephanie McMahon’s Authority. Good’s alter ego, Ambrose, emerges when asked about his looming participation in WWE’s Money in the Bank pay-per-view, where he will share the ring with his former partner and friend Rollins.
> 
> It’s an opportunity, Ambrose says, for justice.
> 
> “I get a chance to get my hands on Seth Rollins on live pay-per-view,” Ambrose said. “There’s a lot at stake and there’s a lot of money at stake. There’s all these other elements at play — there’s Money in the Bank, the Authority and all that stuff — but the main thing that keeps running through my head is that this was my best friend. He really disappointed me with the decision that he made. He could’ve said, ‘Bro, I want to quit The Shield and move onto something else,’ but he didn’t. He went behind our backs and made kind of a bitch move. It’s disappointing and it broke my heart that he did what he did to us. It’s a very emotional thing, but once I switch into that mode, I’m seeing red. One of The Shield’s mottos (was) justice has gotta be served and Seth Rollins is going to get justice.”
> 
> The opportunity to close one chapter and begin another in WWE is one Good is looking forward to. A chance to embark on a solo career holds a lot of appeal, Good admits.
> 
> “There is a bit of a feeling of freedom,” he said. “You don’t have to worry about anybody else, you don’t have to worry about fitting into what The Shield is doing. Now I’m really just being left to my own devices and that’s actually a good feeling. With the way the situation has played out with the Authority, I’m backed into a corner and the only way I will survive is to fight my way out of that corner and I’ve been doing that my entire life and my entire career. To me, it’s just head down, full speed ahead, throwing punches and anything that gets in my way ain’t going to stay in my way. And if anybody knows anything about me or my career or who I am as a person, nothing is going to stop me from getting what I want and going where I want to go. It’s not always pretty, it’s not always a Cinderella storybook, rainbows … it’s frickin’ Dean Ambrose’s life. It’s not going to be the prettiest ride to where I want to go, but I’m going to get there.”
> 
> Ambrose is also going to get here, as in Kingston, on July 6 as part of the WWE’s SummerSlam Heatwave Tour, where he will again face his former partner Rollins.
> 
> The live experience is not to be missed, Ambrose says.
> 
> “Watching WWE is always good, but seeing it live is such a better experience. Being there live and feeling the energy is such a more intense, awesome way to see the product. A live event is not televised, it’s not for cameras and there are no commercial breaks or time constraints. It’s just a show for the people and it’s a more intimate experience. Fans give energy and you give energy back and it’s a cool give and take between the wrestlers and the audience. It’s just for you in the building. You never know what you’re going to see at a live event. Guys will let their hair down a little bit more. You might see the greatest match you’ve ever seen.”
> 
> Ambrose knows one thing, you will see him get his hands on Rollins.
> 
> “You’re going to see me and Seth Rollins in the ring together and we’re both going to be tooth-and-nail and not wanting to be one-upped by the other one. And when you get that kind of competition and that kind of spark lit, in front of a great wrestling crowd like you find in Ontario, some magical stuff can happen.”
> 
> Good knows a thing or two about magic. He’s been making it since he set foot inside a ring.





Ccoffey89 said:


> YES!! When Ambrose cut his FCW debut promo, and the look on Regal's face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


If William Regal is in love with you :lol there's obviously a good reason why :mark:




The True Believer said:


> AMBROSE 3:16!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


I'm pretty sure that on one of the last shows, there was "Ambrose 3:16" sign :hmm: 

 Will have to watch MITB and I might miss the forum crash :lol


----------



## TNA is Here

"Jonathan Good". Why didn't they just call him "Johnny BeGood". Would have been perfect for a "love to be bad" cat like him.


----------



## CALΔMITY

TNA is Here said:


> "Jonathan Good". Why didn't they just call him "Johnny BeGood". Would have been perfect for a "love to be bad" cat like him.


:jay




Pyro you're such a drama queen. Not everyone thinks like you. They'll never break me ya hear!


----------



## Deptford

krai999 said:


> what's really gonna prevent ambrose being approved by wwe officials is his past drug problems. Sure Ambrose is more of a long term investment that Rollins in the future but i think that wwe does not trust Ambrose because of his history. That's just my take


He's been clean ever since even before he came to FCW. WWE gives people that are still using PUSHES with minimal penalties. 

Ambrose is one of the more professional acts in there. Definitely top of the class. 

Wrestlers have never been shy about their drug problems and if anything, like I said, it makes him seem more human and relatable. 

The only things that have come to permeant fruition after the drugs were gone in Ambrose's life are all positive changes. And believe me... that is LITERALLY a 1 in 100 type of deal. If WWE is concerned at all about his past, I'm sure that this is the way they are looking at it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Deptford said:


> He's been clean ever since even before he came to FCW. WWE gives people that are still using PUSHES with minimal penalties.
> 
> Ambrose is one of the more professional acts in there. Definitely top of the class.
> 
> Wrestlers have never been shy about their drug problems and if anything, like I said, it makes him seem more human and relatable.
> 
> The only things that have come to permeant fruition after the drugs were gone in Ambrose's life are all positive changes. And believe me... that is LITERALLY a 1 in 100 type of deal. If WWE is concerned at all about his past, I'm sure that this is the way they are looking at it.


:clap

He hasn't abused them in a very long exactly because of his career.

I don't see him slipping up especially now when he's one of the company's top acts and will continue to be so for a very long time.

And even if it does happen, plenty have gotten off very lightly and Ambrose is a talent above and beyond them so no reason to worry :cool2


2000th post :cheer :cheer :cheer


----------



## Wynter

Guuuuuyssss, MITB is today!!! :cheer :dance :ambrose


----------



## TNA is Here

Calamity Glitch said:


> :jay


It's a pretty old school name for a guy that seems to be coming from 1950s biker gangs.


----------



## DesolationRow

:lol This thread is highly amusing, even downright hilarious at the moment. It's like _Sesame Street_ and *Pyro*'s playing "Oscar the Grouch." 

Love ya, *Pyro*. :lol


----------



## Deptford

Nicole Queen said:


> :clap
> 
> He hasn't abused them in a very long exactly because of his career.
> 
> I don't see him slipping up especially now when he's one of the company's top acts and will continue to be so for a very long time.
> 
> And even if it does happen, plenty have gotten off very lightly and Ambrose is a talent above and beyond them so no reason to worry :cool2
> 
> 
> 2000th post :cheer :cheer :cheer


I just think that even if they are worried about his past that they should spin it in a positive light like "hey this guy use to be on drugs but his drive to be a WWE superstar led him to change his life around." 
Dude's honestly more like a role model than anything negative. I mean... how many recovering addicts go on to do this well for themselves? 

Hall and X-pac and Nash and all of them were already stars when they were messing around and spiraled, Ambrose had to quit drugs AND THEN become famous. Like wtf the drive to be able to pull off both of those unlikely feats has to be so insanely high!! 
It's a much harder hill to climb that way too IMO.


who's 2000th post is it?


----------



## .christopher.

WynterWarm12 said:


> Guuuuuyssss, MITB is today!!! :cheer :dance :ambrose


24 hours from now i'm predicting that i will be waking up from a markout inducing coma courtesy of dean and seth :


----------



## Nicole Queen

Deptford said:


> I just think that even if they are worried about his past that they should spin it in a positive light like "hey this guy use to be on drugs but his drive to be a WWE superstar led him to change his life around."
> Dude's honestly more like a role model than anything negative. I mean... how many recovering addicts go on to do this well for themselves?
> 
> Hall and X-pac and Nash and all of them were already stars when they were messing around and spiraled, Ambrose had to quit drugs AND THEN become famous. Like wtf the drive to be able to pull off both of those unlikely feats has to be so insanely high!!
> It's a much harder hill to climb that way too IMO.
> 
> 
> who's 2000th post is it?


Can't rep you again  

That is what I respect about Ambrose, most continue to use drugs whether they are at their peaks or lows but he gave them up so he can get to where he is now :clap

My post ^ was the 2000th in the thread :dance We are moving at light speed :dance

:rep


----------



## Deptford

yeah im gonna be fucked up and prolly miss it. 

but ill log on here the next day and see whats going down and then watch it. 
So ya. 48 hours for me until MiTb :lmao :lmao


----------



## Vics1971

Nicole Queen said:


> Can't rep you again
> 
> That is what I respect about Ambrose, most continue to use drugs whether they are at their peaks or lows but he gave them up so he can get to where he is now :clap
> 
> My post ^ was the 2000th in the thread :dance We are moving at light speed :dance
> 
> :rep


Hopefully he continues with the will to stay away from them because I have had experience with coke addiction (indirectly) and it doesn't always work out well. Although, if anyone can do it based on what I've seen and heard of him so so far, then Dean can. Plus, he seems to have some good people behind him now, which always helps, even just a little. 

I don't think drugs will be the problem at all.

I don't want Dean to get the briefcase, and I feel bad about it, but there it is..


----------



## Zarra

Guuuyyys, how is the mood before MITB ? :cheer I have to stay up all night if i wanna watch it live... I will probably do it 

Oh damn, 200 pages,nice


----------



## .christopher.

Zarra said:


> Guuuyyys, how is the mood before MITB ? :cheer I have to stay up all night if i wanna watch it live... I will probably do it
> 
> Oh damn, 200 pages,nice


I'm currently at the excitement stage : Just as the PPV is about to start I'll enter nervousness fearing what Bryan has to say :argh: Then It'll be full blown markdom with Seth and Dean tearing it up! :avit:

Yeah, same. It doesn't start until 1am here so I've got a long wait :sadpanda

Love that quote in your sig. It's one of the things that makes Dean stand out so much


----------



## Zarra

.christopher. said:


> I'm currently at the excitement stage : Just as the PPV is about to start I'll enter nervousness fearing what Bryan has to say :argh: Then It'll be full blown markdom with Seth and Dean tearing it up! :avit:
> 
> Yeah, same. It doesn't start until 1am here so I've got a long wait :sadpanda
> 
> Love that quote in your sig. It's one of the things that makes Dean stand out so much


Here it starts at 3 am :done It's good that those days I'm going to bed around 5 
yeah,I love that quote and i want everybody to see it when they bitch about Ambrose and his push or whatever


----------



## .christopher.

Zarra said:


> Here it starts at 3 am :done It's good that those days I'm going to bed around 5
> yeah,I love that quote and i want everybody to see it when they bitch about Ambrose and his future


Stay strong! You can make it. Think of Dean pulling down that briefcase :

:lol So true. Saves you the bother of finding the quote again putting it there now because we all know the bitchin' is bound to happen


----------



## CALΔMITY

DesolationRow said:


> :lol This thread is highly amusing, even downright hilarious at the moment. It's like _Sesame Street_ and *Pyro*'s playing "Oscar the Grouch."
> 
> Love ya, *Pyro*. :lol


Pyro making an appearance is like a guaranteed 3-5 pages added on. He draws dem numbers.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Zarra said:


> Here it starts at 3 am :done It's good that those days I'm going to bed around 5
> yeah,I love that quote and i want everybody to see it when they bitch about Ambrose and his push or whatever


Same here. It'll be an all nighter, but it's gonna be worth it seeing either Ambrose or Rollins win the briefcase.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Either Ambrose or Barrett is taking the briefcase, I hope it's Barrett so Ambrose can feud with Rollins and briefcase wont be put on the line.


----------



## JustAName

krai999 said:


> what's really gonna prevent ambrose being approved by wwe officials is his past drug problems. Sure Ambrose is more of a long term investment that Rollins in the future but i think that wwe does not trust Ambrose because of his history. That's just my take


They gave the belt to Jeff Hardy who basically only cared about what was best for Jeff Hardy and rocking to the beat of his own drum. They did it because they knew he would draw money, I bet you they knew there was a chance he might fuck it up, but he was soooo over they saw it as a good risk/reward investment. 

Now Dean Ambrose breaths this business, he will get more over than Jeff ever had the potential to get and while he may come of as a crazy lunatic on tv, the guy shows in interviews that he has his head screwed on straight and fully understand the consequences his actions would have. All that being said, I took into account in my first post that the only way Ambrose doesn't make it all the way to the stars will be because of Dean Ambrose, however, I just don't see him being stupid enough to fuck himself over like that.

Bottom line here to me is that the WWE will have more faith in putting the belt on Dean Ambrose than they ever did Jeff Hardy and with good reason.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Dean is truly a role model. He was willing to do hard things to get to where he is now, and that is a story people need to hear more of.

A little over 12 hours to go! To heck with work, I need to watch this more  Seth/Dean GOATness incoming!

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Guuuuuyssss, MITB is today!!! :cheer :dance :ambrose


:mark:

Soon, there will be Ambrose on my computer screen ... on my TV ... LIVE at the arena! :cheer

That's what's UP! (Y)

It's going to be awesome to see the action up close, even if "up close" is like watching my TV from a porch across the street (this is what my view will be like, more or less). I'm really interested to see what the atmosphere will be like. I haven't been to a live wrestling event since the Attitude Era.


----------



## .christopher.

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Same here. It'll be an all nighter, but it's gonna be worth it seeing either Ambrose or Rollins win the briefcase.


We'll pull all nighters just to see either win and the WWE will finally decide to give Kofi his chance to shine or something. Just you watch :



JacqSparrow said:


> Dean is truly a role model. He was willing to do hard things to get to where he is now, and that is a story people need to hear more of.
> 
> A little over 12 hours to go! *To heck with work, I need to watch this more*  Seth/Dean GOATness incoming!
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The true sign of a "amhoe" :lol

Yeah, his attitude is commendable. One of the many reasons as to why us fans like him so much


----------



## .christopher.

Telos said:


> :mark:
> 
> Soon, there will be Ambrose on my computer screen ... on my TV ... LIVE at the arena! :cheer
> 
> That's what's UP! (Y)
> 
> It's going to be awesome to see the action up close, even if "up close" is like watching my TV from a porch across the street (this is what my view will be like, more or less). I'm really interested to see what the atmosphere will be like. I haven't been to a live wrestling event since the Attitude Era.


Hope you have a good time!  Seeing Dean live will make it worthwile even if the show is horrible, I'm sure


----------



## Zarra

Telos said:


> :mark:
> 
> Soon, there will be Ambrose on my computer screen ... on my TV ... LIVE at the arena! :cheer
> 
> That's what's UP! (Y)
> 
> It's going to be awesome to see the action up close, even if "up close" is like watching my TV from a porch across the street (this is what my view will be like, more or less). I'm really interested to see what the atmosphere will be like. I haven't been to a live wrestling event since the Attitude Era.


Omg this is so cool,Have a great time ! And tell us after what was like watching it live


----------



## ShadowMox

Telos said:


> :mark:
> 
> Soon, there will be Ambrose on my computer screen ... on my TV ... LIVE at the arena! :cheer
> 
> That's what's UP! (Y)
> 
> It's going to be awesome to see the action up close, even if "up close" is like watching my TV from a porch across the street (this is what my view will be like, more or less). I'm really interested to see what the atmosphere will be like. I haven't been to a live wrestling event since the Attitude Era.


Have a great time! Incredibly jealous.


----------



## DrewForever

I plan to be awake to watch the scumbag take the briefcase.


----------



## Zarra

> - Dean Ambrose has been receiving a lot of praise backstage for his recent promo work and how he’s been getting over on his own without The Shield.


http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-reaction-dean-ambrose-scary-news-dolph-ziggler/

:ambrose


----------



## Nicole Queen

Zarra said:


> - Dean Ambrose has been receiving a lot of praise backstage for his recent promo work and how he’s been getting over on his own without The Shield.
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose
Click to expand...


----------



## Vics1971

Zarra said:


> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-reaction-dean-ambrose-scary-news-dolph-ziggler/
> 
> :ambrose


Good to hear, if it's true.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

JacqSparrow said:


> Dean is truly a role model. He was willing to do hard things to get to where he is now, and that is a story people need to hear more of.


This :clap


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Zarra said:


> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-reaction-dean-ambrose-scary-news-dolph-ziggler/
> 
> :ambrose


:cool2:cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> :mark:
> 
> Soon, there will be Ambrose on my computer screen ... on my TV ... LIVE at the arena! :cheer
> 
> That's what's UP! (Y)
> 
> It's going to be awesome to see the action up close, even if "up close" is like watching my TV from a porch across the street (this is what my view will be like, more or less). I'm really interested to see what the atmosphere will be like. I haven't been to a live wrestling event since the Attitude Era.


You go and have a great time for us, Telos boo!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> :mark:
> 
> Soon, there will be Ambrose on my computer screen ... on my TV ... LIVE at the arena! :cheer
> 
> That's what's UP! (Y)
> 
> It's going to be awesome to see the action up close, even if "up close" is like watching my TV from a porch across the street (this is what my view will be like, more or less). I'm really interested to see what the atmosphere will be like. I haven't been to a live wrestling event since the Attitude Era.


Wooo! :mark: I hope you have an amazing time!


----------



## Banez

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Don't know how you figure that given that Cena is virtually guaranteed to win the title.


You know.... sometimes is good to stop watching when the actual main event has aired... and i'm talking about the MiTB match, not the WHC main event.

I stopped watching last two RAW's after 2 hours were done, it felt better show simply because Cena wasn't in it :lmao

But i totally know what you mean. be sure to drink a few in the name of his 15th stale reign of his tonight!


----------



## Reaper

This is by far the most rocking thread on the forum right now. Seems like Dean has finally arrived. I hope they give him a career defining moment soon because if anyone deserves to be in a main event, it's Ambrose.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper said:


> This is by far the most rocking thread on the forum right now. Seems like Dean has finally arrived. I hope they give him a career defining moment soon because if anyone deserves to be in a main event, it's Ambrose.


I'm sure he'll figure out a way to wow us somehow. I still :banderas when I think back to his ladder spot in last year's mitb match.


----------



## Reaper

Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm sure he'll figure out a way to wow us somehow. I still :banderas when I think back to his ladder spot in last year's mitb match.


I have completely forgotten that spot. Gif/youtube please?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Reaper said:


> I have completely forgotten that spot. Gif/youtube please?



























































Builing up anticipation... Now that Dean (with Seth) would be the main focus, I'm expecting he will top the fuck out of his last MITB appearance :banderas


----------



## NXT83

*Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*

I know this is a "smarky" thing to say hell mend me. But I think Dean Ambrose is a face that could go really far (if the WWE gets behind him)
I've always thought of him as a top heel due to his excellent performances as a villain on the indies and in FCW. But I think he has been absolutely knocking it out of the park since he's began this feud with Seth Rollins.
His promos have been excellent, he's adapted in the ring well to play the face role and the crowds seem to be really getting behind him.
A big thing I have against WWE is the way faces like Big E, Cena, Sheamus, and before they turned, Orton and Del Rio were booked. They had no real likeability for me. And more often than not they were booked as unstoppable monsters who just steamroll over the heels. If the faces have no obstacles to overcome and win easily all the time, I personally can't get behind them and find them boring. They had no real colour about them, to me they were just generic, bland babyfaces.
But with Ambrose he has been cost a couple of matches by Rollins and has to deal with the Authority as well so he has a real obstacle to overcome. Plus he has a bit of edge to him as well so he is not bland like Sheamus, Cena or Big E.
So I'm really liking Ambrose' work the now and I think if he continues to get over as a face and the WWE gets behind him he could do some great things for them.
What do you think?


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*

if Austin got as far as he did as a tweener I suspect Ambrose could also.


----------



## MoneyInc

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well that would be wrong since the best thing to come into this company in years is Damien Sandow and they've already screwed him up, and Bray Wyatt would be much further along those lines than Ambrose as well. Which is why it's so easy to believe they're going to screw over Ambrose, because they've already done it to better people. Whatever.
> 
> WWE doesn't know the first thing about storytelling. Ambrose losing isn't going to lead to some complicated backstory about his upbringing which leads to him getting stronger and stronger, it's going to mean they chose him to lose because they're higher on Rollins and decided that Ambrose should be the one of the group that gets lost in the shuffle. That's as far deep as you need to look into it.
> 
> And he already loses week after week after week. Just because it's not to lower midcarders doesn't mean anything. They protect the guys they have plans for, the level of talent you lose to isn't important.




I don't think you are exactly right here. There are different strategies to use when it comes to "pushing" a star to the top. One strategy is to create a rivalry and give the belt or contract to the heel allowing the fans to get more and more behind the Face. Just like Wwe did for Bryan and Orton I think they will do something similar with Dean and Rollins. It is a strategy that I believe works. Simply giving the belt or wins too soon to Dean could make the rivalry with Seth less interesting. Not saying fan support would fizzle out but there is no question that anticipation builds excitement. The longer you have to wait the bigger the moment will finally be as long as you don't make the fans wait too long. And we saw with Bryan, a year to wait was long but made for a better moment when he finally won.


----------



## .christopher.

If he tops that we're gonna be in for one hell of a match!


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*

If WWE wanted to push an edgier, Attitude-esque product, Dean Ambrose has the potential to be face of the company. In the current WWE, he could occupy the #2 CM Punk Role.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> Builing up anticipation... Now that Dean (with Seth) would be the main focus, I'm expecting he will top the fuck out of his last MITB appearance :banderas


Bet he will. He has even more at stake now than he did last year-he's a man with a mission. And he's not just a participant-he's a favorite to win.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*

I've been extremely impressed by Ambrose as a face and didn't think it would suit him but he's been the most entertaining part of the show in recent weeks. He's certainly a face that if WWE wanted to push would get the fans behind him as an edgier version than the typical babyface they love


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see what Dean does this year for the ladder match and I hope he walks out with the case


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*

How far? To the top of the business.


----------



## Zarra

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*



Poppin' Fresh said:


> If WWE wanted to push an edgier, Attitude-esque product, Dean Ambrose has the potential to be face of the company. In the current WWE, he could occupy the #2 CM Punk Role.


exactly this :genius


----------



## BORT

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*



Poppin' Fresh said:


> If WWE wanted to push an edgier, Attitude-esque product, Dean Ambrose has the potential to be face of the company. In the current WWE, he could occupy the #2 CM Punk Role.


Bingo.

Though I'm not sure Vince would allow it since the guy's image is so opposite of Cena's, unless of course Ambrose merch starts outselling Cena's which I doubt it ever will. I get a feeling it's most likely the adults that will love Ambrose, and adults don't really buy that much merch anymore.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Ambrose is in his element tonight. a hardcore specialist. an artist of the game.

Mark my words, Ambrose is coming out as MVP tonight.


----------



## Reaper

Aah, now I remember. The reason why I forgot that was because the setup for the spot was too obvious and Ambrose took too long to actually get on the ladder. That said, it's still a pretty sweet fucking spot --- but his DDT to Swagger was better.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Eddie Ray said:


> Ambrose is in his element tonight. a hardcore specialist. an artist of the game.
> 
> Mark my words, Ambrose is coming out as MVP tonight.


Ambrose is always MVP of the night :cool2 :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Reaper said:


> Aah, now I remember. The reason why I forgot that was because the setup for the spot was too obvious and Ambrose took too long to actually get on the ladder. That said, it's still a pretty sweet fucking spot --- but his DDT to Swagger was better.


He botched the first time too:lol. That match was aight, he will easily top that out tonight.


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*

Yeah like everyone said, I see Ambrose as being the perfect guy at the top as a tweener. He faces faces, he's a heel, he faces heels, he's a face.


----------



## Hawkamania

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> How far? To the top of the business.


I totally agree. The sky is the limit for Ambrose.


----------



## .christopher.

If he's going to win I doubt he'll do as many risky spots as last year. It seems like the winners of these ladder matches are always protected and held back from doing anything crazy in fear of injury. I don't remember Sandow or Orton doing that much in the ladder matches last year

Hopefully they let him shine, though, because he has the potential to steal the show


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper said:


> Aah, now I remember. The reason why I forgot that was because the setup for the spot was too obvious and Ambrose took too long to actually get on the ladder. That said, it's still a pretty sweet fucking spot --- but his DDT to Swagger was better.


Yeah the buildup was too long and with the botch and all...:waffle
However I still love that spot. The concept was creative and it still wow'd me. :lol Yeah man that DDT off the ladder tho. So fuckin sweet. :mark: I wish I could watch live.


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*

Well he reminds me of Jake The Snake, I think he will be a good face, and an even better heel.
His theme song is awesome and flows with his mannerisms.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I hope Rollins or Ambrose wins the case so they can continue with this feud into Summerslam ; make it seem bigger.

Then again if either win ; they can have that Iron Man match hopefully.


----------



## Nicole Queen

.christopher. said:


> If he's going to win I doubt he'll do as many risky spots as last year. It seems like the winners of these ladder matches are always protected and held back from doing anything crazy in fear of injury. I don't remember Sandow or Orton doing that much in the ladder matches last year
> 
> Hopefully they let him shine, though, because he has the potential to steal the show


I guess but Sandow/Orton/some others are no where near the GOATs' level, plus there is no way Seth won't get something great to do which Dean would try to top off 

That's one more reason this match will be great, it won't be just for the briefcase, it will be personal :dance


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Pyro making an appearance is like a guaranteed 3-5 pages added on. He draws dem numbers.


:lmao Yes it's like he tries to lower everyone's expectation. Pyro's cool though, he just thinks differently.



Telos said:


> :mark:
> 
> Soon, there will be Ambrose on my computer screen ... on my TV ... LIVE at the arena! :cheer
> 
> That's what's UP! (Y)
> 
> It's going to be awesome to see the action up close, even if "up close" is like watching my TV from a porch across the street (this is what my view will be like, more or less). I'm really interested to see what the atmosphere will be like. I haven't been to a live wrestling event since the Attitude Era.


:mark: TELOS, you are the luckiest person alive, you make me a jealous man.



Zarra said:


> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-reaction-dean-ambrose-scary-news-dolph-ziggler/
> 
> :ambrose


:bow:bow This made me even more excited for his future :mark::mark: 



Nicole Queen said:


> Builing up anticipation... Now that Dean (with Seth) would be the main focus, I'm expecting he will top the fuck out of his last MITB appearance :banderas


:banderas I can't friggin wait, 8 hours left :mark: :sodone



Eddie Ray said:


> Ambrose is in his element tonight. a hardcore specialist. an artist of the game.
> 
> Mark my words, *Ambrose is coming out as MVP tonight*.



Yes he is, no doubt about it. I'm getting all anxious, I wish it were time already.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*

I will say that he doesn't need to be Ryback, but he might get a bit more of a push if he got a gym membership.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Calamity Glitch said:


> I was actually thinking back to that last mitb match and wondered if Ambrose would have another unorthodox yet amazing ladder spot. :lol I hope he does.
> 
> Drew me some Dean after I clocked out at work. Figured I'd share. :dance


Tweet it to WWE they sometimes post fan art on the app during Raw. (Y)


----------



## JohnCooley

I dont see him going far, not with that look.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Simply Flawless said:


> Tweet it to WWE they sometimes post fan art on the app during Raw. (Y)


They put a Daniel Bryan drawing I made on the App once. :dance

It will probably be a while before something of mine gets picked up on there again, but I would love for the next one of mine to be of Ambrose.


----------



## .christopher.

Calamity Glitch said:


> They put a Daniel Bryan drawing I made on the App once. :dance
> 
> It will probably be a while before something of mine gets picked up on there again, but I would love for the next one of mine to be of Ambrose.


Do you have a link to the Bryan pic? I would love to see it if you wouldn't mind


----------



## Ccoffey89

.christopher. said:


> Do you have a link to the Bryan pic? I would love to see it if you wouldn't mind


Was about to ask the same thing!


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Dean Ambrose.How far could he go as a face?*



Kowalski's Killer said:


> I will say that he doesn't need to be Ryback, but he might get a bit more of a push if he got a gym membership.


:lmao

Dude got development deal out of one promo and everybody (the WWE guys who are behind him) know his strong sides. :dance Beside, for a non-powerhouse guy he's in pretty great shape 

Bray didn't got his push because he looked like Cena did he? :cena5

Ambrose's whole look fits him to a T and if they are so stupid as if to pass up on him because of it... fpalm fpalm fpalm 

One in 7 billions :ambrose3


----------



## CALΔMITY

.christopher. said:


> Do you have a link to the Bryan pic? I would love to see it if you wouldn't mind





Ccoffey89 said:


> Was about to ask the same thing!





Spoiler: D-Bry art















I like how it turned out, but I don't like it as much as my Mox or Bray portraits. I think the people in charge of posting art on the app just go by what content is relevant at the moment. Then again it might just be a matter of luck as well since they have so much art to sift through.


----------



## Vics1971

Dean could easily be No.2 in the company and he is more than capable of pulling off heel or face, but better still tweener. Whether he will or not remains to be seen.

Pyro's ok, there's nothing wrong with a bit of pessimism to keep you grounded. I'm going in to tonight with heaps of it. I want Dean to win, but then again, I don't. 

I'm now starting to get hyped up again which is an improvement on yesterday. Either way it should be a good one, and hopefully with no serious injuries.


----------



## .christopher.

I thought that was a real picture of him at first glance. I had to double-take :lol

It looks awesome; great job! :bo


----------



## PUNKY

Calamity Glitch said:


> Spoiler: D-Bry art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it turned out, but I don't like it as much as my Mox or Bray portraits. I think the people in charge of posting art on the app just go by what content is relevant at the moment. Then again it might just be a matter of luck as well since they have so much art to sift through.


Nice work caly. (Y) So MITB tonight. :mark::mark::mark: Who thinks dean's gonna win the briefcase. 



















7 hours. :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Spoiler: D-Bry art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it turned out, but I don't like it as much as my Mox or Bray portraits. I think the people in charge of posting art on the app just go by what content is relevant at the moment. Then again it might just be a matter of luck as well since they have so much art to sift through.


BEAUTIFUL CALY!! :bow 

Maybe if when Ambrose wins the briefcase your Ambrose art will be selected. (if they go by relevant content)


----------



## Zarra

JohnCooley said:


> I dont see him going far, *not with that look*.


:ti

I'm sorry but you are fan of CM Punk


----------



## viper2500

Anyone here known why Ambrose is wearing Jimmy Wang Yang attire?


----------



## Banez

viper2500 said:


> Anyone here known why Ambrose is wearing Jimmy Wang Yang attire?


Dean Dang Yang! :lol


----------



## silverspirit2001

viper2500 said:


> Anyone here known why Ambrose is wearing Jimmy Wang Yang attire?


Lol. Mind you. he does rock the look.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

viper2500 said:


> Anyone here known why Ambrose is wearing Jimmy Wang Yang attire?


Because he is hot doing


----------



## .christopher.

Banez said:


> Dean Dang Yang! :lol


Hes the wackiest, slickest, most crazy-eyed darn cowboy to ever make a fangirl uncontrollably weep!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks of this song when I see Dean in his new attire. :ambrose3


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks of this song when I see Dean in his new attire. :ambrose3


haha I was too distracted by your dancing signature (the flashy one). It dances along with the beat of the song! :lmao

How do have the rotating signatures? That's pretty cool. Never get bored with the same one.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

It's been two weeks and that Jimmy Wang Yang joke is already dead.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> haha I was too distracted by your dancing signature (the flashy one). It dances along with the beat of the song! :lmao
> 
> How do have the rotating signatures? That's pretty cool. Never get bored with the same one.


There are many ways I'm sure. I just googled rotating signature generator. 8*D I got mine from here. It's pretty simple.


----------



## Zarra

Calamity Glitch said:


> Please tell me I'm not the only one who thinks of this song when I see Dean in his new attire. :ambrose3


Well I am now :lol


----------



## Deptford

HAVE FUN TELOS AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 

and soup too :side:


----------



## Divine Arion

Telos said:


> :mark:
> 
> Soon, there will be Ambrose on my computer screen ... on my TV ... LIVE at the arena! :cheer
> 
> That's what's UP! (Y)
> 
> It's going to be awesome to see the action up close, even if "up close" is like watching my TV from a porch across the street (this is what my view will be like, more or less). I'm really interested to see what the atmosphere will be like. I haven't been to a live wrestling event since the Attitude Era.


:mark: Ahh so awesome! Have a wonderful time! 



Zarra said:


> http://dailywrestlingnews.com/backstage-reaction-dean-ambrose-scary-news-dolph-ziggler/
> 
> :ambrose


:banderas Wonderful news for Dean! 



Nicole Queen said:


> Building up anticipation... Now that Dean (with Seth) would be the main focus, I'm expecting he will top the fuck out of his last MITB appearance :banderas


:wall The GOAT DDT off the ladder. 



Calamity Glitch said:


> Spoiler: D-Bry art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how it turned out, but I don't like it as much as my Mox or Bray portraits. I think the people in charge of posting art on the app just go by what content is relevant at the moment. Then again it might just be a matter of luck as well since they have so much art to sift through.


:banderas That is such a cute drawing of Bryan! Love it!


----------



## Srdjan99

Tonight is Ambrose's night. Damn, 2014 already made me do twice something that I hadn't done in years, and that is marking out like a little kid when a wrestler wins. Marked out at WM for Bryan, gonna mark out tonight for Ambrose, if he wins


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Hello citizens of Ambrosia, I hope your all well; as it seems the time of recognising is finally upon us; heed my word and believe in DEAN MOTHERFUCKING AMBROSE........ Ya'll.

I too will mark out like crazy when he fulfills his destiny of becoming the most incredibly talented yet crazy and kickass dude to ever rock a white vest in the history of mankind!

COME ON DEAN!! KICK! THEIR! ASS!

Time for some action. 

:mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Hello citizens of Ambrosia, I hope your all well; as it seems the time of recognising is finally upon us; heed my word and believe in DEAN MOTHERFUCKING AMBROSE........ Ya'll.
> 
> I too will mark out like crazy when he fulfills his destiny of becoming the most incredibly talented yet crazy and kickass dude to ever rock a white vest in the history of mankind!
> 
> COME ON DEAN!! KICK! THEIR! ASS!
> 
> Time for some action.
> 
> :mark:


Fulfills his destiniy of becoming? My friend you are wrong 

The baddest man alive was born the most incredibly talented yet crazy and kickass dude to ever rock a white vest in the history of mankind! :lol

:ambrose3


----------



## Ccoffey89

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Hello citizens of Ambrosia, I hope your all well; as it seems the time of recognising is finally upon us; heed my word and believe in DEAN MOTHERFUCKING AMBROSE........ Ya'll.
> 
> I too will mark out like crazy when he fulfills his destiny of becoming the most incredibly talented yet crazy and kickass dude to ever rock a white vest in the history of mankind!
> 
> COME ON DEAN!! KICK! THEIR! ASS!
> 
> Time for some action.
> 
> :mark:


:bow :bow










GUYS, WERE COMING UP ON 4 HOURS UNTIL SHOW TIME!!!


----------



## ShadowMox

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Hello citizens of Ambrosia, I hope your all well; as it seems the time of recognising is finally upon us; heed my word and believe in DEAN MOTHERFUCKING AMBROSE........ Ya'll.
> 
> I too will mark out like crazy when he fulfills his destiny of becoming the most incredibly talented yet crazy and kickass dude to ever rock a white vest in the history of mankind!
> 
> COME ON DEAN!! KICK! THEIR! ASS!
> 
> Time for some action.
> 
> :mark:


Hear hear! :clap


----------



## cindel25

No listings of pawn shops in the area? 










I'm here for you Dean!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Nicole Queen said:


> Fulfills his destiniy of becoming? My friend you are wrong
> 
> The baddest man alive was born the most incredibly talented yet crazy and kickass dude to ever rock a white vest in the history of mankind! :lol
> 
> :ambrose3


Haha I love it Nicole  Hope youz doing well.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

cindel25 said:


> No listings of pawn shops in the area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here for you Dean!


Haha I can actually imagine Dean walking into the pawn shop in his vest all sweaty and out of breath like:

"Hey man, what........ Can you give me; for this? Huh?"


----------



## PUNKY

cindel25 said:


> No listings of pawn shops in the area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm here for you Dean!


:lmao:lmao:lmao Never change cindel. I swear you never fail to put a smile on my face. 


RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Haha I can actually imagine Dean walking into the pawn shop in his vest all sweaty and out of breath like:
> 
> "Hey man, what........ Can you give me; for this? Huh?"


Oh lord please... If and when he wins that briefcase this NEEDS to happen. :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

90 minutes until the preshow! :mark::mark::mark: 

Can you feel it?? :dance


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

90 Minutes till Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Vics1971

Feeling it now but, trying to stay awake.:dance


----------



## DannyMack

Vics1971 said:


> Feeling it now but, trying to stay awake.:dance


I'm struggling a bit too. I'll have to make myself a strong coffee in a bit. Hopefully the MITB ladder match is on first. That will definitely hype me up and keep me awake for the rest of the PPV. If Ambrose wins the briefcase I probably won't be able to sleep due to the excitement of it all.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Vics1971 said:


> Feeling it now but, trying to stay awake.:dance


What time is it over there?



DannyMack said:


> I'm struggling a bit too. I'll have to make myself a strong coffee in a bit. Hopefully the MITB ladder match is on first. That will definitely hype me up and keep me awake for the rest of the PPV. If Ambrose wins the briefcase I probably won't be able to sleep due to the excitement of it all.


I won't be able to sleep either if he wins :mark:


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

They should make this the Daniel Bryan and Dean Ambrose joint thread.


----------



## Wynter

So Seth has what, 4 out of his 9 lives left?

How many will he lose tonight and how many will be because of Dean :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> So Seth has what, 4 out of his 9 lives left?
> 
> How many will he lose tonight and how many will be because of Dean :lol


He'll lose at least 2 more, probably both because of Dean.


----------



## Vics1971

DannyMack said:


> I'm struggling a bit too. I'll have to make myself a strong coffee in a bit. Hopefully the MITB ladder match is on first. That will definitely hype me up and keep me awake for the rest of the PPV. If Ambrose wins the briefcase I probably won't be able to sleep due to the excitement of it all.


Yes, I'll be doing the same, probably a lot of coffee. I'll be floating or something tomorrow from too much caffeine! Hopefully that won't be the only reason.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wanted Ziggler to win at first, but now I wouldn't mind seeing Dean get the briefcase.

Only if he takes it to a pawn shop.


----------



## Wynter

If this was back in the Attitude Era, we totally would have gotten a segment of Dean trying to sell the briefcase at pawn shops :lmao


----------



## Telos

Loooooooong line to get in. Chatting with fellow fans.

Now inside! Got a pic of a Shield cosplayer. :mark:


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> What time is it over there?


It's currently 11:55pm here in the UK.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Telos said:


> Loooooooong line to get in. Chatting with fellow fans.
> 
> Now inside! Got a pic of a Shield cosplayer. :mark:




TELOS!! MAI BOO THANG!!!! Have an amazing time and don't come back without them Shield dick pics we talked about in chat the other night


----------



## Wynter

Telos said:


> Loooooooong line to get in. Chatting with fellow fans.
> 
> Now inside! Got a pic of a Shield cosplayer. :mark:


:mark: I'm so jealous of you :mark:

Get all the pics and videos in the world, Telos Da God! :cheer

Was the cosplay any good?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> Loooooooong line to get in. Chatting with fellow fans.
> 
> Now inside! Got a pic of a Shield cosplayer. :mark:


Do they seem like a rowdy bunch?? :mark:


----------



## Divine Arion

Telos said:


> Loooooooong line to get in. Chatting with fellow fans.
> 
> Now inside! Got a pic of a Shield cosplayer. :mark:


Cosplaying ftw! Who were they dressed as? :cheer

Looking forward to hearing your experience! Take all the pictures too! :mark:


----------



## Telos

:lmao

I saw a little girl cosplaying Seth Rollins, even with the hair and makeup beard! Wish I got a picture.

Will post pics as soon as I find an easy way to do it from my phone

Edit - I'll set up an Instagram account ASAP


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> I saw a little girl cosplaying Seth Rollins, even with the hair and makeup beard! Wish I got a picture.
> 
> Will post pics as soon as I find an easy way to do it from my phone
> 
> Edit - I'll set up an Instagram account ASAP


:lmao :lmao Seth drawing the kids!

Yessssssss!


----------



## Divine Arion

Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> I saw a little girl cosplaying Seth Rollins, even with the hair and makeup beard! Wish I got a picture.
> 
> Will post pics as soon as I find an easy way to do it from my phone
> 
> Edit - I'll set up an Instagram account ASAP


:banderas

Bet that was just adorable. Love it when you see the little details added in there like the hair and goatee.


----------



## Telos

My Instagram handle is telos09, not sure how to share the link here


----------



## Wynter

Halfie!!! :cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> My Instagram handle is telos09, not sure how to share the link here


Found you! 

HALFIEEEEEEEEE :cheer :dance


----------



## Wynter

Found you Telos 

Of course I had to be the first one to write on ya instagram :cool2


----------



## Empress

Telos said:


> :lmao
> 
> I saw a little girl cosplaying Seth Rollins, even with the hair and makeup beard! Wish I got a picture.
> 
> Will post pics as soon as I find an easy way to do it from my phone
> 
> Edit - I'll set up an Instagram account ASAP


Enjoy the show! :dance


----------



## .christopher.

Just remember people, when Dean goes into psycho mode - BREATHE!


----------



## DannyMack

1/2 an hour to go!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ccoffey89

I got u Telos! Preshow time!!


----------



## DannyMack

According to the pre-show BNB is officially out of the ladder match. It's gotta be Ambrose or Rollins for the win. LET'S GO AMBROSE!


----------



## Telos

:lol holy shit forgot about the opening pyro #dead

Edit- Usos are a million times more entertaining in person


----------



## DannyMack

Awesome Ambrose promo. He's the man!


----------



## Telos

:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## .christopher.

Dean's promo 

"Daddys gonna be mad at you" :


----------



## Ccoffey89

Case, or Face?? Why not BOTH?? :banderas I'm so ready for this match!!!!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> Case, or Face?? Why not BOTH?? :banderas I'm so ready for this match!!!!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark:


I'm praying for him to win now. Ambrose lurking around with the case would be fantastic!


----------



## .christopher.

Ccoffey89 said:


> Case, or Face?? Why not BOTH?? :banderas I'm so ready for this match!!!!!!:mark::mark::mark::mark:


He'll go for both and get neither after saying that :argh:



DannyMack said:


> I'm praying for him to win now. Ambrose lurking around with the case would be fantastic!


agreed  although i'm still torn between him & seth..


----------



## cindel25

Beautiful eyes.


----------



## DGenerationMC

On the next episode of Pawn Stars.....

_The shop gets a special guest: WWE Superstar Dean Ambrose!
But there's a mystery: What's in his briefcase?_


----------



## Ccoffey89

EDIT: :mark::mark:HERE WE GO MITB LADDER MATCH TIME!!! COME ON AMBROSE :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Callisto

Fucking hell, that promo.

The match hasn't even happened, and my blood pressure is already skyrocketing.


----------



## Rap God




----------



## Wynter

My fucking heart just broke :lmao


----------



## DannyMack

I never had a problem with Rollins winning, but the way he won was ridiculous. Plus, that was the weakest tombstone piledriver I've ever seen.


----------



## cindel25

Awful ending to an epic match. Unbelievable


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose was gold in this match, though :mark:

the monster pop he got when he came back :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

DAMN WHAT A MATCH!!! MAybe this mean Ambrose wins the briefcase at Summerslam?? :mark: :mark:

https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/F2...p4?versionId=A8J3pwbfT9Kmwy7T6ft4x.SijZQSP4p2


----------



## .christopher.

Thought he legit injured himself off that suplex off the ladder :faint:

Great match and a good showing from Dean!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

And it is the beginning of Seth vs Dean :cheer

WWE is doing an excellent job in this


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> DAMN WHAT A MATCH!!! MAybe this mean Ambrose wins the briefcase at Summerslam?? :mark: :mark:
> 
> https://mtc.cdn.vine.co/r/videos/F2...p4?versionId=A8J3pwbfT9Kmwy7T6ft4x.SijZQSP4p2


Fingers crossed!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Relax, people.

There's always the possibility of Ambrose stealing the briefcase and taking it to a pawn shop.

Imagine him on Pawn Stars with the MITB briefcase. LOL


----------



## Zarra

Did you heard that crowd for Dean 
This man is gonna be a legend 
Amazing match,awesome spots


----------



## Ccoffey89

:banderas


----------



## DoubtGin

I don't have a problem with Ambrose losing the match.

But can Kane just fuck off?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

One of the rawest talents on the roster, gifted with being in a filler feud with Kane. This is proof WWE doesn't give a crap about Dean.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

And now I want to see what Dean will do next

People are angry :


----------



## .christopher.

Zarra said:


> Did you heard that crowd for Dean
> This man is gonna be a legend
> Amazing match,awesome spots


Yeah, he's doing well getting over on his own considering how much they're watering him down. Imagine how over he'd be if the wwe let him be himself 



Ccoffey89 said:


>


That's the one! Had me nervous that either had been injured - awesome selling from both guys!  Dean's been taking lessons from Dolph on how to flop like a fish outta water :


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ambrose facing Kane at Battleground?


Gee, thanks WWE!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> One of the rawest talents on the roster, gifted with being in a filler feud with Kane. This is proof WWE doesn't give a crap about Dean.



Kane will do the same to Roman
Kane was the main candidate for the title before Bryan gets injured


----------



## Vics1971

Well Seth came out of that looking strong didn't he? NOT!!! Bloody Kane the lackey..

Dean was ace though, and that promo beforehand.:banderas


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'm confused who will face Kane? Dean or Roman


----------



## Telos

Not the outcome I desired most, but that MITB match was off the hook!!! :mark:

Congrats to Rollins :clap


----------



## Ccoffey89

.christopher. said:


> That's the one! Had me nervous that either had been injured - awesome selling from both guys!  Dean's been taking lessons from Dolph on how to flop like a fish outta water :


Oh I know! I though for sure Dean was concussed after that super-duperplex. Then when He did the DDT Which was awesome :wall and he said something along the lines of "I dislocated my fucking shoulder" and just stormed off, I went numb and was like I hope he's just being the GOAT actor he is. Then he came back out I was :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:



Vics1971 said:


> Well Seth came out of that looking strong didn't he? NOT!!! Bloody Kane the lackey..
> 
> Dean was ace though, and that promo beforehand.:banderas


Dean was MVP of MITB for the second straight year :ambrose2 



SóniaPortugal said:


> I'm confused who will face Kane? Dean or Roman


Neither one I hope. Dean needs to go straight to Seth, and Roman needs to go straight to Randy.



Telos said:


> Not the outcome I desired most, but that MITB match was off the hook!!! :mark:
> 
> Congrats to Rollins :clap


I envy you more than anyone right now. Was that place electric when Ambrose came back out or what?? :faint:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> Not the outcome I desired most, but that MITB match was off the hook!!! :mark:
> 
> Congrats to Rollins :clap


Why Kane. Why Kane.

But Trips coming out and being smug made that ending :lol


----------



## Zarra

Ambrose stole the fucking show.


----------



## Divine Arion

That promo in the beginning! :sodone

That was an amazing match! All of those men deserve some lovin' for that! Hopefully there aren't any terrible injuries though. Some of those bumps looked really nasty. 

That crowd reaction for Ambrose! Those suplexes were amazing! All the beautiful gifs to be had from this match! :banderas

Disappointed that Dean didn't win but have no complaints about it going to Seth. This is a excellent way to add even more fuel to the fire. Just picturing that smug look on Seth's face as he gloats over that briefcase. But you just know Dean isn't just going to let Seth forget he couldn't beat him without Kane's assistance. I just want to see Dean steal the briefcase now and pawn it off or even just smash it lmao. Just to see the look on Seth's face if that happens. Got to love the chemistry these two have together. If this was a small taste of what we get, then imagine how brutal their singles match will be. :wall


----------



## Ccoffey89

So damn close!! :cuss: But I like the fact Rollins got. It makes me think maybe Dean wins the briefcase at Summerslam. :mark:


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Can Kane seriously just fuck off and go away?

No issue with Rollins winning but I really don't want to see a Kane/Ambrose feud.

Everything he's done has been shit recently.


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> :banderas


Awesome spot! I was worried that Ambrose might have injured his neck. Ambrose and Rollins stole the match as I predicted. The pop for Ambrose when he made his comeback was huge. He's gonna be a star! I expect a big reaction for Ambrose tomorrow night on RAW too when he looks for revenge.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I think Dean will appear again
But I'm not sure and I do not care for the rest of the PPV, so I will sleep
Bye


----------



## Frico

Absolutely loved all the reactions for Dean tonight. The guy IS over. Once he started walking to the back I tweeted how there was no way he was done. They go nuts whenever he runs out. I'm a proud Rollinite but Dean is my second fave. So when it LOOKED like he had the match won I was getting ready to strap on the mark rocket. 

But, Seth is the money. 8*D

Seriously though. Battleground, Summerslam, IDC. I literally can't wait to see these two duke it out. Can't. Wait.


----------



## deathslayer

The 'We want Ambrose' chant is amazing.
Just not too long ago did we all think Dean will be heel for life.

I hope he cuts a psycho promo like the one after he lost to Regal back in FCW.


----------



## JacqSparrow

He lost due to interference--he's going to kill Seth and the Authority tomorrow night.


----------



## DGenerationMC

JacqSparrow said:


> He lost due to interference--he's going to kill Seth and the Authority tomorrow night.


With FORKS! :dance

Just a fuck load of forks sticking out of Stephanie's bledding forehead! :mark:

Dean's gonna wrap Seth's hair around a fork like spaghetti! :yum:


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> Awesome spot! I was worried that Ambrose might have injured his neck. Ambrose and Rollins stole the match as I predicted. The pop for Ambrose when he made his comeback was huge. He's gonna be a star! I expect a big reaction for Ambrose tomorrow night on RAW too when he looks for revenge.


They certainly did steal the show, just like I figured they would, but :banderas they exceeded expectations!!:mark: That Rollins bump too GEEZUS!!!









Tomorrow can't come fast enough! Dean will for sure get a HUGE reaction when he shows up on Raw.


----------



## Vics1971

I don't think we've seen the last of him tonight actually, but we'll see. Kane needs doing over.


----------



## Callisto

Yeah, I'm definitely expecting Ambrose to face Kane at Battleground. I totally see why that direction was chosen for the storyline; it should create a lot of anticipation for Ambrose's inevitable match with Rollins at Summerslam or whenever. Assuming Kane/Ambrose happens at Battleground, can't say at all I'll be excited for the actual match. They have no solid chemistry in the ring together and Kane is just an underwhelming performer.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Callisto said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely expecting Ambrose to face Kane at Battleground. I totally see why that direction was chosen for the storyline; it should create a lot of anticipation for Ambrose's inevitable match with Rollins at Summerslam or whenever. Assuming Kane/Ambrose happens at Battleground, can't say at all I'll be excited for the actual match. They have no solid chemistry in the ring together and Kane is just an underwhelming performer.


Ambrose comes out on Raw tomorrow and say he was cheated and that they took something that rightfully belongs to him and demands a match with rollins for the contract. Then they'll Ambrose has to go through Kane at BG and if he wins He'll get him match Summerslam!


----------



## Davion McCool

I think I need to watch Ambrose's promo a few times to get the bad taste of the main event out my mouth.

Our boys stole the show as expected at least. Amazing the pops Ambrose is getting, and Rollins has genuine heel heat.


----------



## Callisto

Ccoffey89 said:


> Ambrose comes out on Raw tomorrow and say he was cheated and that they took something that rightfully belongs to him and demands a match with rollins for the contract. Then they'll Ambrose has to go through Kane at BG and if he wins He'll get him match Summerslam!


I'm just ready for the motherfucker to go absolute apeshit, to go shit snacks and convey more shades of vintage Moxxley. Lordy, I'm salivating at the future backstage promos/segments he will cut.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Callisto said:


> I'm just ready for the motherfucker to go absolute apeshit, to go shit snacks and convey more shades of vintage Moxxley. Lordy, I'm salivating at the future backstage promos/segments he will cut.


Raw should open up with Ambrose Running around backstage all savage like " WHERE'S SETH?":mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Wynter

Guuuuuuys, I'm still gushing with how over Dean was tonight :cheer :cheer :cheer

I'm just overflowing with all the feels :lol


----------



## kokepepsi

He stole the show
Dude is gonna end up carrying the show at some point, he is gonna be huge


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Guuuuuuys, I'm still gushing with how over Dean was tonight :cheer :cheer :cheer
> 
> I'm just overflowing with all the feels :lol


:dance:dance:dance:dance

The love for him was tremendous.


----------



## A-C-P

Tonight pretty much showed me that Ambrose will be more popular with the crowd than Reigns, but Reigns will still be pushed harder. 

I can actually see another Punk/Cena type long-term feud developing between Ambrose and Reigns in the future, which could be something great



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Telos

Should be home within a half hour or so if the chat's still going. Otherwise I can wait for tomorrow night.


----------



## Bushmaster

A-C-P said:


> Tonight pretty much showed me that Ambrose will be more popular with the crowd than Reigns, but Reigns will still be pushed harder.
> 
> I can actually see another Punk/Cena type long-term feud developing between Ambrose and Reigns in the future, which could be something great
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The thing that shocked me about tonight was even with shit booking, Ziggler was one of the most over guy tonight , hell it's not far off saying he was the most over in the match lol. Knew it would be MOTN, destroyed the title match.

Dean was great tonight, felt like a geek. With my friend and he legit thought Dean was injured :lel, when he came back and fucked Seth over :durant3 that was an amazing moment and they protected him very well. Dean,Seth and Ziggler were the MVPs for me.



WynterWarm12 said:


> The pleasure of seeing Dean with the briefcase and Soup weeping would be too much :banderas


And Wynter says she's a Rollins fan :jordan4

:bow :rollins


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Ambrose is becoming more and more popular by the week. Hes flavour of the month right now and i dont see why it cant continue. Hes just such a likeable crazy warped son of a bitch. The more i see of him and Rollins the more it will sicken me when Reigns becomes the golden boy.


----------



## LigerJ81

That match was awesome


----------



## Ccoffey89

:banderas



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Ambrose is becoming more and more popular by the week. *Hes flavour of the month right now* and i dont see why it cant continue. Hes just such a likeable crazy warped son of a bitch. The more i see of him and Rollins the more it will sicken me when Reigns becomes the golden boy.


He's the flavor of LIFE


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ambrose is easily the best part of WWE programming currently. He's getting the biggest pops of anyone pretty consistently now.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Ambrose is becoming more and more popular by the week. Hes flavour of the month right now and i dont see why it cant continue. Hes just such a likeable crazy warped son of a bitch. The more i see of him and Rollins the more it will sicken me when Reigns becomes the golden boy.


And reigns will become a 10+ time world champion. Because wwe doesn't give shit about mic skill, in ring skill, charisma, crowd reaction, etc... when they want someone on top, they'll push him no matter what. Just look ay Cena being booed the shit out and still here he stands 15 time world champ.


I jsut hope Roman will stay away from the Rollins and Ambrose feud, because whenerver roman or cena appear on my tv screen, I change the channel and I d'on't want to change the channel during a dean Segment.

Maybe one day when Vince stops playing with his poo, we wil witnessthe arrival of our real hero, Dean Ambrose. Not a fake plastic hero never giving up and super badass with a clean hollywood look. No. A guy like all of us, except he's a fucking killer.

Damn im tripping and overreactin a lil bit but it haunts me the fact that the shield was only made to put Roman Reigns over and that he kept everything that was cool whrn he left. Rollins and Ambrose have to reinvent themseelves now. I'm not afraid. Those two guys are the best thing right now. This feud will elevate the both.

To God level.


----------



## Redzero

dat pop tonight!


----------



## .christopher.

I've stared at that gif for too long now :lol The way Dean sells that drop mesmerizes me :banderas


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yeah, Ambrose was MVP for me tonight. I'm really loving that the crowd was popping whenever he was in the ring. I just hope he remains this over.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, Ambrose was MVP for me tonight. I'm really loving that the crowd was popping whenever he was in the ring. I just hope he remains this over.


Not just when he was in the ring. They were going crazy for him even when he was out of the match backstage. Those "we want Ambrose" chants were epic. Consider that Ziggler was in the match along with RVD (both were very over with the crowd) yet they still wanted to see Ambrose above anyone else.


----------



## Chrome

Ambrose was great tonight, both the promo and his role in the MITB match were nice. No idea why he didn't interfere in the World title match and attack Kane though.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Omega_VIK said:


> Yeah, Ambrose was MVP for me tonight. I'm really loving that the crowd was popping whenever he was in the ring. I just hope he remains this over.


The crowds are really getting behind Ambrose, it's a matter of time before this guy starts get crazy pops every single time he comes out. Remember when Stone Cold use to come out and every time the crowd went NUTS? I see that eventually happening with Ambrose, and every time he comes out Cole screams "Dean Ambrose, Dean Ambrose, Dean Ambrose" :

Ok, maybe not that last part :side: but the dude is gonna be a mega star.


----------



## Vyer

Ambrose's performance was good tonight. The crowd was really cheering for him. I thought he was a natural heel but plays the face part well too.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ccoffey89 said:


> The crowds are really getting behind Ambrose, it's a matter of time before this guy starts get crazy pops every single time he comes out. Remember when Stone Cold use to come out and every time the crowd went NUTS? I see that eventually happening with Ambrose, and every time he comes out Cole screams *"Dean Ambrose, Dean Ambrose, Dean Ambrose"* :
> 
> Ok, maybe not that last part :side: but the dude is gonna be a mega star.


"Scumbag, Scumbag, Scumbag"

:cool2


----------



## Ccoffey89

DGenerationMC said:


> "Scumbag, Scumbag, Scumbag"
> 
> :cool2


:lmao:lmao:clap:clap 

I was thinking about putting that too :lol just didn't sound right in my head.. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay I only read the last few pages, but it seems like despite the loss Ambrose (as well as others) delivered tonight. I cannot wait to catch up after work tomorrow morning. :mark:


----------



## BrownianMotion

Calamity Glitch said:


> Okay I only read the last few pages, but it seems like despite the loss Ambrose (as well as others) delivered tonight. I cannot wait to catch up after work tomorrow morning. :mark:


He was the best part of the show and the crowd went wild for him. Biggest pop of the night. It's worth watching again just for that.


----------



## CALΔMITY

BrownianMotion said:


> He was the best part of the show and the crowd went wild for him. Biggest pop of the night. It's worth watching again just for that.


Baddest man alive yeeeeaaah! :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Okay I only read the last few pages, but it seems like despite the loss Ambrose (as well as others) delivered tonight. I cannot wait to catch up after work tomorrow morning. :mark:


Lets just say you won't be disappointed :ambrose3


----------



## The Bloodline

Ambrose!!! MVP of the night. I'm so happy for the guy he really puts everything into his character and is being appreciated for it. Every guy in the ladder match did great actually and the side story of Ambrose and Rollins pushed it to awesome. I'm interested in his reaction tomorrow night. This singles push is the best thing thats happened for him. I don't think its a question whether creative is behind him anymore, they definitely are. Making him have to leave the match was well done, you just knew the crowd anticipation of his return would come. Kudos for wwe doing something right for a change. Just wish Seth wouldn't look like ambrose whipping boy all the time


----------



## PGSucks

DGenerationMC said:


> Ambrose facing Kane at Battleground?
> 
> 
> Gee, thanks WWE!


If it means Ambrose vs. Rollins is saved for SummerSlam (which I'll be going to ), I'm fine with it.


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean was awesome tonight...That fall of the ladder was crazy...I love seeing Dean in jeans


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Dean is out-popping Roman at this point. I hope they don't try to ruin his momentum and turn him heel just because they don't want him to be more popular than Reigns.


----------



## RatedR10

Dean Ambrose is a star. It's as simple as that. He is absolute money and his pops just get bigger and bigger by the show.


----------



## Chan Hung

BrownianMotion said:


> He was the best part of the show and the crowd went wild for him. Biggest pop of the night. It's worth watching again just for that.


the pop was indeed awesome!!!


----------



## ROHFan19

Dean is getting louder pops than Reigns? Who would think that a guy who's a good wrestler, a good promo and isn't shoved down fans throats can get more over than somebody who sucks and is shoved down fans throats?

Ambrose was gold tonight. Him and Rollins stole the show and I hope their feud lasts throughout Summerslam. Would like a singles match at Battleground and then a stip match at Summerslam...No DQ would be cool. Rollins/Ambrose are both made at this point. Rollins is getting solid heat, Ambrose is getting great pops...keep pushing these guys. Money written all over them.


----------



## Kratosx23

Good to hear that Rollins won and WWE still hates mic workers. This shit NEVER gets old.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good to hear that Rollins won and WWE still hates mic workers. This shit NEVER gets old.


But :cena4 won


----------



## ROHFan19

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good to hear that Rollins won and WWE still hates mic workers. This shit NEVER gets old.


Barrett is the IC Champion.


----------



## Kratosx23

ROHFan19 said:


> Barrett is the IC Champion.


fpalm Seriously? That belt has less credibility than my shit.


----------



## Wynter

Seth needed that case more than Dean. He needs all the heel heat he can get. Plus, they had to capitalize on the heel turn and show it does pay to have the Authority on your side.

Dean is getting stupid over and will only gain more momentum after getting screwed over.


----------



## Kratosx23

Overness is irrelevant, the only thing that matters is if they LIKE you. RVD was 50x more over than Triple H in the early 2000's and it didn't do a god damn thing for his career.

Rollins doesn't need anything more than Ambrose. He's protected more, he never loses, he gets more opportunity, and he's already got Triple H who could give him a title shot whenever he wants. It makes no sense to have him win the case and makes the entire storyline they were telling pointless. Ambrose shouldn't have been in the match, in a competent wrestling company, that makes him the winner, and then the Authority has to deal with him having this weapon that they can't afford him having. But no. Vince and his fucking in ring wrestling fetish strikes again.

At some point, the guy who needs an opportunity more is the guy who's booked like the fucking loser. This type of excuse making has got to stop.

Oh, and hooray, Ambrose gets to job to irrelevant, past his prime Kane. THAT'LL sure help his career, especially after he puts on the worst matches of his entire career.


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good to hear that Rollins won and WWE still hates mic workers. This shit NEVER gets old.


Don't worry, be happy! :agree:


----------



## Chan Hung

I kinda like the idea of Authority vs. Dean Ambrose...i think Dean may need to face off with Kane though


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Chan Hung said:


> I kinda like the idea of Authority vs. Dean Ambrose...i think Dean may need to face off with Kane though


Me too. Better promos, better matches, better everything. But they're still handing that feud to Reigns. But the seeds have been planted for Ambrose vs HHH. Dean cut a promo saying him and HHH are now enemies for life. Maybe Ambrose will feud with HHH after Reigns.


----------



## Reaper

Star of the night. Seth was close, but Ambrose was simply better.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dean Ambrose became a made man. Motherfucking superstar.


----------



## The Bloodline

If things keep going the way they are I see no reason why there wouldn't be a dean vs hhh match in the future. He's pissed with Seth most but all the authority is against him. Deans future looks bright. That's for sure.


----------



## Chan Hung

When Rollins was alone...and about to go up the ladder...after he nailed Ziggler with the chair..the fans were loudly chanting "We Want Ambrose"...and this pic where you see all the fans standing up, looking toward the titantron as Dean is returning back from the 'so called injury' was pretty epic (Y)


----------



## Efie_G

Ambrose and Rollins looked the best out of anyone else on the PPV. Those two men will be huge. I'm praying that their feud will be the next austin/rock feud.


----------



## Chan Hung

Efie_G said:


> Ambrose and Rollins looked the best out of anyone else on the PPV. Those two men will be huge. I'm praying that their feud will be the next austin/rock feud.


Yeah i'm beginning to think how amazing Shield was and was worried about them being divided but i think if fans really get behind all three..WWE will take notice and push them...seems so far what is happening...I was worried for Dean at first..but the man's charisma and interesting unique in ring skills make him stand out and get automatic attention/cheers


----------



## Wynter

I swear, my heart fell out my ass and crawled into a sad ball on the ground when I heard Kane's music hit :lmao

I went from :mark: "Grab it Dean!! Grab iiiiiiiit!!!" :mark: to :cuss: "Noooooooooo." :lol


----------



## AntMan

Ambrose is the shit.

Gets a separate promo from the other MITB guys.

Gets "We Want Ambrose" chants.

Gets a nice pop upon his return to the match.

Has a good performance in said match.

Gets protected by only losing due to interference by Kane.


----------



## Chan Hung

I became a Dean Mark this year...officially lol

I mean i thought he was always the better talker of the Shield..but seeing him on his own has really had me marking out.

Here's what i hope..

WWE has Dean take on Kane and defeat him... Then Dean gets his vengeance on Seth Rollins and although wishful thinking gets back at Triple H lol


----------



## sarcasma

Star of the PPV. This was almost his "made-man" moment, but the moment needs to be a huge win over Seth Rollins, HHH, Reigns, etc.

Who got a bigger pop tonight....NO ONE. 

I'm actually happy he lost, it leaves the fans wanting more. Every week he keeps getting bigger and bigger. 

Mark my words, Ambrose is going to elevated by the fans just like Daniel Bryan did. Dean was getting YES chants as he laid the chair to Seth's back.


----------



## #Mark

Ambrose is just special. He's become one of the most over guys in the company in less than a month of a being a singles competitor.. Amazing.


----------



## BORT

Fuckin Dean fuckin Ambrose, THE one guy I can be super excited about ATM and not feel any sense of disappointment. After tonight's PPV I am 100% officially an "Ambro".

Jesus christ that MITB match put him over. Me and all my friends where literally yelling at the TV hoping he would win.


----------



## The Enforcer

Fantastic showing by Ambrose tonight. What's really crazy is that regardless of how well he's done so far and how much the crowd is getting behind him, he's still behind Rollins and Reigns in the pecking order. Nothing against either of those guys, but Dean should be the one getting elevated right now and I think he's proven that up to this point.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

I can´t help to feel bipolar about WWE right now. I sat there smiling at Rollins and Ambrose and thought "the future is bright with guys like this" and then I thought about the wwe creative and turned my smile upside down.


----------



## Kratosx23

The Enforcer said:


> Fantastic showing by Ambrose tonight. What's really crazy is that regardless of how well he's done so far and how much the crowd is getting behind him, he's still behind Rollins and Reigns in the pecking order. Nothing against either of those guys, but Dean should be the one getting elevated right now and I think he's proven that up to this point.


Unfortunately, talent doesn't matter in WWE, it's 100% based on backstage relationships. If Vince doesn't personally like you, for whatever reason, there's nothing you can do that's going to change his mind and that's the predicament that he's in. Reigns and Rollins are now both guaranteed to get world title pushes within the year and he's still got nothing, and it looks like it won't be long until he's completely sunk.


----------



## Wynter

Pyro, honey, haven't we already established we can't predict the future??  Wasn't Rollins the one everyone swore would get lost in the shuffle? And I'm pretty sure you said no one but Roman would be touching the belt. 

But look at that, Seth was added to the list.

Stop counting Dean out :lol

But I know your history with WWE, so I can understand why you have no faith in them.


Anywho, Dean is going to be a fucking star and I'm glad the fans at the live shows are catching on to his glory :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

I can predict the future just fine when it comes to good talent. They will never again allow somebody who's entertaining to be WWE Champion, it's not gonna happen. Honest to god, I'm at the point where I really believe that 50 years from now, the last good WWE Champion will still have been CM Punk.

On top of that, it's a well known fact that any time a group shows up and people say "that guy is gonna be the break out star", it's never, ever, ever, ever that guy. And who was that guy when the Shield started? Ambrose. Doomed him right from day one.


----------



## The True Believer

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Pyro, honey, haven't we already established we can't predict the future?? * Wasn't Rollins the one everyone swore would get lost in the shuffle? And I'm pretty sure you said no one but Roman would be touching the belt.
> 
> But look at that, Seth was added to the list.
> 
> Stop counting Dean out :lol
> 
> But I know your history with WWE, so I can understand why you have no faith in them.
> 
> 
> Anywho, Dean is going to be a fucking star and I'm glad the fans at the live shows are catching on to his glory :mark:


"There's no way Punk is gonna be champion. WWE is gonna fuck this up like they always do. Just you watch. LOLCENAWINS will prevail and Cena's gonna get to overcomes the odds again at Money In The Bank because Vince has a vendetta against anyone talented."

_- Tyrion Lannister hours before Money In The Bank 2011_

That sound about right, Pyro?


----------



## Kratosx23

I'm pretty sure Punk had already been world champion before MITB 2011, so I probably wouldn't have been complaining about him winning the title or not. 

Stop mocking me, this shit is not funny. This product SUCKS.


----------



## Wynter

I wasn't trying to mock you,I promise. Just failing to give you hope...again :lol


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm pretty sure Punk had already been world champion before MITB 2011.
> 
> Stop mocking me, this shit is not funny. This product SUCKS.


I figured with your tastes, you would've only started liking him since the pipebomb. 

Okay, look, I get it. You're upset. Rollins is Mr. MITB and Cena's the champion again....BUT still, you gotta look at the bright side. So maybe Vince has something against English people, fat cult leaders and...people with beards, I guess, but Ambrose doesn't click on any of those things. Besides, let's say Cena vs. Lesnar DOESN'T happen. Who do you honestly think is gonna step up to him and take him down?

Kane? Maybe but I wouldn't bet on it lasting for a long time even if it does.
Rollins? No point. Plus, Ambrose feud.
ADR? lelnope
Cesaro? There's an option, I suppose. But again, don't bet on it.

Maybe once things cool down for like 4 or 5 months, WWE will have no choice but to have him go up against Bray Wyatt and lose to him. I don't think Cena's going to be facing a guy who has contract dates between Summerslam and the Royal Rumble and lose so there's an opportunity for Bray there. There's only 1 world title now. In this environment, patience is a virtue. You just have to BOLIEVE!!!! :bo


----------



## The True Believer

WynterWarm12 said:


> I wasn't trying to mock you,I promise. Just failing to give you hope...again :lol


He's talking about me.


----------



## Kratosx23

There's no room for hope until Vince McMahon, Kevin Dunn, Triple H and Stephanie McMahon, all four of them are completely removed from the creative process. In other words, never.

This is what the WWE has been for the last several years and will continue to be permanently going forward, a system that's based on politics, that despises anyone that can work a microphone with every fiber of their being, that glorifies someone for their appearance, which is not even a skill, that has bad writing, that puts wrestling ability as the only skill they value, like they're an Indy company. This company is beyond hope, there's no reason for any sane, rational person to ever watch one of their shows again, which is why I still do.



The True Believer said:


> I figured with your tastes, you would've only started liking him since the pipebomb.


I liked him when he started feuding with Jeff Hardy. That's when he was allowed to break out.



> Okay, look, I get it. You're upset. Rollins is Mr. MITB and Cena's the champion again....BUT still, you gotta look at the bright side. So maybe Vince has something against English people, fat cult leaders and...people with beards, I guess, but Ambrose doesn't click on any of those things.


So I should just be happy that the guy I like BY FAR the LEAST in that group is the only one with even a small chance? No. Hell no.

And he may not have any of those things, but he does have mic skills, and Vince hates mic skills. Which is why we haven't had a champion that could talk in a long time, and any time we do, it's incidental, not deliberate.

And I'm mad about almost EVERYTHING this company has done for 7 or 8 years, it goes way beyond what happened tonight. This is a permanent problem.



> Besides, let's say Cena vs. Lesnar DOESN'T happen. Who do you honestly think is gonna step up to him and take him down?
> 
> Kane? Maybe but I wouldn't bet on it lasting for a long time even if it does.
> Rollins? No point. Plus, Ambrose feud.
> ADR? lelnope
> Cesaro? There's an option, I suppose. But again, don't bet on it.
> 
> Maybe once things cool down for like 4 or 5 months, WWE will have no choice but to have him go up against Bray Wyatt and lose to him. I don't think Cena's going to be facing a guy who has contract dates between Summerslam and the Royal Rumble and lose so there's an opportunity for Bray there. There's only 1 world title now. In this environment, patience is a virtue. You just have to BOLIEVE!!!! :bo


Why the fuck would Lesnar challenge for the title and LOSE? Their ultimate goal is to make Roman Reigns, Brock beating Undertaker and then Cena for the title all falls into that end game. Brock is going to win, we all know that.

Cena is not losing to Wyatt, especially for the title. That's absurd and you know it.

And the one world title is another thing. That takes away virtually every opportunity somebody has to mean anything in this company. It puts the amount of successful people in the company down to a bare minimum. It doesn't take people longer, it outright eliminates them. And no, I will not have patience. I'm SICK of waiting for a GOOD champion, especially when there's only one. And I'm sick of watching guys like Bray Wyatt have no relevance in this company, I don't have 3 years to waste on pointless feuds that don't mean anything.


----------



## Kalashnikov

The True Believer said:


> I figured with your tastes, you would've only started liking him since the pipebomb.
> 
> Okay, look, I get it. You're upset. Rollins is Mr. MITB and Cena's the champion again....BUT still, you gotta look at the bright side. So maybe Vince has something against English people, fat cult leaders and...people with beards, I guess, but Ambrose doesn't click on any of those things. Besides, let's say Cena vs. Lesnar DOESN'T happen. Who do you honestly think is gonna step up to him and take him down?
> 
> Kane? Maybe but I wouldn't bet on it lasting for a long time even if it does.
> Rollins? No point. Plus, Ambrose feud.
> ADR? lelnope
> Cesaro? There's an option, I suppose. But again, don't bet on it.
> 
> Maybe once things cool down for like 4 or 5 months, WWE will have no choice but to have him go up against Bray Wyatt and lose to him. I don't think Cena's going to be facing a guy who has contract dates between Summerslam and the Royal Rumble and lose so there's an opportunity for Bray there. There's only 1 world title now. In this environment, patience is a virtue. You just have to BOLIEVE!!!! :bo


At this point, I'm fairly certain Tyrion doesn't have the psychological capacity to be optimistic. It's understandable (considering that WWE more often than not fucks his guys in the ass), but either way, you're not going to convince him to have hope.


----------



## The True Believer

But there's gotta be more entertainment to you than just mic skills. I mean, there are some ways you can present yourself with a good character WITHOUT having phenomenal mic skills.

I was entertained by Big Show for a few years, mainly his early '00 Smackdown run, because he was built like a monster and did a great job of playing that role by tearing shit up. Undertaker, my favorite wrestler of all time, didn't have the best mic skills but he got the short end of the stick in the gimmick lottery and made the character arguably the GOAT wrestling character in history(only Stone Cold would be a worthy contender for that crown IMO.) 

You're telling me it's either mic skills or the highway? C'mon, bro. There has to be more to you than that.


----------



## The True Believer

Kalashnikov said:


> At this point, I'm fairly certain Tyrion doesn't have the psychological capacity to be optimistic. It's understandable (considering that WWE more often than not fucks his guys in the ass), but either way, you're not going to convince him to have hope.


I won't have to for long. Wyatt's gonna be champion. Too unique of a gimmick to pass up on. As talented as Barrett and Sandow are, they're expendable in my opinion. Not so much with Wyatt or Ambrose for that matter.


----------



## Kratosx23

The True Believer said:


> But there's gotta be more entertainment to you than just mic skills. I mean, there are some ways you can present yourself with a good character WITHOUT having phenomenal mic skills.
> 
> I was entertained by Big Show for a few years, mainly his early '00 Smackdown run, because he was built like a monster and did a great job of playing that role by tearing shit up. Undertaker, my favorite wrestler of all time, didn't have the best mic skills but he got the short end of the stick in the gimmick lottery and made the character arguably the GOAT wrestling character in history(only Stone Cold would be a worthy contender for that crown IMO.)
> 
> You're telling me it's either mic skills or the highway? C'mon, bro. There has to be more to you than that.


No, there really isn't.



> I won't have to for long. Wyatt's gonna be champion. Too unique of a gimmick to pass up on. As talented as Barrett and Sandow are, they're expendable in my opinion. Not so much with Wyatt or Ambrose for that matter.


The unique gimmick is half of the reason he has no chance of winning the title in the first place. And you know damn well they can screw up anyone they want.

There's no opening for him to be champion. The fact that Seth Rollins, an UNDERLING in the Shield is gonna be the champion before the actual leader of the Wyatt Family says it all about their view of him.


----------



## Wynter

I choose to believe Ambrose's stock has went up after last night. Crowd was super behind his crazy ass :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> I choose to believe Ambrose's stock has went up after last night. Crowd was super behind his crazy ass :lol


How many times do you have to be told that overness doesn't matter to them? They push who THEY want. The only modern exception is Daniel Bryan and it took TWO STRAIGHT YEARS of him being more over than Cena to do it. You think Ambrose is gonna have 2 straight years of being more over than Cena? Not only is it virtually impossible, it's not worth waiting that long.


----------



## Wynter

Pyro, I'm not jaded yet. Let me believe!! :lmao

Don't shit on my party :side:

Still feeling vindicated :banderas


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How many times do you have to be told that overness doesn't matter to them? They push who THEY want. The only modern exception is Daniel Bryan and it took TWO STRAIGHT YEARS of him being more over than Cena to do it. You think Ambrose is gonna have 2 straight years of being more over than Cena? *Not only is it virtually impossible, it's not worth waiting that long.*


Why not? You've waited since January 2013. What's stopping you now? :


----------



## Kratosx23

Because I've reached by breaking point with this company. I didn't watch Raw last week and I'm damn sure not watching it this week. I'm gonna have to move exclusively to reading the reports and finding out what happened that way, because I just can't put up with this product any longer, the time I put in is not worth what I get out of it. And even just to read what happened, the time I put in is not worth what I get out of it.


----------



## AntMan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How many times do you have to be told that overness doesn't matter to them? They push who THEY want. The only modern exception is Daniel Bryan and it took TWO STRAIGHT YEARS of him being more over than Cena to do it. You think Ambrose is gonna have 2 straight years of being more over than Cena? Not only is it virtually impossible, it's not worth waiting that long.


Hey genius, Ambrose, got separate promo time and was protected by interference. He was given a return spot to make him look resilient and hopefully get a nice pop, which he got by the way.


----------



## Wynter

AntMan...just...just don't :lol



God, I can still hear the pop Ambrose got when he returned to the match :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

AntMan said:


> Hey genius, Ambrose, got separate promo time and was protected by interference. He was given a return spot to make him look resilient and hopefully get a nice pop, which he got by the way.


Good for him. Where's his contract? Because that's what actually matters here, all that other garbage doesn't. He's still a geek who has nothing to show for all of that, while they shove Rollins down my throat instead for no good reason.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How many times do you have to be told that overness doesn't matter to them? They push who THEY want. The only modern exception is Daniel Bryan and it took TWO STRAIGHT YEARS of him being more over than Cena to do it. You think Ambrose is gonna have 2 straight years of being more over than Cena? Not only is it virtually impossible, it's not worth waiting that long.


:lol I think every person on here should realize that being super over doesn't mean much anymore. Ziggler who was just as over as Dean was last night is the perfect example. He'll probably go back to jobbing despite how over he is/was.

I wonder if Dean is gonna be feuding with Kane atm.


----------



## Wynter

Well, WWE had to capitalize on Seth's heel turn. They had to show that it was worth him turning on his brothers and having the Authority on your side is beneficial....

Gotta get that heel heat on Seth while also rallying the crowd bigger behind Dean. Which, as you can see, is working. Because the biggest boos for Seth was him winning. And one of the biggest pops were for Dean.

So from a storyline standpoint, it makes sense.

Dean's losses have never been clean cut. Most of his losses are always for storyline progression.


----------



## AntMan

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Good for him. Where's his contract? Because that's what actually matters here, all that other garbage doesn't.


Yeah it sure as fuck helped Swagger and Sandow, eh?


----------



## The True Believer

AntMan said:


> Hey genius, Ambrose, got separate promo time and was protected by interference. He was given a return spot to make him look resilient and hopefully get a nice pop, which he got by the way.


Here, I'll give you the skinny on what Tyrion defines as a non-geek:

-They must be currently world champion or have held world championships in the past.

And that's really about it. No world championship = geek. Until he hears that bell ring and hears Justin Roberts announce Person X, in this case, Dean Ambrose, as the new world champion, he'll have the stench of geek on him.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, WWE had to capitalize on Seth's heel turn. They had to show that it was worth him turning on his brothers and having the Authority on your side is beneficial....
> 
> Gotta get that heel heat on Seth while also rallying the crowd bigger behind Dean. Which, as you can see, is working. Because the biggest boos for Seth was him winning. And one of the biggest pops were for Dean.
> 
> So from a storyline standpoint, it makes sense.
> 
> Dean's losses have never been clean cut. Most of his losses are always for storyline progression.


Isn't that what I've been saying the last few days :drake1 That Seth needs to win more because he couldn't lose his first big challenge after his heel turn because had he lost he would've looked weak and his turn would almost look meaningless.


----------



## Wynter

:lol yeah, I know. I had to think about that after pushing away my "I want Dean to win!" feelings :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I love Ambrose, but Rollins winning made me so happy, because it just made more sense. Besides, Ambrose will get his hands on Rollins eventually, and when he does... :banderas

*AMBROSE DA GAWD's* :bow :ambrose "shoulder injury" and his return were so epic :mark: 
It's unbelievable how good this guy is at playing both a face and a heel.


----------



## DannyMack

Ravensflock88 said:


> If things keep going the way they are I see no reason why there wouldn't be a dean vs hhh match in the future. He's pissed with Seth most but all the authority is against him. Deans future looks bright. That's for sure.


Definitely. The promos would be great leading in to the match. They should save it for a big PPV like Survivor Series, Royal Rumble or maybe even next year's WrestleMania.


----------



## Wynter

I just want Dean to be like a rabid dog let off the leash, just looking to get his hands on Seth, Kane, Triple H; whoever he comes across first :lol

My body is _so _ready for the promo he's going to cut :banderas

Between that promo and Seth's smug ass face; basking in the boos and showing off the briefcase, I'm going to mark


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Well, WWE had to capitalize on Seth's heel turn. They had to show that it was worth him turning on his brothers and having the Authority on your side is beneficial....
> 
> Gotta get that heel heat on Seth while also rallying the crowd bigger behind Dean. Which, as you can see, is working. Because the biggest boos for Seth was him winning. And one of the biggest pops were for Dean.
> 
> So from a storyline standpoint, it makes sense.
> 
> Dean's losses have never been clean cut. Most of his losses are always for storyline progression.


No, it doesn't make sense. Triple H himself IS a MITB contract. Rollins doesn't need to win the briefcase when Triple H can hand Rollins a title shot in any situation he wants, at any time, until he wins. Hell, Triple H can hand Rollins the title DIRECTLY, without him even winning it, the way that he got handed the title, or the way that Orton did. Ambrose is the one who needed the case, he doesn't have a direct path to the title, whereas Triple H can just come out and say "Seth Rollins is the new WWE Champion because I said so". Plus, if this were at all to benefit Ambrose, they could've actually had him win, against all odds, with a hurt shoulder, being taken to the back, whatever, and then the Authority beats him down and Triple H announces that Rollins is getting the MITB contract anyway, nullifying the entire match and Ambrose's effort. That would've gotten 10x more heat on Rollins and sympathy for Ambrose than just Kane coming out and beating his ass.


----------



## Bushmaster

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol yeah, I know. I had to think about that after pushing away my "I want Dean to win!" feelings :lol


I think a lot of people had the same feelings which is why a couple were coming up with reasons why Dean winning is the right move. Dean is winning the feud, I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns took the case. Seth is a heel and his job will be to out over the faces. 

Hopefully if Dean is indeed feuding with Kane then it's a quick one. Anything involving current Kane is boring, and Dean moving on to Kane over Seth wouldn't make sense unless he is somehow forced to.


----------



## AntMan

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I love Ambrose, but Rollins winning made me so happy, because it just made more sense. Besides, Ambrose will get his hands on Rollins eventually, and when he does... :banderas


I like both guys but I'm more of an Ambrose fan.

I don't feel I should complain about Ambrose not winning when he's doing well. He's not being treated badly at all right now.


----------



## DannyMack

WynterWarm12 said:


> I just want Dean to be like a rabid dog let off the leash, just looking to get his hands on Seth, Kane, Triple H; whoever he comes across first :lol
> 
> My body is _so _ready for the promo he's going to cut :banderas
> 
> Between that promo and Seth's smug ass face; basking in the boos and showing off the briefcase, I'm going to mark


I wanna see Ambrose let loose backstage tearing the place up and smashing HHH & Steph's office up with a baseball bat, whilst going on the hunt for HHH, Kane & Rollins. He should start grabbing random members of staff screaming in their face "Where's Seeeeeth!?!?". Plus plenty of promo time would be great.


----------



## Wynter

Then what, he gets a two month transitional reign until BROCK SMASH! commences?? :lol no.

Triple H basically handed Seth the briefcase on a silver platter. He just told every star participating in that match--minus Seth--everything you just did in the past 20 minutes didn't mean jack shit. You put your body on the line and fought your hardest, but at the end of the day, Trips wanted Seth to win and he sent Kane out there to make sure that happened.

It just wouldn't benefit Seth, or any up and coming star, to have the belts right now. It's just a one way track to a F5 :lol



@Soup, yeah, I agree. I had to stop being a Dean mark for a bit and realize Seth would benefit from the case more. It just made much more sense. Especially if Dean is going to go over in the end anyways. You gotta give Seth some time to shine and gloat :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

Gonna need to watch the match again, just to see how the crowd was. Dean and Ziggler were just about even during the match but that pop Dean got when he came back was pop of the night for sure. Watch WWE turn him heel now because he might become the most over face :jordan4

*I was right 8*D*


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I just want Dean to be like a rabid dog let off the leash, just looking to get his hands on Seth, Kane, Triple H; whoever he comes across first :lol
> 
> My body is _so _ready for the promo he's going to cut :banderas
> 
> Between that promo and Seth's smug ass face; basking in the boos and showing off the briefcase, I'm going to mark


Yes, I am so looking forward to this Dean. He was royally screwed, and he is going to pissed. Seth better start sleeping with one eye open. 

Speaking of Seth, he is going to GLOAT

Maybe Dean storms into catering to find his precious fork :lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

Sith Rollins said:


> I think a lot of people had the same feelings which is why a couple were coming up with reasons why Dean winning is the right move. Dean is winning the feud, I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns took the case. Seth is a heel and his job will be to out over the faces.
> 
> Hopefully if Dean is indeed feuding with Kane then it's a quick one. Anything involving current Kane is boring, and Dean moving on to Kane over Seth wouldn't make sense unless he is somehow forced to.


Even if Ambrose wins the feud (which there's no chance in hell of because it's not babyface wins feud over heel in WWE, it's guy we like wins feud over guy we don't like, and they're 20000x higher on Seth than Ambrose), who CARES? 

What does it DO for him to beat Rollins? Rollins is still gonna have the briefcase and Ambrose is gonna have nothing. How is beating Rollins gonna make him a top guy?

:ti @ Reigns taking the case. I'm glad I'm not the only one with a tinfoil hat on. REIGNS? Seriously? The guy who's gonna beat Brock Lesnar for the title, clean in the middle of the ring at WrestleMania in the main event after winning the Royal Rumble needs a briefcase?


----------



## Wynter

:lmao shut up, Soup :lmao

Your gloating is tainting the thread


----------



## midnightmischief

After watching that epic match I really can't wait to see seth vs dean in an all out war. 
Love roman but this match killed the main event

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

:no: at WWE not even letting Cesaro big swing Del Rio or Sheamus into a ladder :lol


----------



## mattywizzard

Was never a huge fan of the Shield but they are all growing as individuals. Ambrose is quickly becoming one of my favourites.


----------



## Bushmaster

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Even if Ambrose wins the feud (which there's no chance in hell of because it's not babyface wins feud over heel in WWE, it's guy we like wins feud over guy we don't like, and they're 20000x higher on Seth than Ambrose), who CARES?
> 
> What does it DO for him to beat Rollins? Rollins is still gonna have the briefcase and Ambrose is gonna have nothing. How is beating Rollins gonna make him a top guy?
> 
> :ti @ Reigns taking the case. I'm glad I'm not the only one with a tinfoil hat on. REIGNS? Seriously? The guy who's gonna beat Brock Lesnar for the title, clean in the middle of the ring at WrestleMania in the main event after winning the Royal Rumble needs a briefcase?


I just said I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns takes the case :shrug.

I don't see Dean just winning the feud through a match though, I see him costing Seth his cash in which would drive Seth crazy. Seth wants to be champ and if Dean ruins that then boom feud is turned up another notch.


WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao shut up, Soup :lmao
> 
> Your gloating is tainting the thread


And if Dean won I'd be safe from marks gloating :lol. Was getting ganged up on by Dean marks with forks and you said you'd enjoy seeing me weep had Dean won. 

I could be so much worse but I won't  Like I said, Seth is a heel. He won't be winning much after this knowing WWE.


----------



## Wynter

Cough...:side:....you know I was playing about that whole, basking in your tears thing...right Soup....:


:bo


I still think Seth is Trip's boy. He won't be losing all willy nilly like these other heels :lol

Giving Seth that protege title though :


----------



## Kratosx23

Sith Rollins said:


> I just said I wouldn't be surprised if Reigns takes the case :shrug.
> 
> I don't see Dean just winning the feud through a match though, I see him costing Seth his cash in which would drive Seth crazy. Seth wants to be champ and if Dean ruins that then boom feud is turned up another notch.


Then WHY are you marking out that he won, if you think he's just gonna lose?

And logically, why would Seth even care if Ambrose cost him the cash in? Like I said, he has the boss in his backpocket. I know the WWE isn't gonna do this because they completely ignore logic, but he doesn't need the briefcase because he can have a shot WHENEVER HE WANTS. He can have a title shot every show until he wins. This is why this Authority angle makes no sense. They're willing to go THIS far, but they're not willing to go THAT far, despite the fact that no governing body ahead of them has ever been established as keeping them in check. As far as we know, they have complete free reign and they still don't use it.

And, even if he does lose, they didn't put him with Triple H to not make him a main eventer. He's going to be. Ambrose is not guaranteed that.

As far as Reigns goes, you have to understand something about WWE. To people at Rollins and Ambrose's level, the contract is important. To Roman Reigns, this is dirty toilet paper he wipes his ass with. They would never have Reigns become world champion off of MITB, he's getting the red carpet.


----------



## Zarra

Is it safe here ..
...no?
I will be back later


----------



## Wynter

Zarra, it will never be completely safe :lol

You gotta love Pyro and just deal with it


----------



## Bushmaster

I'm marking because he won. When he goes on to lose I will be disappointed, I react to what I see atm. Patriots could be bad one year, when they win a game I'll be hall despite knowing their season would be a failure.
Oh and I agree about Reigns, I'm just saying it wouldn't shock me lol. I just can't see Rollins cashing in and winning so it's either he loses it or fails.


Sure Wynter, I just traveled into an alternate timeline and saw how'd you'd react. Then traveled to another one where Kofi won just to see how Raven would react :lel


----------



## truk83

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then WHY are you marking out that he won, if you think he's just gonna lose?
> 
> And logically, why would Seth even care if Ambrose cost him the cash in? Like I said, he has the boss in his backpocket. I know the WWE isn't gonna do this because they completely ignore logic, but he doesn't need the briefcase because he can have a shot WHENEVER HE WANTS. He can have a title shot every show until he wins. This is why this Authority angle makes no sense. They're willing to go THIS far, but they're not willing to go THAT far, despite the fact that no governing body ahead of them has ever been established as keeping them in check. As far as we know, they have complete free reign and they still don't use it.
> 
> And, even if he does lose, they didn't put him with Triple H to not make him a main eventer. He's going to be. Ambrose is not guaranteed that.
> 
> As far as Reigns goes, you have to understand something about WWE. To people at Rollins and Ambrose's level, the contract is important. To Roman Reigns, this is dirty toilet paper he wipes his ass with. They would never have Reigns become world champion off of MITB, he's getting the red carpet.


Where are you coming up with the notion that because Seth is part of Authority that he can get a title shot whenever he wants? Seth winning last night made the most sense. Seth a everything to prove last night because he got Ambrose placed in the match. HHH put everything on his plate should he fail. HHH obviously believes in Seth Rollins because of the actions from last night prove such.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Guys, I'm disappointed in you, I was expecting to have about 100 more pages to catch up 



Jarsy1 said:


>


:bow :bow :bow

The most fucking beautiful suplex I've seen in my entire life :banderas




DannyMack said:


> I never had a problem with Rollins winning, but the way he won was ridiculous. Plus, that was the weakest tombstone piledriver I've ever seen.


Perfect way to gain more heat for Rollins. 

And fuck you bitches : who said that Dean losing in any way would make him seem weak - dude got the biggest pops, he had great showing, he was injured and yet returned to make the crowd lose their shit and would have won had Kane didn't come out. What better way to lose but still look strong? 

:draper2



DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose was gold in this match, though :mark:
> 
> the monster pop he got when he came back :mark: :mark:


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer



Ccoffey89 said:


> :banderas


:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone



Zarra said:


> Ambrose stole the fucking show.


:bow:bow:bow



DGenerationMC said:


> With FORKS! :dance
> 
> Just a fuck load of forks sticking out of Stephanie's bledding forehead! :mark:
> 
> Dean's gonna wrap Seth's hair around a fork like spaghetti! :yum:


Might be a bit weird and disturbing but this scenario turns me on a bit :yum: Crazed Ambrose is best for business :dance



A-C-P said:


> Tonight pretty much showed me that Ambrose will be more popular with the crowd than Reigns, but Reigns will still be pushed harder.
> 
> I can actually see another Punk/Cena type long-term feud developing between Ambrose and Reigns in the future, which could be something great


NO! :faint:

I'd love Ambrose/Rollins in a Punk/Cena type long-term feud :ex:

Make it happen WWE :mark::mark::mark:



Ccoffey89 said:


> :banderas


kada kada kada kada kada



Ccoffey89 said:


> He's the flavor of LIFE


THE FLAVOR OF EXISTENCE :bow



BrownianMotion said:


> Not just when he was in the ring. They were going crazy for him even when he was out of the match backstage. Those "we want Ambrose" chants were epic. Consider that Ziggler was in the match along with RVD (both were very over with the crowd) yet they still wanted to see Ambrose above anyone else.


:clap :clap :clap



Ccoffey89 said:


> The crowds are really getting behind Ambrose, it's a matter of time before this guy starts get crazy pops every single time he comes out. Remember when Stone Cold use to come out and every time the crowd went NUTS? I see that eventually happening with Ambrose, and every time he comes out Cole screams "Dean Ambrose, Dean Ambrose, Dean Ambrose" :
> 
> Ok, maybe not that last part :side: but the dude is gonna be a mega star.





DGenerationMC said:


> "Scumbag, Scumbag, Scumbag"
> 
> :cool2


:lmao

:bow "Scumbag!" :bow "Scumbag!" :bow "Scumbag!" :bow 



Phenomenal Clash said:


> Dean is out-popping Roman at this point. I hope they don't try to ruin his momentum and turn him heel just because they don't want him to be more popular than Reigns.


:faint: Then the Ambrarmy (Ambrose army) will riot with forks and barbed wire :cuss:



ROHFan19 said:


> Dean is getting louder pops than Reigns? Who would think that a guy who's a good wrestler, a good promo and isn't shoved down fans throats can get more over than somebody who sucks and is shoved down fans throats?
> 
> Ambrose was gold tonight. Him and Rollins stole the show and I hope their feud lasts throughout Summerslam. Would like a singles match at Battleground and then a stip match at Summerslam...No DQ would be cool. Rollins/Ambrose are both made at this point. Rollins is getting solid heat, Ambrose is getting great pops...keep pushing these guys. *Money written all over them.*


:vince$ :vince$ :vince$



Tyrion Lannister said:


> fpalm Seriously? That belt has less credibility than my shit.


The only thing Pyro has ever posted that made me laugh out loud :lol, rather than feel pessimism :



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Dean Ambrose became a made man. Motherfucking superstar.


:ambrose :ambrose :ambrose



sarcasma said:


> Star of the PPV. This was almost his "made-man" moment, but the moment needs to be a huge win over Seth Rollins, HHH, Reigns, etc.
> 
> Who got a bigger pop tonight....NO ONE.
> 
> I'm actually happy he lost, it leaves the fans wanting more. Every week he keeps getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> Mark my words, Ambrose is going to elevated by the fans just like Daniel Bryan did. Dean was getting YES chants as he laid the chair to Seth's back.


:ambrose :ambrose :ambrose



WynterWarm12 said:


>













Have some more goodness :cheer





































































































































































:lmao :lmao

"AMBROSE IS GOD" SIGN, BITCHES :cheer


----------



## Zarra

Anyway I'm gonna write my thoughts about the match.
So naturally I was pissed off for an hour but well it's probably for the best. If you thinks about Seth- if Dean won,Rollins would gonna get his ass buried.Triple H would be mad at him,kayfabe wise and make his life hell.Now he is still with the authority,it's sucked that Kane helped him,but that was bad for him,not for Ambrose. 
Ambrose come out extremely strong, he come back for the match "injured" and he was sure winning the briefcase if it wasn't for Kane. That IS GOOD,guys! Don't get me started on the crowd reaction,because it was insane,Ambrose get extremely over just for 4 weeks. 
Ambrose is not getting buried. If he was,he would be just in the match,like Kofi or RVD, but he stole the showt. He was booked strong,he got promo time. Now I can't wait for RAW.
The Shield splitting up was the best thing for Ambrose.He is gonna be big and he proves that night after night. WWE sees it,you can't not see it.:clap


----------



## Kratosx23

Sith Rollins said:


> I'm marking because he won. When he goes on to lose I will be disappointed, I react to what I see atm. Patriots could be bad one year, when they win a game I'll be hall despite knowing their season would be a failure.
> Oh and I agree about Reigns, I'm just saying it wouldn't shock me lol. I just can't see Rollins cashing in and winning so it's either he loses it or fails.


Ok, but if you honestly believe that he has no chance of winning the title, then him winning the contract means nothing, therefore there's no REASON to mark out over it. What are you marking out over? A standard win? The reason you're supposed to mark out is not because he won a meaningless briefcase, it's because of what the briefcase MEANS, and what it means is that he's going to win the championship. If he doesn't win the championship, then the briefcase is just a briefcase, a win is just a win and nothing is accomplished. 



truk83 said:


> Where are you coming up with the notion that because Seth is part of Authority that he can get a title shot whenever he wants? Seth winning last night made the most sense. Seth a everything to prove last night because he got Ambrose placed in the match. HHH put everything on his plate should he fail. HHH obviously believes in Seth Rollins because of the actions from last night prove such.


Because based on LOGIC, where you are the boss of a company like this, and you have a guy you're clearly favoring about others, and you want him to be the champion, you would give him title match after title match after title match to ensure that that happened. Him losing a MITB or not having a MITB would not matter in the slightest. Actually, in a company based on logic, Triple H would just award the title to Rollins without even earning it. And they can, if they can take it off Daniel Bryan, they can put it on Seth Rollins.

Again, I said it wouldn't happen because WWE is not a logic based company, and this is why heel authority figures don't work. Because in order to make them work, you have to completely destroy the show and have the heels always win or you can't make sense of it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I must be the only one who is enjoy how this story is progressing 

Why are the people who saw the PPV RAW want to see: 

Cena and Seth: because they won

Dean: to see what he will do

Dean is the only one that people felt his loss
Dean was the biggest Face of the PPV

Stop being so negative because WWE is doing an excellent job with this 
I think they have realized that people like Dean


----------



## Wynter

Is...is Pyro actually trying to apply real world logic in WWE? :lmao

Dude, if we started applying logic to this product, it would fall apart.

WWE Logic rules all, dude lol


You're over thinking it. Seth needed to win this :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah this is the same company where a kid's father was decided by a ladder match :lmao And where a man has been buried alive multiple times only to rise up from it and where a masked (sometimes unmasked) man controls fire :draper2

Anyway that pop for Ambrose returning holy shit :banderas

Granted, that situation always gets a big pop, Miz had a similar spot few years ago where everyone thought he legit hurt his ankle and he was taken to the back, only he returned limping and the crowd went wild. Even then, the Ambrose pop was FAR bigger than I expected :clap


----------



## OMGeno

Work is busy today so I'm just here to say Ambrose was AMAZING last night. Just the beginning of BIG things :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Is...is Pyro actually trying to apply real world logic in WWE? :lmao
> 
> Dude, if we started applying logic to this product, it would fall apart.
> 
> WWE Logic rules all, dude lol
> 
> 
> You're over thinking it. Seth needed to win this :lol


Why the hell does he need it more than Ambrose? Last I checked, Ambrose was better and more over than him, and you're supposed to reward people when they're better and more over than their peers.


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah this is the same company where a kid's father was decided by a ladder match :lmao And where a man has been buried alive multiple times only to rise up from it and where a masked (sometimes unmasked) man controls fire :draper2
> 
> Anyway that pop for Ambrose returning holy shit :banderas
> 
> Granted, that situation always gets a big pop, Miz had a similar spot few years ago where everyone thought he legit hurt his ankle and he was taken to the back, only he returned limping and the crowd went wild. Even then, the Ambrose pop was FAR bigger than I expected :clap


That pop when he returned was amazing. 

I thought he was going to defy the trainers at first and just charge in there, so when he actually walked off I was surprised. And then he came back and WHEEEEEE. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm off work now. :mark:
About to drive home. :mark: :mark:
And watch the mitb match. :mark: :mark: :mark:








:sodone


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Ambrose is getting buried?
How does a guy who had:

a Promo on PPV (the only one of his match)

had Kane / Triple H / Stephanie in his story
I do not understand how I should get interested in Roman vs Triple H when what I see is Dean vs Seth/Kane/Triple H on PPV


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed

once again dean ambrose steps up, I am so blown away by that guy, to me his selling, facials, body language registers so well with a live audience that he begins to get over before even locking up. I think his path way to the top may be a lot longer, but he will get there. I am so thrilled to see him and rollins literally put on a show during mitb. Plus I am glad to see them the company that is so far go with all three guys, although granted Reigns is defiantly being booked as the heir Apparent, despite being the most limited of the three.


----------



## Thee Brain

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because based on LOGIC, where you are the boss of a company like this, and you have a guy you're clearly favoring about others, and you want him to be the champion, you would give him title match after title match after title match to ensure that that happened. Him losing a MITB or not having a MITB would not matter in the slightest. Actually, in a company based on logic, Triple H would just award the title to Rollins without even earning it. And they can, if they can take it off Daniel Bryan, they can put it on Seth Rollins.
> 
> Again, I said it wouldn't happen because WWE is not a logic based company, and this is why heel authority figures don't work. Because in order to make them work, you have to completely destroy the show and have the heels always win or you can't make sense of it.


This, this, this and this again.

This is legitimately one of the main reasons why I cannot watch anything WWE related for years now. Their storylines, which for me constitute one of the integral parts of wrestling are some of the worst kind of storytelling I've ever seen. Atrocious level. But what's even worse then that are the storylines that basically disregard the concept of logic and in this regard there's nothing worse than Authority/GM/CEO storylines. These ones are always devoid of any kind of logic, they make exactly zero sense and are full of plotholes. I for the life of me can't believe they're still doing these type of storylines in 2014. For the love of life and entertainment, be done with this shit.

I really envy anyone who actually manages to still be entertained whilst acknowledging the lack of logic and proper writing on storylines. I don't know how you guys do it. I wish I could do that. And the problem is, considering the main, most important storyline in the company right now and has been for quiet some time is the one that makes zero sense, I just can't convince myself to watch the rest. Also, my favorites are treated like crap, so there's just no motivation at all.

I really wish that I could see things differently.

Oh, and sorry for the total derailment guys. Just needed to get that out.


----------



## YES.YES.

the guy stole the show he was damn awesome trips u just can't keep this guy as a midcarder


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wrestling storylines haven't made sense for a while. I expect logic in the matches and storyline continuity but actual real world logic in wrestling is hard to come by.


----------



## Cobalt

Thee Brain said:


> This, this, this and this again.
> 
> This is legitimately one of the main reasons why I cannot watch anything WWE related for years now. Their storylines, which for me constitute one of the integral parts of wrestling are some of the worst kind of storytelling I've ever seen. Atrocious level. But what's even worse then that are the storylines that basically disregard the concept of logic and in this regard there's nothing worse than Authority/GM/CEO storylines. These ones are always devoid of any kind of logic, they make exactly zero sense and are full of plotholes. I for the life of me can't believe they're still doing these type of storylines in 2014. For the love of life and entertainment, be done with this shit.
> 
> I really envy anyone who actually manages to still be entertained whilst acknowledging the lack of logic and proper writing on storylines. I don't know how you guys do it. I wish I could do that. And the problem is, considering the main, most important storyline in the company right now and has been for quiet some time is the one that makes zero sense, I just can't convince myself to watch the rest. Also, my favorites are treated like crap, so there's just no motivation at all.
> 
> I really wish that I could see things differently.
> 
> Oh, and sorry for the total derailment guys. Just needed to get that out.


I agree with everything here also.

Am I the only one around here who is getting absolutely sick to death of seeing HHH and Steph all over my TV screen and in turn always pulling the strings and ultimately deciding game changing moments? It's been the same boring heel work since Summerslam last year which is rapidly coming around again this year and that means it's been a whole year of the same old shit. I'm so over it, it's repetitive and it's so predictable and boring.

As for Ambrose, absolutely gutted he didn't get the win, I'm a huge Rollins mark but his future for me is set in concrete I am not so sure about Ambrose and it concerns me, I really don't know what the future holds but after last night his easily one of the best if not THE best all round package in the business today.

Oh and that pop for his return was :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Wrestling storylines haven't made sense for a while. I expect logic in the matches and storyline continuity but actual real world logic in wrestling is hard to come by.


People knotting their panties over wrestling logic :lmao

When God has been part of a tag team match and Undertaker rose to the Heavens :faint: and people still expecting something to make sense :lol :lol


----------



## Wynter

Because if we ask for too much logic, Triple H can just fire Dean without care and where does that leave us :lol

This is the world of Sports Entertainment where a whole different type of logic is used and has to be applied.

Like fucking hell, we have a Demon who can control fire on tv....wth logic are you looking for :lol


Kane has died how many times?? :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

I don't even expect much logic or continuity anymore. Haven't for some time. As long as my guys entertain me then (in essence) I'm fine. Even Ambrose said it's all silly and stupid. If you expect there to be much logic then maybe a break away is what you need. :lol


----------



## Eddie Ray

My boy did it. he was the MVP of the night and got the biggest pops!!! I'm so proud of him.

GOATing as usual! 

that ladder suplex...jesus christ on a cracker...fearless motherfucker. he was inches away from landing on his neck, I hope he doesn't make a habit of doing stupid shit like that, for his own health above all else.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I only know about that suplex from the gif posted in here. :banderas

I'm home now. My body is ready to watch this match. kada


----------



## Wynter

Make sure to watch Dean's promo too Caly :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay will do


----------



## JacqSparrow

Wrestling is not something to expect logic or even continuous plot lines from 

And THAT PROMO :mark: :mark:


----------



## Yuiren

I'm so damn pissed about Rollins winning. And that's a great thing, because I usually don't care that much about who wins or loses because I don't care that much about wrestlers. But even though I wanna bring out the fork and hunt Seth down I'm so happy that they've made him such a wonderful heel that I hate him. I mean, I'm so invested in Dean/Seth feud that I've ditched all logic about "this is good for Rollins, he needs this more and it makes the feud better" and just feel exactly how WWE wants me to feel, I'm so behind Ambrose even though I love Seth too. I'm so excited about Raw and I can't wait for Dean to get his revenge :

Basically I was hoping either Seth or Dean to win, so yeah I'm happy about the outcome, but the mark in me has taken over and I'm such a sore loser I'm actually angry :lol Good job WWE.

The match was awesome, and the crowd went absolutely NUTS when Dean came back. I'm so, so, so happy that Dean seems to be pretty over with the crowd. The thing about him is that I've never been this proud of any wrestler before, I just feel like he deserves every bit of praise and fame he gets. Ah the damn feels.

When Kane came out I was just yelling "take it Ambrose, come on take it JUST CLIMB PLEASE" even though I knew he was going to lose. Like I said, can't wait for Raw. Definitely want Dean to steal the case and take it to a pawn shop :dance

To summarize, Ambrose = :bow


----------



## Zarra

Yuiren said:


> The match was awesome, and the crowd went absolutely NUTS when Dean came back. I'm so, so, so happy that Dean seems to be pretty over with the crowd. The thing about him is that I've never been this proud of any wrestler before, I just feel like he deserves every bit of praise and fame he gets. Ah the damn feels.


Yess :cheer:cheer:cheer

:bow


----------



## Vics1971

Eddie Ray said:


> My boy did it. he was the MVP of the night and got the biggest pops!!! I'm so proud of him.
> 
> GOATing as usual!
> 
> that ladder suplex...jesus christ on a cracker...fearless motherfucker. he was inches away from landing on his neck, I hope he doesn't make a habit of doing stupid shit like that, for his own health above all else.


That legit scared me for a moment until he moved after he'd done it, and it isn't as if i'm not used to seeing shit like that, I've seen enough Hardy/Edge and Christian etc. I too hope he doesn't do too much of that.

Pops of the night though, yesss!


----------



## JacqSparrow

Yuiren said:


> I'm so damn pissed about Rollins winning. And that's a great thing, because I usually don't care that much about who wins or loses because I don't care that much about wrestlers. But even though I wanna bring out the fork and hunt Seth down I'm so happy that they've made him such a wonderful heel that I hate him. I mean, I'm so invested in Dean/Seth feud that I've ditched all logic about "this is good for Rollins, he needs this more and it makes the feud better" and just feel exactly how WWE wants me to feel, I'm so behind Ambrose even though I love Seth too. I'm so excited about Raw and I can't wait for Dean to get his revenge :
> 
> Basically I was hoping either Seth or Dean to win, so yeah I'm happy about the outcome, but the mark in me has taken over and I'm such a sore loser I'm actually angry :lol Good job WWE.
> 
> The match was awesome, and the crowd went absolutely NUTS when Dean came back. I'm so, so, so happy that Dean seems to be pretty over with the crowd. The thing about him is that I've never been this proud of any wrestler before, I just feel like he deserves every bit of praise and fame he gets. Ah the damn feels.
> 
> When Kane came out I was just yelling "take it Ambrose, come on take it JUST CLIMB PLEASE" even though I knew he was going to lose. Like I said, can't wait for Raw. Definitely want Dean to steal the case and take it to a pawn shop :dance
> 
> To summarize, Ambrose = :bow


I was completely on Dean's side myself, which surprised me in a good way :lol When Kane came out, I was yelling, "IGNORE HIM AND GET THAT CASE NOW."

Footage of Dean holding it hostage, please  And Seth just frustrated because he has to understand you don't just reason with a crazy person


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler


----------



## Yuiren

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler


:side::side::side:

By the way thanks to you I was calling Rollins Sith the whole match without even thinking about it. It just feels so right.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for raw tonight


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I saw again the match and WWE is create two superstars from Seth and Dean


----------



## shutupchico

ambrose is probably the most interesting character in the wwe right now. his promo before his match was a classic, actually it seems like all his promos so far have been classics, this 1 might take the cake though. boston gave him a stock boostin reaction, was good to see. the pop for the run in was attitude era material. also wtf @ nicole being turned on by him sticking a bunch of forks in stephanie's forehead.


----------



## Ryan193

Was actually up on my feet shouting at the screen for him to win before Kane came out and despite the fact I also love Rollins was devastated when he didn't win :lmao

Best wrestler on the planet just now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Holy FUCKING shit. I don't give a flying fuck what the naysayers think that match was spectacular. All men involved did an amazing job, but imo Ambrose was the fucking STAR of the show. "LET'S GO AMBROSE" "WE WANT AMBROSE" Our man Ambrose is fucking MADE. When he first came out...that guitar windup at the beginning of his theme...the way the crowd rose and cheered and raised their hands in the air... felt like I was at a fucking Motley Crue concert for a second. I loved how Dean just went straight for fucking Seth no shits given about everything and everyone else. When he was a part of the match he didn't try to mow through everyone. He sold the injuries inflicted on him and helped make everyone look like a potential winner. 

Oh and that superplex. That FUCKING superplex...








HOLY fucking SHIT man kada

:sodone

When Ambrose came back into the match from the back... Man the way that crowd fucking ROARED... :banderas

Ambrose may not have won, but EVERYONE knew that if not for Kane then he would have. He will not be viewed as weak by the masses. Everyone will fucking know the badassery of Dean Ambrose from this day forward if they didn't already. I guaran-fucking-TEE it.

GOD.... UGH... I need to calm down...

Oh wait and there was his promo... kada kada kada kada
































Fucking Christ man... I am so proud to be an Ambrose mark.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

MITB Briefcase match vs MITB title match: the difference between two match. 

Either what happened in the ring, as the reactions of the crowd during the match
:lol


----------



## Kratosx23

> Our man Ambrose is fucking MADE.


Made what? Made to look like the weak link of The Shield? Made to look like an idiot? Made to look like a guy who constantly loses? Made to look like a guy who's so broke he has to go through Luke Harper's hand me downs?



> Ambrose may not have won, but EVERYONE knew that if not for Kane then he would have.


That type of thinking doesn't apply. It doesn't matter who WOULD HAVE won, it only matters who DID win. You can have it won all you want, but if you don't actually win it, you lose.


----------



## Nicole Queen

shutupchico said:


> ambrose is probably the most interesting character in the wwe right now. his promo before his match was a classic, actually it seems like all his promos so far have been classics, this 1 might take the cake though. boston gave him a stock boostin reaction, was good to see. the pop for the run in was attitude era material. *also wtf @ nicole being turned on by him sticking a bunch of forks in stephanie's forehead*.


Crazed Ambrose turns me on :yum: :lol

No neccessary need for forks :draper2



Calamity Glitch said:


> Fucking Christ man... I am so proud to be an Ambrose mark.


AmBros/AmHoes going strong :mark: :mark: :mark:

Expecting in the coming future to see dozens of "Ambrose Is God" signs :banderas


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Made what? Made to look like the weak link of The Shield? Made to look like an idiot? Made to look like a guy who constantly loses?
> 
> 
> 
> That type of thinking doesn't matter in wrestling. It doesn't matter who WOULD HAVE won, it only matters who DID win. You can have it won all you want, but if you don't actually win it, you lose.


You saw the same PPV that I?

Ambrose left this PPV as the best FACE currently

I'm pessimistic, but I do not understand your pessimism


----------



## Eddie Ray

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That type of thinking doesn't apply. It doesn't matter who WOULD HAVE won, it only matters who DID win. You can have it won all you want, but if you don't actually win it, you lose.


kind of. Traditionally wrestling lead the heels to win the majority of the time, building up a sympathetic babyface.

Ambrose lost this match to further the feud. he didn't get complete revenge because he was screwed and now part of that revenge is going to entail ripping that case out of Rollin's hands and depriving him of an opportunity. this feud is at least going on until summerslam. AT LEAST. this is the beginning. its giving the story more depth.

if your not watching to see how the only good story right now is progressing and enjoying the ups and downs then I suggest you stop watching.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not even gonna let you Reigns on my parade, Pyro.










I'm too fucking happy.


----------



## ThisIzLeon

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Made what? Made to look like the weak link of The Shield? Made to look like an idiot? Made to look like a guy who constantly loses? Made to look like a guy who's so broke he has to go through Luke Harper's hand me downs?
> 
> 
> 
> That type of thinking doesn't apply. It doesn't matter who WOULD HAVE won, it only matters who DID win. You can have it won all you want, but if you don't actually win it, you lose.


Wrong.

I watched the MITB with a group of my casual friends and they all believed that Ambrose was flat out screwed and should have won. 

I'm sure plenty of casuals feel that way.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

ThisIzLeon said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I watched the MITB with a group of my casual friends and they all believed that Ambrose was flat out screwed and should have won.
> 
> I'm sure plenty of casuals feel that way.


No, I'm not wrong because you didn't prove anything I said wrong. Who CARES what your casual friends think? Seth Rollins has a MITB contract, Dean Ambrose does NOT have a MITB contract. Those are indisputable facts. Who the fans THINK should have won does not change who did, it does not change who has what, it does not change who's getting pushed.




SóniaPortugal said:


> You saw the same PPV that I?
> 
> Ambrose left this PPV as the best FACE currently
> 
> I'm pessimistic, but I do not understand your pessimism


I didn't watch it, but I read everything that happened. A viewing would not have changed my opinion in my slightest.



Eddie Ray said:


> kind of. Traditionally wrestling lead the heels to win the majority of the time, building up a sympathetic babyface.
> 
> Ambrose lost this match to further the feud. he didn't get complete revenge because he was screwed and now part of that revenge is going to entail ripping that case out of Rollin's hands and depriving him of an opportunity. this feud is at least going on until summerslam. AT LEAST. this is the beginning. its giving the story more depth.


I'm going to laugh so hard at this when Rollins just beats him in the blow off and moves on, because that's the way WWE works. It's not about heel and face, it's about who do we like and who do we not. There's no revenge here, and even if there is, it's pointless revenge that won't involve Rollins losing his MITB.



> if your not watching to see how the only good story right now is progressing and enjoying the ups and downs then I suggest you stop watching.


There are no ups, there's only downs. Rollins beats his fucking ass every single week, humiliates him constantly, hits him with his finisher about 10 times leading up to the show, costs him matches, and then beats him at the PPV on top of that. What up is there in that?

And I essentially have stopped watching. I have to be involved in some way, but for the time being, I'm just reading what goes on and commenting on that because honestly, I don't think I can handle actually sitting through this crap any more. At least until I give in in a couple of weeks, because sadly, I know me and I know I will.


----------



## shutupchico

i'm confused as to why pyro's opinion seems to be so respected around here. he's totally off on ambrose, it is pretty funny seeing how his depression shines through in his posts though.


----------



## Yuiren

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I'm not wrong because you didn't prove anything I said wrong. Who CARES what your casual friends think? Seth Rollins has a MITB contract, Dean Ambrose does NOT have a MITB contract. Those are indisputable facts. Who the fans THINK should have won does not change who did, it does not change who has what, it does not change who's getting pushed.


I think the great thing about wrestling is that there is more to matches than just winning and losing. In wrestling you can look strong even if you lose, like almost everybody thinks Ambrose did. In my opinion you kind of miss something if you only count the results. But whatever, I know you watch it however you want to watch it, so just saying.

Shouldn't you at least be happy about the fact that everybody is pretty much worshipping Ambrose even when you think he's being used wrong and will fail?

By the way, someone said on a Finnish forum that Ambrose/Rollins feud is like bacon rolled in bacon : I don't think it can be said any better.


----------



## CALΔMITY

shutupchico said:


> i'm confused as to why pyro's opinion seems to be so respected around here. he's totally off on ambrose, it is pretty funny seeing how his depression shines through in his posts though.


I can respect Pyro's perspective without agreeing with it.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I'm still buzzing from last night, I could barely sleep. Need to watch Raw like NOW!




WynterWarm12 said:


> I choose to believe Ambrose's stock has went up after last night. Crowd was super behind his crazy ass :lol


Ambrose's stock went WAY up! And it's still climbing IMO!! :bow:bow 




DannyMack said:


> I wanna see Ambrose let loose backstage tearing the place up and smashing HHH & Steph's office up with a baseball bat, whilst going on the hunt for HHH, Kane & Rollins. He should start grabbing random members of staff screaming in their face "Where's Seeeeeth!?!?". Plus plenty of promo time would be great.


I want this to happen so badly :mark::mark::mark:



Nicole Queen said:


> Guys, I'm disappointed in you, I was expecting to have about 100 more pages to catch up
> 
> 
> 
> :bow :bow :bow
> 
> The most fucking beautiful suplex I've seen in my entire life :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect way to gain more heat for Rollins.
> 
> And fuck you bitches : who said that Dean losing in any way would make him seem weak - dude got the biggest pops, he had great showing, he was injured and yet returned to make the crowd lose their shit and would have won had Kane didn't come out. What better way to lose but still look strong?
> 
> :draper2
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> 
> :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:bow:bow
> 
> 
> 
> Might be a bit weird and disturbing but this scenario turns me on a bit :yum: Crazed Ambrose is best for business :dance
> 
> 
> 
> NO! :faint:
> 
> I'd love Ambrose/Rollins in a Punk/Cena type long-term feud :ex:
> 
> Make it happen WWE :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> kada kada kada kada kada
> 
> 
> 
> THE FLAVOR OF EXISTENCE :bow
> 
> 
> 
> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> :bow "Scumbag!" :bow "Scumbag!" :bow "Scumbag!" :bow
> 
> 
> 
> :faint: Then the Ambrarmy (Ambrose army) will riot with forks and barbed wire :cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> :vince$ :vince$ :vince$
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing Pyro has ever posted that made me laugh out loud :lol, rather than feel pessimism :
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose :ambrose :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose :ambrose :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some more goodness :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> "AMBROSE IS GOD" SIGN, BITCHES :cheer


:banderas:wall:wall GLORIOUS POST NICOLE


----------



## silverspirit2001

shutupchico said:


> i'm confused as to why pyro's opinion seems to be so respected around here. he's totally off on ambrose, it is pretty funny seeing how his depression shines through in his posts though.


He is excellent troll bait. And sometimes is right. 

The problem is, that Seth Rollins was originally painted as the one who would be a potential breakout star from the shield from his performances in the shield. But since Ambrose has been cut loose, he has really impressed a lot of fans. The question is, has he impressed the management to re-evaluate who deserves the push more - and that depends on Ambrose continually exciting fans.

Its all up to Dean at the moment.


----------



## CALΔMITY

>


:sodone


----------



## Bushmaster

Yuiren said:


> :side::side::side:
> 
> By the way thanks to you I was calling Rollins Sith the whole match without even thinking about it. It just feels so right.


Been calling him Sith Rollins for a little while. And since he is a traitor I call him Seath Rollins from time to time, Cal might get that :lel.

But again


Spoiler











Itold you guys


----------



## Kratosx23

shutupchico said:


> i'm confused as to why pyro's opinion seems to be so respected around here. he's totally off on ambrose, it is pretty funny seeing how his depression shines through in his posts though.


Off about what? Insanely talented guy that management constantly fucks? Watch the show, there's nobody more right about him than I am. Everybody else is too busy blowing sunshine up their ass to see what's actually happening.



> Shouldn't you at least be happy about the fact that everybody is pretty much worshipping Ambrose even when you think he's being used wrong and will fail?


No, because I don't CARE what the fans think. All that matters is how he's used, and he's used badly. This praise does not translate to the world championship.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> Been calling him Sith Rollins for a little while. And since he is a traitor *I call him Seath Rollins* from time to time, Cal might get that :lel.
> 
> But again
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Itold you guys


I remember that from Chatbox, but not so much the context. I just remember thinking it was funny. :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

silverspirit2001 said:


> He is excellent troll bait. And sometimes is right.
> 
> The problem is, that Seth Rollins was originally painted as the one who would be a potential breakout star from the shield from his performances in the shield. But since *Ambrose has been cut loose, he has really impressed a lot of fans. The question is, has he impressed the management to re-evaluate who deserves the push more - and that depends on Ambrose continually exciting fans.
> 
> Its all up to Dean at the moment.*





> Dean Ambrose has been receiving a lot of praise backstage for his recent promo work and how he’s been getting over on his own without The Shield.


:ambrose3 getting the job done


----------



## Yuiren

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, because I don't CARE what the fans think. All that matters is how he's used, and he's used badly. This praise does not translate to the world championship.


All I can think about right now is Ambrose in a horrible, boring and pointless feud which no one wants to see or gives a shit about and which completely destroys the whole Ambrose character and his whole momentum. At the end of this feud Ambrose finally wins the world championship but no one cares at all because everything has been just that bad. No one except Pyro, who finally thinks justice has been done and everything is fine in the world because Ambrose is the champion.


----------



## DGenerationMC

PGSucks said:


> If it means Ambrose vs. Rollins is saved for SummerSlam (which I'll be going to ), I'm fine with it.


Would rather see Reigns & Ambrose vs Rollins & Kane in a Tornado Tag Match.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Yuiren said:


> *All I can think about right now is Ambrose in a horrible, boring and pointless feud which no one wants to see or gives a shit about and which completely destroys the whole Ambrose character and his whole momentum*. At the end of this feud Ambrose finally wins the world championship but no one cares at all because everything has been just that bad. No one except Pyro, who finally thinks justice has been done and everything is fine in the world because Ambrose is the champion.


Not sure if serious or sarcastic :hmm:


----------



## shutupchico

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Off about what? Insanely talented guy that management constantly fucks? Watch the show, there's nobody more right about him than I am. Everybody else is too busy blowing sunshine up their ass to see what's actually happening.
> 
> 
> 
> No, because I don't CARE what the fans think. All that matters is how he's used, and he's used badly. This praise does not translate to the world championship.



what do u mean management constantly fucks? first off he's only been solo for less than a month so how much constant can happen in that time period? but anyway, management made him look like the star of the night! he was the only one who got a promo, his entrance was last, he superplexed rollins from the top of the ladder, they gave him the dramatic heroic moment when he came running back out after the injury angle, and the crowd went insane. he proceeded to beat the shit out of rollins, and it was obvious he had it won before being screwed by kane. ambrose is the underdog/try to beat the system kind of guy, u can't put him over right away. he's got the talent, and the fans behind him, that's huge. it's obvious he's going to the top. he's like daniel bryan in 2012 right now. the loss got him more over than if he won.


----------



## DOPA

As happy as I am for Dean and how he performed at MITB and how over he is starting to become I can't help but think he is in the same position as *Daniel Bryan* was from 2012-2013 in the sense that it is so fucking obvious he is the guy who is connecting with the fans and is getting the most over out of all the Shield members yet he is the one who is being left behind and isn't going to get the big push. Which is the one fucking thing I never understand with WWE. They did it with Bryan and I have a feeling they might do it with Ambrose.

The chants and pops Ambrose was getting were the biggest of the night and the pop he got after returning from the arm/shoulder injury was definitely the biggest. Fans are really starting to become invested and get behind Ambrose yet they are looking past all of that in favour of the guy who has THE LOOK in Reigns.

That's not to say Reigns didn't get a good reaction but not one that is warranted to be super pushed as the face of the company down the line. Reigns is still mostly about potential. Ambrose is *THERE* and should be unleashed to the world and be the one with getting the long term push and the faith behind. Unfortunately WWE never works that way.

Hopefully it will be a case of the more they push Ambrose aside and shove other people in our faces who we feel doesn't warrant it, the more over Ambrose will become like with Bryan last year.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ambrose's pop when he came back from injury was immense but that spot generally produces those kind of reactions especially for an upper midcard to main event guy. Like I said, Ziggler was just as over as Dean. Let's just hope they don't try to ruin Dean like they've been with Dolph.


----------



## Yuiren

Ccoffey89 said:


> Not sure if serious or sarcastic :hmm:


Ah, I don't know if that's what you meant but I wasn't talking about what's happening right now, just imagining a situation.


----------



## shutupchico

Sith Rollins said:


> Ambrose's pop when he came back from injury was immense but that spot generally produces those kind of reactions especially for an upper midcard to main event guy. Like I said, Ziggler was just as over as Dean. Let's just hope they don't try to ruin Dean like they've been with Dolph.


except for they didn't give that spot to ziggler. they gave the spot to ambrose, because they're pushing him, and they were hoping he got the reaction that he did.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Yuiren said:


> Ah, I don't know if that's what you meant but I wasn't talking about what's happening right now, just imagining a situation.


ohh ok. I was going to say Ambrose is in the most interesting feud at the moment and its perfect for his character. lol. You mean like if he were facing Titus Oneil or something that does nothing for him??


----------



## DannyMack

Ambrose will definitely benefit from this loss. It doesn't happen all the time, but sometimes a loss can be just as beneficial if not more so to career than a win. Austin vs Bret (WM13), Bryan vs Sheamus (WM28) etc. These matches are proof that guys can get over and stay over with the fans by becoming sympathetic. The fans want to see them rise from the ashes and ascend to the top of the todem pole in WWE. This will be the case with Ambrose. He fought through a storyline arm injury and was screwed by The Authority. Now the fans will be begging for Ambrose to get his revenge on Seth and the rest of The Authority. Mark my words, Ambrose will become even more over after this loss. He's going places. BELIEVE THAT!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Yuiren said:


> All I can think about right now is Ambrose in a horrible, boring and pointless feud which no one wants to see or gives a shit about and which completely destroys the whole Ambrose character and his whole momentum. At the end of this feud Ambrose finally wins the world championship but no one cares at all because everything has been just that bad. No one except Pyro, who finally thinks justice has been done and everything is fine in the world because Ambrose is the champion.


:side::side::side:


----------



## Ccoffey89

From Raw's 5 point preview




> Enemy for life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> … Dean Ambrose. The Lunatic Fringe may not have succeeded in capturing the Money in the Bank contract, but the former United States Champion is likely not done with Rollins, or The Authority, by a long shot. *Ambrose will likely have an opportunity to speak his mind at some point on Raw, though it’s equally likely he lets his fists do the talking instead.*


:banderas I really want to see Ambrose does tonight.


----------



## shutupchico

Yuiren said:


> All I can think about right now is Ambrose in a horrible, boring and pointless feud which no one wants to see or gives a shit about and which completely destroys the whole Ambrose character and his whole momentum. At the end of this feud Ambrose finally wins the world championship but no one cares at all because everything has been just that bad. No one except Pyro, who finally thinks justice has been done and everything is fine in the world because Ambrose is the champion.


LOL! nice post, seems to be going over most people's heads though.


----------



## xCELLx

Ambrose = The Austin of this decade.

BadAss babyface that man, woman and child can go fucking nuts for.

Last night just underlined it, bottom line.


----------



## Yuiren

Ccoffey89 said:


> ohh ok. I was going to say Ambrose is in the most interesting feud at the moment and its perfect for his character. lol. You mean like if he were facing Titus Oneil or something that does nothing for him??


Haha don't worry, I agree with you 100%. It was an answer to Pyro who said he doesn't care if Dean is over right now, all he cares about is the championship. So I guess that he'd prefer Dean in a horrible feud where he becomes the champion to what we have now, an amazing rivalry that's gotten Dean over as fuck. Which is something that I can't understand but who am I to judge anyone's opinion.

And yeah Titus would be just horrible, I was thinking about Khali or something


----------



## Bushmaster

shutupchico said:


> except for they didn't give that spot to ziggler. they gave the spot to ambrose, because they're pushing him, and they were hoping he got the reaction that he did.


Did I say anything about anyone else from the match getting that spot? I said that spot generally generates huge pops and Dean got the pop of the night when he came back. Dean and Seth were the only one with an actual storyline so only story related things that would've happened would have been between them.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Yuiren said:


> Haha don't worry, I agree with you 100%. It was an answer to Pyro who said he doesn't care if Dean is over right now, all he cares about is the championship. So I guess that he'd prefer Dean in a horrible feud where he becomes the champion to what we have now, an amazing rivalry that's gotten Dean over as fuck. Which is something that I can't understand but who am I to judge anyone's opinion.
> 
> And yeah Titus would be just horrible, I was thinking about Khali or something


Pyro has a unique perspective indeed. But that's why he's Pyro. Ambrose is the most over guy in the company right now. More over than Reigns IMO! Lord help us if Khali got in a feud with Dean. :| Idk why he's still employed, we haven't seen him on tv in FOREVER, thankfully. 

I hope that last comment doesn't come and bite me in the ass :side:


----------



## shutupchico

Sith Rollins said:


> Ambrose's pop when he came back from injury was immense but that spot generally produces those kind of reactions especially for an upper midcard to main event guy. Like I said, Ziggler was just as over as Dean. Let's just hope they don't try to ruin Dean like they've been with Dolph.


what i'm saying is that's a clear build up move. anyone who gets the come back out from injury spot, combined with the pop it generated on the way up. if ziggler got it, u could bet ziggler would be on his way up as well. ziggler is maybe 60% of the overall talent ambrose is though so it's understandable why he wouldn't.


----------



## leojay

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That type of thinking doesn't apply. It doesn't matter who WOULD HAVE won, it only matters who DID win. You can have it won all you want, but if you don't actually win it, you lose.


Yeah, because Daniel Bryan being screwed out of all of his title matches didn't make him one of the most popular and sympathetic underdog babyface of all time, right? You fucking idiot.


----------



## Bushmaster

shutupchico said:


> what i'm saying is that's a clear build up move. anyone who gets the come back out from injury spot, combined with the pop it generated on the way up. if ziggler got it, u could bet ziggler would be on his way up as well. *ziggler is maybe 60% of the overall talent ambrose is though so it's understandable why he wouldn't*.


:shrug they're both great. I'm not one to think Dean is so far above everyone else on the roster though.

Interested to see what's gonna happen tonight, you'd think since Kane cost him the match it would lead to a feud between them. Hopefully it would be a one off if it does happen. Not sure a feud with the Demon Kane can help much, unless Seth will be involved.


----------



## The Bloodline

Ambrose is probably getting the biggest and most clear cut push right now. I'm relieved. There was so much speculation before the group seperated that they didn't care about him(which I never actually thought). & now my thoughts are confirmed. They see the gold in Ambrose . Can't wait for raw tonight.


----------



## Nicole Queen

L-DOPA said:


> As happy as I am for Dean and how he performed at MITB and how over he is starting to become I can't help but think he is in the same position as *Daniel Bryan* was from 2012-2013 in the sense that it is so fucking obvious he is the guy who is connecting with the fans and is getting the most over out of all the Shield members yet he is the one who is being left behind and isn't going to get the big push. Which is the one fucking thing I never understand with WWE. They did it with Bryan and I have a feeling they might do it with Ambrose.
> 
> The chants and pops Ambrose was getting were the biggest of the night and the pop he got after returning from the arm/shoulder injury was definitely the biggest. Fans are really starting to become invested and get behind Ambrose yet they are looking past all of that in favour of the guy who has THE LOOK in Reigns.
> 
> That's not to say Reigns didn't get a good reaction but not one that is warranted to be super pushed as the face of the company down the line. Reigns is still mostly about potential. Ambrose is *THERE* and should be unleashed to the world and be the one with getting the long term push and the faith behind. Unfortunately WWE never works that way.
> 
> Hopefully it will be a case of the more they push Ambrose aside and shove other people in our faces who we feel doesn't warrant it, the more over Ambrose will become like with Bryan last year.


:clap :clap :clap

It's just so weird to when I go back a few months ago, people (myself included) were 100% sure that Dean and Seth would amount to nothing and Roman will be the biggest star. They are obviously still gonna push Reigns there, but Ambrose and Rollins are really showing that they are standout stars and can be the guys to carry the company for the next decade.

I'm very excited to see how far they will go but we all know that even if they are the fan-favorites (ICW/casuals alike) it's gonna need something of the proportions of the 'Yes Movement' to keep them on top if WWE screws them over somehow.

WWE and a lot of "non-ICW" marks who still are part of the ICW :lol have such hard-on for big muscled guys that's inevitable talented guys will get fed to some Chosen One :side: It's a shame that people (and management it seems) are just now starting to see what the GOATs : can bring to the table and are giving them time to showcase themselves. I always make the comparisons between the three Shield guys - the one with the "LOOK" who will be put at the top of the company is still unable to show substance to keep himself there, while the guys that everyone though are just either a spot monkey or some twitchy fucker :lol are actually being the most interesting thing in the company and are (Ambrose in particular) the only reason posters around here state they still enjoy something in #WWfuckEry.



DannyMack said:


> Ambrose will definitely benefit from this loss. It doesn't happen all the time, but sometimes a loss can be just as beneficial if not more so to career than a win. Austin vs Bret (WM13), Bryan vs Sheamus (WM28) etc. These matches are proof that guys can get over and stay over with the fans by becoming sympathetic. The fans want to see them rise from the ashes and ascend to the top of the todem pole in WWE. This will be the case with Ambrose. He fought through a storyline arm injury and was screwed by The Authority. Now the fans will be begging for Ambrose to get his revenge on Seth and the rest of The Authority. Mark my words, Ambrose will become even more over after this loss. He's going places. BELIEVE THAT!


:bow

Another thing I constantly say, Ambrose losing doesn't necessary hurt him (especially this early in the feud); plenty of ways to screw him over and have him beaten only by some interference, which still puts him over strong unlike his opponent.

This underdog storyline (or should we say _street dog_ :cool2) plus his crazy behaviour can get him incredibly over and he's without a doubt the most entertaining face in a decade at least. Even when he turns heel down the road (or at least pushed as badass lone tweener) he will be among the top acts; there are plenty of entertaining guys (faces or heels) but none have that _scumbag-ness_ :cool2 which will always keep him apart of the rest and make him stand out.



shutupchico said:


> what i'm saying is that's a clear build up move. anyone who gets the come back out from injury spot, combined with the pop it generated on the way up. if ziggler got it, u could bet ziggler would be on his way up as well. ziggler is maybe 60% of the overall talent ambrose is though so it's understandable why he wouldn't.


Except Chico, they popped so hard not only because it was a build-up spot like every single one of the same, but because people are hyped to see Dean kick Seth's ass. So if Ziggler had gotten back he would have been cheered by the crowd, but it wouldn't have such big impact anyway. :shrug Did you not hear the fucking pop where Dean climbed the ladder? People want to see the Scumbag get his revenge 

Just some positivity after having to go through Pyro's posts :side:

:rep :rep :rep :rep :rep

And posting this again because of reasons :dance

Continuing the GOATness 8*D - part ∞ of ∞































































BELIEVE IN DEAN GOATBROSE, BITCHES! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sith Rollins said:


> Ambrose's pop when he came back from injury was immense but that spot generally produces those kind of reactions especially for an upper midcard to main event guy. Like I said, Ziggler was just as over as Dean. Let's just hope they don't try to ruin Dean like they've been with Dolph.


Except the crowd wasn't going crazy for him only when he came back. They were chanting "we want Ambrose" when he was backstage and out of the match. Even with Ziggler still in the match, the crowd wanted Dean out there more than anyone else. They basically forgot all about Ziggler.


----------



## shutupchico

Sith Rollins said:


> :shrug they're both great. I'm not one to think Dean is so far above everyone else on the roster though.
> 
> Interested to see what's gonna happen tonight, you'd think since Kane cost him the match it would lead to a feud between them. Hopefully it would be a one off if it does happen. Not sure a feud with the Demon Kane can help much, unless Seth will be involved.


ziggler is good, but he lacks the it factor to make him a star. yea, a feud with kane is always a tough spot. he's(kane) not good enough to elevate anyone. in that sense, i'd agree with pyro's logic that feuding with kane means ambrose needs to pick up wins, and convincingly so. u know the matches won't be anything to remember, and neither will a story involving kane, and it's not like kane is seen as a top guy, so the wins become that much more important. i'm sure ambrose will get them, since the only real reason kane is still around right now is to put people over.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Off about what? Insanely talented guy that management constantly fucks? Watch the show, there's nobody more right about him than I am. Everybody else is too busy blowing sunshine up their ass to see what's actually happening.
> 
> 
> 
> No, because I don't CARE what the fans think. All that matters is how he's used, and he's used badly. This praise does not translate to the world championship.


Why wouldn't you care what the fans think? Steve Austin got his push mainly due to the crowd reactions he was getting at the time. The Rock was hated by the fans as a babyface as Rocky Maivia and only got his push when he got over in the Nation of Domination. Daniel Bryan became champ and main evented WM solely due to the fans.

Ambrose is the most over babyface right now. But even more importantly, he is the first badass face the company has had in a long long time. He is fresh, has the crowd behind him, and is very talented like you said.

He will undoubtedly be a multi time world champ.


----------



## Empress

Dean was easily the night's MVP. He is over and it was a joy to watch. : 

He and Kofi carried that match with some good spots. I'm glad that he didn't throw himself around. There's no point in shortening your career for 10 seconds of glory. 

The ending was ridiculous. Some of my excitement dissipated from how the match ended and it reflected with how dead the crowd got after Seth's Kane assisted win. The crowd would have gone insane if Dean had won.


----------



## Waffelz

BrownianMotion said:


> Except the crowd wasn't going crazy for him only when he came back. They were chanting "we want Ambrose" when he was backstage and out of the match. Even with Ziggler still in the match, the crowd wanted Dean out there more than anyone else. They basically forgot all about Ziggler.


They were chanting "Let's go Ziggler" throughout the match...


----------



## Kratosx23

Yuiren said:


> All I can think about right now is Ambrose in a horrible, boring and pointless feud which no one wants to see or gives a shit about and which completely destroys the whole Ambrose character and his whole momentum. At the end of this feud Ambrose finally wins the world championship but no one cares at all because everything has been just that bad. No one except Pyro, who finally thinks justice has been done and everything is fine in the world because Ambrose is the champion.


You've just described an impossible situation. If he's the champion, he has momentum. That about covers it, though. The championship is more important to me than the fans are, I'm not gonna deny that.



shutupchico said:


> what do u mean management constantly fucks? first off he had only been solo for less than a month so how much constant can happen in that time period?


You tell me. Rollins won a MITB contract in that time and Reigns has decimated anybody he's faced. Not Ambrose, the guy who's been hit with Rollins' finisher so many times, he has a boot imprint in the back of his head. 

What I mean by they constantly fuck him is that if you look at his entire run, he's been the bitch of the group. You know, Rollins is the architect, Reigns is the powerhouse, Ambrose's nickname is the bitch, because he's always jobbing. His back has spent more time on a WWE canvas than it's spent on his bed. The other two were constantly protected. Seth Rollins hasn't lost one match this year and Roman Reigns' push speaks for itself. Ambrose, in addition to the way he's been booked from the perspective of being a geek, was, and probably still is being marginalized on the mic. He's not able to cut as good of a promo as he can, with the shit they give him to make him look stupid. That shit with the ear the other week was just cringeworthy. That's the type of material they give to somebody they don't want to get over.



> but anyway, management made him look like the star of the night! he was the only one who got a promo, his entrance was last, he superplexed rollins from the top of the ladder, they gave him the dramatic heroic moment when he came running back out after the injury angle, and the crowd went insane. he proceeded to beat the shit out of rollins, and it was obvious he had it won before being screwed by kane. ambrose is the underdog/try to beat the system kind of guy, u can't put him over right away.


Judging by his 2 years in The Shield, they can't EVER put him over. I'll bet you anything most fans don't even know what his finisher is, because he never wins. 



> he's got the talent, and the fans behind him, that's huge. it's obvious he's going to the top. *he's like daniel bryan in 2012 right now*. the loss got him more over than if he won.


Well if that's the case, he can stay right at the fucking bottom then. It's not, I'm just saying...

More over? They don't care about overness. They've pushed guys with no crowd reaction at all, and not pushed talent that was over. That's what they do, it's all politics. The fact that people were saying that Dolph Ziggler was as over as he was is as much confirmation as I ever needed that Ambrose is not going to get pushed. He's right at that level of overness where they can still completely ignore him.



> Mark my words, Ambrose will become even more over after this loss. He's going places. BELIEVE THAT!


Yeah, the gutter comes to mind.



BrownianMotion said:


> Why wouldn't you care what the fans think? Steve Austin got his push mainly due to the crowd reactions he was getting at the time. The Rock was hated by the fans as a babyface as Rocky Maivia and only got his push when he got over in the Nation of Domination. Daniel Bryan became champ and main evented WM solely due to the fans.
> 
> Ambrose is the most over babyface right now. But even more importantly, he is the first badass face the company has had in a long long time. He is fresh, has the crowd behind him, and is very talented like you said.
> 
> *He will undoubtedly be a multi time world champ*.


BULL. SHIT. He won't be a one time world champ under these people.

I'm well aware that if somebody gets super over, they usually push them, but that doesn't change anything. Do I care if Austin is over if they just decide that he's never getting the title? Hell no. Then it meant nothing. Cheers don't entertain me.


----------



## OMGeno

My two cents is that Ambrose will not be feuding with Kane. Kane is just there to help the authority accomplish what they need at any specific moment (since they have nothing else for him to do). WWE knows that people want to see Seth vs Dean BADLY and they're not going to let that cool off to start a feud that no one cares about. Ambrose isn't going to suddenly forget that he hates Rollins. Kane was just doing what he was told so why would Dean waste his time on him? With Rollins, it's personal and Ambrose still wants to kill him.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Waffelz said:


> They were chanting "Let's go Ziggler" throughout the match...


They chanted "let's go Ziggler" a couple of times. Just as they chanted for RVD. That wasn't my point. As the match went on, the crowd became increasingly hotter for Ambrose to the point where he was the focal point. So much so that during his absence, the crowd chanted for his return as opposed to cheering for Ziggler who was still in the ring.

I wasn't claiming that Ziggler wasn't over or anything. Just that Ambrose is on another level than him (and many other babyfaces) right now.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You've just described an impossible situation. If he's the champion, he has momentum. That about covers it, though. The championship is more important to me than the fans are, I'm not gonna deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me. Rollins won a MITB contract in that time and Reigns has decimated anybody he's faced. Not Ambrose, the guy who's been hit with Rollins' finisher so many times, he has a boot imprint in the back of his head.
> 
> What I mean by they constantly fuck him is that if you look at his entire run, he's been the bitch of the group. You know, Rollins is the architect, Reigns is the powerhouse, Ambrose's nickname is the bitch, because he's always jobbing. His back has spent more time on a WWE canvas than it's spent on his bed. The other two were constantly protected. Seth Rollins hasn't lost one match this year and Roman Reigns' push speaks for itself. Ambrose, in addition to the way he's been booked from the perspective of being a geek, was, and probably still is being marginalized on the mic. He's not able to cut as good of a promo as he can, with the shit they give him to make him look stupid. That shit with the ear the other week was just cringeworthy. That's the type of material they give to somebody they don't want to get over.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by his 2 years in The Shield, they can't EVER put him over. I'll bet you anything most fans don't even know what his finisher is, because he never wins.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case, he can stay right at the fucking bottom then. It's not, I'm just saying...
> 
> More over? They don't care about overness. They've pushed guys with no crowd reaction at all, and not pushed talent that was over. That's what they do, it's all politics. The fact that people were saying that Dolph Ziggler was as over as he was is as much confirmation as I ever needed that Ambrose is not going to get pushed. He's right at that level of overness where they can still completely ignore him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the gutter comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> BULL. SHIT. He won't be a one time world champ under these people.
> 
> I'm well aware that if somebody gets super over, they usually push them, but that doesn't change anything. Do I care if Austin is over if they just decide that he's never getting the title? Hell no. Then it meant nothing. Cheers don't entertain me.


Then you must not believe in his ability to get super over. If that's the case, then you must be in denial about what's happening because he is well on his way to doing just that. It won't be long until he gets mega pops like he got when he returned to the match last night every time he is on screen. 

He's over with just about everyone right now. Smarks, causals, kids, adults, men, women. Even if the WWE is blind to his talent, that is completely irrelevant if he continues to do what he is doing. They will see $$$$ in him and he _will_ get pushed. They will have no choice but to do so.


----------



## shutupchico

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You've just described an impossible situation. If he's the champion, he has momentum. That about covers it, though. The championship is more important to me than the fans are, I'm not gonna deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> You tell me. Rollins won a MITB contract in that time and Reigns has decimated anybody he's faced. Not Ambrose, the guy who's been hit with Rollins' finisher so many times, he has a boot imprint in the back of his head.
> 
> What I mean by they constantly fuck him is that if you look at his entire run, he's been the bitch of the group. You know, Rollins is the architect, Reigns is the powerhouse, Ambrose's nickname is the bitch, because he's always jobbing. His back has spent more time on a WWE canvas than it's spent on his bed. The other two were constantly protected. Seth Rollins hasn't lost one match this year and Roman Reigns' push speaks for itself. Ambrose, in addition to the way he's been booked from the perspective of being a geek, was, and probably still is being marginalized on the mic. He's not able to cut as good of a promo as he can, with the shit they give him to make him look stupid. That shit with the ear the other week was just cringeworthy. That's the type of material they give to somebody they don't want to get over.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by his 2 years in The Shield, they can't EVER put him over. I'll bet you anything most fans don't even know what his finisher is, because he never wins.
> 
> 
> 
> Well if that's the case, he can stay right at the fucking bottom then. It's not, I'm just saying...
> 
> More over? They don't care about overness. They've pushed guys with no crowd reaction at all, and not pushed talent that was over. That's what they do, it's all politics. The fact that people were saying that Dolph Ziggler was as over as he was is as much confirmation as I ever needed that Ambrose is not going to get pushed. He's right at that level of overness where they can still completely ignore him.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the gutter comes to mind.
> 
> 
> 
> BULL. SHIT. He won't be a one time world champ under these people.
> 
> I'm well aware that if somebody gets super over, they usually push them, but that doesn't change anything. Do I care if Austin is over if they just decide that he's never getting the title? Hell no. Then it meant nothing. Cheers don't entertain me.


i guarantee u last night when the crowd roared for ambrose's return, management in the back were all looking at each other like "oh shit, we definately got something here". something like that can't be ignored. his incredible promos over the past month can't be ignored. i disagree that they were cringeworthy, and i'm big on using the word cringeworthy to describe just about anything. it's not just in the words he says though, it's his delivery, it's how convincing he sounds/looks. that's part of what makes him a star, and not a cookie cutter like rollins. maybe he was protected the least in the shield, but it was always clear to me who the star was. rollins would do the spots, reigns was the intimidating big guy, ambrose was the money. he's a future champ, bro. i guarantee u that. 2 guarantees, management sold, i'm sold.


----------



## deathslayer

Ccoffey89 said:


> Raw should open up with Ambrose Running around backstage all savage like " WHERE'S SETH?":mark::mark::mark:


Rather, it should be Rollins running around backstage all savage like 'WHERE's MY CASE!?' :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> Then you must not believe in his ability to get super over. If that's the case, then you must be in denial about what's happening because he is well on his way to doing just that. It won't be long until he gets mega pops like he got when he returned to the match last night every time he is on screen.


I believe in his ability to get super over, but I believe in their ability to kill talent MORE. I have seen FAR too many people I like get screwed by this company to buy ANY push, ANY level of overness, ANY level of talent succeed at any level. Until he IS the champion, there is nothing on this planet that is gonna convince me of it. Vince McMahon could TELL ME directly that he was going to put the title on Ambrose, and I still probably wouldn't believe it.



> He's over with just about everyone right now. Smarks, casuals, kids, adults, men, women. Even if the WWE is blind to his talent, that is completely irrelevant if he continues to do what he is doing. They will see $$$$ in him and he _will_ get pushed. They will have no choice but to do so.


There's ALWAYS a choice. Did they put the title on RVD in 2002/2003 when he was getting Austin level pops every week and nobody gave a shit about Triple H?



> i guarantee u last night when the crowd roared for ambrose's return, management in the back were all looking at each other like "oh shit, we definately got something here". something like that can't be ignored. his incredible promos over the past month can't be ignored.


Ignoring incredible promos is ALL they do, they HATE putting the championship on a talker. That's the entire reason I'm so pissed off at them in the first place. They've done nothing with guys who were over before, don't underestimate them.



> that's part of what makes him a star, and not a cookie cutter like rollins. maybe he was protected the least in the shield, but it was always clear to me who the star was. rollins would do the spots, reigns was the intimidating big guy, ambrose was the money. he's a future champ, bro. i guarantee u that. 2 guarantees, management sold, i'm sold.


Future IC champ, maybe. Not world.

Yes, he's not a cookie cutter talent like Rollins. Problem is, cookie cutter is what they LIKE. They don't like good, they don't like different, they resent it. They don't respect star power.


----------



## BrownianMotion

People need to stop comparing Ziggler to Ambrose and using the lack of push Ziggler received as an indication of Ambrose not getting pushed. There are many reasons why Ziggler never received the push people thought he deserved. He is viewed as injury prone by the company, and his injuries came at critical times. He's also known for getting in trouble with the things he says on Twitter. More importantly, I don't see anything unique about him. Not to say he isn't talented, but when I look at him and his matches I can't help but think of Billy Gunn. While Ambrose gets compared to Austin, it's only because he plays the badass babyface role like Austin did. But he does so in a very unique way, and he's certainly not a carbon copy of Stone Cold.

There is surely more $$$ to be had with Ambrose as a top star than with Ziggler.


----------



## Davion McCool

Oh the bitch queen is still here.

Can't we just have a nice time and talk about Ambrose instead?


----------



## Zarra

I lost my mind here :faint:


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> Then you must not believe in his ability to get super over. If that's the case, then you must be in denial about what's happening because he is well on his way to doing just that. It won't be long until he gets mega pops like he got when he returned to the match last night every time he is on screen.
> 
> He's over with just about everyone right now. Smarks, causals, kids, adults, men, women. Even if the WWE is blind to his talent, that is completely irrelevant if he continues to do what he is doing. They will see $$$$ in him and he _will_ get pushed. They will have no choice but to do so.


I think Pyro just doesn't like getting his hopes up. When Ambrose actually does win the WWE WHC then he'll be super happy that one of his favorites actually got to the top. That's the way his mind works, be doubtful and nagative until it actually happens.

ME on the other hand, I'm gonna enjoy this ride like I have been for the past 2 years and when he wins those belts I'm gonna be like :mark::mark::mark: I knew it would happen eventually :banderas and bathe in all the glory that is this man :bow:bow:bow 









Zarra said:


> I lost my mind here :faint:


Me too, the way Ambrose's eye's just look lost. I thought he was knocked loopy. I was like "omg he's DEAD!!" That spot was amazing though Dean's a true professional in all aspects.


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> People need to stop comparing Ziggler to Ambrose and using the lack of push Ziggler received as an indication of Ambrose not getting pushed. There are many reasons why Ziggler never received the push people thought he deserved. He is viewed as injury prone by the company, and his injuries came at critical times. He's also known for getting in trouble with the things he says on Twitter. More importantly, I don't see anything unique about him. Not to say he isn't talented, but when I look at him and his matches I can't help but think of Billy Gunn. While Ambrose gets compared to Austin, it's only because he plays the badass babyface role like Austin did. But he does so in a very unique way, and he's certainly not a carbon copy of Stone Cold.
> 
> *There is surely more $$$ to be had with Ambrose as a top star than with Ziggler*.


Not that they would know that...or care if they did. If they were concerned about money, Randy Orton would not have been a top guy for the last decade. Nor would they have constantly pushed Alberto Del Rio and Sheamus, or Big Show, or Kane, or any of these other goofs. Nor would they have been so hesitant to push RVD, Jeff Hardy, Daniel Bryan, etc.

It's an apt comparison. If you have 2 guys over at the same level, and one of them has completely been un-pushed, and one of them is on the fence at BEST, it's reasonable to make that comparison, regardless of the differences. Over is over.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> I think Pyro just doesn't like getting his hopes up. When Ambrose actually does win the WWE WHC then he'll be super happy that one of his favorites actually got to the top. That's the way his mind works, be doubtful and nagative until it actually happens.
> 
> ME on the other hand, I'm gonna enjoy this ride like I have been for the past 2 years and when he wins those belts I'm gonna be like :mark::mark::mark: I knew it would happen eventually :banderas and bathe in all the glory that is this man :bow:bow:bow


Yes, I've noticed that about him. It's the "expect the worst but hope for the best" mentality. I like to be rational about things though and analyze them as they are. I don't even care what Vince thinks of him right now. But the way he has been able to get over with every segment of the viewing audience in such a short time as a singles competitor cannot be ignored. Vince will see him as a walking dollar sign and push him to the moon.


----------



## shutupchico

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I believe in his ability to get super over, but I believe in their ability to kill talent MORE. I have seen FAR too many people I like get screwed by this company to buy ANY push, ANY level of overness, ANY level of talent succeed at any level. Until he IS the champion, there is nothing on this planet that is gonna convince me of it. Vince McMahon could TELL ME directly that he was going to put the title on Ambrose, and I still probably wouldn't believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> There's ALWAYS a choice. Did they put the title on RVD in 2002/2003 when he was getting Austin level pops every week and nobody gave a shit about Triple H?
> 
> 
> 
> Ignoring incredible promos is ALL they do, they HATE putting the championship on a talker. That's the entire reason I'm so pissed off at them in the first place. They've done nothing with guys who were over before, don't underestimate them.
> 
> 
> 
> Future IC champ, maybe. Not world.
> 
> Yes, he's not a cookie cutter talent like Rollins. Problem is, cookie cutter is what they LIKE. They don't like good, they don't like different, they resent it. They don't respect star power.


what about austin? bryan? cm punk? none of them were/are cookie cutter babyfaces, all of them massive babyfaces. actually if u look back, there's more top stars who aren't cookie cutters compared to who are. it's just in the last era we've seen a lot more of it, but now it's starting to turn again. u gotta remember too, when helmsley was the top guy as an active competitior, he was all about protecting his spot, and made sure to hold all the real talent back.


----------



## Davion McCool

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not that they would know that...or care if they did. If they were concerned about money, Randy Orton would not have been a top guy for the last decade. Nor would they have constantly pushed Alberto Del Rio and Sheamus, or Big Show, or Kane, or any of these other goofs. Nor would they have been so hesitant to push RVD, Jeff Hardy, Daniel Bryan, etc.
> 
> It's an apt comparison. If you have 2 guys over at the same level, and one of them has completely been un-pushed, and one of them is on the fence at BEST, it's reasonable to make that comparison, regardless of the differences. Over is over.


Tyrion, you seem to spend so much effort every day in thinking about how terrible everything is, doomsaying and trying to make everyone else think things are terrible as well. Have you ever thought that maybe this isn't a good hobby for you? I think you need to relax a little and just accept WWE for what it is. I know it is hard, I care about Ambrose's future just as much as you, but for my own health I've learnt to just not think about the future at all. The crazy amount of potential so likely to be wasted would just make me go crazy if I think about it too long.

Also, uh, if you didn't post like this all the time, the threads would be much nicer for everyone else to post and discuss in.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not that they would know that...or care if they did. If they were concerned about money, Randy Orton would not have been a top guy for the last decade. Nor would they have constantly pushed Alberto Del Rio and Sheamus, or Big Show, or Kane, or any of these other goofs. Nor would they have been so hesitant to push RVD, Jeff Hardy, Daniel Bryan, etc.
> 
> It's an apt comparison. If you have 2 guys over at the same level, and one of them has completely been un-pushed, and one of them is on the fence at BEST, it's reasonable to make that comparison, regardless of the differences. Over is over.


No one is saying they haven't made mistakes. But I don't recall any of those you mentioned as not being pushed being compared to Steve Austin. Granted, it is mostly us fans who are making the comparison. But we can't be the only ones who see it. 

BTW all 3 of those _did_ become world champs. So it's kind of a moot point.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Jesus people, Ambrose is fine and will continue to be fine.

But, let's keep Dolph Ziggler in our prayers.


----------



## Bushmaster

Davion McCool said:


> Oh the bitch queen is still here.
> 
> Can't we just have a nice time and talk about Ambrose instead?


He is talking about Ambrose though?


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> Yes, I've noticed that about him. It's the "expect the worst but hope for the best" mentality. I like to be rational about things though and analyze them as they are. I don't even care what Vince thinks of him right now. But the way he has been able to get over with every segment of the viewing audience in such a short time as a singles competitor cannot be ignored. *Vince will see him as a walking dollar sign* and push him to the moon.













From my perspective he's getting the ultimate "you can't hold me down" push. This dude will be champ within a year. I can smell it. And it smells delicious!! :yum:


----------



## Kratosx23

shutupchico said:


> what about austin?


WCW forced Vince to be desperate.



> bryan?


Took 2 years of him getting bigger reactions than Cena and they still tried to bury him, they only fully got behind him when the fans decided they were going to ruin the WrestleMania main event.



> cm punk?


Became the hottest act in wrestling at a time when all their stars left.



> none of them were/are cookie cutter babyfaces, all of them massive babyfaces. actually if u look back, there's more top stars who aren't cookie cutters compared to who are. it's just in the last era we've seen a lot more of it, but now it's starting to turn again.


No it isn't, lol. Roman Reigns is as cookie cutter as it gets. They're still pushing John Cena as hard as ever, Randy Orton is still in the top mix. They sent Bray Wyatt back to the midcard. Nothing's changed, their philosophy on talent is exactly the same. 



> u gotta remember too, when helmsley was the top guy as an active competitior, he was all about protecting his spot, and made sure to hold all the real talent back.


Well he's doing a damn good job holding all the real talent back today without protecting his spot, shit.



> No one is saying they haven't made mistakes. But I don't recall any of those you mentioned as not being pushed being compared to Steve Austin. Granted, it is mostly us fans who are making the comparison. But we can't be the only ones who see it.


I highly doubt they're even thinking about a comparison between him and Austin, and if they are, knowing how petty this company is, they're probably thinking of ways they can STOP that from happening, because they didn't pick him. They'll be wanting to transfer that onto Roman Reigns.



> BTW all 3 of those did become world champs. So it's kind of a moot point.


Yeah, years later, so what? Why the hell do I have to wait years when he's ready RIGHT NOW? Especially when I don't have to wait for the garbage to get pushed.

Besides, RVD only became champion because of ECW returning as a brand, and Jeff only became champion because of two world titles, which don't exist any more, and they seem to want to make sure don't come back. If not for that, they wouldn't have become champion.


----------



## OMGeno

People in here having the exact same meltdown as when the Shield broke up a month ago. Dean is FINE. Dude had the biggest spot of the night. What are people arguing over? fpalm


----------



## Waffelz

Oh, Ambrose > ZIggler in every way possible. I was just pointing out Ziggler is still over as fuck.


----------



## Vics1971

Since people have been mentioning Ambrose in the same breath as Austin (even though they're not exactly alike) I have been imagining scenes of HHH and Dean in a hospital with bedpan hits, and tubes going up asses etc. Roman could invent this era's answer to socko. 

I think Dean should also kidnap Steph, don't know how, don't know why. It would just entertain me, and a fork should be involved.


----------



## Ccoffey89

CHANGE OF TOPIC!!! 

How is Ambrose going to steal the show tonight?? :ambrose3



Vics1971 said:


> Since people have been mentioning Ambrose in the same breath as Austin (even though they're not exactly alike) I have been imagining scenes of HHH and Dean in a hospital with bedpan hits, and tubes going up asses etc. Roman could invent this era's answer to socko.
> 
> I think Dean should also kidnap Steph, don't know how, don't know why. It would just entertain me, and a fork should be involved.


Yes to this entire post :clap


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> CHANGE OF TOPIC!!!
> 
> How is Ambrose going to steal the show tonight?? :ambrose3


No one can possibly guess. And _that's_ why he's such an exciting character.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ccoffey89 said:


> CHANGE OF TOPIC!!!
> 
> How is Ambrose going to steal the show tonight?? :ambrose3
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to this entire post :clap


He could twitch and be silent for 5 minutes and some will say still say he stole the show 8*D


----------



## CALΔMITY

My fan art for the day.


----------



## Kratosx23

I know how. By the way he sells taking another of Rollins finishers for the 50'th time and continuing to look like a dork.

Next Austin. :vince$


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WCW forced Vince to be desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> Took 2 years of him getting bigger reactions than Cena and they still tried to bury him, they only fully got behind him when the fans decided they were going to ruin the WrestleMania main event.
> 
> 
> 
> Became the hottest act in wrestling at a time when all their stars left.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, lol. Roman Reigns is as cookie cutter as it gets. They're still pushing John Cena as hard as ever, Randy Orton is still in the top mix. They sent Bray Wyatt back to the midcard. Nothing's changed, their philosophy on talent is exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's doing a damn good job holding all the real talent back today without protecting his spot, shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt they're even thinking about a comparison between him and Austin, and if they are, knowing how petty this company is, they're probably thinking of ways they can STOP that from happening, because they didn't pick him. They'll be wanting to transfer that onto Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, years later, so what? Why the hell do I have to wait years when he's ready RIGHT NOW? Especially when I don't have to wait for the garbage to get pushed.
> 
> Besides, RVD only became champion because of ECW returning as a brand, and Jeff only became champion because of two world titles, which don't exist any more, and they seem to want to make sure don't come back. If not for that, they wouldn't have become champion.


The thing is, while those 3 were over and while they certainly were good in the ring, they were not nearly as talented as Ambrose is on the mic. Dean's promos are excellent and they generate interest in whatever feud he is in. He is the complete package.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> My fan art for the day.


:sodone May I use this as my AVI?


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> The thing is, while those 3 were over and while they certainly were good in the ring, they were not nearly as talented as Ambrose is on the mic. Dean's promos are excellent and they generate interest in whatever feud he is in. He is the complete package.


I'm assuming you haven't heard anything I've been saying about mic work lately. That argument isn't gonna work on me. The mic work is the PROBLEM, they don't want good promos in the main event. They don't want them. They've buried every guy in this company who has good promos. There's only 4 of them, so they REALLY stand out, and every damn one of them has still been bitchslapped by this company.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm assuming you haven't heard anything I've been saying about mic work lately. That argument isn't gonna work on me. The mic work is the PROBLEM.


I have. I just don't agree with it. 

Some are in ring specialists. Others are masters of the mic. Dean is a complete package and that is what sets him apart.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm assuming you haven't heard anything I've been saying about mic work lately. That argument isn't gonna work on me. The mic work is the PROBLEM, they don't want good promos in the main event. They don't want them. They've buried every guy in this company who has good promos. There's only 4 of them, so they REALLY stand out, and every damn one of them has still been bitchslapped by this company.


Who are those 4 according to you?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just sticking my head into the thread to say that Ambrose was absolute GOAT in the MITB match. The spot from the ladder, suplex/superplex from the top was just :mark: 
The psychology spot regarding popping his shoulder back in the socket was :banderas

The fact he got promo time on the PPV made me mark... Rarely happens these days and the fact he didnt have the shitty generic black background like the others in the match. Nice to see that they are kinda going all in with his crazy gimmick and letting him find the absolute back end of the arena and getting a camera back there with him.

Pumped to see how this plays out tonight.

How wonderful is it that both Rollins and Ambrose are garnering the actual/desired reactions for their characters with cheers and boos. :banderas

Downside is I don't want him vying for Kane in anyway. If they are gonna go there that shit needs to take place on a Raw because he's better than working with the slow coach that is Kane.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> :sodone May I use this as my AVI?


Sure. :mark:


----------



## r0scoe

I think at this point I'm going to have to put Tyrion on ignore, it's just painful to read


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> I have. I just don't agree with it.
> 
> Some are in ring specialists. Others are masters of the mic. Dean is a complete package and that is what sets him apart.


Masters of the mic don't seem to get very far in this company compared to how they used to. Now everything is the look or ring work. If you've got a boring, big ass muscled up look, that doesn't qualify as a skill, or if you're a technician, which isn't gonna draw you a penny, then you can get pushed in WWE. Mic work? It takes a hell of a special circumstance to get mic work and the world title to come together. 

Furthermore, Ambrose while competent and a great psychologist doesn't even seem to be that special in the ring from a match quality standpoint. Which is why they've predictably gone with Rollins, because they liked to be bored by that stuff.



BrownianMotion said:


> Who are those 4 according to you?


Sandow, Wyatt, Barrett, and obviously Ambrose. Now I'm sure you'll come up with some reason why the other 3 completely deserved to be buried or otherwise sent packing to the midcard with nothing to show for themselves, but alas.


----------



## Bushmaster

r0scoe said:


> I think at this point I'm going to have to put Tyrion on ignore, it's just painful to read


Why are you reading his posts then?


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just sticking my head into the thread to say that Ambrose was absolute GOAT in the MITB match. The spot from the ladder, suplex/superplex from the top was just :mark:
> The psychology spot regarding popping his shoulder back in the socket was :banderas
> 
> The fact he got promo time on the PPV made me mark... Rarely happens these days and the fact he didnt have the shitty generic black background like the others in the match. Nice to see that they are kinda going all in with his crazy gimmick and letting him find the absolute back end of the arena and getting a camera back there with him.
> 
> Pumped to see how this plays out tonight.
> 
> *How wonderful is it that both Rollins and Ambrose are garnering the actual/desired reactions for their characters with cheers and boos*. :banderas
> 
> Downside is I don't want him vying for Kane in anyway. If they are gonna go there that shit needs to take place on a Raw because he's better than working with the slow coach that is Kane.


:banderas oh I know and Ambrose that reaction when he came back down :mark: He's a made man.

And I agree IF they want to do anything with Kane it needs to be on Raw. Don't be wasting Ambrose's ppv time on him :no:



Calamity Glitch said:


> Sure. :mark:


:mark: THANK YOU


----------



## Vics1971

Ccoffey89 said:


> CHANGE OF TOPIC!!!
> 
> How is Ambrose going to steal the show tonight?? :ambrose3
> 
> 
> 
> Yes to this entire post :clap


I'm glad you approve.

I'm still not overly keen on the idea of a match with the case on the line even with how the result swung last night, but Dean could kidnap Steph and that could be one of his conditions to HHH. Briefcase on the line and he can have her back, otherwise she gets whatever delights he could have in store for her.

I'm just bored really..and want to cheer the thread up a bit.


----------



## Davion McCool

Sith Rollins said:


> Why are you reading his posts then?


Tyrion has a way of making sure every discussion ends up being about him and not what the original subject was, as well as starting arguments every. Goddamn. Time. Because people will always reply, you end up getting sucked in because the debate will always have him and his crazy demands and predictions in the middle, making him very hard to ignore.

Back on topic, it is SO SURREAL seeing Ambrose cut all these promos on PPVs and get the biggest pops of the night. Like, is this really happening? Anyone else who has been here since the pre-debut threads know what I am talking about? It's just crazy to see how well handled he has been so far.


----------



## The Bloodline

You wanna know what I love most about Dean vs the Authority. It seems so much more naturally badass than Bryan vs the authority. I love Bryan & not taking anything from his amazing journey But it was always something that lacked in the angle. A certain intensity. Like he wasn't naturally aggressive enough. I feel Ambrose brings more attitude to this angle. I hope they'll pursue a full on dean vs authority angle. It would be gold with the way Ambrose character approach is. I see where all the Austin comparisons are coming from. When's the last time wwe had such a loose cannon face.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> :
> :mark: THANK YOU


No probs! I don't remember what the avatar requirements for non-premiums is, but you can try using this cropped version. It might be more avi-friendly. :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Masters of the mic don't seem to get very far in this company compared to how they used to. Now everything is the look or ring work. If you've got a boring, big ass muscled up look, that doesn't qualify as a skill, or if you're a technician, which isn't gonna draw you a penny, then you can get pushed in WWE. Mic work? It takes a hell of a special circumstance to get mic work and the world title to come together.
> 
> 
> 
> Sandow, Wyatt, Barrett, and obviously Ambrose. Now I'm sure you'll come up with some reason why the other 3 completely deserved to be buried or otherwise sent packing to the midcard with nothing to show for themselves, but alas.


The only one I disagree with is Barrett. I'm not nearly as big on him as many others here are. While he is over, you can't put him in the same class as Ambrose. Ambrose outshines him in the ring, on the mic, and is getting way bigger pops consistently.

Sandow - I'm a huge fan of his. I agree that he is one of the better mic workers in the company. But again, he isn't what I would call a complete package. Excellent mic skills, but his ring skills aren't on par with that of Ambrose. However, he seems to be getting cheers from the crowd every now and then so there may be slight hope for him if that continues.

Wyatt - it's way too soon to be claiming that he has been buried. And while he is certainly over, a lot of that has to do with the "whole world in his hands" song, his "follow the buzzards" catchphrase, and fact that he just feuded with Cena. Not to take anything away from him, but Ambrose hasn't had to rely on songs or catchphrases. What's amazing is that there is no fan interaction in his promos - _he's getting over based on sheer talent and the amazing the content and delivery of his promos_. Has he even addressed the fans ONCE?


----------



## Reaper

Davion McCool said:


> Back on topic, it is SO SURREAL seeing Ambrose cut all these promos on PPVs and get the biggest pops of the night. Like, is this really happening? Anyone else who has been here since the pre-debut threads know what I am talking about? It's just crazy to see how well handled he has been so far.


It apparently is happening and is as glorious as we all imagined it to be. Hopefully he continues to get over with the crowd and the WWE stick with him as the ultimate bad-ass face. He can definitely go all the way to the championship on the strength of his mic work alone. 

Also, I know some people criticize his ring work too, but from a psychology point and putting on a clean match (botchless with good chemistry with his opponent), Ambrose is an A if not an A+. He's not the kind of wrestler that the universe loves in this day and age but not many are. 

Ambrose will hopefully win over the crowd on the strength of his promos showing this current generation what real wrestling characters are like and how they speak. Also with them booking him like an underdog last night I have no doubts that he's the one they're behind more than Rollins at this point. I think that WWE are currently Reigns >>>> Ambrose >> Rollins at this point in terms of who they're going to push towards the main event. 

Rollins got the MITB contract with Steph and HHH celebrating with him, but he needs to up his acting ability to truly win everyone over. My last remaining criticism of Rollins is his character work and I'm afraid that might hold him back in the end.


----------



## r0scoe

Sith Rollins said:


> Why are you reading his posts then?


Pure boredom when it's slow at work


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> The only one I disagree with is Barrett. I'm not nearly as big on him as many others here are. While he is over, you can't put him in the same class as Ambrose. Ambrose outshines him in the ring, on the mic, and is getting way bigger pops consistently.


I didn't say he was on the same level, he's not, although I do like him more all the same. Regardless, he should've been a WWE Champion at least once by now. 



> Sandow - I'm a huge fan of his. I agree that he is one of the better mic workers in the company. But again, he isn't what I would call a complete package. Excellent mic skills, but his ring skills aren't on par with that of Ambrose. However, he seems to be getting cheers from the crowd every now and then so there may be slight hope for him if that continues.


No, there's no hope for him. And I don't mean "there's no hope for him" in the Ambrose "I don't THINK there's hope for him" way. No, there's NO hope for him. Release him, there's no point to Sandow being on this roster in this capacity. I cringe every single time I see him on television now and change the channel IMMEDIATELY.

As far as the in ring work goes, it's good enough. Everybody raved about the match he had with Cena, and if he can work a match with Cena, he can work a main event match. There's been far worse than him that didn't have his ability to talk and his inate charisma.



> Wyatt - it's way too soon to be claiming that he has been buried. And while he is certainly over, a lot of that has to do with the "whole world in his hands" song, his "follow the buzzards" catchphrase, and fact that he just feuded with Cena. Not to take anything away from him, but Ambrose hasn't had to rely on songs or catchphrases. What's amazing is that there is no fan interaction in his promos - _he's getting over based on sheer talent and the amazing the content and delivery of his promos_. Has he even addressed the fans ONCE?


HE got the whole world in his hands over, it didn't get him over. He got it over.

Bray Wyatt is a much better promo than Ambrose. So what if he uses a catchphrase or two? Everybody seems to think The Rock is the best promo of all time and he did nothing BUT catchphrases.

Also, the content of Ambrose's promos in WWE has been HORRIBLE. Horrible content. That ear promo was one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. I agree that getting over is a notable thing given how he's been booked and the stupidity of his material nonetheless, it shows talent.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> No probs! I don't remember what the avatar requirements for non-premiums is, but you can try using this cropped version. It might be more avi-friendly. :lol


I had to save it to my computer and upload it but I got it up there. :cool2 Thanks again!!


----------



## Davion McCool

Reaper said:


> It apparently is happening and is as glorious as we all imagined it to be. Hopefully he continues to get over with the crowd and the WWE stick with him as the ultimate bad-ass face. He can definitely go all the way to the championship on the strength of his mic work alone.
> 
> Also, I know some people criticize his ring work too, but from a psychology point and putting on a clean match (botchless with good chemistry with his opponent), Ambrose is an A if not an A+. He's not the kind of wrestler that the universe loves in this day and age but not many are.
> 
> Ambrose will hopefully win over the crowd on the strength of his promos showing this current generation what real wrestling characters are like and how they speak. Also with them booking him like an underdog last night I have no doubts that he's the one they're behind more than Rollins at this point. I think that WWE are currently Reigns >>>> Ambrose >> Rollins at this point in terms of who they're going to push towards the main event.
> 
> Rollins got the MITB contract with Steph and HHH celebrating with him, but he needs to up his acting ability to truly win everyone over. My last remaining criticism of Rollins is his character work and I'm afraid that might hold him back in the end.


I don't know, I think Ambrose and Rollins are getting equal exposure right now, being booked as equals, with Rollins getting the heel version and Ambrose the face. Personally I'm happy that Ambrose didn't win the briefcase, because I don't think he needs the title right now. He and Rollins need to feud hard and steal the show with at least one MOTN at a PPV before they both enter the Main Event. The slower they take this, the more Ambrose will gather a huge following, and most importantly for WWE, the more screentime they can use up with this character. You don't want to peak too early, you want to hit each beat on his story month by month, so they can book shows around his rise through the midcard. Having a guy like Ambrose on the roster is a dream come true for WWE, he has that rare ability to make the crowd care, no matter what they have him doing. They are gonna milk Ambrose for as long as they can, I think.


----------



## A-C-P

:vince5 wants a family friendly product

Adult audience members cheer for a "Scumbag" :ambrose

:vince7

Is Vince in touch with his audience? :ambrose2 "Nope"


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> I had to save it to my computer and upload it but I got it up there. :cool2 Thanks again!!


I just meant you might want a cropped version since the forum compresses images to meet the avi requirement. :lol However it works for you works for me.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

I thought the "nose" promo was great, what was wrong with it?

Then again, you've brought down the whole thread already so.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Fuck sake cannot be doing with the negativity in here. fpalm 

Stop scrtinising every single fucking thing. Just enjoy it. This stuff isn't serious, it's fake frigging fighting. I'm sure Ambrose gives no fucks about looking a like a geek or what not. He can't hear you over the six figure pay packet that he gets. 

Fake fighting and people are writing reams and reams of shit that rips down the new stuff that is hitting the product. People want change yet they don't even let it flourish before they rip it to fucking shreds. How is change supposed to come unless you support the new talents/new ideas.

I don't even know why I'm bothering typing this, I should just over look it. Kinda drags the thread down though.


----------



## OMGeno

Yeah I come in here to chat about how GOAT Ambrose is, not how you think they're going to bury him. There needs to be this thread and then a separate thread for Debbie Downers to congregate.


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> Yeah I come in here to chat about how GOAT Ambrose is, not how you think they're going to bury him. There needs to be this thread and then a separate thread for Debbie Downers to congregate.


Well...technically this isn't the "Ambrose Praise" thread. Even though I have nothing BUT praise for the man, discussion isn't meant to be one-sided. If you don't like what someone says then just ignore it. I notice negativity, but I don't feed into it. Just start positive discussion.


----------



## DannyMack

Ravensflock88 said:


> You wanna know what I love most about Dean vs the Authority. It seems so much more naturally badass than Bryan vs the authority. I love Bryan & not taking anything from his amazing journey But it was always something that lacked in the angle. A certain intensity. Like he wasn't naturally aggressive enough. I feel Ambrose brings more attitude to this angle. I hope they'll pursue a full on dean vs authority angle. It would be gold with the way Ambrose character approach is. I see where all the Austin comparisons are coming from. When's the last time wwe had such a loose cannon face.


Agreed. 
Bryan vs Authority = Foley vs Corporation
Ambrose vs Authority = Austin vs Corporation


----------



## SóniaPortugal

We'll have Dean vs Authority or Roman vs Authority?

Because in recent times the Authority really does anything to stop Dean, but does nothing against Roman


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Fuck sake cannot be doing with the negativity in here. fpalm
> 
> Stop scrtinising every single fucking thing. Just enjoy it. This stuff isn't serious, it's fake frigging fighting. I'm sure Ambrose gives no fucks about looking a like a geek or what not. He can't hear you over the six figure pay packet that he gets.
> 
> Fake fighting and people are writing reams and reams of shit that rips down the new stuff that is hitting the product. People want change yet they don't even let it flourish before they rip it to fucking shreds. How is change supposed to come unless you support the new talents/new ideas.
> 
> I don't even know why I'm bothering typing this, I should just over look it. Kinda drags the thread down though.


So true! Like a wise man once said "Have fun watching wrestling, because wrestling is FUN!" :ambrose



Calamity Glitch said:


> Well...technically this isn't the "Ambrose Praise" thread. Even though *I have nothing BUT praise for the man*, discussion isn't meant to be one-sided. If you don't like what someone says then just ignore it. I notice negativity, but I don't feed into it. Just start positive discussion.


AMEN


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calamity Glitch said:


> My fan art for the day.


It's SO pretty! :done:done:done

Out of curiosity, as you were drawing it, did you ever consider adding Kane's hand just popping into frame towards Ambrose's leg? I have to admit my eye instinctively went there looking for it... :waffle



tylermoxreigns said:


> Just sticking my head into the thread to say that Ambrose was absolute GOAT in the MITB match. The spot from the ladder, suplex/superplex from the top was just :mark:
> The psychology spot regarding popping his shoulder back in the socket was :banderas
> 
> The fact he got promo time on the PPV made me mark... Rarely happens these days and the fact he didnt have the shitty generic black background like the others in the match. Nice to see that they are kinda going all in with his crazy gimmick and letting him find the absolute back end of the arena and getting a camera back there with him.
> 
> Pumped to see how this plays out tonight.
> 
> *How wonderful is it that both Rollins and Ambrose are garnering the actual/desired reactions for their characters with cheers and boos. :banderas*
> 
> Downside is I don't want him vying for Kane in anyway. If they are gonna go there that shit needs to take place on a Raw because he's better than working with the slow coach that is Kane.


:banderas



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Masters of the mic don't seem to get very far in this company compared to how they used to. Now everything is the look or ring work. If you've got a boring, big ass muscled up look, that doesn't qualify as a skill, or if you're a technician, which isn't gonna draw you a penny, then you can get pushed in WWE. Mic work? It takes a hell of a special circumstance to get mic work and the world title to come together.
> 
> Furthermore, Ambrose while competent and a great psychologist doesn't even seem to be that special in the ring from a match quality standpoint. Which is why they've predictably gone with Rollins, because they liked to be bored by that stuff.
> 
> Sandow, Wyatt, Barrett, and obviously Ambrose. Now I'm sure you'll come up with some reason why the other 3 completely deserved to be buried or otherwise sent packing to the midcard with nothing to show for themselves, but alas.


Again out of curiosity, my gut feeling/prediction tells me that out of those 4 guys, 2 will get a run as WWEWHC at some point, given the titles stay together. If they break the titles up again and both count as "top brass", I'm confident to say 3 out of 4. Over their entire careers, mind you. Now I KNOW you don't agree with me there, and I don't expect you to see eye to eye with me on it; you've made the way you look at this perfectly clear, and I'm fine with that. But I wanna know: IF I'm right, and IF two of them end up with the straps at some point. Fluke win. Roster depletion. Completely ignored filler reign with Cena in the main event. Reign that only lasts 5 minutes, after which Cena gets a rematch. Just plain horrid booking.. any of those scenarios, any combination of those scenarios.. but they DID get the titles at some point. Their name goes down in history as former WWEWHC's.. would THAT be enough for you? WWE do that, and all is forgiven, so to speak? Genuinely curious..



Ravensflock88 said:


> You wanna know what I love most about Dean vs the Authority. It seems so much more naturally badass than Bryan vs the authority. I love Bryan & not taking anything from his amazing journey But it was always something that lacked in the angle. A certain intensity. Like he wasn't naturally aggressive enough. I feel Ambrose brings more attitude to this angle. I hope they'll pursue a full on dean vs authority angle. It would be gold with the way Ambrose character approach is. I see where all the Austin comparisons are coming from. When's the last time wwe had such a loose cannon face.


Just soooo much this ^ :done



Reaper said:


> It apparently is happening and is as glorious as we all imagined it to be. Hopefully he continues to get over with the crowd and the WWE stick with him as the ultimate bad-ass face. He can definitely go all the way to the championship on the strength of his mic work alone.
> 
> Also, I know some people criticize his ring work too, but from a psychology point and putting on a clean match (botchless with good chemistry with his opponent), Ambrose is an A if not an A+. He's not the kind of wrestler that the universe loves in this day and age but not many are.
> 
> Ambrose will hopefully win over the crowd on the strength of his promos showing this current generation what real wrestling characters are like and how they speak. Also with them booking him like an underdog last night I have no doubts that he's the one they're behind more than Rollins at this point. I think that WWE are currently Reigns >>>> Ambrose >> Rollins at this point in terms of who they're going to push towards the main event.
> 
> Rollins got the MITB contract with Steph and HHH celebrating with him, but he needs to up his acting ability to truly win everyone over. My last remaining criticism of Rollins is his character work and I'm afraid that might hold him back in the end.


Ambrose and Rollins are LEGIT. That's the best word I can use to describe them. They'll take whatever's been given and make it BETTER than it is rightfully supposed to be. They're the future... :draper2


----------



## OMGeno

Calamity Glitch said:


> Well...technically this isn't the "Ambrose Praise" thread. Even though I have nothing BUT praise for the man, discussion isn't meant to be one-sided. If you don't like what someone says then just ignore it. I notice negativity, but I don't feed into it. Just start positive discussion.


Oh I know, I try to ignore it and I don't participate in it, but it gets annoying when I have to scroll through pages and pages and pages of negativity and arguing from people who act like their OPINIONS are facts.


----------



## DannyMack

SóniaPortugal said:


> We'll have Dean vs Authority or Roman vs Authority?


Both. I'm assuming Reigns will be feuding with Orton while Ambrose feuds with Rollins & Kane (primarily Rollins). This will lead to Reigns vs HHH late summer and Ambrose vs HHH at some point in the next year. Maybe Mania 31?


----------



## Kratosx23

> Again out of curiosity, my gut feeling/prediction tells me that out of those 4 guys, 2 will get a run as WWEWHC at some point, given the titles stay together. If they break the titles up again and both count as "top brass", I'm confident to say 3 out of 4. Over their entire careers, mind you. Now I KNOW you don't agree with me there, and I don't expect you to see eye to eye with me on it; you've made the way you look at this perfectly clear, and I'm fine with that. But I wanna know: IF I'm right, and IF two of them end up with the straps at some point. Fluke win. Roster depletion. Completely ignored filler reign with Cena in the main event. Reign that only lasts 5 minutes, after which Cena gets a rematch. Just plain horrid booking.. any of those scenarios, any combination of those scenarios.. but they DID get the titles at some point. Their name goes down in history as former WWEWHC's.. would THAT be enough for you? WWE do that, and all is forgiven, so to speak? Genuinely curious..


Well, I'm not gonna FORGIVE them, they should've had a lot more. I'll take it, if that's what you're asking. It's good enough. That's all I want, just a little bit of success. It doesn't have to be a lot, it just has to be some.

Yes, ANY scenario where it happens is acceptable. Any at all.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bearodactyl said:


> It's SO pretty! :done:done:done
> 
> Out of curiosity, as you were drawing it, did you ever consider adding Kane's hand just popping into frame towards Ambrose's leg? I have to admit my eye instinctively went there looking for it... :waffle


:lol

I was actually tempted to draw fire slowly spiraling up around Ambrose and the ladder, (Dat symbolism) but I got lazy. :ambrose


----------



## Ccoffey89

Excerpt from an article on bleacher report. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...elf-as-the-future-of-wwe-at-money-in-the-bank

As much as the fans were into Roman Reigns during the main event and Daniel Bryan for his pre-show promo, Dean Ambrose came off as the biggest star babyface on the show last night. The crowd in Boston was already really into him, but the match was booked really well to amplify the reaction and protect him. Not only did he get one of the big crazy showcase spots (superplex off a ladder), but he also:

.Toughed it out through an injury.
.Got to finally beat the hell out of Rollins with a chair.
.Was the rightful winner of the match.
.Only lost because of gratuitous outside interference.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> :lol
> 
> I was actually tempted to draw fire slowly spiraling up around Ambrose and the ladder, (Dat symbolism) but I got lazy. :ambrose


Cally you really spoil us in this thread with your art... Man, I've missed this thread :bow:bow


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> He could twitch and be silent for 5 minutes and some will say still say he stole the show 8*D


8*D Wouldn't need to break his neck like Sith Skywalker 8*D



Reaper said:


> Also, I know some people criticize his ring work too, but from a psychology point and putting on a clean match (botchless with good chemistry with his opponent), Ambrose is an A if not an A+. He's not the kind of wrestler that the universe loves in this day and age but not many are.


A+ Player :heyman



Ccoffey89 said:


> So true! Like a wise man once said "Have fun watching wrestling, because wrestling is FUN!" :ambrose












:cheerGOATBROSE :cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Cally you really spoil us in this thread with your art... Man, I've missed this thread :bow:bow


Oh pshh :lol




Ccoffey89 said:


> Excerpt from an article on bleacher report. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...elf-as-the-future-of-wwe-at-money-in-the-bank
> 
> As much as the fans were into Roman Reigns during the main event and Daniel Bryan for his pre-show promo, Dean Ambrose came off as the biggest star babyface on the show last night. The crowd in Boston was already really into him, but the match was booked really well to amplify the reaction and protect him. Not only did he get one of the big crazy showcase spots (superplex off a ladder), but he also:
> 
> *.Toughed it out through an injury.
> .Got to finally beat the hell out of Rollins with a chair.
> .Was the rightful winner of the match.
> .Only lost because of gratuitous outside interference.*


To think that he put on this kind of show for the briefcase of all things. Imagine what kind of entertainment he can bring to the table for even bigger things. I don't see his momentum lessening. Some people thought that he would suffer the most from the Shield split. I'm inclined to disagree and say we Ambrose marks told you so. :cool2


----------



## Vics1971

OMGeno said:


> Yeah I come in here to chat about how GOAT Ambrose is, not how you think they're going to bury him. There needs to be this thread and then a separate thread for Debbie Downers to congregate.


:cena2 Rise above.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

OMGeno said:


> Yeah I come in here to chat about how GOAT Ambrose is, not how you think they're going to bury him. There needs to be this thread and then a separate thread for Debbie Downers to congregate.


----------



## xCELLx

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k5dtSIyxZ0ZS0p8fjtZ&start=1370

A few things:

Listen to the chants.

Listen to the overall pop.

Listen back again for the real actual screams from the women.

Look at how the crowd move.


All the negativity going on in this thread here and there, cmon people just enjoy the ride rather than what you think the ultimate destination will be. If you cant enjoy the ride then you don't need to this in your life right now, go find something else to do that you enjoy instead.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh pshh :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To think that he put on this kind of show for the briefcase of all things. Imagine what kind of entertainment he can bring to the table for even bigger things. I don't see his momentum lessening. Some people thought that he would suffer the most from the Shield split. I'm inclined to disagree and say we Ambrose marks told you so. :cool2


:banderas This man is right there with ya! Just like we all knew, he's benefiting the MOST out of all this.


----------



## Ryan193

They dont want good mic workers?

What a muppet.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

cm punk leaving opened the door for ambrose.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ccoffey89 said:


> Excerpt from an article on bleacher report. http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...elf-as-the-future-of-wwe-at-money-in-the-bank
> 
> As much as the fans were into Roman Reigns during the main event and Daniel Bryan for his pre-show promo, Dean Ambrose came off as the biggest star babyface on the show last night. The crowd in Boston was already really into him, but the match was booked really well to amplify the reaction and protect him. Not only did he get one of the big crazy showcase spots (superplex off a ladder), but he also:
> 
> .Toughed it out through an injury.
> .Got to finally beat the hell out of Rollins with a chair.
> .Was the rightful winner of the match.
> .Only lost because of gratuitous outside interference.




Some good points but Bleacher Report :lel :lel

Sorry, please continue.


----------



## Telos

I'm going to try to refrain from use of smilies and such, as I cannot put the right combination of images to do justice. The words should express myself just fine here.

As a wrestling fan who has been on-and-off the WWF/E since 1990, last night was a life experience for me. I've been to a house show in the early '90s and a Raw in 1999 (the night the Rock 'n' Sock Connection debuted), and possibly SmackDown around the same time which I can't remember. But last night was my first PPV and won't be my last as long as I can help it.

Dean Ambrose is my favorite wrestler by far. The first time I heard of him was a dirtsheet talking about him and CM Punk wrestling at an FCW house show. I was researching FCW after finding out that Ricardo Rodriguez (who I'm a fan of) was wrestling in it. Saw the match with Punk and was intrigued by this guy who definitely did NOT resemble a rookie to me. Very poised for an FCW prospect. Then I looked him up online and saw this promo...






...and I was smitten immediately. THIS GUY is going to be special, I thought. Only a matter of time. And so I waited for his debut, watching as many promos and matches as I could get my hands on. And in that time, as I imagined what his WWE career would be like, I never once dreamt that he would be as over with the fans as he was last night at Money in the Bank. I was completely floored.

Last night, to me, was a signature moment in his young WWE career. The pop he got when he came back into the ladder match was deafening. I rewatched that part on WWE Network and it translated VERY well on TV, it was every bit as awesome as I remembered it in person. Ambrose got a lot of cheers throughout the night but that moment gives me chills thinking about it. I feel privileged to have witnessed what may very well be Ambrose's breakout performance as a singles competitor. Much credit to his main foe Seth Rollins who also took some serious bumps like a champ. Everyone in that match did their part but God bless those two in particular. A thoroughly entertaining match.

This is going to sound very tacky but the only thing that could have made last night more special would be if all my fellow AmBros here, especially those who I have grown close with over the past year or so, were there in attendance with me and sharing in on the experience live. It was remarkable and it makes me want to attend a WrestleMania even more in the future because I can only imagine how much more epic that atmosphere is.

I am still in awe with how much love Ambrose is getting here, as well as at the arena. He is such a joy to watch perform, and I am glad that more people are warming up to him. The cat is out of the bag, ladies and gentlemen. Heel, babyface, doesn't matter. Dean Ambrose is a wrestling savant, and he's making more believers by the day. I'm proud to say I saw that with my own two eyes, heard it with my own two ears, felt it with the goosebumps on my arms.

That felt a bit extra on my part, so forgive me for being lost in the moment as I was typing. Let me knock it down a few pegs with some fitting perspective in GIF form, which is still pertinent to my message overall.










BTW if you want to see the pictures and videos I took during the event, I shared them on my Instagram account. Username is telos09.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

:banderas





Telos said:


> I'm going to try to refrain from use of smilies and such, as I cannot put the right combination of images to do justice. The words should express myself just fine here.
> 
> As a wrestling fan who has been on-and-off the WWF/E since 1990, last night was a life experience for me. I've been to a house show in the early '90s and a Raw in 1999 (the night the Rock 'n' Sock Connection debuted), and possibly SmackDown around the same time which I can't remember. But last night was my first PPV and won't be my last as long as I can help it.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is my favorite wrestler by far. The first time I heard of him was a dirtsheet talking about him and CM Punk wrestling at an FCW house show. I was researching FCW after finding out that Ricardo Rodriguez (who I'm a fan of) was wrestling in it. Saw the match with Punk and was intrigued by this guy who definitely did NOT resemble a rookie to me. Very poised for an FCW prospect. Then I looked him up online and saw this promo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I was smitten immediately. THIS GUY is going to be special, I thought. Only a matter of time. And so I waited for his debut, watching as many promos and matches as I could get my hands on. And in that time, as I imagined what his WWE career would be like, I never once dreamt that he would be as over with the fans as he was last night at Money in the Bank. I was completely floored.
> 
> Last night, to me, was a signature moment in his young WWE career. The pop he got when he came back into the ladder match was deafening. I rewatched that part on WWE Network and it translated VERY well on TV, it was every bit as awesome as I remembered it in person. Ambrose got a lot of cheers throughout the night but that moment gives me chills thinking about it. I feel privileged to have witnessed what may very well be Ambrose's breakout performance as a singles competitor. Much credit to his main foe Seth Rollins who also took some serious bumps like a champ. Everyone in that match did their part but God bless those two in particular. A thoroughly entertaining match.
> 
> This is going to sound very tacky but the only thing that could have made last night more special would be if all my fellow AmBros here, especially those who I have grown close with over the past year or so, were there in attendance with me and sharing in on the experience live. It was remarkable and it makes me want to attend a WrestleMania even more in the future because I can only imagine how much more epic that atmosphere is.
> 
> I am still in awe with how much love Ambrose is getting here, as well as at the arena. He is such a joy to watch perform, and I am glad that more people are warming up to him. The cat is out of the bag, ladies and gentlemen. Heel, babyface, doesn't matter. Dean Ambrose is a wrestling savant, and he's making more believers by the day. I'm proud to say I saw that with my own two eyes, heard it with my own two ears, felt it with the goosebumps on my arms.
> 
> That felt a bit extra on my part, so forgive me for being lost in the moment as I was typing. Let me knock it down a few pegs with some fitting perspective in GIF form, which is still pertinent to my message overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW if you want to see the pictures and videos I took during the event, I shared them on my Instagram account. Username is telos09.


Right in the feels with this post, Telos. _Dang_ :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos I would hug you if I could. You can come to California for WM. :dance I started saving up money for a wrestlemania fund.


----------



## Wynter

Telos Da God!! :clap


----------



## Empress

Telos said:


> I'm going to try to refrain from use of smilies and such, as I cannot put the right combination of images to do justice. The words should express myself just fine here.
> 
> As a wrestling fan who has been on-and-off the WWF/E since 1990, last night was a life experience for me. I've been to a house show in the early '90s and a Raw in 1999 (the night the Rock 'n' Sock Connection debuted), and possibly SmackDown around the same time which I can't remember. But last night was my first PPV and won't be my last as long as I can help it.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is my favorite wrestler by far. The first time I heard of him was a dirtsheet talking about him and CM Punk wrestling at an FCW house show. I was researching FCW after finding out that Ricardo Rodriguez (who I'm a fan of) was wrestling in it. Saw the match with Punk and was intrigued by this guy who definitely did NOT resemble a rookie to me. Very poised for an FCW prospect. Then I looked him up online and saw this promo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I was smitten immediately. THIS GUY is going to be special, I thought. Only a matter of time. And so I waited for his debut, watching as many promos and matches as I could get my hands on. And in that time, as I imagined what his WWE career would be like, I never once dreamt that he would be as over with the fans as he was last night at Money in the Bank. I was completely floored.
> 
> Last night, to me, was a signature moment in his young WWE career. The pop he got when he came back into the ladder match was deafening. I rewatched that part on WWE Network and it translated VERY well on TV, it was every bit as awesome as I remembered it in person. Ambrose got a lot of cheers throughout the night but that moment gives me chills thinking about it. I feel privileged to have witnessed what may very well be Ambrose's breakout performance as a singles competitor. Much credit to his main foe Seth Rollins who also took some serious bumps like a champ. Everyone in that match did their part but God bless those two in particular. A thoroughly entertaining match.
> 
> This is going to sound very tacky but the only thing that could have made last night more special would be if all my fellow AmBros here, especially those who I have grown close with over the past year or so, were there in attendance with me and sharing in on the experience live. It was remarkable and it makes me want to attend a WrestleMania even more in the future because I can only imagine how much more epic that atmosphere is.
> 
> I am still in awe with how much love Ambrose is getting here, as well as at the arena. He is such a joy to watch perform, and I am glad that more people are warming up to him. The cat is out of the bag, ladies and gentlemen. Heel, babyface, doesn't matter. Dean Ambrose is a wrestling savant, and he's making more believers by the day. I'm proud to say I saw that with my own two eyes, heard it with my own two ears, felt it with the goosebumps on my arms.
> 
> That felt a bit extra on my part, so forgive me for being lost in the moment as I was typing. Let me knock it down a few pegs with some fitting perspective in GIF form, which is still pertinent to my message overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW if you want to see the pictures and videos I took during the event, I shared them on my Instagram account. Username is telos09.



:cheer:cheer

I've only been obsessed with him for the past month, but I agree that there is just something special about this man. I know many people wanted him to be a heel but he's damn good in this anti hero role, a blend of Austin and Brian Pillam. There isn't a glassceilnig he can't shatter in the WWE. If they won't push him, the fans will get behind him and last night was proof of that. 

I do agree with the user who said that CM Punk leaving opened an opportunity. Dean is the perfect gray character that the show needs right now.


----------



## shutupchico

Tyrion Lannister said:


> WCW forced Vince to be desperate.
> 
> 
> 
> Took 2 years of him getting bigger reactions than Cena and they still tried to bury him, they only fully got behind him when the fans decided they were going to ruin the WrestleMania main event.
> 
> 
> 
> Became the hottest act in wrestling at a time when all their stars left.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't, lol. Roman Reigns is as cookie cutter as it gets. They're still pushing John Cena as hard as ever, Randy Orton is still in the top mix. They sent Bray Wyatt back to the midcard. Nothing's changed, their philosophy on talent is exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's doing a damn good job holding all the real talent back today without protecting his spot, shit.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly doubt they're even thinking about a comparison between him and Austin, and if they are, knowing how petty this company is, they're probably thinking of ways they can STOP that from happening, because they didn't pick him. They'll be wanting to transfer that onto Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, years later, so what? Why the hell do I have to wait years when he's ready RIGHT NOW? Especially when I don't have to wait for the garbage to get pushed.
> 
> Besides, RVD only became champion because of ECW returning as a brand, and Jeff only became champion because of two world titles, which don't exist any more, and they seem to want to make sure don't come back. If not for that, they wouldn't have become champion.


u can play the "because of this, because of that" card as much as u want, but the fact of the matter is guys like ambrose are very capable of becoming main eventers, just as much as your cookie cutters, it's been proven many times over. it's just that in recent times wwe has been so saturated with cookie cutters(orton, sheamus, del rio, kane, reigns to name a few), well yea, it's obvious that since they're the majority, more of them will be major players. the cool thing is when u have people like wyatt, and ambrose working at the top, that changes the landscape, and now u get a lot more outside the box, outrageous characters coming in.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> I'm going to try to refrain from use of smilies and such, as I cannot put the right combination of images to do justice. The words should express myself just fine here.
> 
> As a wrestling fan who has been on-and-off the WWF/E since 1990, last night was a life experience for me. I've been to a house show in the early '90s and a Raw in 1999 (the night the Rock 'n' Sock Connection debuted), and possibly SmackDown around the same time which I can't remember. But last night was my first PPV and won't be my last as long as I can help it.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is my favorite wrestler by far. The first time I heard of him was a dirtsheet talking about him and CM Punk wrestling at an FCW house show. I was researching FCW after finding out that Ricardo Rodriguez (who I'm a fan of) was wrestling in it. Saw the match with Punk and was intrigued by this guy who definitely did NOT resemble a rookie to me. Very poised for an FCW prospect. Then I looked him up online and saw this promo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I was smitten immediately. THIS GUY is going to be special, I thought. Only a matter of time. And so I waited for his debut, watching as many promos and matches as I could get my hands on. And in that time, as I imagined what his WWE career would be like, I never once dreamt that he would be as over with the fans as he was last night at Money in the Bank. I was completely floored.
> 
> Last night, to me, was a signature moment in his young WWE career. The pop he got when he came back into the ladder match was deafening. I rewatched that part on WWE Network and it translated VERY well on TV, it was every bit as awesome as I remembered it in person. Ambrose got a lot of cheers throughout the night but that moment gives me chills thinking about it. I feel privileged to have witnessed what may very well be Ambrose's breakout performance as a singles competitor. Much credit to his main foe Seth Rollins who also took some serious bumps like a champ. Everyone in that match did their part but God bless those two in particular. A thoroughly entertaining match.
> 
> This is going to sound very tacky but the only thing that could have made last night more special would be if all my fellow AmBros here, especially those who I have grown close with over the past year or so, were there in attendance with me and sharing in on the experience live. It was remarkable and it makes me want to attend a WrestleMania even more in the future because I can only imagine how much more epic that atmosphere is.
> 
> I am still in awe with how much love Ambrose is getting here, as well as at the arena. He is such a joy to watch perform, and I am glad that more people are warming up to him. The cat is out of the bag, ladies and gentlemen. Heel, babyface, doesn't matter. Dean Ambrose is a wrestling savant, and he's making more believers by the day. I'm proud to say I saw that with my own two eyes, heard it with my own two ears, felt it with the goosebumps on my arms.
> 
> That felt a bit extra on my part, so forgive me for being lost in the moment as I was typing. Let me knock it down a few pegs with some fitting perspective in GIF form, which is still pertinent to my message overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW if you want to see the pictures and videos I took during the event, I shared them on my Instagram account. Username is telos09.


:bow:bow Telos I couldn't have said it any better man. Once I heard about the Foley/Ambrose confrontation I immediately looked him up and found his "Sick Guy" promo and from there it snow balled into hours of Ambrose/Moxley Promos and matches. I swear I watched every single one of them on youtube with in 48 hours. I was hooked. Even watched all those HWA Pulse videos all the way through to see if Mox was featured just to get my fix. 

The man is just so captivating. Every time Dean is on the screen all eyes are on him. His presence alone demands everyone's undivided attention, and rightfully so. This man is already a legend in my book and he's just getting started. I can't wait for all the greatness that will follow him throughout his career! :banderas



tylermoxreigns said:


> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right in the feels with this post, Telos. _Dang_ :mark::mark::mark:


That Psychology :wall That acting :sodone This is why Ambrose is the SHIT!! He knows how to make wrestling feel "real" again. Ambrose knows wrestling, and is so into his character and psychology that he has the crowds eating out of the palm of his hands every single time he comes out. There's no doubt in my mind he is the BEST this business has EVER had to offer! And that's a big deal, some might not agree but that's just how I feel. :ambrose


----------



## DannyMack

Telos said:


> I'm going to try to refrain from use of smilies and such, as I cannot put the right combination of images to do justice. The words should express myself just fine here.
> 
> As a wrestling fan who has been on-and-off the WWF/E since 1990, last night was a life experience for me. I've been to a house show in the early '90s and a Raw in 1999 (the night the Rock 'n' Sock Connection debuted), and possibly SmackDown around the same time which I can't remember. But last night was my first PPV and won't be my last as long as I can help it.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is my favorite wrestler by far. The first time I heard of him was a dirtsheet talking about him and CM Punk wrestling at an FCW house show. I was researching FCW after finding out that Ricardo Rodriguez (who I'm a fan of) was wrestling in it. Saw the match with Punk and was intrigued by this guy who definitely did NOT resemble a rookie to me. Very poised for an FCW prospect. Then I looked him up online and saw this promo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I was smitten immediately. THIS GUY is going to be special, I thought. Only a matter of time. And so I waited for his debut, watching as many promos and matches as I could get my hands on. And in that time, as I imagined what his WWE career would be like, I never once dreamt that he would be as over with the fans as he was last night at Money in the Bank. I was completely floored.
> 
> Last night, to me, was a signature moment in his young WWE career. The pop he got when he came back into the ladder match was deafening. I rewatched that part on WWE Network and it translated VERY well on TV, it was every bit as awesome as I remembered it in person. Ambrose got a lot of cheers throughout the night but that moment gives me chills thinking about it. I feel privileged to have witnessed what may very well be Ambrose's breakout performance as a singles competitor. Much credit to his main foe Seth Rollins who also took some serious bumps like a champ. Everyone in that match did their part but God bless those two in particular. A thoroughly entertaining match.
> 
> This is going to sound very tacky but the only thing that could have made last night more special would be if all my fellow AmBros here, especially those who I have grown close with over the past year or so, were there in attendance with me and sharing in on the experience live. It was remarkable and it makes me want to attend a WrestleMania even more in the future because I can only imagine how much more epic that atmosphere is.
> 
> I am still in awe with how much love Ambrose is getting here, as well as at the arena. He is such a joy to watch perform, and I am glad that more people are warming up to him. The cat is out of the bag, ladies and gentlemen. Heel, babyface, doesn't matter. Dean Ambrose is a wrestling savant, and he's making more believers by the day. I'm proud to say I saw that with my own two eyes, heard it with my own two ears, felt it with the goosebumps on my arms.
> 
> That felt a bit extra on my part, so forgive me for being lost in the moment as I was typing. Let me knock it down a few pegs with some fitting perspective in GIF form, which is still pertinent to my message overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW if you want to see the pictures and videos I took during the event, I shared them on my Instagram account. Username is telos09.


I've been hooked on Ambrose since 2011 when he was in FCW too. I heard about him through a wrestling reporter and began to search for him on YouTube. The very 1st promo I watched was his "Dean Ambrose is about to blow the doors off everything!" promo from his FCW debut. I've been a fan of his ever since. Within a few days I watched as many of his promos as possible including the incredible 'Sick Guy' promo, which convinced me that he was going to carve out a legendary career due to his insane talent and passion for wrestling. I waited patiently for his debut through the FCW house clash with CM Punk and the promo with Foley and wasn't disappointed when he debuted with The Shield. Since then he has proven that he hasn't even reached his full potential yet and the last few weeks have proven that he's a mega star in the making. I've been a very proud Ambrose fan recently since he's gone solo and last night felt like his shining moment (so far). Seeing hardcore fans and casual fans alike cheering him on put a huge smile on my face. This is just the beginning...


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> I'm going to try to refrain from use of smilies and such, as I cannot put the right combination of images to do justice. The words should express myself just fine here.
> 
> As a wrestling fan who has been on-and-off the WWF/E since 1990, last night was a life experience for me. I've been to a house show in the early '90s and a Raw in 1999 (the night the Rock 'n' Sock Connection debuted), and possibly SmackDown around the same time which I can't remember. But last night was my first PPV and won't be my last as long as I can help it.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is my favorite wrestler by far. The first time I heard of him was a dirtsheet talking about him and CM Punk wrestling at an FCW house show. I was researching FCW after finding out that Ricardo Rodriguez (who I'm a fan of) was wrestling in it. Saw the match with Punk and was intrigued by this guy who definitely did NOT resemble a rookie to me. Very poised for an FCW prospect. Then I looked him up online and saw this promo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I was smitten immediately. THIS GUY is going to be special, I thought. Only a matter of time. And so I waited for his debut, watching as many promos and matches as I could get my hands on. And in that time, as I imagined what his WWE career would be like, I never once dreamt that he would be as over with the fans as he was last night at Money in the Bank. I was completely floored.
> 
> Last night, to me, was a signature moment in his young WWE career. The pop he got when he came back into the ladder match was deafening. I rewatched that part on WWE Network and it translated VERY well on TV, it was every bit as awesome as I remembered it in person. Ambrose got a lot of cheers throughout the night but that moment gives me chills thinking about it. I feel privileged to have witnessed what may very well be Ambrose's breakout performance as a singles competitor. Much credit to his main foe Seth Rollins who also took some serious bumps like a champ. Everyone in that match did their part but God bless those two in particular. A thoroughly entertaining match.
> 
> This is going to sound very tacky but the only thing that could have made last night more special would be if all my fellow AmBros here, especially those who I have grown close with over the past year or so, were there in attendance with me and sharing in on the experience live. It was remarkable and it makes me want to attend a WrestleMania even more in the future because I can only imagine how much more epic that atmosphere is.
> 
> I am still in awe with how much love Ambrose is getting here, as well as at the arena. He is such a joy to watch perform, and I am glad that more people are warming up to him. The cat is out of the bag, ladies and gentlemen. Heel, babyface, doesn't matter. Dean Ambrose is a wrestling savant, and he's making more believers by the day. I'm proud to say I saw that with my own two eyes, heard it with my own two ears, felt it with the goosebumps on my arms.
> 
> That felt a bit extra on my part, so forgive me for being lost in the moment as I was typing. Let me knock it down a few pegs with some fitting perspective in GIF form, which is still pertinent to my message overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW if you want to see the pictures and videos I took during the event, I shared them on my Instagram account. Username is telos09.


----------



## AntMan

I first head about Ambrose through a thread on here. It was like "Joker signs with WWE". This was before his FCW debut. Then, I started watching his stuff online.


----------



## NeyNey

Okay.

Ambrose is the greatest thing on planet earth right now.
Seriously, last night was so fucking epic and the pop when he came back to fuck Rollins up was so fucking unreal und out of this world man.... I mean fuck, did you see the guys jumping off their seats and screaming like fucking Michael Jackson or Tupac just rised from the dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas
Telos, your post was fucking fantastic, can't even imagine how it felt live, must've been one of the greatest feelings on earth... jesus... 
Ambrose was so GOAT I really thought he was legit hurt for a few seconds. :lmao :lmao :lmao FUCKING BASTARD!!! 
Of course I knew it was "fake" when he went to the back, but still, MY FUCKING HEART DON'T YOU EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!!! :cuss: enaldo 
AGAIN THAT POP!!!!!!!! "WE WANT AMBROSE!" CHANTS I WAS FUCKING SHAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BRILL-I-ANT!!!!!!!!!! 
Love to read all that Ambrose love, really really really love you all. :banderas

Can't wait to watch RAW tomorrow absolutely :BANDERASx100000000000trillionfuckingbillion times!









*
LICK - SLAP - BAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





















WynterWarm12 said:


> I swear, my heart fell out my ass and crawled into a sad ball on the ground when I heard Kane's music hit :lmao
> 
> I went from :mark: "Grab it Dean!! Grab iiiiiiiit!!!" :mark: to :cuss: "Noooooooooo." :lol


Never was THAT LEGIT MAD AT KANE :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Never was THAT LEGIT MAD AT KANE :lmao :lmao :lmao


Fuck Kane, man. He needs to drag his big (saggy) red machine ass outta this joint. He's dragging it in the ring and just being a kill joy :lmao:cuss: :flip


----------



## Bushmaster

Hey NeyNey, I think Seth Rollins is also on the planet Earth.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Is no one else bothered that he's a face and it took him being a face to get pushed with his proper character? I just wanted another heel who was fearless, psychotic, tenacious and terrified the shit out of everyone. It bugs me that he has to be a face to actually be Dean Ambrose.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheFranticJane said:


> Is no one else bothered that he's a face and it took him being a face to get pushed with his proper character? I just wanted another heel who was fearless, psychotic, tenacious and terrified the shit out of everyone. It bugs me that he has to be a face to actually be Dean Ambrose.


He hasn't had the chance to be a heel on his own yet.

Just relax, fella. :agree:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

TheFranticJane said:


> Is no one else bothered that he's a face and it took him being a face to get pushed with his proper character? I just wanted another heel who was fearless, psychotic, tenacious and terrified the shit out of everyone. It bugs me that he has to be a face to actually be Dean Ambrose.


I try and see this from a positive stance though. If we are getting the caliber of psycho that we are right now you can only imagine the type of dark they could present us with when he turns heel. This success he is currently having as a face is only going to make that heel turn, when it eventually happens, that much sweeter/more effective.


----------



## #Mark

TheFranticJane said:


> Is no one else bothered that he's a face and it took him being a face to get pushed with his proper character? I just wanted another heel who was fearless, psychotic, tenacious and terrified the shit out of everyone. It bugs me that he has to be a face to actually be Dean Ambrose.


I think it's great. Ambrose will be a great heel no doubt but he's so refreshing as a face. We haven't seen an edgy face like him in over 15 years.

What do you guys think Ambrose will be doing at Mania? I know it's a long time from now but I've already been thinking and I'm really hoping we get Ambrose/HHH then. Ambrose is the anti-authority figure the WWE has been searching for.. Not Cena, Punk or my favorite current wrestler Bryan.


----------



## NeyNey

Sith Rollins said:


> Hey NeyNey, I think Seth Rollins is also on the planet Earth.


As smut under Ambrose's shoes.


TheFranticJane said:


> Is no one else bothered that he's a face and it took him being a face to get pushed with his proper character? I just wanted another heel who was fearless, psychotic, tenacious and terrified the shit out of everyone. It bugs me that he has to be a face to actually be Dean Ambrose.


Isn't that awesome? 
If he's that good as a face wait until he becomes heel some day. 
I mean he's fantastic right now, but when he turns, he will bloom and bloom and bloom AND BLOOM AND BLOOM AND BLOOM and he will work the crowd so fucking hard and will make them legit mad, and that EVEN after he made them all love him. Fucking Skill. Fucking talent.


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> Okay.
> 
> Ambrose is the greatest thing on planet earth right now.
> Seriously, last night was so fucking epic and the pop when he came back to fuck Rollins up was so fucking unreal und out of this world man.... I mean fuck, did you see the guys jumping off their seats and screaming like fucking Michael Jackson or Tupac just rised from the dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas
> Telos, your post was fucking fantastic, can't even imagine how it felt live, must've been one of the greatest feelings on earth... jesus...
> Ambrose was so GOAT I really thought he was legit hurt for a few seconds. :lmao :lmao :lmao FUCKING BASTARD!!!
> Of course I knew it was "fake" when he went to the back, but still, MY FUCKING HEART DON'T YOU EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!!! :cuss: enaldo
> AGAIN THAT POP!!!!!!!! "WE WANT AMBROSE!" CHANTS I WAS FUCKING SHAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BRILL-I-ANT!!!!!!!!!!
> Love to read all that Ambrose love, really really really love you all. :banderas
> 
> Can't wait to watch RAW tomorrow absolutely :BANDERASx100000000000trillionfuckingbillion times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LICK - SLAP - BAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never was THAT LEGIT MAD AT KANE :lmao :lmao :lmao


NEYNEY!! You are awesome. That is all. 
oh and one more thing







:banderas So beautiful



tylermoxreigns said:


> I try and see this from a positive stance though. *If we are getting the caliber of psycho that we are right now you can only imagine the type of dark they could present us with when he turns heel*. This success he is currently having as a face is only going to make that heel turn, when it eventually happens, that much sweeter/more effective.


*
This* ^^^ :mark:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

What do people think of Ambrose's theme? I've heard people say that it's generic rock garbage, but I actually like it and the theme suits the "Psycho" persona.


----------



## NeyNey

TakeMyGun said:


> What do people think of Ambrose's theme? I've heard people say that it's generic rock garbage, but I actually like it and the theme suits the "Psycho" persona.


Love it, obviously.


----------



## Ccoffey89

TakeMyGun said:


> What do people think of Ambrose's theme? I've heard people say that it's generic rock garbage, but I actually like it and the theme suits the "Psycho" persona.


I think it's awesome. When you hear that guitar wind up in the beginning you know shit's going down!


----------



## Bushmaster

NeyNey said:


> As smut under Ambrose's shoes


The same Ambrose who has been under Seth's shoes for the past few weeks :ambrose3











You should've been there NeyNey, the crowd was hot during that match. That could possibly be the highlight of Dean's career. Hopefully it isn't, since he has loads of time left and all the talent in the world. Seth vs Dean should be the Punk vs Cena or Orton vs Cena of our generation :mark:



Dean's theme sounds alright, same with Seth's. I knew they'd get generic music after the Shield broke up, I'm glad it isn't atrocious. It's really nice that these 2 don't need all the Shield things to stay hot. They've evolved for sure.


----------



## Beatles123

Ambrose, save me.

Cena's champion.

FUCKING SAVE ME!


----------



## Deptford

Soupy who won the match can not find on youtube >.<


----------



## Beatles123

Don't encourage him dep


----------



## NeyNey

Sith Rollins said:


> The same Ambrose who has been under Seth's shoes for the past few weeks :ambrose3


Shit, gotta admit I accidently gave you the perfect assist to hit back. enaldo


Sith Rollins said:


> *You should've been there NeyNey, the crowd was hot during that match. That could possibly be the highlight of Dean's career.* Hopefully it isn't, since he has loads of time left and all the talent in the world. Seth vs Dean should be the Punk vs Cena or Orton vs Cena of our generation :mark:


Thank you for pushing the knife deeper in that wound. :side:


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> Soupy who won the match can not find on youtube >.<





Spoiler


----------



## Eddie Ray

I kinda just want him to stay face tbh. I think, after giving him the chance to get this over, the crowd will cheer him regardless anyway.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Eddie Ray said:


> I kinda just want him to stay face tbh. I think, after giving him the chance to get this over, the crowd will cheer him regardless anyway.


When the time comes I'm sure he will be able to get the living shit booed out of himself. He's that good. Especially if he's involved with another really over crowd favorite. He will still have his diehard fans like all of us here, but he could for sure get a majority of the casuals to hate his guts.


----------



## Bushmaster

Eddie Ray said:


> I kinda just want him to stay face tbh. I think, after giving him the chance to get this over, the crowd will cheer him regardless anyway.


If Dean is as great a heel as people make him out to be then I think he'd be able to get the crowd to hate him. It wouldn't be that hard imo, if a crowd really really loves you then when the turn happens it impacts them that much more. 

His work as a face has been superb though, I always thought Seth was the best face but Dean is just as good. Seth is the perfect underdog due to his style but Dean is so different.


----------



## truk83

Sith Rollins said:


> If Dean is as great a heel as people make him out to be then I think he'd be able to get the crowd to hate him. It wouldn't be that hard imo, if a crowd really really loves you then when the turn happens it impacts them that much more.
> 
> His work as a face has been superb though, I always thought Seth was the best face but Dean is just as good. Seth is the perfect underdog due to his style but Dean is so different.


This is what separates the men from the boys. Those who can captivate the audience new, or old with such a dynamic and flexible character are the ones who becomes Legends. Dean is a Legend in the making because so many of his pure fans thought he was best just as the heel. However, many of us are, and were wrong. I was pleasantly surprised at how original of a character he is pulling off right now. I am actually interested in seeing him, not the Shield, but Dean Ambrose on Raw weekly.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sith Rollins said:


> If Dean is as great a heel as people make him out to be then I think he'd be able to get the crowd to hate him. It wouldn't be that hard imo, if a crowd really really loves you then when the turn happens it impacts them that much more.
> 
> His work as a face has been superb though, I always thought Seth was the best face but Dean is just as good. Seth is the perfect underdog due to his style but Dean is so different.


You have to consider the fact that there are those who will continue to cheer him as a heel _because_ he is so talented. He would easily be able to get children and women to boo him, but a lot of men would cheer for him regardless, simply because he's a badass and extremely talented.


----------



## Ccoffey89

30 minutes until Raw, and the GOAT :ambrose3 goes hunting for some Seth and Authority. He's gonna be so rabid and out for blood :wall


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right in the feels with this post, Telos. _Dang_ :mark::mark::mark:





Calamity Glitch said:


> Telos I would hug you if I could. You can come to California for WM. :dance I started saving up money for a wrestlemania fund.





WynterWarm12 said:


> Telos Da God!! :clap





Empress said:


> :cheer:cheer
> 
> I've only been obsessed with him for the past month, but I agree that there is just something special about this man. I know many people wanted him to be a heel but he's damn good in this anti hero role, a blend of Austin and Brian Pillam. There isn't a glassceilnig he can't shatter in the WWE. If they won't push him, the fans will get behind him and last night was proof of that.
> 
> I do agree with the user who said that CM Punk leaving opened an opportunity. Dean is the perfect gray character that the show needs right now.





Ccoffey89 said:


> :bow:bow Telos I couldn't have said it any better man. Once I heard about the Foley/Ambrose confrontation I immediately looked him up and found his "Sick Guy" promo and from there it snow balled into hours of Ambrose/Moxley Promos and matches. I swear I watched every single one of them on youtube with in 48 hours. I was hooked. Even watched all those HWA Pulse videos all the way through to see if Mox was featured just to get my fix.
> 
> The man is just so captivating. Every time Dean is on the screen all eyes are on him. His presence alone demands everyone's undivided attention, and rightfully so. This man is already a legend in my book and he's just getting started. I can't wait for all the greatness that will follow him throughout his career! :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> That Psychology :wall That acting :sodone This is why Ambrose is the SHIT!! He knows how to make wrestling feel "real" again. Ambrose knows wrestling, and is so into his character and psychology that he has the crowds eating out of the palm of his hands every single time he comes out. There's no doubt in my mind he is the BEST this business has EVER had to offer! And that's a big deal, some might not agree but that's just how I feel. :ambrose





DannyMack said:


> I've been hooked on Ambrose since 2011 when he was in FCW too. I heard about him through a wrestling reporter and began to search for him on YouTube. The very 1st promo I watched was his "Dean Ambrose is about to blow the doors off everything!" promo from his FCW debut. I've been a fan of his ever since. Within a few days I watched as many of his promos as possible including the incredible 'Sick Guy' promo, which convinced me that he was going to carve out a legendary career due to his insane talent and passion for wrestling. I waited patiently for his debut through the FCW house clash with CM Punk and the promo with Foley and wasn't disappointed when he debuted with The Shield. Since then he has proven that he hasn't even reached his full potential yet and the last few weeks have proven that he's a mega star in the making. I've been a very proud Ambrose fan recently since he's gone solo and last night felt like his shining moment (so far). Seeing hardcore fans and casual fans alike cheering him on put a huge smile on my face. This is just the beginning...





Deptford said:


>





NeyNey said:


> Okay.
> 
> Ambrose is the greatest thing on planet earth right now.
> Seriously, last night was so fucking epic and the pop when he came back to fuck Rollins up was so fucking unreal und out of this world man.... I mean fuck, did you see the guys jumping off their seats and screaming like fucking Michael Jackson or Tupac just rised from the dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas
> Telos, your post was fucking fantastic, can't even imagine how it felt live, must've been one of the greatest feelings on earth... jesus...
> Ambrose was so GOAT I really thought he was legit hurt for a few seconds. :lmao :lmao :lmao FUCKING BASTARD!!!
> Of course I knew it was "fake" when he went to the back, but still, MY FUCKING HEART DON'T YOU EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!!! :cuss: enaldo
> AGAIN THAT POP!!!!!!!! "WE WANT AMBROSE!" CHANTS I WAS FUCKING SHAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BRILL-I-ANT!!!!!!!!!!
> Love to read all that Ambrose love, really really really love you all. :banderas
> 
> Can't wait to watch RAW tomorrow absolutely :BANDERASx100000000000trillionfuckingbillion times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LICK - SLAP - BAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never was THAT LEGIT MAD AT KANE :lmao :lmao :lmao


:bow

Thanks everyone, and thanks Dean Ambrose! Can't wait for more! :mark:


----------



## Shenroe

So, before getting in that thread( and knowing the mark outness would be turnt to 11), i skimmed through the other thread( seth/ Roman and general wwe) just to see the overall feelings on Dean..:kobe9 Was interesting to say the least. 

Now I'm home with my fellow Ambro/Hoes, needless to say i'm as euphoric as all of you. Finally, finally Dean got all the recognition and glory that he so deserved. He was shit on, said to be overrated/weird/not likeable and whatnot, and now everybody is ready to pick him as their guy, as the consensus:banderas and rightfully so.

That man doesn't have a wrestling master degree but a fucking Phd at this point. He is the Prince of the wrestling business lol, knows so much how to sway the crowd over, rally behind him etc, it's ridiculous. He can make *you* boo/ cheer/ laugh/cry depending of his choosing.










This spot is right there with Edge spear off the ladder as an OMG moment.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really hope Dean's neck is okay.

Jesus Christ, that superplex.


----------



## Divine Arion

Nicole Queen said:


> Have some more goodness :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> "AMBROSE IS GOD" SIGN, BITCHES :cheer





Zarra said:


> I lost my mind here :faint:


Because you can never have enough lovely gifs! 

:sodone :sodone :sodone



Calamity Glitch said:


> My fan art for the day.


:banderas Just love this so much!



Telos said:


> I'm going to try to refrain from use of smilies and such, as I cannot put the right combination of images to do justice. The words should express myself just fine here.
> 
> As a wrestling fan who has been on-and-off the WWF/E since 1990, last night was a life experience for me. I've been to a house show in the early '90s and a Raw in 1999 (the night the Rock 'n' Sock Connection debuted), and possibly SmackDown around the same time which I can't remember. But last night was my first PPV and won't be my last as long as I can help it.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is my favorite wrestler by far. The first time I heard of him was a dirtsheet talking about him and CM Punk wrestling at an FCW house show. I was researching FCW after finding out that Ricardo Rodriguez (who I'm a fan of) was wrestling in it. Saw the match with Punk and was intrigued by this guy who definitely did NOT resemble a rookie to me. Very poised for an FCW prospect. Then I looked him up online and saw this promo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I was smitten immediately. THIS GUY is going to be special, I thought. Only a matter of time. And so I waited for his debut, watching as many promos and matches as I could get my hands on. And in that time, as I imagined what his WWE career would be like, I never once dreamt that he would be as over with the fans as he was last night at Money in the Bank. I was completely floored.
> 
> Last night, to me, was a signature moment in his young WWE career. The pop he got when he came back into the ladder match was deafening. I rewatched that part on WWE Network and it translated VERY well on TV, it was every bit as awesome as I remembered it in person. Ambrose got a lot of cheers throughout the night but that moment gives me chills thinking about it. I feel privileged to have witnessed what may very well be Ambrose's breakout performance as a singles competitor. Much credit to his main foe Seth Rollins who also took some serious bumps like a champ. Everyone in that match did their part but God bless those two in particular. A thoroughly entertaining match.
> 
> This is going to sound very tacky but the only thing that could have made last night more special would be if all my fellow AmBros here, especially those who I have grown close with over the past year or so, were there in attendance with me and sharing in on the experience live. It was remarkable and it makes me want to attend a WrestleMania even more in the future because I can only imagine how much more epic that atmosphere is.
> 
> I am still in awe with how much love Ambrose is getting here, as well as at the arena. He is such a joy to watch perform, and I am glad that more people are warming up to him. The cat is out of the bag, ladies and gentlemen. Heel, babyface, doesn't matter. Dean Ambrose is a wrestling savant, and he's making more believers by the day. I'm proud to say I saw that with my own two eyes, heard it with my own two ears, felt it with the goosebumps on my arms.
> 
> That felt a bit extra on my part, so forgive me for being lost in the moment as I was typing. Let me knock it down a few pegs with some fitting perspective in GIF form, which is still pertinent to my message overall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW if you want to see the pictures and videos I took during the event, I shared them on my Instagram account. Username is telos09.


Awww I wish I could hug you right now. That was such a great post! I'm so happy to hear you enjoyed yourself! Thank you for sharing your experience! There's really nothing quite like experiencing a show live and seeing your favorites in person. When I started tuning back in 2013, I wasn't aware of who any of the Shield were but instantly fell in love with Ambrose as a character and his whole style/demeanor. After researching him more from the indies, it just made me appreciate him even more for all the hard work he's put into his career. 



NeyNey said:


> Okay.
> 
> Ambrose is the greatest thing on planet earth right now.
> Seriously, last night was so fucking epic and the pop when he came back to fuck Rollins up was so fucking unreal und out of this world man.... I mean fuck, did you see the guys jumping off their seats and screaming like fucking Michael Jackson or Tupac just rised from the dead!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banderas :banderas
> Telos, your post was fucking fantastic, can't even imagine how it felt live, must've been one of the greatest feelings on earth... jesus...
> Ambrose was so GOAT I really thought he was legit hurt for a few seconds. :lmao :lmao :lmao FUCKING BASTARD!!!
> Of course I knew it was "fake" when he went to the back, but still, MY FUCKING HEART DON'T YOU EVER DO THAT AGAIN!!!! :cuss: enaldo
> AGAIN THAT POP!!!!!!!! "WE WANT AMBROSE!" CHANTS I WAS FUCKING SHAKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BRILL-I-ANT!!!!!!!!!!
> Love to read all that Ambrose love, really really really love you all. :banderas
> 
> Can't wait to watch RAW tomorrow absolutely :BANDERASx100000000000trillionfuckingbillion times!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> LICK - SLAP - BAM !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgbox.com/lLATvxPp.gif[/IMG
> 
> Never was THAT LEGIT MAD AT KANE :lmao :lmao :lmao[/QUOTE]
> 
> :banderas All the feels in this post! Wish I could rep you but received the dreaded "spread more rep" message lol.


----------



## BrownianMotion

More "we want Ambrose" chants during the Rollins/RVD match.

He will receive a legendary pop tonight.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Awesome promo.


----------



## Bushmaster

I think I also said that Dean could lose at MITB and the feud wouldn't end. He'd always screw Seth whenever he tries to cash in.



Spoiler















Feud continues :mark: Wonder how long Seth will be holding the case and getting his life ruined by Dean. Liked that TNT line :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

That promo! "I think I like it better this way, it could be fun. That's not a contract in that briefcase, its TNT, and it's gonna blow up in your face every single time you try to cash it in." :banderas Hopefully a whole lot more Dean to come on this Raw!!


----------



## .christopher.

Holy .gif Batman! :

Another good promo from Dean. Bet all his amhoes wish they had that briefcase now - "everytime you try and cash that in, seth, i'll be there - im going to haunt you"


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Ambrose is without a doubt my favorite thing in the WWE at the moment.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Dean cutting once again an awesome promo. He's gonna be over big time when this feud with Seth is done.


----------



## Lil Mark

I see Dean Ambrose as a much better World Champion than Seth Rollins. Ambrose would be the best Mr. Money in the Bank of this era because he's a strategist and can strike at any time.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ambrose and Rollins will feud FOREVER.

They'll be like the new Highlanders.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Orton/Kane vs Cena/Reigns = Dean will appear in the Main Event?


----------



## Frico

SóniaPortugal said:


> Orton/Kane vs Cena/Reigns = Dean will appear in the Main Event?


One would hope.


----------



## Rap God




----------



## DoubtGin

that nikki pop


----------



## Ccoffey89

DoubtGin said:


> that nikki pop


Wrong thread, but while were off topic that SWAGGER POP!!!


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

From the Dean Ambrose Pre-Debut Discussion thread, to the tons of Shield threads, to this thread, to last night, to this. The way everyone is hyping up is starting to remind me of the excitement (and the thirst, for the ladies) that was there when the Rock started to hit his prime - the excitement and the energy in the crowd. And the best part is that Jon knows it, and is capitalizing on it, it fuels him.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Such an incredibly bright future for Dean. The guy literally has it all.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I think Dean will be a big star for years to come. Last night, he and Rollins stole the show for sure.

That said, I don't really get the Austin comparison. He's much more like Pillman.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Well it seems ambrose did get to keep one shield thing, backstage promo's in darkened areas.


----------



## Shenroe

So for the 2nd week straight Ambrose doesn't wrestle on Raw nor Main event am i right? I'm not watching RAW just reading the spoilers tonight


----------



## Aficionado

The Steven Seagal said:


> Well it seems ambrose did get to keep one shield thing, backstage promo's in darkened areas.


That was more of a Moxley thing before a Shield thing, but you are still correct.

For the record, I think the Ambrose/Austin comparison is more to do with his badass motherfucker (BFM) demeanor. While his actual character is definitely more reminiscent of Pillman's loose canon persona amongst others (Funk, Piper, Raven, Backlund, Joker, etc), he has that no nonsense aura that can be likened to how Austin carried himself.


----------



## Kratosx23

Why would the Authority let him wrestle? He's liable to kill somebody in the mood he's in. Meaningless wins don't matter, storyline progression does.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yeah, I'm sad that he didn't get to perform tonight


----------



## DoubtGin

GOAT RAW imo, but there wasn't enough Ambrose in it (assuming he doesn't show up anymore).


----------



## Omega_VIK

I'm pissed that he didn't get featured more tonight, considering how over he was at the ppv last night.


----------



## DoubtGin

There he is :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

Now that's a fucking ending :mark: Dean and Seth are tearing the house down. Didn't care for the Reigns stuff.

Was literally screaming No at the cash in :lol Thankfully Dean stopped it.


----------



## krai999

slowly but surely. Reigns is the rabbit Ambrose is the turtle


----------



## Frico

Dean just fucking OWNED Backstage Pass. :mark::mark:


----------



## THANOS

Sith Rollins said:


> Now that's a fucking ending :mark: Dean and Seth are tearing the house down. Didn't care for the Reigns stuff.
> 
> Was literally screaming No at the cash in :lol Thankfully Dean stopped it.


I agree completely :mark:. WWE should have followed Dean and Seth backstage instead of doing that Reigns superpush crap that happens at the end of every show. :side: Look at how much effort WWE's putting into him and he's still only as over as Ziggler while Ambrose is getting the top babyface pops, and Rollins getting the second most heat to the Authority.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Three words: Thank you Dean

You saved Seth from a fate worse than death


----------



## Bushmaster

THANOS said:


> I agree completely :mark:. WWE should have followed Dean and Seth backstage instead of doing that Reigns superpush crap that happens at the end of every show. :side: Look at how much effort WWE's putting into him and he's still only as over as Ziggler while Ambrose is getting the top babyface pops, and Rollins getting the second most heat to the Authority.


I really think Dean is more over than Reigns. Last night seemed to have just been the beginning, he isn't getting mega reactions but he is really over. Last night he was basically even with Ziggler but tonight it was obvious the crowd cheered for him more. 

Dean and Seth were given scraps and they have turned everything they've done into gold :banderas

Feud is gonna be fucking EPIC :mark:


----------



## Belladonna29

Dean was THE highlight of the PPV last night and his character is so strong right now--loved his promo tonight :cheer

Obviously Seth and Dean are gonna fight at the next PPV, but I don't want it to be a regular match--this feud is needs more than that. I'd really like to see them work a 2 out of 3 falls, or maybe even an Iron Man match. I want to audience to see that Seth isn't just a risk-taker and Dean is more than a brawler--they've both got some technical prowess so why not put that on display?


----------



## ROHFan19

Dean is soooooooo fucking over holy shit. They're booking this feud about as perfectly as you can. I just hope they don't fuck Rollins over here since he's the heel. If Brock wasn't coming back you could have you next 3 champs be Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose and it would make total sense as well.

Fucking Brock...


----------



## Empress

I heard he was great tonight on Backstage pass, talking about spending two months in a Mexican jail. I can't wait until it's uploaded so that I can see the genius cut another great promo.


----------



## ROHFan19

Empress said:


> I heard he was great tonight on Backstage pass, talking about spending two months in a Mexican jail. I can't wait until it's uploaded so that I can see the genius cut another great promo.


Yes it was indeed perfection.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Empress said:


> I heard he was great tonight on Backstage pass, talking about spending two months in a Mexican jail. I can't wait until it's uploaded so that I can see the genius cut another great promo.


He was fighting off cartels with a fork.

ONE FORK.

True story. 

:cool2


----------



## Bushmaster

ROHFan19 said:


> Dean is soooooooo fucking over holy shit. They're booking this feud about as perfectly as you can. I just hope they don't fuck Rollins over here since he's the heel. If Brock wasn't coming back you could have you next 3 champs be *Reigns*, Rollins and Ambrose and it would make total sense as well.
> 
> Fucking Brock...


I'd rather Reigns not be anywhere near the title. He isn't close to being ready.

But the feud is being done perfectly, sadly I can see Rollins getting fucked over because he is a heel afterall lol. As long as the matches and promos between the 2 are epic then I'm fine though.


----------



## Redzero

Man Ambrose is the most over face atm.


----------



## x78

http://vimeo.com/99599720


----------



## ROHFan19

Sith Rollins said:


> I'd rather Reigns not be anywhere near the title. He isn't close to being ready.
> 
> But the feud is being done perfectly, sadly I can see Rollins getting fucked over because he is a heel afterall lol. As long as the matches and promos between the 2 are epic then I'm fine though.




I'd rather him not be anywhere near the title too...because he sucks. And until he has a good singles match I'm not changing my stance on that. But, he's clearly winning the belt within the next 6-8 months.


----------



## mjames74

I really didn't think he could pull it off as a face. But I guess he's not full blown babyface so probably why it works. He hasn't helped anyone other than himself. More like a tweener I guess.


----------



## mjames74

x78 said:


> http://vimeo.com/99599720


Still laughing watching it again. Love how he looks around at the start like he just came back to our world and had to get his bearings.

It's the little things.


----------



## THANOS

Empress said:


> I heard he was great tonight on Backstage pass, talking about spending two months in a Mexican jail. I can't wait until it's uploaded so that I can see the genius cut another great promo.


It was abso-fucking-awesome, so good I made a word for it. Slowly but surely he's releasing more Moxley, and I'm loving every minute of it.



Sith Rollins said:


> I'd rather Reigns not be anywhere near the title. He isn't close to being ready.
> 
> But the feud is being done perfectly, sadly I can see Rollins getting fucked over because he is a heel afterall lol. As long as the matches and promos between the 2 are epic then I'm fine though.


Definitely. I'm hoping Rollins wins his cash-in whenever he does actually do it, sometime down the road and Ambrose is the one to take it off him after another 3 month feud. I imagine they will be feuding on and off for the next year now with the way this awesome feud is going thus far.



Redzero said:


> Man Ambrose is the most over face atm.


100% and he's doing it on 1/10th of the push that Reigns is getting. Talent > looks to fans.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

ROHFan19 said:


> I'd rather him not be anywhere near the title too...because he sucks. And until he has a good singles match I'm not changing my stance on that. But, he's clearly winning the belt within the next 6-8 months.


Reigns vs. Triple H is the prefect time to prove himself..


----------



## ROHFan19

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Reigns vs. Triple H is the prefect time to prove himself..


Not disagreeing. Looks like Reigns/Orton at Summerslam and Reigns/HHH at NOC


----------



## Bushmaster

Oh and last time, I told you guys :ambrose



Spoiler















Dean losing at MITB didn't hurt him at all, it has actually helped him. It sounded like he was more over than Reigns tonight. Now think about how he has been booked and how Reigns has been booked. Dean being more over or just as over is wow, this feud with Rollins could do wonders for him. Really hope this feud lasts a little while instead of just 1 or even 2 matches. 


My happy ending would be them shaking hands after a hard fought match because Dean understands trying to get ahead since he did "betray" his brothers at the Rumble when he tried to eliminate Reigns.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Lost my stream so I had to watch it as they upload it. Raw went off over 30 minutes ago and bollyrulez hasn't uploaded the last part yet :cuss::cuss: I really hope it's worth the wait. The last thing I saw was Summer come out and kiss Dolph. I'm hoping for another Ambrose appearance and will be pissed if I have to wait all this time and not see him again! :cuss:


----------



## mjames74

They really need to go back to the old way of feuds and not give singles until the big ones. Like Rollins/Ambrose I at Summerslam, II at Survivor Series, etc have some time to build up some hate between matches.


----------



## .christopher.

Ccoffey89 said:


> Lost my stream so I had to watch it as they upload it. Raw went off over 30 minutes ago and bollyrulez hasn't uploaded the last part yet :cuss::cuss: I really hope it's worth the wait. The last thing I saw was Summer come out and kiss Dolph. I'm hoping for another Ambrose appearance and will be pissed if I have to wait all this time and not see him again! :cuss:


I'm sure you'll like the ending


----------



## RatedR10

http://vimeo.com/99599720

There's the promo.

Ambrose is the best thing in WWE today, god dammit. This guy is getting mega reactions, every show, they get bigger. Cutting A+ promo, after A+ promo. Just amazing.


----------



## Ccoffey89

.christopher. said:


> I'm sure you'll like the ending


This eases my mind thanks!! :agree: I have to wait 10 to 15 more minutes. :no: This is killing me, but now I'm excited :mark: lol


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

RatedR10 said:


> http://vimeo.com/99599720
> 
> There's the promo.
> 
> Ambrose is the best thing in WWE today, god dammit. This guy is getting mega reactions, every show, they get bigger. Cutting A+ promo, after A+ promo. Just amazing.


Fucking amazing :bow


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

RatedR10 said:


> http://vimeo.com/99599720
> 
> There's the promo.
> 
> Ambrose is the best thing in WWE today, god dammit. This guy is getting mega reactions, every show, they get bigger. Cutting A+ promo, after A+ promo. Just amazing.


I just love how clearly turned on Renee is throughout the entire thing. Her licking her lips in the end is the cherry on the cake :lmao

She could be the new Lilian Garcia for Dean, haha


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean was awesome again tonight...Loved his promo after Seth match and loved that he stopped Seth from cashes in the case then his promo on backstage pass with renee was great


----------



## Telos

mjames74 said:


> Still laughing watching it again. Love how he looks around at the start like he just came back to our world and had to get his bearings.
> 
> It's the little things.


Exactly. The details make the difference.


----------



## LigerJ81

RatedR10 said:


> http://vimeo.com/99599720
> 
> There's the promo.
> 
> Ambrose is the best thing in WWE today, god dammit. This guy is getting mega reactions, every show, they get bigger. Cutting A+ promo, after A+ promo. Just amazing.


Ambrose gives me a another reason to watch RAW every week.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Fucking amazing :bow


Did ya see Emma and Santino in the background with their bags? Lol.


----------



## mjames74

Telos said:


> Exactly. The details make the difference.


He's like "wait... where the fuck am I? Oh, Renee, interview time"


----------



## goldigga

We are in the presence of greatness


----------



## The Bloodline

WWE are pushing Ambrose perfectly. It's very subtle but there's no better way to get a guy majorly over than with badass run ins. Those are guaranteed pop moments especially against Rollins over heel character. He even got a run in during his own ppv match. Combine that with his awesome backstage promos(we never get these type of things anymore)and you have a formula for success. They're letting him do what he does best, who knew playing to someones strength could work! Him not having a match worked well too, the anticipation was there for him to show up. Really happy right now, its feels so nice to have faces to cheer for.

hahahaha just saw the backstage pass interview


----------



## Ccoffey89

Finally It's up :mark: I'll be back in a little bit with my thoughts.


----------



## Belladonna29

mjames74 said:


> Still laughing watching it again. Love how he looks around at the start like he just came back to our world and had to get his bearings.
> 
> It's the little things.


That's why is character is so unique and awesome right now. Like someone said before, it's like he has Ph.D in Pro Wrestling Psychology when he does subtle things like that. There aren't many performers who invest in their performance as well as he does--Dean would probably make a good theatre actor--luckily he chose pro wrestling :agree:


----------



## DGenerationMC

After all of human existence is wiped off the face of the Earth, Dean Ambrose will be fighting giant, mutant cockroaches over Twinkies.



You heard it here first, folks.


----------



## #Mark

I don't care what anyone says.. Ambrose is the best promo the WWE has had in the last decade. He just has an aura to him that commands your attention. He's going to be a bigger star than any of us expected. I can't wait.


----------



## Empress

Dean Ambrose. He wins. He just wins. :cool2

But I was : at the eye fucking going on between Renee and Dean. Lucky woman.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Damn it I gotta go to work. I want to catch up on Raw. enaldo


----------



## Wynter

Raw was everything glorious and I wasn't expecting it to be :banderas

God, even Swagger got chants :faint:

Fucking hell though! When Seth ran out I was like :mark: "Seth nooooooooo!!!" lol and then Dean came out and I was like "yasssssssssssssssssss" lol

Emotions were everywhere.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

Thing with Dean is that it's not just the content of his promos that is great, it's his delivery of it, and his mannerisms and timing, just all impeccable. Like just the way he looks in to the camera or the way he holds the microphone in that fiddly way. Guy is awesome.

Honestly think WWE have struck gold with having two young guys in Ambrose and Wyatt come through who are so quickly comfortable on the microphone and just absolutely masterful with it. Just know their characters inside out.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I had to wait over an hour to watch that last little bit. And it was so worth it. Dean is so fucking over it's GREAT!! Raw over all was amazing! 

That first promo by Ambrose! :wall 

That run in on Seth Rollins :mark::mark::mark:

BUT THAT DAMN BACKSTAGE PASS PROMO!!! :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas :banderas:banderas 

"There are 3 things in this world that can survive a nuclear blast. Twinkies, Cockroaches, and Dean Ambroses" :lmao :bow:bow:bow:ambrose
Dean is the best thing in this whole fucking universe. I'm so happy they're letting this man go all out with his character. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

Honestly, it is refreshing to have a face like Dean Ambrose. He isn't a cookie-cutter face that hugs and kisses lil babies and fat chicks and is smiling and cracking jokes all the time or is some boring, always serious face character either. He has his own identity and really stands out from everyone else. It would a HUGE missed opportunity if WWE doesn't make him a major player.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Beat the shit out of a guy because he was cut off in traffic. This guy is hilarious and badass at the same time.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What a Raw :mark: :mark:

And Ambrose's backstage pass promo :lmao :lmao More Ambrose stories about his time in jail please :banderas


----------



## .christopher.

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What a Raw :mark: :mark:
> 
> And Ambrose's backstage pass promo :lmao :lmao More Ambrose stories about his time in jail please :banderas


He should have a weekly talkshow on Raw, but instead of having guests he talks about his time in jail


----------



## Omega_VIK

Renee at the end was like, "Imma fuck the shit out of you."


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh and Miz burial and crowd chanting This is Awesome for Jericho/Wyatt staredown :mark: :mark:

Oh wrong thread.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Backstage Pass promo was great. 

36 miles WTF? :lol


----------



## izzie

Just wanted to share this interview: 

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2014/06/25/21765286.html

WWE has so many talented and passionate wrestlers right now. The amount of talent is immense.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

>


Renee wants the D and she's not even trying to hide it. 

Titty Master putting in work.


----------



## Deptford

i HAVE to see this RAW now. 

Damn. Ambrose bringin back that excitement and anticipation baby!!!!!


----------



## Fissiks

bump.

so it stays in the front page of the RAW sub-forum.


----------



## iverson19

Dean's legitimately one catch phrase/T-Shirt combination from being the next big thing.

there a chance that by the time Daniel Bryan is ready to come back, Dean will have totally taken his spot.


----------



## MaoMao999

I hope Dean wins the Rumble.
Reigns champ after EC15.
Rollins cashes MITB the next day.
Rollins new champ, Reigns exercise rematch clause, Dean still #1 contender.
Wrestlemania 31 WWEWHC Triple Threat Match! :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> I really think Dean is more over than Reigns. Last night seemed to have just been the beginning, he isn't getting mega reactions but he is really over. Last night he was basically even with Ziggler but tonight it was obvious the crowd cheered for him more.
> 
> Dean and Seth were given scraps and they have turned everything they've done into gold :banderas
> 
> Feud is gonna be fucking EPIC :mark:


:clap :clap :clap



DGenerationMC said:


> He was fighting off cartels with a fork.
> 
> ONE FORK.
> 
> True story.
> 
> :cool2














Sith Rollins said:


> Dean losing at MITB didn't hurt him at all, it has actually helped him. It sounded like he was more over than Reigns tonight. Now think about how he has been booked and how Reigns has been booked. Dean being more over or just as over is wow, this feud with Rollins could do wonders for him. Really hope this feud lasts a little while instead of just 1 or even 2 matches.


:clap :clap :clap



RatedR10 said:


> http://vimeo.com/99599720
> 
> There's the promo.
> 
> Ambrose is the best thing in WWE today, god dammit. This guy is getting mega reactions, every show, they get bigger. Cutting A+ promo, after A+ promo. Just amazing.


A+ Player :heyman

:ambrose GOATbrose :ambrose



iverson19 said:


> Dean's legitimately one catch phrase/T-Shirt combination from being the next big thing.
> 
> there a chance that by the time Daniel Bryan is ready to come back, Dean will have totally taken his spot.


"Scumbag" :cool2 "SBDA" :cool2



















Can't wait to see more _*Deanomite*_ explosions :banderas

And Dear Gods, give us Ambrose/Jericho :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DOPA

Dean once again killing it on Raw :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## krai999

after that promo:
Renee was like: you never told me that you were in jail for two months at a Mexican border?!
Ambrose: pshh you actually believe that?! That was just me making stuff up on the fly to do my job

well something along those lines


----------



## sarcasma

Telos said:


> Exactly. The details make the difference.



This, those 10 looks around before he started talking are genius....THATS WHAT CHARISMA IS PEOPLE.

Sweet Lord he is the best thing in WWE since Brock Lesnars return, I would watch Saturday Morning Superstars to see a 10 sec promo. 

WWE is trying 10 times harder to push Roman Reigns, yet Ambrose is fast becoming the top face.

Every week, he doesnt get stale, every week I need my Ambrose fix.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Y2J and Aj are back :cheer
Bray vs Y2J :cheer
Aj vs Paige :cheer

Dean vs Seth :cheer

Dean Ambrose promo:cheer


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Ambrose will be more popular than Roman
They are forcing Roman to a position that he is not ready


----------



## iverson19

MaoMao999 said:


> I hope Dean wins the Rumble.
> Reigns champ after EC15.
> Rollins cashes MITB the next day.
> Rollins new champ, Reigns exercise rematch clause, Dean still #1 contender.
> Wrestlemania 31 WWEWHC Triple Threat Match! :mark:



I really hope they know what they've got. if they go full force on Dean and Reigns then turns heel out of jealousy for WM, this could be the best early booking since Hogan-Savage.


----------



## sarcasma

Something just occurred to me...its incomprehensible how much THE SHIELD was holding Dean Ambrose back. 

Seth is already getting stale.

Reigns, can have have "hot tag" spot after spot, and stare downs with HHH, and I still dont give a flying EFF.


----------



## Srdjan99

Dean Ambrose is the new "Mr. Monday Night", and "Mr. Friday Night", and "Mr, Sunday night (sometimes)". Oh fuck it, Dean Ambrose is the new face of the WWE


----------



## Nicole Queen

sarcasma said:


> Something just occurred to me...its incomprehensible how much THE SHIELD was holding Dean Ambrose back.
> 
> Seth is already getting stale.
> 
> Reigns, can have have "hot tag" spot after spot, and stare downs with HHH, and I still dont give a flying EFF.


The GOAT was deeply limited by having to play in a group :agree:

Seth is getting stale because they are making him another cowardly heel, instead of having him be badass Architect fpalm

Reigns (N)



Srdjan99 said:


> Dean Ambrose is the new "Mr. Monday Night", and "Mr. Friday Night", and "Mr, Sunday night (sometimes)". Oh fuck it, Dean Ambrose is the new face of the WWE


MR MONDAY NIGHT :cool2
MR TUESDAY NIGHT :cool2
MR FRIDAY NIGHT :cool2
MR SUNDAY NIGHT :cool2
MR EVERY NIGHT :cool2


----------



## Darkness is here

DAT REACTION for ambrose, when ambushed rollins.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Renee wants the D and she's not even trying to hide it.
> 
> Titty Master putting in work.


All the women in the crowds gonna be wishin they was Renee.


----------



## x78

sarcasma said:


> Something just occurred to me...its incomprehensible how much THE SHIELD was holding Dean Ambrose back.
> 
> Seth is already getting stale.
> 
> Reigns, can have have "hot tag" spot after spot, and stare downs with HHH, and I still dont give a flying EFF.


I said at the time that Ambrose was probably only showing about 5-10% during his time with The Shield. Right now he's probably up to about 50-60%. Still only scratching the surface TBH.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Gotta admit, Rollins was always a solid #1 for me and Ambrose a #2 but it's really 1A and 1B now. Obviously still a Rollinite first and foremost but damn does Ambrose ever have a bad night? This is more consistent awesomeness than Punk during the weeks before MITB 11.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Gotta admit, Rollins was always a solid #1 for me and Ambrose a #2 but it's really 1A and 1B now. Obviously still a Rollinite first and foremost but damn does Ambrose ever have a bad night? This is more consistent awesomeness than Punk during the weeks before MITB 11.


You can always be Ambrollinite :


----------



## Snake Plissken

Ambrose consistency is truly something to admire, he has been on form with his current face role and the crowd are getting behind him more. The booking he has received has really worked for him, He is getting to cut his deep and gritty promos again and this is only the beginning, amazing moments to come from Mox.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life

Seems like I was right in my assessment a few months a go. Dean is soaring after the break up.


----------



## Wynter

Dean has really perfected his character, mannerisms, delivery etc. It's really a pleasure to watch him go out there and shine :clap. It's awesome to see him getting the crowd support he undoubtedly deserves 

To see result of years of hard work, dedication and endless blood, sweat, tears and tribulations, it's damn admirable. It was a long and hard journey for Dean, but fuck if that man didn't come out glorious through it all :mark:

That consistent showing of excellence little shit :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'd love to see what an off night for Ambrose feels like. It can't be his promos- some of his matches may not be that good in the future, but right now dude's killing it every week.

Also :lmao at Booker and Riley laughing their asses off after Dean's backstage pass promo :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I'd love to see what an off night for Ambrose feels like. It can't be his promos- some of his matches may not be that good in the future, but right now dude's killing it every week.
> 
> Also :lmao at Booker and Riley laughing their asses off after Dean's backstage pass promo :lol


:lol Wonder what it would even take for him to have an off night. He's turned everything into gold so far.


----------



## Reaper

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Gotta admit, Rollins was always a solid #1 for me and Ambrose a #2 but it's really 1A and 1B now. Obviously still a Rollinite first and foremost but damn does Ambrose ever have a bad night? This is more consistent awesomeness than Punk during the weeks before MITB 11.


Looks like the WWE universe is finally beginning to recognize why the powers that be put Ambrose as the leader of The Shield originally  

The Shield was really holding Ambrose back and making both Rollins and Reigns look better than they are ... but even I had no fucking clue that Ambrose would be able to play such a believable babyface. I haven't seen a crowd genuinely respond to someone's backstage/pre-recorded promos like that since the AE. He has some ways to go before he's truly over, but he's definitely getting this. 

This feud against Seth will get him half-way there. I hope there's a beatdown or two in the future because nothing gets a babyface more over than being ganged up upon.


----------



## amhlilhaus

WhereIsKevinKelly said:


> I just love how clearly turned on Renee is throughout the entire thing. Her licking her lips in the end is the cherry on the cake :lmao
> 
> She could be the new Lilian Garcia for Dean, haha


that was $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

I know renee is supposed to be seeing someone else, but damn it looked like after the camera went off she chased him down to fuck his brains out.

women love 'bad boys', and ambrose right now is the baddest boy on the block, regardless of the hype for roman reigns.


----------



## DannyMack

Belladonna29 said:


> Dean was THE highlight of the PPV last night and his character is so strong right now--loved his promo tonight :cheer
> 
> Obviously Seth and Dean are gonna fight at the next PPV, but I don't want it to be a regular match--this feud is needs more than that. I'd really like to see them work a 2 out of 3 falls, or maybe even an Iron Man match. I want to audience to see that Seth isn't just a risk-taker and Dean is more than a brawler--they've both got some technical prowess so why not put that on display?


Judging by all the brawls they've been having around the arena lately I wouldn't be surprised to see them facing off in a falls count anywhere match, which would be fantastic! Just imagine them brawling backstage Attitude Era style :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## amhlilhaus

DGenerationMC said:


> After all of human existence is wiped off the face of the Earth, Dean Ambrose will be fighting giant, mutant cockroaches over Twinkies.
> 
> 
> 
> You heard it here first, folks.


that's what I got from that interview as well


----------



## Simply Flawless

Ccoffey89 said:


> I had to wait over an hour to watch that last little bit. And it was so worth it. Dean is so fucking over it's GREAT!! Raw over all was amazing!
> 
> That first promo by Ambrose! :wall
> 
> That run in on Seth Rollins :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> BUT THAT DAMN BACKSTAGE PASS PROMO!!! :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas :banderas:banderas
> 
> "There are 3 things in this world that can survive a nuclear blast. Twinkies, Cockroaches, and Dean Ambroses" :lmao :bow:bow:bow:ambrose
> Dean is the best thing in this whole fucking universe. I'm so happy they're letting this man go all out with his character. :mark::mark::mark:



:lmao:lmao

"followed the guy for 36 miles"....

Don't even care if its not true the randomness of the story is enough for me


----------



## amhlilhaus

BrownianMotion said:


> Beat the shit out of a guy because he was cut off in traffic. This guy is hilarious and badass at the same time.


you forgot to mention he was flipped the bird too.


----------



## big swill

I can say with complete sincerity that Ambrose makes me the most excited to watch Raw since the AE.This guy is straight up gold.


----------



## amhlilhaus

izzie said:


> Just wanted to share this interview:
> 
> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2014/06/25/21765286.html
> 
> WWE has so many talented and passionate wrestlers right now. The amount of talent is immense.


I'm from Cincinnati, and the eastside is a shithole.


----------



## DannyMack

Just watched the backstage pass promo...and it was AWESOME! Ambrose truly is the most consistently great thing in WWE right now. The support from the crowd for him is getting louder each and every week. Right now I'd say he's just as over as Reigns, if not slightly more so because while Reigns gets cheered when in the ring, Ambrose gets a "We want Ambrose!" before he's even appeared in front of the live crowd. Honestly, he could be the next big thing in wrestling the way he's going. Like another poster said all he needs is a marketable catchphrase/t-shirt and he's good to go. 

During the Ruthless Aggression era management thought Orton or Batista would be the face of the company for the next era, but instead it turned out to be Cena. In a similar situation, while they currently think that Reigns is THE GUY it will turn out to be Ambrose all along. You just can't keep a good scum-bag down!


----------



## Ambrosity

*Good Song For A Dean Ambrose Tribute Video?*

I want something that can relate to his gimmick, not hardcore metal but hopefully something with a good chorus? helpppp


----------



## Yuiren

Ccoffey89 said:


> Pyro has a unique perspective indeed. But that's why he's Pyro. Ambrose is the most over guy in the company right now. More over than Reigns IMO! Lord help us if Khali got in a feud with Dean. :| Idk why he's still employed, we haven't seen him on tv in FOREVER, thankfully.
> 
> I hope that last comment doesn't come and bite me in the ass :side:


NOW SEE WHAT YOU DID :side:

I'm also really surprised to realize how much The Shield was holding Dean back. The guy is on a completely different level now. 

I was hoping to get some more of them crazy Moxley stories at some point but didn't think that would happen and then this. Two months in jail, that little shit :lol

Still, even though I know that I can't get everything right away, I wish they would really do something exciting at some point. I mean the whole cash in thing at the end was great but once again for Ambrose it was promo and then ruining Seth's night. Nothing wrong with that but it can get a little boring. But yeah, guess it'll get there eventually.


----------



## Iceman.

*Re: Good Song For A Dean Ambrose Tribute Video?*


----------



## BruceLeGorille

OMG Dean destroyed Renee's ovaries so hard, looks like she'll be eatin the HAMbrose all night you know what i mean girlz


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Good Song For A Dean Ambrose Tribute Video?*


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## naitchbk

Ambrose feels like Austin in 97-98. And Rollins is acting like HBK after leaving The Rockers. So far they've got it so right with these two and the fact they're in a feud together is hugely promising. A few classic PPV matches together and they'll both be huge stars I think. 

But Reigns? He's just wearing the Shield gear, coming out to the Shield music and doing the Shield entrance. He's got to evolve or he will perish.


----------



## zkorejo

I always kinda liked Ambrose because he was something unique and different in todays product.. but MAN... Dean Ambrose is f'n awesome. The Shield breakup has really set him free and allowed him to run with his character, and he has obviously been doing a tremendous job ever since his reaction to the chairshot by Rollins to Reigns.

I dont always agree with WWE's decisions, but turning Rollins heel over Ambrose is the best decision they made. Crazy babyface Ambrose is my new favourite right now.


----------



## Skullusion

*Re: Good Song For A Dean Ambrose Tribute Video?*

Three days grace - Animal I have become


----------



## Resist

*Re: Good Song For A Dean Ambrose Tribute Video?*


----------



## SóniaPortugal

What I like about of this Dean as Face is that he is crazy and people love

People want to see what he will do.

And he can do/say the stupidest things that people love and agree

Dean says/does the stupidest thing 

Person: "This makes no sense" / "Why he did it?" :hmm:
Few seconds after the person comes to the conclusion

"He is Dean Ambrose":genius

"He is Dean Ambrose" is stronger than the logic, and in the end the person agree with what he did/said :cool2


----------



## Kalashnikov

zkorejo said:


> I dont always agree with WWE's decisions, but turning Rollins heel over Ambrose is the best decision they made. Crazy babyface Ambrose is my new favourite right now.


Yes, a thousand times yes. I wasn't as big of an Ambrose mark as most people on here, but since the Shield broke up, he's become the greatest thing since CM Punk in 2011. Right now, Ambrose is reaching GOAT charisma levels with his stuff.


----------



## Nicole Queen

SóniaPortugal said:


> "He is Dean Ambrose" is stronger than the logic, and in the end the person agree with what he did/said :cool2


:bow:bow:bow

AMBROSANITY RUNNING WILD, BITCHES!!!!!!!!!!!! :cool2

:rep :rep :rep


----------



## thevaliumkid

Lithium?


----------



## Rap God




----------



## The Bloodline

Dean as the Face is the best thing for this company. He would have eventually been a heel getting cheered anyway. Maybe its just for tv matches but I feel they are closing Rollins moveset off too much out of fear of getting pops. They absolutely should let him go out and be himself too. I'm sure they'll let him loose during their ppv matches hopefully. Im really looking forward to their match. I wonder where Ambrose character goes after hes done getting revenge on seth. Its tough outside of the title picture but it looks like wwe is finally trying to build multiple storylines. I hope we get to see Wyatt vs Ambrose one day


----------



## Café de René

*Re: Good Song For A Dean Ambrose Tribute Video?*


----------



## DannyMack

*Re: Good Song For A Dean Ambrose Tribute Video?*



Ambrosity said:


> I want something that can relate to his gimmick, not hardcore metal but hopefully something with a good chorus? helpppp


AC/DC - Problem Child. It has a simple, catchy chorus and it perfectly suits his gimmick (in my opinion).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__bOEU_XUBw


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Do those backstage pass promos get transported to WWE's youtube page? That promo deserves to be seen by a larger audience.


----------



## Snake Plissken

After Ambrose is done with Seth in a couple of months he should definitely feud with Bray, that way Jericho can move on from Bray to facing Seth. They should really keep the ball rolling with Crazy Babyface Ambrose for a while now, maybe have that Shield triple threat at next years WrestleMania where he can perhaps begin his heel run by turning on Reigns at some point earlier in the year. There are so many things they can do with Dean, he is easily the top cool Face right now more so than Reigns. 

Ambrose is going to smash that glass ceiling into a million pieces, the sky is the limit for him. All is I want is for WWE to continue let him do his thing and let him push those boundaries.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Okay...so...

YEAH AMBROSE HAS DONE IT AGAIN FOLKS! Slayin with his magic words like always! Seth had better watch himself. They gonna have to hunt Ambrose down, knock him the fuck out, tie him up, and lock him in a room somewhere to keep his crazy ass away from Seth. 








LOVED that "Believe that" he chimed in there too.


I don't even care that Ambrose wasn't in a match. I'm still hella pumped from his match at MITB. Loved when that little shit came out to stop Seth from cashing in. The crowd got HELLA hyped. I'm glad that Dean was able to get over the wall before Kane could get to him. Seth needed an ass-beating.

That backstage pass interview :banderas
Man I love love LOVE it! I don't care much for twinkies, but his comment about Twinkies, roaches, and Dean Ambroses surviving a nuclear explosion...had me bustin' up. 

Also that look Renee gave after Ambrose trotted off. I feel ya Renee I feel ya.

Keep proving the naysayers and the doubters wrong Ambrose, you fucking incredible man.
:bow





Spoiler: not related to the thread but...



FUCK YEAH JERICHO :jericho4


----------



## Davion McCool

Ambrose is real. Ambrose is love. The dude continues to steal the show, it's happening.

As for the possible Ambrose song thread that got merged with this, there can be only one response:


----------



## Vics1971

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Do those backstage pass promos get transported to WWE's youtube page? That promo deserves to be seen by a larger audience.


I don't know, someone might put it up there.

That backstage pass promo should have been on the main show in the first place and also done on the tron just like the one he did on the show. The first one was great but the second one was better.


----------



## The Bloodline

i hope he keeps the slight facial hair. It definitely works for him


----------



## Erik.

They re booking him perfectly at the moment and not OVER exposing him. Superb crowd response to him last night, his star is growing brightly.


----------



## amhlilhaus

SóniaPortugal said:


> What I like about of this Dean as Face is that he is crazy and people love
> 
> People want to see what he will do.
> 
> And he can do/say the stupidest things that people love and agree
> 
> Dean says/does the stupidest thing
> 
> Person: "This makes no sense" / "Why he did it?" :hmm:
> Few seconds after the person comes to the conclusion
> 
> "He is Dean Ambrose":genius
> 
> "He is Dean Ambrose" is stronger than the logic, and in the end the person agree with what he did/said :cool2


if I worked for wwe surfing internet boards, I'd be running to HHH right now with that. 

after every crazy thing he does, the announcers say in a shocked voice 'he is dean ambrose'


----------



## Cashmere

Ichabod Crane said:


> After Ambrose is done with Seth in a couple of months he should definitely feud with Bray


*That feud will be so Godly. Not even WWE can fuck it up.*


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> FUCK YEAH JERICHO :jericho4


How about FUCK YEAH JERICHO AND AMBROSE :jericho4 :ambrose3


----------



## CALΔMITY

That whole post was a "FUCK YEAH AMBROSE" :ambrose3


----------



## DannyMack

Ravensflock88 said:


> Dean as the Face is the best thing for this company. He would have eventually been a heel getting cheered anyway. Maybe its just for tv matches but I feel they are closing Rollins moveset off too much out of fear of getting pops. They absolutely should let him go out and be himself too. I'm sure they'll let him loose during their ppv matches hopefully. Im really looking forward to their match. I wonder where Ambrose character goes after hes done getting revenge on seth. Its tough outside of the title picture but it looks like wwe is finally trying to build multiple storylines. I hope we get to see Wyatt vs Ambrose one day


If they're sticking with the Ambrose vs The Authority storyline I think we'll see him feud with Orton (once he's done with Reigns). 

If they're going to split him away from The Authority storyline I think he should feud with Bray Wyatt. It's a dream feud of mine because I think they could bring the best out of eachother in terms of promos, storyline and in-ring action. They are the craziest guys in WWE right now and it makes perfect sense for them to have a feud. This could be a great opportunity for Bray to expose Dean's dark past and use it as a weapon to try and convert him to The Wyatt Family. He could say that they could be the family he never had. It would be fantastic! 

I'm hoping to see Ambrose vs HHH at Mania though. All 3 former Shield members need big wins at Mania next year against top tier guys. Ambrose is the perfect anti-authority badass to go head-to-head with the C.O.O. at Mania.


----------



## Vics1971

DannyMack said:


> If they're sticking with the Ambrose vs The Authority storyline I think we'll see him feud with Orton (once he's done with Reigns).
> 
> If they're going to split him away from The Authority storyline I think he should feud with Bray Wyatt. It's a dream feud of mine because I think they could bring the best out of eachother in terms of promos, storyline and in-ring action. They are the craziest guys in WWE right now and it makes perfect sense for them to have a feud. This could be a great opportunity for Bray to expose Dean's dark past and use it as a weapon to try and convert him to The Wyatt Family. He could say that they could be the family he never had. It would be fantastic!
> 
> I'm hoping to see Ambrose vs HHH at Mania though. All 3 for Shield members need big wins at Mania next year against top tier guys. Ambrose is the perfect anti-authority badass to go head-to-head with the C.O.O. at Mania.


That's a good idea you have for a feud with Bray Wyatt. It's definatly a feud I'd like to see anyway.

I've been wanting and looking forward to Ambrose V HHH for quite a while now, potentially epic.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Vics1971 said:


> That's a good idea you have for a feud with Bray Wyatt. It's definatly a feud I'd like to see anyway.
> 
> I've been wanting and looking forward to Ambrose V HHH for quite a while now, potentially epic.


Potentially? 

Mic workers + brawlers = Guaranteed epic, best for business :HHH2


----------



## Vics1971

Nicole Queen said:


> Potentially?
> 
> Mic workers + brawlers = Guaranteed epic, best for business :HHH2


I know, I was reigning it in, no pun intended.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Once again guys, do backstage pass promos get uploaded to their youtube channel? That promo deserves bigger exposure.


----------



## Ccoffey89

MaoMao999 said:


> I hope Dean wins the Rumble.
> Reigns champ after EC15.
> Rollins cashes MITB the next day.
> Rollins new champ, Reigns exercise rematch clause, Dean still #1 contender.
> Wrestlemania 31 WWEWHC Triple Threat Match! :mark:


That's one way to set it up! :agree:



x78 said:


> I said at the time that Ambrose was probably only showing about 5-10% during his time with The Shield. Right now he's probably up to about 50-60%. Still only scratching the surface TBH.


:banderas Don't I know it. I can't wait until he's firing on all cylinders so to speak. 



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Gotta admit, Rollins was always a solid #1 for me and Ambrose a #2 but it's really 1A and 1B now. Obviously still a Rollinite first and foremost *but damn does Ambrose ever have a bad night*? This is more consistent awesomeness than Punk during the weeks before MITB 11.


NOPE :ambrose2 



Yuiren said:


> *NOW SEE WHAT YOU DID :side:*
> 
> I'm also really surprised to realize how much The Shield was holding Dean back. The guy is on a completely different level now.
> 
> I was hoping to get some more of them crazy Moxley stories at some point but didn't think that would happen and then this. Two months in jail, that little shit :lol
> 
> Still, even though I know that I can't get everything right away, I wish they would really do something exciting at some point. I mean the whole cash in thing at the end was great but once again for Ambrose it was promo and then ruining Seth's night. Nothing wrong with that but it can get a little boring. But yeah, guess it'll get there eventually.


I know  Somehow I knew in the back of my head I was jinxing it.. I'm sorry. :floyd1



NastyYaffa said:


>









Erik. said:


> They re booking him perfectly at the moment and not OVER exposing him. Superb crowd response to him last night, his star is growing brightly.


Leaves the crowds and viewers wanting more!! We could have the whole 3 hours taken up by Dean GOATbrose and still be left wanting more :ambrose


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*AMBROSE DA GOD* does it again. :banderas He was on his A-game all night, like always.
That story about him chasing the poor guy :lmao

like Raven said, Ambrose and Rollins are pretty much 1A and 1B right now for me too. Love those guys to death. 




Renee in that post show interview tho :lenny


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *AMBROSE DA GOD* does it again. :banderas He was on his A-game all night, like always.
> That story about him chasing the poor guy :lmao
> 
> like Raven said, Ambrose and Rollins are pretty much 1A and 1B right now for me too. Love those guys to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renee in that post show interview tho :lenny


Nothin but truth, my friend...nothin but truth.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hoping for Ambrose-Wyatt at Mania.....


----------



## Zarra

I'm loving those backstage interviews. :bow And the promo once again was amazing


----------



## NeyNey

All that love, gaining new fans/stans/stalkers/bros, all that fucking talent all over his fucking skin... :banderas :banderas :banderas



Erik. said:


> They re booking him perfectly at the moment and not OVER exposing him.


Exactly.
Perfect portion of Ambrose last night, fucking smart and to say it with Ambrose's words:












x78 said:


> http://vimeo.com/99599720


What an awesome backstage promo...
Great little personal story and BOSS attitude de Luxe. 
The thing I loved the most was the way he tried to put his jacket back on while selling the injury after GOATing and badassing around before. :lmao :lmao :lmao 

So fucking perfect!!!!
"_...and Dean Ambroses._" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

DGenerationMC said:


> Hoping for Ambrose-Wyatt at Mania.....


No, no, no, no, no. Neither one of them needs to be losing at WrestleMania, and frankly, neither one of them needs to be so low on the card they're stuck facing the other one. Bray Wyatt really should be in the main event, but since they're determined to give it to Reigns, they need to drag Undertaker's half dead corpse out to do one last job to Wyatt, and that's Taker's retirement match. As for Ambrose, he should be in a very high profile singles match. A match with Daniel Bryan works, given that he won't be around the title picture. I was tempted to say feud him with Cena at Mania but we don't want a repeat of what he did to Bray Wyatt so I guess you pick the harmless option.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Jarsy1 said:


>


Fuck sake
:faint::faint::faint:



Srdjan99 said:


> Dean Ambrose is the new "Mr. Monday Night", and "Mr. Friday Night", and "Mr, Sunday night (sometimes)". Oh fuck it, Dean Ambrose is the new face of the WWE


Feel ya



Nicole Queen said:


> MR MONDAY NIGHT :cool2
> MR TUESDAY NIGHT :cool2
> MR FRIDAY NIGHT :cool2
> MR SUNDAY NIGHT :cool2
> MR EVERY NIGHT :cool2


Basically 



> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Wrestling/2014/06/25/21765286.html


This is a fucking awesome interview. 



Calamity Glitch said:


> That whole post was a "FUCK YEAH AMBROSE" :ambrose3


Story of my fucking life right here :cheer:cheer:cheer

-

Jesus Christ his promo on backstage pass was absolutely glorious. A++++++++
I love how he showed a little bit of himself in that, or a little bit of what I like to think is him. You know how he starts with a point goes off on an ramble and you're listening but thinking 'wtf? this guy? what? uh? Huh? HUH?' and then BAM! he brings it back to the matter at hand and you honestly feel like you have schooled a little bit because for one second there you're thinking does this guy really know what he's talking about and he's like "FUCK YOU I KNOW HOW TO SELL WRESTLING' and he's just a smart ass, and you can't help but let that slow smile hit your lips and the nod that you give the television because he really is a fucking super star. Like fuck him, fuck him for taking all of my money, always. 



_Annnnnnnd_ breathe

"Dean Ambroses'" :lmao :lmao

I just can't get enough, I just can't get enough 

DEM POPS FOR AMBROSE
*DEM POPS*

:lenny :banderas :done

All the people on his bandwagon, I don't know whether to hate you all or to just hug you tightly. Like really embrace you. Fuck yeah! He is the one. 

Originally disliked the grey jacket, thought it looked too pristine for him (I wanted a beat up leather jacket that looked like a piece of shit). However tonight, when he sold his injury as he pulled that jacket on. Dang! That pristine jacket, that looks like expensive leather, is just a great contrast against his pure filth. 

Man, everything little thing. Just every little thing. :banderas

















Oh I don't half love me a game of cat and mouse :mark:

Side note: fucking loved Rollins' being an arsehole to Renee. Soup, your boy is doing _goooood_.


----------



## Vics1971

NeyNey said:


> All that love, gaining new fans/stans/stalkers/bros, all that fucking talent all over his fucking skin... :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> Perfect portion of Ambrose last night, fucking smart and to say it with Ambrose's words:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an awesome backstage promo...
> Great little personal story and BOSS attitude de Luxe.
> The thing I loved the most was the way he tried to put his jacket back on while selling the injury after GOATing and badassing around before. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> So fucking perfect!!!!
> *"...and Dean Ambroses." :lmao :lmao :lmao*




Does he have a cloning factory on the side or something? Ambroses? God help us all, one is more than enough trouble!


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> The thing I loved the most was the way he tried to put his jacket back on while selling the injury after GOATing and badassing around before. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> So fucking perfect!!!!


I KNOW! I loved that. Most people would have forgotten about if not for his continuous selling.


----------



## NeyNey

Vics1971 said:


> [/b]
> 
> Does he have a cloning factory on the side or something? Ambroses? God help us all, one is more than enough trouble!


Jeah, it was perfect. 
It would've sounded like shit if he only said "_...and Dean Ambrose._" so unoriginal. :lmao
With the little "s" on it he made it so fantastic, even if it's just a little thing, that just shows that he knows exactly how to say things without making them sound cheesy at all. 
Such an awesome motherfucker... unbelievable. Just with a fucking letter.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Jeah, it was perfect.
> It would've sounded like shit if he only said "_...and Dean Ambrose._" so unoriginal. :lmao
> *With the little "s" on it he made it so fantastic,* even if it's just a little thing, that just shows that he knows exactly how to say things without making them sound cheesy at all.
> Such an awesome motherfucker... unbelievable. Just with a fucking letter.


I love his specialness man. Like, he's just somethin' else. :mark::cool2

Case in point right here


----------



## CALΔMITY

I still :banderas & :lmao at "Ambroses". Some people quote that line and say "Ambrose" instead. Bitches should know the plural was intended.

Also NEY YOUR SIG :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Oh shit just thought of something else as well... The delivery of his promo on Raw was just right too. Its the little quivers he does in his voice at certain times. Like when he said, "Believe that" in a sing-song tone. And the emphasis on 'HAUNT you'. 

Man :banderas 


Delivery really is everything.


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> Jeah, it was perfect.
> It would've sounded like shit if he only said "_...and Dean Ambrose._" so unoriginal. :lmao
> With the little "s" on it he made it so fantastic, even if it's just a little thing, that just shows that he knows exactly how to say things without making them sound cheesy at all.
> Such an awesome motherfucker... unbelievable. Just with a fucking letter.


It's always the little things with Ambrose. His timing between words in his promos, its like there's a rhythm to the way he talks. He emphasizes all the right words at all the right times. This is why I call him a true wrestling mastermind. He's just straight up the KING of wrestling. The King of Psychology. The King of well everything!



tylermoxreigns said:


> I love his specialness man. Like, he's just somethin' else. :mark::cool2
> 
> Case in point right here


YES!! I was waiting for that to pop up. :bow You are awesome!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh yes it definitely is. That's part of what sets him apart from all the other cookie-cutter characters who just grab a mic and talk a script. DEAN AMBROSE BECOMES THE SCRIPT.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, no, no, no, no. Neither one of them needs to be losing at WrestleMania, and frankly, neither one of them needs to be so low on the card they're stuck facing the other one. Bray Wyatt really should be in the main event, but since they're determined to give it to Reigns, they need to drags Wyatt Undertaker's half dead corpse out to do one last job to Wyatt, and that's Taker's retirement match. As for Ambrose, he should be in a very high profile singles match. A match with Daniel Bryan works, given that he won't be around the title picture. I was tempted to say feud him with Cena at Mania but we don't want a repeat of what he did to Bray Wyatt so I guess you pick the harmless option.


I'm actually worried about Wyatt for Mania cause the way I think/want it to go down leaves him with no dance partner besides Ambrose. Maybe Harper could turn but I don't know. And I just don't see Taker coming back for a match, maybe a post-match beatdown on Lesnar.

At least if we get Ambrose v Wyatt we'll get some good back and forth psycho babble and probably the start of Ambrose's heel turn as Wyatt makes him get crazier.


----------



## Bearodactyl

That slam article just brought a HUGE smile on my face. My god. We're all sitting here after the Shield breakup hoping he doesn't get lost in the shuffle, and meanwhile he's on the road, in the ring, really enjoying it and going at it full swing, no regrets. WOuldn't have it any other way. The feels... :moyes1

EDIT OMG :mark::mark::mark:I hadn't seen that promo yet!!! :mark::mark::mark:

How could people NOT love this character? Seriously?

Re-EDIT: Is that Emma and Santino in the background about a minute in? :lmao

Also, watched the vid a second time but this time only watching Renee, and someone get that woman some water or something cause maaaaan she was feeling thirsty while talking to Dean :sansa


----------



## Ccoffey89

Bearodactyl said:


> That slam article just brought a HUGE smile on my face. My god. We're all sitting here after the Shield breakup hoping he doesn't get lost in the shuffle, and meanwhile he's on the road, in the ring, really enjoying it and going at it full swing, no regrets. WOuldn't have it any other way. The feels... :moyes1
> 
> EDIT OMG :mark::mark::mark:I hadn't seen that promo yet!!! :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> How could people NOT love this character? Seriously?


It's impossible not to love his character. It's so refreshing and badass. Especially the way they're booking him right now, everybody wants to see Ambrose. There were more "we want Ambrose" chants yesterday during the Rollins/RVD match. They were short lived but people can't get enough of him. Neither can I though, I still watch all his old promos and matches, just feed the cravings. 

Hello, My name is Corey, and I am an Addict. My drug of choice?? Goes by the Dean Ambrose, sometimes referred to by the street name Jon Moxley. :ralph


----------



## CALΔMITY

Bearodactyl said:


> maaaaan she was feeling thirsty while talking to Dean :sansa


Can't say I blame her. :ambrose



Ccoffey89 said:


> It's impossible not to love his character.


Wrong. There is a user on here who hates his guts. As if his hate means anything though. :
(Not talking Soup by the way :lol)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oops didn't mean to double post :side:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Can't say I blame her. :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. There is a user on here who hates his guts. As if his hate means anything though. :
> (Not talking Soup by the way :lol)


:lol I thought soup actually like Ambrose, he just like Seth more.


----------



## CALΔMITY

He does. That's why I clarified I wasn't talking about him. I meant it in a rather light-hearted sense though.


----------



## Deptford

Soup's just a silly goosey that boy couldn't hate anyone


----------



## Zarra

:wall


----------



## Deptford

SOMEONE PM ME THESE PROMOS FROM LAST NIGHT LMFAO


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> Soup's just a silly goosey that boy couldn't hate anyone


Serious bromance vibes here Deppie :cheer:cheer:cheer

Kinda miss soup randomly popping up in my rep with that annoying Rollins smiley :rollins :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> He does. That's why I clarified I wasn't talking about him.


So who is this Ambrose hater you speak of? 

btw, I'm diggin my new avi :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> So who is this Ambrose hater you speak of?
> 
> btw, I'm diggin my new avi :dance


I'm afraid that much is confidential. :cool2
Callisto knows who I speaketh of, though.

Also, even though my OCD triggers when I see your avi it doesn't look so bad the more I look at it.


----------



## xCELLx

Holy fucking shit, that backstage pass interview with renee was amazing,

He tells a million stories in just a few sentences, that is just pure fucking badass mic skills right there. Get your feud across, get people invested, don't linger around for too long. * Perfection.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Dean Ambrose > Logic*


----------



## Nicole Queen

DGenerationMC said:


> *Dean Ambrose > Logic*


Dean Ambrose > > > Existence :cool2


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> *I'm afraid that much is confidential*. :cool2
> Callisto knows who I speaketh of, though.
> 
> Also, even though my OCD triggers when I see your avi it doesn't look so bad the more I look at it.


One of those "need to know" scenarios, I see you. :agree: I'd actually rather not know who it is. All I need to know is the positive peeps to talk to and converse with. No need for negativity. : 

I can change my avi to the other one. Gotta make sure the artist is happy with the way her masterpiece is being presented! 

Edit: Changed it to see what it would look like. Actually like this a lot more. You can see the desperation in his eyes and the detail in his hand, those fingers just stretching to grab the case. :banderas


----------



## Bearodactyl

Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm afraid that much is confidential. :cool2
> Callisto knows who I speaketh of, though.
> 
> Also, even though my OCD triggers when I see your avi it doesn't look so bad the more I look at it.


Still waiting on my sig :draper2 :waffle


The sky is the limit for Dean right now. Weirdly enough though, I'd be less nervous for his future if it WASN'T going as great.. if that makes sense? Like the better it and he gets, the more I fear some form of Cesaro-joining-Heyman moment where the entire natural momentum is just AXED. I mean I know he can recover from that, he's Dean, he knows how to sell wrestling :banderas

but I just want it to go PERFECT. It's still kinda perfect to me sofar, and just like with when you buy something new and shiny, that first smudge/flaw is just a moment you never want to happen. 

You know, until it does. At which point it somehow stops mattering as much. And it just becomes part of whatever you're thinking of right now. And if it's your favorite thing it's your favorite thing, despite of its flaws, if not because of it.


----------



## Deptford

Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm afraid that much is confidential. :cool2
> Callisto knows who I speaketh of, though.
> 
> Also, even though my OCD triggers when I see your avi it doesn't look so bad the more I look at it.


kekekekekekeke

I dunno the hater either tbh and I'm the creator of the thread!! I am a God on WF!! 

The man must truly be an unspeakable. Smh.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Nicole Queen said:


> Dean Ambrose > > > Existence :cool2


True, true.


----------



## Deptford

TMR make a post so I can rep you for da links !!! 

are you the one they call LINKKMASTAHH?? 0_0


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> TMR make a post so I can rep you for da links !!!
> 
> are you the one they call LINKKMASTAHH?? 0_0


DA LINKMASTAHHHH :lenny :lmao :lmao
Where is Raven? He will reveal all.

Anything for you Deppie
Mwah


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> kekekekekekeke
> 
> I dunno the hater either tbh and I'm the creator of the thread!!* I am a God on WF*!!
> 
> The man must truly be an unspeakable. Smh.


That you are sir. Are you doing more Raw Reviews on youtube?? Was waiting last week for one but didn't see you post it. You could be a God on youtube as well! :cool2


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> DA LINKMASTAHHHH :lenny :lmao :lmao
> Where is Raven? He will reveal all.
> 
> Anything for you Deppie
> Mwah



You called me? :cool2


I christened you Link MASTAHH (that's the proper spelling btw, MASTAHH in all caps always ), NeyNey was the first one to pick it up and now it's more popular than your username :lmao

Just get a premium and change your name to that seriously :lmao

Kinda smug about myself atm, feels like an accomplishment :banderas

#trendsetter #historymaker #rollinite #ambroseiscooltoo


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I want more Dean/Renee interviews


----------



## Bearodactyl

Shout out to A Ry and Booker always cracking up over Ambrose on the Backstage Pass stuff. They're Ambro's too, you can tell :banderas


----------



## BruceLeGorille

I want some Dean/Renee sextape, well not really a sextape, with Dean it'll be more like a snuff movie


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You called me? :cool2
> 
> 
> I christened you Link MASTAHH (that's the proper spelling btw, MASTAHH in all caps always ), NeyNey was the first one to pick it up and now it's more popular than your username :lmao
> 
> Just get a premium and change your name to that seriously :lmao
> 
> Kinda smug about myself atm, feels like an accomplishment :banderas
> 
> #trendsetter #historymaker *#rollinite* #ambroseiscooltoo


Get outta here with this shite :cool2


I'll think about getting that premium account and changing it. I just can't get rid of my name. Just like I can't get rid of "the shield works for the shield' outta my sig. I'm not ready to let go damn it :'(


----------



## Joshi Judas

You should change it to "Till Seth do us apart" tbh :draper2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> You should change it to "Till Seth do us apart" tbh :draper2


Raven..... This is the stuff that makes me heart you :lol


----------



## DannyMack

DGenerationMC said:


> Hoping for Ambrose-Wyatt at Mania.....


Ambrose will face and defeat a top tier talent at Mania, just like Reigns and Rollins in order to put them over BIG TIME. We'll hopefully see Ambrose vs Wyatt somewhere around Survivor Series (fingers crossed :mark


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Get outta here with this shite :cool2
> 
> 
> I'll think about getting that premium account and changing it. I just can't get rid of my name. Just like I can't get rid of "the shield works for the shield' outta my sig. I'm not ready to let go damn it :'(





Spoiler: Off topic



I've noticed you use alot of Dean gifs. You a big fan of Supernatural?


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> Raven..... This is the stuff that makes me heart you :lol


 <3


Ever since Rollins won MITB, I've been in a great mood so :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ccoffey89 said:


> Spoiler: Off topic
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed you use alot of Dean gifs. You a big fan of Supernatural?





Spoiler: Off topic



Deanoholic in general, it would seem :draper2


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just like I can't get rid of "the shield works for the shield' outta my sig. I'm not ready to let go damn it :'(






























Just let it go.. IT'S OVER!!! enaldo


----------



## Bearodactyl

NeyNey said:


> Just let it go.. IT'S OVER!!! enaldo


Oh but it's only just beginning :banderas:mark::moyes1


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> Just let it go.. IT'S OVER!!! enaldo


Damn Ney talking about twisting the knife in the wound!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ccoffey89 said:


> Spoiler: Off topic
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed you use alot of Dean gifs. You a big fan of Supernatural?


Yeah, love me some Supernatural. 




Bearodactyl said:


> Spoiler: Off topic
> 
> 
> 
> Deanoholic in general, it would seem :draper2


I love ALLL the Dean's
ALL OF 'EM
But especially that Ambrose one. Yup. Especially that one.




NeyNey said:


> Just *let it go*.. IT'S OVER!!! enaldo


You are heartless Ney, HEARTLESS DAMN IT :lmao :lmao

I dedicate this to myself






fpalm

Am I really posting this? :lol


----------



## NeyNey

Ccoffey89 said:


> Damn Ney talking about twisting the knife in the wound!!





tylermoxreigns said:


> You are heartless Ney, HEARTLESS DAMN IT :lmao :lmao







(2:11 is so fucking cringe-worthy with the singing voice :lmao :lmao :lmao)

Link MASTAHH, premium NOW!



Bearodactyl said:


> Oh but it's only just beginning :banderas:mark::moyes1


*endless Yes-chant*


----------



## Vics1971

Ccoffey89 said:


> Damn Ney talking about twisting the knife in the wound!!


Yep, ouch! Just when I thouught I was over it.:batista3 

No really I am... 

Nothing that a good Ambrose ass kicking of Rollins or HHH wouldn't solve anyway.


----------



## Bucky Barnes

Whenever I am feeling down, I log in and click on this thread. All this Ambrose support puts me in a better place.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Vics1971 said:


> Yep, ouch! Just when I thouught I was over it.:batista3
> 
> No really I am...
> 
> Nothing that a good Ambrose ass kicking of Rollins or HHH wouldn't solve anyway.


That's what keeps us going. the fact that now Ambrose is can truly shine and be the baddas motherfucker we all knew he would be!!


----------



## RicFlairOnMute

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah, love me some Supernatural.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love ALLL the Dean's
> ALL OF 'EM
> But especially that Ambrose one. Yup. Especially that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are heartless Ney, HEARTLESS DAMN IT :lmao :lmao
> 
> I dedicate this to myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fpalm
> 
> Am I really posting this? :lol



*Dean Ambrose, Dean Ambrose
Can't hold him back anymore
Dean Ambrose, Dean Ambrose
He’ll put Seth down on the floor

I don't care
What they're going to say
Let Lance Storm rage on,
The booking never bothered me anyway!*


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> That you are sir. Are you doing more Raw Reviews on youtube?? Was waiting last week for one but didn't see you post it. You could be a God on youtube as well! :cool2


lol thanks and yeah, i've been sick the past week and a half and haven't been able to talk  

hoping to get at the very least a MiTB review in a couple days. My throat seems to be clearling up. Sorry to keep ya waiting!! 



tylermoxreigns said:


> DA LINKMASTAHHHH :lenny :lmao :lmao
> Where is Raven? He will reveal all.
> 
> Anything for you Deppie
> Mwah


Thanks TMR. Repppppddd. 

and lol me and soup could never work. Just that smiley everywhere. Smh at that boy


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> lol thanks and yeah, i've been sick the past week and a half and haven't been able to talk
> 
> hoping to get at the very least a MiTB review in a couple days. My throat seems to be clearling up. Sorry to keep ya waiting!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TMR. Repppppddd.
> 
> and lol me and soup could never work. Just that smiley everywhere. Smh at that boy


That's what's up man. Can't wait to see the reactions on MITB. That shit was off the charts! 

So anyone think we could get some Ambrose on Main Event tonight? I know Ziggler vs Cesaro is confirmed but Rollins has been on Main Event the past few weeks. There's a chance....right? :hmm:


----------



## Banez

RAW was solid episode. Anyone has any idea what Dean/Seth will do at Battleground? Will they face off or will there be attempt of cash in which gets foiled by Dean?

I just can't see them have a short segment in the PPV, i assume they might have a 1on1 encounter.

Now that Jericho is back... imagine Jericho vs. Seth or Jericho vs. Dean.. :mark:



Deptford said:


> hoping to get at the very least a MiTB review in a couple days. My throat seems to be clearling up. Sorry to keep ya waiting!!



dont let ya fans down :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Just gonna leave this here:


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Just gonna leave this here:


I swear when Pillman passed away his essence found the only living thing that was great enough to handle it and absorbed in to the soul of the man we know today as Dean Ambrose. :ambrose


----------



## .christopher.

Let's hope Ambrose has the career Brian could've had 

R.I.P Brian :bow


----------



## DannyMack

So, what do you guys and gals want to see Ambrose do on Smackdown? I'm hoping it's not just another run-in on Rollins. Hopefully we'll see him in a competitive match followed by an in-ring promo. Maybe a backstage promo like the one he did with Renee on Backstage Pass. I love a good Ambrose anecdote.


----------



## Zarra

DannyMack said:


> So, what do you guys and gals want to see Ambrose do on Smackdown? I'm hoping it's not just another run-in on Rollins. *Hopefully we'll see him in a competitive match followed by an in-ring promo.* Maybe a backstage promo like the one he did with Renee on Backstage Pass. I love a good Ambrose anecdote.


I hope so !


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> So, what do you guys and gals want to see Ambrose do on Smackdown? I'm hoping it's not just another run-in on Rollins. Hopefully we'll see him in a competitive match followed by an in-ring promo. Maybe a backstage promo like the one he did with Renee on Backstage Pass. I love a good Ambrose anecdote.


I would to see him come out and cut an in ring promo on Seth and the Authority. Maybe challenge Rollins to a match right there on Smackdown, but then he gets Kane instead. I really wish Kane wasn't involved with this whole thing, but that's the only way I see him getting a match. It would be inconsistent if Orton were to face him, because he's got his thing with Roman. 

Maybe just for the fun of it he can fight Miz and squash his sorry ass. :side: 

Who else is there for him to wrestle though? 

Maybe a run in on Rollins and post beat down promo is the best way to go.. :shrug Sucks Barrett's injured those 2 have some good chemistry and physical matches.


----------



## Kratosx23

He and Reigns are wrestling Rollins and Orton. So there'll either be a DQ or LOLREIGNSWINS, either one probably not involving Ambrose in much of the process.


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> I would to see him come out and cut an in ring promo on Seth and the Authority. Maybe challenge Rollins to a match right there on Smackdown, but then he gets Kane instead. I really wish Kane wasn't involved with this whole thing, but that's the only way I see him getting a match. It would be inconsistent if Orton were to face him, because he's got his thing with Roman.
> 
> Maybe just for the fun of it he can fight Miz and squash his sorry ass. :side:
> 
> Who else is there for him to wrestle though?
> 
> Maybe a run in on Rollins and post beat down promo is the best way to go.. :shrug Sucks Barrett's injured those 2 have some good chemistry and physical matches.


I agree. What would make sense is a tag-team match of Ambrose & Reigns vs Orton & Kane, but WWE seem adamant in keeping Ambrose & Reigns as far apart from eachother as possible. They wouldn't put Rollins in a tag match like that because they need to keep Ambrose away from Rollins in terms of in-ring competition till their 1st singles match in order to build the anticipation. We'll see. Anything Ambrose touches turns to gold anyway, so it's all good


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He and Reigns are wrestling Rollins and Orton. So there'll either be a DQ or LOLREIGNSWINS, either one probably not involving Ambrose in much of the process.


I believe that's the advertised dark mainevent.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

How do they start Smackdown while Main Event is taking place?


----------



## Ccoffey89

SóniaPortugal said:


> How do they start Smackdown while Main Event is taking place?


It's on tape delay, so when Main Event comes on the network, even though it says live, it's already been going on for a few minutes in the arena..am I making sense? Basically Main Event starts a few minutes before it comes on the network..


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Ccoffey89 said:


> It's on tape delay, so when Main Event comes on the network, even though it says live, it's already been going on for a few minutes in the arena..am I making sense? Basically Main Event starts a few minutes before it comes on the network..


OH...Ok
Smackdown :cheer For now and from what can happen


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I don't usually come here, but when I do, it's to deliver bad news*



Spoiler: Smackdown






ab51194 said:


> Ambrose looks hurt guys they're popping his shoulder back in place


----------



## Zarra

Some shit is happening on Smackdown with Dean and if i don't have information soon i'm gonna lose it

*Edit: Oh,they were selling the injury,it's fine, it's good...*


----------



## Empress

Zarra said:


> Some shit is happening on Smackdown with Dean and if i don't have information soon i'm gonna lose it
> 
> *Edit: Oh,they were selling the injury,it's fine, it's good...*


That's a relief. I'd hate for him to get injured right now.


----------



## Kratosx23

So you'll never guess how the show ended.

Seriously, one guess.





















































He got laid out like an idiot! AGAIN! And big brother Roman had to save his pathetic ass, as usual. 

FUTURE AUSTIN. :vince$ :lel


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So you'll never guess how the show ended.
> 
> Seriously, one guess.
> 
> He got laid out like an idiot! AGAIN! And big brother Roman had to save his pathetic ass, as usual.
> 
> FUTURE AUSTIN. :vince$ :lel


*I guess it's not even a spoiler anymore :haha*


----------



## Kratosx23

Seriously. This guy looking like shit has now become as guaranteed as Damien Sandow wearing a ridiculous outfit every show.

People still have hope for this guy's career.....:lel :lel :lel


----------



## The Bloodline

Spoiler: smackdown



He main evented and was outnumbered/jumped! His bro came out to help. Where's the problem in that.



And he looked super strong at the ppv and raw. Wtf are u whining about


----------



## Beatles123

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously. This guy looking like shit has now become as guaranteed as Damien Sandow wearing a ridiculous outfit every show.
> 
> People still have hope for this guy's career.....:lel :lel :lel


You really must be an unhappy person in life


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously. This guy looking like shit has now become as guaranteed as Damien Sandow wearing a ridiculous outfit every show.
> 
> People still have hope for this guy's career.....:lel :lel :lel



You actually enjoy seeing people in this thread have hope for Ambrose only to be put down when WWE does job him out of the company. 

You love seeing wrestlers you like fail. Just admit it, you like the abuse.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously. This guy looking like shit has now become as guaranteed as Damien Sandow wearing a ridiculous outfit every show.
> 
> People still have hope for this guy's career.....:lel :lel :lel


You exaggerate everything 



Spoiler: Smackdown



Ambrose wrestled "injured" and was attacked, but still ended up standing up
Yes with the help of Roman, but that this has happened many times with Roman


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Seriously. This guy looking like shit has now become as guaranteed as Damien Sandow wearing a ridiculous outfit every show.
> 
> People still have hope for this guy's career.....:lel :lel :lel


He has looked much stronger than Rollins in this feud. Rollins has needed help in these beat downs. He also needed help winning MITB after Ambrose nearly won it.

Ambrose has always gotten the better of Seth in their one on one brawls.

Why would any of this change anyone's opinion of his career trajectory?

You need to stop having these preemptive anxiety attacks. If he starts jobbing to Rollins, Kane, Orton, etc on PPVs then you will have a point. As of now you're needlessly complaining based on your irrational fears.


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> He has looked much stronger than Rollins in this feud. Rollins has needed help in these beat downs. He also needed help winning MITB after Ambrose nearly won it.
> 
> Ambrose has always gotten the better of Seth in their one on one brawls.
> 
> Why would any of this change anyone's opinion of his career trajectory?
> 
> You need to stop having these preemptive anxiety attacks. If he starts jobbing to Rollins, Kane, Orton, etc on PPVs then you will have a point. As of now you're needlessly complaining based on your irrational fears.


No, he's looked FAR WEAKER than Rollins in this feud. As I explained to you in the SmackDown thread, it's about POSITIONING, not about Rollins not being able to beat up Ambrose in 1 on 1 fight. Rollins is a cowardly heel. 

Rollins wins all of his matches and never gets laid out, Ambrose loses all of his matches and gets his ass kicked on a weekly basis. Top babyfaces don't get their ass kicked even semi regularly. Look at Reigns, look at John Cena, even look at Sheamus. Now look at Ambrose. There's no way what he's getting can be described as a push by any reasonable standard.

His career trajectory is abysmal, especially the way they make him look. He has nowhere to go after this built in feud with Rollins, he's just gonna be a random guy in the midcard.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Spoiler: SD



Whee, Ambreigns is back! :cheer :dance

Glad to see those two working together again! It feels like the story that should have followed Seth's turn in back in motion.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he's looked FAR WEAKER than Rollins in this feud. As I explained to you in the SmackDown thread, it's about POSITIONING, not about Rollins not being able to beat up Ambrose in 1 on 1 fight. Rollins is a cowardly heel.
> 
> Rollins wins all of his matches and never gets laid out, Ambrose loses all of his matches and gets his ass kicked on a weekly basis. Top babyfaces don't get their ass kicked even semi regularly. Look at Reigns, look at John Cena, even look at Sheamus. Now look at Ambrose. There's no way what he's getting can be described as a push by any reasonable standard.
> 
> His career trajectory is abysmal, especially the way they make him look. He has nowhere to go after this built in feud with Rollins, he's just gonna be a random guy in the midcard.


Bryan lost to Orton on numerous occasions as well as to Wyatt before becoming world champ. 

I didn't agree with him losing to Kane a couple weeks ago on SD, but he hasn't lost since then if I'm not mistaken. I think he got the win over Orton by DQ.

Again, you may or may not be right. But you can't make these claims until he starts regularly losing on PPVs.


----------



## Empress

Ravensflock88 said:


> Spoiler: smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> He main evented and was outnumbered/jumped! His bro came out to help. Where's the problem in that.
> 
> 
> 
> And he looked super strong at the ppv and raw. Wtf are u whining about



Folks want it both ways. If a wrestler is booked to never lose or appear weak, he's "Superman". But if he loses every once in a while, he's a jobber for life. :side:

Dean is more than fine. He is having a breakthrough moment. The fans are going to rally behind their anti hero. 

I'm just glad that Roman and Dean had some interaction. It's about time they had each other's backs in WWE storylines.


----------



## The Bloodline

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he's looked FAR WEAKER than Rollins in this feud. As I explained to you in the SmackDown thread, it's about POSITIONING, not about Rollins not being able to beat up Ambrose in 1 on 1 fight. Rollins is a cowardly heel.
> 
> Rollins wins all of his matches and never gets laid out, Ambrose loses all of his matches and gets his ass kicked on a weekly basis. Top babyfaces don't get their ass kicked even semi regularly. Look at Reigns, look at John Cena, even look at Sheamus. Now look at Ambrose. There's no way what he's getting can be described as a push by any reasonable standard.
> 
> His career trajectory is abysmal, especially the way they make him look. He has nowhere to go after this built in feud with Rollins, he's just gonna be a random guy in the midcard.



He beat the I.C champion clean just last week. Then went on to be super bad ass at the ppv where even with a injury he was about to win. Then on raw when he spoiled Rollins title match. So suddenly he gets a dq victory on smackdown with two guys attacking him and he looks weak? Come on, u know better than that


----------



## Deptford

Empress said:


> That's a relief. I'd hate for him to get injured right now.


Ambrose doesn't get injured


----------



## The Bloodline

Empress said:


> Folks want it both ways. If a wrestler is booked to never lose or appear weak, he's "Superman". But if he loses every once in a while, he's a jobber for life. :side:
> 
> Dean is more than fine. He is having a breakthrough moment. The fans are going to rally behind their anti hero.
> 
> I'm just glad that Roman and Dean had some interaction. It's about time they had each other's backs in WWE storylines.


I'm really happy about the interaction too. I was starting to think wwe just refused to show them together period. Maybe raw will bring a small backstage segment or the tag match I thought would happen on smackdown


----------



## Kratosx23

Ravensflock88 said:


> He beat the I.C champion clean just last week. Then went on to be super bad ass at the ppv where even with a injury he was about to win. Then on raw when he spoiled Rollins title match. So suddenly he gets a dq victory on smackdown with two guys attacking him and he looks weak? Come on, u know better than that


Barrett has no credibility whatsoever, he's a geek. Let me know when he pins somebody who's actually relevant. 

It's not "suddenly" he looks weak, it's a continual pattern that's existed for his entire run with The Shield of them making him lose and/or take beatings while Rollins and Reigns get protected. It can only happen so many times before it just becomes painfully obvious that they don't care about the way he's presented.



BrownianMotion said:


> Bryan lost to Orton on numerous occasions as well as to Wyatt before becoming world champ.
> 
> I didn't agree with him losing to Kane a couple weeks ago on SD, but he hasn't lost since then if I'm not mistaken. I think he got the win over Orton by DQ.
> 
> Again, you may or may not be right. But you can't make these claims until he starts regularly losing on PPVs.


Because of the FANS. If WWE had their way, they were gonna stick Bryan in the midcard with Sheamus at WrestleMania. Then Punk walked out and the Batista ordeal happened and they changed that.

I can make these claims based on the booking I see, but alright. He already lost his first PPV match after the split. 0 and 1 for now.


----------



## Ccoffey89

We choose not to be negative and have fun watching him. :draper2

Because we know that what ever Ambrose is doing, where it be promos, winning matches, running in on Seth, Or straight up getting his ass kicked, he's gonna do it better than anyone else.

I wouldn't expect you to understand Pyro, make all the jokes you want, talk about how you won't believe it until you see it and all that, but were still gonna be praising this guy to the end of times. Because he deserves it. Even if the WWE doesn't give him praise, we are here to do that. Which I think it's pretty obvious that they're intentions is to get the audience to want to see this guy succeed since he's been getting screwed over by the authority and he is still coming back for more. 

Dean's character is like a bad ass street thug, he's gonna fight tooth and nail to get what he think belongs to him, in this case justice/revenge, and if he loses that's more fuel to the fire and he comes back harder and fights dirtier every single time. 

So what if Ambrose gets beat down by a couple of the Authorities stooges and get's blind sided by every now and then. At least hes not getting stale. Cena and Sheamus got stale pretty quick once they start over coming the odds all the freaking time. No one wants to see that, they want to see a scrapper and someone who isn't afraid to take a beating just to get a little revenge. It's like having the mindset "I know I'm about to get my ass kicked, but I'm gonna make sure I get a good few licks in too" 

Plus it's good for Ambrose's craziness, like the more he gets beat down, the more he gets pushed into the corner, the more aggressive and wild he becomes. 

I don't know about you, but that sounds a lot more exciting that cenawinslol. 












whew!
Now that my rants done I can't wait to see Smackdown :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> We choose not to be negative and have fun watching him. :draper2
> 
> Because we know that what ever Ambrose is doing, where it be promos, winning matches, running in on Seth, Or straight up getting his ass kicked, he's gonna do it better than anyone else.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand Pyro, make all the jokes you want, talk about how you won't believe it until you see it and all that, but were still gonna be praising this guy to the end of times. Because he deserves it. Even if the WWE doesn't give him praise, we are here to do that. Which I think it's pretty obvious that they're intentions is to get the audience to want to see this guy succeed since he's been getting screwed over by the authority and still coming back for more.
> 
> Dean's character is like a bad ass street thug, he's gonna fight tooth and nail to get what he think belongs to him, in this case justice/revenge, and if he loses that's more fuel to the fire and he comes back harder and fight dirtier every single time.
> 
> So what if Ambrose gets beat down by a couple of the Authorities stooges and get's blind sided by *every now and then*. At least not getting stale. Cena and Sheamus got stale pretty wuick once they start over coming the odds all the freaking time. No one wants to see that, they want to see a scrapper and someone who isn't afraid to take a beating just to get a little revenge. It's like having the mindset "I know I'm about to get my ass kicked, but I'm gonna make sure I get a good few licks in too"
> 
> Plus it's good for Ambrose's craziness, like the more he gets beat down, the more he gets pushed into the corner, the more aggressive and wild he becomes.
> 
> I don't know about you, but that sounds a lot more exciting that cenawinslol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whew!
> Now that my rants done I can't wait to see Smackdown :mark::mark::mark:


"Every now and then". :HHH2 52 weeks a year is every now and then, is it?

You're right, I don't understand why it's fun to watch one of your favourite wrestlers look like a bitch virtually every week of his career. I guess I'm just old fashioned that way and believe in the idea that you should want to see a WINNER.


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> We choose not to be negative and have fun watching him. :draper2
> 
> Because we know that what ever Ambrose is doing, where it be promos, winning matches, running in on Seth, Or straight up getting his ass kicked, he's gonna do it better than anyone else.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand Pyro, make all the jokes you want, talk about how you won't believe it until you see it and all that, but were still gonna be praising this guy to the end of times. Because he deserves it. Even if the WWE doesn't give him praise, we are here to do that. Which I think it's pretty obvious that they're intentions is to get the audience to want to see this guy succeed since he's been getting screwed over by the authority and still coming back for more.
> 
> Dean's character is like a bad ass street thug, he's gonna fight tooth and nail to get what he think belongs to him, in this case justice/revenge, and if he loses that's more fuel to the fire and he comes back harder and fight dirtier every single time.
> 
> So what if Ambrose gets beat down by a couple of the Authorities stooges and get's blind sided by every now and then. At least not getting stale. Cena and Sheamus got stale pretty wuick once they start over coming the odds all the freaking time. No one wants to see that, they want to see a scrapper and someone who isn't afraid to take a beating just to get a little revenge. It's like having the mindset "I know I'm about to get my ass kicked, but I'm gonna make sure I get a good few licks in too"
> 
> Plus it's good for Ambrose's craziness, like the more he gets beat down, the more he gets pushed into the corner, the more aggressive and wild he becomes.
> 
> I don't know about you, but that sounds a lot more exciting that cenawinslol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whew!
> Now that my rants done I can't wait to see Smackdown :mark::mark::mark:


I'm marking out for this post and that gif. :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Deptford said:


> Ambrose doesn't get injured


He can legit scare people about it, though


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> "Every now and then". :HHH2 52 weeks a year is every now and then, is it?
> 
> You're right, I don't understand why it's fun to watch one of your favourite wrestlers look like a bitch virtually every week of his career. I guess I'm just old fashioned that way and believe in the idea that you should want to see a WINNER.


fpalm theres no hope for you pyro... no hope.



Empress said:


> I'm marking out for this post and that gif. :lol


Yea I had to get that off my chest 



JacqSparrow said:


> He can legit scare people about it, though


This is why he is Dean "JESUS" Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23

Right, the only guy here that actually cares about his career is the one there's no hope for. I'm surrounded by people who love failure and I'm the one with the wrong view of the situation...


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Barrett has no credibility whatsoever, he's a geek. Let me know when he pins somebody who's actually relevant.
> 
> It's not "suddenly" he looks weak, it's a continual pattern that's existed for his entire run with The Shield of them making him lose and/or take beatings while Rollins and Reigns get protected. It can only happen so many times before it just becomes painfully obvious that they don't care about the way he's presented.
> 
> 
> 
> *Because of the FANS*. If WWE had their way, they were gonna stick Bryan in the midcard with Sheamus at WrestleMania. Then Punk walked out and the Batista ordeal happened and they changed that.
> 
> I can make these claims based on the booking I see, but alright. He already lost his first PPV match after the split. 0 and 1 for now.


And that is exactly why Ambrose will get the push he deserves too - because if WWE management doesn't see talent in this guy (which I highly doubt) then the fans most certainly will. In fact they already do, evidenced by the fact that he is one of the most over (if not THE most over) babyface in the company right now.


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> And that is exactly why Ambrose will get the push he deserves too - because if WWE management doesn't see talent in this guy (which I highly doubt) then the fans most certainly will. In fact they already do, evidenced by the fact that he is one of the most over (if not THE most over) babyface in the company right now.


How is he gonna get the push he deserves when John Cena, Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan, and Sheamus are ahead of him as top babyfaces and there's just as many if not more heels ahead of him? Orton, Batista, Rollins, Brock when he's around, Triple H when he wrestles, Bray Wyatt even...

And WWE doesn't ALWAYS listen to the fans, in fact, in this era, more than ever before they ignore them. It took them 2 straight years to listen to the fans about Daniel Bryan. RVD was the single most over guy in the company in the early 2000's and they didn't push him. He's gonna have to stay this over for a good god damn long time AND get a million lucky breaks to even scratch the surface of the glass ceiling.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, the only guy here that actually cares about his career is the one there's no hope for. I'm surrounded by people who love failure and I'm the problem...


Dude, it's the negativity and the refusal to see what all of us see. If you care that much just mark out with us man. You know how many times Austin got his shit kicked in by multiple people from the Corporation, I mean dude. Give it a few months before all the "oh their burring him" crap. Come on man.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, the only guy here that actually cares about his career is the one there's no hope for. I'm surrounded by people who love failure and I'm the one with the wrong view of the situation...


I don't care about the guy's career. I don't know him on a personal level and have no interest to. I care about my own entertainment. If there was another full-timer out there that entertained me as much I would hop on their bandwagon and pay no attention to him. However, he just happens to be a talented guy who entertains the hell out of me, as well as many other fans. That fact is what will make him successful. The fact that he is one entertaining motherfucker who also happens to be the complete package.


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> *I don't care about the guy's career. I don't know him on a personal level and have no interest to. I care about my own entertainment.* If there was another full-timer out there that entertained me as much I would hop on their bandwagon and pay no attention to him.


That's exactly my point. It has nothing to do with the actual guy, it's about my entertainment. And I don't get entertained when I see my favourites fail. And that's ALL I've seen seeing for the last 7 years.



> However, he just happens to be a talented guy who entertains the hell out of me, as well as many other fans. That fact is what will make him successful. The fact that he is one entertaining motherfucker who also happens to be the complete package.


In my experience, talented, entertaining guys get buried. The people who get ahead are the people who are as dull as a rusty doorknob. Why that's the way the company chooses to do business, I don't know but that's how it is.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How is he gonna get the push he deserves when John Cena, Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan, and Sheamus are ahead of him as top babyfaces and there's just as many if not more heels ahead of him? Orton, Batista, Rollins, Brock when he's around, Triple H when he wrestles, Bray Wyatt even...
> 
> And WWE doesn't ALWAYS listen to the fans, in fact, in this era, more than ever before they ignore them. It took them 2 straight years to listen to the fans about Daniel Bryan. RVD was the single most over guy in the company in the early 2000's and they didn't push him. He's gonna have to stay this over for a good god damn long time AND get a million lucky breaks to even scratch the surface of the glass ceiling.


I'm not saying he will become champion anytime soon. However, I do believe he will at some point (and more than once.)

I disagree with Sheamus being ahead of him. I don't see Sheamus having another world title reign for the rest of his career unless it's a short transitional reign.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Right, the only guy here that actually cares about his career is the one there's no hope for. I'm surrounded by people who love failure and I'm the one with the wrong view of the situation...


Aww, Pyro, I'm sure Dean cares for his career more than you do :lol And he won't allow himself to fail--we've seen that.

In the one in a millionth chance that he does, GoT will be waiting for you :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

JacqSparrow said:


> Aww, Pyro, I'm sure Dean cares for his career more than you do :lol *And he won't allow himself to fail--we've seen that*.
> 
> In the one in a millionth chance that he does, GoT will be waiting for you :lol


I could have just said that instead of going off on a rant. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

JacqSparrow said:


> Aww, Pyro, I'm sure Dean cares for his career more than you do :lol And he won't allow himself to fail--*we've seen that*.
> 
> In the one in a millionth chance that he does, GoT will be waiting for you :lol


Have we? I've seen no success.

He's not the booker, it's not up to him at all. If I were booking and I didn't like him, there's nothing he could do that would make me put him in a top position.



BrownianMotion said:


> I'm not saying he will become champion anytime soon. However, I do believe he will at some point (and more than once.)
> 
> I disagree with Sheamus being ahead of him. I don't see Sheamus having another world title reign for the rest of his career unless it's a short transitional reign.


Maybe 10 years from now when everybody else quits. I don't have that kind of patience when people are ready NOW. I get sickened when I see people like Roman Reigns get pushed into the spot that belongs to him. 

Sheamus is ahead of him by virtue of the rest of his career, as well as the fact that he never loses. He will definitely be champion again, they were already planning to turn him heel and feud him with Daniel Bryan but then the injury happened and scrapped it. Even on the off chance that Sheamus never wins the title again, there is absolutely no way Ambrose has a better career than Sheamus because Sheamus has already been pushed farther than they'll let Ambrose get pushed. He's an office favourite and office favourites get farther than fan favourites.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD/Ambreigns pics







































Seems like they both stood tall in the end :draper2

What's the problem here?


----------



## JacqSparrow

Ccoffey89 said:


> I could have just said that instead of going off on a rant. :lol


:lol It was a well-written rant at any rate.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Have we? I've seen no success.
> 
> He's not the booker, it's not up to him at all. If I were booking and I didn't like him, there's nothing he could do that would make me put him in a top position.


Him and Seth have been getting loads of exposure in a well-booked storyline. I'd say things are going swimmingly.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SD/Ambreigns pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they both stood tall in the end :draper2
> 
> What's the problem here?


:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2


----------



## #Mark

Ambrose is neck and neck with Reigns as the most popular active guy on the roster. Mind you he's only been a singles competitor for less than a month and is not getting the spotlight that Reigns is. His connection with the crowd reminds me of Bryan in 2012/2013. Ambrose is going to get way too over to ignore. Though, I doubt the WWE will ignore him. The Shield is going to be branded as the greatest faction in WWE history and that only happens if every guy wins the strap. HHH isn't going to have Evolution lose to those guys three times in a row unless all of them become stars.


----------



## Divine Arion

Dean on Raw was just everything. kada

Each time he pops up on screen, I'm just so enthralled by his character. Every little subtle twitch or fluctuation of his voice keeps you so invested. You just want to know what this man is going to do next. 

Still holding out hope that Ambrose steals the case at some point. Seth could be looking frantically around for it, when a promo airs with Dean walking out of a pawn shop with a boatload of cash. Ambrose could gloat about it and talk about how he's headed to Vegas courtesy of Seth's generous donation. Obviously they'd have ways to prevent it as a permanent thing but would be a good way to keep the feud's momentum going. :banderas

Just have to add that Seth is doing really great in his own right. Poor Renee just got reamed by Rollins being such an ass. I continue to love that smartass side to him. Need to add that he had a wonderful match with RVD too! 



Spoiler: Smackdown



Don't have an issue with Roman coming out to assist Dean. Atleast it shows continuity that Ambrose and Reigns still consider each other brothers. Dean had his shoulder taped on Raw so it makes sense that they're still selling it. Even if the team up is short-lived, I will gladly take the Dean and Roman bromance. :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SD/Ambreigns pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they both stood tall in the end :draper2
> 
> What's the problem here?


:bow



JacqSparrow said:


> :lol *It was a well-written rant at any rate.
> *
> 
> 
> Him and Seth have been getting loads of exposure in a well-booked storyline. I'd say things are going swimmingly.
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer
> :cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2


Thanks : And the only thing he took out of that whole post was "every now and then" smh :no:


----------



## The Steven Seagal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SD/Ambreigns pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like they both stood tall in the end :draper2
> 
> What's the problem here?


But is that how how it ends or dark segment?


----------



## Wynter

Pyro acting like WWE hasn't been setting Dean up to get the biggest pops possible. Doing run ins, letting him cut bad ass promos, being put in situations where he gets to be the sympathetic babyface who never stops fighting(getting injured, but saying fuck it, I want to murder Seth lol), an unpredictable ass kicker who will fight tooth and nail etc. 

They've served the type of cool ass, no nonsense,kick your shit in, Face people be clamoring for, in the form of Dean Ambrose, on a fucking silver platter :lol

Seth and Dean have the best storyline going by _far _.That's been getting exposure everywhere from Raw to SD to Main Event. 

It's like you want WWE to go "Fuck storytelling. Let's have this dude go out there and dominate every night." Yeah, let's set Dean up for the same bitching Roman is getting for supermanning, yeah? lol

No. Bad ass faces who always have to fight against adversity and never stops scrapping for what they want will always win over.



EDIT: oh and Corey, a nice little rep for that glorious post you made :


----------



## Banez

i think Pyro is overanalyzing stuff... overanalyzing everything seeing your favourites 'fail' everytime will lead into the fact that he won't enjoy the product anymore. come on pyro, admit that ur overanalyzing a bit at times.


----------



## Wynter

The Steven Seagal said:


> But is that how how it ends or dark segment?


I have yet to find a report that really gives much detail. Just the straightforward facts. SD will probably go off the air with those two standing tall. Still think a tag match will be set up for a future Raw.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro acting like WWE hasn't been setting Dean up to get the biggest pops possible. Doing run ins, letting him cut bad ass promos, being put in situations where he gets to be the sympathetic babyface who never stops fighting(getting injured, but saying fuck it, I want to murder Seth lol), an unpredictable ass kicker who will fight tooth and nail etc.
> 
> They've served the type of cool ass, no nonsense,kick your shit in, Face people be clamoring for, in the form of Dean Ambrose, on a fucking silver platter :lol
> 
> Seth and Dean have the best storyline going by _far _.That's been getting exposure everywhere from Raw to SD to Main Event.
> 
> It's like you want WWE to go "Fuck storytelling. Let's have this dude go out there and dominate every night." Yeah, let's set Dean up for the same bitching Roman is getting for supermanning, yeah? lol
> 
> No. Bad ass faces who always have to fight against adversity and never stops scrapping for what they want will always win over.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: oh and Corey, a nice little rep for that glorious post you made :



I accept and appreciate any and all rep, and repped ya back :cool2 

And this post is nothing but 10000000000000x absolute truth!!


----------



## Divine Arion

Ccoffey89 said:


> We choose not to be negative and have fun watching him. :draper2
> 
> Because we know that what ever Ambrose is doing, where it be promos, winning matches, running in on Seth, Or straight up getting his ass kicked, he's gonna do it better than anyone else.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand Pyro, make all the jokes you want, talk about how you won't believe it until you see it and all that, but were still gonna be praising this guy to the end of times. Because he deserves it. Even if the WWE doesn't give him praise, we are here to do that. Which I think it's pretty obvious that they're intentions is to get the audience to want to see this guy succeed since he's been getting screwed over by the authority and he is still coming back for more.
> 
> Dean's character is like a bad ass street thug, he's gonna fight tooth and nail to get what he think belongs to him, in this case justice/revenge, and if he loses that's more fuel to the fire and he comes back harder and fights dirtier every single time.
> 
> So what if Ambrose gets beat down by a couple of the Authorities stooges and get's blind sided by every now and then. At least hes not getting stale. Cena and Sheamus got stale pretty quick once they start over coming the odds all the freaking time. No one wants to see that, they want to see a scrapper and someone who isn't afraid to take a beating just to get a little revenge. It's like having the mindset "I know I'm about to get my ass kicked, but I'm gonna make sure I get a good few licks in too"
> 
> Plus it's good for Ambrose's craziness, like the more he gets beat down, the more he gets pushed into the corner, the more aggressive and wild he becomes.
> 
> I don't know about you, but that sounds a lot more exciting that cenawinslol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whew!
> Now that my rants done I can't wait to see Smackdown :mark::mark::mark:





WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro acting like WWE hasn't been setting Dean up to get the biggest pops possible. Doing run ins, letting him cut bad ass promos, being put in situations where he gets to be the sympathetic babyface who never stops fighting(getting injured, but saying fuck it, I want to murder Seth lol), an unpredictable ass kicker who will fight tooth and nail etc.
> 
> They've served the type of cool ass, no nonsense,kick your shit in, Face people be clamoring for, in the form of Dean Ambrose, on a fucking silver platter :lol
> 
> Seth and Dean have the best storyline going by _far _.That's been getting exposure everywhere from Raw to SD to Main Event.
> 
> It's like you want WWE to go "Fuck storytelling. Let's have this dude go out there and dominate every night." Yeah, let's set Dean up for the same bitching Roman is getting for supermanning, yeah? lol
> 
> No. Bad ass faces who always have to fight against adversity and never stops scrapping for what they want will always win over.
> 
> EDIT: oh and Corey, a nice little rep for that glorious post you made :


These are both really great posts! Echoes alot of my sentiments as well! Wish I could rep you both right now but the dreaded "spread more rep" popped up lol. Will give you a hug image though!


----------



## Kratosx23

JacqSparrow said:


> Him and Seth have been getting loads of exposure in a well-booked storyline. I'd say things are going swimmingly.


For Rollins? Oh, everything's GREAT for him. He gets to be WWE Champion. What the fuck does Ambrose get out of this? The respect of the people? I'll take the former, thank you.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro acting like WWE hasn't been setting Dean up to get the biggest pops possible. Doing run ins, letting him cut bad ass promos, being put in situations where he gets to be the sympathetic babyface who never stops fighting(getting injured, but saying fuck it, I want to murder Seth lol), an unpredictable ass kicker who will fight tooth and nail etc.


These pops I have no doubt are not meant to be positioned to get him over, they're a byproduct of him being better than the way they treat him. If they are at all, it's so that the heat transfers to Rollins when Rollins beats him to end the feud, which he will. 



> They've served the type of cool ass, no nonsense,kick your shit in, Face people be clamoring for, in the form of Dean Ambrose, on a fucking silver platter :lol


Well that's not Ambrose because he doesn't kick anyone's ass, all he does is GET his ass kicked. You're describing the way they book Reigns. 



> It's like you want WWE to go "Fuck storytelling. Let's have this dude go out there and dominate every night." Yeah, let's set Dean up for the same bitching Roman is getting for supermanning, yeah? lol


You seriously think I give a shit if the fans bitch about him being dominant? Why the hell should the guy with no talent be dominant and the guy with all the talent be a punk?


----------



## Wynter

Pyro will ignore 90 percent of a post, pick out the sentences he can find a reason to bitch about and go on his merry way.

Just...



I CAN'T! :lol


----------



## Wynter

Omg the feels :mark:



Spoiler: All the Ambreigns Feels!!!


----------



## Ccoffey89

I can see your passion for Dean, Pyro. So why I haven't I ever seen a post from you saying, "Damn Dean was great in that segment."?



WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro will ignore 90 percent of a post, pick out the sentences he can find a reason to bitch about and go on his merry way.
> 
> Just...
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN'T! :lol


This is so true. I might start calling Pity Party Pyro.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I have yet to find a report that really gives much detail. Just the straightforward facts. SD will probably go off the air with those two standing tall. Still think a tag match will be set up for a future Raw.


If WWE keeps up the penchant for SD rematches, we may just get this next week.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> For Rollins? Oh, everything's GREAT for him. He gets to be WWE Champion. What the fuck does Ambrose get out of this? The respect of the people? I'll take the former, thank you.
> 
> These pops I have no doubt are not meant to be positioned to get him over, they're a byproduct of him being better than the way they treat him. If they are at all, it's so that the heat transfers to Rollins when Rollins beats him to end the feud, which he will.
> 
> Well that's not Ambrose because he doesn't kick anyone's ass, all he does is GET his ass kicked. You're describing the way they book Reigns.


A. Seth's use of his contract is actually in jeopardy all because of Dean, who has vowed to never let him rest in peace while he holds that briefcase. So I'm not sure how things are going great for Seth right now :lol

B. I'd say Dean's gotten excellent booking to help him out because without those opportunities for exposure that he's been granted, he could be the best in the world and the world would never see it. WWE is giving him ample opportunity now to capture the fanbase in a feud that's emotionally charged and really plays to his strengths.

C. Last I looked, Dean's been whipping Seth's butt all over the place. I don't see how _he's_ the one getting his posterior handed to him.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Omg the feels :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: All the Ambreigns Feels!!!


:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro will ignore 90 percent of a post, pick out the sentences he can find a reason to bitch about and go on his merry way.
> 
> Just...
> 
> 
> 
> I CAN'T! :lol


90%? The fuck are you on about? The only parts I don't reply to are the ones that I don't feel the need to respond to because I don't consider it important.



Ccoffey89 said:


> I can see your passion for Dean, Pyro. So why I haven't I ever seen a post from you saying, "Damn Dean was great in that segment."?


I consistently talk about how great he is, clearly you don't pay attention very well. 

However, the fact remains, his booking is worse than he is great. Being great in a segment is not going to fix the problems.



JacqSparrow said:


> A. Seth's use of his contract is actually in jeopardy all because of Dean, who has vowed to never let him rest in peace while he holds that briefcase. So I'm not sure how things are going great for Seth right now :lol


If you've watched WWE for any length of time, you'd know that they always do the exact OPPOSITE of what they make it look like on screen, so the fact that Ambrose has vowed to make sure that Rollins can't cash in the briefcase means that the Authority is going to find some way to outsmart him. Either that, or the more likely scenario, this feud ends before Rollins cashes in and it happens months later.

And even if Rollins loses his cash in match, even IF, Rollins is NOT going to become Damien Sandow. He's associated with Triple H, he's getting main event exposure. He IS going to be the champion by next year at the very latest. Probably the person who takes it off Roman Reigns.



> B. I'd say Dean's gotten excellent booking to help him out because without those opportunities for exposure that he's been granted, he could be the best in the world and the world would never see it. WWE is giving him ample opportunity now to capture the fanbase in a feud that's emotionally charged and really plays to his strengths.


Well, I say he's a shitload better than the booking. This booking is not making him look like a top babyface, the fans are taking to him because he's one of the few people on this roster who isn't as bland as a door.



> C. Last I looked, Dean's been whipping Seth's butt all over the place. I don't see how _he's_ the one getting his posterior handed to him.


Ambrose has never whipped Seth's ass. Brawls do NOT count as "whipping somebody's ass". Every time Ambrose attacks Rollins, it just breaks out into a brawl and they disappear. Rollins gets visual FINISHERS on Ambrose ALL THE FUCKING TIME. You could probably get 5 minutes on Youtube for a compilation out of all the times Dean Ambrose has been hit with the Blackout, and it's only been a MONTH.


----------



## Wynter

I was piggybacking off of Corey when he said you only saw one sentence in his whole rant post :lol



Spoiler: more detailed SD spoilers






> Rollins came out. Lots of you sold out chants. Said was so close to cashing in on cena. Said he will be champion soon. Ambrose came out from back. Shows replay of him stopping cash in, says briefcase is a curse. Rollins says you cant fight me everywhere all the time, ambrose says how bout right now, runs to ring to brawl. Orton comes in, then reigns. Heel go towards back, hhh comes out, says tonight is ambrose vs orton tonight, if reigns interferes he is out if 4 way.


Love how Ambrose is ready to brawl any and everywhere :mark:



> Rollins comes out for commentary.
> 
> Orton out to lots of screaming ladies, but no real heat. Rusev and swagger felt way more over.
> 
> Ambrose out, shoulder taped up big. Story of match is ambrose shoulder. Nearly every move orton did was to hurt his shoulder. Crowd kinda quiet for a while but late in heat spot lets go ambrose chants breaking out. Ambrose brawls to get heat back. Then ambrose throws orton out if ring and does torpedo dive. Then ambrose dives for seth on announce table. Orton gets ambrose and gives him rope DDT. ambrose makes come back, about to dive head first out of ring again when rollins hits dean with briefcase for dq. They beat up ambrose and orton goes to top while seth holds ambrose arm. Reigns comes out to make save. Spears both. Ambrose being attended to by doctors. Orton and rollins bail, smackdown over.
> 
> After show:
> 
> Rollins and Randy come back to surround reigns and get the best of him. Throw ambrose in ring. Fans chant we want cena, to the which orton screams he is wwe champion but he aint here. Orton about to punt reigns when he gets speared, then rollins hit in head with briefcase. Ambrose and reigns celebrate.


That answers the question. of if the pics are from a dark segment. I wonder why WWE refuses to let Roman and Dean bromance/look like a unit on tv? They do it on house shows and dark segments, but not live. It's very weird.


----------



## NotAllThere

Optimist - Glass is half full
Pessimist - Glass is half empty

Pyro - What glass


----------



## Kratosx23

NotAllThere said:


> Optimist - Glass is half full
> Pessimist - Glass is half empty
> 
> Pyro - What glass


My glass would be the glass that overflowed and short circuited all my equipment.


----------



## ctjay00187

Just gonna leave this here. From _Countdown_ tonight.










































Don't ever change.


----------



## Kratosx23

ctjay00187 said:


> Just gonna leave this here. From _Countdown_ tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.


Everything I've said tonight has just been validated tenfold.


----------



## Wynter

Some Ambreigns taking out Randy/Seth 

http://instagram.com/p/p7xv4jxLF3/?modal=true


----------



## Zarra




----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> 90%? The fuck are you on about? The only parts I don't reply to are the ones that I don't feel the need to respond to because I don't consider it important.
> 
> 
> 
> I consistently talk about how great he is, clearly you don't pay attention very well.
> 
> However, the fact remains, his booking is worse than he is great. Being great in a segment is not going to fix the problems.
> 
> 
> 
> If you've watched WWE for any length of time, you'd know that they always do the exact OPPOSITE of what they make it look like on screen, so the fact that Ambrose has vowed to make sure that Rollins can't cash in the briefcase means that the Authority is going to find some way to outsmart him. Either that, or the more likely scenario, this feud ends before Rollins cashes in and it happens months later.
> 
> And even if Rollins loses his cash in match, even IF, Rollins is NOT going to become Damien Sandow. He's associated with Triple H, he's getting main event exposure. He IS going to be the champion by next year at the very latest. Probably the person who takes it off Roman Reigns.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I say he's a shitload better than the booking. This booking is not making him look like a top babyface, the fans are taking to him because he's one of the few people on this roster who isn't as bland as a door.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose has never whipped Seth's ass. *Brawls do NOT count as "whipping somebody's ass*". Every time Ambrose attacks Rollins, it just breaks out into a brawl and they disappear. Rollins gets visual FINISHERS on Ambrose ALL THE FUCKING TIME. You could probably get 5 minutes on Youtube for a compilation out of all the times Dean Ambrose has been hit with the Blackout, and it's only been a MONTH.


Does Rollins getting the shit beat out of him with a chair at the hands of Ambrose on ppv count as whipping his ass? 

And I paid attention, I acknowledged the fact you want to see this guy succeed, but you constantly saying "he's gonna be jobber" "they're not booking him right" "those spots where he's getting huge pops aren't there to get him over" is getting tiresome. Like you said, it's only been a MONTH! 

You say your a fan of his, and my point from the post you replied to was I have never seen you mark out for him. Yea you say he's more talented than how he's being booked, but if you look past that and know what his character is and how he's been booked in other promotions its pretty much the same. Moxley lost alot of big profile matches and still looked like a psycho bad ass in doing so, but yet he also held every top championship in most of the promotions he worked in. 

If your an old school guy then I would think you would appreciate the slow burn, get fans behind him, build him up, and then let him have his chance, give him the ball, and just watch as he runs full speed ahead with it. This kind of booking gets people over for the life, look at Rock, Austin, Bryan, and Punk. 

All I'm saying is give it time before you jump to conclusions. In the mean time enjoy the greatness that is DEAN MOTHERFUCKIN AMBROSE.



Dammit I did it again. I need to calm down, where's my gif?? :lol


----------



## Deptford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> My glass would be the glass that overflowed and short circuited all my equipment.


My glass would be the glass I give to Pyro bc his overflowed and am all like "Oh no!!" :agree:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> If you've watched WWE for any length of time, you'd know that they always do the exact OPPOSITE of what they make it look like on screen, so the fact that Ambrose has vowed to make sure that Rollins can't cash in the briefcase means that the Authority is going to find some way to outsmart him. Either that, or the more likely scenario, this feud ends before Rollins cashes in and it happens months later.
> 
> And even if Rollins loses his cash in match, even IF, Rollins is NOT going to become Damien Sandow. He's associated with Triple H, he's getting main event exposure. He IS going to be the champion by next year at the very latest. Probably the person who takes it off Roman Reigns.
> 
> Well, I say he's a shitload better than the booking. This booking is not making him look like a top babyface, the fans are taking to him because he's one of the few people on this roster who isn't as bland as a door.
> 
> Ambrose has never whipped Seth's ass. Brawls do NOT count as "whipping somebody's ass". Every time Ambrose attacks Rollins, it just breaks out into a brawl and they disappear. Rollins gets visual FINISHERS on Ambrose ALL THE FUCKING TIME. You could probably get 5 minutes on Youtube for a compilation out of all the times Dean Ambrose has been hit with the Blackout, and it's only been a MONTH.


I've been watching for 21 years, Pyro. I do know what's up :lol It's called storytelling--Dean has let them know what's going to happen, and of course they're going to try and stop him, but will they succeed? That's the fun part. This is some of the best storytelling WWE's done in years.

And isn't it a good thing that Seth is getting all this attention? Dean needs a strong heel to play off, doesn't he? And since you're a fan of talent, it should please you that a talented guy IS getting this exposure.

And come on, do you seriously want Dean to become John Cena? I wouldn't wish that fate on anyone. This booking has made him look like a FIGHTER, and that's what people are loving.

And who comes out looking good after those brawls? Dean. Seth is usually shown to be running away from him unless someone else has already put Dean down for him. It's actually suggesting that hey, looks like Seth can't put out Dean without help. Thus, people are going to be more excited for the time when they actually get into the ring one on one.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: more detailed SD spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Love how Ambrose is ready to brawl any and everywhere :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> That answers the question. of if the pics are from a dark segment. I wonder why WWE refuses to let Roman and Dean bromance/look like a unit on tv? They do it on house shows and dark segments, but not live. It's very weird.


:cheer



Spoiler: SD



Huh, that is strange. It really couldn't hurt for them to work together again, y'know, especially since it makes sense in this setup. Guess only people who go live are treated to Ambreigns





WynterWarm12 said:


> Some Ambreigns taking out Randy/Seth
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/p7xv4jxLF3/?modal=true


I LOVE MY HALFIE.



ctjay00187 said:


> Just gonna leave this here. From _Countdown_ tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever change.


Officially dying :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

> Does Rollins getting the shit beat out of him with a chair at the hands of Ambrose on ppv count as whipping his ass?


I'm talking about segments, not in a match. Segments where a guy is left laying and that's the closing image of the segment. But fine, I'll give you that one. It shouldn't count because in a match, especially a no disqualification match, everybody beats up everybody, but fine.



> And I paid attention, I acknowledged the fact you want to see this guy succeed, but you constantly saying "he's gonna be jobber" "they're not booking him right" "those spots where he's getting huge pops aren't there to get him over" is getting tiresome. Like you said, it's only been a MONTH!


And that month has given me all the ammunition I need. 



> You say your a fan of his, and my point from the post you replied to was I have never seen you mark out for him. Yea you say he's more talented than how he's being booked, but if you look past that and know what his character is and how he's been booked in other promotions its pretty much the same. Moxley lost alot of big profile matches and still looked like a psycho bad ass in doing so, but yet he also held every top championship in most of the promotions he worked in.


Well, this is one promotion he won't be holding the top championship in.....and it's the only one that matters.

Just because he's been booked badly in other promotions doesn't mean that being a loser is part of his character or should be a part of his character. If anything, a character like him, who is a psychotic, tooth and nail fighter, his booking should be incredibly STRONG. What kind of loose cannon, psycho character always loses? That's a character disconnect, it doesn't work.



> If your an old school guy then I would think you would appreciate the slow burn, get fans behind him, build him up, and then let him have his chance, give him the ball, and just watch as he runs full speed ahead with it. This kind of booking gets people over for the life, look at Rock, Austin, Bryan, and Punk.


Well, I'm not an old school guy. I believe that if a person is talented enough to be a world champion, he's READY to be the champion. Those guys are over because they're those guys, not because of some long, drawn out booking. For God's sake, look at how the WWE booked Hulk Hogan, Brock Lesnar, Kurt Angle and The Undertaker. All world champions within 1 year of their arrival. Hulk Hogan won the WWE title in FOUR MONTHS of him leaving the AWA. All those guys are over for life.



> All I'm saying is give it time before you jump to conclusions. In the mean time enjoy the greatness that is DEAN MOTHERFUCKIN AMBROSE.


The thing you're not getting here, as I've said, is that I'm NOT basing this on ONE MONTH of booking, I'm basing this on TWO YEARS of booking.



JacqSparrow said:


> I've been watching for 21 years, Pyro. I do know what's up :lol It's called storytelling--Dean has let them know what's going to happen, and of course they're going to try and stop him, but will they succeed? That's the fun part. This is some of the best storytelling WWE's done in years.


Well, that sure as hell ain't the fun part for me. I don't want to have to worry about Rollins becoming champion.



> And isn't it a good thing that Seth is getting all this attention? Dean needs a strong heel to play off, doesn't he? *And since you're a fan of talent, it should please you that a talented guy IS getting this exposure*.


Are you talking about Rollins or Ambrose here?

Because I am NOT a fan of in ring talent, I've said it before. Guys need to be able to talk. That comes first, second, third, fourth, fifth, sixth, seventh, eighth, ninth and tenth on my list of priorities. So no, it's NOT a good thing that Seth is getting all this attention. I don't want to be bored out of my mind when I watch this product.



> And come on, do you seriously want Dean to become John Cena? I wouldn't wish that fate on anyone. This booking has made him look like a FIGHTER, and that's what people are loving.


Considering he's one of FOUR people in the company I like, yeah, I'd be THRILLED if the top guy was one of them. Dean is never going to become John Cena in CHARACTER, so what does it matter? He'd be more Austin than Cena. 

What "fate"? You think it's a CURSE to become John Cena? To earn MILLIONS of dollars in both salary AND merchandise? To be constantly promoted as one of the best of all time? To win countless world titles? To headline WrestleMania? What a disservice I'm doing to him.



> And who comes out looking good after those brawls? Dean. Seth is usually shown to be running away from him unless someone else has already put Dean down for him. It's actually suggesting that hey, looks like Seth can't put out Dean without help. Thus, people are going to be more excited for the time when they actually get into the ring one on one.


Like I said, it doesn't matter if he needs help, he's a heel. Heels need help. At the end of the day, it's about the situations they put you in, and Seth Rollins almost always comes out of those situations better than Ambrose comes out of them REGARDLESS of how they make them look to the casual observer.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, that sure as hell ain't the fun part for me. I don't want to have to worry about Rollins becoming champion.
> 
> Are you talking about Rollins or Ambrose here?
> 
> Because I am NOT a fan of in ring talent, I've said it before. Guys need to be able to talk. That comes first, second, third, fourth, fifth, sixth, seventh, eighth, ninth and tenth on my list of priorities. So no, it's NOT a good thing that Seth is getting all this attention. I don't want to be bored out of my mind when I watch this product.
> 
> Considering he's one of FOUR people in the company I like, yeah, I'd be THRILLED if the top guy was one of them. Dean is never going to become John Cena in CHARACTER, so what does it matter? He'd be more Austin than Cena.
> 
> What "fate"? You think it's a CURSE to become John Cena? To earn MILLIONS of dollars in both salary AND merchandise? To be constantly promoted as one of the best of all time? To win countless world titles? To headline WrestleMania? What a disservice I'm doing to him.
> 
> Like I said, it doesn't matter if he needs help, he's a heel. Heels need help. At the end of the day, it's about the situations they put you in, and Seth Rollins almost always comes out of those situations better than Ambrose comes out of them REGARDLESS of how they make them look to the casual observer.


And Seth can talk. He's not on Dean's level, but he's been cutting pretty good promos. Better than most of the roster, in fact. And he can only get even better considering who he's working with. Of course, if you've convinced yourself that Seth is boring and will never ever improve, can't help you there.

Dean is being booked as a strong babyface--he's being booked as the kind people would actually like. He's already winning the fanbase organically. And come on, did Austin come out on top ALL the time? No. That was why people related to him. He was an everyman, the way Dean is now.

It IS a curse to be John Cena if it means that you're generally treated with ire (I'm not saying everyone does, but the man gets mixed reactions as a "top babyface" even in his own hometown). All the money and championships mean nothing if you can't be respected in the role you're playing and if the general feeling is that you're being shoved down people's throats because you're as stale as a century-old cracker. 

Well, it's how it looks to the casual observer that matters, doesn't it? We at WF aren't the ones in those seats. If those fans get the story, then WWE has done its job.

On a lighter note, feline wrestling fans reenact MITB:


----------



## Kratosx23

JacqSparrow said:


> And Seth can talk. He's not on Dean's level, but he's been cutting pretty good promos. Better than most of the roster, in fact. And he can only get even better considering who he's working with. Of course, if you've convinced yourself that Seth is boring and will never ever improve, can't help you there.


No, he's fucking terrible. Bland as white bread. 

I didn't say he can't improve, he has improved. He still sucks. :shrug Being better than most of THIS roster is not a compliment, by the way. 

I don't know what convincing myself has to do with anything. You act like I don't WANT to like Seth, like it's a decision I've made. :lol That couldn't be farther from the truth. I would trade Dean for Seth in a second if I COULD, because he's the one who's gonna have the successful career, but I don't get to choose what I like.



> Dean is being booked as a strong babyface--he's being booked as the kind people would actually like. He's already winning the fanbase organically. And come on, did Austin come out on top ALL the time? No. That was why people related to him. He was an everyman, the way Dean is now.


Ummmm.....for the most part, he did. I remember Austin's run pretty well. 



> It IS a curse to be John Cena if it means that you're generally treated with ire (I'm not saying everyone does, but the man gets mixed reactions as a "top babyface" even in his own hometown). All the money and championships mean nothing if you can't be respected in the role you're playing and if the general feeling is that you're being shoved down people's throats because you're as stale as a century-old cracker.


Uh, no. The money and the championships do in fact mean more. Fan respect doesn't count for shit. Fill up one hand with money and accomplishments and then try to fill up the other hand with cheers. That hand is gonna be empty.

John Cena does not want to trade places with Dean Ambrose, I PROMISE you he doesn't.



> Well, it's how it looks to the casual observer that matters, doesn't it? We at WF aren't the ones in those seats. If those fans get the story, then WWE has done its job.


No, because what it looks like isn't what they're DOING. Ambrose might be able to kayfabe beat up Seth in a one on one fight but it doesn't matter if he can or can't because Rollins is the one they're pushing, by hook or crook. The way it appears does not matter. Let's go back to that Extreme Rules Cena vs Lesnar match. To the casual observer, Brock Lesnar fucking KILLED this guy. Who won the match?


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm very happy with what they're doing with :ambrose.


----------



## Deptford

JacqSparrow said:


> On a lighter note, feline wrestling fans reenact MITB:


hehehe this is only thing I read. Sparrow this is TOO CUTE  

I kind of ignore discussion about Ambrose that isn't marking out conversation because I see nothing bad about the guy. The company hasn't fucked him up. Things are so weird these days it's like wins and losses on free TV don't even count. Just how I feel.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he's fucking terrible. Bland as white bread.
> 
> I didn't say he can't improve, he has improved. He still sucks. :shrug Being better than most of THIS roster is not a compliment, by the way.
> 
> I don't know what convincing myself has to do with anything. You act like I don't WANT to like Seth, like it's a decision I've made. :lol That couldn't be farther from the truth. I would trade Dean for Seth in a second if I COULD, because he's the one who's gonna have the successful career, but I don't get to choose what I like.
> 
> Ummmm.....for the most part, he did. I remember Austin's run pretty well.
> 
> Uh, no. The money and the championships do in fact mean more. Fan respect doesn't count for shit. Fill up one hand with money and accomplishments and then try to fill up the other hand with cheers. That hand is gonna be empty.
> 
> John Cena does not want to trade places with Dean Ambrose, I PROMISE you he doesn't.
> 
> No, because what it looks like isn't what they're DOING. Ambrose might be able to kayfabe beat up Seth in a one on one fight but it doesn't matter if he can or can't because Rollins is the one they're pushing, by hook or crook. The way it appears does not matter. Let's go back to that Extreme Rules Cena vs Lesnar match. To the casual observer, Brock Lesnar fucking KILLED this guy. Who won the match?


We'll have to agree to disagree on Seth's promo skills then, I guess :shrug

And I also remember Austin's run plenty well considering I was a mark for the man at the time. So no, he did not come out on top all the time.

I guess that would depend on how each of us defines success then. I doubt Dean wants to trade places with Cena either.

And with regard to the ER match between Brock/Cena, what do people remember? Brock killing Cena. Not Cena's 1278972th win. It's an industry where wins are scripted. What matters is who made an impact.

I'd rather choose to believe what I am seeing, because what's being shown is what matters. It's the same with any kind of media--if we worried about every possible plot hole and every possible failure before they even came to pass, we'd all have ulcers by now :lol You don't need to be completely optimistic about the direction things are going in, but you would really feel much better if you let them just do their thing because it's not something you can control no matter how often you talk about it here. You can only control whether you choose to watch it unfold or not.

Edit: Knew that would get you, Deppie boo


----------



## Kratosx23

JacqSparrow said:


> And I also remember Austin's run plenty well considering I was a mark for the man at the time. So no, he did not come out on top all the time.


Not ALLLLL the time, but he was the Superman of that era. The only Superman in WWE history who actually DESERVED to get booked like that. Austin was DOMINANT. Do you not remember the time he cleared like 30 people virtually by HIMSELF?






Ahhhh.....being a mark for Stone Cold. The most successful wrestler in history. At least I have those memories, before they spited me and buried everyone good. Wonderful times. 



> I guess that would depend on how each of us defines success then.


WWE Championship or you're not a success, for me. Too high a bar, I know, but it's my bar. :shrug



> I doubt Dean wants to trade places with Cena either.


I'd call him a liar if he said he didn't. 



> And with regard to the ER match between Brock/Cena, what do people remember? Brock killing Cena. Not Cena's 1278972th win. It's an industry where wins are scripted. What matters is who made an impact.


Not even remotely accurate. The only thing I EVER hear is "WHY THE FUCK DID CENA WIN THAT MATCH? IT KILLED LESNAR'S MOMENTUM ON HIS RETURN."

Wins are scripted, but wins also determine who makes the impact. Losers don't impact shit. That's why Roman Reigns doesn't lose, because the WWE wants him to be an impact player. Ambrose, not so much.



> I'd rather choose to believe what I am seeing, because what's being shown is what matters. It's the same with any kind of media--if we worried about every possible plot hole and every possible failure before they even came to pass, we'd all have ulcers by now :lol You don't need to be completely optimistic about the direction things are going in, but you would really feel much better if you let them just do their thing because it's not something you can control no matter how often you talk about it here. You can only control whether you choose to watch it unfold or not.


So just become apathetic to everything and accept them ruining it because I can't control it. Sound, but not doable, I'm afraid.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not ALLLLL the time, but he was the Superman of that era. The only Superman in WWE history who actually DESERVED to get booked like that. Austin was DOMINANT. Do you not remember the time he cleared like 30 people virtually by HIMSELF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh.....being a mark for Stone Cold. The most successful wrestler in history. At least I have those memories, before they spited me and buried everyone good. Wonderful times.
> 
> WWE Championship or you're not a success, for me. Too high a bar, I know, but it's my bar. :shrug
> 
> I'd call him a liar if he said he didn't.
> 
> Not even remotely accurate. The only thing I EVER hear is "WHY THE FUCK DID CENA WIN THAT MATCH? IT KILLED LESNAR'S MOMENTUM ON HIS RETURN."
> 
> Wins are scripted, but wins also determine who makes the impact. Losers don't impact shit. That's why Roman Reigns doesn't lose, because the WWE wants him to be an impact player. Ambrose, not so much.
> 
> So just become apathetic to everything and accept them ruining it because I can't control it. Sound, but not doable, I'm afraid.


Ah well, eye of the beholder and all that.

You can totally turn the TV off, though  Heck, I wasn't always tuned in in those 21 years--if I didn't see anything happening that I was into, I'd switch to something else I found more worth my time. Great sight healthier.


----------



## Kratosx23

I DID turn it off...and then the very next night, when I wasn't watching, they brought Jericho back to feud with Bray Wyatt. 

They'll never let me go. They just never put on a show that I 100% hate so I can stop, they always just pull out this little fucking tiny piece of carrot and dangle it in front of me, and like an idiot, I always chase after it. I know better than this. I know that Wyatt is still not getting put in line to be a future world champion, but I'm still allowing myself to be controlled like a puppet. Ughh, I hate myself as a fan...


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I DID turn it off...and then the very next night, when I wasn't watching, they brought Jericho back to feud with Bray Wyatt.
> 
> They'll never let me go. They just never put on a show that I 100% hate so I can stop, they always just pull out this little fucking tiny piece of carrot and dangle it in front of me, and like an idiot, I always chase after it. I know better than this. I know that Wyatt is still not getting put in line to be a future world champion, but I'm still allowing myself to be controlled like a puppet. Ughh, I hate myself as a fan...


Cost-benefit analysis, Pyro--if it's costing you more than it's benefiting you, best not get sucked back in :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

I guess. I just don't want to leave and then it actually improves and I'm not there to see it.

I mean, it can't be this bad FOREVER. Can it? Punk was champion for over a year just 2 years ago, that was outstanding. This is cyclical, it'll get better. I just don't know how the fuck that's possible right now.

In a twisted way I guess I do have some hope, just not for anybody in particular. Somewhere along the way I'm bound to be wrong about one of these guys. Hopefully it's Bray Wyatt but it's actually more likely to be Ambrose, which is quite sad from my perspective even though it would still be good.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Every morning with that Pyro negativity :side: I'll stop waking up from now on :side:

It's time for another feel-good post :dance

I love all the love Ambrose is getting around here and from the crowds, I love how they are letting him be badass face (and hopefully some badass heel-ness in the future :cool2), I love that he's been the only guy to get huge ass pops for _promos_. This feud with Rollins is the best thing in the company going on right now and those two are stealing the show everytime, regardless of what they do. 

A few months ago everybody around here (except Shield fangirls  was talking "Seth this" "Roman that" and Dean was never taken into consideration for anything; people wrote him off as the least interesting :lol, least memorable member, a guy that doesn't stick out in anything. BUT once he was allowed to shine on his own (that selling of the betrayal and the following promo) everybody started jumping on the Ambrose express. Crowds are getting hyped to see him get his hands on Seth; the people around here are all suddenly AmBros/AmHoes :dance and everyone keeps citing him as the most interesting guy in the company, the most interesting face since Austin and the only reason (coupled with the Ambrollinite feud  to watch the shows.

All of this makes me very proud because GOATbrose has shown (even if it's just scratching the surface) of what he can do and people are truly beginning to take notice of him; he's the kind of guy that isn't made in the WWE mode and that's what attracts people, a different kind of face, who isn't just smiling and pandering, but who will fuck shit up. I wasn't expecting that I would be happy with their plans for him once the Shield breaks but the _live crowds_ make my worries go, because they've taken so easily to this different persona and are going to love the fuck out of the Titty Master the more they let him loose :dance :cheer

Rant over 





Ccoffey89 said:


> I swear when Pillman passed away his essence found the only living thing that was great enough to handle it and absorbed in to the soul of the man we know today as Dean Ambrose. :ambrose


:bow:bow:bow



Ccoffey89 said:


> We choose not to be negative and have fun watching him. :draper2
> 
> Because we know that what ever Ambrose is doing, where it be promos, winning matches, running in on Seth, Or straight up getting his ass kicked, he's gonna do it better than anyone else.
> 
> I wouldn't expect you to understand Pyro, make all the jokes you want, talk about how you won't believe it until you see it and all that, but were still gonna be praising this guy to the end of times. Because he deserves it. Even if the WWE doesn't give him praise, we are here to do that. Which I think it's pretty obvious that they're intentions is to get the audience to want to see this guy succeed since he's been getting screwed over by the authority and he is still coming back for more.
> 
> Dean's character is like a bad ass street thug, he's gonna fight tooth and nail to get what he think belongs to him, in this case justice/revenge, and if he loses that's more fuel to the fire and he comes back harder and fights dirtier every single time.
> 
> So what if Ambrose gets beat down by a couple of the Authorities stooges and get's blind sided by every now and then. At least hes not getting stale. Cena and Sheamus got stale pretty quick once they start over coming the odds all the freaking time. No one wants to see that, they want to see a scrapper and someone who isn't afraid to take a beating just to get a little revenge. It's like having the mindset "I know I'm about to get my ass kicked, but I'm gonna make sure I get a good few licks in too"
> 
> Plus it's good for Ambrose's craziness, like the more he gets beat down, the more he gets pushed into the corner, the more aggressive and wild he becomes.
> 
> I don't know about you, but that sounds a lot more exciting that cenawinslol.














NotAllThere said:


> Optimist - Glass is half full
> Pessimist - Glass is half empty
> 
> Pyro - What glass


:aryalol :aryalol :aryalol



ctjay00187 said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao



JacqSparrow said:


> On a lighter note, feline wrestling fans reenact MITB:


:bow My new feline wrestling gods :bow










MAKE IT HAPPEN WWE GODS :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez

I actually like Dean's attire. The shirt/jeans look fits him. I think he'll go back to the regular trunks like he wore in the old days, but right now it'll do.


----------



## .christopher.

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> I actually like Dean's attire. The shirt/jeans look fits him. I think he'll go back to the regular trunks like he wore in the old days, but right now it'll do.


I think that when he finally gets his 1v1 match against Seth that's the time to go back to his original wrestling attire; symbolisng his progress from a shield member into a legit singles competitor

But I agree, for now it'll do  At the moment all he cares about is getting his hands on Seth so I can buy that he doesn't even bother suiting up in wrestling gear for his matches. He just wants to get out there and raise hell, whether in his pyjamas or wrestling attire


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

I think Ambrose his new look and entrance theme suits him. No need to change anything anytime soon imo as he is coming along very nicely indeed.

The more this feud with Rollins and Ambrose builds the more it looks bad on Reigns.

These 2 are outshining him on a consistent basis and Reigns ain't got these 2 to fall back on anymore.


----------



## Eulonzo

This mashup fucking rules. :banderas

Jim needs to revamp his current theme and have it sound something like this. Or just say "fuck it" and use this one, I'm pretty sure Dalyxman would be willing to make this longer seeing as how they still upload his other ones to their official channel.

Something like this mashup would totally fit Ambrose, but they probably wouldn't make it sound similar to this since they rarely recycle things. But who actually cared for Chuck Palumbo's biker gimmick anyway?


----------



## Eulonzo

.christopher. said:


> I think that when he finally gets his 1v1 match against Seth that's the time to go back to his original wrestling attire; symbolisng his progress from a shield member into a legit singles competitor
> 
> But I agree, for now it'll do  At the moment all he cares about is getting his hands on Seth so I can buy that he doesn't even bother suiting up in wrestling gear for his matches. He just wants to get out there and raise hell, whether in his pyjamas or wrestling attire


I agree. Although hopefully they keep the wrist-tape or replace them with the black wrist-tape. I can't really see him not having at least wrist/fist-tape, 'cause I honestly couldn't take his get-up that seriously back in his FCW days when he had nothing on his arms/hands.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah the wrist tape is a good aesthetic. It adds to his brawling type of character. I can't see him going back to traditional trunks after wearing clothing for so long, but if he does revert back to trunks then I won't mind.


----------



## Cobalt

I don't mind his outfit, he looks like some half dressed sick, psychotic nutjob! But I love it and I find myself more invested in him then anyone else even more then Rollins who I was very very interested in, Ambrose is playing his baby face role to absolute perfection and is slowly but surely getting over with it, I hope the WWE understand what they have in him here, his no doubt in my mind the greatest all round package on the roster right now.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

They see me Rolllllllllliiiiiiiiiins....... They haaaaaaaaaaating. 

This sig is for all the Ambrose marks to look at............Enjoy.


----------



## MJ

It is shocking to me that this guy can play a convincing baby face, but that is a testament to the talent of Dean Ambrose. It is crazy, when he debuted this forum thought he was destined to be a main event heel (at the level of a Triple H 2002-2004 or Edge 2007-2008). Has this face run changed the perception of anyone on here? I think after awhile he should turn heel and maybe he will ascend even higher up the ranks at that time.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> They see me Rolllllllllliiiiiiiiiins....... They haaaaaaaaaaating.
> 
> This sig is for all the Ambrose marks to look at............Enjoy.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Calamity Glitch said:


>


Haha fair play.

I cannot wait for this feud to kick off. I have an excitement for as it has a big match feel imo. I'm just waiting for both of them to go at each other. Even as a Seth mark i can apreciate Ambrose and how he's coming off just now. I even pop for him when his music hits and he runs down the ramp. As long as Rollins has the last laugh then i will play along quite happily.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm sure that Rollins will have plenty of times where he comes out on top, but who even knows how this feud will ultimately end. I'd like to think that Ambrose will have his moment when all is said and done, but (at least with these boys) the WWE has managed to sneak a few surprises on us.


----------



## Tammy88

http://vimeo.com/99696471

1.17 Ambrose in a wedding dress? Is it wrong that the first thing to come to mind is how good his arms would look? Just ignoring the whole dress part.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tammy88 said:


> http://vimeo.com/99696471
> 
> 1.17 Ambrose in a wedding dress? Is it wrong that the first thing to come to mind is how good his arms would look? Just ignoring the whole dress part.


I FINALLY know the context behind that part. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I was so confused for the longest time. I am so tempted to draw Ambrose in a wedding dress, but at the same time I'm scared at the prospect.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> I FINALLY know the context behind that part. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I was so confused for the longest time. I am so tempted to draw Ambrose in a wedding dress, but at the same time I'm scared at the prospect.


:lmao Please do, Caly!


----------



## CALΔMITY

JacqSparrow said:


> :lmao Please do, Caly!


Why do you encourage such things


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I do not know why people are worried 
Dean vs Seth is one of the things, if not The Thing that most people speak 

Dean has gained fans from day to day


----------



## Ccoffey89

JacqSparrow said:


> On a lighter note, feline wrestling fans reenact MITB:


:lmao now all we need is another cat to come and knock one of them off :side:



Nicole Queen said:


> Every morning with that Pyro negativity :side: I'll stop waking up from now on :side:
> 
> It's time for another feel-good post :dance
> 
> I love all the love Ambrose is getting around here and from the crowds, I love how they are letting him be badass face (and hopefully some badass heel-ness in the future :cool2), I love that he's been the only guy to get huge ass pops for _promos_. This feud with Rollins is the best thing in the company going on right now and those two are stealing the show everytime, regardless of what they do.
> 
> A few months ago everybody around here (except Shield fangirls  was talking "Seth this" "Roman that" and Dean was never taken into consideration for anything; people wrote him off as the least interesting :lol, least memorable member, a guy that doesn't stick out in anything. BUT once he was allowed to shine on his own (that selling of the betrayal and the following promo) everybody started jumping on the Ambrose express. Crowds are getting hyped to see him get his hands on Seth; the people around here are all suddenly AmBros/AmHoes :dance and everyone keeps citing him as the most interesting guy in the company, the most interesting face since Austin and the only reason (coupled with the Ambrollinite feud  to watch the shows.
> 
> All of this makes me very proud because GOATbrose has shown (even if it's just scratching the surface) of what he can do and people are truly beginning to take notice of him; he's the kind of guy that isn't made in the WWE mode and that's what attracts people, a different kind of face, who isn't just smiling and pandering, but who will fuck shit up. I wasn't expecting that I would be happy with their plans for him once the Shield breaks but the _live crowds_ make my worries go, because they've taken so easily to this different persona and are going to love the fuck out of the Titty Master the more they let him loose :dance :cheer
> 
> Rant over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bow:bow:bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :aryalol :aryalol :aryalol
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> :bow My new feline wrestling gods :bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAKE IT HAPPEN WWE GODS :mark::mark::mark:


He looks pretty awesome with that IC title. 



Tammy88 said:


> http://vimeo.com/99696471
> 
> 1.17 Ambrose in a wedding dress? *Is it wrong that the first thing to come to mind is how good his arms would look*? Just ignoring the whole dress part.


:lmao :lmao Nice.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I'll stay here in Ambrose Thread 
I'm happy here, is less stress


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not ALLLLL the time, but he was the Superman of that era. The only Superman in WWE history who actually DESERVED to get booked like that. Austin was DOMINANT. Do you not remember the time he cleared like 30 people virtually by HIMSELF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh.....being a mark for Stone Cold. The most successful wrestler in history. At least I have those memories, before they spited me and buried everyone good. Wonderful times.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE Championship or you're not a success, for me. Too high a bar, I know, but it's my bar. :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> I'd call him a liar if he said he didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Not even remotely accurate. The only thing I EVER hear is "WHY THE FUCK DID CENA WIN THAT MATCH? IT KILLED LESNAR'S MOMENTUM ON HIS RETURN."
> 
> Wins are scripted, but wins also determine who makes the impact. Losers don't impact shit. That's why Roman Reigns doesn't lose, because the WWE wants him to be an impact player. Ambrose, not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> So just become apathetic to everything and accept them ruining it because I can't control it. Sound, but not doable, I'm afraid.


Austin got superman booking _after_ he became an established star. I remember him jobbing to Bret Hart and the Hart Foundation regularly when he first started getting over with the fans.

I also remember him jobbing to Savio Vega a couple of times.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> They see me Rolllllllllliiiiiiiiiins....... They haaaaaaaaaaating.
> 
> This sig is for all the Ambrose marks to look at............Enjoy.


I'm definitely enjoying the fact that Ambrose is a significantly better overall talent than Rollins.


----------



## Nicole Queen

SóniaPortugal said:


>


Taking this and raising you a few :cool2


























(And stay up around here, it's infinitely better than the Reigns thread )


----------



## CM Chump

His sloppy punches make him look like Bam Margera attacking his Dad.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Eulonzo said:


> This mashup fucking rules. :banderas
> 
> Jim needs to revamp his current theme and have it sound something like this. Or just say "fuck it" and use this one, I'm pretty sure Dalyxman would be willing to make this longer seeing as how they still upload his other ones to their official channel.
> 
> Something like this mashup would totally fit Ambrose, but they probably wouldn't make it sound similar to this since they rarely recycle things. But who actually cared for Chuck Palumbo's biker gimmick anyway?


Fuck I love this :banderas 



Tammy88 said:


> http://vimeo.com/99696471
> 
> 1.17 Ambrose in a wedding dress? Is it wrong that the first thing to come to mind is how good his arms would look? Just ignoring the whole dress part.


Never change babe




Calamity Glitch said:


> Why do you encourage such things


This dork



SóniaPortugal said:


>


:faint::faint::faint:


-

I <3 his cheap ass

“We ended up with a pair of turtlenecks. A pair of combat… SWAT boots… which they gave to us for free… which I don’t wrestle in them but I still wear them every single day… ‘cause they’re a good pair of boots. They’re one of the most high quality shoes I’ve ever had. They’re like, ‘Here you go, wear these.’ & I was like, ‘Well these are a little too heavy to wrestle in but thank you. I’m just gonna wear them everyday for the next 3 years…. so…’ I’m so cheap like that…”

Ambrose talking about those combat boots


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Here you can criticize and be sad and pessimistic(often wrongly) 
But at the end of the day, you :cheer :dance :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Why do you encourage such things



Because 




SóniaPortugal said:


>


(Y)


----------



## Bushmaster

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm definitely enjoying the fact that Ambrose is a significantly better overall talent than Rollins.


Opinions are great. I think Rollins is better than Dean. Not by a lot though, the improvements Seth has gone through is what changed. I always called Dean the most talented when the Shield started.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE is clearly: 
*Roman:* Cena Treatment
*Dean: *Brayn/Cm Punk Treatment


----------



## Bushmaster

SóniaPortugal said:


> WWE is clearly:
> *Roman:* Cena Treatment
> *Dean: *Brayn/Cm Punk Treatment


It's way to early to tell for Dean. Reigns yeah because we have seen it since SS but Dean just started getting really over with this feud with Seth. Gotta wait till the feud is at least over to see if they'll capitalize on Dean's popularity.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Roman had the title opportunity because WWE universe wants :side:

Loved how Triple H used the reaction of the public to justify Roman and Seth, but then ignored the reaction that Dean had 

WWE is clearly using: 
*Dean:* Bryan treatment
*Roman:* Cena treatment


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sith Rollins said:


> Opinions are great. I think Rollins is better than Dean. Not by a lot though, the improvements Seth has gone through is what changed. I always called Dean the most talented when the Shield started.


He reminds me of Orton on the mic. Tedious to listen to, except his promos seem to be longer than Randy's.


----------



## Bushmaster

BrownianMotion said:


> He reminds me of Orton on the mic. Tedious to listen to, except his promos seem to be longer than Randy's.


His promos are longer because he's comfortable on the mic and pretty good atm. Hence why he was getting as much mic time as Dean near the end of the Shield. He's not as good as Dean on the mic because Dean has that natural talent that can't be beat. I prefer watching Seth matches so that's mainly why he is tops for me. Not a fan of Dean's wild brawling style.


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> Roman had the title opportunity because WWE universe wants :side:
> 
> Loved how Triple H used the reaction of the public to justify Roman and Seth, but then ignored the reaction that Dean had
> 
> WWE is clearly using:
> *Dean:* Bryan treatment
> *Roman:* Cena treatment


....

you keep saying you dont want to argue about stuff... so can you then PLEASE stop talking about 'cena treatment' You are just asking for people to start debating with you.


----------



## Zarra

How the fuck do you know what Triple H thinks specially about Dean? Are you personal friend with him, did he told you something? Jeez.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> ....
> 
> you keep saying you dont want to argue about stuff... so can you then PLEASE stop talking about 'cena treatment' You are just asking for people to start debating with you.



And I said that Dean is receiving Bryan treatment


----------



## CM Chump

The man looks like a little kid throwing a temper tantrum with his "brawling" style.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Zarra said:


> How the fuck do you know what Triple H thinks specially about Dean? Are you personal friend with him, did he told you something? Jeez.


For what has happened:

Dean is screwed at PPV

Dean wrestler "injured"
By the way Triple H talked about Dean 

The only major difference in this is that Dean and Brayn personality are completely different


----------



## tylermoxreigns

CM Chump said:


> The man looks like a little kid throwing a temper tantrum with his "brawling" style.














:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

tylermoxreigns said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Enjoy the rep :


----------



## Ccoffey89

:banderas


----------



## NeyNey

Just rewatched Dean's backstage segment with Renee from RAW 100 times... never NEVER gets old. :banderas :banderas :banderas
"...until I'm not BREATHING anymore, until I'm not WALKING anymore!" 
So awesome! enaldo



Ccoffey89 said:


> :banderas


21:53 :banderas

22:07 :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I loved how Dean came out giving punches in the air


----------



## Simply Flawless

tylermoxreigns said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lmao

He does look like a child about to have a tantrum


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sith Rollins said:


> His promos are longer because he's comfortable on the mic and pretty good atm. Hence why he was getting as much mic time as Dean near the end of the Shield. He's not as good as Dean on the mic because Dean has that natural talent that can't be beat. I prefer watching Seth matches so that's mainly why he is tops for me. Not a fan of Dean's wild brawling style.


He got "boring" chants during two of his promos that I can remember.


----------



## rakija

I hope Ambrose doesn't change his outfit again. The jeans and tank top help his bad ass brawler persona.


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> Just rewatched Dean's backstage segment with Renee from RAW 100 times... never NEVER gets old. :banderas :banderas :banderas
> "...until I'm not BREATHING anymore, until I'm not WALKING anymore!"
> So awesome! enaldo
> 
> 
> 
> 21:53 :banderas
> 
> 22:07 :banderas :banderas :banderas


12:20 :banderas 

15:43 :banderas

16:07 The way he sells the shoulder injury by not being able to push the ladder over so he rams it. :banderas :banderas

16:36 "pop it back in, pop it back in, I said POP IT IN RIGHT NOW" GOAT SELLING :bow


----------



## Joshi Judas

BrownianMotion said:


> He got "boring" chants during two of his promos that I can remember.



It was for 4-5 seconds in one promo, that too because HHH spoke for around 10 mins before he started. Way to selectively remember things.

Anyway I guess every hardcore Rollins mark is a fan of his ringwork first, and his new found comfort on the mic and everything else is an added bonus. While Ambrose fans admire his mic work and character/mannerisms first and his ringwork second. Different tastes for different people.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> It was for 4-5 seconds in one promo, that too because HHH spoke for around 10 mins before he started. Way to selectively remember things.
> 
> Anyway I guess every hardcore Rollins mark is a fan of his ringwork first, and his new found comfort on the mic and everything else is an added bonus. While Ambrose fans admire his mic work and character/mannerisms first and his ringwork second. Different tastes for different people.


Actually I prefer Dean's mic work _and_ in-ring work. You don't have to be a technician or high flier to be entertaining in the ring. Dean has great in-ring psychology, his brawling style matches his persona, and he is willing to do crazy spots like the vertical suplex off the top of the ladder.


----------



## NeyNey

Ccoffey89 said:


> 16:07 The way he sells the shoulder injury by not being able to push the ladder over so he rams it. :banderas :banderas


Jep, that was absolutely fantastic. One of the reasons I thought he was legit injured. :lmao :lmao :lmao
Edit: Still can't believe I bought it. :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdwon Pic


----------



## Joshi Judas

BrownianMotion said:


> Actually I prefer Dean's mic work _and_ in-ring work. You don't have to be a technician or high flier to be entertaining in the ring. Dean has great in-ring psychology, his brawling style matches his persona, and he is willing to do crazy spots like the vertical suplex off the top of the ladder.




Yeah I prefer Rollins' in ring style for my own reasons, preferences and all. As for crazy spots, I think Seth's got that part covered but most of all I love his versatility. He can play a face in peril, a heel in control, sell a superb ass kicking, work a great hot tag etc. Incorporates mat work, strikes, power moves and high flying superbly.

Dean is pretty great too of course. They're my 2 favorites atm.


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> Jep, that was absolutely fantastic. One of the reasons I thought he was legit injured. :lmao :lmao :lmao
> Edit: Still can't believe I bought it. :lmao


Same here. :lol but nope, it was just the GOAT out-GOATING everyone, like always :ambrose

He's too damn good. I remember after the match with Rollins in fcw for the Florida Heavyweight Championship there were reports all over the place saying Ambrose injured his shoulder after a superplex. Then that tweet he sent out saying he never gets hurt.. haha. He's a damn king when it comes to making people think he's injured.


----------



## Reaper

CM Chump said:


> The man looks like a little kid throwing a temper tantrum with his "brawling" style.





CM Chump said:


> His sloppy punches make him look like Bam Margera attacking his Dad.


----------



## CM Chump

Reaper said:


>


Hes actually my favorite wrestler in the company, you silly fangirl. It's my one complaint.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Reaper said:


>


From that GOAT Nerdist bowling battle with Kofi, Fandango and AJ. Nachoooooos!!!!

(Oh and 23:14 for me.. that high pitched screaming from the crowd as Kane goes down and they think maybe, MAYBE Dean can still pull through :moyes1)


----------



## Reaper

CM Chump said:


> Hes actually my favorite wrestler in the company, you silly fangirl. It's my one complaint.


I'm a fan"girl" 












Bearodactyl said:


> From that GOAT Nerdist bowling battle with Kofi, Fandango and AJ. Nachoooooos!!!!
> 
> (Oh and 23:14 for me.. that high pitched screaming from the crowd as Kane goes down and they think maybe, MAYBE Dean can still pull through :moyes1)


Not me man ... The minute the music hit, I knew that Dean's not getting the case. Not disappointed though. The outcome of him not getting the case has been infinitely greater ... We get to see the lean mean Dean machine instead.


----------



## CM Chump

You seem like one with the way you rose to his defense. So many creepy fangirls in this thread, it's hard to tell sometimes. And being a creepy Ambrose fanBOY is even worse btw.


----------



## Reaper

CM Chump said:


> You seem like one with the way you rose to his defense. So many creepy fangirls in this thread, it's hard to tell sometimes.


His defense? Nope. Unfortunately, I'm a philanthropist at heart so I don't mind feeding the trolls once in a while. And judging by your post history on this forum so far, I was right in my assessment.

Are you a rejoinee? I've noticed that people that are humbled and create a new account tend to start off with posting 1-2 line responses in every thread but they can't hide that chip on their shoulder from being banned.


----------



## CM Chump

Aww, you're cyber stalking me the same way you stalk Ambrose. Cute. Entirely incorrect in literally everything you said, but cute.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Reaper said:


> I'm a fan"girl"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me man ... The minute the music hit, I knew that Dean's not getting the case. Not disappointed though. The outcome of him not getting the case has been infinitely greater ... We get to see the lean mean Dean machine instead.


So very true.. Dean stalking the guy with the case is just infinitely more original than simply Dean stalks the titleholder like we've seen countless of times. 

So many great cash in moments through the years, but never once was the briefcase holder actively looking over his shoulder every time he tries to cash it in. It's really looking like a fun storyline from where I'm sitting :draper2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

You guys I went through some old links that I had favourites wise on my laptop and came across this beauty. I can't remember if this is something that was uploaded to the pre-debut thread but I'm just gonna stick it in here.

Gem of an interview with Mox

http://www.podfeed.net/episode/Rubber+Guard+Radio+139+w+Jon+Moxley/2793664


----------



## Reaper

Bearodactyl said:


> So many great cash in moments through the years, but never once was the briefcase holder actively looking over his shoulder every time he tries to cash it in. It's really looking like a fun storyline from where I'm sitting :draper2


Interesting you brought that up because I thought that this is what they should've done with Codey and Sandow last year ... except that they kept them glued to a midcard feud instead of elevating it in status like this one.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Reaper said:


> Interesting you brought that up because I thought that this is what they should've done with Codey and Sandow last year ... except that they kept them glued to a midcard feud instead of elevating it in status like this one.


They should've.. but they didn't. And now I'm happy they didn't, because it would've made this storyline with Dean a lot less Original :lel


----------



## Reaper

Bearodactyl said:


> They should've.. but they didn't. And now I'm happy they didn't, because it would've made this storyline with Dean a lot less Original :lel


Not only that, there's no way Codey and Sandow could match what's going on here anyways. They were booked similarly, but since it was just a bunch of tomfoolery, the crowd just didn't buy into it as much. 

I can't help by think that Ambrose isn't the sort who doesn't argue in favour of his character. I picture him being right there in the thick of things protecting his character and moving things forward collectively as opposed to simply being a yes man like so many other mid-carders. 

To me, what separates a main event player from a midcarder is their ability to protect their character and grow it themselves. The WWE is around to fuck things up most of the time, so it's their personal responsibility to make sure they strike a balance between their Yeses and No's. It's something that Foley has spoken at length about with regards to himself and it seems to be how the WWE has always done business.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> You guys I went through some old links that I had favourites wise on my laptop and came across this beauty. I can't remember if this is something that was uploaded to the pre-debut thread but I'm just gonna stick it in here.
> 
> Gem of an interview with Mox
> 
> http://www.podfeed.net/episode/Rubber+Guard+Radio+139+w+Jon+Moxley/2793664


What a great way to spend 2 hours!! The LINKMASTAHH living up to the hype!
:rep:rep:rep:rep:rep



CM Chump said:


> You seem like one with the way you rose to his defense. So many creepy fangirls in this thread, it's hard to tell sometimes. And *being a creepy Ambrose fanBOY is even worse* btw.


Well then call me creepy, because I'm a huge Ambrose fan and I'm a guy.:kermit

EDIT: Who was the MVP at MITB?? You know what to do!! http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-was-the-mvp-of-money-in-the-bank


----------



## El_Absoluto

As far as what I've seen in youtube, Ambrose past few weeks have been awesome, if he keeps this up he might actually make me want to go back watching RAW.


----------



## DannyMack

El_Absoluto said:


> As far as what I've seen in youtube, Ambrose past few weeks have been awesome, if he keeps this up he might actually make me want to go back watching RAW.


He's already the main reason I watch RAW. He may not be the only reason (Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt, Y2J) but he's definitely making RAW must-see for me right now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Reaper said:


> Not only that, there's no way Codey and Sandow could match what's going on here anyways. They were booked similarly, but since it was just a bunch of tomfoolery, the crowd just didn't buy into it as much.
> 
> I can't help by think that Ambrose isn't the sort who doesn't argue in favour of his character. I picture him being right there in the thick of things protecting his character and moving things forward collectively as opposed to simply being a yes man like so many other mid-carders.
> 
> To me, what separates a main event player from a midcarder is their ability to protect their character and grow it themselves. The WWE is around to fuck things up most of the time, so it's their personal responsibility to make sure they strike a balance between their Yeses and No's. It's something that Foley has spoken at length about with regards to himself and it seems to be how the WWE has always done business.


Yeah I think somewhere along these lines for Ambrose as well. He isn't stupid. He most likely knows the right way to negotiate with Hunter and Vince because they could have easily had him do some tacky comedy schtick with Santino or what have you. He may not be getting superman booking, but IMO he doesn't need it. He's doing just fine.




Ccoffey89 said:


> EDIT: Who was the MVP at MITB?? You know what to do!! http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/who-was-the-mvp-of-money-in-the-bank


Cena is in the lead with 24% and Ambrose is at 19%. Rigged or not I guess that's not bad considering it's Cena and most others couldn't even breach 10%. :lol


----------



## Wishkah_33

The Ambrose and Rollins stuff is my favorite going on in WWE at the moment. It just fels like a classic, old school wrestling rivalry and I love it.


----------



## THANOS

Damn you fine people accidently left the door open, no worries I'll take care of it.



CM Chump said:


> The man looks like a little kid throwing a temper tantrum with his "brawling" style.














CM Chump said:


> His sloppy punches make him look like Bam Margera attacking his Dad.














CM Chump said:


> Aww, you're cyber stalking me the same way you stalk Ambrose. Cute. Entirely incorrect in literally everything you said, but cute.












On topic, I've converted three non-wrestling fans/former fans into watching the product once again just for Ambrose. He's going to be huge guys! :


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah I think somewhere along these lines for Ambrose as well. He isn't stupid. He most likely knows the right way to negotiate with Hunter and Vince because they could have easily had him do some tacky comedy schtick with Santino or what have you. He may not be getting superman booking, but IMO he doesn't need it. He's doing just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena is in the lead with 24% and Ambrose is at 19%. Rigged or not I guess that's not bad considering it's Cena and most others couldn't even breach 10%. :lol


Fairly sure it's rigged. I voted a minute ago and it's still Cena 24%, Ambrose 19%.


----------



## Empress

Reaper said:


> Not only that, there's no way Codey and Sandow could match what's going on here anyways. They were booked similarly, but since it was just a bunch of tomfoolery, the crowd just didn't buy into it as much.
> 
> I can't help by think that Ambrose isn't the sort who doesn't argue in favour of his character. I picture him being right there in the thick of things protecting his character and moving things forward collectively as opposed to simply being a yes man like so many other mid-carders.
> 
> To me, what separates a main event player from a midcarder is their ability to protect their character and grow it themselves. The WWE is around to fuck things up most of the time, so it's their personal responsibility to make sure they strike a balance between their Yeses and No's. It's something that Foley has spoken at length about with regards to himself and it seems to be how the WWE has always done business.


He comes across as very savvy and beyond his years. I know most fans harbor paranoia about his career, but I think he's smart enough to navigate any choppy waters. I think he'd quit before they demean his character and make a fool out of him. I don't see that happening though because he would speak his mind. So many others are eager to just go along for a paycheck but he seems to have the backbone willing to stand up for himself even if it were at the expense of his WWE career. 

Thanks to the poster who put up his interview. I love finding out new stuff about him.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Wishkah_33 said:


> The Ambrose and Rollins stuff is my favorite going on in WWE at the moment. It just fels like a classic, old school wrestling rivalry and I love it.


His attitude is awesome, he really makes you believe he currently doesn't care about titles or competition, his only motivation is to get revenge over Rollings and prevent him from using his dirty money in the bank suitcase.

It reminds me of the Austin vs Hart Foundation feud, he just caused havoc, he just wanted to kick ass, he just wanted to raise hell, he was the ultimate anti-hero.

Ambrose could be the first real Tweener to have a succesfull run since the AE days.

Its really fucking exciting.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Fairly sure it's rigged. I voted a minute ago and it's still Cena 24%, Ambrose 19%.


I'm fairly sure it is too. I just mean that even if it isn't then that's looking pretty good on Ambrose's part. Those aren't bad numbers. If it is rigged like i believe it is, then at least wwe is willing to show Ambrose as one of the higher percentages when they could easily misconstrue the facts to the casuals. It just goes to further prove that although ambrose isn't their cherry on top, he's still a valued commodity.


----------



## DannyMack

> On topic, I've converted three non-wrestling fans/former fans into watching the product once again just for Ambrose. He's going to be huge guys! :


That's awesome. He has so much charisma and talent that it resonates with hardcore fans and casuals alike. Now that you've proven he can appeal to non-wrestling fans too, it's proof that he's going to be a mega star. Mega stars like Austin, Rock, Hogan etc. get to that level because they appeal to all demographics inside and outside the wrestling community. Ambrose has that potential too. Bad booking can't hold him back because he can take sh*t and turn it into gold. He has the midas touch. He'll be WWE champ by the end of 2015 at least I reckon.


----------



## Eulonzo

SóniaPortugal said:


>


He looks badass and dare I say, intimidating.

Goes to show you that you don't have to be over 300 pounds and extremely tall as fuck (although he is tall, I believe just as tall as Orton) to have an intense look. :mark: This dude's got it down packed, man.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Just voted literally 30 seconds ago as of typing this and it's still Ambrose 19 percent and Cena 24 percent.


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> You guys I went through some old links that I had favourites wise on my laptop and came across this beauty. I can't remember if this is something that was uploaded to the pre-debut thread but I'm just gonna stick it in here.
> 
> Gem of an interview with Mox
> 
> http://www.podfeed.net/episode/Rubber+Guard+Radio+139+w+Jon+Moxley/2793664


You really don't get called LINKKMASTAHH for nothing do you? 
Ima fall asleep to this tonight  

fall alseep to the ambience of ambrose :dance:dance


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> I'm fairly sure it is too. I just mean that even if it isn't then that's looking pretty good on Ambrose's part. Those aren't bad numbers. If it is rigged like i believe it is, then at least wwe is willing to show Ambrose as one of the higher percentages when they could easily misconstrue the facts to the casuals. It just goes to further prove that although ambrose isn't their cherry on top, he's still a valued commodity.


I don't think it's rigged though. You gotta remember Cena closed the ppv on top and as the new wwe whc champ. That's a strong image, wwe.com is full of cena fans to add at that. Roman edges Dean because he looks cooler, was in the main event and is being booked like a mofo. So yeah it's legit to me, regardless because Dean left a pretty strong mark in yet another wwe poll. For the 3rd poll in a row he was 1st or closed to the top.



DannyMack said:


> That's awesome. He has so much charisma and talent that it resonates with hardcore fans and casuals alike. Now that you've proven he can appeal to non-wrestling fans too, it's proof that he's going to be a mega star. Mega stars like Austin, Rock, Hogan etc. get to that level because they appeal to all demographics inside and outside the wrestling community. Ambrose has that potential too. Bad booking can't hold him back because he can take sh*t and turn it into gold. He has the midas touch. He'll be WWE champ by the end of 2015 at least I reckon.


He has that potential you're right.


----------



## Omega_VIK

I don't know if I say this in this thread already but Ambrose is my favorite now that Bryan's out. And I think he's really people over with his character. Dude has something special and unique about him.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

CM Chump said:


> You seem like one with the way you rose to his defense. So many creepy fangirls in this thread, it's hard to tell sometimes. And being a creepy Ambrose fanBOY is even worse btw.


----------



## CALΔMITY

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Need to save that to the comp once I get on it. :lol

@Shenroe: I can get that, but why would cena stay at 24% for so long. Surely wwe gets enough voters to where that percentage would change over time even a little. I'm not gonna argue it too much because for all we know the polls are legit. They just never seem to be to me and I don't mean when they don't rule in my favor.


----------



## Simply Flawless

:lmao:lmao

Crazy fangirls?

:lol

Do we look like the Reigns thread?:cool2


----------



## DGenerationMC

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> Crazy fangirls?
> 
> :lol
> 
> Do we look like the Reigns thread?:cool2


I don't know.

I'm too scared to go in the Reigns thread.


----------



## Shenroe

For those who listen to Meltzer, does he really says that WWE don't like Ambrose look therefore don't see him as a top guy? Because he's really pushing it far in his reports name dropping him every other report lol


----------



## Wynter

Meltzer has stated he thinks WWE is higher on Rollins and Reigns. 
Never heard anything about the looks thing though.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> For those who listen to Meltzer, does he really says that WWE don't like Ambrose look therefore don't see him as a top guy? Because he's really pushing it far in his reports name dropping him every other report lol


And compares Dean with Bryan in that aspect
I love Bryan, but WTH?


----------



## Wynter

Well, not like WWE really had a choice with Bryan. The audience and Bryan's mainstream exposure really forced their hands there :lol And I'm sure the merchandise sells Bryan was receiving didn't hurt either.


----------



## Empress

DGenerationMC said:


> I don't know.
> 
> I'm too scared to go in the Reigns thread.


It's been pretty calm for the past few hours. :cool2

As for the WWE polls, I don't think they're rigged. I just believe the WWE puts out questions, already knowing how the fans will respond.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Empress said:


> It's been pretty calm for the past few hours. :cool2
> 
> As for the WWE polls, I don't think they're rigged. I just believe the WWE puts out questions, already knowing how the fans will respond.


:side: It might be a trap.

I'll arm myself with one of Ambrose's forks next time I go in there.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Bearodactyl said:


> So very true.. Dean stalking the guy with the case is just infinitely more original than simply Dean stalks the titleholder like we've seen countless of times.
> 
> So many great cash in moments through the years, but never once was the briefcase holder actively looking over his shoulder every time he tries to cash it in. It's really looking like a fun storyline from where I'm sitting :draper2


Been too long since we had a great midcard storyline that didn't involve titles. Though the fact that Cody/Sandow was cut off was really too bad. I was getting into it--it was so funny. This one is similar, true, but the feel is very different because there's definitely nothing funny about it. Which is awesome.



tylermoxreigns said:


> You guys I went through some old links that I had favourites wise on my laptop and came across this beauty. I can't remember if this is something that was uploaded to the pre-debut thread but I'm just gonna stick it in here.
> 
> Gem of an interview with Mox
> 
> http://www.podfeed.net/episode/Rubber+Guard+Radio+139+w+Jon+Moxley/2793664


LINK MASTAHH



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Telos

An oldie but a goody. I notice that Mox rejected Vu's handshake. That's always uncomfortable. :lol But that made the Mox character so great, being able to set the mood. He was intimidating Vu the whole time, even when goofing off.


----------



## Ccoffey89

: That tongue :lmao 

Love that Rollins belt buckle says "Super Heel"


----------



## CALΔMITY

I was never a fan ofthat guy's work, but that particular pic is kind funny. :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> Love that Rollins belt buckle says "Super Heel"


But I don't see barbed wire on Dean's


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## Telos

One thing I forgot to mention here: at MITB, when Ambrose was sent to the back during the briefcase match, nobody knew what was going on. I overheard somebody in my section say that they read online that Ambrose broke his hand. This is partially hindsight, but after rewatching that part on TV, I would've suspected more that Ambrose would come back in. At the arena I couldn't tell if it was a work or not. That made his return to the match that much more suspenseful and relieving. Watching the TV version, Cole's tone of voice (that he wasn't freaking out when Rollins was climbing the ladder) gave it away.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


>


Titty mastah still got DAT sass.


@Telos: it's so amazing how he can actually leave us wondering. I just hope to god he doesn't seriously injure himself for real. 
I mean I know that he knows the risks and all, and i know he knows what he's doing, but still...
:zayn3


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Titty mastah still got DAT sass.
> 
> 
> @Telos: it's so amazing how he can actually leave us wondering. I just hope to god he doesn't seriously injure himself for real.
> I mean I know that he knows the risks and all, and i know he knows what he's doing, but still...
> :zayn3


Don't even want to think about it, ugh. If Ambrose had an injury that kept him out of action for a long time, it would dampen my interest in the product. I'm still intrigued by what Rollins and Reigns are doing, but to a much lesser extent.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'm the same way. Even with the Shield I watched for all three, but I was the most invested in Ambrose. I'm just gonna try not to think about it as well. May Ambrose have a long fulfilling WWE career.


----------



## OMGeno

I've barely had time to browse WF this week and I've missed this thread the most. I'm excited for Smackdown this week :cheer More Ambrose City!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eh that shoulder selling is a trademark of his, don't see why anyone would think it was a real injury :lol


I do hope he doesn't "pop it back" every match though. Save it for the big matches.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Telos said:


> One thing I forgot to mention here: at MITB, when Ambrose was sent to the back during the briefcase match, nobody knew what was going on. I overheard somebody in my section say that they read online that Ambrose broke his hand. This is partially hindsight, but after rewatching that part on TV, I would've suspected more that Ambrose would come back in. At the arena I couldn't tell if it was a work or not. That made his return to the match that much more suspenseful and relieving. Watching the TV version, Cole's tone of voice (that he wasn't freaking out when Rollins was climbing the ladder) gave it away.


Ah, the joys of being there live. And the testament to Cole's commentary skills.







Calamity Glitch said:


> Titty mastah still got DAT sass.
> 
> 
> @Telos: it's so amazing how he can actually leave us wondering. I just hope to god he doesn't seriously injure himself for real.
> I mean I know that he knows the risks and all, and i know he knows what he's doing, but still...
> :zayn3


Don't jinx it! :lol I don't want to imagine what a tragedy that would be.


----------



## NeyNey

Remember two days I took pleasure in some of you guys sad emotions with The Betrayal-Gifs? 
Well... after ... I don't even know, 2 months of waiting... my Shield Shirt finally arrived. 


Spoiler: Shield Shirt















Shield... enaldo enaldo enaldo 

....but still :banderas Can't wait to wear it!



> Titty mastah still got DAT sass.


I love when Ambrose poses like that. :lol
That one time when he mocked Renee with her "_little walk_" she "_just did_" was also amazing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Should have posted that Shield shirt pic in the Rollins thread since he was responsible for all their success. HHH said so :draper2 :rollins :HHH2


But good on ya Ney :


----------



## OMGeno

NeyNey said:


> Remember two days I took pleasure in some of you guys sad emotions with The Betrayal-Gifs?
> Well... after ... I don't even know, 2 months of waiting... my Shield Shirt finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shield... enaldo enaldo enaldo
> 
> ....but still :banderas Can't wait to wear it!


Congrats!! I got my Nope and Explicit Mox Violence shirts yesterday. I also got a coupon for $10 off my next order, so I'm going to order an Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> Remember two days I took pleasure in some of you guys sad emotions with The Betrayal-Gifs?
> Well... after ... I don't even know, 2 months of waiting... my Shield Shirt finally arrived.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shield Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shield... enaldo enaldo enaldo
> 
> ....but still :banderas Can't wait to wear it!


There there, Ney. That's valuable memorabilia now


----------



## NeyNey

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> HHH said so :draper2 :rollins :HHH2


Puppet.


RAINNMAKAHH said:


> But good on ya Ney :


:mark:


OMGeno said:


> Congrats!! I got my Nope and Explicit Mox Violence shirts yesterday. I also got a coupon for $10 off my next order, so I'm going to order an Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt :mark:


LOL Ambrose will double the amount of money Cena earnd through his merchandise sales.

YES SPARROW :trips5


----------



## Telos

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Eh that shoulder selling is a trademark of his, don't see why anyone would think it was a real injury :lol
> 
> 
> I do hope he doesn't "pop it back" every match though. Save it for the big matches.


From the balcony seats, I couldn't tell what the injury was. Couldn't hear him saying "pop it back in" like those watching on the Network could.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> I love when Ambrose poses like that. :lol
> That one time when he mocked Renee with her "_little walk_" she "_just did_" was also amazing.


Yeah same! I will never forget that. :banderas

Or stuff like this








:

Love that little shit.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Telos said:


> From the balcony seats, I couldn't tell what the injury was. Couldn't hear him saying "pop it back in" like those watching on the Network could.



Yeah if he had tried hitting the turnbuckle like he usually does to pop it back you would have known :lol Definitely looks different live I guess.

I just knew he was coming back. Knew there would be a big pop but bah gawd it was huge lol.


----------



## NeyNey

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I just knew he was coming back. Knew there would be a big pop but bah gawd it was huge lol.


Jeah, after he went to the back I knew he would come back too, but in the first moments... :faint:
But I also agree he shouldn't do the shoulder thing too often. :lol
I just imagining right now, if he wouldn't have faked a shoulder injury in the MITB match, but a leg/foot/head injury... my pants would've been full of shit literally.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Love the sig pic Ney, but why not "Dean Ambroses" (plural) like in the promo? :draper2


----------



## NeyNey

Bearodactyl said:


> Love the sig pic Ney, but why not "Dean Ambroses" (plural) like in the promo? :draper2


Champ said the only tricky thing is the white crack looking things around the E cut off. 
So if he moves it over to fit the S it looks bad.
He said he could write Dean Ambrose himself but lol, never. Titantron name font > all.
AND NOW SHUT UP!!! *Lana voice*


----------



## Aficionado

Tyrion likes to quote guys like Meltzer to support his claims that WWE will eventually fuck up Dean Ambrose. Well I can do the same in regards to my claim that Dean is the cream of the motherfucking crop!



> They booked him to look like that. Not that he's not over, cause he is and even if they didn't book him like that he'd still be over. He's over more than the push. Look, the cream rises to the top when you're him. He's gonna make it. I wouldn't have booked him exactly the way they are and don't get me wrong, look what they've done to Dolph Ziggler, they can do it to anyone. The whole thing was booked to get you to really want Dean Ambrose to win then he got screwed out if it to keep that thing going. I thought it was scripted to protect him while putting Seth Rollins over which is who they want to win.


- Dave Meltzer, LAW


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

lol Ney.



Bearodactyl said:


> Love the sig pic Ney, but why not "Dean Ambroses" (plural) like in the promo? :draper2


...because it's the text from his Titantron and it doesn't say 'Ambroses' and getting the extra 'S' in there proved too annoying and would compromise the overall look.

NOW SHUT UP!!! pt.2










EDIT: Ambrose is like, so cool and stuff.


----------



## NeyNey

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> EDIT: Ambrose is like, so cool and stuff.












"_So cool and stuff._" ??????????????
He is the fucking Pimp and GOAT.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Aficionado said:


> Tyrion likes to quote guys like Meltzer to support his claims that WWE will eventually fuck up Dean Ambrose. Well I can do the same in regards to my claim that Dean is the cream of the motherfucking crop!
> 
> 
> - Dave Meltzer, LAW


Yep, the only thing they don't seem to be screwing over is Dean/Seth (Y)


----------



## Ccoffey89

Hello all. How's everyone doin? Just waiting on Friday to get here so I can watch me some Ambrose GOATing it up Smackdown.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> lol Ney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...because it's the text from his Titantron and it doesn't say 'Ambroses' and getting the extra 'S' in there proved too annoying and would compromise the overall look.
> 
> NOW SHUT UP!!! pt.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ambrose is like, so cool and stuff.


Whoa holy hell man. You always surprise me with every new thing you make. Such a fitting signature for one of the biggest Ambrose fans I know.


----------



## Romangirl252

It sucks I won't be able to watch smackdown I have to work Friday night


----------



## Empress

How would some of you feel if the WWE put Ambrose in one of their straight to DVD movies? He's already shown that he can sell and has great psychology. He also does the small things that great actors do. I know WWE movies aren't masterpieces but it would be some good exposure. I don't think he should just be limited to in ring action. He should consider some acting roles. Half the time, I'm not entirely convinced he is just putting on a role because he's that committed to the Ambrose persona.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler:  SD pics


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> How would some of you feel if the WWE put Ambrose in one of their straight to DVD movies? He's already shown that he can sell and has great psychology. He also does the small things that great actors do. I know WWE movies aren't masterpieces but it would be some good exposure. I don't think he should just be limited to in ring action. He should consider some acting roles. Half the time, I'm not entirely convinced he is just putting on a role because he's that committed to the Ambrose persona.


I definitely wouldn't object to Ambrose being in a movie. I could see him playing the antagonist that you want to see be the good guy, like if anyone has seen the TV show Heroes, he could play the Sylar type character. He's the villain in the beginning but towards the end he starts doing whats right. I think it would fit him perfectly.



Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler:  SD pics


Making me want to watch Smackdown more than I already did. :mark::mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Empress said:


> How would some of you feel if the WWE put Ambrose in one of their straight to DVD movies? He's already shown that he can sell and has great psychology. He also does the small things that great actors do. I know WWE movies aren't masterpieces but it would be some good exposure. I don't think he should just be limited to in ring action. He should consider some acting roles. Half the time, I'm not entirely convinced he is just putting on a role because he's that committed to the Ambrose persona.


Dean is one that more people say they want to see in movies


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> I definitely wouldn't object to Ambrose being in a movie. I could see him playing the antagonist that you want to see be the good guy, like if anyone has seen the TV show Heroes, he could play the Sylar type character. He's the villain in the beginning but towards the end he starts doing whats right. I think it would fit him perfectly.


I think he'd do great as a villain or Jack White character but there's a part of me that wants to see him in a romantic comedy. He has great comedic timing. I loved when he told Renee that he had "humid hair" after his mania match. Even Seth was cracking up.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA8Nlx8Bm9w




SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean is one that more people say they want to see in movies


The WWE should give the people what they want.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> I think he'd do great as a villain or Jack White character but there's a part of me that wants to see him in a romantic comedy. He has great comedic timing. I loved when he told Renee that he had "humid hair" after his mania match. Even Seth was cracking up.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA8Nlx8Bm9w
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The WWE should give the people what they want.


:lmao That was hilarious, he does have perfect comedic timing, he has perfect timing period. Everything he does has a rhythm to it. I suppose he'd do good in any role they give him. 

Anyone remember his cameo in Brad Maddox's short? 








:lol 

He's the only reason I watched it, and he was in it for a whole 5 seconds.

Edit: I can't find the video for the life of me, some help please?


----------



## deepelemblues

i'd love to see him as the antagonist or in the lead supporting actor role

as long as the movie is not produced or written by anyone having anything to do with wwe

dude's too good to be wasted on the marine 4: see no leprechauns


----------



## Bearodactyl

Empress said:


> I think he'd do great as a villain or Jack White character but there's a part of me that wants to see him in a romantic comedy. He has great comedic timing. I loved when he told Renee that he had *"humid hair"* after his mania match. Even Seth was cracking up.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XA8Nlx8Bm9w


:lmao you know, that makes a lot more sense than "human hair", which is what I heard before you corrected me just now. :aryalol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spoiler: smackdown pics























He looks wonderful in these. :banderas


----------



## CM Chump

He's kinda funny looking IMO


----------



## CM Chump

He thinks he's the Fonz or something with these leather jackets


----------



## CALΔMITY

Fonz fuck yeah! I don't really see it, but fuck yeah!


----------



## Ccoffey89

CM Chump said:


> He's kinda funny looking IMO





CM Chump said:


> He thinks he's the Fonz or something with these leather jackets


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdwon Pic













I like this photo 

Dean seems crazy

the public seems shocked by something (it seems that is about what Dean did to Seth)


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh my god someone needs to make a smiley of that face. :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh my god someone needs to make a smiley of that face. :lmao


Someone needs to make smileys of all his faces :mark:


----------



## Simply Flawless

Like i've said before if they ever reboot Die Hard just sign up Dean as John McClane, i mean he looks good in the white vest like Willis. :dance


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao That was hilarious, he does have perfect comedic timing, he has perfect timing period. Everything he does has a rhythm to it. I suppose he'd do good in any role they give him.
> 
> Anyone remember his cameo in Brad Maddox's short?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol
> 
> He's the only reason I watched it, and he was in it for a whole 5 seconds.
> 
> Edit: I can't find the video for the life of me, some help please?


Damn I hope someone finds it, now I'm dying to watch it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

He's always had it.


----------



## Kratosx23

Aficionado said:


> Tyrion likes to quote guys like Meltzer to support his claims that WWE will eventually fuck up Dean Ambrose. Well I can do the same in regards to my claim that Dean is the cream of the motherfucking crop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They booked him to look like that. Not that he's not over, cause he is and even if they didn't book him like that he'd still be over. He's over more than the push. Look, the cream rises to the top when you're him. He's gonna make it. *I wouldn't have booked him exactly the way they are and don't get me wrong, look what they've done to Dolph Ziggler, they can do it to anyone*. The whole thing was booked to get you to really want Dean Ambrose to win then he got screwed out if it to keep that thing going. I thought it was scripted to protect him while putting Seth Rollins over which is who they want to win.
> 
> 
> 
> - Dave Meltzer, LAW
Click to expand...

Ummm, he specifically says they can fuck up anyone, so nice try. And when the fuck have I ever quoted Meltzer to justify a claim of mine? I don't agree with Dave's opinion at all of how they're going to handle certain people. He even thinks Bray Wyatt is going to make it. Ridiculous.

I never said he wasn't incredibly talented, either, so I don't know what you're on about with this "cream of the crop" shit, like I somehow don't believe it.

And now I come to find out that Ambrose was originally going to be the one to turn, but Vince thought it was too "predictable" (aka it made fucking SENSE) and now we're getting Rollins as the world champion instead and Ambrose gets left in the fucking cold.


----------



## Telos

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, he specifically says they can fuck up anyone, so nice try. And when the fuck have I ever quoted Meltzer to justify a claim of mine? I don't agree with Dave's opinion at all of how they're going to handle certain people. He even thinks Bray Wyatt is going to make it. Ridiculous.
> 
> I never said he wasn't incredibly talented, either, so I don't know what you're on about with this "cream of the crop" shit, like I somehow don't believe it.
> 
> And now I come to find out that Ambrose was originally going to be the one to turn, but Vince thought it was too "predictable" (aka it made fucking SENSE) and now we're getting Rollins as the world champion instead and Ambrose gets left in the fucking cold.


----------



## Shenroe

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, he specifically says they can fuck up anyone, so nice try. And when the fuck have I ever quoted Meltzer to justify a claim of mine? I don't agree with Dave's opinion at all of how they're going to handle certain people. He even thinks Bray Wyatt is going to make it. Ridiculous.
> 
> I never said he wasn't incredibly talented, either, so I don't know what you're on about with this "cream of the crop" shit, like I somehow don't believe it.
> 
> And now I come to find out that Ambrose was originally going to be the one to turn, but Vince thought it was too "predictable" (aka it made fucking SENSE) and now we're getting Rollins as the world champion instead and Ambrose gets left in the fucking cold.


What does he say on Wyatt?


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> He's always had it.


Yup always has and always will. I'm so glad hat we have this opportunity to grow with Ambrose. Years down the line we will tell our children (in my case most likely my niece, if she ever gets into wrestling) about Ambrose. We'll show old pictures and videos and share his stories. He will be the stuff of inspiration for youngsters who aspires to become a pro wrestler.


----------



## Kratosx23

IDR specifically. He's high on him. He's brought up him winning the title before.


----------



## Darkness is here

They can't just botch ambrose, now can they?
I think he is safe, he is over with the crowd, not the typical happy-go-lucky face, so the crowd won't slow down on him quick, and btw trips is keen on pushing him and he will make sure he gets to the top.


----------



## just1988

*Always thought he was a great promo but can't really stand him in the ring. I'd love him to be a manager but really doubt that he'll take that route, especially in the current climate in the WWE.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Darkness is here said:


> They can't just botch ambrose, now can they?
> I think he is safe, he is over with the crowd, not the typical happy-go-lucky face, so the crowd won't slow down on him quick, and btw trips is keen on pushing him and he will make sure he gets to the top.


If they're willing to rob him of a top heel supported by Triple H/MITB push just for the sake of "predictability", I don't know that I'd qualify that as being high on him. Certainly not high enough, at least. Not high enough to not make a complete fuck up on your decisions.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Again :side:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Well I found the video but it has no sound.
Apparently its a silent film now.. :draper2

But I spent too damn long looking for it so I'm going to post it anyways.


----------



## Empress

Thanks for finding the video! I'll take it even though there's no sound. He often says a lot without having to utter a word. I'll pretend this is one of those times.


----------



## Aficionado

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, he specifically says they can fuck up anyone, so nice try. And when the fuck have I ever quoted Meltzer to justify a claim of mine? I don't agree with Dave's opinion at all of how they're going to handle certain people. He even thinks Bray Wyatt is going to make it. Ridiculous.
> 
> I never said he wasn't incredibly talented, either, so I don't know what you're on about with this "cream of the crop" shit, like I somehow don't believe it.
> 
> And now I come to find out that Ambrose was originally going to be the one to turn, but Vince thought it was too "predictable" (aka it made fucking SENSE) and now we're getting Rollins as the world champion instead and Ambrose gets left in the fucking cold.


I was mistaken. You had referenced someone else who had quoted Meltzer, but you did support what was said. I'll eat crow from that and I'll offer my apologies for accusing you of something you didn't do. 

Yes they can fuck up anyone. I guess I just believe Ambrose has that extra something that will prevent him from falling victim to the same fate as a Ziggler or Sandow. Regardless, I am aware our opinions on Dean are pretty much the same. I know you appreciate great talent when it's staring you in the face. Wyatt, Barrett, Ambrose, Sandow, etc. They are all great and I agree with you in almost every regard when it comes to them in particular. The difference lies with your stance on taking the "worst case Ontario" approach (haha, there's another reference). I understand why, but for the basis of the forum, I'll battle that stance because I can. In all seriousness I think I relate to you most in terms of overall wrestling fandom. I just happen to be a little more happy-go-lucky I suppose. Perhaps too much so. I used to get upset, but now I choose to take a back seat and accept it for what it is. Maybe that's just a case of getting older.


----------



## Shenroe

Tyrion Lannister said:


> IDR specifically. He's high on him. He's brought up him winning the title before.


I don't care about his opinion, he's supposedly paid because he has insider infos right? Well those insiders, what did they told him about Bray wyatt regarding his spot/ future etc..


----------



## Ccoffey89

Ambrose needs to bust out the Crossface Chicken Wing soon. He's done it once against Kofi Kingston I think, but that could be his submission finisher. Makes him look even more twisted.

EDIT: Yep









But the camera needs to be at an angle where it can capture Ambrose's facial expression, and how much pain the opponent is in.


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> Ambrose needs to bust out the Crossface Chicken Wing soon. He's done it once again Kofi Kingston I think, but that could be his submission finisher. Makes him look even more twisted.














:banderas







:banderas







:banderas


----------



## Kratosx23

Aficionado said:


> I was mistaken. You had referenced someone else who had quoted Meltzer, but you did support what was said. I'll eat crow from that and I'll offer my apologies for accusing you of something you didn't do.


Eh, it's alright. I don't need an apology, but thanks. 



> Yes they can fuck up anyone. I guess I just believe Ambrose has that extra something that will prevent him from falling victim to the same fate as a Ziggler or Sandow.


I find Sandow much more special than Ambrose, so I don't buy him being safe at all. Sandow to me is the ultimate proof that they can destroy ANYBODY. As far as Ziggler goes, he's terrible and I don't find it hard at all to believe he's in the spot he's in, although for some reason he is over and they still won't use him. Being over is supposed to matter according to them but it doesn't. When I see people using Ambrose's pops as evidence that he's going to be a top guy I can't help but laugh, that's just not the way it works. It's all about politics.



> Regardless, I am aware our opinions on Dean are pretty much the same. I know you appreciate great talent when it's staring you in the face. Wyatt, Barrett, Ambrose, Sandow, etc. They are all great and I agree with you in almost every regard when it comes to them in particular. The difference lies with your stance on taking the "worst case Ontario" approach (haha, there's another reference). I understand why, but for the basis of the forum, I'll battle that stance because I can. In all seriousness I think I relate to you most in terms of overall wrestling fandom. I just happen to be a little more happy-go-lucky I suppose. Perhaps too much so. I used to get upset, but now I choose to take a back seat and accept it for what it is. Maybe that's just a case of getting older.


How's that working out for you? I'd say what the WWE's done with them has matched my approach more than yours. You'd have to at least agree on Sandow and Barrett.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


:banderas Very nice Telos! I was waiting to see if anyone would post that, you delivered.

It's be cool if he did something like that against Seth in their feud.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How's that working out for you?


And you? All I've seen you do is be negative and pessimistic. How's that any better than at least hoping for good things to happen? They can't disappoint you, sure, but your general mood is shitty and it's not worth it. Even when good things happen, you think of how the WWE is gonna fuck it up.


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## Aficionado

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I find Sandow much more special than Ambrose, so I don't buy him being safe at all. Sandow to me is the ultimate proof that they can destroy ANYBODY. As far as Ziggler goes, he's terrible and I don't find it hard at all to believe he's in the spot he's in, although for some reason he is over and they still won't use him. Being over is supposed to matter according to them but it doesn't. When I see people using Ambrose's pops as evidence that he's going to be a top guy I can't help but laugh, that's just not the way it works. It's all about politics.
> 
> 
> 
> How's that working out for you? I'd say what the WWE's done with them has matched my approach more than yours. You'd have to at least agree on Sandow and Barrett.


I'd say it's working out pretty well actually. 4 years ago I would have been incredibly annoyed with yet another Cena win, but when you take a second to look at the bigger picture, you realize it was the best decision to make going forward. Too many fans today can't enjoy the moment anymore because they feel jaded and rightfully so. They look to the future and thing, "well this is cool but this is going to happen anyway so I might as well just temper my excitement now." 

I do agree on Sandow and Barrett. I also believe that like Barrett, Sandow will climb his way out of the dogshit booking they have saddled him with. They are both models of perseverance. Even Ziggler is whether you like him or not. Barrett was just starting to show signs of what he should have been 4 years ago before his injury. Sandow is turning chicken shit into chicken salad every week which is testament to his undeniable talent. 

As much as I like those guys, I just find Ambrose to be a cut above the rest. That's my opinion. He just gets it. I can understand the Austin comparisons because I can see parallels to where he was in 1996. At the time they didn't even know what they had in Austin until he was given a chance. Reigns will get over with the aid of the machine much akin to how a guy like Ahmed Johnson was getting over. Now Reigns is way better than Johnson and he'll go on to have a way better career but my point is that around the same time they had big plans for Johnson, they had Austin right under their nose just beginning to catch fire.


----------



## Ccoffey89

SóniaPortugal said:


>


That first gif is hilarious. It's like he's thinking "Maybe I shouldn't have just said that" :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

Aficionado said:


> I'd say it's working out pretty well actually. 4 years ago I would have been incredibly annoyed with yet another Cena win, but when you take a second to look at the bigger picture, you realize it was the best decision to make going forward. Too many fans today can't enjoy the moment anymore because they feel jaded and rightfully so. They look to the future and thing, "well this is cool but this is going to happen anyway so I might as well just temper my excitement now."


What bigger picture, Brock Lesnar beating Cena for the title and dropping it to Reigns at WrestleMania so he can become the untalented version of Cena? Hate it. Absolutely hate it. I'd suggest an alternative bigger picture. I'd have taken a transitional Bray Wyatt title run now, regardless of the after effects (none, he knows how to get his heat back) than wait years upon years for him to win the title when this board finally thinks he's so called "ready", which he already is.



> I do agree on Sandow and Barrett. I also believe that like Barrett, Sandow will climb his way out of the dogshit booking they have saddled him with. They are both models of perseverance. Even Ziggler is whether you like him or not. Barrett was just starting to show signs of what he should have been 4 years ago before his injury. Sandow is turning chicken shit into chicken salad every week which is testament to his undeniable talent.


No, Sandow is too far gone to recover. No talent can recover from a burial that deep. As much as I'm speculating on Ambrose's future, it's speculation, theories...pulling things out of my ass. Damien Sandow has no hope at all, nobody becomes WWE Champion after dressing up like a ballerina, it hasn't happened once in WWE history and it never will. And that's one example among dozens at this point. Barrett is English so Vince just won't give him the title no matter how much he improves, and even if he eventually would've, Barrett now has the bad rap of being injury prone and unreliable. They'll feel like they can't push him as a main eventer because he'll get hurt, much like Kennedy did.

And Ziggler hasn't climbed his way out of anything, that's my point. If they slot you at a certain level, you've been slotted and you'll remain there.



> As much as I like those guys, I just find Ambrose to be a cut above the rest. That's my opinion. He just gets it. I can understand the Austin comparisons because I can see parallels to where he was in 1996. At the time they didn't even know what they had in Austin until he was given a chance. Reigns will get over with the aid of the machine much akin to how a guy like Ahmed Johnson was getting over. Now Reigns is way better than Johnson and he'll go on to have a way better career but my point is that around the same time they had big plans for Johnson, they had Austin right under their nose just beginning to catch fire.


Ambrose is nowhere near Austin, Austin is the greatest wrestler of all time. Perhaps a miracle will happen and he'll become a main eventer against every single odd, which is more than good enough for him, but he certainly won't have a better career than Reigns and he certainly won't be Austin. They wouldn't even let him be, WWE wants their top guy to be family friendly.


----------



## Black Widow

I'm new to the forum and this thread,but this is exactly where I want to be :.Ambrose/Mox girl hereee.::


----------



## Empress

Black Widow said:


> I'm new to the forum and this thread,but this is exactly where I want to be :.Ambrose/Mox girl hereee.::


Welcome.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

Why do you think Ambrose is going to fail?

I think you actually want him to fail just so you can be right.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Black Widow said:


> I'm new to the forum and this thread,but this is exactly where I want to be :.Ambrose/Mox girl hereee.::


Welcome, You'll definitely enjoy it here. :ambrose


----------



## Aficionado

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What bigger picture, Brock Lesnar beating Cena for the title and dropping it to Reigns at WrestleMania so he can become the untalented version of Cena? Hate it. Absolutely hate it. I'd suggest an alternative bigger picture. I'd have taken a transitional Bray Wyatt title run now, regardless of the after effects (none, he knows how to get his heat back) than wait years upon years for him to win the title when this board finally thinks he's so called "ready", which he already is.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Sandow is too far gone to recover. No talent can recover from a burial that deep. As much as I'm speculating on Ambrose's future, it's speculation, theories...pulling things out of my ass. Damien Sandow has no hope at all, nobody becomes WWE Champion after dressing up like a ballerina, it hasn't happened once in WWE history and it never will. And that's one example among dozens at this point. Barrett is English so Vince just won't give him the title no matter how much he improves, and even if he eventually would've, Barrett now has the bad rap of being injury prone and unreliable. They'll feel like they can't push him as a main eventer because he'll get hurt, much like Kennedy did.
> 
> And Ziggler hasn't climbed his way out of anything, that's my point. If they slot you at a certain level, you've been slotted and you'll remain there.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose is nowhere near Austin, Austin is the greatest wrestler of all time. Perhaps a miracle will happen and he'll become a main eventer against every single odd, which is more than good enough for him, but he certainly won't have a better career than Reigns and he certainly won't be Austin. They wouldn't even let him be, WWE wants their top guy to be family friendly.


Great points. I would have loved for Wyatt to win. It's just that it has become common knowledge for Lesnar to get the Title eventually. Knowing that Cena was the only viable option. Sure it's not the greatest story to see Reigns getting the Cena-esque push, but I see it as them finally trying to create new stars. There will always be a Cena that we don't want to fully support if at all. To me, Reigns isn't a horrible option especially after watching The Miz reach top heel glory while they had CM Punk on the roster doing sweet fuck all. I digress...

Perhaps Sandow is buried beyond recovery. But I'd be willing to bet you didn't expect Barrett to receive the push he was getting after what he went through previously. As quickly as they can kill a character, they do have the ability to breathe life back into one. I hope Sandow can become that anomaly.

I'll dial my Austin/Ambrose stance back a bit. I don't want to appear as if I'm saying he will be as good as Austin. Those are some mighty big shoes to fill especially considering wrestling today is no where near the popularity it was with Austin on top. What I am saying is that Dean has that ability to get the average viewer to get behind him. Someone who just tunes in to the show not knowing any previous booking could look at Ambrose and think he's the next big thing. The same.can be said with Reigns but the difference is Dean's heat is organic and not forced. The kids that grew up liking Cena, are in their teens and early twenties now and much like I transitioned from Hogan to Austin, I think Ambrose has that same "cool" factor that those same fans can be lured in by. I used to think that guy was CM Punk, and perhaps in many ways he still is. And like Punk, I just find Ambrose to be that generational talent that was born to be a wrestling superstar.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Aficionado said:


> Great points. I would have loved for Wyatt to win. It's just that it has become common knowledge for Lesnar to get the Title eventually. Knowing that Cena was the only viable option. Sure it's not the greatest story to see Reigns getting the Cena-esque push, but I see it as them finally trying to create new stars. There will always be a Cena that we don't want to fully support if at all. To me, Reigns isn't a horrible option especially after watching The Miz reach top heel glory while they had CM Punk on the roster doing sweet fuck all. I digress...
> 
> Perhaps Sandow is buried beyond recovery. But I'd be willing to bet you didn't expect Barrett to receive the push he was getting after what he went through previously. As quickly as they can kill a character, they do have the ability to breathe life back into one. I hope Sandow can become that anomaly.
> 
> I'll dial my Austin/Ambrose stance back a bit. I don't want to appear as if I'm saying he will be as good as Austin. Those are some mighty big shoes to fill especially considering wrestling today is no where near the popularity it was with Austin on top. What I am saying is that *Dean has that ability to get the average viewer to get behind him. Someone who just tunes in to the show not knowing any previous booking could look at Ambrose and think he's the next big thing. The same.can be said with Reigns but the difference is Dean's heat is organic and not forced. The kids that grew up liking Cena, are in their teens and early twenties now and much like I transitioned from Hogan to Austin, I think Ambrose has that same "cool" factor that those same fans can be lured in by. I used to think that guy was CM Punk, and perhaps in many ways he still is. And like Punk, I just find Ambrose to be that generational talent that was born to be a wrestling superstar*.


B-E-A-utiful!!


----------



## BrownianMotion

Tyrion Lannister said:


> nobody becomes WWE Champion after dressing up like a ballerina, it hasn't happened once in WWE history and it never will.


----------



## Black Widow

Ccoffey89 said:


> Welcome, You'll definitely enjoy it here. :ambrose


Thanks! I am already.:cheer


----------



## .christopher.

Black Widow said:


> I'm new to the forum and this thread,but this is exactly where I want to be :.Ambrose/Mox girl hereee.::


Welcome to the nuthouse!


----------



## Belladonna29

Bearodactyl said:


> :lmao you know, that makes a lot more sense than "human hair", which is what I heard before you corrected me just now. :aryalol


Actually, I've always thought he was saying "it's humid in here", he just says it kinda fast so you might not catch it all at first. 



Aficionado said:


> Great points. I would have loved for Wyatt to win. It's just that it has become common knowledge for Lesnar to get the Title eventually. Knowing that Cena was the only viable option. Sure it's not the greatest story to see Reigns getting the Cena-esque push, but I see it as them finally trying to create new stars. There will always be a Cena that we don't want to fully support if at all. To me, Reigns isn't a horrible option especially after watching The Miz reach top heel glory while they had CM Punk on the roster doing sweet fuck all. I digress...
> 
> Perhaps Sandow is buried beyond recovery. But I'd be willing to bet you didn't expect Barrett to receive the push he was getting after what he went through previously. As quickly as they can kill a character, they do have the ability to breathe life back into one. I hope Sandow can become that anomaly.
> 
> I'll dial my Austin/Ambrose stance back a bit. I don't want to appear as if I'm saying he will be as good as Austin. Those are some mighty big shoes to fill especially considering wrestling today is no where near the popularity it was with Austin on top. What I am saying is that Dean has that ability to get the average viewer to get behind him. Someone who just tunes in to the show not knowing any previous booking could look at Ambrose and think he's the next big thing.The same.can be said with Reigns but the difference is Dean's heat is organic and not forced. The kids that grew up liking Cena, are in their teens and early twenties now and much like I transitioned from Hogan to Austin, I think Ambrose has that same "cool" factor that those same fans can be lured in by. I used to think that guy was CM Punk, and perhaps in many ways he still is. And like Punk, I just find Ambrose to be that generational talent that was born to be a wrestling superstar.


I agree that Ambrose has a particular kind of on-screen magnetism that all wrestlers want to have, but few actually have, and even less get to display in a way that makes and keeps them superstars. Fans have been aching for a badass face with anti-hero tendencies--and not only do they have that in Ambrose, the guy is an excellent promo and has the in-ring psychology of a respected veteran and he's still under 30. And what's interesting here us that while Ambrose will probably attract CM Punk's fans because of his "cool" factor, Ambrose has more of a Pillman/Foley hybrid, throwback persona than Punk (I feel his character was more post-modern). And while the WWE is more than capable of screwing around and not optimizing talent that's staring them right in the face (they've done it in the past, they're doing it now, and it'll likely happen in the future); I feel like they know what they have in Ambrose (at least HHH does, and probably Stephanie too), so right now is outlook is good.


----------



## Black Widow

Thanks,christopher.!


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> He's always had it.


I love this :clap

And because I haven't seen these posted yet...



Spoiler: Moar SD pics





























Why aren't moments like this shown on TV????



Welcome, Black Widow! :cheer


----------



## Black Widow

Thanks,JacqSparrow :.I'm happy to be here.OH MY GOD! These pics are great :ex:
I love Dean and Roman friendship.


----------



## Divine Arion

Telos said:


> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


:banderas

The fact he doesn't even have to speak to convey his emotions. Plus dem piano skillz! 



tylermoxreigns said:


> He's always had it.


:sodone

I wish I had the talent and patience to make gifs like those. 



Simply Flawless said:


> Like i've said before if they ever reboot Die Hard just sign up Dean as John McClane, i mean he looks good in the white vest like Willis. :dance


:wall 












Aficionado said:


> I'll dial my Austin/Ambrose stance back a bit. I don't want to appear as if I'm saying he will be as good as Austin. Those are some mighty big shoes to fill especially considering wrestling today is no where near the popularity it was with Austin on top. What I am saying is that Dean has that ability to get the average viewer to get behind him. Someone who just tunes in to the show not knowing any previous booking could look at Ambrose and think he's the next big thing. The same.can be said with Reigns but the difference is Dean's heat is organic and not forced. The kids that grew up liking Cena, are in their teens and early twenties now and much like I transitioned from Hogan to Austin, I think Ambrose has that same "cool" factor that those same fans can be lured in by. I used to think that guy was CM Punk, and perhaps in many ways he still is. And like Punk, I just find Ambrose to be that generational talent that was born to be a wrestling superstar.


:banderas You always have such wonderfully written posts! Definitely agree that Ambrose has potential to be what people have been craving for awhile now, the badass anti-hero. 



JacqSparrow said:


> Spoiler: Moar SD pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why aren't moments like this shown on TV????





Spoiler: SD pics



Echoing this sentiment! I miss the bromance! I guess something is better than nothing though. enaldo



Yay, more Ambrose fans! Hope you enjoy your time on the forum! This thread especially lol. :cheer :cheer


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

I am also new to this forum and thread, and am one of if not the biggest Ambrose/Moxley fans out there!


----------



## Black Widow

Thanks,Divine Arion. :cheer:cheer:dance 
Welcome,LunaticFringeGrl :cheer:cheer


----------



## Zarra

LunaticFringeGrl said:


> I am also new to this forum and thread, and am one of if not the biggest Ambrose/Moxley fans out there!


Then welcome to DA GOAT Thread :cheer


----------



## Ccoffey89

LunaticFringeGrl said:


> I am also new to this forum and thread, and am one of if not the biggest Ambrose/Moxley fans out there!


You might have to fight for that title around these parts. : 

But seriously Welcome to the GOAT thread for the GOAT :ambrose3 

I love how this thread is just growing by the day! :dance


----------



## Empress

LunaticFringeGrl said:


> I am also new to this forum and thread, and am one of if not the biggest Ambrose/Moxley fans out there!


Welcome. Hope you like it here.


----------



## Divine Arion

LunaticFringeGrl said:


> I am also new to this forum and thread, and am one of if not the biggest Ambrose/Moxley fans out there!


And even more fans! Excellent! Welcome to you as well! Glad to see more join in the Ambrose/Mox enjoyment! :cheer


----------



## Kratosx23

BarrettBarrage said:


> Why do you think Ambrose is going to fail?
> 
> I think you actually want him to fail just so you can be right.


Because year after year after year, people I like get fucked in this company. Doesn't matter how talented they are, it keeps happening over and over again.

No, I don't want him to fail. What the fuck are you talking about? Yeah, I want to make the product worse for myself and millions of other people because I care about being right.  



Aficionado said:


> Great points. I would have loved for Wyatt to win. It's just that it has become common knowledge for Lesnar to get the Title eventually. Knowing that Cena was the only viable option. Sure it's not the greatest story to see Reigns getting the Cena-esque push, but I see it as them finally trying to create new stars. There will always be a Cena that we don't want to fully support if at all. To me, Reigns isn't a horrible option especially after watching The Miz reach top heel glory while they had CM Punk on the roster doing sweet fuck all. I digress...


Miz was actually entertaining when he was top heel. Reigns is fucking terrible, one of the worst talents I've ever seen. They've got other, better stars to create like Bray Wyatt. When the hell is it gonna be his time? Huh? It's always gotta be about Reigns because he has their precious, irrelevant look. What they prioritize is sickening.



> Perhaps Sandow is buried beyond recovery. But I'd be willing to bet you didn't expect Barrett to receive the push he was getting after what he went through previously. As quickly as they can kill a character, they do have the ability to breathe life back into one. I hope Sandow can become that anomaly.


What push? Barrett didn't get a push. I don't see a WWE Championship anywhere as part of his list of career accomplishments. 



> I'll dial my Austin/Ambrose stance back a bit. I don't want to appear as if I'm saying he will be as good as Austin. Those are some mighty big shoes to fill especially considering wrestling today is no where near the popularity it was with Austin on top. What I am saying is that Dean has that ability to get the average viewer to get behind him. Someone who just tunes in to the show not knowing any previous booking could look at Ambrose and think he's the next big thing. The same.can be said with Reigns but the difference is Dean's heat is organic and not forced. *The kids that grew up liking Cena, are in their teens and early twenties now* and much like I transitioned from Hogan to Austin, I think Ambrose has that same "cool" factor that those same fans can be lured in by. I used to think that guy was CM Punk, and perhaps in many ways he still is. And like Punk, I just find Ambrose to be that generational talent that was born to be a wrestling superstar.


It doesn't work like that. The cycle doesn't end. When the current Cena fans grow up, they're replaced by NEW, younger Cena fans. There's always gonna be kids being born.

And besides, like I've said over and over again, it does NOT matter that he's over. They don't care. They don't book based on who's over, unless it's an extreme circumstance and even then, it takes them years to properly respond, and this probably won't be one of those. They book based on politics and their own preferences, and he doesn't tick off the most important parts of their checkbox list.



BrownianMotion said:


>


Right, let's compare a movie to somebody who does that as part of their character on screen. And after they were already a main eventer, at that. fpalm


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because year after year after year, people I like get fucked in this company. Doesn't matter how talented they are, it keeps happening over and over again.
> 
> No, I don't want him to fail. What the fuck are you talking about? Yeah, I want to make the product worse for myself and millions of other people because I care about being right.
> 
> 
> 
> Miz was actually entertaining when he was top heel. Reigns is fucking terrible, one of the worst talents I've ever seen. They've got other, better stars to create like Bray Wyatt. When the hell is it gonna be his time? Huh? It's always gotta be about Reigns because he has their precious, irrelevant look. What they prioritize is sickening.
> 
> 
> 
> What push? Barrett didn't get a push. I don't see a WWE Championship anywhere as part of his list of career accomplishments.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work like that. The cycle doesn't end. When the current Cena fans grow up, they're replaced by NEW, younger Cena fans. There's always gonna be kids being born.
> 
> And besides, like I've said over and over again, it does NOT matter that he's over. They don't care. They don't book based on who's over, unless it's an extreme circumstance and even then, it takes them years to properly respond, and this probably won't be one of those. They book based on politics and their own preferences, and he doesn't tick off the most important parts of their checkbox list.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, let's compare a movie to somebody who does that as part of their character on screen. And after they were already a main eventer, at that. fpalm


So are you excited to watch Ambrose GOAT it up on Smackdown Pyro?? :cool2












:shitstorm


----------



## BarrettBarrage

It wouldn't matter if Ambrose became world champion tomorrow, because then you'd just say he'll drop it soon or he's a transitional champion or any other shit.

Negativity is really getting old.


----------



## Kratosx23

BarrettBarrage said:


> It wouldn't matter if Ambrose became world champion tomorrow, because then you'd just say he'll drop it soon or he's a transitional champion or any other shit.
> 
> Negativity is really getting old.


Ummm, no. If he becomes world champion tomorrow, I swear on a stack of Bibles I'll shut up about his push. I'm totally fine with him being a transitional champion. 



Ccoffey89 said:


> So are you excited to watch Ambrose GOAT it up on Smackdown Pyro?? :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shitstorm


Don't see the point in watching.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, no. If he becomes world champion tomorrow, I swear on a stack of Bibles I'll shut up about his push. I'm totally fine with him being a transitional champion.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see the point in watching.


Well that was kind of disappointing. But ok.


----------



## Kratosx23

Actually, I forgot I have to watch what Bray Wyatt does with Jericho, so while I'm doing that, I'll see if Ambrose has a promo but there's no point in watching the match.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Well I sure am ready for smackdown. It's only too bad that, like celebrating 4th of July with family, I'm gonna miss out on it due to work. At least I can always catch up on smackdown at some point.

Oh and welcome to our two new AmBros! :dance


----------



## Nicole Queen

Welcome to the new AmBros :dance







... the moment you start worshipping DA GOAT :ambrose3


And since there have been some Ambreigns feelings around here, have something from the good past 



















Now, how many of you want to see Dean having a talk show/segment? :ex: Something like the _Ambrose Alley_? :hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I think the idea is good for a chuckle, but I honestly wouldn't want something like that for Ambrose.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> I think the idea is good for a chuckle, but I honestly wouldn't want something like that for Ambrose.


:lol Just imagining him and his "guests" in some run down alley where he beats the heck out of them :lol Maybe with some forks involved, some barbed wire... :hmm:


----------



## DannyMack

*Welcome to all the new Ambros & Amhoes!*


----------



## DannyMack

That post by Aficionado from a few pages back summarises exactly why I feel that Ambrose will be a mega star in years to come. The key to being a mega star like Austin, Rock Hogan etc. is to appeal to people within the wrestling community and outside of it. His cool persona and charisma will take him straight to the top of WWE. He won't get there as quick as Reigns (due to his super push leading to Mania 31), but he will get there without a doubt. He is far too special to be stuck floundering in the mid-card for the rest of his career. He's already far superior to guys like Ziggler and Sandow who admittidly are being held back despite their talent. He sticks out like a sore thumb because he's the only badass anti-hero face in the WWE currently, which therefore makes people sit up and take notice of him. I have no doubt that Reigns, Ambrose & Rollins will all have at least 1 world title reign within the next 18 months or so. All 3 are too talented and protected not to.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeap. I mean sure Ambrose's wrestling experience spans many years, but this is only his second year as a WWE wrestler. A lot of the casuals do not know much if anything at all about his background so for him to be so over as he is it's pretty remarkable. Everything is being built slow and organically and he's just going to get more popular. He may not get to the level that Roman is at on the WWE tier, but he's going to cement a legacy for himself and I'd say that's more important than prop belts.


----------



## Vics1971

Welcome to the new Ambros and Amhoes,:cheer The army is growing in numbers. 

I'm Looking forward to Smackdown. At least he has a match tonight. I'll admit to being a bit fed up of the lack of him on Raw this week, even though I know it made sense. It made me realise how miserable I'd be if he was legit injured and out for any length of time. I think I'd have one of my enforced breaks. Does that make me bad?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Not really. If he's your reason for watching, then it would make sense to stop for a while if that happened.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeap. I mean sure Ambrose's wrestling experience spans many years, but this is only his second year as a WWE wrestler. A lot of the casuals do not know much if anything at all about his background so for him to be so over as he is it's pretty remarkable. Everything is being built slow and organically and he's just going to get more popular. He may not get to the level that Roman is at on the WWE tier, but he's going to cement a legacy for himself and I'd say that's more important than prop belts.


:clap

Had a discussion in the Reigns thread where I compared Ambrose and Reigns to Jake Roberts and Batista's roles in wrestling and here is what he wrote me:



> Well, what's noteworthy about Batista is that he's drawn more money in his era than Roberts did in his. Roberts' legacy is undoubtedly more revered than Batista's, with this current generation of wrestlers crediting his influence as being proof of that. Whose to say though that Batista hasn't inspired a generation of youngsters to be wrestlers when he was on top? *And who cares about legacy if that isn't really the end goal? Maybe the 'artful' types, but they aren't the key demographic.*
> 
> Again though, taking the 'art' of pro wrestling out of this context (which is a concept that's based entirely on subjective premise anyway) *what is the key role of a professional wrestler in this industry? To make money of course! If Ambrose can't make as much as Reigns then he hasn't succeeded in the way Reigns has and the industry needed him too.* Wouldn't you agree?


fpalm Sad that many people think that just because someone doesn't "draw" (as well as someone else) or isn't obviously pushed as top player, that immediately diminishes their whole career and legacy. fpalm

Ambrose is the kind of guy who doesn't need to be obviously pushed or booked overly strong, because he's someone who needs to gradually grow to fan favorite; he's not an usual type of character and the longer and more people see him, the more they become captivated and start recognizing his true talent.

That's the thing I think - Ambrose now is very much centered in the hottest storyline, but it won't hurt him if he's less or more seen because 1) the less he's seen the more we wait to find out about him and 2) the more we see the more we can begin (but never truly) to understand him. Did that make any sense? :side:

My point is that the slow burn push for him is the best, because it truly can take a lot of time for more casual viewers to warm up to him but once they do he's gonna be the biggest fan favorite. He's not typical one-dimensional heel or face and that's what makes him so interesting and unpredictable; gotta say I had my doubts at first but I love the fuck out of badass face/tweener Ambrose.


----------



## Vics1971

Calamity Glitch said:


> Not really. If he's your reason for watching, then it would make sense to stop for a while if that happened.


He's not really my only reason for watching. I like others, but none of them constantly grab my attention like he does.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah same here. I watch for Roman and Seth as well, but I always look most forward to Dean in every episode.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: Dem SD links



http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-smack...y-2014-hdtv-watch-online-download-*divx*.html



:ambrose


----------



## Vics1971

Yeah, my other two boys would probably keep me watching really. I don't necessarily agree with everything being done with them at the moment, but I still like them.

Anyway, I'd probably be too wary of missing anything good if I stopped for any length of time.


----------



## DannyMack

I feel like the fact that he isn't being over exposed is a good thing. People get fed up with guys like The Authority (for example) because they're on screen too much. Ambrose is currently only appearing in small doses, like having a short but intense promo or a run-in to get that big babyface pop from the crowd. The key to Ambrose's currently increasing popularity is that he leaves people wanting more. His talent, charisma, uniqueness and badassness (which isn't even a word) also comes in to it of course. But, when he eventually becomes more of a staple on RAW people won't feel burnt out by his presence and will be fully behind him. His rise to the top tier of the roster will be far more organic and slow-building than Reigns. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Vics1971

DannyMack said:


> I feel like the fact that he isn't being over exposed is a good thing. People get fed up with guys like The Authority (for example) because they're on screen too much. Ambrose is currently only appearing in small doses, like having a short but intense promo or a run-in to get that big babyface pop from the crowd. The key to Ambrose's currently increasing popularity is that he leaves people wanting more. His talent, charisma, uniqueness and badassness (which isn't even a word) also comes in to it of course. But, when he eventually becomes more of a staple on RAW people won't feel burnt out by his presence and will be fully behind him. His rise to the top tier of the roster will be far more organic and slow-building than Reigns. Slow and steady wins the race.


Absolutely, I get it, I just don't like it when he hardly features.


----------



## Wynter

Had to sneak a peek at the end of SD just to bask in the Ambreigns(and see if SD ended with them both standing tall at the end :lol.)

Got a small little dose of bromancing :banderas :ambrose3 :reigns


----------



## DannyMack

Vics1971 said:


> Absolutely, I get it, I just don't like it when he hardly features.


Me neither, but it will all be worth it when he has his 1st world title feud and reign. Even seeing him in just a bog standard singles match on RAW or Smackdown is exciting for me. I haven't been this passionate about a wrestler since Punk during the Summer Of Punk.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler:  SD promo



*Dean:* No matter where you are, no matter what you do, no matter how much of a plan you and your sugar daddy Triple H concoct... I'm gonna be there every time. I mean hey... How did your little championship coronation played out for you last Monday? Watch that footage... WATCH THAT FOOTAGE... What it over and over and over again because that's your life for the next year. Think that briefcase is a blessing? No. That briefcase is a curse, 'cause it's every excuse I need to ruin your life, to ruin your future, to ruin that precious face of WWE.
*Seth:* Yeah? You think I care? You think I care if you show that video over and over and over? Look, I know you better than anybody and I know you don't have what it takes to keep that up for a year. You got lucky on Monday night! You can't keep up that for a year and you can't stop me from cashing in this contract and becoming the next WWE World Heavyweight Champion!
*Dean:* Of course I can. I'll start right now.



:trips5 :trips5 :trips5



Spoiler:  Dean vs Randy



That fucker Orton intercepted the Rebound Lariat :side:

But it was smart so :mark:



The sellout has made Seth delusional :lol Thinking Dean won't keep up with his revenge :lmao

Dean with that swag :banderas

Got reminded about when Shawn Michaels said that during AE you always had to tune in to see what Stone Cold was up to.

The same way people tune in now to see what the Scumbag is up to. :cool2


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Had to sneak a peek at the end of SD just to bask in the Ambreigns(and see if SD ended with them both standing tall at the end :lol.)
> 
> Got a small little dose of bromancing :banderas :ambrose3 :reigns


Aaahhhh :cheer :dance


----------



## Black Widow

DannyMack said:


> I feel like the fact that he isn't being over exposed is a good thing. People get fed up with guys like The Authority (for example) because they're on screen too much. Ambrose is currently only appearing in small doses, like having a short but intense promo or a run-in to get that big babyface pop from the crowd. The key to Ambrose's currently increasing popularity is that he leaves people wanting more. His talent, charisma, uniqueness and badassness (which isn't even a word) also comes in to it of course. But, when he eventually becomes more of a staple on RAW people won't feel burnt out by his presence and will be fully behind him. His rise to the top tier of the roster will be far more organic and slow-building than Reigns. Slow and steady wins the race.


I don't think it's about being on screen too much or not.Sadly is not about talant,it's about who is face and who is heel.The most people in the crowd think that way "He's the good guy,let's love him" "He's the bad guy,let's hate him" I'm not saying everyone is like that and not everyone appericate true talant,but most of the people in live crowds don't,they still have troubles understanding what storyline means.On the internet is the same.
So,here is Dean doing a promo,you're thinking "Oh my God,Dean is so talanted,I hope WWE forever use him right" and most of the people are thinking "Here is the good guy Dean promising to kick the bad guy who betrayed The Shield and used Kane to help him in Monay in the bank" Dean is something like Daniel Bryan now,he's getting screwed,but unlike Bryan he's doing something about it.(Thank God WWE realized someone getting screwed and not doing anything about is stupid)
You used the Authority for example of people being fed up because they're on screen way to much,it's not true.Triple H used to get one of the biggest pops ever when he was face,people wanted to watch him,all that changed when he turned heel.I think when you're true fan of someone,you forever will be and you will never want to stop watching him,it doesn't matter face or heel.I forever will be fan of Triple H,I'm not fed up,but not everyone sees the things the way I do.


----------



## Pip-Man

DannyMack said:


> I feel like the fact that he isn't being over exposed is a good thing. People get fed up with guys like The Authority (for example) because they're on screen too much. Ambrose is currently only appearing in small doses, like having a short but intense promo or a run-in to get that big babyface pop from the crowd. The key to Ambrose's currently increasing popularity is that he leaves people wanting more. His talent, charisma, uniqueness and badassness (which isn't even a word) also comes in to it of course. But, when he eventually becomes more of a staple on RAW people won't feel burnt out by his presence and will be fully behind him. His rise to the top tier of the roster will be far more organic and slow-building than Reigns. Slow and steady wins the race.


Gotta get dem shots at Reigns in,huh? :cool2


----------



## Nicole Queen

Pip Star said:


> Gotta get dem shots at Reigns in,huh? :cool2


Pip sighting!!!! :shocked:

Hey, DannyMack is right- the polarizing effect of Reigns is seen here, we shall see it somewhere in the future and with the crowds. Ambrose is being presented in much different way and has uniqueness about him that will keep him from being stale even if they slap cookie cutter persona on him. :cool2 Not that will ever happen, GOATbrose is above such petty wrestling stuff as face of the company types :cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2


----------



## DannyMack

Pip Star said:


> Gotta get dem shots at Reigns in,huh? :cool2


I'm actually a big fan of Reigns. He's in my current top 5 faves. I'm just pointing out the obvious that WWE are giving them each a push, but just in different ways. Reigns is getting the Cena treatment, while Ambrose is getting the Punk/Bryan treatment. I actually don't mind Reigns' push because I find him far more entertaining than Cena. Anyone that knocks Cena off the top spot of the company is good in my books.


----------



## Shenroe

SD :banderas All I can say is, what a match. Dat storytelling. :lenny


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I have ever seen Smackdown
Dean's crazy but so good


Spoiler: He kept what I wanted



punches in the air


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> SD :banderas All I can say is, what a match. Dat storytelling. :lenny


Is it kinda weird I enjoy Dean so much with that shoulder injury? :|

But yep, great match. I love all of his matches since the break-up (and the ones before of course  because he's given much more freedom in showing his crazy ass persona and moves. :dance

Back when ER had Dean and Seth killing themselves and people writing threads "Dean impressed at Extreme Rules" as if he's just showed actual wrestling skills :lol Bitch please :cool2 Titty Master always impresses :cool2:cool2


----------



## DannyMack

Black Widow said:


> I don't think it's about being on screen too much or not.Sadly is not about talant,it's about who is face and who is heel.The most people in the crowd think that way "He's the good guy,let's love him" "He's the bad guy,let's hate him" I'm not saying everyone is like that and not everyone appericate true talant,but most of the people in live crowds don't,they still have troubles understanding what storyline means.On the internet is the same.
> So,here is Dean doing a promo,you're thinking "Oh my God,Dean is so talanted,I hope WWE forever use him right" and most of the people are thinking "Here is the good guy Dean promising to kick the bad guy who betrayed The Shield and used Kane to help him in Monay in the bank" Dean is something like Daniel Bryan now,he's getting screwed,but unlike Bryan he's doing something about it.(Thank God WWE realized someone getting screwed and not doing anything about is stupid)
> You used the Authority for example of people being fed up because they're on screen way to much,it's not true.Triple H used to get one of the biggest pops ever when he was face,people wanted to watch him,all that changed when he turned heel.I think when you're true fan of someone,you forever will be and you will never want to stop watching him,it doesn't matter face or heel.I forever will be fan of Triple H,I'm not fed up,but not everyone sees the things the way I do.


The whole 'cheer the face, boo the heel' thing is very cliche and outdated. Just look at Cena's 50/50 reaction the past 8 years or so, or the reaction to a face Batista at the Rumble, or the consistent cheers for a heel Bray Wyatt when he 1st appears in front of a live crowd. The only demographic that follows the old cliche are kids. Most adults just cheer for whoever entertains them. When Cena or Sheamus do a run-in on a heel to protect a fellow face I never pop for them. I'd say live crowds have drastically changed in the last few years and are more vocal when it comes to who they love and hate, regardless of what the storyline portrays. I definitely wouldn't say that 'most people' follow the old 'cheer the face, boo the heel' cliche.


----------



## Black Widow

DannyMack said:


> The whole 'cheer the face, boo the heel' thing is very cliche and outdated. Just look at Cena's 50/50 reaction the past 8 years or so, or the reaction to a face Batista at the Rumble, or the consistent cheers for a heel Bray Wyatt when he 1st appears in front of a live crowd. The only demographic that follows the old cliche are kids. Most adults just cheer for whoever entertains them. When Cena or Sheamus do a run-in on a heel to protect a fellow face I never pop for them. I'd say live crowds have drastically changed in the last few years and are more vocal when it comes to who they love and hate, regardless of what the storyline portrays. I definitely wouldn't say that 'most people' follow the old 'cheer the face, boo the heel' cliche.


For Cena it depends what he's doing,where and with who.Sometimes many people cheer for him.Batista was face and hated yes,but only because Daniel Bryan who was their favorite face wasn't in the match and because their other favorite Reigns didn't win it,I remember people actually being happy to see Batista when he came back,it was a huge pop.Most of the people in the crowd are kids,but some adults cheer for faces and boo the heels too,I have seen it.
I don't argue with you here,we are all allowed to have opinion.I can only hope you're right and people won't hate Dean when he turn heel one day,I don't think so,but I hope.


----------



## DannyMack

Black Widow said:


> For Cena it depends what he's doing,where and with who.Sometimes many people cheer for him.Batista was face and hated yes,but only because Daniel Bryan who was their favorite face wasn't in the match and because their other favorite Reigns didn't win it,I remember people actually being happy to see Batista when he came back,it was a huge pop.Most of the people in the crowd are kids,but some adults cheer for faces and boo the heels too,I have seen it.
> I don't argue with you here,we are all allowed to have opinion.I can only hope you're right and people won't hate Dean when he turn heel one day,I don't think so,but I hope.


I'm glad we can have normal discussions/debates on here without people jumping down eachother's throats and causing drama, unlike the Reigns thread. That place is a bit of a warzone of fans vs haters. I love this thread! :


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

DannyMack said:


> I'm glad we can have normal discussions/debates on here without people jumping down eachother's throats and causing drama, *unlike the Reigns thread. That place is a bit of a warzone of fans vs haters. I love this thread!* :


There's nothing to hate about Ambrose though. The guy is gold, plain and simple.


----------



## Vics1971

DannyMack said:


> I'm glad we can have normal discussions/debates on here without people jumping down eachother's throats and causing drama, unlike the Reigns thread. That place is a bit of a warzone of fans vs haters. I love this thread! :


I know, I've been in the Reigns thread to add something but ended up backing out slowly.


----------



## Black Widow

DannyMack said:


> I'm glad we can have normal discussions/debates on here without people jumping down eachother's throats and causing drama, unlike the Reigns thread. That place is a bit of a warzone of fans vs haters. I love this thread! :


I'm glad too.: There is no need for drama.People hold lots of different views. It's part of being individuals. Respect for those different views is one of the cornerstones of a civilized society. We are never all going to agree, but that doesn't mean we can't be respectful.
I'm sad to read that about The Reigns thread.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> There's nothing to hate about Ambrose though. The guy is gold, plain and simple.


If one has something negative to say about Ambrose then they're just wrong. Plain and simple. :

But seriously I do love that it never really turns into a warzone in here.


----------



## Black Widow

Calamity Glitch said:


> If one has something negative to say about Ambrose then they're just wrong. Plain and simple. :
> 
> But seriously I do love that it never really turns into a warzone in here.


^^:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## OMGeno

Haters ain't got nothing on Ambrose!!


----------



## Black Widow

OMGeno said:


> Haters ain't got nothing on Ambrose!!


Haters always will find something because they're haters.I have read negative comments,I'm just glad there are no haters in this thread.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

DannyMack said:


> I'm glad we can have normal discussions/debates on here without people jumping down eachother's throats and causing drama, unlike the Reigns thread. That place is a bit of a warzone of fans vs haters. I love this thread! :


What haters? Other than a single, obvious troll with the Punk avatar.


----------



## Nicole Queen

DannyMack said:


> I'm glad we can have normal discussions/debates on here without people jumping down eachother's throats and causing drama, unlike the Reigns thread. That place is a bit of a warzone of fans vs haters. I love this thread! :


They started hating on me cause I was "constantly there shitting on Reigns and not on my designed location (the GOAT thread)"  :side: They even started throwing my posting history in my face 

BUT THEY JUST :berried THEMSELVES BECAUSE ONCE AGAIN THEY PROVED WHY THIS THREAD IS THE BEST :cheer:cheer



Calamity Glitch said:


> If one has something negative to say about Ambrose then they're just wrong. Plain and simple. :
> 
> But seriously I do love that it never really turns into a warzone in here.


Because we all know DA GOAT is made of awesome :ambrose3


----------



## Empress

Nicole Queen said:


> They started hating on me cause I was "constantly there shitting on Reigns and not on my designed location (the GOAT thread)"  :side: They even started throwing my posting history in my face
> 
> BUT THEY JUST :berried THEMSELVES BECAUSE ONCE AGAIN THEY PROVED WHY THIS THREAD IS THE BEST :cheer:cheer
> 
> 
> 
> Because we all know DA GOAT is made of awesome :ambrose3


That was only done because your only purpose in the Reigns thread is to just shit on him. You troll his thread but then brag about the peace in this one. I haven't seen any Roman fan come in here and deliberately try to stir the pot.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Empress said:


> That was only done because your only purpose in the Reigns thread is to just shit on him. You troll his thread but then brag about the peace in this one. I haven't seen any Roman fan come in here and deliberately try to stir the pot.


First of all, I don't troll. I try to get my opinion across as best I can. 

And I don't go in the official thread but the ones that eventually get emerged. 

Plus, hard to stir the pot around here when people lately have seen the light and are constantly praising Ambrose. Can't be said the same for Reigns :cool2

And to keep the good feeling, here's the Dean/Seth segment from SD
http://vimeo.com/99925075 

:cheer:cheer:cheer

Dean was great in his promo as always :mark:; him and Seth are tailor-made for each other :

300th pages of awesomeness :cheer


----------



## PUNKY

Empress said:


> That was only done because your only purpose in the Reigns thread is to just shit on him. You troll his thread but then brag about the peace in this one. I haven't seen any Roman fan come in here and deliberately try to stir the pot.


Yeah to be fair nicole iv'e seen you do that quite a few times in the roman thread. :lol Why can't everybody just be like me like them both ? :


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Yeah to be fair nicole iv'e seen you do that quite a few times in the roman thread. :lol Why can't everybody just be like me like them both ? :


A wild Punky appeared!!!!! :cheer :dance


----------



## Nicole Queen

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Yeah to be fair nicole iv'e seen you do that quite a few times in the roman thread. :lol Why can't everybody just be like me like them both ? :


Because I don't like Reigns type that's all. Can't be fan of everybody :shrug

Plus, fans overhyping someone doesn't sit well with me :side:


----------



## OMGeno

I stay away from the Reigns thread for the most part. You generally can't criticize anything he does from an objective stand point without being jumped on. So...I live in the GOAT thread.


----------



## Empress

Nicole Queen said:


> First of all, I don't troll. I try to get my opinion across as best I can.
> 
> And I don't go in the official thread but the ones that eventually get emerged.
> 
> Plus, hard to stir the pot around here when people lately have seen the light and are constantly praising Ambrose. Can't be said the same for Reigns :cool2
> 
> And to keep the good feeling, here's the Dean/Seth segment from SD
> http://vimeo.com/99925075
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> Dean was great in his promo as always :mark:; him and Seth are tailor-made for each other :
> 
> 300th pages of awesomeness :cheer


I don't want to disrupt the harmony in Ambrose's thread because I do like and appreciate his talent. But your post history speaks for itself. And I will let that be the end of this particular exchange.


----------



## PUNKY

JacqSparrow said:


> A wild Punky appeared!!!!! :cheer :dance


Jacq !!!







:cheer:cheer:cheer


Nicole Queen said:


> Because I don't like Reigns type that's all. Can't be fan of everybody :shrug
> 
> Plus, fans overhyping someone doesn't sit well with me :side:


Yeah i didn't mean you have to like roman lol I was just referring to what empress said, You do seem to troll the roman thread sometimes. Can't be bothered finding the posts but you do it quite a lot, Even your last post "Can't be said for reigns" Little digs here and there. Doesn't bother me but i can see why it would annoy some people.


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Jacq !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer


Haven't seen you in here forever!!!!









Have some Ambreigns!


----------



## PUNKY

JacqSparrow said:


> Haven't seen you in here forever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have some Ambreigns!


Yeah haven't been posing much lol. Might do chat tonight though, You gonna be there ? 
And thanks for those, You know i looove the Ambreigns. :


----------



## JacqSparrow

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> Yeah haven't been posing much lol. Might do chat tonight though, You gonna be there ?
> And thanks for those, You know i looove the Ambreigns. :


You know I will be


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: SD



I like that we get to see at least SOME interaction between Dean and Roman. Also that match with Orton and Ambrose was alright. The crowd seemed pretty dead through most of it, but they legit reacted when Orton dropped Ambrose down onto the barricade on his back. One good thing I got out of this was Ambrose's selling of his shoulder injury. I love how he just continues to do this. I just can't help but wonder if the "injury" is going to lead to a bit of time off. (maybe lead to a return with a nice pop) Ambrose is keeping things realistic with it, but what does that mean when he's being put in matches where his opponents knowingly aim for that injury and agitate it further? Probably nothing, but it's something that ran through my mind just now.


----------



## Deptford

AHHHHHHHH PUNNNNKKKKYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## PUNKY

Deppie !!!!! Man i feel like i haven't spoken to any of you guys in sooo long. All these new faces in the thread as well, I don't know any of them. : Like someone was saying earlier it does seem pretty peacfull and chill in here.


Spoiler: sd



So ambrose and reigns teamed up on sd. :mark::mark::mark: Can't wait.


----------



## Deptford

Nicole Queen said:


> F
> 
> And to keep the good feeling, here's the Dean/Seth segment from SD
> http://vimeo.com/99925075


Heheh I like the little laugh dean does when he gets Seth into the corner. He was all :dance for a second :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Spoiler: SD



They didn't necessarily team up like for a match or anything. Just Roman helping Dean out here and there.

Also I may add that the events that transpired in the match could have been done better. I feel that Ambrose attacked Rollins a wee bit prematurely considering where he and Orton were in the match. I mean, I know that it was just a typical setup of "person A attacks person B sitting at commentary. Person B interferes at crucial moment and costs person A the match." but...I dunno. It just could have been done better.


----------



## Black Widow

I completely forgot to wish all of you Happy 4th of July! ::


----------



## Joshi Judas

Of course Punky shows up only in this thread :side:

Yeah wonder how long that kayfabe shoulder injury will bother him. Will be pretty funny if it miraculously heals within one week sometime :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

Spoiler: Smackdown



I'm loving this Ambrose/Rollins feud man! Dean selling that injury like a GOD! Seth was great on commentary as well! I enjoyed the match, it was too bad the crowd was pretty dead during it, but I can't wait to see how the Canadian crowd will react on Raw.





Black Widow said:


> I completely forgot to wish all of you Happy 4th of July! ::


Happy 4th Black Widow, and to the rest of you REAL AMERICANS!! "We The People"!!


----------



## BrownianMotion

They need to have a segment where Dean attacks Rollins (and maybe HHH too) and the Authority have him arrested. He gets put in handcuffs and taken away in a cop car. Then we'll get to hear more Dean jail stories.

I\ll be very disappointed if they don't do this.


----------



## OMGeno

I was just thinking about the Canadian crowd thing today, Ccoffey89. They're on a small Canadian tour right now from today until Tuesday around here (Southern Ontario) and then up to Montreal and Ottawa for TV. Excited to see the crowds!!


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> They need to have a segment where Dean attacks Rollins (and maybe HHH too) and the Authority have him arrested. He gets put in handcuffs and taken away in a cop car. Then we'll get to hear more Dean jail stories.
> 
> I\ll be very disappointed if they don't do this.


I mentioned that after Raw last week to my buddy. Get Dean arrested so that he can't mess up Seth's cash in, but he either comes back or something else fucks it up. Would be amazing and very SCSA-ish.


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> I mentioned that after Raw last week to my buddy. Get Dean arrested so that he can't mess up Seth's cash in, but he either comes back or something else fucks it up. Would be amazing and very SCSA-ish.


Exactly. If that happens early in the show, then he has time to return later on that same night. Can you imagine the pop he would get?


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> Exactly. If that happens early in the show, then he has time to return later on that same night. Can you imagine the pop he would get?


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Black Widow

BrownianMotion said:


> They need to have a segment where Dean attacks Rollins (and maybe HHH too) and the Authority have him arrested. He gets put in handcuffs and taken away in a cop car. Then we'll get to hear more Dean jail stories.
> 
> I\ll be very disappointed if they don't do this.


I really would love to hear more Dean jail stories,but someone being arrested is done way too many times.


----------



## OMGeno

Black Widow said:


> I really would love to hear more Dean jail stories,but someone being arrested is done way too many times.


Who cares how many times it's been done if it works with the story? I can see it happening after Dean ruins a few of Seth's cash in attempts because it's really the only kayfabe way of keeping Dean out of the arena.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Black Widow said:


> I really would love to hear more Dean jail stories,but someone being arrested is done way too many times.


When was the last time it was done? The fact that I can't remember means that it probably wasn't very memorable. I know Bryan was put in handcuffs but that was just so that HHH could beat the shit out of him.

I want to see anywhere from 10 to 15 cops dragging Dean away while he kicks and screams and has that psychotic look on his face. When he gets backstage and approaches the cop car he starts spouting threats about how he will be out soon and he will get his hands on Rollins and his briefcase. I think Dean could make this the best "arrest segment" since Austin.


----------



## Black Widow

BrownianMotion said:


> When was the last time it was done? The fact that I can't remember means that it probably wasn't very memorable. I know Bryan was put in handcuffs but that was just so that HHH could beat the shit out of him.
> 
> I want to see anywhere from 10 to 15 cops dragging Dean away while he kicks and screams and has that psychotic look on his face. When he gets backstage and approaches the cop car he starts spouting threats about how he will be out soon and he will get his hands on Rollins and his briefcase. I think Dean could make this the best "arrest segment" since Austin.


The Undertaker was arrested many times,Austin too,HHH himself was arrested couple of times,but your idea is good.I didn't mean that your idea is bad,what I'm trying to say is that someone getting arrested is nothing new in WWE even though is not happening a lot lately.It will work for Dean because he's that kind of guy.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Last time an arrest was done was the Awesome Truth after the ADR/Cena/Punk triple threat HIAC match in 2011. Despite where both men are now, that was a great pairing at the time.


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> I was just thinking about the Canadian crowd thing today, Ccoffey89. They're on a small Canadian tour right now from today until Tuesday around here (Southern Ontario) and then up to Montreal and Ottawa for TV. Excited to see the crowds!!


Oh I know! You going to any of the shows around your area? Canadian crowds are awesome. I bet Dean gets a huge pop when his music hits. 



BrownianMotion said:


> When was the last time it was done? The fact that I can't remember means that it probably wasn't very memorable. I know Bryan was put in handcuffs but that was just so that HHH could beat the shit out of him.
> 
> I want to see anywhere from 10 to 15 cops dragging Dean away while he kicks and screams and has that psychotic look on his face. When he gets backstage and approaches the cop car he starts spouting threats about how he will be out soon and he will get his hands on Rollins and his briefcase. I think Dean could make this the best "arrest segment" since Austin.


:lmao That would be some great TV right there.


----------



## Telos

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Last time an arrest was done was the Awesome Truth after the ADR/Cena/Punk triple threat HIAC match in 2011. Despite where both men are now, that was a great pairing at the time.


I loved that team together. It's a shame Truth had to get himself suspended with synthetic marijuana.


----------



## OMGeno

Ccoffey89 said:


> Oh I know! You going to any of the shows around your area? Canadian crowds are awesome. I bet Dean gets a huge pop when his music hits.


I wanted to go to the Toronto show on Sunday, but it didn't end up working out, I was kinda glad cause I found out that Dean and Seth will be in Kingston at another show that night anyways. I would be insanely disappointed if I went and realized they weren't showing up.


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> I wanted to go to the Toronto show on Sunday, but it didn't end up working out, I was kinda glad cause I found out that Dean and Seth will be in Kingston at another show that night anyways. I would be insanely disappointed if I went and realized they weren't showing up.


That would be a big let down if you go to the show expecting to see Ambrose and/or Seth and neither one show up. The whole experience would kinda be underwhelming.


----------



## Deptford

Telos said:


> I loved that team together. It's a shame Truth had to get himself suspended with synthetic marijuana.


lol I didn't know that boy was smokin on the synthetic :lmao


----------



## Terminator GR

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Last time an arrest was done was the Awesome Truth after the ADR/Cena/Punk triple threat HIAC match in 2011. Despite where both men are now, that was a great pairing at the time.


Damn. One of the most epic ppv finishes of all time. It's a shame they fucked it up so bad (like they always do).


----------



## Zarra

Spoiler: Smackdwon



Ambrose calling HHH sugar daddy :ti










The match was nice,especially the last minutes. His in ring psychology is freakin unbelievable, it gets me every time :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

Zarra said:


> Spoiler: Smackdwon
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose calling HHH sugar daddy :ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The match was nice,especially the last minutes. His in ring psychology is freakin unbelievable, it gets me every time :banderas





Spoiler: RE:Smackdwon



:banderas I was laughing my ass off when he called him sugar daddy :lol He has the best psychology, he sold that shoulder injury superbly all through the match. He really does blur the lines of reality. It's great to watch.


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> Spoiler: RE:Smackdwon
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas I was laughing my ass off when he called him sugar daddy :lol He has the best psychology, he sold that shoulder injury superbly all through the match. He really does blur the lines of reality. It's great to watch.





Spoiler:  sd



:lol that wasn't pg :jordan4
As far as the match, i didn't see Brogue kick vs Del Rio but i'm confident when i say the Dean Orton was probably MOTN. 1 thing bother me a little though, the crowd wasn't too invest in the match, i noticed that last week too. Granted his character is complex( not a typical face/heel guy) and people will warm up to him just like they did Roman.


----------



## Eddie Ray

i find smackdown crowds in general are terrible. probably because the hardcore fans pay for RAW (mostly of course) whilst children and parents go to Smackdown. I'm always amazed at smackdown crowds always sitting on their thumbs for 90% of the show.


----------



## ctjay00187

Shenroe said:


> Spoiler:  sd
> 
> 
> 
> :lol that wasn't pg :jordan4
> As far as the match, i didn't see Brogue kick vs Del Rio but i'm confident when i say the Dean Orton was probably MOTN. 1 thing bother me a little though, the crowd wasn't too invest in the match, i noticed that last week too. Granted his character is complex( not a typical face/heel guy) and people will warm up to him just like they did Roman.





Spoiler:  SmackDown



I remember reading some reports that said the crowd was pretty dead throughout the night Tuesday. And, I mean, Roman got the hero booking, so of course the crowd popped for him. It's just another version of the hot tag thing. :shrug: Wouldn't worry about it too much.

Dean's promo was still great - loved the "sugar daddy" line. :mark: And the match was solid. Dean's selling is outstanding.


----------



## Wynter

They popped hard for Swagger, AJ and Jericho I believe. So the crowd wasn't dead all the way through. 

It's just there was no reason to care for Randy vs Dean;to be truly invested. Not like if it was Dean vs Seth.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Eddie Ray said:


> i find smackdown crowds in general are terrible. probably because the hardcore fans pay for RAW (mostly of course) whilst children and parents go to Smackdown. I'm always amazed at smackdown crowds always sitting on their thumbs for 90% of the show.


Can you blame them? Nothing happens on Smackdown. It's a glorified recap show.
I remember back when actually storyline progression happened on it. Like how Cactus Jack returned and the Corporate Ministry made their debut. Now, though? It's rematches from Raw, promos from Raw, and nothing actually happens.

Guys like Ambrose and Bray try to lift it up, for sure, but the show's no better than Velocity or Sunday Night Heat at this point. I just wish they'd scrap it.


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> They popped hard for Swagger, AJ and Jericho I believe. So the crowd wasn't dead all the way through.
> 
> It's just there was no reason to care for Randy vs Dean;to be truly invested. Not like if it was Dean vs Seth.


Did they really care for Aj though? They cared for Swagger/ Zeb and somewhat for Y2J, i expected more support for him than for anybody else tbh. Once again i watched sd without earplug and loud volume so i must have misjudge a bit.


----------



## Wynter

AJ got a big pop from the crowd according to the reports. 

Isn't she from Jersey too? Home state love probably played into that too.

And that's crazy, because they said Jericho got a huge pop.

Could be shitty audio editing on WWE's part. The leaked versions I took a quick peek at didn't have the greatest audio. 

I read Swagger got an insane reaction and WWE still unnecessarily edited the audio around him :lol


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> AJ got a big pop from the crowd according to the reports.
> 
> Isn't she from Jersey too? Home state love probably played into that too.
> 
> And that's crazy, because they said Jericho got a huge pop.
> 
> Could be shitty audio editing on WWE's part. The leaked versions I took a quick peek at didn't have the greatest audio.
> 
> *I read Swagger got an insane reaction and WWE still unnecessarily edited the audio around him :lol*


:Jordan He cannot catch a break can he.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

From what I have read:

AJ, Jericho, Swagger had huge POP

Roman and Dean had good POP

There was "Let go Ambrose"

There was "We want Cena" at the end of the show, apparently people want Cena as hero and not Roman

They need to stop making fake cheers


----------



## Shenroe

:jay When poeple choose Cena over Dean and/or Reigns( we don't to whom it was directed at), it's not good


----------



## Black Widow

WynterWarm12 said:


> They popped hard for Swagger, AJ and Jericho I believe. So the crowd wasn't dead all the way through.
> 
> It's just there was no reason to care for Randy vs Dean;to be truly invested. Not like if it was Dean vs Seth.


^^


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, there were a lot of children in the audience and the crowd was disappointed Cena didn't show up on the show.

Though, I don't understand why they thought Cena would make the save :lol

Nevermind: they chanted for Cena during the dark segment. And it wasn't about them not wanting Roman to play hero. They wanted Cena to come out and save Roman and Dean :lol


> Rollins and Randy come back to surround reigns and get the best of him. Throw ambrose in ring. Fans chant we want cena, to the which orton screams he is wwe champion but he aint here. Orton about to punt reigns when he gets speared, then rollins hit in head with briefcase. Ambrose and reigns celebrate.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Cena don't work Tuesdays


----------



## Wynter

Dat Ambreigns :dance



Spoiler: SD gifs




















































:ambrose3 :reigns


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yeah, there were a lot of children in the audience and the crowd was disappointed Cena didn't show up on the show.
> 
> Though, I don't understand why they thought Cena would make the save :lol
> 
> Nevermind: they chanted for Cena during the dark segment. And it wasn't about them not wanting Roman to play hero. They wanted Cena to come out and save Roman and Dean :lol


Pheew, much better


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh shit, Cena fans are chanting his name on shows he isn't on.

They may start hijacking shows.

Time to be afraid LOL


----------



## Black Widow

DGenerationMC said:


> Oh shit, Cena fans are chanting his name on shows he isn't on.
> 
> They may start hijacking shows.
> 
> Time to be afraid LOL


LOL!


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## BrownianMotion

I know the rumors right now are that Reigns will go over Brock Lesnar at WM31. But as we know from the lead up to WM30, plans change. Let's say Reigns flops from now until then and Ambrose picks up a ton of momentum, is super over, and receives mega pops on a weekly basis. Can you imagine if we have Brock vs Ambrose for the WWE WHC at WM31? As a Brock fan, there's no one I'd like to see go over him more than Ambrose.

A Dean vs Brock/Heyman feud would be outstanding.


----------



## Shenroe

I can picture it as a one off in the fall for some reasons. Obviously he would lose, akin to the cm punk year long reign, he faced Dolph ziggler/ Daniel Bryan etc..


----------



## Odo

Just watched SD, Ambrose's reactions seemed very solid to me


----------



## Black Widow

BrownianMotion said:


> I know the rumors right now are that Reigns will go over Brock Lesnar at WM31. But as we know from the lead up to WM30, plans change. Let's say Reigns flops from now until then and Ambrose picks up a ton of momentum, is super over, and receives mega pops on a weekly basis. Can you imagine if we have Brock vs Ambrose for the WWE WHC at WM31? As a Brock fan, there's no one I'd like to see go over him more than Ambrose.
> 
> A Dean vs Brock/Heyman feud would be outstanding.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## DGenerationMC

BrownianMotion said:


> I know the rumors right now are that Reigns will go over Brock Lesnar at WM31. But as we know from the lead up to WM30, plans change. Let's say Reigns flops from now until then and Ambrose picks up a ton of momentum, is super over, and receives mega pops on a weekly basis. Can you imagine if we have Brock vs Ambrose for the WWE WHC at WM31? As a Brock fan, there's no one I'd like to see go over him more than Ambrose.
> 
> A Dean vs Brock/Heyman feud would be outstanding.


Brock would win by decapitation.


Then Dean would screw his head back on, fix his hair and stab that big motherfucker in the neck with his trusty fork named "The Equalizer."


----------



## Ham and Egger

My gf finds Ambrose the least attractive of the shield! :lmao

Reigns > Rollins > Ambrose


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

I for some reason think that Ambrose is the best looking of all the Shield guys!


----------



## Black Widow

LunaticFringeGrl said:


> I for some reason think that Ambrose is the best looking of all the Shield guys!


That's because he is.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I love when people get annoyed with Dean fangirls :lol


----------



## LKRocks

I just came into this thread to say that Ambrose is my favorite current babyface by far. He's fucking cool.

His entrance at Money in the Bank reminded me a lot of Stone Cold. Muscic hits, crowd pops, he walks towards the ring like a badass, and then he just goes to town on Rollins, before the bells even rings.


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

LKRocks said:


> I just came into this thread to say that Ambrose is my favorite current babyface by far. He's fucking cool.
> 
> His entrance at Money in the Bank reminded me a lot of Stone Cold. Muscic hits, crowd pops, he walks towards the ring like a badass, and then he just goes to town on Rollins, before the bells even rings.


He does remind me of Stone Cold in the way that he is such a badass who doesn't listen to authority, who loves to cost Rollins at any and all costs. And his look and music just make him that much more amazing!


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## Frico

Really enjoyed the promos at the start of the show with Seth and Dean as well as the main event. The ME was the #1 trend in the US so I'm glad it seemed others were enjoying too even with Ambrose selling the arm injury. Hopefully after tonight's ending we'll get a tag team match on Monday.


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


>


:ex: 

Yes a nice tag team match on manday, and here and there with Roman to remind to the universe the bromance still runs strong. I'm also curious what match will he have at battleground, i'm assuming Seth but how will they announce that.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: Deeean pic :D


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Deeean pic :D


Where did you take that? I haven't seen it on the app.


----------



## Wynter

Tumblr is your friend, Shenroe :cool2


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> Tumblr is your friend, Shenroe :cool2


Yeah nevermind i went out there and i saw it, with a lot of other good stuff :yum:


----------



## Wynter

Shenroe said:


> Yeah nevermind i went out there and i saw it, with a lot of other good stuff :yum:


Tumblr is the Rabbit Hole of everything glorious, hilarious and sexy :lol\

Where else can you see stuff like this??










:lol


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Tumblr is the Rabbit Hole of everything glorious, hilarious and sexy :lol\
> 
> Where else can you see stuff like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


I can't with freakin Tumblr :lol

Also Wynter, INBOX


----------



## CALΔMITY

Eddie Ray said:


> i find smackdown crowds in general are terrible. probably because the hardcore fans pay for RAW (mostly of course) whilst children and parents go to Smackdown. I'm always amazed at smackdown crowds always sitting on their thumbs for 90% of the show.


I can also imagine it being like house show crowds. When I went to a house show I could not stand the majority of the people there. It was still real to a lot of them damn it and I'm not necessarily talking little kids either. I went by myself so I had to just listen and try to ignore. It was fun having a back and forth with some middle aged dude via chants. :lol

Anyways it probably also just depends on the city the show is at, but generally I've noticed as well that SD crowds are boring as hell.


----------



## Nicole Queen

DGenerationMC said:


> Brock would win by decapitation.
> 
> 
> Then Dean would screw his head back on, fix his hair and stab that big motherfucker in the neck with his trusty fork named "The Equalizer."


:lmao :lmao :lmao
































DAT PROMO :ass

















DAT SWAG :ass
































DAT PSYCHOLOGY :ass


----------



## Black Widow

SóniaPortugal said:


>


:ex::ex:
Too Much Hotness!!:


----------



## NeyNey

OMG THAT GIFS!!!! 
Can't wait to watch Smackdown later! :mark::mark::mark:



>


So fucking badass dude, so fucking fucking badass. :banderas


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Vics1971

Sugar daddy :lmao:lmao:lmao

Loved it last night, Dean being badass, and him and Seth are bouncing off each other really well in this feud. It was nice to see Dean and Roman in the same place for a minute too.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

It doesn't mean much, but all shield member are top 5 in todays wwe.com power ranking, not bad.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Vics1971 said:


> Sugar daddy :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Loved it last night, Dean being badass, and *him and Seth are bouncing off each other really well in this feud. * It was nice to see Dean and Roman in the same place for a minute too.


Yep 

I've sait it earlier, those two are tailor-made for each other. As opponents (heel!Dean/face!Seth), as teammates (heels and faces) and now again as opponents (heel!Seth/face!Dean) - they can't stop working their magic.

Once in a generation rivalry :mark:


----------



## Vics1971

Nicole Queen said:


> Yep
> 
> I've sait it earlier, those two are tailor-made for each other. As opponents (heel!Dean/face!Seth), as teammates (heels and faces) and now again as opponents (heel!Seth/face!Dean) - they can't stop working their magic.
> 
> Once in a generation rivalry :mark:


Yep, the chemistry those two have doesn't happen too often. Even with Roman, all three had it together, but Dean and Seth at the moment... definatly.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*WARNING:* POST LOWERING THE TONE



SóniaPortugal said:


>















WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Deeean pic :D


----------



## Nicole Queen

Since the Shield face turn, Dean has been flying all over the place 

Still weirds me out seeing him do suicide dives :hmm: :lol

:dance FLYING GOATBROSE :dance


----------



## NeyNey

Nicole Queen said:


>


Lovely. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Neeeeey have you watched smackdown yet? :mark:

Also omfg I JUST noticed the "s" at the end of your siggy. :lmao


----------



## Deptford

Nicole Queen said:


> :dance FLYING GOATBROSE :dance


this kills me to see Bryan and Dean mentioned in the same word let alone the same sentence. :side: 

I just fucking hate Bryan so much... can't.... I'm dieing...


----------



## Nicole Queen

Deptford said:


> this kills me to see Bryan and Dean mentioned in the same word let alone the same sentence. :side:
> 
> I just fucking hate Bryan so much... can't.... I'm dieing...


Don't die 

We will just go with FLYING AMBROSE then :shrug


----------



## NeyNey

Calamity Glitch said:


> Neeeeey have you watched smackdown yet? :mark:
> 
> Also omfg I JUST noticed the "s" at the end of your siggy. :lmao


Nooooo enaldo but Soon!! 
Jeah, "S" had to be. 



Deptford said:


> this kills me to see Bryan and Dean mentioned in the same word let alone the same sentence. :side:
> 
> I just fucking hate Bryan so much... can't.... I'm dieing...


Deppy :lmao Will never understand your Bryan despite, but okay. 
Rise above hate!!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> this kills me to see Bryan and Dean mentioned in the same word let alone the same sentence. :side:
> 
> I just fucking hate Bryan so much... can't.... I'm dieing...


Hahahaha...... HAHAHAHA! :faint::lmao:lmao
Deppie's misery, annoyance and hatred when it comes to D-Bry is a source of joy for me :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Nooooo enaldo but Soon!!
> Jeah, "S" had to be.


:harper

I await your response to it.


----------



## Deptford

Nicole Queen said:


> Don't die


can't die won't die  


NeyNey said:


> Deppy :lmao Will never understand your Bryan despite, but okay.
> Rise above hate!!!!





tylermoxreigns said:


> Hahahaha...... HAHAHAHA! :faint::lmao:lmao
> Deppie's misery, annoyance and hatred when it comes to D-Bry is a source of joy for me :lol


:no: smh at these girls laughin at me dieing over here ( > . < )


----------



## Black Widow

Deptford said:


> this kills me to see Bryan and Dean mentioned in the same word let alone the same sentence. :side:
> 
> I just fucking hate Bryan so much... can't.... I'm dieing...


^This



Nicole Queen said:


> We will just go with FLYING AMBROSE then :shrug



FLYING AMBROSE sounds great I might say.


----------



## Deptford

A fellow bryan h8r  

:talk let be friend!! (^_^)/


----------



## Black Widow

Deptford said:


> A fellow bryan h8r
> 
> :talk let be friend!! (^_^)/


Of course,every Bryan hater is my friend.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Black Widow said:


> Of course,every Bryan hater is my friend.


BUT WHY????? Everyone who likes one indy guy should like all indy guys enaldo enaldo enaldo

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

Nicole Queen said:


> BUT WHY????? Everyone who likes one indy guy should like all indy guys enaldo enaldo enaldo
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I see what you did there :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

I may not have been amused by him when he returned for that Raw segment, but I see no reason to hate him. After all, a little on topic, he and Ambrose came from the same roots. They've even worked together. I'm sure that they respect the hell out of each other. Not necessarily saying that that is an excuse to love Bryan or something, but...again I guess I just don't see the reason for hate.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> I may not have been amused by him when he returned for that Raw segment, but I see no reason to hate him. After all, a little on topic, he and Ambrose came from the same roots. They've even worked together. I'm sure that they respect the hell out of each other. Not necessarily saying that that is an excuse to love Bryan or something, but...again I guess I just don't see the reason for hate.


I'm kinda the same way- I don't like Punk but I respect his indy work and the fact that he obviously has high opinion of Ambrose (the mark in me :lol :mark

Not everybody should love them, but I hate it when people shit on their skills/experience/etc just because they have worked in front of small crowds as if that's the worst thing in the world  :no:


----------



## Black Widow

Calamity Glitch said:


> I may not have been amused by him when he returned for that Raw segment, but I see no reason to hate him. After all, a little on topic, he and Ambrose came from the same roots. They've even worked together. I'm sure that they respect the hell out of each other. Not necessarily saying that that is an excuse to love Bryan or something, but...again I guess I just don't see the reason for hate.


I don't hate the real life Bryan,I can make a difference between real life and storylines.I hate Bryan's character.Yes,the storylines WWE puts him in are bad,but he's not helping me liking him more with his bad acting and his bad mic skills.I still don't deny his skills in the ring and his hard work to get where he is.I know he's Dean's friend and they do have respect for each other and that's great,but it doesn't change my opinion..I'm not some crazy obsessed with Dean chick who would change her mind about someone just because he's Dean friend.LOL!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Black Widow said:


> I'm not some crazy obsessed with Dean chick who would change her mind about someone just because he's Dean friend.LOL!


Not saying you are. That's why I threw in that line where I don't expect anyone to like Bryan because of that, but even to hate a fictional character... I dunno. I've never seen him do anything hate-worthy of all emotions. That's just me though.

Anyways this Bryan talk is derailing the thread. A little under half the posts in this thread are either pointless or off-topic, I shouldn't have said anything to further it :lol, so I'm just gonna shut up about it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Anyone wanna discuss the dirt sheet rumours going around about The Shield 'reuniting' for RR next year? Anyone think there is any truth in this? Could this be feasible? 

I just posted this in the Reigns' thread but I'll stick it in here as well:



> Anyone else thinking WM 31 will see The Shield in a triple threat... Through the dirt sheet rumors of them coming together a RR 2015. Completely feasible unless they want Reigns to go against Brock, or even Rock. Would they have one of these three guys hold the title? Have Ambrose win at EC, Rollins' cash in causing Ambrose to demand a re-match because of the rematch clause, whilst Reigns wins RR 2015.
> 
> Considering how high the 'E were on having the triple threat between these three prior to having to create a triple threat Main Event at WM30 is this idea so farfetched when you think about it?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> Anyways this Bryan talk is derailing the thread. A little under half the posts in this thread are either pointless or off-topic, I shouldn't have said anything to further it :lol, so I'm just gonna shut up about it.


GETTING BACK ON TOPIC!!! (kinda)


















As for the Triple Threat, I think it would be better done this WM and they should hold off the big Reigns match for WM32. Plus, it they kinda have to close the betrayal storyline between the trio so they could eventually reunite them in the future :shrug

I'd be interested to see the MITB/RR/EC plans happen but I don't think they will slap all the title opportunities on the three of them; there still are guys like Bryan and maybe Cena  who will be open for it too. Just seems too early for all them to have such big title opportunities, I think it should be held off for a year or two so a great feud over the title can be build :shrug


----------



## CALΔMITY

Posting old gifs sort of helps...sorta... :lol

A part of me just wants this betrayal to go on forever and ever and ever and- okay I'm done.
Then again, another part of me does want to see them get back together. Seth just seems so set in his beliefs, but who knows. Maybe something will happen to bring Ambrose and Rollins to a common goal and mutual agreement. Trips and HBK have betrayed each other countless times and would get DX back together (or just generally work together) so it's always possible for the boys to reunite.


----------



## Vics1971

tylermoxreigns said:


> Anyone wanna discuss the dirt sheet rumours going around about The Shield 'reuniting' for RR next year? Anyone think there is any truth in this? Could this be feasible?
> 
> I just posted this in the Reigns' thread but I'll stick it in here as well:


Ok, I'll bite. It's an ok idea but as long as it benefits them all, and it's not just done to help one.

It could still be too early, but then again I still maintain they split them too early anyway, and no one can change my mind on that, even after how well they seem to be doing. So, maybe it will work.


----------



## Nicole Queen

I don't want it to EVER end either :lol but the though of Dean and Seth working together again is too tempting :mark: :ex:

I miss those stereo suicide dives enaldo


----------



## Ccoffey89

All I have to add this discussion of Daniel Bryan is that motherfucker is entertaining as all hell in the ring. :shrug

But back to Ambrose. I can see them stretching this feud out through and possibly past Wrestlemania.

Say they have regular singles match at Battle Ground with Seth getting the dirty victory after a good 20 minute match. Then have a street fight or falls count anywhere at Summerslam with Dean going over. 
At NOC maybe Dean gets a shot at the I.C or U.S championship, with Seth costing him the match, which leads to a Hell in a Cell between the two. Survivor Series could be a Team Authority vs Team Dean/Roman, with the stipulation if team Dean/Roman win Roman gets a shot at the wwe whc and Dean get's a shot at Rollins briefcase. TLC would be Rollins vs Ambrose in a TLC for the contract with Seth retaining and Maybe Roman winning the gold there. Dean wins RR and Seth cashes in on Roman sometime before Mania, setting up the long awaited triple threat at Mania. 

:hmm: Wishful thinking??

EDIT:


tylermoxreigns said:


> Anyone wanna discuss the dirt sheet rumours going around about The Shield 'reuniting' for RR next year? Anyone think there is any truth in this? Could this be feasible?
> 
> I just posted this in the Reigns' thread but I'll stick it in here as well:


It could be, I saw a rumor there was talk of reuniting them late 2015. It could work. I'd mark out if I heard the *Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, THE SHIELD* :mark::mark:


----------



## Black Widow

Calamity Glitch said:


> Not saying you are. That's why I threw in that line where I don't expect anyone to like Bryan because of that, but even to hate a fictional character... I dunno. I've never seen him do anything hate-worthy of all emotions. That's just me though.
> 
> Anyways this Bryan talk is derailing the thread. A little under half the posts in this thread are either pointless or off-topic, I shouldn't have said anything to further it :lol, so I'm just gonna shut up about it.


We all hate and love fictional characters, darling.That's why we are here.You didn't see him doing anything hate-worthy,but to me everything he's doing is.We all see things differently because we're different people.The world would be a boring place if we all agree with each other all the time.
Yep,we should just stop talking about this.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Anyone wanna discuss the dirt sheet rumours going around about The Shield 'reuniting' for RR next year? Anyone think there is any truth in this? Could this be feasible?
> 
> I just posted this in the Reigns' thread but I'll stick it in here as well:


I read about this,I would love to see them back,but I more love things the way they are now.


----------



## Empress

Vics1971 said:


> Ok, I'll bite. It's an ok idea but as long as it benefits them all, and it's not just done to help one.
> 
> It could still be too early, but then again I still maintain they split them too early anyway, and no one can change my mind on that, even after how well they seem to be doing. So, maybe it will work.


The Shield was broken up too soon and I don't like the manner it was done either. But that's spilled milk at this point. I think all three are doing good solo. I do see them on a collision course. The Rumble seems like a good place for it to go down. Or even Reigns winning the belt, Seth cashing in and then Dean ambushing Seth. I'm looking forward to either.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Just give me Dean/Seth at every PPV in different stipulations and I'm happy :lol

I'm kinda split on wanting them to build the Triple Threat feud now that the betrayal is still hot and yet, I think that if it's for the WHC it should wait a couple of years when they are even more established :hmm:

Plus the role reversal then would be interesting with Seth going back to babyface and Dean becoming even more crazed badass tweener :mark:

I girl can dream

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## WWE

I accidentally clicked onto the thread because my stupid page scrolled up (fuck you, touchscreen) 

Jesus christ what kind of orgasmic shit is this?

This will hopefully be the last time you see of me in this thread.


----------



## Odo

Cya


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> *Just give me Dean/Seth at every PPV in different stipulations and I'm happy* :lol
> 
> I'm kinda split on wanting them to build the Triple Threat feud now that the betrayal is still hot and yet, I think that if it's for the WHC it should wait a couple of years when they are even more established :hmm:
> 
> Plus the role reversal then would be interesting with Seth going back to babyface and Dean becoming even more crazed badass tweener :mark:
> 
> I girl can dream
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas


That's what I'm saying. 

Street fights, Last Man Standings, Falls Count Anywhere, 2 out of 3 falls, Ironmans. :banderas :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> That's what I'm saying.
> 
> Street fights, Last Man Standings, Falls Count Anywhere, 2 out of 3 falls, Ironmans. :banders :banderas


Waiting for that straitjacket match :rollins

Seth practically sold it to me with one sentence :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Parker said:


> I accidentally clicked onto the thread because my stupid page scrolled up (fuck you, touchscreen)
> 
> Jesus christ what kind of orgasmic shit is this?
> 
> This will hopefully be the last time you see of me in this thread.


Kay :benson



Empress said:


> The Shield was broken up too soon and I don't like the manner it was done either. *But that's spilled milk at this point.* I think all three are doing good solo. I do see them on a collision course. The Rumble seems like a good place for it to go down. Or even Reigns winning the belt, Seth cashing in and then Dean ambushing Seth. I'm looking forward to either.


Yeah, just gotta go with the flow.

Both of those ideas work for me. I would love to finally see those three in one ring going at it for one reason or the other. I don't even care if Roman came out on top, it would still be an amazing match.


----------



## Vics1971

Yeah, I'll take any of those too, or a reunion, I'm easy. As long as they're around and do well for themselves, I don't care.


----------



## Banez

tylermoxreigns said:


> Anyone wanna discuss the dirt sheet rumours going around about The Shield 'reuniting' for RR next year? Anyone think there is any truth in this? Could this be feasible?



could be possible but imo it's too early to tell


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Waiting for that straitjacket match :rollins
> 
> Seth practically sold it to me with one sentence :draper2


:lmao YES! I had a picture of Bobby Heenan in that Weasel suit pop up in my head! :lol 



Calamity Glitch said:


> Not saying you are. That's why I threw in that line where I don't expect anyone to like Bryan because of that, but even to hate a fictional character... I dunno. I've never seen him do anything hate-worthy of all emotions. That's just me though.
> 
> *Anyways this Bryan talk is derailing the thread*. A little under half the posts in this thread are either pointless or off-topic, I shouldn't have said anything to further it :lol, so I'm just gonna shut up about it.


You should have seen what myself, Sparrow, Wynter, Midnight, and Raven did the Rollins thread the other day! :side: :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

The harry potter casting thing? I saw. I didn't really read through it, but I noticed it. :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> The harry potter casting thing? I saw. I didn't really read through it, but I noticed it. :lol


It went on for at least 4 or 5 pages. :lol 

To the point of the reunion though they have to make it realistic. I feel even if it's a year from now it would be too soon seeing the hate between Ambrose and Rollins right now. But if another big bad stable shows up and are terrorizing the roster, and are cutting a promo in the ring "no force can stop us, were taking over the WWE" or something along those lines then "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, The Shield" hits on the loud speakers :banderas :mark: that arena would ERUPT!!


----------



## NeyNey

Smackdown!! 

The way Ambrose came in when he interrupted Rollins, to the rhythm of his Theme... 

- BAM-BAM-BAM - 

...and how he stood there for a few seconds just to intensify the moment and build up the tension... So :mark: :mark: :mark:
His jacket/mic drop was also fantastic. 
Ortons kick to Ambrose's shoulder and the throw into the turnbuckle were fucking SICK and Dean sold it PERFECTLY! 
Nice match and the random jump into Rollins was awesome.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> It went on for at least 4 or 5 pages. :lol
> 
> To the point of the reunion though they have to make it realistic. I feel even if it's a year from now it would be too soon seeing the hate between Ambrose and Rollins right now. But if another big bad stable shows up and are terrorizing the roster, and are cutting a promo in the ring "no force can stop us, were taking over the WWE" or something along those lines then "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, The Shield" hits on the loud speakers :banderas :mark: that arena would ERUPT!!


I await that fateful moment when we hear that classic Shield opening and then the arena roaring for it. It can happen. I would rather it not happen too soon, though.



NeyNey said:


> Smackdown!!
> 
> The way Ambrose came in when he interrupted Rollins, to the rhythm of his Theme...
> 
> - BAM-BAM-BAM -
> 
> ...and how he stood there for a few seconds just to intensify the moment and build up the tension... So :mark: :mark: :mark:


I LOVE how Ambrose just comes down to the ring like his theme is truly a part of him. It just looks, sounds, and feels so natural.


----------



## Vics1971

NeyNey said:


> Smackdown!!
> 
> The way Ambrose came in when he interrupted Rollins, to the rhythm of his Theme...
> 
> - BAM-BAM-BAM -
> 
> ...and how he stood there for a few seconds just to intensify the moment and build up the tension... So :mark: :mark: :mark:
> His jacket/mic drop was also fantastic.
> Ortons kick to Ambrose's shoulder and the throw into the turnbuckle were fucking SICK and Dean sold it PERFECTLY!
> Nice match and the random jump into Rollins was awesome.


Yes, I enjoyed it all last night, very much so. The jacket/mic drop was :faint: worthy.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Guys, video from SD's commercial break:
http://vimeo.com/99960880#at=5

:mark: :mark: :mark:










DAT SWAG :ass DAT BADASSERY :ass









:lmao Sethie is still the best 8*D

:topic: I'm waiting for the future "8 Coolest things Dean Ambrose has ever worn" on wwe.com :hmm:


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Do you guys think Ambrose is given scripts that he elevates? Or he is given pointers and freedom like the old timers? Because what he says seems better than WWE's writers.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> I await that fateful moment when we hear that classic Shield opening and then the arena roaring for it. It can happen. I would rather it not happen too soon, though.
> 
> 
> I LOVE how Ambrose just comes down to the ring like his theme is truly a part of him. It just looks, sounds, and feels so natural.


It's gonna be sweet. :wall Everything Ambrose does seems natural.



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Do you guys think Ambrose is given scripts that he elevates? Or he is given pointers and freedom like the old timers? Because what he says seems better than WWE's writers.


I saw a script that was leaked before the ppv that had Ambrose's promo on it and it was different than the one he cut. Not much different but it was different. I'm thinking they give him some points to go across and he says it the way he wants.



Nicole Queen said:


> Guys, video from SD's commercial break:
> http://vimeo.com/99960880#at=5
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT SWAG :ass DAT BADASSERY :ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Sethie is still the best 8*D
> 
> :topic: I'm waiting for the future "8 Coolest things Dean Ambrose has ever worn" on wwe.com :hmm:


That wwe app video :banderas Dean when Orton is working his arm "I DARE YOU TO BREAK IT" :banderas


----------



## TheFranticJane

Does anyone else think that the whole MiTB win was not designed to put Seth anywhere near the title picture? But solely to give his feud with Dean a little extra kick?
I reckon Dean is going to destroy his contract before too long.


----------



## CALΔMITY

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Do you guys think Ambrose is given scripts that he elevates? Or he is given pointers and freedom like the old timers? Because what he says seems better than WWE's writers.


Not something I really think about. I'm sure there is a script that he reads through, but it wouldn't surprise me if he just takes elements from it and improvs the rest. The things he says and the way he acts just seems too good for a script that creative can cook up. :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Do you guys think Ambrose is given scripts that he elevates? Or he is given pointers and freedom like the old timers? Because what he says seems better than WWE's writers.


Have you seen how this man carries the mic? This mic only looks so good because it's channeling Ambrose's GOATness. 

True story :HHH2










:lol I'm sure that while they give him the main points, they are letting him have much more freedom than anyone barring Wyatt possibly since anyone and their mothers in that company should know he don't need no stinking scripts :angel


----------



## Black Widow

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Do you guys think Ambrose is given scripts that he elevates? Or he is given pointers and freedom like the old timers? Because what he says seems better than WWE's writers.



I believe they tell him he needs to go and do a promo in which he will talk about Seth for example and he just go and do it.I remember he said once in a interview that no one tells him what exactly to say which is great because not many guys are allowed to not use script.He really doesn't need script,his promos as Mox were natural too and they were amazing,his current promos are amazing too.


----------



## NeyNey

Pretty sure they say "Okay, there's this and that. We're sure you know what to do." and that's it.

Also now that JBL continues to talk shit about Ambrose I so want Dean on commentary again. :banderas
Hope it happens soon... Maybe RAW, now that Rollins' turn was on Smackdown. 
JBL will be so fucking fucked, Jesus Christ.


----------



## Shenroe

TheFranticJane said:


> Does anyone else think that the whole MiTB win was not designed to put Seth anywhere near the title picture? But solely to give his feud with Dean a little extra kick?
> I reckon Dean is going to destroy his contract before too long.


I wouldn't be surprised to be honest.


----------



## Black Widow

NeyNey said:


> Pretty sure they say "Okay, there's this and that. We're sure you know what to do." and that's it.
> 
> Also now that JBL continues to talk shit about Ambrose I so want Dean on commentary again. :banderas
> Hope it happens soon... Maybe RAW, now that Rollins' turn was on Smackdown.
> JBL will be so fucking fucked, Jesus Christ.


JBL talks shit about pretty much everyone.LOL! But Dean on commentary again will be great (Y)(Y)


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Pretty sure they say "Okay, there's this and that. We're sure you know what to do." and that's it.
> 
> Also now that JBL continues to talk shit about Ambrose I so want Dean on commentary again. :banderas
> Hope it happens soon... Maybe RAW, now that Rollins' turn was on Smackdown.
> JBL will be so fucking fucked, Jesus Christ.


Dean always fucking schools JBL when he puts those headsets on. :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

TheFranticJane said:


> Does anyone else think that the whole MiTB win was not designed to put Seth anywhere near the title picture? But solely to give his feud with Dean a little extra kick?
> *I reckon Dean is going to destroy his contract before too long*.


I wanna see a segment where Seth is looking for his briefcase and then it shows Ambrose next to a barrel of fire cutting a promo teasing throwing the contract in the flames! 



NeyNey said:


> Pretty sure they say "Okay, there's this and that. We're sure you know what to do." and that's it.
> 
> Also now that JBL continues to talk shit about Ambrose I so want Dean on commentary again. :banderas
> Hope it happens soon... Maybe RAW, now that Rollins' turn was on Smackdown.
> JBL will be so fucking fucked, Jesus Christ.


That would be golden! JBL would have no chance. "I hear you think I'm a psychopath JBL. I hear you think I belong in a rubber room JBL. You wanna know what I think? I think your just jealous because I am the real wresting GOD, and there is no one in this business that can come close to having the guts, or intensity it takes to beat me one on one in a fair fight. That's what I think JBL." Or something along those lines. :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh geez, Dean destroying the case...
God that would be a glorious segment.


----------



## Simply Flawless

If Seth fails to cash in we should get Dean pointing and laughing for 10 straight minutes


----------



## NeyNey

Ccoffey89 said:


> That would be golden! JBL would have no chance. "I hear you think I'm a psychopath JBL. I hear you think I belong in a rubber room JBL. You wanna know what I think? I think your just jealous because I am the real wresting GOD, and there is no one in this business that can come close to having the guts, or intensity it takes to beat me one on one in a fair fight. That's what I think JBL." Or something along those lines. :banderas


JBL would be his fucking little bitch once again. :banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

He is crazy but he's fun to watch :jbl


----------



## Nicole Queen




----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

When's the first gif from?


----------



## Ccoffey89

So does anyone know where to watch the Jon Moxley vs. Colt Cabana match? I swear I've been searching for it on and off for 2 years, and still can't find even a portion of the match. All I find is Moxley's promo on Colt, and even though I've seen it a bazillion times I still watch it, and it makes me wanna see the match even more. lol



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> When's the first gif from?


Promo is at 22:46 http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k1cPyfQIKo9w8f89mc6


----------



## Nicole Queen

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> When's the first gif from?


From the 16/06 RAW


----------



## kokepepsi

Ambrose 1k more replies than Reigns thread and 2x the views
:ti

PUSH HIM VINCE


----------



## A-C-P

kokepepsi said:


> Ambrose 1k more replies than Reigns thread and 2x the views
> :ti
> 
> PUSH HIM VINCE



You know I made a joke earlier in this (or another of the shield member discussion threads) that the WWE is probably monitoring the 3 threads and push the guys in order of the # of posts in the threads, with the least being most pushed. 

Starting to think it shouldn't have been a joke :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> So does anyone know where to watch the Jon Moxley vs. Colt Cabana match? I swear I've been searching for it on and off for 2 years, and still can't find even a portion of the match. All I find is Moxley's promo on Colt, and even though I've seen it a bazillion times I still watch it, and it makes me wanna see the match even more. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Promo is at 22:46 http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k1cPyfQIKo9w8f89mc6


I have it on the IPW best of jon mox dvd, didn't like it, was a comedy match.


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> So does anyone know where to watch the Jon Moxley vs. Colt Cabana match? I swear I've been searching for it on and off for 2 years, and still can't find even a portion of the match. All I find is Moxley's promo on Colt, and even though I've seen it a bazillion times I still watch it, and it makes me wanna see the match even more. lol


You had to have bought the dvd's way back when. Or I guess you can still buy them lol. It shouldn't be too much money but yeah I have the DVD and it wasn't his most important match to say the least. 

<---- IPW CZW nerd/mark back in the day b4 I came back to WWE :genius
:lol 

Bloody moxley was a bigg part ov what saved me and kept me going with wrestling when I felt like quitting :lol


----------



## Odo

If CM Punk is finished, would love him to bequeath the Anaconda Vice to Dean.

Random I know, but was pondering submissions the three could add to their movesets


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> I have it on the IPW best of jon mox dvd, didn't like it, was a comedy match.





Deptford said:


> You had to have bought the dvd's way back when. Or I guess you can still buy them lol. It shouldn't be too much money but yeah I have the DVD and it wasn't his most important match to say the least.
> 
> <---- IPW CZW nerd/mark back in the day b4 I came back to WWE :genius
> :lol
> 
> Bloody moxley was a bigg part ov what saved me and kept me going with wrestling when I felt like quitting :lol


Oh then nvm lol. I was thinking it would be a good technical bout. But seeing as Cabana is a comedy wrestler I should have known better. :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Canelo said:


> If CM Punk is finished, would love him to bequeath the Anaconda Vice to Dean.
> 
> Random I know, but was pondering submissions the three could add to their movesets


I'd rather he uses the crossface chicken or another unique submission, Punk is too much fresh off our memories as well to take his signature sub. 



Ccoffey89 said:


> Oh then nvm lol. I was thinking it would be a good technical bout. But seeing as Cabana is a comedy wrestler I should have known better. :lol


Lol yeah i knew he had a comedy gimmick too but oh well you never know. I closed the laptop 5-10 min in :lol. I don't even know the result of the match till this day:lmao


----------



## Deptford

Canelo said:


> If CM Punk is finished, would love him to bequeath the Anaconda Vice to Dean.
> 
> Random I know, but was pondering submissions the three could add to their movesets


Too soon, too soon :costanza2

I do want Dean with more submissions though. I wish he would do his crossface chickenwing more often..

:lol ninja'd by shenroe. Shenroe why we sharing the same mind today!!!!??


----------



## Shenroe

Deptford said:


> Too soon, too soon :costanza2
> 
> I do want Dean with more submissions though. I wish he would do his crossface chickenwing more often..
> 
> :lol ninja'd by shenroe. Shenroe why we sharing the same mind today!!!!??


ositivity Not only today Dept, i usually concur with many things you say but i don't post it. I go like this *Shenroe rocking in his chair stroking a cat on his lap in a dark room: " Hum, good, really good post" :lol


----------



## Shenroe

So Ambrose is on the smackdown tour now with Sheamus, paige etc..no word on Rollins yet. I hope Sonia can report us what's hapenning


----------



## AntMan

The chickenwing kicks all kinds of ass. Great hold that allows a wrestler to make crazy facial expressions while jerking wildly. Backlund and Amborose both look nuts while applying it.


----------



## Belladonna29

Canelo said:


> If CM Punk is finished, would love him to bequeath the Anaconda Vice to Dean.
> 
> Random I know, but was pondering submissions the three could add to their movesets





Shenroe said:


> I'd rather he uses the crossface chicken or another unique submission, Punk is too much fresh off our memories as well to take his signature sub.


I agree that I've like to see Dean reincorporate submissions back into his moveset, but that the Anaconda Vice isn't the way to go; it's too closely associated with Punk (and would probably incite crowds to chant his name when it happens, which pisses off 99.9% of the IWC). Personally, I'd like him to start using the figure-four a little more. Dean has this 'throwback' aesthetic to his persona anyway, so I'd love for him to bring back some old-school maneuvers and make them his own. The figure-four a great, classic submission that most of the younger wrestlers don't really use anymore, and who cares if it causes the crowd to "WOO!"--that chant isn't distracting at all. And it would tie in nicely to Flair endorsing The Shield a couple of months ago (remember that?). The only person who might not like it is The Miz, and who cares what he thinks :lol Or he could come up with something completely new of course.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> I'd rather he uses the crossface chicken or another unique submission, Punk is too much fresh off our memories as well to take his signature sub.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah i knew he had a comedy gimmick too but oh well you never know. I closed the laptop 5-10 min in :lol. I don't even know the result of the match till this day:lmao


:lol That's really the only reason I wanted to watch it, is to see who won. :lmao 



AntMan said:


> The chickenwing kicks all kinds of ass. Great hold that allows a wrestler to make crazy facial expressions while jerking wildly. Backlund and Amborose both look nuts while applying it.


I agree, The Crossface Chicken Wing should be Ambrose's Signature Sub. The one time Ambrose used it, I think it was JBL that said something along the lines of "talk about another nutcase who had it Bob Backlund"


----------



## Odo

Yeah, its more cause I absolutely love the move, I think the proximity of face to face adds to the intensity of it, plus you can really torque back, adds to the drama

Sorry if I hurt any Punk fans! I miss him too


----------



## kendoo

I can really remember but didn't he have some crazy DDT for a finisher a while ago?


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lol That's really the only reason I wanted to watch it, is to see who won. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, The Crossface Chicken Wing should be Ambrose's Signature Sub. The one time Ambrose used it, I think it was JBL that said something along the lines of "talk about another nutcase who had it Bob Backlund"


Well :lol 
Was like Wyatt/Cena but worse, Dean was trying to put over the feud with his intense promos and whatnot just to have Cabana no sold it, touching Dean's butt during the match and play with the crowd.
I won't even be surprised if Ambrose lost lol.



kendoo said:


> I can really remember but didn't he have some crazy DDT for a finisher a while ago?


Hmm in the indies? Fcw?


----------



## Aficionado

The Chickenwing is such a heel submission move. I can only recall Backlund and Syxx ever using it as a finisher. When Dean turns into a villain down the road it would be the perfect move for him to use.

For now, I'd say Rings of Saturn would be better because he can still do his trash talking while he applies it.


----------



## AntMan

Aficionado said:


> The Chickenwing is such a heel submission move. I can only recall Backlund and Syxx ever using it as a finisher. When Dean turns into a villain down the road it would be the perfect move for him to use.
> 
> For now, I'd say Rings of Saturn would be better because he can still do his trash talking while he applies it.


Backlund used it as a face in the 70's/80's, besides lets not pretend Amborose is a typical babyface. It's not lke it's a dirty move and Amborose is a guy who enjoys hurting people.


----------



## Frico

:banderas


----------



## Wynter

Frico said:


> :banderas


:mark: 

I am stupidly happy for Dean :dance

Little shit deserves it all and more :


----------



## Waffelz

:mark:


----------



## Wynter

Dean!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao










That glorious bastard :lol I love how wrestlers act on house shows. The environment is totally more relaxed, fun and the way the talents interact with the crowd is great.

Seth's face though lol


----------



## Frico

Sorry if this was already posted - first time I've seen it :lmao:lmao:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Frico said:


> :banderas


Hell yea he is. I hope a video pops up from the house show tonight I wanna hear that pop :banderas



Waffelz said:


> :mark:


:lmao :mark: That is the best thing ever!! :mark: 



Frico said:


> Sorry if this was already posted - first time I've seen it :lmao:lmao:


:lol :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Waffelz said:


> :mark:


:lmao :lmao Oh, those two!

So glad he's getting reactions like that! :dance


----------



## Belladonna29

Waffelz said:


> :mark:


This pic is amazing; it's begging to be a meme. Dean FTW!! (poor Seth) :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Aficionado said:


> The Chickenwing is such a heel submission move. I can only recall Backlund and Syxx ever using it as a finisher. When Dean turns into a villain down the road it would be the perfect move for him to use.
> 
> For now, I'd say Rings of Saturn would be better because he can still do his trash talking while he applies it.


As mox, he looked good using the chickenwing. I agree that it would be a good addition to his arsenal even though I loved his version of the figure four. It was always so dramatic. Rings of Saturn would be another good one too. I honestly think you could give him any submission move and he'd make it look good.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Give him the Von Erich Claw LOL


----------



## AntMan

The claw is the worst move of all time LOL.


----------



## Frico

From tonight's live event - credit to owner:


----------



## Telos

Waffelz said:


> :mark:


Ambrose that crazy bastard :lmao

Rollins' expression :lmao


----------



## Empress

Waffelz said:


> :mark:



:lmao:lmao

I love it.


----------



## Kratosx23

Looks like he's raping him. :|


----------



## Jingoro

^ i was thinking the same thing


----------



## CALΔMITY

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Looks like he's raping him. :|





Jingoro said:


> ^ i was thinking the same thing


:jay


----------



## Nicole Queen

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Looks like he's raping him. :|


:lmao


For submissions, I'd go with the FF (but more of a signature) since he already uses it anyway, plus it allows him to slap/push people :lol as well as trash talk; the Chickenwing is a must, his crazy ass persona totally requires a submission finisher.

I was kinda thinking about Straitjacket Crossface :mark:









Submissions aside I want to see the Chickenwing Facebuster :banderas


----------



## midnightmischief

Waffelz said:


> :mark:


that is such an awesome shot.... dean looks like he is having the time of his life. HAHAHAHA
poor seth, bet he never expected that when he first picked up that chair :woolcock

_Dean_ - Smile for the camera Seth...
_Seth_ - nooooooo, you know I hate photos when my hairs messed up....


just watched smackdown (finally) great main event. my hats off to dean, great showing... quote of commentary goes to JBL "he's not all there but he's fun to watch" :lol


----------



## Zarra

Waffelz said:


> :mark:


This is my favorite picture :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## PUNKY

Zarra said:


> This is my favorite picture :lmao:lmao:lmao


That pic is fucking priceless. The look on both their face's. :lmao:lmao:lmao Ambrose in his element.


----------



## Ccoffey89

So it's 6am over here and I haven't slept a lick. I'm working on a video for the Dean/Seth feud. It's a slow process. Mainly because I'm trying to fit everything in there from the Shield split up until now. It's already like 4 minutes long and I'm not even half way done. I think I might shorten it up. Idk yet, but I'll post it when I'm done. Just keep in mind I'm no DelGOATo. :lol He's the best when it come to these type of things.


----------



## Nicole Queen

:lmao :lmao :lmao

First wedding dresses, now flowers... He desperately needs to bring back the forks and barbed wire :hmm:



Ccoffey89 said:


> So it's 6am over here and I haven't slept a lick. I'm working on a video for the Dean/Seth feud. It's a slow process. Mainly because I'm trying to fit everything in there from the Shield split up until now. It's already like 4 minutes long and I'm not even half way done. I think I might shorten it up. Idk yet, but I'll post it when I'm done. Just keep in mind I'm no DelGOATo. :lol He's the best when it come to these type of things.


Can't wait to see it :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Ccoffey89 said:


> So it's 6am over here and I haven't slept a lick. I'm working on a video for the Dean/Seth feud. It's a slow process. Mainly because I'm trying to fit everything in there from the Shield split up until now. It's already like 4 minutes long and I'm not even half way done. I think I might shorten it up. Idk yet, but I'll post it when I'm done. Just keep in mind I'm no DelGOATo. :lol He's the best when it come to these type of things.



Yasssss. Do get some sleep though :lol




Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> First wedding dresses, now flowers... He desperately needs to bring back the forks and barbed wire :hmm:


Being in WWE has softened this boy up :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


>















kokepepsi said:


> Ambrose 1k more replies than Reigns thread and 2x the views
> :ti
> 
> PUSH HIM VINCE


:ambrose :ambrose2 :ambrose3





Frico said:


> :banderas


No shit.

They're even marketing him as USP for the November UK tour. I know there was bit of uproar about them only including Reigns in the trailers, but he's very much mentioned and shown positively now. Obvs we all knew this for the beginning :banderas :lenny 




Waffelz said:


> :mark:


This is the greatest thing know to man and exactly why I favour house shows.
This guy just get it. He is absolutely basking in Rollins' misery. This is a bit like me with Deppie and his D-Bry saga :lmao 

P.S. I think I may have just found my new siggy :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


>


Everything they've done so far it's just foreplay :lol Except maybe MITB :hmm:


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is the greatest thing know to man and exactly why I favour house shows.
> This guy just get it. He is absolutely basking in Rollins' misery. This is a bit like me with Deppie and his D-Bry saga :lmao
> 
> P.S. I think I may have just found my new siggy :lmao :lmao


TMR, this whole thing has been pure Ambrollins fodder :lol And it will only get better :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> TMR, this whole thing has been pure Ambrollins fodder :lol And it will only get better :mark:












My Ambrollins heart

Edit: I just noticed the spelling in that meme and it's really pissing me. :cuss :lmao 
HATE shit like that.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Damn straight
:banderas
Link


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ambrollins gives me all the feelings



























tylermoxreigns said:


> Damn straight
> :banderas
> Link


Just thought about posting this :side: Damn you :rep


----------



## BORT

Damn Ambrose's hairline is so damn receding. I wonder if we will see him with a shaved head one day.


----------



## CALΔMITY

God I hope not. I mean I won't support him any less, but I just can't picture him bald. Maybe he'd make like HBK and wear hats more often someday. Really though his hair looks fine when it's dry.


----------



## BORT

Yea I don't mind it, it actually works WITH his "scumbag" gimmick since it makes him look all unkempt. 

Though he may not feel the same way and decide to shave it one day lol.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Why are you bringing up depressing questions? :cuss:

But maybe he will borrow Bray's hat and they could "feud" over it like Savage/Repo Man in 1993 :lmao


----------



## BORT

Nicole Queen said:


> Why are you bringing up depressing questions? :cuss:
> 
> But maybe he will borrow Bray's hat and they could "feud" over it like Savage/Demento in 1993 :lmao


LOL I'm a guy so I know how those damn receding hairlines work. Once it starts its just all downhill from there....:batista3

TBH I wouldn't mind if he came out with a Frank Sinatra type fedora :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

177 said:


> Yea I don't mind it, it actually works WITH his "scumbag" gimmick since it makes him look all unkempt.
> 
> Though he may not feel the same way and decide to shave it one day lol.


Maybe he can get hair implants too :lol


----------



## BORT

Maybe we'll see Dean in one of those hair ads one day just like Chavo


----------



## NeyNey

Waffelz said:


> :mark:


This is one of the most awesome pics of Ambrose I've ever seen, seriously. :cam2
Dean is just fantastic.
He looks like a kid having the greatest time of his life in torturing Rollins. Absolutely brilliant. 
This really is his destiny.


----------



## Deptford

:lmao no Chavo didn't!!! 

LINKKMASTAHH you are now expected to put a link to the promo where every gif came from that you post  
:mark: :mark:


----------



## Romangirl252

Watch smackdown last night on hulu and Dean was great... loved the match with Randy...can't wait to see what he does tomorrow night on raw


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> This is one of the most awesome pics of Ambrose I've ever seen, seriously. :cam2
> Dean is just fantastic.
> He looks like a kid having the greatest time of his life in torturing Rollins. Absolutely brilliant.
> This really is his destiny.


Yeah man. The faces they're both making are priceless :lol
The three of them always look like they're having the time of their lives.

Chavo omg :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

> *7/5 Bloomfield, Co Report - Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose*
> 
> Dean Ambrose beat Seth Rollins via DQ when Rollins hit Ambrose with his MITB briefcase. Really good match between the 2 lots of nearfalls. *Ambrose came out to a big pop, lots of “this is awesome chants” during the match.* Rollins tried to hit the curb stomp on Ambrose after the match on his MITB briefcase but Ambrose reversed it and hit Rollins with the case.
> 
> Biggest Pops:
> Sheamus
> Big E
> Dean Ambrose
> 
> Biggest Heat:
> Seth Rollins
> Alberto Del Rio
> Bo Dallas


source: sethrollinsfans.tumblr.com



Those reports make me happy :banderas

Boys/feud are/is over big time :cheer


----------



## Zarra

Ambrose explaining what wrestling really is

and

















Ambrose being sexy ass fuck


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> source: sethrollinsfans.tumblr.com
> 
> 
> 
> Those reports make me happy :banderas
> 
> Boys/feud are/is over big time :cheer


:dance


----------



## Shenroe

How the fuck does Big E had a bigger pop fpalm. sheamus is understandable though


----------



## BORT

Smackdown usually has alot more marks. Big E's been a face longer than Ambrose I believe.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> How the fuck does Big E had a bigger pop fpalm. sheamus is understandable though


I'm sure with some superstars the reactions vary from place to place. It's nice to know that Ambrose is still getting pops.


----------



## Nicole Queen

More Ambrollins :dance (since my mood is always _on_ for them) in the form of Dean on commentary :mark: praising the fuck out of his brot--- fellow scumbag :lol
































The love was strong :banderas

Still waiting for Dean on commentary again :ambrose2

Plus he could sell everything to everyone in the space of three minutes :ambrose3 Hearing him talk about wrestlers/storylines gets me more hyped than anything else WWE shows us.


----------



## Frico

Shenroe said:


> How the fuck does Big E had a bigger pop fpalm. sheamus is understandable though


Another report on wrestlinginc actually says Ambrose outpopped Sheamus:


> * Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins tore down the house in the main event with Ambrose winnign by DQ. Ambrose got the best of Rollins, fighting in and out of the ring.
> 
> The main event was great, crowd really into it with lots of heat for Rollins.
> 
> *Biggest pops:*
> 
> 1. Dean Ambrose
> 2. Sheamus
> 
> *Biggest heat:*
> 
> 1. Seth Rollins
> 2. I'd say Del Rio but the performance he and Sheamus put on got him some cheers


http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0706/577774/wwe-live-event-results/

But that's usually how these reports go. It's always different for some people or sometimes the same. Regardless, I'm just happy with Dean's reactions.


----------



## Wynter

Shiiiit, they better pop/mark their tits and dicks off with the way Ambrose has been killing it lately :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shiiiit, they better pop/mark their tits and dicks off with the way Ambrose has been killing it lately :lol


Big thanks for the visual Wynter :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

Frico said:


> Another report on wrestlinginc actually says Ambrose outpopped Sheamus:
> 
> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0706/577774/wwe-live-event-results/
> 
> But that's usually how these reports go. It's always different for some people or sometimes the same. Regardless, I'm just happy with Dean's reactions.


Yeah, that's kinda relative, but Dean is still getting some of the biggest pops on house shows/TV so it's all good :dance


----------



## Wynter

tylermoxreigns said:


> Big thanks for the visual Wynter :lmao












I'm always here to please :


















And thirst/mark over Ambrose :ambrose


----------



## BrownianMotion

If Sheamus got huge pops then obviously this wasn't a smark crowd. So Ambrose is very over with both casuals _and_ smarks. Excellent!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm always here to please :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thirst/mark over Ambrose :ambrose


Always room for more... 









:dance:dance:dance

:ambrose3


----------



## Wynter

House shows are always a great environment. Most people who buy tickets are there to have a good time and enjoy themselves. There will always be a group in the audience who want to be known and different, but house shows are typically have a good atmosphere.

The wrestlers are much more relaxed, with their personalities showing more and just having fun fan servicing the crowd.

Ryback got Feed Me More chants and he screamed "I still got it!" :lmao 
Plus, Dean and that damn picture with poor Seth. Canada has been getting some fun shows. Stardust even hugged someone after Curtis Axel yelled at them lol

EDIT: @tylermoxreigns :ambrose


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shiiiit, they better pop/mark their tits and dicks off with the way Ambrose has been killing it lately :lol


:vince2:trips5


----------



## Nicole Queen

Watching some old Ambrose as US champion and I love how came across as super smug and suave mofo :ambrose3

And now he's no-nonsense, ready to rumble guy who can't wait to get his hands on you :ambrose :berried :rollins

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Wynter

This gif is so appropriate for any time Dean cuts a promo or just on my damn tv screen in general:










That man :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> Watching some old Ambrose as US champion and I love how came across as super smug and suave mofo :ambrose3
> 
> And now he's no-nonsense, ready to rumble guy who can't wait to get his hands on you :ambrose :berried :rollins
> 
> :banderas :banderas :banderas


How the tables turned at the end though hahaha. He was sick of that piece of tin crap










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Wynter

And poor Seth was like "Dude...treat it with some damn respect :no:"

:lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> And poor Seth was like "Dude...treat it with some damn respect :no:"
> 
> :lmao


And the gif gods didn't let us down w/ capturing that either


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Waffelz said:


> :mark:


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Divine Arion

Finally catching up on Smackdown. 

Dean vs Seth continues to be the highlight of WWE programming for me. Although Jericho vs Bray Wyatt is certainly next on my list lol. Love how the crowd just eats up everything these two do and the beatdowns continue to remain fresh. I would love to see them do something backstage though to change it up a bit. I just got the flashbacks to when the Shield rampaged backstage at Smackdown and beat up 3MB and Brad Maddox. Ah the wonderful memories. 

Orton vs Ambrose was a fun match. I miss Orton's more sadistic side so nice to see how he took advantage of Dean's injury like that. And of course Dean with that excellent psychology of his. Really would love to see these two have more singles matches especially if they were both in batshit insane mode lol. 

Awaiting the moment when Seth does something to prevent Dean from being present for a cash-in. Whether it be something like injuring Dean enough to keep him off tv or even the mentioned arrest storyline. Guess we'll just have to see. 

Happy to see some bromance with Ambrose and Reigns too even if it was for a brief moment. 



Waffelz said:


> :mark:


:sodone These two! This picture is amazing! Poor Seth, that "Nuuuu I hates you for this, Dean." look on his face. 



Nicole Queen said:


> More Ambrollins :dance (since my mood is always _on_ for them) in the form of Dean on commentary :mark: praising the fuck out of his brot--- fellow scumbag :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The love was strong :banderas
> 
> Still waiting for Dean on commentary again :ambrose2
> 
> Plus he could sell everything to everyone in the space of three minutes :ambrose3 Hearing him talk about wrestlers/storylines gets me more hyped than anything else WWE shows us.


:banderas Those Ambrose and Rollins feels! I too anticipate when he gets back on commentary. Just to be out there to troll Seth and put JBL in his place. You just know he'll have some witty response for JBL if he tells Dean that he should be more appreciative towards Seth for everything lol.


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


>





tylermoxreigns said:


>


:lmao I love how Seth casually rolls and picks it up :dance Those two 


























WynterWarm12 said:


>


DA PROMO GOD 

DAT PINK HAIR :lmao No wonder he chose the wedding dress :lmao


----------



## Zarra

Nicole Queen said:


>


our lord and savior :bow


----------



## Telos

tylermoxreigns said:


> How the tables turned at the end though hahaha. He was sick of that piece of tin crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao





tylermoxreigns said:


> And the gif gods didn't let us down w/ capturing that either


I had just watched the segment that was from last night :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

This sassy little shit :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


>


I was there for this. I wanna say Newcastle in 2013... April. The good ol' days. The night I had a Dad of a John Cena fan decked out in all the green gear sitting behind me. Right down to the wrist bands. Both of them; jorts, green shirts, green hats, wrist bands, and trainers/sneakers. He had this massive DSLR camera as well and they kept checking the time. fpalm I don't even recall Cena being there, I think I took great delight in that too, may have even shouted loudly how Cena wasn't at the show. :lol (I am a horrible person).




> 4. Dean Ambrose beat Seth Rollins via DQ. *A 25-minute match.* It was a very good back and forth match between the two teams. It entertaining when Dean threw chairs into the ring and, Seth tossed Dean out of the ring. Seth told the referee to get rid of the the chairs then pulled the top turnbuckle off. He ran out grabbed his Money in the Bank briefcase and brought in the ring. He tried to hit Dean with it, but Dean got a hold of it and threw it out of the ring. A few minutes later, Dean tried to pull Seth back into the ring, but Seth blasted Dean in the head causing a DQ. After the match Dean and Seth continued fighting, but it ended when Dean grabbed the MIB briefcase from Seth and kept it as Seth ran towards the exit. Dean threw it down and the ref took it and gave it back to Seth.


25 minutes of GOATNESS :rollins :ambrose3
Jealous of all you Americans/Canadians for getting this feud and I had them together against RyBack and Axel :side: fpalm


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> I was there for this. I wanna say Newcastle in 2013... April. The good ol' days. The night I had a Dad of a John Cena fan decked out in all the green gear sitting behind me. Right down to the wrist bands. Both of them; jorts, green shirts, green hats, wrist bands, and trainers/sneakers. He had this massive DSLR camera as well and they kept checking the time. fpalm I don't even recall Cena being there, I think I took great delight in that too, may have even shouted loudly how Cena wasn't at the show. :lol (I am a horrible person).


:lmao



> 25 minutes of GOATNESS :rollins :ambrose3
> Jealous of all you Americans/Canadians for getting this feud and I had them together against RyBack and Axel :side: fpalm


Jealous of everyone else in the world who can watch them live :side: I'd never be able to  

Though I might jump to the States just to watch an event with them :lol


----------



## Black Widow

tylermoxreigns said:


> How the tables turned at the end though hahaha. He was sick of that piece of tin crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao



On that night no fucks were given :lmao




Waffelz said:


> :mark:


Nice pic of nice moment.:lmao:ex:


----------



## Nicole Queen

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Greatest thing since sliced bread :lol






And some BADASSERY :ass

If you haven't, check all the work of this guy, it's AMAZING :banderas


----------



## SubZero3:16

Another view of this epicness :banderas


----------



## Tammy88

Can anyone link to a promo I saw from years ago, where he spends ages describing this itch and being unable to scratch it and the relief when you finally get it, and then he brings out his belt from behind is back (relating that to the itch)??

Does anyone even have a clue what I'm on about or did I just make this up?!


----------



## Ccoffey89

Video is rendering as I type. I might have to make some adjustments and I know want to put a couple filters on it, but it should be done tonight. I'll post it as soon as I can.


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> Video is rendering as I type. I might have to make some adjustments and I know want to put a couple filters on it, but it should be done tonight. I'll post it as soon as I can.


Looking forward to it :mark:


----------



## own1997

Ambrose is really clicking as a babyface right now, it's great to see. So far so good for all three Shield members.


----------



## Telos

Tammy88 said:


> Can anyone link to a promo I saw from years ago, where he spends ages describing this itch and being unable to scratch it and the relief when you finally get it, and then he brings out his belt from behind is back (relating that to the itch)??
> 
> Does anyone even have a clue what I'm on about or did I just make this up?!


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> And poor Seth was like "Dude...treat it with some damn respect :no:"
> 
> :lmao


And that was how Seth started hating Dean :lmao



Nicole Queen said:


> This sassy little shit :lol


STOP BREAKING MY HEART YOU.

How utterly polite though :lmao :lmao



tylermoxreigns said:


> 25 minutes of GOATNESS :rollins :ambrose3
> Jealous of all you Americans/Canadians for getting this feud and I had them together against RyBack and Axel :side: fpalm


T-twenty-five minutes :faint:



SubZero3:16 said:


> Another view of this epicness :banderas


ZERO!!!!! :cheer


----------



## Ccoffey89

Ok Ambros and Rollinites alike, keep in mind I'm no Delbusto, and I don't have all the fancy filters on my cheap ass program, but none the less here's what I came up with. It's kinda long. I had it over 8 minutes and trimmed it down to like 6 and halfish. 






Not too happy about the music, but it was the best stock music my program had for something like this.


----------



## Deptford

Good shit Ccoffey! :mark: :mark: 
I can't make packages for shit! 


This feud... so much emotions I have yet to experience... 



Also - MAMA ZERO!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Telos said:


>




Telos!!! Sherlock gonna sherlock wit dat link!




And the sex noises Ambrose makes at the 1:00 mark, good gawd almighty I need to take a moment for myself.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> Good shit Ccoffey! :mark: :mark:
> I can't make packages for shit!
> 
> 
> This feud... so much emotions I have yet to experience...
> 
> 
> 
> Also - MAMA ZERO!!!!!!!!


Appreciate it. I've seen it about a thousand times while making it and watched it again when I uploaded and noticed alot of shit I would redo. But yea thats me staying up until 6:30am this morning working on it slept for 4 hours and spent a good portion working on it today. It takes me forever with the program I have. I wanna get Sony Vegas or something.


----------



## CALΔMITY

"I don't think I can handle that please don't." :lmao
Love that little shit.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Just some commentary to get to remember the glorious times of Dean wearing a headset :lol

















































Ccoffey89 said:


>


:rep



Telos said:


>


*GOD* :lmao



> I am the king of the universe! I am the absolute ruler of the world! I am the greatest wrestler ever on the face of the earth! - Moxley, IWA drunken deathmatch


Continuing the self-praise :lol He definitely has ego the size of watermelon :cool2

Anyone have a link to it? :rep


----------



## CALΔMITY

I hope that they have Ambrose come out for commentary with one of Seth's future matches. Ambrose just kills it every time.


----------



## Vics1971

Ccoffey89 said:


> Ok Ambros and Rollinites alike, keep in mind I'm no Delbusto, and I don't have all the fancy filters on my cheap ass program, but none the less here's what I came up with. It's kinda long. I had it over 8 minutes and trimmed it down to like 6 and halfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too happy about the music, but it was the best stock music my program had for something like this.


This is great Ccoffey, I wish I could do this kind if thing. Very well put together, I'm, impressed.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I wish I could watch ccoffey's compilation bid. I'll have to wait till I get home.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Calamity Glitch said:


> I hope that they have Ambrose come out for commentary with one of Seth's future matches. Ambrose just kills it every time.


Yes please.


----------



## Skylar19

He's perfect.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ambrose on commentary will be the only reason I won't take notice of Seth in the ring :lol 



Skylar19 said:


> He's perfect.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Fucking hell, Nicole! You can't bring out such sexy gifs this early in the damn morning :lmao


The second gif just kills me every time. That smug glorious bastard :banderas


----------



## Black Widow

Nicole Queen said:


> Just some commentary to get to remember the glorious times of Dean wearing a headset :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you by any chance have a link to that Smackdown? or do you know the date so I can download it? I want to watch it again,but I can't find it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Fucking hell, Nicole! You can't bring out such sexy gifs this early in the damn morning :lmao
> 
> 
> The second gif just kills me every time. That smug glorious bastard :banderas

























Black Widow said:


> Do you by any chance have a link to that Smackdown? or do you know the date so I can download it? I want to watch it again,but I can't find it.


SD 09/06/13, the match he comments during it's between Ziggler and Ryback


----------



## AWR

Does anyone think Ambrose is shoddy on the mic? He sometimes has trouble piecing together sentences.. I just think it's an area where he could improve going forward


----------



## Nicole Queen

AWR said:


> Does anyone think Ambrose is shoddy on the mic? He sometimes has trouble piecing together sentences.. I just think it's an area where he could improve going forward












There's nothing I can fault him on when he speaks 

:draper2 :draper2 :draper2


----------



## CALΔMITY

AWR said:


> Does anyone think Ambrose is shoddy on the mic? He sometimes has trouble piecing together sentences.. I just think it's an area where he could improve going forward


Pretty sure you're the only one.


----------



## jamal.

AWR said:


> Does anyone think Ambrose is shoddy on the mic? He sometimes has trouble piecing together sentences.. I just think it's an area where he could improve going forward


I think you're talking about his interviews prolly.


----------



## NotAllThere

AWR said:


> Does anyone think Ambrose is shoddy on the mic? He sometimes has trouble piecing together sentences.. I just think it's an area where he could improve going forward


He's not the Rock where he just rattles off his promos like they are rehearsed all the time. His promos give the feel of being impromptu and coming from a relatively disturbed mind. Look at some of his older backstage stuff and he can be smooth as hell, but that doesn't fit his character. 

Ambrose just gets it. He is always in character and he does all the little things so well. That is why this thread is almost 100% people having orgasms over Ambrose. He is that damn good.


----------



## Nicole Queen

NotAllThere said:


> He's not the Rock where he just rattles off his promos like they are rehearsed all the time. His promos give the feel of being impromptu and coming from a relatively disturbed mind. Look at some of his older backstage stuff and he can be smooth as hell, but that doesn't fit his character.


:clap :clap :clap



NotAllThere said:


> Ambrose just gets it. He is always in character and he does all the little things so well. *That is why this thread is almost 100% people having orgasms over Ambrose.* He is that damn good.


:lmao Aptly said :lmao


----------



## Wynter

AWR said:


> Does anyone think Ambrose is shoddy on the mic? He sometimes has trouble piecing together sentences.. I just think it's an area where he could improve going forward













:lol Nah, JK. Are you talking about his ramblings and how he sometimes can jump to one topic to another without completing his sentences first?

Because that's all apart of his character 

And a little bit of himself too, because he does that even in interviews lol


----------



## Black Widow

AWR said:


> Does anyone think Ambrose is shoddy on the mic? He sometimes has trouble piecing together sentences.. I just think it's an area where he could improve going forward


:dazzlerark2:heyman5:takerunk4fpalm


----------



## Joshi Judas

Opinions vary. No need to be outraged :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Opinions vary. No need to be outraged :lol


:ambrose2

Rule of thumb when dealing with us Ambrose marks. Either you're praising him or you're dead WRONG.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well it's good I never criticize him then unk :lol

One of the best things about Dean's promo style though is he can get the point across and impress you even with a short promo- doesn't need a lot of time to say anything, yet leaves quite an impression.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Well it's good I never criticize him then unk :lol
> 
> One of the best things about Dean's promo style though is he can get the point across and impress you even with a short promo- doesn't need a lot of time to say anything, yet leaves quite an impression.


Yeah especially that last time. Before he rushed to the ring his promo was short yet sweet and down to the point. He can run a two minute promo or a two hour promo, no matter.


----------



## Black Widow

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Opinions vary. No need to be outraged :lol


 True.I have read bad comments about Ambrose,but never a bad comment about his promos,that's why I was surprised and I disagee,but we are all allowed to have opinion.




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Well it's good I never criticize him then unk :lol
> 
> One of the best things about Dean's promo style though is he can get the point across and impress you even with a short promo- doesn't need a lot of time to say anything, yet leaves quite an impression.


^^This.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: Raw main event



Cena, Ambrose & Reigns vs Rollins, Wyatt & Orton

Ignoring the fuck out of Cena because my Ambreigns heart is screaming :mark:



:ambrose


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Raw main event
> 
> 
> 
> Cena, Ambrose & Reigns vs Rollins, Wyatt & Orton
> 
> Ignoring the fuck out of Cena because my Ambreigns heart is screaming :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose


The possibility of 


Spoiler:  



Wyatt vs Ambrose and Rollins vs Ambrose



too much :done


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Raw main event
> 
> 
> 
> Cena, Ambrose & Reigns vs Rollins, Wyatt & Orton
> 
> Ignoring the fuck out of Cena because my Ambreigns heart is screaming :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose





Spoiler: raw



Yay more Ambreigns. :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Raw main event
> 
> 
> 
> Cena, Ambrose & Reigns vs Rollins, Wyatt & Orton
> 
> Ignoring the fuck out of Cena because my Ambreigns heart is screaming :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose


:dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


----------



## Wynter

JacqSparrow said:


> :dance:dance:dance:dance:dance


HALFIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :dance :cheer


Hey, boo :


And :mark: Imma need for Cena to keep his ass in a corner somewhere and let dat Ambreigns work :reigns :ambrose3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Raw isn't live?


----------



## OMGeno

I posted that spoiler in the Raw thread. I wish Cena would keep his ass far away from Ambreigns matches. Ugh. It might not even be right, it was just in the commercials here in Canada for the Montreal Raw. They tend to change things a lot and it's been advertised that way for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Wynter

Still don't understand how Bray is teaming up with anybody. It just looks so weird :lol

And ewwww, Raw isn't live? fpalm get ready for some editing :no:

Wait,isn't the same time in Montreal and America? Don't see why it wouldn't be live.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> HALFIEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! :dance :cheer
> 
> 
> Hey, boo :
> 
> 
> And :mark: Imma need for Cena to keep his ass in a corner somewhere and let dat Ambreigns work :reigns :ambrose3


HALFIE BOOOOOOO!!!!!!! :cheer :dance :mark: *glomp*



Spoiler: Raw spoiler



Sigh, if only Jericho was the third guy instead. I wouldn't even exist anymore. I'd just be particles 

I hope Cena gets knocked out early :dance. We have been utterly deprived of Ambreigns and we need as much of it as we can get!!

Bray and Orton. Halfie, that crazy stable is happening!


----------



## OMGeno

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Raw isn't live?


It's just the match that's being advertised as the main event for the Montreal Raw tonight, been on commercials in Canada. They also have been advertising Daniel Bryan for some of the Canada shows so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Bray, Orton and Ambrose forming a stable full of crazy motherfuckers would slay my whole life. I wouldn't be able to breathe :lol

I hope Cena does like he did last time on Raw. Stay his ass on the sidelines, waiting for his tag 90 percent of the match lol. Just left the Ambreigns bromance flow please :banderas

Fuck it, I hope Roman and Dean ignore Cena like they did last time :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Well it's good I never criticize him then unk :lol
> 
> One of the best things about Dean's promo style though is he can get the point across and impress you even with a short promo- doesn't need a lot of time to say anything, yet leaves quite an impression.


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Bray, Orton and Ambrose forming a stable full of crazy motherfuckers would slay my whole life. I wouldn't be able to breathe :lol
> 
> I hope Cena does like he did last time on Raw. Stay his ass on the sidelines, waiting for his tag 90 percent of the match lol. Just left the Ambreigns bromance flow please :banderas
> 
> Fuck it, I hope Roman and Dean ignore Cena like they did last time :lmao


I need this stable. The kind of antics they could get up to alone would be brilliant :lmao

Cena can hide under the ring for all I care :lol I hope they just hug out their probable victory in front of him again while he just sulks.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh well so this is just being advertised and Raw IS live then. So this may end up not happening.

Wyatt makes no sense seeing as he's involved with Jericho. The Demon Kane though fpalm


----------



## NeyNey

Ccoffey89 said:


>


5:43 - 6:49 :banderas :banderas :banderas Love the music within that part. 



Nicole Queen said:


>


Loved that. (Y)(Y)(Y)



SubZero3:16 said:


> Another view of this epicness :banderas


Thanks Sub!!!! :banderas

Can't wait for RAW, no matter what happens! 
Still hoping for another Ambrose-on-commentary-match. :lmao


----------



## Wynter

I was expecting Ambreigns vs Randy and Seth.

Wyatt and Cena are not needed as far as I'm concerned :lol

Bray needs to worry about Jericho while Cena can just stay his ass backstage lol



Spoiler: Poor Seth


----------



## OMGeno

When people post my spoilers from another thread I wish they would use the full context. I said it was just being advertised in the commercials, not that it was a sure thing.


----------



## AWR

I'm not saying that he can't cut a good promo as he plays his character extremely well.. He has a lot of charisma.. but lets face it he ain't in the same league as Jericho, JBL, The Rock, Edge, Cena on the Mic. He lacks fluency which all of the above have, I doubt that he'll be able to crack it as a mega star because of it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Poor Seth


:lmao LIES LIES LIES :lmao



AWR said:


> I'm not saying that he can't cut a good promo as he plays his character extremely well.. He has a lot of charisma.. but lets face it he ain't in the same league as Jericho, JBL, The Rock, Edge, Cena on the Mic. He lacks fluency which all of the above have, I doubt that he'll be able to crack it as a mega star because of it.


Interesting sig you have :hmm:

Bar Jericho everybody on that list is inferior compared to DA PROMO GOD 

I'm sorry but if Ambrose's unique promo style is not for you ->







:lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I was expecting Ambreigns vs Randy and Seth.
> 
> Wyatt and Cena are not needed as far as I'm concerned :lol
> 
> Bray needs to worry about Jericho while Cena can just stay his ass backstage lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Poor Seth


Eh, Cena must stick his nose in everywhere.

Maybe Jericho interferes somehow :dance

:lmao Oh Seth. You'll never live that down.


----------



## AWR

Umm better than The Rock? I don't think so, I love him as much as you do but find me an Ambrose promo better than this:


----------



## Wynter

Ummmm, Nicole, Imma need you to bar The Rock from the list too, like you got some damn sense :lol

EDIT: AWR, you only need this part: iaO3M1sa9sw


----------



## Shenroe

AWR said:


> I'm not saying that he can't cut a good promo as he plays his character extremely well.. He has a lot of charisma.. but lets face it he ain't in the same league as Jericho, JBL, The Rock, Edge, Cena on the Mic. He lacks fluency which all of the above have, I doubt that he'll be able to crack it as a mega star because of it.


 I don't how to take that sig out of context, let alone with your posts :lol. Are you an Ambrose mark?


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ummmm, Nicole, Imma need you to bar The Rock from the list too, like you got some damn sense :lol


:no: Fine :lol

Just finding Ambrose much more diverse and interesting than someone like the Rock (who is a GOAT mic worker no doubt) but he's a bit same-ish ? for me :hmm:

Different strokes for different folks, but no doubt Ambrose is GOD 

Rock promo against JeriGOAT?  Promos are Jericho because he invented them :lol

Give me GOATbrose/JeriGOAT on the mic, _now_
:sodone


----------



## AWR

Thanks, WynterWarm12 

I am most certainly an Ambrose mark, I'm just critiquing his mic skills.. he has only been on the scene for 12 months and we already have some people calling him the best cutter in WWE/WWF history. The Rock was solid for 12 years and a mega star due to his mic ability, Cena has been solid for 10 years and carried the company. As much as I love him, I don't see Ambrose in the same category as the stars I mentioned above..


----------



## Shenroe

AWR said:


> Thanks, WynterWarm12
> 
> I am most certainly an Ambrose mark, I'm just critiquing his mic skills.. he has only been on the scene for 12 months and we already have some people calling him the best cutter in WWE/WWF history. The Rock was solid for 12 years and a mega star due to his mic ability, Cena has been solid for 10 years and carried the company. As much as I love him, I don't see Ambrose in the same category as the stars I mentioned above..


...But that sig.. The meaning?


----------



## Nicole Queen

AWR said:


> Thanks, WynterWarm12
> 
> I am most certainly an Ambrose mark, I'm just critiquing his mic skills.. he has only been on the scene for 12 months and we already have some people calling him the best cutter in WWE/WWF history. The Rock was solid for 12 years and a mega star due to his mic ability, Cena has been solid for 10 years and carried the company. As much as I love him, I don't see Ambrose in the same category as the stars I mentioned above..


Yes, except Ambrose has plenty of Moxley promos that throw him into GOAT territory :genius

He did get development deal just with one promo #NeverGonnaLetYouForget :lol



Shenroe said:


> ...But that sig.. The meaning?


A question that plagues my existence :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

AWR said:


> I'm not saying that he can't cut a good promo as he plays his character extremely well.. He has a lot of charisma.. but lets face it he ain't in the same league as Jericho, JBL, The Rock, Edge, Cena on the Mic. He lacks fluency which all of the above have, I doubt that he'll be able to crack it as a mega star because of it.


Your Sig, what the hell! :lmao :lmao :lmao
Well it's your opinion, but everybody has its own style and is epic with it. 
Rock, Edge, Jericho etc. etc. are all special, same with Ambrose. 
Maybe it's his style and you just don't like it that much than a lack of anything? 
He is just extremly good in making it seem like he talks about legit emotions and not just reading a script.
And I like it more when it comes across deep, real and natural.

Edit: Now that you are talking about the guys in the business for 12 years... wait another 12 years and I think you will put Ambrose above all of them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

He's not as versatile as a Ric Flair or Mick Foley who are the two GOATS on the mic imo, but he's really really good with his style. It's all part of the package, it comes with his character. If he wasn't the Lunatic Fringe, maybe he'd be more of a smooth, fluent talker. But since he's almost always in Ambrose mode, that style works great for him.

Kinda like Austin. Even in shoot interviews and talk shows, he comes across as this tough no-nonsense ass-whoopin SOB :lol But he was amazing on the mic, and it worked for his character, despite being only one style. Same goes for Ambrose.

This is kinda why I rank Mick Foley and Ric Flair so high. That RANGE they have while talking. Godly.


----------



## AWR

I don't give a damn whether he cut one promo to score a deal or not.. A high percentage of wrestlers in the company who haven't got the physique or athleticism would've had to do the same. I'm not questioning anyone about his style, gimmick or charisma but in terms of raw mic ability, he is still unproven, and(in my opinion) lacks fluency which is masked by the persona he pulls of quite well.


----------



## Wynter

AWR, your sig...I tried to ignore it, but dude, whyyyy :lol

Random Ambrose FTW


----------



## OMGeno

I feel like everyone has their favorites on the mic and it doesn't mean they are or aren't the GOAT's, it just means they're your favorites. It's very subjective. There are a few who are undeniably great, but the best are just preference. It's the same as favorite wrestler. There are very few people who will agree on a list of top 5 ever because everyone has different tastes. I'm not concerned if there are people who don't like Ambrose on the mic, because I do :draper2


----------



## AWR

I don't want to go off topic but my signature is a unique way of encapsulating Ambrose's dark, psychotic personality.


----------



## Nicole Queen

AWR said:


> I don't give a damn whether he cut one promo to score a deal or not.. A high percentage of wrestlers in the company who haven't got the physique or athleticism would've had to do the same. I'm not questioning anyone about his style, gimmick or charisma but in terms of raw mic ability, he is still unproven, and(in my opinion) lacks fluency which is masked by the persona he pulls of quite well.


They would have done the same and they _wouldn't_ have been able to :lol

Seriously check some older stuff instead of basing everything on WWE where he is quite limited and yet hasn't shown what he can do :no:

:hmm: That sig makes me think we're feeding a troll :hmm:

Random Bitchbrose gif 







:lmao


----------



## Shenroe

AWR said:


> I don't want to go off topic but my signature is a unique way of encapsulating Ambrose's dark, psychotic personality.


Repped.


----------



## NeyNey

AWR said:


> I don't want to go off topic but my signature is a unique way of encapsulating Ambrose's dark, psychotic personality.


But why highlighting his fucking nostrils? :lmao

Edit:



Nicole Queen said:


> Random Bitchbrose gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Reminds me of my GOAT-bitch-Ambrose-moment.










So fucking fucking good.
His bitchslaps are fucking glorious.


----------



## AWR

Nicole Queen said:


> They would have done the same and they _wouldn't_ have been able to :lol
> 
> Seriously check some older stuff instead of basing everything on WWE where he is quite limited and yet hasn't shown what he can do :no:
> 
> :hmm: That sig makes me think we're feeding a troll :hmm:


You opinion is based upon nothing.. Yes he has cut some great promos but we are talking about the best WWE/WWF mic workers of all time here.. it's another level of performing compared to the indies. Whether it's a confidence factor I don't know.. but he just isn't on the same level as Jericho, The Rock & Cena. Am I troll because I have differing opinion, I think not.


----------



## Nicole Queen

About the comparisons to Rock and Cena - I just feel that we all know they are great mic workers, but they've build this reputation in one place. Granted, they have worked flawlessly as faces and heels at different times, but it's all been somehow IMO limited by WWF/E. Even comparing back in Attitude and Cena's Thuganomics and so on has seem somewhat outstanding in terms of WWE but not in terms of the whole industry.

It's not something against their abilities, but the same way every WWE home-grown guy has been in only one environment that is always deeply protected.

About Ambrose/Moxley there haven't been limits and rules and so on - he has always talked freely, always infused his own life into his character and has worked over many territories, many different types of fans and he has proven why he's great and compelling to watch and listen. For comparison, Daniel Bryan's wrestling style (that many refer to "weak kicks" pales so much in comparison to his outings in indies/Japan/Mexico/etc.

Just for me, guys that have experience outside of the WWE cacoon are much more diverse and interesting, even though I do love WWE home-grown guys too :lol



Girls, prepare your bodies for incoming gif spam  Lurking very deep in Tumblr and I have to share the feels :angel


----------



## CALΔMITY

AWR said:


> I don't want to go off topic but my signature is a unique way of encapsulating Ambrose's dark, psychotic personality.


I was right to not take you seriously. :




NeyNey said:


> But why highlighting his fucking nostrils? :lmao
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of my GOAT-bitch-Ambrose-moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So fucking fucking good.
> His bitchslaps are fucking glorious.


Love those gifs. Love those sassy moments. I don't believe that I saw that one with cody, though.


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> Ok Ambros and Rollinites alike, keep in mind I'm no Delbusto, and I don't have all the fancy filters on my cheap ass program, but none the less here's what I came up with. It's kinda long. I had it over 8 minutes and trimmed it down to like 6 and halfish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too happy about the music, but it was the best stock music my program had for something like this.


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## Nicole Queen

Just gonna leave this here :rep


----------



## Banez

Nicole Queen said:


>



i thought of sycho sid on those last 2 images :lol


----------



## Wynter

I'm just gonna leave these here


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm just gonna leave these here


YASSSSSS


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm just gonna leave these here


:homer2










Ambrollins is superior :cool2


----------



## Black Widow

AWR said:


> Thanks, WynterWarm12
> 
> I am most certainly an Ambrose mark, I'm just critiquing his mic skills.. he has only been on the scene for 12 months and we already have some people calling him the best cutter in WWE/WWF history. The Rock was solid for 12 years and a mega star due to his mic ability, Cena has been solid for 10 years and carried the company. As much as I love him, I don't see Ambrose in the same category as the stars I mentioned above..


Okay,he's in the scene for more than 12 months and most of the people here are familiar with his work before WWE,but still I don't think anyone here said he's the best mic worker of all time.(At least I didn't see the comment if someone did) We're are just saying that he's great on mic.I can watch him talking for hours,but I see where you are coming from here.I really don't like when people say about someone "He's the best wrestler of all the time,he's the best on mic" or something like that because there are many great wrestlers and we all have our favorites.


----------



## NeyNey

Nicole Queen said:


>


Yeah, n this :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Yeah, n this :banderas


Oh my god I can't stop laughing. :lmao

We need more of this in the future.


----------



## Wynter

Nicole Queen said:


> :homer2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrollins is superior :cool2





Spoiler: Nicole Get Your Life Together








































Now act like you have some sense and join Team Ambreigns :ambrose :reigns


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> :homer2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrollins is superior :cool2




















And because I haven't seen this in here so far:

http://instagram.com/p/qIT4IvpXY8/ --Dean/Seth house show match vid


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Nicole Get Your Life Together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now act like you have some sense and join Team Ambreigns :ambrose :reigns


I'm on teams Ambrollins/Ambreigns/Ambrolleigns I will let you know :cool2

But the GOATs are #1 :angel



















































Business partners, yeah right :homer2


----------



## Deptford

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He's not as versatile as a Ric Flair or Mick Foley who are the two GOATS on the mic imo, but he's really really good with his style. It's all part of the package, it comes with his character. If he wasn't the Lunatic Fringe, maybe he'd be more of a smooth, fluent talker. But since he's almost always in Ambrose mode, that style works great for him.
> 
> Kinda like Austin. Even in shoot interviews and talk shows, he comes across as this tough no-nonsense ass-whoopin SOB :lol But he was amazing on the mic, and it worked for his character, despite being only one style. Same goes for Ambrose.
> 
> This is kinda why I rank Mick Foley and Ric Flair so high. That RANGE they have while talking. Godly.


Good post Raven!! I agree that Dean only has one style on the mic but is such a good unique style!! Like a waaaaaaay better Raven!!! 
:lol you two have same name!!! Is that what name is after is your favorite wrestler raven from ECW, Raven??  


WynterWarm12 - smdh at you, girl. Smh :no: :lol


----------



## Wynter

uh huh, look at this happy motherfucker at Roman giving him attention










Ambrollins had a cute little run, but Ambreigns is where it's at. Dean called Roman a Beacon of Light for goodness sake :lmao

Reposting because Ambreigns will always be greater than all your ships :










Okay, I'm done blessing this thread with such glory :cool2


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ambrollins had a cute little run, but Ambreigns is where it's at. Dean called Roman a Beacon of Light for goodness sake :lmao
> 
> Reposting because Ambreigns will always be greater than all your ships :
> 
> Okay, I'm done blessing this thread with such glory :cool2


:lmao










But I'll call a truce in the name of the GOAT :ambrose3 and say that all combos from Ambrolleigns have their pros :cool2


----------



## Wynter

Ambrolleigns love? We can agree on that. They all slay in various combinations. 

Truce, in the name of the Holy Titty Master, amen


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Okay, I'm done blessing this thread with such glory :cool2


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Wynter you sooo funny!!!!


----------



## Wynter

Hey Deppie Love!!! :dance :cheer


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Hey Deppie Love!!! :dance :cheer


I was smh at you earlier in the thread but I over it now  

Did you photoshop that?? :lol


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'll call a truce in the name of the GOAT :ambrose3 and say that all combos from Ambrolleigns have their pros :cool2


:dance Old-school Ambrollins!

*cough* Right, truce


----------



## Wynter

:lol Nope, can't take credit for that. Tumblr girls came up with that beauty :lol

You don't ride for Ambreigns, Deppie? :

Oh and I saw your "Fuck Daniel Bryan" video


:trips

Yes, Halfie, truce!










:evil:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> Just gonna leave this here :rep



YASSSS



NeyNey said:


> But why highlighting his fucking nostrils? :lmao


Why the fuck not, Ney? Goat nostrils.... GOAT EVERYTHING
Best sig in the history of sigs
:lmao



WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: Raw main event
> 
> 
> 
> Cena, Ambrose & Reigns vs Rollins, Wyatt & Orton
> 
> Ignoring the fuck out of Cena because my Ambreigns heart is screaming :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :ambrose


When are you people going to realise that this is not the way its' supposed to be

AMBROLLINS
All together now... AM-BROLL-INS



Nicole Queen said:


> :homer2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrollins is superior :cool2


You get it Nicole. YOU FUCKING GET IT.
Did I ever tell you that I love you?



To emphasise the point that Ambrollins is the fucking best let me just post the shit outta all the stuff I have of 'em and no doubt re-post half of the stuff Nicole's posted.

:cheer :cheer


----------



## Deptford

Maybe Daniel Bryan is just heel to me hmmm. :lol 
Don't look at me like that Wynter!! Everyone know it true :side: 
Ima make a review for tonight's RAW though that actually has content. That video was kinda just a rant on the state of WF more than anything.... These Bryan marks been following me around everyyywhere and negging me for everything... 
Thanks for watching though and supporting the cause Wynter!!  :lol :lol :lol 


And nah, I like Ambreigns. I thought yall were talking about Ambrollins. 
I like Dean and Seth better as enemies  
I'll take Ambreigns all day though those two are the cutest ever!!!


----------



## Naka Moora

That is a beautiful thing. :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Yoshimitsu said:


> That is a beautiful thing. :banderas


It is, it really is.


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Why the fuck not, Ney? Goat nostrils.... GOAT EVERYTHING


Now, that's a point. :westbrook2


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> When are you people going to realise that this is not the way its' supposed to be
> 
> AMBROLLINS
> All together now... AM-BROLL-INS
> 
> 
> 
> You get it Nicole. YOU FUCKING GET IT.
> Did I ever tell you that I love you?
> 
> 
> 
> To emphasise the point that Ambrollins is the fucking best let me just post the shit outta all the stuff I have of 'em and no doubt re-post half of the stuff Nicole's posted.
> 
> :cheer :cheer


:clap GOAT post. This is life.

AMBROLLINS FOREVER. Truce? What truce? :evil:


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> You get it Nicole. YOU FUCKING GET IT.
> Did I ever tell you that I love you?


You have  













tylermoxreigns said:


> Spoiler:



















DAT HAIR, DAT ALMOST KISS (a girl can dream :side
:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Wynter

Look at yall digging up the past like desperate whores as if Ambreigns isn't still slaying ya'll hoes :no:

*tylermoxreigns *is obviously seeing the Ambreigns love or she wouldn't be trying to post all this Ambrollins to make it feel relevant :cool2

Get on that Beacon of Light level and then we can talk :ambrose


----------



## Ccoffey89

Thanks everyone for all the love with the video.

:banderas all the bitchbrose gifs!! Gotta love that sassy motherfucker!! :ambrose I hope that's the televised mainevent and not the dark mainevent. I wanna see some more Ambrose/Rollins cat and mouse games!!


----------



## Nicole Queen

:ambrose


----------



## Wynter

Exactly, BEFORE!

Then that Samoan entered the picture :reigns
Had both those hoes thirsting after him :dance


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Look at yall digging up the past like desperate whores as if Ambreigns isn't still slaying ya'll hoes :no:
> 
> *tylermoxreigns *is obviously seeing the Ambreigns love or she wouldn't be trying to post all this Ambrollins to make it feel relevant :cool2
> 
> Get on that Beacon of Light level and then we can talk :ambrose













Wynter, I did cave. I did. I just need to stay loyal but I can't, I can't do it and I hate myself fpalm
I try and kid but Ambrose is ridic around Reigns. It's because he becomes the wimpy one. When he's with Rollins he has to be all GRRR :cuss::cuss::cuss:

And we get this shit









But Ambrose knows where his heart lies. And when Rollins' gives him the cold shoulder it cuts him deep. 










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly, BEFORE!
> 
> Then that Samoan entered the picture :reigns
> Had both those hoes thirsting after him :dance


Ah, Roman has obviously speared you into oblivion 
































































































The Ambrollins love story will never be over :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

Imma add a little more to that, Nicole:












Spoiler: Ahem. Trump card


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> Thanks everyone for all the love with the video.
> 
> :banderas all the bitchbrose gifs!! Gotta love that sassy motherfucker!! :ambrose I hope that's the televised mainevent and not the dark mainevent. I wanna see some more Ambrose/Rollins cat and mouse games!!


I just saw it too! I thought you did a swell job on the compilation. Just got done watching it now. Even the stock music sounded pretty good and the transition from scene to scene was nice. Hope you make more in the future.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Ah, Roman has obviously speared you into oblivion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ambrollins love story will never be over :banderas


Nope never! haha Ya'll extra nostalgic today.









That is so fitting :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

JacqSparrow said:


> Imma add a little more to that, Nicole:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ahem. Trump card


:bow

It's real, dammit :banderas

Wynter can continue deluding herself that Roman will ever mean more to Dean than Seth :cool2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

JacqSparrow said:


> Spoiler: Ahem. Trump card


I was waiting for this one..... 

To everyone waiting on Ambreigns


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> I was waiting for this one.....
> 
> To everyone waiting on Ambreigns


:lmao :lmao :lmao

*TMR*, most favorite person now :banderas


----------



## Wynter

How many of your hoes' best friends call you a Beacon of Light??

That's some goofy shit right there :lmao But you know, that Samoan Stroke will do it to ya :dance




Look at poor Dean, just dying to touch Roman :










Look at this sad ass thirst!



Spoiler: Ambreigns of course























You do know that's why WWE made sure to keep those two from being together this whole time, right? Dat Ambreigns be too strong when they together :ambrose :reigns










Yall hoes saw how quick Dean picked up that mic for Roman? He knows who Daddy is :cool2

*tylermoxreigns*. Just join the Dark Side honey :evil:



I am defiling this poor thread :lmao


----------



## Telos

Green rep to homeboy for making me laugh :rep :lol


----------



## Wynter

Thirst!!!











:lol Okay, I'm done. Ya'll can go back to being productive now


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Yall hoes saw how quick Dean picked up that mic for Roman? He knows who Daddy is :cool2














Telos said:


> Green rep to homeboy for making me laugh :rep :lol


Dat Supernatural cameo is imminent fpalm:lmao


Apologies hopefully I can restore my dignity with a great post or something soon :lmao


----------



## Wynter

:lmao Dean vs Dean!


----------



## Shenroe

You are not being nice guys :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dat Supernatural cameo is imminent fpalm:lmao
> 
> 
> Apologies hopefully I can restore my dignity with a great post or something soon :lmao





WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao Dean vs Dean!


:lmao :lmao I was gonna make a comment but idk if ya'll have seen the last episode yet so I'll refrain. 


To Wynter's defense Ambrose skipped right past Seth and went to Roman...









Maybe he was trying to make Seth jealous :draper2


----------



## SubZero3:16

WynterWarm12 said:


> Thirst!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol Okay, I'm done. Ya'll can go back to being productive now


Wynter how easy you give up on the Ambreigns




























Still waiting for Seth's kiss and shoulder lean 

But I like Ambrollins too... mainly cuz Seth looks like if he's in heat half the time


----------



## Skylar19

AWR said:


> Does anyone think Ambrose is shoddy on the mic? He sometimes has trouble piecing together sentences.. I just think it's an area where he could improve going forward


His mic skills are pretty much perfect.


----------



## ONEWAY

SubZero3:16 said:


> Wynter how easy you give up on the Ambreigns
> 
> Still waiting for Seth's kiss and shoulder lean
> 
> But I like Ambrollins too... mainly cuz Seth looks like if he's in heat half the time


Sounds like quite the love-triangle here 

Thanks for the cool gifs & pics


----------



## Ccoffey89

> Tonight on Raw, Rollins once again finds himself in close proximity to Cena’s title when he goes up against The Champ in a one-on-one clash. Will the strategist use his contract to transform this non-title encounter into a WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match? If so, how will Ambrose find a way to factor himself into the equation?


An excerpt from the Raw 5 point preview. Rollins vs Cena tonight.. I think Ambrose should be on Commentary for this :mark: :banderas :mark:


----------



## ScottishJobber

The Authority storyline that DB was in would have been 10x better if Dean Ambrose was the face. Hope they're going that route now, reminds me of SCSA


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> An excerpt from the Raw 5 point preview. Rollins vs Cena tonight.. I think Ambrose should be on Commentary for this :mark: :banderas :mark:


A match+ commentary later on :banderas



ScottishJobber said:


> The Authority storyline that DB was in would have been 10x better if Dean Ambrose was the face. Hope they're going that route now, reminds me of SCSA


Yessir


----------



## Nicole Queen

Wynter :cuss:

Beacon of Light :lmao




























That's why the Ambrollins hate eye fucking is so strong :lol
Plus, Seth tearing up when he had to leave Dean 


























And just for the lolz









Why having productive discussions when we can quell our thirst and argue over is the better pair of the OTS (One True Shield)? :lol















> Another Report From Kingston, Ont 7/6 (Seth vs Dean)
> 
> (4) Dean Ambrose beat Seth Rollins via DQ. The Match of the Night was next. Rollins came out to a ton of heat and “you sold out” chants. He played to the crowd with his briefcase and had some good fan interaction. Ambrose came out to the pop of the night thus far and they got to it. Some good brawling outside of the ring and Rollins did well in the cowardly heel role. The crowd really got into the match with a *dueling “Let’s Go Ambrose” and “Let’s Go Seth”* chant. Good ending sequence with Rollins using a distraction to grab his case, attack Ambrose, and get DQ’d. Great match


source: sethrollinsfans.tumblr.com

:banderas


----------



## Kratosx23

So Rollins loses or there's a DQ, hits Cena with the briefcase post match, tries to cash in, Ambrose stops him. Yawn. They telegraph their show before you've even watched it.


----------



## Ccoffey89

How many times do we have to go through this Pyro? It's not what he does, it's how he does it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Another Pyro post, pissing all over (read: _*REIGNING*_ read: raining) people's parades. YAWN


----------



## Nicole Queen




----------



## Ccoffey89

:lmao nice TMR.



Nicole Queen said:


>


:lol This is why I love this thread.


----------



## SubZero3:16

tylermoxreigns said:


> Another Pyro post, pissing all over (read: _*REIGNING*_ read: raining) people's parades. YAWN


Well you know how he is. Pyro is the lovable old grouch of WF. :lol He must rain on everyone's parade with equal disdain regardless of whether he likes the wrestler or not.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What's funny is Pyro's posts are more predictable than the show :draper2


I actually look forward to those though :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What's funny is Pyro's posts are more predictable than the show :draper2


I don't even bother to read them anymore, they all seem to blend in :lol


----------



## Wynter

Pyro enjoys misery, let's be honest :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ambrose arrest segment tonight? I hope so!


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> Ambrose arrest segment tonight? I hope so!


What if the authority stats the show and Ambrose does a run in and attacks Rollins therefore getting him taken out with cuffs. Then maybe halfway through the show have an officer come up to HHH saying that "he got away" so if/when Seth tries to cash in at the end of the night Ambrose shows up to ruin it again.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> What if the authority stats the show and Ambrose does a run in and attacks Rollins therefore getting him taken out with cuffs. Then maybe halfway through the show have an officer come up to HHH saying that "he got away" so if/when Seth tries to cash in at the end of the night Ambrose shows up to ruin it again.


Yes. This needs to happen so we can hear the inevitable mega pop he will get.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro enjoys misery, let's be honest :lol


Y'know? :lol

YOU WILL ALL THANK ME LATER WHEN I AM RIGHT (NO YOU WON'T)


----------



## OMGeno

I'm not sure if I want the arrest to happen now or wait a bit until closer to Battleground. But I'd be happy either way, I just need it to happen :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

:shocked: Match in a jail cell and cuffs at BG :mark: :lol


----------



## jamal.

Ccoffey89 said:


> What if the authority stats the show and Ambrose does a run in and attacks Rollins therefore getting him taken out with cuffs. Then maybe halfway through the show have an officer come up to HHH saying that "he got away" so if/when Seth tries to cash in at the end of the night Ambrose shows up to ruin it again.


Oh God, that will be awesome.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> :shocked: Match in a jail cell and cuffs at BG :mark: :lol


Ambrose would probably smuggle a fork in to use as a shank. :lol


----------



## OMGeno

I don't think they need the cops to tell anyone "he got away"....he just needs to get arrested early in the night and then end up back at the end of the night to still stop Seth. Fans will freak the fuck out.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> Ambrose would probably smuggle a fork in to use as a shank. :lol


And barbed wire!!!


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> I don't think they need the cops to tell anyone "he got away"....he just needs to get arrested early in the night and then end up back at the end of the night to still stop Seth. Fans will freak the fuck out.


Yeah, would be better if we don't know he escapes and then surprises the crowd by returning to lay some hurt on Seth.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Or the shovel from HHH's office.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Or the shovel from HHH's office.


----------



## Naka Moora

Simply amazing, lol.


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Or the shovel from HHH's office.


:maury Gets me everytime :lol


The spectacular arrest seg, if they'll do, must be saved for the build for summerslam. Like a week or 2 before summerslam.


----------



## OMGeno

I don't think Seth will try to cash in every single week on Raw, that would get old and predictable VERY quickly, which is why I think it would be better to wait a bit on the arrest. Have him try to cash in a couple of times between now and Summerslam, Dean messes it up and then the Authority get him arrested closer to Summerslam like Shenroe said.


----------



## kokepepsi

Yoshimitsu said:


> Simply amazing, lol.


WHOEVER MADE THIS
Needs to make one for every guy on the roster that HHH has buried

Best GIF EVA
:maury


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> I don't think Seth will try to cash in every single week on Raw, that would get old and predictable VERY quickly, which is why I think it would be better to wait a bit on the arrest. Have him try to cash in a couple of times between now and Summerslam, Dean messes it up and then the Authority get him arrested closer to Summerslam like Shenroe said.


True, true. I'd rather have Dean on commentary tonight, just so he can put JBL in his place, we can have the arrest segment sometime down the road. :agree:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> What if the authority stats the show and Ambrose does a run in and attacks Rollins therefore getting him taken out with cuffs. Then maybe halfway through the show have an officer come up to HHH saying that "he got away" so if/when Seth tries to cash in at the end of the night Ambrose shows up to ruin it again.


Oh. my. god. That would be fucking amazing. Man I wish I could watch with you guys. enaldo


----------



## DGenerationMC

Imagine Ambrose stabbing a bunch of cops with a fork.

He'll probbably get tased or shot but it'll be worth it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

The face he would make if they taser him :banderas

Won't keep him from coming for more unk2


----------



## NeyNey

Ccoffey89 said:


> True, true. I'd rather have Dean on commentary tonight, just so he can put JBL in his place


Exactly. :mark: So hoping for it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

He's crazy but he's fun to watch and listen :jbl


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> The face he would make if they taser him :banderas
> 
> *Won't keep him from coming for more* unk2


Nope, You're gonna have to run him over with a car to get rid of him, sunshine.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Exactly. :mark: So hoping for it.


Me too. All we can do is hope. I won't be disappointed if he doesn't do commentary though.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> Nope, You're gonna have to run him over with a car to get rid of him, sunshine.












Nothing can keep him down :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Nothing can keep him down :banderas


That's because he is a GOD! and Gods are indestructible! 








:banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh you guys 

Nothin like a good old conversation via gifs. :lol


----------



## Deptford

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh you guys
> 
> Nothin like a good old conversation via gifs. :lol


Today's been so nostalgic up in here Caly!!! :cheer:cheer

Shades of Shield thread 3... ahhhh.


----------



## AntMan

Who's ready for the Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns show?


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh you guys
> 
> Nothin like a good old conversation via gifs. :lol


If you're smart, you'll get out of the way.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nostalgic yet excited for the future as well. :lol 

Of course I love a good gif conversation. That's one reason why I finally decided to stop lurking. :lmao



Telos said:


> If you're smart, you'll get out of the way.


Well played Telos, well played.


----------



## Yuiren

The last 10 or something pages have been just absolute gold :lol I've missed The Shield lately so I'm very grateful for all the nostalgia. Had to go and check some of my favourite moments that your gifs reminded me of. Keep it up.


----------



## AntMan

Has The Shield really left though? I mean sure they aren't together anymore, but RAW is more about these guys than ever. That's why The Shield still feels alive to me.


----------



## Ccoffey89

AntMan said:


> Has The Shield really left though? I mean sure they aren't together anymore, but RAW is more about these guys than ever. That's why The Shield still feels alive to me.


The shield is ALWAYS gonna be alive. It's just 2 of them are trying to rip each others hearts out and the other is like "while you 2 kill each other, I'm gonna try to get that title!" :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

To be honest, while I did enjoy The Shield, I am more entertained by Ambrose as a singles competitor than I was by them as a unit.


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> To be honest, while I did enjoy The Shield, I am more entertained by Ambrose as a singles competitor than I was by them as a unit.


Same bruh


----------



## AntMan

Ccoffey89 said:


> The shield is ALWAYS gonna be alive. It's just 2 of them are trying to rip each others hearts out and the other is like "while you 2 kill each other, I'm gonna try to get that title!" :lol


Exactly. The Shield is WWE.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just now got done watching SmackDown. Always so late on it :no:

That Orton-Ambrose match was pretty good, even though it could've been a bit longer. No can do with the TV time though. :shrug
Hope these two will feud somewhere down the line, because the in-ring chemistry seems to be there. 

Wonder what Ambrose has planned for Smug Rollins for tonight... :hmm:


----------



## SonoShion

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Just now got done watching SmackDown. Always so late on it :no:
> 
> That Orton-Ambrose match was pretty good, even though it could've been a bit longer. No can do with the TV time though. :shrug
> Hope these two will feud somewhere down the line, because the in-ring chemistry seems to be there.
> 
> Wonder what Ambrose has planned for Smug Rollins for tonight... :hmm:


He'll be in the locker room throwing knives on a poster of Seth's face.


----------



## Ccoffey89

GAYFORMICHAELBAY said:


> He'll be in the locker room throwing *FORKS* on a poster of Seth's face.


Fixed that for ya


----------



## SóniaPortugal

How RAW is in Canada RAW will be the same hours?


----------



## Telos

SóniaPortugal said:


> How RAW is in Canada RAW will be the same hours?


Same hours, preshow in 15, Raw in 45.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Telos said:


> Same hours, preshow in 15, Raw in 45.


Ok Thank You


----------



## Ccoffey89

Just announced on Pre-Show Dean vs Randy tonight :mark:


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> Just announced on Pre-Show Dean vs Randy tonight :mark:


Can't wait!!! :mark::mark::mark:

We better get a promo too.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean vs Orton again
Cena vs Rollins apparently the 1st time (Smackdown match was a illusion) 

Clearly WWE do not care about Smackdown


----------



## Ccoffey89

#1 trend worldwide #Ambrosevsorton


EDIT- That match had everything in it. Superb psychology, intense brawling, good back and forth, some technical exchange. Even though he lost he showed he belongs in the mainevent. Not gonna lie though my heart kinda sunk when he lost clean.enaldo 

Ambrose teasing the chair beating on Orton :banderas When he started throwing all those chairs in the ring I was :mark::mark::mark:

Hopefully he still comes out for commentary for Rollins match.


----------



## Empress

Dean is selling the hell out of this match! He's so cray and I love it!


----------



## Kratosx23

Typical. Keep super pushing Reigns and Rollins and burying the only guy with talent. LOLWWE.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Jobber Dean. 


Sigh.......


----------



## Erik.

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Typical. Keep super pushing Reigns and Rollins and burying the only guy with talent. LOLWWE.


Learn Wrestling vocabulary please. Okay? Thanks, bye.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Yes, I'm now forced to agree with the claim that they don't see talent in this guy and aren't willing to push him. It will be up to him to get the fans on his side like Bryan did and hopefully things will work out for him.


----------



## #Mark

You know, I thought Pyro was nuts for saying that the company was not behind Ambrose but tonight kind of confirms his theory. I'm just baffled that they beat him clean. No distraction finish, no interference, no DQ.. A clean RKO to end the match. I still think Ambrose is going to be huge but unfortunately its going to take the fans forcing the issue. Wish they could have made it easier for themselves because Ambrose is going to get extremely over like Bryan was last year.


----------



## Rap God

:banderas


----------



## Empress

I wish the outcome to the match had been different but it was a great bout between the two. Randy needed the win more than Ambrose. I'm happy that Seth didn't interfere. Both men put forth a great effort and it didn't deserve a DQ ending. The loss isn't always what's most important.


----------



## Nuski

Ambrose will be fine. they pulled the "injuried shoulder" being the reason Orton beat him. It shouldn't have been clean, but Ambrose will be fine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I love Dean, but WWE probably wants to make up for Bryan just dominating Orton on all those tv matches. It's dumb, but Orton may have complained. Hell, he hasnt won a ppv match since February.


----------



## BrownianMotion

How did Orton need it more than Ambrose?


----------



## Empress

BrownianMotion said:


> How did Orton need it more than Ambrose?


He has lost consistently for a while now and Orton's credibility has been compromised. The clean win felt like a shot in the arm for him.


----------



## Wynter

Because a top guy going for the belts on the next PPV losing clean to someone lower on the totem pole would look crazy :lol

But, they could have protected Dean there. They did it on SD, why not on Raw?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

For the "injured bodyparts" excuse, didn't stop the likes of Cena or Austin from winning at the end.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

Rollins has the briefcase. Reigns is being groomed as the next face of the company. And Ambrose just lost clean to Randy Orton for no particular reason. I give up.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

I get that Orton is going for the title soon. But why book him against Dean? Just have him wrestle and beat someone else!


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> How did Orton need it more than Ambrose?


I suppose because Orton is going to be the title match at Battle Ground. I can see why, but he did put up a hell of a fight and I think that was the point they wanted to get across you know. He's injured and still put up a hell of a fight and Orton just took advantage of Deans shoulder.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Loses a match is different from burying
In addition Dean is "injured" 

If you want to see your favorite win their matches then become fans of Roman, Sheamus or Cena 

Dean will not win all his matches (moreover injured) 
Dean character does not need to always win

Dean is the underdog that wins in the end, not the supermen

The story of this match was that Dean even injured does not give up and fight, as has been recently


----------



## superuser1

BrownianMotion said:


> How did Orton need it more than Ambrose?


He needed that win to make him seem like a threat to Cena. He hasnt won a big match in forever.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, I don't understand why they needed to do Randy vs Dean again. Good match, no doubt. But Randy could have won against a Del Rio or Ziggler or something :lol

It was just a weird match up that didn't progress any storylines.


----------



## superuser1

Phenomenal Clash said:


> I get that Orton is going for the title soon. But why book him against Dean? Just have him wrestle and beat someone else!


Because beating Ambrose means more than lets say him beating a guy like Kofi or Ziggler.


----------



## EaterofWorlds

Can't believe some of you guys are upset over that loss lol fpalm


----------



## SóniaPortugal

superuser1 said:


> Because beating Ambrose means more than lets say him beating a guy like Kofi or Ziggler.


It can be important for Seth vs Orton in the future


----------



## Erik.

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> For the "injured bodyparts" excuse, didn't stop the likes of Cena or Austin from winning at the end.


I think there is a credible difference between the two you mentioned and Ambrose..


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Ambrose vs Orton was TT during the whole match


----------



## #Mark

Don't they have guys like Ziggler and Sheamus to lose to Orton? I don't even mind Orton winning against Ambrose but not clean. It just makes no sense. He just became a singles and is in an important feud, he can't afford clean losses. I guess it just emphasizes the fact that they aren't that serious about Dean.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Will Dean will appear in the MainEvent?


----------



## SóniaPortugal

#Mark said:


> Don't they have guys like Ziggler and *Sheamus* to lose to Orton? I don't even mind Orton winning against Ambrose but not clean. It just makes no sense. He just became a singles and is in an important feud, he can't afford clean losses. I guess it just emphasizes the fact that they aren't that serious about Dean.


WWE still want to know about Sheamus 
And Dean is "injured"


----------



## Hirstwah23

Don't think that loss will hurt Ambrose too much, good match. Lets look at Daniel Bryan he wasn't booked as superman in his first few years, if you perform well enough whether winning or losing the crowd will get behind you and you'll be recognized. I have faith that Ambrose will be a big player in the future, he needs to win the fued with Rollins though, if he loses he comes out of the Summer with no momentum or direction, Rollins has the briefcase which will keep him relevant, Ambrose needs to get revenge and win the fued.


----------



## Omega_VIK

EaterofWorlds said:


> Can't believe some of you guys are upset over that loss lol fpalm


Eh, some are going to be critical because Ambrose lost clean. Sure, Ambrose is going recover fine because he's Ambrose but they didn't certainly go out their way to protect Ambrose in the match and it made look like Orton's equal like they would with Reigns.


----------



## BrownianMotion

I don't buy that Orton needed to win clean. I bet you that Seth won't be losing to Cena clean. It will likely be decided by DQ.

There is no excuse to having him lose by pinfall to Kane, Sheamus, and now Orton.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Omega_VIK said:


> Eh, some are going to be critical because Ambrose lost clean. Sure, Ambrose is going recover fine because he's Ambrose but they didn't certainly go out their way to protect Ambrose in the match and it made look like Orton's equal like they would with Reigns.


Orton defeated Dean only because Dean was injured
Roman needs to win everything because if not his weaknesses are discovered, or you think that Roman can do what Dean did today?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Guys, it's not such a bad thing when you think about it. They needed someone Orton could beat that would give him credibility for the title match. Plus his victory was no way near easy, they had a good 15 20 minute match back and forth with Ambrose injured and still almost putting Orton away. So either way that loss does not tarnish Dean's reputation. If anything it helped it going toe and toe with a veteran and former multi time world champion like he did. It leaves that thought of "if he was 100% it could have gone a different way." He also gets a little more sympathy, and makes his fans really want to see him win a big match. 

All in All he's still a badass motherfucker :ambrose 








:mark::mark: :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

Was this Dean or Orton's fault. 


The match was great and even in defeat Dean looked strong. He may have lost clean but they sold the injury very well. Kinda like how Cena lost to DB clean but having the injury brought up throughout the match.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Orton is what, a 13 time world champ? He is plenty credible already. He could have won by DQ or they could have had him defeat Sheamus or something.

Again, do you think there's any way Seth loses clean to Cena? Of course not, and Cena is the WWE WHC.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> Was this Dean or Orton's fault.
> 
> 
> The match was great and even in defeat Dean looked strong. He may have lost clean but they sold the injury very well. Kinda like how Cena lost to DB clean but having the injury brought up throughout the match.


Definitely Orton's, I think he was suppose to move out the way.



BrownianMotion said:


> *Orton is what, a 13 time world champ*? He is plenty credible already. He could have won by DQ or they could have had him defeat Sheamus or something.
> 
> Again, do you think there's any way Seth loses clean to Cena? Of course not, and Cena is the WWE WHC.


That's my point it was to put over Dean so he would have a hell of a match with multi time champ, and to give the impression Dean might could have won if he were 100%


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> Guys, it's not such a bad thing when you think about it. They needed someone Orton could beat that would give him credibility for the title match. Plus his victory was no way near easy, they had a good 15 20 minute match back and forth with Ambrose injured and still almost putting Orton away. So either way that loss does not tarnish Dean's reputation. If anything it helped it going toe and toe with a veteran and former multi time world champion like he did. It leaves that thought of "if he was 100% it could have gone a different way." He also gets a little more sympathy, and makes his fans really want to see him win a big match.
> 
> All in All he's still a badass motherfucker :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark: :banderas


Exactly. Dean was chosen for a reason. Ziggler could not have given Orton any cred since he's on his back every week. I loved the match and how it ended doesn't change my opinion on Dean. He's one of the best on the roster and this loss will not mean much in the grand scheme of things. A loss can actually be the start of greater things. Austin lost to Bret at Mania and that match is a classic.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

BrownianMotion said:


> I don't buy that Orton needed to win clean. I bet you that Seth won't be losing to Cena clean. It will likely be decided by DQ.
> 
> There is no excuse to having him lose by pinfall to Kane, Sheamus, and now Orton.


Sheamus was necessary because Sheamus had just won the title 
Kane won cause Seth distraction
Orton won because Dean is "injured"


----------



## Omega_VIK

SóniaPortugal said:


> Orton defeated Dean only because Dean was injured
> Roman needs to win everything because if not his weaknesses are discovered, or you think that Roman can do what Dean did today?


Not saying at all, in fact, I'm sure that Roman wouldn't have had as a good of a matcha as Dean would, but injured or not, which honestly wasn't a played up as hard as their Smackdown match, they made it clear who's they have in high regard and who's isn't when it comes to the Shield.


----------



## BrownianMotion

SóniaPortugal said:


> Sheamus was necessary because Sheamus had just won the title
> Kane won cause Seth distraction
> Orton won because Dean is "injured"


He didn't need to lose any of those by pinfall. Absolutely no excuse. By DQ? Sure, I would have had no problem.


----------



## superuser1

Sith Rollins said:


> Was this Dean or Orton's fault.


Ambrose should've waited for Orton to turn around before he jumped


----------



## Callisto

What is even the issue?

Ambrose was on the offense not once, but _several_ times during a 15-20 minute match. He got several near falls. He even went apeshit on Orton outside the ring near the end. Considering especially that he is supposed to be selling an injury and wrestled that long, he was booked as quite the formidable opponent. For that reason alone, Ambrose benefitted from this match as he still looks like a force to be reckoned against Rollins.


----------



## Phenomenal Clash

I've given up on Ambrose ever receiving a push to the title. The guy hasn't won a match since the group split up. Fuck this company.


----------



## Aficionado

One word to sum up WF?

Impatient.


----------



## Ccoffey89

:banderas


----------



## Omega_VIK

superuser1 said:


> Ambrose should've waited for Orton to turn around before he jumped


That's what I thought but I guess he thought that Orton was ready, I don't know it's kinda hard to tell who's fault it was.:shrug


----------



## Belladonna29

Omega_VIK said:


> That's what I thought but I guess he thought that Orton was ready, I don't know it's kinda hard to tell who's fault it was.:shrug


The camera angle makes it harder to tell who's fault it was, but everyone I follow on Twitter suggested that Orton was probably supposed to dropkick or uppercut Dean, but forgot to do it. It looked hella awkward, but they recovered well and the match overall was good IMO.


----------



## Empress

Ambrose is keeping his promise! He's not gonna let Seth live.


----------



## BrownianMotion

What a surprise. Cena beats Seth by DQ, not by pinfall.

Why doesn't Cena, the WWE WHC, need a clean win over Seth going into the main event at Battleground?


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> What a surprise. Cena beats Seth by DQ, not by pinfall.
> 
> Why doesn't Cena, the WWE WHC, need a clean win over Seth going into the main event at Battleground?


Because your suppose to think Cena is the underdog that will over come the odds. :lol

But enough about him... Ambrose was awesome tonight as always, I would say He and Orton had match of the night for me anyways.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Callisto said:


> What is even the issue?
> 
> Ambrose was on the offense not once, but _several_ times during a 15-20 minute match. He got several near falls. He even went apeshit on Orton outside the ring near the end. Considering especially that he is supposed to be selling an injury and wrestled that long, he was booked as quite the formidable opponent. For that reason alone, Ambrose benefitted from this match as he still looks like a force to be reckoned against Rollins.


Well, I'm expecting for him and Rollins to tear the house down when they finally do have a ppv match. This is the only real good feud we have going on right now.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> Because your suppose to think Cena is the underdog that will over come the odds. :lol
> 
> But enough about him... Ambrose was awesome tonight as always, I would say He and Orton had match of the night for me anyways.


My point was that if Dean had to job clean to Orton, Seth should have had to do the same to Cena.

I think Dean will get to the top but he will have to get there the same way Bryan and Austin got there. By having the crowd overwhelmingly support him.


----------



## Belladonna29

Callisto said:


> What is even the issue?
> 
> Ambrose was on the offense not once, but _several_ times during a 15-20 minute match. He got several near falls. He even went apeshit on Orton outside the ring near the end. Considering especially that he is supposed to be selling an injury and wrestled that long, he was booked as quite the formidable opponent. For that reason alone, Ambrose benefitted from this match as he still looks like a force to be reckoned against Rollins.


The fact that he's still selling the shoulder/arm injury is key. He lost clean, but he got in a lot of offense and was over with the crowd--in a way, that tempers the loss. I do hope they allow Dean to pick up a clean, singles win on Raw before the PPV (I say Raw since the WWE acts like whatever happens on SD isn't a huge deal anyway). At this point, I can't see him beating Seth at the PPV, so its even more important that Dean gets some pinfalls in the meantime.


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> My point was that if Dean had to job clean to Orton, Seth should have had to do the same to Cena.
> 
> I think Dean will get to the top but he will have to get there the same way Bryan and Austin got there. By having the crowd overwhelmingly support him.


I think that wwe is putting him into a position to be a mainevent guy, think about it for a second.

He had MITB won until kane came out, and the wwe is making it seem like he would have if Kane didn't cost him his opportunity. They have also documented his shoulder injury very well, so the audience knows he's not 100%. Then they have him go against a 13 time world champion in a great back and forth 15 20 minutes match, that he got the upperhand on a few occasions, showed his lust for violence, and almost put that 13 time world champion down for a 3 count (with him not 100%) That alone leads many viewers wondering if Dean wasn't injured could he put him away. That's called story telling, because in a year or two from now Orton might be a 14 time world champion with the title and Dean is the challenger in which he beats Orton for the title. 

This is how you properly build up stars. Yea Dean lost, but he didn't lose to Heath Slater, or Fandango ya know? I think they are taking a more subtle approach to pushing Dean Ambrose so that when he does get that big championship win, it feels a whole lot bigger.

Edit- Oh but to you're point :lol sorry a little rant there. To your point I guess they want to protect Seth from a clean loss because he has the contract and he has backing from the Authority, it gets more heat on him.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> I think that wwe is putting him into a position to be a mainevent guy, think about it for a second.
> 
> He had MITB won until kane came out, and the wwe is making it seem like he would have if Kane didn't cost him his opportunity. They have also documented his shoulder injury very well, so the audience knows he's not 100%. Then they have him go against a 13 time world champion in a great back and forth 15 20 minutes match, that he got the upperhand on a few occasions, showed his lust for violence, and almost put that 13 time world champion down for a 3 count (with him not 100%) That alone leads many viewers wondering if Dean wasn't injured could he put him away. That's called story telling, because in a year or two from now Orton might be a 14 time world champion with the title and Dean is the challenger in which he beats Orton for the title.
> 
> This is how you properly build up stars. Yea Dean lost, but he didn't lose to Heath Slater, or Fandango ya know? I think they are taking a more subtle approach to pushing Dean Ambrose so that when he does get that big championship win, it feels a whole lot bigger.
> 
> Edit- Oh but to you're point :lol sorry a little rant there. To your point I guess they want to protect Seth from a clean loss because he has the contract and he has backing from the Authority, it gets more heat on him.


I get what you're saying, but it speaks volumes that they would go to great lengths to protect Seth but not do the same for Dean. I don't think we should be fooling ourselves about the way the WWE views Dean.

Not that this will prevent him from getting to the top and being a main eventer. He just has to do it the same way Bryan and Austin did it - which will take more time, unfortunately.


----------



## Deptford

omg I missed Dean vs. Randy? 

Wow... I can only imagine those two together :mark: :mark: 

and no one beats Randy on RAW and why would Ambrose win unclean when he is the face? He could've lost unclean but it just wouldn't have made sense.


----------



## x78

I really don't like Ambrose's ring attire 

He should go back to the old FCW look. Way more badass than wrestling in jeans.


----------



## Deptford

my vote goes for wifebeater and trunks :lol


----------



## TehMonkeyMan

Dean Ambrose won me over tonight. Im now a fan


----------



## Ccoffey89

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Dean Ambrose won me over tonight. Im now a fan


Welcome fellow Ambro :ambrose


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean was great tonight...he had a good match with Randy again...wish he would of win it...glad to see him stop Seth again tonight


----------



## THANOS

BrownianMotion said:


> *I get what you're saying, but it speaks volumes that they would go to great lengths to protect Seth but not do the same for Dean. I don't think we should be fooling ourselves about the way the WWE views Dean.*
> 
> Not that this will prevent him from getting to the top and being a main eventer. He just has to do it the same way Bryan and Austin did it - which will take more time, unfortunately.


I think WWE are going to lengths to protect Seth because they don't need to with Ambrose. I think Ambrose, as you mentioned, will end up similar to Bryan where his sidetracks will get him more over than any overpushing the likes of Roman Reigns gets. Anyway we look at this we're looking at a mainevent scene in a couple years with Bryan, Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, and Wyatt, and an upper midcard with the likes of Prince Devitt, KENTA, Kevin Steen, Slate Randall, Solomon Crowe, and Sami Zayn.

Things are looking great for WWE and it's incredible to watch it unfold! :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

THANOS said:


> I think WWE are going to lengths to protect Seth because they don't need to with Ambrose. I think Ambrose, as you mentioned, will end up similar to Bryan where his sidetracks will get him more over than any overpushing the likes of Roman Reigns gets. Anyway we look at this we're looking at a mainevent scene in a couple years with Bryan, Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, and Wyatt, and an upper midcard with the likes of Prince Devitt, KENTA, Kevin Steen, Slate Randall, Solomon Crowe, and Sami Zayn.
> 
> Things are looking great for WWE and it's incredible to watch it unfold! :mark:


:clap:clap Couldn't have said it better THANOS!


----------



## Rap God




----------



## Deptford

I'll get back to yall on that Orton v. Ambrose match after I watch it 10 more times :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Yall are being nit picky. Orton was selling for Dean for 75% of the match. He needs to get better at selling Dean's style though. Orton is kind of too stiff with his selling to make the brawling stuff look really really good. He'll get the hang of it though  
:lol 

Dog, Ambrose is gonan tear shit up in the singles scene. :banderas

Blowing those doors off of everything.


----------



## TNA is Here

They keep saying Ambrose is crazy. But so far he's crazy "safe" not crazy dangerous. He should jump Rollins and storyline injure him. Show that what he does is dangerous.

Same thing as when he wrestles. He should be dangerous in the ring, doing moves that "injure" guys.


----------



## Telos

TNA is Here said:


> They keep saying Ambrose is crazy. But so far he's crazy "safe" not crazy dangerous. He should jump Rollins and storyline injure him. Show that what he does is dangerous.
> 
> Same thing as when he wrestles. He should be dangerous in the ring, doing moves that "injure" guys.


That's heel behavior though, and right now all he's doing is straddling along that edge as a face. When he eventually turns heel, I anticipate he will be a sick bastard about it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

THANOS said:


> I think WWE are going to lengths to protect Seth because they don't need to with Ambrose.


It's true. People can warp this around to paint the picture that the WWE doesn't care, but if they didn't care then they wouldn't let him win polls. Now granted they're just polls, but I'm sure even the small things like that can help get someone over with some viewers. They wouldn't be hyping him up on commentary (or talking about him much at all) if they had no plans for Ambrose to succeed. He wouldn't have a badass theme either nor the amount of promo time he gets.

Like you said he has everything it takes to take care of himself. Now that the crowds have familiarized with Ambrose it should be smooth sailing for the most part. I'm sure there will be stumbles here and there, but what superstar doesn't?

Gah I want to keep reading through the thread, but I must refrain. enaldo


----------



## Frico




----------



## Zarra

TNA is Here said:


> They keep saying Ambrose is crazy. But so far he's crazy "safe" not crazy dangerous. He should jump Rollins and storyline injure him. Show that what he does is dangerous.
> 
> Same thing as when he wrestles. He should be dangerous in the ring, doing moves that "injure" guys.


yeah
but he is face... Faces don't injure people

Oh and oh my god,that match with Orton was PPV match right there. Amazing. Maybe they could let him win,but welp,he looked strong,he was injured after all but keep fighting


----------



## Frico




----------



## Joshi Judas

Not upset with the Randy win at all, though would have preferred if he used some cheap tactic to score the pinfall. Anyway, I don't remember the last time Randy won a match, singles or tag so it was definitely a long time coming. Plus it was a very competitive match and Ambrose wasn't a 100% technically. All cool.


----------



## Belladonna29

THANOS said:


> I think WWE are going to lengths to protect Seth because they don't need to with Ambrose. I think Ambrose, as you mentioned, will end up similar to Bryan where his sidetracks will get him more over than any overpushing the likes of Roman Reigns gets. Anyway we look at this we're looking at a mainevent scene in a couple years with Bryan, Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, and Wyatt, and an upper midcard with the likes of Prince Devitt, KENTA, Kevin Steen, Slate Randall, Solomon Crowe, and Sami Zayn.
> 
> Things are looking great for WWE and it's incredible to watch it unfold! :mark:


I don't think they're overpushing Reigns, but peoples' perspectives about him around here are really being overstated (causes smarks are gonna smark). Like his opening promo tonight, he did fine. He sounded badass and got his point across--which is good because that's the goal. He wasn't monotone or stilted like some anti-Reigns smarks will insist, but he also didn't bring the house down with the actual content of the promo either. Other than the adlib to acknowledge the "Cena sucks" chant--which was smart way to handle that-- he said some standard stuff (I can beat John Cena, Kane can't beat me, HHH is stupid for thinking Randy will win), but he spoke more in front of live, televised crowd than he has in the past and the fans were behind him so it came off well. I just feel like people on both sides need to chill out and develop some nuance while watching him. Anyone saying he 'bored them to tears' sounds like trolling to me, but he wasn't super-duper awesome either. He did well and was over--is there something wrong with just doing well and being over?

But I digress, I could definitely envision a scenario where Ambrose gets over in a similar way as Bryan as far as the fans kinda forcing the hands of the WWE, especially as a face. He's legit opening the eyes of plenty of people who were certain he'd be a career-long heel with this run so far. It's always hard to tell from the outset what the WWE brass is thinking about in terms of why they value and how they value they're talent. And it's true that right now, Dean is the most vulnerable as the current storylines go. The #2 babyface position is Roman's to lose at this point (until Bryan comes back of course--now that is going to be interesting) and Seth is safe as long as he has the case. Dean's story arc right now is attached to Seth's, but they can't feud forever--what they do with Dean post-Rollins feud is going to say a lot about how the company views him as a potential top face at least.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Frico said:


>


That's such a badass graphic all together :mark:


----------



## AWR

Ambrose's opening promo last night wasn't great, he seemed to struggle with consistency of tone and fluency.. He started getting more interaction with the crowd towards the end but overall it highlights his deficiencies in mic work. Although his promo's are usually great, I have no doubt when he improves these small inconsistencies he will go to another level.


----------



## Deptford

It's just... I dunno man... Ambrose has real underdog booking. That's just the way he is heel or face. 

He's kind of like an ACTUAL version of what they've been trying to push Ziggler as. As an Ambrose fan, that has to be the kind of stuff you like. I'm not saying he won't ever be pushed strong, but this "weak" booking is part of his character development. Once his character is in full force who knows what can happen. But you're gonna have to see the sick fuck suffer a lot. And again, that's the shit I just enjoy. 

I'm not saying that he isn't one of the most well rounded talents of the last decade and a half, but his _speciality_ is in the sympathy he can make you feel for a total sick fuck. And a lot of the time that doesn't mean winning everything. 
He's like a child. Him running into that RKO in the fashion he did tonight was great character representation. Not weak booking. I guess that's what I'm trying to say and that's why I'm not upset about it. Shit like that has to happen to familiarize ppl with his character. And then will he get the big win? Well who ever even knows that sort of thing anyways, but if his past is any indication, yes, he can carry a company on his shoulders and blow the fucking doors off of it..


----------



## DGenerationMC

Everytime he does that Rebound Lariat, I smile so hard.


Cheers, Nigel.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

AWR said:


> Ambrose's opening promo last night wasn't great, he seemed to struggle with consistency of tone and fluency.. He started getting more interaction with the crowd towards the end but overall it highlights his deficiencies in mic work. Although his promo's are usually great, I have no doubt when he improves these small inconsistencies he will go to another level.




What opening promo


----------



## Wynter

Word, I'm lost. Did he mean, Roman?? Because he opened up :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

LET'S GO AMBROSE :cheer Dem chants :banderas



Jarsy1 said:


> :banderas


:sodone :sodone :sodone



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> For the "injured bodyparts" excuse, didn't stop the likes of Cena or Austin from winning at the end.


Ambrose is nowhere near Cena or Austin's position or booking yet 



EaterofWorlds said:


> Can't believe some of you guys are upset over that loss lol fpalm


As if he lost to Slater or Kofi or got squashed by Rusev :lol



Ccoffey89 said:


> Guys, it's not such a bad thing when you think about it. They needed someone Orton could beat that would give him credibility for the title match. Plus his victory was no way near easy, they had a good 15 20 minute match back and forth with Ambrose injured and still almost putting Orton away. So either way that loss does not tarnish Dean's reputation. If anything it helped it going toe and toe with a veteran and former multi time world champion like he did. It leaves that thought of "if he was 100% it could have gone a different way." He also gets a little more sympathy, and makes his fans really want to see him win a big match.
> 
> *All in All he's still a badass motherfucker* :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark: :banderas


You know it Corey ositivity



Callisto said:


> What is even the issue?
> 
> Ambrose was on the offense not once, but _several_ times during a 15-20 minute match. He got several near falls. He even went apeshit on Orton outside the ring near the end. Considering especially that he is supposed to be selling an injury and wrestled that long, he was booked as quite the formidable opponent. For that reason alone, Ambrose benefitted from this match as he still looks like a force to be reckoned against Rollins.


:clap :clap :clap

Ambrose's injury (barring Bryan's real injury) is the most prominent one in a long time and they obviously build his matches around it to not have him win as a Superman but at the same time he doesn't look super weak when he loses.



Ccoffey89 said:


> :banderas


kada kada kada



Belladonna29 said:


> The fact that he's still selling the shoulder/arm injury is key. He lost clean, but he got in a lot of offense and was over with the crowd--in a way, that tempers the loss. I do hope they allow Dean to pick up a clean, singles win on Raw before the PPV (I say Raw since the WWE acts like whatever happens on SD isn't a huge deal anyway). At this point, I can't see him beating Seth at the PPV, so its even more important that Dean gets some pinfalls in the meantime.


:clap :clap :clap



Ccoffey89 said:


> I think that wwe is putting him into a position to be a mainevent guy, think about it for a second.
> 
> He had MITB won until kane came out, and the wwe is making it seem like he would have if Kane didn't cost him his opportunity. They have also documented his shoulder injury very well, so the audience knows he's not 100%. Then they have him go against a 13 time world champion in a great back and forth 15 20 minutes match, that he got the upperhand on a few occasions, showed his lust for violence, and almost put that 13 time world champion down for a 3 count (with him not 100%) That alone leads many viewers wondering if Dean wasn't injured could he put him away. That's called story telling, because in a year or two from now Orton might be a 14 time world champion with the title and Dean is the challenger in which he beats Orton for the title.
> 
> This is how you properly build up stars. Yea Dean lost, but he didn't lose to Heath Slater, or Fandango ya know? I think they are taking a more subtle approach to pushing Dean Ambrose so that when he does get that big championship win, it feels a whole lot bigger.


:rep :rep :rep



Deptford said:


> my vote goes for wifebeater and trunks :lol


We all vote for it :ambrose



THANOS said:


> I think WWE are going to lengths to protect Seth because they don't need to with Ambrose. I think Ambrose, as you mentioned, will end up similar to Bryan where his sidetracks will get him more over than any overpushing the likes of Roman Reigns gets. Anyway we look at this we're looking at a mainevent scene in a couple years with Bryan, Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, and Wyatt, and an upper midcard with the likes of Prince Devitt, KENTA, Kevin Steen, Slate Randall, Solomon Crowe, and Sami Zayn.
> 
> Things are looking great for WWE and it's incredible to watch it unfold! :mark:


Yes, Dean is the type of character who will go over with fans even if he loses and he needs longer time to get well-known to them, so it will be even better if he still shows his crazy ass badass tendencies without being obviously booked to stand tall at every show.



Deptford said:


> Dog, Ambrose is gonan tear shit up in the singles scene. :banderas
> 
> Blowing those doors off of everything.


GOATs are always GOATing :ambrose3



Deptford said:


> I'm not saying that he isn't one of the most well rounded talents of the last decade and a half, but his _speciality_ is in the sympathy he can make you feel for a total sick fuck. And a lot of the time that doesn't mean winning everything.
> He's like a child. Him running into that RKO in the fashion he did tonight was great character representation. Not weak booking. I guess that's what I'm trying to say and that's why I'm not upset about it. Shit like that has to happen to familiarize ppl with his character. And then will he get the big win? Well who ever even knows that sort of thing anyways, but if his past is any indication, yes, *he can carry a company on his shoulders and blow the fucking doors off of it*..


:bow :bow :bow



DGenerationMC said:


> Everytime he does that Rebound Lariat, I smile so hard.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Nigel.



































> A couple of weeks ago, [he] sent me a lovely text saying he’d done a move in tribute to me on RAW. He wrote, “let the record show that yours was the original.” It was nice. Made me smile. - Nigel McGuinness



CRAZY ASS MOFO :banderas


















For the ladies


----------



## LilOlMe

What will be telling is Dean's booking going forward.

I don't think that this loss made him look bad, simply because he gave it his all in a lengthy match, and I felt that he was made to look like Orton's equal throughout the match. Reminded me of Seth's match with Cena back in December, which gave me a similar vibe.

On the contrary to looking bad, they even played up Dean's injury. Thus, giving him an out.

I think that Dean's in a unique position, because this was a feather in his cap, as far as singles matches go. I think that the result was less important than the fact that this further shows that he can more than hang in the ring, when put against top guys.

There was some doubt to that, even amongst Dean fans in the beginning.

If they start jobbing him out more after this match, then I'll change my mind and say that this loss was indicative of something, but I don't think that will happen. At least I hope not.

It just didn't have the vibe of "you're a chump/pawn, thanks for playing!" to me. And I've been one of the more negative ones about how the company views Ambrose, in the past.

I think that if anything, it shows that they know that a win over Dean is more important than one over almost anyone else, because otherwise they would have had Randy beat whomever.

So I don't think it's that they don't care about Dean, I think that they actually see his power.

Though I do understand why people are annoyed that he's not being protected more, but I think that maybe they feel that he can still thrive with a loss like this, because his character is one of a nutty, fighting, underdog spirit, and the crowds will still be behind him 100% anyway.

I hope that it doesn't become a habit, though. The future will tell the tale of the company's view of Ambrose. I think that he's done a good enough job of staying very over with the crowd and making an impact, that they won't just treat him like a chump. I think that they're seeing his value more and more.

Giving him such a lengthy match with a top dog like that, complete with ready made "this is why he lost" explanations, is indicative of that, I think.


----------



## CALΔMITY

From what I've read there seems to be (yet again) nothing to worry about. Man I wanna see this match so bad.
:banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

You know, I would love if Ambrose has the chance to run over everybody on the roster and fuck them up. But that's not the way to go for him.

His character is perfect for having a strong competitor who could lose multiple matches and still come out looking great and having the crowds' support. Booking him superhumanly would just do nothing but screw him over; Moxley didn't win all of his matches but there was no doubt he was crazy motherfucker and not somebody you would mess with for the fun of it.

I don't understand some having no problem with Dean winning matches despite having a very noticeable injury that's been constantly played on in matches, yet at the same time he has competive match with Orton, he looks strong and equal to his opponent and yet he's buried because Orton pinned him once fpalm

The more he loses and especially if it's because of Rollins, the more pissed he gets, the crazier he starts to acts. And that's the uniqueness of him that makes him stand out and that gets him over with the crowds; the people want a badass face/tweener who doesn't stand around smiling and pandering but who fucks shit up. You won't go "Roman Reigns/John Cena/Sheamus/Daniel Bryan :lol raising hell!!!" You would go "Scumbag Dean Ambrose raising hell!!!" :cool2 (SBDA is DA Boss :cool2 :cool2)

As Corey had written, he still has great and obviously somewhat protective booking, as Rollins needed Kane to get the briefcase and Dean having the injury and so on; underdogs get the crowds' love the most and Ambrose is a guy that always come back for more which will make them love him even more.

There's no need to lose your shit that he lost to Orton (who did need an important win and Dean was the guy who was greatly build for it) once in the month since the Shield break up, despite him having a great showing in the match; if he becomes like Sandow for the next two years than I will be the first to rant about this but at this point is stupid to act like he's losing anything, considering he's in the hottest feud in the company.

Give it time and watch how Scumbag sets the world on fire :ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

This was like Orton's first win in forever, so I don't mind this Ambrose loss :lol


----------



## sesshomaru

Ambrose/Orton was a pretty bad match....surprised since both are good in the ring...dunno what happened there.


----------



## Nicole Queen

sesshomaru said:


> Ambrose/Orton was a pretty bad match....surprised since both are good in the ring...dunno what happened there.


:homer2

Well, most of us think it was great (and this is their second match) - great psychology, both had good showing and Orton picked a needed win but Ambrose still looked strong and had support from the crowd :draper2

I still would love more Ambrose/BNB though :dance And Ambrose/Cesaro since they are besties :dance


----------



## Shenroe

Fpalm Look at us ressembling Ziggles' mark, looking for excuses : " he put on a good fight.. It's for the better.." 
When i read the spoilers i knew someôe would have to give his body, ofc it was Ambrose sigh. You give way too much credits to WWE


----------



## Nicole Queen

Well, I haven't seen Ambrose thus far look bad even when he's losing. They are obviously using that shoulder injury to protect him somewhat.

Not that I want to lose him all the time, but this is how you organically build the crowd to love you and support you. I'd take Bryan-esque rise to the top than Sheamus/Del Rio-esque :draper2

Plus, don't we all know Ziggler will always be used to make others look good? Not the case with Ambrose :draper2


----------



## Vics1971

I'm not in a panic over the loss, but I'm not entirely happy either. If it's still like this in a month or so, then I'll worry.


----------



## p862011

sesshomaru said:


> Ambrose/Orton was a pretty bad match....surprised since both are good in the ring...dunno what happened there.


really this match has gotten universal praise on this forum you are hoenstly the only person to hate it lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Yeah, no need to worry it now. Dean lost to Bray because Seth interfered and nobody was saying anything, but now that he's injured and worked a great 10+ minutes match, a lose to Orton is the end of the world fpalm


----------



## p862011

orton has the worst win/loss record of any main eventer so far in 2014

lost to every member of the elimination chamber match on RAW even kofi beat him then lost to daniel bryan at mania then lost to the shield 2 ppvs in a row then lost at MITB and he will lose at battleground

give the man a few wins here guys lol


----------



## Wynter

Shit, even Cena indirectly said Bryan's win over him wasn't clean because he had an injured arm 

They at least protected Dean enough to have him be so dominating and having a great match with a top guy like Orton while also nursing an injury. 

Kind of made you feel Dean would have put his foot in Orton's ass if it wasn't for his shoulder lol


----------



## Darkness is here

p862011 said:


> orton has the worst win/loss record of any main eventer so far in 2014
> 
> lost to every member of the elimination chamber match on RAW even kofi beat him then lost to daniel bryan at mania then lost to the shield 2 ppvs in a row then lost at MITB and he will lose at battleground
> 
> give the man a few wins here guys lol


This forum will STILL complain over a couple of wins, EVEN AFTER losing all year.


----------



## The True Believer

WynterWarm12 said:


> Shit, even Cena indirectly said Bryan's win over him wasn't clean because he had an injured arm
> 
> They at least protected Dean enough to have him be so dominating and having a great match with a top guy like Orton while also nursing an injury.
> 
> Kind of made you feel Dean would have put his foot in Orton's ass if it wasn't for his shoulder lol


Nope. He's buried. Buried under 20 pounds of dirt and rubble.


----------



## Vics1971

p862011 said:


> orton has the worst win/loss record of any main eventer so far in 2014
> 
> lost to every member of the elimination chamber match on RAW even kofi beat him then lost to daniel bryan at mania then lost to the shield 2 ppvs in a row then lost at MITB and he will lose at battleground
> 
> give the man a few wins here guys lol


Good point, Orton has been good putting guys over for a while now. I'm happy to give him this one.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*@Wynter* But why would that stop Dean? 

:aries2

He doesn't need his shoulder to put his foot in Orton's ass :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Well Ziggy too has the crowd support/sympathy, look what it brought him thus far. I'd take the sheamusesque push since he and Roman have what it takes to not get stale like Delrio and company got.


----------



## Darkness is here

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Shit, even Cena indirectly said Bryan's win over him wasn't clean because he had an injured arm *
> 
> They at least protected Dean enough to have him be so dominating and having a great match with a top guy like Orton while also nursing an injury.
> 
> Kind of made you feel Dean would have put his foot in Orton's ass if it wasn't for his shoulder lol


Looks like somebody needs a new pair of ears.
Cena has CLEARLY STATED it two times that his win was clean and the arm injury didn't made it unclean.
Look post SS/PAYBACK raw.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> Well Ziggy too has the crowd support/sympathy, look what it brought him thus far. I'd take the sheamusesque push since he and Roman have what it takes to not get stale like Delrio and company got.


I'm not saying just crowd support will get him there, especially since he's not the type of guy to get pushed to the top, but Ziggler's role in matches is to make others look good and while I like him, there's nothing much about him that stands out.

Dean is different than everyone else on the roster. With the right showcasing he would be over huge and he would not need to be pushed into the title scene any time soon. Which Sheamus and Del Rio were, without even building them up in any way.

Dean's finally allowed to show dem mad skillz so I don't think he will have Ziggler's fate at this point.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Something light-hearted for the ladies 


























And they could always make him the Godfather II :lol


----------



## Wynter

Darkness is here said:


> Looks like somebody needs a new pair of ears.
> Cena has CLEARLY STATED it two times that his win was clean and the arm injury that made it unclean.
> Look post SS/PAYBACK raw.



Wait what :lol his win was clean and the arm injury made it unclean??


----------



## Darkness is here

Yeah, I messed up there.
But don't act like you didn't get what I meant to say :draper2


----------



## Shenroe

Ok i will stop there, was about to write a diatribe but what's the use( still has it in copy). I will just accept that he won't be at the absolute top like his shield mate but somewhere in between. Still a shame though


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> Ok i will stop there, was about to write a diatribe but what's the use( still has it in copy). I will just accept that he won't be at the absolute top like his shield mate but somewhere in between. Still a shame though


Come on write it :angel

We need to keep the discussion going :talk because some other threads are growing as big as we are :no:


----------



## Shenroe

#_stillashamethough_


----------



## Nicole Queen

:lmao

Where are all the AmBros/AmHoes? The Reigns thread is full of people and here it's just us :side:


----------



## Wynter

:reigns

#DatReignJustWontLetUp




Seriously, where is everyone lol I expected more people to talk about Randy and Dean being a good match. Because it really was


----------



## Nicole Queen

Well, the match obviously means Jean Ambrose  is jobbing to everyone now so it makes people sad/mad

:draper2


----------



## Simply Flawless

p862011 said:


> orton has the worst win/loss record of any main eventer so far in 2014
> 
> lost to every member of the elimination chamber match on RAW even kofi beat him then lost to daniel bryan at mania then lost to the shield 2 ppvs in a row then lost at MITB and he will lose at battleground
> 
> give the man a few wins here guys lol


Cena could learn a few things from Orton as losing clean doesn't hurt one bit


----------



## BORT

Seems as if Ambrose wasn't as over tonight in Montreal. 

Anyway he had a pretty good match tonight. Wasn't amazing but it was pretty damn good. 

What I love about Ambrose are the litte things he does in the ring that compliment his character. Him doing that double dropkick to the chest, him doing that weird thing when he bounces off the rope into a clothesline, him smacking his face to get the crowd going. These are all things I can see a crazy "scumbag" do.

Also I SWEAR some guys who work for the WWE were reading my freakin suggestions on here. About month ago I suggested that Ambrose be an "attitude era" type of guy and wrestle in jeans and come out with a jacket. I also suggested that they make him do or attempt "heel" stuff even though he's a face. Tonight we saw him go for the chair and not give a fuck about beating Orton's ass which was just :banderas.

Let's hope with Ambrose they keep him like this. It's refreshing to see a babyface do heelish stuff at times, and with him it makes THE most sense since he's supposed to be a crazy scumbag.


----------



## Shenroe

Because deep down they know there's nothîg to brag about yesterday. The cold truth is Dean lost and wasn't a focal point of RAW whereas Seth and Roman were lol. 
I don't want to sound like Pyro but Dean is being booked like anorher Jake the snake/Perfect/RVD. Good, very good, hall of famer bound( excuses and excuses), but not the pinacle, bonafide main eventer superstar multi time champ( cold fact, all that matter). 


#_ashamethough_


----------



## Nicole Queen

Wasn't over?  What about dem "Let's go Ambrose" chants :mark:

But that isn't a big problem, he still is one of the most over guys plus he needs proper time to connect with the crowds, his shtick isn't to just spear people for pops :lol

Yes, *@Wynter* I went there :westbrook4

And yes, the Rebound Lariat, the slapping, everything just comes in together perfectly :banderas

*@Shenroe* It's been a fucking month, don't follow Pyro's path

Plus Dean being like Roberts/Perfect? I can live with that :draper2

They were much more memorable and talented than Hogan DA CHAMPION :draper2


----------



## BORT

Nicole Queen said:


> Wasn't over?  What about dem "Let's go Ambrose" chants :mark:
> 
> But that isn't a big problem, he still is one of the most over guys plus he needs proper time to connect with the crowds, his shtick isn't to just spear people for pops :lol
> 
> Yes, *@Wynter* I went there :westbrook4
> 
> And yes, the Rebound Lariat, the slapping, everything just comes in together perfectly :banderas


Oh yea he was over, he just didn't seem AS over you know. The crowd didn't got nuts for him it seems like they usually have been doing the last couple weeks.


----------



## Wynter

Yall depressing me in here lol Dean and Seth have been doing their thing all over SD, Raw and Main Event since their feud started.

One Raw where Dean isn't a focal point won't kill him. And anyone who jumps ship on Dean because they feel he's becoming a jobber weren't real fans anyways. Not saying any of you. But fans can be fickle. Look at poor Seth :no:

Dean will be fine. 

Like someone said, how Dean is booked after this feud will be a true showing how much WWE cares.

It's a shame. Losing to a top guy like Randy shouldn't be a big deal. Shows just how bad Randy's loss record has been :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Of course, but I wouldn't twist my panties for that 

Reigns is more over now but in 5 years? I see Ambrose being much bigger favorite :draper2

Still too soon to moan about those things.


----------



## Wynter

Girl bye, Roman got a huge pop just walking into that bitch and getting into the ring. 

Stop being pressed, bitch :lol 

Why is Roman even in this convo? Nicole, get his balls out your mouth :homer2


----------



## Zarra

Lets not talk about Reigns please


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Girl bye, Roman got a huge pop just walking into that bitch and getting into the ring.
> 
> Stop being pressed, bitch :lol
> 
> Why is Roman even in this convo? Nicole, get his balls out your mouth :homer2


:homer2 

 Just pointing out that it's been a month, things will change a lot in the future :|

But that mental image will haunt me forever :| enaldo



Zarra said:


> Lets not talk about Reigns please


:bow


----------



## Odo

Im enjoying this face run, but it feels like an appetiser before the main course: #1 company heel for the next 5 years


----------



## goldigga

Never thought I would hear someone get cheered protecting Cena from being cashed-in on.

Ambrose ma dude


----------



## OMGeno

The Ambrose/Orton match last night was fantastic. Shame that Dean lost but there are definitely worse people to lose to than Orton. I'm glad they gave them a match that didn't end stupidly within the first 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Nicole Queen

goldigga said:


> Never thought I would hear someone get cheered protecting Cena from being cashed-in on.
> 
> Ambrose ma dude


Dean vs Dean :mark:

Ambrose gonna stab the fuck out of that Winchester :westbrook4


----------



## amhlilhaus

ambrose will be fine. to me his biggest strength will be what he does on promos and outside stuff, like keeping rollins from cashing in type of things. rock and stone cold were better doing everything but matches, though they were good. dean will be the same way.

I think the crowd cooled off a bit last night. really good for the first hour, then kind of lost interest. ambrose didn't get bryan or reigns level pops but anyone getting a lets go chant is over with the crowd.

dean losing to kane, wyatt and orton speaks volumes. two cases of interference to guys above him on the card (though kane shouldn't be) and a tough loss to orton the top heel kayfabe wise.

he still closed out raw chasing rollins around, so he's just fine.

love all 3 guys, with wyatt they will be leading the company in a couple of years.


----------



## goldigga

oops double post


----------



## Nicole Queen

In addition to Dean having a submission finisher, I'd love if he's protected from tapping out :hmm:

Maybe even pull an Austin :hmm:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Fucking FINALLY I'm out from work. Can't wait to catch up on Raw :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

DAT DDT :ass DAT FF :ass


----------



## OMGeno

It was pretty much a perfect match minus the small botch. I hope they give him more matches this length in the future.


----------



## CALΔMITY

HE DID THE FIGURE FOUR??? :mark: Damn fools always be goin for Dean's hair. His poor follicles.


----------



## Banez

for those who are upset about him losing: PPV Main Event vs. Not on the card. Who should win?



thats what i thought.

carry on!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sith Rollins said:


> Was this Dean or Orton's fault.
> 
> 
> The match was great and even in defeat Dean looked strong. He may have lost clean but they sold the injury very well. Kinda like how Cena lost to DB clean but having the injury brought up throughout the match.


Looks to me like it was Ambrose's fault. Went back to check and see if he lost his footing or something, causing him to jump earlier than planned, but the camera angle was zoomed into his face. :hmm:


Again, just like at SD last week, a great match from these two. No problem with Dean losing clean whatsoever. There are people that need protective booking. Dean is not one of them. 



GAYFORMICHAELBAY said:


> He'll be in the locker room throwing knives forks on a poster of Seth's face.


Picturing this in my head right now... :banderas


----------



## p862011

i cant tell who's fault it was i think orton was suppose to hit a close line in mid air seeing how he hit dean with a close line after the botch

either dean jumped to early or orton turned around too late


----------



## Nicole Queen

Calamity Glitch said:


> HE DID THE FIGURE FOUR??? :mark: Damn fools always be goin for Dean's hair. His poor follicles.


Orton is just jealous that Dean has more hair than him :side:









:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Maaaan this match was pretty damn solid! :banderas

Right off the bat we get "LET'S GO AMBROSE" chants and then this fucker...









I just can't with this man. :banderas :banderas

Love love LOVED it when Ambrose got his fast punches in at the turn buckle and the crowd just fucking went with it. 12345678910 Man that was an awesome moment!
I :lmao when some dude in the crowd yelled "WHAT A MANEUVER"


Orton got MAD heat when he got the offense and then went ecstatic when the offense switched to Ambrose. The crowd was just eating up this match. Every time Orton went for that arm I just felt so sorry for Ambrose. He makes it easy to suspend disbelief and just go with the shoulder injury. That reversal into the FF was glorious. The WOOs from the crowd made the moment even more awesome! I saw that botch everyone's been talking about. The crowd went flat, but that was just for a second because Ambrose managed to turn the momentum back on him and keep them excited. It's always nice to see the lariat. Speaking of which, that second lariat into the RKO was a good way to end the match. Well done to both men involved!

:banderas at Dean thwarting another cash-in by Seth. You the man, Dean!




GAYFORMICHAELBAY said:


> He'll be in the locker room throwing knives *forks* (always) on a poster of Seth's face.


lel YESSS. If there was any moment perfect for a promo video package, it's this.


----------



## Nicole Queen

> FCW 07/24/11


It's always about them :banderas

Their love/hate won't ever stop kada


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> It's always about them :banderas
> 
> Their love/hate won't ever stop kada


(Y)


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Figure Four was TT


----------



## SóniaPortugal

THANOS said:


> I think WWE are going to lengths to protect Seth because they don't need to with Ambrose. I think Ambrose, as you mentioned, will end up similar to Bryan where his sidetracks will get him more over than any overpushing the likes of Roman Reigns gets. Anyway we look at this we're looking at a mainevent scene in a couple years with Bryan, Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Cesaro, and Wyatt, and an upper midcard with the likes of Prince Devitt, KENTA, Kevin Steen, Slate Randall, Solomon Crowe, and Sami Zayn.
> 
> Things are looking great for WWE and it's incredible to watch it unfold! :mark:


This 
I do not understand anyone who does not see this


----------



## BrownianMotion

Banez said:


> for those who are upset about him losing: PPV Main Event vs. Not on the card. Who should win?
> 
> 
> 
> thats what i thought.
> 
> carry on!


But Seth didn't lose clean to Cena...


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Seriously that you guys write more than 10 pages complaining about something that did not happen.
And spoke little of the good match and that the match be have 15-20 minutes.
When was the last time a matche took so long in RAW?


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> But Seth didn't lose clean to Cena...


The Raw main event is rarely lost clean. There's almost always some interference.


----------



## MEMS

BrownianMotion said:


> But Seth didn't lose clean to Cena...


But he basically did. He was about to tap. And Dean looked better in defeat than Rollins did in his dq. 

Why wins and loses are virtually meaningless on Raw.


----------



## Shenroe

After completing RAW, yeah it doesn't look as bad as i thought earlier today. Ambrose is still over huge, the slow paced match and Ambrose unpredictability kind of quited the crowd, because they were invested.

Still, the match in itself was questionable, both needed momentum, so why book them against each other? 
Lol at some people it's his 4th clean loss in 2 months ofc we have a problem with that, this is a discussion forum we have the right to question booking sometimes. If you think we are bad just look at Bray fans, they complain when he win/lose by dq, "oh he's buried, blablabla" he hasn't been pinned in RAW/SD anything.


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> The Raw main event is rarely lost clean. There's almost always some interference.


Seth hasn't been pinned in a long time and definitely not since the split. After all of this, there is simply no way Dean can afford to win lose this feud. Would be absolutely terrible booking. He needs the win over Seth at a PPV way more than Seth does.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Because apparently some people need this




> The idea behind Randy Orton defeating Dean Ambrose on last night's RAW was that it keeps Orton strong for his upcoming pay-per-view matches with Roman Reigns. Their match on last Friday's SmackDown ended with Ambrose winning by disqualification.


----------



## Vics1971

Shenroe said:


> After completing RAW, yeah it doesn't look as bad as i thought earlier today. Ambrose is still over huge, the slow paced match and Ambrose unpredictability kind of quited the crowd, because they were invested.
> 
> Still, the match in itself was questionable, both needed momentum, so why book them against each other?
> *Lol at some people it's his 4th clean loss in 2 months ofc we have a problem with that, this is a discussion forum we have the right to question booking sometimes.* If you think we are bad just look at Bray fans, they complain when he win/lose by dq, "oh he's buried, blablabla" he hasn't been pinned in RAW/SD anything.


I can see what you mean but like I said earlier, I'm not too happy about it, but at this stage I see no need to worry too much either. It was a good match, (mostly) and he's over. 

Dean is more than good enough to overcome any crappy booking, I think anyway. I know I'm not who counts, but whatever...


----------



## superuser1

Shenroe said:


> After completing RAW, yeah it doesn't look as bad as i thought earlier today. Ambrose is still over huge, the slow paced match and Ambrose unpredictability kind of quited the crowd, because they were invested.


I agree with you %100. Ambrose was over in the match but his in ring style is so methodical at times that it can quiet the crowd. He was still over though.


----------



## BrownianMotion

SóniaPortugal said:


> Because apparently some people need this


Again, _losing clean_ is the issue. Maybe it wouldn't have been an issue had Dean not been pinned by Kane (of all people) and by Sheamus not too long ago.

Cena doesn't need to look strong going into the fatal 4way and his match against Brock at SS?

Based on talent, Dean should be getting the kind of push Roman is getting. I don't think we as fans of Ambrose should accept the fact that he has to job clean in order to make Roman look strong when he goes over Orton.


----------



## CALΔMITY

You're free to interpret the situation however you'd like, but you shouldn't lump us all into one mindset. I don't even think about that. I just think about how strong Ambrose looked and although it's a loss, he's lost so many times in the past, he's still over. Like MEMs stated, wins and losses don't really mean much anymore if you utilize them well with storylines and ring psychology. 

Who could blame a guy with an injured arm for losing especially when he put up a damn good fight? :draper2


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> Seth hasn't been pinned in a long time and definitely not since the split. After all of this, there is simply no way Dean can afford to win lose this feud. Would be absolutely terrible booking. He needs the win over Seth at a PPV way more than Seth does.


He needs to win the 3 following feuds he's involved in to make for all that:lol



SóniaPortugal said:


> Because apparently some people need this


1) There were others poeple for that
2) Lol what an halfassed explanation, he didn't won crap. He won a RKO that day, that's what he won. Well at least they were bothered to give an explanation :shrug.



Vics1971 said:


> I can see what you mean but like I said earlier, I'm not too happy about it, but at this stage I see no need to worry too much either. It was a good match, (mostly) and he's over.
> 
> Dean is more than good enough to overcome any crappy booking, I think anyway. I know I'm not who counts, but whatever...


So it's Ambrose' mark turn to play the " let's wait and see" game 

Look I know Dean is a different cat, who doesn't need superman booking blablabla but geez give that guy a win or protect him like his former shield mate.


----------



## Wynter

Dean lost to make Randy look strong. Roman doesn't really need Dean to make him look strong considering the type of booking Roman's been getting.

That's kind of shame; Randy's credibility is so low, he _needed_ this match to look like a legit opponent against a rookie Roman fpalm

Wtf??

And think, Dean dominated him throughout the match! Randy not only has to build up to face a rookie, but an inured "rookie" almost got the win over him fpalm Poor Randy :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

Can we all at least agree that if he loses the feud with Seth, then he really is being booked very poorly?


----------



## Empress

BrownianMotion said:


> Seth hasn't been pinned in a long time and definitely not since the split. After all of this, there is simply no way Dean can afford to win lose this feud. Would be absolutely terrible booking. He needs the win over Seth at a PPV way more than Seth does.


I do agree that Ambrose should win the feud when it's all said and done. I have no issue with last night's clean loss but Ambrose will need something to hold up as a victory. Reigns is getting his title matches and Seth has the briefcase. Ambrose shouldn't be the odd man out.


----------



## CALΔMITY

No he shouldn't and I believe he should also win this feud. If not, then they had better play it out pretty damn good. We really do just need to play wait and see, but I have a feeling in my gut that Ambrose is going to come out on top in the end.


----------



## Wynter

I'd be really shocked if Dean loses this feud in the end. WWE would have to be _really_ high on Seth go "Fuck it." with Ambrose.

I mean damn, Seth already has the briefcase, Dean can take the ultimate W at Summerslam, yeah?

Then they can focus on Randy vs Seth or something.


It's very weird having this conversation when everyone thought Dean and Roman were safe while Seth was the one who would get lost in the shuffle.


----------



## RapShepard

He lost to Orton in a close match with an "injured" shoulder, he didn't lose clean, well at least that's the logic used when D Bryan beat one armed Cena. But regardless I don't get it when babyfaces win to man matches you get called super (Reigns)but when you don't win every match your supposedly buried. Dean will be fine plus it keeps him and Rollins in a realistic competitive feud. Neither guy was able to beat their multiple time champion opponents tonight but neither looked out of place or got washed.


----------



## OMGeno

Are we expecting this feud to end at Summerslam or keep playing out while Ambrose randomly still ruins Seth's cash in attempts?


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> Based on talent, Dean should be getting the kind of push Roman is getting. I don't think we as fans of Ambrose should accept the fact that he has to job clean in order to make Roman look strong when he goes over Orton.


I definitely agree with this.

But it's better he's not getting that push where he always stays tall at the end. That will turn off the crowds on him at some point, instead of getting them to support him.

As I've said, he needs slow burn push to connect with the crowds and I would prefer that the crowds go quiet when he works a match methodically because they are concentrating on what he's doing, rather than go quiet because they are bored out of their minds and have no interest in what's going on in the ring.

Since he's broken off the Shield he has had: 7 matches (MITB including), 2 clean losses to Orton and Kane, 1 loss by CO, 1 clean win over BNB, 1 clean loss because of Seth interfering, 1 win over Orton by DQ and I'm excluding the MITB match; he lost against the Authority goons and suffered a couple of defeats because of Seth.

Saying he's buried it's too soon, considering they are using the injury not only to play up his character but to protect him in his losses.

I'm still sticking to my opinion that if losses and Seth's interference continue to happen, that will let Ambrose off the leash, but I'm definitely hoping he also racks up some wins. They have to find the right balance - he doesn't look too weak losing matches when it's by interference but the only credible people who they are putting him against are Authority goons, that still need heat so until they switch up his opponents I don't see many clean wins. He did win over BNB and that could have lead to some more matches but Barrett's injury prevents this. Plus the list of heels is not too long, so I understand why they are reusing everybody.

As for the feud, I'm sure Dean will come out on top and Seth will still have the briefcase afterwards and Dean would still prevents cash-ins so it's all good this far IMO :shrug I do hope afterwards we see Ambrose/BNB feud.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Will surely be more than a one match feud so don't lose your mind if he drops the first match Brownian Motion.


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean lost to make Randy look strong. Roman doesn't really need Dean to make him look strong considering the type of booking Roman's been getting.
> 
> That's kind of shame; Randy's credibility is so low, he _needed_ this match to look like a legit opponent against a rookie Roman fpalm
> 
> Wtf??
> 
> And think, Dean dominated him throughout the match! Randy not only has to build up to face a rookie, but an inured "rookie" almost got the win over him fpalm Poor Randy :lol


Besides Roman won't really benefit from Dean loss immediately, but 2 months laterat summerslam
:fpalm



BrownianMotion said:


> Can we all at least agree that if he loses the feud with Seth, then he really is being booked very poorly?


For some of his marks it will still be ok if he loses, as long as he says "hi" in a microphone they are satisfied. Well i lay it on thick a bit but that's the feeling i get.


----------



## Empress

OMGeno said:


> Are we expecting this feud to end at Summerslam or keep playing out while Ambrose randomly still ruins Seth's cash in attempts?


I could live with the feud going beyond Sumnerslam but not much longer. It would be repetitive to have Ambrose turned into someone who just interrupts Seth's matches. Ambrose is too good and raw of a talent to be stuck in the same story for endless months. I have no interest in seeing Ambrose morph into a permanent underdog.

Seth made out good in this split. He has built in feuds from every direction. I hope Dean turns his attention to Bray after he's done with Seth.


----------



## Vics1971

BrownianMotion said:


> Can we all at least agree that if he loses the feud with Seth, then he really is being booked very poorly?


It will be before then actually for me. If he's still being booked the same after Battleground on the lead up to Summerslam then I'll throw the screaming abdabs! I've been up and down about it all enough in the last month, I'm just trying my damn best to trust that they know what they have here with Dean.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> You know, I would love if Ambrose has the chance to run over everybody on the roster and fuck them up. But that's not the way to go for him.
> 
> His character is perfect for having a strong competitor who could lose multiple matches and still come out looking great and having the crowds' support. Booking him superhumanly would just do nothing but screw him over; Moxley didn't win all of his matches but there was no doubt he was crazy motherfucker and not somebody you would mess with for the fun of it.
> 
> I don't understand some having no problem with Dean winning matches despite having a very noticeable injury that's been constantly played on in matches, yet at the same time he has competive match with Orton, he looks strong and equal to his opponent and yet he's buried because Orton pinned him once fpalm
> 
> The more he loses and especially if it's because of Rollins, the more pissed he gets, the crazier he starts to acts. And that's the uniqueness of him that makes him stand out and that gets him over with the crowds; the people want a badass face/tweener who doesn't stand around smiling and pandering but who fucks shit up. You won't go "Roman Reigns/John Cena/Sheamus/Daniel Bryan :lol raising hell!!!" You would go "Scumbag Dean Ambrose raising hell!!!" :cool2 (SBDA is DA Boss :cool2 :cool2)
> 
> As Corey had written, he still has great and obviously somewhat protective booking, as Rollins needed Kane to get the briefcase and Dean having the injury and so on; underdogs get the crowds' love the most and Ambrose is a guy that always come back for more which will make them love him even more.
> 
> There's no need to lose your shit that he lost to Orton (who did need an important win and Dean was the guy who was greatly build for it) once in the month since the Shield break up, despite him having a great showing in the match; if he becomes like Sandow for the next two years than I will be the first to rant about this but at this point is stupid to act like he's losing anything, considering he's in the hottest feud in the company.
> 
> Give it time and watch how Scumbag sets the world on fire :ambrose


(Y) (Y) 



sesshomaru said:


> Ambrose/Orton was a pretty bad match....surprised since both are good in the ring...dunno what happened there.


That was MOTN for me anyways. There was so much psychology and badassery. I'm an fan of the old school style, and both of these guys are old school. Yea they didn't do flips and shit to get the crowd to pop, but it was a down a dirty ppv worthy match IMO! 



Nicole Queen said:


> Well, *I haven't seen Ambrose thus far look bad even when he's losing*. They are obviously using that shoulder injury to protect him somewhat.
> 
> Not that I want to lose him all the time, but this is how you organically build the crowd to love you and support you. I'd take Bryan-esque rise to the top than Sheamus/Del Rio-esque :draper2
> 
> Plus, don't we all know Ziggler will always be used to make others look good? Not the case with Ambrose :draper2


I haven't either my friend!! Dude always looks to give it his all, even with a "fucked up shoulder"



Nicole Queen said:


> In addition to Dean having a submission finisher, I'd love if he's protected from tapping out :hmm:
> 
> *Maybe even pull an Austin* :hmm:


I've been thinking about this for a while now. I would love to see him stay in a submission for a good 2 minutes straight until "passing out" not necessarily tapping or giving to show how determined he is.



MEMS said:


> But he basically did. He was about to tap. *And Dean looked better in defeat than Rollins did in his dq.
> *
> Why wins and loses are virtually meaningless on Raw.


Gotta say I agree with that wholeheartedly! (Y) 










:lol Orton's like  This guy is crazier than I am! :lol









:mark:


----------



## Wynter

Are they even having a match at Battleground?? Or are they saving that for Summerslam only? Because then that's a real toss up there.

Because I figured Seth would get the first win at Battleground and Dean wins at Summerslam. But idk if their first match does end up at SS and the feud ends there...


----------



## OMGeno

I like where the feud is right now, but I'm a tad concerned with the end game of it. I'm not sure there's a way to make both Dean and Seth come out looking strong. Although it would hurt Ambrose more by losing the feud because Seth is the heel therefore he can go on and do heel-ish things and people will forget about him losing to Dean pretty quick.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Will surely be more than a one match feud so don't lose your mind if he drops the first match Brownian Motion.


He shouldn't be losing a single match to Seth on PPV - even if it's a two PPV feud.

Seth has his briefcase, he has a PPV victory, and he's been booked very strong on RAW and SD. He doesn't need any wins against Dean, whereas Dean is in desperate need of a few wins.


----------



## Vics1971

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Are they even having a match at Battleground??* Or are they saving that for Summerslam only? Because then that's a real toss up there.
> 
> Because I figured Seth would get the first win at Battleground and Dean wins at Summerslam. But idk if their first match does end up at SS and the feud ends there...


I was under the impression it was Dean V Seth for Battleground and Summerslam, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Shenroe

Vics1971 said:


> It will be before then actually for me. If he's still being booked the same after Battleground on the lead up to Summerslam then I'll throw the screaming abdabs! I've been up and down about it all enough in the last month, I'm just trying my damn best to trust that they know what they have here with Dean.


a sensible one



RapShepard said:


> He lost to Orton in a close match with an "injured" shoulder, he didn't lose clean, well at least that's the logic used when D Bryan beat one armed Cena. But regardless I don't get it when babyfaces win to man matches you get called super (Reigns)but when you don't win every match your supposedly buried. Dean will be fine plus it keeps him and Rollins in a realistic competitive feud. Neither guy was able to beat their multiple time champion opponents tonight but neither looked out of place or got washed.





RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Will surely be more than a one match feud so don't lose your mind if he drops the first match Brownian Motion.


Not a single one. He needs to either win both or lose one dirty as it gets.



BrownianMotion said:


> He shouldn't be losing a single match to Seth on PPV - even if it's a two PPV feud.
> 
> Seth has his briefcase, he has a PPV victory, and he's been booked very strong on RAW and SD. He doesn't need any wins against Dean, whereas Dean is in desperate need of a few wins.


My sentiments exactly bruh.


----------



## Wynter

Oh, I don't know the Battleground card other than the Fatal Fourway, that's why I was asking if anyone knew


----------



## Joshi Judas

He can get a few wins on TV. Giving both wins in the feud to Ambrose achieves nothing. A dirty loss in one ppv and a win in some brutal gimmick match in the next benefits both guys.


----------



## Vics1971

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh, I don't know the Battleground card other than the Fatal Fourway, that's why I was asking if anyone knew


I don't think it's been confirmed actually, but rumoured as pencilled in I think.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Right now, with the clean loss to Orton, Dean is looking like the joke between the three guys of The Shield. Reigns is Reigns and is looking to be groomed as the next guy, Rollins has been very protected and doesn't take any losses, while Dean takes losses left and right. There's no reason they couldn't have had Seth cost Ambrose the match against Orton. Ambrose has been made to be the weak-link for some time now, and the split is furthering that agenda. If Ambrose doesn't beat Rollins clean when they fight and doesn't win the feud, then that just solidifies it. He desperately needs the win to remain relevant, otherwise he's just going to lose and probably stick around in the mid-card for awhile until WWE gets bored of him. 

It's ridiculous because he's far and away the best guy on the stick between the three and is the most capable of making a main event level feud of the three, but as I said, they continue to push that he's the weak link. If they didn't already run with that storyline with Bryan last year, it would've been perfect for Ambrose now. Oh well.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He can get a few wins on TV. Giving both wins in the feud to Ambrose achieves nothing. A dirty loss in one ppv and a win in some brutal gimmick match in the next benefits both guys.


Why? Seth already struck the first blow by winning MITB. I know there were others involved but let's be honest, that match centered around their feud and at the very end it came down to them. Seth got his dirty win. He's been getting wins on TV. Time for Dean to start getting booked strong by going over clean.


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He can get a few wins on TV. Giving both wins in the feud to Ambrose achieves nothing. A dirty loss in one ppv and a win in some brutal gimmick match in the next benefits both guys.


Yeah, 2 weeks ago i was with you, now.. my perception has change obviously.


----------



## Wynter

Rollins losing two PPVs in a row, idk, even with the briefcase it's a bit iffy. Still have to look at it from the POV that WWE needs to keep heat on Seth too. 

Rollins winning dirty at BG and then Dean beating his ass all over SS can work. But then again, we're assuming it ends at SS. What are those two going to do for NoC???


Not going to lie, I never expected WWE to be this high on Seth...well, never mind. Triple H loves that dude :lol


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Are they even having a match at Battleground?? Or are they saving that for Summerslam only? Because then that's a real toss up there.
> 
> Because I figured Seth would get the first win at Battleground and Dean wins at Summerslam. But idk if their first match does end up at SS and the feud ends there...


I'd prefer them having first match on Summerslam. Hence in battleground Seth might try cash in only to Dean come thwart it again.. would make Seth grow sick and tired of these Dean interferences and demand a match at Slam.

And why should the feud end at Summerslam? Could be just the beginning


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> (Y) (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> That was MOTN for me anyways. There was so much psychology and badassery. I'm an fan of the old school style, and both of these guys are old school. Yea they didn't do flips and shit to get the crowd to pop, but it was a down a dirty ppv worthy match IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't either my friend!! Dude always looks to give it his all, even with a "fucked up shoulder"
> 
> 
> 
> I've been thinking about this for a while now. I would love to see him stay in a submission for a good 2 minutes straight until "passing out" not necessarily tapping or giving to show how determined he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say I agree with that wholeheartedly! (Y)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol Orton's like  This guy is crazier than I am! :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


SUPRISE BITCH :cool2










Corey you're the only one who gets me :angel New most favorite AmBro :mark:

Shenroe is turning to the Pyro side :no:


----------



## BrownianMotion

WynterWarm12 said:


> Rollins losing two PPVs in a row, idk, even with the briefcase it's a bit iffy. Still have to look at it from the POV that WWE needs to keep heat on Seth too.
> 
> Rollins winning dirty at BG and then Dean beating his ass all over SS can work. But then again, we're assuming it ends at SS. What are those two going to do for NoC???
> 
> 
> Not going to lie, I never expected WWE to be this high on Seth...well, never mind. Triple H loves that dude :lol


He can look strong when he feuds with someone else. Someone who isn't in desperate need of wins like Dean is.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He can get a few wins on TV. Giving both wins in the feud to Ambrose achieves nothing. A dirty loss in one ppv and a win in some brutal gimmick match in the next benefits both guys.


Agreed. I don't blame anyone for wanting their favorite to win all the time, but right now things really aren't so bad for Ambrose. He's over with the crowds, which is great because he never got much reaction while in the shield, and he's playing a real underdog. People love Dean and love seeing Dean go after Seth. Just watch. He'll have some more losses here and there, but he will start to garner some wins as well I'm sure. He is by no means being buried so I fail to see the overall problem.


----------



## Vics1971

They're apparently planning on continuing the feud for a few of the PPV's, until the back end of the year. I forget what comes after Summerslam and I can't be bothered to check.


----------



## NatePaul101

> Seth hasn't been pinned in a long time and definitely not since the split. After all of this, there is simply no way Dean can afford to win lose this feud. Would be absolutely terrible booking. He needs the win over Seth at a PPV way more than Seth does.


I don't think Seth's been pinned since his match against CM Punk in December of last year.

Seth will probably win the first PPV match with Dean's shoulder coming into play, but Dean should definitely win the blow off match. It could be similar to the HBK/Jericho street fight at Unforgiven '08. Heck Dean is even dressed for the role. Then later that night Seth can cash in MITB like Jericho came back & won the title in the scramble match.


----------



## OMGeno

I don't understand why people are panicking. He was given a 20 minute match on Raw this week against a main eventer. Win or lose, that's pretty damn decent.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Calamity Glitch said:


> Agreed. I don't blame anyone for wanting their favorite to win all the time, but right now things really aren't so bad for Ambrose. He's over with the crowds, which is great because he never got much reaction while in the shield, and he's playing a real underdog. People love Dean and love seeing Dean go after Seth. Just watch. He'll have some more losses here and there, but he will start to garner some wins as well I'm sure. He is by no means being buried so I fail to see the overall problem.


All the time? He has 1 clean win over Barrett. When was the last time he won clean over anyone prior to that?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Isn't there NoC, Hell in a Cell and TLC after SS?


----------



## Joshi Judas

BrownianMotion said:


> Why? Seth already struck the first blow by winning MITB. I know there were others involved but let's be honest, that match centered around their feud and at the very end it came down to them. Seth got his dirty win. He's been getting wins on TV. Time for Dean to start getting booked strong by going over clean.


Give Ambrose wins on TV too then. If he beats Rollins in their first PPV match, he has no more reason to go after him. So it will be Seth challenging him for the rematch and if he loses again, then the MITB winner and Authority's handpicked guy looks weak.

Now if he somehow manages to get a pin on Ambrose first but loses the next match, Ambrose still wins the feud and moves on to better things while Seth looks strong too. Trading ppv wins plus giving Dean more wins on TV will build up his credibility. Despite losing to Orton I don't think any of the casuals view him as a weak link. 

Orton needed that win after months of jobbing. Ambrose got a win over BNB few weeks ago. Get a few more wins against guys like ADR, Cesaro etc, and his cred is back up.



Shenroe said:


> Yeah, 2 weeks ago i was with you, now.. my perception has change obviously.


Knee jerk reaction imo.


----------



## Empress

OMGeno said:


> I don't understand why people are panicking. He was given a 20 minute match on Raw this week against a main eventer. Win or lose, that's pretty damn decent.


It was the match of the night. Everyone is too focused on how it ended.


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, weren't there rumors of Dean vs Seth lasting to HIAC?

If that true, damn WWE is going to have these two go at it for a long while :lol

That many PPVs can definitely give Dean time to look stronger. I think they're focusing on getting Seth as much heat as possible. Dean is still getting crazy over despite booking. So when Dean does finally knock Seth down a couple pegs, the crowd will still go ape shit for him.

Dean is just too fucking loveable :lol


EDIT: Exactly my point. I expected some people to be turned off by him losing clean, even I didn't like it at first. But I thought the match quality would get more love. Dean looked great and dominated a main event guy for most of the match with an injured freakin shoulder :kurt


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> I don't understand why people are panicking. He was given a 20 minute match on Raw this week against a main eventer. Win or lose, that's pretty damn decent.


Some people just think that this "treatment" is beneath him with how awesome and capable that he is so they're acting like he's eating the shovel. Ambrose may not be protected like Seth and Roman, but he doesn't need it. I don't know how many times this has been said already. Sure, Ambrose is one of THE most talented and capable performers in the WWE, but he isn't bitching and moaning about his "treatment" now is he? No. He's going out there, confident as ever, and making the crowds cheer and roar despite the booking. I'm liking that "treatment" if you ask me.



BrownianMotion said:


> All the time? He has 1 clean win over Barrett. When was the last time he won clean over anyone prior to that?


Dude re-read my post. No where ever did I say he wins all the time. I said I "don't blame people for wanting their favorites to win all the time." Christ. fpalm


----------



## SóniaPortugal

BrownianMotion said:


> Again, _losing clean_ is the issue. Maybe it wouldn't have been an issue had Dean not been pinned by Kane (of all people) and by Sheamus not too long ago.
> 
> *Cena doesn't need to look strong going into the fatal 4way and his match against Brock at SS?*
> 
> Based on talent, Dean should be getting the kind of push Roman is getting. I don't think we as fans of Ambrose should accept the fact that he has to job clean in order to make Roman look strong when he goes over Orton.


Cena is JOHN CENA

He could lose matches for a year and it would still be John Cena´

Roman will suffer with this Superpush
Dean is taking the public by being Dean Ambrose

People want to Dean win Seth, because they like Dean
People want to Roman win because he is not Cena


----------



## Shenroe

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Right now, with the clean loss to Orton, Dean is looking like the joke between the three guys of The Shield. *Reigns is Reigns and is looking to be groomed as the next guy, Rollins has been very protected and doesn't take any losses, while Dean takes losses left and right*. There's no reason they couldn't have had Seth cost Ambrose the match against Orton. Ambrose has been made to be the weak-link for some time now, and the split is furthering that agenda. If Ambrose doesn't beat Rollins clean when they fight and doesn't win the feud, then that just solidifies it. He desperately needs the win to remain relevant, otherwise he's just going to lose and probably stick around in the mid-card for awhile until WWE gets bored of him.
> 
> It's ridiculous because he's far and away the best guy on the stick between the three and is the most capable of making a main event level feud of the three, but as I said, they continue to push that he's the weak link. If they didn't already run with that storyline with Bryan last year, it would've been perfect for Ambrose now. Oh well.


It's really that simple, for months now we've been making up excuses, myself included, as to why he hasn't look that strong during the last heel shield period. But now it's time to face the truth guys. They really seem to be as high on Ambrose as they are the other ones.
The bolded part is _fact_



Calamity Glitch said:


> Agreed. I don't blame anyone for wanting their favorite to win all the time, but right now things really aren't so bad for Ambrose. He's over with the crowds, which is great because he never got much reaction while in the shield, and he's playing a real underdog. People love Dean and love seeing Dean go after Seth. Just watch. He'll have some more losses here and there, but he will start to garner some wins as well I'm sure. He is by no means being buried so I fail to see the overall problem.


You're too good caly, I don't have your patience, with as a rich history of fucked up talents as wwe has, i don't have the patience.

@Nicole: Well you should've seen me fighting off Pyro 2 weeks ago but you gotta admit the _facts_ at one point.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> For some of his marks it will still be ok if he loses, as long as he says "hi" in a microphone they are satisfied. Well i lay it on thick a bit but that's the feeling i get.


:lol I wanna see him win at least one match against Seth on PPV, and if he doesn't then I'll start to think WWE is giving him the jobber treatment. But I really can't see them being that stupid, It's like they have been making all his fans want to see him get a big win, plus all the casuals wanna see him get revenge on the person who turned his back on the shield, and if he doesn't what's the fucking point of having Dean come so close to winning MITB, and vow to make Rollins life a living Hell if he's just gonna lose in the end. That doesn't make sense to me. WWE.com also states "Witness one of the most unpredictable bout in recent Raw history when Ambrose battles Orton." That seems like a good rub for Dean in my book. I guess we'll find out in a couple of weeks though. 

Battle Ground is in 12 days, so maybe on Smackdown Seth has a match that is interrupted by Ambrose and then on Raw they have Ambrose come out to the ring and challenge Rollins to a match at the PPV. Next week's Smackdown more back and forth on the mic to build it up, and I wouldn't even have Dean in another match until Battle Ground so that he can have the next 12 days to help his shoulder out. If he is in a match it'll be in a squash match or Ambrose throws the rules out and starts a beat down on his opponent with chairs or some kind of spot where Dean gets DQ'd. 

So far I'm still optimistic that Dean has the backing of the company, just in a different way than Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Give Ambrose wins on TV too then. If he beats Rollins in their first PPV match, he has no more reason to go after him. So it will be Seth challenging him for the rematch and if he loses again, then the MITB winner and Authority's handpicked guy looks weak.
> 
> Now if he somehow manages to get a pin on Ambrose first but loses the next match, Ambrose still wins the feud and moves on to better things while Seth looks strong too. Trading ppv wins plus giving Dean more wins on TV will build up his credibility. Despite losing to Orton I don't think any of the casuals view him as a weak link.
> 
> Orton needed that win after months of jobbing. Ambrose got a win over BNB few weeks ago. Get a few more wins against guys like ADR, Cesaro etc, and his cred is back up.
> 
> 
> 
> Knee jerk reaction imo.


There's an easy way to prolong the feud without Ambrose having to job. After the match, have Seth brutally attack Ambrose and re-injure his shoulder. You can have Kane come down and have them both lay a beating on Dean.

Yes, giving Dean more TV wins would be nice. But that isn't happening for some reason.


----------



## Empress

Calamity Glitch said:


> Some people just think that this "treatment" is beneath him with how awesome and capable that he is so they're acting like he's eating the shovel. Ambrose may not be protected like Seth and Roman, but he doesn't need it. I don't know how many times this has been said already. Sure, Ambrose is one of THE most talented and capable performers in the WWE, but he isn't bitching and moaning about his "treatment" now is he? No. He's going out there, confident as ever, and making the crowds cheer and roar despite the booking. I'm liking that "treatment" if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Dude re-read my post. No where ever did I say he wins all the time. I said I "don't blame people for wanting their favorites to win all the time." Christ. fpalm


:clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> So far I'm still optimistic that Dean has the backing of the company, just in a different way than Reigns and Rollins.


Yup. I feel pretty much the same.


----------



## Nicole Queen

fpalm fpalm fpalm



> Since he's broken off the Shield he has had: 7 matches (MITB including), 2 clean losses to Orton and Kane, 1 loss by CO, 1 clean win over BNB, 1 clean loss because of Seth interfering, 1 win over Orton by DQ and I'm excluding the MITB match; he lost against the Authority goons and suffered a couple of defeats because of Seth.


In the space of a month and without a singles match on PPV against Seth and he's already buried fpalm :lol

Gonna wait till SS or whenever their feud ends to say there's no hope


----------



## BrownianMotion

Calamity Glitch said:


> Some people just think that this "treatment" is beneath him with how awesome and capable that he is so they're acting like he's eating the shovel. Ambrose may not be protected like Seth and Roman, but he doesn't need it. I don't know how many times this has been said already. Sure, Ambrose is one of THE most talented and capable performers in the WWE, but he isn't bitching and moaning about his "treatment" now is he? No. He's going out there, confident as ever, and making the crowds cheer and roar despite the booking. I'm liking that "treatment" if you ask me.
> 
> 
> Dude re-read my post. No where ever did I say he wins all the time. I said I "don't blame people for wanting their favorites to win all the time." Christ. fpalm


Who claimed that they wanted him to win all the time though? Seems like a straw man argument. We are claiming he needs more than 1 clean win in order to look credible. That's all.


----------



## CALΔMITY

I meant it in a VERY broad way. Hell (even deep down) I would love for Ambrose to have all the wins and be dominant, but that's just not how things work. It was just a general statement.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> So far I'm still optimistic that Dean has the backing of the company, just in a different way than Reigns and Rollins.


"different way"? If it's not the way that's gonna keep him booked strong and win him world titles, then what it does matter? Telling him "you're a good hand, go out and put somebody over well" is not backing him.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Ambrose's character is alot like the Jon Moxley character in the fact that he just wants to hurt people and when he wants to win he does. 

Let me present exhibit A for evidence.


----------



## The Bloodline

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lol Orton's like  This guy is crazier than I am! :lol



hahaha yup thats exactly what Randy looked like he was thinking. 

& im surprised so many feel down about Ambrose future after last night. Hes been so red hot since the split. Last night was his first clean lost as well and still it was to Orton after 15 plus minutes and a arm injury. Where he got to show more of his crazy side. there were parts that were definitely slow but i thought the match had a nice flow and story to it all the way through. All the little things Dean does in his match really captures his character. & Ortons not a fave here but I thought he did a fantastic job as the heel in this match.

I'm not sure who will win this feud with him and Seth. I like the unpredictability of it. I do think Dean should go over more than Seth though. cause in the end seth still has the authority backing him and the briefcase. I'm scared Dean will lose some of his aura if he cant defeat that backstabbing lil shit eventually.

Also I hope they cool it with the cashing in. Not every week please, or it'll get old fast. Or if they do, find new ways to show it. like Dean stealing the briefcase, or finding seth laid out backstage when triple h is calling him down to cash it in or etc...


----------



## OMGeno

Dean has done nothing but consistently prove that he's main event material but you can't expect it to happen over night. I wouldn't want him to be getting the superman booking or protected booking, I want him to continue to prove himself and show everyone what he's made of. That's what makes a long-term star, not winning every single match you're in.


----------



## Shenroe

Nicole Queen said:


> fpalm fpalm fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> In the space of a month and without a singles match on PPV against Seth and he's already buried fpalm :lol
> 
> Gonna wait till SS or whenever their feud ends to say there's no hope


Always hoping for the worst with wwe.. But like someone said, it doesn't make sense to treat him like that for no reasons after building him up in the shield and post shield. He has a character, is over, placed in the biggest storyline but hardly wins a match?! What does they want? I want a report explaining their intentions over him because to _some_( the majority i'm sure), this is kind of confusing.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Pyro has graced us with his presence :lol

Dean and Seth have a very good back and forth right now - Seth Blackouts Dean multiple times but Dean still beats him up whenever he has the chance and prevents his cash-ins. Even if Dean loses the first PPV match I'm sure he will win the final one :shrug

For losing so much Dean still has better booking than all other guys not involved in the title picture and even then some like Orton are behind him right now :lol


----------



## Vics1971

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Yeah, weren't there rumors of Dean vs Seth lasting to HIAC?*
> 
> If that true, damn WWE is going to have these two go at it for a long while :lol
> 
> That many PPVs can definitely give Dean time to look stronger. I think they're focusing on getting Seth as much heat as possible. Dean is still getting crazy over despite booking. So when Dean does finally knock Seth down a couple pegs, the crowd will still go ape shit for him.
> 
> Dean is just too fucking loveable :lol
> 
> 
> EDIT: Exactly my point. I expected some people to be turned off by him losing clean, even I didn't like it at first. But I thought the match quality would get more love. Dean looked great and dominated a main event guy for most of the match with an injured freakin shoulder :kurt


Yeah, that's it, until after HIAC I think they said. I'm glad that it may go on til then as long as they change it up a bit, and do something different. They need to have have Dean get some wins, and not have him thwart Seth's attempts at cashing in at the same time and in the same way every week. Have him steal the case and do something cool with it, kidnap or threaten Steph, I don't know... it just could do with livening up a bit, but I suppose they don't want to overshadow certain other people.


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> Dean has done nothing but consistently prove that he's main event material but you can't expect it to happen over night. I wouldn't want him to be getting the superman booking or protected booking, I want him to continue to prove himself and show everyone what he's made of. That's what makes a long-term star, not winning every single match you're in.


The thing is, he has already proven himself more than Roman and Seth. We can clearly see that he is the superior talent.


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> Dean has done nothing but consistently prove that he's main event material but you can't expect it to happen over night. I wouldn't want him to be getting the superman booking or protected booking, I want him to continue to prove himself and show everyone what he's made of. That's what makes a long-term star, not winning every single match you're in.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

What is the role of Dean in this story?

I think some people forget what is Dean role

Dean lost a match yesterday, but in the end he managed hit Seth that had hit Cena and Roman


----------



## Ccoffey89

By the time I posted this there was another page I'm gonna post it again. lol




> Ambrose's character is alot like the Jon Moxley character in the fact that he just wants to hurt people and when he wants to win he does.
> 
> Let me present exhibit A for evidence.


----------



## Shenroe

Yep, it looks like he's getting the mick foley treatment/Ziggler treatment.
"You're good, really good but..."


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> The thing is, he has already proven himself more than Roman and Seth. We can clearly see that he is the superior talent.


But they obviously want to make stars out of the other 2 as well so they have to be "built up", whereas Dean doesn't really need that. He can shine on his own.


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> What is the role of Dean in this story?


In a nutshell? No, there's no way to nutshell this.

The short version of his role is that he is set for revenge due to Rollins stabbing him and Roman in the back. Betraying his trust, if I may.

Now, if one digs deeper, imagine how it must feel to be the type of guy Ambrose is. You finally find what seems to be an established brotherhood. Not just a brotherhood, but quite possibly the family you've never had. It's you three against the world. All for one and one for all. Some issues start to arise and you are the one to blame for those issues. One of your brothers even abandons you for one reason or the other and manages to talk his way out of it. Everything is fine again. Just when you think nothing can go wrong, that same brother decides to shatter what is most important to you.

I'd be pretty fuckin pissed. :draper2


----------



## Wynter

Ziggler got Ziggler'd because of an ill timed injury and his ever running mouth :lol


----------



## Vics1971

Calamity Glitch said:


> In a nutshell? No, there's no way to nutshell this.
> 
> The short version of his role is Ambrose is set for revenge due to Rollins stabbing him and Roman in the back. Betraying his trust, if I may.
> 
> Now, if one digs deeper, imagine how it must feel to be the type of guy Ambrose is. You finally find what seems to be an established brotherhood. Not just a brotherhood, but quite possibly the family you've never had. It's you three against the world. All for one and one for all. Some issues start to arise and you are the one to blame for those issues. One of your brothers even abandons you for one reason or the other and manages to talk his way out of it. Everything is fine again. Just when you think nothing can go wrong, that same brother decides to shatter what is most important to you.
> 
> I'd be pretty fuckin pissed. :draper2


Nail on head, exactly! Now they need to let him build on these facts more, in his promos at least. We know how capable he is of that. This feud needs spicing up a bit more.


----------



## Shenroe

Being over just enough and selling like salesman didn't help too, did it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Vics1971 said:


> Nail on head, exactly! Now they need to let him build on these facts more, in his promos at least. We know how capable he is of that. This feud needs spicing up a bit more.


I really hope he does too. :mark:
Even if he doesn't, though, he just has a way of conveying that with his actions.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Calamity Glitch said:


> In a nutshell? No, there's no way to nutshell this.
> 
> The short version of his role is Ambrose is set for revenge due to Rollins stabbing him and Roman in the back. Betraying his trust, if I may.
> 
> Now, if one digs deeper, imagine how it must feel to be the type of guy Ambrose is. You finally find what seems to be an established brotherhood. Not just a brotherhood, but quite possibly the family you've never had. It's you three against the world. All for one and one for all. Some issues start to arise and you are the one to blame for those issues. One of your brothers even abandons you for one reason or the other and manages to talk his way out of it. Everything is fine again. Just when you think nothing can go wrong, that same brother decides to shatter what is most important to you.
> 
> I'd be pretty fuckin pissed. :draper2


Exactly
And you guys think Dean will be relevant at this time by winning something, or destroy Seth life?
Do you think people will talk about Dean because he lost a match or because he stopped Seth again?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> Being over just enough and selling like salesman didn't help too, did it.


:lmao

Comparing DA PROMO GOD to Ziggler :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

If Dean is being bury what they are doing with Cesaro?


----------



## Simply Flawless

Sith Rollins said:


> Was this Dean or Orton's fault.
> 
> 
> The match was great and even in defeat Dean looked strong. He may have lost clean but they sold the injury very well. Kinda like how Cena lost to DB clean but having the injury brought up throughout the match.


:lmao

Funniest botch ever


----------



## Wynter

SóniaPortugal said:


> If Dean is being bury what they are doing with Cesaro?


cremation.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> cremation.


LOL
But all rumors say that WWE is high with Cesaro


----------



## CALΔMITY

SóniaPortugal said:


> Exactly
> And you guys think Dean will be relevant at this time by winning something, or destroy Seth life?
> Do you think people will talk about Dean because he lost a match or because he stopped Seth again?


I know I wanna see him destroy Seth's life.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I can't believe some people are letting Pyro get to their head :no: Everyone who's an Ambrose mark/fan/admirer should know Dean will make it to the top in some way or fashion. There's no holding this guy back, when he's out there in the ring or up on the big Tron cutting a promo he SHINES! He has his character down to a T and no one on the roster is more consistent than him. Every sing time he comes out you know shit is about to real. The crowd is really taking to Dean and I think that's exactly what WWE wants. The story going on right now is that Dean was betrayed by someone he fully trusted, and if you know Dean's background he isn't gonna take that lying down. He's gonna make Rollins life a living hell until he gets that backstabbing bitch in the ring one on one. I'm almost certain that when Ambrose meets Seth in a singles match he wil be the one to go over. And then he'll cut a promo the next night on Raw sayng that he should be satisfied, he got his retribution. But he's not. He's never satisfied and he wants Rollins again. And again. And again. And again. I can see them having multiple PPV bouts where they trade wins and losses, just having the feud of the decade. This rivalry will catapult both men into the mainevent to stay. Its gonna be glorious to watch it unfold :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

*@Corey* All your posts are :banderas

Everybody getting Pyrowashed :side:


----------



## Wynter

Did Dean even have the best win/loss record in the indies? That fucker still managed to keep winning the big belts. You just can't keep Dean from the top. Fucker is relentless :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Battleground: What are the matches that are scheduled?


----------



## Nicole Queen

#CreamRisesToTheTop


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shenroe said:


> Yep, it looks like he's getting the mick foley treatment/Ziggler treatment.
> "You're good, really good but..."



Ziggler :lel


----------



## Wynter

Battle Royale for IC belt

Rusev vs Swagger

Fatal Four Way


So far I believe. Divas match will be added to there. And Rollins/Dean has to do something.


----------



## Deptford

WynterWarm12 said:


> Did Dean even have the best win/loss record in the indies? That fucker still managed to keep winning the big belts. You just can't keep Dean from the top. Fucker is relentless :lol


Exactly. IT'S HOW HE WRESTLESSSS. I'm telling you, this guy will eat clean pins all the way to the top and then just grab the strap and be the biggest fucker about it :lmao 

That's Mox 101 right there. These ppl too use to WWE booking. :no: 
Nah son, Ambrose needs Ambrose booking, which is more fun anyways :dance:dance


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> *@Corey* All your posts are :banderas
> 
> Everybody getting Pyrowashed :side:












I'm very passionate about my wrestling :lol And about that GOAT one :ambrose3

Pyrowashed :lmao :lmao :rep:rep


----------



## Vics1971

SóniaPortugal said:


> Battleground: What are the matches that are scheduled?


Confirmed as far as I know are the Fatal 4 Way, and the Battle Royale for the Intercontinental Championship, and Rusev V Swagger I think?


----------



## Wynter

Yup, that's all I see as confirmed so far.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Battle Royale for IC belt
> 
> Rusev vs Swagger
> 
> Fatal Four Way
> 
> 
> So far I believe. Divas match will be added to there. And Rollins/Dean has to do something.





Vics1971 said:


> Confirmed as far as I know are the Fatal 4 Way, and the Battle Royale for the Intercontinental Championship, and Rusev V Swagger I think?


Missing 1 RAW, 2 MainEvent and 2 Smackdwon for the PPV, and we only have these matches
This PPV will be weak


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I refuse to watch Raw. They are making Ambrose a jobber. I am sick of it. He jobbed to breakfast club. His career is fucking done. Orton buried him. He is the only talented member of The Shield, solid on the mic and in the ring and they are pushing him to the wayside. WWE wouldn't know talent if it was piece of shit and it was shoved under their nose. I am so done. I won't be watching this again.













..........


----------



## Wynter

Yeah, BG is a filler PPV to be honest. It's a glorified Raw at this point :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Here is why everyone is over reacting and Ambrose is not becoming a fucking jobber. Ya'll give up too easy.

Article from the Layfield report. 



> Dean Ambrose faced Randy Orton on the July 7 edition of Monday Night Raw. The bout was a return match for the two men, with the first happening on the July 4 edition of Friday Night SmackDown.
> 
> And while that first match turned some heads, it's the one from Raw that has fans talking. The fact is that it was an instant classic and further proof that Dean Ambrose is becoming the must-see Superstar in WWE.
> 
> It seems that everyone is jumping on Dean's bandwagon these days and with very good reason. He is absolutely killing it every time he's in the ring and especially when he's on the mic. Ambrose brings it like no one else right now and every time he's on camera he commands your attention.
> 
> And the truth is, it's been like this from day one.
> 
> It may not have been that apparent while Dean was working with The Shield, but he has always been this good. Fans got just a glimpse of it during their run together and the biggest reason for that is due to the company needing to showcase all three men.
> 
> The Shield was about the collective, not the individual and because of that the spotlight did not shine very heavily on Dean, Seth Rollins or Roman Reigns for very long. The trio worked together and it was their job to get the gimmick over.
> 
> And they did that to the max.
> 
> But anytime Dean had the opportunity, he stole the show. He showed flashes of brilliance in the ring and it was obvious from the beginning that he was The Shield's unofficial leader. He looked the part, he acted the part and it seemed like a natural fit for him.
> 
> But when Roman began stepping out in front of the group, Dean began to take a step back. Instead of being the leader, he took on the role of the powder keg, the ticking time bomb that could explode at any moment. Ambrose was suddenly the wildcard of the group and it was a much better fit than what he had before.
> 
> Ambrose was the wild eyed loose cannon and it was that character that he took with him when The Shield came to an end.
> 
> Now Dean is presented as The Lunatic Fringe and it's absolutely perfect for him. Of all the Superstars that have been called up from NXT, Dean has perhaps the best grasp on his character than anyone with the exception of Bray Wyatt. Ambrose knows who he is and what he can do and when he's in the ring he absolutely owns it.
> 
> The match with Randy Orton on Raw was perhaps the best proof of that.
> 
> Dean and Randy have great chemistry in the ring. Their pacing, the patience they showed, they told a real story on Raw and it drew the crowd in from start to finish. And while Dean's heat with Seth Rollins will likely equate to a blockbuster summer feud, fans cannot ignore what they saw on Raw.
> 
> And neither can WWE. Will Dean have a short rivalry with Orton before Seth?
> 
> The truth is that Ambrose has all the tools to make a huge impact in WWE. Roman may be the heir apparent to John Cena and Seth may have a great spot next to Triple H in The Authority but Dean cannot be overlooked. He has the potential to become bigger than perhaps anyone even realizes.
> 
> We have seen just a glimpse of it and we will see much more in the future. It's only a matter of time.
> 
> The Shield has provided WWE with three potential main event stars. Each man has his own destiny to fulfill and each man has his own niche to carve. And of the three, Dean is the one that could do more and be more than anyone even dreamed possible.
> 
> Dean Ambrose is must-see TV for WWE. And he's only just getting started. - See more at: http://www.layfieldreport.com/Dean-Ambrose-is-WWEs-Must-See-S.blog#sthash.93oULcht.dpuf





tylermoxreigns said:


> I refuse to watch Raw. They are making Ambrose a jobber. I am sick of it. He jobbed to breakfast club. His career is fucking done. Orton buried him. He is the only talented member of The Shield, solid on the mic and in the ring and they are pushing him to the wayside. WWE wouldn't know talent if it was piece of shit and it was shoved under their nose. I am so done. I won't be watching this again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........


I'm ashamed at you TMR! :no:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> LET'S GO AMBROSE :cheer Dem chants :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose is nowhere near Cena or Austin's position or booking yet
> 
> 
> 
> As if he lost to Slater or Kofi or got squashed by Rusev :lol
> 
> 
> 
> You know it Corey ositivity
> 
> 
> 
> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> Ambrose's injury (barring Bryan's real injury) is the most prominent one in a long time and they obviously build his matches around it to not have him win as a Superman but at the same time he doesn't look super weak when he loses.
> 
> 
> 
> kada kada kada
> 
> 
> 
> :clap :clap :clap
> 
> 
> 
> :rep :rep :rep
> 
> 
> 
> We all vote for it :ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Dean is the type of character who will go over with fans even if he loses and he needs longer time to get well-known to them, so it will be even better if he still shows his crazy ass badass tendencies without being obviously booked to stand tall at every show.
> 
> 
> 
> GOATs are always GOATing :ambrose3
> 
> 
> 
> :bow :bow :bow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CRAZY ASS MOFO :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies


You are me
Seriously
We're separated at birth or somethin'



Nicole Queen said:


> DAT DDT :ass DAT FF :ass


Dat everythan'




Nicole Queen said:


> #CreamRisesToTheTop


:ambrose3


----------



## NJ88

Ambrose was brilliant on RAW, he's getting really really over as a face which is good to see. His match with Orton was great. He lost but he had an out for losing due to his shoulder injury. He's still in a really high position on the card, getting involved in main event matches etc. I assume he'll face Rollins at Battleground too which could be incredibly good.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ccoffey89 said:


> Here is why everyone is over reacting and Ambrose is not becoming a fucking jobber. Ya'll give up too easy.


Corey, doll. I'm joking. This is me. I'm trying to be funny and failing as always :no:

He was solid on raw. His match with Orton was great to me. They listened to the crowd and played up the points when necessary. Perfectly paced for TV. 

Look, the botch, it happens. Let's be honest Ambrose's mark-ass just wanted to get onto Botchamania. We all know he loves/d that shit.

Look if you're gonna botch, botch like a GOAT and make it mega fail. :ambrose3


----------



## Nicole Queen

> obvious from the beginning that he was The Shield's unofficial leader. He looked the part, he acted the part and it seemed like a natural fit for him.
> 
> But when Roman began stepping out in front of the group, Dean began to take a step back. Instead of being the leader, he took on the role of the powder keg, the *ticking time bomb* that could explode at any moment. Ambrose was suddenly the wildcard of the group and it was a much better fit than what he had before.
> 
> Ambrose was the wild eyed *loose cannon* and it was that character that he took with him when The Shield came to an end.
> 
> Now Dean is presented as *The Lunatic Fringe* and it's absolutely perfect for him.


Pillman's WWF theme was called "Ticking Time Bomb" :mark:



tylermoxreigns said:


> You are me
> Seriously
> We're separated at birth or somethin'


I dig that :cool2

Woman you almost gave me a heart attack with that post :lol


----------



## OMGeno

I'm liking his theme more and more every time I hear it. It actually really suits him.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> Pillman's WWF theme was called "Ticking Time Bomb" :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig that :cool2
> 
> Woman you almost gave me a heart attack with that post :lol




How could I ever hate this? HOW?!










Him and his stupid inability to control his limbs fpalm :lmao

And just because



















Me whenever I see Pyro a negative post in here


----------



## Cashmere

*Too bad WWE is still in this PG era. He would look & be so good with the Hardcore Title :banderas*


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> How could I ever hate this? HOW?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Him and his stupid inability to control his limbs fpalm :lmao


Baddest man alive, yeah right :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> I can't believe some people are letting Pyro get to their head :no: Everyone who's an Ambrose mark/fan/admirer should know Dean will make it to the top in some way or fashion. There's no holding this guy back, when he's out there in the ring or up on the big Tron cutting a promo he SHINES! He has his character down to a T and no one on the roster is more consistent than him. Every sing time he comes out you know shit is about to real. The crowd is really taking to Dean and I think that's exactly what WWE wants. The story going on right now is that Dean was betrayed by someone he fully trusted, and if you know Dean's background he isn't gonna take that lying down. He's gonna make Rollins life a living hell until he gets that backstabbing bitch in the ring one on one. I'm almost certain that when Ambrose meets Seth in a singles match he wil be the one to go over. And then he'll cut a promo the next night on Raw sayng that he should be satisfied, he got his retribution. But he's not. He's never satisfied and he wants Rollins again. And again. And again. And again. I can see them having multiple PPV bouts where they trade wins and losses, just having the feud of the decade. This rivalry will catapult both men into the mainevent to stay. Its gonna be glorious to watch it unfold :banderas


I already stated that I still think he will become a star. This will be due to him being so talented that he will get the crowd on his side and become so over that the WWE simply cannot ignore it.

What I didn't expect was for it to have to come to that. I thought the WWE would see his potential immediately. I'm not used to that with my favorites. They've usually been pushed without the need for the fans to force the issue.


----------



## A-C-P

A few years from now we are going to have another Daniel Bryan/Cena situation on our hands with Ambrose and Reigns it is starting to look like to me.

Reigns will be the top guy, the fans will be clamoring for Ambrose.


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> I already stated that I still think he will become a star. This will be due to him being so talented that he will get the crowd on his side and become so over that the WWE simply cannot ignore it.
> 
> What I didn't expect was for it to have to come to that. I thought the WWE would see his potential immediately. I'm not used to that with my favorites. They've usually been pushed without the need for the fans to force the issue.


But the Shield only broke up just over a month ago, do you expect Ambrose to be WHC right now?


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> But the Shield only broke up just over a month ago, do you expect Ambrose to be WHC right now?


Not at all. I was hoping he would be booked _at least_ as well as Roman and Seth currently are though.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Corey, doll. I'm joking. This is me. I'm trying to be funny and failing as always :no:
> 
> He was solid on raw. His match with Orton was great to me. They listened to the crowd and played up the points when necessary. Perfectly paced for TV.
> 
> Look, the botch, it happens. Let's be honest Ambrose's mark-ass just wanted to get onto Botchamania. We all know he loves/d that shit.
> 
> Look if you're gonna botch, botch like a GOAT and make it mega fail. :ambrose3


 HAHA You got me. You got me good there. I was like really?? Even TMR giving into the Pyrowashing! :lol Glad to see you haven't gone to the dark side  



Nicole Queen said:


> *Pillman's WWF theme was called "Ticking Time Bomb"* :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> I dig that :cool2
> 
> Woman you almost gave me a heart attack with that post :lol


:mark: :mark:

I know she almost gave me one too :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

For fellow Ambrollins shippers and especially my missing twin TMR 









Showing Seth what he's missing out :angel










Not that he doesn't admire Seth's assets too :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

They need to give him a clean victory over Kane soon. If not on TV then at Battleground. As far as I know, there is no Ambrose/Rollins match booked yet for Battleground. Maybe they are saving it for SS.


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> I *already stated that I still think he will become a star*. This will be due to him being so talented that he will get the crowd on his side and become so over that the WWE simply cannot ignore it.
> 
> What *I didn't expect was for it to have to come to that. I thought the WWE would see his potential immediately*. I'm not used to that with my favorites. They've usually been pushed without the need for the fans to force the issue.


Exactly. I'm tired of that hijacking shit where a talent has to give an eye to get noticed and pushed accordingly. Usually it takes years too. I thought with Ambrose and the way the shield was booked, they would save us the time and push him too from get go.


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> They need to give him a clean victory over Kane soon. If not on TV then at Battleground. As far as I know, there is no Ambrose/Rollins match booked yet for Battleground. Maybe they are saving it for SS.


If that happens, I hope it's on Raw or SD and not a PPV. Matches with Kane always have a "filler" feel to them these days.


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> If that happens, I hope it's on Raw or SD and not a PPV. Matches with Kane always have a "filler" feel to them these days.


Battleground is a filler PPV anyways.


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> Battleground is a filler PPV anyways.


True, but if Ambrose is on the card (which he likely will be), may as well give him a decent match, right? :draper2


----------



## BrownianMotion

Shenroe said:


> Exactly. I'm tired of that hijacking shit where a talent has to give an eye to get noticed and pushed accordingly. Usually it takes years too. I thought with Ambrose and the way the shield was booked, they would save us the time and push him too from get go.


I will state that the exception to that were Bryan and Austin. Many people forget that Austin wasn't intended to become the face of the WWE until he became mega over and they had no choice. I do remember him jobbing to the Hart Foundation (specifically to Bret Hart in singles competition) and to Savio Vega a couple of times prior to getting his push.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I'm thinking Ambrose challenges Rollins to a match at Battle Ground on Raw. Maybe leading to a Ambrose vs Kane match later that night in which he wins. Then at Battle Ground they have some kind of double count out or double DQ to lead to a Falls count anywhere or street fight at Summerslam that Ambrose wins. I still wanna see those two in an iron man match though, that would be :banderas


----------



## NeyNey

AMBROSE THROWING DEM CHAIRS!!!! :banderas










Loved the match, pure intensity. (Y)
The 9 1/2 countout. My face at 9 was :mcgee

Orton did a fantastic job in sellin Ambrose's FF. 
The desperation and the pain in his face was A+.
Also he sold Ambrose's personality fucking excellent for the whole match.
And Dean's selling of the RKO... (Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Deptford

tylermoxreigns said:


> You are me
> Seriously
> We're separated at birth or somethin'


Omg TMR sounds like you found











A HALFIEEEEEE!!!!!! :dance:dance:dance:dance 
:talk


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> I'm thinking Ambrose challenges Rollins to a match at Battle Ground on Raw. Maybe leading to a Ambrose vs Kane match later that night in which he wins. Then at Battle Ground they have some kind of double count out or double DQ to lead to a Falls count anywhere or street fight at Summerslam that Ambrose wins. I still wanna see those two in an iron man match though, that would be :banderas


:banderas All of it. :durant3


----------



## OMGeno

NeyNey said:


> AMBROSE THROWING DEM CHAIRS!!!! :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the match, pure intensity. (Y)
> The 9 1/2 countout. My face at 9 was :mcgee
> 
> Orton did a fantastic job in sellin Ambrose's FF.
> The desperation and the pain in his face was A+.
> Also he sold Ambrose's personality fucking excellent for the whole match.
> And Dean's selling of the RKO... (Y)(Y)(Y)


I felt like Dean and Orton had great chemistry in the ring. They're both nuts.


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> Also *he sold Ambrose's personality *fucking excellent for the whole match.


omg YES! I couldn't have put it better. :banderas


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> I can't believe some people are letting Pyro get to their head :no: Everyone who's an Ambrose mark/fan/admirer should know Dean will make it to the top in some way or fashion. There's no holding this guy back, when he's out there in the ring or up on the big Tron cutting a promo he SHINES! He has his character down to a T and no one on the roster is more consistent than him. Every sing time he comes out you know shit is about to real. The crowd is really taking to Dean and I think that's exactly what WWE wants. The story going on right now is that Dean was betrayed by someone he fully trusted, and if you know Dean's background he isn't gonna take that lying down. He's gonna make Rollins life a living hell until he gets that backstabbing bitch in the ring one on one. I'm almost certain that when Ambrose meets Seth in a singles match he wil be the one to go over. And then he'll cut a promo the next night on Raw sayng that he should be satisfied, he got his retribution. But he's not. He's never satisfied and he wants Rollins again. And again. And again. And again. I can see them having multiple PPV bouts where they trade wins and losses, just having the feud of the decade. This rivalry will catapult both men into the mainevent to stay. Its gonna be glorious to watch it unfold :banderas


GOAT post!

I'm not gonna lie, I was a bit disappointed that Ambrose lost clean to Orton, but at the end of the day he's TOO good to be held down. Anytime it feels like his momentum is depleting, all he needs is a mic and he'll be back on track. That's how talented Ambrose is. He's bullet proof in terms of bad booking. He's the most complete star on the roster (in my opinion). Once him and Rollins start having singles matches they will get over BIG TIME with the fans (even though they're already over now). As long as Dean comes out of this feud with the final win everything will be fine. Reigns has the super-push, Rollins has the briefcase and Ambrose wins the best feud of the year (trust me, it will be). When it's all said and done this feud will be the making of Ambrose & Rollins and will cement them as long-term main eventers.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> AMBROSE THROWING DEM CHAIRS!!!! :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the match, pure intensity. (Y)
> The 9 1/2 countout. My face at 9 was :mcgee
> 
> Orton did a fantastic job in sellin Ambrose's FF.
> The desperation and the pain in his face was A+.
> Also he sold Ambrose's personality fucking excellent for the whole match.
> And Dean's selling of the RKO... (Y)(Y)(Y)



Match was only 4/10 though Ney. Ya know with Dean getting buried by Randy and all with the pin. Like it may have been suspense filled match with that close count of 9.5... But it couldn't even make 5/10... Just that mediocre 4/10











:lmao



Deptford said:


> Omg TMR sounds like you found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A HALFIEEEEEE!!!!!! :dance:dance:dance:dance
> :talk


I think I may have, Deppie. Its difficult though cause you know, Ney, you, Cally, Raven, now Nicole...
ARGH!!!


----------



## Nicole Queen

DannyMack said:


> GOAT post!
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I was a bit disappointed that Ambrose lost clean to Orton, but at the end of the day he's TOO good to be held down. Anytime it feels like his momentum is depleting, all he needs is a mic and he'll be back on track. That's how talented Ambrose is. He's bullet proof in terms of bad booking. He's the most complete star on the roster (in my opinion). Once him and Rollins start having singles matches they will get over BIG TIME with the fans (even though they're already over now). As long as Dean comes out of this feud with the final win everything will be fine. Reigns has the super-push, Rollins has the briefcase and Ambrose wins the best feud of the year *(trust me, it will be)*. When it's all said and done this feud will be the making of Ambrose & Rollins and will cement them as long-term main eventers.


It already is :cool2


----------



## DannyMack

Nicole Queen said:


> It already is :cool2


True, but I think that once they start having singles matches against eachother it will get even better. We need some more creativity from this point onwards though. I think some people are getting fed up with them interfering in eachother's matches and Dean stopping Rollins from cashing in the contract. We need a backstage brawl or the two of them stood face to face in an in-ring promo or an Ambrose arrest segment like some posters have suggested. This is just the beginning of their feud, so I'm gonna sit back and watch this masterpiece unfold.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> It already is :cool2





DannyMack said:


> True, but I think that once they start having singles matches against eachother it will get even better. We need some more creativity from this point onwards though. I think some people are getting fed up with them interfering in eachother's matches and Dean stopping Rollins from cashing in the contract. We need a backstage brawl or the two of them stood face to face in an in-ring promo or an Ambrose arrest segment like some posters have suggested. This is just the beginning of their feud, so I'm gonna sit back and watch this masterpiece unfold.



It's gonna be the feud of the decade! :ambrose 


All this talk about halfies. I want a halfie :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> All this talk about halfies. I want a halfie :lol


I can be your halfie :angel


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Match was only 4/10 though Ney. Ya know with Dean getting buried by Randy and all with the pin. Like it may have been suspense filled match with that close count of 9.5... But it couldn't even make 5/10... Just that mediocre 4/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


Oh you.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Link MASTAHH doesn't need a halfie, there can be no equal to a MASTAHH ffs.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> I can be your halfie :angel


Sweet!! HALFIE!! :cheer:cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

I'd be your halfie, Corey. Alas, I am taken.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Follow the Shield's example and have multiple halfies 

Corey!!! My Halfie :cheer :cheer


----------



## Ccoffey89

We could have quartersies???... ok yea that doesn't sound good. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh you.












I'm a little over kill now though. Gonna have to reel it in....




RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Link MASTAHH doesn't need a halfie, there can be no equal to a MASTAHH ffs.












Glad someone gets it, Raven :lmao

Ps I am absolutely dying at your siggy, Raven. MY OTPPPPP. I can't rep because this site sucks, but the minute I can, you GET IT.


----------



## Jimshine

Great match with Orton, best match of the night.

Solid technical wrestling, escalating to a violent finale. I don't care that there was a botch, they both recovered masterfully.

Both guys made each other shiiiiiiine


----------



## Nicole Queen

Imma gonna call any Shield halfies my "hounds" :cool2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Jimshine said:


> Great match with Orton, best match of the night.
> 
> Solid technical wrestling, escalating to a violent finale. I don't care that there was a botch, they both recovered masterfully.
> 
> Both guys made each other shiiiiiiine



Yeah both guys on top form. The botch seemed to be due to some mistiming and I laughed when Orton looked around and went to the turnbuckles to pose to get the crowd invested again :lmao



@MASTAHH

ositivity

You're using WF from your mobile phone aren't you?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Now try and argue they they aren't burying him fpalm :lmao













RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah both guys on top form. The botch seemed to be due to some mistiming and I laughed when Orton looked around and went to the turnbuckles to pose to get the crowd invested again :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> @MASTAHH
> 
> ositivity
> 
> You're using WF from your mobile phone aren't you?


No, I'm on the computer now. (Y)


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Imma gonna call any Shield halfies my "hounds" :cool2


"hounds" I love it. (Y)


Do you hounds think that Ambrose will have a match on Smackdown? Personally I would like to see him at the announce table doing commentary for a Rollins match. We saw Seth last week on commentary for Dean's match, so it's I think it should be Ambrose's turn this Smackdown.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Now try and argue they they aren't burying him fpalm :lmao


:lmao I noticed that too. smh :no:


----------



## Banez

lol @ that pic. guess even WWE has summer workers :lol

Dean had a good match vs. Randy


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I would have preferred that he did some commentary work on Raw. Since that never happened then hopefully soon-ish it will happen.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> "hounds" I love it. (Y)
> 
> 
> Do you hounds think that Ambrose will have a match on Smackdown? Personally I would like to see him at the announce table doing commentary for a Rollins match. We saw Seth last week on commentary for Dean's match, so it's I think it should be Ambrose's turn this Smackdown.


He will just jump across the table to chase Seth :lmao










But I guess they could put him on where say Orton has a match?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> He will just jump across the table to chase Seth :lmao
> 
> But I guess they could put him on where say Orton has a match?


That would actually be a better idea giving the fact that every time Ambrose sees Seth he wants to rip his head off. Ambrose can put Orton over on commentary while also putting him self over. Ambrose is so good at talking people up and making them seem like a big deal, but making himself seem just that much better. *holds thumb and index finger very close together*


----------



## ceeder

I rarely enjoy anything WWE-related nowadays, but his match with Orton last night was fantastic. Really enjoyed it. His selling and storytelling throughout the match is refreshing compared to the bland, factory guys we see in most segments. Got the best out of Orton, who needs motivation to put in a good performance most of the time unfortunately. These two put on solid performances together. I'd be a fan of a long feud between the two of them at some point, even flipping their roles in the future and having Ambrose as the crazy heel haunting Randy.


----------



## OMGeno

My Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt shipped today :cool2 Can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

OMGeno said:


> My Explicit Ambrose Violence shirt shipped today :cool2 Can't wait for it to get here!


Enjoy!


----------



## CALΔMITY

I want one of those. enaldo


----------



## OMGeno

I got my Mox shirt but it's been too hot to wear it. When I get home from work I change into a tank top. Damn you, hot weather!


----------



## Joshi Judas

MASTAHH's pic in that shirt tho kada kada


Only wrestling tees I have is CM Punk's grey "In Punk we Trust" and a white Orton RKO tshirt :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Enjoy!


I need one of those shirts. Especially if the girl comes with it. :side: :lol j/k but you are a looker TMR. :agree:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> MASTAHH's pic in that shirt tho kada kada
> 
> 
> Only wrestling tees I have is CM Punk's grey "In Punk we Trust" and a white Orton RKO tshirt :lol


I"m foolish and I let idiots take my money.

DX Shirt
Austin 3:16
Miz shirt (I know, I know what the fuck was I thinking)
Mox shit
Ambrose Violence
Original Shield Shirt
Hounds of Justice shirt
Ambrose Before Hoes
Shield hoodie

This can only mean one thing:










enaldo enadlo



Ccoffey89 said:


> I need one of those shirts. Especially if the girl comes with it. :side: :lol j/k but you are a looker TMR. :agree:


----------



## OMGeno

As a teen I had Austin 3:16, Hardy Boyz, DX and a few Shawn Michaels shirts. For now I'm sticking to just Mox/Ambrose stuff. I'm glad they make "girlie" sizes these days.


----------



## Joshi Judas

We've only started getting some authentic merch recently and I don't order from WWE Shop due to the HUGE shipping costs so. Would totally empty my wallet with different tees otherwise. Always wanted Punk's white BITW shirt and the classic NWO black and white.

You kinda looking like Brie Bella in that pic btw


----------



## CALΔMITY

TMR got da menz thirstin. :lmao
/envy


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> TMR got da menz thirstin. :lmao
> /envy


All I can see is the laundry basket in the background 










:lmao
Dat shit don't happen in real life doe :lol


----------



## Banez

So is it just me who doesn't want Dean/Seth face off in Battleground yet but instead at Summerslam?


----------



## BrownianMotion

Banez said:


> So is it just me who doesn't want Dean/Seth face off in Battleground yet but instead at Summerslam?


Doesn't matter to me, as long as Dean beats his granny face in and gets the victory.


----------



## Joshi Judas

So many posters gonna rage when Rollins wins the first match :lol


EDIT: Anyway, Germany 1-0 Brazil, be back later :mark: :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


>














tylermoxreigns said:


> All I can see is the laundry basket in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> Dat shit don't happen in real life doe :lol


Them boys in the UK need to recognize some beauty. :cool2



Banez said:


> So is it just me who doesn't want Dean/Seth face off in Battleground yet but instead at Summerslam?


I wanna see them go it for a good 15 20 minutes at Battle Ground with an undecided winner that leads to an epic 25 30 minute match at Summerslam with Dean winning. Imagine the anticipation for the Summerslam match if they were to have great match at Battle Ground only for it to end in a double DQ or double count out or a double pin. People would pay for that street fight or falls count anywhere or 2 out of three falls match at Summerslam just to see a decisive winner.


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

OMGeno said:


> The Ambrose/Orton match last night was fantastic. Shame that Dean lost but there are definitely worse people to lose to than Orton. I'm glad they gave them a match that didn't end stupidly within the first 5 minutes or so.


Watched the match twice today already and can't believe at how amazing of a match it was. Dean's selling ability and the way he works in the ring, showcase his true talent. Someone had mentioned that William Regal tweeted something along the lines of Dean being the perfect opponent for everyone in WWE, and boy is he right! Ambrose sure has a heck of a future ahead of him!


----------



## Ccoffey89

LunaticFringeGrl said:


> Watched the match twice today already and can't believe at how amazing of a match it was. Dean's selling ability and the way he works in the ring, showcase his true talent. Someone had mentioned that William Regal tweeted something along the lines of Dean being the perfect opponent for everyone in WWE, and boy is he right! Ambrose sure has a heck of a future ahead of him!


Yes he does. He's only just getting started too. I can't wait to watch this man wreck havoc and blow the roof off every venue he walks into. Ambrose is the most versatile person on the roster. He can have a great and entertaining match with anyone, and bring the best out of all of his opponents. He knows how to sell wrestling and by God is he doing just that.


----------



## Nicole Queen

> *Is there anyone who really stands out, though?*
> All the ones I’ve mentioned (Cesaro, Barrett, Bryan) are going to be big, big stars, but my personal pick – and I hope I don’t jinx him with this – is Dean Ambrose. People have no idea how good he is yet; they have absolutely no clue how much he can do. He can be everybody’s perfect opponent, and I mean everybody, for the next 10 years. It doesn’t matter what role he’s playing, or whether the fans like him or not – he can be that guy. He’s just so good.
> 
> I spotted him as soon as he came to work here. He got put on the developmental TV just through one promo – they hadn’t even seen him wrestle. He was on it within a week, and then everyone was like, “Wow, he’s really good in the ring as well.” The people have only seen him punch and kick so far, but wait till you see what he can really do. It’s the same as Daniel Bryan – he’s invaluable to this company.
> 
> There are a lot of flashes in the pan in this company, but there are only a few mainstays who can make a career out of it.


 - William Regal, Fighting Spirit Magazine

DAT SUPPORT :banderas


----------



## Deptford

TMR's definitely beautiful and also super intelligent and alssooo owns more WWE t shirts than any other girl I've ever heard of. 

dat girl a 10/10 !!  :lmao 

But I aint thirsting,.. nah... I'm jus tryna gas that girl up and call it like I see it for yall new people!! feel me? :lol 


Anyways, Ima get one of those shirts. I only have shirts from the RA, I've yet to buy a new age shirt.


----------



## CM Chump

I just wish he'd stop with the overacting.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Germany :banderas :banderas

Someone find me Punky please, anyone know where she at? :lol


----------



## Deptford

Punky only been posting once every 2 weeks or something... Raven why you all triple h'd out doe??


----------



## Joshi Judas

I have found the light and believe in the power of the shovel. Non believers shall be turned into Brazilians :lmao :ti


----------



## kokepepsi

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> I have found the light and believe in the power of the shovel. Non believers shall be turned into Brazilians :lmao :ti


Too soon brah


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> - William Regal, Fighting Spirit Magazine
> 
> DAT SUPPORT :banderas


Halfie :cheer :cheer 

What a great interview from Regal. Is that the old one?? It seems familiar, but either way I love Regal's enthusiasm and his support for Dean as well. :mark: I use to love to hate Regal when I was younger because he was that nasty villain, and always bringing out the brass knuckles or cheating one way or the other. I look back on it now and am like :banderas

Speaking of brass knuckles I wanna see someone pull a pair out of their trunks as a tribute to him. Maybe if/when Ambrose turns heel he could take it and put it in his arsenal.


----------



## Shenroe

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Germany :banderas :banderas
> 
> Someone find me Punky please, anyone know where she at? :lol





Nicole Queen said:


> - William Regal, Fighting Spirit Magazine
> 
> :lmao I knew they were gonna lose but damn :lol
> 
> DAT SUPPORT :banderas


Wow i didn't really know about that. Through one promo, developmental deal within a week:ex:
So they really know he's that good in fact.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> TMR's definitely beautiful and also super intelligent and alssooo owns more WWE t shirts than any other girl I've ever heard of.
> 
> dat girl a 10/10 !!  :lmao
> 
> But I aint thirsting,.. nah... I'm jus tryna gas that girl up and call it like I see it for yall new people!! feel me? :lol
> 
> 
> Anyways, Ima get one of those shirts. I only have shirts from the RA, I've yet to buy a new age shirt.


DEPPPPPPIIIIIEEEE :lmao :lmao








You just know Trips would market me as that A+ player :lol



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Germany :banderas :banderas
> 
> Someone find me Punky please, anyone know where she at? :lol


#PrayForBrazil



Nicole Queen said:


> - William Regal, Fighting Spirit Magazine
> 
> DAT SUPPORT :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


>






:banderas


Edit- Someone name a good song, that video got me in the mood to do a tribute to the Dean/Orton match from last night and I need a song to put in the background.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

This is not directly related to the discussion, but in the latest Austin podcast, Christopher Daniels was talking about booking and about how if you are popular enough they deem you "bulletproof" and go on the mentality that losses no matter how many can hurt you. 

Austin laughs at this. He calls that booking mentality the kiss of death for a wrestler. 

My point? People saying that Ambrose is talented enough to take losses shouldn't be too positive.


----------



## DGenerationMC

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> This is not directly related to the discussion, but in the latest Austin podcast, Christopher Daniels was talking about booking and about how if you are popular enough they deem you "bulletproof" and go on the mentality that losses no matter how many can hurt you.
> 
> Austin laughs at this. He calls that booking mentality the kiss of death for a wrestler.
> 
> My point? People saying that Ambrose is talented enough to take losses shouldn't be too positive.


----------



## Deptford

Austin was also one insecure fuck about his booking.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Orton by this time should feel bad
How much he had without winning a match?


----------



## Shenroe

Well main event and sd sure will be interested to see for me at least. Gotta grab me some


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Well main event and sd sure will be interested to see for me at least. Gotta grab me some


Good or bad for us Ambrose marks??


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> Good or bad for us Ambrose marks??


Hopefully good. WWE should have the sense to give him a strong showing on SmackDown this week.


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> Good or bad for us Ambrose marks??


I grabbed the popcorn, it indicate how this gonna end up for us.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I will sleep, tomorrow I will know what happened on Smackdown


----------



## own1997

Is clicking as a babyface but I think we'll see him really lift off when he turns.


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> I will sleep, tomorrow I know what happened on Smackdown


Wow, what happened? You cannpot tease us like that and leave girl.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> Wow, what happened? You cannpot tease us like that and leave girl.



I think I was misunderstood

Nothing happened 

I do not know what happened on Smackdown or MainEvent 
Tomorrow I'll know

And it's almost two in the morning and I have to sleep


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> I think I was misunderstood
> 
> Nothing happened
> 
> I do not know what happened on Smackdown or MainEvent
> Tomorrow I'll know
> 
> And it's almost two in the morning and I have to sleep


Oh ok, i misunderstood yeah. Well good night then


----------



## Banez

you can't say i know what happened if you don't know 

or then it's simply me and Shenroe both reading it wrong.. i missed that word "tomorrow" from the sentence :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> you can't say i know what happened if you don't know
> 
> or then it's simply me and Shenroe both reading it wrong.. i missed that word "tomorrow" from the sentence :lol


I ate a "Will" :angel


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> I ate a "Will" :angel


:homer2 Aren't you not supposed to sleep?


----------



## Banez

Shenroe said:


> :homer2 Aren't you not supposed to sleep?


sleeptyping!


----------



## BrownianMotion

Spoiler: Smackdown spoiler



Jericho lost to Orton after being distracted by Wyatt. Could they not have done the same thing for Dean by having him distracted by Seth?


----------



## Shenroe

Banez said:


> sleeptyping!


:haha 

If that's the case do not take the keyboard off her hands, she might hurt herself or somebody else.


----------



## Rap God




----------



## Deptford

You will learn to speak Sonia in time. I understood what she was saying without even really reading her post :lol


----------



## The Bloodline

BrownianMotion said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jericho lost to Orton after being distracted by Wyatt. Could they not have done the same thing for Dean by having him distracted by Seth?





Spoiler: Smackdown spoiler



they should have, i expected them to actually. so when i read that report its confusing as to why they decided not too. especially since Seth has been a distraction for all of Deans recent loses


----------



## Divine Arion

Minus the miscommunication, Orton vs Ambrose was a spectacular match. Lots of great technical spots and psychology to keep the crowd invested. I was honestly expecting Seth to come out to distract Dean but it seems like the focal point of Raw was on the Fatal Four storyline. Still, Dean came out fighting tooth and nail. They are also still keeping the continuity of the shoulder injury so atleast they could say that has been hindering his full capability lately. I certainly don't enjoy Ambrose losing (nobody enjoys their favs losing lol) but he's always been a strong character regardless of wins or losses. We'll just have to see how things go. 

He has used it previously but Dean's throwback to old school with the rope face drag was a nice added touch. It's awesome how even despite the fact he's a face, he uses heel tactics when need be. Plus that Figure Four was kada

I'm hoping they hold off the cash-in for a little bit so it doesn't become too predictable. Maybe have Seth pull the teaser once Dean is incapacitated by either the suggested arrest angle or perhaps out with an "injury." Just imagining the thought of Dean being arrested, escaping the clutches of the officers and then hauling ass back to Raw/SD in a stolen police cruiser or swat truck lol. :banderas



Spoiler: Smackdown



According to the spoilers I read, it seems neither Seth or Dean are on SD this week but will tune in regardless.





Nicole Queen said:


> DAT DDT :ass DAT FF :ass












Praise be to da GOAT Ambrose. :ambrose



Nicole Queen said:


> For fellow Ambrollins shippers and especially my missing twin TMR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Showing Seth what he's missing out :angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that he doesn't admire Seth's assets too :lol


"Business partners" my ass, Seth. You know you miss the bromance. :fuckedup


----------



## Shenroe

Spoiler



"let's wait and see guys":ti 
They are not even on smackdown. You'd think they would both(Dean and Seth) wrestle a random guy on sd to pick up some heat lost on RAW. But no ofc not, mreanwhile Roman is still the only one looking strong and appearing everywhere. They have considerably cooled down the Ambrose/Seth feud since last week,and they still have no match for battleground too. Marvelous


----------



## Belladonna29

Shenroe said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "let's wait and see guys":ti
> They are not even on smackdown. You'd think they would both(Dean and Seth) wrestle a random guy on sd to pick up some heat lost on RAW. But no ofc not, mreanwhile Roman is still the only one looking strong and appearing everywhere. They have considerably cooled down the Ambrose/Seth feud since last week,and they still have no match for battleground too. Marvelous





Spoiler



I don't mind Dean and Seth having Main Event and SD off this week, especially if it's because the writers are trying to figure out what to do next with the feud. I'd rather him them both not on the show than the writers shoehorning an ill-conceived segment just to have them out there. Until the WWE treats SD like more than a glorified recap show with some matches that will be repeated on Raw anyway dropped here and there, I wouldn't fret over it. I'm hoping that the Creative comes up with some other scenarios for Dean and Seth to interact other than Dean foiling Seth's cash-in attempts since it's happened two weeks in a row already.


----------



## Deptford

tbf Roman is only on TV to remind people that he is in that pointless af 4 way. 

But yeah... can;t argue with neither Dean nor Seth getting a bone thrown to them for Battleground... The fuck is that?


----------



## BrownianMotion

Shenroe said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "let's wait and see guys":ti
> They are not even on smackdown. You'd think they would both(Dean and Seth) wrestle a random guy on sd to pick up some heat lost on RAW. But no ofc not, mreanwhile Roman is still the only one looking strong and appearing everywhere. They have considerably cooled down the Ambrose/Seth feud since last week,and they still have no match for battleground too. Marvelous





Spoiler



Not only that, but Orton was booked to look strong against Dean by beating him clean on RAW, yet on SD Reigns ends up getting the upper hand against Randy at the end after being dominated by Rusev the entire match. Absurd.


----------



## Bushmaster

Spoiler: SD



not sure why they'd have Orton look weak on SD after the win on Raw. If they planned on doing that then they should've had Dean lose via DQ or from a distraction by Rollins. He lost absolutely clean, kick RKO and done. Atleast do it like the Reigns match where Dean looks like he is gonna win only for a Rollins or Kane to screw him

And they aren't even on SD fpalm


----------



## Waffelz

Basically, fuck Reigns. Amirite?


----------



## Wynter

Terrible booking on SD. Rusev actually looked way more credible than Randy fpalm.


----------



## Bushmaster

Waffelz said:


> Basically, fuck Reigns. Amirite?


You sound like a hater/ indy mark. Reigns gets the biggest reactions, deal with it 8*D


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> not sure why they'd have Orton look weak on SD after the win on Raw. If they planned on doing that then they should've had Dean lose via DQ or from a distraction by Rollins. He lost absolutely clean, kick RKO and done. Atleast do it like the Reigns match where Dean looks like he is gonna win only for a Rollins or Kane to screw him
> 
> And they aren't even on SD fpalm


Exactly.

People need to get ready to give Dean the Daniel Bryan treatment soon.


----------



## Deptford

Waffelz said:


> Basically, fuck Reigns. Amirite?


No one's said that. Roman is on tv more because he is fighting for the strap. It's common sense.


----------



## Wynter

Or you know, fuck WWE booking :draper2


----------



## NatePaul101

With the rumors of Brock winning the title at Summerslam, that could signal a little break in the Seth/Dean feud. With Brock having a lengthy reign as champ and only appearing occasionally on RAW, there will be little to no opportunities for Seth to cash in which means less chances for Dean to ruin Seth's plans. Then when Brock does eventually lose the title, Seth comes out to cash in only to have Dean thwart his attempt and remind him that he never forgets or forgives.


----------



## Waffelz

Sith Rollins said:


> You sound like a hater/ indy mark. Reigns gets the biggest reactions, deal with it 8*D


You got me. I'm definitely a hater.


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD



Actually, it seems Roman's spear on Randy happened after SD ended according to PWInsider. I guess to send the crowd home happy. So Randy does stand tall in the end of SD



So Dean's clean loss wasn't wasted 

So false alarm :lol


----------



## Deptford

:lol I'm da only one who kept my composure during that Reigns alarm. 

2 cool 4 school obviously. da O.G.. Ambro!! \(^.^)/


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> :lol I'm da only one who kept my composure during that Reigns alarm.
> 
> 2 cool 4 school obviously. da O.G.. Ambro!! \(^.^)/


:lmao Oh, Deppie, you make it so hard not to internet hug you 










This thread was getting depressing though :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

What did I miss?? Something about Smackdown booking sucks, and Dean making Randy look credible again wasn't a waste? 

I'm working on a video tribute to the Ambrose/Randy match from Raw. It looks pretty good so far. :mark: I've been on a video editing binge lately. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Can't wait to see it Corey! :mark:


----------



## Zarra

No Ambrose on Smackdwon 










Ah at least I have Jericho


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Predictable wwe booking for them to do that to Ambrose and orton


----------



## Guar

Ambrose is #OurGuy


----------



## Zarra

Guys, how many pages do we have to reach for a new thread ?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Fuck Smackdown this week... :homer2 :lmao





Ccoffey89 said:


> What did I miss?? Something about Smackdown booking sucks, and Dean making Randy look credible again wasn't a waste?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working on a video tribute to the Ambrose/Randy match from Raw. It looks pretty good so far. :mark: I've been on a video editing binge lately. :lol



Yay! :cheer
Excited to see it :mark:

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ccoffey89

Fluffyjr101 said:


> Predictable wwe booking for them to do that to Ambrose and orton


And what's that? You mean how they gave them a significant amount of time on Raw to put on MOTN, and let both men have strong showing. It was pretty awesome I have to say. They tore it up out there. Randy got a long over due singles win, and Ambrose got to shine by hanging in there with a 13 time world champion(while he injured mind you). So much greatness to come from these 2 inside the ring too. I can't wait for it. :mark:

*@TMR* I know Smackdown's gonna suck. And I should have the video up tomorrow at the latest. I'm gonna try to finish with in the hour though.


----------



## Deptford

Can't wait Ccoffey!! 

I should have my review up sometime...


----------



## Ccoffey89

It's uploading now I'll post here when it's finished. I got to say it's kind of heart breaking..enaldo but in a :banderas kind of way :lol


----------



## Deptford

cody u in da same time zone as me :lol boy you crazy for being on about ya videos this late. 

But I'm up too so :side:


----------



## Ccoffey89

It's Corey :lmao :lmao Yea it's like 4am I wanted to finish it. :lol

IT'S HEARREEEE!!!


----------



## Deptford

:lmao oh ok. Wooo First Watch!!!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ccoffey89 said:


> It's Corey :lmao :lmao Yea it's like 4am I wanted to finish it. :lol
> 
> IT'S HEARREEEE!!!


Wow man nice work!

For one thing, great song choice. It works in more ways than one. I just love how you took the time to make the song in sync their movements. Also ffffffuck man. That part with the solo and the Figure Four. So damn perfect man!

:banderas

I hope you make many more in the future.

Can't rep you just yet.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Is it skipping for anyone else? Or has my computer just been over worked?? :lol



Calamity Glitch said:


> Wow man nice work!
> 
> For one thing, great song choice. It works in more ways than one. I just love how you took the time to make the song in sync their movements. Also ffffffuck man. That part with the solo and the Figure Four. So damn perfect man!
> 
> :banderas
> 
> I hope you make many more in the future.
> 
> Can't rep you just yet.


Thank's Caly! Yea I'm use to doing music videos for one, if you check out my channel I have a couple of me and a buddy of mine, and also a rapper out of Atlanta. 

I plan on doing many more. I'll take some requests too. I'm surprised I did that so quick actually. Usually I have to go through like 20 different clips that I recorded to make a music video, with the wrestling matches it's just the one or two parts from daily motion. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Probably just overworked. It ran fine for me.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Probably just overworked. It ran fine for me.


ok Cool! :


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ccoffey89 said:


> I plan on doing many more. *I'll take some requests too*. I'm surprised I did that so quick actually. Usually I have to go through like 20 different clips that I recorded to make a music video, with the wrestling matches it's just the one or two parts from daily motion. :lol



Oh good, got a few requests in mind :cheer

Can only watch this once I'm off work sadly, but I'm sure it will be great.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> You sound like a hater/ indy mark. Reigns gets the biggest reactions, deal with it 8*D


Soup killing me every time :lmao



Ccoffey89 said:


>


Halfie! :cheer:cheer









Make more, give us all the GOAT feels :angel

:bow Gonna rep every post of yours that I can :rep


















:mark: Dean is sitting in the audience, nonchalantly eating his popcorn and watching the show when Seth appears to cash-in; Dean puts his popcorn away, jumps over the barricade and casually jumps over Seth like "Nope bitch, not gonna happen" :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

HALFIE!! :cheer :cheer 

I'm glad you like it!!! I'm really loving making these videos. I can't wait until Dean and Seth have their match, It's gonna be on like donkey kong! :lol I might have to an edit for their 30 minute match from FCW then do one from the main roster when they have it. I should be getting paid for this :side: :lmao 

I so wanna see Ambrose sitting in the crowd eating pop corn during one of Seth's matches!! That would be awesome. :mark:


----------



## Deptford

How people getting halfies and I still don't have one        
Cindel don't even get on here she don't count and yall know it  

OH COREY THAT SHIT WAS AWESOME!!! YOU TOLD THE STORY PERFECTLY AND THE SYNC AND EVERYTHING I WAS LEGIT MARKING TO DA VIDEO!!!

K taking halfie requests now. Shenroe or Zarra or Caly or someone 

It's times like thees I miss Vickyyy


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> HALFIE!! :cheer :cheer
> 
> I'm glad you like it!!! I'm really loving making these videos. I can't wait until Dean and Seth have their match, It's gonna be on like donkey kong! :lol *I might have to an edit for their 30 minute match from FCW* then do one from the main roster when they have it. I should be getting paid for this :side: :lmao
> 
> I so wanna see Ambrose sitting in the crowd eating pop corn during one of Seth's matches!! That would be awesome. :mark:


MAKE IT HAPPEN!!! :cheer

I can only pay you with rep :rep


----------



## midnightmischief

hi everyone. just had to pop in to say, watched RAW, was really happy with Deans performance, he is such a nut...

:lmao @ the thought of dean just hanging out in the crowd waiting for the cash in attempts... they should just casually have him sitting behind the commentators and not have anyone acknowledge him but every now and then just have the camera sit on him. it would be awesome viewing. just to see him calmly put down his drink and popcorn, shake his head 'nope' and climb over the railing.

@ Deppie, I would be your halfie but don't know how well we would survive if it came down to Dean vs Roman. LOL


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> How people getting halfies and I still don't have one
> Cindel don't even get on here she don't count and yall know it
> 
> OH COREY THAT SHIT WAS AWESOME!!! YOU TOLD THE STORY PERFECTLY AND THE SYNC AND EVERYTHING I WAS LEGIT MARKING TO DA VIDEO!!!
> 
> K taking halfie requests now. Shenroe or Zarra or Caly or someone
> 
> It's times like thees I miss Vickyyy


Haha thanks man. What ever happened to Vicky? I remember seeing her post all the time when I was a stalker. :side: I know she said she had some home problems or something, but I never knew the full gist of it..which it's not really my business to know. but ya know.  
She seemed like a cool chick.



Nicole Queen said:


> MAKE IT HAPPEN!!! :cheer
> 
> I can only pay you with rep :rep


Alright, I'll see what I can do...:cool2 :lol What song should I use for it? It needs to be like a 5 6 minute song to get all that great story telling in there. 

I can deal with some rep I guess.  :agree:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> Alright, I'll see what I can do...:cool2 :lol What song should I use for it? It needs to be like a 5 6 minute song to get all that great story telling in there.
> 
> I can deal with some rep I guess.  :agree:


The only music I can come up with for the two of them are depressing love ballads :lol Fitting for their relationship :hmm: but not for their matches :side:


:lmao People losing their shit once again that Dean and Seth won't be on ME/SD :lol I'd prefer it this way, it keeps them from overexposing and playing the same scenario too much and makes the crowds that much more hyped when their inevitable run-in happens :shrug

Put on your Amb*rose*-tinted sunglasses and believe in the GOAT :ambrose


----------



## Simply Flawless

:lol

People need to stop using the word buried as 99% of the time its used in the WRONG context. Dean got in as much offense as Randy that is NOT getting buried


----------



## Nicole Queen

Lose an equally fought match while having an injury on top? :berried

unk2


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Ambrose vs Orton on Raw went on far too long imo. It was a slow paced match with not alot going on in truth. Their match on SD was alot better. I was a bit shocked Orton won clean but they need to make him appear a threat to Cena at Battleground i suppose.

Ambrose needs new moves though, take away his diving punches and what do you have left? That's not a diss btw just an observation.

PS for people saying Ambrose got buried come on, Look at Sandow and 3MB for the definition of buried.


----------



## Nicole Queen

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Ambrose vs Orton on Raw went on far too long imo. It was a slow paced match with not alot going on in truth. Their match on SD was alot better. I was a bit shocked Orton won clean but they need to make him appear a threat to Cena at Battleground i suppose.
> 
> Ambrose needs new moves though, take away his diving punches and what do you have left? That's not a diss btw just an observation.


Was totally waiting for this :cool2

Headlock Driver/Kitchen sink/Crossface Chickenwing/Bow and Arrow/Fujiwara Armbar/Lariat/Double Underhook Superplex/Double Underhook Suplex/Twisting Elbow Drop/Snap DDT/Rebound Lariat/Running Front Dropkick/Sleeper Hold/Diving Back Elbow/Figure Four Leglock/Suicide Dive/Cross Legged Fish Hook Submission/Snap Suplex/Haymaker/Running Crossbody/Running Elbow or Forearm Smash


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nicole Queen said:


> Was totally waiting for this :cool2
> 
> Headlock Driver/Kitchen sink/Crossface Chickenwing/Bow and Arrow/Fujiwara Armbar/Lariat/Double Underhook Superplex/Double Underhook Suplex/Twisting Elbow Drop/Snap DDT/Rebound Lariat/Running Front Dropkick/Sleeper Hold/Diving Back Elbow/Figure Four Leglock/Suicide Dive/Cross Legged Fish Hook Submission/Snap Suplex/Haymaker/Running Crossbody/Running Elbow or Forearm Smash


BAM :banderas










I dunno just felt like posting this


----------



## OMGeno

Nicole Queen said:


> Was totally waiting for this :cool2
> 
> Headlock Driver/Kitchen sink/Crossface Chickenwing/Bow and Arrow/Fujiwara Armbar/Lariat/Double Underhook Superplex/Double Underhook Suplex/Twisting Elbow Drop/Snap DDT/Rebound Lariat/Running Front Dropkick/Sleeper Hold/Diving Back Elbow/Figure Four Leglock/Suicide Dive/Cross Legged Fish Hook Submission/Snap Suplex/Haymaker/Running Crossbody/Running Elbow or Forearm Smash


:lol :clap


----------



## DannyMack

Just rewatched the match from RAW. It was easily MOTN. Great stuff (apart from the 1 botch).

Has anyone noticed how Michael Cole sometimes calls Ambrose 'Am-bruise'. It's extremely annoying. He's been doing it since his debut.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Was totally waiting for this :cool2
> 
> Headlock Driver/Kitchen sink/Crossface Chickenwing/Bow and Arrow/Fujiwara Armbar/Lariat/Double Underhook Superplex/Double Underhook Suplex/Twisting Elbow Drop/Snap DDT/Rebound Lariat/Running Front Dropkick/Sleeper Hold/Diving Back Elbow/Figure Four Leglock/Suicide Dive/Cross Legged Fish Hook Submission/Snap Suplex/Haymaker/Running Crossbody/Running Elbow or Forearm Smash


Halfie got those moves on deck waiting to put someone in their place! :clap:clap

And just because I can 



:cool2:lol



DannyMack said:


> Just rewatched the match from RAW. It was easily MOTN. Great stuff (apart from the 1 botch).
> 
> Has anyone noticed how Michael Cole sometimes calls Ambrose 'Am-bruise'. It's extremely annoying. He's been doing it since his debut.


I have noticed that. Cole always botches his name. It's either Ambro or Ambruise, sometimes it sounds like he says Danbro or some shit. :lmao


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> Halfie got those moves on deck waiting to put someone in their place! :clap:clap
> 
> And just because I can
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2:lol
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that. Cole always botches his name. It's either Ambro or Ambruise, sometimes it sounds like he says Danbro or some shit. :lmao


I wish Regal was doing commentary on the main roster. He used to sell Ambrose in FCW like a GOD on commentary. Instead we're stuck with the 3 stooges.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Oh yeah man. I would just LOVE to have Regal do commentary on Raw. I don't know how the WWE thinks there is any appeal in Cole, King, and JBL. I actually used to love JBL's commentary. Ambrose had BETTER be a commentator after he retires.


----------



## OMGeno

Calamity Glitch said:


> Oh yeah man. I would just LOVE to have Regal do commentary on Raw. I don't know how the WWE thinks there is any appeal in Cole, King, and JBL. I actually used to love JBL's commentary. Ambrose had BETTER be a commentator after he retires.


It's way too far in the future to even be thinking about but as much as I'd love to hear him on commentary, I think his talents would be better used teaching younger talents. He seems to really understand the psychology of the business and I think he'd be able to really help the new kids. There are certain guys who just GET it, and he seems to be one of them.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ambrose on commentary for life :banderas


----------



## Divine Arion

Ccoffey89 said:


> It's Corey :lmao :lmao Yea it's like 4am I wanted to finish it. :lol
> 
> IT'S HEARREEEE!!!


:banderas Excellent video! Music was good and you pieced the scenes together nicely! I enjoyed the other one you posted too. You should definitely make more. Sadly I can't rep you right now but will be certain to once the dreaded "spread more rep first" message goes away lol.



Nicole Queen said:


> Was totally waiting for this :cool2
> 
> Headlock Driver/Kitchen sink/Crossface Chickenwing/Bow and Arrow/Fujiwara Armbar/Lariat/Double Underhook Superplex/Double Underhook Suplex/Twisting Elbow Drop/Snap DDT/Rebound Lariat/Running Front Dropkick/Sleeper Hold/Diving Back Elbow/Figure Four Leglock/Suicide Dive/Cross Legged Fish Hook Submission/Snap Suplex/Haymaker/Running Crossbody/Running Elbow or Forearm Smash


:clap

How I miss him putting someone in the chickenwing and Regal Stretch lol. 



DannyMack said:


> Just rewatched the match from RAW. It was easily MOTN. Great stuff (apart from the 1 botch).
> 
> Has anyone noticed how Michael Cole sometimes calls Ambrose 'Am-bruise'. It's extremely annoying. He's been doing it since his debut.





DannyMack said:


> I wish Regal was doing commentary on the main roster. He used to sell Ambrose in FCW like a GOD on commentary. Instead we're stuck with the 3 stooges.


Lol I noticed this too when rewatching older Shield matches. He especially messed up his name in the US title match from Extreme Rules 2013. I'm honestly surprised JBL hasn't rip on him more about it lol.

Having Regal on the main commentary team would be amazing! I just love his enthusiasm for the young talent and the way he keeps the crowd invested in the match and its participants.


----------



## Vics1971

If they put Regal on commentary on Raw the excitement would probably kill me, which would make my excitement pretty pointless really...

I don't mind JBL or Cole, I prefer JBL over the two actually. It's Lawler who has lost his touch, he used to be gold.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Thanks Arion! I'm about to do one for the Dean/Seth 30 minute FCW match. Been thinking about what music to use, maybe Fozzy's Enemy?? A little tribute to Y2J, plus it's fitting.. I'm open to suggestions though.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Yep, I feel uncomfortable listening to King.

But Cole/JBL are my guilty pleasure at times :lmao The things they say sometimes :lmao

But Regal on commentary + Ambrose on commentary?








:lol


On a side note, I'm hoping for some GOATbrose/JeriGOAT interaction :mark:


----------



## DannyMack

Imagine a commentary team of Ambrose & Regal in the future! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

Regal is easily the best commentator WWE has right now. Just like JR he suspends reality and makes you believe that what you are watching is real and a legit competitive sport. His commentary is so intelligent and easy to listen to. Cole is just a walking talking commercial for the app and network, King is far past his prime and just isn't funny anymore and JBL is extremely repetitive "We got ourselves some flying Usos", "Mexico's greatest export", "Shades of Daddy", "I love it Maggle!" 

I think once Vince steps down commentary will improve. HHH seems to get it, the commentary on NXT is proof of that. Less advertising and cutting lame jokes and more selling the match and the competitors, that's what's needed. Rant over


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> It's way too far in the future to even be thinking about but as much as I'd love to hear him on commentary, I think his talents would be better used teaching younger talents. He seems to really understand the psychology of the business and I think he'd be able to really help the new kids. There are certain guys who just GET it, and he seems to be one of them.


That could work out good as well. I would just looove to hear him talk about matches and sell the storylines. Something those three stooges we currently have lack the ability to do.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I hear that! Ambrose and Regal know how to see wrestling on commentary.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Shenroe said:


> :homer2 Aren't you not supposed to sleep?


I then went to see what people were saying about Germany vs Brasil :

Glad that Dean is not in Smackdown / Main Event I could not see, I will go to the beach this Friday, Saturday and maybe Sunday


----------



## OMGeno

Calamity Glitch said:


> That could work out good as well. I would just looove to hear him talk about matches and sell the storylines. Something those three stooges we currently have lack the ability to do.


Anyone in that position would be almost as bad, Cole has Vince screaming in his ear all night what to say. He really has no choice but to be super lame and push Cena and the Network on us constantly.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

He needs to get a real attire as soon as possible. Wrestling in a tanktop and jeans is ridiculous.


----------



## Vics1971

I tend to get a bit emotional whenever I've listened to Regal talking about Dean while he's in the ring, I can't explain it and know it's soft, but there it is. I was just watching some FCW matches yesterday too. 

I've been watching William Regal since I was a kid when he was wrestling in the UK using the name Steve instead of William. His passion for the business is immense, and the way he puts people over... he's just the man, I adore him!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Vics1971 said:


> I tend to get a bit emotional whenever I've listened to Regal talking about Dean while he's in the ring, I can't explain it and know it's soft, but there it is. I was just watching some FCW matches yesterday too.
> 
> I've been watching William Regal since I was a kid when he was wrestling in the UK using the name Steve instead of William. His passion for the business is immense, and the way he puts people over... *he's just the man*, I adore him!



A real man's man, Steven Regal :cool2


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Apparently there was "We Want Ambrose" chants when Randy attacked Roman in Smackdown


----------



## DannyMack

SóniaPortugal said:


> Apparently there was "We Want Ambrose" chants when Randy attacked Roman in Smackdown


Sadly they will probably be edited out


----------



## Nicole Queen

Dem chants make me so proud :banderas

Someone should start a "We want Scumbag" chant :lol :cool2


----------



## Vics1971

Don't know why Dean and Seth weren't on Smackdown but I think I'll give it a miss this week anyway. I love Roman, but the read up was enough for me I think this week. 

Maybe they wanted to keep them fresh for the Japan tour, which apparently starts tommorow for a few days?


----------



## OMGeno

Vics1971 said:


> Don't know why Dean and Seth weren't on Smackdown but I think I'll give it a miss this week anyway. I love Roman but the read up was enough for me I think this week.
> 
> Maybe they wanted to keep them fresh for the Japan tour, which apparently starts tommorow for a few days?


I think Seth tweeted this morning that he's IN Japan already so that's likely why. These boys can't be 2 places at once....sadly.


----------



## Vics1971

OMGeno said:


> I think Seth tweeted this morning that he's IN Japan already so that's likely why.


Ah, there you go then. I wonder if Dean is there yet? Not that it matters, because I'm not.


----------



## DannyMack

They better give the Ambrose/Rollins feud a lot more spotlight on RAW next week. I won't be very pleased if we go another week without an Ambrose promo.


----------



## Joshi Judas

In Japan? :mark: :mark:

I can tell Rollins studies his NJPW. His Sling Blade move is a homage to Hiroshi Tanahashi, the top star in Japan. Oh man, Ambrose/Rollins vs Tanahashi/Okada would have been so awesome :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Dem chants make me so proud :banderas
> 
> Someone should start a "We want Scumbag" chant :lol :cool2


If I were to hear "We Want Scum Bag" chants I would :mark: uncontrollably!


----------



## OMGeno

Vics1971 said:


> Ah, there you go then. I wonder if Dean is there yet? Not that it matters, because I'm not.


I would assume Dean is also. Seth tweeted that Cesaro was with him. I'm guessing when they go overseas most of them would arrive around the same time.


----------



## Erik.

I hope the WWE aren't doing this on purpose because Ambrose is getting over due to his intense demeanor and great mic work.


----------



## Vics1971

Erik. said:


> I hope the WWE aren't doing this on purpose because Ambrose is getting over due to his intense demeanor and great mic work.


Doing what on purpose?


----------



## Ccoffey89

NOO! My program won't open :cuss: :cuss: I think I broke it with the awesomeness that was that Ambrose/Orton Edit... :sad: What am I going to dooo!!


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> If I were to hear "We Want Scum Bag" chants I would :mark: uncontrollably!


"Scumbag!" :clap "Scumbag!" :clap "Scumbag!" :clap

"SCUMBAG RAISING HELL!" :jr


----------



## OMGeno

Still waiting on the SBDA shirts :side:


----------



## Vics1971

I'm not really into the scumbag thing. I've dated scumbags and Dean Ambrose isn't one, not really. A bit insane, but not a scumbag. Just an opinion, horses for courses..


----------



## Erik.

Vics1971 said:


> Doing what on purpose?


Not allowing him to flourish on the mic this past week? Does he even have a promo on Smackdown? I guess we will find out a little more on Monday.


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Why Ambrose not on smackdown


----------



## Ccoffey89

Fluffyjr101 said:


> Why Ambrose not on smackdown


I guess he was flying to Japan.


----------



## OMGeno

Erik. said:


> Not allowing him to flourish on the mic this past week? Does he even have a promo on Smackdown? I guess we will find out a little more on Monday.


It feels almost like overkill when they have the same guys cutting promos every single week, so I'm ok with no Ambrose mic time this week (even though I love him on the mic). The guys are in Japan so no promo on Smackdown.


----------



## Vics1971

Erik. said:


> Not allowing him to flourish on the mic this past week? Does he even have a promo on Smackdown? I guess we will find out a little more on Monday.


I'm sure he'll be on RAW on Monday. I hope so anyway. 

They weren't there just because of the Japan tour I think, no underhand reason to worry about.


----------



## Shenroe

Well i heard a rumor they don't know what to do with the Rollins briefcase thing. The return of Brock and Bryan injury left them in limbo, so if Ambrose catches on with the fans they might give hime the case.


----------



## Vics1971

Shenroe said:


> Well i heard a rumor they don't know what to do with the Rollins briefcase thing. The return of Brock and Bryan injury left them in limbo, so if Ambrose catches on with the fans they might give hime the case.


I can dream, it doesn't hurt to dream.


----------



## Erik.

Vics1971 said:


> I'm sure he'll be on RAW on Monday. I hope so anyway.
> 
> They weren't there just because of the Japan tour I think, no underhand reason to worry about.


I have no doubt he'll be on Raw, I just hope they don't deny him promo time because it's getting him over and he's not 'their' guy.



OMGeno said:


> It feels almost like overkill when they have the same guys cutting promos every single week, so I'm ok with no Ambrose mic time this week (even though I love him on the mic). The guys are in Japan so no promo on Smackdown.


Not necessarily, if the content is good, you want them on the mic. Wyatt for example, his aura, presence and delivery of promos got him over. He gets time every week. Ambrose is on the same level, arguably higher, he should be getting the same time.

Wasn't aware of Japan, thanks.


----------



## Nicole Queen

How exactly would he get the case because I don't see any possible scenario that Seth will put it on the line and not regain it somehow? :hmm:

And have some random good old Ambrose :cool2


----------



## Vics1971

Nicole Queen said:


> How exactly would he get the case because I don't see any possible scenario that Seth will put it on the line and not regain it somehow? :hmm:


I suppose Dean could do something to force Seth and HHH's hand so that they have to fight for the case. Dean then wins it, cashes in, and there you go. I don't know though, I'd love it of course, but I don't have the confidence that they would go there anytime soon. Plus all the scenarios I have in my head which could make it happen at the moment, they would just never go there, too imaginative.


----------



## OMGeno

Erik. said:


> I have no doubt he'll be on Raw, I just hope they don't deny him promo time because it's getting him over and he's not 'their' guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, if the content is good, you want them on the mic. Wyatt for example, his aura, presence and delivery of promos got him over. He gets time every week. Ambrose is on the same level, arguably higher, he should be getting the same time.
> 
> Wasn't aware of Japan, thanks.


Wyatt is great on the mic but I get sick of him when he goes on and on every week sometimes tbh and I know I'm not the only one who feels that way. Ambrose has a way different feel on the mic than Wyatt and I can't get enough of it, but I'm a huge fan - I can see fans getting sick of it if he was getting tons more mic time. I kind of like it when he's quiet and just attacks out of the blue. You want the fans to always want more, not less.


----------



## superfudge

Oh, I didn't know there was an Ambrose discussion thread. Very late to the game. Anyway, he's the most entertaining guy on the roster right now. Best promo wrestler they have right now (Heyman is probably the best promo guy overall). Love watching him in the ring, especially his match with Orton where he was doing some old school disrespectful heel moves, despite being a face. Praise be to the titty master. I declare myself an official Ambrose mark.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Dont see him getting the briefcase. If anything, he'll likely cost Rollins someday after he cashes in, thus making him lose his opportunity.

Not that I want that to happen but :shrug


----------



## Nicole Queen

superfudge said:


> Oh, I didn't know there was an Ambrose discussion thread. Very late to the game. Anyway, he's the most entertaining guy on the roster right now. Best promo wrestler they have right now (Heyman is probably the best promo guy overall). Love watching him in the ring, especially his match with Orton where he was doing some old school disrespectful heel moves, despite being a face. Praise be to the titty master. I declare myself an official Ambrose mark.


Hellow new AmBro! :cheer

We are growing stronger :cool2


----------



## Ccoffey89

Each and everyday HALFIE! :cheer :cheer


----------



## Nicole Queen

Damn right Halfie :cool2


----------



## Shenroe

I don't know exactly how they might do it, i just saw it on cageseats yesterday:shrugs
It was just an option among others because tbh where do you see fit a Rollins cash in? Brock might keep the title till RR or all the way to wrestlemania. After wm it's Roman first reign as a top babyface, do you think Rollins will cash in on him a month or 2 after?


----------



## Nicole Queen

I see Reigns as the only possible person on who Seth might cash in. If he actually succeeds in winning the title, otherwise it could happen on Cena or Lesnar :shrug

Even on Reigns in his first reign :lol Seth could still lose so it won't matter on who he cashes in.


----------



## OMGeno

The case on Seth is kind of awkward considering Lesnar is coming back and likely winning the title, I don't see Seth cashing in and beating Lesnar....like I honestly don't see Rollins as champ within the next year, but what do I know?


----------



## Nicole Queen

The most possible opinion (and most preferable) for me is Rollins beating Reigns for the title since I don't see him taking it from Lesnar in no way, but Dean can always prevent a successful cash-in just seconds before Seth actually wins :shrug

Holding the briefcase doesn't mean you will get the title, even though I'd love Seth with it :mark:


----------



## OMGeno

Nicole Queen said:


> The most possible opinion (and most preferable) for me is Rollins beating Reigns for the title since I don't see him taking it from Lesnar in no way, but Dean can always prevent a successful cash-in just seconds before Seth actually wins :shrug
> 
> Holding the briefcase doesn't mean you will get the title, even though I'd love Seth with it :mark:


Reigns is the most believable one to beat, but with that said - are they going to spend all the time building up Reigns for him to lose the title right away? Unlikely.


----------



## Nicole Queen

I know :lol but a girl can dream :banderas

I don't see Seth winning the title with the brieface now and I don't see how Dean can get "legal" hold of it.

Though I'm interested to who Reigns might lose first :hmm:

I wanted BNB with the briefcase, but that damn injury :side:


----------



## OMGeno

I think BNB was their choice as well and the injury threw them a swerve so they had to give it to Rollins. I don't think they have a long term plan for it....which isn't surprising.


----------



## Vics1971

I forgot about Lesnar being in the mix again. It makes all my scenarios even less likely.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Yes, I see BNB as having bigger chance for successful cash-in while I think they'll just have Dean screw over Seth and after that I have no idea what they will do with him :hmm:

Plus will Bryan be in the title picture when he returns?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ccoffey89 said:


> It's Corey :lmao :lmao Yea it's like 4am I wanted to finish it. :lol
> 
> IT'S HEARREEEE!!!



Pumped to watch this when I get home from work yay :cheer ! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ccoffey89

I have no idea what they are planning, I guess that's what makes it so interesting right now. For once we can't predict the outcome. I agree though BNB would have been a lock for the case if he didn't get injured.


----------



## OMGeno

I'm just going to leave this here...


----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> I'm just going to leave this here...



















































































































> “I’m like probably the weirdest guy in the Universe, ya know? Probably even weirder than someone from Saturn.” - Countdown 07/08/14





> If any of you Ambrose fans are interested, there are a few psychiatrists and BPD patients discussing the Ambrose/Moxley persona here on Reddit. He’s generally receiving a shitload of praise for his acting, which is awesome because I highly doubt that professionals specializing in psychiatry would be easily impressed when it comes to portraying mentally unstable characters. It’s a very interesing read.
> 
> I’ll just quote a few things here:


_“Whoever plays that Dean Ambrose fella is seriously amazing.. if a guy ever came in talking and acting like he does I would seriously have to get him checked out immediately, he sells mentally unstable so well, not the faint, half-hearted ‘crazy’ that WWE usually tries to do with people that no one takes seriously. He’s a genuine psycho and he makes me believe it. Even Bray Wyatt who is really good overplays it a bit for my liking, but Dean has the perfect level of ‘crazy’ for someone who could genuinely have mental issues.”

"While this makes a pretty solid case for a hypochondriac with a personality disorder (possibly BPD). His speech is close to schizo patterns (blunted and flat affect) and at the same time having the bipolar manic speech patterns and his hand movements and head tics could be bipolar, schizoid, or really any other serious mental disorder, but his behavior is in line with borderline personality disorder (disregard for self, simultaneous high regard and low regard for the same individuals, angry outbursts from a calm demeanor)

So either he is a schizophrenic bipolar with borderline personality disorder (not impossible, just highly improbable) or he has an entirely new disorder (more possible).”

"Psychologist in training here (I JUST obtained my Masters)

I’d say your friend is right. It’s a lot of his hand movements and verbal and head tics. His speech is almost spot on with dissociative speech patterns (called the blunted and flat affect) seen in schizophrenics but it also resembles the abnormal emphasis speech patterns of a pre manic bipolar. THe head and hand movements are also reminiscent of several different disorders such as schizotipical disorders and BPD (borderline personality disorder).”_
source: haud-ignota-loquor.tumblr.com


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> _“Whoever plays that Dean Ambrose fella is seriously amazing.. if a guy ever came in talking and acting like he does I would seriously have to get him checked out immediately, he sells mentally unstable so well, not the faint, half-hearted ‘crazy’ that WWE usually tries to do with people that no one takes seriously. He’s a genuine psycho and he makes me believe it. Even Bray Wyatt who is really good overplays it a bit for my liking, but Dean has the perfect level of ‘crazy’ for someone who could genuinely have mental issues.”
> 
> "While this makes a pretty solid case for a hypochondriac with a personality disorder (possibly BPD). His speech is close to schizo patterns (blunted and flat affect) and at the same time having the bipolar manic speech patterns and his hand movements and head tics could be bipolar, schizoid, or really any other serious mental disorder, but his behavior is in line with borderline personality disorder (disregard for self, simultaneous high regard and low regard for the same individuals, angry outbursts from a calm demeanor)
> 
> So either he is a schizophrenic bipolar with borderline personality disorder (not impossible, just highly improbable) or he has an entirely new disorder (more possible).”
> 
> "Psychologist in training here (I JUST obtained my Masters)
> 
> I’d say your friend is right. It’s a lot of his hand movements and verbal and head tics. His speech is almost spot on with dissociative speech patterns (called the blunted and flat affect) seen in schizophrenics but it also resembles the abnormal emphasis speech patterns of a pre manic bipolar. THe head and hand movements are also reminiscent of several different disorders such as schizotipical disorders and BPD (borderline personality disorder).”_
> source: haud-ignota-loquor.tumblr.com


:banderas :lmao That is too great!! Awesome find there Halfie. I love how psychiatrists are trying to diagnose him it's awesome! :lol


----------



## OMGeno

I only posted the one...for obvious reasons :kermit


----------



## CM Chump

He actually really does suffer from mental illness, I believe, he just incorporates it into his character because he has no other choice.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> _“Whoever plays that Dean Ambrose fella is seriously amazing.. if a guy ever came in talking and acting like he does I would seriously have to get him checked out immediately, he sells mentally unstable so well, not the faint, half-hearted ‘crazy’ that WWE usually tries to do with people that no one takes seriously. He’s a genuine psycho and he makes me believe it. Even Bray Wyatt who is really good overplays it a bit for my liking, but Dean has the perfect level of ‘crazy’ for someone who could genuinely have mental issues.”
> 
> "While this makes a pretty solid case for a hypochondriac with a personality disorder (possibly BPD). His speech is close to schizo patterns (blunted and flat affect) and at the same time having the bipolar manic speech patterns and his hand movements and head tics could be bipolar, schizoid, or really any other serious mental disorder, but his behavior is in line with borderline personality disorder (disregard for self, simultaneous high regard and low regard for the same individuals, angry outbursts from a calm demeanor)
> 
> So either he is a schizophrenic bipolar with borderline personality disorder (not impossible, just highly improbable) or he has an entirely new disorder (more possible).”
> 
> "Psychologist in training here (I JUST obtained my Masters)
> 
> I’d say your friend is right. It’s a lot of his hand movements and verbal and head tics. His speech is almost spot on with dissociative speech patterns (called the blunted and flat affect) seen in schizophrenics but it also resembles the abnormal emphasis speech patterns of a pre manic bipolar. THe head and hand movements are also reminiscent of several different disorders such as schizotipical disorders and BPD (borderline personality disorder).”_
> source: haud-ignota-loquor.tumblr.com



He's just GOAT. Pretty much like this entire post, Nicole :mark: :ambrose3


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> He's just GOAT. Pretty much like this entire post, Nicole :mark: :ambrose3


GOAT posts are my speciality :cool2

Everything the GOAT touches turns into gold :ambrose


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> GOAT posts are my speciality :cool2


Yes they are! :rep:rep:rep



Nicole Queen said:


> Everything the GOAT touches turns into gold :ambrose


Yes they do! :rep:rep:rep 

I'm so tired... :faint: I didn't really sleep last night. I worked on that video until 4am. Tried to go to sleep around 5 with no success so I got back up at like 7. I feel like a zombie!! :lol I'm gonna have to watch that wwe countdown episode from last night. I caught the very end of it when I was going to watch Mainevent because someone(Shenroe:side said it was going to be good and brought popcorn, and I was highly disappointed.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Borderline personality disorder? I'm slightly disappointed. Everyone knows anti-social personality disorder (sociopath) is easily the coolest personality disorder, followed closely by narcissistic personality disorder. (and these two are usually present together)


----------



## Shenroe

CM Chump said:


> He actually really does suffer from mental illness, I believe, he just incorporates it into his character because he has no other choice.


i'm not even sure he could play any other kind of character, but that doesn't mean he suffers from schyzophrenia.



Ccoffey89 said:


> Yes they are! :rep:rep:rep
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they do! :rep:rep:rep
> 
> I'm so tired... :faint: I didn't really sleep last night. I worked on that video until 4am. Tried to go to sleep around 5 with no success so I got back up at like 7. I feel like a zombie!! :lol I'm gonna have to watch that wwe countdown episode from last night. I caught the very end of it when I was going to watch Mainevent because someone(Shenroe:side said it was going to be good and brought popcorn, and I was highly disappointed.


:ti I was being sarcastic, usually when you grab the popcorn it's because there's a troll around. Well in this case the troll was WWE, i was waiting to see what kind of fuckery they'd do to Dean/Seth on Sd.
Sorry if I misled you :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

Hey guysssssssss



Guess what!


It's NeyNey's birthday today! That's right! 
I'm sure that Germany's slaughtering of Brazil was present enough, but I figured I'd offer her some Ambrose arts.
Hope you love it Ney!












Everyone else needs to send her love because she is the best! :dance


----------



## JacqSparrow

Ccoffey89 said:


> It's Corey :lmao :lmao Yea it's like 4am I wanted to finish it. :lol
> 
> IT'S HEARREEEE!!!


:clap :mark: :cheer

:side: :side: What is this ongoing Halfie epidemic :lmao

And stop being selfish, Deppie boo--you already have Cindel 



Ccoffey89 said:


> Thanks Arion! *I'm about to do one for the Dean/Seth 30 minute FCW match. *Been thinking about what music to use, maybe Fozzy's Enemy?? A little tribute to Y2J, plus it's fitting.. I'm open to suggestions though.


AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH :mark: x 100000000000

Edit: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NEY!!!!!!!!!!!!

My deepest apologies for the insufficient tribute:


----------



## OMGeno

Ney shares a birthday with Kevin Nash :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> i'm not even sure he could play any other kind of character, but that doesn't mean he suffers from schyzophrenia.
> 
> 
> 
> :ti I was being sarcastic, usually when you grab the popcorn it's because there's a troll around. Well in this case the troll was WWE, i was waiting to see what kind of fuckery they'd do to Dean/Seth on Sd.
> Sorry if I misled you :lol



:lol:lol:lol Bastard :no: 


J/K Shenroe, Now I know though :lmao



JacqSparrow said:


> :clap :mark: :cheer
> 
> :side: :side: What is this ongoing Halfie epidemic :lmao
> 
> And stop being selfish, Deppie boo--you already have Cindel
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAHHHHHHHHHH :mark: x 100000000000
> 
> Edit: HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NEY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> My deepest apologies for the insufficient tribute:


So Sparrow what song should I use for that edit? I tried Enemy by Fozzy but it didn't do it for me. 


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEYNEY* :hb and Kevin Nash too I guess :side: :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> Ney shares a birthday with Kevin Nash :lol


Interesting. :lol


----------



## Shenroe

She's here once in a blue moon though, by the time she sees our birthdays posts Rollins and Reigns will switch roles :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> Hey guysssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what!
> 
> 
> It's NeyNey's birthday today! That's right!
> I'm sure that Germany's slaughtering of Brazil was present enough, but I figured I'd offer her some Ambrose arts.
> Hope you love it Ney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else needs to send her love because she is the best! :dance



Happy birthday to the babe!! :cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer

Hope you have an amazing day, love 











Here's some Ambooty










Here's some calves (you know how me we adore those things, you and i  )



















In all seriousness, hope you've had a lovely day babe


----------



## CALΔMITY

Shenroe said:


> She's here once in a blue moon though, by the time she sees our birthdays posts Rollins and Reigns will switch roles :lol


She reads everything though. I linked her to the birthday post so :


anyways, I just got done reading from the other page:


> If any of you Ambrose fans are interested, there are a few psychiatrists and BPD patients discussing the Ambrose/Moxley persona here on Reddit. He’s generally receiving a shitload of praise for his acting, which is awesome because I highly doubt that professionals specializing in psychiatry would be easily impressed when it comes to portraying mentally unstable characters. It’s a very interesing read.





Nicole Queen said:


> _“Whoever plays that Dean Ambrose fella is seriously amazing.. if a guy ever came in talking and acting like he does I would seriously have to get him checked out immediately, he sells mentally unstable so well, not the faint, half-hearted ‘crazy’ that WWE usually tries to do with people that no one takes seriously. He’s a genuine psycho and he makes me believe it. Even Bray Wyatt who is really good overplays it a bit for my liking, but Dean has the perfect level of ‘crazy’ for someone who could genuinely have mental issues.”
> 
> "While this makes a pretty solid case for a hypochondriac with a personality disorder (possibly BPD). His speech is close to schizo patterns (blunted and flat affect) and at the same time having the bipolar manic speech patterns and his hand movements and head tics could be bipolar, schizoid, or really any other serious mental disorder, but his behavior is in line with borderline personality disorder (disregard for self, simultaneous high regard and low regard for the same individuals, angry outbursts from a calm demeanor)
> 
> So either he is a schizophrenic bipolar with borderline personality disorder (not impossible, just highly improbable) or he has an entirely new disorder (more possible).”
> 
> "Psychologist in training here (I JUST obtained my Masters)
> 
> I’d say your friend is right. It’s a lot of his hand movements and verbal and head tics. His speech is almost spot on with dissociative speech patterns (called the blunted and flat affect) seen in schizophrenics but it also resembles the abnormal emphasis speech patterns of a pre manic bipolar. THe head and hand movements are also reminiscent of several different disorders such as schizotipical disorders and BPD (borderline personality disorder).”_
> source: haud-ignota-loquor.tumblr.com


Oh wow that is so cool. He's even got legit shrinks talking about him. :banderas
This is just another testament to how amazing this man is at what he does. I always love how he can just fluidly go from a mellow tone to a shout and then back to mellow. The GOAT!


----------



## Cashmere

Calamity Glitch said:


>


*This is pretty nice* :clap


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Hey guysssssssss
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what!
> 
> 
> It's NeyNey's birthday today! That's right!
> I'm sure that Germany's slaughtering of Brazil was present enough, but I figured I'd offer her some Ambrose arts.
> Hope you love it Ney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else needs to send her love because she is the best! :dance


VERY GOOD CALY!! :clap:clap I wish I could draw.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Isn't BPD much more common in women than in men? I say they have misdiagnosed Dean!


----------



## CM Chump

He has advanced delusionary schizophrenia with involuntary narcissistic rage


----------



## JacqSparrow

Ccoffey89 said:


> So Sparrow what song should I use for that edit? I tried Enemy by Fozzy but it didn't do it for me.
> 
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY NEYNEY* :hb and Kevin Nash too I guess :side: :lol


*pressure* :lol

Try Supremacy by Muse


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thanks guys. Corey, you are an artist in your own right especially with those vids you make. Not to mention you play guitar so... :lol




BrownianMotion said:


> Isn't BPD much more common in women than in men? I say they have misdiagnosed Dean!


If it is more common in women, then it's more of a rarity for Dean to have the disorder. Which is cool...I guess? If not, then well :shrug


----------



## Ccoffey89

JacqSparrow said:


> *pressure* :lol
> 
> Try Supremacy by Muse


Thanks I'm gonna try that out.


----------



## Shenroe

Calamity Glitch said:


> She reads everything though. I linked her to the birthday post so :
> 
> 
> anyways, I just got done reading from the other page:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow that is so cool. He's even got legit shrinks talking about him. :banderas
> This is just another testament to how amazing this man is at what he does. I always love how he can just fluidly go from a mellow tone to a shout and then back to mellow. The GOAT!


Well in this case :hb Ney and i hope you're not offended by my sig 
Kuss


----------



## Deptford

Wait they diagnosed Dean with kayfabe BSD? 

:banderas


----------



## OMGeno

Wait...are some of you thinking that Dean actually suffers from a mental disorder in real life? :|


----------



## JacqSparrow

Nicole Queen said:


> _“Whoever plays that Dean Ambrose fella is seriously amazing.. if a guy ever came in talking and acting like he does I would seriously have to get him checked out immediately, he sells mentally unstable so well, not the faint, half-hearted ‘crazy’ that WWE usually tries to do with people that no one takes seriously. He’s a genuine psycho and he makes me believe it. Even Bray Wyatt who is really good overplays it a bit for my liking, but Dean has the perfect level of ‘crazy’ for someone who could genuinely have mental issues.”
> 
> "While this makes a pretty solid case for a hypochondriac with a personality disorder (possibly BPD). His speech is close to schizo patterns (blunted and flat affect) and at the same time having the bipolar manic speech patterns and his hand movements and head tics could be bipolar, schizoid, or really any other serious mental disorder, but his behavior is in line with borderline personality disorder (disregard for self, simultaneous high regard and low regard for the same individuals, angry outbursts from a calm demeanor)
> 
> So either he is a schizophrenic bipolar with borderline personality disorder (not impossible, just highly improbable) or he has an entirely new disorder (more possible).”
> 
> "Psychologist in training here (I JUST obtained my Masters)
> 
> I’d say your friend is right. It’s a lot of his hand movements and verbal and head tics. His speech is almost spot on with dissociative speech patterns (called the blunted and flat affect) seen in schizophrenics but it also resembles the abnormal emphasis speech patterns of a pre manic bipolar. THe head and hand movements are also reminiscent of several different disorders such as schizotipical disorders and BPD (borderline personality disorder).”_
> source: haud-ignota-loquor.tumblr.com


I just saw this post...someone psychoanalyzed Dean? Yassss :dance


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> Wait...are some of you thinking that Dean actually suffers from a mental disorder in real life? :|


No.


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> Wait...are some of you thinking that Dean actually suffers from a mental disorder in real life? :|


I didn't see that anywhere. If anyone does then well... :argh:  :

I'm sure he isn't without personal issues and hidden demons, though. He's said that Ambrose is based off of himself. That doesn't go to say that Jon Good is really a lunatic, but he IS an amazing actor (and he has probably seen some things in his life that have stuck with him) so I'd say Ambrose is more of an exaggeration of that darker side of him with some lunacy on top.


----------



## OMGeno

Well CM Chump or whatever did...but likely trolling :argh:


----------



## CM Chump

He said Ambrose is a version of himself...or one of his many personalities....


----------



## OMGeno

CM Chump said:


> He actually really does suffer from mental illness, I believe, he just incorporates it into his character because he has no other choice.


See.

Ambrose is an actor, just like anyone else on a TV show. Dustin Hoffman isn't really autistic just because was in Rain Man.


----------



## CM Chump

CM Chump said:


> He said Ambrose is a version of himself...or one of his many personalities....



Thus, proving he has a screw loose as well. This isn't rocket science, guy.


----------



## Deptford

addiction iz a disease. u aint nvr da same once u been dere. legit may have suffered from drug induced mental disorders until da fog cleared.


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> See.
> 
> Ambrose is an actor, just like anyone else on a TV show. Dustin Hoffman isn't really autistic just because was in Rain Man.


I wouldn't pay much mind to CMchump. He's even quoting and talking to himself. Just a troll. :


----------



## CM Chump

A troll with a heart of gold, though.


----------



## Deptford

Sometimez I see da sun shine at night 

*lostt


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Nicole Queen said:


> _“Whoever plays that Dean Ambrose fella is seriously amazing.. if a guy ever came in talking and acting like he does I would seriously have to get him checked out immediately, he sells mentally unstable so well, not the faint, half-hearted ‘crazy’ that WWE usually tries to do with people that no one takes seriously. He’s a genuine psycho and he makes me believe it. Even Bray Wyatt who is really good overplays it a bit for my liking, but Dean has the perfect level of ‘crazy’ for someone who could genuinely have mental issues.”
> 
> "While this makes a pretty solid case for a hypochondriac with a personality disorder (possibly BPD). His speech is close to schizo patterns (blunted and flat affect) and at the same time having the bipolar manic speech patterns and his hand movements and head tics could be bipolar, schizoid, or really any other serious mental disorder, but his behavior is in line with borderline personality disorder (disregard for self, simultaneous high regard and low regard for the same individuals, angry outbursts from a calm demeanor)
> 
> So either he is a schizophrenic bipolar with borderline personality disorder (not impossible, just highly improbable) or he has an entirely new disorder (more possible).”
> 
> "Psychologist in training here (I JUST obtained my Masters)
> 
> I’d say your friend is right. It’s a lot of his hand movements and verbal and head tics. His speech is almost spot on with dissociative speech patterns (called the blunted and flat affect) seen in schizophrenics but it also resembles the abnormal emphasis speech patterns of a pre manic bipolar. THe head and hand movements are also reminiscent of several different disorders such as schizotipical disorders and BPD (borderline personality disorder).”_
> source: haud-ignota-loquor.tumblr.com


This is interesting 
People are interesting in Dean character
They want to understand Dean


----------



## Shenroe

CMchump is a funny guy, i like him


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> Sometimez I see da sun shine at night
> 
> *lostt


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

Did you see the ratings this week once again? That's the shield effect babay


----------



## BrownianMotion

2nd hour had the best ratings. I attribute that to Dean "Mr Ratings" Ambrose.


----------



## Shenroe

I truly think he's turning into a draw, not a major huge draw but a good one. It did take years for Bryan to be this juggernaut draw he's know as today.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Can't wait to see the Ambrose = Ratings signs on RAW's to come.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Shenroe said:


> I truly think he's turning into a draw, not a major huge draw but a good one. It did take years for Bryan to be this juggernaut draw he's know as today.


I wouldn't call Bryan a juggernaut draw.

I do think Dean has the potential to become one of the biggest draws in a while though.


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> I wouldn't call Bryan a juggernaut draw.
> 
> I do think Dean has the potential to become one of the biggest draws in a while though.


Yeah he's new character is unique and eye catching. And once He really reaches his potential as a character and wrestler, damn there's no stopping.


----------



## El_Absoluto

Last night I had a dream of a triple threat match between Reigns, Rollings and Ambrose at WM.

It was glorious.


----------



## Ccoffey89

What I think is great about Ambrose on the main roster is he has yet to show his full arsenal of moves. I can't wait to see him start pulling out all these moves he use to do. It's like we know what Dean can do, and he's slowly adding more every week. I think that when him and Seth finally go at it we could see both of them pull out some moves that the casuals have yet to see them do. It's so awesome being able to watch these guys grow and prosper like they are. Seriously can you imagine 2 or 3 years down the road when they are maineventing Wrestlemanias and stuff, man. :banderas


----------



## BrownianMotion

El_Absoluto said:


> Last night I had a dream of a triple threat match between Reigns, Rollings and Ambrose at WM.
> 
> It was glorious.


Here is a better one. Dean Ambrose vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE WHC with Dean going over.


----------



## DGenerationMC

El_Absoluto said:


> Last night I had a dream of a triple threat match between Reigns, Rollings and Ambrose at WM.
> 
> It was glorious.


Who won?


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> Here is a better one. Dean Ambrose vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE WHC with Dean going over.


Dean going over anyone for the WHC would be glorious.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DGenerationMC said:


> Who won?


Isn't that obvious? :ambrose3
:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

tylermoxreigns said:


> Isn't that obvious? :ambrose3
> :lmao


You didn't say it was a good dream :lol


----------



## Shenroe

Triple H won, because 1 way or the other he always wins


----------



## DGenerationMC

Shenroe said:


> Triple H won, because 1 way or the other he always wins


The only thing in the universe that can match the power of HHH's mighty shovel is.....

Dean's fork!


----------



## Ccoffey89

DGenerationMC said:


> The only thing in the universe that can match the power of HHH's mighty shovel is.....
> 
> Dean's fork!











IS MIGHTIER THAN THE


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> Dean going over anyone for the WHC would be glorious.


True. I just want to see him feud with Brock. Dean vs Heyman on the mic and Dean vs Brock in the ring. Good shit right there.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ccoffey89 said:


> IS MIGHTIER THAN THE


Please tell me I'm not the only one who can actually see legit similarities between these two. 

MY BEAUS (sorry going fan girl on your asses)

:ambrose3 :hunter

Edit: Shawn Michaels more so though :hbk2 :ambrose3

I'm just adding nonsense to this thread now. :lol


----------



## Shenroe

He needs a catchphrase, i hope he and Roman keep the "Believe that!"


----------



## Ccoffey89

:lol They do kind of both have the same look on their face. Staring at their weapons with their mouths slightly opened just thinking "someone try me, their going to have a bad day" :lol 

I can't get over that ref in the background of the Mox pic. :lmao He looks disgusted!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ccoffey89 said:


> IS MIGHTIER THAN THE


I stand corrected.

The only thing in the universe that is mightier than HHH's shovel is.....

Dean's fork!

If HHH has a golden shovel, why can't Dean have a golden fork?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Technically...DEAN doesn't utilize the fork. Not yet at least... :side:
(Sorry to be that person)


----------



## LigerJ81

I don't if this was posted already(had me laughing for a min)also does anyone have youtube links to any matches he uses the fork?


----------



## Ccoffey89

DGenerationMC said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> The only thing in the universe that is mightier than HHH's shovel is.....
> 
> Dean's fork!
> 
> If HHH has a golden shovel, why can't Dean have a golden fork?


That's a very good question. #givedeanagoldenfork


----------



## Shenroe

LigerJ81 said:


> I don't if this was posted already(had me laughing for a min)also does anyone have youtube links to any matches he uses the fork?


Actually he used it in pretty much every hardcore matches he was in CZW, and sometimes in others indy venues. He was also usally the one who introduced that weapon in the match but always end up taking the first blow :lol





The only time he did it in wwe


----------



## DannyMack

BrownianMotion said:


> Here is a better one. Dean Ambrose vs Brock Lesnar for the WWE WHC with Dean going over.


I'd LOVE for that to happen someday. Ambrose vs Heyman on the mic would be :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## BrownianMotion

DannyMack said:


> I'd LOVE for that to happen someday. Ambrose vs Heyman on the mic would be :mark::mark::mark:


Absolutely. Right now they are planning a Brock/Roman WM main event. But hopefully the fans give Roman the Batista treatment on the RTWM and we get Dean/Brock instead.


----------



## Kratosx23

They won't change it even if that does happen. They're not gonna wait any longer to give Reigns the belt. Besides, Ambrose is nowhere near as over as Bryan, sadly, and their booking certainly isn't gonna help matters.


----------



## DannyMack

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They won't change it even if that does happen. They're not gonna wait any longer to give Reigns the belt. Besides, Ambrose is nowhere near as over as Bryan, sadly, and their booking certainly isn't gonna help matters.


There's still 9 months till Mania. Who knows how over Ambrose & Reigns will be by then.


----------



## Jimshine

Well.

Dean Ambrose singing Sweet Caroline.

I've fucking seen it all.


----------



## CM Chump

DannyMack said:


> There's still 9 months till Mania. Who knows how over Ambrose & Reigns will be by then.


All the more time to put DAT SHOVEL to use


----------



## Kratosx23

DannyMack said:


> There's still 9 months till Mania. Who knows how over Ambrose & Reigns will be by then.


Well I certainly don't think Ambrose is gonna get more over than he is now. Especially with the repeated losses and the fact that Rollins is going to win their feud, and he's not going to stop Rollins from cashing in successfully. It's not gonna do him any favors. And as over as he is now, it's NOT anywhere near enough for them to change their plans.

As far as Reigns goes, who knows. The people don't seem to be smart enough to realize he's not any good yet. I don't know if that's gonna come with time or not.

WWE ignores their audience completely unless it's to critical levels, which I don't see either guy benefiting/suffering from.


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> Absolutely. Right now they are planning a Brock/Roman WM main event. But hopefully the fans give Roman the Batista treatment on the RTWM and we get Dean/Brock instead.


Lol there's no way they'd give the Batista treatment to Roman, and Dean getting as over as Bryan is to the point of hijacking segments, i don't see it happening at least for 1 year.


----------



## DannyMack

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well I certainly don't think Ambrose is gonna get more over than he is now. Especially with the repeated losses and the fact that Rollins is going to win their feud, and he's not going to stop Rollins from cashing in successfully. It's not gonna do him any favors. And as over as he is now, it's NOT anywhere near enough for them to change their plans.
> 
> As far as Reigns goes, who knows. The people don't seem to be smart enough to realize he's not any good yet. I don't know if that's gonna come with time or not.
> 
> WWE ignores their audience completely unless it's to critical levels, which I don't see either guy benefiting/suffering from.


I'll be interested to see what people's opinions are of Reigns once he starts having to wrestle in singles matches at PPVs (SummerSlam onwards). I'm a Reigns fan but I can admit that he needs much more work in the ring and on the mic before he's ready to carry the company on his shoulders after WrestleMania 31. He has 9 months to improve in these areas which I think he's fully capable of. He's going to main event Mania regardless, but the last thing WWE wants is for the fans to side with Lesnar and boo Reigns in the main event next year.

You are absolutely right with Ambrose. His success will depend on how they book him moving forward. But for God's sake, The Shield has only been broken up for a month, so I'm not giving up hope on Ambrose just yet. There's no telling who will win the feud with Rollins. Rollins has the briefcase and history has shown the briefcase holders lose quite a lot leading up to the cash in. I see no reason why WWE would have a vendetta against Ambrose. He's not a midget, he's a good wrestler, incredible on the mic, certainly isn't an ugly guy, has fans covering many demographics (male, female, old, young, hardcore fans, casual fans) and is clearly over with the live crowds. Those 'We want Ambrose' chants aren't in my imagination. Unlike Ziggler he isn't the type of person to bitch and moan about his booking and will keep a respectable relationship with officials backstage. All 3 members of The Shield will be just fine. Daniel Bryan and CM Punk did just fine without a mega superman push, Ambrose will be fine too. Just sit back and take it one week at a time. It ain't over till it's over.


----------



## Kratosx23

DannyMack said:


> I'll be interested to see what people's opinions are of Reigns once he starts having to wrestle in singles matches at PPVs (SummerSlam onwards). I'm a Reigns fan but I can admit that he needs much more work in the ring and on the mic before he's ready to carry the company on his shoulders after WrestleMania 31. He has 9 months to improve in these areas which I think he's fully capable of. He's going to main event Mania regardless, but the last thing WWE wants is for the fans to side with Lesnar and boo Reigns in the main event next year.


It's not gonna change anything whether they boo him at Mania or not. Cena's been getting booed for years and they keep pushing. 



> You are absolutely right with Ambrose. His success will depend on how they book him moving forward. But for God's sake, The Shield has only been broken up for a month, so I'm not giving up hope on Ambrose just yet.
> 
> There's no telling who will win the feud with Rollins. Rollins has the briefcase and history has shown the briefcase holders lose quite a lot leading up to the cash in.


Only the SmackDown briefcase winners lose, the Raw winners don't, and he's a Raw winner since there is no SmackDown briefcase anymore. He's got the one for the top prize, and if he were going to start getting buried, it would've happened Monday. You know you're off well when they won't even let CENA bury you. You know, Cena...destroyer of souls, eater of lifeforces, etc. When he can't even go over you, you're not gonna get buried.

Doesn't matter how long they've been broken up, the booking hasn't changed. Reigns booking has been amazing, Rollins booking has been good, Ambroses booking has been bad. He's weak, he's stupid, these are not traits that successful stars have.



> I see no reason why WWE would have a vendetta against Ambrose. He's not a midget, he's a good wrestler, *incredible on the mic*,


There you have it, that's the reason. How many good mic workers have become new WWE Champions (not pre-existing, no Rocks, etc) in the last decade? Maybe 4? They don't prioritize mic work at ALL, in fact they fight it. He's also not that great in the ring, which you have to be if you don't have the WWE look.



> certainly isn't an ugly guy,


Sure as hell is to me. Granted, I'm not a woman but even if I were, I wouldn't have the interest. 



> has fans covering many demographics (male, female, old, young, hardcore fans, casual fans) and is clearly over with the live crowds. Those 'We want Ambrose' chants aren't in my imagination. Unlike Ziggler he isn't the type of person to bitch and moan about his booking and will keep a respectable relationship with officials backstage. All 3 members of The Shield will be just fine. Daniel Bryan and CM Punk did just fine without a mega superman push, Ambrose will be fine too. Just sit back and take it one week at a time. It ain't over till it's over.


They don't care one damn bit about what their fanbase thinks, Vince only listens to himself. And there's a huge, massive difference between Bryan and Punk, and Ambrose, which is that back then, they had 2 world titles. Now there's no position to go for people that aren't in the WWE title scene where you can have success, they just flounder around in the midcard and once you're in the midcard, you never get out of it.

Not complaining about his booking goes both ways, depending on the mood Vince is in. That's the only reason Punk ever got pushed, so that could easily hurt his career just as much as potentially hinder it.


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

Nicole Queen said:


> The only music I can come up with for the two of them are depressing love ballads :lol Fitting for their relationship :hmm: but not for their matches :side:
> 
> 
> :lmao People losing their shit once again that Dean and Seth won't be on ME/SD :lol I'd prefer it this way, it keeps them from overexposing and playing the same scenario too much and makes the crowds that much more hyped when their inevitable run-in happens :shrug
> 
> Put on your Amb*rose*-tinted sunglasses and believe in the GOAT :ambrose


There's this song I keep listening to that totally fits in perfectly with the Dean/Seth feud. It's called Not Ready to Make Nice!


----------



## Shenroe




----------



## DannyMack

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's not gonna change anything whether they boo him at Mania or not. Cena's been getting booed for years and they keep pushing.
> 
> 
> 
> Only the SmackDown briefcase winners lose, the Raw winners don't, and he's a Raw winner since there is no SmackDown briefcase anymore. He's got the one for the top prize, and if he were going to start getting buried, it would've happened last night. You know you're off well when they won't even let CENA bury you. You know, Cena...destroyer of souls, eater of lifeforces, etc. When he can't even go over you, you're not gonna get buried.
> 
> Doesn't matter how long they've been broken up, the booking hasn't changed. Reigns booking has been amazing, Rollins booking has been good, Ambroses booking has been bad. He's weak, he's stupid, these are not traits that successful stars have.
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it, that's the reason. How many good mic workers have become new WWE Champions (not pre-existing, no Rocks, etc) in the last decade? Maybe 4? They don't prioritize mic work at ALL, in fact they fight it. He's also not that great in the ring, which you have to be if you don't have the WWE look.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure as hell is to me. Granted, I'm not a woman but even if I were, I wouldn't have the interest.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't care one damn bit about what their fanbase thinks, Vince only listens to himself. And there's a huge, massive difference between Bryan and Punk, and Ambrose, which is that back then, they had 2 world titles. Now there's no position to go for people that aren't in the WWE title scene where you can have success, they just flounder around in the midcard and once you're in the midcard, you never get out of it.
> 
> Not complaining about his booking goes both ways, depending on the mood Vince is in. That's the only reason Punk ever got pushed, so that could easily hurt his career just as much as potentially hinder it.


If Vince only listened to himself and not his fanbase Bryan wouldn't haven't been added to the main event of Mania and certainly wouldn't have won the title (that's 1 unified title by the way). I definitely wouldn't say that Ambrose looks weak. It's not as if he's losing 5 minute squash matches to El Torito. He lost a hard fought match against Orton a multi-time world champ. Although Rollins and Reigns are more protected in terms of their wins to losses ratio as of right now time will tell whether that will stay the same. I'm not going to give up after a month. If Rollins and Reigns still haven't been defeated cleanly while Ambrose has had multiple clean defeats by the end of the year I will take back what I've said and agree with you. At the end of the day money talks, especially now that the stock has dropped and McMahon is worth a lot less in terms of personal wealth. If Ambrose in time can prove he can make just as much if not more money than Reigns and Rollins and gain strong ratings on a long term consistent basis I see absolutely no reason why he wouldn't eventually be pushed to the WWEWHC.


----------



## TheWhistler

the best im hopeing for is a switchblade conspiracy reunion for a crack at the wyatts or uso's.

On a side note whatever happened to sami/solomon crowe? seen photos of him at nxt live shows but still no sign on TV.


----------



## Shenroe

Well the main event on RAW rarely ends clean, add the fact Cena was performing. 
So Tyrion...


----------



## DGenerationMC

TheWhistler said:


> the best im hopeing for is a switchblade conspiracy reunion for a crack at the wyatts or uso's.
> 
> On a side note whatever happened to sami/solomon crowe? seen photos of him at nxt live shows but still no sign on TV.


I think he has a DJ gimmick now.

I'm not even joking.

LOL :faint:


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Dean Ambrose> greater than the entire wwe roster


----------



## Kratosx23

Shenroe said:


> Well the main event on RAW rarely ends clean, add the fact Cena was performing.
> So Tyrion...


What?



DannyMack said:


> If Vince only listened to himself and not his fanbase Bryan wouldn't haven't been added to the main event of Mania and certainly wouldn't have won the title (that's 1 unified title by the way).


As I said, that's only when things reach a critical, unavoidable level. Bryan was the most over guy in the company for 2 years straight, and Batista was a giant flop that nobody wanted. That's a rare circumstance, Vince listened to people so that they wouldn't ruin his first ever PPV on the WWE Network. And then what happened? Vince went right back to listening to himself, putting Evolution against Shield in the main event of PPV's to help Reigns and Rollins while Bryan got stuck working with Kane. KANE! They sabotaged his run right from the start, and every report that's come out since says that Bryan is on the backburner when he returns.



> I definitely wouldn't say that Ambrose lost weak. It's not as if he's losing 5 minute squash matches to El Torito. He lost a hard fought match against Orton a multi-time world champ.


A multi time world champ who hasn't done dick lately and their fanbase has no interest in. Real top babyfaces get protected, they never lose clean until they've been established for many years.

And it's about more than one loss, it's a pattern of booking that's been a problem for him since the day The Shield started and has continued since the break up. There's a reason why he's the ONLY member of the group who people talk about being booked badly. He's been presented as a complete dork for such a long period of time and they just continue to ignore the reactions, ignore the talent, etc. It never changes. 

Although Rollins and Reigns are more protected in terms of their wins to losses ratio as of right now time will tell whether that will stay the same. [/quote]

Reigns will, you can believe that. Rollins booking has no evidence of changing, he's been presented as higher priority than Ambrose from the beginning. WWE booking rarely ever changes on somebody they perceive as top level talent, they pick their guys and stick with them. There's an abnormal case like Ryback every now and then because he gets an attitude or something but that's rare.



> I'm not going to give up after a month. If Rollins and Reigns still haven't been defeated cleanly while Ambrose has had multiple clean defeats by the end of the year I will take back what I've said and agree with you.


You will.



> At the end of the day money talks, especially now that the stock has dropped and McMahon is worth a lot less in terms of personal wealth. If Ambrose in time can prove he can make just as much if not more money than Reigns and Rollins and gain strong ratings on a long term consistent basis I see absolutely no reason why he wouldn't eventually be pushed to the WWEWHC.


There's no money in Reigns and Rollins, they're Orton level guys. It's not about money, it's about Vince's preferences. Vince just needs to keep coasting and the company will print money by itself. Ambrose isn't their type of guy, especially with one world title so they'll never even put him in the position to draw.


----------



## DannyMack

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, that's only when things reach a critical, unavoidable level. Bryan was the most over guy in the company for 2 years straight, and Batista was a giant flop that nobody wanted. That's a rare circumstance, Vince listened to people so that they wouldn't ruin his first ever PPV on the WWE Network. And then what happened? Vince went right back to listening to himself, putting Evolution against Shield in the main event of PPV's to help Reigns and Rollins while Bryan got stuck working with Kane. KANE! They sabotaged his run right from the start, and every report that's come out since says that Bryan is on the backburner when he returns.
> 
> 
> 
> A multi time world champ who hasn't done dick lately and their fanbase has no interest in. Real top babyfaces get protected, they never lose clean until they've been established for many years.
> 
> And it's about more than one loss, it's a pattern of booking that's been a problem for him since the day The Shield started and has continued since the break up. There's a reason why he's the ONLY member of the group who people talk about being booked badly. He's been presented as a complete dork for such a long period of time and they just continue to ignore the reactions, ignore the talent, etc. It never changes.
> 
> Although Rollins and Reigns are more protected in terms of their wins to losses ratio as of right now time will tell whether that will stay the same.





> Reigns will, you can believe that. Rollins booking has no evidence of changing, he's been presented as higher priority than Ambrose from the beginning. WWE booking rarely ever changes on somebody they perceive as top level talent, they pick their guys and stick with them. There's an abnormal case like Ryback every now and then because he gets an attitude or something but that's rare.






> You will.






> There's no money in Reigns and Rollins, they're Orton level guys. It's not about money, it's about Vince's preferences. Vince just needs to keep coasting and the company will print money by itself. Ambrose isn't their type of guy, especially with one world title so they'll never even put him in the position to draw.


We'll just have to agree to disagree and see who's right and who's wrong a few years from now. I'm taking this 1 week at a time and won't jump to any conclusions just yet. The show is more enjoyable that way.


----------



## Bushmaster

I sometimes think Vince doesn't care about money. Just look at what he's done with Ziggler and Ryder. 2 guys who were super over with the "casuals" as well as the "IWC". Instead of keeping them strong so their popularity could grow he ruined them with awful booking. Vince could've made a lot more money from those 2.


----------



## DannyMack

_Double post_


----------



## Wynter

Zack Ryder's sabotaged booking was damn ridiculous. No matter how many people on here thought Ryder was shit and had no longevity, the dude was over and could have made Vince money for the time he stayed popular.

And as a Ziggler mark, I'm always salivating for another damn push :lol He just needs to shut the fuck up sometimes too, though


----------



## Shenroe

Tyrion Lannister said:


> What?
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, that's only when things reach a critical, unavoidable level. Bryan was the most over guy in the company for 2 years straight, and Batista was a giant flop that nobody wanted. That's a rare circumstance, Vince listened to people so that they wouldn't ruin his first ever PPV on the WWE Network. And then what happened? Vince went right back to listening to himself, putting Evolution against Shield in the main event of PPV's to help Reigns and Rollins while Bryan got stuck working with Kane. KANE! They sabotaged his run right from the start, and every report that's come out since says that Bryan is on the backburner when he returns.
> 
> *Lol to "help Roman and Rollins", do you read fucking minds? Besides i don't know what did Rollins benefited the most since he didn't get any pin in either matches. He got to do a suicide move big deal.*
> 
> A multi time world champ who hasn't done dick lately and their fanbase has no interest in. Real top babyfaces get protected, they never lose clean until they've been established for many years.
> 
> *Real top babyface aka number 1 only, there is no guarantee the number 2/3 never lost clean to another maineventer. Granted i agree the timing of that loss was questionable since he's newly "repackaged".*
> 
> And it's about more than one loss, it's a pattern of booking that's been a problem for him since the day The Shield started and has continued since the break up. There's a reason why he's the ONLY member of the group who people talk about being booked badly. He's been presented as a complete dork for such a long period of time and they just continue to ignore the reactions, ignore the talent, etc. It never changes.
> 
> Although Rollins and Reigns are more protected in terms of their wins to losses ratio as of right now time will tell whether that will stay the same.
> 
> Reigns will, you can believe that. Rollins booking has no evidence of changing, he's been presented as higher priority than Ambrose from the beginning. WWE booking rarely ever changes on somebody they perceive as top level talent, they pick their guys and stick with them. There's an abnormal case like Ryback every now and then because he gets an attitude or something but that's rare.
> 
> *Every report back when they debuted up until june july 13 indicated that Dean was placed higher than Rollins and even Reigns. He got the important matches with Taker/MITB, feuds. Don't try to rewrite history there.*
> 
> You will.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no money in Reigns and Rollins, they're Orton level guys. It's not about money, it's about Vince's preferences. Vince just needs to keep coasting and the company will print money by itself. Ambrose isn't their type of guy, especially with one world title so they'll never even put him in the position to draw.


*You've been talking out of your mind since months now, and half if not all your forecast were dud. First it was Bryan won't win the real title then Roman will be the only new player to hold it and blabla. You don't work for Vince, yo son't know shit just like us.*


----------



## Ccoffey89

So..umm Ambrose Is a God... he wears a fanny pack, and none of you could ever wear a fanny pack and get away with it. So Pyro that means your argument is invalid.































:lmao:lmao Case or Face? Jon or Dean? That's too funny. :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Zack Ryder's sabotaged booking was damn ridiculous. No matter how many people on here thought Ryder was shit and had no longevity, the dude was over and could have made Vince money for the time he stayed popular.
> 
> And as a Ziggler mark, I'm always salivating for another damn push :lol He just needs to shut the fuck up sometimes too, though


Well I think that was their plan with Ryder all along. He went off and created his own buzz, so they signed him, killed his youtube show, then made some money off of him. Then they buried him. Now he has a job but no buzz at all. Between that and the fact that they actually TRIED to kill Bryan's push earlier this year, it's obvious they only want stars they can take 100% credit for. They caved into Bryan but it still says a lot about their attitude towards future stars.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> So..umm Ambrose Is a God... he wears a fanny pack, and none of you could ever wear a fanny pack and get away with it. So Pyro that means your argument is invalid.


DA GOD :ambrose3



Spoiler:  Ambooty for the ladies






































































Baddest man alive, indeed :ass








:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

I never caught wind of what Ambrose was saying right there. That crazy little shit. :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

_“Good friends, better enemies. Having that psycho following on my trail is not something anybody would look forward to.”_ - Seth about Dean, link

:banderas



Examining WWE's booking over the past year, it's abundantly clear that the company thought Roman Reigns was meant to be the true star of The Shield all along.

Neither Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins, while treated fairly well, ever got anything close to the same attention, hype or portion of the limelight.

It's easy to see why: Reigns has the size and charisma Vince McMahon tends to overwhelmingly prefer in his top stars.

Reigns has performed adequately in his spot—and may very well end up a popular main event headliner—but following The Shield's breakup last month, it's actually Ambrose that has emerged as a future megastar.

His heated and deeply personal feud with former friend Rollins has become a highlight of an otherwise stagnant WWE product. It's easily the best thing the company has going on right now, and this is mainly thanks to the great work of Ambrose.

The former Dragon Gate USA star has always had charisma, verbal skills and ring presence in spades—when he was first called up in 2012, Jim Ross and others aptly compared him to mic legends like Roddy Piper and Brian Pillman.

He frequently shined in The Shield's various interview and promo segments. Rollins and Reigns improved gradually over time, but it was obvious Ambrose knew what to do from the start.

While many may have argued in the past that Ambrose had more potential as a heel, I'd say his natural role has always been that of a babyface.

For one thing, he stands out amongst the faces.

Daniel Bryan got over being the nice, down-to-earth good guy fans could relate to, Cena's over-the-top cartoonishness appeals to kids (and no one else), and Reigns is seemingly attempting to recreate Bill Goldberg's success in WCW circa 1998.

Ambrose, however, has something very distinctive about him.

Like Pillman, he exudes a sense of edginess and danger with whatever he does on television. Clad in those ripped jeans and that dirty-looking vest—he doesn’t appear to own any other clothes—he looks like he belongs in ECW in the mid-90s, not WWE in 2014. This works.

In this watered-down, slightly bland PG era, it's quite amazing to watch his gimmick unfold.

He really does come off as crazy—and the fans adore him for it. The strong crowd reactions he received at Money in the Bank—and on subsequent editions of Raw and SmackDown—are evidence of how much the people are getting behind him.

Could Ambrose be the company’s next big babyface star? After all, he has every quality you could wish for and more.

Let’s just hope Vince McMahon and his team of writers feel the same. It would be such a shame to see another up-and-coming star’s potential squandered just because he got over hugely when he wasn’t supposed to.



> Dean Ambrose will be WWE's next big babyface star - Bleacher Report


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> _“Good friends, better enemies. Having that psycho following on my trail is not something anybody would look forward to.”_ - Seth about Dean, link
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Examining WWE's booking over the past year, it's abundantly clear that the company thought Roman Reigns was meant to be the true star of The Shield all along.
> 
> Neither Dean Ambrose or Seth Rollins, while treated fairly well, ever got anything close to the same attention, hype or portion of the limelight.
> 
> It's easy to see why: Reigns has the size and charisma Vince McMahon tends to overwhelmingly prefer in his top stars.
> 
> Reigns has performed adequately in his spot—and may very well end up a popular main event headliner—but following The Shield's breakup last month, it's actually Ambrose that has emerged as a future megastar.
> 
> His heated and deeply personal feud with former friend Rollins has become a highlight of an otherwise stagnant WWE product. It's easily the best thing the company has going on right now, and this is mainly thanks to the great work of Ambrose.
> 
> The former Dragon Gate USA star has always had charisma, verbal skills and ring presence in spades—when he was first called up in 2012, Jim Ross and others aptly compared him to mic legends like Roddy Piper and Brian Pillman.
> 
> He frequently shined in The Shield's various interview and promo segments. Rollins and Reigns improved gradually over time, but it was obvious Ambrose knew what to do from the start.
> 
> While many may have argued in the past that Ambrose had more potential as a heel, I'd say his natural role has always been that of a babyface.
> 
> For one thing, he stands out amongst the faces.
> 
> Daniel Bryan got over being the nice, down-to-earth good guy fans could relate to, Cena's over-the-top cartoonishness appeals to kids (and no one else), and Reigns is seemingly attempting to recreate Bill Goldberg's success in WCW circa 1998.
> 
> Ambrose, however, has something very distinctive about him.
> 
> Like Pillman, he exudes a sense of edginess and danger with whatever he does on television. Clad in those ripped jeans and that dirty-looking vest—he doesn’t appear to own any other clothes—he looks like he belongs in ECW in the mid-90s, not WWE in 2014. This works.
> 
> In this watered-down, slightly bland PG era, it's quite amazing to watch his gimmick unfold.
> 
> He really does come off as crazy—and the fans adore him for it. The strong crowd reactions he received at Money in the Bank—and on subsequent editions of Raw and SmackDown—are evidence of how much the people are getting behind him.
> 
> Could Ambrose be the company’s next big babyface star? After all, he has every quality you could wish for and more.
> 
> Let’s just hope Vince McMahon and his team of writers feel the same. It would be such a shame to see another up-and-coming star’s potential squandered just because he got over hugely when he wasn’t supposed to.



Jesus, Nicole... This post :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joshi Judas

A decent Sharon Glencross article after months of mediocrity :lol Usually 80% of Bleacher Report is shit but this here was good.


----------



## Shenroe

RAVEN said:


> A decent Sharon Glencross article after months of mediocrity :lol Usually 80% of Bleacher Report is shit but this here was good.


So you revert back to RAVEN eh :jordan


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah that's what everyone calls me anyway :shrug

Even got a user title and location to play up to the name. Reference to the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" from where the line 'Quoth the raven, nevermore' originally came from, just throwing that out to the non nerds out there


----------



## Shenroe

RAVEN said:


> Yeah that's what everyone calls me anyway :shrug
> 
> Even got a user title and location to play up to the name. Reference to the Edgar Allen Poe poem "The Raven" from where the line 'Quoth the raven, nevermore' originally came from, just throwing that out to the non nerds out there


..Yeah in other words someone like me


----------



## glenwo2

Shenroe said:


> ..Yeah in other words someone like me



Dude. That sig of yours would be funny if it wasn't for the Swasticka. Just saying..... :argh:


----------



## Shenroe

glenwo2 said:


> Dude. That sig of yours would be funny if it wasn't for the Swasticka. Just saying..... :argh:


I know, that might be a little controversial but eh, that's the only way to guess they were germans i guess.
Once i find something funnier i'll take it off no biggie


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Foreshadowing tonight in Japan/Japan got the proper ending to MITB










:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## OMGeno

tylermoxreigns said:


> Foreshadowing tonight in Japan/Japan got the proper ending to MITB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Don't forget about


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Foreshadowing tonight in Japan/Japan got the proper ending to MITB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


:clap


----------



## DGenerationMC

tylermoxreigns said:


> Foreshadowing tonight in Japan/Japan got the proper ending to MITB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I wonder if the Japanese think all Americans are like Ambrose.....

nah, they hate us so we're probably a bunch of smug Rollins'.


----------



## Telos

Nicole Queen said:


> DA GOD :ambrose3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baddest man alive, indeed :ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas

JYEEEEEEEZUS


----------



## OMGeno

I wish they would do that stuff on TV and not just at live events.


----------



## Joshi Judas

So Seth gave Ambrose a toy to play with in front of the Japs big deal :side:


----------



## Telos

RAVEN said:


> So Seth gave Ambrose a toy to play with in front of the Japs big deal :side:


More like he took Seth's toy away. :ambrose


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


> Baddest man alive, indeed :ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


^^^This right here is why I want to see Brock vs Dean. He has the attitude of a crazy motherfucker who isn't scared to get his ass beat by a beast like Brock. It would be like the Austin/Brock match that we never got. This would be a much more interesting dynamic than Reigns/Lesnar. I have no interest in seeing Roman's stoic face and 3 moves of doom.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAVEN said:


> So Seth gave Ambrose a toy to play with in front of the Japs big deal :side:


Oh Raven, _c'monnn_


----------



## JacqSparrow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh Raven, _c'monnn_


Oh geez, BARNEY


----------



## NeyNey

Calamity Glitch said:


> Hope you love it Ney!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else needs to send her love because she is the best! :dance


OMG CALY.... 
I saw all the Ambrose Pics you drew for different people but never imagined I could be one of them one day :mark::mark::mark:
So fucking awesome!!! 
I looks FANTASTIC!! His hair :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
Thank you so so sooo so much!! :clap:clap:clap
Also Thanks at everyone else!!  Yeah I love you all and read through everything. 
hehe.. EHEHEHEH!


----------



## CM Chump

Ugh. So much creepiness in this thread.


----------



## AntMan

Dean Ambrose is the Tom Hiddleston of wrestling.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAVEN said:


> So Seth gave Ambrose a toy to play with in front of the Japs big deal :side:





Telos said:


> More like he took Seth's toy away. :ambrose


:banderas




NeyNey said:


> OMG CALY....
> I saw all the Ambrose Pics you drew for different people but never imagined I could be one of them one day :mark::mark::mark:
> So fucking awesome!!!
> I looks FANTASTIC!! His hair :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
> Thank you so so sooo so much!! :clap:clap:clap
> Also Thanks at everyone else!!  Yeah I love you all and read through everything.
> hehe.. EHEHEHEH!


You never imagined? Guuuurl.

I'm glad you approve. :dance


----------



## tylermoxreigns

They missed an absolute trick at not having Ambrose as 'Grumpy Cat'


----------



## Cack_Thu

Did I hear Ambrose getting Del Rio level crowd reactions for his entrance this week?


----------



## krai999

Cack_Thu said:


> Did I hear Ambrose getting Del Rio level crowd reactions for his entrance this week?


smackdown?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Telos said:


> More like he took Seth's toy away. :ambrose



:side: :side: :side:

Okay you win.


EDIT: He'll never take his title away though, after Seth cashes in


----------



## CALΔMITY

Cack_Thu said:


> Did I hear Ambrose getting Del Rio level crowd reactions for his entrance this week?


It wasn't a roaring pop, but people still cheered. They were more hyped when the match started as well as all throughout.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Cack_Thu said:


> Did I hear Ambrose getting Del Rio level crowd reactions for his entrance this week?


Sorry I've only just been able to answer this. I was too busy sifting through the pages and pages of The Del Rio Discussion Thread. 


......











:lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

DGenerationMC said:


> I wonder if the Japanese think all Americans are like Ambrose.....
> 
> nah, they hate us so we're probably a bunch of smug Rollins'.


I do not know this
But look like that Japanese like Ambrose




> "The next match was another tag team bout with Kane & Seth Rollins vs. Roman Reigns & Dean Ambrose. Rollins got a ton of heat, but Kane did not. I think he was cheered out of respect since he is such an iconic wrestler. Ambrose and Reigns got good reactions, Ambrose the louder of the two. A "you sold out" chant towards Rollins before the match broke out, causing Rollins to yell and cover his ears. The match was normal. Rollins would constantly use the ropes or leave the ring like a heel. Kane and Reigns traded shoulder bumps, almost exactly like Big E and Rowan. Things got hectic and Reigns had Kane setup for a spear, then Rollins hit him from behind with his MITB briefcase causing a DQ. The heels beat down the faces until they made a comeback when Reigns hit a spear on Kane."
> 
> *Most over:*
> 1. Cena
> 2. RVD
> 3. *Ambrose*
> 
> *Most heat:*
> 1. *Rollins*
> 2. Wyatt
> 3. Heyman


----------



## Shenroe

:lol burned


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> They missed an absolute trick at not having Ambrose as 'Grumpy Cat'


:lmao:lmao:lmao ok That first pic is kinda disturbing :side:



tylermoxreigns said:


> Sorry I've only just been able to answer this. I was too busy sifting through the pages and pages of The Del Rio Discussion Thread.
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol





Shenroe said:


> :lol burned


:clap:clap:clap


----------



## tylermoxreigns

It's a slow thread day :lmao


----------



## Spicoli

I completely forgot to give my thoughts on raw LOL I loved the match between Ambrose & Orton. Even tho I wanted Ambrose to win I completely see why they gave Orton the win. Ambrose talking shit before the match was great :cool2 And then when he was throwing all them chairs in the ring, had me like :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: I really hope they do find a new concept for the Ambrose and Rollins fued tho cause I really dont wanna see the same thing week in and week out, every monday Rollins trying to cash in and Ambrose makes the save. But either way, just wanted to stop by and salute my fellow *SCUMBAGS* :lmao




tylermoxreigns said:


> It's a slow thread day :lmao


If you didnt know how cool Dean Ambrose is, His vest morphs into a shirt :lmao :lmao :lmao Now THATS Cool.....


----------



## The Bloodline

anyone know where this is from?! it's adorable


----------



## Shenroe

Spicoli said:


> I completely forgot to give my thoughts on raw LOL I loved the match between Ambrose & Orton. Even tho I wanted Ambrose to win I completely see why they gave Orton the win. Ambrose talking shit before the match was great :cool2 And then when he was throwing all them chairs in the ring, had me like :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: I really hope they do find a new concept for the Ambrose and Rollins fued tho cause I really dont wanna see the same thing week in and week out, every monday Rollins trying to cash in and Ambrose makes the save. But either way, just wanted to stop by and salute my fellow *SCUMBAGS* :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you didnt know how cool Dean Ambrose is, His vest morphs into a shirt :lmao :lmao :lmao Now THATS Cool.....


Welcome scumbag :lol. I adree there's so much they can do to mix it up, they can air non wrestling segments where Ambrose sell the case, or chase Rolins in the mall things like that.
As for the chairs, he began doing it after shield's victories 2 months ago, and just 2 weeks ago, during matches. I hope he continues to do it in every other match.


----------



## Spicoli

Ravensflock88 said:


> anyone know where this is from?! it's adorable



Dean mocking Roman :lmao 



Shenroe said:


> Welcome scumbag :lol. I adree there's so much they can do to mix it up, they can air non wrestling segments where Ambrose sell the case, or chase Rolins in the mall things like that.
> As for the chairs, he began doing it after shield's victories 2 months ago, and just 2 weeks ago, during matches. I hope he continues to do it in every other match.


Definatly! Yeah, I wanna see Dean just chasing Rollins all the time like the crazy fucker he is LOL and ever since it was brought up I REALLY want a segment of Dean pawning the breifcase :lmao


----------



## PUNKY

Ravensflock88 said:


> anyone know where this is from?! it's adorable


Not sure. Obviously a houseshow but i can't remember how long ago it was. I'm sure nicole or TMR will know though.


----------



## Shenroe

During the uk tour i think, 2 months ago


----------



## Spicoli

Shenroe said:


> During the uk tour i think, 2 months ago


That's what I was thinking. Definatly during their face run against Evolution. Dont judge me if im wrong tho :side:


----------



## OMGeno

Unrelated but I still love watching this segment from Old School Raw this year...


































Considering how often he gets compared to Piper, I would love to see them do something again.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenroe said:


> During the uk tour i think, 2 months ago


It is. 

I believe its either Newcastle, or Cardiff. Don't quote me though.


----------



## Spicoli

OMGeno said:


> Unrelated but I still love watching this segment from Old School Raw this year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how often he gets compared to Piper, I would love to see them do something again.


Oh My God! I forgot! That segment is where my favorite gif ever came from. The one with Seth and that goofy ass smile as Reigns is talking :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Shenroe

:sharpe


----------



## DGenerationMC

OMGeno said:


> Unrelated but I still love watching this segment from Old School Raw this year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how often he gets compared to Piper, I would love to see them do something again.


Piper's coconut would be no match for Dean's mighty fork!

:


----------



## OMGeno

Spicoli said:


> Oh My God! I forgot! That segment is where my favorite gif ever came from. The one with Seth and that goofy ass smile as Reigns is talking :lmao :lmao :lmao


:lol


----------



## The Bloodline

tylermoxreigns said:


> It is.
> 
> I believe its either Newcastle, or Cardiff. Don't quote me though.


oh ok thanks a lot , I have no idea how ive never seen it before today!


----------



## Spicoli

OMGeno said:


> :lol


I swear, I could watch that loop all day and STILL laugh at it :booklel


----------



## Ccoffey89

Another video coming today or tomorrow. I'm addicted don't judge. :side:



Spicoli said:


> I swear, I could watch that loop all day and STILL laugh at it :booklel



He probably did that knowing it would become a gif. :lol


----------



## Spicoli

Ccoffey89 said:


> Another video coming today or tomorrow. I'm addicted don't judge. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He probably did that knowing it would become a gif. :lol


Hell Yeah Cant Wait! And Im 90 Percent Sure Thats Why LOL Seth Is Such A Attention Whore :lmao


----------



## NeyNey

OMGeno said:


> Unrelated but I still love watching this segment from Old School Raw this year...


_"...there's only *ONE* guy, that can match me on the microphone and his name is *C - M - PUNK*!!"_ :banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> _"...there's only *ONE* guy, that can match me on the microphone and his name is *C - M - PUNK*!!"_ :banderas


"Who gave this old man a live microphone"
:banderas

Shots fired with the opening line. :gun::lmao:gun::lmao:gun::lmao


----------



## Frico

SóniaPortugal said:


> I do not know this
> But look like that Japanese like Ambrose


Loved reading about his pop in Tokyo. Guy is popular in France and Japan. Just awesome. :banderas And Seth's been getting the top heat at live events for the majority of shows he's been apart of since the split. That itself is terrific. 

Hoping to find some vids of entrances, etc.


----------



## Wynter

http://houndsofhotness.tumblr.com/post/91361784437/the-ambreigns-feels-tho-lol-they-got-set

Ambreigns putting in work on Seth and Kane :dance


----------



## Shenroe

:fpalm These days nobody record live events, there were twice as much last year.
.


----------



## Simply Flawless

OMGeno said:


> :lol


:lmao

His face must become a forum gif or else


----------



## Eulonzo

I still am not over these two AWESOME promos. :banderas


----------



## Spicoli

Eulonzo said:


> I still am not over these two AWESOME promos. :banderas


MY BROTHA!!!! Thank you for 2 GOAT promos LOL I still crack up when Ambrose picks the mic back up for Roman :lol


----------



## Zarra

Eulonzo said:


> I still am not over these two AWESOME promos. :banderas


Oh my god,that promo got me so excited, i was just like Yeah that is it, Ambrose is taking over the world... and you better get out of the way :westbrook2


----------



## mrsdeanambrose

I have nothing to say about this man that isn't sexual.


----------



## LigerJ81

OMGeno said:


> :lol


:lel This is just


----------



## Arm-Bar1004

I think he's really starting to shine on his own, he definitely has a notable career ahead of him. 

If they do Ambrose/Rollins at Summerslam, I would go as far as to say it might top their other match in FCW.


----------



## Wynter

mrsdeanambrose said:


> I have nothing to say about this man that isn't sexual.






















Seriously though, anytime I hear Dean is getting great reactiosn, I get giddy for him :lol. He has some doubters out there, but fuck it, when hasn't Ambrose proved people wrong and clawed his stubborn ass to the top :ambrose


----------



## CALΔMITY

mrsdeanambrose said:


> I have nothing to say about this man that isn't sexual.


That wasn't very sexual.


Arm-Bar1004 said:


> I think he's really starting to shine on his own, he definitely has a notable career ahead of him.
> 
> If they do Ambrose/Rollins at Summerslam, I would go as far as to say it might top their other match in FCW.


That he does. This feud is the most interesting thing happening at the moment. It's going to be their launching pad into successful future runs.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> If they do Ambrose/Rollins at Summerslam, I would go as far as to say it might top their other match in FCW.


Which one? They had like 5 matches down in FCW.

But I hope they do have their best match yet at Summerslam, especially if its a Street Fight.

They'll end up literally fighting in the middle of the street dodging cars like their playing Chicken.

Dean will be saying "Hey, I'm walkin' here!" and Seth will be holding on to Dean for dear life so he doesn't get hit. Cars will swerve in every fuckin direction, hit each other and burst into flames. 

:ex:


----------



## Eulonzo

Spicoli said:


> MY BROTHA!!!! Thank you for 2 GOAT promos LOL I still crack up when Ambrose picks the mic back up for Roman :lol


:lol I know, right? That's what I love about Ambrose is he seems to not give a fuck what he does during his promos. If you notice in the promo about MITB he drops the mic and then picks it right back up and the "WWE logo" part that was on the mic, he took it off and threw it lmao. He is fucking bananas.


Zarra said:


> Oh my god,that promo got me so excited, i was just like Yeah that is it, Ambrose is taking over the world... and you better get out of the way :westbrook2


Yeah, it's honestly one of my favorite promos this year, along with Heyman's promo the night after HIS CLIENT, BUHHHROCK LESNAR CONQUERED THE UNDERTAKER'S UNDEFEATED STREAK AT WRESTLEMANIA.

His backstage promos are really good, but for some reason I feel he's at his best when he's in front of the live crowd.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah seeing him live with the crowd has more kick to it. I still love his backstage promos, though. The crowds react relatively well to them.


----------



## Ccoffey89

So this is just a teaser video for the 30 minute Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose match for the FCW 15 Championship. It's not 100% how it's gonna be in the final edit but it will give you an idea of what it's going to be like. 

I know I'm such a tease  But ya'll love me for it. :agree:


Enjoy:cool2


----------



## Spicoli

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah seeing him live with the crowd has more kick to it. I still love his backstage promos, though. The crowds react relatively well to them.


Yeah, I remember during that promo when he was talking about re-arranging Seths face and the crowd would cheer after each detail :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

Ccoffey89 said:


> So this is just a teaser video for the 30 minute Seth Rollins vs Dean Ambrose match for the FCW 15 Championship. It's not 100% how it's gonna be in the final edit but it will give you an idea of what it's going to be like.
> 
> I know I'm such a tease  But ya'll love me for it. :agree:
> 
> 
> Enjoy:cool2


:dance:dance:dance:cheer:cheer:cheer

I love it already!!!


----------



## Wynter

Sooooooo, when will I get my, "bat shit out of his mind. Will punt his own grandmother in the face", Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose feud??? :mark:


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sooooooo, when will I get my, "bat shit out of his mind. Will punt his own grandmother in the face", Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose feud??? :mark:


When Randy gets sick of Seth and punts him in the head and goes on a rampage  And Dean is the only one who can stop him because it takes one to know one :


----------



## DGenerationMC

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sooooooo, when will I get my, "bat shit out of his mind. Will punt his own grandmother in the face", Randy Orton vs Dean Ambrose feud??? :mark:


:mark:

I'm thinking this time next year. Hopefully, Dean will be heel and Orton will be face.

Ambrose just talks endless shit about Orton's wrestling heritage and tries to kidnap his daughter.

The feud would end with a police standoff, as Dean is holding Randy Orton's daughter at fork-point.

*Fork-point.*


----------



## CruelAngel77

Why doesn't Dean just wait until Seth cashes in the MITB contract and then attack him to give Cena a DQ win and spoil Seth;s cash in forever?


----------



## Wynter

:lmao knife point??? That's fucking preposterous :no:










It's _*fork point*_ buddy, fork point :


And noooooo, I need both Randy and Dean to be heels. Randy is fab when he isn't playing a face. He's too bland in that role. I just need for Orton to go full on rampage, like Sparrow(Halfie  said.

Those two having a crazy off though, :lenny



CruelAngel77 said:


> Why doesn't Dean just wait until Seth cashes in the MITB contract and then attack him to give Cena a DQ win and spoil Seth;s cash in forever?


To prolong the torture and get under Seth's skin for as long as possible.


----------



## Kratosx23

CruelAngel77 said:


> Why doesn't Dean just wait until Seth cashes in the MITB contract and then attack him to give Cena a DQ win and spoil Seth;s cash in forever?


Because they want Seth to actually win the title so fuck logic. It's insanely stupid, I know. It's impossible to believe that any person's legitimate thought process would be to just do this over and over again, especially when you're dealing with somebody as resourceful as Triple H who's bound to come up with a way to restrain Dean and have this backfire.


----------



## Wynter

Pyro, your avatar!! :mark:

Scorpion>>>>all your favorites :


----------



## Ccoffey89

That's right Wynter *FORK POINT*! That would be awesome. I really need a proper Dean vs Crazy ass Orton. The psychoness that would occur :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao knife point??? That's fucking preposterous :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's _*fork point*_ buddy, fork point :
> 
> 
> And noooooo, I need both Randy and Dean to be heels. Randy is fab when he isn't playing a face. He's too bland in that role. I just need for Orton to go full on rampage, like Sparrow(Halfie  said.


No worries, I fixed it. Must be tired. :faint:

Fine, Orton can be a tweener who goes ape-shit crazy because a crazier motherfucker is threatening his family at fork-point.

*Fork-point.*


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Pyro, your avatar!! :mark:
> 
> Scorpion>>>>all your favorites :







:banderas

When it gets leaked in high def I'll die.

Shao Kahn is my favourite character but he's never playable. :cuss:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

CM Chump said:


> Ugh. So much creepiness in this thread.




and yet you still come here daily and read it like it's your bible and it fills you with such passions that you must post in it 
















tylermoxreigns said:


> It is.
> 
> I believe its either Newcastle, or Cardiff. *Don't quote me though*.



see what i did there 















OMGeno said:


> :lol
















mrsdeanambrose said:


> I have nothing to say about this man that isn't sexual.



no sexual overtones detected here :draper2



but welcome home, you're amongst friends.


----------



## Wynter

I just need those two to go ape shit on each other. The psychology and their mannerisms/antics in the ring alone would sell this feud :mark:



EDIT: There's a new MK game coming out???? Fuuuuuck, I bet it's only for new gen


----------



## Kratosx23

Yeah, that's why he looks different.

It's only for next gen, yeah. I'll be getting a PS4 probably by October so I'm not too worried. 

If nothing else, you can still enjoy the gameplay online. 

God, that Fatality is insane, first time I've seen it uncut. He cut his fucking face off. :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

WynterWarm12 said:


> I just need those two to go ape shit on each other. The psychology and their mannerisms/antics in the ring alone would sell this feud :mark:


I hope to see a Ambrose-Wyatt feud before Ambrose-Orton so Ambrose can be at his absolutely craziest.

Just give Bray 3 months with Dean. He'll push our boy to the deep end in no time.


----------



## Wynter

Ahhhh, that's more than enough time for me to save up for the PS4 :dance Been holding off on the new gens until I was sure they handled any critical bug fixes and some good games came out.

Damn, Scorpion looks so Boss(always has in my bias opinion . They better not censor the video game in the US, though :cuss: I want my fatalities gorey and violently sexy damn it! Don't censor the fun parts :lol


Back on topic, Dean, that little shit. He makes me want him to feud with everyone :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

Let's not put Wyatt and Ambrose in a feud until they're both world champions (I suppose that means never based on my logic, but whatever). I don't want to see a feud where I'm rooting for Ambrose to fail.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Ahhhh, that's more than enough time for me to save up for the PS4 :dance Been holding off on the new gens until I was sure they handled any critical bug fixes and some good games came out.
> 
> Damn, Scorpion looks so Boss(always has in my bias opinion . They better not censor the video game in the US, though :cuss: I want my fatalities gorey and violently sexy damn it! Don't censor the fun parts :lol


Censor MK in the US? Nah. Australia they will, but US you're fine. Have you seen the Fatalities in MK 9? Kung Lao's second Fatality is disturbing as hell...






Yeah...imagine that...

BTW, it's not coming out in October, it's coming out in 2015 some time. That's just when I want to get it by because that's when AC Unity comes out along with WWE 2k15.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> :banderas
> 
> When it gets leaked in high def I'll die.
> 
> Shao Kahn is my favourite character but he's never playable. :cuss:


:mark::mark::mark::mark:



DGenerationMC said:


> I hope to see a Ambrose-Wyatt feud before Ambrose-Orton so Ambrose can be at his absolutely craziest.
> 
> Just give Bray 3 months with Dean. He'll push our boy to the deep end in no time.


They should have done it during the Shield/Wyatts feud, really.

But better late than never


----------



## DGenerationMC

JacqSparrow said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> They should have done it during the Shield/Wyatts feud, really.
> 
> But better late than never


And we'd get to see Ambrose v Harper : The Battle of the Wife Beaters

:faint:


----------



## Wynter

Sooooo, if Randy, Ambrose and Wyatt ever joined as a stable, just a group full of crazy mofos, how fucked would the rest of the roster be :hmm:

I want to see a little sadistic side of Bray, dude would pull that off awesomely I bet :dance


----------



## JacqSparrow

DGenerationMC said:


> And we'd get to see Ambrose v Harper : The Battle of the Wife Beaters
> 
> :faint:


Dean wins that one because he looks like he actually does his laundry :lol

On a serious note, I would love to see that, especially if tables are involved 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Sooooo, if Randy, Ambrose and Wyatt ever joined as a stable, just a group full of crazy mofos, how fucked would the rest of the roster be :hmm:
> 
> I want to see a little sadistic side of Bray, dude would pull that off awesomely I bet :dance


If that stable happened... Authority? What Authority? :evil:


----------



## DGenerationMC

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sooooo, if Randy, Ambrose and Wyatt ever joined as a stable, just a group full of crazy mofos, how fucked would the rest of the roster be :hmm:
> 
> I want to see a little sadistic side of Bray, dude would pull that off awesomely I bet :dance


Or Dean and Bray could kidnap Randy's family.

And Randy will have to play a game of 12 rounds to save his family.

That could totally be a movie :


----------



## JacqSparrow

DGenerationMC said:


> Or Dean and Bray could kidnap Randy's family.
> 
> And Randy will have to play of game 12 rounds to save his family.
> 
> That could totally be a movie :


WWE needs to get eyes on this forum--we're pitching so many gems for them :lol


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let's not put Wyatt and Ambrose in a feud until they're both world champions (I suppose that means never based on my logic, but whatever). I don't want to see a feud where I'm rooting for Ambrose to fail.
> 
> 
> 
> Censor MK in the US? Nah. Australia they will, but US you're fine. Have you seen the Fatalities in MK 9? Kung Lao's second Fatality is disturbing as hell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...imagine that...
> 
> BTW, it's not coming out in October, it's coming out in 2015 some time. That's just when I want to get it by because that's when AC Unity comes out along with WWE 2k15.


That fatality is gorgeous. Horror movies are my favorite genre, so I don't even question my love for the over the top and bloody fatalities :lmao

Fuck, that look brutal, though :banderas Back in the 90s, watching the sprites rip the skeleton out their mouths was controversial. They go balls to the walls now :lol

Sheesh, another Assassin's Creed already? Why does it feel like the pirates one just came out(didn't like that one BTW)

But 2015?? Psh, I will def have the PS4 by then :dance

Wish it would release on the pc. The graphics would be :wall

But you know they can't allow the PC version to look 100 times better than "next gen" consoles 

EDIT @*DGenerationMC* 

No matter what, someone's family is getting kidnapped damn it! :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> That fatality is gorgeous. Horror movies are my favorite genre, so I don't even question my love for the over the top and bloody fatalities :lmao
> 
> Fuck, that look brutal, though :banderas Back in the 90s, watching the sprites rip the skeleton out their mouths was controversial. They go balls to the walls now :lol


I much prefer his other Fatality, though. It might be my favourite Fatality in the game.






IDK why, it just really strikes me as cool. There's other candidates, though. Scorpion's got another one that's insanely cool. It's not really bloody but it's creative, which I like. I like creative Fatalities. The ones like Stryker's were he just blows your head off are a little too generic for my taste.



> Sheesh, another Assassin's Creed already? Why does it feel like the pirates one just came out(didn't like that one BTW)


Because it did. They release yearly, but they have a lot more work on them than a year. Ubisoft Montreal is a gigantic studio and they work on multiple AC's at a time. I thought Black Flag was great, but I prefer the gameplay of AC II and Brotherhood, as well as the story. They haven't yet matched Brotherhood and that was 4 years ago. The next AC is during the French Revolution, looks great. AC Unity, I'd recommend looking up footage.



> But 2015?? Psh, I will def have the PS4 by then :dance


:dance

I have to make a correction though because it appears it will be on last gen consoles as well, it's going to be ported or something. Which means next gen will get it considerably earlier by what I take that to mean.


----------



## Eulonzo

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah seeing him live with the crowd has more kick to it. I still love his backstage promos, though. The crowds react relatively well to them.


I still love them too, however for some reason I feel like he has more oomph in his promos in front of the crowd.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I much prefer his other Fatality, though. It might be my favourite Fatality in the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IDK why, it just really strikes me as cool. There's other candidates, though. Scorpion's got another one that's insanely cool. It's not really bloody but it's creative, which I like. I like creative Fatalities. The ones like Stryker's were he just blows your head off are a little too generic for my taste.


Shiiit, that was smooth as fuck :lmao Love how how it was simple, but visually pleasing. Dude just places his hat back on so nonchalant, like he just didn't cut a bitch in half :lmao

I always appreciate a nice creative fatality, but won't lie about enjoying the bloody and fucked up ones though :lmao



> Because it did. They release yearly, but they have a lot more work on them than a year. Ubisoft Montreal is a gigantic studio and they work on multiple AC's at a time. I thought Black Flag was great, but I prefer the gameplay of AC II and Brotherhood, as well as the story. They haven't yet matched Brotherhood and that was 4 years ago. The next AC is during the French Revolution, looks great. AC Unity, I'd recommend looking up footage.


I love stealth games, especially where it feels open world. So the Assassin Creed series always appealed to me. And games like Splinter Cell and Hitman too :mark:.

But Black Flag didn't connect with me. I'll check out the trailer for Unity though (Y) I haven't been keeping up with games lately, especially since I don't' have a new gen console yet.



> :dance
> 
> I have to make a correction though because it appears it will be on last gen consoles as well, it's going to be ported or something. Which means next gen will get it considerably earlier by what I take that to mean.


I'm always wary of ports. They have to take the time and iron out problems before shipping it out. Stuff like that is more of a problem for us PC users though :side: lol


Apologies for taking over the Dean thread with game talk, i will stop now 


I'm sure there's a different energy in Dean's live promos. He gets to feed off the crowd and their reactions. Has to be a whole different feeling surrounded by fans than just some backstage segment.


----------



## NotAllThere

I don't understand people wanting Ambrose turning heel. All WWE has right now is heels it seems. His face act is so edgy it works and can make so many great feuds with the bland heels WWE has right now. Ambrose can actually make everyone more interesting and what WWE desperately needs is faces the crowd can get behind. 

Plus if he has kept as a face, he can spell Cena as champion and never have to face the inevitable burial that WWE would give him. Ambrose is the most interesting face WWE has had in years.


----------



## DannyMack

NotAllThere said:


> I don't understand people wanting Ambrose turning heel. All WWE has right now is heels it seems. His face act is so edgy it works and can make so many great feuds with the bland heels WWE has right now. Ambrose can actually make everyone more interesting and what WWE desperately needs is faces the crowd can get behind.
> 
> Plus if he has kept as a face, he can spell Cena as champion and never have to face the inevitable burial that WWE would give him. Ambrose is the most interesting face WWE has had in years.


Agreed. The issue they'll have with turning Ambrose heel is that he's too good to boo. It will end up in a situation like Punk's heel turn in 2012 where a portion of the audience will continue to cheer him because he's just so good at what he does.

I hope they keep Ambrose away from Cena for as long as humanly possible. I wouldn't have a problem with a feud between the 2 in a few years once Ambrose is established as a main-stay in the main event scene.

After the Rollins feud I'd like to see Ambrose move on to a feud with Orton or Wyatt. Both will bring the best out of him in terms of his craziness. Ambrose vs Wyatt is a dream feud of mine. The promos would be off the charts and the story they could tell would be incredible. In my opinion they are the 2 best storytellers of the new generation of stars.

Hopefully they'll keep him feuding with The Authority on the side right up till Mania. He's the best anti-authority character since Austin. I'm hoping for a Ambrose vs HHH match at Mania next year. HHH has no problem putting over young stars, especially at Mania unlike others (COUGH Cena COUGH).


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

Frico said:


> Loved reading about his pop in Tokyo. Guy is popular in France and Japan. Just awesome. :banderas And Seth's been getting the top heat at live events for the majority of shows he's been apart of since the split. That itself is terrific.
> 
> Hoping to find some vids of entrances, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> So proud of all the pop and all the love he's getting at all these live events he is performing at. Couldn't think of a more deserving guy!


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

Who's got the briefcase now, Seth!


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

Calamity Glitch said:


> That wasn't very sexual.
> 
> That he does. This feud is the most interesting thing happening at the moment. It's going to be their launching pad into successful future runs.


He is the best worker in WWE right now, bar none! This feud between Seth and Dean is so amazing and one of the main reasons I am so heavily involved in watching WWE right now. I just want to see how successful Dean is becoming right now! I see Dean being put over hugely by the company and this just the beginning of a hugely successful singles career!


----------



## Eulonzo

That random ass gaming discussion. :lmao


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

NotAllThere said:


> I don't understand people wanting Ambrose turning heel. All WWE has right now is heels it seems. His face act is so edgy it works and can make so many great feuds with the bland heels WWE has right now. Ambrose can actually make everyone more interesting and what WWE desperately needs is faces the crowd can get behind.
> 
> Plus if he has kept as a face, he can spell Cena as champion and never have to face the inevitable burial that WWE would give him. Ambrose is the most interesting face WWE has had in years.


Oh absolutely right! He's been nothing but amazing as a face so far, so why do we want to see him change. They already have enough heels as is. I totally agree that he makes whoever he is competing with more interesting as a feud, or just a match, because of his great in-ring psychology.


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

DannyMack said:


> Agreed. The issue they'll have with turning Ambrose heel is that he's too good to boo. It will end up in a situation like Punk's heel turn in 2012 where a portion of the audience will continue to cheer him because he's just so good at what he does.
> 
> I hope they keep Ambrose away from Cena for as long as humanly possible. I wouldn't have a problem with a feud between the 2 in a few years once Ambrose is established as a main-stay in the main event scene.
> 
> After the Rollins feud I'd like to see Ambrose move on to a feud with Orton or Wyatt. Both will bring the best out of him in terms of his craziness. Ambrose vs Wyatt is a dream feud of mine. The promos would be off the charts and the story they could tell would be incredible. In my opinion they are the 2 best storytellers of the new generation of stars.
> 
> Hopefully they'll keep him feuding with The Authority on the side right up till Mania. He's the best anti-authority character since Austin. I'm hoping for a Ambrose vs HHH match at Mania next year. HHH has no problem putting over young stars, especially at Mania unlike others (COUGH Cena COUGH).


I would absolutely love to see a Ambrose/Wyatt feud as well because the promos these two would give would be so darn entertaining and worth every penny just to see. They could bring out even more crazy in each other, if that's entirely possible!


----------



## Vics1971

I agree with everyone saying Ambrose should stay as a face, for the forseeable future anyway. While he's getting over it would be nuts to turn him back heel right now.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah he already does heel-ish things while technically face so it's a win-win situation anyway. :lol


----------



## Eulonzo

I think the best description for his character right now is that he's a tweener, but I honestly don't know if that's the most accurate one.

'Cause I notice in his matches he now does the "comeback" spot (you know, the thing that all faces do i.e. Cena), but then again wasn't Stone Cold technically a tweener but still did comeback spots, too? I suck at discussing this, sorry.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah I dunno. Sometimes I call Dean face and sometimes I call him tweener. Can't make up my mind :lmao


----------



## elperfecto

All he needs to do is remain this anti-authority, crazy guy. I'm glad to see the crowd as a whole is behind him. This guy Ambrose is the most promising talent WWE has had in years. I think he'll be one of the best heels when all is said and done, he's got a long career ahead of him though


----------



## DannyMack

Vics1971 said:


> I agree with everyone saying Ambrose should stay as a face, for the forseeable future anyway. While he's getting over it would be nuts to turn him back heel right now.


Definitely. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Vics1971

DannyMack said:


> Definitely. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



True enough. 

I think of him more as a tweener.


----------



## DannyMack

Vics1971 said:


> True enough.
> 
> I think of him more as a tweener.


I reckon he's the best tweener since Austin.


----------



## Shenroe

He is tweener, I'd like to belirve Roman is a tweener too


----------



## DannyMack

Shenroe said:


> He is tweener, I'd like to belirve Roman is a tweener too


I worry they'll change Roman after he becomes WWE champ. After Cena won the WWE title he lost a lot of his edge and slowly began his descent into becoming a cheesy, goofy fruity pebble. Ambrose however could never become a cookie cutter babyface. He's just so natural at being a crazy badass.


----------



## OMGeno

From a Burger King in Tokyo yesterday. I'm actually surprised they hang out in public together still. At least Dean wasn't there to completely mess up the kayfabe.


----------



## Vics1971

I think they _will_ ruin Roman just like Cena, given the chance. I can only hope that Dean, who I can never see being an ass kisser to them like Cena, will have some influence there given how close they seem to be. Then again that would probably not bode well for Dean, so maybe he wouldn't rock the boat and just do as he is told too. I don't know really.


----------



## Simply Flawless

OMGeno said:


> From a Burger King in Tokyo yesterday. I'm actually surprised they hang out in public together still. At least Dean wasn't there to completely mess up the kayfabe.


:lmao

I am now pretending after the pic was taken Seth was ambushed in the parking lot by a crazy Dean who then proceeded to steal his order


----------



## OMGeno

Still up to his old tricks :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ambrose isn't a tweener. He's a babyface, and the best damn babyface in WWE right now and there's no need to be a tweener. Nor does he need a heel turn. He'd get cheered as a heel anyway. When's the last time it was fun cheering a babyface? Rooting for the good guy makes wrestling fun, so I'm ready to sacrifice his epic heeling if we get a great babyface for the future in exchange.


----------



## DannyMack

Vics1971 said:


> I think they _will_ ruin Roman just like Cena, given the chance. I can only hope that Dean, who I can never see being an ass kisser to them like Cena, will have some influence there given how close they seem to be. Then again that would probably not bode well for Dean, so maybe he wouldn't rock the boat and just do as he is told too. I don't know really.


I think he's clever enough to deal with backstage politics and booking in a smart way without showing a bad attitude (like Punk & Ziggler for example). Hopefully he becomes a big enough star where he has a say in his creative/booking. I think he'll be just fine.


----------



## Shenroe

RAVEN said:


> Ambrose isn't a tweener. He's a babyface, and the best damn babyface in WWE right now and there's no need to be a tweener. Nor does he need a heel turn. He'd get cheered as a heel anyway. When's the last time it was fun cheering a babyface? Rooting for the good guy makes wrestling fun, so I'm ready to sacrifice his epic heeling if we get a great babyface for the future in exchange.


:bow The same, it's actually cool again to root for babyfaces with Ambrose Roman etc.


----------



## Wynter

RAVEN said:


> Ambrose isn't a tweener. He's a babyface, and the best damn babyface in WWE right now and there's no need to be a tweener. Nor does he need a heel turn. He'd get cheered as a heel anyway. When's the last time it was fun cheering a babyface? Rooting for the good guy makes wrestling fun, so I'm ready to sacrifice his epic heeling if we get a great babyface for the future in exchange.





Shenroe said:


> :bow The same, it's actually cool again to root for babyfaces with Ambrose Roman etc.


Exactly! Loved Bryan, one of my favorite wrestlers on the roster, but he was reaching such cheesy territories. I cringed sometimes at his promos. I cheered for him of course, but who can resist some bad ass babyfaces??

That's why I loved how, despite turning face, the Shield didn't really change and were still kind of assholes :lol

Dean coming in and wrecking shit, Roman spearing anyone who gets in his way #FitFinlay #NeverForget #NotFitEnough, I love it : 

I'm very fine with WWE allowing some anti guys on the scene(Y)

Just have Cena fill in that uber babyface, pander to the crowd role.

Leave the ass kickers alone :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> From a Burger King in Tokyo yesterday. I'm actually surprised they hang out in public together still. At least Dean wasn't there to completely mess up the kayfabe.


The kayfabe is still semi-there. Those two look awkward as fuck. Roman has this "hey there boi" look on his face and Seth just has this "kill me and get it over with" look. If Dean were there... :lmao


----------



## OMGeno

WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly! Loved Bryan, one of my favorite wrestlers on the roster, but he was reaching such cheesy territories. I cringed sometimes at his promos. I cheered for him of course, but who can resist some bad ass babyfaces??
> 
> That's why I loved how, despite turning face, the Shield didn't really change and were still kind of assholes :lol
> 
> Dean coming in and wrecking shit, Roman spearing anyone who gets in his way #FitFinlay #NeverForget #NotFitEnough, I love it :
> 
> I'm very fine with WWE allowing some anti guys on the scene(Y)
> 
> Just have Cena fill in that uber babyface, pander to the crowd role.
> 
> Leave the ass kickers alone :dance


They definitely need some characters who appeal to the adult audience, despite it feeling like sometimes the kids are the only ones who matter :side:


----------



## DannyMack

WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly! Loved Bryan, one of my favorite wrestlers on the roster, but he was reaching such cheesy territories. I cringed sometimes at his promos. I cheered for him of course, but who can resist some bad ass babyfaces??
> 
> That's why I loved how, despite turning face, the Shield didn't really change and were still kind of assholes :lol
> 
> Dean coming in and wrecking shit, Roman spearing anyone who gets in his way #FitFinlay #NeverForget #NotFitEnough, I love it :
> 
> I'm very fine with WWE allowing some anti guys on the scene(Y)
> 
> Just have Cena fill in that uber babyface, pander to the crowd role.
> 
> Leave the ass kickers alone :dance


Ambrose & Reigns have that quality that's been missing from faces the last 10 years or more: ATTITUDE. They're both throwbacks to late 90's wrestling badasses. Ambrose has the essence of Austin/Pillman, while Reigns has a Goldberg vibe. They're probably the only 2 top-tier full-time faces I can root for right now.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Woah. There are people who _still_ don't have a next gen console?


----------



## Kalashnikov

BrownianMotion said:


> Woah. There are people who _still_ don't have a next gen console?


You can't be serious.


----------



## Wynter

DannyMack said:


> Ambrose & Reigns have that quality that's been missing from faces the last 10 years or more: ATTITUDE. They're both throwbacks to late 90's wrestling badasses. Ambrose has the essence of Austin/Pillman, while Reigns has a Goldberg vibe. They're probably the only 2 top-tier full-time faces I can root for right now.


Bingo. Of course there is an audience for babyfaces like a Cena. They appeal to a certain demographic.

But, straight up ass kickers who are willing to fight the whole world to get where and what they want? They have their place too. Ambrose is a breath of fresh air, because some cool bad ass faces have been seriously lacking. To the point you're cheering the heels on.

Ambrose and Roman only stand out more standing next to a John Cena. When they had Roman drug Stephanie with that throw up drug, I went fpalm. Oh god, they're trying to push him towards comedy?? Thank God they nipped that in the butt and have been pushing him as a ultra bad ass who doesn't like to waste his breath and just wants to put boots to asses! :lol

Dean, we all know what that glorious fool brings to the table. 

It's just great to see some faces you actually want to cheer for 



OMGeno said:


> They definitely need some characters who appeal to the adult audience, despite it feeling like sometimes the kids are the only ones who matter :side:


Exactly! I understand children are very much a large percentage of their audience, but sheesh, throw us older fans a bone :lol If kids from the attitude era could survive that craziness, they can survive Ambrose and Reigns.

So hopefully WWE will keep them on the same track of no nonsense ass kickers. Not trying to market them to kids once they get ridiculously popular fpalm



BrownianMotion said:


> Woah. There are people who _still_ don't have a next gen console?


:homer2


----------



## CALΔMITY

BrownianMotion said:


> Woah. There are people who _still_ don't have a next gen console?





Spoiler: this ain't thread related but



eh who am I to talk?

I just barely got a 360 2 months ago. Some folk are late bloomers like me. :draper2


----------



## OMGeno

WynterWarm12 said:


> Exactly! I understand children are very much a large percentage of their audience, but sheesh, throw us older fans a bone :lol If kids from the attitude era could survive that craziness, they can survive Ambrose and Reigns.
> 
> So hopefully WWE will keep them on the same track of no nonsense ass kickers. Not trying to market them to kids once they get ridiculously popular fpalm


I was a teen during the attitude era and I turned out ok (I think :lol ) . WWE needs to start growing with their audience again because once a kid reaches 12 or 13, they're going to look for something with more depth and character than Cena and guys like Ambrose can definitely be that something.


----------



## Enigmal

Ambrose vs Rollins need to go something like this


----------



## JacqSparrow

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> I am now pretending after the pic was taken Seth was ambushed in the parking lot by a crazy Dean who then proceeded to steal his order


This is now my headcanon too :lmao


----------



## DannyMack

I was one of many kids who watched during the attitude era and loved rooting for the edgy faces. I turned out fine :argh:

I think WWE are out of touch and just assume that kids only like cheesy super heros. An example I like to use is Batman (i.e. Nolan's Batman). He's a cool, edgy badass with a lot of depth to his character. He becomes symapthetic because the audience can see that his darkness comes from a history of pain and heartache (sounds familiar to Ambrose's past huh?). Batman is a hugely successful property for DC and appeals to all demographics; young, old, male, female, hardcore comic book fans & casual movie goers. Kids all over the world own Batman merch and continue to read his comics and watch his movies. Sometimes kids just want to see an ass-kicker who enjoys inflicting pain on the 'baddies'. I know I was one of those kids growing up.

I'd rather see a wrestler run down to the ring and raise hell instead of running down to the ring to tell a lame joke that a 10 year old wouldn't find funny.


----------



## Ccoffey89

All this video game talk :lol First time I've seen Pyro be positive abut something. :bo Keep it up!

I'm loving what all the Shield guys are bringing to the table. I was so stoked when Ambrose finally debuted. I remember some people on this forum were saying they were going to job to Kane, Bryan, and Ryback at TLC, and I was kinda worried they were right, but NOPE! When they won I was so ecstatic, I almost knew right then they were going to be booked like legit threats. I had gotten some Austin vibes from watching his old stuff and I kinda though Reigns had that Goldberg/Kevin Nash thing going on too like Wynter said. It's so fresh and brings a much needed intensity to the WWE that has been missing for a long while. 

I mean I had never anticipated a wrestlers debut like I had with Ambrose. Hell I don't think I've anticipated a wrestlers debut before the WWE would put out a vignette announcing someone was coming. :lol Ambrose is the sole reason I found this forum, and was the main reason I watched WWE around that time because I didn't want to miss his debut. If I had never researched the Ambrose Foley thing I probably wouldn't have continued watching for much longer. 

ALL HAIL THE WRESTLING GOD, DEAN AMBROSE!! :ambrose3


----------



## OMGeno

DannyMack said:


> I'd rather see a wrestler run down to the ring and raise hell instead of running down to the ring to tell a lame joke that a 10 year old wouldn't find funny.


Which is basically why Austin blew up in an otherwise pretty PG product back then. People were sick of it and needed something edgy and different...just like today.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Just leaving this here for the fangirls because I don't know if this has been posted yet:


----------



## Simply Flawless

JacqSparrow said:


> This is now my headcanon too :lmao


The idea of Dean hiding in a bush stroking his prized fork is too funny:lmao


----------



## Wynter

Screw you, white devil??

:lmao


----------



## DannyMack

OMGeno said:


> Which is basically why Austin blew up in an otherwise pretty PG product back then. People were sick of it and needed something edgy and different...just like today.


Hopefully history repeats itself.


----------



## Ccoffey89

:ambrose3 the master of titties.......... & kitties?? Trying to be polite here :lol and it rhymes. :lmao


----------



## OMGeno

Twitter keeps telling me to follow "Dean's Booty". Am I really in a position to say no? :shrug


----------



## JacqSparrow

Ccoffey89 said:


> :ambrose3 the master of titties.......... & kitties?? Trying to be polite here :lol and it rhymes. :lmao


Did someone say kitties?










If Dean were a kitten, this is him whenever he sees Seth:


----------



## OMGeno

Some pics from Japan...


























:homer


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Soooo would anybody mind Ambrose as this tweener we see before us currently, or would you prefer a heel turn that exposes his crazy side. I don't mind Dean now, but really would like to see the extent that he could take his character to. In a wierd way, he kind of reminds of face Cm Punk, but no where near as jokey.


----------



## Ccoffey89

JacqSparrow said:


> Did someone say kitties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Dean were a kitten, this is him whenever he sees Seth:


haha not quite what a meant but... :lol That attack kitten would so be Dean. The first one could be him too with the uncontrollable limbs and what not. :agree:


----------



## Wynter

THA_WRESTER said:


> Soooo would anybody mind Ambrose as this tweener we see before us currently, or would you prefer a heel turn that exposes his crazy side. I don't mind Dean now, but really would like to see the extent that he could take his character to. In a wierd way, he kind of reminds of face Cm Punk, but no where near as jokey.


I say run with babyface Dean as long as they can. Get a feud or two outside of his one with Seth. We all know unleashed heel Dean will slay, but patience :evil: :lol He can transition into tweener role before going full on heel. Feuding with a Randy and Bray can easily transition into a more deranged character. All that crazy all over the place :lol Can unlock the darker side of him 

WWE surely doesn't want to pull a Ryback and decide to turn a really over face heel too soon :trips


----------



## JacqSparrow

OMGeno said:


>


Why is he so CUTE.



Ccoffey89 said:


> haha not quite what a meant but... :lol That attack kitten would so be Dean. The first one could be him too with the uncontrollable limbs and what not. :agree:


You'll have to excuse me, I have cats on the brain :lol


----------



## Zarra




----------



## Cell Waters

I dig Ambrose, his character is one of the "freshest" in the WWE. He seems like a somewhat real person.

Onto his attire: Are they "REAL" jeans he wrestles in? If so, that must be very uncomfortable. Or are they custom designed Jeans, that appear like jeans, but are really flexible?


----------



## OMGeno

Cell Waters said:


> I dig Ambrose, his character is one of the "freshest" in the WWE. He seems like a somewhat real person.
> 
> Onto his attire: Are they "REAL" jeans he wrestles in? If so, that must be very uncomfortable. Or are they custom designed Jeans, that appear like jeans, but are really flexible?


I can't imagine they're just jeans that you would buy at the mall. They've gotta have some stretch in them.


----------



## CM Chump

He seriously needs to win this feud. Or a match. Or something, anything.


----------



## Shenroe

True, next week RAW's main event is Dean/Roman/Cena vs Seth/Orton/Kane and i would even be satisfied if Ambrose doesn't take the pin. If he pins Seth or Kane i'd obviously be happier.


----------



## Wynter

Psh, if anyone takes the pin, it's Kane. You know that man is eating another spear and probably an AA too :lmao

But let's be honest....fuckery is happening. There will be no pin probably lol


----------



## OMGeno

I wonder if an Ambrose/Rollins match will be announced for BG...cause if not, it ain't happenin'.


----------



## CM Chump

OMGeno said:


> I wonder if an Ambrose/Rollins match will be announced for BG...cause if not, it ain't happenin'.


If not Battleground, then it's happening at Summerslam. There is no way they don't follow through with this feud. Probably to job poor Dean out.


----------



## OMGeno

CM Chump said:


> If not Battleground, then it's happening at Summerslam. There is no way they don't follow through with this feud. Probably to job poor Dean out.



I know it WILL happen, just not at BG if it's not announced on Raw this week.


----------



## CM Chump

It's definitely a Summerslam level feud, I just wonder what they will have the two of them do, if not go against each other at BG, then who?


----------



## Vics1971

So, the tweener, heel, face thing. I'm not overly bothered because I'm sticking with him whatever, but as I said earlier turning him from face to heel could be nuts at the moment with him getting so over. I kind of do see him as tweener though. I'm confusing myself...

Roman speared one of my childhood heroes Fit Finlay! I was going to mention this the other day. I nearly threw myself out of my wheelchair with happiness, which wouldn't have been a great idea!

Kittie pics, so sweet! I have 3 actually. One of just over a year so not really a kitten I suppose, and two of four months old, one of which I named Ambrose. He is cute and nuts just like his namesake.


----------



## Wynter

Vics1971 said:


> So, the tweener, heel, face thing. I'm not overly bothered because I'm sticking with him whatever, but as I said earlier turning him from face to heel could be nuts at the moment with him getting so over. I kind of do see him as tweener though. I'm confusing myself...
> 
> Roman speared one of my childhood heroes Fit Finlay! I was going to mention this the other day. I nearly threw myself out of my wheelchair with happiness, which wouldn't have been a great idea!
> 
> Kittie pics, so sweet! I have 3 actually. One of just over a year so not really a kitten I suppose, and two of four months old,* one of which I named Ambrose. He is cute and nuts just like his namesake*.


Finlay sold that spear so well :dance

:banderas kitten Ambrose would be such a loveable asshole. Would dig his claws in you and then cuddle up with your ass later on :lmao


----------



## JacqSparrow

Vics1971 said:


> So, the tweener, heel, face thing. I'm not overly bothered because I'm sticking with him whatever, but as I said earlier turning him from face to heel could be nuts at the moment with him getting so over. I kind of do see him as tweener though. I'm confusing myself...
> 
> Roman speared one of my childhood heroes Fit Finlay! I was going to mention this the other day. I nearly threw myself out of my wheelchair with happiness, which wouldn't have been a great idea!
> 
> Kittie pics, so sweet! I have 3 actually. One of just over a year so not really a kitten I suppose, and two of four months old, one of which I named Ambrose. He is cute and nuts just like his namesake.


Awww!!! 

Please don't throw yourself out of your chair though :lol


----------



## Vics1971

WynterWarm12 said:


> Finlay sold that spear so well :dance
> 
> :banderas kitten Ambrose would be such a loveable asshole. Would dig his claws in you and then cuddle up with your ass later on :lmao


Yes, my Ambrose is a lovable asshole and cuddled up with me right now. He does dig his paws in and bite a bit too, more of a nibble actually. It's the closest I'm going to get from a cuddle and a bite from an Ambrose.

Yes, Finlay sold that spear like a boss. :dance


----------



## Wynter

Vics1971 said:


> Yes, my Ambrose is a lovable asshole and cuddled up with me right now. He does dig his paws in and bite a bit too, more of a nibble actually. It's the closest I'm going to get from a cuddle and a bite from an Ambrose.
> 
> Yes, Finlay sold that spear like a boss. :dance


Exactly how I picture Ambrose in kitty form. Does your cat hiss at strangers or anyone who gets too close to you?? :lmao


Finlay sold that spear like he forgot how old he was :lol 

Showing these talents how to help make a spear look brutal :banderas


----------



## JacqSparrow

Vics1971 said:


> Yes, my Ambrose is a lovable asshole and cuddled up with me right now. He does dig his paws in and bite a bit too, more of a nibble actually. It's the closest I'm going to get from a cuddle and a bite from an Ambrose.
> 
> Yes, Finlay sold that spear like a boss. :dance


That is adorable!!!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Jimshine said:


> Well.
> 
> Dean Ambrose singing Sweet Caroline.
> 
> I've fucking seen it all.


You should see him singing White Wedding - Billy Idol. Dudes karaoke song hasn't changed since 09/10 :lmao



OMGeno said:


> From a Burger King in Tokyo yesterday. I'm actually surprised they hang out in public together still. At least Dean wasn't there to completely mess up the kayfabe.


Why is this shit in this thread? :lmao 




OMGeno said:


> Some pics from Japan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :homer


Lord have frigging mercy :homer



Zarra said:


>


Throwing panties (sounds about right)

Waste of time... Get the bras off :ambrose3


----------



## Wynter

Lean would call that girl a amateur for even walking in with panties on :lmao


----------



## Vics1971

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Exactly how I picture Ambrose in kitty form. Does your cat hiss at strangers or anyone who gets too close to you?? :lmao*
> 
> 
> Finlay sold that spear like he forgot how old he was :lol
> 
> Showing these talents how to help make a spear look brutal :banderas


He hides when strangers to him are around, it's totally pathetic but cute as well. He only hisses if he's spotted and whoever tries to pet him. A bit like the real deal, except I doubt he'd hide.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lean would call that girl a amateur for even walking in with panties on :lmao












Pretty much.


Speaking of Lean.... Kel, love ya girl. Your rep


----------



## JacqSparrow

Vics1971 said:


> He hides when strangers to him are around, it's totally pathetic but cute as well. He only hisses if he's spotted and whoever tries to pet him. A bit like the real deal, except I doubt he'd hide.


Does he pout when you don't give him enough attention? :lol


----------



## Wynter

Vics1971 said:


> He hides when strangers to him are around, it's totally pathetic but cute as well. He only hisses if he's spotted and whoever tries to pet him. A bit like the real deal, except I doubt he'd hide.


I adore your cat and I don't even know him :dance. He's probably so freaking cute too 

Seems like Dean, doesn't want to be around a bunch of people, wary and observing them from the shadows :lmao


----------



## OMGeno

So do we think Ambrose/Rollins will happen at Battleground? If not, the card looks pretty weak.


----------



## Wynter

It's a filler PPV. I wouldn't be shocked if they didn't want to waste a good match on there, but they have to do something. Their storyline is too big to not be on the PPV and not look weird.

Maybe Seth will challenge Dean, because he's getting sick and tired of that fucker interrupting his cash ins :lol


----------



## Spicoli

Still wish we would have gotten this fued when The Shield was still together. Hell, id still take this fued happily. With one promo, Ambrose made me care about Christian and made me wanna see them fight so damn bad :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

It doesn't look like there will be an Ambrose/Rollins match at BG. Looks like their only involvement will be Seth trying to cash in on Cena after the 4way followed by Dean coming out to stop him.


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> It doesn't look like there will be an Ambrose/Rollins match at BG. Looks like their only involvement will be Seth trying to cash in on Cena after the 4way followed by Dean coming out to stop him.


If so He better be coming with a fucking truck or something like that

Meanwhile in Tokyo:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spicoli said:


> Still wish we would have gotten this fued when The Shield was still together. Hell, id still take this fued happily. With one promo, Ambrose made me care about Christian and made me wanna see them fight so damn bad :lol


They missed a trick not having him wrestle against Christian for a couple of matches. That would've been decent.


----------



## Spicoli

BrownianMotion said:


> It doesn't look like there will be an Ambrose/Rollins match at BG. Looks like their only involvement will be Seth trying to cash in on Cena after the 4way followed by Dean coming out to stop him.


Oh thats so cool! We've NEVER seen THAT before :leo Forreal tho, that is gonna get old pretty quick :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

YASSSSSSSSS


----------



## Spicoli

tylermoxreigns said:


> They missed a trick not having him wrestle against Christian for a couple of matches. That would've been decent.


Yeah, I thought a quick 1 or 2 month fued with Christian putting Dean over would have been cool but NOPE :bean


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> It doesn't look like there will be an Ambrose/Rollins match at BG. Looks like their only involvement will be Seth trying to cash in on Cena after the 4way followed by Dean coming out to stop him.


Well in that case, I hope it's given a sufficient amount of time at the end of the PPV and Ambrose gets to beat the shit out of Rollins a bit before he gets away.


----------



## Vics1971

JacqSparrow said:


> Does he pout when you don't give him enough attention? :lol


Yes, he pouts, even though he's totally pampered.



WynterWarm12 said:


> I adore your cat and I don't even know him . He's probably so freaking cute too
> 
> Seems like Dean, doesn't want to be around a bunch of people, wary and observing them from the shadows


He is adorable. I was going to call him Dean but I think Ambrose suited better.

Anyway, there had better be a Dean/Seth match at Battleground or I won't be a happy bunny!


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope Ambrose and Rollins just do random segments of brawling around the arena at Battleground since they don't have a match.


Imagine Dean and Seth brawling in the Women's Restroom LOL


----------



## OMGeno

Kind of old, but still accurate...


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm so excited...in two more days I will be seeing Dean live on Monday night raw


----------



## Wynter

DGenerationMC said:


> I hope Ambrose and Rollins just do random segments of brawling around the arena at Battleground since they don't have a match.
> 
> 
> Imagine Dean and Seth brawling in the Women's Restroom LOL


Picture Dean and Seth in Booker T/Stone Cold type segments.

Seth would be extra paranoid just like Booker :lmao


----------



## Spicoli

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm so excited...in two more days I will be seeing Dean live on Monday night raw


Nice! Imma be going to the go home show for Summer Slam! :mark: :mark: I hope Dean does some crazy ass shit :lol Hope you have a good time too! 



WynterWarm12 said:


> Picture Dean and Seth in Booker T/Stone Cold type segments.
> 
> Seth would extra paranoid just like Booker :lmao


I now need this in my life. :lol


----------



## Wynter

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm so excited...in two more days I will be seeing Dean live on Monday night raw


:mark: I hope you have an amazing time  May WWE deliver an awesome show for ya :dance


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Picture Dean and Seth in Booker T/Stone Cold type segments.
> 
> Seth would be extra paranoid just like Booker :lmao


:banderas That would be epic.


----------



## Romangirl252

WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: I hope you have an amazing time  May WWE deliver an awesome show for ya :dance


I'm sure it will be...ready to see some Dean


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm sure it will be...ready to see some Dean


Have a great time girl <3


----------



## RicFlairOnMute

I see the term GOAT thrown around in this thread a lot....


----------



## Spicoli

RicFlairOnMute said:


> I see the term GOAT thrown around in this thread a lot....


Because it's true.....Its DAMN true..... :angle2


----------



## Shenroe

WynterWarm12 said:


> Picture Dean and Seth in Booker T/Stone Cold type segments.
> 
> Seth would be extra paranoid just like Booker :lmao


:lmao :lmao I beg you WWE do something like that, the situation cannot be more fitting.


----------



## NeyNey

ALL THE PICS FROM JAPAN... :sodone

Damn dude... absolutely facetastic... :zayn3 



Eulonzo said:


> I still am not over these two AWESOME promos. :banderas


:clap:clap:clap Absolute brilliant Promos. My favorite Quotes:

"_'Cause if they don't, I'm still gonna show up in Boston anyway, 
I'm *STILL* gonna BASH Seth Rollins' face in, 
I'M *STILL* GONNA GRAB THAT *BRIEFCASE **AND WALK OUT OF THE DOOR WITH IT!!!*" 
_[What a fucking GOAT-flow he had while saying it, JESUS.] 

and

"_I'm going to rip your dirty stinking hair out by the roots. 
I'm going to stuff it in your mouth. 
There'll be plenty of room from where your teeth used to be._"

:bow


----------



## CALΔMITY

OMGeno said:


> Kind of old, but still accurate...


I wonder if he really thought things through when he said that. :lol I mean I'm sure he was sincere to an extent, but now I bet his craziest (I mean literally batshit crazy) fangirls are gonna take that to heart and figure "LOL NO HOLDS BARRED". :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

The craziness of some of the fangirls would surprise Ambrose himself tbh :draper2


----------



## CM Chump

The fangirls put Ambrose to shame with their manic episodes.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAVEN said:


> The craziness of some of the fangirls would surprise Ambrose himself tbh :draper2


Yeah, the guy doesn't internet so I doubt he knows the extent of what his fans can be like. Maybe he has an idea, though. Even though it wasn't directed at him I'm sure he remembers that one female fan who tried to throw herself at Seth.


----------



## Wynter

Dude used to walk around with a fork, he _really _didn't think he would attract some crazies :side: The fact he gets sexier as he becomes crazier to a lot of us, shows our mental health ain't all that :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

Yeah totes :lmao


Anyways, before I go to bed, I wanted to share some paintings I made today. I've been experimenting with water paints. I thought I'd hate them, but they're actually kinda fun. 




















I need to paint a more recent version of him sometime.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah, the guy doesn't internet so I doubt he knows the extent of what his fans can be like. Maybe he has an idea, though. Even though it wasn't directed at him I'm sure he remembers that one female fan who tried to throw herself at Seth.


Oh wow when did this happen? :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAVEN said:


> Oh wow when did this happen? :lol


Some time ago. Back when the Shield was still a thing. It wasn't a very hot topic for too long. Just one of those "okay which one of you girls did this" type of moment. :lmao


----------



## Klein Helmer

Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah totes :lmao
> 
> 
> Anyways, before I go to bed, I wanted to share some paintings I made today. I've been experimenting with water paints. I thought I'd hate them, but they're actually kinda fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to paint a more recent version of him sometime.


I try not to :mark::mark::mark: too hard for CG, but these are pretty awesome.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Thank you Helmer


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Love seeing stuff like this


----------



## CM Chump

What's up with this fork/tittymaster stuff?


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> What's up with this fork/tittymaster stuff?


I've taken on Dean as an apprentice.


----------



## Spicoli

tylermoxreigns said:


> Love seeing stuff like this


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CM Chump

Klein Helmer said:


> I've taken on Dean as an apprentice.


Not what I fucking asked, God damn you.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> Not what I fucking asked, God damn you.


Clearly then you're unfamiliar with my curriculum.

And I don't much care for your tone.

Now that bass out of your voice, junior.


----------



## CM Chump

Answer the question or shut up, creep.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> Answer the question or shut up, creep.


Don't you ever in your life use an imperative with me, boy.

I provided your answer, and had you the mental faculties to comprehend it, you wouldn't be tugging on my cape.

Now I'm not here to hold your hand, so if you need further explanation, seek it elsewhere.


----------



## CM Chump

Put down the God damn thesaurus and give me answers, damn it.


----------



## BrownianMotion

We are witnessing a rivalry greater than Ambrose/Rollins unfold right before our very eyes.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> Put down the God damn thesaurus and give me answers, damn it.


For which words do you imagine I required a thesaurus?


----------



## CM Chump

You're just trying way too hard to appear intelligent. And knowledge is something you're clearly lacking, as evidenced by you ignoring my absolutely legitimate and phenomenal question about the fork and DEM tits.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

CM Chump needs to calm his tits.... This calls for only one thing


----------



## CM Chump

I just require answers. And a lot of them.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> You're just trying way too hard to appear intelligent. And knowledge is something you're clearly lacking, as evidenced by you ignoring my absolutely legitimate and phenomenal question about the fork and DEM tits.


I blame your educators.

If you've read my posts as those of someone who is, "trying way *to* hard to appear intelligent," that's your problem, not mine.

Again, just what was it I said to give you this impression?



CM Chump said:


> I just require answers. And a lot of them.


And you were provided them in short order by both Tyler and me.

Read our posts, then take some time to think about them.

Maybe something will click.


----------



## CM Chump

If you lack the self awareness to understand what I'm talking about, then you're the one who needs some severe educating, not I. With your original responses I legitimately thought you were ribbing me, by the way.


----------



## Crasp

Is Google that hard to use? You could have saved yourself all this trouble.


----------



## CM Chump

I now need to know from this thread, based on principle


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> If you lack the self awareness to understand what I'm talking about, then you're the one who needs some severe educating, not I. With your original responses I legitimately thought you were ribbing me, by the way.


No.

The manner in which I've addressed you has been deliberately straightforward.

If you're going to make the claim that I'm using a thesaurus, or that I'm being esoteric, the onus is on you to make that case.

I doubt any fair-minded reader with a middle school education will find the language I've used to this point challenging.



CM Chump said:


> I now need to know from this thread, based on principle


I'd advise against it.

This is only going to get worse.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Wild guess here, as I have no clue how the whole tittymaster thing started. But did he used to write it on his wrist tape?


----------



## CM Chump

Klein Helmer said:


> No.
> 
> The manner in which I've addressed you has been deliberately straightforward.
> 
> If you're going to make the claim that I'm using a thesaurus, or that I'm being esoteric, the onus is on you to make that case.
> 
> I doubt any fair-minded reader with a middle school education will find the language I've used to this point challenging.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd advise against it.
> 
> This is only going to get worse.


Oh, I clearly understand all of the words you're using, I'm on a whole different level in that regard. I just find it sad that you're trying to appear smarter than you are by using words that the rest of the neckbeards will be confused by, such as "esoteric", just to give you a brief example.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> Oh, I clearly understand all of the words you're using, I'm on a whole different level in that regard. I just find it sad that you're trying to appear smarter than you are by using words that the rest of the neckbeards will be confused by, such as "esoteric", just to give you a brief example.


If you were, "on a whole different level in that regard," you wouldn't be balking at a four syllable word, and you'd certainly know the functional difference between, "to," and, "too."

I think one of us actually might be attempting to sound smarter than they are...


----------



## BrownianMotion

CM Chump said:


> Oh, I clearly understand all of the words you're using, I'm on a whole different level in that regard. I just find it sad that you're trying to appear smarter than you are by using words that the rest of the neckbeards will be confused by, such as "esoteric", just to give you a brief example.


I bet your wife is the epitome of the pulchritudinous female form.


----------



## CM Chump

My concern is solely for my brethren, the neckbeards, as I've already stated.


----------



## Shenroe

He wrote titty master on his wrist tapes when he was feuding with Big e at house shows because Big E has some big titties obviously. He used the fork in the indies, akin to HHH with his sledgehammer.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> My concern is solely for my brethren, the neckbeards, as I've already stated.


Shocking.


----------



## CM Chump

BrownianMotion said:


> I bet your wife is the epitome of the pulchritudinous female form.


The girl I fuck you mean? Yeah, she's cute I guess. Just like how I'm sure you feel the girls you stuff and hang in your mothers basement are attractive, sociopath.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> The girl I fuck you mean? Yeah, she's cute I guess. Just like how I'm sure you feel *the girls you stuff and hang in your mothers basement are attractive, sociopath*.


Wow.

Someone projecting?

What else is on your mind?


----------



## BrownianMotion

CM Chump said:


> The girl I fuck you mean? Yeah, she's cute I guess. Just like how I'm sure you feel the girls you stuff and hang in your mothers basement are attractive, sociopath.


I was humoring you. You're as unfamiliar with a woman's touch as you were with the word 'pulchritudinous' before you Googled it.


----------



## CM Chump

Klein Helmer said:


> Wow.
> 
> Someone projecting?
> 
> What else is on your mind?


No, he really is a legitimate sociopath, incapable of experiencing empathy. No worries, I diagnosed him myself.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> Wild guess here, as I have no clue how the whole tittymaster thing started. But did he used to write it on his wrist tape?


See pics I posted. Wrote it on his tape around the time of Big E feud and the Susan G Komen Breast Cancer Awareness Oct month etc,

He even drew two little tits on his cheek. :lmao fpalm


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> No, he really is a legitimate sociopath, incapable of experiencing empathy. No worries, I diagnosed him myself.


If I'm worried about anything it's the unsolicited posting of your dungeon fantasies.


----------



## CM Chump

BrownianMotion said:


> I was humoring you. You're as unfamiliar with a woman's touch as you were with the word 'pulchritudinous' before you Googled it.


Well, I'm certainly not familiar with a women's touch in the way you are, I'm sure. I prefer to make sweet gentle love to them while they are alive, not the cold corpses they become after you're done gutting and stuffing them.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> Well, I'm certainly not familiar with a women's touch in the way you are, I'm sure. I prefer to make sweet gentle love to them while they are alive, not *the cold corpses they become after you're done gutting and stuffing them.*


Yeah, where is this coming from?

Normal people don't just introduce this sort of thing into an unrelated conversation.

Do you talk to anyone?

Also, if you're going to brag about your language skills, you might consider memorizing the plural form of, "woman."


----------



## CM Chump

Klein Helmer said:


> Yeah, where is this coming from?
> 
> Normal people don't just introduce this sort of thing into an unrelated conversation.
> 
> Do you talk to anyone?


I never claimed to be normal, I study criminal psychology at my university. When it comes to sickos like BrownianMotion, I know his kind. This has actually been carried on from another thread. He's carried his trolling over here as well.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> I never claimed to be normal, I study criminal psychology at my university. When it comes to sickos like BrownianMotion, I know his kind. This has actually been carried on from another thread. He's carried his trolling over here as well.


My point is, if you're going to claim some moral high ground, and lob accusations of sociopathy, perhaps you'd do better to avoid in the very same breath spontaneously and vividly describing the rape, murder, taxidermy, and necrophilia of women in a dungeon.

Just sayin'.


----------



## BrownianMotion

CM Chump said:


> I never claimed to be normal, I study criminal psychology at my university. When it comes to sickos like BrownianMotion, I know his kind. This has actually been carried on from another thread. He's carried his trolling over here as well.


I have absolutely no idea what you are referring to.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Ya'll need to chill out and admire Caly's awesome Water Painting skills!!





Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah totes :lmao
> 
> 
> Anyways, before I go to bed, I wanted to share some paintings I made today. I've been experimenting with water paints. I thought I'd hate them, but they're actually kinda fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to paint a more recent version of him sometime.


:banderas :banderas :mark::mark: B-E-A-UTIFUL!!


----------



## Shepard

Ambrose thread, people. Use it to discuss Ambrose.


----------



## Klein Helmer

CM Chump said:


> I absolutely have the moral high ground, I study these twisted demented individuals to catch them, not because I'm one of them. I was merely referring to what I imagine a Friday night in the life of Brownianmotion might entail.


You don't.

What I'm saying is if those are the things that enter your mind upon encountering a difference of opinion with someone in a professional wrestling thread, that's cause for concern, and says far more about you than it does him.



Shepard said:


> Ambrose thread, people. Use it to discuss Ambrose.


Fine.

I'm done.

Spoil sport.


----------



## CM Chump

Back on topic. The booking of Dean is starting to worry me. The storyline outside of the ring is the most compelling stuff going on right now in the WWE, but I really feel like they are gonna fuck this angle up by having Rollins go over, just like pretty much everyone else has been doing with the poor guy.


----------



## Ccoffey89

The King Shepard has spoken.

Anyone think they will announce a match for Dean on Raw for Battle Ground?


----------



## Deptford

CM Chump said:


> Put down the God damn thesaurus and give me answers, damn it.


Just out of curiosity, how old are you bruh?


----------



## CM Chump

Deptford said:


> Just out of curiosity, how old are you bruh?


Fuck off, "bruh". Back on topic.


----------



## Deptford

CM Chump said:


> Fuck off, "bruh". Back on topic.


so 16 then? 

Ok, back on topic as you demand. :lmao


----------



## Klein Helmer

**harnesses self-control*


----------



## CM Chump

Dean is a lunatic. The man just has no boundaries on what he will do to stop Seth from cashing in.


----------



## DOPA

Yeah, they seem to be booking Dean to put over people rather than properly trying to get Dean over themselves (which he is having to do himself much like Bryan). Which is sad...

Rollins will go over Dean, I can see it coming a mile away. They have their top faces and heels chosen in Roman and Seth with Bray being this generations Undertaker.


----------



## JohnCooley

L-DOPA said:


> Yeah, they seem to be booking Dean to put over people rather than properly trying to get Dean over themselves (which he is having to do himself much like Bryan). Which is sad...
> 
> Rollins will go over Dean, I can see it coming a mile away. They have their top faces and heels chosen in Roman and Seth with Bray being this generations Undertaker.



Why are they so high on Rollins?


----------



## Shenroe

Yep, why the fuck do you book a match against Orton this early, when both need win? :fpalm


----------



## Wynter

Triple H has always adored Seth, even crowned him the first NXT champion. Seth is very much the type of wrestler being pushed as a main eventer down in NXT today. So I wasn't really shocked when he was picked to turn heel and join Evo. 

So let's say, Roman has Vince's support(while being very cool with guys like Mercury and Road Dogg. Maybe even Triple H to a lesser extent than Seth) and Seth has Triple H wanting to make him his protege.

That just leaves Dean, under the assumption he really doesn't have a influential guy looking out for him. And maybe WWE underestimated how much the crowd would take to Dean. Or don't see fans backing him outside this feud with Rollins.

Seth at least has serious potential to get over big time as a babyface and Roman, well he's Roman, they're grooming him for the top. So they see money in them.

While Dean, again all speculation, doesn't really have a "marketable look" and they probably lacked the faith of him connecting with the crowd as a solo guy.

It's a speculation and maybe game at this point. We really don't know what's going through their heads.


----------



## Shenroe

JohnCooley said:


> Why are they so high on Rollins?


Well we don't really know, there have been no reports on Rollins yet. Roman and Bray being office favorites is well documented though.


----------



## dan the marino

This thread somehow managed to get even stranger. :lol


----------



## JohnCooley

Shenroe said:


> Well we don't really know, there have been no reports on Rollins yet. Roman and Bray being office favorites is well documented though.



Yeah, but the way they're booking Rollins seems like they're very high on him.


----------



## BrownianMotion

I can't stand Seth's incredibly dull and awkward 20 minute promos. Also, when he called himself the "future face of the WWE" this is all I could think of for some reason...










The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## JohnCooley

BrownianMotion said:


> I can't stand Seth's incredibly dull and awkward 20 minute promos. Also, when he called himself the "future face of the WWE" this is all I could think of for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The resemblance is uncanny.



Yeah, the guy really isn't that good on the mic despite all his marks claiming how much he's "improved".


----------



## Deptford

Seth improved from being horrrrrible to being bearable. Granted, it's a big leap and a leap that some wrestlers never make but it doesn't mean that he is necessarily good.


----------



## Shenroe

Was this not "marketable look" an issue down in fcw or just on the main roster. Because in fcw they were really high on him i believe. Just as much as they were on Seth. I think that's the baldness the biggest problem to his success in wwe.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Shenroe said:


> Was this not "marketable look" an issue down in fcw or just on the main roster. Because in fcw they were really high on him i believe. Just as much as they were on Seth. I think that's the baldness the biggest problem to his success in wwe.


Why would that be the case? Austin was bald during his entire run. So was Goldberg. The Rock started balding around 2000, and shaved his head bald in 2011.


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> Why would that be the case? Austin was bald during his entire run. So was Goldberg. The Rock started balding around 2000, and shaved his head bald in 2011.



Well you add that to his craziness/lunacy..I'm sure if he fix it( shaving completely, hair transplant) this look issue will go away. He had a great look in fcw, wish he'd go back to that..


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

Just don't understand all the Ambrose hate. I cannot for the life of me understand why WWE won't push this guy. I mean he's clearly drawing great pops from the fans, he's beyond amazing on the mic, and has such tenacious and extraordinary in-ring ability. What more do you want from this guy?:cussin:


----------



## Ccoffey89

I think Rollins is pretty good damn good on the mic. He's no Dean (but who is?) He definitely took some pointers from Ambrose when they were in the shield, I could see Rollins improving every time he got on the mic. Now he's doing pretty good alone. Ambrose by far is the breakout star of the group in my eyes. He's able to shine brighter than either other now. With him let off his leash there is no stopping the Ambrose take over, unless of course WWE really doesn't want him to succeed. Which in my opinion WWE want the opposite of what some people here say. I can see them building him up to eventually be the full on psycho motherfucker we all know and adore. I really think we will get a "sick guy" type promo with him in the future that begins his reign as the explicit violence character that wrecks havoc on anything or anyone in his way, whether he wins, or he loses, someone is going to hurt. 

Anyone think we could get a Ambrose freakout like the Mox one from Elite Pro??


----------



## Shenroe

Lol of course not, that's not PG bro


----------



## Shenroe

Do you really think Vince wants to push a guy who would do this?!:lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

:lmao :lol Oh well I guy can dream can't he?


----------



## Deptford

living life u cant hold me down I jus wanna spread luv cuz I made mistakez / I can't lie 2 da ppl n look in they face / my heart too real cuz my blood iz pumpin..


----------



## CALΔMITY

LunaticFringeGrl said:


> Just don't understand all the Ambrose hate. I cannot for the life of me understand why WWE won't push this guy. I mean he's clearly drawing great pops from the fans, he's beyond amazing on the mic, and has such tenacious and extraordinary in-ring ability. What more do you want from this guy?:cussin:


The powers that be just have their own priorities right now. In any case if they weren't high on Ambrose at all, or lacked confidence, then they wouldn't give him much promo time at all. They wouldn't be giving him 20 minute matches. They would have done whatever they could to tarnish his character like Bryan's and yet his character still stands true. He may not be getting a big push, but I feel that to an extent Ambrose has plenty of backing.


----------



## Kratosx23

LunaticFringeGrl said:


> Just don't understand all the Ambrose hate. I cannot for the life of me understand why WWE won't push this guy. I mean he's clearly drawing great pops from the fans, he's beyond amazing on the mic, and has such tenacious and extraordinary in-ring ability. What more do you want from this guy?:cussin:


It comes down to them not wanting great mic work in the main event. You can see this in everyone they feature at the top, that's the one thing all the main eventers have in common. You've got different looks, different sizes, different in ring abilities, but they're ALL shitty talkers.


----------



## Telos

Here's Dean Ambrose saying a lot without saying a word:

http://vimeo.com/84956887

http://vimeo.com/81412249

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boriYUcQXOU

And of course, who can forget the video that influenced this post:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4jILRfp1WM


----------



## Joshi Judas

JohnCooley said:


> Why are they so high on Rollins?


Why are you high on Axel?

Don't know is the answer to both.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> Here's Dean Ambrose saying a lot without saying a word:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/84956887
> 
> http://vimeo.com/81412249
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boriYUcQXOU
> 
> And of course, who can forget the video that influenced this post:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4jILRfp1WM


Damn. I would have loved to see what these linked to, but I'll have to wait till I get home.


----------



## Joshi Judas

CM Chump said:


> Back on topic. The booking of Dean is starting to worry me. The storyline outside of the ring is the most compelling stuff going on right now in the WWE, but I really feel like they are gonna fuck this angle up by having Rollins go over, just like pretty much everyone else has been doing with the poor guy.



Instead of letting the matches happen and the feud end, I'm gonna not enjoy the program coz I'm so sure Seth is going over and that will fuck up all my fantasy booking.

Wahh wahh boo hoo.


----------



## Romangirl252

Ccoffey89 said:


> I think Rollins is pretty good damn good on the mic. He's no Dean (but who is?) He definitely took some pointers from Ambrose when they were in the shield, I could see Rollins improving every time he got on the mic. Now he's doing pretty good alone. Ambrose by far is the breakout star of the group in my eyes. He's able to shine brighter than either other now. With him let off his leash there is no stopping the Ambrose take over, unless of course WWE really doesn't want him to succeed. Which in my opinion WWE want the opposite of what some people here say. I can see them building him up to eventually be the full on psycho motherfucker we all know and adore. I really think we will get a "sick guy" type promo with him in the future that begins his reign as the explicit violence character that wrecks havoc on anything or anyone in his way, whether he wins, or he loses, someone is going to hurt.
> 
> Anyone think we could get a Ambrose freakout like the Mox one from Elite Pro??


That was funny as hell...I keep watching the part where he run his self into the padding on the wall


----------



## Ccoffey89

Romangirl252 said:


> That was funny as hell...I keep watching the part where he run his self into the padding on the wall


:lmao I like when he grabs the camera "HEY! I'M TALKING TO YOU!" :lol I'm telling you I wanna see him do that at least once in WWE. Just loses his shit, but keeps it PG. I think everyone would still be freaked out by him doing that though.


----------



## Romangirl252

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao I like when he grabs the camera "HEY! I'M TALKING TO YOU!" :lol I'm telling you I wanna see him do that at least once in WWE. Just loses his shit, but keeps it PG. I think everyone would still be freaked out by him doing that though.



yeah that was funny too


----------



## Deptford

Why did my OP get erased????


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lel

It didn't, it's just not the OP anymore :lol Thread mergers and all.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> Seth improved from being horrrrrible to being bearable. Granted, it's a big leap and a leap that some wrestlers never make but it doesn't mean that he is necessarily good.


Nice back handed compliment there, Deppie :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

If someone finds Deppie unmoving in a pool of blood, I didn't do it okay :
Why you backhand compliment Deptford enaldo :jose

But no, I find Rollins to be pretty good on the mic atm, only ones cutting promos regularly I'd put above him are Ambrose, HHH/Steph, Colter, Heyman, Wyatt, Cena when he tries and Jericho. And face Jericho has been average on the mic since his return anyway so even that's debatable. When some Orton fans call out Seth for his mic work, I get really confused :lol

Granted Deppie hates Bryan and I don't think anybody but Bryan could get the crowd invested in Mania again after the Streak ended lol.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Talking about Rollins in the Ambrose thread. For shame. :no:


Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao I like when he grabs the camera "HEY! I'M TALKING TO YOU!" :lol I'm telling you I wanna see him do that at least once in WWE. Just loses his shit, but keeps it PG. I think everyone would still be freaked out by him doing that though.


He could totally figure out a way to do it too. Even though it isn't as far as he can take it, he's been getting his character across real well despite the product rating.


----------



## Joshi Judas

None of you ever visit the Rollins thread. Forced to bring it up here :side:

No more :bo


----------



## CALΔMITY

I actually do visit the thread. I just wind up reading rather than discussing. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAVEN said:


> None of you ever visit the Rollins thread. Forced to bring it up here :side:
> 
> No more :bo


Hey(!!!) I do and Soup just shits all over me 










:lmao:lmao:lmao

(He jealous of da real talent) :ambrose3


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> See pics I posted. Wrote it on his tape around the time of Big E feud and the Susan G Komen Breast Cancer Awareness Oct month etc,
> 
> He even drew two little tits on his cheek. :lmao fpalm





Spoiler:  














_Ahhhh_, I remember complete chaos on Tumblr back then. :banderas

Also we're getting closer to monday again. 
Which means Ambrose. Which means excellence and divinity. 
Inimitability and glory.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Of course you do Link MASTAHH, you're one of the good ones 

Except when you tried bringing up the top rope chilling gifs of Dean :side:

Little offtopic, I still haven't caught SD coz I knew there was no Ambrose/Rollins, anything worth a watch?


----------



## Shenroe

I've caught glimpse of it in wwe youtube's videos, Roman/Rusev looked neat, Orton/Jericho seemed ok( wasn't completely clean so there's that) and fandango stuff was a bit funny.

Ambrose/Rollins has been annonced forBattleground on wwe.com


----------



## NeyNey

Shenroe said:


> Ambrose/Rollins has been annonced forBattleground on wwe.com


YEEEEES!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:












> On July 20, Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins will wage war, as the two former Shield teammates will meet head-on in singles competition at WWE Battleground, WWE.com has learned. The match has been in the making ever since Rollins turned on his Shield brethren on June 2.
> 
> That betrayal sent shockwaves throughout WWE. The look of hurt in Ambrose’s eyes moments after Rollins swung a chair to the back of the third Hound of Justice, Roman Reigns, was soul-crushing. The reverberations of what it meant to his psyche broke Ambrose down long before the first strike of steel even connected with his flesh.
> 
> Yet, he wouldn’t stay down for long. As Rollins began his new life of privilege alongside The Authority, Ambrose was beginning the process of transforming his fractured spirit into an unrelenting rage — a rage targeted squarely at Rollins.
> 
> Since then, the eccentric Ambrose has smothered his former Shield cohort, pouncing on him any chance he gets, not allowing him to breathe. Rollins and The Authority have done their best to stop Ambrose in his tracks, but seemingly no matter how bad the beating, nothing will cease him in his mission to ruin Rollins. And now, with The Lunatic Fringe making it clear that his new objective is to make sure Rollins never successfully cashes in his Money in the Bank briefcase, the cataclysmic conflict between these two has reached yet another tipping point.
> 
> So with the stage for battle finally set, will Seth Rollins be able to eliminate Dean Ambrose as he continues his ongoing evolution or will Ambrose’s wrath trump all else and allow him to do what he has been craving for months — smash Mr. Money in the Bank’s face in? Find out at WWE Battleground, live on WWE Network and pay-per-view on Sunday, July 20, at 8 p.m. ET/5 p.m. PT.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> YEEEEES!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Shiiiiiit, that picture. This feud. 

Right now this is the only thing selling Battleground :banderas 

We need promos out of every orifice going on Monday :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Well, there goes your MOTN :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> YEEEEES!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


I just retweeted that a sec ago. :banderas
Such an awesome graphic to promote the match.


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> We need promos out of every orifice going on Monday :mark:


:banderas Absolutely.

Also I think it's fucking awesome how WWE describes Ambrose's status after Bastard Rollins did it.
Especially:

"_That betrayal sent shockwaves throughout WWE. *The look of hurt in Ambrose’s eyes moments after Rollins swung a chair to the back of the third Hound of Justice, Roman Reigns, was soul-crushing. The reverberations of what it meant to his psyche broke Ambrose down long before the first strike of steel even connected with his flesh.*_" 

Fantastic work.


----------



## Wynter

> or will Ambrose’s wrath trump all else and allow him to do what he has been craving for months — smash Mr. Money in the Bank’s face in?


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> :banderas Absolutely.
> 
> Also I think it's fucking awesome how WWE describes Ambrose's status after Bastard Rollins did it.
> Especially:
> 
> "_That betrayal sent shockwaves throughout WWE. *The look of hurt in Ambrose’s eyes moments after Rollins swung a chair to the back of the third Hound of Justice, Roman Reigns, was soul-crushing. The reverberations of what it meant to his psyche broke Ambrose down long before the first strike of steel even connected with his flesh.*_"
> 
> Fantastic work.


That's so poetic! And people think Ambrose doesn't get any support or backing. :littlefinger


----------



## Spicoli

NeyNey said:


> YEEEEES!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Delightful :bigphil


----------



## Wynter

Surprised they did it this way. I figured on Raw, Seth or Dean would ask for the match. Maybe Seth getting sick of tired of Dean being on his ass every time he's trying to cash in(get used to that buddy lol) Or Dean being able to taunt Seth into agreeing to a singles match. Maybe bringing up how Seth needed the his Sugar Daddy and Uncle Kane to actually beat him at MITB. And you know Seth, all ego and pride now, he would agree to it to prove Dean wrong :lol


----------



## Banez

i would have kept them off from 1on1 match until Summerslam though..


----------



## Wynter

WWE kind of put themselves in a corner with taking both Roman and Orton out the game. They at least could have gotten a tag match out of that to save Dean vs Seth for a bigger PPV. Other than putting Dean and Seth in two random singles matches or keeping them off the card, what could they do?


----------



## Vics1971

Yess, now I'm happy!:cheer:cheer

Nice work to whomever did that write up too.:clap


----------



## Wynter

I'm just preparing my body for the pop Ambrose is gong to receive :lenny


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm just preparing my body for the pop Ambrose is gong to receive :lenny


Jesus fucking Christ. 
And all dem near falls and both with 2,999999999999 kickouts. :banderas


----------



## Shenroe

That match will be :lenny Gonna raise both stock up.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Jesus fucking Christ.
> And all dem near falls and both with 2,999999999999 kickouts. :banderas


The actual WRESTLING that is gonna take place between these two :banderas

The trash talking 

I wonder what time they are gonna give them? 20 mins with entrances? Would be kinda great if they did a Jack Brisco 15 vibe with the time limits without actually making it known. If we are getting three matches in a feud go from 15 - 30 mins etc ???


----------



## Wynter

Can we have a moment of silence for our ovaries, because that storytelling and psychology is going to slaaaaaay :dance


----------



## JacqSparrow

NeyNey said:


> "_That betrayal sent shockwaves throughout WWE. *The look of hurt in Ambrose’s eyes moments after Rollins swung a chair to the back of the third Hound of Justice, Roman Reigns, was soul-crushing. The reverberations of what it meant to his psyche broke Ambrose down long before the first strike of steel even connected with his flesh.*_"
> 
> Fantastic work.


Whoever wrote this needs a raise.



WynterWarm12 said:


> Surprised they did it this way. I figured on Raw, Seth or Dean would ask for the match. Maybe Seth getting sick of tired of Dean being on his ass every time he's trying to cash in(get used to that buddy lol) Or Dean being able to taunt Seth into agreeing to a singles match. Maybe bringing up how Seth needed the his Sugar Daddy and Uncle Kane to actually beat him at MITB. And you know Seth, all ego and pride now, he would agree to it to prove Dean wrong :lol


I thought it would be properly set up too. But who cares, I'll take ANYTHING. :dance



tylermoxreigns said:


> The actual WRESTLING that is gonna take place between these two :banderas
> 
> The trash talking
> 
> I wonder what time they are gonna give them? 20 mins with entrances? Would be kinda great if they did a Jack Brisco 15 vibe with the time limits without actually making it known. If we are getting three matches in a feud go from 15 - 30 mins etc ???


I was thinking that too! :cheer This needs at least 15 minutes the first time around.

Ovaries? What ovaries?


----------



## Divine Arion

NeyNey said:


> YEEEEES!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

The amazing story-telling and wrestling these two are going to give us! I seriously hope they get atleast a 20 minute match so they can potentially steal the show. Going to have to rewatch those FCW matches again (for like the billionth time lmao) kada


----------



## amhlilhaus

NeyNey said:


> :banderas Absolutely.
> 
> Also I think it's fucking awesome how WWE describes Ambrose's status after Bastard Rollins did it.
> Especially:
> 
> "_That betrayal sent shockwaves throughout WWE. *The look of hurt in Ambrose’s eyes moments after Rollins swung a chair to the back of the third Hound of Justice, Roman Reigns, was soul-crushing. The reverberations of what it meant to his psyche broke Ambrose down long before the first strike of steel even connected with his flesh.*_"
> 
> Fantastic work.


now if they can write stuff like that, why can't we get better storylines?

'broke ambrose down long before the first strike of steel even connected with his flesh'? 

are you freaking kidding me?:clap


----------



## amhlilhaus

Banez said:


> i would have kept them off from 1on1 match until Summerslam though..


it'll be a screw finish, double dq or something. I think they are good enough to have several excellent ppv's. finish it off at royal rumble, give it a marquee match. you've got cena-brock at ss. reigns v HHH at the next one. have rollins/ambrose blow off the feud at royal rumble. there's your next 3 ppv main events. the sad thing is it's wwe. this feud should be blown off with a incredibly brutal match with BLOOD.


----------



## DoubtGin

The GOAT feud should continue until WM :mark: :mark:


----------



## BrownianMotion

If granny face Rollins goes over clean, then fuck everything.


----------



## Joshi Judas

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Not clean, but he's going over at BG. If that turns you off, I'd recommend skipping the match right now. Don't rage later.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAVEN said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Not clean, but he's going over at BG. If that turns you off, I'd recommend skipping the match right now. Don't rage later.


I never rage about anything that transpires in WWE. It would be terrible booking though.

Also, there are other ways of extending this feud without Seth having to go over.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ambrose goes over at Summerslam in a gimmick match clean. Rollins goes over dirty at BG. That's the way they'll take I reckon. Or the opposite. Either way I see them exchanging wins these two ppvs. Don't know if they'll have a rubber match. The feud could last a while.


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> YEEEEES!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


:banderas :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

When I saw this post I literally jumped out of my seat! Oh I hope it gets decent time. But what ever time they get they will make the best of it! This shit is going down! :mark:



DoubtGin said:


> The GOAT feud should continue until WM :mark: :mark:


:agree:

Edit- That got me extra inspired, I'm working double time on the video.


----------



## Klein Helmer

NeyNey said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Ahhhh_, I remember complete chaos on Tumblr back then. :banderas
> 
> Also we're getting closer to monday again.
> Which means Ambrose. Which means excellence and divinity.
> Inimitability and glory.


Ha, damn.

Nice post.


----------



## What A Maneuver

I don't know if this has been discussed (sorry if it has, I'm way behind), but I could almost see Dean winning at BG, then saying he deserved the briefcase and wanting a match for it at Summerslam. Then Seth wins that match, giving them both a win.


----------



## Deptford

god damnit... I wanted their match to be saved for Summerslam

Now I have to go and watch battleground...... WWE been throwing that ONE match you gotta see on the PPV card soooo much and it always work doe :side:


----------



## BrownianMotion

Seth doesn't _need_ a win. I still don't understand why people insist that he does. He's currently the only three of the Shield who has a PPV win after the split - even the WWE front office darling, Roman Reigns, doesn't have one yet. I know the MITB match wasn't a one on one singles match, but it felt like it centered mostly around the Ambrose/Rollins feud. Rollins got his win. He's also been getting wins on TV and he's been protected since December (I believe that was the last time he was pinned.)

Ambrose should win at BG and then also at SS if they have another match. This would make up for all his clean losses. Otherwise he will start to look incredibly weak.


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> *Seth doesn't need a win*. I still don't understand why people insist that he does. *He's currently the only three of the Shield who has a PPV win after the split* - even the WWE front office darling, Roman Reigns, doesn't have one yet. I know the MITB match wasn't a one on one singles match, but it felt like it centered mostly around the Ambrose/Rollins feud. Rollins got his win. He's also been getting wins on TV and he's been protected since December (I believe that was the last time he was pinned.)
> 
> Ambrose should win at BG and then also at SS if they have another match. This would make up for all his clean losses. Otherwise he will start to look incredibly weak.


That's a good point actually. I can still see this match ending in some controversy, double pin, double DQ, double count out. Something of that nature to further the feud to Summerslam in some kind of gimmick match. Maybe Ambrose wins the one at Summerslam to win an opportunity at the briefcase which Seth then wins. This leaves them on an even playing field that can lead to further matches through out the year and culminate at Wrestlemania to see who the better man is.


----------



## Shenroe

WWE brought that on themselves by letting Dean eat pins left and right while the others are protected, now they have to book this feud carefully from now on. I'm sure they are already overwhelmed by all that. They could've both been in single matches with enhancement talents this past month like Rollins has been, so when they face off at ppv this is an even played field but now it's too late. 
Dean needs to win or to be booked strong in defeat, i mean really strong.


----------



## Joshi Judas

If it's a feud it's booking 101 that faces don't get the first win. Nothing hard to understand. If Dean wins, why does he even want a rematch? Let's not book Rollins like most other MITB holders and actually give him some credibility. Sure he has some wins on TV, but who's gonna remember those? Ambrose gets his win back in the next ppv anyway, which is actually a big 4 PPV so being upset over his loss at a random ppv is pretty astounding. Not like he'll lose clean anyway.

And let's not compare this with Reigns. Enjoy his losses now coz once he starts winning then fucking lol.


@Shenroe

Of course he will be booked strong even in defeat. He made Rollins his bitch for the entire ladder match. People still won't be happy. Where's this assumption coming from that Dean will never win?


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> That's a good point actually. I can still see this match ending in some controversy, double pin, double DQ, double count out. Something of that nature to further the feud to Summerslam in some kind of gimmick match. Maybe Ambrose wins the one at Summerslam to win an opportunity at the briefcase which Seth then wins. This leaves them on an even playing field that can lead to further matches through out the year and culminate at Wrestlemania to see who the better man is.


Double pin or double count out I would be fine with. I guess.

The way I look at it is that they are not currently on an even playing field. Rollins already has a PPV win, he has the briefcase, and he's been protected since December. Meanwhile, Dean has been losing with consistency. In order for the field to be even, Dean needs to go over him twice.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAVEN said:


> If it's a feud it's booking 101 that faces don't get the first win. Nothing hard to understand. If Dean wins, why does he even want a rematch?


Why didn't Evolution get the first win against The Shield at Extreme Rules? Why did The Shield want a rematch at Payback even though they won?

There isn't a theorem in 'booking 101' that says a feud can't continue if the face wins. It has in the past, and it can now too if they aren't being lazy.


----------



## NatePaul101

BrownianMotion said:


> Seth doesn't _need_ a win. I still don't understand why people insist that he does. He's currently the only three of the Shield who has a PPV win after the split - even the WWE front office darling, Roman Reigns, doesn't have one yet. I know the MITB match wasn't a one on one singles match, but it felt like it centered mostly around the Ambrose/Rollins feud. Rollins got his win. He's also been getting wins on TV and he's been protected since December (I believe that was the last time he was pinned.)
> 
> Ambrose should win at BG and then also at SS if they have another match. This would make up for all his clean losses. Otherwise he will start to look incredibly weak.


I agree that Seth doesn't need a win, but he shouldn't lose 2 times in a row to Dean. At least not clean anyways. I'd have no problem if Seth got DQ'd at BG attacking Dean's shoulder and then lost clean at SS.

There has only been 1 PPV so far since the split and all 3 of them were in the MITB matches. It's not like Dean or Roman lost 1-on-1 matches or were made to look bad in those matches. Roman's PPV wins will be limited as long as the keep putting him in multi-superstar matches and 1 of those superstars is Cena. Dean was made to look like he should have won MITB before Kane interfered.


----------



## Joshi Judas

BrownianMotion said:


> Why didn't Evolution get the first win against The Shield at Extreme Rules? Why did The Shield want a rematch at Payback even though they won?
> 
> There isn't a theorem in 'booking 101' that says a feud can't continue if the face wins. It has in the past, and it can now too if they aren't being lazy.


Coz Evolution were in power and they did all those beatdowns. With Rollins running away everytime, I don't see him ambushing Dean and beating him up to the point where Ambrose wants a rematch.

Sure, feud can continue but it would be much better if Dean went into Summerslam looking for retribution rather than Seth looking to even the score. And when the face gets the eventual victory on the big pay per view, it makes for a better ending. Payback is still a filler ppv more or less. Summerslam is different.

Same reason Bryan didn't win at Elimination Chamber and his moment was saved until Mania.

Anyway, Seth will lose a lot of momentum with 2 straight clean PPV losses and exchanging wins helps both guys. Your main issue is with Dean not picking up wins, so by all means he should get wins on TV.

Face winning continues the feud but it loses a lot of heat. Heel winning the first encounter almost always makes the feud better.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAVEN said:


> Coz Evolution were in power and they did all those beatdowns. With Rollins running away everytime, I don't see him ambushing Dean and beating him up to the point where Ambrose wants a rematch.
> 
> Sure, feud can continue but it would be much better if Dean went into Summerslam looking for retribution rather than Seth looking to even the score. And when the face gets the eventual victory on the big pay per view, it makes for a better ending. Payback is still a filler ppv more or less. Summerslam is different.
> 
> Same reason Bryan didn't win at Elimination Chamber and his moment was saved until Mania.
> 
> Anyway, Seth will lose a lot of momentum with 2 straight clean PPV losses and exchanging wins helps both guys. Your main issue is with Dean not picking up wins, so by all means he should get wins on TV.
> 
> Face winning continues the feud but it loses a lot of heat. Heel winning the first encounter almost always makes the feud better.


Why would anyone consider Ambrose a credible threat if he loses all these matches on both TV and PPV? If he can't win _even when he looks strong._

Bryan was winning matches with regularity on TV at the time. He looked very strong.

BTW - Austin went over The Rock every time they had a match until their very final one. It was still a great rivalry (one of the best of all-time in fact) despite the fact that the face was going over constantly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Mania 15- Austin face, Rock heel

Mania 17- both faces, Austin turns heel so in effect the heel won.

Mania 19- Rock heel, wins.


Anyway like I said, they can and should make Ambrose win on TV. And he should come out and cost Seth more matches. That should happen, but at the same time they're having Ambrose face bigger names like Orton, Wyatt etc, while Rollins faces Ziggler, Kofi and RVD. Will be a bigger victory if it happens first at Summerslam instead of Battleground. Even the build will be better if Dean gets screwed this ppv.

I know Rollins hasn't been pinned or submitted this year but in effect, despite being pinned once/twice while in the Shield, nobody remembers that coz the group itself was winning for the most part. And it's not like Seth looked strong either, since Reigns used to score the pinfalls. I wonder how many casuals are even aware of this statistic. Only clean wins they'll remember are the ones he's scored after the split, and they haven't been too long matches anyway. Ambrose on the other hand has actually been getting longer matches, more promo time and it's been made clear that he only lost the ladder match due to Kane. Other than his loss to Orton, he hasn't lost clean either.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAVEN said:


> Mania 15- Austin face, Rock heel
> 
> Mania 17- both faces, Austin turns heel so in effect the heel won.
> 
> Mania 19- Rock heel, wins.
> 
> 
> Anyway like I said, they can and should make Ambrose win on TV. And he should come out and cost Seth more matches. That should happen, but at the same time they're having Ambrose face bigger names like Orton, Wyatt etc, while Rollins faces Ziggler, Kofi and RVD. Will be a bigger victory if it happens first at Summerslam instead of Battleground. Even the build will be better if Dean gets screwed this ppv.
> 
> I know Rollins hasn't been pinned or submitted this year but in effect, despite being pinned once/twice while in the Shield, nobody remembers that coz the group itself was winning for the most part. And it's not like Seth looked strong either, since Reigns used to score the pinfalls. I wonder how many casuals are even aware of this statistic. Only clean wins they'll remember are the ones he's scored after the split, and they haven't been too long matches anyway. Ambrose on the other hand has actually been getting longer matches, more promo time and it's been made clear that he only lost the ladder match due to Kane. Other than his loss to Orton, he hasn't lost clean either.


You left out Backlash 1999. Their feud in 1999 is more relevant to the discussion because they faced eachother in back-to-back PPVs - WM15 and Backlash: In Your House. Austin was the face at the time and he went over both times. That did not make the feud any less spectacular.

Yes, Ambrose should be winning more matches on TV. I think most people would agree. Not sure why it isn't happening. Could be due to the fact that Vince is backing Reigns and HHH is backing Rollins while Ambrose has no front office support. Which sucks because he's easily the most talented.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What about a double DQ/Countout/KO at Battleground? Would be a good way to continue the feud and build towards Summerslam too.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Either way the match goes, it's still a given that they're going to have MOTN for sure and possible MOTY candidate as well. We're in for a fantastic treat. It's a week away, and already I'm feeling the excitement as if it were going to be tonight. This week is going to go by so SLOW!!



RAVEN said:


> What about a double DQ/Countout/KO at Battleground? Would be a good way to continue the feud and build towards Summerslam too.


That's what I suggested on the previous page. Best way to go for now I think.


----------



## Deptford

yall talking about AE booking in 2014. Completely irrelevant sadly.


----------



## NeyNey

Ambrose still looks fucking good in every match, no matter if he is winning them or not.
At MITB he was screwed by Kane and vs. Orton his shoulder was fucked up.
And even with that shoulder he looked like a fucking boss. 

From a Mark standpoint it's more important to feel and empathize with Ambrose instead of analysing statistics.
The people want him to win, they want justice no matter how many obstacles they put in his way and in the end, it will happen.
And as long Ambrose doesn't look like a Pussy I'm fine with it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose still looks fucking good in every match, no matter if he is winning them or not.
> At MITB he was screwed by Kane and vs. Orton his shoulder was fucked up.
> And even with that shoulder he looked like a fucking boss.
> 
> *From a Mark standpoint it's more important to feel and empathize with Ambrose instead of analysing statistics.
> The people want him to win, they want justice no matter how many obstacles they put in his way and in the end, it will happen.*
> And as long Ambrose doesn't look like a Pussy I'm fine with it.


This. 

From his perspective he has a completely different agenda to his counterpart within his current feud. Rollins needs the wins to prove that HHH hasn't made an mistake. Ambrose is a character wrestler whose focus is on making Rollins' look over his shoulder at all costs. Ambrose wants Rollins running scared 24/7. 

Winning and losing doesn't mean shit, anymore. It doesn't gather the right reaction either. Sure the kids love it but they also love it when someone gets their comeuppance. But you know what they love more? The person who hands out the ass kicking.


----------



## Bushmaster

NeyNey said:


> Ambrose still looks fucking good in every match, no matter if he is winning them or not.
> At MITB he was screwed by Kane and vs. Orton his shoulder was fucked up.
> And even with that shoulder he looked like a fucking boss.
> 
> From a Mark standpoint it's more important to feel and empathize with Ambrose instead of analysing statistics.
> The people want him to win, they want justice no matter how many obstacles they put in his way and in the end, it will happen.
> *And as long Ambrose doesn't look like a Pussy *I'm fine with it.


After a few curbstomps he might actually look like a legit pussy :


Looking strong in defeat is all good but in the end wins actually matter. They really should've booked him against enhancement type guys like they did with Seth. That way both would look incredibly strong going into the match. I have confidence that Dean will get a huge win in the end, WWE would be stupid to have a Seth come out on top of this feud.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sith Rollins said:


> After a few curbstomps he might actually look like a legit pussy :
> 
> 
> Looking strong in defeat is all good but in the end wins actually matter. They really should've booked him against enhancement type guys like they did with Seth. That way both would look incredibly strong going into the match. I have confidence that Dean will get a huge win in the end, WWE would be stupid to have a Seth come out on top of this feud.


Baring the Randy loss when hasn't he looked strong? (Regarding victories?) Rollins is always running away from him and Ambrose is always advancing forward. They fake an injury and dude doesn't let it stop him from finishing the match. 

Correct me if I'm wrong (which I probably am because I have memory like a goldfish sometimes) but has he lost a match other than last Monday? Haven't they all been interferences, or cheap victories by his opponents?


----------



## Joshi Judas

"In the end" being the key words there :lol


Wins and losses do matter, else you'd become a Dolph Ziggler, but this feud involves 2 up and comers so they need to share wins. If it was an established guy, I'd be all for him putting the new guy over at every opportunity.

Right now for the story to be better, there needs to be more fuel to the fire. Dean coming so close yet Rollins sneakily getting away would be the best outcome. Or a double KO or something. Makes the Summerslam clash more anticipated and the Ambrose victory there much sweeter.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> After a few curbstomps he might actually look like a legit pussy :
> 
> 
> Looking strong in defeat is all good but in the end wins actually matter. They really should've booked him against enhancement type guys like they did with Seth. That way both would look incredibly strong going into the match. I have confidence that Dean will get a huge win in the end, WWE would be stupid to have a Seth come out on top of this feud.


The pet right:homer3??.. They def should've book against lesser opponents too to build him up.


----------



## NeyNey

Link MASTAHH and DAT auto correct I guess. :lol


Sith Rollins said:


> I have confidence that Dean will get a huge win in the end, WWE would be stupid to have a Seth come out on top of this feud.


Exactly this will happen. So :draper2
No doubt the match at BG will make both of them look fantastic.



> Makes the Summerslam clash more anticipated and the Ambrose victory there much sweeter.


Exactly what I was talking about.


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> The pet right:homer3??.. They def should've book against lesser opponents too to build him up.


Problem is it seems for the heels it's either ME/Upper midcarder or jobber. There seems to be no middle ground with heels in the WWE. Seth can have matches against a good amount of faces but Dean is fighting guys they wanna protect or people no one cares about. 

I guess looking strong in defeat is all they could do with what they got. Their final match needs to be in a cage I think, perfect way to end the feud if it continues after Battleground.



NeyNey said:


> Link MASTAHH and DAT auto correct I guess. :lol
> 
> Exactly this will happen. So :draper2
> No doubt the match at BG will make both of them look fantastic.
> 
> 
> Exactly what I was talking about.


This is the WWE though so you never know. Bryan winning the Rumble is something everyone said should happen and it didn't. It should happen, faces come out on top, why change it now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> Link MASTAHH and DAT auto correct I guess. :lol


Fuck my life, I couldn't hit the edit button quick enough.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAVEN said:


> Right now for the story to be better, there needs to be more fuel to the fire. Dean coming so close yet Rollins sneakily getting away would be the best outcome. Or a double KO or something. Makes the Summerslam clash more anticipated and the Ambrose victory there much sweeter.


Yeah agreed. Rollins needs the first win. If Ambrose won already then the feud might as well not go much further (and I feel it has plenty of shelf-life left). Keep giving the crowds a reason to cheer for Ambrose and boo Rollins. As long as they are respectively face/tweener and heel it needs to be this way.

Gah I can't even gather thoughts without struggle. Need...sleep...


----------



## Joshi Judas

Could they actually manage to stretch it until HIAC and give us a good HIAC after a long time? Just dreaming :mark: :mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAVEN said:


> Could they actually manage to stretch it until HIAC and give us a good HIAC after a long time? Just dreaming :mark: :mark:


If they could come up with enough material to stretch it out and keep things interesting then I wouldn't mind that one bit.


----------



## Shenroe

That's possible: Battleground/Summerslam single match, then fuckery due to Brock lesnar hogging the wwe whc. Tag matches or something at NOC and the following is HIAC, a hell in a cell blow off match can easily take place there.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah just checked WWE's ppv schedule this year. It goes:

Battleground
Summerslam
Night of Champions
Hell in a Cell
Survivor Series
TLC
Royal Rumble


So no contest at BG or a Seth dirty win, gimmick match at Summerslam, some match at NOC maybe and finally the feud ender at HIAC inside a cell. Then Team Authority feat. Rollins vs Team Reigns feat. Ambrose at SvS. If they can keep it that long and keep finding fresh ways to keep it hot, could be one of the GOAT feuds.


----------



## NeyNey

Sith Rollins said:


> This is the WWE though so you never know. Bryan winning the Rumble is something everyone said should happen and it didn't. It should happen, faces come out on top, why change it now.


They will go that way. 
Didn't saw Bryan in the RR, dirt sheets were hyping it up (Yeah I know you never believed in the Wyatt/Cena WM reports until it happend) and people bought it. 
And so we had Bryan winning *in the end*, looking fucking bosser than ever.



RAVEN said:


> Could they actually manage to stretch it until HIAC and give us a good HIAC after a long time? Just dreaming :mark: :mark:


...:woolcock



> If they can keep it that long and keep finding fresh ways to keep it hot, could be one of the GOAT feuds.


:kobe4


----------



## Deptford

Sith Rollins said:


> After a few curbstomps he might actually look like a legit pussy :
> 
> 
> Looking strong in defeat is all good but in the end wins actually matter. They really should've booked him against enhancement type guys like they did with Seth. That way both would look incredibly strong going into the match. I have confidence that Dean will get a huge win in the end, WWE would be stupid to have a Seth come out on top of this feud.


Halfie!! :cheer:cheer 

I don't think Dean should take too many curbstomps.. he's already taken one and I feel like it's one of those finishers like the RKO where it should just be booked as being brutal and as a serious ending to something. 

I agree with the enhancement thing... I can not for the life of me understand the booking of Ambrose vs Orton but it at least gave us a free good TV match. I'd still pick better booking over that though :argh:


----------



## BrownianMotion

Easy way to continue the feud without Ambrose having to job yet again: after Ambrose wins cleanly, Rollins viciously and brutally attacks him. He knocks him out with the briefcase then goes to work on his injured shoulder and damages it even more than it currently is. It could put Dean out of action for several weeks and the heat on Rollins would be huge. It would also give Dean a reason to want a rematch at SS - perhaps in a no rules contest.

Not that difficult.

Ambrose jobbing again this soon is inexcusable under any circumstance.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I have a surprise, but your going to have to have to wait. 8*D


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

so hyped for the Rollins-Ambrose match at Battleground. :banderas Just hope they get enough time... 15-20 mins at least.


----------



## Erik.

Anyone thought of the possibility that it may last in a no contest? Ambrose just goes mental and double count out when they go through the crowd.

Leads to No DQ at Summerslam, Rollins wins due to Authority interference, leads to third and final battle at HIAC so no one could interfere etc. which becomes potential MOTY contender.


----------



## Telos

Calamity Glitch said:


> Damn. I would have loved to see what these linked to, but I'll have to wait till I get home.


Did you get a chance to watch them? :mark:


----------



## Jimshine

Erik. said:


> Anyone thought of the possibility that it may last in a no contest? Ambrose just goes mental and double count out when they go through the crowd.
> 
> Leads to No DQ at Summerslam, Rollins wins due to Authority interference,* leads to third and final battle at HIAC* so no one could interfere etc. which becomes potential MOTY contender.




OH MY GOODNESS.



This fued HAS to end in a Hell In The Cell. It's the ONLY way.

Fuck, how did I not see ... this ... is the only way ... it HAS to end in a one on one HELL IN THE CELL !!!! :clap :clap :clap :avit: :cool2


----------



## Shenroe

Jimshine said:


> OH MY GOODNESS.
> 
> 
> 
> This fued HAS to end in a Hell In The Cell. It's the ONLY way.
> 
> Fuck, how did I not see ... this ... is the only way ... it HAS to end in a one on one HELL IN THE CELL !!!! :clap :clap :clap :avit: :cool2


All those bumps they'd take :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

HIAC would be the perfect way to end the feud for now...because we all know it will never truly be over. These two will go at it on and off for the next 10+ years and every single one of their bouts will be amazing :banderas


----------



## Darkness is here

HIAC IS THE PERFECT WAY TO END THIS, JUST LIKE OLD DAYS.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Seth vs Dean at Battleground, so suddenly 
The PPV was selling so poorly?


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> All those bumps they'd take :banderas


Rollins would take all the bumps and somehow most on here will say Dean was the MVP :lol


I don't see WWE wasting a HIAC on these 2. Cage match seems more likely and I'd actually prefer that anyway. With the way WWE is now you'd get more action from a cage match as oppose to a HIAC. 

I also wouldn't mind a Buried Alive match where Seth buries Dean then goes on to cash in his case.


----------



## Revil Fox

Sith Rollins said:


> Rollins would take all the bumps and somehow most on here will say Dean was the MVP :lol
> 
> 
> I don't see WWE wasting a HIAC on these 2. Cage match seems more likely and I'd actually prefer that anyway. With the way WWE is now you'd get more action from a cage match as oppose to a HIAC.
> 
> I also wouldn't mind a Buried Alive match where Seth buries Dean then goes on to cash in his case.


I wasn't with you at all until the last line. That actually sounds pretty amazing.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Rollins would take all the bumps and somehow most on here will say Dean was the MVP :lol


Nah MITB was a special case, first that was the first time Ambrose could have grab Seth and give him his comeuppance fresh off the betrayal. Then Seth was winning and usually the winner take the bumps or lay outside most of time.



> I don't see WWE wasting a HIAC on these 2. Cage match seems more likely and I'd actually prefer that anyway. With the way WWE is now you'd get more action from a cage match as oppose to a HIAC.


Sometimes they have 2 HIAC matches at that PPV so why not. If they want to pick up more sub they will consider all options trust me.



> I also wouldn't mind a Buried Alive match where Seth buries Dean then goes on to cash in his case.


:archer


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Erik. said:


> Anyone thought of the possibility that it may last in a no contest? Ambrose just goes mental and double count out when they go through the crowd.
> 
> Leads to No DQ at Summerslam, Rollins wins due to Authority interference, leads to third and final battle at HIAC so no one could interfere etc. which becomes potential MOTY contender.


Not a bad idea, but there's also Night of Champions in between SummerSlam and Hell In A Cell. :shrug


----------



## Ccoffey89

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Not a bad idea, but there's also Night of Champions in between SummerSlam and Hell In A Cell. :shrug


They could do a tag match. Have Ambrose & Reigns vs Orton & Rollins.


----------



## Deptford

Sith Rollins said:


> Rollins would take all the bumps and somehow most on here will say Dean was the MVP :lol
> 
> 
> I don't see WWE wasting a HIAC on these 2. Cage match seems more likely and I'd actually prefer that anyway. With the way WWE is now you'd get more action from a cage match as oppose to a HIAC.
> 
> I also wouldn't mind a Buried Alive match where Seth buries Dean then goes on to cash in his case.


Halfieee fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster

Deptford said:


> Halfieee fpalm


Halfieeeeeeeeeeeeeee :dance :dance


----------



## Omega_VIK

Yeah, Ambrose/Rollins should be one of the longer feuds in WWE.


----------



## Ccoffey89

:ambrose3 :rollins






So I don't know how I feel about this edit...I spent the past 2 days working on it, but I'm not sure if I did the match justice. Is it easy to follow? I like it, but then again I've seen the video so much I can piece it together and get the gist of the story being told. I wanna know if any of you can follow it or did it come off as confusing.. Feedback and constructive criticism are always welcome. Any suggestions on how it could have been better?

I should probably warn you, IF YOU ARE EPILEPTIC USE CAUTION WATCHING THIS!! :lol It's kind of flashy.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just finished a 4 hour bingefest of Ambrose in FCW.


Talk about 4 hours well spent.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Sith Rollins said:


> I also wouldn't mind a Buried Alive match where Seth buries Dean then goes on to cash in his case.


You would say that. :lol

Since Dean likes to adapt certain moves like the FF and the Lariat into his moveset, he should do his own version of blackout on Seth. That would make a decent "fuck you" to the man who betrayed his trust.



Spoiler: just kidding



no I'm not

Well maybe :ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

1 thing I do know is Rollins will take that rebound lariat like a boss and it will be the best rebound lariat ever :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Can't believe you people are talking about the ending of a feud that has only just begun. Simmer down, everyone. :cool2:cool2




Deptford said:


> Halfieee fpalm





Sith Rollins said:


> Halfieeeeeeeeeeeeeee :dance :dance


Deppie, the shit that you get yourself into. :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

This Halfie thing is becoming 4/10 tbh :side: :lol


Btw Deppie, my sig is from the movie The Raid 2: Berandal, sequel to The Raid Redemption. Best action movies ever :mark:


----------



## Shenroe

DGenerationMC said:


> Just finished a 4 hour bingefest of Ambrose in FCW.
> 
> 
> Talk about 4 hours well spent.


:clap :clap :clap


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAVEN said:


> 1 thing I do know is Rollins will take that rebound lariat like a boss and it will be the best rebound lariat ever :mark:


Yeah totally! Gonna lariat Seth's guts out! :banderas

It takes two to tango and this feud wouldn't be anywhere near as great if these two men weren't the center of it. Those two are amazing at making each other look good.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAVEN said:


> *This Halfie thing is becoming 4/10 tbh :side: :lol*
> 
> 
> Btw Deppie, my sig is from the movie The Raid 2: Berandal, sequel to The Raid Redemption. Best action movies ever :mark:


Whatevs. To the whole thing. 












DGenerationMC said:


> Just finished a 4 hour bingefest of Ambrose in FCW.
> 
> 
> Talk about 4 hours well spent.


Salute you, sir.


----------



## Banez

tylermoxreigns said:


> Can't believe you people are talking about the ending of a feud that has only just begun. Simmer down, everyone. :cool2:cool2


And it's not only this feud, seen such talk about few feuds that have only been on for a while. I'm just amazed how much patience WF'ers have when it comes to feuds... like Seth vs. Dean "oh Dean will lose the first match guaranteed" or Swagger vs. Rusev "oh Swagger gets squashed"

Why don't people just... i don't know.. enjoy the product instead of trying to predict every second of every minute of every hour of every day whats gonna happen and whats gonna go down.. who gets screwed and who gets a free pass for a chair shot on someone's head... when does the announce team announce that skittles have brought a new product or when does Jerry Lawler gives praise to a girl 3 times younger than him.

It's ok to critique the product n the people... but some people literally bitch about everything.

People praise Seth and people praise Dean, and some people know what they've done in NXT etc before WWE... i myself haven't seen their work. So i'm looking forward to the 1on1 encounter.. i have no expectations whatsoever.


----------



## Ccoffey89

So no one watched the video? enaldo OR maybe they have and they just don't like it :side: :lol


I've seen people on here complain about WWE giving away too many good matches at Battle Ground. Like really? I think some people just like to complain in general. No one ever sits back and watch things unfold anymore. It's rather tiresome if you ask me, people always are jumping to conclusions, and not just predictions but saying how this person will fail, or this person is becoming a jobber. 

There's just too much hate on this forum. :no: 

Personally I'm excited for the product as a whole right now. Always kind of have been, but now especially since the shield have broken up and you now have 3 individual stars that are tearing it up. There is a lot of potential on the roster right now, and maybe that's whats getting some people nervous, is that they don't think WWE knows what to do with them. But regardless, just sit back and enjoy what they do give you. 

So tomorrow is Monday and I'm looking forward to what Ambrose does. Maybe an in ring promo on his match with Seth?



Banez said:


> And it's not only this feud, seen such talk about few feuds that have only been on for a while. I'm just amazed how much patience WF'ers have when it comes to feuds... like Seth vs. Dean "oh Dean will lose the first match guaranteed" or Swagger vs. Rusev "oh Swagger gets squashed"
> 
> Why don't people just... i don't know.. enjoy the product instead of trying to predict every second of every minute of every hour of every day whats gonna happen and whats gonna go down.. who gets screwed and who gets a free pass for a chair shot on someone's head... when does the announce team announce that skittles have brought a new product or when does Jerry Lawler gives praise to a girl 3 times younger than him.
> 
> It's ok to critique the product n the people... but some people literally bitch about everything.
> 
> People praise Seth and people praise Dean, and some people know what they've done in NXT etc before WWE... i myself haven't seen their work. So i'm looking forward to the 1on1 encounter.. i have no expectations whatsoever.


:clap:clap:clap Pretty much what I was trying to get across. No one ever sits back to watch things unfold anymore.


----------



## elperfecto

I can't wait to see Ambrose win the WWE World HW championship. I predict he'll continue to get the biggest pop of the night, continue to impress in the ring and on the mic, and he will win it in the main event at Mania.


----------



## Shenroe

He will be a transitional champ at bestas babyface, and Placeholder as heel. I'm completely happy with that if that's the case


----------



## elperfecto

Shenroe said:


> He will be a transitional champ at bestas babyface, and Placeholder as heel. I'm completely happy with that if that's the case


Oh I disagree. I see just as much greatness in Ambrose as Pillman, except he's a little bigger (more convincing to marks), and not nearly as physically beat up (despite some brutal stuff he's done). He'll live up to what Pillman could have and would have done had he not tragically passed away. There's not one guy on the roster who is more convincing than Ambrose, and the crowd appreciates that.


----------



## Ham and Egger

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Not a bad idea, but there's also Night of Champions in between SummerSlam and Hell In A Cell. :shrug


Neither of them are champions of anything so they don't even have to be booked on the card.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Can't believe you people are talking about the ending of a feud that has only just begun. Simmer down, everyone. :cool2:cool2



:clap Truth right here!


----------



## Shenroe

elperfecto said:


> Oh I disagree. I see just as much greatness in Ambrose as Pillman, except he's a little bigger (more convincing to marks), and not nearly as physically beat up (despite some brutal stuff he's done). He'll live up to what Pillman could have and would have done had he not tragically passed away. There's not one guy on the roster who is more convincing than Ambrose, and the crowd appreciates that.


Whatever i guess, as long as he's champ or booked very strong i'm good :cool2



Ham and Egger said:


> Neither of them are champions of anything so they don't even have to be booked on the card.


hmm that might be where they'll put the case on the line if they go that route, remember NOC must be stacked due to network renewals.



Ccoffey89 said:


> :clap Truth right here!


Well WWE is predictable as it gets, they never choose the best option :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Ham and Egger said:


> Neither of them are champions of anything so they don't even have to be booked on the card.


There's almost always been at least one non-title match in the card, so this year that match might as well be Ambrose-Rollins.

Besides, if they want every match at NOC to have a title on the line, why not make Rollins-Ambrose for the MITB briefcase? It's almost like a title. :shrug


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Whatever i guess, as long as he's champ or booked very strong i'm good :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> hmm that might be where they'll put the case on the line if they go that route, remember NOC must be stacked due to network renewals.
> 
> 
> 
> Well WWE is predictable as it gets, they never choose the best option :lol


Yea I know what you mean, but I almost think they are trying to step out of that predictableness.. (yes I made up a word deal with it) or maybe I'm just wishing they would :lol

So I came up with an idea let me know what you think.

Battle Ground - They have their singles match that ends in some kind of controversy leading to a match at Summerslam. 
Summerslam - Street fight, or no DQ with the stipulation that if Dean wins he gets a shot at the briefcase at NOC. Dean wins.
NOC - Some kind of gimmick match maybe a 2 out of 3 falls or a falls count anywhere with the contract on the line. Seth wins
HIAC - They have a final match inside HIAC. I really don't know who would win this one though...maybe Dean since Rollins has the contract and it wouldn't really hurt him to lose there. 

What about something like this for the next few PPVS?


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> Yea I know what you mean, but I almost think they are trying to step out of that predictableness.. (yes I made up a word deal with it) or maybe I'm just wishing they would :lol
> 
> So I came up with an idea let me know what you think.
> 
> Battle Ground - They have their singles match that ends in some kind of controversy leading to a match at Summerslam.
> Summerslam - Street fight, or no DQ with the stipulation that if Dean wins he gets a shot at the briefcase at NOC. Dean wins.
> NOC - Some kind of gimmick match maybe a 2 out of 3 falls or a falls count anywhere with the contract on the line. Seth wins
> HIAC - They have a final match inside HIAC. I really don't know who would win this one though...maybe Dean since Rollins has the contract and it wouldn't really hurt him to lose there.
> 
> What about something like this for the next few PPVS?


Very solid scenario, i like it. The NOC card must make subscriber salivate so that's where the important match have to be, so the briefcase on that one( with Seth retaining or losing it, can go both ways actually), is required imo. If Seth retains the case then Ambrose must win the blow off, otherwise Seth can win the last one at HIAC. Multi man match at Survivor Series and some match at TLC then it's the RTWM. So that's feasable IMO.


----------



## CALΔMITY

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Besides, if they want every match at NOC to have a title on the line, why not make Rollins-Ambrose for the MITB briefcase? It's almost like a title. :shrug


Yeah. Even though it isn't literally a belt, it is still something to put on the line.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Very solid scenario, i like it. The NOC card must make subscriber salivate so that's where the important match have to be, so the briefcase on that one( with Seth retaining or losing it, can go both ways actually), is required imo. If Seth retains the case then Ambrose must win the blow off, otherwise Seth can win the last one at HIAC. Multi man match at Survivor Series and some match at TLC then it's the RTWM. So that's feasable IMO.



True I guess the NOC match could go either way. I'd :mark: like hell if Ambrose won the case off of Rollins. 

These next few months, hell the next few years are going to be incredible to watch with the fact that we have Ambrose bringing the Chaos and Seth and Roman out there doing their thing. Plus we have Sami Zayne and all the NXT prospects coming up.. and Kenta making his way there too.

I see a bright future ahead :cool2



Calamity Glitch said:


> Yeah. Even though it isn't literally a belt, it is still something to put on the line.


Yea I think its almost inevitable that they put the case on the line when you think about it. It furthers their storyline and fits in with the PPV. Plus as Shenroe stated it would help them bring in Subscribers.


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> True I guess the NOC match could go either way. I'd :mark: like hell if Ambrose won the case off of Rollins.
> 
> *These next few months, hell the next few years are going to be incredible to watch with the fact that we have Ambrose bringing the Chaos and Seth and Roman out there doing their thing. Plus we have Sami Zayne and all the NXT prospects coming up.. and Kenta making his way there too.*
> 
> I see a bright future ahead :cool2


Hopefully..hopefully. If WWE fucked this up with THAT roster, they deserves to fold :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Hopefully..hopefully. If WWE fucked this up with THAT roster, they deserves to fold :lol


:lmao :lmao You got that right bro! There would be no hope.

I must spread rep :side: :rep:rep:rep There ya go.


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao :lmao You got that right bro! There would be no hope.
> 
> I must spread rep :side: :rep:rep:rep There ya go.


I'm just sayin :jordan :lol This is thebest roster( when you count main and developmental) since arguably the Attitude Era. They have no choice but to produce excellent shows and get more mainstream attention at least.

Well thanks you can always send me a cheque, i can take both :cool2


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> I'm just sayin :jordan :lol This is thebest roster( when you count main and developmental) since arguably the Attitude Era. They have no choice but to produce excellent shows and get more mainstream attention at least.
> 
> Well thanks you can always send me a cheque, i can take both :cool2


HAHA!

No, your right! This is definitely the best roster they've had for a long time. They really don't have an excuse to put on 3.5/4 star shows pretty regularly. Especially when we get more call ups from NXT. 

Lately it seems Raw has been a whole lot more bearable. They actually give talents enough time in the ring, and story progression. We have more story lines going on right now than there has been in the last year probably. Hell even the divas are getting story line now. 

It's funny because I saw someone post about Raw having too much wrestling.. Come on people You complain when it's all apps and network plugs but when the E actually delivers a decent in ring product people still complain. I don't get it. Some people are never satisfied.


----------



## NeyNey

RAVEN said:


> 1 thing I do know is Rollins will take that rebound lariat like a boss and it will be the best rebound lariat ever :mark:


JESUS :durant3
They both will make history, so so fucking good.


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> JESUS :durant3
> *They both will make history*, so so fucking good.


:banderas They damn sure will. All those near falls and all the epic selling they will do. Both will some out of this looking like BOSSES! They always leave it all in the ring. Our boys are gonna tear the house down on Sunday! :mark:


----------



## PUNKY

Ccoffey89 said:


> :banderas They damn sure will. All those near falls and all the epic selling they will do. Both will some out of this looking like BOSSES! They always leave it all in the ring. *Our boys are gonna tear the house down on Sunday! *:mark:


Reading through all the posts on here.... You guys are getting me so hyped for this match. (Even more hyped than i was before) !!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

PUNKY said:


> Reading through all the posts on here.... You guys are getting me so hyped for this match. (Even more hyped than i was before) !!! :mark::mark::mark:


That's what we do :cool2 

BTW your avi :banderas repped


----------



## Nicole Queen

BATTLEGROUND :mark::mark::mark:












RicFlairOnMute said:


> I see the term GOAT thrown around in this thread a lot....


True, true 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Love seeing stuff like this


:lol 

Can we get a Fatal Four Way match between those? :lol



Ccoffey89 said:


> ALL HAIL THE WRESTLING GOD, DEAN AMBROSE!! :ambrose3


We should all just put this in our sigs and spread the religion around :cool2



OMGeno said:


> Twitter keeps telling me to *follow "Dean's Booty"*. Am I really in a position to say no? :shrug


The first commandments of the Ambrose church :ambrose3



Ccoffey89 said:


> :ambrose3 :rollins


Halfie :mark:

Can't watch it now but I'll give it a go tomorrow. Now I'm gonna prepare my body for the epicness 


















DAT MOTHERFUCKING OUTFIT :ass










:yum: :yum: :yum:








:banderas










Pretty sure he thinks about mastering his titties in a wedding dress :hmm:



Spoiler















Everytime I see him in this position I start singing "Defying Gravity" in my head :lmao









:lmao :lmao

Guys, remember this on SPN? :lol









http://crazyaboutsethrollins.tumblr.com/post/91618662492
Cheap shot, you bitch :side:

And just for old times sake







:watson


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> BATTLEGROUND :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> We should all just put this in our sigs and spread the religion around :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> The first commandments of the Ambrose church :ambrose3
> 
> 
> 
> Halfie :mark:
> 
> Can't watch it now but I'll give it a go tomorrow. Now I'm gonna prepare my body for the epicness
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT MOTHERFUCKING OUTFIT :ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum: :yum: :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure he thinks about mastering his titties in a wedding dress :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everytime I see him in this position I start singing "Defying Gravity" in my head :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Guys, remember this on SPN? :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halfie, Why do you always have such GOAT posts?? :wall :done :sodone :banderas
> 
> Oh my God Superpnatural!! That was the funniest thing. I can't wait until October. Shit is going down.
> 
> :side:Back on topic.. That magazine cover is hilarious. And yes we should all put that in our sigs. :agree:


----------



## Nicole Queen

DA GOAT's GOATness makes me better :ambrose3

All hail the Fork King :bow


----------



## Klein Helmer

RAVEN said:


> 1 thing I do know is Rollins will take that rebound lariat like a boss and it will be the best rebound lariat ever :mark:


Oh god :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

>


As someone who took figure drawing for a few years, I just love good action poses. This one really just stands out for me even though he isn't facing us.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see Dean live tomorrow night


----------



## Ccoffey89

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait to see Dean live tomorrow night


Well aren't you a lucky son of a gun. You should try to get a "Scumbag" chant going!! :mark:
I'll be listening for it now.


----------



## Belladonna29

Ccoffey89 said:


> Yea I know what you mean, but I almost think they are trying to step out of that predictableness.. (yes I made up a word deal with it) or maybe I'm just wishing they would :lol
> 
> So I came up with an idea let me know what you think.
> 
> Battle Ground - They have their singles match that ends in some kind of controversy leading to a match at Summerslam.
> Summerslam - Street fight, or no DQ with the stipulation that if Dean wins he gets a shot at the briefcase at NOC. Dean wins.
> NOC - Some kind of gimmick match maybe a 2 out of 3 falls or a falls count anywhere with the contract on the line. Seth wins
> HIAC - They have a final match inside HIAC. I really don't know who would win this one though...maybe Dean since Rollins has the contract and it wouldn't really hurt him to lose there.
> 
> What about something like this for the next few PPVS?


This is a nice match itinerary for them. I mentioned before that a I'd like to see a 2 out of 3 falls or an Iron Man match in this feud; Dean and Seth have such a good singles matches history together, I'd love to see them pull something like that off on PPV.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Belladonna29 said:


> This is a nice match itinerary for them. I mentioned before that a *I'd like to see a 2 out of 3 falls our Iron Man match in this feud*; Dean and Seth have such a good singles matches history together, I'd love to see them pull something like that off on PPV.


I wanna see them do something like that too! Those two in an Iron Man match is my dream scenario. I wish WWE would let them do 60 minutes. We haven't seen a 60 minute Iron Man match since Cena/Orton in 09 right? If you ask me were about due another one and I think Dean and Seth could top the Cena/Orton match without a doubt. When they step in the with each other MAGIC happens.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> :ambrose3 :rollins


Halfie :cheer

Just watched it and once again :clap Very well synchronised and done :cool2

Song it's pretty awesome, what's it called? 

DAT 'just one minute' sync :lmao

Waiting for the sequel from BG 

:rep :rep :rep


----------



## Wynter

Who said you were allowed to use the term "Halfie", Nicole :homer2


----------



## Nicole Queen

Did not know you have copyrights on it :homer2

And my Halfie is also my Hound so you better don't piss me off :cool2


----------



## BORT

I absolutely cannot WAIT for the Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt promos one day. Just saying


----------



## Wynter

Me and my Halfie, Sparrow are the originators of the Halfie brand. Stay in your lane :homer2

(My body is so ready for Seth vs Dean :mark

:homer2 don't let my Halfie's innocence fool you. She delivers a mean blackout :side:



177 said:


> I absolutely cannot WAIT for the Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt promos one day. Just saying


The world isn't ready :mark:


----------



## Deptford

Wynter crazy af :lol this my girl right here sometimes you gotta put bae in her place though she forget her place sometime forreal she bad about that. 

Aint got no shoe game either... smdh. 

ctfu I'm weak bruh! :lmao 




Also Soup is my halfie  


he prolly got a shoe game forreal like most people do idk #butthat'snoneofmybusiness


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> Wynter crazy af :lol this my girl right here sometimes you gotta put bae in her place though she forget her place sometime forreal she bad about that.
> 
> Aint got no shoe game either... smdh.
> 
> ctfu I'm weak bruh! :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Soup is my halfie
> 
> 
> he prolly got a shoe game forreal like most people do idk #butthat'snoneofmybusiness












Ay yo bruh, stay in your lane too...


----------



## CALΔMITY

Back on track guys.



177 said:


> I absolutely cannot WAIT for the Dean Ambrose vs Bray Wyatt promos one day. Just saying


Same here. I'm sure that someday they will find a way to get those two feuding. Maybe bring some continuity back and have Bray antagonize him like back in the shield days. Punk and Bray always got under Dean's skin. It was glorious. :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Halfie :cheer
> 
> Just watched it and once again :clap Very well synchronised and done :cool2
> 
> Song it's pretty awesome, what's it called?
> 
> DAT 'just one minute' sync :lmao
> 
> Waiting for the sequel from BG
> 
> :rep :rep :rep


The song is called Vicarious by Tool here's the lyrics



Spoiler: Lyrics



Eye on the TV
'cause tragedy thrills me
Whatever flavour
It happens to be like;
Killed by the husband
Drowned by the ocean
Shot by his own son
She used the poison in his tea
And kissed him goodbye
That's my kind of story
It's no fun 'til someone dies

Don't look at me like
I am a monster
Frown out your one face
But with the other
Stare like a junkie
Into the TV
Stare like a zombie
While the mother
Holds her child
Watches him die
Hands to the sky crying
Why, oh why?
'cause I need to watch things die
From a distance

Vicariously I, live while the whole world dies
You all need it too, don't lie

Why can't we just admit it?
Why can't we just admit it?

We won't give pause until the blood is flowing
Neither the brave nor bold
The writers of stories sold
We won't give pause until the blood is flowing

I need to watch things die
From a good safe distance

Vicariously I, live while the whole world dies
You all feel the same so
Why can't we just admit it?

Blood like rain come down
Drawn on grave and ground

Part vampire
Part warrior
Carnivore and voyeur
Stare at the transmittal
Sing to the death rattle

La, la, la, la, la, la, la-lie

Credulous at best, your desire to believe in angels in the hearts of men.
Pull your head on out your hippy haze and give a listen.
Shouldn't have to say it all again.
The universe is hostile. so Impersonal. devour to survive.
So it is. So it's always been.

We all feed on tragedy
It's like blood to a vampire

Vicariously I, live while the whole world dies
Much better you than I



It took me a minute to find out what part you were talking about. He says "why can't we just admit it" when dean is throwing up the 1 to 1 sign, and spinning around cheesing is that the part you're talking about? :lol

I can't until Sunday!! :banderas




Calamity Glitch said:


> Back on track guys.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I'm sure that someday they will find a way to get those two feuding. Maybe bring some continuity back and have Bray antagonize him like back in the shield days. Punk and Bray always got under Dean's skin. It was glorious. :banderas



Yes! Bray making Dean all extra psychotic and paranoid would be awesome. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Can't wait to see your next vid! :mark:

Yeah I mean Dean is already psychotic on a consistent basis, but it's just so delicious when it's amplified. I wonder how the 6 man tag is gonna be like tonight. I'm sure Dean and Roman would do amazing, but Cena has a knack for killing momentum. :argh:


----------



## Wynter

I hope Dean and Roman no sell the hell out of Cena again 

Poor Cena was waiting for a tag for so long before :lol 

I love when the boys are assholes sometimes :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

If anything Seth seems to have the short straw in this (at least where I'm concerned) as far as team members go. Not a fan of Orton and...well then there's Kane. At least, despite Cena, Ambrose will have Roman on his side. Not to mention those two and Seth can work some miracles in the ring so as long as they get most of the action then there shouldn't be anything for me to worry about.


----------



## Vics1971

Is that 6 man tag match a definate for raw tonight? I hope it won't be put as the dark match like other ones where Dean and Roman have paired up. Plus I want to see them no sell Cena again, I thought it was hilarious.:lmao


----------



## TheBallWinner

I like Ambrose! Not sure about the Attire at the moment though. Rollins was given a good attire in my opinion but Reigns and Ambrose still a bit... :/


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Vics1971 said:


> Is that 6 man tag match a definate for raw tonight? I hope it won't be put as the dark match like other ones where Dean and Roman have paired up. Plus I want to see them no sell Cena again, I thought it was hilarious.:lmao


yes it is.. unless they change plans at the last minute


----------



## Ccoffey89

Calamity Glitch said:


> Can't wait to see your next vid! :mark:
> 
> Yeah I mean *Dean is already psychotic on a consistent basis, but it's just so delicious when it's amplified*. I wonder how the 6 man tag is gonna be like tonight. I'm sure Dean and Roman would do amazing, but Cena has a knack for killing momentum. :argh:


True, True. :banderas

I'm sure they will tease the hell out of Seth vs Dean in this tag match. Every time Seth gets tagged in Dean won't be in or if he is he'll be beat down and when he starts coming back on Rollins, Rollins will quickly tag out. It's gonna be a big tease to get people to order BG.



WynterWarm12 said:


> *I hope Dean and Roman no sell the hell out of Cena again*
> 
> Poor Cena was waiting for a tag for so long before :lol
> 
> *I love when the boys are assholes sometimes* :dance


:lmao :lmao Me too Wynter, Me too!



Vics1971 said:


> Is that 6 man tag match a definate for raw tonight? I hope it won't be put as the dark match like other ones where Dean and Roman have paired up. *Plus I want to see them no sell Cena again, I thought it was hilarious.*:lmao


That's what wwe.com is advertising on the 5 point preview. I think we all love seeing Dean and Roman give no fucks about Cena. :lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

@Corey: I can see it working out that way as well. Man I don't want to wait till tomorrow to see it. :banderas



Vics1971 said:


> Is that 6 man tag match a definate for raw tonight? I hope it won't be put as the dark match like other ones where Dean and Roman have paired up. Plus I want to see them no sell Cena again, I thought it was hilarious.:lmao


I believe it is official, but I haven't checked to see if things have changed.



TheBallWinner said:


> I like Ambrose! Not sure about the Attire at the moment though. Rollins was given a good attire in my opinion but Reigns and Ambrose still a bit... :/


It just looks like something Ambrose would have worn around the house when he wasn't out Shielding. It's nothing different from how he dressed in FCW. Only real difference is that he isn't fighting in trunks. I'm perfectly fine with his grungy psycho look. Seth's outfit is the tackiest of the three IMO. He only looks tolerable when he takes his shirt off.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Vics1971 said:


> Is that 6 man tag match a definate for raw tonight? I hope it won't be put as the dark match like other ones where Dean and Roman have paired up. Plus I want to see them no sell Cena again, I thought it was hilarious.:lmao


It's official. Confirmed on WWE.com (Y)


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait...I will be there live for the 6 man tag and I'm so excited


----------



## CALΔMITY

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait...I will be there live for the 6 man tag and I'm so excited


Awesome! Take some pics. :mark:


----------



## Vics1971

Thanks everyone.(Y) Something to look forward to tonight, I need that today.


----------



## Romangirl252

Calamity Glitch said:


> Awesome! Take some pics. :mark:


I'm going to take alot


----------



## Ccoffey89

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait...I will be there live for the 6 man tag and I'm so excited





Calamity Glitch said:


> Awesome! Take some pics. :mark:



And start some "We Want Scumbag" chants! :agree:


----------



## Romangirl252

Ccoffey89 said:


> And start some "We Want Scumbag" chants! :agree:


Okay I'll try get everybody to chant that


----------



## Ccoffey89

Romangirl252 said:


> Okay I'll try get everybody to chant that


:banderas


----------



## Vics1971

Aww, he's not a scumbag, poor baby. He's just very disturbed. Albeit very, very disturbed.


----------



## OMGeno

Vics1971 said:


> Aww, he's not a scumbag, poor baby. He's just very disturbed. Albeit very, very disturbed.


He called himself a scumbag though, so it's just fans embracing it.


----------



## Vics1971

OMGeno said:


> He called himself a scumbag though, so it's just fans embracing it.



I know.:cool2 I just don't see it, that's all.


----------



## CALΔMITY

He never really stopped being the same scumbag he always was while in the Shield. He just so happens to be the "sorta good guy" of the feud.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Pretty decent article on how Ambrose is WWE's top attraction and how he could make Rollins life a living hell. http://www.mstarz.com/articles/33393/20140710/wwe-rumors-why-dean-ambrose-wwes-best-attraction.htm


----------



## Deptford

Calamity Glitch said:


> He never really stopped being the same scumbag he always was while in the Shield. He just so happens to be the "sorta good guy" of the feud.


Yeah, it's still very much just the story of the shield going on IMO. Roman still wearing the vest just reiterates that in my mind. Not sure that that was intentional on WWE's part though, that's just me.. 

There's a difference between being the face of a feud and being a babyface. There's no telling where Ambrose will go afterwards. I really doubt it will be into babyface purgatory though. Could very well just fuck someone up afterwards and be a heel. We all saw how quickly the shield went into babyface mode. The way they've all been booked as The Shield is really just THE formula to make a star.


----------



## Wynter

Dean Ambrose is the future, there's no stopping that man when he's on a mission. Through hellfire and brimstone, he will rise to the top and dominate WWE like the glorious little shit he is. 

Belie' Dat :ambrose


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean Ambrose is the future, there's no stopping that man when he's on a mission. Through hellfire and brimstone, he will rise to the top and dominate WWE like the glorious little shit he is.
> 
> Belie' Dat :ambrose


That's so bad ass! The timeline progression is spot on.

Ambrose truly is the better than best. He knows exactly what to do and how to do it to get the reaction he is suppose to. I was re-watching the 2005 HOF when they inducted Piper, and Ric Flair was talking about how Roddy was the best to ever be in the business by the way he could manipulate the crowd. He could make you hate his guts, or love him, or cry, or laugh all at the same time. 

Dean is the same exact way. I can't tell you in words how in love with this business Ambrose is, and how dedicated he is to his character. The guy is a mastermind when it comes to wrestling, that's the best way I can put it. He knows what needs to be done to get himself and his opponent over. Ambrose is doing what he loves and it shows every time he is on screen. When he won the U.S title you could see the excitement and passion all over his face. He is the most believable person on the roster right now, and that is because he is so dedicated to this business. He's dedicated and driven, but at the same time he knows he has all the time in the world to make it to the top, so he has fun with it and enjoys it. 

You're so right Wynter, Dean Ambrose is the future!! When he was with the shield, he knew how much to bring to the table to keep himself relevant while also letting the other guys shine just as much, but now that he's let loose off of the rope he was tethered to there is no holding this man down. The cream always rises to the top. And Ambrose will be at the very tip top, higher above all else.


----------



## TheFranticJane

Is anyone else hoping that Steen and Ambrose face off at some point? I really can't begin to imagine how awesome a feud between the two of them would be.


----------



## Wynter

If we can get Prince Devitt and Steen up on the main roster along with the likes of Sami Zayn :wall


----------



## Nicole Queen

I want Ambrose talking about Seth's betrayal like this

















DAT (b)romance Ambrose has with everyone :banderas :lol

And for that old discussion about who was Michaels between Ambrose and Rollins...

































Ahh, Ambrose going bananas on the staff would be awesome :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> I want Ambrose talking about Seth's betrayal like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAT (b)romance Ambrose has with everyone :banderas :lol
> 
> And for that old discussion about who was Michaels between Ambrose and Rollins...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, Ambrose going bananas on the staff would be awesome :lmao


Everything in this post. :wall He need to do it all :banderas


----------



## NeyNey

Since Battleground is in 6 FUCKING DAYS, YEAH, *THIS* SUNDAY, I just can't wait to see what this monday will bring us. :clap
I know about the match, but there has to be Promo time too.
Ambrose gettin' personal, emotional and full in hate mode would raise the PPV buys to heaven.
I'd love to hear somthing like how with this match and that historic night, he'll take vengeance not only for him, but also for everybody in the building who had to handle with someone like Rollins in the past, with somebody _'WHO WOULD STAB HIS OWN BROHTER... in the BACK... '_. 
Like he did in the promo the night after the Rollins-Incident. 
(Of course much more epic)
"_What goes around, comes AROUND SETHHHH!_"
_"The good thing about Karma is that it doesn't die. You will not only have to deal with it for the rest of your life, but also for your next life and all the lifes after that.
You'll be miserable for eternity Seth. You'll be miserable until... well, there is no 'until'. There's only a 'From now on'."_

LOL :lmao


----------



## Nicole Queen

Dean is a rose :durant3


----------



## Ccoffey89

HAlFIE! :cheer That's looking at it on the bright side. :lol 

Yea Wynter, I used the phrase halfie.. Whatcha gonna do bout it? :side:



NeyNey said:


> Since Battleground is in 6 FUCKING DAYS, YEAH, *THIS* SUNDAY, I just can't wait to see what this monday will bring us. :clap
> I know about the match, but there has to be Promo time too.
> Ambrose gettin' personal, emotional and full in hate mode would raise the PPV buys to heaven.
> I'd love to hear somthing like how with this match and that historic night, he'll take vengeance not only for him, but also for everybody in the building who had to handle with someone like Rollins in the past, with somebody _'WHO WOULD STAB HIS OWN BROHTER... in the BACK... '_.
> Like he did in the promo the night after the Rollins-Incident.
> (Of course much more epic)
> "_What goes around, comes AROUND SETHHHH!_"
> _"The good thing about Karma is that it doesn't die. You will not only have to deal with it for the rest of your life, but also for your next life and all the lifes after that.
> You'll be miserable for eternity Seth. You'll be miserable until... well, there is no 'until'. There's only a 'From now on'."_
> 
> LOL :lmao


That would awesome. He really does need to do a good long promo on Seth tonight! :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Ccoffey89 said:


> HAlFIE! :cheer That's looking at it on the bright side. :lol
> 
> *Yea Wynter, I used the phrase halfie.. Whatcha gonna do bout it?* :side:





........


:westbrook3


----------



## Vics1971

NeyNey said:


> Since Battleground is in 6 FUCKING DAYS, YEAH, *THIS* SUNDAY, I just can't wait to see what this monday will bring us. :clap
> I know about the match, but there has to be Promo time too.
> Ambrose gettin' personal, emotional and full in hate mode would raise the PPV buys to heaven.
> I'd love to hear somthing like how with this match and that historic night, he'll take vengeance not only for him, but also for everybody in the building who had to handle with someone like Rollins in the past, with somebody _'WHO WOULD STAB HIS OWN BROHTER... in the BACK... '_.
> Like he did in the promo the night after the Rollins-Incident.
> (Of course much more epic)
> "_What goes around, comes AROUND SETHHHH!_"
> _"The good thing about Karma is that it doesn't die. You will not only have to deal with it for the rest of your life, but also for your next life and all the lifes after that.
> You'll be miserable for eternity Seth. You'll be miserable until... well, there is no 'until'. There's only a 'From now on'."_
> 
> LOL :lmao


You should be on the creative team. I think between all of us here, we could do better than what those turkeys dish out most of the time. The fact is that Dean makes a silk purse out of a sows ear.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> Guys, remember this on SPN? :lol


See this is why this is one of my fave shows 




Nicole Queen said:


> Dean is a rose :durant3



Sure is
A rose between two thorns (rollins and reigns obvs) :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

What if he's a Rosebud? :troll


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> ........
> 
> 
> :westbrook3


Wynter, I'm disappointed in you :lmao Using Soup's response :lmao

Would have expected this from you :cool2


----------



## Banez

RAVEN said:


> What if he's a Rosebud? :troll


that lower pic of your sig would probably be what the girls would reply to you :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

Rosebud :lmao

More like a lemon :lol


----------



## Wynter

Nicole Queen said:


> Wynter, I'm disappointed in you :lmao Using Soup's response :lmao
> 
> Would have expected this from you :cool2


And grace this thread with the presence of the Almighty Reigns? I think not! *huffs*

Plus, Dean takes the blackout so well :rollins


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> ........
> 
> 
> :westbrook3


:lenny2 Damn good response...:lol



Nicole Queen said:


> Wynter, I'm disappointed in you :lmao Using Soup's response :lmao
> 
> Would have expected this from you :cool2


:lmao:lmao



tylermoxreigns said:


> See this is why this is one of my fave shows


:side:You haven't even caught up yet :cuss::cuss:



Nicole Queen said:


> Rosebud :lmao
> 
> More like a lemon :lol


This is why you're my halfie :ambrose :lmao 

--------------------------------------------

Just a couple more hours and #RawisAmbrose


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> This is why you're my halfie :ambrose :lmao
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Just a couple more hours and #RawisAmbrose


Halfie, I think *#AmbroseIsRaw* is better hashtag :cool2


----------



## Wynter

There's Supernatural fans in this thread?? :mark:

:no: At this thread sullying the Halfie name :no:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Halfie, I think *#AmbroseIsRaw* is better hashtag :cool2


I'm down. *#AmbroseISRaw*



WynterWarm12 said:


> There's Supernatural fans in this thread?? :mark:
> 
> :no: At this thread sullying the Halfie name :no:


Please tell me you have seen all the episodes up until now. Spn starts back up in October and I have no one to converse with because these so called fans haven't even caught up! :cuss:

:|I'm looking at you TMR and *HALFIE*..:lol Sorry I had too. Please no more blackouts!!!


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> And grace this thread with the presence of the Almighty Reigns? I think not! *huffs*
> 
> Plus, Dean takes the blackout so well :rollins


*Banned for 6 hours. Reason: traitor!!!*

(Inside joke, chat humor, etc.) :ambrose


----------



## Wynter

Ccoffey89 said:


> I'm down. *#AmbroseISRaw*
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you have seen all the episodes up until now. Spn starts back up in October and I have no one to converse with because these so called fans haven't even caught up! :cuss:



Last time I checked, #RawIsRoman was trending :reigns



Ummmm....cough....I'm on season 7  

Who are your favorite characters and if they're not named Crowley, Castiel or Lucifer then you suck :cuss:!


So, how awesome will Dean's promo be tonight and will my ovaries survive some Ambreigns bromance :banderas



Telos said:


> *Banned for 6 hours. Reason: traitor!!!*
> 
> (Inside joke, chat humor, etc.) :ambrose


Telos...who has the power in the Shield chat....

Exactly!! :

And psh, you know I'm Team Reigns all day, err day. I'm only loyal to him 


And Bo :bo


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> Please tell me you have seen all the episodes up until now. Spn starts back up in October and I have no one to converse with because these so called fans haven't even caught up! :cuss:
> 
> :|I'm looking at you TMR and *HALFIE*..:lol Sorry I had too. Please no more blackouts!!!












:lmao I plan to catch up on it sometimes next week maybe so until then you will just have to 










Lucifer and Gabriel are DA BOSSES :cool2


----------



## Wynter

Nicole Queen said:


> *Lucifer *and Gabriel are DA BOSSES :cool2


Good girl :ambrose


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Last time I checked, #RawIsRoman was trending :reigns
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm....cough....I'm on season 7
> 
> Who are your favorite characters and if they're not named Crowley, Castiel or Lucifer then you suck :cuss:!
> 
> 
> So, how awesome will Dean's promo be tonight and will my ovaries survive some Ambreigns bromance :banderas
> 
> 
> 
> Telos...who has the power in the Shield chat....
> 
> Exactly!! :
> 
> And psh, you know I'm Team Reigns all day, err day. I'm only loyal to him
> 
> 
> And Bo :bo


:lmao Castiel and Crowley by *FAR*! They have the whole foil thing going on. Mark Sheppard is boss in general though. Especially at the end of season 8:wall



Spoiler: Cas&Crowley














:lmao:lmao



Dean's promo is gonna be GOAT as always :ambrose3 



Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao I plan to catch up on it sometimes next week maybe so until then you will just have to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucifer and Gabriel are DA BOSSES :cool2


Not mad....Disappointed. :no:


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Telos...who has the power in the Shield chat....
> 
> Exactly!! :
> 
> And psh, you know I'm Team Reigns all day, err day. I'm only loyal to him
> 
> 
> And Bo :bo


Wynter, you can go somewhere with that power :lol










:ambrose3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Dean Ambrose, ladies and gents


----------



## Nicole Queen

We better see such closeness very soon otherwise I'm gonna be mad :cuss:



Spoiler























*@TMR* :banderas

Gonna go dig some too :cool2


----------



## Ccoffey89

I bet as soon as Ambrose gets his hands on Rollins for good tonight someone will come in and get the DQ to make us wait for BG to see Ambrose and Rollins really go at it. Say Reigns beats down Rollins then tags Ambrose so he can get him some LOUD crowd pop :banderas and then all of sudden Orton comes in with a chair or something of that nature and all hell breaks loose.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Dean Ambrose, ladies and gents





Nicole Queen said:


> We better see such closeness very soon otherwise I'm gonna be mad :cuss:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@TMR* :banderas
> 
> Gonna go dig some too :cool2


Gotta love Dean and all his crazy tics. :banderas Not being able to sit still and just waiting to get in the ring to whoop some ass.


Edit- I might as well contribute to all the Ambrose gifs

























Andfor the ladies


----------



## Telos

Telos said:


> You know how we AmBros do. :shawn





Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler












:mark: please tell me that's becoming a thing :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

Incoming spam before I go to bed and prepare my body for *#AmbroseIsRaw*










































































































































































Man, wrestling is serious business :jordan


----------



## Wynter

I like how when Dean collapsed on Main Event, Roman and Seth didn't even bat an eye :lol 

They're just like "Yeaaah...he does that sometimes." *keeps celebrating*


----------



## Ccoffey89

:lmao :lmao Nicole "HALFIE" Queen you slay me. 

*@TELSO* I hope it is!! Unless there's one fan from Japan on this thread that went to that particular show I'm guessing it is.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


>


Easily the funniest shit ever. I always appreciated his talent, but this is when I started becoming a massive fan of his.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Jesus christ, he has to be drunk as fuck in that last set of gifs :lmao

anyone see the pic from some airport in Japan where he had a CZW shirt on? DEM ROOTS :lenny 
CZW retweeted it yesterday if you wanna see it.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> I like how when Dean collapsed on Main Event, Roman and Seth didn't even bat an eye :lol
> 
> They're just like "Yeaaah...he does that sometimes." *keeps celebrating*


----------



## Ccoffey89

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Jesus christ, he has to be drunk as fuck in that last set of gifs :lmao
> 
> anyone see the pic from some airport in Japan where he had a CZW shirt on? DEM ROOTS :lenny
> CZW retweeted it yesterday if you wanna see it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Telos said:


>


:lmao :lmao

Someone needs to continue making such gifs with DA GOAT; I'm still petitioning that we have separate section for Ambrose smileys :cool2


----------



## Telos

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Jesus christ, he has to be drunk as fuck in that last set of gifs :lmao
> 
> anyone see the pic from some airport in Japan where he had a CZW shirt on? DEM ROOTS :lenny
> CZW retweeted it yesterday if you wanna see it.












Edit - Corey beat me to the punch 

Also I wanted to thank you again MoxleyMoxx for the Moxley interview you shared with me a couple of years back. Still have them and was able to share the goodness with others.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Telos said:


> Edit - Corey beat me to the punch
> 
> Also I wanted to thank you again MoxleyMoxx for the Moxley interview you shared with me a couple of years back. Still have them and was able to share the goodness with others.


yeah, that's the one. :mark: now that I look at that again, it looks like it's a hotel and not an airport. 

no problem. glad to have helped.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Wow I never noticed that he was wearing a CZW shirt at first in that pic. So awesome.

Also god damn it that's a lot of gif spam on the previous page. You girls need to tone it down. 
Wouldn't mind so much if it weren't gifs we hadn't seen a million times. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Jesus christ, he has to be drunk as fuck in that last set of gifs :lmao
> 
> anyone see the pic from some airport in Japan where he had a CZW shirt on? DEM ROOTS :lenny
> CZW retweeted it yesterday if you wanna see it.


Me. The fact it had Zandig's name on it as well
FEELS


He's a diamond man.


----------



## Wynter

Calamity Glitch said:


> Wow I never noticed that he was wearing a CZW shirt at first in that pic. So awesome.
> 
> Also god damn it that's a lot of gif spam on the previous page. *You girls need to tone it down. *
> Wouldn't mind so much if it weren't gifs we hadn't seen a million times. :lol


Forgetting your Shield thread roots already I see :homer2


----------



## CALΔMITY

Haven't forgotten anything. :hayden2

I used to do the same thing, yeah, but I've changed. If I want to brag about the Ambrose thread being the more successful thread of the three, then I'd rather it be just that. Nothing wrong with posting pics, but nothing *but that* (as well as massive overloads of it) can be a little overwhelming. Not to mention it gets off topic way too much in here. I'll say to the end that if people don't like the way we thirst and talk about Ambrose in here then they need to just stay out, but it gets harder and harder to defend the legitimacy of this thread sometimes.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao :lmao
> 
> Someone needs to continue making such gifs with DA GOAT; I'm still petitioning that we have separate section for Ambrose smileys :cool2


All the smileys you could make with Ambrose faces... my goodness. :wall



Telos said:


> *Edit - Corey beat me to the punch*
> 
> Also I wanted to thank you again MoxleyMoxx for the Moxley interview you shared with me a couple of years back. Still have them and was able to share the goodness with others.


:lol Yea I'm a ninja :cool2 But you were a pretty quick too. A solid B+ in my book. :lmao Just messing around.

*
@MoxleyMoxx* I'm a dude... I was just helping the ladies gif spam. :lol

*@Cale* True I was just caught up in the moment...

BACK ON TOPIC!

I want to get a good at least 5 minute promo from Ambrose tonight on how Rollins crossed the wrong guy last month. Tell a little bit of his back story and how he never could trust anyone and when he finally found a "brother" in Seth, Seth turned out to be like everybody else and stabbed him in the back.


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> All the smileys you could make with Ambrose faces... my goodness. :wall
> 
> 
> 
> :lol Yea I'm a ninja :cool2 But you were a pretty quick too. A solid B+ in my book. :lmao Just messing around.
> 
> *
> @MoxleyMoxx* I'm a dude... I was just helping the ladies gif spam. :lol
> 
> *@Cale* True I was just caught up in the moment...
> 
> BACK ON TOPIC!
> 
> I want to get a good at least 5 minute promo from Ambrose tonight on how Rollins crossed the wrong guy last month. Tell a little bit of his back story and how he never could trust anyone and when he finally found a "brother" in Seth, Seth turned out to be like everybody else and stabbed him in the back.


B+ player, eh? :lol I'm gonna have to step my game up around here!

Also THIS THIS AND MORE THIS

http://vimeo.com/81410107

I want Ambrose to really drive home how personal this is. The way he made every feud personal. "It's not about the FCW 15 Championship, Seth -- it's about us."


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> B+ player, eh? :lol I'm gonna have to step my game up around here!
> 
> Also THIS THIS AND MORE THIS
> 
> http://vimeo.com/81410107
> 
> I want Ambrose to really drive home how personal this is. The way he made every feud personal. "It's not about the FCW 15 Championship, Seth -- it's about us."


That link made up for it, A+ all the way now!  

Dean does need to make it more personal, even though his actions already say it's very personal, he needs to bring up the past and let the audience that's not familiar with his indie days know how much he's been betrayed and hurt. How he was brought up to basically fend for himself, and no body ever had his back until The Shield, and how Seth ruined all of that. :mark:


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> That link made up for it, A+ all the way now!
> 
> Dean does need to make it more personal, even though his actions already say it's very personal, he needs to bring up the past and let the audience that's not familiar with his indie days know how much he's been betrayed and hurt. How he was brought up to basically fend for himself, and no body ever had his back until The Shield, and how Seth ruined all of that. :mark:


True. Everything about Ambrose pre-Shield is a mystery in kayfabe. Not much, if any, talk about his background. Coming from nothing, scratching and clawing his way to earn everything he's got today. It would add to his character and enamor him with the fans some more I would think.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> True. Everything about Ambrose pre-Shield is a mystery in kayfabe. Not much, if any, talk about his background. Coming from nothing, scratching and clawing his way to earn everything he's got today. It would add to his character and enamor him with the fans some more I would think.


Yep. It would allow Ambrose to get more sympathy behind him than he already does, and make everyone want to see him kick the living shit out of Rollins even more!


----------



## CALΔMITY

Telos said:


> True. Everything about Ambrose pre-Shield is a mystery in kayfabe. Not much, if any, talk about his background. Coming from nothing, scratching and clawing his way to earn everything he's got today. It would add to his character and enamor him with the fans some more I would think.





Ccoffey89 said:


> Yep. It would allow Ambrose to get more sympathy behind him than he already does, and make everyone want to see him kick the living shit out of Rollins even more!


Knowing creative they probably wouldn't even THINK do do something like that. I can hope, though. The people need to KNOW about Ambrose, dammit.


----------



## DannyMack

We better get an Ambrose promo tonight!


----------



## Ccoffey89

That Ambrose promo and beat down. "Is that all you guys got?" :banderas


----------



## etched Chaos

Ambrose made Cena and Reigns look like amateurs on the mic. Man's awesome.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

"Is that all you got" Ambrose is awesome.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Laughed my fucking ass off at "that all you guys got?"

Dean is being taken to a hospital and they are questioning whether or not he will wrestle. Either he makes it and jobs, or he misses the main event entirely.


----------



## DannyMack

etched Chaos said:


> Ambrose made Cena and Reigns look like amateurs on the mic. Man's awesome.


THIS! I'm a fan of Reigns, but JESUS CHRIST! he made them look like a pair of goofs out there. He's in a class all on his own. Hopefully he makes the comeback in the main event tonight and raises hell. He'll get a big pop!


----------



## etched Chaos

DannyMack said:


> THIS! I'm a fan of Reigns, but JESUS CHRIST! he made them look like a pair of goofs out there. He's in a class all on his own. Hopefully he makes the comeback in the main event tonight and raises hell. He'll get a big pop!


Ambrose actually changes the pitch and cadence of his delivery so that it flows naturally. Instead of Cena's god awful tell everyone what they already know bs and Reigns monotone delivery with a LOUD ending.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Love how the WWE is setting Ambrose up to get all these huge returning pops!! :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I know WWE wants to people feel sorry for Dean, but it was necessary to make Cena and Roman look like the biggest assholes of the night?


----------



## Wynter

Sshhhh, don't question WWE booking. It made sense in their minds :lol


----------



## LigerJ81

Cena and Reigns was playng Go Fish in the ring while Ambrose got Jumped

WWELogic at it Finest:vince5


----------



## Wynter

Naaah, Randy didn't lay out Roman on SD at all. And Roman surely didn't come out to help Dean that one time on SD either. 

WWE booking at its finest :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Sshhhh, don't question WWE booking. It made sense in their minds :lol





LigerJ81 said:


> Cena and Reigns was playng Go Fish in the ring while Ambrose got Jumped
> 
> WWELogic at it Finest:vince5


:lmao :lmao I was expecting at least Roman to run back there but NOPE.

It's all good though Ambrose just showing how much he don't give a shit. "Is that all you guys got?" :lol Letting that Sick Guy persona run wild. He'll come out at the end and get the biggest pop of the night again :ambrose3 :banderas








He's like ok..shits about to go down. Lets go.


----------



## DannyMack

If I could fantasy book I'd have Ambrose steal an Ambulance and drive it to the arena before raising hell and kicking ass. The pop would be HUGE!


----------



## BrownianMotion

He's no longer a part of the match. Yet when he returns they will still find a way to make him eat a clean pin.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> If I could fantasy book I'd have Ambrose steal an Ambulance and drive it to the arena before raising hell and kicking ass. The pop would be HUGE!


Have him drive it right down to the ring :banderas 
That would be awesome!!


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> Have him drive it right down to the ring :banderas
> That would be awesome!!


Ambrose 3:16


----------



## Empress

DannyMack said:


> THIS! I'm a fan of Reigns, but JESUS CHRIST! he made them look like a pair of goofs out there. He's in a class all on his own. Hopefully he makes the comeback in the main event tonight and raises hell. He'll get a big pop!


This. I can't even lie. Ambrose has been the only one who has excited me tonight. RAW has been crap tonight.


----------



## Wynter

WWE went out of their way to be boring as fuck tonight.

They almost had a perfect segment at first, but then they had Cena and Roman no sell it fpalm


----------



## Belladonna29

I missed the opening segment since I was on the bus. Heard that Dean interrputing Cena and Roman to cut a badass promo, but then got jumped by Rollins, Kane and Orton--and Roman and Cena just watched it. Uhhh...why? Aren't Dean and Roman best friends? At least show Roman running to the back on camera. Not doing that at a minimal is a logic FAIL. If this doesn't lead to Dean dragging himself to the ring, I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## DoubtGin

I sure how he gets his revenge for all of that.

I still think he will appear tonight.


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Naaah, Randy didn't lay out Roman on SD at all. And Roman surely didn't come out to help Dean that one time on SD either.
> 
> WWE booking at its finest :lmao


This, pretty much.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The only way this RAW can be saved is if Ambrose stabs somebody.

With a fork.

Repeatedly.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I'm pissed :cuss::cuss: Ambrose didn't come back at all man...screw Raw!


----------



## DoubtGin

No Ambrose at all.

Fuck this :/


----------



## Magic

Why does Ambrose not know who to punch and instead does slap like things? srs question, has he always done this or is it something he developed because those are some awful fucking strikes.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Another night of horrible fucking booking for Ambrose. He gets his ass kicked, Cena and Reigns give zero fucks about him, and he doesn't make an appearance at the end. He can't even get in a fucking main event even in a 6 man tag match.

Ambrose needs to win 3 consecutive matches on PPV against that granny faced non-talent Rollins to make up for this. Which of course will never happen.


----------



## Bushmaster

Damn, I thought Dean was going to come out to end the show :lol. Talk about looking bad, I understand that "is that all you got line" was great but being essentially taken out fpalm. He should have showed up atleast, makes him look weak compared to his partners.


----------



## Empress

WTF was that?!

Hmmmmm. Maybe some of you were right and the WWE isn't all in for Ambrose. I'm not sure why they took him out the match and did not have him return.


----------



## DoubtGin

I wonder if Rollins' "injury" had anything to do with Ambrose not running in.

But I guess not because Cole mentioned they will have an update on Ambrose on Main Event.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Well, I didn't get to see Ambrose at all tonight and he's being booked terribly. And fuck, Rollins looks to be hurt as well.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I'm thinking that Rollins might have really messed up his knee or something. It seems after that spot everything was kind of thrown together. What if Ambrose was supposed to come out and attack Seth, but his knee thing messed it up?


----------



## HiddenFlaw

ambrose gets beat up but cena and reigns don't even try to help :kobe5 the fuck? then at the end they could of had ambrose come back at the end which he would of gotten a huge pop i just dont get it :romo5


----------



## Smoogle

Ranch Dressing said:


> Why does Ambrose not know who to punch and instead does slap like things? srs question, has he always done this or is it something he developed because those are some awful fucking strikes.


not sure but im wondering what die hard ambrose fans think of that, his punching is fucking atrocious he swings like a women. I am a big fan of him but lord the way he throws down is terrible - and no it's not like a lunatic it's like a bitch who found out her man was cheating beating.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Okay ... 
What was that? 










I hope Seth is well


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Empress said:


> WTF was that?!
> 
> Hmmmmm. Maybe some of you were right and the WWE isn't all in for Ambrose. I'm not sure why they took him out the match and did not have him return.


Maybe he was supposed to return, but the supposed Rollins injury fucked it up? :jose


----------



## Wynter

fpalm so I couldn't get Dean running in this bitch with an ambulance and an IV still attached to his ass??? fpalm

Good job with Raw, WWE -____-


----------



## Omega_VIK

Sith Rollins said:


> Damn, I thought Dean was going to come out to end the show :lol. Talk about looking bad, I understand that "is that all you got line" was great but being essentially taken out fpalm. He should have showed up atleast, makes him look weak compared to his partners.


Reigns nor Cena, I heard I didn't see it, did fucking nothing about helping him. Which is utterly the stupidest thing to happened all night.


----------



## Revil Fox

Sith Rollins said:


> Damn, I thought Dean was going to come out to end the show :lol. Talk about looking bad, I understand that "is that all you got line" was great but being essentially taken out fpalm. He should have showed up atleast, makes him look weak compared to his partners.


Pretty sure the ending was ad-libbed due to the Rollins injury, and that's why no Ambrose.


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> I'm pissed :cuss::cuss: Ambrose didn't come back at all man...screw Raw!





MoxleyMoxx said:


> Maybe he was supposed to return, but the supposed Rollins injury fucked it up? :jose


That's a good point. I hope Seth is alright.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I didn't watch RAW tonight but...

Rollins is injured?!?!?!

OH NO!!!

Who is Ambrose gonna stab with forks for the next 3 months?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

DGenerationMC said:


> I didn't watch RAW tonight but...
> 
> Rollins is injured?!?!?!
> 
> OH NO!!!
> 
> Who is Ambrose gonna stab with forks *for the next 3 months?*


If he tore his ACL, he could be out of action for six to nine months. :floyd1
Lets hope thats not the case.


----------



## Kratosx23

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I told you people he was a fucking jobber.


----------



## Ccoffey89

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Maybe he was supposed to return, but the supposed Rollins injury fucked it up? :jose


That's what I'm thinking. I saw a trainer running over to Rollins and someone said they saw the X symbol be thrown up. This sucks!



DGenerationMC said:


> I didn't watch RAW tonight but...
> 
> Rollins is injured?!?!?!
> 
> OH NO!!!
> 
> Who is Ambrose gonna stab with forks for the next 3 months?


Hopefully Roman, because it seems like he wasn't in position for Seth to hit with the knee..:lol j/k


----------



## HiddenFlaw

DGenerationMC said:


> I didn't watch RAW tonight but...
> 
> Rollins is injured?!?!?!
> 
> OH NO!!!
> 
> Who is Ambrose gonna stab with forks for the next 3 months?


insert him in the title picture :draper2


----------



## Belladonna29

On one hand, Dean is coming off as a awesome, psycho babyface with the promos and sneak-attacking Seth and such. But man, they are letting him get beat down a lot by the Authority without getting serious revenge on them. Has there been an ending of a show since The Shield broke-up in which Dean is 'standing tall' in the ring by himself? How many clean victories has he had since he went solo? And now he gets put in the hospital and comes across as an afterthought in the main event. Unless he couldn't do his run-in because Seth might be legit hurt (damnit!)they haven't been doing right by Ambrose overall. Whenever he gets promo time, he's the highlight of the segment, and I'm sure he's coming across super-sympathetic and badass even in defeat (I saw the opening segment, Dean's 'is that all you got' line was great), but he needs to look strong SOMETIMES. And now, if Seth can't go on Sunday, what'll they do with Dean? Blah.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

So Reigns doesn't help ambrose, no ambrose run in, rollins potentially injured, rollins reigns f ighting for first time and it goes to commercial and nothing is said about it.... wtf raw...wtf


----------



## Bushmaster

Omega_VIK said:


> Reigns nor Cena, I heard I didn't see it, did fucking nothing about helping him. Which is utterly the stupidest thing to happened all night.


Really is, it's almost as bad when Dean came out to attack Orton and Seth and Roman didn't come out to help. That segment tonight was just atrocious, I kept expecting the camera to show them running down the ramp and going to the back but nothing. And that beatdown lasted FOREVER. 

I guess the Supermen are above it though :lel


----------



## BrownianMotion

Don't use Rollins' injury as a fucking excuse. They could have changed it up and had Ambrose come in and beat the shit out of Kane or Orton. Ambrose was never suppose to make a return tonight. They repeatedly mentioned he wasn't coming back.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I agree with DgenerationMC 

Ambrose needs to stab *MULTIPLE* people with forks all 3 hours long next Raw!! And all through the PPV this Sunday.


----------



## DGenerationMC

HiddenFlaw said:


> insert him in the title picture :draper2


I admire your Positive Mental Attitude, but WWE will probably put Ambrose in a feud with Kane :argh:


Dean Ambrose vs. Kane at Summerslam will be a Straight Jacket Match :lmao


----------



## Belladonna29

BrownianMotion said:


> Don't use Rollins' injury as a fucking excuse. They could have changed it up and had Ambrose come in and beat the shit out of Kane or Orton. Ambrose was never suppose to make a return tonight. They repeatedly mentioned he wasn't coming back.


Yeah. Dean is mainly after Seth, but Kane and Orton are with the Authority as well and all of them attacked him earlier. It would've made sense for him to jump either of them too. If they had no intention of bringing Dean back at the end of the show to begin with, I'm seriously side-eyeing that. They missed the opportunity to have Ambreigns moment (always a FAIL), and had Dean on a pre-PPV Raw for about 4 minutes--and for 3 of them, he was being beatdown. Oh, and the monster pop he would've gotten stumbling from the back to kickass--wasted. C'mon WWE


----------



## Ccoffey89

DGenerationMC said:


> I admire your Positive Mental Attitude, but WWE will probably put Ambrose in a feud with Kane :argh:
> 
> 
> Dean Ambrose vs. Kane at Summerslam will be a Straight Jacket Match :lmao


Not even funny bro! :no:

If the Seth injury is legit, Dean needs to just randomly kick every ones ass and raise hell until he gets entered entered into the fatal 4 way to make it a 5 pack challenge.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Seth's injury may turn out to be a good thing for the company. In no way does he deserve the kind of protection he is getting. Maybe they'll be forced to give Dean better booking.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ccoffey89 said:


> Not even funny bro! :no:
> 
> If the Seth injury is legit, Dean needs to just randomly *kick every ones ass *and raise hell until he gets entered entered into the fatal 4 way to make it a 5 pack challenge.


No, no, no.

I think you mean stab with a fork.

Kill somebody if he has to.

I encourage it.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

If the worse is to pass, and Seth is out for a long time, then there is still a silver lining for Ambrose. They could change gears, have Ambrose win the vacated MITB contract and turn heel, playing Seth's original role. Which Ambrose with his charisma would nail.


----------



## Frico

This show needed more Ambrose, dammit! I was 50/50 thinking he'd naturally show up at the end to a big pop but also not trying to get my hopes up too much. Maybe he was supposed to run in at the end but with Seth looking hurt things got changed. 

All I know is that his "Is that all you guys got!?" was one of the top highlights of the night for me along with Jericho's promo. :banderas


----------



## Bushmaster

BrownianMotion said:


> Seth's injury may turn out to be a good thing for the company. In no way does he deserve the kind of protection he is getting. Maybe they'll be forced to give Dean better booking.


:wall


----------



## Ccoffey89

I suppose this could be a work, and they just left Ambrose out so it would be a bigger moment when they meet in the ring. And both on even playing fields too. Ambrose hurt shoulder and Rollins hurt knee. I wish a report would come out so we can know for sure, this is killing me.


----------



## JacqSparrow

BrownianMotion said:


> Seth's injury may turn out to be a good thing for the company. In no way does he deserve the kind of protection he is getting. Maybe they'll be forced to give Dean better booking.


Erm...y'all do realize that the feud with Seth is the reason why Dean is getting so much good screentime, right?

Oh well, I guess other people would be happier if he feuded with Kane :shrug:


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> I suppose this could be a work, and they just left Ambrose out so it would be a bigger moment when they meet in the ring. And both on even playing fields too. Ambrose hurt shoulder and Rollins hurt knee. I wish a report would come out so we can know for sure, this is killing me.


They left Ambrose out so that Reigns could stand tall at the end of another RAW.


----------



## BrownianMotion

JacqSparrow said:


> Erm...y'all do realize that the feud with Seth is the reason why Dean is getting so much good screentime, right?
> 
> Oh well, I guess other people would be happier if he feuded with Kane :shrug:


So much screen time? He got about 4 minutes tonight.


----------



## JacqSparrow

BrownianMotion said:


> So much screen time? He got about 4 minutes tonight.


How about the past month? It's Raw. It's not the Dean show. At least he's showing how to sell a beatdown.


----------



## BrownianMotion

JacqSparrow said:


> How about the past month? It's Raw. It's not the Dean show. *At least he's showing how to sell a beatdown*.


Which is what he's been doing for weeks now. That's Dolph Ziggler kind of screen time. No thanks.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ambrose vs Kane in a Dumpster Match at Summerslam.


Yup.


----------



## Bushmaster

BrownianMotion said:


> Which is what he's been doing for weeks now. That's Dolph Ziggler kind of screen time. No thanks.


And he's been scaring off Seth and fighting him into the crowd, cutting some entertaining promos. The feud between the 2 would have made both of them stars. Not sure how anyone could find any positive if the feud happens to be cut short.


----------



## JacqSparrow

BrownianMotion said:


> Which is what he's been doing for weeks now. That's Dolph Ziggler kind of screen time. No thanks.


So it would be better if he got Cena-style Superman booking? I thought that's what people here generally complain about.

Dean's been set up as a huge babyface especially after the Shield split. He's getting a lot of promo time, good match time, run-ins, segments...Heck, he and Seth were the main focus of their MITB match and he was set up for the reaction of the night there. I don't see how his booking is somehow bad or even close to Ziggler-like.


----------



## Ccoffey89

JacqSparrow said:


> Erm...y'all do realize that the feud with Seth is the reason why Dean is getting so much good screentime, right?
> 
> Oh well, I guess other people would be happier if he feuded with Kane :shrug:


NO KANE DAMMIT!! :lmao Your awesome Sparrow! I really hope Seth can compete at BG. Please don't let it be serious. If it is though Ambrose needs to get involved with the world title even he doesn't win it. He would still be more relevant and entertaining that most of the roster is right now. USE ONE OF YOU'RE REMAINING 5 LIVES TO CONTINUE SETH!!



JacqSparrow said:


> So it would be better if he got Cena-style Superman booking? I thought that's what people here generally complain about.
> 
> Dean's been set up as a huge babyface especially after the Shield split. He's getting a lot of promo time, good match time, run-ins, segments...Heck, he and Seth were the main focus of their MITB match and he was set up for the reaction of the night there. *I don't see how his booking is somehow bad or even close to Ziggler-like*.


It's definitely not!! He's just over-reacting!


----------



## DGenerationMC

Either Ambrose feuds with Kane or he goes around killing people with forks on live TV.

Your choice, WWE.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sith Rollins said:


> And he's been scaring off Seth and fighting him into the crowd, cutting some entertaining promos. The feud between the 2 would have made both of them stars. Not sure why anyone could find any positive if the feud happens to be cut short.


Because Ambrose has been losing matches the entire feud and getting outsmarted, while Rollins has been protected (since December actually.) Ambrose would have been buried in this feud because it is evident HHH and/or Vince are high on Rollins for some bizarre reason.


----------



## BrownianMotion

JacqSparrow said:


> So it would be better if he got Cena-style Superman booking? I thought that's what people here generally complain about.
> 
> Dean's been set up as a huge babyface especially after the Shield split. He's getting a lot of promo time, good match time, run-ins, segments...Heck, he and Seth were the main focus of their MITB match and he was set up for the reaction of the night there. I don't see how his booking is somehow bad or even close to Ziggler-like.


Yes. Superman booking would have been infinitely better than this.


----------



## LigerJ81

JacqSparrow said:


> Erm...y'all do realize that the feud with Seth is the reason why Dean is getting so much good screentime, right?
> 
> Oh well, I guess other people would be happier if he feuded with Kane :shrug:


I don't think anyone would mind Dean stabbing Kane :draper2


----------



## Bushmaster

BrownianMotion said:


> Because Ambrose has been losing matches the entire feud and getting outsmarted, while Rollins has been protected (since December actually.) Ambrose would have been buried in this feud because it is evident HHH and/or Vince are high on Rollins.


The face usually ends up winning feuds. He's being "buried" despite getting protected and put into positions to get him over with the crowd. Crowds root for the sympathetic babyface and Seth always coming out on top would only cause the crowd to erupt when Dean gets his hands on him and beats him. Tonight sucked because it didn't help but WWE's booking hasn't been the best.

But again, the matches between the 2 could or would have been GOAT. Not sure why anyone would be happy with the feud prematurely ending.


----------



## Empress

Ambrose can feud with Bray if Rollins is really injured. This could be another great feud. I've been underwhelmed by Bray and Jericho.


----------



## JY57

IMO if Rollins is out for awhile than Hunter needs to man up and put his ego aside and work with Ambrose at SSLAM.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DGenerationMC said:


> Either Ambrose feuds with Kane or he goes around killing people with forks on live TV.
> 
> Your choice, WWE.


:cuss: Don't give THEM that choice!!! You out of you're mind, you know what they would pick. :lmao

For real Ambrose needs to unleash hell on every moving thing he comes across. 

OOOOOOHHH Maybe we can get a Hospital segment on MainEvent with Ambrose and Rollins in adjacent rooms where they notice each other and Ambrose stabs Rollins with one of those plastic SPORKS!! I can settle with that for now.


----------



## Bushmaster

JY57 said:


> IMO if Rollins is out for awhile than Hunter needs to man up and put his ego aside and work with Ambrose at SSLAM.


:lmao. Can you already see the reaction when HHH hits the pedigree and pins Dean clean. That match ain't happening unless Dean is booked to look like a main eventer. He and Seth are just upper midcard guys now.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sith Rollins said:


> The face usually ends up winning feuds. He's being "buried" despite getting protected and put into positions to get him over with the crowd. Crowds root for the sympathetic babyface and Seth always coming out on top would only cause the crowd to erupt when Dean gets his hands on him and beats him. Tonight sucked because it didn't help but WWE's booking hasn't been the best.
> 
> But again, the matches between the 2 could or would have been GOAT. Not sure why anyone would be happy with the feud prematurely ending.


At some point he needs to start looking credible. His booking doesn't even match his persona. He's suppose to be a psychotic badass and a tough SOB. Someone like that should not be losing clean with such frequency.

I agree that WWE's booking hasn't been good. That's the problem.


----------



## Ccoffey89

They mentioned WWE.com that Seth took a nasty spill out side the ring and tweaked his knee. The way they wrote it made it seem kayfabe..idk though we'll see


----------



## LigerJ81

If it's nothing serous then he should be ok heading into Battleground. I'm sure they'll find a way to work around it........ 




Inb4 Dean Vs The Demon Kane announcement :vince$


----------



## Rick Sanchez

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> If the worse is to pass, and Seth is out for a long time, then there is still a silver lining for Ambrose. They could change gears, have Ambrose win the vacated MITB contract and turn heel, playing Seth's original role. Which Ambrose with his charisma would nail.


He has a year to cash in, so being injured doesn't vacate Rollins' MITB contract at all.


----------



## Ccoffey89

:banderas :banderas Ambrose is such a bad ass mother fucker though!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

BrownianMotion said:


> At some point he needs to start looking credible. His booking doesn't even match his persona. He's suppose to be a psychotic badass and a tough SOB. Someone like that should not be losing clean with such frequency.
> 
> I agree that WWE's booking hasn't been good. That's the problem.


He lost to Kane via Seth distraction, I think he beat Wade Barrett clean and lost to Orton because he had an injured shoulder. These are the matches that I remember atm, those loses aren't "clean". A clean loss to me is when its one on one and someone wins straight up with no cheating. That's why I never saw Bryan beating Cena at Summerslam as a clean win because his injury kept being played into the match.

I would say his booking does match his persona and character. We saw what he did at MITB, he lost to Kane because he is so fixated on Seth. And tonight everyone is marking over a couple simple words he said that made him look like a badass. A few wins against some randoms would help but WWE really doesn't have any heels to feed him to. 

But yeah, Dean was gonna come out on top eventually. I've been saying it since the beginning, while people whined and said Dean needed to win at MITB to continue the feud I knew Seth would win but Dean would come out on top, unless WWE were using Dean as a steppingstone which would be stupid.

WWE booking does suck, only one man seems to be getting perfect booking :lel


----------



## CM12Punk

The Outlaw Josey Wales said:


> He has a year to cash in, so being injured doesn't vacate Rollins' MITB contract at all.


Kennedy/Anderson had an injury that was only a month and they stripped him off his briefcase at the time so don't say they won't do it.


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> They mentioned WWE.com that Seth took a nasty spill out side the ring and tweaked his knee. The way they wrote it made it seem kayfabe..idk though we'll see


nah dog, if it's on WWE.com it's supppper kayfabe. 



Sith Rollins said:


> WWE booking does suck, only one man seems to be getting perfect booking :lel


Halfieeeeee:cheer:cheer

If beating Kofi on SD and not really having matches after that counts as perfect booking


----------



## Rap God

:mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

Ccoffey89 said:


> :banderas :banderas Ambrose is such a bad ass mother fucker though!! :mark::mark:


Sticking his tongue and saying, "Is that you guys got." Is probably the most bad ass thing to happened on Raw.

Also liked the fact he made the best of an awful situation, and still look like a tough son of a bitch.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> He's like ok..shits about to go down. Lets go.


"Imma gonna stab a motherfucker with a fork" :lmao



DannyMack said:


> Ambrose 3:16


Scumbag 3:16


Jarsy1 said:


>





Ccoffey89 said:


>


BADASS MOFO :banderas

That missed opportunity for return fpalm

But I'm still in no despair over it like some others, it's not like next show Dean would start trading gimmicks with Sandow 

I wonder if Seth (hopefully it's nothing serious) and Dean somehow ended in the same hospital? :homer2






And why would anyone want for Seth to be out of action so Dean can feud with Kane? :argh: :lmao Seth and Dean are in the hottest feud right now, everything else would be moronic unless Seth is legit injured and won't be able to compete  Even then I'd rather take Orton because he and Ambrose can have some great crazed out segments/matches :mark:


----------



## iverson19

I kinda feel like WWE has accidentally made Dean Ambrose into the biggest star coming out of the Shield. That backstage segment where he's out-numbered three to one but takes the fight to them, then after being chokeslammed, rolls over and goes "That all you got?" and there's this huge cheer. I think they could have made him tonight if they'd had him come out of the crowd, all taped up, and jump the Authority and brawled with Rollins to the back...if you know, he hadn't gotten hurt.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DGenerationMC said:


> The only way this RAW can be saved is if Ambrose stabs somebody.
> 
> With a fork.
> 
> Repeatedly.


You and the fork thing :lmao
Every. Single. Time.

Why are people honestly bitching about him not returning? Is it because Raw was really than dire. More than likely. What I'm trying to get at is had he returned after being beaten down, BY THREE GUYS (may I add not just three ordinary guys two veterans and the MITB holder) then people would have a) said something along the lines of SUPER AMBROSE blah blah blah couldn't they make it believable and have him sell the beat down blah blah blah or b) how fucking badass that he dragged himself out to compete in the main event. I'm voting more to the first one though knowing the pettiness of this forum sometimes and how people wanna bitch and moan about anything.

Another thing is his one liners are wonderful. :banderas He comes in and swoops over both Reigns and Cena who looked kinda petulant to me in their pissing contest of a back and forth. Ambrose just straight talked and basically said tuck your dicks back into your pants and get fucking to it. I like a man who takes charge haaaa! :cool2 :lol

As for Reigns and Cena not helping him. Why are we surprised about this? Not gonna help a talent that outshines them both really are they? :lmao :wall

It looked stupid. Even more stupid considering how Cena had been blarting on just seconds earlier how they all needed to stick together, get on the same page. Ya know the usual bullshit.

The worst thing though was how they didn't even have Reigns show any sort of concern. All the brothers stuff - what a crock of shit! I know The Shield is done but C'MON(!!!) it does nothing for the creditability of The Shield as a unit which entirely sucks. They really were an incredible faction to watch on TV don't turn it to shit just because you wanna make a mega star out of just one of them. They all contributed to the success of the stable at least do them and the faction justice, pun not intended. fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicole Queen

*@TMR* Not gonna help a talent that outshines them :lmao Damn right :lol He did outshine them by getting beaten :cool2 GOATs are GOATing even when in dire situations :ambrose3

I don't understand not playing up the Ambreigns in this show, super stupid fpalm Not like Reigns and Cena were busy in that ring fpalm fpalm


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Yesterday was MainEvent boring

I understand why Dean did not appear, he is not SuperDean (Thank God)

But the only thing that happened in this match was the possible Seth injury

Orton vs Kane have better development that SuperRoman vs Authority


----------



## DannyMack

Ccoffey89 said:


> :cuss: Don't give THEM that choice!!! You out of you're mind, you know what they would pick. :lmao
> 
> For real Ambrose needs to unleash hell on every moving thing he comes across.
> 
> OOOOOOHHH Maybe we can get a Hospital segment on MainEvent with Ambrose and Rollins in adjacent rooms where they notice each other and Ambrose stabs Rollins with one of those plastic SPORKS!! I can settle with that for now.


That's a fantastic idea! A little too creative for today's WWE. It would be hilarious seeing them in hospital gowns brawling with eachother. It would be similar to when Austin attacked McMahon in hospital. I'd laugh my ass off if Ambrose knocked out Rollins with a bed-pan.


----------



## Vics1971

Well then, another 3 hours of nonsensical fuck up from Vince and Co...way to go guys! How do they expect to get out of the financial mess they're in with what we were fed last night?

Cena and Reigns, blah! Reigns doesn't bother to help his bro, blah! 

Now, I can see why Ambrose didn't come back after the beating (god forbid he becomes superman 3) but they could maybe have made something more interesting out of it. I did wonder if Rollins was legit injured and they scrapped the idea of Dean coming back in after that happened but I've read reports that they're both fine, albeit from fans loitering around outside after the show. I could go back to saying they're trying to hold Ambrose back, but I'll reserve judgement on that for now, but only for now.:cool2 

Nevertheless, I hope both are fine and the match on Sunday still goes ahead, otherwise I'm not watching. Stick that in your pipes and smoke it WWE!

Just editing to say I'm in stitches here at the thought of Ambrose and Rollins in hospital gowns brandishing bed pans. Book it now!


----------



## Smoogle

it is really bizarre how reigns and ambrose act like they don't even know each other anymore


----------



## Nicole Queen

Just gonna post this part of RAW review from thegoodworker.blogspot.com

_*Once again Dean Ambrose proved himself to be the best part of the WWE, and the reason to watch. And he only had a few minutes of airtime, and got beat-up during most of it.

Dean Ambrose's Titantron interruptions are a delight, and a natural extension of his brash nature. Much like Bray Wyatt, these videos give the wrestler a sense of omnipresence, as though he is always lurking, always ready to strike, and also the grandest, most powerful force in the arena. *

Dean Ambrose's face made massive on the Titantron, looming over Roman Reigns like a Punk Rock God.

*Dean, ironically, was the voice of reason*, insulting Roman and Cena for bickering about who was "the prettiest girl at the dance" and imploring them to get ready for their six-man tag match later in the night.

*He got one of the biggest pops from the crowd as soon as he appeared on-screen.

The WWE Brass better be listening.*

...

Dean's scumbag comment, "Is that all you guys got?" was one of the best uses of that phrase I've ever heard, and it came at just the right time. What made the use of that lovable cliché that much better was the fact that Ambrose had already taken an incredibly severe beating.

He has the ability to take the cheesy, 80s action-hero phraseology and personae and turn it into something powerful and pertinent.

He's been compared to The Joker. I've compared him to Riggs from Lethal Weapon. But he's also a touch of Cool Hand Luke and John McClane thrown in for good measure.

And he's completely Dean Ambrose.

...

It's good that he didn't show up to save the day at the end of the show, because such would have been too reminiscent of his previous run-ins. This is a welcome change of pace in the Rollins/Ambrose feud, which makes Dean look even stronger, more human, and increasingly sympathetic.

...

Dean is clearly the best character on the roster, the star of any segment he's in..._

:banderas

People tuning in just to see Scumbag raising hell :cool2 kada


----------



## DannyMack

Dean is clearly the best character on the roster said:


> :banderas


YUP. I'm starting to get the feeling that he is beeing held back slightly so that he doesn't outshine Cena & Reigns (a.k.a. The Golden Boys). The problem with that is in 1 minute he outperformed both of them on the mic by a massive degree. Even the beatdown and the "Is that all you guys got?" was more entertaining than the Cena/Reigns confrontation. If they don't want Ambrose to outshine The Golden Boys they might as well fire him now because the instant he appears on screen he stands out as the brightest shining star in WWE.


----------



## Nicole Queen

DannyMack said:


> YUP. I'm starting to get the feeling that he is beeing held back slightly so that he doesn't outshine Cena & Reigns (a.k.a. The Golden Boys). The problem with that is in 1 minute he outperformed both of them on the mic by a massive degree. Even the beatdown and the "Is that all you guys got?" was more entertaining than the Cena/Reigns confrontation. If they don't want Ambrose to outshine The Golden Boys *they might as well fire him now* because the instant he appears on screen he stands out as the brightest shining star in WWE.


 No future endeavors, thanks a lot :side:

But yeah, stealing the show by getting beaten :lol Too good for words :ambrose3


----------



## OMGeno

I didn't watch the last hour-ish of Raw...but Dean didn't come back and Seth might be injured? What.The.Fuck.WWE.


----------



## The True Believer

I didn't watch RAW for the second week in a row but I caught Dean Ambrose's promo.

:banderas

This guy can read the Special of the Day from a Applebee's menu and have me intrigued the entire way through.


----------



## Brodus Clay

Couldn't watch RAW complete but I saw the opening segment too, imo Ambrose it's the perfect face we want now, not corny stuff, repetitive chants or superman antics....

Vince and HHH please don't Sandow this guy


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Nicole Queen said:


> *@TMR* Not gonna help a talent that outshines them :lmao Damn right :lol He did outshine them by getting beaten :cool2 GOATs are GOATing even when in dire situations :ambrose3
> 
> I don't understand not playing up the Ambreigns in this show, super stupid fpalm Not like Reigns and Cena were busy in that ring fpalm fpalm


Maybe Cena and Reigns were trying to help, but they couldn't find Ambrose's super secret location :side:


----------



## Vics1971

I read something amusing on my net travels earlier. It was an obviously made up conversation between Cena, Reigns and Ambrose explaining why they didn't get to help him. I wish I could find it now. I found it funny anyway.


----------



## Nicole Queen

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Maybe Cena and Reigns were trying to help, but they couldn't find Ambrose's super secret location :side:


:lol I though this too but they could at least have shown Reigns running to the back to see where Dean is :side:

Wynter selling me Ambreigns as superior :side: :side:


----------



## OMGeno

I know that no one knows what's going on with Seth yet, but if he's legit injured I'm a little worried about what WWE will do with Dean. With so many wrestlers who have absolutely zero direction, it's hard to put faith in creative to come up with something good for Dean.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Don't know if this image url works.











Saves Cena last week, watches Ambrose get mugged this week. :clap

DAT Brotherhood. Ambreigns :ti :lel :booklel


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAVEN said:


> Don't know if this image url works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saves Cena last week, watches Ambrose get mugged this week. :clap
> 
> 
> 
> DAT Brotherhood. Ambreigns :ti :lel :booklel



Trying to not laugh out loud at work. The clueless looks on both Reigns' and Cena's faces in those screencaps pretty much sums it up :lol 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAVEN said:


> Saves Cena last week, watches Ambrose get mugged this week. :clap
> 
> DAT Brotherhood. Ambreigns :ti :lel :booklel


DAT Ceneigns :cena5

Could have given their damn reactions at least :side:


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown.

Wanted an Austinesque save from Dean. Obviously left disappointed.


----------



## Shenroe

DannyMack said:


> YUP. I'm starting to get the feeling that *he is beeing held back slightly* so that he doesn't outshine Cena & Reigns (a.k.a. The Golden Boys). The problem with that is in 1 minute he outperformed both of them on the mic by a massive degree. Even the beatdown and the "Is that all you guys got?" was more entertaining than the Cena/Reigns confrontation.


Of course he's being held back :fpalm. First his booking, then his match at battleground get downplayed. Now WWE don't even want him in "1 of the biggest main event or RAW history" because he's not worth it. The guy got beatdown for the #3323455th time no fucks given no hype. At this point I wasn't feeling that segment but "oh well if they make him come back like MITB it's worth it"..So I went to bed. And i now i woke up to watch the rest of RAW confident that Dean will make 1 or 2 appearance plus wrestle but no of course vintage WWE, the main event went like nothing happened and no runs in but a predictable spear to end the show once again. 
What was the POINT of that beat down? Don't give me that sympathy crap, he's not Daniel Bryan who was smaller than everybody else and was the only way to get him over etc. Dean Ambrose is a 6'4 230 lbs badass SOB who is stellar on the mic and can wrestle, why the fuck does he take so much beating? Why the fuck did he not wrestle in the main event like everybody else? Does any other top players gets beatendown every other show?

I swear bar maybe 2-3 posters everybody here is Jesus, everything is always cool for them :lol turning the other cheek and whatnot. I know i might make some angry but how can you see this shit and always find excuses to WWE.



> If they don't want Ambrose to outshine The Golden Boys they might as well fire him now because the instant he appears on screen he stands out as the brightest shining star in WWE.


Of course he must get released if this shit continue, he deserves to be at the absolute top or bust. Get used to build Roman up, 1/3rd of arguably the greatest wwe faction ever to end up like this. He's not a Sandow/Mckintyre who needs wwe more than wwe needs them, he gets released anther crop of indy companies/ Japanese will line up to make him their world champ. Then WWE after struggling to get the excitement baack will crawl towards him again begging to come back. 
Rant over/.


----------



## Vics1971

RAVEN said:


> Don't know if this image url works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saves Cena last week, watches Ambrose get mugged this week. :clap
> 
> DAT Brotherhood. Ambreigns :ti :lel :booklel


This is funny.:lmao

I wish I could find what I saw though.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> Of course he's being held back :fpalm. First his booking, then his match at battleground get downplayed. Now WWE don't even want him in "1 of the biggest main event or RAW history" because he's not worth it. The guy got beatdown for the #3323455th time no fucks given no hype. At this point I wasn't feeling that segment but "oh well if they make him come back like MITB it's worth it"..So I went to bed. And i now i woke up to watch the rest of RAW confident that Dean will make 1 or 2 appearance plus wrestle but no of course vintage WWE, the main event went like nothing happened and no runs in but a predictable spear to end the show once again.
> What was the POINT of that beat down? Don't give me that sympathy crap, he's not Daniel Bryan who was smaller than everybody else and was the only way to get him over etc. Dean Ambrose is a 6'4 230 lbs badass SOB who is stellar on the mic and can wrestle, why the fuck does he take so much beating? Why the fuck did he not wrestle in the main event like everybody else? Does any other top players gets beatendown every other show?
> 
> I swear bar maybe 2-3 posters everybody here is Jesus, everything is always cool for them :lol turning the other cheek and whatnot. I know i might make some angry but how can you see this shit and always find excuses to WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he must get released if this shit continue, he deserves to be at the absolute top or bust. Get used to build Roman up, 1/3rd of arguably the greatest wwe faction ever to end up like this. He's not a Sandow/Mckintyre who needs wwe more than wwe needs them, he gets released anther crop of indy companies/ Japanese will line up to make him their world champ. *Then WWE after struggling to get the excitement baack will crawl towards him again begging to come back.*
> Rant over/.


Shenroe with that angry #swag :dance

Imma gonna support a few other posters that we definitely don't need Super Dean happening, that's just gonna fuck him over more than the beatdowns which Bryan or no, get sympathy for everyone as long as they are believable :shrug Plus, those run-ins would get predictable as much as Reigns spearing someone fpalm And Ambrose should be everything but predictable

Preach that bolded part :cool2 Ambrose will always be on top of the jungle regardless of it's location :cool2:cool2

*@TMR* said it - can't have a scumbag outshine them Golden boys : That's the only reason I can think of them not putting him there; waiting to see how they will spin this out if Seth is actually injured :hmm:


----------



## DannyMack

If Seth is genuinely injured and out of action for the foreseeable future they could quite easily bring forward the Reigns vs HHH match for NOC and have it at SS, leaving Orton to face Ambrose at SS. They could probably keep Ambrose off of BG to sell the beatdown. After a short feud with Orton he could move on to Wyatt till the end of the year. It all depends on how prominent they want Ambrose to be moving forward on WWE programming. That's what I would suggest anyway. 

What do you guys think they'll do with Ambrose if Rollins is seriously injured?


----------



## Nicole Queen

I'm hoping for Ambrose/Orton feud for now. But they will need to bring back some of Orton's craziness to really be great :lol Orton needs to go back to the Dark Side :side:

I wanted and still do a BNB/Ambrose feud so hopefully we can see that too sometimes soon when Barrett is cleared, as well as the required Ambrose/Bray :cool2

Those are my top 4 feuds for DA GOAT right now, but he can be the perfect opponent for anybody as Regal said, so as long it's not some old wrestler (except Triple H) I'm fine with it if it's well-build.


----------



## Empress

DannyMack said:


> If Seth is genuinely injured and out of action for the foreseeable future they could quite easily bring forward the Reigns vs HHH match for NOC and have it at SS, leaving Orton to face Ambrose at SS. They could probably keep Ambrose off of BG to sell the beatdown. After a short feud with Orton he could move on to Wyatt till the end of the year. It all depends on how prominent they want Ambrose to be moving forward on WWE programming. That's what I would suggest anyway.
> 
> What do you guys think they'll do with Ambrose if Rollins is seriously injured?


I'd like to see Ambrose involved with Bray or Orton if Rollins is injured. 

As for Dean's beatdowns, I have no interest in seeing him turned into Daniel Bryan 2.0 I know some of you are quick to lay the blame at WWE protecting the "golden boys", but the WWE has adopted this thinking that most of the babyfaces need to have their asses kicked week in, week out to overcome the odds. I got tired of it when it was Daniel and I'm not supporting it with Ambrose. Dean's character is a street fighter, not an underdog who needs to be saved every week.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

watch wwe have cena get beatdown and have ambrose come to the rescue :lel


----------



## DannyMack

Nicole Queen said:


> I'm hoping for Ambrose/Orton feud for now. But they will need to bring back some of Orton's craziness to really be great :lol Orton needs to go back to the Dark Side :side:
> 
> I wanted and still do a BNB/Ambrose feud so hopefully we can see that too sometimes soon when Barrett is cleared, as well as the required Ambrose/Bray :cool2
> 
> Those are my top 4 feuds for DA GOAT right now, but he can be the perfect opponent for anybody as Regal said, so as long it's not some old wrestler (except Triple H) I'm fine with it if it's well-build.


I wouldn't mind seeing Ambrose vs HHH at Mania next year though, especially if he continues as an anti-authority figure. A win over HHH at Mania still means something even though he hasn't won a lot of singles matches in the last few years. Being against HHH automatically makes it one of the marquee matches at Mania, meaning the feud should get a decent amount of spotlight. All 3 former Shield members need big wins over veterans at Mania to establish them as the future top guys in WWE. We're probably getting Reigns vs Lesnar, which leaves Ambrose vs HHH and maybe something like Rollins vs Y2J? As I said earlier it all depends on how prominent WWE wants to book Ambrose moving forward.


----------



## Nicole Queen

DannyMack said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing Ambrose vs HHH at Mania next year though, especially if he continues as an anti-authority figure. A win over HHH at Mania still means something even though he hasn't won a lot of singles matches in the last few years. Being against HHH automatically makes it one of the marquee matches at Mania, meaning the feud should get a decent amount of spotlight. All 3 former Shield members need big wins over veterans at Mania to establish them as the future top guys in WWE. We're probably getting Reigns vs Lesnar, which leaves Ambrose vs HHH and maybe something like Rollins vs Y2J? As I said earlier it all depends on how prominent WWE wants to book Ambrose moving forward.


Ambrose vs HHH :mark:

Rollins vs Y2J :mark:

Plus, any kind of Ambrose/Y2J interaction :mark::mark:

Imagine Reigns winning over HHH at NOC but Ambrose getting the WM win over HHH :booklel


----------



## Joshi Judas

Apparently Rollins is fine and was just selling according to Meltzer and PWInsider so the feud looks to be safe for now bama4


----------



## Empress

RAVEN said:


> Apparently Rollins is fine and was just selling according to Meltzer and PWInsider so the feud looks to be safe for now bama4


I'm very glad to hear that Seth is fine and was just working us!


----------



## OMGeno

Hopefully the injury being a work is true and I guess we will find out the purpose behind it at BG...or even on Smackdown this week.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Empress said:


> I'm very glad to hear that Seth is fine and was just working us!


Still a little worried lol, hopefully the reports are true.


----------



## DannyMack

RAVEN said:


> Apparently Rollins is fine and was just selling according to Meltzer and PWInsider so the feud looks to be safe for now bama4


Phew! Thank goodness for that. I guess that means the Ambrose/Rollins GOAT feud can continue :


----------



## OMGeno

Not really sure what the point of both of them going into the PPV with kayfabe injuries would be?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Well both can work on each other's limbs, thus making for a good story in the ring, also makes the fans want to see them go at it 100% at Summerslam.

Honestly, more that I think of it, I feel this match may not go that long. They'll instantly start going at it full force, balls to the wall and something stops the match 10, 12 minutes in max. Like a teaser for the real deal at SS.


----------



## OMGeno

They handled the feud so well up until last night. I just feel like it's a kind of shitty way to leave it on the Raw right before the PPV. I know that they will have another match at Summerslam, but why do they both have to be "injured" for the first match? Just feels like WWE dropped the ball a bit this week. They know that most people care about Ambrose/Rollins more than the Fatal 4 Way so they've kind of tried to dim down Ambrose/Rollins in favor of the Fatal 4 Way which people won't give a shit about regardless.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They'll likely have Rollins capitalize on Dean's injured shoulder and play up the fact that Ambrose is injured so his comeback spots have more sympathy and he looks like the underdog.

I don't think they intended to let Rollins play up an injury in hindsight. He just sold too well lol :lol He only got out of the way so the 4 guys in the main event could trade finishers fpalm


----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> They handled the feud so well up until last night. I just feel like it's a kind of shitty way to leave it on the Raw right before the PPV. I know that they will have another match at Summerslam, but why do they both have to be "injured" for the first match? Just feels like WWE dropped the ball a bit this week. They know that most people care about Ambrose/Rollins more than the Fatal 4 Way so they've kind of tried to dim down Ambrose/Rollins in favor of the Fatal 4 Way which people won't give a shit about regardless.


Yeah, it's said that just because Ambrose/Rollins is more over than the F4 they are going to possibly screw that over a match that we all know the outcome of :side:



RAVEN said:


> They'll likely have Rollins capitalize on Dean's injured shoulder and play up the fact that Ambrose is injured so his comeback spots have more sympathy and he looks like the underdog.
> 
> I don't think they intended to let Rollins play up an injury in hindsight. He just sold too well lol :lol He only got out of the way so the 4 guys in the main event could trade finishers fpalm


Quoth the Raven :lol

The of them being injured will make the psychology in the match even better but I'm expecting some fuckery when they are kept in the ring for small amount of time, just for it to be a teaser for SS.

And isn't finisher trading the trending finisher of every pointless match in WWE? :HHH2 Not much big excitement :lmao in the main event aside from that, what with Ambrose not appearing :side:


----------



## DannyMack

With both of them being 'injured' going into the match, we could have a situation like HHH vs HBK RR 2004 where they beat eachother up so bad that they knock eachother down after a gruelling 20+ minute match and can't answer the referees count of 10, leading to a draw. This could build more hype to SS where they can face off in something like a street fight where we'll find out who is the 'better man'. That way this could carry on to HIAC (this was rumoured to be where they have their blow-off match).

Battleground - Singles Match - Draw
SummerSlam - Street Fight - Ambrose wins
Night Of Champions - MITB Contract On The Line - Rollins wins
Hell In A Cell - HIAC Match - Ambrose wins

That's how I would book it. Rollins exits the feud still carrying the MITB briefcase and Ambrose gets the final definitive win in the feud. Everybody wins!


----------



## A-C-P

OMGeno said:


> They handled the feud so well up until last night. I just feel like it's a kind of shitty way to leave it on the Raw right before the PPV. I know that they will have another match at Summerslam, but why do they both have to be "injured" for the first match? Just feels like WWE dropped the ball a bit this week. They know that most people care about Ambrose/Rollins more than the Fatal 4 Way so they've kind of tried to dim down Ambrose/Rollins in favor of the Fatal 4 Way which people won't give a shit about regardless.


Can't have Ambrose and Rollins outshining the 2 Golden Boys on the go home show to Battleground. WWE sensed that the Ambrose/Rollins feud has garnered more interest from the fans, so they wanted the Title match build to shone last night.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*@DannyMack* Nice idea, the BG draw finish would definitely hype SS even more. The injuries are interesting addition to their feud but even with this being their hottest commodity, I don't think WWE will truly capitalize on that. Especially if they see how much the indy guys outshine their Golden Boys (new ship name :lmao) and are not happy with that result. As if any match for the title would gain more interest with Cena/Reigns/Orton/Kane in it than the GOAT feud :side:


----------



## OMGeno

A-C-P said:


> Can't have Ambrose and Rollins outshining the 2 Golden Boys on the go home show to Battleground. WWE sensed that the Ambrose/Rollins feud has garnered more interest from the fans, so they wanted the Title match build to shone last night.


And we all know that despite all of this, the Ambrose/Rollins match will STILL be much better than the F4.


----------



## Nicole Queen

:banderas How the tides have been turned :banderas

Ambrose and Rollins are the breakout stars now and have feud that people are the most invested in, while some months ago it was "Ambrose and Rollins will disappear the second the Shield breaks" :lmao

GOATs GOATing it :ambrose3 :rollins

I don't think I have ever in my entire life been hyped for anything wrestling-related so much as to where this all will go.


----------



## OMGeno

Nicole Queen said:


> :banderas How the tides have been turned :banderas
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins are the breakout stars now and have feud that people are the most invested in, while some months ago it was "Ambrose and Rollins will disappear the second the Shield breaks" :lmao
> 
> GOATs GOATing it :ambrose3 :rollins


That doesn't mean that WWE can't squash it if they wanted though and they kind of proved that last night. They will give airtime to who they want to give airtime to (Cena/Reigns/Orton/Kane), not who the fans care about most. I'm very interested to see what this next week brings, Smackdown, BG and RAW. Hopefully WWE keeps their momentum going despite them being more over than the main event.


----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> That doesn't mean that WWE can't squash it if they wanted though and they kind of proved that last night. They will give airtime to who they want to give airtime to (Cena/Reigns/Orton/Kane), not who the fans care about most. I'm very interested to see what this next week brings, Smackdown, BG and RAW. Hopefully WWE keeps their momentum going despite them being more over than the main event.


Yeah, I agree they can easily pull the trigger on them but I'm trying to be optimistic :

And sometimes, even when they try to push someone down they just elevate him for the fans :bryan :cool2 And how moronic would they be to miss out on those two fpalm

#CreamRisesToTheTop

:lol Ambrose/Rollins more over than the main event :lmao This is just glorious


:side: Waiting for Pyro and Shenroe to rain on my parade :side:


----------



## Romangirl252

I was live at Monday Night Raw last night and Dean was awesome...I was hoping Dean would of came out at the end but he didn't so I'm sad I didn't get to see him wrestle live


----------



## BrownianMotion

Jesus fucking Christ. I had high hopes despite Dean's horrendous booking (horrendous is an understatement) that he would still reach the pinnacle due to his talent and his fans demanding that he be booked better (like Daniel Bryan's fans did for him.) But apparently you're all perfectly satisfied with him either getting beat down or defeated cleanly every single RAW and Smackdown simply because he isn't getting "superman booking."

You all fucking loved his return at MITB after he was taken backstage due to a kayfabe shoulder injury. Don't tell me that you didn't want him returning last night and raising hell in the main event. You're all just making excuses for the WWE's booking now.

Maybe Daniel Bryan's fans were just more loyal to him than you guys are to Dean.


----------



## Romangirl252

Everybody was chanting 'We want Ambrose' all through the main event...people in Richmond love Dean


----------



## Nicole Queen

We all wanted him to return but he didn't so :shrug

I'd rather had him driving an ambulance to the ring :lol instead of seeing Reigns stand tall again fpalm 

Doesn't change the fact that I don't want Ambrose to always stand tall and win every match because that type of booking will ruin his whole character and it would turn off fans eventually. If you're actually real Dean fan I think you shouldn't want him to be cookie cutter Cena 3.0 and get that kind of booking.

There will be plenty more opportunies where he would be injured and come raise hell, you people making every little thing as if it's the worst booking decision EVER! is just putting me off fpalm Can't wait to see what bitching would be going on the next few years, considering that for one month everybody is losing any faith that Dean would somehow look good in this feud, even though we're probably not even in the middle of it.

:side: Gonna go amuse myself in the Reigns thread because this one is getting darker again :side:


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


> We all wanted him to return but he didn't so :shrug
> 
> I'd rather had him driving an ambulance to the ring :lol instead of seeing Reigns stand tall again fpalm
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that I don't want Ambrose to always stand tall and win every match because that type of booking will ruin his whole character and it would turn off fans eventually. If you're actually real Dean fan I think you shouldn't want him to be cookie cutter Cena 3.0 and get that kind of booking.
> 
> There will be plenty more opportunies where he would be injured and come raise hell, you people making every little thing as if it's the worst booking decision EVER! is just putting me off fpalm Can't wait to see what bitching would be going on the next few years, considering that for one month everybody is losing any faith that Dean would somehow look good in this feud, even though we're probably not even in the middle of it.
> 
> :side: Gonna go amuse myself in the Reigns thread because this one is getting darker again :side:


It wouldn't ruin his character at all. That type of booking doesn't work for Cena because he's a fruity pebble, a cheesy face, and he isn't taken seriously as someone who could stand tall all the time. On the other hand, Dean is seen as a tough SOB, a fucking badass, and as an asskicker. This type of booking would serve him very well. The kind of booking he is receiving now doesn't match his persona at all.


----------



## Odo

BrownianMotion said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. I had high hopes despite Dean's horrendous booking (horrendous is an understatement) that he would still reach the pinnacle due to his talent and his fans demanding that he be booked better (like Daniel Bryan's fans did for him.) But apparently you're all perfectly satisfied with him either getting beat down or defeated cleanly every single RAW and Smackdown simply because he isn't getting "superman booking."
> 
> You all fucking loved his return at MITB after he was taken backstage due to a kayfabe shoulder injury. Don't tell me that you didn't want him returning last night and raising hell in the main event. You're all just making excuses for the WWE's booking now.
> 
> Maybe Daniel Bryan's fans were just more loyal to him than you guys are to Dean.


The only thing his fans really care about is the story his feud with Rollins tells. So long as he comes out of it looking good, all is well. Who gives a shit if he loses random matches on SD/Raw?


----------



## BrownianMotion

Canelo said:


> The only thing his fans really care about is the story his feud with Rollins tells. So long as he comes out of it looking good, all is well. Who gives a shit if he loses random matches on SD/Raw?


At this point he isn't even credible enough to win his feud with Rollins. They have a long way to go in order to build him up as a credible threat to Rollins.


----------



## Belladonna29

RAVEN said:


> Don't know if this image url works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saves Cena last week, watches Ambrose get mugged this week. :clap
> 
> DAT Brotherhood. Ambreigns :ti :lel :booklel


Someone on Tumblr who said they were at Raw, mentioned that Roman and Cena did drop their mics run to the back to help Dean during the beatdown. However, it's still a logic FAIL for me because 1.) We weren't shown them running to the back on camera when it happened or during a recap, 2.)None of the commentators mentioned the Roman and Cena ran to back to help Dean at all 3.) Roman and Cena didn't talk about helping Dean during their little convo later in the night either. So sure, Roman and Cena don't look silly to the live crowd, but what about everyone else? That's just lazy directing, IMO. Why wouldn't you show Reigns--who supposed to be the #2 face in the company right now--running to help his best friend in need? 




RAVEN said:


> Apparently Rollins is fine and was just selling according to Meltzer and PWInsider so the feud looks to be safe for now bama4


Yeah, I just saw a couple of reports about Rollins being fine and the injury being a work. But then it stands that it wasn't injury improv keeping Dean from running back at the end--they booked him to cut an awesome 1 minute promo, and then get beatdown for 3 mintues, and disappear on a go-home Raw (WTH, Creative?). They'll probably try to make up for it by having him look stronger on SD, but SD isn't Raw. But I will say this--I'm starting to think Dean will win at the Battlegroud now. The case isn't on the line and it's not the blowoff match in the feud. Dean needs a win and Seth already had his PPV victory at MITB; if the feud is going to continue with some balance, Dean should go over on Sunday.


----------



## Empress

BrownianMotion said:


> Jesus fucking Christ. I had high hopes despite Dean's horrendous booking (horrendous is an understatement) that he would still reach the pinnacle due to his talent and his fans demanding that he be booked better (like Daniel Bryan's fans did for him.) But apparently you're all perfectly satisfied with him either getting beat down or defeated cleanly every single RAW and Smackdown simply because he isn't getting "superman booking."
> 
> You all fucking loved his return at MITB after he was taken backstage due to a kayfabe shoulder injury. Don't tell me that you didn't want him returning last night and raising hell in the main event. You're all just making excuses for the WWE's booking now.
> 
> Maybe Daniel Bryan's fans were just more loyal to him than you guys are to Dean.


I agree with you. At first, I thought you were just seeing the worst case scenario, but if these beatdowns continue, Dean will just come across as a bitch. I'm not sure why anyone would want him getting beat up every week. At first, I thought it was leading to something, but no. I want Ambrose to be Ambrose, not Daniel Bryan 2.0 who gets his ass kicked every week. He should be doing the ass kicking.


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> It wouldn't ruin his character at all. That type of booking doesn't work for Cena because he's a fruity pebble, a cheesy face, and he isn't taken seriously as someone who could stand tall all the time. On the other hand, Dean is seen as a tough SOB, a fucking badass, and as an asskicker. This type of booking would serve him very well. The kind of booking he is receiving now doesn't match his persona at all.


This type of booking serves him very well because he can pull it off but I wouldn't want it because the crowds are super fickle those days and no matter how badass you are they can easily turn against you.

The "undergod"-esque type of booking works much better for me because it gets the people behind him, makes them want to see him get his revenge and there are plenty ways he can go off the deep end if he loses a certain match he views as important.

There's a reason that matches center on faces getting beaten up for some time because that's the kind of thing that sells the match/storyline/wrestler if you want. What would make people invest long-term in a guy who always stands tall and never looks weak for a second? Even Stone Cold was not booked this way in matches and he had back-and-forth with plenty of guys, be it in the in ring or the mic.

People don't want guys like Sandow getting squashed in every match because it makes them jobbers, but they also want guys squashing everybody? :side: Does no one want somewhatunpredictable back-and-forth where you can see both guys winning eventually? Am I the only one who thinks in this obviously fucked up way? :|

Dean might get beaten up a lot but he hasn't actually jobbed to everyone the way some here say it; plus he also keeps off Seth cashing in which doesn't seem very bitch-y to me, considering he's screwing the Chosen boy. But eh, I'm not real Ambrose fan because I want him to appear weak at times to keep the crowd invested :side: Not like Wrestling 101 is all about that :side:


PS. Do hope they pick up on the Orton/Ambrose, even though Orton might somewhat feud with Kane, who knows? :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAVEN said:


> Apparently Rollins is fine and was just selling according to Meltzer and PWInsider so the feud looks to be safe for now bama4



Fuck you Rollins. Don't do that to my nerves :lmao


----------



## Belladonna29

Empress said:


> I agree with you. At first, I thought you were just seeing the worst case scenario, but if these beatdowns continue, Dean will just come across as a bitch. I'm not sure why anyone would want him getting beat up every week. At first, I thought it was leading to something, but no. I want Ambrose to be Ambrose, not Daniel Bryan 2.0 who gets his ass kicked every week. He should be doing the ass kicking.


The constant beatdowns are only detrimental if Dean doesn't get any revenge. Plenty of RAWs back in the day ended with free-for-all beatdowns, but the faces got back at the heels rather quickly, so that's what they need to do here. Everyone figured Dean was born-and-breed to be a demented superheel--I feel like the beatdowns is Creative's way of trying to make sure he comes across as sympathetic so he can keep his heelish tendencies, but still get cheered. But he's getting cheered, probably more than they thought he would anyway, so why overdo the beatdowns? They need to let up and allow Dean to be the one 'standing tall' at the end of these shows sometimes. *Not all the time, just sometimes.* And I'd like it to be more than just because he ruined a Seth cash-in.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


> This type of booking serves him very well because he can pull it off but I wouldn't want it because the crowds are super fickle those days and no matter how badass you are they can easily turn against you.
> 
> The "undergod"-esque type of booking works much better for me because it gets the people behind him, makes them want to see him get his revenge and there are plenty ways he can go off the deep end if he loses a certain match he views as important.
> 
> There's a reason that matches center on faces getting beaten up for some time because that's the kind of thing that sells the match/storyline/wrestler if you want. What would make people invest long-term in a guy who always stands tall and never looks weak for a second? Even Stone Cold was not booked this way in matches and he had back-and-forth with plenty of guys, be it in the in ring or the mic.
> 
> People don't want guys like Sandow getting squashed in every match because it makes them jobbers, but they also want guys squashing everybody? :side: Does no one want somewhatunpredictable back-and-forth where you can see both guys winning eventually? Am I the only one who thinks in this obviously fucked up way? :|
> 
> Dean might get beaten up a lot but he hasn't actually jobbed to everyone the way some here say it; plus he also keeps off Seth cashing in which doesn't seem very bitch-y to me, considering he's screwing the Chosen boy. But eh, I'm not real Ambrose fan because I want him to appear weak at times to keep the crowd invested :side: Not like Wrestling 101 is all about that :side:
> 
> 
> PS. Do hope they pick up on the Orton/Ambrose, even though Orton might somewhat feud with Kane, who knows? :side:


I didn't say you weren't a real Ambrose fan. Everyone in this thread is a _real_ Ambrose fan. What I am saying is that Daniel Bryan fans are more loyal and overall much better than Dean Ambrose fans.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Just gonna post this part of RAW review from thegoodworker.blogspot.com
> 
> _*Once again Dean Ambrose proved himself to be the best part of the WWE, and the reason to watch. And he only had a few minutes of airtime, and got beat-up during most of it.
> 
> Dean Ambrose's Titantron interruptions are a delight, and a natural extension of his brash nature. Much like Bray Wyatt, these videos give the wrestler a sense of omnipresence, as though he is always lurking, always ready to strike, and also the grandest, most powerful force in the arena. *
> 
> Dean Ambrose's face made massive on the Titantron, looming over Roman Reigns like a Punk Rock God.
> 
> *Dean, ironically, was the voice of reason*, insulting Roman and Cena for bickering about who was "the prettiest girl at the dance" and imploring them to get ready for their six-man tag match later in the night.
> 
> *He got one of the biggest pops from the crowd as soon as he appeared on-screen.
> 
> The WWE Brass better be listening.*
> 
> ...
> 
> Dean's scumbag comment, "Is that all you guys got?" was one of the best uses of that phrase I've ever heard, and it came at just the right time. What made the use of that lovable cliché that much better was the fact that Ambrose had already taken an incredibly severe beating.
> 
> He has the ability to take the cheesy, 80s action-hero phraseology and personae and turn it into something powerful and pertinent.
> 
> He's been compared to The Joker. I've compared him to Riggs from Lethal Weapon. But he's also a touch of Cool Hand Luke and John McClane thrown in for good measure.
> 
> And he's completely Dean Ambrose.
> 
> ...
> 
> It's good that he didn't show up to save the day at the end of the show, because such would have been too reminiscent of his previous run-ins. This is a welcome change of pace in the Rollins/Ambrose feud, which makes Dean look even stronger, more human, and increasingly sympathetic.
> 
> ...
> 
> Dean is clearly the best character on the roster, the star of any segment he's in..._
> 
> :banderas
> 
> People tuning in just to see Scumbag raising hell :cool2 kada


:banderas :banderas He's becoming a top draw already!



Nicole Queen said:


> :lol I though this too but they could *at least have shown Reigns running to the back to see where Dean is* :side:
> 
> Wynter selling me Ambreigns as superior :side: :side:


That's what I'm saying, the whole time the authority was beating Ambrose down I'm thinking Reigns is gonna come back and help. Then when he didn't I was picturing that both Cena and Reigns were just standing there in the ring the whole time watching him get jumped. fpalm they could have cut away fro the brawl to show them running back there but...wwe logic strikes again. 



DannyMack said:


> With both of them being 'injured' going into the match, we could have a situation like HHH vs HBK RR 2004 where they beat eachother up so bad that they knock eachother down after a gruelling 20+ minute match and can't answer the referees count of 10, leading to a draw. This could build more hype to SS where they can face off in something like a street fight where we'll find out who is the 'better man'. That way this could carry on to HIAC (this was rumoured to be where they have their blow-off match).
> 
> Battleground - Singles Match - Draw
> SummerSlam - Street Fight - Ambrose wins
> Night Of Champions - MITB Contract On The Line - Rollins wins
> Hell In A Cell - HIAC Match - Ambrose wins
> 
> That's how I would book it. Rollins exits the feud still carrying the MITB briefcase and Ambrose gets the final definitive win in the feud. Everybody wins!


That's what I've been thinking too, and it seems even more likely now. I'm guessing they both might get a 10 count or something to rule it a no-contest. 



Romangirl252 said:


> *Everybody was chanting 'We want Ambrose' all through the main event*...people in Richmond love Dean


:mark: that's whats up. The only chant I heard during the maineven was the stupid "Lets go Cena"/"Cena Sucks" chant. Every match he is in that's what the most popular chant is. If people get their head out of their asses and chant for the people they want it would make more a statement. 



Nicole Queen said:


> We all wanted him to return but he didn't so :shrug
> 
> *I'd rather had him driving an ambulance to the ring *:lol instead of seeing Reigns stand tall again fpalm
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that I don't want Ambrose to always stand tall and win every match because that type of booking will ruin his whole character and it would turn off fans eventually. If you're actually real Dean fan I think you shouldn't want him to be cookie cutter Cena 3.0 and get that kind of booking.
> 
> There will be plenty more opportunies where he would be injured and come raise hell, you people making every little thing as if it's the worst booking decision EVER! is just putting me off fpalm Can't wait to see what bitching would be going on the next few years, considering that for one month everybody is losing any faith that Dean would somehow look good in this feud, even though we're probably not even in the middle of it.
> 
> :side: Gonna go amuse myself in the Reigns thread because this one is getting darker again :side:


I hyped myself up too much for that to happen, that I was disappointed when he didn't show up at all. 

I'm thinking though that this is better for the feud it hindsight. Now people have to watch BG to see these two lock up in combat. They are doing a good job with these two and keeping them apart from each other to build the anticipation for when they actually get it on. I know I can't wait!! :mark::mark:


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> I didn't say you weren't a real Ambrose fan. Everyone in this thread is a _real_ Ambrose fan. What I am saying is that Daniel Bryan fans are more loyal and overall much better than Dean Ambrose fans.


Daniel Bryan fans had to put up with bad booking for a lot longer than 2 months though. I think there are some fans who are still HOPING that Ambrose's booking is just shit RIGHT NOW and won't be that way long term. I think we can all agree that what happened last night was total bullshit.


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> Daniel Bryan fans had to put up with bad booking for a lot longer than 2 months though. I think there are some fans who are still HOPING that Ambrose's booking is just shit RIGHT NOW and won't be that way long term. *I think we can all agree that what happened last night was total bullshit*.


Unfortunately we can't. Just read this thread - many people are happy that he didn't come out because it would have been superman booking.


----------



## Empress

Belladonna29 said:


> The constant beatdowns are only detrimental if Dean doesn't get any revenge. Plenty of RAWs back in the day ended with free-for-all beatdowns, but the faces got back at the heels rather quickly, so that's what they need to do here. Everyone figured Dean was born-and-breed to be a demented superheel--I feel like the beatdowns is Creative's way of trying to make sure he comes across as sympathetic so he can keep his heelish tendencies, but still get cheered. But he's getting cheered, probably more than they thought he would anyway, so why overdo the beatdowns? They need to let up and allow Dean to be the one 'standing tall' at the end of these shows sometimes. *Not all the time, just sometimes.* And I'd like it to be more than just because he ruined a Seth cash-in.


I agree completely. Back in the day, there was some balance between the beatdowns and the good guys standing tall. I love Roman but I love Dean too. And dammit, last night I was waiting for him to come out and get him some! :cuss: And not just to stop Seth but because he wants to kick ass. 

The WWE is so busy pimping out the Network that they've forgotten basic storytelling.


----------



## Romangirl252

yeah Cena chats were loud but when they wasn't chanting for Cena or Roman they where chanting for Dean...if you were there it was louder in person then on tv... Cena and Roman ran out the ring up the entrance ramp to go backstage so I guess they did that to make it look like they were going to help Dean but they didn't...it would of been awesome if Dean came back while the main event was going on but at the end it was the four that going at it at battleground to have their moments in the ring


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> Unfortunately we can't. Just read this thread - many people are happy that he didn't come out because it would have been superman booking.


Pretty sure they're just trying to be optimistic. I find that hard to do after last night, but like I said earlier, I want to see what Smackdown, BG and RAW bring before drawing any real conclusion.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> I agree completely. Back in the day, there was some balance between the beatdowns and the good guys standing tall. I love Roman but I love Dean too. And dammit, last night I was waiting for him to come out and get him some! :cuss: And not just to stop Seth but because he wants to kick ass.
> 
> *The WWE is so busy pimping out the Network that they've forgotten basic storytelling*.


:lol This ^^. But then again him getting sent to the hospital sends the message that the authority are not to be messed with. And when Ambrose does come back for more it shows that he doesn't give a shit and will stop at nothing to make their lives a living hell.



Romangirl252 said:


> yeah Cena chats were loud but when they wasn't chanting for Cena or Roman they where chanting for Dean...if you were there it was louder in person then on tv... Cena and Roman ran out the ring up the entrance ramp to go backstage so I guess they did that to make it look like they were going to help Dean but they didn't...it would of been awesome if Dean came back while the main event was going on but at the end it was the four that going at it at battleground to have their moments in the ring


Yea the chants are always louder in person than on TV. I live in Atlanta and we have one of the worst TV crowd out there. People always complain about how Atlanta is a shitty crowd, but I've been to 2 Raws and each time it felt electric and sounded a whole lot louder than when I re-watched it on TV. I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## Deptford

BrownianMotion said:


> I didn't say you weren't a real Ambrose fan. Everyone in this thread is a _real_ Ambrose fan. What I am saying is that Daniel Bryan fans are more loyal and overall much better than Dean Ambrose fans.


I think they mostly act like 12 year olds. There's just more of them on here and more of them that are loyal.


----------



## Erik.

I said last week that the company will limit down on Ambrose because he is getting too over and it isn't the plan. Last week he got no promo time and then beaten clean. This week, some promo time before being beaten back stage early on and not seen again.

Starting to believe Pyro. Rollins is just going to beat him clean in 8 minutes isn't he?


----------



## NeyNey

Sith Rollins said:


> Damn, I thought Dean was going to come out to end the show :lol.


Thought the same. :lol But then I thought it would be even better to save it for Battleground.
Let Rollins come out to the Ring, laughing about how Ambrose is too much of a Pussy to have that match and then...


DannyMack said:


> If I could fantasy book I'd *have Ambrose steal an Ambulance and drive it to the arena before raising hell and kicking ass. The pop would be HUGE!*


:banderas :banderas :banderas
Ambrose standing tall on top of the Ambulance with a Mic in his hands while the crowd just goes nuts for 30 seconds.... Holy fucking christ shit...
And now, both of them "injured" in that match...


Ccoffey89 said:


> I suppose this could be a work, and they just left Ambrose out so it would be a bigger moment when they meet in the ring.





Nicole Queen said:


> The of them being injured will make the psychology in the match even better


...and this way we'll have a rematch at SS with both man being healthy. 


BrownianMotion said:


> Maybe Daniel Bryan's fans were just more loyal to him than you guys are to Dean.


The thing with Daniel Bryan was totally different my friend. 
He was obviously being hold back, that was the only thing the whole Bryan story was about, we were supposed to support him and to be fully behind him.
The Ambrose story right now is about getting his vengeance on Rollins.


----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> Pretty sure they're just trying to be optimistic. I find that hard to do after last night, but like I said earlier, I want to see what Smackdown, BG and RAW bring before drawing any real conclusion.


Yeah, if I turn myself into Pyro why would I be even watching wrestling? :|

And I'm all about waiting to see what SD/RAW/BG adds to this whole thing, instead of writing off everything just because Ambrose had this type of booking for less than two months. All future Ambrose threads will be cry-fests it seems :side:


----------



## BrownianMotion

Erik. said:


> I said last week that the company will limit down on Ambrose because he is getting too over and it isn't the plan. Last week he got no promo time and then beaten clean. This week, some promo time before being beaten back stage early on and not seen again.
> 
> Starting to believe Pyro. Rollins is just going to beat him clean in 8 minutes isn't he?


No. The match will not end in 8 minutes unless Rollins is hurt and they need to keep it short. I'm sure the plan is to give it a solid 20 minutes. Even if they don't value Ambrose (which they don't) they are clearly high on Rollins and having him go over Ambrose in 8 minutes would make Ambrose seem incredibly weak as opposed to making Rollins look strong.

Rollins will go over clean but it will be in a hard fought 20 minute match.


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> ...and this way we'll have a rematch at SS with both man being healthy.


Yes!! SummerSam will be the proving ground to see who can get the upper hand for the net stage of their feud (Hopefully with the briefcase on the line a NOC)



NeyNey said:


> The thing with Daniel Bryan was totally different my friend.
> He was obviously being hold back, that was the only thing the whole Bryan story was about, we were supposed to support him and to be fully behind him.
> The Ambrose story right now is about getting his vengeance on Rollins.


:clap:clap:clapThis is so true, Bryan's story and Dean's story are two totally different things.



Nicole Queen said:


> Yeah, if I turn myself into Pyro why would I be even watching wrestling? :|
> 
> And I'm all about waiting to see what SD/RAW/BG adds to this whole thing, instead of writing off everything just because Ambrose had this type of booking for less than two months. All future Ambrose threads will be cry-fests it seems :side:


:lol One Pyro is enough..we don't need 20. We need to just relish in the fact that Ambrose is actually getting over with the crowd, he had one of the biggest pops of last night and he was only up on the screen. Imagine if he would have came back that pop would have been glorious! But now everyone had to wait until at least Smackdown possibly even BG to see him. So when he shows up next His pop is probably going to be out this world! He stood up to 3 of the authorities good and took a beating, told them basically that they don't have shit "is that all you guys got" They are setting him up to be the anti authority no fucks given just wants to raise hell kind of character that THEY know everyone wants to see. In my book I see that as decent booking. Especially when he gets his retribution! People need to calm down and enjoy the ride for a while.


----------



## Belladonna29

Erik. said:


> I said last week that the company will limit down on Ambrose because he is getting too over and it isn't the plan. Last week he got no promo time and then beaten clean. This week, some promo time before being beaten back stage early on and not seen again.
> 
> Starting to believe Pyro. Rollins is just going to beat him clean in 8 minutes isn't he?


Nah, the company saw what those two can do in developmental. I'd be surprised if their match was less than 15 minutes. And like I said, I'm starting to think Dean might actually win on Sunday (it's not just blind optimism either--it's the optics and what the WWE has a history of doing).


----------



## Shenron

BrownianMotion said:


> No. The match will not end in 8 minutes unless Rollins is hurt and they need to keep it short. I'm sure the plan is to give it a solid 20 minutes. Even if they don't value Ambrose (which they don't) they are clearly high on Rollins and having him go over Ambrose in 8 minutes would make Ambrose seem incredibly weak as opposed to making Rollins look strong.
> 
> Rollins will go over clean but it will be in a hard fought 20 minute match.


Rollins going over clean would make no sense since they are having a rematch at SummerSlam.

Either Ambrose wins clean and demands a match with the briefcase on the line at SummerSlam, either Seth wins with tons of interference.


----------



## Shenroe

DannyMack said:


> YUP. I'm starting to get the feeling that he is beeing held back slightly so that he doesn't outshine Cena & Reigns (a.k.a. The Golden Boys). The problem with that is in 1 minute he outperformed both of them on the mic by a massive degree. Even the beatdown and the "Is that all you guys got?" was more entertaining than the Cena/Reigns confrontation. If they don't want Ambrose to outshine The Golden Boys they might as well fire him now because the instant he appears on screen he stands out as the brightest shining star in WWE.





BrownianMotion said:


> Unfortunately we can't. Just read this thread - many people are happy that he didn't come out because it would have been superman booking.


Yeah, i think they are masochists :lol For 3 straight RAWs( maybe 4 if you count the time he saved Cena but was laid out by Kane at the end) he was made to look inferior to the main event top guy standard, but it's all good i guess. 
He appeared for 4 minutes yesterday and was beaten down for 3. This guy has a prominent match at Battleground( match which was supposed to be a 2nd main event but i guess so much for that), and didn't wrestle or do anything consistent yet again. He is jumped for no f*cking reasons since Seth is not really injured, so they let that clusterfuck of a overrun happen just to make the F4( Cena and Reigns) look strong, God forbid Ambrose gets cheered or tarnished the golden boys image during this historic main event. :lol Im threw, i swear I'm threw now :lmao


----------



## Erik.

BrownianMotion said:


> No. The match will not end in 8 minutes unless Rollins is hurt and they need to keep it short. I'm sure the plan is to give it a solid 20 minutes. Even if they don't value Ambrose (which they don't) *they are clearly high on Rollins and having him go over Ambrose in 8 minutes would make Ambrose seem incredibly weak as opposed to making Rollins look strong.*
> 
> Rollins will go over clean but it will be in a hard fought 20 minute match.


Thats the point. The way they are booking it, they're making Ambrose look a bitch already.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Next time Pyro or anyone else becomes a serious negative nancy I'm just gonna reply with this


----------



## BrownianMotion

Shenron said:


> Rollins going over clean would make no sense since they are having a rematch at SummerSlam.
> 
> Either Ambrose wins clean and demands a match with the briefcase on the line at SummerSlam, either Seth wins with tons of interference.


No shit it makes no sense. WWE's booking in general makes no sense. Which is why Rollins is going over for sure, and it will most likely be clean.


----------



## Shenron

Nah, it would be bollocks for Ambrose to be 0-2 to Rollins after all this shitty booking for him.


----------



## NeyNey

Really? What the fuck happend to you guys?



Erik. said:


> I said last week that the company will limit down on Ambrose because he is getting too over and it isn't the plan. Last week he got no promo time and then beaten clean. This week, some promo time before being beaten back stage early on and not seen again.


It *is* the plan. That's why they build everything up that way. 
People want to see Ambrose win and come out now even more, Week by Week, day by day! 
And just look into this thread, how mad people are that Ambrose didn't showed up. 
(I'm too but not 'cause I'm mad at jobber booking or conspiricies)
For me, that's a way to put him even more over and over, even without showing up.
I swear if Ambrose would've come out at the end of RAW, you would see TONS of people complaining anyway. 
Let's see, oh yeah, Same old shit, Ambrose/Rollins brawl. Oh there's another one, Reigns standing tall in the End. 
So it doesn't matter if Ambrose would've come out or not, there would only be complaining bullshit. 
Ambrose will get it all in the end. Enjoy the fucking ride.



BrownianMotion said:


> I'm sure the plan is to give it a solid 20 minutes.


Think so too.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Erik. said:


> Thats the point. The way they are booking it, they're making Ambrose look a bitch already.


True. But it does nothing for Rollins either if he just squashes Ambrose. They need to build him up _just enough_ for Rollins to look good when he inevitably wins in a hard fought match.

I am certain it will be around 20 minutes long. But either way, Ambrose should not be losing on Sunday. It would be a huge mistake and it would kill whatever little credibility he has left. Which is why they will have him lose, unfortunately.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Next time Pyro or anyone else becomes a serious negative nancy I'm just gonna reply with this


:lmao :lol :clap:clap:clap



NeyNey said:


> Really? What the fuck happend to you guys?
> 
> 
> It *is* the plan. That's why they build everything up that way.
> People want to see Ambrose win and come out now even more, Week by Week, day by day!
> And just look into this thread, how mad people are that Ambrose didn't showed up.
> (I'm too but not 'cause I'm mad at jobber booking or conspiricies)
> For me, that's a way to put him even more over and over, even without showing up.
> I swear if Ambrose would've come out at the end of RAW, you would see TONS of people complaining anyway.
> Let's see, oh yeah, Same old shit, Ambrose/Rollins brawl. Oh there's another one, Reigns standing tall in the End.
> So it doesn't matter if Ambrose would've come out or not, there would only be complaining bullshit.
> Ambrose will get it all in the end. Enjoy the fucking ride.
> 
> 
> Think so too.


We need to just relish in the fact that Ambrose is actually getting over with the crowd, he had one of the biggest pops of last night and he was only up on the screen. Imagine if he would have came back that pop would have been glorious! 

But now everyone had to wait until at least Smackdown possibly even BG to see him. So when he shows up next His pop is probably going to be out this world! He stood up to 3 of the authorities good and took a beating, told them basically that they don't have shit "is that all you guys got" 

They are setting him up to be the anti authority no fucks given just wants to raise hell kind of character that THEY know everyone wants to see. In my book I see that as decent booking. Especially when he gets his retribution! People need to calm down and enjoy the ride for a while.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Erik. said:


> Thats the point. The way they are booking it, they're making Ambrose look a bitch already.



How though?

From the moment he became a singles wrestler he hasn't lost a singles match clean other than last week against Orton - who lest we forget is in the title picture. You know the same title that people bitch and moan isn't being catapulted in the right way because contenders don't look worthy enough for it. Now, in a way, they are making it's contenders look strong and people are nitpicking at this. 

He constantly hunts out Rollins. How is that looking weak? He has Rollins running scared RE: cashing in the briefcase. 

He got beat down, by three guys (again he's outnumbered, it's not realistic to look anything but weak when taken off guard like that) and still he comes back with 'that all you got?" 

If anything this makes him look cocky. Fearless. That makes him look like a bad ass mother fucker. It's typical face tactics but shaped in a way that are incredibly dirty. He'll make sure the likes of Rollins, Orton etc get theirs one way or another.


----------



## Erik.

BrownianMotion said:


> True. But it does nothing for Rollins either if he just squashes Ambrose. They need to build him up _just enough_ for Rollins to look good when he inevitably wins in a hard fought match.
> 
> I am certain it will be around 20 minutes long. But either way, Ambrose should not be losing on Sunday. It would be a huge mistake and it would kill whatever little credibility he has left. Which is why they will have him lose, unfortunately.


I'm as big a fan as many in here of Ambrose. Neither men should lose given their recent development. Which is why I hope it results in a no contest, hence a no DQ mach at Summerslam in which The Authority cost Ambrose, followed by Hell in a Cell so "technically" no one can interfere and Ambrose gets Rollins all to himself.. 



NeyNey said:


> It *is* the plan. That's why they build everything up that way.
> People want to see Ambrose win and come out now even more, Week by Week, day by day!
> And just look into this thread, how mad people are that Ambrose didn't showed up.
> (I'm too but not 'cause I'm mad at jobber booking or conspiricies)
> For me, that's a way to put him even more over and over, even without showing up.
> I swear if Ambrose would've come out at the end of RAW, you would see TONS of people complaining anyway.
> Let's see, oh yeah, Same old shit, Ambrose/Rollins brawl. Oh there's another one, Reigns standing tall in the End.
> So it doesn't matter if Ambrose would've come out or not, there would only be complaining bullshit.
> Ambrose will get it all in the end. Enjoy the fucking ride.


I love you and your supreme confidence.


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> How though?
> 
> From the moment he became a singles wrestler he hasn't lost a singles match clean other than last week against Orton - who lest we forget is in the title picture. You know the same title that people bitch and moan isn't being catapulted in the right way because contenders don't look worthy enough for it. Now, in a way, they are making it's contenders look strong and people are nitpicking at this.


Cena didn't go over Rollins clean last week on RAW. Orton didn't go over Y2J clean on Smackdown. Ambrose is the only one who isn't protected. Why is that?

Apparently everyone needs to be kept looking strong but Dean.


----------



## Shenron

tylermoxreigns said:


> How though?
> 
> From the moment he became a singles wrestler he hasn't lost a singles match clean other than last week against Orton - who lest we forget is in the title picture. You know the same title that people bitch and moan isn't being catapulted in the right way because contenders don't look worthy enough for it. Now, in a way, they are making it's contenders look strong and people are nitpicking at this.
> 
> He constantly hunts out Rollins. How is that looking weak? He has Rollins running scared RE: cashing in the briefcase.
> 
> He got beat down, by three guys (again he's outnumbered, it's not realistic to look anything but weak when taken off guard like that) and still he comes back with 'that all you got?"
> 
> If anything this makes him look cocky. Fearless. That makes him look like a bad ass mother fucker. It's typical face tactics but shaped in a way that are incredibly dirty. He'll make sure the likes of Rollins, Orton etc get theirs one way or another.


Did any RAW end with him in other position than beat up?


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> How though?
> 
> From the moment he became a singles wrestler he hasn't lost a singles match clean other than last week against Orton - who lest we forget is in the title picture. You know the same title that people bitch and moan isn't being catapulted in the right way because contenders don't look worthy enough for it. Now, in a way, they are making it's contenders look strong and people are nitpicking at this.
> 
> He constantly hunts out Rollins. How is that looking weak? He has Rollins running scared RE: cashing in the briefcase.
> 
> He got beat down, by three guys (again he's outnumbered, it's not realistic to look anything but weak when taken off guard like that) and still he comes back with 'that all you got?"
> 
> If anything this makes him look cocky. Fearless. That makes him look like a bad ass mother fucker. It's typical face tactics but shaped in a way that are incredibly dirty. He'll make sure the likes of Rollins, Orton etc get theirs one way or another.


Oh MASTAHH, saw you asking that question to many people in the last days, nobody had an answer for you. :lol 
Tells me everything.
Edit: Fuck you both Ninjas.

Again, to get even more people behind Ambrose's back. It's so fucking simple.
That's why.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Shenron said:


> Nah, it would be bollocks for Ambrose to be 0-2 to Rollins after all this shitty booking for him.


Indeed it would.


----------



## Shenron

I mean yeah, it is obvious they don't give 2 shits about the Dean Ambrose character, but still...


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> Next time Pyro or anyone else becomes a serious negative nancy I'm just gonna reply with this





tylermoxreigns said:


> How though?
> 
> From the moment he became a singles wrestler he hasn't lost a singles match clean other than last week against Orton - who lest we forget is in the title picture. You know the same title that people bitch and moan isn't being catapulted in the right way because contenders don't look worthy enough for it. Now, in a way, they are making it's contenders look strong and people are nitpicking at this.
> 
> He constantly hunts out Rollins. How is that looking weak? He has Rollins running scared RE: cashing in the briefcase.
> 
> He got beat down, by three guys (again he's outnumbered, it's not realistic to look anything but weak when taken off guard like that) and still he comes back with 'that all you got?"
> 
> If anything this makes him look cocky. Fearless. That makes him look like a bad ass mother fucker. It's typical face tactics but shaped in a way that are incredibly dirty. He'll make sure the likes of Rollins, Orton etc get theirs one way or another.


























TMR and Corey are my only guiding lights in this thread  

Edit: also NeyNey 

You are DA GOATS 8*D

Everybody else ->


----------



## Ccoffey89

EXACTLY *TMR* *NEYNEY* People don't get the fact he's being booked as a bad ass that never back down even though he gets his shit kicked in by 3 other guys, and *STILL COMES BACK FOR MORE*!!! That's the kind of character everyone has wanted for so long now and when they finally got it they bitch he's not booked strong it's stupid. WWE knows that people want that bad ass anti-authority guy, and they are giving it to us by the means of DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE!! Some people are just blind I guess.



Nicole Queen said:


> TMR and Corey are my only guiding lights in this thread
> 
> You are DA GOATS 8*D
> 
> Everybody else ->


You must add NEYNEY to that list. She is GOAT also!!


----------



## BrownianMotion

I wouldn't even be surprised if the "that all you got?" line wasn't scripted and it was just an adlib to get himself over.


----------



## Shenron

Ccoffey89 said:


> EXACTLY *TMR* *NEYNEY* People don't get the fact he's being booked as a bad ass that never back down even though he gets his shit kicked in by 3 other guys, and *STILL COMES BACK FOR MORE*!!! That's the kind of character everyone has wanted for so long now and when they finally got it they bitch he's not booked strong it's stupid. WWE knows that people want that bad ass anti-authority guy, and they are giving it to us by the means of DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE!! Some people are just blind I guess.


Ask any casual if Dean Ambrose is a bad ass or a weakling.

What casuals see as "bad ass" is WOMAN WAINS whose music closes every WWE shows for 2 months now.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

If they keep booking Ambrose this way, Royal Rumble 2015 is going to go down a hell of a lot like the Rumble of 2014. There is a very good chance that Reigns gets rejected by that crowd in favor of Ambrose, especially since it's in Philly.


----------



## NeyNey

Calling it now, Ambrose wins the feud and people will bitch about how he's not a credible and believable winner of it 'cause of statistics. :lol
More predictable than CENAWINSLOL


----------



## Erik.

tylermoxreigns said:


> How though?
> 
> From the moment he became a singles wrestler he hasn't lost a singles match clean other than last week against Orton - who lest we forget is in the title picture. You know the same title that people bitch and moan isn't being catapulted in the right way because contenders don't look worthy enough for it. Now, in a way, they are making it's contenders look strong and people are nitpicking at this.
> 
> He constantly hunts out Rollins. How is that looking weak? He has Rollins running scared RE: cashing in the briefcase.
> 
> He got beat down, by three guys (again he's outnumbered, it's not realistic to look anything but weak when taken off guard like that) and still he comes back with 'that all you got?"
> 
> If anything this makes him look cocky. Fearless. That makes him look like a bad ass mother fucker. It's typical face tactics but shaped in a way that are incredibly dirty. He'll make sure the likes of Rollins, Orton etc get theirs one way or another.


He hadn't lost clean since going single because he had just come off the back of being in the best sable in a decade and was beginning a feud with the Chosen one in Rollins. They weren't going to build the feud with Ambrose looking weak, they'll have him look strong so when Rollins sadly beats him clean, it looks even more impressive for him. It only seems to be since Ambrose had been getting more over than Reigns that he's being dealt the cruel hand. Don't take Ambrose losing to Orton as nitpicking from me, If you look back through this thread, you'll see I defended he decision.

Beat down by three guys early in the show to write him out of the main event before he got a bigger reaction than Golden Boy and Cena, WWE can't be having that. I liked the "that all you got?" line. I imagine it was all spur of the moment Ambrose though which is why us as his fans like him.

I'd like to believe your last line, I just don't see it. I'd be more than happy to see it though


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> Cena didn't go over Rollins clean last week on RAW. Orton didn't go over Y2J clean on Smackdown. Ambrose is the only one who isn't protected. Why is that?
> 
> Apparently everyone needs to be kept looking strong but Dean.


Cena is the champ.
Rollins is the MITB holder.

Of course these two need to look strong they are holding two prominent prizes in the company at the moment. At the curent moment Rollins is the threat to Cena. They wanna keep suspense in that maybe if a cash-in occurs then people don't think the gap is too far apart. Rollins would be able to cash in and win. 

I'll give you Orton over Y2J, but eh, lets do WWE logic on that - it's Smackdown. 

Ambrose is a character wrestler. In order for him to get the crowd on his side he needs to have to reason to make them root for him. They are playing it from both sides to achieve that. They are making him suffer to in turn get the crowd to get behind him and they are making him bad ass in the process because he isn't backing down regardless of how many times he is falling. Really, that's smart. That attracts two demographics in the kids and older audience members. He's being the never give up face and the hard ass. 

How quick have people turned on Reigns? People saying he needs to change it up. They are sick of him getting the super push. Yet, people are crying out for that for Ambrose. It wouldn't make sense for him to get that. His character is all about being backed into the corner, to fight and scratch and claw his way to success. 

I just don't get some of you guys on here. You talk about how his character is awesome, his promo skill, how he can go in the ring. You wanna know why he is like that? Why that drew you to him? Because he stays true to his character. What they are doing right now, is staying true to his character.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Soul Man Danny B said:


> If they keep booking Ambrose this way, Royal Rumble 2015 is going to go down a hell of a lot like the Rumble of 2014. There is a very good chance that Reigns gets rejected by that crowd in favor of Ambrose, especially since it's in Philly.


Ambrose fans don't have it in them to do what Bryan fans did for their wrestler. Which is a shame.


----------



## Shenron

Soul Man Danny B said:


> If they keep booking Ambrose this way, Royal Rumble 2015 is going to go down a hell of a lot like the Rumble of 2014. There is a very good chance that Reigns gets rejected by that crowd in favor of Ambrose, especially since it's in Philly.


It would be great to go this way, since Reigns has nothing to do with wrestling and WWE sees midcard written all over Ambrose.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> You must add NEYNEY to that list. She is GOAT also!!


Added :



BrownianMotion said:


> I wouldn't even be surprised if the "that all you got?" line wasn't scripted and it was just an adlib to get himself over.


:ti Of course it was adlibed, dude knows his stuff, WWE would probably need three years to decide and throw in something like this :side:



Shenron said:


> Ask any casual if Dean Ambrose is a bad ass or a weakling.
> 
> What casuals see as "bad ass" is WOMAN WAINS whose music closes every WWE shows for 2 months now.


Sure, and people didn't want to see Dean and they won't get tired of Roman standing on top :lol

Ambrose has been getting some of the biggest pops lately so obviously people see something badass-ish in him and not just "weakling" :HHH2



tylermoxreigns said:


> Cena is the champ.
> Rollins is the MITB holder.
> 
> Of course these two need to look strong they are holding two prominent prizes in the company at the moment. At the curent moment Rollins is the threat to Cena. They wanna keep suspense in that maybe if a cash-in occurs then people don't think the gap is too far apart. Rollins would be able to cash in and win.
> 
> I'll give you Orton over Y2J, but eh, lets do WWE logic on that - it's Smackdown.
> 
> *Ambrose is a character wrestler. In order for him to get the crowd on his side he needs to have to reason to make them root for him. They are playing it from both sides to achieve that. They are making him suffer to in turn get the crowd to get behind him and they are making him bad ass in the process because he isn't backing down regardless of how many times he is falling. Really, that's smart. That attracts two demographics in the kids and older audience members. He's being the never give up face and the hard ass.
> 
> How quick have people turned on Reigns? People saying he needs to change it up. They are sick of him getting the super push. Yet, people are crying out for that for Ambrose. It wouldn't make sense for him to get that. His character is all about being backed into the corner, to fight and scratch and claw his way to success.
> 
> I just don't get some of you guys on here. You talk about how his character is awesome, his promo skill, how he can go in the ring. You wanna know why he is like that? Why that drew you to him? Because he stays true to his character. What they are doing right now, is staying true to his character.*


TMRGOAT :banderas


----------



## Erik.

NeyNey said:


> Calling it now, Ambrose wins the feud and people will bitch about how he's not a credible and believable winner of it 'cause of statistics. :lol
> More predictable than CENAWINSLOL


The only scenario that should happen is that Rollins win the feud via Authority and it lays foundations for when Rollins cashes in MITB, has a run with the belt and Ambrose finally gets one over and wins the belt starting the era of Ambrose.


----------



## Shenroe

NeyNey said:


> Really? What the fuck happend to you guys?
> 
> 
> It *is* the plan. That's why they build everything up that way.
> People want to see Ambrose win and come out now even more, Week by Week, day by day!
> And just look into this thread, how mad people are that Ambrose didn't showed up.
> (I'm too but not 'cause I'm mad at jobber booking or conspiricies)
> For me, that's a way to put him even more over and over, even without showing up.
> *I swear if Ambrose would've come out at the end of RAW, you would see TONS of people complaining anyway*.
> Let's see, oh yeah, Same old shit, Ambrose/Rollins brawl. Oh there's another one, Reigns standing tall in the End.
> So it doesn't matter if Ambrose would've come out or not, there would only be complaining bullshit.
> Ambrose will get it all in the end. Enjoy the fucking ride.
> 
> 
> Think so too.


:lol No, you're wrong. The exact opposite happened though, everybody and their momma complained that Ambrose didn't appear as booking 101 would let you think he would. Everybody on WF/twitter/analysts were like " it's ok it's ok, they are setting to get the biggest pop of the night by coming just in time for the match". 



Ccoffey89 said:


> EXACTLY *TMR* *NEYNEY* *People don't get the fact he's being booked as a bad ass that never back down even though he gets his shit kicked in by 3 other guys, and STILL COMES BACK FOR MORE!!! *That's the kind of character everyone has wanted for so long now and when they finally got it they bitch he's not booked strong it's stupid. WWE knows that people want that bad ass anti-authority guy, and they are giving it to us by the means of DEAN FUCKING AMBROSE!! Some people are just blind I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> You must add NEYNEY to that list. She is GOAT also!!


But the point is why put him in these played out beatdown in the first place? Everything you said isjust Ambrose being GOAT and charismatic as hell, thus making the best of this terrible booking. That's all.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenron said:


> Ask any casual if Dean Ambrose is a bad ass or a weakling.
> 
> What casuals see as "bad ass" is WOMAN WAINS whose music closes every WWE shows for 2 months now.


Most of them will say badass I'm sure! Someone who doesn't back down from a fight, and talks shit to people as he's getting beat down OUTNUMBERED!! Sure they are going to see Roman as badass too because HE IS!!! 



NeyNey said:


> Calling it now, Ambrose wins the feud and people will bitch about how he's not a credible and believable winner of it 'cause of statistics. :lol
> More predictable than CENAWINSLOL


:lmao Ney you are awesome!! Everyone in this thread just turned against him for some reason and I have no idea why. Ambrose is still the most entertaining thing on the roster, that beat down segment was the best thing Raw gave us along with Jericho's promo. PEople just want to bitch and bitch. It's getting tiresome man.


----------



## Erik.

Ccoffey89 said:


> Everyone in this thread just turned against him for some reason and I have no idea why. Ambrose is still the most entertaining thing on the roster, that beat down segment was the best thing Raw gave us along with Jericho's promo. PEople just want to bitch and bitch. It's getting tiresome man.


I don't think anyone has turned on Ambrose, it's more to do with the predicable booking. Ambrose is the best "new blood" they have, yet they've had the other two guys look better. Of course, you'll get people saying this is the start and there will be a payoff, cream rises to the top and all that, and I think we would ALL love to see it.


----------



## NeyNey

tylermoxreigns said:


> Ambrose is a character wrestler. In order for him to get the crowd on his side he needs to have to reason to make them root for him. They are playing it from both sides to achieve that. *They are making him suffer to in turn get the crowd to get behind him and they are making him bad ass in the process because he isn't backing down regardless of how many times he is falling. Really, that's smart. That attracts two demographics in the kids and older audience members.* *He's being the never give up face and the hard ass.*





tylermoxreigns said:


> I just don't get some of you guys on here. *You talk about how his character is awesome, his promo skill, how he can go in the ring. You wanna know why he is like that? Why that drew you to him? Because he stays true to his character. What they are doing right now, is staying true to his character.*


:clap:clap:clap

Top-notch.
The first time I saw Ambrose was when he SUFFERED and wanted vengeance/rematch. 
Instant AmBro for life.
With the right story behind, that makes you more over than anything.
Even with few losses.



Erik. said:


> and I think we would ALL love to see it.


We will :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenron said:


> Did any RAW end with him in other position than beat up?


Pretty sure last week he looked pretty fucking strong when he ran Rollins off through the crowd to end the show... So, yep. 

And don't even come at me with the whole Reigns and Cena in the ring. Either way Ambrose definitely wasn't lying on his back in the center of the ring looking up at the lights, thinking 'what the fuck just happened'. 

So, like I said... Yep.


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Cena is the champ.
> Rollins is the MITB holder.
> 
> Of course these two need to look strong they are holding two prominent prizes in the company at the moment. At the curent moment Rollins is the threat to Cena. They wanna keep suspense in that maybe if a cash-in occurs then people don't think the gap is too far apart. Rollins would be able to cash in and win.
> 
> I'll give you Orton over Y2J, but eh, lets do WWE logic on that - it's Smackdown.
> 
> Ambrose is a character wrestler. In order for him to get the crowd on his side he needs to have to reason to make them root for him. They are playing it from both sides to achieve that. They are making him suffer to in turn get the crowd to get behind him and they are making him bad ass in the process because he isn't backing down regardless of how many times he is falling. Really, that's smart. That attracts two demographics in the kids and older audience members. He's being the never give up face and the hard ass.
> 
> How quick have people turned on Reigns? People saying he needs to change it up. They are sick of him getting the super push. Yet, people are crying out for that for Ambrose. It wouldn't make sense for him to get that. His character is all about being backed into the corner, to fight and scratch and claw his way to success.
> 
> I just don't get some of you guys on here. You talk about how his character is awesome, his promo skill, how he can go in the ring. You wanna know why he is like that? Why that drew you to him? Because he stays true to his character. What they are doing right now, is staying true to his character.


He gets his ass handed to him backstage in 3-on-1 attacks. Great. Just don't have him unnecessarily losing clean. This goes back to his singles matches when he was part of The Shield. How many clean victories did he have back then? It's been going on for long enough now for us to recognize the trend.

He's talented in every conceivable way. He would be over even with the kind of booking Reigns is getting. More so actually. People wouldn't bitch about it because he actually has talent - unlike Reigns.

You don't win championships by uttering phrases that make you look like a badass and having the crowd sympathize with you.


----------



## Shenron

BrownianMotion said:


> He gets his ass handed to him backstage in 3-on-1 attacks. Great. Just don't have him unnecessarily losing clean. This goes back to his singles matches when he was part of The Shield. How many clean victories did he have back then? It's been going on for long enough now for us to recognize the trend.
> 
> He's talented in every conceivable way. He would be over even with the kind of booking Reigns is getting. More so actually. People wouldn't bitch about it because he actually has talent - unlike Reigns.


So much this.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> But the point is *why put him in these played out beatdown in the first place?* Everything you said isjust Ambrose being GOAT and charismatic as hell, thus making the best of this terrible booking. That's all.


The reason is to show everyone how resilient he is and how he doesn't care if he's going to get sent to the hospital, he just wants to fight. Words straight from his mouth "were not here to dance, were here to fight"

Everyone loves that kind of character. So he get's beat down and next week he comes back again looking for more. He wants to raise hell. You have to have patience to let these things play out man. They are booking him for long term, not short tern ike they did Sheamus. They want this guy to be the mainstay bad ass, anti authority figure of WWE that Stonecold was. I look at longterm plans and that's where I see this heading to. If you don't that's fine but at least give it a few months to see where he goes from here then start saying "I told you so" We already have one Pyro, and that's enough for me, we don't need 20!


----------



## Shenroe

There's only so many times after him laying down, you can say it's part of his character blablabla. Just go on any wrestling forum or site and you'll see the reactions to him.


----------



## Nicole Queen

> - Since fans have asked, Dean Ambrose is fine after the beatdown angle with Kane, Seth Rollins and Randy Orton on last night's RAW. Apparently he was busted open in the mouth but did not suffer any significant injury.


-PWInsider


----------



## Erik.

Ccoffey89 said:


> The reason is to show everyone how resilient he is and how he doesn't care if he's going to get sent to the hospital, he just wants to fight. Words straight from his mouth "were not here to dance, were here to fight"
> 
> Everyone loves that kind of character. So he get's beat down and next week he comes back again looking for more. He wants to raise hell. You have to have patience to let these things play out man. They are booking him for long term, not short tern ike they did Sheamus. They want this guy to be the mainstay bad ass, anti authority figure of WWE that Stonecold was. I look at longterm plans and that's where I see this heading to. If you don't that's fine but at least give it a few months to see where he goes from here then start saying "I told you so" We already have one Pyro, and that's enough for me, we don't need 20!


He has the talent to be all that and more. But what makes you so confident? Hes also so talented that his mic work and selling could quite easily see him be a jobber to the stars.


----------



## OMGeno

Nicole Queen said:


> -PWInsider


His chin seems to split open almost every week. Obviously the gash never had a chance to heal since he's out there busting his ass every night, not just being a pretty face.


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> You don't win championships by uttering phrases that make you look like a badass


:austin



BrownianMotion said:


> and having the crowd sympathize with you.


:bryan

Hi 



OMGeno said:


> His chin seems to split open almost every week. Obviously the gash never had a chance to heal since he's out there busting his ass every night, not just being a pretty face.


Not just being a pretty face :lmao

Wonder how many matches he will get this year?

2013 he was the one with most worked matches out of the whole roster :hmm:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> He gets his ass handed to him backstage in 3-on-1 attacks. Great. Just don't have him unnecessarily losing clean. This goes back to his singles matches when he was part of The Shield. How many clean victories did he have back then? It's been going on for long enough now for us to recognize the trend.
> 
> He's talented in every conceivable way. *He would be over even with the kind of booking Reigns is getting.* More so actually. *People wouldn't bitch about it because he actually has talent* - unlike Reigns.


Really? Can you sit there and say that, honestly. 
Daniel Bryan has talent, people bitch about him. Dolph Ziggler has talent, people bitch about him. Rollins has talent, people bitch about him. People always find something that they don't like - whether it be something incredibly silly like a theme song, ring attire. Or whether its something like how they do a certain move and they shouldn't because so-and-so does it better. 

We aren't on The Shield stuff any more. That was great and all but it's done. We're talking about Ambrose here and Ambrose as a member of The Shield and Ambrose as a singles character are two completely different entities.

No one is ever happy.


Also, so you admit he is over then regardless of looking "weak". So what does it fucking matter then? Haven't you just killed your own argument?


----------



## Ccoffey89

*TMR* said it best He's a character wrestler. He's not some flash in the pan he tells STORIES with everything he does, and I'm starting to think WWE realizes that and is utilizing that to his advantage. There's not much more I can say other than sit back and enjoy the ride and see what happens. Time will tell whether or not the company actually sees something in him. I believe they do. :shrug:


----------



## Shenron

tylermoxreigns said:


> Really? Can you sit there and say that, honestly.
> Daniel Bryan has talent, people bitch about him. Dolph Ziggler has talent, people bitch about him. Rollins has talent, people bitch about him. People always find something that they don't like - whether it be something incredibly silly like a theme song, ring attire. Or whether its something like how they do a certain move and they shouldn't because so-and-so does it better.
> 
> We aren't on The Shield stuff any more. That was great and all but it's done. We're talking about Ambrose here and Ambrose as a member of The Shield and Ambrose as a singles character are two completely different entities.
> 
> No one is ever happy.
> 
> 
> Also, so you admit he is over then regardless of looking "weak". So what does it fucking matter then? Haven't you just killed your own argument?


Dolph Ziggler is over while looking as weak as WWE can possibly make him. You see him winning any title?


----------



## NeyNey

Shenroe said:


> :lol No, you're wrong. The exact opposite happened though, everybody and their momma complained that Ambrose didn't appear as booking 101 would let you think he would. Everybody on WF/twitter/analysts were like " it's ok it's ok, they are setting to get the biggest pop of the night by coming just in time for the match".


That's how people often react when something happends more than 2-3 times at RAW.
If Ambrose managed to turn the peoples opinions about that, he is even more over and even more of a GOAT than I thought.
Fantastic. :allen1


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


> :austin
> 
> 
> 
> :bryan
> 
> Hi


Not sure what you're trying to say here, but Austin won the title by going over the likes of The Rock, Shawn Michaels, etc. Bryan won by going over the likes of Orton, Cena, Batista.

Their fans demanded that they be capitulated to the very top. Meanwhile, Ambrose fans get off on seeing him get slaughtered week in and week out.


----------



## Shenroe

TMR you are too romantic/poetic, and in this world unfortunately romantism doesn't rule the world. Maybe Ambrose is too poetic too for wwe brass :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Really? Can you sit there and say that, honestly.
> Daniel Bryan has talent, people bitch about him. Dolph Ziggler has talent, people bitch about him. Rollins has talent, people bitch about him. People always find something that they don't like - whether it be something incredibly silly like a theme song, ring attire. Or whether its something like how they do a certain move and they shouldn't because so-and-so does it better.
> 
> We aren't on The Shield stuff any more. That was great and all but it's done. We're talking about Ambrose here and Ambrose as a member of The Shield and Ambrose as a singles character are two completely different entities.
> 
> No one is ever happy.
> 
> 
> Also, so you admit he is over then regardless of looking "weak". So what does it fucking matter then? Haven't you just killed your own argument?



:banderas Putting these people in their place!!



Erik. said:


> He has the talent to be all that and more. *But what makes you so confident?* Hes also so talented that his mic work and selling could quite easily see him be a jobber to the stars.


I'm just very optimistic at the moment because it's too early to tell. I don't jump to conclusion after 2 months like some people. WWE use to build people up for a year or more and make people want to see them get revenge on the person or persons that have been antagonizing them that whole year. People these days are so impatient it bugs the crap out of me.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenron said:


> Dolph Ziggler is over while looking as weak as WWE can possibly make him. You see him winning any title?


That's all you got from my post. 










Of course you would pick the one wrestler I mention who is floundering. Notice nothing about Daniel Bryan. Nope, sweet fuck all about that. Or Rollins. 

Do you know what I think is hilarious about all of this? 
How people used to praise his story telling when he was in The Shield or whatever and now that's his weakness. GTFO.

Also, Ziggler is a generic as they come. Sure he can go in the ring but he has zero character. The one thing that people say he requires to go places. Now see Ambrose - oh but wait he's not going places cause they are sticking true to his character. Ha!


----------



## Shenron

tylermoxreigns said:


> Of course you would pick the one wrestler I mention who is floundering. Notice nothing about Daniel Bryan. Nope, sweet fuck all about that. Or Rollins.
> 
> Do you know what I think is hilarious about all of this?
> How people used to praise his story telling when he was in The Shield or whatever and now that's his weakness. GTFO.


Even though Bryan did get his ass handed to him pretty often, it wasn't on a weekly basis and he had WINS that made him believeable competition.

And Rollins is almost on Reigns levels of protection, what are you talking about?


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Really? Can you sit there and say that, honestly.
> Daniel Bryan has talent, people bitch about him. Dolph Ziggler has talent, people bitch about him. Rollins has talent, people bitch about him. People always find something that they don't like - whether it be something incredibly silly like a theme song, ring attire. Or whether its something like how they do a certain move and they shouldn't because so-and-so does it better.
> 
> We aren't on The Shield stuff any more. That was great and all but it's done. We're talking about Ambrose here and Ambrose as a member of The Shield and Ambrose as a singles character are two completely different entities.
> 
> No one is ever happy.
> 
> 
> Also, so you admit he is over then regardless of looking "weak". So what does it fucking matter then? Haven't you just killed your own argument?


You know what I meant. Yes, there will always be people who complain. But he wouldn't get the Cena treatment even if he was getting superman booking. He's far too talented and his character is far too fresh and original for that to happen.

Yes, he is over despite his terrible booking. However, when you are an afterthought in the mind of WWE management, this level of overness won't be enough to get you anywhere. People are going to have to start giving him the Daniel Bryan treatment soon.


----------



## Erik.

Ccoffey89 said:


> I'm just very optimistic at the moment because it's too early to tell. I don't jump to conclusion after 2 months like some people. WWE use to build people up for a year or more and make people want to see them get revenge on the person or persons that have been antagonizing them that whole year. People these days are so impatient it bugs the crap out of me.


I completely understand what you're saying. It's a different time now though, people in general are impatient. Hard work and patience pays off though. From Summerslam to Wrestlemania is a long time yet Bryan fans had to wait that long to see the guy they love, the guy invested in, get his night.


----------



## NeyNey

Erik. said:


> He has the talent to be all that and more. But what makes you so confident?


The Shield split up in June. 
So June and July are the first two months of his solo career of what, 10-15 years?


----------



## Ccoffey89

All of *this* and of *this right here whats going on* proves that people want to see this guy succeed, and in my eyes *that's exactly what WWE wants*.


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> Not sure what you're trying to say here, but Austin won the title by going over the likes of The Rock, Shawn Michaels, etc. Bryan won by going over the likes of Orton, Cena, Batista.
> 
> Their fans demanded that they be capitulated to the very top. Meanwhile, Ambrose fans get off on seeing him get slaughtered week in and week out.


Uh, yeah their fans demanded because they had time to build them up in some way, give them a catchphrase, cut that KoTR promo and so on. They didn't any championships two months into their singles runs, they didn't got to win every week from their first match.

Did anyone expect that Bryan would be catapulted to the top like this? I think no. Then how would you know that in two years time this won't happen to Ambrose too? He's much more complex character than both Austin : and Bryan and needs sufficiently more time to get constantly as over as them, so I don't see why it's such a fucking problem with his booking right now. :side:

You would think we have seen Ambrose getting beaten up for five straight years and perusing gimmicks every week :side::side:

*@NeyNey* Never turning to the Dark Side


----------



## Ccoffey89

Erik. said:


> I completely understand what you're saying. It's a different time now though, people in general are impatient. Hard work and patience pays off though. From Summerslam to Wrestlemania is a long time yet Bryan fans had to wait that long to see the guy they love, the guy invested in, get his night.


And it made THAT MUCH MORE GLORIOUS!!! My point exactly!! It's a better pay off when you have to wait so all the people complaining needs to realize that.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> That's all you got from my post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you would pick the one wrestler I mention who is floundering. Notice nothing about Daniel Bryan. Nope, sweet fuck all about that. Or Rollins.
> 
> Do you know what I think is hilarious about all of this?
> How people used to praise his story telling when he was in The Shield or whatever and now that's his weakness. GTFO.
> 
> Also, Ziggler is a generic as they come. Sure he can go in the ring but he has zero character. The one thing that people say he requires to go places. Now see Ambrose - oh but wait he's not going places cause they are sticking true to his character. Ha!


I so wish I could REP you again. :rep:rep:rep


----------



## Shenron

Nicole Queen said:


> Uh, yeah their fans demanded because they had time to build them up in some way, give them a catchphrase, cut that KoTR promo and so on. They didn't any championships two months into their singles runs, they didn't got to win every week from their first match.
> 
> Did anyone expect that Bryan would be catapulted to the top like this? I think no. Then how would you know that in two years time this won't happen to Ambrose too? He's much more complex character than both Austin : and Bryan and needs sufficiently more time to get constantly as over as them, so I don't see why it's such a fucking problem with his booking right now. :side:
> 
> *You would think we have seen Ambrose getting beaten up for five straight years and perusing gimmicks every week :side::side:*


Not too far from there looking at WWE's history of treating actual talented wrestlers while kissing the ass of meatheads.


----------



## Shenroe

Shenron said:


> Not too far from there looking at WWE's history of treating actual talented wrestlers while kissing the ass of meatheads.


Again, they are all being romantic but the facts, the reality says otherwise unfortunately, we can twist it all we want but what for?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenron said:


> Even though Bryan did get his ass handed to him pretty often, *it wasn't on a weekly basis* and he had WINS that made him believeable competition.
> 
> And Rollins is almost on Reigns levels of protection, what are you talking about?


Lol, selective memory. 

I am pretty sure for weeks and weeks straight Daniel Bryan closed Raw and Smackdown being beaten down by either HHH, Orton or The Shield or a combination of all of them. 

And as far as I can remember he sure as hell wasn't picking up wins, or any of any significance anyway. 



BrownianMotion said:


> You know what I meant. Yes, there will always be people who complain. But he wouldn't get the Cena treatment even if he was getting superman booking. He's far too talented and his character is far too fresh and original for that to happen.
> 
> Yes, he is over despite his terrible booking. However, when you are an afterthought in the mind of WWE management, this level of overness won't be enough to get you anywhere. People are going to have to start giving him the Daniel Bryan treatment soon.



Dean Ambrose has had more of a reaction within the first few weeks of his solo career than Daniel Bryan got within his. He has done sweet fa and he gets pops like someone who has been with WWE a hell of a lot longer than he is.

He is also so much of an after thought within the WWE that they didn't remind us of him constantly throughout the show did they? Because if they wanted him to fade into the fucking black that much we wouldn't have heard anything about his status throughout the rest of Raw last night. 

He has more mic time now than he did when he was in The Shield. Oh wait, weren't people crying out for that too. 

I'm just gonna keep going around and around with this, I don't even know why I'm bothering anymore.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Can someone explain why losing clean is a requirement for gaining sympathy for the character? 3-on-1 backstage beatdowns would be sufficient to accomplish that. 

The main problem is that there is absolutely no balance. He gets his ass handed to him when he is outnumbered. Then he gets his ass handed to him in 1-on-1 situations. The only time he seems to get an upperhand is when he attacks Seth from behind during a cash-in attempt.


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol, selective memory.
> 
> I am pretty sure for weeks and weeks straight Daniel Bryan closed Raw and Smackdown being beaten down by either HHH, Orton or The Shield or a combination of all of them.
> 
> And as far as I can remember he sure as hell wasn't picking up wins, or any of any significance anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Ambrose has had more of a reaction within the first few weeks of his solo career than Daniel Bryan got within his. He has done sweet fa and he gets pops like someone who has been with WWE a hell of a lot longer than he is.
> 
> He is also so much of an after thought within the WWE that they didn't remind us of him constantly throughout the show did they? Because if they wanted him to fade into the fucking black that much we wouldn't have heard anything about his status throughout the rest of Raw last night.
> 
> He has more mic time now than he did when he was in The Shield. Oh wait, weren't people crying out for that too.
> 
> I'm just gonna keep going around and around with this, I don't even know why I'm bothering anymore.


They reminded us constantly that he would be removed from the main event. In other words, they reminded us constantly that they don't even want him to be in the main event of RAW in a 6 man tag match.

Is that something we are suppose to be grateful for?


----------



## NeyNey

Shenron said:


> Not too far from there looking at WWE's history of treating actual talented wrestlers while kissing the ass of meatheads.


Yeah, but since Ambrose is not just an actual talented wrestler but rather the greatest talent we'll ever witness, if not Talent personafied, that argument is invalid since Pyro. (Seriously writing with all Markdom aside now.)


----------



## Shenron

BrownianMotion said:


> Can someone explain why losing clean is a requirement for gaining sympathy for the character? 3-on-1 backstage beatdowns would be sufficient to accomplish that.
> 
> The main problem is that there is absolutely no balance. He gets his ass handed to him when he is outnumbered. Then he gets his ass handed to him in 1-on-1 situations. The only time he seems to get an upperhand is when he attacks Seth from behind during a cash-in attempt.


Add to that the fact that he is the one taking a beating in most of the matches he is involved with.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol, selective memory.
> 
> I am pretty sure for weeks and weeks straight Daniel Bryan closed Raw and Smackdown being beaten down by either HHH, Orton or The Shield or a combination of all of them.
> 
> And as far as I can remember he sure as hell wasn't picking up wins, or any of any significance anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean Ambrose has had more of a reaction within the first few weeks of his solo career than Daniel Bryan got within his. He has done sweet fa and he gets pops like someone who has been with WWE a hell of a lot longer than he is.
> 
> He is also so much of an after thought within the WWE that they didn't remind us of him constantly throughout the show did they? Because if they wanted him to fade into the fucking black that much we wouldn't have heard anything about his status throughout the rest of Raw last night.
> 
> He has more mic time now than he did when he was in The Shield. Oh wait, weren't people crying out for that too.
> 
> *I'm just gonna keep going around and around with this, I don't even know why I'm bothering anymore*.


I feel the same way fpalm So lets bring some lighter discussion to this thread!!

Do you think we'll see Ambrose on Smackdown, or do we have to wait until Battle Ground??



BrownianMotion said:


> Can someone explain why losing clean is a requirement for gaining sympathy for the character? 3-on-1 backstage beatdowns would be sufficient to accomplish that.
> 
> The main problem is that there is absolutely no balance. He gets his ass handed to him when he is outnumbered. Then he gets his ass handed to him in 1-on-1 situations. The only time he seems to get an upperhand is when he attacks Seth from behind during a cash-in attempt.


Can you explain to me when exactly he lost CLEAN??


----------



## Shenron

Ccoffey89 said:


> I feel the same way fpalm So lets bring some lighter discussion to this thread!!
> 
> Do you think we'll see Ambrose on Smackdown, or do we have to wait until Battle Ground??


I was hoping for a funny hospital promo but I am now expecting a beating.


----------



## Nicole Queen

NeyNey said:


> Yeah, but since Ambrose is not just an actual talented wrestler but rather the greatest talent we'll ever witness, if not Talent personafied, that argument isn't valid since Pyro. (Seriously writing with all Markdom aside now.)












#PreachIt

Comparing Ambrose to guys like Ziggler fpalm


----------



## BrownianMotion

Shenron said:


> I was hoping for a funny hospital promo but I am now expecting a beating.


"Dean Ambrose beating" gets copy & pasted from one script to another. It's the same thing they did with "Ryback triple power bomb through a table."


----------



## Shenron

BrownianMotion said:


> "Dean Ambrose beating" gets copy & pasted from one script to another. It's the same thing they did with "Ryback triple power bomb through a table."


Maybe a beating in the hospital to spice things up before we go back to regular beatings.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> #PreachIt
> 
> Comparing Ambrose to guys like Ziggler fpalm


:banderas That gif says it all!!! I bow to the great GOD OF WRESTLING :bow:bow:bow :ambrose3


----------



## Romangirl252

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=872077486154535&l=d57c3e96e6]


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> I feel the same way fpalm So lets bring some lighter discussion to this thread!!
> 
> Do you think we'll see Ambrose on Smackdown, or do we have to wait until Battle Ground??
> 
> 
> 
> Can you explain to me when exactly he lost CLEAN??


Sheamus and Orton losses were clean. Kane loss was semi dirty, but still an unnecessary one. 

Now let's list the clean losses suffered by Rollins and Reigns....oh wait.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> They reminded us constantly that he would be removed from the main event. In other words, they reminded us constantly that they don't even want him to be in the main event of RAW in a 6 man tag match.
> 
> Is that something we are suppose to be grateful for?


Dude if they didn't want him in the main event then why since the summer after wm29 has he been near enough closing all Raws or in the last segment. Honestly, that is weak. 

And as for him losing so often in The Shield, they were heel. Sooo.... 

Can I just apologise to everyone in this thread for making it one of those threads where you open it, read and just think 'no, no, no' and leave. 

I'm being baited and unfortunately I keep biting. :side::side::side:



Romangirl252 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=872077486154535&l=d57c3e96e6]


:cheer:cheer:cheer

Hope you had a kick ass time!!



BrownianMotion said:


> Sheamus and Orton losses were clean. Kane loss was semi dirty, but still an unnecessary one.
> 
> Now let's list the clean losses suffered by Rollins and Reigns....oh wait.


Wasn't Sheamus when he was in The Shield? (Again that's different). And didn't that take place after he had fought over 28 other guys for the battle royal to leave him standing with Sheamus (sure looks weak to me). As for their match on Smackdown, Sheamus had just won a title. A title that people said needed credibility again, but oh a win is being bitched about that kinda sorta brings that credibility back.


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dude if they didn't want him in the main event then why since the summer after wm29 has he been near enough closing all Raws or in the last segment. Honestly, that is weak.
> 
> And as for him losing so often in The Shield, they were heel. Sooo....
> 
> Can I just apologise to everyone in this thread for making it one of those threads where you open it, read and just think 'no, no, no' and leave.
> 
> I'm being baited and unfortunately I keep biting. :side::side::side:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheer:cheer:cheer
> 
> Hope you had a kick ass time!!


He was closing all of those RAWs due to his association to golden boy Reigns.


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> *"Dean Ambrose beating" gets copy & pasted from one script to another*. It's the same thing they did with "Ryback triple power bomb through a table."



:kobe9 They don't even try anymore. I'm expecting a quick mention on Main event, maybe a backstage promo with Renee( or Tom, most likely Tom) if we're lucky. *Nothing on SD*. Quote me on that.


----------



## OMGeno

This thread tends to become one giant circle jerk more often than not and if you're not part of the crowd, your comments get ignored, so it's nice to see some actual discussion going on. Not everyone had to agree with everyone else's statements.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

OMGeno said:


> This thread tends to become one giant circle jerk more often than not and if you're not part of the crowd, your comments get ignored, so it's nice to see some actual discussion going on. Not everyone had to agree with everyone else's statements.


It is nice, you're right. I just think the balance of negative and positive could do with some work. :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> This thread tends to become one giant circle jerk more often than not and if you're not part of the crowd, your comments get ignored, so it's nice to see some actual discussion going on. Not everyone had to agree with everyone else's statements.


Yeah. Just trying to light a fire under the asses of Ambrose fans. We all know he will need them to step up their game down the line.


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> Sheamus and Orton losses were clean. Kane loss was semi dirty, but still an unnecessary one.
> 
> Now let's list the clean losses suffered by Rollins and Reigns....oh wait.


Sheamus was before the split that's irrelevant. We're talking about his SINGLES career right? Orton was clean I'll give you that one but he was injured and showed a lot of resilience in a great 20 minute match with multi-time world champion, so that speaks volume for him, I've given my thoughts on that already. Other wise all his losses were due to interference by Rollins. So technically that means we have to wait for him to have few more singles bouts before we can pass judgment on that. 

I don't understand why everyone is so quick to say he will become a jobber. Like I pointed out with Erik.. It took Daniel Bryan from SummerSLam to Wrestlemania to get his retribution and it was a lot bigger of an accomplishment because we had to wait so long. No one needs to get retribution on their adversary in such a short amount of time. It makes the payoff feel much better for the superstar that has been antagonized and his fans. Everyone complaining right now will feel so much relief when he starts winning and that's what's wrestling is about! Be patient and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Shenron

Ccoffey89 said:


> Sheamus was before the split that's irrelevant. We're talking about his SINGLES career right? Orton was clean I'll give you that one but he was injured and showed a lot of resilience in a great 20 minute match with multi-time world champion, so that speaks volume for him, I've given my thoughts on that already. Other wise all his losses were due to interference by Rollins. So technically that means we have to wait for him to have few more singles bouts before we can pass judgment on that.
> 
> I don't understand why everyone is so quick to say he will become a jobber. Like I pointed out with Erik.. It took Daniel Bryan from SummerSLam to Wrestlemania to get his retribution and it was a lot bigger of an accomplishment because we had to wait so long. No one needs to get retribution on their adversary in such a short amount of time. It makes the payoff feel much better for the superstar that has been antagonized and his fans. Everyone complaining right now will feel so much relief when he starts winning and that's what's wrestling is about! Be patient and enjoy the ride.


It took fans hijacking the shows to give Daniel Bryan what he deserves. I doubt the fans will start chanting Ambrose in random matches so, yeah.

I thought everyone knew that all WWE wants are meatheads, talent can rot in the midcard.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> Sheamus was before the split that's irrelevant. We're talking about his SINGLES career right? Orton was clean I'll give you that one but he was injured and showed a lot of resilience in a great 20 minute match with multi-time world champion, so that speaks volume for him, I've given my thoughts on that already. Other wise all his losses were due to interference by Rollins. So technically that means we have to wait for him to have few more singles bouts before we can pass judgment on that.
> 
> I don't understand why everyone is so quick to say he will become a jobber. Like I pointed out with Erik.. It took Daniel Bryan from SummerSLam to Wrestlemania to get his retribution and it was a lot bigger of an accomplishment because we had to wait so long. No one needs to get retribution on their adversary in such a short amount of time. It makes the payoff feel much better for the superstar that has been antagonized and his fans. Everyone complaining right now will feel so much relief when he starts winning and that's what's wrestling is about! Be patient and enjoy the ride.


It's not irrelevant at all. They weren't willing to protect him in singles matches back then and they aren't doing it now. Rollins has been protected since December. Reigns is looking like superman week in and week out. You can't just disregard history because it doesn't fit your argument.

Bryan wasn't losing (clean or dirty) with the same frequency. If you're going to have Ambrose lose from time to time, at least give him a few wins to keep him credible. Who was the last person he beat cleanly in a singles match before he defeated BNB?


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> *Sheamus was before the split that's irrelevant. We're talking about his SINGLES career right? Orton was clean I'll give you that one but he was injured and showed a lot of resilience in a great 20 minute match with multi-time world champion, so that speaks volume for him, I've given my thoughts on that already. Other wise all his losses were due to interference by Rollins. So technically that means we have to wait for him to have few more singles bouts before we can pass judgment on that. *
> 
> I don't understand why everyone is so quick to say he will become a jobber. Like I pointed out with Erik.. It took Daniel Bryan from SummerSLam to Wrestlemania to get his retribution and it was a lot bigger of an accomplishment because we had to wait so long. No one needs to get retribution on their adversary in such a short amount of time. It makes the payoff feel much better for the superstar that has been antagonized and his fans. Everyone complaining right now will feel so much relief when he starts winning and that's what's wrestling is about! Be patient and enjoy the ride.


So then by clean you mean squash right? And that sheamus match, Rollins didn't lost yet again against Batista that day. Plus Dean already lost the battleroyale why the need to pin him again?


----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> This thread tends to become one giant circle jerk more often than not and if you're not part of the crowd, your comments get ignored, so it's nice to see some actual discussion going on. Not everyone had to agree with everyone else's statements.


(Y) Though the negativity is reaching *Pyro* levels and he hasn't even graced us with his presence :side: But I guess with so much negativity there's nothing left for him to crush :lol

Just don't see reason to get so worked up with the way he's been booked in such a short time. We're barely even starting and people are already writing off the Ambrose/Rollins feud as if it's gonna end super predictable and we won't get anything good out of it :side:

Seriously, people stealing the show or people being off the show and it's all the same to some :side::side:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Romangirl252 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=872077486154535&l=d57c3e96e6]


Looks like some pretty decent seats!! HOpe you had a blast!



tylermoxreigns said:


> Dude if they didn't want him in the main event then why since the summer after wm29 has he been near enough closing all Raws or in the last segment. Honestly, that is weak.
> 
> And as for him losing so often in The Shield, they were heel. Sooo....
> 
> Can I just apologise to everyone in this thread for making it one of those threads where you open it, read and just think 'no, no, no' and leave.
> 
> *I'm being baited and unfortunately I keep biting*. :side::side::side:


I know me too.. :faint:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> He was closing all of those RAWs due to his association to golden boy Reigns.


They were in a faction. His "association". Sorry, bro. That is such crap. 

I'm sure he got to wrestle Undertaker on Smackdown in April 2013 just because of his association with Reigns too. If it was all Reigns he would be the one who wrestled Taker. He would be the one getting the spots too. 

He was closing Raw's because he is talented, nothing else. He lead The Shield for a fucking long time. He put them on the map to begin with laying down the foundations with his promos. I just can't anymore. This is stupid. 

You say he is more talented then Reigns yet you completely shoot his merit down by saying he is only getting anywhere near the main event because of being with Reigns. Sort it out.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm more intrigued that there's a new poster called Shenron. You got a twin bro Shenroe? :lmao


----------



## Shenron

tylermoxreigns said:


> They were in a faction. His "association". Sorry, bro. That is such crap.
> 
> I'm sure he got to wrestle Undertaker on Smackdown in April 2013 just because of his association with Reigns too. If it was all Reigns he would be the one who wrestled Taker. He would be the one getting the spots too.
> 
> He was closing Raw's because he is talented, nothing else. He lead The Shield for a fucking long time. He put them on the map to begin with laying down the foundations with his promos. I just can't anymore. This is stupid.
> 
> You say he is more talent then Reigns yet you completely shoot his merit down by saying he is only getting anywhere near the main event because of being with Reigns. Sort it out.


Nah, he is the one that DESERVES to be in the main event, but won't, because WWE doesn't give a shit about him. 

Reigns deserves dog shit.


----------



## OMGeno

Nicole Queen said:


> (Y) Though the negativity is reaching *Pyro* levels and he hasn't even graced us with his presence :side: But I guess with so much negativity there's nothing left for him to crush :lol
> 
> Just don't see reason to get so worked up with the way he's been booked in such a short time. We're barely even starting and people are already writing off the Ambrose/Rollins feud as if it's gonna end super predictable and we won't get anything good out of it :side:
> 
> Seriously, people stealing the show or people being off the show and it's all the same to some :side::side:



I understand that most of us would prefer great things to be said about Ambrose, which will hopefully be the case after BG this week, but other discussion is ok too. I'd rather read people's actual comments and thoughts than just page after page of quoted gif's and posts about reps tbh.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Love how people have selective reading skills...Just wait and see what happens all this negativity is uncalled for. You all act like he's losing to One of the Matadores every week or something. Come on guys. fpalm

Can't you see that this is what WWE wants from us?? They want us to be worried about his career, and ya'll are just giving right in.


----------



## Shenroe

RAVEN said:


> I'm more intrigued that there's a new poster called Shenron. You got a twin bro Shenroe? :lmao


:Jordan When I saw that on the RAW part of the site i freaked out :lol Thought mods were messing with me or i was being "humbled" :lmao. Yo bro did you name yourself after me? If so that's cool and all but you could've give me a S/O


----------



## Shenron

Shenroe said:


> :Jordan When I saw that on the RAW part of the site i freaked out :lol Thought mods were messing with me or i was being "humbled" :lmao. Yo bro did you name yourself after me? If so that's cool and all but you could've give me a S/O


Nah it was after this guy, but it's cool


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> They were in a faction. His "association". Sorry, bro. That is such crap.
> 
> I'm sure he got to wrestle Undertaker on Smackdown in April 2013 just because of his association with Reigns too. If it was all Reigns he would be the one who wrestled Taker. He would be the one getting the spots too.
> 
> He was closing Raw's because he is talented, nothing else. He lead The Shield for a fucking long time. He put them on the map to begin with laying down the foundations with his promos. I just can't anymore. This is stupid.
> 
> You say he is more talented then Reigns yet you completely shoot his merit down by saying he is only getting anywhere near the main event because of being with Reigns. Sort it out.


Had Reigns been in that match with Taker it wouldn't have ended cleanly. Fairly certain of that.

He _is_ more talented than Reigns. But unfortunately, the WWE seems to be higher on him than they are on Ambrose. That's why he is getting such great booking. And he's the biggest reason The Shield were getting such great booking. But Ambrose deserves it much more than he does.

Let's face it, Ambrose lost clean to Orton in order to keep Orton looking strong so that Reigns will look good when he goes over him clean at SummerSlam. They sacrificed Dean's credibility in order to make Reigns look good.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenron said:


> *Nah, he is the one that DESERVES to be in the main event, but won't, because WWE doesn't give a shit about him. *
> 
> Reigns deserves dog shit.


He is in the main event storyline bro. He is going after the guy who is going after THE guy. Who says that once Rollins isn't out of the way that he won't go after Reigns, Cena, Orton, whoever has the bloody stupid title.

There is one main storyline at the moment and that is the authority. There are three guys going after the authority - Ambrose, Reigns and Cena. Each of these guys is going for their respective goal within the storyline. They all branch off of each other, it is called plot integration. 

If he wasn't in the main event then why haven't they put him against Fandango, or stuffed him in the battle royal for the IC title. Or made him go after Sheamus again. Because he's too busy tied up in the Main Event. If you wanna get picky he's not in the actual wrestling main event, fine cling onto that but honestly it doesn't mean shit really. 

Belts, briefcases, they don't mean shit. They are props. The storyline is what gives it meaning, the storyline which is Ambrose's focus.


----------



## Empress

OMGeno said:


> I understand that most of us would prefer great things to be said about Ambrose, which will hopefully be the case after BG this week, but other discussion is ok too. I'd rather read people's actual comments and thoughts than just page after page of quoted gif's and posts about reps tbh.


:clap

I'm glad that there's actual discussion in this thread and not the spam of gifs. I think there can be a balance between praise and critique without doing the absolute most in either direction. There are some areas where I think Ambrose excels at and others where I think he can make some tweaks.


----------



## Shenron

tylermoxreigns said:


> He is in the main event storyline bro. He is going after the guy who is going after THE guy. Who says that once Rollins isn't out of the way that he won't go after Reigns, Cena, Orton, whoever has the bloody stupid title.
> 
> There is one main storyline at the moment and that is the authority. There are three guys going after the authority - Ambrose, Reigns and Cena. Each of these guys is going for their respective goal within the storyline. They all branch off of each other, it is called plot integration.
> 
> If he wasn't in the main event then why haven't they put him against Fandango, or stuffed him in the battle royal for the IC title. Or made him go after Sheamus again. Because he's too busy tied up in the Main Event. If you wanna get picky he's not in the actual wrestling main event, fine cling onto that but honestly it doesn't mean shit really.
> 
> Belts, briefcases, they don't mean shit. They are props. The storyline is what gives it meaning, the storyline which is Ambrose's focus.


I don't see Ambrose getting title shots and I don't see Reigns getting beaten up. EVER. I don't think he has since the Evolution match build-up.

Actually I can't remember a show that didn't end with his music.


----------



## Nicole Queen

OMGeno said:


> I understand that most of us would prefer great things to be said about Ambrose, which will hopefully be the case after BG this week, but other discussion is ok too. I'd rather read people's actual comments and thoughts than just page after page of quoted gif's and posts about reps tbh.


Yeah, I agree with you :lol It's a discussion thread after all and I have no problem with that 

The thing that pisses me off is people reacting so negatively and we haven't even seen that much yet. There's room for improvement but this feud is also the best thing going right now and there is plenty of time in their careers to reach that top level, it doesn't need to happen in one week :side:

Just a bit of whiplash I guess, one week everybody praises everything and the next everyone is like :cuss: :lol

#BelieveInAmbrose



BrownianMotion said:


> Had Reigns been in that match with Taker it wouldn't have ended cleanly. Fairly certain of that.
> 
> He _is_ more talented than Reigns. But unfortunately, the WWE seems to be higher on him than they are on Ambrose. That's why he is getting such great booking. And he's the biggest reason The Shield were getting such great booking. But Ambrose deserves it much more than he does.
> 
> Let's face it, Ambrose lost clean to Orton in order to keep Orton looking strong so that Reigns will look good when he goes over him clean at SummerSlam. They sacrificed Dean's credibility in order to make Reigns look good.


All in the name of discussion, I don't see how they sacrificed Dean's credibility :| I know some of you don't want to continue hearing this :side: but Dean had injury, worked a 17:40 minutes match and while he lost comptletely clean I don't think that one clean loss of 6-7 matches where he lost due to interference makes him in any way look bad. 

I mean, a win over anybody else for Orton wouldn't mean much considering how *well* they're build and Ambrose is someone the crowds see as a threat, no matter how much we nitpick his booking. They think there is something badass about him and that's why they cheer him. They don't cheer him because of his outfit (at least the men don't


----------



## Shenroe

Shenron said:


> Nah it was after this guy, but it's cool


Repped.



tylermoxreigns said:


> He is in the main event storyline bro. He is going after the guy who is going after THE guy. Who says that once Rollins isn't out of the way that he won't go after Reigns, Cena, Orton, whoever has the bloody stupid title.
> 
> *There is one main storyline at the moment and that is the authority. There are three guys going after the authority - Ambrose, Reigns and Cena.* Each of these guys is going for their respective goal within the storyline. They all branch off of each other, it is called plot integration.
> 
> *If he wasn't in the main event then why haven't they put him against Fandango*, or stuffed him in the battle royal for the IC title. Or made him go after Sheamus again. Because he's too busy tied up in the Main Event. If you wanna get picky he's not in the actual wrestling main event, fine cling onto that but honestly it doesn't mean shit really.
> 
> Belts, briefcases, they don't mean shit. They are props. The storyline is what gives it meaning, the storyline which is Ambrose's focus.


Ambrose is being phased out a little more each week though, HHH don't even bother with him anymore.

Because it's not that simple, they are still professional( i guess), they won't go "ok Dean tonight you job to Fandango lol". It's still an professional environment despite all the politics and crap they put on. He's still in the main storyline because they obviously see he adds value to it, just like he added value for the 8 first months of the Shield. Then he got nixed for Reigns, just like today. Everybody is made to benefit Reigns, the day Dean stop adding value to the storyline, he gets dropped or severely downplayed.


----------



## Ccoffey89

I gotta say though all this discussion is helping this thread move along pretty nicely. :lol 
500 pages by the end of the day watch. :cool2

I understand it is nice having some 2 sided discussions, but saying he is a jobber and will be a jobber is just kind of unnecessary right now. We should be talking about how he's going to respond to that beat down, and what the next move is for him. He'll likely cut a great promo on Smackdown about how they can beat him down all they want to, but he's not going away. He'll face Rollins an awesome 15 20 minute match at the PPV that ends in a draw and come on Raw to cut another great promo about how 2 of the best in this business today fought tooth and nail, and neither one of them could one up the other, so he issues a challenge to Rollins for SummerSlam. Possibly have a match on Raw against Kane or Orton in which he might very well go over. 

But instead we're talking about how the WWE is going to fuck him up and leave him high and dry. That's too much and is going too far this early on in his career.


----------



## Romangirl252

Ccoffey89 said:


> Looks like some pretty decent seats!! HOpe you had a blast!
> 
> 
> 
> I know me too.. :faint:


I did have fun and yeah they were...I was suppose to be behind JBL, Cole and Jerry but my ticket wouldn't scan so I had to go to the box office and get a new one...so that's where I ended up at

more pictures

https://www.tumblr.com/blog/jerilife


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenroe said:


> Repped.
> 
> 
> 
> Ambrose is being phased out a little more each week though, HHH don't even bother with him anymore.
> 
> Because it's not that simple, they are still professional( i guess), they won't go "ok Dean tonight you job to Fandango lol". It's still an professional environment despite all the politics and crap they put on. *He's still in the main storyline because they obviously see he adds value to it,* just like he added value for the 8 first months of the Shield. Then he got nixed for Reigns, just like today. Everybody is made to benefit Reigns, the day Dean stop adding value to the storyline, he gets dropped or severely downplayed.


Yet his credibility is being down played but he adds value.

Talk about contradiction.


----------



## Shenron

He adds value by his pure talent alone, not by WWE being behind him in doing it.


----------



## Ccoffey89

*READ THIS QUOTED FROM JR'S BLOG!*http://www.jrsbarbq.com/blog/kurt-a...ght-9-eastern-richmond-raw-ramblings-meet-you


> Dean Ambrose took a fine, restaurant quality ass whipping early in the show. Heroes who don't quit and show no fear while selling thoroughly usually get themselves over. Ambrose is.


JR sees what I see!



Shenron said:


> He adds value by his pure talent alone, not by WWE being behind him in doing it.


You just said they see he adds value!! You're words bro not mine.


----------



## NeyNey

Ccoffey89 said:


> He'll likely cut a great promo on Smackdown about how they can beat him down all they want to, but he's not going away.


I don't think (and hope) he'll be at Smackdown, still want a Battleground showdown without any touching before. :banderas


----------



## Shenroe

Shenron said:


> He adds value by his pure talent alone, not by WWE being behind him in doing it.


That's another to say it yes. WWE take advantage of his pure talent like they did for the past 2 years tbh for Reigns.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenron said:


> He adds value by his pure talent alone, not by WWE being behind him in doing it.


Dude believe me they have the power to keep him off the fucking show :lmao

A real talent doesn't need to be given good storylines, a real talent makes just the storylines they are given, good.


----------



## superuser1

*The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

So was Ambrose getting taken out of the main event WWE's way of saying Ambrose doesn't belong with the big names? But yet he still outshined what Cena and Reigns did the entire night with the little promo time he had lol.


----------



## Shenron

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

I see it that way. It's becoming obvious that they don't give 2 shits about him or the fact that he's the most talented individual they had on their roster in decades. They will just go along with their Roman Reigns push.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

To me the message from the WWE with Ambrose's beat-down and Rollins' "injury" was those guys don't matter pay attention to Cena, Orton and Reigns.

The Shield was to get Reigns over and that was it, but something great happened, but apparently the WWE sees it as a problem, Ambrose got over to (maybe even more over than Reigns at times) as a face and they found our Rollins is awesome to. But those 2 weren't in the plans and they were garnering to much attention so they needed to be taken out of the ending segment of Raw.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dude believe me they have the power to keep him off the fucking show :lmao
> 
> *A real talent doesn't need to be given good storylines, a real talent makes just the storylines they are given*, good.


:mark::mark: You are so right!!!

And Ambrose is the best talent they have. He can make any story line he's in seem like the most relevant storyline there is! That's how you know he's gonna make it to the top!:banderas


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


> Yeah, I agree with you :lol It's a discussion thread after all and I have no problem with that
> 
> The thing that pisses me off is people reacting so negatively and we haven't even seen that much yet. There's room for improvement but this feud is also the best thing going right now and there is plenty of time in their careers to reach that top level, it doesn't need to happen in one week :side:
> 
> Just a bit of whiplash I guess, one week everybody praises everything and the next everyone is like :cuss: :lol
> 
> #BelieveInAmbrose
> 
> 
> 
> All in the name of discussion, I don't see how they sacrificed Dean's credibility :| I know some of you don't want to continue hearing this :side: but Dean had injury, worked a 17:40 minutes match and while he lost comptletely clean I don't think that one clean loss of 6-7 matches where he lost due to interference makes him in any way look bad.
> 
> I mean, a win over anybody else for Orton wouldn't mean much considering how *well* they're build and Ambrose is someone the crowds see as a threat, no matter how much we nitpick his booking. They think there is something badass about him and that's why they cheer him. They don't cheer him because of his outfit (at least the men don't


This injury excuse needs to stop. There have been plenty of people who have won with injuries. The most recent being Daniel Bryan who defeated all of Evolution in one night despite his injury. 

I will not get behind the concept of making Orton look strong at the expense of Ambrose in order to make Reigns look good at SummerSlam. And no fan of his should either.


----------



## Ccoffey89

NEYNEY, NICOLE QUEEN, TMR, and my self keep this thread balanced alone. We don't need any other marks to help us bring these negative Nancies back to reality! 

IT'S US AGAINST THE WORLD!!! :lmao


----------



## Arca9

Well he looked strong coming out of it. He took an extended beating and still asked for more, only staying down to a sick curb stomp. I'm hoping it leads to him coming out at BattleGround with some real intensity, exploding into a pure fight with Rollins and throwing the match away to give him a huge beating. He needs something right now to gain some momentum, his promo work has been outstanding but he isn't be given the wins...


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Dude believe me they have the power to keep him off the fucking show :lmao
> 
> A real talent doesn't need to be given good storylines, a real talent makes just the storylines they are given, good.


Yes, he does make everything he is given look good. The problem with that is that if he continues to be given the same kind of storylines and booking, he won't be anywhere near where he deserves to be - i.e. solidly in the main event and being a multi time world champion.


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> This injury excuse needs to stop. T*here have been plenty of people who have won with injuries. The most recent being Daniel Bryan who defeated all of Evolution in one night despite his injury*.
> 
> I will not get behind the concept of making Orton look strong at the expense of Ambrose in order to make Reigns look good at SummerSlam. And no fan of his should either.


And that's what a lot of people on here call superman booking and Ambrose doesn't need it, nor does he want it probably.

He's an old school wrestler who should rise through the ranks like an old school superstar!


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> This injury excuse needs to stop. There have been plenty of people who have won with injuries. The most recent being Daniel Bryan who defeated all of Evolution in one night despite his injury.
> 
> I will not get behind the concept of making Orton look strong at the expense of Ambrose in order to make Reigns look good at SummerSlam. And no fan of his should either.


The injury excuse needs to stop? :lol Well, then let's forget how long he has had it and that it constantly keeps being played on in matches :side: This surely means nothing :side: Having an injury doesn't mean he can't win with it (BNB says hi!) but it's also stupid to disregard this as if it's just him wrestling in different tank top.

I'm not behind the concept of anything Reigns-related, much less this Reigns<Orton<Ambrose everybody has going on, but I see nothing wrong with the booking of this match. Plus the finish was cool and not just Dean walking into the RKO but whatever :side:

*@Corey*


----------



## Shenroe

You are making way too much excuses guys :lol Looks like delusional wives


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> The injury excuse needs to stop? :lol Well, then let's forget how long he has had it and that it constantly keeps being played on in matches :side: This surely means nothing :side: Having an injury doesn't mean he can't win with it (BNB says hi!) but it's also stupid to disregard this as if it's just him wrestling in different tank top.
> 
> I'm not behind the concept of anything Reigns-related, much less this Reigns<Orton<Ambrose everybody has going on, but I see nothing wrong with the booking of this match. Plus the finish was cool and not just Dean walking into the RKO but whatever :side:
> 
> *@Corey*


YEP THAT'S ME!! MR. POSITIVITY!! 



Shenroe said:


> You are making way too much excuses guys :lol Looks like delusional wives


You guys are making way too many assumptions way too early on in his singles career! :lol Looks like a bunch of *PYRO'S*!!!


----------



## Darkness is here

This thread is getting crazy just like ambrose :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

I don't know who's making assumptions. I am only commenting on his current booking. Any forecast I am making about his future is based on the career trajectory of people who have received the same kind of booking. The exception to that being wrestlers whose fans had to force the issue. Which is why I say there is still hope for Ambrose. But people need to be motivated enough to do what Bryan's fans did for him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

I think they're just trying to put him over as an outsider who shouldn't trust anyone. A tweener maybe who is only out for himself and doesn't need anyone elses help, face or heel. Which fits his character perfectly.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

Nah, you will see on Sunday that the beating he got will give him a greater pop when he comes out and beating Rollins.


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> I don't know who's making assumptions. I am only commenting on his current booking. Any forecast I am making about his future is based on the career trajectory of people who have received the same kind of booking. The exception to that being wrestlers whose fans had to force the issue. Which is why I say there is still hope for Ambrose. But people need to be motivated enough to do what Bryan's fans did for him.


That's the thing though. Everyone seems to see his booking as meaning something different! I see it as WWE wanting everyone to get behind this guy. The new anti-authority figure, WWE WANTS US TO WANT TO SEE HIM SUCCEED!! But a lot of people see it as WWE donesn't give a shit. We all need to agree to disagree and move on to another topic. Like what do you think Ambrose will do when he comes back?? He sure as hell aint gonna forget about getting jumped. He's gonna want to raise even more hell over the authority, and fuck everyone up.* Isn't that what you guys want to see*?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> Like what do you think Ambrose will do when he comes back?? He sure as hell aint gonna forget about getting jumped. He's gonna want to raise even more hell over the authority, and fuck everyone up.* Isn't that what you guys want to see*?


I'd love something like Austin/McMahon at the hospital, Austin/Booker at the supermarket or Ambrose stealing the briefcase and throwing it somewhere though we have already seen this :side:

Just some segment that takes place outside the arena and catches Rollins/The Authority off guard  Maybe him walking with crutches and then starting to beat them up with it :lmao A diving Thesz press off something? :hmm: Maybe an ambulance? :hmm: 

Hoping it's something awesome and hilarious :dance


----------



## OMGeno

Ccoffey89 said:


> That's the thing though. Everyone seems to see his booking as meaning something different! I see it as WWE wanting everyone to get behind this guy. The new anti-authority figure, WWE WANTS US TO WANT TO SEE HIM SUCCEED!! But a lot of people see it as WWE donesn't give a shit. We all need to agree to disagree and move on to another topic. Like what do you think Ambrose will do when he comes back?? He sure as hell aint gonna forget about getting jumped. He's gonna want to raise even more hell over the authority, and fuck everyone up.* Isn't that what you guys want to see*?


I'm not sure that the WWE KNOW how to build a good anti-authority figure. The most obvious one would be Austin, but Austin's happened incidentally and they let HIM run with it. They didn't book him like shit and he looked strong almost every week. If they let Ambrose come up with his own ideas, I'm sure he'd be gold, but they don't.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> That's the thing though. Everyone seems to see his booking as meaning something different! I see it as WWE wanting everyone to get behind this guy. The new anti-authority figure, WWE WANTS US TO WANT TO SEE HIM SUCCEED!! But a lot of people see it as WWE donesn't give a shit. We all need to agree to disagree and move on to another topic. Like what do you think Ambrose will do when he comes back?? He sure as hell aint gonna forget about getting jumped. He's gonna want to raise even more hell over the authority, and fuck everyone up.* Isn't that what you guys want to see*?


Him being an anti-authority figure/raising hell and winning matches/looking strong are not mutually exclusive. We can and should demand both.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

yeah lets try not to make something out of nothing again


----------



## Bearodactyl

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*



A-C-P said:


> To me the message from the WWE with Ambrose's beat-down and Rollins' "injury" was those guys don't matter pay attention to Cena, Orton and Reigns.
> 
> The Shield was to get Reigns over and that was it, but something great happened, but apparently the WWE sees it as a problem, Ambrose got over to (maybe even more over than Reigns at times) as a face and they found our Rollins is awesome to. But those 2 weren't in the plans and they were garnering to much attention so they needed to be taken out of the ending segment of Raw.


So you would have rather Rollins wasn't protected by his "injury" and Reigns ending up standing tall over him too? :draper2
Seems like a "damned if you, damned if you don't" type situation.. 

Or that Ambrose hadn't been beaten up backstage? "I'm the authority. I have a guy that keeps attacking my guys, but I won't do anything about it"? 

Ambrose getting his ass beat backstage in a 3-1 situation over how he's been hounding Rollins made total logical sense. It actually builds excitement for BG, as he's likely to be even more pissed off now. The "is that all you got" comment once again showed his badassery to the public. Plus after several succesfull cash in thwartings on Rollins, it was time the Authority got a win back, so they don't look like pushovers. 
Thing is, then you kinda have to eliminate Rollins too at some point so he doesn't cash in without Dean around. And if the handicap match stays a handicap match (Rollins doesn't get injured), then what? Have Cena and Reigns defy the odds 2-3? Everybody and their grandmother would've been pissed over that too, and rightfully so as THAT would've been all about Reigns, f*ck everybody else. 

You guys sometimes read waaaay too much into these booking decisions. Fear leads to Anger and so on, remember? Chillllllll!! :waffle 

Really what they did seems like the best option they had... :waffle


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> I'd love something like Austin/McMahon at the hospital, Austin/Booker at the supermarket or Ambrose stealing the briefcase and throwing it somewhere though we have already seen this :side:
> 
> Just some segment that takes place outside the arena and catches Rollins/The Authority off guard  Maybe him walking with crutches and then starting to beat them up with it :lmao A diving Thesz press off something? :hmm: Maybe an ambulance? :hmm:
> 
> Hoping it's something awesome and hilarious :dance


He should do that diving Thesz press off of a car in the parking garage when Rollins shows up one night!! :mark: That would be cool. Maybe have a parking lot brawl like Cena/Eddie!! :banderas



OMGeno said:


> I'm not sure that the WWE KNOW how to build a good anti-authority figure. The most obvious one would be Austin, but Austin's happened incidentally and they let HIM run with it. They didn't book him like shit and he looked strong almost every week. If they let Ambrose come up with his own ideas, I'm sure he'd be gold, but they don't.


So what you're saying is you don't think WWE will let Ambrose run with it? So far I think they have. 



BrownianMotion said:


> Him being an anti-authority figure/raising hell and winning matches/looking strong are not mutually exclusive. We can and should demand both.


I agree we should get both! But he's had like what 4 or 5 matches so far since the split? That's why I say give it time. Let him get 12 or 13 matches under his belt before you start saying WWE wants him to be a jobber.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just stab somebody with a bloody fork already!


----------



## Ccoffey89

I'll take DGenerationMC's advice

I'M COMING FOR YOU *****!!










:lmao:lmao


----------



## Revil Fox

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

Wow, are you ever reading too much into things. I love the idea that people are willing to believe the WWE can be subtle like this with negative shit, but nobody believes they can be subtle like this in positive ways.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I liked the booking yesterday, and I'm an Ambrose mark first, Rollins second and Reigns distant third so I don't know what to tell ya. Long as i like the stories he's involved in and I think he looks badass when all's said and done ("is that all you guys got?":mark, I'm not gonna get all riled up over a W/L record. Seems like kind of a waste of time... :draper2


----------



## djo0808

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

You guys have become so paranoid that now wrestler can't even take beatings anymore. lol Mick Foley is rolling over in his grave....

P.S I know Mick Foley isn't dead just using a expression


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

They didn't want Ambrose getting cheered over Cena&Reigns.


----------



## OMGeno

Ccoffey89 said:


> So what you're saying is you don't think WWE will let Ambrose run with it? So far I think they have.


He's had more wiggle room with his promos, which is awesome, but nowadays WWE seems to get set on guys and they don't want to change their mind. It would be in their best interest obviously to continue to build up all 3 former Shield members since there is such a lack of main eventers, but Reigns is clearly their guy - no one can deny that. That doesn't mean the fans won't turn on him. I think it will be a longer road for Ambrose, which isn't a bad thing but fans seem to want everything instantaneous.


----------



## NeyNey

Bear. The fucking man. Don't know why I can't put my words like that.


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> He's had more wiggle room with his promos, which is awesome, but nowadays WWE seems to get set on guys and they don't want to change their mind. It would be in their best interest obviously to continue to build up all 3 former Shield members since there is such a lack of main eventers, but Reigns is clearly their guy - no one can deny that. That doesn't mean the fans won't turn on him. I think it will be a longer road for Ambrose, which isn't a bad thing but fans seem to want everything instantaneous.


I'm not denying they want Reigns to be THE guy. That's cool, I don't mind that at all. And as for the longer road Ambrose will take, I agree! Personally I like slow build because it's that much sweeter when they make it. So I don't see why everyone is freaking out right now. :lol



NeyNey said:


> Bear. The fucking man. Don't know why I can't put my words like that.


I was thinking the same exact thing! :lmao I guess were just too passionate and we try to get everyone to see things the way we see it. :draper2 

Oh well at least there is someone here with their head on straight that can put it in a simple form, like Bear!! (Y)


----------



## Shenroe

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*



JTB33b said:


> They didn't want Ambrose getting cheered over Cena&Reigns.


That's it. Or else what was the point of that beatdown then? They went "lol you really think you deserve to be with the supermen chump, we remove you from the main event, just because".


----------



## OMGeno

Ccoffey89 said:


> I'm not denying they want Reigns to be THE guy. That's cool, I don't mind that at all. And as for the longer road Ambrose will take, I agree! Personally I like slow build because it's that much sweeter when they make it. So I don't see why everyone is freaking out right now. :lol


Because we want him to look strong on TV every week and win and beat the odds goddammit, but at the same time we don't because it will make him into John Cena :lol 

Obviously no one in here wants to seem him fail and him failing would not benefit WWE in the least. The guy has a decent sized following, people who have been loyal to him since the indies and new fans who see real potential in him. It would be in WWE's best interest to not fuck this up. Deep down, they have to know that....I hope.


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> Because we want him to look strong on TV every week and win and beat the odds goddammit, but at the same time we don't because it will make him into John Cena :lol
> 
> Obviously no one in here wants to seem him fail and him failing would not benefit WWE in the least. The guy has a decent sized following, people who have been loyal to him since the indies and new fans who see real potential in him. It would be in WWE's best interest to not fuck this up. Deep down, they have to know that....I hope.


I'm sure they do man. Like you said though people get antsy when they're favorites don't get booked to look strong all the time. Which is crazy if you know Ambrose, then you know he'll do everything in his power to get himself over and sell what ever feud he's in to make it seem like it's the must see best thing going on in television at the moment.

I think he's doing a damn good job at it right now. Like JR said in his blog after Raw last night/this morning. "If Ambrose keeps selling the beat downs like that, and still taunting his attackers, he's going to get over. And he is."


----------



## TheBusiness

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

Subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans? That's ridiculous. 

Cena and Reigns are having problems with the Authority, the match becoming a handicap match adds slightly to that storyline, in the process further adding to the Ambrose/Rollins feud of course. I have no problem with that booking. But of out of that you interpret it as a shot at his fans, and that the WWE are implying he doesn't belong with the big names, despite him mixing with the biggest since his debut, including a singles match with Taker.



Shenron said:


> I see it that way. *It's becoming obvious that they don't give 2 shits about him *or the fact that he's the most talented individual they had on their roster in decades. They will just go along with their Roman Reigns push.


fpalm


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: The WWE threw a subliminal shot at Dean Ambrose fans?*

Was that not the typical "take out the partner to handicap the good guys chances" technique that's been going on for a long long time?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bearodactyl said:


> I liked the booking yesterday, and I'm an Ambrose mark first, Rollins second and Reigns distant third so I don't know what to tell ya. Long as i like the stories he's involved in and I think he looks badass when all's said and done ("is that all you guys got?":mark, I'm not gonna get all riled up over a W/L record. Seems like kind of a waste of time... :draper2


:bow:clap(Y)


----------



## BrownianMotion

Those of you who say you don't care about win/loss records are lying. If he were to hypothetically lose 70 consecutive matches, you'd be upset. So then the question becomes - at what point does it start to bother you?


----------



## Ccoffey89

So who all is going to watch MainEvent?

*@BrownianMotion* We'll have to see when it gets to that point. :lol I can't say I'll be upset if he loses 100 matches it depends on what happens to be going on. Dean knows how to work and how to make the best of any situation he's in. You're asking a question that requires us (well at least me) to be at that point in time where he is losing tons and tons of matches, and that hasn't happened yet.

Instead of worrying about "hypothetical questions" lets talk about the present!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean left the RAW as a Cool Badass 
"Is that all you got?" helped

Cena and Roman like assholes who do not help Dean

At least that's what people are saying on Tumblr / Twitter


----------



## Kratosx23

BrownianMotion said:


> Those of you who say you don't care about win/loss records are lying. If he were to hypothetically lose 70 consecutive matches, you'd be upset. So then the question becomes - at what point does it start to bother you?


No they wouldn't, he's been losing his entire WWE career and nobody's made an issue of anything. They just keep saying that win/loss records mean nothing and his booking doesn't matter because he can get over without ever getting a win, ignoring the fact that strong booking mixed with strong talent gets you 10x more over, makes the product over and creates a hot new star, whereas just being over without booking turns you into a Dolph Ziggler or Zack Ryder.

Reading the last 7 or 8 pages, I'm fucking ashamed to be an Ambrose fan. I thought people who recognized incredible talent were smarter than those who cheered for people like Orton and Reigns but I was dead wrong, because they'd never stand for this type of corporate sabotage, let alone embrace it. Makes me feel like I threw in with the wrong camp.

These fans have no spine, he'll never get the company backing like Reigns and Orton and he'll never get the fans forcing him on the WWE like Bryan and Punk because they're content to sit on their hands and spin his burials into a fucking fairy tale about how "character wrestlers aren't meant to look strong". With fans like them he's doomed and they don't even realize it. They could be making a difference in his career and they're not, I hold every one of you who don't raise your voice personally responsible.


----------



## Deptford

It's part of the fucking story. Ambrose looked like a fucking god getting beat down like that. Can't believe you idiots are upset about it :lol

If you didn't like that segment, I find it hard to believe that you like Ambrose?.. Thats literally mostly what HE DOES!!!!!! 

It's also part of something called a "story" believe it or not, not every story in the WWE is "superstar A rises to the top of the card and survives the Cena burial" fpalm 


Holy fucking shit I can't believe this. First all the complaints about the Orton match and then moaning about the beat down. Both were like 4 star things IMO. That beat down was like completely normal fucking 101 booking also in this story like wth..


----------



## SóniaPortugal

You guys overstate


----------



## Ccoffey89

There's Pyro!



Deptford said:


> It's part of the fucking story. Ambrose looked like a fucking god getting beat down like that. Can't believe you idiots are upset about it :lol
> 
> If you didn't like that segment, I find it hard to believe that you like Ambrose?.. Thats literally mostly what HE DOES!!!!!!
> 
> It's also part of something called a "story" believe it or not, not every story in the WWE is "superstar A rises to the top of the card and survives the Cena burial" fpalm
> 
> 
> Holy fucking shit I can't believe this. First all the complaints about the Orton match and then moaning about the beat down. Both were like 4 star things IMO. That beat down was like completely normal fucking 101 booking also in this story like wth..


fpalm It's no use Deptford! I've been trying to tell them this all day long!! 

They are too hard headed!


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> There's Pyro!


And another thing, stop mentioning me every 10 fucking seconds. I don't appreciate it.


----------



## Shenroe

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No they wouldn't, he's been losing his entire WWE career and nobody's made an issue of anything. They just keep saying that win/loss records mean nothing and his booking doesn't matter because he can get over without ever getting a win, ignoring the fact that strong booking mixed with strong talent gets you 10x more over, makes the product over and creates a hot new star, whereas just being over without booking turns you into a Dolph Ziggler or Zack Ryder.
> 
> Reading the last 7 or 8 pages, I'm fucking ashamed to be an Ambrose fan. I thought people who recognized incredible talent were smarter than those who cheered for people like Orton and Reigns but I was dead wrong, because they'd never stand for this type of corporate sabotage, let alone embrace it. Makes me feel like I threw in with the wrong camp.
> 
> These fans have no spine, he'll never get the company backing like Reigns and Orton and he'll never get the fans forcing him on the WWE like Bryan and Punk because they're content to sit on their hands and spin his burials into a fucking fairy tale about how "character wrestlers aren't meant to look strong". With fans like them he's doomed and they don't even realize it. They could be making a difference in his career and they're not, I hold every one of you who don't raise your voice personally responsible.












You're the man PYRO. That might be the first post i agree 100% with you. We need to have some pride dammit.


----------



## Deptford

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No they wouldn't, he's been losing his entire WWE career and nobody's made an issue of anything. They just keep saying that win/loss records mean nothing and his booking doesn't matter because he can get over without ever getting a win, ignoring the fact that strong booking mixed with strong talent gets you 10x more over, makes the product over and creates a hot new star, whereas just being over without booking turns you into a Dolph Ziggler or Zack Ryder.
> 
> Reading the last 7 or 8 pages, I'm fucking ashamed to be an Ambrose fan. I thought people who recognized incredible talent were smarter than those who cheered for people like Orton and Reigns but I was dead wrong, because they'd never stand for this type of corporate sabotage, let alone embrace it. Makes me feel like I threw in with the wrong camp.
> 
> These fans have no spine, he'll never get the company backing like Reigns and Orton and he'll never get the fans forcing him on the WWE like Bryan and Punk because they're content to sit on their hands and spin his burials into a fucking fairy tale about how "character wrestlers aren't meant to look strong". With fans like them he's doomed and they don't even realize it. They could be making a difference in his career and they're not, I hold every one of you who don't raise your voice personally responsible.


When he stops being involved in main storylines and actually moves down the card then I'll get upset.

I don't recall Zack Ryder barely losing to Randy Orton while Orton was on top of the company card after a 20 + minute match. 
Sorry if I'm not more upset that he didn't beat the number 1 contender for the WWEWHC.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And another thing, stop mentioning me every 10 fucking seconds. I don't appreciate it.


My bad dude.:lol Someone spoke of you earlier asking where you were. I'll leave you be then.



Deptford said:


> When he stops being involved in main storylines and actually moves down the card then I'll get upset.


This^^^^ But even then depending on how far down the card he drops I won't be too upset. Ambrose can take anything and turn it into gold!


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> My bad dude.:lol Someone spoke of you earlier asking where you were. I'll leave you be then.


You mentioned me in like 8 different posts. 



Deptford said:


> When he stops being involved in main storylines and actually moves down the card then I'll get upset.
> 
> I don't recall Zack Ryder barely losing to Randy Orton while Orton was on top of the company card after a 20 + minute match.
> Sorry if I'm not more upset that he didn't beat the number 1 contender for the WWEWHC.


You'll be getting upset fairly soon then.

Why shouldn't you be upset? If Rollins doesn't have to lose to CENA, why the fuck should Ambrose have to lose to Orton? For one thing, it takes interest away from the feud, because the fans know that if you won't job one guy to somebody who's WAY higher on the totem pole and you'll job the other guy out to a lower one, it takes all the suspense away from who's going over. Secondly, he just turned. You never beat a guy on tv after he turns, you just don't. And his character is not meant to be a guy who loses often, he's got the rebel, anti authority character. That's a strong character that lends itself to dominant booking, and don't say it doesn't.

You've got an entire roster full of guys, why did it just HAVE to be Ambrose that takes the pin? And I don't buy this excuse the sheets threw around of "Orton needed to look strong so that Reigns looks good when he wins". First of all, Reigns is beating Triple H, and that's PLENTY strong enough, and Orton in a big problem is also strong enough without beating Ambrose, but secondly, there's nothing strong about Ambrose in terms of booking. Nothing. And Cena doesn't have to look strong for Brock? I didn't see him beating Rollins for no reason. No, they just beat Ambrose because they're in the beating Ambrose business.

They're handling him completely wrong aside from the stopped cash ins, which by the way, ALWAYS blind sides, never a straight up ass whooping. There's no way in hell I see him as a threat to Rollins in a match, not even close.

He's not gonna end up like Ryder but how's being a midcarder who just wins some and loses some like everybody else any better than being Ryder? He's too good to end up like Barrett, like Del Rio, like Ziggler, etc. He's never gonna be a world champion with this type of booking, and his biggest fans are flat out REFUSING to take a stand and defend him to the company. That's the only way this gets better. Unless you people start forcing your hand, he's not going to be where he deserves to be.


----------



## Ccoffey89

So I'll ask again, Is anyone watching MainEvent tonight?



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You mentioned me in like 8 different posts.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be getting upset fairly soon then.
> 
> Why shouldn't you be upset? If Rollins doesn't have to lose to CENA, why the fuck should Ambrose have to lose to Orton? For one thing, it takes interest away from the feud, because the fans know that if you won't job one guy to somebody who's WAY higher on the totem pole and you'll job the other guy out to a lower one, it takes all the suspense away from who's going over. Secondly, he just turned. You never beat a guy on tv after he turns, you just don't. And his character is not meant to be a guy who loses often, he's got the rebel, anti authority character. That's a strong character that lends itself to dominant booking, and don't say it doesn't.
> 
> They're handling him completely wrong aside from the stopped cash ins, which by the way, ALWAYS blind sides, never a straight up ass whooping. There's no way in hell I see him as a threat to Rollins in a match, not even close.


And so did a lot of other people! You've made quite a name for yourself around these parts..not a bad thing.

I've given my thoughts on the Ambrose/Orton match multiple times I don't even want to get back into it. As for Cena/Rollins I'm guessing they want the MITB holder to look semi strong, but then again you know he was about to tap out so that makes the authority seem like they don't want to see him lose. You've gotta remember this wrestling and heels usually take the cheap way out..not faces as Ambrose is. 

That's cool people ave their opinions on what the business sees in Ambrose and what they don't. I personally think that this is the reaction WWE wants to get out of Dean's "*smart fans"* You know how WWE especially HHH like to troll the internet. All I'm saying is wait until he's out there jobbing to the Zack Ryder's and Heath Slater's, when he is at the bottom of the card. No reason to say he is a lost cause just yet. No reason to say he already lost all his credibility when he is in the hottest feud in the company and he's the face that everyone wants to see raise hell. "Is that all you guys got" sounds like he's itching to show that the authority can't keep him down no matter what. So can everyone just cool off and enjoy the ride, at least wait a couple more months before saying they have no interest in him. because I see otherwise, and so do many others! :draper2


----------



## Pip-Man

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No they wouldn't, he's been losing his entire WWE career and nobody's made an issue of anything. They just keep saying that win/loss records mean nothing and his booking doesn't matter because he can get over without ever getting a win, ignoring the fact that strong booking mixed with strong talent gets you 10x more over, makes the product over and creates a hot new star, whereas just being over without booking turns you into a Dolph Ziggler or Zack Ryder.
> 
> Reading the last 7 or 8 pages, I'm fucking ashamed to be an Ambrose fan. I thought people who recognized incredible talent were smarter than those who cheered for people like Orton and Reigns but I was dead wrong, because they'd never stand for this type of corporate sabotage, let alone embrace it. Makes me feel like I threw in with the wrong camp.
> 
> These fans have no spine, he'll never get the company backing like Reigns and Orton and he'll never get the fans forcing him on the WWE like Bryan and Punk because they're content to sit on their hands and spin his burials into a fucking fairy tale about how "character wrestlers aren't meant to look strong". With fans like them he's doomed and they don't even realize it. They could be making a difference in his career and they're not, I hold every one of you who don't raise your voice personally responsible.


:jay Please...

I wish they'd book Reigns like Ambrose right now.Would you rather they book Ambrose like Reigns? Limiting his promos and moveset? Forcing him into a character he's bad at? Making him another Superman? Sucking the life out of him by booking him with Cena? You should be fucking grateful.At least Ambrose isn't being destroyed by creative and corporate.FUCK!


----------



## SóniaPortugal

MainEvent yesterday was built 

If Dean would be or not present

Cena/Roman and Orton/Kane stupidity
These were the main stories of RAW
And in the end people talk about Dean and Seth "injuries" and do not care acbout Cena/Roman and Orton/Kane

But yes you're right Dean is a jobber because he is not SuperAmbrose:argh:


----------



## Kratosx23

Pip Star said:


> :jay Please...
> 
> I wish they'd book Reigns like Ambrose right now.Would you rather they book Ambrose like Reigns? Limiting his promos and moveset? Forcing him into a character he's bad at? Making him another Superman? Sucking the life out of him by booking him with Cena?


YES

Yes, I absolutely would. I enjoy the product when my favourites are actually treated well. And you're not going to force Ambrose into a character he's bad at because he'd be a terrific Reigns, he actually has experience and knows how to play characters.

Be grateful the WWE actually values Roman. Be incredibly grateful. You've got a future 10x + WWE Champion on your hands and we've got a 0 time champion in Ambrose for life, unless fans like you get a backbone and I'm losing more hope of that with every uninspired post.



> You should be fucking grateful.


For WHAT? Constant jobs, taking beatdowns every week, not overcoming the beatdowns, being cancelled out of the main event like a geek? Vince can shove my gratitude up his ass.



> At least Ambrose isn't being destroyed by creative and corporate.FUCK!


Yes, he IS. FUCK!

This is exactly what I'm talking about. THIS right here is why Ambrose will never be WWE Champion. It's your fault, and everybody else who won't defend him to the company.


----------



## DGenerationMC

We should hijacking shows with forks in our hands.

WE WANT AMBROSE


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> YES
> 
> Yes, I absolutely would. I enjoy the product when my favourites are actually treated well. And you're not going to force Ambrose into a character he's bad at because he'd be a terrific Reigns, he actually has experience and knows how to play characters.
> 
> Be grateful the WWE actually values Roman. Be incredibly grateful. You've got a future 10x + WWE Champion on your hands and we've got a 0 time champion in Ambrose for life, unless fans like you get a backbone and I'm losing more hope of that with every uninspired post.
> 
> 
> 
> For WHAT? Constant jobs, taking beatdowns every week, not overcoming the beatdowns, being cancelled out of the main event like a geek? Vince can shove my gratitude up his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he IS. FUCK!
> 
> This is exactly what I'm talking about. THIS right here is why Ambrose will never be WWE Champion. It's your fault, and everybody else who won't defend him to the company.



Geez I would hate to see Ambrose get superman booking. Fuck that!! That shit would get stale so quick! It would be much better for him to get the slow burn rise to the top. It would make it so worth it when he got there! No reason to have him come out a Dirty Deeds everyone this early on in his career, the crowd would turn on him like they did Sheamus and Cena. Now a year or two down the road when he finally starts getting chapionship matches then yea every now and then why not have him hit a few finishers on a few guys to have him stand tall. But but not *EVERY FUCKING WEEK*! That shit gets too old too fast. 

We have to agree to disagree and wait and see where he is a year or two from now. Then we'll talk.



DGenerationMC said:


> We should hijacking shows with forks in our hands.
> 
> WE WANT AMBROSE


:lmao You just will NOT be satisfied until someone gets forked will you?? :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> Geez I would hate to see Ambrose get superman booking. Fuck that!! That shit would get stale so quick!


Wrestling by its nature is stale, it focuses on repitition. Booking patterns, characters, storylines, catchphrases, matches, all repeated over and over and over again, that's how you get things over, you establish them as part of that person. Wouldn't you rather have GOOD stale, with him being a strong babyface who stands tall, or BAD stale, where he gets beatdown and jobbed out? You mean to tell me that's NOT going to get stale? I'm already sick of it. 

I guess I know the answer and it makes me sick to my stomach. 

I don't want people to identify Ambrose as a loser, over or otherwise. 



> It would be much better for him to get the slow burn rise to the top. It would make it so worth it when he got there! No reason to have him come out a Dirty Deeds everyone this early on in his career, the crowd would turn on him like they did Sheamus and Cena. Now a year or two down the road when he finally starts getting chapionship matches then yea every now and then why not have him hit a few finishers on a few guys to have him stand tall. But but not *EVERY FUCKING WEEK*! That shit gets too old too fast.


There won't BE a rise to the top, slow or otherwise. You know what a slow burn is? Roman Reigns. A slow burn does NOT mean weak booking, it means you slowly go through more and more and more people until you get to the top.

I could give less than a fuck if the crowd turns on him, as long as he gets the success he deserves. In fact, I think I PREFER it, because then he can fucking TURN and play the role he's MEANT to, a heel.

Slow burn also doesn't mean lets wait 10 years. It doesn't make it "worth" anything, you wait too long and people stop giving a fuck, and then when he wins, it's just like "eh, whatever", he finally won.


----------



## Shenroe

Every top players is somewhat superman, that's the nature of the game guys. Wrestling is not a fucking novel or a 5 star broadway play :fpalm. Or at least the fucking potential top player don't get laid on his ass every other week without much thought in it.


----------



## Kratosx23

Shenroe said:


> Every top players is somewhat superman, that's the nature of the game guys. Wrestling is not a fucking novel or a 5 star broadway play :fpalm. Or at least the fucking potential top player don't get laid on his ass every other week without much thought in it.


You wonder how long these fans have been watching wrestling. They want him to have a midcarders booking with a main event push. It's NOT POSSIBLE. The two things are a complete disconnect, they cancel each other out. Top face (not the face of the company, top face in general, just being in the mix) means strong 100% of the time.

So decide, do you (not you specifically, the other fans) want to see him as a main eventer or do you want to see him as a midcarder? Because the booking you want doesn't work with both, you've got to embrace one fully or the other fully, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Wrestling by its nature is stale, it focuses on repitition. Wouldn't you rather have GOOD stale, with him being a strong babyface who stands tall, or BAD stale, where he gets beatdown and jobbed out? You mean to tell me that's NOT going to get stale? I'm already sick of it.
> 
> I guess I know the answer and it makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> There won't BE a rise to the top, slow or otherwise. You know what a slow burn is? Roman Reigns. A slow burn does NOT mean weak booking, it means you slowly go through more and more and more people until you get to the top.
> 
> Slow burn also doesn't mean lets wait 10 years. It doesn't make it "worth" anything, you wait too long and people stop giving a fuck, and then when he wins, it's just like "eh, whatever", he finally won.


Him getting beat up every week could get stale if it happened for a straight year with no pay off. YES! 

Roman is getting put straight into the title picture that's a slow burn??? :no:

No one stopped giving a fuck about Daniel Bryan when he kept getting screwed out of everything and getting obsticles thrown at him every week. Why do you think people will stop caring about Ambrose?



Shenroe said:


> Every top players is somewhat superman, that's the nature of the game guys. Wrestling is not a fucking novel or a 5 star broadway play :fpalm. Or at least the fucking potential top player don't get laid on his ass every other week without much thought in it.


It's not about him getting laid out every other week..*it's about him coming back for MORE*

He will stop at nothing to get revenge on Rollins. That's what this story is about. You all seem to think he's trying to be the face of the company and he's not. Not right now at least. That's a later story down the road. 


fpalm I quit, be negative all you want I'm going to enjoy Ambrose and what he has to offer because *no matter what he's doing right now it's the highlight of RAW for me*! :ambrose3



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You wonder how long these fans have been watching wrestling. *They want him to have a midcarders booking with a main event push*. It's NOT POSSIBLE. The two things are a complete disconnect, they cancel each other out. Top face (not the face of the company, top face in general, just being in the mix) means strong 100% of the time.


Let's get this straight. I DON'T WANT HIM TO HAVE A MIANEVENT PUSH RIGHT NOW!! He's in a midcard/upper midcar feud with Rollins. Not going for any title here. He doesn't need a mainevent push at this very moment. That can come later. Is that really all your worried about?? "He's not getting a mainevent push the 2nd month into his singles career so WWE doesn't see that he's worth anything!" Come on man. fpalm


----------



## Pip-Man

Tyrion Lannister said:


> YES
> 
> Yes, I absolutely would. I enjoy the product when my favourites are actually treated well. And you're not going to force Ambrose into a character he's bad at because he'd be a terrific Reigns, he actually has experience and knows how to play characters.
> 
> Be grateful the WWE actually values Roman. Be incredibly grateful. You've got a future 10x + WWE Champion on your hands and we've got a 0 time champion in Ambrose for life, unless fans like you get a backbone and I'm losing more hope of that with every uninspired post.
> 
> 
> 
> For WHAT? Constant jobs, taking beatdowns every week, not overcoming the beatdowns, being cancelled out of the main event like a geek? Vince can shove my gratitude up his ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he IS. FUCK!
> 
> This is exactly what I'm talking about. THIS right here is why Ambrose will never be WWE Champion. It's your fault, and everybody else who won't defend him to the company.


You've got to be kidding me.Everyone constantly complains about Cena and his super booking but then someone actually gets booking that will get them over without superman-ing them and here comes Old Man Pyro to complain.Ambrose has 1 character that he does incredibly well,just like everyone else,that character is not Superman.He couldn't make it work.No one but Hogan can.And I don't give a shit about title reigns,I want Roman to be in successful stories with larger than life characters and actually make an impact,his shit booking and overscripting isn't helping that,Dean's is.If Dean got "overcome the odds" booking the crowd would turn on him and eat him alive,same as Cena and Sheamus,this isn't the attitude era anymore and Dean isn't Stone Cold.


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> Him getting beat up every week could get stale if it happened for a straight year with no pay off. YES!
> 
> Roman is getting put straight into the title picture that's a slow burn??? :no:
> 
> No one stopped giving a fuck about Daniel Bryan when he kept getting screwed out of everything and getting obsticles thrown at him every week. Why do you think people will stop caring about Ambrose?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about him getting laid out every other week..*it's about him coming back for MORE*
> 
> He will stop at nothing to get revenge on Rollins. That's what this story is about. You all seem to think he's trying to be the face of the company and he's not. Not right now at least. That's a later story down the road.
> 
> 
> fpalm I quit, be negative all you want I'm going to enjoy Ambrose and what he has to offer because *no matter what he's doing right now it's the highlight of RAW for me*! :ambrose3
> 
> 
> 
> Let's get this straight. I DON'T WANT HIM TO HAVE A MIANEVENT PUSH RIGHT NOW!! He's in a midcard/upper midcar feud with Rollins. Not going for any title here. He doesn't need a mainevent push at this very moment. That can come later. Is that really all your worried about?? "He's not getting a mainevent push the 2nd month into his singles career so WWE doesn't see that he's worth anything!" Come on man. fpalm


Well at least you're not schizophrenic, you clearly want a midcard push for now and nothing else. So i guess i see why it don't bother you that much.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Well at least you're not schizophrenic, you clearly want a midcard push for now and nothing else. So i guess i see why it don't bother you that much.


:lol Yea I mean why should he be pushed to the mainevent when he just became a singles competitor. He's not in a mainevent feud to say the least, so he shouldn't be pushed as a mainevent guy. He'll get there in time I'm sure but it doesn't have to be tomorrow or even in the next couple of months. Let them play out this feud with Rollins then take it from there and see what happens. 

No need to rush everything. People want everything NOW, and it shouldn't be that way. The guy is in the process of getting over, we still need his background story all of that jazz, you know? Maybe in a year or two then he can start contending for the title and get that mainevent push everyone wants to be happening right this very second. :lol

I keep saying patience, patience. We don't need him to be the top guy at the moment. He's doing great where he is, letting the fans sympathize with him for a little while.


----------



## Kratosx23

Pip Star said:


> You've got to be kidding me.Everyone constantly complains about Cena and his super booking but then someone actually gets booking that will get them over without superman-ing them and here comes Old Man Pyro to complain.Ambrose has 1 character that he does incredibly well,just like everyone else,that character is not Superman.He couldn't make it work.No one but Hogan can.


This booking is not getting him over, he's getting over in SPITE of this booking because he's THAT fucking talented. 

He doesn't even have to be Cena level strong, just be a fucking top babyface. When you lose, make it COUNT. Do it on big PPV's to help push the program, on the RARE occasion you lose on tv, do it via distraction. We don't have to have LOLAMBROSEWINS but he should be protected. Protection is key. Even Daniel Bryan WAS protected. He never lost on tv, he only lost via screwjobs, he won every match clean, the ONLY time he lost a clean match was to Bray Wyatt to build him up to face Cena. That's the way you push a top babyface, there can be a vulnerable point to him without being Dean Ambrose.



> And I don't give a shit about title reigns,I want Roman to be in successful stories with larger than life characters and actually make an impact,his shit booking and overscripting isn't helping that,Dean's is.If Dean got "overcome the odds" booking the crowd would turn on him and eat him alive,same as Cena and Sheamus,this isn't the attitude era anymore and Dean isn't Stone Cold.


You don't care if Roman wins the title :lmao :lmao :lmao

Yeah, sure buddy. Easy to say when he's gonna end up with as many as anybody in company history. You're just making stuff up to justify this horrible Ambrose "push", if I can spit in the face of the definition of that word for a second.

Romans title reigns are going to make a bigger impact than Ambrose's shitty booking, I PROMISE you. You know why everybody complains about Cena? Because Cena fucking SUCKS. His promos are garbage for kids, he doesn't know how to sell (other than marchandise :cena3), he doesn't know how to apply his finishing hold, he's a goof, he's a corporate puppet, he's completely disingenuous. People would absolutely LOVE a character like Ambrose as the top guy. I'm tired of hearing "we're in an era where people will hate the top guy no matter what", no people hate SHITTY top guys. Everybody recognizes that a top guy has to exist. Nobody relates to Cena because Cena's a fucking dork.



Ccoffey89 said:


> Him getting beat up every week could get stale if it happened for a straight year with no pay off. YES!
> 
> Roman is getting put straight into the title picture that's a slow burn??? :no:


Yes, it's the exact, dictionary definition of a slow burn. He's winning the title at WRESTLEMANIA, not now. That's, what, 9 months from now? And how long was he a dominant badass in The Shield? HOW long was he established as a guy who would be a breakout singles guy? FOREVER. This is NOT Brock Lesnar where he won King Of The Ring, the WWE title, the Royal Rumble, main evented WrestleMania and won the title again before he had even passed one year on the roster.

Reigns has been booked perfectly. From debut to WrestleMania 31, that's over 2 years of a consistent, built, well constructed push that is going to, granted, fail to draw money, because of the talent or should I say lack thereof, but will nevertheless permanently established the next major singles star. 

WWE is high enough on Reigns to where they would've been willing to give him the strap the second he showed on on Raw like they did Sheamus, and he'd be dominant for a while, he wouldn't get over and 3 years from now he'd be losing to Miz as the US Champion. The reason they didn't put the title on Reigns immediately is because they recognized the need to build him up GRADUALLY so that when he gets to the top he STAYS there.



> No one stopped giving a fuck about Daniel Bryan when he kept getting screwed out of everything and getting obsticles thrown at him every week. Why do you think people will stop caring about Ambrose?


Daniel Bryan got screwed in the MAIN EVENT, for starters, not the midcard. He won WWE Championships, he beat CENA clean, he had direct confrontations with Triple H and Stephanie, he was protected, he never lost on tv, etc. All Ambrose has gotten is a midcard (no, it's not a fucking main event feud, it doesn't have a main eventer in it. Cody and Sandow feuded over the briefcase too don't forget) filler feud with Rollins where he screws him out of cashing in the briefcase.

Secondly, Ambrose is not even 1/10'th as over as Bryan was and Bryan fans LET THEIR FEELINGS BE KNOWN. Ambrose's fans will not do that. They're too complacent and they just think "He's too talented to fail, there's NO way he doesn't succeed." Oh yeah? Because Damien Sandow is more talented than Ambrose and look how they ruined that motherfucker. 

GET LOUD. GET MAD. That's the ONLY hope he has. He has no hope with this type of fanbase.



> It's not about him getting laid out every other week..*it's about him coming back for MORE*
> 
> He will stop at nothing to get revenge on Rollins. That's what this story is about. You all seem to think he's trying to be the face of the company and he's not. Not right now at least. That's a later story down the road.


Only problem with that is, when you're the babyface and you want revenge on a guy, you're supposed to be stronger than that guy. That's the key to the storyline, you have to legitimately be better than him. In this storyline, Rollins is Punk and Ambrose is Heyman, not the other way around. There will not be ONE second of that match where they get me to believe that Ambrose is even Rollins' equal, let alone his superior. Their booking has taught me better than that.



> fpalm I quit, be negative all you want I'm going to enjoy Ambrose and what he has to offer because *no matter what he's doing right now it's the highlight of RAW for me*! :ambrose3


You're responsible for Ambrose being a failure.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ah, the wait and see approach. I hope it works out for you


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Only problem with that is, when you're the babyface and you want revenge on a guy, you're supposed to be stronger than that guy. That's the key to the storyline, you have to legitimately be better than him. In this storyline, Rollins is Punk and Ambrose is Heyman, not the other way around. There will not be ONE second of that match where they get me to believe that Ambrose is even Rollins' equal, let alone his superior. Their booking has taught me better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> You're responsible for Ambrose being a failure.


So I'm responsible because I don't think that he needs to be in the main event RIGHT NOW? He's in a feud with Rollins at the moment that feud doesn't need either one of them to have mainevent superman booking. Their feud alone will make both of their stock rise tremendously with the quality of it. 

To you're point when have we seen Seth be stronger than Dean? He constantly runs from Ambrose and only attacks when he has the help of the authority stooges... so does that make Rollins look stronger?? We have different ways of looking at the situations and that's fine. Just come back and tell me "I told you so" when dean loses all of his matches to Zack Ryder in a few months. I'm sure you will. :lol



Sith Rollins said:


> Ah, the wait and see approach. I hope it works out for you


Me too.. :side: :side: :lol:lmao


----------



## Wynter

Sith Rollins said:


> Ah, the wait and see approach. I hope it works out for you


You are no good, Soup :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

If you don't stab somebody with a fork, you are not a true Ambrose fan!

Shame on you people who won't break the law in the name of Titty Master Ambrose.

*Shame.

On. 

You.*


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> So I'm responsible because I don't think that he needs to be in the main event RIGHT NOW? He's in a feud with Rollins at the moment that feud doesn't need either one of them to have mainevent superman booking. Their feud alone will make both of their stock rise tremendously with the quality of it.


No, you're responsible because you won't take a stand for him, and you won't tell the company how they're misusing him. You think not being in the highest match on the card at this second means that you need to accept and be happy with BAD booking that hampers his ability to get as over as he can be, that costs him money in the long term, and that frustrates the fans that won't put up with that shit. You talk about Superman booking but Rollins is being booked fine without Superman booking. He's protected, he doesn't get laid out, he doesn't lose on television, etc. Good job. Thumbs up to their booking of a guy with no it factor. Can you IMAGINE if they applied that philosophy to somebody who DID have top star potential like Dean Ambrose? He could take over the world.

This feud is not going to raise his stock whatsoever because that's not its intention, and clearly the fans won't go to bat for him.



> To you're point when have we seen Seth be stronger than Dean? He constantly runs from Ambrose and only attacks when he has the help of the authority stooges... so does that make Rollins look stronger?? We have different ways of looking at the situations and that's fine. Just come back and tell me "I told you so" when dean loses all of his matches to Zack Ryder in a few months. I'm sure you will. :lol


Oh, I will. As loudly and as often as I can, you can be assured of that.

Ambrose only attacks Rollins when Rollins isn't ready. Of course Rollins runs, he's a heel. Brock Lesnar ran from Taker, and guess what? HE BEAT TAKER! It's a heels responsibility to run. Booking strength is about POSITIONING. Rollins never loses, Rollins never gets laid out, meanwhile both of those things happen to Ambrose on a regular basis. Who CARES how they portray it? Who CARES if Rollins does it with help? It's still the way they book both guys. I'll bet Rollins doesn't win with interference on the PPV.


----------



## Shenroe

Sith Rollins said:


> Ah, the wait and see approach. I hope it works out for you


:Jordan Thank you Soup, we're gonna need it since i don't believe in the wait and see cult. Not that far ago it was Rollins who was in jeopardy, so i'm sure you emphasize.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, you're responsible because you won't take a stand for him, and you won't tell the company how they're misusing him. You think not being in the highest match on the card at this second means that you need to accept and be happy with BAD booking that hampers his ability to get as over as he can be, that costs him money in the long term, and that frustrates the fans that won't put up with that shit. You talk about Superman booking but Rollins is being booked fine without Superman booking. He's protected, he doesn't get laid out, he doesn't lose on television, etc. Good job. Thumbs up to their booking of a guy with no it factor. Can you IMAGINE if they applied that philosophy to somebody who DID have top star potential like Dean Ambrose? He could take over the world.
> 
> 
> Ambrose only attacks Rollins when Rollins isn't ready. Of course Rollins runs, he's a heel. Brock Lesnar ran from Taker, and guess what? HE BEAT TAKER! It's a heels responsibility to run. Booking strength is about POSITIONING. Rollins never loses, Rollins never gets laid out, meanwhile both of those things happen to Ambrose on a regular basis. Who CARES how they portray it? Who CARES if Rollins does it with help? It's still the way they book both guys. I'll bet Rollins doesn't win with interference on the PPV.



I'll take a stand when I see a problem, and I don't see how his booking hampers his ability to get as over as he can. He can get over with what their doing right now. Have you heard his crowd reaction? The pop when he just showed up on the screen last night was pretty big. Rollins is protected, but so is Dean in my eyes. And Rollins is a great performer with pretty decent mic skills and charisma. Yes I can imagine it and it would be great. Not saying that it wouldn't, but again Rollins is the heel so of course he gets more protected. What's the point in having the face get the upperhand on the heel the whole time. That would suggest Rollins is going over in the feud, right?

I feel like I'm defending him towards you, when you want me to defend him towards WWE. I see you're nervous for the guys future and all, but you make it seem like it's a crime to enjoy your favorite superstar no matter what they do. I'm not going to complain over a couple of months of booking that makes Ambrose seem like he won't stay down. Hell I encourage that booking, I want him to be looked at as someone who will take on 3 guys knowing he will lose in the end but come back and fight them again. There's something in that that says "You will not keep me down forever, I'll be back and watch your backs" 

So what if he looks like the underdog right now, that makes it that much better when he whoops Rollins ass. That's story telling, and it's intriguing, and apparently the WWE has you wrapped around their little finger. You want to see him succeed, you want to see him get to the top, back in the back of your mind there's that question "will they let him?" I believe that is exactly what WWE is doing, they are trolling the smarks while also getting the current fanbase behind him. If I'm wrong, I'm wrong and I will admit it when the time comes, but for now that's what I believe in my heart and nothing is going to change that.


----------



## The True Believer

At this point, I'm willing to believe WWE will can screw Ambrose up. I didn't want to believe it but this is the same company that killed Cesaro, Bray Wyatt, and Paige, all within the span of 4 months.


----------



## Frico

It'd be great to wake up Christmas morning and see Pyro banned. :ambrose

Honestly, I'm tired of all your doomsday scenarios. I was a lurker when you said Christian would never win the WHC. Were they shitty reigns? Sure, but it happened. Basically, you never know. You make some good points here and there but this constant negative perspective is straight up annoying. 

For the record if you type in "dean ambrose tripleh" on twitter you can see a number of people tweeting HHH and Steph about the use of Dean. Myself included. So yeah, people are standing up for him.


----------



## Frico

Thought this pic was cool:


----------



## 20083

The Titty Master thread continues to grow!


----------



## Ccoffey89

Frico said:


> It'd be great to wake up Christmas morning and see Pyro banned. :ambrose
> 
> Honestly, I'm tired of all your doomsday scenarios. I was a lurker when you said Christian would never win the WHC. Were they shitty reigns? Sure, but it happened. Basically, you never know. You make some good points here and there but this constant negative perspective is straight up annoying.
> 
> For the record if you type in "dean ambrose tripleh" on twitter you can see a number of people tweeting HHH and Steph about the use of Dean. Myself included. So yeah, people are standing up for him.


Sings "All I want for Christmas is..." Ok I'll stop. :lol

I wish no one to be banned, but to just have a little patience is all I ask for. I know it's hard. Hell I wanna see Ambrose win some matches too don't get me wrong. But I can wait and see where this is heading, they have me intrigued in Ambrose's storyline.

It's like they let you know he can take a serious beating and still come back for more ya know? I'm just waiting for the day Ambrose unleashes hell on the Authority throughout the entire Raw episode to get himself a re-match with Seth, or a match with someone who has been bugging the shit out of him. Ambrose can incorporate a lot of the Moxley promos into his WWE character and make them a little more PG, it would make for awesome television. Like he did in his Moxley days he can lose a ton but still get to the top, and hold many championships.


----------



## Frico

Ccoffey89 said:


> Sings "All I want for Christmas is..." Ok I'll stop. :lol
> 
> I wish no one to be banned, but to just have a little patience is all I ask for. I know it's hard. Hell I wanna see Ambrose win some matches too don't get me wrong. But I can wait and see where this is heading, they have me intrigued in Ambrose's storyline.
> 
> It's like they let you know he can take a serious beating and still come back for more ya know? I'm just waiting for the day Ambrose unleashes hell on the Authority throughout the entire Raw episode to get himself a re-match with Seth, or a match with someone who has been bugging the shit out of him. Ambrose can incorporate a lot of the Moxley promos into his WWE character and make them a little more PG, it would make for awesome television. Like he did in his Moxley days he can lose a ton but still get to the top, and hold many championships.


:yes:

Agreed with all of this and count me in as another who doesn't mind taking the patience route.


----------



## Kratosx23

Frico said:


> It'd be great to wake up Christmas morning and see Pyro banned. :ambrose
> 
> Honestly, I'm tired of all your doomsday scenarios. I was a lurker when you said Christian would never win the WHC. Were they shitty reigns? Sure, but it happened. Basically, you never know. You make some good points here and there but this constant negative perspective is straight up annoying.
> 
> For the record if you type in "dean ambrose tripleh" on twitter you can see a number of people tweeting HHH and Steph about the use of Dean. Myself included. So yeah, people are standing up for him.


Negativity is not a legitimate reason for a banning. :ti

Christian wouldn't have won the WHC if it wasn't for Edge's neck hanging by a string, and now we don't have a WHC for Ambrose to win. Don't tell me I'm wrong because of ridiculous out of left blue circumstances. The way THEY wanted it to play out, Christian never gets that chance, ever and that's what I base it on, what they want. Now it's WWE title or nothing, and he's damn sure not getting that, and yes, I DO know. Watch me be right.

I have no doubt whatsoever that Dean Ambrose has certain good, loyal fans. Those are not the ones in this thread.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

John Cean sucks because he always wins and never sell anything, so as Dean Ambrose fan I should want that Dean be treated as Cena

WWE is making a mistake with Roman and his SuperPush, so as Dean fan I want the same SuperPush for Dean

This is what some people are saying
Stop trying to guess the future 
And relax a little


----------



## Frico

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Negativity is not a legitimate reason for a banning. :ti


joke
[ jōk ] 
noun
1.
a thing that someone says to cause amusement or laughter


> Christian wouldn't have won the WHC if it wasn't for Edge's neck hanging by a string, and now we don't have a WHC for Ambrose to win. Don't tell me I'm wrong because of ridiculous out of left blue circumstances. The way THEY wanted it to play out, Christian never gets that chance, ever and that's what I base it on, what they want. Now it's WWE title or nothing, and he's damn sure not getting that, and yes, *I DO know. Watch me be right.*


Tell you what, if you are you can help me with my lotto numbers. :ambrose

And if you aren't, I'll have this post on my faves for future sig purposes. 8*D


----------



## Shenroe

SóniaPortugal said:


> John Cean sucks because he always wins and never sell anything, so as Dean Ambrose fan I should want that Dean be treated as Cena
> 
> WWE is making a mistake with Roman and his SuperPush, so as Dean fan I want the same SuperPush for Dean
> 
> This is what some people are saying
> Stop trying to guess the future
> And relax a little


But why are talking about Cena? Cena is booked as any other top guy, he just happen to be stale and not very good. Hogan/HBK/Stone Cold and alike all had "Cena" booking at one point. We want him to be a definite top guy without any shanenigans period. That's simple to me :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23

Frico said:


> joke
> [ jōk ]
> noun
> 1.
> a thing that someone says to cause amusement or laughter
> 
> Tell you what, if you are you can help me with my lotto numbers. :ambrose
> 
> And if you aren't, I'll have this post on my faves for future sig purposes. 8*D


If the price of Ambrose becoming the WWE Champion is somebody putting in their sig that I was wrong, then I'll take that trade off. I'll be much happier that way than at the end of his career when he's failed to achieve anything. I take no pleasure in being right, when you're forced to see the worst side of everything related to this company, you never do.

Not that this thread is even going to exist by the time he could realistically become champion.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> ....


:mark: you and your perfect avatars :wall

Trailer looked bad ass, yeah? :dance


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Negativity is not a legitimate reason for a banning. :ti
> 
> Christian wouldn't have won the WHC if it wasn't for Edge's neck hanging by a string, and now we don't have a WHC for Ambrose to win. Don't tell me I'm wrong because of ridiculous out of left blue circumstances. The way THEY wanted it to play out, Christian never gets that chance, ever and that's what I base it on, what they want. Now it's WWE title or nothing, and he's damn sure not getting that, and yes, I DO know. Watch me be right.
> 
> *I have no doubt whatsoever that Dean Ambrose has certain good, loyal fans. Those are not the ones in this thread.*


It's that attitude that I can't stand. There's great Ambrose fans in this thread, that's why everything is so positive all the time. We enjoy him and when there is a problem we'll address it. But saying the people in this thread aren't true loyal fans is the kind of bullshit nonsense we don't want in this thread. The debating is cool, but not that.

If had one of those tweeter things I'd tweet them too, but I don't! I have an account on WF where I like to come and converse and enjoy my favorite superstar. So I suppose you tweet them all day long and you really think it will make a difference? Well, no I don't guess you do think it will make a difference since you seem to think the WWE has already made up it's mind about where Ambrose will be. Right? 

Come on man, I don't see why you don't just bottle up all that anxiety you have about him not going to be a mainevent player and enjoy him while he's there. Yes, the WWE has messed up all your favorites, I get that, but that doesn't mean they aren't going to let Ambrose succeed.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sending HHH tweets that he likely doesn't read vs hijacking RAWs and PPVs. Hmm...


----------



## DannyMack

Wow, this thread has become depressing. I always take things 1 week at a time with WWE's booking. The true test will be when Ambrose is finished with Rollins and what his next feud will be. If he ends up jobbing on a regular basis to guys like El Torito, Xavier Woods and Zack Ryder THEN and ONLY THEN will I be worried about Ambrose's future. Until then I'm gonna sit back, relax and watch this whole thing unfold.

People seem to bitch and moan about Ryder, Ziggler and Sandow's booking and how they're being held down, but to compare them to Ambrose's situation is laughable. They are nowhere near Ambrose's league. He is a far more rounded superstar than them. The fact that he schooled The Golden Boys in the RAW opening segment on how to cut an engaging promo is proof that he will get to the top eventually. He's just too good not to. That segment must have openened managements eyes to the fact that Ambrose is a mega star in waiting and could be big money in the future. He'll be fine. As long as he keeps outperforming other top guys like Cena, Reigns, Orton & Kane who seem to be the main focus right now WWE will be forced to take notice.

1 week at a time. 1 week at a time...


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> John Cean sucks because he always wins and never sell anything, so as Dean Ambrose fan I should want that Dean be treated as Cena
> 
> WWE is making a mistake with Roman and his SuperPush, so as Dean fan I want the same SuperPush for Dean
> 
> This is what some people are saying
> Stop trying to guess the future
> And relax a little


I thought you liked john cena... You don't like superpush for some inviduals but you'd be more than happy to see it happen on your favourite? Now where in the blue hell is the logic in that?

Why would YOU want Dean Ambrose to be shoved down our throats sideways and hope that we choke on it with a superpush? Why is that justified? Is it because you like Dean and want him to succeed? Yeah who doesn't want him to succeed but i don't see anyone else calling for superpush for Dean.

I get the idea Pyro is getting at, Dean needs wins. But christ i'd start disliking Dean if he'd win every freaking week of every freaking month of every year. That would just be awful.

Have you sonia heard of word: Balanced booking? I bet a lot of ppl in this forum haven't. And people in WWE have heard even less of the threaded words of "Balanced booking"


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> Sending HHH tweets that he likely doesn't read vs hijacking RAWs and PPVs. Hmm...


I'll take the tweets..


----------



## BrownianMotion

" I would hate my favorite wrestler if he started winning and being successful"

Is this shit for real? Are all of you just one guy with multiple accounts who is trolling me?


----------



## Frico

BrownianMotion said:


> Sending HHH tweets that he likely doesn't read vs hijacking RAWs and PPVs. Hmm...


He's said before he reads them all. No way of ever knowing but he favorited a "#PushZiggler" tweet last week. Regardless if he does or doesn't that hasn't stopped me before from raging on someone's timeline, lol. :side:

Anyway, spoiler for SD!:


Spoiler



* SmackDown kicks off with Dean Ambrose in the ring. He's pissed off and talks about Randy Orton, Kane and Seth Rollins beating him down on RAW. Ambrose wants revenge tonight.

Apparently it'll be Ambrose vs Kane.


----------



## Wynter

The live audience would have to pissed as you guys are in order for a hijack to happen.

Daniel Bryan's hijack was special because it's not something that happens all the time.

Look at Ziggler, gets a lot of love from the crowd and gets such shitty booking, but no one is out there trying to riot for the guy.

Dean would have to inspire an emotional connection to garner that and get screwed over to a point the fans voice their resentment. Ala Bryan getting fired and the 18 seconds incident.

I am by no means saying it can't or won't happen,but I don't know if it's that easy. Even with CM Punk fans, with all the loyalty and craziness, never successfully hijacked a damn thing lol

It would take a true and long collective effort. And even then, it took WWE what, 2 years to finally do something with Bryan? And that was after things got drastic and DB got mainstream attention. Oh and the crowd possibly ruining their WM 30 :lol


----------



## Banez

BrownianMotion said:


> " I would hate my favorite wrestler if he started winning and being successful"
> 
> Is this shit for real? Are all of you just one guy with multiple accounts who is trolling me?


I assume you didn't read what i wrote properly..

I was talking about if he starts winning on everyday basis... you know, every day of every week of every month of every year... wouldn't that get predictable as hell?


----------



## Kratosx23

> He's just too good not to.


There it is again. The 6 most dangerous words in the wrestling vocabulary. Ambrose fans will be haunted by this sentence in 10 years, knowing how different it all could've been if they took a stand. 



WynterWarm12 said:


> :mark: you and your perfect avatars :wall
> 
> Trailer looked bad ass, yeah? :dance


The movie is better than that, it's incredible. INCREDIBLE. 



Ccoffey89 said:


> It's that attitude that I can't stand. There's great Ambrose fans in this thread, that's why everything is so positive all the time. We enjoy him and when there is a problem we'll address it. But saying the people in this thread aren't true loyal fans is the kind of bullshit nonsense we don't want in this thread. The debating is cool, but not that.


There's a problem RIGHT NOW and you're not addressing it, you're plugging your ears like the army recruiter on The Simpsons.

Blindly being positive is not what great fans do. "THEY CAN'T SCREW HIM UP!" Oh yes the fuck they can, unless you don't allow them. The people need to rise up and deal with this company.



> If had one of those tweeter things I'd tweet them too, but I don't! I have an account on WF where I like to come and converse and enjoy my favorite superstar. So I suppose you tweet them all day long and you really think it will make a difference? Well, no I don't guess you do think it will make a difference since you seem to think the WWE has already made up it's mind about where Ambrose will be. Right?


They have made up their mind, but the fans can FORCE their mind to a different direction if enough of them come out in numbers and that isn't happening. People are just content. I hate this "wait and see" approach. Where did "wait and see" get Sandow and Barrett? For that matter, where did it get even some shitty talents like Ryback? You've got to force the issue or shit is going to stay the same. This company has a way of doing things that doesn't change unless they get FORCED out of their habits. Daniel Bryan fans FORCED a push. CM Punk fans FORCED a push. Dolph Ziggler fans didn't FORCE a push, he was just a regular, pretty over guy and he wasn't their guy, and where the fuck did he end up? That's where Ambrose stands to go. Stop this passive shit. BANG ON THE FUCKING WALLS! LET THEM KNOW YOU'RE THERE!



> Come on man, I don't see why you don't just bottle up all that anxiety you have about him not going to be a mainevent player and enjoy him while he's there. Yes, the WWE has messed up all your favorites, I get that, but that doesn't mean they aren't going to let Ambrose succeed.


It does to me because apparently I'm not allowed to get anything nice.

I do enjoy him but part of me enjoying somebody is enjoying the booking, I want these guys to have SUCCESS. The talent end I can enjoy but I won't be satisfied if they don't recognize it. I don't want Ambrose to be a loser who never wins the WWE title, how's that any way to treat one of your best talent? Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, Sheamus of all people get to be champion and he doesn't? I won't stand for it.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Frico said:


> He's said before he reads them all. No way of ever knowing but he favorited a "#PushZiggler" tweet last week. Regardless if he does or doesn't that hasn't stopped me before from raging on someone's timeline, lol. :side:
> 
> Anyway, spoiler for SD!:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> * SmackDown kicks off with Dean Ambrose in the ring. He's pissed off and talks about Randy Orton, Kane and Seth Rollins beating him down on RAW. Ambrose wants revenge tonight.
> 
> Apparently it'll be Ambrose vs Kane.


I can see the excuse now. "Kane needs to look strong for the Fatal 4way on Sunday, therefore he needed to win. Ambrose doesn't need to win because he looks so badass selling a 3-on-1 backstage beatdown."


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> " I would hate my favorite wrestler if he started winning and being successful"
> 
> Is this shit for real? Are all of you just one guy with multiple accounts who is trolling me?


I don't think anyone ever said that bro. :lol I've said that casuals would possibly turn their back. I've said that I think it would be better for him to get this feud with Rollins and be built up from there. I've also said I don't think he should have superman type booking this early on. I haven't read anyone say they would hate Ambrose himself if he won and became successful. That's what we all what, just some want him to be at the very top right NOW! And I can wait another year or two to let him get more people behind him and have a really nice slow build to the championship so when he wins it it will be that much sweeter. That's all I'm saying! :draper2


----------



## Wynter

Balanced booking hardly applies to top guys. If they got balanced booking, they would be like any other guy on the lower cards :lol

Balance booking didn't apply to guys like SCSA. Even most of his losses were dirty finishes. And who knows how many Raws ended with Austin, Rock or any other main eventer on top.

There will always be a discernible difference between how a top guy is booked and talents outside of the main event scene. It's always been like that. This isnt' new booking lol

Randy stays trading wins and losses, and it damaged him a bit because of it.

EDIT: PYRO YOU SAW THE MOVIE??? :mark:
Omg, it's really that good? Damn, I def gotta see it now :dance


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Balanced booking hardly applies to top guys. If they got balanced booking, they would be like any other guy on the lower cards :lol
> 
> Balance booking didn't apply to guys like SCSA. Even most of his losses were dirty finishes. And who knows how many Raws ended with Austin, Rock or any other main eventer on top.
> 
> There will always be a discernible difference between how a top guy is booked and talents outside of the main event scene. It's always been like that. This isnt' new booking lol
> 
> Randy stays trading wins and losses, and it damaged him a bit because of it.
> 
> EDIT: PYRO YOU SAW THE MOVIE??? :mark:
> Omg, it's really that good? Damn, I def gotta see it now :dance


I saw it on Saturday, it's super great. Have you seen Rise? Go see Rise if you haven't, it's great too and it puts a few things in context.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's a problem RIGHT NOW and you're not addressing it, you're plugging your ears like the army recruiter on The Simpsons.
> Blindly being positive is not what great fans do. "THEY CAN'T SCREW HIM UP!" Oh yes the fuck they can, unless you don't allow them. The people need to rise up and deal with this company.
> 
> Thave made up their mind, but the fans can FORCE their mind to a different direction if enough of them come out in numbers and that isn't happening. People are just content. I hate this "wait and see" approach. Where did "wait and see" get Sandow and Barrett? For that matter, where did it get even some shitty talents like Ryback? You've got to force the issue or shit is going to stay the same.
> 
> It does to me because apparently I'm not allowed to get anything nice.
> 
> I do enjoy him but part of me enjoying somebody is part enjoying the talent and part enjoying the booking, I want these guys to have SUCCESS. I don't want Ambrose to be a loser who never wins the WWE title, how's that any way to treat one of your best talent? Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, Sheamus of all people get to be champion and he doesn't? I won't stand for it.


I have no doubt that they can screw him over I've seen it happen too bro. I think right now everyone is over reacting because he's lost 4 matches, and all of them dirty mind you except for Orton. 

I just don't see a problem RIGHT NOW because it is way too early. *He's in his very first feud that is FAR from over*. See where I'm coming from?? 

I just don't know how to put it any other way.


----------



## Wynter

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I saw it on Saturday, it's super great. Have you seen Rise? Go see Rise if you haven't, it's great too and it puts a few things in context.


:banderas you get me hyped for everything we talk about(outside of wrestling of course )

I'm usually wary of movies,because paying close to 15 dollars for a movie ticket to see a shit or disappointing movie isn't fun.

But, you don't hand out positive reviews to just anything, so I'll take your word for it :cheer

Is Rise on Netflix? I'll check that out first before seeing the new one. Thanks (Y)


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> I have no doubt that they can screw him over I've seen it happen too bro. I think right now everyone is over reacting because he's lost 4 matches, and all of them dirty mind you except for Orton.
> 
> I just don't see a problem RIGHT NOW because it is way too early. *He's in his very first feud that is FAR from over*. See where I'm coming from??
> 
> I just don't know how to put it any other way.


You don't find it alarming that somebody in a big program has lost FOUR matches within a month or two?

It's never too early, WWE knows where they're going. The guys they have plans for never lose, rarely ever get laid out, and come out of top, and the guys they don't have plans for, they win some, they lose some, and they're just guys in the midcard, and unfortunately that's where Ambrose is headed. I don't see Rollins losing left and right, as a matter of fact, Rollins has not lost ONE match this year. Not a single, solitary one, DESPITE the fact that he's the MITB holder, a position that a lot of people incorrectly seem to believe is CURSED, and brings on losses like the plague.

I can only imagine what they do with Ambrose after Rollins beats him. GOD FORBID he wins the Intercontinental or US title, his career's over if that happens, but I don't see what other direction they have for him to go in.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You don't find it alarming that somebody in a big program has lost FOUR matches within a month or two?
> 
> It's never too early, WWE knows where they're going. The guys they have plans for never lose, rarely ever get laid out, and come out of top, and the guys they don't have plans for, they win some, they lose some, and they're just guys in the midcard, and unfortunately that's where Ambrose is headed. I don't see Rollins losing left and right, DESPITE the fact that he's the MITB holder, a position that a lot of people incorrectly seem to believe is CURSED.


I don't find it alarming when, like I said, they were mostly dirty losses to protect him. It fit's with his character that he gets over emotional and wants bash Rollins face in.

When this feud is over and Ambrose didn't when a single one of the matches against him and Rollins, then I'll be a little worried, yes. Booking 101 states that the heels usually have the upperhad for most of the feud with the face getting the pay off win.. Right? Well we haven't gotten that far in the feud, its still probably 2 months away. This is why I keep saying PATIENCE!


----------



## Wynter

No, Bo is going to win the IC and elevate it back to it's original prestige :banderas

When Dean wins it after Bo, it will be an honor :bo


----------



## Beatles123

Dean better dtop getting beat every week. D:


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> No, Bo is going to win the IC and elevate it back to it's original prestige :banderas
> 
> When Dean wins it after Bo, it will be an honor :bo


:lol Ambrose to break the greatest streak in sports entertainment history!!:jbl


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> No, Bo is going to win the IC and elevate it back to it's original prestige :banderas
> 
> When Dean wins it after Bo, it will be an honor :bo


I could get into the whole "The IC title never had prestige" argument but it's never coming back to even what you see it as, so I'll leave it. 

The IC title is booked as an anchor, they're not all of a sudden going to treat it well regardless of the holder. I honestly think that title could bring Cena down at this point. And yes, I know you're being sarcastic.



Ccoffey89 said:


> I don't find it alarming when, like I said, they were mostly dirty losses to protect him. It fit's with his character that he gets over emotional and wants bash Rollins face in.


And he's so emotional and wants to bash Rollins face in that he's NOT costing him matches. What sense does that make? If you're gonna make Ambrose a geek, at least make Rollins look like an equally big geek so the playing field is even.



> When this feud is over and Ambrose didn't when a single one of the matches against him and Rollins, then I'll be a little worried, yes. Booking 101 states that the heels usually have the upperhand for most of the feud with the face getting the pay off win.. Right? Well we haven't gotten that far in the feud, its still probably 2 months away. This is why I keep saying PATIENCE!


The problem is, he's in a no win situation, he's lost the feud no matter what. If Rollins wins the feud, good for him, he won the feud. If Rollins loses the feud, who CARES? Rollins fans certainly have no reason to worry. He's still got the briefcase, and losing is a pretty standard MITB thing ANYWAY. Nobody's gonna remember this feud when he cashes in, WHATEVER the result. Either he wins and becomes WWE Champion, or the Ambrose feud had nothing to do with fucking him up, it was a failed cash in. He can just brush this feud off and move on. For Ambrose, winning is much better than losing but what does it do? He still lost the briefcase, it doesn't MATTER that he got revenge on Seth, he has no real solid direction to go in, and if he loses, that's even worse, because not only does he have no direction, but he further loses credibility and steam as a face. So really, Rollins has already won the feud no matter what, it's just better if Ambrose wins for the sake of his credibility, which I'm sure they'll remove at their first convenience anyway.

EDIT ~ By the way! Guess who got the everloving shit kicked out of them on SmackDown again? One guess, his name starts with an A and ends with an E, and it's not Angle.

:maury When is what I'm saying going to sink in?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And he's so emotional and wants to bash Rollins face in that he's NOT costing him matches. What sense does that make? If you're gonna make Ambrose a geek, at least make Rollins look like an equally big geek so the playing field is even.
> 
> The problem is, he's in a no win situation, he's lost the feud no matter what. If Rollins wins the feud, good for him, he won the feud. If Rollins loses the feud, who CARES? Rollins fans certainly have no reason to worry. He's still got the briefcase, and losing is a pretty standard MITB thing ANYWAY. Nobody's gonna remember this feud when he cashes in, WHATEVER the result. Either he wins and becomes WWE Champion, or the Ambrose feud had nothing to do with fucking him up, it was a failed cash in. He can just brush this feud off and move on. For Ambrose, winning is much better than losing but what does it do? He still lost the briefcase, it doesn't MATTER that he got revenge on Seth, he has no real solid direction to go in, and if he loses, that's even worse, because not only does he have no direction, but he further loses credibility and steam as a face. So really, Rollins has already won the feud no matter what, it's just better if Ambrose wins for the sake of his credibility, which I'm sure they'll remove at their first convenience anyway.


It doesn't make him look like a geek...it makes him look like a deranged psychopath that wants nothing more than to hurt Rollins. At this point he could care less about win/loss record, he just wants revenge on his former "brother" that stabbed him in the back. I thought they've made that painfully obvious. Do you even watch the show?? That's ALL that matters right now is Ambrose getting revenge on Seth. :lol 

My point is After this feud with Seth, and after he gets his revenge is when he'll start looking more to making a name for himself. This is a grudge feud, not a who's the better man feud. You know what...I'm done..I'm just...I'm done. Were never going to agree until one of us s proven wrong. And it's too early for that, So I give up until after this feud. We'll have this conversation at another time.



> *EDIT ~ By the way! Guess who got the everloving shit kicked out of them on SmackDown again? One guess, his name starts with an A and ends with an E, and it's not Angle.*


Adds to the point I made about ALL THAT MATTERS IS REVENGE ON SETH!


----------



## Wynter

Spoiler: SD



I'm pretty sure Seth's footprint is permanently stamped on Dean's head by now :lol I was hoping with this revenge promo Dean apparently cut, he would wreak havoc. Nope.

And guess what happened in the dark segment. ROMAN REIGNS CAME OUT FOR THE SAVE!!! 8*D

Wyatts then came out to attack them with Usos and Jericho coming out after.

But let's focus on the Roman save. FUCK YOU WWE. Assholes are trolling now :lol



.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

People here who still did not realize that WWE is using Brayn treatment on Dean fpalm

And that Roman is receiving Cena treatment fpalm


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure Seth's footprint is permanently stamped on Dean's head by now :lol I was hoping with this revenge promo Dean apparently cut, he would wreak havoc. Nope.
> 
> And guess what happened in the dark segment. ROMAN REIGNS CAME OUT FOR THE SAVE!!! 8*D
> 
> Wyatts then came out to attack them with Usos and Jericho coming out after.
> 
> But let's focus on the Roman save. FUCK YOU WWE. Assholes are trolling now :lol
> 
> 
> 
> .





Spoiler: RE-SD



It's ok, This just means Dean will get his on Sunday :cool2 

He's been on the bottom of this feud from the start, so he should get this win, or beat the crap out of Seth with weapons, because you know. It's not about win/loss records it's about kicking Seth's ass and giving him what he deserves. :ambrose3

Ambrose should get a tattoo of the bottom of Seth's boot on his head :lmao:lmao

ohhh Did I read about an Ambrose revenge promo? :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Rick Sanchez

CM12Punk said:


> Kennedy/Anderson had an injury that was only a month and they stripped him off his briefcase at the time so don't say they won't do it.


Pretty sure they stripped him for different reasons. He got released in due time, either for his attitude or being so injury prone. Depends on what story you believe.


----------



## Bushmaster

Dean will come out on top, whether that's causing Seth to fail his cash in or actually winning the case, he will stand tall. The only way he can get legit buried is if he started questioning Reigns about why he rarely comes out to help his "brother".


----------



## Wynter

Sith Rollins said:


> Dean will come out on top, whether that's causing Seth to fail his cash in or actually winning the case, he will stand tall. The only way he can get legit buried is if he started questioning Reigns about why he rarely comes out to help his "brother".


Dean is totally Roman's bro....in dark segments and house shows 8*D

Oh, and that one SD when he was bored and decided to go save Dean to give himself something to do :


----------



## Bushmaster

I remember certain people making a big fuss about them doing the Shield fist pose in Dark segment. Mocking those who laughed at the fact Reigns never helps Dean when weeks before they were still The Shield and "brothers" :lel

Like dark matches/segments ever mattered :lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Doesn't fit Ambrose's character to be a Superman, and I like him being an outsider underdog. It fits him perfectly.


----------



## Wynter

Sith Rollins said:


> I remember certain people making a big fuss about them doing the Shield fist pose in Dark segment. Mocking those who laughed at the fact Reigns never helps Dean when weeks before they were still The Shield and "brothers" :lel
> 
> Like dark matches/segments ever mattered :lmao


But, but he saved Dean on SD too, where people can see it on tv! 

Roman gave us Ambreigners hope. Just so he can spear it, before doing a lolRomanStandsTall with a troll smile :side:

That bastard!! :cuss:

:lol Seriously though, even Seth vs Roman in the tag match happened during a commercial/app. WTF man :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> But, but he saved Dean on SD too, where people can see it on tv!
> 
> Roman gave us Ambreigners hope. Just so he can spear it, before doing a lolRomanStandsTall with a troll smile :side:
> 
> That bastard!! :cuss:
> 
> :lol Seriously though, even Seth vs Roman in the tag match happened during a commercial/app. WTF man :lol


The WWE saving it for that triple threat match at mania, I'm telling ya. :


----------



## Bushmaster

The Shield breakup was a rush job, think I said it the moment the chair hit Reigns in the back then Dean in the back, then Dean in the back again and again and again and again :rollins

The reason from Seth wasn't believable and it seems everything is being announced a week before. Nothing seems planned at all.


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> I don't think anyone ever said that bro. :lol I've said that casuals would possibly turn their back. I've said that I think it would be better for him to get this feud with Rollins and be built up from there. I've also said I don't think he should have superman type booking this early on. I haven't read anyone say they would hate Ambrose himself if he won and became successful. That's what we all what, just some want him to be at the very top right NOW! *And I can wait another year or two to let him get more people behind him and have a really nice slow build* to the championship so when he wins it it will be that much sweeter. That's all I'm saying! :draper2


:Jordan in fucking 2 years the card will be even more stacked. This isn't the wwe of ancient, if you're not red hot now or at least consistently protected you get sid tracked pretty fast :ti 
In 1/2 years Roman will be in full reignswinslol, Seth would've been champ and credible threat( Sheamus booking), Bo will be elevated enough, Zayn, Orton, Cena, Big E, Mojo will receive a strong push etc..



Spoiler: sd



:haha Why would I want to tune in friday to see Dean, the babyface gets laid on his back once again?


----------



## Wynter

WWE may be legit higher on Bo Dallas than Dean :lol

And I find that amazingly scary lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

Shenroe said:


> :Jordan in fucking 2 years the card will be even more stacked. This isn't the wwe of ancient, if you're not red hot now or at least consistently protected you get sid tracked pretty fast :ti
> In 1/2 years Roman will be in full *reignswinslol*, Seth would've been champ and credible threat( Sheamus booking), Bo will be elevated enough, Zayn, Orton, Cena, Big E, Mojo will receive a strong push etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sd
> 
> 
> 
> :haha Why would I want to tune in friday to see Dean, the babyface gets laid on his back once again?


And Dean will be ambroseloseslol


----------



## Bushmaster

Shenroe said:


> :Jordan in fucking 2 years the card will be even more stacked. This isn't the wwe of ancient, if you're not red hot now or at least consistently protected you get sid tracked pretty fast :ti
> In 1/2 years Roman will be in full reignswinslol, Seth would've been champ and credible threat( Sheamus booking), Bo will be elevated enough, Zayn, Orton, Cena, Big E, Mojo will receive a strong push etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sd
> 
> 
> 
> :haha Why would I want to tune in friday to see Dean, the babyface gets laid on his back once again?





Spoiler



you're usually laying face down after a curb stomp not laying on your back. Unless Dean is gonna turn over. You should atleast watch it for the curb stomp, it's one of the best finishers around


----------



## Trifektah

Why doesn't Ambrose just wait for Rollins to cash in and then once the bell rings, jump him and make him win via DQ? That way his MITB is gone and he doesn't win the title??????


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> :Jordan in fucking 2 years the card will be even more stacked. This isn't the wwe of ancient, if you're not red hot now or at least consistently protected you get sid tracked pretty fast :ti
> In 1/2 years Roman will be in full reignswinslol, Seth would've been champ and credible threat( Sheamus booking), Bo will be elevated enough, Zayn, Orton, Cena, Big E, Mojo will receive a strong push etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: sd
> 
> 
> 
> :haha Why would I want to tune in friday to see Dean, the babyface gets laid on his back once again?


So your saying Dean's not being protected? fpalm :lol How is he not protected when in the matches he's lost its been dirty except one? We're going around in circles here pal. Just give it a rest. :lmao 



Spoiler



You know what that usually means right? It usually means the person who gets the short end of the stick on Raw/Smackdown gets the upperhand at the PPV. Do you not see why Dean is being put down so much? Dean's gonna come out on top when this feud is said and done. Not necessarily at BG becuase I'm thinking it end in a DQ/Double count out or something.





WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE may be legit higher on Bo Dallas than Seth :lol
> 
> And I find that amazingly scary lol


Your AVI :mark::mark: 

And that is scary...



Sith Rollins said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> you're usually laying face down after a curb stomp not laying on your back. Unless Dean is gonna turn over. You should atleast watch it for the curb stomp, it's one of the best finishers around





Spoiler



Curb stomp is fucking wicked! :rollins


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Banez said:


> I thought you liked john cena... You don't like superpush for some inviduals but you'd be more than happy to see it happen on your favourite? Now where in the blue hell is the logic in that?
> 
> Why would YOU want Dean Ambrose to be shoved down our throats sideways and hope that we choke on it with a superpush? Why is that justified? Is it because you like Dean and want him to succeed? Yeah who doesn't want him to succeed but i don't see anyone else calling for superpush for Dean.
> 
> I get the idea Pyro is getting at, Dean needs wins. But christ i'd start disliking Dean if he'd win every freaking week of every freaking month of every year. That would just be awful.
> 
> Have you sonia heard of word: Balanced booking? I bet a lot of ppl in this forum haven't. And people in WWE have heard even less of the threaded words of "Balanced booking"




:ti:ti:ti:ti:ti



Baynez you hard ass!




Paging Telos, The Simple White Knight, Paging Telos, please come to the front, your services are needed!


----------



## Wynter

Oh..did I put Seth by mistake? No, I meant WWE just may be higher on Bo than DEAN :lol

Please, Triple H has Seth's dick shoved alllll the way down his throat, he's fine 


Lean!!! :mark: 

Is it bad I kept seeing pegging and not paging, Lean :side:


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh..did I put Seth by mistake? No, I meant WWE just may be higher on Bo than DEAN :lol
> 
> Please, Triple H has Seth's dick shoved alllll the way down his throat, he's fine
> 
> 
> Lean!!! :mark:
> 
> Is it bad I kept seeing pegging and not paging, Lean :side:


That's still scary. :lol 

Yea Rollins should definitely be fine. He's got everything it takes to be top player in my book. 

I'm just saying wait until Dean's first feud as a singles competitor is completely over to pass judgement on where he stand with the company. That's all I'm saying. :draper2


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WynterWarm12 said:


> Oh..did I put Seth by mistake? No, I meant WWE just may be higher on Bo than DEAN :lol
> 
> Please, *Seth has Triple H's* dick shoved alllll the way down his throat, he's fine
> 
> 
> Lean!!! :mark:
> 
> Is it bad I kept seeing pegging and not paging, Lean :side:




Fixed it for you.














And I just can't help it. Baynez is the sweetest boo ya ka and to see him get so pissed off at simple I can't stop laughing. Like I can literally see him seething as he types his responses to her. 

And you can see Telos any way you want to. Pegged up, paged down, it's your fantasies boo


----------



## Wynter

Ccoffey89 said:


> That's still scary. :lol
> 
> Yea Rollins should definitely be fine. He's got everything it takes to be top player in my book.
> 
> I'm just saying wait until Dean's first feud as a singles competitor is completely over to pass judgement on where he stand with the company. That's all I'm saying. :draper2


I'm not saying it as fact or even WWE not being high on Dean at all. I thought it would be crazy if they were higher on Bo(because they really do love that guy lol). Then it's just like, "Really? REALLY?? e_e" :lol



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Fixed it for you.


:lmao I love you so much Lean.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm not saying it as fact or even WWE not being high on Dean at all. I thought it would be crazy if they were higher on Bo(*because they really do love that guy* lol). Then it's just like, "Really? REALLY?? e_e" :lol
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao I love you so much Lean.


:lmao Yea they do. Hell who doesn't love Bo F'n Dallas? :bo 


I don't think WWE are as high on Ambrose as they are on Reigns or anything, but I'm sure they see something in him. Hell his booking so far TO ME seems like the kind of booking he would prefer. It fits him, he is a story teller, and that's what he's doing. :agree:


----------



## Wynter

Was Dean ever booked dominantly in his indie days?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

DGenerationMC said:


> If you don't stab somebody with a fork, you are not a true Ambrose fan!
> 
> Shame on you people who won't break the law in the name of Titty Master Ambrose.
> 
> *Shame.
> 
> On.
> 
> You.*


You know what I'm gonna stab myself with a fork at what this thread has become and have done with it fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> You know what I'm gonna stab myself with a fork at what this thread has become and have done with it fpalm
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





I know right?












Here's derpy Dean to take the pain away


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao I love you so much Lean.


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> It doesn't make him look like a geek...it makes him look like a deranged psychopath that wants nothing more than to hurt Rollins. At this point he could care less about win/loss record, he just wants revenge on his former "brother" that stabbed him in the back. I thought they've made that painfully obvious. Do you even watch the show?? That's ALL that matters right now is Ambrose getting revenge on Seth. :lol
> 
> My point is After this feud with Seth, and after he gets his revenge is when he'll start looking more to making a name for himself. This is a grudge feud, not a who's the better man feud. You know what...I'm done..I'm just...I'm done. Were never going to agree until one of us s proven wrong. And it's too early for that, So I give up until after this feud. We'll have this conversation at another time.
> 
> 
> 
> Adds to the point I made about ALL THAT MATTERS IS REVENGE ON SETH!


Then why the fuck is he even wrestling matches if they don't matter? Just stay out of the ring and jump Rollins, because any time he's in the ring, he's gonna get laid out. So he's either a complete moron who doesn't learn from his past (bad booking), or he's a complete moron who doesn't learn from his past that does care about winning (bad booking). If he doesn't care about winning then what is he a wrestler for? You REALLY think he didn't want the MITB contract when he tried to win it?


----------



## midnightmischief

hey guys, haven't been in here for AGES, whats happening? anything new?

only just seen RAW - have to ask, was Dean really injured or just kayfabe? seems a bit weird that he didn't come out to the match at the end so was wondering if there was some truth to them saying he had been hospitalised and fiqured if anyone would know it would be his AMBROS/AMBHOES


----------



## Nicole Queen

DannyMack said:


> Wow, this thread has become depressing. I always take things 1 week at a time with WWE's booking. The true test will be when Ambrose is finished with Rollins and what his next feud will be. If he ends up jobbing on a regular basis to guys like El Torito, Xavier Woods and Zack Ryder THEN and ONLY THEN will I be worried about Ambrose's future. Until then I'm gonna sit back, relax and watch this whole thing unfold.
> 
> People seem to bitch and moan about Ryder, Ziggler and Sandow's booking and how they're being held down, but to compare them to Ambrose's situation is laughable. They are nowhere near Ambrose's league. He is a far more rounded superstar than them. The fact that he schooled The Golden Boys in the RAW opening segment on how to cut an engaging promo is proof that he will get to the top eventually. He's just too good not to. That segment must have openened managements eyes to the fact that Ambrose is a mega star in waiting and could be big money in the future. He'll be fine. As long as he keeps outperforming other top guys like Cena, Reigns, Orton & Kane who seem to be the main focus right now WWE will be forced to take notice.
> 
> 1 week at a time. 1 week at a time...


:clap :clap :clap

#ForksStabbingGoldenBoys

He won clean over BNB, lost clean to Orton and everything else has been DQ or Seth interference but he jobs to all of them freely fpalm And he "jobbed" to guys that whatever you say are above Ryder, Sandow and so on in the pecking order. Not like he got 3MB fate and was pinned by El Torito fpalm

Ringmaster and Rocky Maivia didn't win fucking world titles in their first months and I'm pretty sure no one knew how far they would come. But yeah, let's depress ourselves without waiting for this feud to end and see where he would end up from there. It's not like he didn't already lost every match against Seth he's had fpalm fpalm

I can't understand how anyone would expect that Ambrose will get Bryan-esque "hijacks" within two months even though he's gettng some of the best reactions every show.

*@Pyro* Sure if all AmBros around here start hijacking with forks then we'll see Ambrose winning the WHC fpalm

Bet you think Khali is AT THE TOP because he won world title too fpalm Those titles surely have worked out great for some fpalmfpalm

And no, another screw finish on SD!!!! :shocked::shocked::shocked: #AmjobberForLife Next RAW, Sandow and Ambrose trading gimmicks!!!!! 

And yeah, we are bad fans because we want him to win IC title first and get more support instead of winning the WHC _*NOW*_ :shocked: and people to turn off him. But surely it's also not Wrestling 101 to get crowd support by getting beaten up and it doesn't matter they clear love it whenever he comes back for more. *Nope.* #AmjobberForLife

*@Corey* :banderas


----------



## Shenron

Spoiler



* Dean Ambrose vs. Kane is the main event. It ends when Seth Rollins attacks Ambrose. Kane brings in steel steps and chokeslams Ambrose. Rollins hits a stomp on top of the steps. This is apparently where SmackDown ended. Roman Reigns ran out for the save but we're not sure if it was part of the dark main event or not.



I called it yesterday it was going to be a beating fpalm

It wasn't even a hospital beating to spice it up fpalm fpalm


----------



## Joshi Judas

So? All signs point to him winning at Battleground now.

spoiler tag fail btw :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> :ti:ti:ti:ti:ti
> 
> 
> 
> Baynez you hard ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paging Telos, The Simple White Knight, Paging Telos, please come to the front, your services are needed!


Permission to step in just this once? :sansa



Banez said:


> I thought you liked john cena... You don't like superpush for some inviduals but you'd be more than happy to see it happen on your favourite? Now where in the blue hell is the logic in that?
> 
> Why would YOU want Dean Ambrose to be shoved down our throats sideways and hope that we choke on it with a superpush? Why is that justified? Is it because you like Dean and want him to succeed? Yeah who doesn't want him to succeed but i don't see anyone else calling for superpush for Dean.
> 
> I get the idea Pyro is getting at, Dean needs wins. But christ i'd start disliking Dean if he'd win every freaking week of every freaking month of every year. That would just be awful.
> 
> Have you sonia heard of word: Balanced booking? I bet a lot of ppl in this forum haven't. And people in WWE have heard even less of the threaded words of "Balanced booking"





SóniaPortugal said:


> John Cean sucks because he always wins and never sell anything, so as Dean Ambrose fan I should want that Dean be treated as Cena
> 
> WWE is making a mistake with Roman and his SuperPush, so as Dean fan I want the same SuperPush for Dean
> 
> *This is what some people are saying*
> Stop trying to guess the future
> And relax a little


^ Note the highlighted sentence. Banez actually agrees with Sonia, but misunderstood because she didn't put the first two sentences in quotation marks. There, problem solved... fpalm


----------



## Nicole Queen

Spoiler: SD



fan video of the curbstomp
http://instagram.com/p/qfvebXudwd





Spoiler: SD pics

























Spoiler














*
@Corey @DGenerationMC*


> “*Forks and plates* and tables, ….don’t ask me man deathmatch wrestling is weird. I honestly wouldn’t have ever thought I’d find myself competing in something like Tournament of Death, but I found that it fit me like a glove. There really is no mental preparation for something like that, all the guys pacing, and doing breathing exercises and praying or meditating, they’re kidding themselves. I think either you get off on the fact that you’re taking a big risk and are going to be in alot of danger or you dont. For me it was easy, no mental preparation at all. I’m ready to go 24/7. I love adrenaline. I like senseless violence. I drive fast, I sort of like to get hit, I wanna live every second of life to the fullest, and there’s no more feeling alive than having to dodge sharp weapons and get somebody before they get you. Fight or Flight.”


- Jon Moxley Online World of Wrestling Interview, November 9th, 2009

:lol


----------



## Vics1971

I can't even work out how to do spoilers on here. Anyway yeah, no surprise on Smackdown then, but slightly better than Raw by the look of things.

Also there is nothing wrong with pessimism, no more so than optimism. There's no point in putting each other down over it though. It isn't as if you'll change minds. I am currently more pessimistic than optimistic and that isn't down to being impatient or any shit like that, it's down to life experience and watching WWE mess up so many times in the many years I've watched. You could be the most talented person on the roster (which is a subjective thing anyway) but if Vince and Co don't want to push you to the top they won't. I desperately want to be wrong in my current thoughts though, as I think others do.


----------



## Shenron

Now watch him lose at Battleground and take a beating on RAW fpalm


----------



## Joshi Judas

He should win at BG now, c'mon. If not then oh well, fucking lol :lmao

But a win looks more probable.


----------



## Vics1971

Shenron said:


> Now watch him lose at Battleground and take a beating on RAW fpalm



Eat
Lose
Take beating
Repeat.:side:

Sorry, I know that was bad..:


----------



## OMGeno

So after glancing at the SD spoilers..



Spoiler: my thoughts on SD



I'm glad he got some promo time and he opened SD so that's something. He didn't win the match but he didn't lose the match either. Hopefully after taking a beating AGAIN, he will win at BG or at least look strong and lose with interference from the authority, which will continue the feud.


----------



## Vics1971

OMGeno said:


> So after glancing at the SD spoilers..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my thoughts on SD
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad he got some promo time and he opened SD so that's something. He didn't win the match but he didn't lose the match either. Hopefully after taking a beating AGAIN, he will win at BG or at least look strong and lose with interference from the authority, which will continue the feud.





Spoiler



Ooh, I thought it was counted as a win via DQ. That's what I read. I'm hoping for the win anyway.



Thanks Beardactyl.


----------



## OMGeno

Vics1971 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, I thought it was counted as a win via DQ. That's what I read. I'm hoping for the win anyway.





Spoiler



Yeah it likely did but I don't really count it as a "win" unless he gets a pin. DQ wins suck :lol


Also really glad that Seth wasn't actually injured on Raw....that little shit.


----------



## Vics1971

OMGeno said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it likely did but I don't really count it as a "win" unless he gets a pin. DQ wins suck :lol





Spoiler



Yeah I take your point. I'll take any scraps at the moment though. Even a win by DQ.


----------



## TNAvsWWE

I was hoping Dean was still going to show up for the main event, with how he is I think it would of been great.


----------



## thekingg

The guy's fair eyed, great talker and losing hair bit by bit... anyone catching the resemblance?


----------



## Shenroe

thekingg said:


> The guy's fair eyed, great talker and losing hair bit by bit... anyone catching the resemblance?


Ressemblance with you? 

And lol Rollins still stood tall at sd go home show before MITB. When it comes to Dean, there's always a shenanigan :lol. If they want to fuck him up they will. FUCK logic.


----------



## Banez

RAVEN said:


> He should win at BG now, c'mon. If not then oh well, fucking lol :lmao
> 
> But a win looks more probable.


wasn't it you saying that he's gonna lose at BR and you'l be happy to see ambrose marks mad about it?


----------



## Joshi Judas

I want Rollins to win, and Dean would get his win back at SS.

But looking at the SD spoilers, Ambrose should win here. I'd rather have it the other way round but that's how booking goes.

And the Ambrose marks getting mad comment was tongue in cheek, I'm an Ambrose mark myself  Just a bigger Rollinite.


----------



## Banez

RAVEN said:


> I want Rollins to win, and Dean would get his win back at SS.
> 
> But looking at the SD spoilers, Ambrose should win here. I'd rather have it the other way round but that's how booking goes.
> 
> And the Ambrose marks getting mad comment was tongue in cheek, I'm an Ambrose mark myself  Just a bigger Rollinite.


as i said with tongue cheek before to you... i did state that the ambrosians would do to you what your lower signature has showing if that were to happen :lol

And yeah i wouldn't mind either scenario but Dean gotta win now... you don't get your ass handed to you every week and lose the PPV match too.. whats the point of the feud then?


----------



## The Steven Seagal

DAMN SPOILERS ARGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I DID THIS MYSELF ONCE BUT STILL DAMN IT


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I'd have preferred Ambrose get the upper hand here so Rollins picks up a sneaky win at BG but Dean needs to get one over. He should win the match and if he doesn't, it should be a no contest. Rollins can win later.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Oh Lean, you crack me up :lmao So, where's the White Knight? 

And because this is strangely appropriate:


















Keep calm and love Ambrollins!


----------



## CM Chump

Everyone's favorite lovable, balding scumbag is being booked like a fucking joke right now. I honestly wouldn't even be surprised, with all the beatdowns and losses and humiliation, if he jobs yet again at Battleground.


----------



## OMGeno

If they're trying to job Ambrose completely to get Rollins over (which I don't think they are), they would still have to give Ambrose a win to make a win over him in the future seem at all important.


----------



## Telos

@Lean:










On-topic: Ambrose definitely needs the upper hand on Sunday so he doesn't come out of this looking like a chump.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Spoiler: SD
> 
> 
> 
> fan video of the curbstomp
> http://instagram.com/p/qfvebXudwd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SD pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> @Corey @DGenerationMC*
> 
> - Jon Moxley Online World of Wrestling Interview, November 9th, 2009
> 
> :lol


:lmao Moxley/Ambrose interview are awesome! And so are you! :dance



OMGeno said:


> So after glancing at the SD spoilers..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my thoughts on SD
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad he got some promo time and he opened SD so that's something. He didn't win the match but he didn't lose the match either. Hopefully after taking a beating AGAIN, *he will win at BG or at least look strong and lose with interference from the authority, which will continue the feud*.





Spoiler: Re-Thoughts on SD



I'm thinking this will happen, either that or the match ends in no contest.





RAVEN said:


> Yeah I'd have preferred Ambrose get the upper hand here so Rollins picks up a sneaky win at BG but Dean needs to get one over. He should win the match and if he doesn't, it should be a no contest. Rollins can win later.


I believe it will be a no contest, but I would happy with an Ambrose win too. But I also think it wmight be a little early on in the feud for Ambrose to win, UNLESS he cuts one of those epic "I'm never satisfied" type promos. :banderas



JacqSparrow said:


> Oh Lean, you crack me up :lmao So, where's the White Knight?
> 
> And because this is strangely appropriate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep calm and love Ambrollins!


:lmao:lmao Sparrow you help give this thread LIFE again!! :


----------



## Joshi Judas

If Ambrose wins though, expect another beatdown by Rollins immediately or on Raw. That continues the feud so don't nobody be shouting burial if that happens.


----------



## Shenron

If Ambrose gets his ass handed to him again on Sunday all my hope is lost.


----------



## Ccoffey89

RAVEN said:


> *If Ambrose wins though, expect another beatdown by Rollins immediately or on Raw. That continues the feud so don't nobody be shouting burial if that happens.*


Fully expecting some shenanigans, and I never shout burial! :lol :ambrose3


----------



## Shenroe

RAVEN said:


> If Ambrose wins though, expect another beatdown by Rollins immediately or on Raw. That continues the feud so don't nobody be shouting burial if that happens.


AGAIN :lol Don't you think it will get old quick. They'll have to mix things up a bit the 2nd month though or else..my God.


----------



## JacqSparrow

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao:lmao Sparrow you help give this thread LIFE again!! :














RAVEN said:


> If Ambrose wins though, expect another beatdown by Rollins immediately or on Raw. That continues the feud so don't nobody be shouting burial if that happens.


*deep breath. 

BURIAL!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Triple H on his weekly interview with Cole:



> He says Dean Ambrose took a beating on Monday night and gives him credit for asking Kane, Seth Rollins and Randy Orton if that's all they had. He said Ambrose refused treatment at the hospital and walked out but is scheduled to be on SmackDown.


:mark:


----------



## OMGeno

Ambrose should straight up steal the briefcase at BG :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

DoubtGin said:


> Triple H on his weekly interview with Cole:
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


HHH giving credit where credit is due!! :mark::mark: It's the little things that make me think they have something good in store for Dean.



OMGeno said:


> Ambrose should straight up steal the briefcase at BG :lol


That would make for an awesome moment! Rollins would want to get his hands on Dean, so that's a good way to further the feud if you ask me! Ambrose taunting Seth with it would be great TV!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I know right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's derpy Dean to take the pain away















DoubtGin said:


> Triple H on his weekly interview with Cole:
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


Oh my god I can't even see Dean with the huge burial that they are giving him. He gotta be underneath all that soil somewhere. 

:lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh my god I can't even see Dean with the huge burial that they are giving him. He gotta be underneath all that soil somewhere.
> 
> :lmao


I actually caught the sarcasm in your post this time!! : That was sarcasm right? :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ccoffey89 said:


> I actually caught the sarcasm in your post this time!! : That was sarcasm right? :side:












Yeah :lmao



Spoiler: MASSIVE smackdown pic















^^^^ I love how he is just a real life cartoon character. Dat plaster/bandaid :lmao


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sometimes I wonder if any of you have actually been fans of any wrestler who has been successful in the WWE. Well, I have, and it's fucking great. I assure you that success would not make you turn on them.

Many people claimed that Brock's success came too early in his career, and that it was too soon for him to go over The Rock, Hogan, etc., and to win the WWE title so soon after his career. I gave absolutely no fucks, because I was too busy enjoying his success.

Many people claimed that Brock was the wrong choice to end the Undertaker's streak. I gave absolutely no fucks because I was too busy enjoying the fact that the wrestler I like ended the streak and theirs did not.

Many people claim that it would be the wrong decision to put the WWE WHC on a part timer. I give absolutely no fucks because I will get to enjoy another Brock Lesnar world title reign (with him going over John Cena no less.)

Being the fan of a successful wrestler isn't that bad - I promise you. You guys should try it sometime. Perhaps then you won't be so quick to accept the terrible booking that has been given to Ambrose that will likely lead to an awful career trajectory.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Yeah :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MASSIVE smackdown pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^ I love how he is just a real life cartoon character. Dat plaster/bandaid :lmao


I knew it! :dance :lmao

Ambrose proudly wearing the wounds of war...always gotta have something bandaged! :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> Sometimes I wonder if any of you have actually been fans of any wrestler who has been successful in the WWE. Well, I have, and it's fucking great. I assure you that success would not make you turn on them.
> 
> Many people claimed that Brock's success came too early in his career, and that it was too soon for him to go over The Rock, Hogan, etc., and to win the WWE title so soon after his career. I gave absolutely no fucks, because I was too busy enjoying his success.
> 
> Many people claimed that Brock was the wrong choice to end the Undertaker's streak. I gave absolutely no fucks because I was too busy enjoying the fact that the wrestler I like ended the streak and theirs did not.
> 
> Many people claim that it would be the wrong decision to put the WWE WHC on a part timer. I give absolutely no fucks because I will get to enjoy another Brock Lesnar world title reign (with him going over John Cena no less.)
> 
> Being the fan of a successful wrestler isn't that bad - I promise you. You guys should try it sometime. Perhaps then you won't be so quick to accept the terrible booking that has been given to Ambrose that will likely lead to an awful career trajectory.


I think you've misread the title of this thread. This is the AMBROSE DISCUSSION thread, not the BROCK LESNAR thread. Oh and I am a fan of a successful wrestler because this guy got into the biggest company within his working field, pretty sure that is success.


----------



## RicFlairOnMute

tylermoxreigns said:


> Oh my god I can't even see Dean with the huge burial that they are giving him. He gotta be underneath all that soil somewhere.
> 
> :lmao












A dirt nap, perhaps?


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> I think you've misread the title of this thread. This is the AMBROSE DISCUSSION thread, not the BROCK LESNAR thread. Oh and I am a fan of a successful wrestler because this guy got into the biggest company within his working field, pretty sure that is success.


I'm really hoping others don't feel the same way as you do, because if his fans are simply content with him getting "into the biggest company within his working field" then he won't be going anywhere. I want him to reach the very top of the company - but that kind of attitude from his fans won't cut it.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RicFlairOnMute said:


> A dirt nap, perhaps?


Not quite buried yet motherfuckers. Still got that head to go. :lol


----------



## Kratosx23

tylermoxreigns said:


> I think you've misread the title of this thread. This is the AMBROSE DISCUSSION thread, not the BROCK LESNAR thread. Oh and I am a fan of a successful wrestler because this guy got into the biggest company within his working field, pretty sure that is success.


Under your definition, Yoshi Tatsu was a success. I don't think too many people are gonna agree with you.


----------



## RicFlairOnMute

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Under your definition, Yoshi Tatsu was a success. I don't think too many people are gonna agree with you.



Fuck yes Yoshi Tatsu was a success. #YOSHI4LIFE


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Under your definition, Yoshi Tatsu was a success. I don't think too many people are gonna agree with you.


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm really hoping others don't feel the same way as you do, because if his fans are simply content with him getting "into the biggest company within his working field" then he won't be going anywhere. I want him to reach the very top of the company - but that kind of attitude from his fans won't cut it.


I feel like he's made success with getting in the biggest company yes. But you've got to remember this is his *VERY FIRST FUCKING FEUD AS A SINGLES COMPETITOR*! What about that do you not understand? This feud is *FAR* from over! Now when this is over and he hasn't won a match then you can come bust our chops. But that's way down the road man. Relax and Enjoy it for now. Geez!! :no:



tylermoxreigns said:


>


:lmao :lmao yes that is all they got and they keep bringing it up! :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

He has the talent to be a multi time world champion. Why you would accept anything less than that is beyond me.


----------



## Eddie Ray

everyone should just wait. Reigns is doing terribly and can't see him lasting his popularity for more than 6 months, he's peaked and on the descend, being slowly exposed as the greenhorn he is while Ambrose hasn't even come close to peaking yet. WWE always do this and yet they cease to learn. they have a favourite, they push them, fans sour and hand pick someone else. Dean Ambrose is currently being that someone. let fans grow to him and then watch them revolt when they see him being injustly handled.

basically, INB4 constant "we want Ambrose" chants in Reigns segments. its already started and its only going to grow.


----------



## The True Believer

I think the word "burial" is getting thrown around here too much. IF Dean Ambrose falls into obscurity, I don't think "burial" is really the right word to use here. Mishandled? Sure but I'm not going to call it a burial. His booking could be stronger but other than that, you won't be getting any complaints from me, unless he starts losing to guys like Dolph Ziggler or Big E clean.


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> Sometimes I wonder if any of you have actually been fans of any wrestler who has been successful in the WWE. Well, I have, and it's fucking great. I assure you that success would not make you turn on them.
> 
> Many people claimed that Brock's success came too early in his career, and that it was too soon for him to go over The Rock, Hogan, etc., and to win the WWE title so soon after his career. I gave absolutely no fucks, because I was too busy enjoying his success.
> 
> Many people claimed that Brock was the wrong choice to end the Undertaker's streak. I gave absolutely no fucks because I was too busy enjoying the fact that the wrestler I like ended the streak and theirs did not.
> 
> Many people claim that it would be the wrong decision to put the WWE WHC on a part timer. I give absolutely no fucks because I will get to enjoy another Brock Lesnar world title reign (with him going over John Cena no less.)
> 
> Being the fan of a successful wrestler isn't that bad - I promise you. You guys should try it sometime. Perhaps then you won't be so quick to accept the terrible booking that has been given to Ambrose that will likely lead to an awful career trajectory.


:ti

Yep, we all like wrestlers who haven't had a lick of success and who all have finished their careers so we can say that they haven't accomplished something :side:

Some of you seers tell me the lottery numbers? :

*@TMR* :berried :lmao It doesn't matter if he's had head to go, he's more than ready to be jobbed :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

tylermoxreigns said:


>


No argument = LOOK AT MAH GIFZ!


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> I feel like he's made success with getting in the biggest company yes. But you've got to remember this is his *VERY FIRST FUCKING FEUD AS A SINGLES COMPETITOR*! What about that do you not understand? This feud is *FAR* from over! Now when this is over and he hasn't won a match then you can come bust our chops. But that's way down the road man. Relax and Enjoy it for now. Geez!! :no:


Who cares if it's his first feud? Does that mean you have to be satisfied with the incredibly horrendous booking? Incredibly horrendous booking that will likely continue until the fans become a factor.


----------



## Joshi Judas

He's fucking 2 months into his solo career fpalm

People here have already predicted what will happen for the next ten years.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No argument = LOOK AT MAH GIFZ!


Lol says the last fucking six pages that I wrote copious amounts.

Its called not rising and being fucking bored of you and your constant pessimistic attitude. 

I have enough of an argument but I'm sick of repeating because unlike you I don't feel the need to shit all over others. 

Don't like the booking, don't watch. Stop bitching about shit you have zero control over. 

Jesus are you even happy in your life? You must be one sad individual if you all can do/be in life is negative.




RAVEN said:


> He's fucking 2 months into his solo career fpalm
> 
> People here have already predicted what will happen for the next ten years.


Pretty much this


----------



## Joshi Judas

Shenroe said:


> AGAIN :lol Don't you think it will get old quick. They'll have to mix things up a bit the 2nd month though or else..my God.



How else do you suggest to continue the feud after Ambrose wins at BG? Coz if he's not feuding with Rollins atm, he will be in limbo that you can be sure of.


----------



## RicFlairOnMute

I see so much whining here. Sweet lord, people, it's wrestling. Don't enjoy the booking? Well, tough titty master, you're not booking the show. *click*

#WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAVEN said:


> He's fucking 2 months into his solo career fpalm
> 
> People here have already predicted what will happen for the next ten years.


2 months is more than enough to spot a trend. Plenty of matches and segments in which he has been involved have occurred since then. When you compare him with the other 2 Shield members, it becomes even more obvious that he isn't being used appropriately.


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> He has the talent to be a multi time world champion. Why you would accept anything less than that is beyond me.


And there's about what 10 15 years left for him to be that. He doesn't need the title rgith this very SECOND!



Eddie Ray said:


> *everyone should just wait.* Reigns is doing terribly and can't see him lasting his popularity for more than 6 months, he's peaked and on the descend, being slowly exposed as the greenhorn he is while Ambrose hasn't even come close to peaking yet. WWE always do this and yet they cease to learn. they have a favourite, they push them, fans sour and hand pick someone else. Dean Ambrose is currently being that someone. let fans grow to him and then watch them revolt when they see him being injustly handled.
> 
> basically, INB4 constant "we want Ambrose" chants in Reigns segments. its already started and its only going to grow.





The True Believer said:


> *I think the word "burial" is getting thrown around here too much*. IF Dean Ambrose falls into obscurity, I don't think "burial" is really the right word to use here. Mishandled? Sure but I'm not going to call it a burial. His booking could be stronger but other than that, you won't be getting any complaints from me, unless he starts losing to guys like Dolph Ziggler or Big E clean.


:bow:clap:clap People are way too impatient around here fpalm


----------



## Kratosx23

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol says the last fucking six pages that I wrote copious amounts.
> 
> Its called not rising and being fucking bored of you and your constant pessimistic attitude.
> 
> I have enough of an argument but I'm sick of repeating because unlike you I don't feel the need to shit all over others.
> 
> Don't like the booking, don't watch. Stop bitching about shit you have zero control over.
> 
> Jesus are you even happy in your life? You must be one sad individual if you all can do/be in life is negative.


No, I'm quite happy. Wrestling is the only thing I associate with that sucks, everything else is fucking fantastic.

If you were really bored of arguing you'd have put me on ignore long ago, so nice try but I'm not dumb enough to fall for that line.



RAVEN said:


> He's fucking 2 months into his solo career fpalm
> 
> People here have already predicted what will happen for the next ten years.


When has this company EVER changed their opinion on somebody without either a backstage incident, an injury or a massive fan revolt?

The answer is never. They slot you where you want and that's where you stay. Look at Cody Rhodes as an example, he's been in this company for SEVEN YEARS and he's done NOTHING. Look at the way they kept Christian in the same spot, year after year, decade after decade, Regal, Dolph Ziggler, etc. So if this is how they book Ambrose, there's EVERY indication in the world that his booking is going to stay like this, and that the only thing that will change it is a fan revolt in his favor, and that's never going to happen with this complacent lot.


----------



## Romangirl252

tylermoxreigns said:


>


I was there in the crowd and I loved when he said that...everybody in the crowd laugh


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> 2 months is more than enough to spot a trend. Plenty of matches and segments in which he has been involved have occurred since then. When you compare him with the other 2 Shield members, it becomes even more obvious that he isn't being used appropriately.


I would just like to point out that one of those Shield members is going for the biggest prize in the company so he should look strong because oh wait weren't people bitching about how competitors didn't look credible enough to go for the top prize which in turn cheapened the title.

Also, the second Shield member is a) a heel (oh wait weren't we sick of weasily heels, chicken shit heels. Heels that weren't looking strong?? Hmmm...) and b) is also vying for the top prize. 

See, just bitching for bitching's sake.


----------



## RicFlairOnMute

I feel this gif is appropriate. You kids are S-A-W-F-T....


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> When has this company EVER changed their opinion on somebody without either a backstage incident, an injury or a massive fan revolt?
> 
> The answer is never. They slot you where you want and that's where you stay. Look at Cody Rhodes as an example, he's been in this company for SEVEN YEARS and he's done NOTHING. Look at the way they kept Christian in the same spot, year after year, decade after decade, Regal, Dolph Ziggler, etc. So if this is how they book Ambrose, there's EVERY indication in the world that his booking is going to stay like this, and that the only thing that will change it is a fan revolt in his favor, and that's never going to happen with this complacent lot.



For complacency to give way to frustration and fan hijacking, this "burial" will have to last a while. Obviously most of the casuals don't feel this way now.

Punk before the pipebomb was on a 9 ppv losing streak and a feud where Big Show essentially buried the entire SES. Bryan was fired over a silly incident and later made to lose in eighteen seconds and then constantly screwed over since last year's Summerslam. When Ambrose's treatment gets that bad, rest assured the fans will make their voice heard.

2 months in, getting a lot of screentime, most people obviously don't see it that way yet.


----------



## Wynter

Oh, have we picked up from yesterday already. Is that Romam's name I spot?

*sits down and grabs popcorn*


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> I would just like to point out that one of those Shield members is going for the biggest prize in the company so he should look strong because oh wait weren't people bitching about how competitors didn't look credible enough to go for the top prize which in turn cheapened the title.
> 
> Also, the second Shield member is a) a heel (oh wait weren't we sick of weasily heels, chicken shit heels. Heels that weren't looking strong?? Hmmm...) and b) is also vying for the top prize.
> 
> See, just bitching for bitching's sake.


Dean Ambrose should be going for that top prize. Not Roman Reigns. Dean Ambrose is far more talented and ready than Roman Reigns.

Didn't think I would need to convince an Ambrose fan of this, but apparently I do.


----------



## Ccoffey89

RicFlairOnMute said:


> I see so much whining here. Sweet lord, people, it's wrestling. Don't enjoy the booking? Well, tough titty master, you're not booking the show. *click*
> 
> #WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I'm quite happy. Wrestling is the only thing I associate with that sucks, everything else is fucking fantastic.
> 
> If you were really bored of arguing you'd have put me on ignore long ago, so nice try but I'm not dumb enough to fall for that line.


No, Pyro. I didn't ignore because I'm not a child. I can handle opinion(s). What I don't like is how you keep on and on and on and on into essentially chasing people down and running them off because you think that only your opinion is right. It's not. It just a fucking opinion, like everyone elses; and god knows there are plenty of shit ones, good ones out there.


----------



## The True Believer

RAVEN said:


> For complacency to give way to frustration and fan hijacking, this "burial" will have to last a while. Obviously most of the casuals don't feel this way now.
> 
> Punk before the pipebomb was on a 9 ppv losing streak and a feud where Big Show essentially buried the entire SES. Bryan was fired over a silly incident and later made to lose in eighteen seconds and then constantly screwed over since last year's Summerslam. When Ambrose's treatment gets that bad, rest assured the fans will make their voice heard.
> 
> 2 months in, getting a lot of screentime, most people obviously don't see it that way yet.


This.

Once the symptoms of a burial/mishandling are really apparent, THAT'S when the fans will speak out. So far, he's still a pivotal part of the product and almost always gets revenge after he gets beaten down. And he's going to have a win at Battleground to boot.


----------



## Kratosx23

RAVEN said:


> For complacency to give way to frustration and fan hijacking, this "burial" will have to last a while. Obviously most of the casuals don't feel this way now.
> 
> Punk before the pipebomb was on a 9 ppv losing streak and a feud where Big Show essentially buried the entire SES. Bryan was fired over a silly incident and later made to lose in eighteen seconds and then constantly screwed over since last year's Summerslam. When Ambrose's treatment gets that bad, rest assured the fans will make their voice heard.
> 
> 2 months in, getting a lot of screentime, most people obviously don't see it that way yet.


First off, it's not 2 months in, it's 2 YEARS in. Let's get that straight. His booking has been terrible from start to finish, from being the bitch of The Shield, to never, ever in his life defending his championship, to being given minimal promo time before the Shield split as well as bad material, etc.

Secondly, there's nothing to suggest for a fact that the fans will start hijacking. The fans seem to love the hell out of Ziggler and nobody hijacks shit for him, he just gets a huge pop, loses and they forget about it.

Punk gave the WWE no option but to push them, he got pissed off when they were in the middle of losing all their top stars and shot off. Ambrose and his stupid "wrestling is fun" mentality is not what wins Vince over. Vince is a cut throat, he wants ruthless people. That's why he keeps Kevin Dunn around.

Bryan's overness is an anomaly I've never seen in my life as a wrestling fan, and as much as I consider Ambrose a vastly superior talent to Bryan, I don't know if the fans are gonna push him as hard as they did with Bryan, especially since they'll have Bryan back in another 6 months or so.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> Dean Ambrose should be going for that top prize. Not Roman Reigns. Dean Ambrose is far more talented and ready than Roman Reigns.
> 
> Didn't think I would need to convince an Ambrose fan of this, but apparently I do.


Do not insult me as a fan. You know sweet fuck all about how long I have been an Ambrose fan. No one, and I mean NO ONE, needs to tell me how talented he is. I've seen it with my very eyes many a time, live and on television for a long, LONG time. 

Why do people keep comparing Roman and Dean? They are two COMPLETELY different wrestlers. COMPLETELY DIFFERENT.

Dean thrives off the shit booking, its the point to him and his character. He's not meant to be polished, he's not meant to be getting shit handed to him....

Annnd, why am I bothering. 

Fuck this.


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> First off, it's not 2 months in, it's 2 YEARS in. Let's get that straight. His booking has been terrible from start to finish, from being the bitch of The Shield, to never, ever in his life defending his championship, to being given minimal promo time before the Shield split as well as bad material, etc.
> 
> Secondly, there's nothing to suggest for a fact that the fans will start hijacking. The fans seem to love the hell out of Ziggler and nobody hijacks shit for him, he just gets a huge pop, loses and they forget about it.
> 
> Punk gave the WWE no option but to push them, he got pissed off when they were in the middle of losing all their top stars and shot off. Ambrose and his stupid "wrestling is fun" mentality is not what wins Vince over.
> 
> Bryan's overness is an anomaly I've never seen in my life as a wrestling fan, and as much as I consider Ambrose a vastly superior talent to Bryan, I don't know if the fans are gonna push him as hard as they did with Bryan, especially since they'll have Bryan back in another 6 months or so.


In all honesty, Roman Reigns' booking was the only real standout in the Shield. Rollins and Ambrose were practically on the same level while the group was intact and only NOW does Rollins have a leg up on Ambrose. Things can change mighty quick in the span of just a few months and they won't always be in the way you expect.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah he's actually going to win his first singles ppv match and here we are damning his booking.


HHH went out of his way to put the entire Shield over strong, with two consecutive victories over Evolution including a clean sweep. I remember everyone predicting Reigns to be the last man standing, but no member was eliminated. When an entire group is put over that strong, you can be confident each member will have succesful careers. Now yes, Reigns is their biggest project and will win more world titles and be a bigger name, but they won't let any Shield member become a jobber. It is astounding how people have given up hope for his entire career after 2 months.

And if the worst comes to pass and it becomes obvious to entire arenas that he's being mishandled, the crowd will speak up. The fact that they aren't right now only shows that this opinion isn't shared by the majority, and for a good reason too.


And by 2 months I mean his solo career. Nobody remembers his shit booking from his Shield days. They remember the Shield as a dominant unit. And nobody will remember his lack of title defenses as US champion. Few years on, they will only say he was the longest reigning US champ.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol says the last fucking six pages that I wrote copious amounts.
> 
> Its called not rising and being fucking bored of you and your constant pessimistic attitude.
> 
> I have enough of an argument but I'm sick of repeating because unlike you I don't feel the need to shit all over others.
> 
> Don't like the booking, don't watch. Stop bitching about shit you have zero control over.
> 
> Jesus are you even happy in your life? You must be one sad individual if you all can do/be in life is negative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much this





RAVEN said:


> How else do you suggest to continue the feud after Ambrose wins at BG? Coz if he's not feuding with Rollins atm, he will be in limbo that you can be sure of.


*All of this right here*



BrownianMotion said:


> Dean Ambrose should be going for that top prize. Not Roman Reigns. Dean Ambrose is far more talented and ready than Roman Reigns.
> 
> Didn't think I would need to convince an Ambrose fan of this, but apparently I do.


We want to see Ambrose go for the title too...but wouldn't that make him look like a dick for not getting revenge on Rollins? I recall everyone upset at Roman completely no selling the Seth turn...



tylermoxreigns said:


> No, Pyro. I didn't ignore because I'm not a child. *I can handle opinion(s). What I don't like is how you keep on and on and on and on into essentially chasing people down and running them off because you think that only your opinion is right*. It's not. It just a fucking opinion, like everyone elses; and god knows there are plenty of shit ones, good ones out there.


Beautifully said! :clap 

We're going around in circles again! It's like people see were having fun and enjoying ourselves and they wanna fuck it up and bring negativity to this thread when Ambrose is still in his 2nd month of being a singles competitor, and the feud is just now heating up. 

Everyone needs to calm the fuck down and wait until his booking really becomes an issue IF it comes to that.


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Do not insult me as a fan. You know sweet fuck all about how long I have been an Ambrose fan. No one, and I mean NO ONE, needs to tell me how talented he is. I've seen it with my very eyes many a time, live and on television for a long, LONG time.
> 
> Why do people keep comparing Roman and Dean? They are two COMPLETELY different wrestlers. COMPLETELY DIFFERENT.
> 
> *Dean thrives off the shit booking*, its the point to him and his character. He's not meant to be polished, he's not meant to be getting shit handed to him....
> 
> Annnd, why am I bothering.
> 
> Fuck this.


So now you're admitting his booking has been shit. Progress!


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> So now you're admitting his booking has been shit. Progress!


fpalm Just fucking give it a rest bro! Wait until this first feud is over with. You say you see a pattern already, but usually the one who is beaten down in the beginning comes out on top, so why are you so fucking worried??


----------



## Kratosx23

The True Believer said:


> In all honesty, Roman Reigns' booking was the only real standout in the Shield. Rollins and Ambrose were practically on the same level while the group was intact and only NOW does Rollins have a leg up on Ambrose. Things can change mighty quick in the span of just a few months and they won't always be in the way you expect.


They weren't practically on the same level at all, Ambrose was always the jobbed out bitch. Always. Now, granted, Rollins didn't look like he was in line for a singles push but his push post Shield is pretty similar to his Shield push, it's not drastically on an up or down incline. It's higher because of the MITB briefcase but he could quite easily cash in and lose, the precedent has been set. And although I do think he'll win, there's no time within one year that it makes sense. If Brock is winning at Slam and carrying it to Mania, and Reigns is being anointed the new face of the WWE (and by that I mean the legitimate, non kayfabe version of face of the WWE) at Mania, it's hard to believe they'd let his reign end in 3 months.

The things that would have to change to get Ambrose to a place where he could be reasonably considered a future WWE Champion right now are too steep a contrast to what's happening.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> So now you're admitting his booking has been shit. Progress!


It's shit when you are comparing it to what you are. What you think he should get, or what two other people around him are getting. On the whole? No the booking isn't shit. 

It's shit booking when he's on Raw in a fucking sonic segment or coming out dressed as Bret Hart. When you have stuff like that happening on the main roster, how can you call the treatment that Ambrose is getting shit, its laughable that you think you can.


----------



## RicFlairOnMute

Wow...you guys really take this all too seriously.
Everyone is a great writer/booker in their own mind.

Imagine if everyone here used their brains to book wrestling instead of arguing over an angle booked by someone else, being marks. Just imagine.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Going by how WWE does things you guys do realize that Ambrose looks like he'll be winning this Sunday? So why still complaining?


----------



## Ccoffey89

RAVEN said:


> Going by how WWE does things you guys do realize that Ambrose looks like he'll be winning this Sunday? So why still complaining?


*
MY POINT EXACTLY*!!! I love a Rollinite is backing up Ambrose :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

RicFlairOnMute said:


> Wow...you guys really take this all too seriously.
> Everyone is a great writer/booker in their own mind.
> 
> Imagine if everyone here used their brains to book wrestling instead of arguing over an angle booked by someone else, being marks. Just imagine.


:clap Thank you! Isn't that what these forums are suppose to be about anyways?


----------



## Wynter

Once Bo wins the IC belt, things will get better, I promise. 

Because in imPOSSIBLE, there's the word possible and you can't fly if you haven't hatched. So just BOLIEVE :bo


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Once Bo wins the IC belt, things will get better, I promise.
> 
> Because in imPOSSIBLE, there's the word possible and you can't fly if you haven't hatched. So just BOLIEVE :bo


:homer2 BOjack again

Wynter, you mean imBOSSIBLE?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> :homer2 BOjack again
> 
> Wynter, you mean imBOSSIBLE?


Halfie, help me, I want to leave this forum and never look back!!


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> It's shit when you are comparing it to what you are. What you think he should get, or what two other people around him are getting. On the whole? No the booking isn't shit.
> 
> It's shit booking when he's on Raw in a fucking sonic segment or coming out dressed as Bret Hart. When you have stuff like that happening on the main roster, how can you call the treatment that Ambrose is getting shit, its laughable that you think you can.


It's shit booking compared to the kind of booking his talent warrants? Yes, I completely agree with that.

That others are also receiving shit booking does not excuse the fact that Ambrose is receiving shit booking.

You are setting the bar way too low.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> Halfie, help me, I want to leave this forum and never look back!!


Me too Halfie, me too... :side:










This negativity is mind-boggling. :side::side::side:

*@TMRGOAT* continuing the Quest :banderas


----------



## Wynter

Nicole Queen said:


> :homer2 BOjack again
> 
> Wynter, you mean imBOSSIBLE?












ImpossiBO...it's impossiBO...

Sheesh, you're bad at this :no:




And girl, you know I had to come save The Great Depression that is this thread :


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> fpalm Just fucking give it a rest bro! Wait until this first feud is over with. You say you see a pattern already, *but usually the one who is beaten down in the beginning comes out on top*, so why are you so fucking worried??


That isn't always the case, and we've seen examples of this going as far back as a decade or two to as recent as a couple of months.


----------



## The True Believer

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They weren't practically on the same level at all, Ambrose was always the jobbed out bitch. Always. Now, granted, Rollins didn't look like he was in line for a singles push but his push post Shield is pretty similar to his pre Shield push, it's not drastically on an up or down incline. It's higher because of the MITB briefcase but he could quite easily cash in and lose, the precedent has been set.
> 
> *The things that would have to change to get Ambrose to a place where he could be reasonably considered a future WWE Champion right now are too steep a contrast to what's happening.*


I can concede to that. I don't expect to see Ambrose being the WWEWHC Champion until at least 2015 and in the meantime, that will mean that he'll get shuffled in the background for a bit. But you know who else had to face similar circumstances before he got a major, committed push?

:austin

Yep. From KOTR '96 until October '96, Austin wasn't really doing anything noteworthy. He was having random matches with Goldust on a regular basis and wasn't really thrust into the limelight until his feud with Bret Hart took off and that took him more time than Ambrose has had to get into a feud with the current Money In The Bank holder and The Authority's latest acquisition, not to mention, the man responsible for ending the strongest booked stable in years. Ambrose already looks to be on he path to superstardom faster than Austin did.


----------



## Nicole Queen

:lmao To lighten the mood 


*The Devil and Dean Ambrose: How The Lunatic Fringe became WWE's most dangerous man (WWE.Com)*

Oh look, there’s Dean Ambrose, right in the middle of a bombed-out wrestling ring set up in some nondescript Northeastern field. Could be Pennsylvania, but who knows: Civilization is nowhere to be found in any sense of the word. Glass, barbed wire, a cheeseburger deluxe and spots of red pepper the scene — the remnants of a 15-minute bar fight posing as a wrestling match, while a sparse but energetic crowd foams at the mouth for the carnage to continue. You half expect Caesar to appear and give the thumbs-down at any given moment.

The Lunatic Fringe himself — his face already looking like he went bobbing for apples in a can of red paint — is currently experiencing the most uniquely traumatic of head injuries following an assault by electric saw. The crowd goes nuts as it happens, and Ambrose jolts to his feet when the deed is done, limbs flailing like he’s been struck by lightning. A few moments later, a dazed Ambrose will be forced to his knees and suffer a second attack from the saw. He’ll win in a few minutes with a roll-up that seems incredibly underwhelming given all that preceded it and he’ll stumble through the grass in search of an ambulance or makeshift triage unit, whichever he finds first, leaving a trail of crimson in his ungainly wake. And it’s only his first match of the day. And, it’s not even the worst thing that’s happened to him.

“[There was one match] where I literally started doing the mathematical equation of like, ‘I’m bleeding way too fast and I have another 15 minutes or so left in this match, and at this rate I will probably pass out and I might die, so I better hurry up and get this match over with,” said Ambrose to WWE.com.

I was a little bored of regular old wrestling.A mere three years before he’d appear on the scene in WWE, matches like this were a typical day at the office for The Lunatic Fringe. One of the last — and, potentially, most notorious — deathmatch veterans still standing, Ambrose came to WWE by way of a path of destruction usually reserved for Biblical plagues or one-man wrecking crews.

There are, to be perfectly honest, a lot of genuinely unsettling things about this part of the Dean Ambrose story. But perhaps the most disquieting aspect is that Ambrose — trained at the reputable Heartland Wrestling Association in Cincinnati — didn’t need to do any of it. He had the tools, he had the skills, and if he wanted to, had the opportunity to avoid rolling around in barbed wire for $20 a night — a practice he refers to in conversation as “that” or “all that” — a free hot dog and a piece of the merch stand.

So why, Dean Ambrose, did you do it?

“I was a little bored of regular old wrestling,” said Ambrose. “I started dabbling my foot in that because I was bored.”

What followed plunged the Cincinnati native into a self-made bed of in-ring depravity and near-death experiences, but also forged him into the competitor the WWE Universe sees today. Yet despite all he has to say about his time in the hardcore scene — and he has plenty to say — there is one thing Ambrose maintains from the start:

“I never had any intention of taking things as far as I did.”

Here’s how far he did take it.

Three missing teeth in the back of his mouth. One nipple lost in the heat of competition and personally sewed back on afterward — “And did a fine job, I might add,” he says — a countless number of scrapes, scratches and scars, those two slashes from the saw, and, sometimes, multiple matches in a single day.

“I always take pride in the fact that nobody can mess with me and I never let anybody mess with me my entire life,” he said. “I may not be the biggest guy in the world or strongest guy in the world. I don’t have those gifts. But I will take more punishment and I’m willing to withstand more abuse. A lot of people say, ‘It takes a lot to beat him’ or whatever. I’m trying to show you in the most literal terms, my body is indestructible, whether its glass or fire or barbed wire.”

If nothing else, Ambrose certainly cured his boredom by entering into a series of increasingly intense, horror-show matches that play like grainy outtakes from the “Saw” franchise. His arena of choice at the time was Combat Zone Wrestling, an organization boasting a rogue’s gallery of competitors as colorful as they were vicious, and a crowd of barbaric, fringy fanboys who flocked to the promotion as a sort of underground, unsanctioned variation of the old ECW.

Apart from Ambrose himself, there was Drake Younger, a lean, Kobe-beef looking guy who once attached himself to Ambrose at the neck with a dog collar and hung The Lunatic Fringe over the top rope with it like a third world traitor of the state. There was also Brain Damage, a burly goon who carried a broadsword to the ring and operated the aforementioned power tool. Then there’s Thumbtack Jack, an AFI lookalike who walked into a match against Ambrose while wearing a Michael Myers mask – one that would, horrifyingly, be later affixed to Ambrose’s face via staple gun.Wrapping yourself in barbed wire is an easy way to get noticed.

These guys weren’t exactly the Malenkos or the Guerreros. While Ambrose maintains CZW did have some great wrestling apart from its extraneously hardcore scene, his opponents were mainly beefy brawlers with a love of the sport and, in some cases, criminal tendencies (a former Ambrose rival was sentenced to five years for armed robbery) who had little or no hope of making it to the big leagues (ironically enough, however, Younger is currently signed as a referee at WWE NXT). All they had to give was their bodies, which made the classically-trained Ambrose’s choice to suffer alongside them all the more chilling.

“[Hardcore matches] were the environment that fit my personality perfectly,” he said. “And I used that forum to show that personality and that character to the world.”

Ambrose’s run in the indies quickly became an addictive game of one-upsmanship with himself. Less an experiment of seeing what the crowd would respond to than discovering the limitations of his own body.

“That became a really slippery slope, and once I started going in that direction, I was going in that direction,” said Ambrose. “[I would think] ‘well, I did this and I didn’t get hurt, so next time I’ll try this. I’ll try jumping off a ladder this high, or I’ll go through two tables. Or I got hit with a chair, so next time I’ll wrap the chair in barbed wire, or I went into barbed that was set up in the ropes, so next time I’ll just take down the ropes and replace them with barbed wire.”

I’m trying to show you my body is indestructible.Listing the by-products of Ambrose’s — can’t stress it enough — chosen, pre-WWE career path would take too long, and, save for that nipple incident, he doesn’t seem too interested in delving into the particulars. Suffice it to say, the man has bled on at least two continents. The old idiom about Superstars leaving body parts across the world has applied to few people more literally than Dean Ambrose.

“You go to the hospital in Germany or Spain or whatever, you give a fake name, have ’em stitch you up. Nobody speaks English and you’re bleeding half to death, trying to explain your problem,” said Ambrose of his more grisly adventures. “‘Yeah, I got this piece of glass stuck in my eyeball, this barbed wire is somewhere around my kidney, I swallowed a nail or something,’ Who knows?”

The upside of all this was it built The Lunatic Fringe the kind of reputation independent wrestlers would give an arm for. The downside was that it made him understandably short-sighted where his career goals were concerned.

“In the back of my mind I always knew WWE was where I should be and were I would end up. Or where I could end up. Where I deep-down wanted to end up,” Ambrose said. “WWE was the ultimate goal, but I didn’t know day to day what was gonna happen next … I couldn’t look too far ahead because I had too many weapons flying at my head to look too far into the future.”

At least he wasn’t bored. Yet for all the blood Ambrose lost, it bought him something invaluable in return: He got some — so to speak — buzz.

“I won’t say I never got hurt, but I’m really lucky that I survived all that and made it to where I am with my head on my shoulders,” said Ambrose, “[But] when you’re wrapping yourself in barbed wire, or if you’re getting attacked with a skill saw and somehow you survive … that’s an easy way to get noticed … it created this aura around me that got people’s attention I was able to capitalize on and eventually make it to WWE.”

In other words, risking life and limb turned out to be, in the long run, the best long-term decision Dean Ambrose ever made. He does, however, offer one piece of advice to anyone looking to follow in his footsteps: Don’t.

“I wouldn’t recommend that route to anybody.”

That Ambrose ultimately did get the invite from WWE to report to Florida Championship Wrestling, then their developmental territory, was both a no-brainer given his training — Bill DeMott is among HWA’s alumni — and a surprise to Ambrose given his anti-establishment reputation.

WWE doesn’t know what they just got."I kind of slipped through the back door of developmental here because some guys like Joey [Mercury] put in a good word for me. Guys who saw the total package that I brought, which is just way different than anything they had in FCW at the time,” said Ambrose.

“WWE is a certain brand of sports-entertainment and they just hired one of the gnarliest, most extreme guys with one of the most controversial reputations that they could have found. I don’t know if anybody knew that I was walking in the door down in Florida until I did, you know?”

“I’m thinking in my head, ‘The office doesn’t know what they just got.’”

Ambrose maintains transitioning out of his hardcore mentality was as easy as slipping into it, which is somewhat terrifying in and of itself (“I realized I was walking into a completely different world and it was time to let all of that stuff go.”).

“I learned everything the right way and was [a] very technically proficient professional with experience by the time I started getting into that,” said Ambrose, “Which is kind of weird.”

Yet the supposed departure from the depravity of his past hasn’t necessarily turned him level-headed.

Even now, no two Ambrose matches are the same, and his missives on the microphone span from measured and pensive, like a Bond supervillain at the head of a boardroom, to wild and skittish, like an amped-up street punk who’s been bitten by a rabid dog. He wrestles, to hear him tell it, in the clothes he has on when he enters the arena. Daniel Bryan’s unlikely path to WWE as the conquering underdog is the stuff of legend by now, but truth be told, there are fewer competitors out there who carry themselves less like a WWE Superstar — a title synonymous with meticulousness, poise and perfection — than Dean Ambrose.

All of which is to say, it’s absolutely nuts that Seth Rollins picked this guy as his enemy. But that’s exactly what Rollins did by shattering The Shield — Ambrose’s first, last and only stint in a team, which he refers to as a “magical” time in his career — and now that The Aerialist has Ambrose nipping at his heels, for the first time, WWE fans are starting to get a glimpse at the madman who terrorized the independent scene all those years ago.

Granted, Ambrose still maintains that “all that” is firmly in his past, but the experiences he picked up among the shattered glass and barbed wire have certainly served him well in any case.

“To me, nothing [today] can be that bad,” he said, shrugging off the prospect of a beating at the hands of Rollins or Kane. “I’ve suffered through the worst possible conditions. I have no fear of anybody or anything happening to me in WWE because nothing can be as bad as some of the injuries I went through and some of the grotesque things that have happened to my body … something like a TLC Match, or a Money in the Bank [Ladder] Match, or No DQ, that means nothing to me. I’m like, ‘Oh, OK. What could you possibly do to me if there are no rules?’ Threats mean nothing to me.”

For what it’s worth, he’s getting his share of threats, from both Rollins — currently the Money in the Bank contract holder — and The Authority, who have placed The Lunatic Fringe into several matches against his precursor in insanity, Randy Orton. Once again, he finds himself unable to see down the road thanks to the obstacles flying into his path. And once again, he doesn’t mind in the slightest.I still feel indestructible.

“I’m at the point where I kind of feel a little bit backed into a corner and I’m completely comfortable in that position, because I will bite and scratch and claw and throw punches until I can’t anymore,” said Ambrose. “Whatever obstacles stand in my way of getting to where I need to go are of very little worry to me, you know?”

And while Ambrose still doesn’t necessarily have a plan, per se (“It’s hard for me to tell anybody what to expect because I don’t know what to expect”), he does have at least some semblance of a goal in mind.

“I would rather burn out than fade away,” he said. “Whatever road I go down, it’s not gonna be pretty because it’s gonna be the Dean Ambrose way, and that’s my life story. It’s not gonna be rainbows and Skittles, you know? … [But] I know that no matter what happens, everything is gonna be fine.”

And why, Dean Ambrose, is that?

“I still feel indestructible. More so than I did back then.”

In other words, they’re gonna need a bigger saw.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Not sure if this was posted yet, but here's a pretty cool WWE.com article on Ambrose.

http://www.wwe.com/inside/dean-ambrose-interview-26469163

Edit: Heh, it was literally posted right above me.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Me too Halfie, me too... :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This negativity is mind-boggling. :side::side::side:
> 
> *@TMRGOAT* continuing the Quest :banderas


Tell me about it. I'm not replying to any of the negativity until I see a reason to agree with it. No reason to get myself all worked up while Dean's still in his first feud. :draper2



WynterWarm12 said:


> ImpossiBO...it's impossiBO...
> 
> Sheesh, you're bad at this :no:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And girl, *you know I had to come save The Great Depression that is this thread* :


:dance:dance Someone had to! :

*@Barrett Got Swag* & *@Nicole Queen* Thanks for the article! Maybe that will shut up all the skeptics. :lol

EDIT- That article was :banderas :banderas :mark::mark:


----------



## NeyNey

WynterWarm12 said:


> Once Bo wins the IC belt, things will get better, I promise.


Or Slater. Bo or Slater. :banderas

EDIT: OMG THAT ARTICLE


----------



## Yuiren

Whew, that was quite a read. I guess I'm somewhere in the middle with my thoughts, since it looks like half of you think he's completely doomed and the other half thinks everything is fine and amazing.

Because first of all, I was pissed off that he wasn't at Smackdown (yeah yeah I guess there was a legit reason for that) but I was also annoyed at the end of Raw. His promo was good and I too thought that he really outshined Reigns and Cena. But the ending was stupid because he really should have been in the main event match, not disappear after the first segment. Sure, he took the beating like a badass, like always, but that's about it. As a fan it would've been nice to see him come back, but I have to say that it would've been the same old stuff. But that's not Ambrose's problem, it's WWE's lazy booking.

I thought about the ambulance too, it would've been awesome, fitted his character and something nobody seriously expected. But when was the last time WWE did something actually cool?

So basically I don't think that all this means that Ambrose is getting buried and he has no hope but if this keeps going on I'm starting to lose hope. It's okay to get your ass kicked every now and then but they should balance it a bit more. It's more enjoyable that way. I mean, when feuding with Evolution the Shield got their asses kicked quite often, but they always came back and outsmarted the authority. It was actually exciting to see what they'd do next week. Right now Ambrose never seems to get his revenge. There is a line when his situation changes from being an underdog to being a loser. But again, I think (and hope) WWE has just taken this a bit too far and the situation will change after BG. And he just can't lose at BG. If he does I'll fucking riot : I hope it'll be a draw.

And people are saying that when Daniel Bryan fought his way to the top people were behind him all the time. That's not what I remember. I remember people saying that they're losing interest because he's been screwed so many times and it's been going on too long. So I agree that IF they continue to book Ambrose all wrong, we shouldn't just wait and see. Some are just saying that he's getting to the top slowly and that it's better this way. That we should wait for a year and he'll be on top. I think it's ridiculous. He should automatically be on the upper midcard or main event, because what was the point of the Shield if not get them over? They were pretty much the biggest thing right after the WWEWHC for a long time, so why the hell should any member of the Shield start fighting their way to the top?

God I'm shit at writing a coherent post :lol But WWE, please don't continue this. I know it hasn't been that long and they're probably just building our excitement for when we see Ambrose finally getting his hands on Rollins, but it's getting boring.


----------



## OMGeno

Dat article :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

> “I would rather burn out than fade away,” he said. “Whatever road I go down, it’s not gonna be pretty because it’s gonna be the Dean Ambrose way, and that’s my life story. It’s not gonna be rainbows and Skittles, you know? … [But] I know that no matter what happens, everything is gonna be fine.”
> 
> And why, Dean Ambrose, is that?
> 
> “I still feel indestructible. More so than I did back then.”
> 
> *In other words, they’re gonna need a bigger saw*.


:banderas That is bad ass! That article basically says nothing can stop Dean Ambrose from getting what he wants! It pretty much confirms what I've been saying here is that this rout is the best for Ambrose, and he wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## NeyNey

Yuiren said:


> I think it's ridiculous. He should automatically be on the upper midcard or main event


Where he is right now. 
Look, we are not talking about Ambrose jobbing to Ryder or Hornswoggle every week. 
Like some of us would even be okay with _that_, Jesus. :StephenA
But whatever, I guess we will never come to a point.
If you enjoy his booking, enjoy it, if you don't, don't. 
You're not less of an Ambrose fan if you do this, or that.
Fucking disgusts me that people already have to use this as an argument.


----------



## Nicole Queen

NeyGOAT :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> Where he is right now.
> Look, we are not talking about Ambrose jobbing to Ryder or Hornswoggle every week.
> Like some of us would even be okay with _that_, Jesus. :StephenA
> But whatever, I guess we will never come to a point.
> If you enjoy his booking, enjoy it, if you don't, don't.
> You're not less of an Ambrose fan if you do this, or that.
> Fucking disgusts me that people already have to use this as an argument.


:clap:clap I agree with this entire post! :mark: :mark:

He's in the most exciting feud at the moment. It's not like he's at the bottom of the card..:draper2


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> :clap:clap I agree with this entire post! :mark: :mark:
> 
> He's in the most exciting feud at the moment. It's not like he's at the bottom of the card..:draper2


me too corey!! :cheer:cheer


----------



## BrownianMotion

So what I gather from this thread is that people will _only_ stand up for Ambrose if he starts jobbing to Ryder, Hornswoggle, Slater, or if he becomes a comedy jobber like Sandow.

I haven't seen another fanbase who thinks that low of their favorite wrestler.

Oh well, at least I will get to enjoy one last Brock world title reign.


----------



## Joshi Judas

People have never stood up for a wrestler when he's looking more likely to win his first singles PPV match.

Let him lose a while and fans will take notice.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> me too corey!! :cheer:cheer


Deppie :cheer :cheer That felt a little gay...:lmao

What do you think is going to happen at BG? Any predictions?


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> Deppie :cheer :cheer That felt a little gay...:lmao
> 
> What do you think is going to happen at BG? Any predictions?


ambroseloseslol


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> ambroseloseslol


Let's say Ambrose wins, will it change your mind about the direction he's going at all?


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> ambroseloseslol


everybodycomplainslolregardlessifhewinsorloseslol :faint:


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> ambroseloseslol


Glad to see you BOlieve :bo 



Nicole Queen said:


> everybodycomplainslolregardlessifhewinsorloseslol :faint:


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

All signs with Rollins standing tall this week point to Ambrose getting the upper hand this Sunday. 


It's very very rare that a face closing the go home Raw getting beaten down loses at the PPV. This Ambroseloseslol argument hinges on a maybe, good to know.


----------



## Frico

> “I always take pride in the fact that nobody can mess with me and I never let anybody mess with me my entire life,” he said. “I may not be the biggest guy in the world or strongest guy in the world. I don’t have those gifts. But I will take more punishment and I’m willing to withstand more abuse. A lot of people say, ‘It takes a lot to beat him’ or whatever. I’m trying to show you in the most literal terms, my body is indestructible, whether its glass or fire or barbed wire.”


“It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog.” ― Mark Twain :ambrose

Really solid read. :mark:


> “I still feel indestructible. More so than I did back then.”
> 
> In other words, they’re gonna need a bigger saw.


:banderas


----------



## Yuiren

NeyNey said:


> Where he is right now.
> Look, we are not talking about Ambrose jobbing to Ryder or Hornswoggle every week.
> Like some of us would even be okay with _that_, Jesus. :StephenA
> But whatever, I guess we will never come to a point.
> If you enjoy his booking, enjoy it, if you don't, don't.
> You're not less of an Ambrose fan if you do this, or that.
> Fucking disgusts me that people already have to use this as an argument.


I agree, that's where he is right now and I think it's a very good place to be. There was some talk about his slow rise, and the only slow rise I want to see is his way to the championship. There is no excuse for anything less. :side:

I also agree that it's ridiculous to say someone is less of a fan than someone else because they like or don't like something. I think it's awesome if you enjoy the show. Nothing wrong with that, I usually enjoy it too. If you don't, well I hope that'll change soon.

Edit: That article. Didn't know it was possible to love him even more than I did.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao To lighten the mood
> 
> 
> *The Devil and Dean Ambrose: How The Lunatic Fringe became WWE's most dangerous man (WWE.Com)*
> 
> Oh look, there’s Dean Ambrose, right in the middle of a bombed-out wrestling ring set up in some nondescript Northeastern field. Could be Pennsylvania, but who knows: Civilization is nowhere to be found in any sense of the word. Glass, barbed wire, a cheeseburger deluxe and spots of red pepper the scene — the remnants of a 15-minute bar fight posing as a wrestling match, while a sparse but energetic crowd foams at the mouth for the carnage to continue. You half expect Caesar to appear and give the thumbs-down at any given moment.
> 
> The Lunatic Fringe himself — his face already looking like he went bobbing for apples in a can of red paint — is currently experiencing the most uniquely traumatic of head injuries following an assault by electric saw. The crowd goes nuts as it happens, and Ambrose jolts to his feet when the deed is done, limbs flailing like he’s been struck by lightning. A few moments later, a dazed Ambrose will be forced to his knees and suffer a second attack from the saw. He’ll win in a few minutes with a roll-up that seems incredibly underwhelming given all that preceded it and he’ll stumble through the grass in search of an ambulance or makeshift triage unit, whichever he finds first, leaving a trail of crimson in his ungainly wake. And it’s only his first match of the day. And, it’s not even the worst thing that’s happened to him.
> 
> “[There was one match] where I literally started doing the mathematical equation of like, ‘I’m bleeding way too fast and I have another 15 minutes or so left in this match, and at this rate I will probably pass out and I might die, so I better hurry up and get this match over with,” said Ambrose to WWE.com.
> 
> I was a little bored of regular old wrestling.A mere three years before he’d appear on the scene in WWE, matches like this were a typical day at the office for The Lunatic Fringe. One of the last — and, potentially, most notorious — deathmatch veterans still standing, Ambrose came to WWE by way of a path of destruction usually reserved for Biblical plagues or one-man wrecking crews.
> 
> There are, to be perfectly honest, a lot of genuinely unsettling things about this part of the Dean Ambrose story. But perhaps the most disquieting aspect is that Ambrose — trained at the reputable Heartland Wrestling Association in Cincinnati — didn’t need to do any of it. He had the tools, he had the skills, and if he wanted to, had the opportunity to avoid rolling around in barbed wire for $20 a night — a practice he refers to in conversation as “that” or “all that” — a free hot dog and a piece of the merch stand.
> 
> So why, Dean Ambrose, did you do it?
> 
> “I was a little bored of regular old wrestling,” said Ambrose. “I started dabbling my foot in that because I was bored.”
> 
> What followed plunged the Cincinnati native into a self-made bed of in-ring depravity and near-death experiences, but also forged him into the competitor the WWE Universe sees today. Yet despite all he has to say about his time in the hardcore scene — and he has plenty to say — there is one thing Ambrose maintains from the start:
> 
> “I never had any intention of taking things as far as I did.”
> 
> Here’s how far he did take it.
> 
> Three missing teeth in the back of his mouth. One nipple lost in the heat of competition and personally sewed back on afterward — “And did a fine job, I might add,” he says — a countless number of scrapes, scratches and scars, those two slashes from the saw, and, sometimes, multiple matches in a single day.
> 
> “I always take pride in the fact that nobody can mess with me and I never let anybody mess with me my entire life,” he said. “I may not be the biggest guy in the world or strongest guy in the world. I don’t have those gifts. But I will take more punishment and I’m willing to withstand more abuse. A lot of people say, ‘It takes a lot to beat him’ or whatever. I’m trying to show you in the most literal terms, my body is indestructible, whether its glass or fire or barbed wire.”
> 
> If nothing else, Ambrose certainly cured his boredom by entering into a series of increasingly intense, horror-show matches that play like grainy outtakes from the “Saw” franchise. His arena of choice at the time was Combat Zone Wrestling, an organization boasting a rogue’s gallery of competitors as colorful as they were vicious, and a crowd of barbaric, fringy fanboys who flocked to the promotion as a sort of underground, unsanctioned variation of the old ECW.
> 
> Apart from Ambrose himself, there was Drake Younger, a lean, Kobe-beef looking guy who once attached himself to Ambrose at the neck with a dog collar and hung The Lunatic Fringe over the top rope with it like a third world traitor of the state. There was also Brain Damage, a burly goon who carried a broadsword to the ring and operated the aforementioned power tool. Then there’s Thumbtack Jack, an AFI lookalike who walked into a match against Ambrose while wearing a Michael Myers mask – one that would, horrifyingly, be later affixed to Ambrose’s face via staple gun.Wrapping yourself in barbed wire is an easy way to get noticed.
> 
> These guys weren’t exactly the Malenkos or the Guerreros. While Ambrose maintains CZW did have some great wrestling apart from its extraneously hardcore scene, his opponents were mainly beefy brawlers with a love of the sport and, in some cases, criminal tendencies (a former Ambrose rival was sentenced to five years for armed robbery) who had little or no hope of making it to the big leagues (ironically enough, however, Younger is currently signed as a referee at WWE NXT). All they had to give was their bodies, which made the classically-trained Ambrose’s choice to suffer alongside them all the more chilling.
> 
> “[Hardcore matches] were the environment that fit my personality perfectly,” he said. “And I used that forum to show that personality and that character to the world.”
> 
> Ambrose’s run in the indies quickly became an addictive game of one-upsmanship with himself. Less an experiment of seeing what the crowd would respond to than discovering the limitations of his own body.
> 
> “That became a really slippery slope, and once I started going in that direction, I was going in that direction,” said Ambrose. “[I would think] ‘well, I did this and I didn’t get hurt, so next time I’ll try this. I’ll try jumping off a ladder this high, or I’ll go through two tables. Or I got hit with a chair, so next time I’ll wrap the chair in barbed wire, or I went into barbed that was set up in the ropes, so next time I’ll just take down the ropes and replace them with barbed wire.”
> 
> I’m trying to show you my body is indestructible.Listing the by-products of Ambrose’s — can’t stress it enough — chosen, pre-WWE career path would take too long, and, save for that nipple incident, he doesn’t seem too interested in delving into the particulars. Suffice it to say, the man has bled on at least two continents. The old idiom about Superstars leaving body parts across the world has applied to few people more literally than Dean Ambrose.
> 
> “You go to the hospital in Germany or Spain or whatever, you give a fake name, have ’em stitch you up. Nobody speaks English and you’re bleeding half to death, trying to explain your problem,” said Ambrose of his more grisly adventures. “‘Yeah, I got this piece of glass stuck in my eyeball, this barbed wire is somewhere around my kidney, I swallowed a nail or something,’ Who knows?”
> 
> The upside of all this was it built The Lunatic Fringe the kind of reputation independent wrestlers would give an arm for. The downside was that it made him understandably short-sighted where his career goals were concerned.
> 
> “In the back of my mind I always knew WWE was where I should be and were I would end up. Or where I could end up. Where I deep-down wanted to end up,” Ambrose said. “WWE was the ultimate goal, but I didn’t know day to day what was gonna happen next … I couldn’t look too far ahead because I had too many weapons flying at my head to look too far into the future.”
> 
> At least he wasn’t bored. Yet for all the blood Ambrose lost, it bought him something invaluable in return: He got some — so to speak — buzz.
> 
> “I won’t say I never got hurt, but I’m really lucky that I survived all that and made it to where I am with my head on my shoulders,” said Ambrose, “[But] when you’re wrapping yourself in barbed wire, or if you’re getting attacked with a skill saw and somehow you survive … that’s an easy way to get noticed … it created this aura around me that got people’s attention I was able to capitalize on and eventually make it to WWE.”
> 
> In other words, risking life and limb turned out to be, in the long run, the best long-term decision Dean Ambrose ever made. He does, however, offer one piece of advice to anyone looking to follow in his footsteps: Don’t.
> 
> “I wouldn’t recommend that route to anybody.”
> 
> That Ambrose ultimately did get the invite from WWE to report to Florida Championship Wrestling, then their developmental territory, was both a no-brainer given his training — Bill DeMott is among HWA’s alumni — and a surprise to Ambrose given his anti-establishment reputation.
> 
> WWE doesn’t know what they just got."I kind of slipped through the back door of developmental here because some guys like Joey [Mercury] put in a good word for me. Guys who saw the total package that I brought, which is just way different than anything they had in FCW at the time,” said Ambrose.
> 
> “WWE is a certain brand of sports-entertainment and they just hired one of the gnarliest, most extreme guys with one of the most controversial reputations that they could have found. I don’t know if anybody knew that I was walking in the door down in Florida until I did, you know?”
> 
> “I’m thinking in my head, ‘The office doesn’t know what they just got.’”
> 
> Ambrose maintains transitioning out of his hardcore mentality was as easy as slipping into it, which is somewhat terrifying in and of itself (“I realized I was walking into a completely different world and it was time to let all of that stuff go.”).
> 
> “I learned everything the right way and was [a] very technically proficient professional with experience by the time I started getting into that,” said Ambrose, “Which is kind of weird.”
> 
> Yet the supposed departure from the depravity of his past hasn’t necessarily turned him level-headed.
> 
> Even now, no two Ambrose matches are the same, and his missives on the microphone span from measured and pensive, like a Bond supervillain at the head of a boardroom, to wild and skittish, like an amped-up street punk who’s been bitten by a rabid dog. He wrestles, to hear him tell it, in the clothes he has on when he enters the arena. Daniel Bryan’s unlikely path to WWE as the conquering underdog is the stuff of legend by now, but truth be told, there are fewer competitors out there who carry themselves less like a WWE Superstar — a title synonymous with meticulousness, poise and perfection — than Dean Ambrose.
> 
> All of which is to say, it’s absolutely nuts that Seth Rollins picked this guy as his enemy. But that’s exactly what Rollins did by shattering The Shield — Ambrose’s first, last and only stint in a team, which he refers to as a “magical” time in his career — and now that The Aerialist has Ambrose nipping at his heels, for the first time, WWE fans are starting to get a glimpse at the madman who terrorized the independent scene all those years ago.
> 
> Granted, Ambrose still maintains that “all that” is firmly in his past, but the experiences he picked up among the shattered glass and barbed wire have certainly served him well in any case.
> 
> “To me, nothing [today] can be that bad,” he said, shrugging off the prospect of a beating at the hands of Rollins or Kane. “I’ve suffered through the worst possible conditions. I have no fear of anybody or anything happening to me in WWE because nothing can be as bad as some of the injuries I went through and some of the grotesque things that have happened to my body … something like a TLC Match, or a Money in the Bank [Ladder] Match, or No DQ, that means nothing to me. I’m like, ‘Oh, OK. What could you possibly do to me if there are no rules?’ Threats mean nothing to me.”
> 
> For what it’s worth, he’s getting his share of threats, from both Rollins — currently the Money in the Bank contract holder — and The Authority, who have placed The Lunatic Fringe into several matches against his precursor in insanity, Randy Orton. Once again, he finds himself unable to see down the road thanks to the obstacles flying into his path. And once again, he doesn’t mind in the slightest.I still feel indestructible.
> 
> “I’m at the point where I kind of feel a little bit backed into a corner and I’m completely comfortable in that position, because I will bite and scratch and claw and throw punches until I can’t anymore,” said Ambrose. “Whatever obstacles stand in my way of getting to where I need to go are of very little worry to me, you know?”
> 
> And while Ambrose still doesn’t necessarily have a plan, per se (“It’s hard for me to tell anybody what to expect because I don’t know what to expect”), he does have at least some semblance of a goal in mind.
> 
> “I would rather burn out than fade away,” he said. “Whatever road I go down, it’s not gonna be pretty because it’s gonna be the Dean Ambrose way, and that’s my life story. It’s not gonna be rainbows and Skittles, you know? … [But] I know that no matter what happens, everything is gonna be fine.”
> 
> And why, Dean Ambrose, is that?
> 
> “I still feel indestructible. More so than I did back then.”
> 
> In other words, they’re gonna need a bigger saw.



:banderas



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> everybodycomplainslolregardlessifhewinsorloseslol :faint:



Prettymuchthisalwayslol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrownianMotion

OMGeno said:


> Let's say Ambrose wins, will it change your mind about the direction he's going at all?


Look, I know there have been others (well, one person in particular) who has been down on Ambrose ever since the split. However, I was willing to give the bookers a chance after the split and to set aside the booking he received in singles matches while he was with The Shield. I wanted to see how he would be booked as a babyface singles competitor. 

My background is in mathematics and statistics and I work in a field in which I deal with data. I interpret it, analyze it, and make inferences - and often times make predictions based on that. Part of that includes spotting trends. Did I think him losing to Kane was a huge mistake? Absolutely. But one match does not constitute a trend. However, his booking has gotten increasingly worse since then. I think we have enough data for there to be an intermediate trend. This is quite clearly a downward trend.

So to answer your question - will a win change my mind about the direction he's going? Probably not. A win at this point isn't remotely close enough to being sufficient. He needs to put together a string of consecutive PPV (and TV for that matter) wins in order to be built up into a credible threat. If that happens, it would indicate a reversal of trends. In that case, yes, I will change my mind.


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> Deppie :cheer :cheer That felt a little gay...:lmao
> 
> What do you think is going to happen at BG? Any predictions?


I think maybe Ambrose has Seth beat for an instant but decides to grab the briefcase and start walking up the ramp with it instead and that's when authority enters and Ambrose takes like a 5 minute beat down and then Seth pins him idk 

:dance:dance


----------



## Shenroe

Yuiren said:


> Whew, that was quite a read. I guess I'm somewhere in the middle with my thoughts, since it looks like half of you think he's completely doomed and the other half thinks everything is fine and amazing.
> 
> Because first of all, I was pissed off that he wasn't at Smackdown (yeah yeah I guess there was a legit reason for that) but I was also annoyed at the end of Raw. His promo was good and I too thought that he really outshined Reigns and Cena. But the ending was stupid because he really should have been in the main event match, not disappear after the first segment. Sure, he took the beating like a badass, like always, but that's about it. As a fan it would've been nice to see him come back, but I have to say that it would've been the same old stuff. But that's not Ambrose's problem, it's WWE's lazy booking.
> 
> I thought about the ambulance too, it would've been awesome, fitted his character and something nobody seriously expected. But when was the last time WWE did something actually cool?
> 
> So basically I don't think that all this means that Ambrose is getting buried and he has no hope but if this keeps going on I'm starting to lose hope. It's okay to get your ass kicked every now and then but they should balance it a bit more. It's more enjoyable that way. I mean, when feuding with Evolution the Shield got their asses kicked quite often, but they always came back and outsmarted the authority. It was actually exciting to see what they'd do next week. Right now Ambrose never seems to get his revenge. There is a line when his situation changes from being an underdog to being a loser. But again, I think (and hope) WWE has just taken this a bit too far and the situation will change after BG. And he just can't lose at BG. If he does I'll fucking riot : I hope it'll be a draw.
> 
> And people are saying that when Daniel Bryan fought his way to the top people were behind him all the time. That's not what I remember. I remember people saying that they're losing interest because he's been screwed so many times and it's been going on too long. So I agree that IF they continue to book Ambrose all wrong, we shouldn't just wait and see. Some are just saying that he's getting to the top slowly and that it's better this way. That we should wait for a year and he'll be on top. I think it's ridiculous. He should automatically be on the upper midcard or main event, because what was the point of the Shield if not get them over? They were pretty much the biggest thing right after the WWEWHC for a long time, so why the hell should any member of the Shield start fighting their way to the top?
> 
> God I'm shit at writing a coherent post :lol But WWE, please don't continue this. I know it hasn't been that long and they're probably just building our excitement for when we see Ambrose finally getting his hands on Rollins, but it's getting boring.


Although i'm twice as pissed off as you are, i agree with what you said. Maybe we overreact a little but them too. Everything isn't beautiful and promising about his positioning right now.




NeyNey said:


> Where he is right now.
> Look, we are not talking about Ambrose jobbing to Ryder or Hornswoggle every week.
> Like some of us would even be okay with _that_, Jesus. :StephenA
> But whatever, I guess we will never come to a point.
> If you enjoy his booking, enjoy it, if you don't, don't.
> You're not less of an Ambrose fan if you do this, or that.
> Fucking disgusts me that people already have to use this as an argument.


But who talked about losing to Ryder, Hornswaggle every week. Come on you can be buried or lose momentum without sinking that low. This is even more true with a talent like Ambrose. Do you see Ziggler/ Del rio/ Barett/Big E losing to Ryder everyweek? Now do you think their future looks bright? Ok.
Ambrose is no more an indy guy/fcw guy where he was a big fish in a small pond. Everything was cool and relaxed there. He is on the fucking main roster of the biggest wrestling company around. Things move fast in Vince and Dunn world, you gotta fight for a spot against other angry competitors. 

If everything keep being that way, i can already see Ambrose booking from now on after this feud.. Win some, lose some, typical midcard stuff and being in the midcard in THIS wwe, it's not pretty. They are fucking over Paige, Emma, Big E, Sandow, almost Bryan, Christian etc.. They can fuck anybody they want. Let that sink in poeple.


----------



## NeyNey

Yuiren said:


> There was some talk about his slow rise, and the only slow rise I want to see is his way to the championship. There is no excuse for anything less. :side:


Which will clearly happen sooner or later so :draper2
I will definetly cry the day Ambrose will win the WWE title, one of the highlights in his career and my Fan being and the thing which makes it even better is the way he'll get there. 
With his talent, his GOAT promo skills, his fantastic knowledge of how to work a crowd...
Also I never saw an Ambrose Fan in here writing he _doesn't _want to see him winning the title some day. 
Where does this even come from?



Yuiren said:


> I also agree tuhat it's ridiculous to say someone is less of a fan than someone else because they like or don't like something. I think it's awesome if you enjoy the show. Nothing wrong with that, I usually enjoy it too. If you don't, well I hope that'll change soon.


:clap


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> I think maybe Ambrose has Seth beat for an instant but decides to grab the briefcase and start walking up the ramp with it instead and that's when authority enters and Ambrose takes like a 5 minute beat down and then Seth pins him idk
> 
> :dance:dance


Yea this one is hard to book. I would almost say it end in a no contest or maybe Ambrose can't control his emotions and whoops Seth's ass with a steel chair or something. Then Dean steals the briefcase to further the feud. Have Rollins then be the hunter looking for Ambrose, with Ambrose playing the mind games.



NeyNey said:


> Which will clearly happen sooner or later so :draper2
> I will definetly cry the day Ambrose will win the WWE title, one of the highlights in his career and my Fan being and the thing which makes it even better is the way he'll get there.
> With his talent, his GOAT promo skills, his fantastic knowledge of how to work a crowd...
> Also I never saw an Ambrose Fan in here writing he _doesn't _want to see him winning the title some day.
> Where does this even come from?
> 
> 
> :clap


I'd like to think that everyone who clicks this thread would want Ambrose to win the title one day. He definitely deserves, and I will not be able to sleep the night he wins it either. I'll be too hyped! :mark: :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

I want them to really push on Seth's "Architect" moniker and Dean's "Lunatic fringe". If there are two guys on the roster who I see fit to outsmart each other it's them.


----------



## Shenroe

Are they really showing his CZW years in wwe.com or am i dreaming? Tournaments death, blood, everything :ti.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Are they really showing his CZW years in wwe.com or am i dreaming? Tournaments death, blood, everything :ti.


You ain't dreaming! They want everyone to know how ruthless Dean is, and how nothing can stand in his way. "They're going to need a bigger saw" to stop Dean Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Dean Ambrose says get yall shit together and believe in him :ambrose3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Shenroe said:


> Are they really showing his CZW years in wwe.com or am i dreaming? Tournaments death, blood, everything :ti.



Nope they are really going there. :mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LokiAmbrose

Shenroe said:


> Are they really showing his CZW years in wwe.com or am i dreaming? Tournaments death, blood, everything :ti.



http://www.wwe.com/inside/dean-ambrose-through-the-years-photos

They even have pictures of his matches against Ego, Gage, B-Boy and some pictures from Tournament of Death.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> You ain't dreaming! They want everyone to know how ruthless Dean is, and how nothing can stand in his way. "They're going to need a bigger saw" to stop Dean Ambrose! :mark:



















Drunk for the match and yet cuts better promos than 99% of the WWE roster :lmao




LokiAmbrose said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/dean-ambrose-through-the-years-photos
> 
> They even have pictures of his matches against Ego, Gage, B-Boy and some pictures from Tournament of Death.


DAT username :banderas


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Drunk for the match and yet cuts better promos than 99% of the WWE roster :lmao


:lol Damn straight! Every time I see a gif from that match I always picture him singing "Sweet Caroline" :lmao


----------



## Yuiren

Shenroe said:


> Although i'm twice as pissed off as you are, i agree with what you said. Maybe we overreact a little but them too. Everything isn't beautiful and promising about his positioning right now.


Yeah, again I think it's cool if people enjoy what's going on but I think they could do better. It's Ambrose vs Rollins and somehow they've managed to make it somewhat boring. Every week there are so many great predictions about what will happen that are so much better than what actually happens.


----------



## NeyNey

Obviously Hornswoggle and Ryder were exaggerated examples. 
Just as exaggerated as our dear friends Jobbing and Burried.




Shenroe said:


> Ambrose is no more an indy guy/fcw guy where he was a big fish in a small pond. Everything was cool and relaxed there. He is on the fucking main roster of the biggest wrestling company around. Things move fast in Vince and Dunn world, you gotta fight for a spot against other angry competitors.


With that, don't you see what's going on right now? 
How WWE gives people the knowledge and hints about how indestructible and tough Ambrose is, no matter how many people will shit on him? 
Not only with, for example, the newest article, but also with his promos and the three clowns on commentary. And yeah, his booking right now. Everything we currently see is about Ambrose coming back and coming back and coming back no matter what happens and no matter how Badass and Strong his opponents are. Even in The Shield we got the first seeds with his cocky and fearless actions against Ryback, Big Show, Cena and many others.



Shenroe said:


> Are they really showing his CZW years in wwe.com or am i dreaming? Tournaments death, blood, everything :ti.


See what I'm talking about? 
I never thought this would happen some day and it really feels unreal. :lol 
Just another proof of what I'm talking about.



Shenroe said:


> If everything keep being that way, i can already see Ambrose booking from now on after this feud.. Win some, lose some, typical midcard stuff and being in the midcard in THIS wwe, it's not pretty. They are fucking over Paige, Emma, Big E, Sandow, almost Bryan, Christian etc.. They can fuck anybody they want. Let that sink in poeple.


After this feud Ambrose will become a Main Eventer for life. 
Or let's say "Upper Midcard" too, since you guys love to tear apart every word I write.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Dean Ambrose says get yall shit together and believe in him :ambrose3


Oh I believe in Dean Ambrose! I beleive! :ambrose3


----------



## Telos

NeyNey said:


> Obviously Hornswoggle and Ryder were exaggerated examples.
> Just as exaggerated as our dear friends Jobbing and Burried.
> 
> 
> 
> With that, don't you see what's going on right now?
> How WWE gives people the knowledge and hints about how indestructible and tough Ambrose is, no matter how many people will shit on him?
> Not only with, for example, the newest article, but also with his promos and the three clowns on commentary. And yeah, his booking right now. Everything we currently see is about Ambrose coming back and coming back and coming back no matter what happens and no matter how Badass and Strong his opponents are. Even in The Shield we got the first seeds with his cocky and fearless actions against Ryback, Big Show, Cena and many others.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I'm talking about?
> I never thought this would happen some day and it really feels unreal. :lol
> Just another proof of what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> After this feud Ambrose will become a Main Eventer for life.
> Or let's say "Upper Midcard" too, since you guys love to tear apart every word I write.


Neyyyyyyyyyy <3

Yeah, some standout traits of Ambrose are that he's like a wild dog, and he's relentless. He is a target of the Authority because he is a _threat_ to the Authority. And one thing that I'm waiting for with his character, is to show that he is smarter than he lets on. He will outsmart and outfight Rollins and the Authority, in due time. People need to give this story a chance to play out. I'm with you on this Ney, I'm not worrying where he'll be on the card two years from now. That's for me to worry about...two years from now, not today.


----------



## Shenroe

NeyNey said:


> Obviously Hornswoggle and Ryder were exaggerated examples.
> Just as exaggerated as our dear friends Jobbing and Burried.
> 
> 
> 
> With that, don't you see what's going on right now?
> How WWE gives people the knowledge and hints about how indestructible and tough Ambrose is, no matter how many people will shit on him?
> Not only with, for example, the newest article, but also with his promos and the three clowns on commentary. And yeah, his booking right now. Everything we currently see is about Ambrose coming back and coming back and coming back no matter what happens and no matter how Badass and Strong his opponents are. Even in The Shield we got the first seeds with his cocky and fearless actions against Ryback, Big Show, Cena and many others.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I'm talking about?
> I never thought this would happen some day and it really feels unreal. :lol
> Just another proof of what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> After this feud Ambrose will become a Main Eventer for life.
> Or let's say "Upper Midcard" too, since you guys love to tear apart every word I write.



Yeah i haven't saw the article when i write that post earlier.. i just saw the article. I can see now, they are taking a different approach with him. The thing is I just want him to be booked stronger that's my main gripe.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*@Corey* and all other positive people, some motivation :cool2












Spoiler




























































































#BelieveInAmbrose #AmbroseIsRaw #AmbroseIsWWE #AmbroseIsWrestling #AmbroseIsTheLordOfTheDance

*@Haters/@Grumpies*


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> Neyyyyyyyyyy <3
> 
> Yeah, some standout traits of Ambrose are that he's like a wild dog, and he's relentless. He is a target of the Authority because he is a _threat_ to the Authority. And one thing that I'm waiting for with his character, is to show that he is smarter than he lets on. He will outsmart and outfight Rollins and the Authority, in due time. *People need to give this story a chance to play out*. I'm with you on this Ney, I'm not worrying where he'll be on the card two years from now. That's for me to worry about...two years from now, not today.


This right here is all I've been asking for. People are too quick to jump the gun. 



Nicole Queen said:


> *@Corey* and all other positive people, some motivation :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #BelieveInAmbrose #AmbroseIsRaw #AmbroseIsWWE #AmbroseIsWrestling #AmbroseIsTheLordOfTheDance
> 
> *@Haters/@Grumpies*


HALFIE! :cheer:cheer You make this world a better place! 



Shenroe said:


> Yeah i haven't saw the article when i write that post earlier.. i just saw the article. I can see now, they are taking a different approach with him. *The thing is I just want him to be booked stronger that's my main gripe*.


His time will come man. They're in the process of building to that right now. You just have to be patient and watch all the glory that is Ambrose taking over WWE unfold right before you're very eyes. :ambrose


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> This right here is all I've been asking for. People are too quick to jump the gun.
> 
> 
> 
> HALFIE! :cheer:cheer You make this world a better place!


Aye. The journey is just as important as the destination.

Also those GIFs by Nicole, especially the one of him slapping the mask off Rowan's face. :banderas


----------



## OMGeno

Any time I start feeling a bit conflicted about his booking, this thread generally reminds me how GOAT he is.:cheer


----------



## NeyNey

Just re-reading the artcile on WWE.com
Really, fantastic job. So fucking awesome. :zayn3

TELOS <3

And Shen just don't worry. 
It will get "_better_". 
I know we all want our favorite wrestlers to get everything 'cause we think they obviously deserve it 'cause of how talented and great they are. 
But there are many people out there who have never seen him before. They see the Guy from the Shield evolving. 
And they learn to love Ambrose as much as we do now, by the stuff he did/went through when WE began to mark for him.
With every "_weak_" booking Ambrose also gains more and more fans. With every beat down he'll gain more and more fans. 
And most important, the way he deals with his setbacks will double that amount of new Fans one more time.
Just look at all the people desperately want to see Ambrose, just remember a few months back.

And after that feud, these fans can't wait to see what Ambrose will do next.


----------



## Nicole Queen

NeyGOAT :mark: strikes again :zayn3

:clap :clap :clap

I'm continuosly being amazed how much people have taken to Ambrose since the Shield break-up considering many though he (and Seth) will be immediately lost in the shuffle. And yet right now he's the most entertaining thing ever even to those who couldn't stand him before :zayn3


----------



## Shenron

I feel like if Foley would've kept his promise in 2012 and worked a program with Ambrose our guy would've already had at least one World Heavyweight Championship reign by now.


----------



## OMGeno

Even though WWE continues to try and shove Reigns down our throats at every opportunity, fans continue to be more interested in Ambrose. Obviously casuals will cheer for Reigns because he's new and they're putting him out there, but Ambrose is much more unique and actually has a story and something to get invested in.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Awesome awesome article on Wrestle Enigma by Kevin Berge hyping the Battleground match between Ambrose and Rollins. Long read but real good and highly recommended.

Keep in mind that this is purely from a kayfabe perspective, filling in some gaps in the story that fits with what we've seen in WWE so far and just highlighting how personal this match is. Do have a read.

http://www.wrestleenigma.com/wwe-battleground-2014-dean-ambrose-vs-seth-rollins-shattering-bonds-stronger-than-blood


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenron said:


> I feel like if Foley would've kept his promise in 2012 and worked a program with Ambrose our guy would've already had at least one World Heavyweight Championship reign by now.


Foley was down to do the program, but the WWE doctors wouldn't clear him to compete. You can't blame that on Mick Foley.

#ThanksMick :side: :lmao


----------



## Shenron

I am pretty sure he bailed out after Ambrose started to get in character and tweet Foley about his family.

He recently said that he'd wrestle again if the fans demanded it.


----------



## Eddie Ray

OMGeno said:


> Obviously morons will cheer for Reigns


 Fixed it for you.

anyhoo...hes receiving under-dog booking right now, not burying booking and the crowd are supporting him. its far too early to tell where someones booking is going. at the end of this feud we will have a much bigger idea but so early on in a program its impossible. 

Its been a month and a bit. cool your tits. lets see where everyone is around WM time, then we can talk.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Just a read a report from someone on Tumblr about SD so apparently


Spoiler



Dean came out to a big pop
He attacked Kane during his pyro entrance
Seth runs out to hit Dean with the briefcase and beat him up before Reigns comes out





RAVEN said:


> http://www.wrestleenigma.com/wwe-battleground-2014-dean-ambrose-vs-seth-rollins-shattering-bonds-stronger-than-blood





> When Rollins proposed The Shield to Ambrose, it was the first time anyone had asked Dean to be in a group. The Shield became Ambrose’s purpose. He had friends, people who wouldn’t back out on him no matter what. When that first steel chair shot hit Reigns, it was more painful than any that hit Ambrose after that. Ambrose had faced pain. He had been beaten down, but he had never lost such a sense of belonging in his life.
> 
> While he still had Reigns, it was still a knife in the back that could not be forgotten. Ambrose had lost one of the two brothers he has ever had, and he would never forget that. Rollins would pay and pay for as long as Ambrose was still standing.


:banderas DEM GOAT articles for the GOATs



Eddie Ray said:


> Its been a month and a bit. *cool your tits*. lets see where everyone is around WM time, then we can talk.


Did someone call for the Titty Master? :ambrose :cena5

For your Foley/Ambrose needs:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just read the whole thing first Nicole :lmao :lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

Dat article :moyes1 :banderas :mark: :waffle


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAVEN said:


> Just read the whole thing first Nicole :lmao :lol


I did you bitch 



> A Battleground for two former friends, a Battleground for the two worst of enemies. They came up together as rivals, and now they find themselves once more fighting but on a much grander scale for so much more. There will be blood, and neither man will leave this unscathed.


Everything about Dean and Seth these days is GOAT so you can't sway me :cool2

Kinda sad that WWE itself can't shape and present it like this but oh, well unk2

Edit: so close to breaking the 5,000 mark :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

RAVEN said:


> Awesome awesome article on Wrestle Enigma by Kevin Berge hyping the Battleground match between Ambrose and Rollins. Long read but real good and highly recommended.
> 
> Keep in mind that this is purely from a kayfabe perspective, filling in some gaps in the story that fits with what we've seen in WWE so far and just highlighting how personal this match is. Do have a read.
> 
> http://www.wrestleenigma.com/wwe-battleground-2014-dean-ambrose-vs-seth-rollins-shattering-bonds-stronger-than-blood





> Rollins had tried to put down the rabid dog that was Ambrose, but he had only let him off his leash, reminding him of what he was before he was given his vest.





> When Rollins proposed The Shield to Ambrose, it was the first time anyone had asked Dean to be in a group. The Shield became Ambrose’s purpose. He had friends, people who wouldn’t back out on him no matter what. *When that first steel chair shot hit Reigns, it was more painful than any that hit Ambrose after that*. Ambrose had faced pain. He had been beaten down, but he had never lost such a sense of belonging in his life.


:banderas Damn Raven, that was a great article. Thanks for sharing!



Nicole Queen said:


> *Kinda sad that WWE itself can't shape and present it like this but oh, well* unk2
> 
> Edit: so close to breaking the 5,000 mark :mark:


That's what I was thinking the whole time reading it!!


----------



## Shenroe

Shenron said:


> I feel like if Foley would've kept his promise in 2012 and worked a program with Ambrose our guy would've already had at least one World Heavyweight Championship reign by now.


100% sure. He would probably not be wwe champ because it's not that easy. But would've def be upper semi maineventer. They wanted to debut him with Foley. That's quite something. now they are obviously more higher on Reigns by comparison though.
In hindsight i'd have preferred he debuted in solo, less spotlight less pressure and by now he would've been built up enough. Instead of doing it 5 weeks ago. Whatever.


----------



## Shenron

Shenroe said:


> 100% sure. He would probably not be wwe champ because it's not that easy. But would've def be upper semi maineventer. They wanted to debut him with Foley. That's quite something. now they are obviously more higher on Reigns by comparison though.
> In hindsight i'd have preferred he debuted in solo, less spotlight less pressure and by now he would've been built up enough. Instead of doing it 5 weeks ago. Whatever.


Reigns was beating CJ Parker when Ambrose was supposed to be brought up to the main roster.

If Foley followed through with Ambrose Reigns would still be in NXT learning how to wrestle.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nicole Queen said:


> I did you bitch
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about Dean and Seth these days is GOAT so you can't sway me :cool2
> 
> Kinda sad that WWE itself can't shape and present it like this but oh, well unk2
> 
> Edit: so close to breaking the 5,000 mark :mark:




Wow aren't you a fast one 

Yeah thought it was an awesome article. Did a better job in hyping the match than WWE :ti :lol


----------



## Nicole Queen

RAVEN said:


> Wow aren't you a fast one
> 
> Yeah thought it was an awesome article. Did a better job in hyping the match than WWE :ti :lol


I am fast :cool2

Yep, articles and discussions around here sometimes bring 100x the hype to a match/storyline than WWE does fpalm :side:

*@RavenGOAT *


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenron said:


> I am pretty sure he bailed out after Ambrose started to get in character and tweet Foley about his family.
> 
> He recently said that he'd wrestle again if the fans demanded it.


He talks about the Dean Ambrose angle at 18 seconds in. It was shelved due to his neurologist saying he can't compete.


----------



## Yuiren

Nicole Queen said:


> Kinda sad that WWE itself can't shape and present it like this but oh, well unk2


They kind of haven't made the feud as personal as they could have, or as emotional as the arcticle was. Well, there's still time. And I guess it's not very Ambrose to go out there bitching every night about how they were brothers and how could Seth do it. :lol 

I do like how Reigns keeps reminding Rollins about the symbol of excellence and about what he gave up when he joined the authority.


----------



## Shenroe

Shenron said:


> Reigns was beating CJ Parker when Ambrose was supposed to be brought up to the main roster.
> 
> If Foley followed through with Ambrose Reigns would still be in NXT learning how to wrestle.


Exactly, now i want to see how they would get to position Reigns ahead of Ambrose if the Foley thing happens :ti


----------



## tylermoxreigns

RAVEN said:


> Wow aren't you a fast one
> *
> Yeah thought it was an awesome article. Did a better job in hyping the match than WWE :ti *:lol


Standard unk2


Edit: HappyDepressed 500 pages :cheer :cheer


----------



## Ccoffey89

Shenroe said:


> Exactly, now i want to see how they would get to position Reigns ahead of Ambrose if the Foley thing happens :ti


I'll post this again :lol His neurologist told him not to get in the ring!! It wasn't Mick's fault. :lmao







Past 5,000 posts :cheer:cheer


----------



## NeyNey

RAVE, WILL READ THE ARTICLE TOMORROW ON MY WAY TO WORK!! :mark:
(Kayfabe-stuff :banderas :banderas :banderas) 
Thanks man and bye!


----------



## Shenron

Ccoffey89 said:


> I'll post this again :lol His neurologist told him not to get in the ring!! It wasn't Mick's fault. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past 5,000 posts :cheer:cheer


He recently said that he'll wrestle one more if the fans demand it enough.

I demand a Dean Ambrose match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nicole Queen said:


> *@RavenGOAT *



Nicole Vudriya Nicole Matska!! :lol

Nah you should post like that more, I like it :banderas


----------



## BrownianMotion

Shenron said:


> He recently said that he'll wrestle one more if the fans demand it enough.
> 
> I demand a Dean Ambrose match.


Forget Mick Foley. I demand a Brock/Ambrose match with Ambrose going over.


----------



## Shenron

BrownianMotion said:


> Forget Mick Foley. I demand a Brock/Ambrose match with Ambrose going over.


Nope, you get WOMAN WAINNNSSS going over Brock.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Standard unk2
> 
> 
> Edit: HappyDepressed 500 pages :cheer :cheer


It's not that depressing anymore! We've turned them around with those articles :lmao :cheer :cheer



Shenron said:


> He recently said that he'll wrestle one more if the fans demand it enough.
> 
> I demand a Dean Ambrose match.


If he said that recently, then I do too!! :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

:cheer 5000 posts :cheer

Also, I demand Ambrose wrestling Lesnar/BNB/Rollins/Orton/Bray/Triple H. And everybody inferior :lol JK. Give us Regal/Ambrose for one last time :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Ccoffey89 said:


> It's not that depressing anymore! We've turned them around with those articles :lmao :cheer :cheer


Hell yeah we have! I'll definitely have to read that article btw Raven, had a skim though and it looks _SWEEEEET_


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> It's not that depressing anymore! *We've turned them around with those articles* :lmao :cheer :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> If he said that recently, then I do too!! :mark:


For now :jordan There is still sd/Battleground/next week RAW etc


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> :cheer 5000 posts :cheer
> 
> Also, I demand Ambrose wrestling Lesnar/BNB/Rollins/Orton/Bray/Triple H. And everybody inferior :lol JK. Give us Regal/Ambrose for one last time :mark:


Congratulations :cheer :cheer 

Regal/Ambrose on the main roster! :banderas :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

DAT Shenroe stubbornness though :lol



EDIT: Sure MASTAHH, I know for a fact that everyone reading it will love it, but esp you and NeyNey :lol


----------



## Shenron

Ccoffey89 said:


> Congratulations :cheer :cheer
> 
> Regal/Ambrose on the main roster! :banderas :mark::mark::mark:


Nah, Vince doesn't let Regal wrestle on the main roster. But it will still be enjoyable if he puts over someone like Slate Randall or Kevin Steen in NXT like he did with Ambrose, Ohno and probably one more guy that I forget.

/It was Cesaro.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Oh my, I forgot Ambrose/Bryan :mark: and Ambrose/Cesaro :mark: :mark: DEM BUDDIES :lol

Better give any of this to us WWE cause you may find your arenas overflown with forks :no:


----------



## Joshi Judas

BrownianMotion said:


> Forget Mick Foley. I demand a Brock/Ambrose match with Ambrose going over.



It's possible :draper2











Sorry :lol


----------



## Rugrat

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I'm quite happy. Wrestling is the only thing I associate with that sucks, everything else is fucking fantastic.
> 
> If you were really bored of arguing you'd have put me on ignore long ago, so nice try but I'm not dumb enough to fall for that line.


If everything in your life is so great, bar wrestling, why don't you follow those instead of wrestling? If you think wrestling sucks why have you been a part of a forum specifically related to it for over a decade. Apparently you were a mod too. 



> When has this company EVER changed their opinion on somebody without either a backstage incident, an injury or a massive fan revolt?
> 
> The answer is never. They slot you where you want and that's where you stay. Look at Cody Rhodes as an example, he's been in this company for SEVEN YEARS and he's done NOTHING. Look at the way they kept Christian in the same spot, year after year, decade after decade, Regal, Dolph Ziggler, etc. So if this is how they book Ambrose, there's EVERY indication in the world that his booking is going to stay like this, and that the only thing that will change it is a fan revolt in his favor, and that's never going to happen with this complacent lot.


The WWE change their mind on Edge and Cena. The two were SmackDown midcard jobbers, but ended up multiple time world champ. You said Foley was just signed so Vince could laugh at JR if/when he failed. More recently, Rollins didn't look like he was going anywhere and now he's set to be a world champion. Ambrose is only 28, there is a potential for WWE to change their mind on him, I'm not saying he's in a great position. He's a top 3 babyface in the company, behind Cena and Cena's heir apparent. 

As for people the company turned on, look at Del Rio and the way perception changed on him. Apparently Vince was high on Fandango too.


----------



## Bearodactyl

There's a four page article on the .com about his CZW days. Highlighting what makes Ambrose Ambrose. Pointing towards the future ("we've only seen a glimpse of the madman" etc) and how his past made him who he is today.

Yeah, total burial. Poor Ambrose. He must have it rough .... fpalm :aryalol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Bearodactyl said:


> There's a four page article on the .com about his CZW days. Highlighting what makes Ambrose Ambrose. Pointing towards the future ("we've only seen a glimpse of the madman" etc) and how his past made him who he is today.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, total burial. Poor Ambrose. He must have it rough .... fpalm :aryalol



Lol I love how the burial comments come in and then the day after WWE have Triple H bigging up Ambrose in his mid-week interview and then they post a .com article of such a high calibre that the idiots - for want if a better word - crawl back into the holes that they came from. :lel

Keep the faith.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'd love to see Regal as Ambrose's psychiatrist or sponsor.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol I love how the burial comments come in and then the day after WWE have Triple H bigging up Ambrose in his mid-week interview and then they post a .com article of such a high calibre that the idiots - for want if a better word - crawl back into the holes that they came from. :lel
> 
> Keep the faith.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Perfect timing if you have ask me! Proves that we were right all along. I mean those of us who have gotten familiar with his CZW and HWA days should know that the booking they are giving him right now will lead to much better things for Ambrose than what the skeptics want, which is apparently for him to WWE champion like YESTERDAY! :lol 

Either way I'm looking forward to the journey of Dean Ambrose's rise to the top in WWE, just like he rose to the top in every other promotion.:dance:dance



DGenerationMC said:


> I'd love to see Regal as Ambrose's psychiatrist or sponsor.


What no fork comment? :lol Any Regal/Ambrose interaction would be amazing in my opinion.


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol I love how the burial comments come in and then the day after WWE have Triple H bigging up Ambrose in his mid-week interview and then they post a .com article of such a high calibre that the idiots - for want if a better word - crawl back into the holes that they came from. :lel
> 
> Keep the faith.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No need to throw a hissy fit and call those who disagree with you idiots. As I have already stated, my opinion is solely based on data and the empirical evidence observed in the last few months. If that changes - and by change I mean a trend of winning consistently, not HHH having a few kind words about him in an interview nobody watches anyways - then I will gladly change my opinion. 

BTW - of course HHH will talk him up in an interview. He wants Rollins to look good when he goes over. Otherwise no one gains anything from the feud.


----------



## Shenroe

Ok there's no need to throw big words around just because some articles. That's cool and all, but the facts remain the same. He's still booked weaker than the other shield members. You cannot refute that. Bryan had twice as many deep articles when he was held down last year( remember he was schedule to wrestle respectively Sheamus/HBK/everyone but HHH and the championship match). Those articles doesn't hold much weight.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ccoffey89 said:


> What no fork comment? :lol Any Regal/Ambrose interaction would be amazing in my opinion.


Sir William is too refined to use forks in order to settle his disputes.

He always tells Dean not to use forks to resolve his issues, but Dean doesn't listen.

Everytime Regal sees Dean, his life flashes before his eyes because he knows Dean will kill him one day.

_With a fork._

There is your fork comment of the day.


----------



## Divine Arion

I'm a little late with the Raw discussion lol. I understand the worry those have for Ambrose but I'm personally just going to see how things go first before voicing my frustration. The man has just done so much to keep me invested in this product so my support continues to be unwavering. 

You have to love the fact Ambrose called out Reigns and Cena for essentially arguing like a couple of brats and took his beating like a man. The "Is that all you got?" was a perfect line to add that extra bit of smartass nature to his character. HHH acknowledging his toughness too in that sit down interview was a nice touch. 

On a side note, would've been interesting if they had placed the tag match a little earlier in the night and Rollins still had his "injury." They could've shown Rollins at the hospital getting checked out and then Dean perform a sneak attack. Shades of when Austin attacked McMahon in the hospital but it would still awesome to see something like that again. 

I'm so relieved that Rollins is all right though. He did a remarkable job selling. Seems like the both of them will have a respective "injury" to feed off of for their match. I don't think the match will end clean, either by Authority involvement or perhaps end on a no contest due to Seth and Dean just flat out destroying each other. Regardless, I'm looking forward to seeing these two go at it. 

Plus both dem articles! kada :watson :sodone


----------



## Ccoffey89

Divine Arion said:


> I'm a little late with the Raw discussion lol. I understand the worry those have for Ambrose but I'm personally just going to see how things go first before voicing my frustration. The man has just done so much to keep me invested in this product so my support continues to be unwavering.
> 
> You have to love the fact Ambrose called out Reigns and Cena for essentially arguing like a couple of brats and took his beating like a man. The "Is that all you got?" was a perfect line to add that extra bit of smartass nature to his character. HHH acknowledging his toughness too in that sit down interview was a nice touch.
> 
> On a side note, would've been interesting if they had placed the tag match a little earlier in the night and Rollins still had his "injury." They could've shown Rollins at the hospital getting checked out and then Dean perform a sneak attack. Shades of when Austin attacked McMahon in the hospital but it would still awesome to see something like that again.
> 
> I'm so relieved that Rollins is all right though. He did a remarkable job selling. Seems like the both of them will have a respective "injury" to feed off of for their match. I don't think the match will end clean, either by Authority involvement or perhaps end on a no contest due to Seth and Dean just flat out destroying each other. Regardless, I'm looking forward to seeing these two go at it.
> 
> Plus both dem articles! kada :watson :sodone


Nice post. I would love to see a segment between Ambrose and Rollins in a public place, whether it be a hospital or somewhere else. They could have that Austin/McMahon or Austin/Booker T Type segment and it would be glorious. 

Glad to see your willing to wait. Too many people on here have been going nuts over the last couple of day, questioning his booking and the way he's being handled. A lot of them think he's going to end up jobbing to people in the lower card. Happy to see someone else who is still positive about him. 

Rollins did a great job, but it was more the fact that everyone else in that segment, including the cameras, played it off well too. I don't know if it was intentional but after Seth supposedly injured his knee the whole thing seemed kind of improvised, and the cameras didn't go back on him at all. I don't even the commentators brought up the fact that he hurt his knee, that was suspicious too.

I can't wait for the match at BG, I'm expecting some kind of screwy finish as well. Possibly a DQ on Dean's part because he loses his temper and goes off on Rollins. Either that or a no contest, double count out type of thing.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Telos said:


> @Lean:


















RicFlairOnMute said:


> Wow...you guys really take this all too seriously.
> Everyone is a great writer/booker in their own mind.
> 
> Imagine if everyone here used their brains to book wrestling instead of arguing over an angle booked by someone else, being marks. Just imagine.



Imagine if someone here used their brain to post something intelligent in the Dean Ambrose DISCUSSION thread instead of posting about arguing over an angle booked by someone else, being marks. JUST IMAGINE



#woo





BrownianMotion said:


> So what I gather from this thread is that people will _only_ stand up for Ambrose if he starts jobbing to Ryder, Hornswoggle, Slater, or if he becomes a comedy jobber like Sandow.
> 
> I haven't seen another fanbase who thinks that low of their favorite wrestler.
> 
> Oh well, at least I will get to enjoy one last Brock world title reign.



And from what I gather is that since your fave Brock Lesnar only comes around a couple times a year to collect dat paycheck and leave, it doesn't give you much to talk about in a discussion thread about him so you feel the need to grace us with your presence in here constantly deciphering your data about what you think is a shitty fan base because you think we're being too positive about what our fave is doing right now. 

I've said it once and I'll say it again. If in the beginning of your singles career you go straight to the top, where is there to go afterwards? Like Telos said, it's more about the journey than the destination sometimes. Imagine what would happen if there was a wrestler who shot to the top and stayed there for 10+ years, winning the title say 15 times, and the main event/title was constantly revolving around him? Could you imagine the hate that man would receive? :cena4






BrownianMotion said:


> No need to throw a hissy fit and call those who disagree with you idiots.















What is it that you think you are doing with all your negativity about Dean's career any time someone tries to post something positive about the way they're booking him? You don't seem to handle differing opinions very well either. 

TMR is a long time poster in the shield/Dean Ambrose threads and she is probably one of his biggest fans on here who is always having awesome discussions with people here and who is always respectful of everyones opinions that may differ than hers. So for her to react the way she did to you shows more negatively on your part than hers.


----------



## Belladonna29

DGenerationMC said:


> I'd love to see Regal as Ambrose's psychiatrist or sponsor.


Totally! Their feud in FCW was SO good. 






Just having Dean and Regal in the same segment would be fun :dance


----------



## Kratosx23

RugbyRat said:


> If everything in your life is so great, bar wrestling, why don't you follow those instead of wrestling? If you think wrestling sucks why have you been a part of a forum specifically related to it for over a decade. Apparently you were a mod too.


Because when you watch something for as long as I have, it's hard to give it up. I still love this form of entertainment when it's done right, and there are STILL performers that do it right. We're talking about one of them now. Despite the bad booking, despite the failures of creative, I still enjoy these people and I want the product to get better and I'm holding out hope that ONE DAY the product will improve again. There's just no way it can be this bad forever. Hell, it was only 2 years ago that the best performer in the business held the WWE title for over a year. There's no reason we shouldn't ALWAYS be living through something like that.



> The WWE change their mind on Edge and Cena. The two were SmackDown midcard jobbers, but ended up multiple time world champ. You said Foley was just signed so Vince could laugh at JR if/when he failed. More recently, Rollins didn't look like he was going anywhere and now he's set to be a world champion. Ambrose is only 28, there is a potential for WWE to change their mind on him, I'm not saying he's in a great position. He's a top 3 babyface in the company, behind Cena and Cena's heir apparent.


He's not top 3, Bryan is far ahead of him, injured or otherwise. And when this feud with Rollins is done, he's also behind Sheamus.

WWE never changed their mind on Edge, Edge was always heavily pushed. How many championships has he won in his career? Like, 30? That's not even an exaggeration. The reason it took him forever to win the title is because before he won the title, they were saturated with huge stars like Austin, Rock, Triple H, etc, and he had to wait to get his shot. Fine, Stephanie heard Cena rap on a bus and pushed him. Stuff like that never happens, it's a weird circumstance. Vince never changed his mind on Foley just like he never did on Bryan and Punk, that's why their main event pushes were half assed. He just pushed them because the people demanded it. As for Ambrose and Rollins, clearly WWE knows how talented they are because they put them with Reigns to cover him up. That's what worries me about Ambrose, it feels like they don't CARE how talented he is. They damn sure recognize it, I'm not denying that. If they thought he was a no talent, they wouldn't have paired him with Orton lite. I don't know if they had pegged Rollins to be champion or not, but they may have, despite maybe some of us reading the situation wrong. The Shield was so much about Reigns that he got lost and now he's not lost, it doesn't necessarily mean they changed their mind.



> As for people the company turned on, look at Del Rio and the way perception changed on him. Apparently Vince was high on Fandango too.


Fandango got injured, as I said, that's a cause for Vince to lose interest. Besides, Fandango was NEVER going to be anywhere near a main eventer anyway.

It's been my understanding that Del Rio is riding out his contract and waiting to leave, so it's not that they just lost interest in him. You don't push a guy for 3 years straight to the fucking moon and then just lose interest.


----------



## Ccoffey89

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Imagine if someone here used their brain to post something intelligent in the Dean Ambrose DISCUSSION thread instead of posting about arguing over an angle booked by someone else, being marks. JUST IMAGINE
> 
> #woo
> 
> And from what I gather is that since your fave Brock Lesnar only comes around a couple times a year to collect dat paycheck and leave, it doesn't give you much to talk about in a discussion thread about him so you feel the need to grace us with your presence in here constantly deciphering your data about what you think is a shitty fan base because you think we're being too positive about what our fave is doing right now.
> 
> I've said it once and I'll say it again. If in the beginning of your singles career you go straight to the top, where is there to go afterwards? Like Telos said, it's more about the journey than the destination sometimes. Imagine what would happen if there was a wrestler who shot to the top and stayed there for 10+ years, winning the title say 15 times, and the main event/title was constantly revolving around him? Could you imagine the hate that man would receive? :cena4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that you think you are doing with all your negativity about Dean's career any time someone tries to post something positive about the way they're booking him? You don't seem to handle differing opinions very well either.
> 
> TMR is a long time poster in the shield/Dean Ambrose threads and she is probably one of his biggest fans on here who is always having awesome discussions with people here and who is always respectful of everyones opinions that may differ than hers. So for her to react the way she did to you shows more negatively on your part than hers.


:banderas Always love your posts!


----------



## BrownianMotion

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Imagine if someone here used their brain to post something intelligent in the Dean Ambrose DISCUSSION thread instead of posting about arguing over an angle booked by someone else, being marks. JUST IMAGINE
> 
> 
> 
> #woo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from what I gather is that since your fave Brock Lesnar only comes around a couple times a year to collect dat paycheck and leave, it doesn't give you much to talk about in a discussion thread about him so you feel the need to grace us with your presence in here constantly deciphering your data about what you think is a shitty fan base because you think we're being too positive about what our fave is doing right now.
> 
> I've said it once and I'll say it again. If in the beginning of your singles career you go straight to the top, where is there to go afterwards? Like Telos said, it's more about the journey than the destination sometimes. Imagine what would happen if there was a wrestler who shot to the top and stayed there for 10+ years, winning the title say 15 times, and the main event/title was constantly revolving around him? Could you imagine the hate that man would receive? :cena4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is it that you think you are doing with all your negativity about Dean's career any time someone tries to post something positive about the way they're booking him? You don't seem to handle differing opinions very well either.
> 
> TMR is a long time poster in the shield/Dean Ambrose threads and she is probably one of his biggest fans on here who is always having awesome discussions with people here and who is always respectful of everyones opinions that may differ than hers. So for her to react the way she did to you shows more negatively on your part than hers.


No, I post here because Dean Ambrose happens to be my favorite full-time talent on the roster. If you think I'm being negative or pessimistic, then you haven't been paying attention. You all act as if this is all an attack on Ambrose and his talent. I assure you that it isn't - it's an attack on the booking. I was willing to set aside the booking he received in singles matches while he was still with The Shield. I wanted to see how they would book him as a babyface singles competitor. Although I was disappointed with the loss to Kane, it wasn't until there was a clear pattern of poor booking that I became critical of how they were handling him.

Also, in my opinion, posting gif's endlessly isn't the acme of being a fan. The acme of being a fan is being rational (not optimistic or pessimistic, but rational) when analyzing the available information, and becoming proactive when the situation warrants it so as to have a positive impact on the career of whichever wrestler you are a fan of. Daniel Bryan fans are a prime example of this.


----------



## Ccoffey89

We get your point fpalm You think the company has no faith in him....now can we move on? :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ccoffey89 said:


> We get your point fpalm You think the company has no faith in him....now can we move on? :lol


Wanna talk about forks?


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

BrownianMotion said:


> No, I post here because Dean Ambrose happens to be my favorite full-time talent on the roster. If you think I'm being negative or pessimistic, then you haven't been paying attention. You all act as if this is all an attack on Ambrose and his talent. I assure you that it isn't - it's an attack on the booking. I was willing to set aside the booking he received in singles matches while he was still with The Shield. I wanted to see how they would book him as a babyface singles competitor. Although I was disappointed with the loss to Kane, it wasn't until there was a clear pattern of poor booking that I became critical of how they were handling him.
> 
> Also, in my opinion, posting gif's endlessly isn't the acme of being a fan. The acme of being a fan is being rational (not optimistic or pessimistic, but rational) when analyzing the available information, and becoming proactive when the situation warrants it so as to have a positive impact on the career of whichever wrestler you are a fan of. Daniel Bryan fans are a prime example of this.




Fine. Have a problem with the way he is booked. But don't come in here having a problem with the people who don't share your pessimism. In my opinion, is he being booked properly? No, of course not. I have yet to see someone say about any wrestler that they're booking is perfect or close to it, or even properly. I've been a wrestling fan for 30 years so I know how it all goes. My favorite Wrestlemania to this day is Wrestlemania IV. In a lot of peoples opinions it was one of the worst. But, does that take anything away from the way I view it? NOPE. People can talk as negatively as they want about it, and I respect that, but don't try to talk down to me because I truly enjoyed it. Same goes for Ambrose. Hate the way he's booked? Great, glad you're not a sheep and have your own opinion. But don't be arguing and talking down to people because they don't have the passion you do about his poor booking. Let them enjoy the ride. It's their right as a fan.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DGenerationMC said:


> Wanna talk about forks?


That gif is hilarious! My little cousin would love that, she's the biggest sam fan she's like 7 years old I think.

So forks.. they can be pretty shiny, and sharp. Hey Dean should use a fork on Rollins at BG! It would be the perfect weapon of choice for him. (Y) :lmao 



LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Fine. Have a problem with the way he is booked. But don't come in here having a problem with the people who don't share your pessimism. In my opinion, is he being booked properly? No, of course not. I have yet to see someone say about any wrestler that they're booking is perfect or close to it, or even properly. I've been a wrestling fan for 30 years so I know how it all goes. My favorite Wrestlemania to this day is Wrestlemania IV. In a lot of peoples opinions it was one of the worst. But, does that take anything away from the way I view it? NOPE. People can talk as negatively as they want about it, and I respect that, but don't try to talk down to me because I truly enjoyed it. Same goes for Ambrose. Hate the way he's booked? Great, glad you're not a sheep and have your own opinion. But don't be arguing and talking down to people because they don't have the passion you do about his poor booking. Let them enjoy the ride. It's their right as a fan.


:clapLMDM:clap

Personally I think the fact that he's being booked in to a corner fits perfectly with his persona. Like he's said in multiple interview he thrives off of being backed into corners that's when he's at his best. After this feud is over everyone who's saying his booking his shit we'll be like "OH That's why he was getting beaten down every week, I SEE" Let it play. Or at the very least let fans enjoy him if they want to. It's out right. 


Ambrose and Rollins about to tear the house down at BG though :mark::mark: Can't wait :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY

BrownianMotion said:


> The acme of being a fan is *being rational* (not optimistic or pessimistic, but rational) when analyzing the available information, and becoming proactive when the situation warrants it so as to have a positive impact on the career of whichever wrestler you are a fan of. Daniel Bryan fans are a prime example of this.


False. Fan = short for fanatic. :

Like LeanMean said you're free to have your opinion, but you really have no place to say who is and who isn't a fan. :shrug


----------



## x78

Ambrose's booking isn't even bad, apart from the fucking jeans. He's where he needs to be right now.


----------



## JTB33b

I hope they keep Ambrose as a badass babyface. " Is that all you guys got?" 

He is Piper,Pillman, and Austin all rolled into one.


----------



## Ccoffey89

JTB33b said:


> I hope they keep Ambrose as a badass babyface. " Is that all you guys got?"
> 
> *He is Piper,Pillman, and Austin all rolled into one*.


But he's *ALL* Dean Ambrose :ambrose3

I agree he definitely needs to stay a bad ass. Even as a heel he would be the same person but just targeting different people. He's pretty much the most consistent person on the roster right now.


----------



## Nicole Queen

JTB33b said:


> I hope they keep Ambrose as a badass babyface. " Is that all you guys got?"
> 
> He is Piper,Pillman, and Austin all rolled into one.


+ Roberts and Foley :cool2



Ccoffey89 said:


> But he's *ALL* Dean Ambrose :ambrose3


:ambrose










*@LMDM @CalamityGlitch @Corey @TMR @everyone else*
Dem white knights with forks educating the masses :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

I couldn't resist :side: For *@Corey* because he's one of my lights in this thread and I love his enthusiasm 












Spoiler













































































*GOD* :ambrose


----------



## midnightmischief

Wow, I thought only the Reigns thread got that much hate - then I read the last few pages here. What is happening in the world that is making some people so negative? Its always the same people too who are trying to stir up shit. 
Peeps seem to be making it their lifes mission to ruin these 'shield sub threads' one by one.
Rollinites, brace yourselves. You will be next.
Good to see you ambrosians sticking up for your man... not my favourite of course but definitely a close second. 
Personally I think the storyline he is in is gold. It plays up his character and you just know that sooner or later he is going to lose his shit and go full psycho.
I for one can't wait

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

The worst part is that some people think that if we don't start a #AmbroseMovement that he will never get pushed :lmao 

These idiots don't know what a STORYLINE IS. THEY LITERALLY TOLD YOU TO KEEP ON CHEERING FOR BRYAN... but I'm just gonna go do my Hermit_Sipping_Tea.jpg dance over here on them while Ambrose continues to look like a million bucks every week?


----------



## BORT

I've always felt Ambrose was an "Attitude Era" type guy in the current generation so I was thinking maybe they could make a T-Shirt like this for him: 










I made this real quick in paint lol and it isn't the actual "attitude" font, but I was just really curious on how it would look so I just HAD to make a rough version.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> The worst part is that some people think that if we don't start a #AmbroseMovement that he will never get pushed :lmao
> 
> These idiots don't know what a STORYLINE IS. THEY LITERALLY TOLD YOU TO KEEP ON CHEERING FOR BRYAN... but I'm just gonna go do my Hermit_Sipping_Tea.jpg dance over here on them while Ambrose continues to look like a million bucks every week?


Don't start again bro, this will lead to another 20 pages :lol


----------



## Vics1971

I don't understand why someone with an alternative opinion has to be insulted, but maybe that's just me. Just carry on regardless in whatever little bubble you're in and don't respond to it. 

There are enough posters that are ignored in this forum, why should a few who disagree with another few have to make any difference? I don't get it. 90% of the time on here I think and don't post, because if I did I'd say things I'd regret.


----------



## amhlilhaus

DGenerationMC said:


> Sir William is too refined to use forks in order to settle his disputes.
> 
> He always tells Dean not to use forks to resolve his issues, but Dean doesn't listen.
> 
> Everytime Regal sees Dean, his life flashes before his eyes because he knows Dean will kill him one day.
> 
> _With a fork._
> 
> There is your fork comment of the day.


that's a good storyline right there

I really really hope wwe calls an audible on ambrose, they could have a huge megastar on their hands. I know they're used to 1 star and everyone else circles them but having 2 big stars (with the black hole known as cena) means a much better product.


----------



## OMGeno

In other news, this arrived yesterday....











:mark::mark::mark:


Goes pretty well with...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

that WWE.com article on his CZW run. :mark:



> “I would rather burn out than fade away,” he said.


Ambrose a Nirvana and/or Neil Young fan? :banderas 



> “I still feel indestructible. More so than I did back then.”
> 
> In other words, they’re gonna need a bigger saw.


:ambrose


----------



## CALΔMITY

@Moxx: Wouldn't surprise me if he was a fan of both. Also...WWE actually acknowledging his CZW work? :done



Nicole Queen said:


> *@LMDM @CalamityGlitch @Corey @TMR @everyone else*
> Dem white knights with forks educating the masses :banderas


White Knights? Forks? :jordan

I just personally don't like when someone tries to lay the line down for what does and doesn't make a fan. Either you are or you aren't. Maybe Brownian wasn't doing that, but it's how I read it at the time.


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while. Been reading the posts and it seems like it's getting a little crazy in here! But anyways, looking back at Raw, I absolutely loved how the bigger man in the whole Cena/Reigns/Ambrose team was Ambrose. Loved how he pretty much told them to grow up, stop acting like little children, and let's get down to business.

Read the article on WWE.com and was so proud of his accomplishments, and what the future has in store for him even more. His future is looking brighter than ever, and this journey that he's going on, is not only the way he likes it, but the way he wants it to be as well. He's always been considered that underdog, who floats under the radar, but once he gets to the top (just look at every other indy company he was with) he stays there!

So am I worried about the way he's being booked right now, absolutely not, because he's making himself look like the regular anti-authority badass that we need right now in this company. Not afraid to take a beating or more just to get his views across that he is not backing down from the Authority, not now, not ever! And if I'm Rollins, Orton, Kane, or Triple H, I'd do two things: watch your backs and stay out of his way, because he's gunning for you all, and he's not gonna stop until he gets his hands/revenge on each and every single one of them, but especially Rollins!


----------



## BrownianMotion

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Fine. Have a problem with the way he is booked. But don't come in here having a problem with the people who don't share your pessimism. In my opinion, is he being booked properly? No, of course not. I have yet to see someone say about any wrestler that they're booking is perfect or close to it, or even properly. I've been a wrestling fan for 30 years so I know how it all goes. My favorite Wrestlemania to this day is Wrestlemania IV. In a lot of peoples opinions it was one of the worst. But, does that take anything away from the way I view it? NOPE. People can talk as negatively as they want about it, and I respect that, but don't try to talk down to me because I truly enjoyed it. Same goes for Ambrose. Hate the way he's booked? Great, glad you're not a sheep and have your own opinion. But don't be arguing and talking down to people because they don't have the passion you do about his poor booking. Let them enjoy the ride. It's their right as a fan.


Why would you share my pessimism when it is nonexistent? I'm not being pessimistic at all. Pessimism implies a tendency to see the worst aspects and a _feeling_ or _belief_ that negative things will happen in the future. 

For starters, I don't need to be hung up on what will or won't happen in the future. His booking is poor _now_. Second, I rarely make predictions about where he will end up. I don't think I've ever stated that he will be jobbing to Ryder or Hornswoggle. In the rare occasion where I do discuss his future, it's based on the career trajectory of people who have received similar booking in the past. It isn't based on any feeling or belief - it's backed by historical data.

So to paint this as "pessimism" is incorrect. I'm not a pessimistic person at all. I don't naturally just assume that something will fail without any kind of evidence or rigorous rational thought put into it.


----------



## Black Widow

Ha,I see people are fighting here too.Well,still better than the other Ambrose threads.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> I couldn't resist :side: For *@Corey* because he's one of my lights in this thread and I love his enthusiasm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GOD* :ambrose


This right here people! Regal speaks the truth!! :mark: And Nicole always coming through!! :banderas



midnightmischief said:


> Wow, I thought only the Reigns thread got that much hate - then I read the last few pages here. What is happening in the world that is making some people so negative? Its always the same people too who are trying to stir up shit.
> Peeps seem to be making it their lifes mission to ruin these 'shield sub threads' one by one.
> Rollinites, brace yourselves. You will be next.
> Good to see you ambrosians sticking up for your man... not my favourite of course but definitely a close second.
> *Personally I think the storyline he is in is gold. It plays up his character and you just know that sooner or later he is going to lose his shit and go full psycho.
> I for one can't wait*


:clap :clap Me neither Midnight! Me neither! 



Deptford said:


> The worst part is that some people think that if we don't start a #AmbroseMovement that he will never get pushed :lmao
> 
> These idiots don't know what a STORYLINE IS. THEY LITERALLY TOLD YOU TO KEEP ON CHEERING FOR BRYAN... but I'm just gonna go do my Hermit_Sipping_Tea.jpg dance over here on them while Ambrose continues to look like a million bucks every week?


Apparently these days people don't want to see a storyline evolve. Either that or they aren't use to it. 



RAVEN said:


> Don't start again bro, this will lead to another 20 pages :lol


:lmao You're so right, just ignore the people! We keep going around in circles either way. There's no point in it.



OMGeno said:


> In other news, this arrived yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> Goes pretty well with...


:mark::mark::mark: Very nice OMGeno!! I need to order myself one of those shirts.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


>


Thanks for having my back whilst I slept. Love ya, Lean.



OMGeno said:


> In other news, this arrived yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> Goes pretty well with...


These are awesome :mark::cheer


----------



## Deptford

:lol TMR with her shirt love  

So WWE wrote about Ambrose in CZW? :mark: I thought WWE didn't do things like that. I realllllly think Ambrose's CZW run is way underrated and people focus waaay too much on his matches in ROH (mainly because Bryan said some stupid shit before he kicked moxley in the head and people marked for some reason I can't understand...)


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

177 said:


> I've always felt Ambrose was an "Attitude Era" type guy in the current generation so I was thinking maybe they could make a T-Shirt like this for him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made this real quick in paint lol and it isn't the actual "attitude" font, but I was just really curious on how it would look so I just HAD to make a rough version.




E for Effort my man! :benson







BrownianMotion said:


> Why would you share my pessimism when it is nonexistent? I'm not being pessimistic at all. Pessimism implies a tendency to see the worst aspects and a _feeling_ or _belief_ that negative things will happen in the future.
> 
> For starters, I don't need to be hung up on what will or won't happen in the future. His booking is poor _now_. Second, I rarely make predictions about where he will end up. I don't think I've ever stated that he will be jobbing to Ryder or Hornswoggle. In the rare occasion where I do discuss his future, it's based on the career trajectory of people who have received similar booking in the past. It isn't based on any feeling or belief - it's backed by historical data.
> 
> So to paint this as "pessimism" is incorrect. I'm not a pessimistic person at all. I don't naturally just assume that something will fail without any kind of evidence or rigorous rational thought put into it.





Dude. It's fucking wrestling. W.r.e.s.t.l.i.n.g. The sport where grown men tussle around with each other in their underwear (unless you're Bo Dallas and wrestle in a giant shit filled diaper). There is nothing rational about anything ever. There is not one Raw, one Smackdown, one Main Event, one PPV, where someone, somewhere doesn't do a giant WTF. Every time you think they're gonna go right, they go left. Every time you think they're gonna jump, they crouch down. The WWE these days is a soap opera. It will never be something you can base history or logic on. What was it, a month ago Reigns and Ambrose were still Shield bros? Yet where the fuck was Reigns when Ambrose got his ass handed to him Monday night? Are we to believe that taping his hands up for his main event match 3 hours after the beat down was more important and interesting than finding out if his bro was ok? See? NO LOGIC.


You can sit back and analyze the shit out of whatever you want. But, I guarantee you're going to miss something great and something special if you don't sit back, relax, and enjoy Ambrose's rise to greatness. 

If something happens on Raw or Smackdown that you didn't like, come here, let it out, let's discuss. I'll pass out coffee, tea, crumpets, tequila, whatever and we'll all have a good time.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> :lol TMR with her shirt love
> 
> So WWE wrote about Ambrose in CZW? :mark: I thought WWE didn't do things like that. I realllllly think Ambrose's CZW run is way underrated and people focus waaay too much on his matches in ROH (mainly because Bryan said some stupid shit before he kicked moxley in the head and people marked for some reason I can't understand...)


Yea they did! :mark: I think Moxley only wrestled in ROH once.. He was in DGUSA though against Bryan. Bryan had this chant everyone one would do "you're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" :lol Idk I never really watched much of Bryan's stuff in the independents, a couple of matches with Mox, and one against against Tyler Black, and one against CM Punk. 

But it is pretty sweet that the WWE is acknowledging the fact that Ambrose use to be in death matches, and had his nipple ripped off one time in which he sowed it back on himself. That was pretty unexpected really for WWE to even bring that up. It makes me think that they really have some big plans for him in the future. Someone who doesn't quit easily. It's been shown in his matches as well, like the one with Orton it was a good 12 or 13 minutes into the match and Ambrose was still kicking out at 1! That resilience to stay down. :banderas


----------



## BrownianMotion

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> E for Effort my man! :benson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. It's fucking wrestling. W.r.e.s.t.l.i.n.g. The sport where grown men tussle around with each other in their underwear (unless you're Bo Dallas and wrestle in a giant shit filled diaper). There is nothing rational about anything ever. There is not one Raw, one Smackdown, one Main Event, one PPV, where someone, somewhere doesn't do a giant WTF. Every time you think they're gonna go right, they go left. Every time you think they're gonna jump, they crouch down. The WWE these days is a soap opera. It will never be something you can base history or logic on. What was it, a month ago Reigns and Ambrose were still Shield bros? Yet where the fuck was Reigns when Ambrose got his ass handed to him Monday night? Are we to believe that taping his hands up for his main event match 3 hours after the beat down was more important and interesting than finding out if his bro was ok? See? NO LOGIC.
> 
> 
> You can sit back and analyze the shit out of whatever you want. But, I guarantee you're going to miss something great and something special if you don't sit back, relax, and enjoy Ambrose's rise to greatness.
> 
> If something happens on Raw or Smackdown that you didn't like, come here, let it out, let's discuss. I'll pass out coffee, tea, crumpets, tequila, whatever and we'll all have a good time.


I'm not one to ask for complex and sophisticated storylines that would rival that of an Oscar award winning motion picture. We weren't even getting that during the Attitude Era. However, pushing the right people and giving them appropriate booking is something that should be well within reason.

And I am relaxed. I very seldom get emotional over personal issues - much less over wrestling. But this is a discussion forum. That's what we do here. We discuss things. Some people can't handle that apparently.


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm not one to ask for complex and sophisticated storylines that would rival that of an Oscar award winning motion picture. We weren't even getting that during the Attitude Era. However, pushing the right people and giving them appropriate booking is something that should be well within reason.
> 
> And I am relaxed. I very seldom get emotional over personal issues - much less over wrestling. But this is a discussion forum. That's what we do here. We discuss things. Some people can't handle that apparently.


Dude give up, no use.


Guys let's have a break now this subject has been beaten to death and neither party want to give in.
Let's wait friday and sunday where we would have more material to discuss.


----------



## Ccoffey89

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm not one to ask for complex and sophisticated storylines that would rival that of an Oscar award winning motion picture. We weren't even getting that during the Attitude Era. However, pushing the right people and giving them appropriate booking is something that should be well within reason.
> 
> And I am relaxed. I very seldom get emotional over personal issues - much less over wrestling. But this is a discussion forum. That's what we do here. We discuss things. Some people can't handle that apparently.


The thing is we have discussed it. You've given your opinion many times, and so have we. I don't see what's left to discuss. We are at the point now where we see where this is all going storyline wise. Speaking of storylines it's not all that complex what they are doing with him. It's rather basic, he gets beat down numerous times but keeps coming back until finally he gets revenge. That's where I see this going. It's not really rocket science.

So basically we keep going around in circles in here and it's getting redundant. Let's actually discuss where we think this feud could head, or where you want it to head, instead of complaining about his booking. Shall we?



Shenroe said:


> Dude give up, no use.
> 
> 
> Guys let's have a break now this subject has been beaten to death and neither party want to give in.
> Let's wait friday and sunday where we would have more material to discuss.


Thank you, That's what I've been saying for past 24 hours!! :lol


How do you think the match will end on Sunday?


----------



## Joshi Judas

If Ambrose wins this Sunday, all this would have been for nothing right? :shrug

Why everyone is assuming he'll come up short I have no idea.


----------



## Bushmaster

If you guys are tired of the negativity you can always ignore it :draper2

Dean's gonna win at Summerslam imo Raven. The match at BG should end with Seth running away or a dbl count out. They have Uso's and Wyatt's to give the fans an epic match. I think they'll wait for Summerslam to deliver with Dean and Seth.


----------



## OMGeno

I'm not sure that BG will have a definitive ending. I can see either Ambrose winning clean or it ending with some BS with Kane coming out when it looks like Ambrose will win. I still want him to steal the briefcase in the end though :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> If you guys are tired of the negativity you can always ignore it :draper2
> 
> Dean's gonna win at Summerslam imo Raven. The match at BG should end with Seth running away or a dbl count out. They have Uso's and Wyatt's to give the fans an epic match. I think they'll wait for Summerslam to deliver with Dean and Seth.


I try to and then they say I'm not a true fan...I'm one of the biggest fucking Ambrose marks on here. But yea your right, Soup. I need to be the better man and stop going around in circles with these fool. :dance Your always right Soup...Always..about everything! :lmao That pic still get's me every time. (Y) Enjoy the rep! 



OMGeno said:


> I'm not sure that BG will have a definitive ending. I can see either Ambrose winning clean or it ending with some BS with Kane coming out when it looks like Ambrose will win. I still want him to steal the briefcase in the end though :lol


I can see it happening that way too. A double count out or maybe Ambrose loses his composure and gets DQ'd. Or as you said it could have a clean Ambrose win with him stealing the case afterwards. Dean stealing the case would put him on top of the next part of the feud and would make for awesome television!!


----------



## Nicole Queen

I haven't watched yet that match in DGUSA between Daniel and Ambrose but I just saw this today anyway :lol It was Bryan's last match for the promotion at _Way of the Ronin_ and during this time Bryan was already in the WWE and holding the US title (oh, the irony :lmao) so I'll just post this as a spoiler for those who haven't seen the promo before the match:



Spoiler




















































Always made me grin whenever Bryan and Ambrose met during the Shield days :lol

Anyway, kinda off-topic I guess but it pisses me off that people are starting to slam those post-Shield (as well as the Shield) threads as if we do nothing but thirst over those men. There's plenty a lot of this here and I'm a big offender :lol but it's not like we can't have sensible discussions about booking and wrestling and so on. There were times that the Shield threads turned me off because they tended to get off topic but I always knew that it was the place where people have lengthy and intelligent discussions where it mattered.

And it's not like any of those people have probably read anything we have discussed in-depth and they themselves are not putting forward anything else here so why even bother to check in or talk bad about a thread you obviously have no interest to participate in fpalm If you want to see more words being written instead of gifs just ask a fucking question and people will start responding normally :side: No need to tell the thread is 99% full of gifs and pictures and completely disregard any discussion that has been going on; what is wrong with some of us posting something light-hearted from time to time? I have no problem scrolling endlessly through any type of media but if some kind of conversation catches up I'll join if I'm interested in it. I'm not here to write pessimistic novels like Pyro, I want have some fun too :side:

Rant over :side:

*BG:* Hoping for something like a No Contest or DQ without a clear/clean winner. I'd love to if Dean steals the briefcase but I'm not sure how it might play out if they put a match for it :hmm:

While Dean winning would be nice and give him a definitive victory, I'd rather they have him beat other people during the other shows and neither of them getting a clean pin. It would seem to me that Dean winning the first match might cool off the feud (make it even more personal WWE, I beg you) even though he will continue to prevent cash-ins, unless Seth does something unspeakable  :lol

I'm not too worried who will win as long as it's played out well enough to fit in with the rest of the feud and their matches, but Dean should go over Orton and some other more credible guys in the meantime. Would be interesting if they kinda start the Ambrose/Orton feud and maybe some ongoing Rollins/Orton and play it out at the same time. Not that much faith in WWE but that's it. 

Also, for the future I'm digging the idea of Ambrose/BNB feud where he returns with BNB kinda working for the Authority (Trips loves putting him against Shield boys :lol) which would somehow connect with the Ambrollins feud.

Kinda took over after BG but well


----------



## The True Believer

Sith Rollins said:


> If you guys are tired of the negativity you can always ignore it :draper2
> 
> Dean's gonna win at Summerslam imo Raven. The match at BG should end with Seth running away or a dbl count out. They have Uso's and Wyatt's to give the fans an epic match. I think they'll wait for Summerslam to deliver with Dean and Seth.


I can see that, too. IF Seth Rollins wins at Battleground, it won't be clean. They'll protect Ambrose.


----------



## OMGeno

I'm just hoping for a decent length match. It'll be the first time these 2 really get their hands on each other since the split so... :mark: all signs point to a good match.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> I haven't watched yet that match in DGUSA between Daniel and Ambrose but I just saw this today anyway :lol It was Bryan's last match for the promotion at _Way of the Ronin_ and during this time Bryan was already in the WWE and holding the US title (oh, the irony :lmao) so I'll just post this as a spoiler for those who haven't seen the promo before the match:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always made me grin whenever Bryan and Ambrose met during the Shield days :lol
> 
> Anyway, kinda off-topic I guess but it pisses me off that people are starting to slam those post-Shield (as well as the Shield) threads as if we do nothing but thirst over those men. There's plenty a lot of this here and I'm a big offender :lol but it's not like can't have sensible discussions about booking and wrestling and so on. There were times that the Shield threads turned me off because they tended to get off topic but I always knew that it was the place where people have lengthy and intelligent discussions where it mattered.
> 
> And it's not like any of those people have probably read anything we have discussed in-depth and they themselves are not putting forward anything else here so why even bother to check in or talk bad about a thread you obviously have no interest to participate in fpalm If you want to see more words being written instead of gifs just ask a fucking question and people will start responding normally :side: No need to tell the thread is 99% full of gifs and pictures and completely disregard any discussion that has been going on; what is wrong with some of us posting something light-hearted from time to time? I have no problem scrolling endlessly through any type of media but if some kind of conversation catches up I'll join if I'm interested in it. I'm not here to write pessimistic novels like Pyro, I want have some fun too :side:
> 
> Rant over :side:


I loved that promo!! It was awesome! 

And your rant is spot on. All people only remember is the gifs and shit. I remember reading a lot of in depth discussions in the Shield threads, and have been apart of a lot of great discussions in this thread. So what if the females thirst in here? Have you not seen the AJ Lee and Paige threads? Tons of guys appreciating those assets in there, and no one bashes them for it. 

Thirst all you want ladies, those guys are just hypocrites.



OMGeno said:


> I'm just hoping for a decent length match. It'll be the first time these 2 really get their hands on each other since the split so... :mark: all signs point to a good match.


I'm thinking they will at least 15 minutes, hoping for 20+ though!:mark::mark:


----------



## Bushmaster

OMGeno said:


> I'm not sure that BG will have a definitive ending. I can see either Ambrose winning clean or it ending with some BS with Kane coming out when it looks like Ambrose will win. I still want him to steal the briefcase in the end though :lol


I hope Kane doesn't come out, if he does I'll start to think that Seth is winning the feud and Dean will go after Kane for screwing him again. WWE is stupid enough to do that. Best option would be a dbl count out to sell both their injuries. Yeah it's kinda a shit ending but not sure a win is needed by either of them at BG. Summerslam is where it will matter.


----------



## BrownianMotion

The True Believer said:


> I can see that, too. IF Seth Rollins wins at Battleground, it won't be clean. *They'll protect Ambrose*.


Like they did against Orton?


----------



## OMGeno

Sith Rollins said:


> I hope Kane doesn't come out, if he does I'll start to think that Seth is winning the feud and Dean will go after Kane for screwing him again. WWE is stupid enough to do that. Best option would be a dbl count out to sell both their injuries. Yeah it's kinda a shit ending but not sure a win is needed by either of them at BG. Summerslam is where it will matter.


Yeah I'm a little worried about a Kane feud too. Hopefully they stick Kane in a feud with Orton after BG...but not sure where that would leave Reigns?


----------



## Ccoffey89

*@brownianMotion* I really hate repeating myself around here. I feel like that's all I do is say the same thing over and over.



OMGeno said:


> Yeah I'm a little worried about a Kane feud too. Hopefully they stick Kane in a feud with Orton after BG...but not sure where that would leave Reigns?


Hopefully the Authority will kayfabe "fire" Kane for costing Orton the match and that way Orton and Reigns will have a legit feud, and Ambrose/Rollins can continue. Then when Kane comes back he can feud with Orton.


----------



## Bushmaster

BrownianMotion said:


> Like they did against Orton?


He was injured in the match. Orton took advantage of it which is why he won. The match made Orton look smart and strong as well as showing Dean to be just as strong. Dean was in control a lot of the match. 

If Ambrose were healthy and lost clean it would be different.



OMGeno said:


> Yeah I'm a little worried about a Kane feud too. Hopefully they stick Kane in a feud with Orton after BG...but not sure where that would leave Reigns?


Yeah, I think Orton would be feuding with Reigns. I guess Dean could try feuding with Kane and Seth because I'm not sure what Seth would do if it was Dean vs Kane. 

I don't see any guy going after the title if Lesnar is around it.


----------



## OMGeno

Sith Rollins said:


> He was injured in the match. Orton took advantage of it which is why he won. The match made Orton look smart and strong as well as showing Dean to be just as strong. Dean was in control a lot of the match.
> 
> If Ambrose were healthy and lost clean it would be different.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think Orton would be feuding with Reigns. I guess Dean could try feuding with Kane and Seth because I'm not sure what Seth would do if it was Dean vs Kane.
> 
> *I don't see any guy going after the title if Lesnar is around it.*


Exactly. Which is why I think the Ambrose/Rollins feud will end at SS, at least until Lesnar loses the belt. Rollins isn't going to be trying to cash in against Lesnar :lol ... Or they will make the feud about more than cashing in.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sith Rollins said:


> He was injured in the match. Orton took advantage of it which is why he won. The match made Orton look smart and strong as well as showing Dean to be just as strong. Dean was in control a lot of the match.
> 
> If Ambrose were healthy and lost clean it would be different.


Ambrose has been sporting that kayfabe injury for months now. The exact same excuse was used for why he lost clean to Sheamus. It doesn't seem like it will be going away anytime soon either since he is always receiving a 3-on-1 beatdown. He'll likely be injured at SS as well. Does that mean it will be a valid excuse should he lose then too?

Plus, the very next night on Smackdown they protected a guy whose sole purpose for returning is to put guys over. Y2J lost to Orton as a result of a distraction from Wyatt. They easily could have done the same for Ambrose by having Rollins distracting him.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Jesus Christ, BrownianMotion, let. it. go. already.
Someone clearly wasn't hugged enough as a child.....












:lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

I'm not allowed to discuss Dean Ambrose in the Dean Ambrose thread?


----------



## The True Believer

BrownianMotion said:


> Like they did against Orton?


No, like they did at Money In The Bank.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> I'm not allowed to discuss Dean Ambrose in the Dean Ambrose thread?


Sure you are but when you keep repeating yourself you have to stop and re-evaluate. I mean are you really achieving anything from what you are posting? Honestly. It's just the same stuff you were posting earlier on the in the week, re-worded. 

Lord, save me. fpalm


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Sure you are but when you keep repeating yourself you have to stop and re-evaluate. I mean are you really achieving anything from what you are posting? Honestly. It's just the same stuff you were posting earlier on the in the week, re-worded.
> 
> Lord, save me. fpalm


It's not my fault people are making points that have already been refuted by me.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Jesus Christ, BrownianMotion, let. it. go. already.
> Someone clearly wasn't hugged enough as a child.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


:lmao:lmao


BrownianMotion said:


> I'm not allowed to discuss Dean Ambrose in the Dean Ambrose thread?


Of course! But discussions are suppose to end up *GOING SOMEWHERE! This one is awfully repetitive*!

LET.IT.GO




BrownianMotion said:


> It's not my fault people are making points that have already been refuted by me.


VICE/VERSA BRO!!

We're on to a whole new topic and you keep bringing up the same old shit!


----------



## Bushmaster

tylermoxreigns said:


> Jesus Christ, BrownianMotion, let. it. go. already.
> Someone clearly wasn't hugged enough as a child.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol


I'll take a hug *༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ *







OMGeno said:


> Exactly. Which is why I think the Ambrose/Rollins feud will end at SS, at least until Lesnar loses the belt. Rollins isn't going to be trying to cash in against Lesnar :lol ... Or they will make the feud about more than cashing in.


What if Lesnar destroys Cena then Seth tries to cash in and the usual Dean interruption. But Lesnar places his sights on Dean and destroys him. Plan C helping Plan B come to fruition :hmm: 

I'm just thinking of ways they can get rid of the case. I don't think they had any plans for it at all, the MITB match was announced a week before the PPV and the contestants were all losers apart from Seth and Dean.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> I'll take a hug *༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What if Lesnar destroys Cena then Seth tries to cash in and the usual Dean interruption. But Lesnar places his sights on Dean and destroys him. Plan C helping Plan B come to fruition :hmm:
> 
> I'm just thinking of ways they can get rid of the case. I don't think they had any plans for it at all, the MITB match was announced a week before the PPV and the contestants were all losers apart from Seth and Dean.


If they want they can have Dean throw it in a barrel of fire.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> What if Lesnar destroys Cena then Seth tries to cash in and the usual Dean interruption. But Lesnar places his sights on Dean and destroys him. Plan C helping Plan B come to fruition :hmm:
> 
> I'm just thinking of ways they can get rid of the case. I don't think they had any plans for it at all, the MITB match was announced a week before the PPV and the contestants were all losers apart from Seth and Dean.


Lesnar destroying Dean could be interesting :mark:

But I just see it as Dean stealing the briefcase and keeping it or the like until the title changes hands and Seth unsuccessfully cashes-in on Reigns :side: Plus, it's gonna be most likely pointless cash-in with Seth not winning :side:

They will keep Lesnar strictly for Reigns so no chance of Seth getting near the title, though there's the chance that the Authority someway gives up on Rollins and themselves try to fuck him over :lol

Plus, didn't Punk's walkout completely threw off the title and MITB plans? So they probably have nothing solid for them, except the rumoured WM main event.


----------



## OMGeno

Sith Rollins said:


> What if Lesnar destroys Cena then Seth tries to cash in and the usual Dean interruption. But Lesnar places his sights on Dean and destroys him. Plan C helping Plan B come to fruition :hmm:
> 
> I'm just thinking of ways they can get rid of the case. I don't think they had any plans for it at all, the MITB match was announced a week before the PPV and the contestants were all losers apart from Seth and Dean.


But why would Lesnar help Rollins if Rollins was attempting a cash in? I don't think the WWE has any long term plans for anything since Bryan got injured. The briefcase and title situations are the biggest issues. I'm not even sure the Shield would have broken up by now if Bryan was still in the picture. I have no idea what the end game of the briefcase is going to be but I don't see Seth trying to cash in against Lesnar tbh.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Lesnar destroying Dean could be interesting :mark:
> 
> But I just see it as Dean stealing the briefcase and keeping it or the like until the title changes hands and Seth unsuccessfully cashes-in on Reigns :side: Plus, it's gonna be most likely pointless cash-in with Seth not winning :side:
> 
> They will keep Lesnar strictly for Reigns so no chance of Seth getting near the title, though there's the chance that the Authority someway gives up on Rollins and themselves try to fuck him over :lol
> 
> Plus, didn't Punk's walkout completely threw off the title and MITB plans? So they probably have nothing solid for them, except the rumoured WM main event.


No idea that's what makes it interesting. :dance If the Authority end up fucking someone over I'm thinking it will be Kane, due to a chokeslam to Randy and costing him the titles at BG. I kinda hope they don't have Seth's cash in be a waste.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> No idea that's what makes it interesting. :dance If the Authority end up fucking someone over I'm thinking it will be Kane, due to a chokeslam to Randy and costing him the titles at BG. I kinda hope they don't have Seth's cash in be a waste.


Well, we know Seth won't win it from Cena, even less Lesnar and if Reigns gets him WM moment then I see no chance of Seth cashing-in and getting the belt.

But at least we have Dean as distraction for unsucceesful cash-ins so it's not that bad from storyline point I guess :shrug

Kane first, Orton maybe second, Seth maybe third :lol Should be interesting if they start removing the Authority's henchmen and add some new ones.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sith Rollins said:


> I'll take a hug *༼ つ ◕_◕ ༽つ *


Oh, so you're being nice to me now Soup... I see how it is. When you're in the Rollins thread you're around your bros.. :lmao


Alright then...


----------



## Shenroe

Ccoffey89 said:


> The thing is we have discussed it. You've given your opinion many times, and so have we. I don't see what's left to discuss. We are at the point now where we see where this is all going storyline wise. Speaking of storylines it's not all that complex what they are doing with him. It's rather basic, he gets beat down numerous times but keeps coming back until finally he gets revenge. That's where I see this going. It's not really rocket science.
> 
> So basically we keep going around in circles in here and it's getting redundant. Let's actually discuss where we think this feud could head, or where you want it to head, instead of complaining about his booking. Shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, That's what I've been saying for past 24 hours!! :lol
> 
> 
> How do you think the match will end on Sunday?


Obscure ending. I don't have a fucking clue how this match will unfold, really.


----------



## Empress

I'd like a strong ending for Dean to the match at Battleground. I'm trying to measure my frustration but I'm not a fan of him being beaten up every week. He's a badass baby face, not a defenseless underdog. I hope Sunday shows some kind of a payoff. He doesn't even need to win, but I'll happily take a strong showing.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Well, we know Seth won't win it from Cena, even less Lesnar and if Reigns gets him WM moment then I see no chance of Seth cashing-in and getting the belt.
> 
> But at least we have Dean as distraction for unsucceesful cash-ins so it's not that bad from storyline point I guess :shrug
> 
> Kane first, Orton maybe second, Seth maybe third :lol Should be interesting if they start removing the Authority's henchmen and add some new ones.


Yea that would be interesting to see some new henchmen.

I just think that if Seth cashes in right when Reigns wins the title and Rollins wins, then it would add more sympathy to Reigns and maybe everyone will stop saying he will be the next Cena. :lol Even though he probably will. :shrug

Good point on Dean though, maybe one time he waits until the bell rings and then attacks really costing Rollins his opportunity. Maybe that happens at BG or Summerslam and it will ultimately lead to that HIAC match between the two. There's many ways this can go, and they can keep the feud alive and everyone invested for a long time. I'm so ready for this match at BG though, I kinda want Dean to win clean, but then again a no contest or double count out of sorts with add to the anticipation of the Summerslam match to see who will actually get the win between these two.

I can't make up my mind!! :lol


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Tumblr


----------



## BrownianMotion

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> 
> Of course! But discussions are suppose to end up *GOING SOMEWHERE! This one is awfully repetitive*!
> 
> LET.IT.GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VICE/VERSA BRO!!
> 
> We're on to a whole new topic and you keep bringing up the same old shit!


We're not on to a new topic. As long as the topic is Dean Ambrose, then you're going to get my opinion about his feud and how it is being booked.

Also, I wasn't talking to either you or TMR. I was having a conversation with another poster and you two decided to chime in. If you are too sensitive to handle differing opinions it isn't my problem. You will continue to get my opinion on the subject. And if you two continue to tell me what to do, I'll just be even more aggressive about it just to spite you.

I give no fucks about how it makes you feel. I'm not here to make you feel good about yourselves or to feed your delusions. Deal with it, kiddo.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Empress said:


> I'd like a strong ending for Dean to the match at Battleground. I'm trying to measure my frustration but I'm not a fan of him being beaten up every week. He's a badass baby face, not a defenseless underdog. I hope Sunday shows some kind of a payoff. He doesn't even need to win, but I'll happily take a strong showing.


I agree he needs to look strong. But one showing won't make up for it. If he's going to continue getting beat down when he is outnumbered, he at least needs consecutive wins in singles matches.

Steve Austin was losing clean to Savio Vega and Bret Hart on a regular basis when he was a heel it seemed like. But they started protecting him after the double turn at WM13. This is exactly what they should be doing with Dean.


----------



## Black Widow

Ahhh,Ccoffey.I can't believe you were the one who told me to don't get in fights and now I come here and see this.How dare you? :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Black Widow said:


> Ahhh,Ccoffey.I can't believe you were the one who told me to don't get in fights and now I come here and see this.How dare you? :lol


:lol It's not like I intended to. I just don't like reading the same thing over and over again. It gets redundant.

So what do you think is going to happen on Sunday? Clean win or dirty win, no contest, double count out, Possibly a double pin?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Black Widow said:


> Ahhh,Ccoffey.I can't believe you were the one who told me to don't get in fights and now I come here and see this.How dare you? :lol


Corey is fighter at heart, not a lover :lol Totally knew it. I no longer buy his smilies :side: No-selling all his smilies :side:



Anyway, I think they should have Ambrose win over Orton and Kane, since they've been butting in his and Seth's business. They are some other guys he can go over like Sheamus and Cesaro but they're going to concentrate on their separate feuds and just peruse Orton/Ambrose (this one is fine by me) and Kane/Ambrose. If they start going more about the tensions between Orton/Rollins then I don't see them expanding Orton/Ambrose but I'd prefer them two psychos to go against each other :dance

Have BG end by some fuckery :lol which pisses off Dean and he starts really beating up (though no squashes please ) his opponents.


----------



## Shenroe

BrownianMotion said:


> I agree he needs to look strong. But one showing won't make up for it. If he's going to continue getting beat down when he is outnumbered, he at least needs consecutive wins in singles matches.
> 
> Steve Austin was losing clean to Savio Vega and Bret Hart on a regular basis when he was a heel it seemed like. But they started protecting him after the double turn at WM13. This is exactly what they should be doing with Dean.


Austin was protected well before the WM13,. They even put him in the new PAW opening before that wrestlemania.




Nicole Queen said:


> Corey is fighter at heart, not a lover :lol Totally knew it. I no longer buy his smilies :side: No-selling all his smilies :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think they should have Ambrose win over Orton and Kane, since they've been butting in his and Seth's business. They are some other guys he can go over like Sheamus and Cesaro but they're going to concentrate on their separate feuds and just peruse Orton/Ambrose (this one is fine by me) and Kane/Ambrose. If they start going more about the tensions between Orton/Rollins then I don't see them expanding Orton/Ambrose but I'd prefer them two psychos to go against each other :dance
> 
> Have BG end by some fuckery :lol which pisses off Dean and he starts really beating up (though no squashes please ) his opponents.


Yes He needs to go over either Cesaro, Dallas( why not), or another uppercarder not involved in the championship pictures. Hell i'd be down with a decent enhancement heel :lol.


----------



## Deptford

I think it'll be a dq because of the authority. 

Hope Dean gets in most of the offense and Seth looks like the sluttybussy that he is.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Corey is fighter at heart, not a lover :lol Totally knew it. I no longer buy his smilies :side: No-selling all his smilies :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I think they should have Ambrose win over Orton and Kane, since they've been butting in his and Seth's business. They are some other guys he can go over like Sheamus and Cesaro but they're going to concentrate on their separate feuds and just peruse Orton/Ambrose (this one is fine by me) and Kane/Ambrose. If they start going more about the tensions between Orton/Rollins then I don't see them expanding Orton/Ambrose but I'd prefer them two psychos to go against each other :dance
> 
> Have BG end by some fuckery :lol which pisses off Dean and he starts really beating up (though no squashes please ) his opponents.


No-sell all my smilies!! :lmao I am lover at heart but when I keep reading the same things from the same posters I have to let them know! :side: Oh you know what I'm talking about, halfie, don't even pretend! :side:


I think some fuckery at BG would be just what the doctor orders. Have Ambrose finally go over Rollins at Summerslam then move on to Ambrose/Orton at NOC for a filler feud so Ambrose can dish out some punishment on Orton and get revenge for all the times Orton has screwed him over. Those guys have great chemistry and both have awesome psychology as well. That match would be full of gnarly psychotic behavior! :mark: After that they could revert back to Ambrose/Rollins at HIAC.

I'm down with Dean going over Cesaro on an episode of Raw. I bet those two have a hard hitting no nonsense match!


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> No-sell all my smilies!! :lmao I am lover at heart but when I keep reading the same things from the same posters I have to let them know! :side: Oh you know what I'm talking about, halfie, don't even pretend! :side:


No-selling you :side:



Nah, you're my positive Halfie : and since I'm made only of negativism, someone has to balance me out :cool2

*
@Shenroe* Scumbag Dean Ambrose ending The Inspirational Bo Dallas' undefeated streak!!! :shocked: What travesty are you talking about? :lol

I'd love some Ambrose/Cesaro (DEM BESTIES :mark but I'd rather they do that in a full-blown feud; Sheamus or Del Rio would suffice for me right now.

Still want submission finisher for Ambrose but if it happens it will be after this feud is over I guess. Hopefully they add one in, instead of being like Austin who firstly used submission as the Ringmaster, but didn't have one afterwards :side: 

Ambrose making people tap out would make any match better :banderas


----------



## Joshi Judas

Deptford said:


> I think it'll be a dq because of the authority.
> 
> Hope Dean gets in most of the offense and Seth looks like the sluttybussy that he is.



I think Dean wins but he won't be getting in most of the offense.

Usually the heel controls the majority of the match while the face keeps making occasional comebacks or "hope spots" which the heel keeps cutting off. The face then has to time his comeback well at the precise moment where the crowd will pop the biggest and from there a more back and forth ensues until the finish.

Ambrose has a kayfabe injured shoulder. Seth will work on that and Ambrose will do his best face in peril work. He will make comebacks but Rollins will play up his Architect moniker by outsmarting him and wresting back control at every turn. This also makes the crowd get behind Dean more and want to see him pull out the victory. Eventually he turns the tide and both exchange signature moves and near falls before Ambrose wins :shrug


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> Yea they did! :mark: I think Moxley only wrestled in ROH once.. He was in DGUSA though against Bryan. Bryan had this chant everyone one would do "you're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" :lol Idk I never really watched much of Bryan's stuff in the independents, a couple of matches with Mox, and one against against Tyler Black, and one against CM Punk.
> 
> But it is pretty sweet that the WWE is acknowledging the fact that Ambrose use to be in death matches, and had his nipple ripped off one time in which he sowed it back on himself. That was pretty unexpected really for WWE to even bring that up. It makes me think that they really have some big plans for him in the future. Someone who doesn't quit easily. It's been shown in his matches as well, like the one with Orton it was a good 12 or 13 minutes into the match and Ambrose was still kicking out at 1! That resilience to stay down. :banderas


:lol oh. Yeah I was just a CZW nerd  

The Bryan thing was still lame just hearing about it back then and stuff.


----------



## Nicole Queen

How I would love some mind games and outsmarting between those two :mark: WWE keeping them at bay even more not to oushine everybody else :cuss:

*@Raven* That signature looks super weird :lol And I agree with everything you said :agree:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Keep staring at it once you're high Nicole, you'll love it (Y)

Deptford can go ahead and try it and vouch for it :lol


----------



## Deptford

RAVEN said:


> Keep staring at it once you're high Nicole, you'll love it (Y)
> 
> Deptford can go ahead and try it and vouch for it :lol


Was already doing it :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> :lol oh. Yeah I was just a CZW nerd
> 
> The Bryan thing was still lame just hearing about it back then and stuff.


Hell yea I always heard of the death matches and stuff but never watched any until I heard Mox was in them. So WWE.com mentioning all the shit he went through back then must have touched home with you even more it did all of us other Ambrose marks huh? WWE name dropping the Combat Zone Wrestling was pretty sweet, and any casual who looks that shit up is going to have nightmares. :lol either that or realize how watered down WWE really is.

*@Nicole* You're one of the positives about this thread too you know.

*@Raven* I was already staring at it too and I'm not even high...unfortunately. :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

He's thwarted the Authority's "plan B" twice now. He makes it clear in his promos he gives no fucks. He gets beat down, he comes back even harder, scrapping, biting, clawing. His entire reason for being right now is being the thorn in Rollins' paw. And the two times it actually MATTERED, i.e. the cash-ins, there he was. Succes.

His ENTIRE shtick works because he's constantly basically up shit's creek without a paddle, yet he just keeps going because you can't keep Dean Ambrose down. Just throws his body into harm's way, see what happens, if it doesn't work do it again and repeat ad nauseam until it DOES work. Without hardship, without losses, he's infinitely less entertaining. 

So yes, I've reaaaally enjoyed his booking sofar. His 4 page article on the .com. His 2 succesfull attempts at cock-blocking Rollins. The way he talks to guys like Cena on live RAWs, no fucks given. He gets promo time what, every week give or take? On the live and unedited show. If that isn't a show of faith, I don't know what is. And yes, I don't care at all that an injured Ambrose gets jumped by three top authority guys, because that's how many people it'll kayfabe take to keep him down for the count for the rest of the show. I don't care he loses clean to Orton in a long ass fight which he dominates despite injury for quite some time, because when it matters (the cash-ins) he's RIGHT THERE (oh btw, I think it's hilarious how when Ambrose loses because of his shoulder it's like "clean loss, fuck his shoulder" even though commentary emphasises the fuck out of it and Orton focuses all his offence on it, but when Cena loses to Bryan with a messed up elbow and then mentions it before/after it's "man Cena can never lose clean, fuck that shit". I mean really?). I think he looks strong, I think it's getting him over, I'm enjoying his work, so I (right now) have zero reasons to be mal-content with his position or the story he's involved in. 

Look, ten years from now, who knows where Ambrose will be (Answer: nobody knows, not even Trips or Dean himself). But IF the people that are (dare I say "overly") worried about Dean's future with this company are right.. if this is his last great storyline, and after this it's just obscurity and matches with Sheamus for life.. if he'll never reach his full potential (I don't think so.. but what if?).. wouldn't you rather take this moment right now and enjoy it for what it is than constantly secondguess bookingdecisions and talk about what hasn't happened yet? And IF the positive people are right.. if this is just the start of a beautiful career.. step one in a long ass story in which he ends up a multiple time WWEWHC.. wouldn't you regret worrying so much? Just seems like a ton of wasted negative energy... :draper2

Hey, different strokes for different folks I guess. Keep on trucking!


----------



## Deptford

Yeah it did touch home with me pretty hard. CZW is what I turned to when I quit watching WWE for a while. CZW kinda saved me from quitting wrestling altogether.  
I'm a sucker for hardcore wrestling. Part of the reason why I'm an Ambrose mark too hah.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*@BearGOAT* Everything you said is spot on.

But I guess some just prefer seeing the negatives without putting too much though in it like you :clap


----------



## Shenroe

RAVEN said:


> I think Dean wins but he won't be getting in most of the offense.
> 
> Usually the heel controls the majority of the match while the face keeps making occasional comebacks or "hope spots" which the heel keeps cutting off. The face then has to time his comeback well at the precise moment where the crowd will pop the biggest and from there a more back and forth ensues until the finish.
> 
> Ambrose has a kayfabe injured shoulder. Seth will work on that and Ambrose will do his best face in peril work. He will make comebacks but Rollins will play up his Architect moniker by outsmarting him and wresting back control at every turn. This also makes the crowd get behind Dean more and want to see him pull out the victory. Eventually he turns the tide and both exchange signature moves and near falls before Ambrose wins :shrug


:bosh6 My eyes


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

Bearodactyl said:


> He's thwarted the Authority's "plan B" twice now. He makes it clear in his promos he gives no fucks. He gets beat down, he comes back even harder, scrapping, biting, clawing. His entire reason for being right now is being the thorn in Rollins' paw. And the two times it actually MATTERED, i.e. the cash-ins, there he was. Succes.
> 
> His ENTIRE shtick works because he's constantly basically up shit's creek without a paddle, yet he just keeps going because you can't keep Dean Ambrose down. Just throws his body into harm's way, see what happens, if it doesn't work do it again and repeat ad nauseam until it DOES work. Without hardship, without losses, he's infinitely less entertaining.
> 
> So yes, I've reaaaally enjoyed his booking sofar. His 4 page article on the .com. His 2 succesfull attempts at cock-blocking Rollins. The way he talks to guys like Cena on live RAWs, no fucks given. He gets promo time what, every week give or take? On the live and unedited show. If that isn't a show of faith, I don't know what is. And yes, I don't care at all that an injured Ambrose gets jumped by three top authority guys, because that's how many people it'll kayfabe take to keep him down for the count for the rest of the show. I don't care he loses clean to Orton in a long ass fight which he dominates despite injury for quite some time, because when it matters (the cash-ins) he's RIGHT THERE (oh btw, I think it's hilarious how when Ambrose loses because of his shoulder it's like "clean loss, fuck his shoulder" even though commentary emphasises the fuck out of it and Orton focuses all his offence on it, but when Cena loses to Bryan with a messed up elbow and then mentions it before/after it's "man Cena can never lose clean, fuck that shit". I mean really?). I think he looks strong, I think it's getting him over, I'm enjoying his work, so I (right now) have zero reasons to be mal-content with his position or the story he's involved in.
> 
> Look, ten years from now, who knows where Ambrose will be (Answer: nobody knows, not even Trips or Dean himself). But IF the people that are (dare I say "overly") worried about Dean's future with this company are right.. if this is his last great storyline, and after this it's just obscurity and matches with Sheamus for life.. if he'll never reach his full potential (I don't think so.. but what if?).. wouldn't you rather take this moment right now and enjoy it for what it is than constantly secondguess bookingdecisions and talk about what hasn't happened yet? And IF the positive people are right.. if this is just the start of a beautiful career.. step one in a long ass story in which he ends up a multiple time WWEWHC.. wouldn't you regret worrying so much? Just seems like a ton of wasted negative energy... :draper2
> 
> Hey, different strokes for different folks I guess. Keep on trucking!


Excellent and refreshing post.


----------



## Black Widow

Nicole Queen said:


> Corey is fighter at heart, not a lover :lol Totally knew it. I no longer buy his smilies :side: No-selling all his smilies :side:


Hahaaa,same here.:side:





Ccoffey89 said:


> :lol It's not like I intended to. I just don't like reading the same thing over and over again. It gets redundant.
> 
> So what do you think is going to happen on Sunday? Clean win or dirty win, no contest, double count out, Possibly a double pin?



Tell me about it:lol
I'm hoping for Dean to win clean.I love Seth too:mark: but it's time for Dean to get his revenge.:
Knowing WWE,probably they will come up with some shit instead.:cuss:


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Excellent and refreshing post.


Really was an excellent post. Kudos Bear, you have an excellent grasp of things. I don't think I could have said it better.

People are still gonna bitch and moan, but just let them. I absolutely love the way Ambrose is being used. He is destined for greatness. I've seen some SD photos on twitter and Ambrose just looks badass as always. Can't wait to watch.


----------



## Deptford

you guys when I say hardcore wrestling I mean wrestling with weapons and stuff. Not the technical wrestle mat stuff  

Hey, Caly, why you didn't post the spoilers here >:-(


----------



## Telos

Bearodactyl said:


> He's thwarted the Authority's "plan B" twice now. He makes it clear in his promos he gives no fucks. He gets beat down, he comes back even harder, scrapping, biting, clawing. His entire reason for being right now is being the thorn in Rollins' paw. And the two times it actually MATTERED, i.e. the cash-ins, there he was. Succes.
> 
> His ENTIRE shtick works because he's constantly basically up shit's creek without a paddle, yet he just keeps going because you can't keep Dean Ambrose down. Just throws his body into harm's way, see what happens, if it doesn't work do it again and repeat ad nauseam until it DOES work. Without hardship, without losses, he's infinitely less entertaining.
> 
> So yes, I've reaaaally enjoyed his booking sofar. His 4 page article on the .com. His 2 succesfull attempts at cock-blocking Rollins. The way he talks to guys like Cena on live RAWs, no fucks given. He gets promo time what, every week give or take? On the live and unedited show. If that isn't a show of faith, I don't know what is. And yes, I don't care at all that an injured Ambrose gets jumped by three top authority guys, because that's how many people it'll kayfabe take to keep him down for the count for the rest of the show. I don't care he loses clean to Orton in a long ass fight which he dominates despite injury for quite some time, because when it matters (the cash-ins) he's RIGHT THERE (oh btw, I think it's hilarious how when Ambrose loses because of his shoulder it's like "clean loss, fuck his shoulder" even though commentary emphasises the fuck out of it and Orton focuses all his offence on it, but when Cena loses to Bryan with a messed up elbow and then mentions it before/after it's "man Cena can never lose clean, fuck that shit". I mean really?). I think he looks strong, I think it's getting him over, I'm enjoying his work, so I (right now) have zero reasons to be mal-content with his position or the story he's involved in.
> 
> Look, ten years from now, who knows where Ambrose will be (Answer: nobody knows, not even Trips or Dean himself). But IF the people that are (dare I say "overly") worried about Dean's future with this company are right.. if this is his last great storyline, and after this it's just obscurity and matches with Sheamus for life.. if he'll never reach his full potential (I don't think so.. but what if?).. wouldn't you rather take this moment right now and enjoy it for what it is than constantly secondguess bookingdecisions and talk about what hasn't happened yet? And IF the positive people are right.. if this is just the start of a beautiful career.. step one in a long ass story in which he ends up a multiple time WWEWHC.. wouldn't you regret worrying so much? Just seems like a ton of wasted negative energy... :draper2
> 
> Hey, different strokes for different folks I guess. Keep on trucking!


ALL the green rep. Right there. :rep


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Man what a roller coaster ride the last couple of months have been watching things play out between the gentlemen of the Shield. I been reading the arguments here and both sides make valid points so my head's spinning. I really do hope that Ambrose comes out strong and successful in the end, since right now he is my main reason for watching any WWE programming.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Man what a roller coaster ride the last couple of months have been watching things play out between the gentlemen of the Shield. I been reading the arguments here and both sides make valid points so my head's spinning. I really do hope that Ambrose comes out strong and successful in the end, since right now he is my main reason for watching any WWE programming.


It's always nice to see another face come in and say such things.  I hope for the same thing as well since I know he's capable of so much greater. The powers that be clearly show interest in Ambrose's character and they'd be fools (well, greater ones than they already are) to waste him.


----------



## Deptford

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Man what a roller coaster ride the last couple of months have been watching things play out between the gentlemen of the Shield. I been reading the arguments here and both sides make valid points so my head's spinning. I really do hope that Ambrose comes out strong and successful in the end, since right now he is my main reason for watching any WWE programming.


Hi I'm deptford :cheer:cheer

:dance:dance


----------



## Telos

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Man what a roller coaster ride the last couple of months have been watching things play out between the gentlemen of the Shield. I been reading the arguments here and both sides make valid points so my head's spinning. I really do hope that Ambrose comes out strong and successful in the end, since right now he is my main reason for watching any WWE programming.


Amen to that.


----------



## Deptford

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwBsgSr_LdY&feature=youtu.be 

Hi, I make new preview of battleground preview and uhh here is for all my Amhoes and Ambros


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Hello and thank you to CalamityGlitch & Deptford & Telos. I've posted twice or thrice in the Shield thread but I think this is the first time here. I followed, read and enjoyed the last few Shield threads and this thread but just don't post too often.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Hello and thank you to CalamityGlitch & Deptford & Telos. I've posted twice or thrice in the Shield thread but I think this is the first time here. I followed, read and enjoyed the last few Shield threads and this thread but just don't post too often.


Hello!! Welcome, I'm Corey! :dance:dance

I know all about the reading of threads without posting, I was a lurker here for 2 years before I made an account. He's the main reason I didn't stop watching back in 2012 when I heard about the Foley stuff, I wanted to see this guy debut so bad. :mark: I hope to see you around here more often. This place can get pretty crazy at times, but just have faith and keep believing in Ambrose!

:ambrose3


----------



## Deptford

yeah uhuh. Corey makes cool videos and Caly draws really good and I hate on Daniel Bryan  
And you'll meet the rest of the cast. Hope to see you around more Illuminati girl!! :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

That's not all you do Deptford! He makes reviews... and hates on Daniel Bryan! :lmao


----------



## Deptford

I'm gonna need to learn how to put videos in my sig or to just put spoiler tags in my sig soon so I won't have to keep whoring out links.


----------



## Joshi Judas

How wasted are you in that video Deppmeister? :lmao


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwBsgSr_LdY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Hi, I make new preview of battleground preview and uhh here is for all my Amhoes and Ambros


:lmao

I need to watch this whole video, but you had me laughing right from the beginning. Can't wait.

What drink was that in your hand? :homer2


----------



## Vics1971

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Man what a roller coaster ride the last couple of months have been watching things play out between the gentlemen of the Shield. I been reading the arguments here and both sides make valid points so my head's spinning. I really do hope that Ambrose comes out strong and successful in the end, since right now he is my main reason for watching any WWE programming.


Welcome Illuminati to the asylum, enjoy. :cheer 

Yep, It's a good thing to try to stay neutral and diplomatic with the arguments, and it's easier. I try to but no one takes any notice of me anyway unless I'm in a shiny happy mood, not even away from here. Long and short of it is, no one who has posted on this thread wants Ambrose to fail, we all just have our own thoughts and our own ways of putting that across, and that's how it should be. You can't change people and shouldn't try to.

Deptford, that was probably the most entertaining 20 mins I will have today, so thanks. You gave me a great idea too. I'm going to do a drinking game on Sunday. Hopefully if I work it out right I will be reasonably bladdered by the end of the Ambrose/Rollins match, so I won't give a crap what happens. I certainly won't get mad about it, I'm a happy drunk.:cheer


----------



## CALΔMITY

I take notice of you. I take notice of just about everyone. I just don't always have something to say.


----------



## Vics1971

Calamity Glitch said:


> I take notice of you. I take notice of just about everyone. I just don't always have something to say.


I know you do Cal, you were also one of the only people to welcome me to the Shield thread when I first posted, which I appreciate. I try not to post unless I have something to say too, which is best really.


----------



## Nicole Queen

SD is out :cheer

http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-smackdown/1575123-watch-wwe-smackdown-7-18-2014-18th-july-2014-hdtv-watch-online-download-*divx*.html



Spoiler:  SD thoughts



Dean with DEM pops during his promos - "But if you thought for one second that your little 3 on 1 attack was gonna keep me from being here tonight and more importantly keep me from destroying you Sunday at Battleground, then genius you're not as smart as you think you are! So I will ask you this one more time... Is that all you got? Is that all the Authority's got?" :banderas

Seth was pretty good, especially with that backhanded compliment "you're so talented but without me you're nothing" :lmao A bit too much confidence Seth :jericho3

"Mr Guts more than Brains" :lmao

Dean telling Kane to better break his shoulder/arm :banderas

A lot of Kane's offence was centered on Dean's injury and commentary constantly played that up, so I don't understand people bitching about having to let that "excuse" go, it's fucking Wrestling Psychology 101

TORNADO DDT :mark::mark::mark:

Kitchen sink :mark: Running Front Dropkick :mark: Missile Dropkick :mark::mark::mark: FLYING AMBROSE :mark::mark::mark::mark: 

Just as they were about to be counted out, Seth came out and hit Dean in the back with the briefcase

DAT curbstomp on the steel :cuss:

Dean with those bandages is :yum: :yum: :yum:





Spoiler:  some SD pics









































































Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Man what a roller coaster ride the last couple of months have been watching things play out between the gentlemen of the Shield. I been reading the arguments here and both sides make valid points so my head's spinning. I really do hope that Ambrose comes out strong and successful in the end, since right now he is my main reason for watching any WWE programming.


Welcome  :dance 

Hope you have a good time around here and share your thoughts with us! :


*@Shenroe* Your sig :lmao


----------



## Rap God

http://www.wwe.com/inside/dean-ambrose-interview-26469163
''*The Devil and Dean Ambrose: How The Lunatic Fringe became WWE's most dangerous man*''
:mark:


----------



## Black Widow

Atheati_Illuminati said:


> Man what a roller coaster ride the last couple of months have been watching things play out between the gentlemen of the Shield. I been reading the arguments here and both sides make valid points so my head's spinning. I really do hope that Ambrose comes out strong and successful in the end, since right now he is my main reason for watching any WWE programming.


New face: Welcome.


----------



## Bushmaster

Jarsy1 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/dean-ambrose-interview-26469163
> ''*The Devil and Dean Ambrose: How The Lunatic Fringe became WWE's most dangerous man*''
> :mark:


:lmao and people are legit worried about him and calling him a soon to be jobber. WWE knows Dean is tremendously talented, the guys in WWE are stupid but they aren't that stupid. Dean isn't the complete package like Seth but he is special on the mic which could mean a lot more to HHH and co.


Oh and new face in the Ambrose thread :StephenA


----------



## Empress

Welcome Atheati_Illuminati. :


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> SD is out :cheer
> 
> http://www.bollyrulez.net/wwe-smackdown/1575123-watch-wwe-smackdown-7-18-2014-18th-july-2014-hdtv-watch-online-download-*divx*.html
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  SD thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> Dean with DEM pops during his promos - "But if you thought for one second that your little 3 on 1 attack was gonna keep me from being here tonight and more importantly keep me from destroying you Sunday at Battleground, then genius you're not as smart as you think you are! So I will ask you this one more time... Is that all you got? Is that all the Authority's got?" :banderas
> 
> Seth was pretty good, especially with that backhanded compliment "you're so talented but without me you're nothing" :lmao A bit too much confidence Seth :jericho3
> 
> "Mr Guts more than Brains" :lmao
> 
> Dean telling Kane to better break his shoulder/arm :banderas
> 
> A lot of Kane's offence was centered on Dean's injury and commentary constantly played that up, so I don't understand people bitching about having to let that "excuse" go, it's fucking Wrestling Psychology 101
> 
> TORNADO DDT :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Kitchen sink :mark: Running Front Dropkick :mark: Missile Dropkick :mark::mark::mark: FLYING AMBROSE :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> 
> Just as they were about to be counted out, Seth came out and hit Dean in the back with the briefcase
> 
> DAT curbstomp on the steel :cuss:
> 
> Dean with those bandages is :yum: :yum: :yum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  some SD pics


Halfie busting them links out! :cheer


Spoiler:  "SD"



The promo was great, I liked how Seth was talking shit, He's so good at being a smug little bastard. Ambrose "It's time to face your fears. Come down here and taking your beating like a man" :banderas

That backstage segment with Kane and Rollins. "Leave just a little bit of life in him, so I can finish the job at Battle Ground." Seth with that confidence makes me think it'll bite him in the ass on Sunday.

The match with Kane was just was it needed to be. Kane targeting the shoulder the whole time, throwing Ambrose into the steel steps and whatnot. Also most of Ambrose's offense was taking a toll on the shoulder as well, tornado DDT, drop kick, missal dropkick, and the diving rope tackle. That Curb Stomp on the steel steps was a lot better set up than the one from this past Monday. Brutal. It really makes me think they will let Ambrose get the Win on Sunday, but something needs to happen to further the feud. Maybe this is where Ambrose stealing the case after the victory is just what this needs to let it continue.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Spoiler: Smackdown



I just saw Smackdown 
I want to see who says Dean looks weak on Smackdown.

He left Smackodwn look like one brave nuts that fight until the end and never give up.

Favorite part: Dean attacked kane even with the fire going

And something tells me that Dean will suffer what Bryan suffered, but Dean will continue to fight (because he will not be seriously injured) because JBL comment

WWE now includes Dean on promos to promote shows, at least included in this Smackdown (Orton, Dean, Bray and Roman)


----------



## Banez

SóniaPortugal said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw Smackdown
> I want to see who says Dean looks weak on Smackdown.
> 
> He left Smackodwn look like one brave nuts that fight until the end and never give up.
> 
> Favorite part: Dean attacked kane even with the fire going
> 
> And something tells me that Dean will suffer what *Brayn *suffered, but Dean will continue to fight (because he will not be seriously injured) because JBL comment
> 
> WWE now includes Dean on promos to promote shows, at least included in this Smackdown (Orton, Dean, Bray and Roman)





Spoiler: reply



it's Bryan... not Brayn.


----------



## Wynter

Banez, leave Sonia alone :no:


----------



## BrownianMotion

Black Widow said:


> I'm hoping for Dean to win clean.I love Seth too:mark: but it's time for Dean to get his revenge.:


----------



## Ccoffey89

So WWE has an article up on the best matches of 2014 so far.. The Shield vs Evolution from payback came in at #5 and The Shield vs Wyatt Family from Elimination Chamber came in at #1 http://www.wwe.com/inside/top-10-matches-of-2014-so-far


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Banez said:


> Spoiler: reply
> 
> 
> 
> it's Bryan... not Brayn.


Thank you very much
As it is not a name that I hear/write every day I get confused
And I'm not so much a fan, then do not memorized the name


----------



## Wynter

BrownianMotion said:


>


:lmao *dead* you are terrible.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> :lol oh. *Yeah I was just a CZW nerd  *
> 
> The Bryan thing was still lame just hearing about it back then and stuff.


Me too Deppie.. Strange for a girl though with all the violence but CZW had and still does have some great stuff going on.



Deptford said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwBsgSr_LdY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Hi, I make new preview of battleground preview and uhh here is for all my Amhoes and Ambros


You open up talking about a root canal :lmao
Dude, that's how much you give a shit about this raw review/battleground ppv
Still better than Reigns and Cena opening Raw :dance:cheer:cool2



Raven: Just want to say I read that Wrestling Enigma link you posted a couple of days back and _HOOOOLLLY SHIIIITTTT_ that was one awesome read. Honestly, I loved how the author completely had an answer for all of the loopholes that people were using when Seth turned. Really brilliant. So thanks for sharing that! :mark: :cheer


Now I'm gonna go watch Smackdown.... _BYEEEEEEE _





BrownianMotion said:


>



I concur


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wrestle Enigma is awesome.

What happened is, back during 2009-2011, Bleacher Report was this amazing website full of brilliant writers who wrote great opinion pieces, analysis etc. Then everyone got burnt out, started leaving etc, the comments section turned to shit and the writers today just copy paste from dirtsheets and stuff.


Three years later, I discover those lost writers on Wrestle Enigma :mark: :mark: And you can see the quality of their writing. Compare that to Current Bleacher Report :lmao :ti :duck


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WynterWarm12 said:


> Banez, leave Sonia alone :no:


I have no problem when I write something wrong in English, if it was in Portuguese I would be embarrassed 
When I make a mistake writing the names, warn
There is no problem


----------



## Nicole Queen

Just Dean's promo/match for those who don't want to watch the whole SD 
http://vimeo.com/101077837


Also, I saw this report for the Japan tour and I thought to share it:
_Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter

As previously reported, former Executive Vice President of Talent Relations, John Laurinaitis was on the WWE tour of Japan and was in charge of those events. He worked with Paul Heyman with some of the tour’s booking.

According to sources, some WWE talents were allowed to wrestle a more Japanese style during the events in Tokyo and Osaka. For example, one of the Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston matches was said to be laid out similar to a classic bout between Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn, who have previous experience working in Japan, were allowed to present Japanese style bouts. *Finally, while working with Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose was allowed to work like Terry Funk (which he asked permission to do) and worked trademark Terry Funk babyface spots into his matches with Rollins.*_



Spoiler:  some SD gifs


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwBsgSr_LdY&feature=youtu.be


That's why these reviews are so great! You have laughing the entire time bro. :lmao Talking about Daniel Bryan and Bo Dallas segment the other week, "I don't know who booked that shit, but good shit." (Y) :lol "F5 him through a window" :lamo You crack me up bro. 

Now I really wants some cheddar and sour cream ruffles...:side:



Nicole Queen said:


> According to sources, some WWE talents were allowed to wrestle a more Japanese style during the events in Tokyo and Osaka. For example, one of the Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston matches was said to be laid out similar to a classic bout between Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn, who have previous experience working in Japan, were allowed to present Japanese style bouts. *Finally, while working with Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose was allowed to work like Terry Funk (which he asked permission to do) and worked trademark Terry Funk babyface spots into his matches with Rollins.*[/I]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  some SD gifs


I wish I could video of the full match between them in Japan. That would be awesome to see!


----------



## Mad Jester

The way I see it, they're building up the street cred of Dean Ambrose. Instead of telling you how tough he is, they're showing you how tough he is. Superman booking isn't going to cut it. It's good for Dean to lose from time to time because that makes people care about him long term. It's good for Dean to lose from time to time because that makes his quest for retribution that much sweeter. I want to be given a reason to care and that's not going to happen if Dean is overcoming the odds in a single bound like you know who.

We need an underdog but we need an underdog who has the tenacity to bite back. I want to see ruthless aggression in the underdog. This was my main issue with the booking back when Daniel Bryan was in the underdog role, they didn't book him strong enough for me. But with Dean, so far he's being booked the way an underdog is supposed to. He may go down but he's going down swinging and if you leave him alive, you've fucked up. Now that's bad ass.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I like how on tumblr Smackdown is already gifs and videos
And Dean fanbase is faster doing this


----------



## Black Widow

Nicole Queen said:


> Just Dean's promo/match for those who don't want to watch the whole SD
> http://vimeo.com/101077837
> 
> 
> Also, I saw this report for the Japan tour and I thought to share it:
> _Source: The Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> As previously reported, former Executive Vice President of Talent Relations, John Laurinaitis was on the WWE tour of Japan and was in charge of those events. He worked with Paul Heyman with some of the tour’s booking.
> 
> According to sources, some WWE talents were allowed to wrestle a more Japanese style during the events in Tokyo and Osaka. For example, one of the Cesaro vs. Kofi Kingston matches was said to be laid out similar to a classic bout between Riki Choshu vs. Shinya Hashimoto. Adrian Neville and Sami Zayn, who have previous experience working in Japan, were allowed to present Japanese style bouts. *Finally, while working with Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose was allowed to work like Terry Funk (which he asked permission to do) and worked trademark Terry Funk babyface spots into his matches with Rollins.*_
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  some SD gifs



Thankkk youuu very much for that video.: I don't have to wait.:
and thanks for that Japan report.I want to see a video of that too.:mark:


----------



## cokecan567

I hope they build up ambrose and not waste this guy. The man is a really good worker imo and probably the current best mic worker on the roster.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Mad Jester said:


> The way I see it, they're building up the street cred of Dean Ambrose. Instead of telling you how tough he is, they're showing you how tough he is. Superman booking isn't going to cut it. It's good for Dean to lose from time to time because that makes people care about him long term. It's good for Dean to lose from time to time because that makes his quest for retribution that much sweeter. I want to be given a reason to care and that's not going to happen if Dean is overcoming the odds in a single bound like you know who.
> 
> We need an underdog but we need an underdog who has the tenacity to bite back. I want to see ruthless aggression in the underdog. This was my main issue with the booking back when Daniel Bryan was in the underdog role, they didn't book him strong enough for me. But with Dean, so far he's being booked the way an underdog is supposed to. He may go down but he's going down swinging and if you leave him alive, you've fucked up. Now that's bad ass.


Daniel Bryan and Dean Ambrose are playing different characters. 

Daniel Bryan wasn't a ruthless badass psycho like Ambrose. He was the prototypical underdog. Undersized, not build like your typical main eventer, etc. His booking was perfect for the character he was playing. Also, he won virtually every match he was in with the exception of very few in which he was screwed by the Authority. Underdog booking was very much appropriate for him. Even though he was getting beat down often, he was still winning matches - and winning them clean.

Ambrose is more like Steve Austin than like Daniel Bryan. Underdog booking is less appropriate for him. He can lose matches here and there on rare occasions and get beat down when outnumbered, but it shouldn't be a regular occurrence. He needs to find ways to outsmart the Authority and unleash his psychotic rage on them. At least from time to time.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Mike and Billy show - Dean Ambrose Interview*


----------



## Nicole Queen

Mad Jester said:


> The way I see it, they're building up the street cred of Dean Ambrose. Instead of telling you how tough he is, they're showing you how tough he is. Superman booking isn't going to cut it. It's good for Dean to lose from time to time because that makes people care about him long term. It's good for Dean to lose from time to time because that makes his quest for retribution that much sweeter. I want to be given a reason to care and that's not going to happen if Dean is overcoming the odds in a single bound like you know who.
> 
> *We need an underdog but we need an underdog who has the tenacity to bite back.* I want to see ruthless aggression in the underdog. This was my main issue with the booking back when Daniel Bryan was in the underdog role, they didn't book him strong enough for me. But with Dean, so far he's being booked the way an underdog is supposed to. *He may go down but he's going down swinging and if you leave him alive, you've fucked up. Now that's bad ass.*


:clap Excellent.

Not to beat a dead horse around, but people tend to overlook this is seems. We've discussed plenty about Dean being booked as underdog and him having to win from time to time, but it looks to me as if some forget this little part where you can beat Dean as much as you want but in the end "You're gonna have to run me over with a car to get rid of me, sunshine." :lol

I'm gonna continue enjoying his booking thus far because he might have lost a couple of times but he comes back to try and get revenge like MITB and even if he's not suceesful right now in this, he still fucks over Seth and his loses in matches don't take away from the fact that you know Dean will do everything possible to not let Seth win that grand prize.



SóniaPortugal said:


> *Mike and Billy show - Dean Ambrose Interview*


Thanks Sonia :dance


_
“*I don’t think this is going to be the end,*” he said. “*I think me and him are going to be at each other’s throats and tearing it up and having spectacular matches for years and years down the line, but you’re going to get to see the first ones this Sunday.*”

Ambrose made it clear that not only is he not taking Rollins’ betrayal lightly, he may even end up going TOO far in his vengeance.

“*If I’m wronged, it gets ugly,*” he said. “*I hold grudges…I’m going to take it way too far. If you steal my mail, I will slash all four of your tires, throw a brick through your front window, and kidnap your dog.*”

*Ambrose has earned the reputation of a loose cannon*, and he prefers it that way. He likened his in-match strategy to floating down a river, never knowing exactly where it’s going to go, and his lifestyle to “living on the edge of a lightning bolt.”
_

(x) from the interview

DAT _*BOLIEVE*_ :banderas :lmao

Titty Master :ambrose3



Spoiler:  some more SD gifs


----------



## Ccoffey89

SóniaPortugal said:


> *Mike and Billy show - Dean Ambrose Interview*


Great interview! Some of my thoughts on it....


"I don't think this is gonna be the end, I see a long list of injuries I'm going to give to Seth over the YEARS to come." -Dean Ambrose :banderas

:lmao at him trying to explain the saw spot. "It's not like I did it to myself, I was attacked by a big gargantuan man"

That Hunter S. Thompson comparison from the interviewer!:mark: 

Dat bromance with him and Roman still alive :banderas 

Ambrose trying to play dumb about being the "Titty Master"  He knows damn well how that shit got started. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> *Mike and Billy show - Dean Ambrose Interview*


Cheers!

I love him bringing up how it's full circle re: him and Rollins meeting in Tampa again. :mark:

Him mentioning Lebron James gif :lmao

"Even Steven's you got one, I got one. NO." Yes! 

Not the electric saw _again_ :no:

I love how much his personality came out in this interview especially. 

"The important thing to take from this is to get back up" I swear to god he followed that up by saying BO-Lieve. :lmao 
_LAWWDDD _HELP MEEEEE

Every time we talk of the debut they manage to drop in the word 'turtlenecks'. Dang they hated them so much. Jesus I loved them so much. I always thought they should've made them a seasonal thing, ya know, whipped 'em out in the winter :lol
Y'all know that could've been a thing :cool2

The Titty Master mentioned fpalm :lmao 
"You're a big hero to the internet fans..."

His response fucking killed that as well - "Well, I don't do the internet thing much." :lmao




Spoiler: smackdown



Taking the piss outta Seth at the beginning. That's my boy :banderas

Hahahaha the band aids/plasters over his face. Walking cartoon.
:lmao :lmao

What's with the fake pops? They ain't needed man. fpalm

Lol first time ever Seth? Bro, memory of a fish or what? :lol

"Tweaked my knee on Monday so I'm not medically cleared" lollll :lol perfecto

This back and forth between Ambrose and Rollins like little school boys in a playground haha :lenny

"Leave just a little bit of life in him so I can finish the job at battleground" Oh my god how awesome was that one line. So sadistic. Wonderful little snippet into the other side of Rollins heel mind.

Shit Ambrose looks MASSIVE

Anyone else just love how Ambrose said "arguin'" on the raw recap that they showed a bazillion times 

Lol did anyone notice the botch of Ambrose's video before they quickly cut to Kane's - sort it out wwe fpalm

I love Ambrose just attacking Kane from behind for the opener. His desperation is so great sometimes :lol

"Come on, you better squeeze the hell outta that Kane" shit I loved the light trash talk. He thrives off the pain. 

"Kane you suck" chants.
Ambrose working his face role so well people are actually bothered to start a negative Kane chant :lmao

Literally shouted "no fuck off Rollins" when he appeared with the case and attacked from behind. This is still real to me damnit :lol

Lol Rollins shaking his knee out like - what injury ha!

Omg Rollins slapping Ambrose face. I swear Seth you had better watch your back in November. I may forgive but I don't forget :lmao

"I'm the man around here now. You don't mess with me" :lmao

Decent match enough to keep you interested but you knew that it wasn't ever going to get outta first gear because the Rollins attack was the main attraction. Pumped to see these two tear up the house on Sunday! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Black Widow

Very cool and funny interview.I love how he played that he doesn't know about the "Titty master" thing.:lol
So,the fans are making this up,ha? Bad Dean :lmao
Thanks for posting,Sónia.


----------



## NeyNey

SóniaPortugal said:


> *Mike and Billy show - Dean Ambrose Interview*


I swear to god, jesus, maria and josef, that Horse and Bolieve comment.. really? Really?
I don't even know man, I can't even count how often Ambrose made me a bigger fan of his... 
I'm just at a point right now where I feel so stupid, 'cause I mean it's almost fucking nothing, just a thrown in comment, I know but it really gives so much to me right now what the fuck. 
Such a .. no.. no I.. nothing would express what I feel right now...
What the fuck...

Had no idea that he doesn't know why the people call him titty master. 
LOL his commentary on the internet again... :kobe9


----------



## OMGeno

Black Widow said:


> Very cool and funny interview.I love how he played that he doesn't know about the "Titty master" thing.:lol
> So,the fans are making this up,ha? Bad Dean :lmao
> Thanks for posting,Sónia.


I haven't listened to the interview (I'm at work) but when was it from?... Because...










:cool2


----------



## Reaper

^Something tells me he had no clue that he'd become a sex symbol in the WWE. I suppose that's part of his sex appeal.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> I swear to god, jesus, maria and josef, that Horse and Bolieve comment.. really? Really?
> I don't even know man, I can't even count how often Ambrose made me a bigger fan of his...
> I'm just at a point right now where I feel so stupid, 'cause I mean it's almost fucking nothing, just a thrown in comment, I know but it really gives so much to me right now what the fuck.
> Such a .. no.. no I.. nothing would express what I feel right now...
> What the fuck...
> *
> Had no idea that he doesn't know why the people call him titty master. *
> LOL his commentary on the internet again... :kobe9


He does know though Ney, that's why he jumped all over that shit like 'I have no idea what you're talking about' -insert shifty eyes here-



















DUDE you DREW little titties onto your cheekbone. You know what the hell we are talking about :lel




OMGeno said:


> I haven't listened to the interview (I'm at work) but when was it from?... Because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2


Pissed as fuuuuckkk :lmao
Lol this dickhead with his union jack shirt when in Nottingham. 
Knew this was familiar. Trying to get into that hotel was a nightmare. 


Can someone stick Ambrose's head on the Bo-Leave emoticon. I just want the massive thumb and his face. Cheers :cheer


----------



## Black Widow

OMGeno said:


> I haven't listened to the interview (I'm at work) but when was it from?... Because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2


I do have this pic.LOL!
The interview? I don't know,I guess you have to ask the girl who posted it not me,but it's new for sure because they talked about Battleground .In the end they told him that they saw a man with sign "Titty master" and asked if he knows what is that about and he said "No"

:lmao:lmao


----------



## OMGeno

What a lying little shit :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

OMGeno said:


> I haven't listened to the interview (I'm at work) but when was it from?... Because...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2


He mentions the match he's about to have with Rollins so I think it's fairly new.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Ambrose always being so modest. He's the one who wrote titty master on his wrist tape with tits on his face. He can't have believed that it wouldn't have made it's way to the interweb. Even if he doesn't do the internet thing he should know better. :lol


----------



## OMGeno

Ccoffey89 said:


> Ambrose always being so modest. He's the one who wrote titty master on his wrist tape with tits on his face. He can't have believed that it wouldn't have made it's way to the interweb. Even if he doesn't do the internet thing he should know better. :lol


Considering he seems to know how crazy some of his internet fans are.


----------



## Black Widow

Come on guys,of course he knows.:lol
People talk about this all the time,there are memes on facebook,it's literally everywhere.Even if he forgot writing that,he remembered when everyone started talking about it.
He decided to play innocent in that interview,but he is not.::lol


----------



## kariverson

Is it me or the injury bandages on Ambrose actually cover a newly made tattoo on his shoulder? Something was clearly visible under and around his bandages in smackdown in more than one area.


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> Considering he seems to know how crazy some of his internet fans are.


Exactly! He's mentioned that before, but when asked about how the "Titty Master" got started he's quick to say "I have no idea what you're talking about" :side: :lmao:lmao Way to play it off Dean! Way to play it off. 



kariverson said:


> Is it me or the injury bandages on Ambrose actually cover a newly made tattoo on his shoulder? Something was clearly visible under and around his bandages in smackdown in more than one area.


I noticed that too. But I think it was more of a black padding of some kind. Who knows maybe he did get a tat...


----------



## tylermoxreigns

kariverson said:


> Is it me or the injury bandages on Ambrose actually cover a newly made tattoo on his shoulder? Something was visible under and a bit around his bandages in smackdown in more than one area.


The black stuff underneath? I think it's just a sort of webbing that holds stuff into place/makes bandages more comfortable. He usually wears is underneath his hand/wrist tape.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

OMGeno said:


> I haven't listened to the interview (I'm at work) but when was it from?... Because...


*WWE’s Dean Ambrose Sets The Record Straight on a Hot Internet Trend with Mike & Billy*


> WWE Battleground happens this Sunday, July 20 on the WWE Network, and Mike & Billy previewed the action with WWE’s own Dean Ambrose, formerly of The Shield.
> 
> Ambrose finally set the record straight with the guys on a certain nickname he’d “earned” recently. A trend emerged on Reddit while Ambrose was still in The Shield, when a fan held a sign referring to the superstar as the “Ti**y Master”. The moniker grew to become Ambrose’s unofficial nickname on the internet, but he quickly shot it down, claiming he’d never even heard that before.
> 
> “That’s why I don’t do the internet very much,” joked Ambrose, who has tweeted just three times since joining Twitter in 2012.
> 
> Ambrose faces former Shield partner Seth Rollins at Sunday’s pay-per-view. The two came up through the ranks together, but since Rollins betrayed the Shield the animosity has only grown. Ambrose promises this is only the beginning of an epic rivalry.
> 
> “I don’t think this is going to be the end,” he said. “I think me and him are going to be at each other’s throats and tearing it up and having spectacular matches for years and years down the line, but you’re going to get to see the first ones this Sunday.”
> 
> Ambrose made it clear that not only is he not taking Rollins’ betrayal lightly, he may even end up going TOO far in his vengeance.
> 
> “If I’m wronged, it gets ugly,” he said. “I hold grudges…I’m going to take it way too far. If you steal my mail, I will slash all four of your tires, throw a brick through your front window, and kidnap your dog.”
> 
> Ambrose has earned the reputation of a loose cannon, and he prefers it that way. He likened his in-match strategy to floating down a river, never knowing exactly where it’s going to go, and his lifestyle to “living on the edge of a lightning bolt.”
> 
> While he craves danger and enjoys unpredictability, Ambrose would not recommend his style to anyone else.
> 
> Listen to the full interview below. Warning: Language is slightly NSFW.


----------



## Black Widow

He better never ever look at WWE Memes page on Facebook if he didn't yet.

























:lmao:lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Best one has to be this one:


----------



## Black Widow

tylermoxreigns said:


> Best one has to be this one:


LOL! Good one.


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Best one has to be this one:


HAHAHA:lmaoHAHA:lol That is too funny. You gals are too much. :lmao 

He would say something like that though wouldn't he?:lol


----------



## Black Widow

Ccoffey89 said:


> HAHAHA:lmaoHAHA:lol That is too funny. You gals are too much. :lmao
> 
> He would say something like that though wouldn't he?:lol


Yes and later he would act like he didn't say it.:lmao
Our Ambrose is an angel guys.::lol


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> The black stuff underneath? I think it's just a sort of webbing that holds stuff into place/makes bandages more comfortable. He usually wears is underneath his hand/wrist tape.


Plus remember that ollld shield survey in the wwe mag to see which Shield member you were? I think the answer that stated a preference for no tattoos on women corresponded with Ambrose. So unless those answers were completely fabricated it's safe to say that Ambrose is just not a tattoo guy in general.


----------



## Deptford

RAVEN said:


> How wasted are you in that video Deppmeister? :lmao


I am wasted and other stuff lol. Takes one to know one Raven  

so hungover... 


Sith Rollins said:


> Oh and new face in the Ambrose thread :StephenA


Halfiee :cheer:cheer 

Halfie technically you are new face in the Ambrose thread too  but am glad to see face :dance:dance


----------



## Wynter

Deppie, I want you to share whatever you were on in that video :lmao

Your give a fuck levels were at an all time low 

Fucking Torito wrestles better than Bryan :lmao

I love you <3


----------



## RatedR10

RE: Ambrose/Rollins, just please let that shit go all the way to Hell in a Cell.

DQ finish on Sunday
No Holds Barred at Summerslam (Rollins via interference)
Last man standing at Night of Champions (double countout)
Hell in a Cell @ the PPV (Ambrose wins, blow off match)


----------



## LokiAmbrose

“I hold grudges…I’m going to take it way too far. If you steal my mail, I will slash all four of your tires, throw a brick through your front window, and kidnap your dog.”

That reminds me of his promo before his I Quit match against Jacobs.

His match against Seth Rollins should be a gimmick match, but I can understand that they are probably saving it for Summerslam or maybe we'll see a Hell In A Cell if I'm allowed to dream.


----------



## OMGeno

I'm not sure that Rollins/Ambrose should have 4 PPV matches in a row. By the end of it, it's going to feel so played out. They should both start other feuds after Summerslam and then end up back on each other by HIAC. If Reigns is facing Trips at SS, that frees up a quick feud with either Kane (yawn) or Orton possibly.


----------



## Wynter

I want a full on Orton vs Ambrose feud in the future. I need them to have a Crazy Off in the ring :dance

Psycho Orton vs Unhinged Dean. *throws money at WWE*

Book it! :mark:

Make both those fuckers heel. I don't even care if it's not a regular occurrence, make it happen with them :lol Crowd would be behind Ambrose anyways, so it would kind of be like Face vs Heel regardless :


----------



## Ccoffey89

OMGeno said:


> I'm not sure that Rollins/Ambrose should have 4 PPV matches in a row. By the end of it, it's going to feel so played out. They should both start other feuds after Summerslam and then end up back on each other by HIAC. If Reigns is facing Trips at SS, that frees up a quick feud with either Kane (yawn) or Orton possibly.


I would like to see an Orton/Ambrose mini rivalry for NOC and Rollins could do a mini feud with Jericho. 

We already know Ambrose and Orton have great chemistry and that would be a good big win for Ambrose on PPV. Then you have Rollins vs Y2J that would be a classic in ring match up. I think that is the way things should go for NOC, then bring the Focus back to Ambrose and Rollins for HIAC, unless they find a way to keep everyone invested in the Dean/Seth feud for that long.


----------



## OMGeno

I would love to see a mini feud with Orton between SS and NOC and then back to Rollins for HIAC to finish the feud for now and then a full out feud with Orton this winter.


----------



## Deptford

Wynter boo I haven't seen you!!! 
I want an Ambrose and Orton rivalry!! It's a dream feud! 
:mark:


----------



## Deptford

Black Widow said:


> :lmao:lmao


:lmao this is why I want the feud too. I could legit see Ambrose cutting a promo like this!!! :dance:dance


----------



## Wynter

Deptford said:


> Wynter boo I haven't seen you!!!
> I want an Ambrose and Orton rivalry!! It's a dream feud!
> :mark:


Me too :mark:

That's one of the feuds I've been craving for. I mean, them having a match is cool and all, but I'd love for them have a full on blood feud.

And the match they would put on at a PPV :wall

The antics alone would be :banderas

I just need Randy to be full on crazy and not phone it in. I would be set :mark:


----------



## Banez

if wynter gets what deppie has used all hell will break loose :no:

Dean vs. Randy would possibly deliver... but they've had a match already right? Is there any wrestlers that Dean hasn't faced 1on1 like.. ever?


----------



## The True Believer

Banez said:


> if wynter gets what deppie has used all hell will break loose :no:
> 
> Dean vs. Randy would possibly deliver... but they've had a match already right? Is there any wrestlers that Dean hasn't faced 1on1 like.. ever?


:cena3


----------



## Banez

The True Believer said:


> :cena3


let me refrase that...

Any wrestler, that SELLS the opponent after the match?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> :lmao this is why I want the feud too. I could legit see Ambrose cutting a promo like this!!! :dance:dance


Ambrose could mock Orton and the "voices in his head" 

Ambrose and a full on psycho Orton would be phenomenal! :mark: It would be the battle of who's crazier and more messed up in the head. I put my money on Ambrose, but Orton back in the day was great as well.

















Let the battle of insanity begin! :mark:



WynterWarm12 said:


> Me too :mark:
> 
> That's one of the feuds I've been craving for. I mean, them having a match is cool and all, but I'd love for them have a full on blood feud.
> 
> And the match they would put on at a PPV :wall
> 
> The antics alone would be :banderas
> 
> *I just need Randy to be full on crazy and not phone it in. I would be set* :mark:


This right here :banderas

This has to happen now!! :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

Banez said:


> let me refrase that...
> 
> Any wrestler, that SELLS the opponent after the match?


What'd you mean? Cena's a great seller.


----------



## Alphy B

Ccoffey89 said:


> Ambrose could mock Orton and the "voices in his head"
> 
> Ambrose and a full on psycho Orton would be phenomenal! :mark: It would be the battle of who's crazier and more messed up in the head. I put my money on Ambrose, but Orton back in the day was great as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the battle of insanity begin! :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> This right here :banderas
> 
> This has to happen now!! :mark:


Omg, that would be amazing. They should do this for wrestlemania :mark:


----------



## Black Widow

I just found this.:mark::mark:


----------



## Telos

Black Widow said:


> I just found this.:mark::mark:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: large pic


:mark::mark::mark:

3 hours until SD, 51 hours until BG


----------



## Ccoffey89

TELOS going to be counting down the minutes soon!! So will I though :side: :mark: 

I cannot wait for this match at BG. I got a couple songs in mind to use for the video I'm going to make. It's down to "I Stand Alone" by Godsmack or "You're going down" by Sick Puppies. Leaning more to "I Stand Alone" just because Godsmack was one of my favorite bands growing up and its a lot longer than the other one so I can tell more of the story involved with the match. Either way I'm going to try to make it as epic as possible. Which shouldn't be too hard since the match itself will be pretty damn epic I'm thinking. :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Ambrose peeps should set up a chat for BG :cheer

Even you are invited, Nicole  *withers under Nicole's glare*


----------



## Black Widow

Ccoffey89 said:


> TELOS going to be counting down the minutes soon!! So will I though :side: :mark:
> 
> I cannot wait for this match at BG. I got a couple songs in mind to use for the video I'm going to make. It's down to "I Stand Alone" by Godsmack or "You're going down" by Sick Puppies. Leaning more to "I Stand Alone" just because Godsmack was one of my favorite bands growing up and its a lot longer than the other one so I can tell more of the story involved with the match. Either way I'm going to try to make it as epic as possible. Which shouldn't be too hard since the match itself will be pretty damn epic I'm thinking. :mark:


Not using my song?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Black Widow said:


> Not using my song?


:lmao I would, like I said I already considered Seven Dust, but it's too short. I want at least a 4 minute + song. If someone can provide a better alternative I'm willing to listen. It's not like I've made my mind up completely. :lol


----------



## Black Widow

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao I would, like I said I already considered Seven Dust, but it's too short. I want at least a 4 minute + song. If someone can provide a better alternative I'm willing to listen. It's not like I've made my mind up completely. :lol


:lol 
I'm just kidding with you.My love for you will never fade away. :lol:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao I would, like I said I already considered Seven Dust, but it's too short. I want at least a 4 minute + song. If someone can provide a better alternative I'm willing to listen. It's not like I've made my mind up completely. :lol


Does music genre matter/factor in?



WynterWarm12 said:


> Ambrose peeps should set up a chat for BG :cheer
> 
> Even you are invited, Nicole  *withers under Nicole's glare*


Wait, can I be in this one finally or am I still suspect/persona non grata?


----------



## Deptford

Cprey didn't use my song either :side: 

:lol look at what you've gotten yourself into!


----------



## Wynter

Bearodactyl said:


> Does music genre matter/factor in?
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, can I be in this one finally or am I still suspect/persona non grata?


Of course you're invinted! :cheer

We can make an official Dean Ambrose chat or whatever :dance I mean, if anyone even wants to do it :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Bearodactyl said:


> Does music genre matter/factor in?


Well I'm thinking something rock/metal maybe but I'm willing to try anything I guess. Something that will incorporate the betrayal and intensity in this feud. 

Let's put it like this, if someone were to watch it without knowing the Ambrose/Rollins history I would like them to be able to get the whole story just from the match and the music that goes with it. I had in mind at one point Bullet for my Valentine's song "4 Words (To Choke Upon)" Because they have the whole verse that says "Betrayed one more time, But somewhere down that line You're gonna get what's coming to you, Pull the knife out from my back, Soon I'm the one that's on attack, Can't wait to return the favour" Then the chorus says "4 words to choke upon, look..at...me...now!"

But that song is a little too screamo I think and some people not want to watch it because of that, plus they might not be able to understand what's being said.

Picking a song is a lot harder when you're doing it for an audience..:lol

Edit-Anyone feel free to suggest a song you might think can fit this feud..I'd like to be around 4 minutes or longer to get the whole story in there. 

And can I join the chat??


----------



## Black Widow

Deptford said:


> Cprey didn't use my song either :side:
> 
> :lol look at what you've gotten yourself into!


Deep inside he's a very bad person,but he try to make us believe that he's good.:side::lol


----------



## Wynter

I'll make a chat if anyone wants to. It would be kind of cool to talk everyone during Battleground and mark out 

Just have to think of an official name for the chat and I can get it up and running :dance

Any ideas?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Forkboxxx :waffle


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> Cprey didn't use my song either :side:
> 
> :lol look at what you've gotten yourself into!





Black Widow said:


> Deep inside he's a very bad person,but he try to make us believe that he's good.:side::lol


I'm digging my self into a hole aren't I? :lmao I like both of your songs, I just would like a song around 4 minutes or more. I wanna make sure I can get in a lot of the storytelling in the match. 

I'm not a bad person...Really I'm not. 



Bearodactyl said:


> Forkboxxx :waffle


What Bear said! The waffle makes it legit!


----------



## Wynter

Bearodactyl said:


> Forkboxxx :waffle


:lol Long live the fork!

You and your waffle <3


----------



## Telos

WynterWarm12 said:


> Deppie, I want you to share whatever you were on in that video :lmao
> 
> Your give a fuck levels were at an all time low
> 
> Fucking Torito wrestles better than Bryan :lmao
> 
> I love you <3


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That Bryan burial in the video, it's worth watching just for those rants

"That's where he belongs!" :lol

"This aint no Battlegrouuuuund." :lol


----------



## PUNKY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'll make a chat if anyone wants to. It would be kind of cool to talk everyone during Battleground and mark out
> 
> Just have to think of an official name for the chat and I can get it up and running :dance
> 
> Any ideas?


Wait so is our normal chat dead now lol ? Or you abandoning the rest of us to make a new one. Sub wont be happy girl. :


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> That Bryan burial in the video, it's worth watching just for those rants
> 
> "That's where he belongs!" :lol
> 
> "This aint no Battlegrouuuuund." :lol


:agree: Even though I'm a fan of Bryan's in ring work, I find it hilarious at how much Dept loathes him.


----------



## Black Widow

Can I come to this chat??:





Ccoffey89 said:


> I'm digging my self into a hole aren't I? :lmao I like both of your songs, I just would like a song around 4 minutes or more. I wanna make sure I can get in a lot of the storytelling in the match.
> 
> I'm not a bad person...Really I'm not.



Save it! :side: :lol:


----------



## Romangirl252

I want come to the chat...listening to the Ambrose interview


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> :agree: Even though I'm a fan of Bryan's in ring work, I find it hilarious at how much Dept loathes him.


Same boat here. Deptford is a riot. :

"Throw Daniel Bryan off the titantron" damn :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

PUNKY said:


> Wait so is our normal chat dead now lol ? Or you abandoning the rest of us to make a new one. Sub wont be happy girl. :


Well I was never allowed in there for some reason so :draper2 I'd LOVE to be in a chat with my fellow Ambros and Amhoes during PPV's and weekly programming. Not that I don't enjoy my private chats with Wynter mind you, but getting excluded "just cause" never really felt very nice, so I'm actually happy I might be getting at least partially included now. Ya know?

Also yes, the waffle makes everything legit :waffle

Oh and @Corey, how about this one? Over 5 minutes and lends itself perfectly to the topic at hand:


----------



## Banez

PUNKY said:


> Wait so is our normal chat dead now lol ? Or you abandoning the rest of us to make a new one. Sub wont be happy girl. :


she wouldn't dare to abandon us :lol


----------



## Wynter

Anyone who wants to join can come :dance I just have to get it up and running 

@Punky, I'm not abandoning the Shield chat  I just will be going back and forth like the whore I am :


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> Same boat here. Deptford is a riot. :
> 
> "Throw Daniel Bryan off the titantron" damn :lmao


"F5 him though the window" :lmao 

He made me want some damn cheesy ruffles though, I'll tell you that.:side:

*@BlackWidow* Fine, I don't need to explain myself anyways!:evil: :dance


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> "F5 him though the window" :lmao
> 
> He made me want some damn cheesy ruffles though, I'll tell you that.:side:
> 
> *@BlackWidow* Fine, I don't need to explain myself anyways!:evil: :dance


Yeah I'm craving some potato chips now myself. :lol

"I can't tell them apart" (Deppie referring to Naomi and Cameron) :lmao

If only we could all watch a PPV together in-person. I'd like to see how everyone's reactions are to Ambrose and stuff.


----------



## Black Widow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Anyone who wants to join can come :dance I just have to get it up and running



AWESOME!!:dance:dance Let me know when it's time.:





Ccoffey89 said:


> *@BlackWidow* Fine, I don't need to explain myself anyways!:evil: :dance


Anddd I don't need to watch your video: Okay,I do need,but because of Seth and Dean,not because of you.:cool2


----------



## Wynter

I had to try a million names before it finally took one. Kept getting the message "group name is reserved." :homer2

Sigh, I liked Forkboxxx :lol Well, here ya go. Save the link for Battleground  I'll make another one if someone suggests a new name


----------



## PUNKY

Bearodactyl said:


> Well I was never allowed in there for some reason so :draper2 I'd LOVE to be in a chat with my fellow Ambros and Amhoes during PPV's and weekly programming. Not that I don't enjoy my private chats with Wynter mind you, *but getting excluded "just cause" never really felt very nice, so I'm actually happy I might be getting at least partially included now. Ya know?
> *
> Also yes, the waffle makes everything legit :waffle
> 
> Oh and @Corey, how about this one? Over 5 minutes and lends itself perfectly to the topic at hand:


Never realised that bear. It's nothing personal though, Weve just been trolled a few times so some of us are a bit weary about other people joining cos we wern't sure how they got in. Least we can talk in wynters new one. :dance


WynterWarm12 said:


> Anyone who wants to join can come :dance I just have to get it up and running
> 
> @Punky, I'm not abandoning the Shield chat  I just will be going back and forth like the whore I am :


Good, You better not !!! And yeah i wanna be in this new Ambrose one too. 









EDIT alright just seen the link. cool.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Bearodactyl said:


> Oh and @Corey, how about this one? Over 5 minutes and lends itself perfectly to the topic at hand:


Damn! :banderas That is a bad ass song.I legit had goosebumps at the end. Not usually the kind of music I listen to but it's mesmerizing as hell.

"Seven devils all around you, Seven devils in my house, They were there when I woke up this morning, and I'll be dead before the day is done...." So catchy! (Y) 

I looked up the lyrics to it and played the song while reading the lyrics, you're right the whole thing screams betrayal, and fits Ambrose's side of of the story, which is what I wanted of course. 

Not sure how well this would be for a wrestling match tribute but I'm intrigued to see if it works for it. *Anyone else have any thoughts of this song being the one I use*? I'm willing to give it a try. 




Telos said:


> Yeah I'm craving some potato chips now myself. :lol
> 
> "I can't tell them apart" (Deppie referring to Naomi and Cameron) :lmao
> 
> *If only we could all watch a PPV together in-person. I'd like to see how everyone's reactions are to Ambrose and stuff*.


I would love to chill with all of you peeps and mark the fuck out with you!


----------



## CALΔMITY

WynterWarm12 said:


> I had to try a million names before it finally took one. Kept getting the message "group name is reserved." :homer2
> 
> Sigh, I liked Forkboxxx :lol Well, here ya go. Save the link for Battleground  I'll make another one if someone suggests a new name
> 
> http://xat.com/WWEisDeanAmbrose


Unless you guys don't care about the risks anymore you probably shouldn't openly advertise. :argh:

I remember how out of hand things got that one time trolls invaded the chat.


----------



## Wynter

Calamity Glitch said:


> Unless you guys don't care about the risks anymore you probably shouldn't openly advertise. :argh:
> 
> I remember how out of hand things got that one time trolls invaded the chat.


True. Just inbox me for the link people and anyone who quoted me with the link showing, just take it out :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Caly did it :lmao


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*WWE App Photo*


----------



## SóniaPortugal

"Dean Ambrose just moments before kicking off tonight's #SmackDown! #WWE"


----------



## Ccoffey89

SóniaPortugal said:


> *WWE App Photo*


*That pic is SICK!!* :banderas *Hannibal Ambrose anyone*??


----------



## Empress

I love his theme song now. Another good promo. 

I can dig Ambrose being loose in the head. He'd pull it off. LOL, he already has been.


----------



## deathslayer

SóniaPortugal said:


> *WWE App Photo*


This looks SIICCCKKK!! :mark::mark:


----------



## Black Widow

Hannibal Ambrose:mark::mark:
And people are trying to convince me that WWE will bury Ambrose...:lmao
They just compared him to Hannibal Lecter for God's sake.:dance:dance


----------



## Wynter

Man, that pic is fucking sick :mark: Holy shit :faint:


----------



## Empress

WynterWarm12 said:


> Man, that pic is fucking sick :mark: Holy shit :faint:


Is the chat broken? I tried to join but no one was there. 

I will be more than happy to say that I was wrong about the WWE turning Ambrose into Daniel Bryan 2.0 if they are leading to his beatdowns going somewhere.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

DEAN AMBROSE'S CRAZY CAREER: PHOTOS

Track Dean Ambrose's career from the independents to WWE in this exclusive WWE.com photo gallery.

















They have 70 photos so I'll just put the 1st and last photos

WWE What are you doing? :side:


----------



## Wynter

damn, WWE is going crazy with the Ambrose love :lol


PM for the chat link. I had to create a new one


----------



## Black Widow

SóniaPortugal said:


> DEAN AMBROSE'S CRAZY CAREER: PHOTOS
> 
> Track Dean Ambrose's career from the independents to WWE in this exclusive WWE.com photo gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have 70 photos so I'll just put the 1st and last photos
> 
> WWE What are you doing? :side:


You don't like the photos? or you don't know why they posted them?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> Is the chat broken? I tried to join but no one was there.
> 
> I will be more than happy to say that I was wrong about the WWE turning Ambrose into Daniel Bryan 2.0 if *they are leading to his beatdowns going somewhere*.


I would have to think they are leading somewhere eventually. I mean why would they just have him get beat down over and over and over again if it weren't going to mean Ambrose gets his retribution? He will get his day in the sun so to speak. They can't be having him beat down every week AND keep talking about relentless he is if they don't want him to succeed in the long run. The article on his CZW days and about how he can take so much punishment but keep fighting to get to the top HAS to be a sign of things to come for him. It seems like them foreshadowing that he will be a big time player in the company. 

That's my take on his booking right now. They are telling the story of Dean Ambrose. Think about his early career. Starts from virtually nothing, told he was too young and then scratches and claws his way to the top of HWA. Right now is his "paying dues" time in the WWE, and when the smoke clears I can see Dean Ambrose being WWE WHC by Summerslam 2015 or at least going for the belt around that time, if not before.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Black Widow said:


> You don't like the photos? or *you don't know why they posted them?*




I love the photos, but I do not know why they posted them.

But I always suspect when I receive "gifts" that was not expected


----------



## Black Widow

SóniaPortugal said:


> [/B]
> 
> I love the photos, but I do not know why they posted them.
> 
> But I always suspect when I receive "gifts" that was not expected



WWE is as crazy about Ambrose as we are.: That's why they posted them,I guess.That can only make us happy.


----------



## Empress

Ccoffey89 said:


> I would have to think they are leading somewhere eventually. I mean why would they just have him get beat down over and over and over again if it weren't going to mean Ambrose gets his retribution? He will get his day in the sun so to speak. They can't be having him beat down every week AND keep talking about relentless he is if they don't want him to succeed in the long run. The article on his CZW days and about how he can take so much punishment but keep fighting to get to the top HAS to be a sign of things to come for him. It seems like them foreshadowing that he will be a big time player in the company.
> 
> That's my take on his booking right now. They are telling the story of Dean Ambrose. Think about his early career. Starts from virtually nothing, told he was too young and then scratches and claws his way to the top of HWA. Right now is his "paying dues" time in the WWE, and when the smoke clears I can see Dean Ambrose being WWE WHC by Summerslam 2015 or at least going for the belt around that time, if not before.


Great post. 

I think I've been talked off the ledge when it comes to Ambrose's booking. It is just hard to trust the WWE at times. They make things harder than they need to be.

Ambrose and Kane just started on Smackdown.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

http://www.wwe.com/videos/triple-hs-thoughts-on-dean-ambrose-wwe-app-exclusive-july-18-2014-26495113

This is what Triple H said to M. Cole?


----------



## Ccoffey89

Empress said:


> Great post.
> 
> I think I've been talked off the ledge when it comes to Ambrose's booking. It is just hard to trust the WWE at times. They make things harder than they need to be.
> 
> Ambrose and Kane just started on Smackdown.


Thanks! It can be hard with WWE at times, but all signs point to them having faith in him right now. He's been praised a lot back stage too, so I'm not worried at the moment. To tell you the truth it would take a long time losing streak to lower card guys to make me lose faith in the WWE on making him a big star, but even then I would still hope for the best. Call me mister optimistic.


----------



## Telos

Have to think Ambrose is definitely going over Rollins at Battleground, though Ambrose will still be attacked afterward.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Warming Up: July 18th 2014

Video of Dean walking forward and backward
I Love Tumblr


----------



## Bushmaster

\







\








That's just beautiful right there :banderas

Even more convinced that their match won't end with a winner. Dean shouldn't even care about winning, should go after Seth from jump and just beat his ass down for minutes. Their feud really does need a Cage match.


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean was awesome again tonight...I hope he kicks Seth butt his sunday


----------



## Black Widow

Triple H repeated Dean's line.Great move.:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Black Widow said:


> Triple H repeated Dean's line.Great move.:


Giving Ambrose that subtle endorsement. Letting everyone know Dean's not to be taken lightly in the way only HHH can. 
:banderas


----------



## Black Widow

Ccoffey89 said:


> Giving Ambrose that subtle endorsement. Letting everyone know Dean's not to be taken lightly in the way only HHH can.
> :banderas


Exactly!!:banderas:banderas


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> Giving Ambrose that subtle endorsement. Letting everyone know Dean's not to be taken lightly in the way only HHH can.
> :banderas


Fuck subtle, be overt. The booking itself suggests to take him incredibly lightly. If every wrestler in WWE were a household item, Dean would be the feather pillow.


----------



## Telos

Deptford said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwBsgSr_LdY&feature=youtu.be
> 
> Hi, I make new preview of battleground preview and uhh here is for all my Amhoes and Ambros


----------



## Jimshine

The Ambrose thread is the loveliest place on the forum. 

You all love each other and each other's posts so much, it's so pleasant reading back the last few pages of the Dean thread with you guys around.

Keep it up!


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fuck subtle, be overt. The booking itself suggests to take him incredibly lightly. If every wrestler in WWE were a household item, Dean would be the feather pillow.


At least Feather Pillows are comfortable :draper2


----------



## Kratosx23

Ccoffey89 said:


> At least Feather Pillows are comfortable :draper2


Comfortable, and people constantly beat the shit out of them. Much like Ambrose.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Comfortable, and people constantly beat the shit out of them. Much like Ambrose.


:lmao:lmao Nice one! They only do it to make them the best they can be!:dance:dance


----------



## Belladonna29

Missed SD but I know what happened. With Seth looking dominate on both go-home shows, hopefully some balance with be restored with an Ambrose win on Sunday. Oh, and I'm quite pleased with the WWE.com article--it's smart of the WWE to mine Dean's career history and build up his mythology as a notorious, hardcore brawler, who's at best semi-reformed. For fans who've only known him since The Shield, it's a good primer on why he had fans beforehand; and--for now at least--the article can be taken as a sign of good faith that Creative actually has big plans for Dean (apparently, they don't generate in-depth articles like this on talent unless that's the case).


----------



## midnightmischief

hey guys, saw this on tumblr and thought I would share - typecasting anyone? :lmao


----------



## Black Widow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fuck subtle, be overt. The booking itself suggests to take him incredibly lightly. If every wrestler in WWE were a household item, Dean would be the feather pillow.


Here we go with the booking thing again.:side: :side: Does it really matter that he lost some matches? No,because they are telling story. He's indestructible.It doesn't matter what happens,Dean Ambrose always will survive,that's what they posted articles about his career before WWE,that's why he used that line on Monday and Triple H used it,that's why he did that promo on Smackdown.They even compared him to Hannibal Lecter,I assume you know who Hannibal Lecter is.


----------



## Smoogle

I'd go far as saying Dean Ambrose being beat up and tossed around into defeat is part of what makes him interesting how twisted he is to take more...and the last time i saw a guy bleeding from his head and not giving up and passing out was austin i think...I don't know people like guys who can take a ass whooping and just not give up.


----------



## Odo

Mankind's whole thing was to take a licking and keep on kicking, now we get a crazier, more in shape version. I don't see the drawbacks? He can't be booked as a badass in the dominant sense because da superman punch cannot be overshadowed (see: cesaro). This is just as viable though


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ambrose peeps should set up a chat for BG :cheer
> 
> Even you are invited, Nicole  *withers under Nicole's glare*


:homer2

:side: Should have been *AmbroseIsRaw* :side:



Black Widow said:


> Deep inside he's a very bad person,but he try to make us believe that he's good.:side::lol


*
@Corey*







:side::side::side:

Mr Optimistic :side::side::side:



Jimshine said:


> The Ambrose thread is the loveliest place on the forum.
> 
> You all love each other and each other's posts so much, it's so pleasant reading back the last few pages of the Dean thread with you guys around.
> 
> Keep it up!


Finally some good words about us :dance












Spoiler:  for those who appreciate DAT Ambooty































:lmao :lmao













































































Those two :lenny

Pretty sure Tampa is gonna be electric for them both :banderas


----------



## Black Widow

Canelo said:


> Mankind's whole thing was to take a licking and keep on kicking, now we get a crazier, more in shape version. I don't see the drawbacks? He can't be booked as a badass in the dominant sense because da superman punch cannot be overshadowed (see: cesaro). This is just as viable though


He already overshadowed da superman punch.:




Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao :lmao



:shocked: :shocked::lmao:


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Bearodactyl

Ccoffey89 said:


> Damn! :banderas That is a bad ass song.I legit had goosebumps at the end. *Not usually the kind of music I listen to* but it's mesmerizing as hell.
> 
> "Seven devils all around you, Seven devils in my house, They were there when I woke up this morning, and I'll be dead before the day is done...." So catchy! (Y)
> 
> I looked up the lyrics to it and played the song while reading the lyrics, you're right the whole thing screams betrayal, and fits Ambrose's side of of the story, which is what I wanted of course.
> 
> Not sure how well this would be for a wrestling match tribute but I'm intrigued to see if it works for it. *Anyone else have any thoughts of this song being the one I use*? I'm willing to give it a try.


:lel Me neither, I'm a hiphop guy for life, but I just did some research for betrayal songs and this is the first one that really grabbed me! Especially the first few lines really seemed appropriate: 

"Holy water cannot help you now
A thousand armies couldn't keep me out
I don't want your money
I don't want your crown
See I've come to burn
Your kingdom down" 
:moyes1

That being said, I think it lends itself well to some slow-mo shots. If that is within your capabilities.. :waffle


Ccoffey89 said:


> I would love to chill with all of you peeps and mark the fuck out with you!


I'm about 5 hours by train away from Ney, could probably get to the UK even faster (though apart from Tha Link Mastahhh I have no clue how many of you guys are over there), but if you guys want you can all just come to my place in the Netherlands! WM31 anyone? :banderas


----------



## Nicole Queen

Bearodactyl said:


> :lel Me neither, I'm a hiphop guy for life, but I just did some research for betrayal songs and this is the first one that really grabbed me! Especially the first few lines really seemed appropriate:
> 
> "Holy water cannot help you now
> A thousand armies couldn't keep me out
> I don't want your money
> I don't want your crown
> See I've come to burn
> Your kingdom down"
> :moyes1
> 
> That being said, I think it lends itself well to some slow-mo shots. If that is within your capabilities.. :waffle


_Seven Devils _is the GOAT F+TM song :moyes1 :banderas kada

*@Corey* Totally expecting something slower and darker for DA GOATs :ambrose3 :rollins

"They can keep me out
'Til I tear the walls" :ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

Cradle of Filth- Nymphetamine please.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

Bearodactyl said:


> :lel Me neither, I'm a hiphop guy for life, but I just did some research for betrayal songs and this is the first one that really grabbed me! Especially the first few lines really seemed appropriate:
> 
> "Holy water cannot help you now
> A thousand armies couldn't keep me out
> I don't want your money
> I don't want your crown
> See I've come to burn
> Your kingdom down"
> :moyes1
> 
> That being said, I think it lends itself well to some slow-mo shots. If that is within your capabilities.. :waffle
> 
> 
> I'm about 5 hours by train away from Ney, could probably get to the UK even faster (though apart from Tha Link Mastahhh I have no clue how many of you guys are over there), but if you guys want you can all just come to my place in the Netherlands! WM31 anyone? :banderas


Is goed. Kom eraan


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> *WWE App Photo*


:mark: :mark: :mark:





SóniaPortugal said:


> DEAN AMBROSE'S CRAZY CAREER: PHOTOS
> 
> Track Dean Ambrose's career from the independents to WWE in this exclusive WWE.com photo gallery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have 70 photos so I'll just put the 1st and last photos
> 
> WWE What are you doing? :side:


I actually cannot deal with this. I'm like crazy proud. They are actually going there with him. It's not that I ever thought they wouldn't go there, but really violence of that nature is so out there for WWE, especially now, that it's just.... Sheesh! Yeah, definitely smiling at little like this ---> : right now.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The Steven Seagal said:


> Is goed. *Kom eraan*


Lol, I said WM 31. Are you WALKING over here? :draper2


----------



## NeyNey

I CAN'T WAIT FOR BATTLEGROUND AND EVERYTHING THAT MAY COME AFTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

After reading RatedR10's post I think it would be really fantastic.
The reactions after the double count out, the hype around their HiaC-match would be indescribably huge 'cause all their matches would end without a clean win until that match. :banderas :banderas :banderas
And the pop, the crowd reaction, everybody jumping off their seats like in the old times, people celebrating around the world when Ambrose wins that match... :zayn3


----------



## Nicole Queen

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^












_I've been saying it for weeks to anyone who will listen: WWE is about to have a big Dean Ambrose problem. It's a good kind of problem to have. It's the type of problem that could lead to a significant shake-up in the main event scene and vast improvement to the product as a whole.

It was about this time last year that WWE finally realized something that the world had known for some time. That is the fact that Daniel Bryan was pretty darn good. They set the course for SummerSlam, lining Bryan up across the ring from John Cena for the WWE Title and we saw the beginning of a long, rocky road to Bryan's crowning moment at WrestleMania.

If it weren't for the unfortunate neck injury and subsequent troubles with rehabilitation, Bryan would be on top of the WWE at this moment and likely headed for a match against Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam.

Now, we sit here again in the annual midsummer wrestling doldrums between major pay-per-views, waiting for something exciting to happen. Last year it was Bryan. This year it's the emergence of Dean Ambrose as a potential breakout star.

*Ambrose's blend of Roddy Piper's loud mouth, Brian Pillman's loose-cannon tendencies and pathological obsession and Stone Cold Steve Austin's willingness to both give and take a beating in a wild brawl have turned him into a fan favorite within weeks. *

While they need to come up with something better than "The Lunatic Fringe," Ambrose is easily one of the most marketable anti-heroes the company has had since CM Punk dropped the pipebomb. The crowd pops at his mere appearance on the Titantron and have learned to chant his name when they anticipate his arrival during a show. 

And don't think the WWE doesn't realize something is happening here. They know Ambrose is talented and there was probably a long-term plan to let him grow organically into a star. I don't think they expected it to happen this fast. 

See, Seth Rollins is the best worker of the former Shield brothers, but he's also a work in progress as a character. He needed the heel turn and alliance with Triple H and Stephanie more than Ambrose or Roman Reigns. If he didn't receive a strong booked storyline, it would have been easier for him to drift.

Reigns is the chosen one, the successor to John Cena, the future face of the company. He's kept the Shield music and ring gear to help maintain his momentum coming out of the split. Unfortunately, he's still very green on the mic, and even more inexperienced in the ring. Yes, Reigns has been part of many classic matches with the Shield, but none of them were one-on-one. 

The one drawing the biggest crowd reaction of the three, despite not being booked nearly as strong in the last two months, is Ambrose. WWE booked Ambrose to be in the main event of the go-home show for Battleground, but wrote him out of the match.

The paranoid wrestling smark in me believes this is because WWE feared Ambrose out-popping his babyface teammates. WWE wants Reigns to get the biggest pop of the match because they are building tension between him and Cena as the old guard and the next big thing. This wouldn't happen with Ambrose out there, though, because the crowd would cheer him louder than the two chosen stars. 

At Battleground, the main event may be the fourway for the WWE World Heavyweight title. The real match most wrestling fans are tuning in to see is Ambrose vs. Rollins. This match will likely get significant time and be an intense brawl between a pair of excellent talents who are hungry to prove they belong in the main event picture themselves. 

*I don't expect Ambrose to win this match. WWE is tempering him for a future launch. They know he doesn't need to win every match he has to be over. He doesn't need as much protection, because at any moment they can hand him the mic and let him rip. Within a minute of a promo, he'll have the crowd back in his hands and interested in his character. *

The question is how long do they wait to strap the rocket to his back and let him be the main man in the company? Do they attempt to hold him back with a heel turn before pushing him to the main event? Do they put a midcard belt back around his waist to appease ravenous 20- and 30-something males that crave an edgier, more dangerous babyface to cheer?

WWE is about to have a Dean Ambrose problem come SummerSlam and he'll be one of the biggest fan attractions in the company without them even trying. The question is whether or not they let him run with the ball, or if we are just teased for years at the prospects of a WWE product written around one of the most exciting talents they've had in years. _



> Bleacher Report


:lenny I love how everybody praises Ambrose, be it a wrestling legend or just fans like us and he can show all them non-believers how great he is :dance


----------



## CALΔMITY

Nicole and Ney getting me hyped! :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Jeeze the Ambrose dick riding has been real over the last couple of weeks on media outlets. Meanwhile, I'm here reading it like. Yep, I know that. Yep, know that too. Yep, I agree. Alright, where were you before WWE. Yeah, this is old but I agree. Look, here comes the bandwagon. Its fine. :lmao





Lol.... Who am I kidding. *HYPPPPPPE.*
C'mon guys, surely the people on here don't get hype, we stay hype when it comes to Ambrose. 
Mojo Rawley got nothin' on us.


----------



## CALΔMITY

tylermoxreigns said:


> Jeeze the Ambrose dick riding has been real over the last couple of weeks on media outlets. Meanwhile, I'm here reading it like. Yep, I know that. Yep, know that too. Yep, I agree. Alright, where were you before WWE. Yeah, this is old but I agree. Look, here comes the bandwagon. Its fine. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.... Who am I kidding. *HYPPPPPPE.*
> C'mon guys, surely the people on here don't get hype, we stay hype when it comes to Ambrose.
> Mojo Rawley got nothin' on us.


Haha yeah! Even though I react the same way a lot of the time, it's still great to praise ambrose along with the new converts. 8*D The hype is real and it is strong.


----------



## Black Widow

At first I thought you wrote that,Nikki then I saw it's from Bleacher Report..:lol
Very well said. :banderas :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23

Black Widow said:


> Here we go with the booking thing again.:side: :side: Does it really matter that he lost some matches? No,because they are telling story. He's indestructible.It doesn't matter what happens,Dean Ambrose always will survive,that's what they posted articles about his career before WWE,that's why he used that line on Monday and Triple H used it,that's why he did that promo on Smackdown.They even compared him to Hannibal Lecter,I assume you know who Hannibal Lecter is.


Yes, I do. He's somebody who's never won a WWE Championship.

It's not just the losses, it's the CONSTANT beatdowns, it's the CONSTANT insistence on laying him out EVERY SINGLE SHOW. This character that they have him playing is NOT a loser. Psychotic, out of control characters should not be glorified jobbers, it just kills the credibility of the act and more importantly it devalues him as a talent. No matter how over he is, if he doesn't start winning, there's no way there'll ever turn him into somebody who draws money, which he has huge potential to do. He can better their business and they're not letting him do it. They pulled the same thing with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan, they went too far and cut off their momentum at their biggest point of popularity too much. His character should not just be tough, he should be credible. Anybody can be tough, do you want to turn him into Tommy Dreamer for fucks sake?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Black Widow said:


> At first I thought you wrote that,Nikki then I saw it's from Bleacher Report..:lol
> Very well said. :banderas :banderas


:lol I wish I could put in actual words how much I love everything Ambrose does, represents and is. :lenny

Alas, it's not a gift of mine :side:

Pyro reigning on your parade :side::side::side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

Only raining on her parade if she lets him. :lol


----------



## Odo

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, I do. He's somebody who's never won a WWE Championship.
> 
> It's not just the losses, it's the CONSTANT beatdowns, it's the CONSTANT insistence on laying him out EVERY SINGLE SHOW. This character that they have him playing is NOT a loser. Psychotic, out of control characters should not be glorified jobbers, it just kills the credibility of the act and more importantly it devalues him as a talent. No matter how over he is, if he doesn't start winning, there's no way there'll ever turn him into somebody who draws money, which he has huge potential to do. He can better their business and they're not letting him do it. They pulled the same thing with CM Punk and Daniel Bryan, they went too far and cut off their momentum at their biggest point of popularity too much. His character should not just be tough, he should be credible. Anybody can be tough, do you want to turn him into Tommy Dreamer for fucks sake?


Theres only room for one unstoppable, invincible show closer in this company #standtall #dealwithit #slowpushjk


----------



## Deptford

missed u guyz last nite...


----------



## Kratosx23

Canelo said:


> Theres only room for one unstoppable, invincible show closer in this company #standtall #dealwithit #slowpushjk


Really? Because I see two of them every week, and one of them has far less potential to draw than Ambrose. 

I'm not asking for him to be unstoppable, but a little parity between him and Rollins would be nice. You know, where this feud would actually qualify as a feud. This wouldn't be going any differently if it were Triple H feuding with Billy Kidman.


----------



## Odo

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really? Because I see two of them every week, and one of them has far less potential to draw than Ambrose.
> 
> I'm not asking for him to be unstoppable, but a little parity between him and Rollins would be nice. You know, where this feud would actually qualify as a feud. This wouldn't be going any differently if it were Triple H feuding with Billy Kidman.


I wouldnt describe Cena as unstoppable ...

And the build is just right - Rollins has to be shown to be elusive because hes the heel on the run, it leads to a bigger payout, potentially at HiaC.

I for one am really enjoying both performers, and think their booking is just right


----------



## Kratosx23

Canelo said:


> I wouldnt describe Cena as unstoppable ...


Now you're just trolling me.



Canelo said:


> And the build is just right - Rollins has to be shown to be elusive because hes the heel on the run, it leads to a bigger payout, potentially at HiaC.
> 
> I for one am really enjoying both performers, and think their booking is just right


The problem isn't what their ROLES are, the problem is the way Ambrose's role is PRESENTED. That beatdown the Authority gave him on Raw would've been effective if we hadn't seen him get laid out ON EVERY FUCKING SHOW. Let him overcome an attack every now and then, let him win matches, let the people know they're behind him for a reason. You don't have to book him like Cena but for god's sake, book him like you give a fuck about his career.


----------



## Odo

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now you're just trolling me.
> 
> 
> 
> The problem isn't what their ROLES are, the problem is the way Ambrose's role is PRESENTED. That beatdown the Authority gave him on Raw would've been effective if we hadn't seen him get laid out ON EVERY FUCKING SHOW. Let him overcome an attack every now and then, let him win matches, let the people know they're behind him for a reason. You don't have to book him like Cena but for god's sake, book him like you give a fuck about his career.


The Cena thing is that at least he doesnt stand tall on every show, and occasionally takes a beatdown. Otherwise, there would be no odds to overcome 

And thing is, he has successfully stopped Rollins cashing in, on more than one occasion iirc


----------



## Deptford

hey pyro you are my friend  
I may not agree with everything you say but that's what friends just do!!! :lol 

Let's hang sometime!!!


----------



## Kratosx23

Canelo said:


> The Cena thing is that at least he doesnt stand tall on every show, and occasionally takes a beatdown. Otherwise, there would be no odds to overcome


There ARE no odds to overcome, they just SAY there is. That's what makes it so comically bad. 

Cena is pretty much unstoppable on tv, and takes a beatdown every now and then just to give his opponent a little steam before he takes it all away at the PPV. His booking is not comparable to Ambroses, the way he takes beatings.



> And thing is, he has successfully stopped Rollins cashing in, on more than one occasion iirc


He attacked Rollins from behind a couple times, which NEVER results in Rollins being laid out, they just throw punches at each other on their way to the back. So what? That doesn't tip the scales at all.


----------



## Odo

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He attacked Rollins from behind a couple times, which NEVER results in Rollins being laid out, they just throw punches at each other on their way to the back. So what? That doesn't tip the scales at all.


Thats a really shallow argument, the aim is to stop the cash in, not to stand tall. If anything, it fits in with Ambrose's kamikaze pilot style.


----------



## Kratosx23

Well, he needs to stand tall. Otherwise, he's midcard for life.

Also, he looks like a fucking idiot for stopping the cash in before the bell rings. If he really wanted to screw Rollins, he'd let the bell ring and THEN run down and attack him. That's gonna bite him in the ass one day when he tries to do it and Triple H, Orton or Kane cut him off and knock him out and Rollins cashes in and wins.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The problem isn't what their ROLES are, the problem is the way Ambrose's role is PRESENTED. That beatdown the Authority gave him on Raw would've been effective if we hadn't seen him get laid out ON EVERY FUCKING SHOW. *Let him overcome an attack every now and then, let him win matches, let the people know they're behind him for a reason. *You don't have to book him like Cena but for god's sake, book him like you give a fuck about his career.


He's 2/2 in cash in cock block attempts, which he has clearly stated is his one and only goal right now. That doesn't count? Cause I'd think that's the best way to measure the "succes" he's currently having as a character. And I'd definitely think that's "letting the people know they're behind him for a reason". 

Ya know, just sayin'.. :draper2

EDIT: DAMMIT Ninja'd and already countered, my laptop needs to step his game up :sansa


----------



## Odo

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, he needs to stand tall. Otherwise, he's midcard for life.
> 
> Also, he looks like a fucking idiot for stopping the cash in before the bell rings. If he really wanted to screw Rollins, he'd let the bell ring and THEN run down and attack him. That's gonna bite him in the ass one day when he tries to do it and Triple H, Orton or Kane cut him off and knock him out and Rollins cashes in and wins.


But thats an example of using real life logic in a make believe world. I understand what youre saying, but if the villain just shot the hero in the head when he captured him as opposed to taunting him (think goldfinger), then theres no story to tell is there?

If he is dominated in the forthcoming feud too (I mean the Rollins match(s)), which Im not ruling out, this is WWE after all, then I'll agree with you. However, I fully expect him to look good


----------



## BrownianMotion

Betting odds are out. Rollins a bigger favorite to beat Ambrose than Rusev is to beat Swagger.

No surprise there.


----------



## Kratosx23

Bearodactyl said:


> He's 2/2 in cash in cock block attempts, which he has clearly stated is his one and only goal right now. That doesn't count? Cause I'd think that's the best way to measure the "succes" he's currently having as a character. And I'd definitely think that's "letting the people know they're behind him for a reason".


I don't care what they tell you his goal is in kayfabe. If he said his goal was to lose every match, you people would complain if he won. How about actually looking at the way they position him instead?

It's a stupid goal, as I said. It makes him look dumb. Come down after the bell rings. Does he not think that the Authority is going to figure out a way to take him out so that Rollins CAN cash in? They just sent him to the hospital and I'll bet that it hasn't even registered with him that he's setting himself up for failure. 



Canelo said:


> But thats an example of using real life logic in a make believe world. I understand what youre saying, but if the villain just shot the hero in the head when he captured him as opposed to taunting him (think goldfinger), then theres no story to tell is there?


At least in the movies, there's some kind of twisted villain logic like this 






where you can understand why the villain won't kill him. 

Besides, Ambrose ISN'T the villain, he's the babyface. The babyface is supposed to be smarter than that.

And there's still a story to tell if he costs him the case.



> If he is dominated in the forthcoming feud too (I mean the Rollins match(s)), which Im not ruling out, this is WWE after all, then I'll agree with you. However, I fully expect him to look good


Well he's not going to beat Rollins, so "looking good" doesn't apply as far as I'm concerned. He's lost enough. And even if he wins, Rollins still ends up with the push since he has the contract. Either way it's not optimal.


----------



## Odo

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't care what they tell you his goal is in kayfabe. If he said his goal was to lose every match, you people would complain if he won. How about actually looking at the way they position him instead?
> 
> It's a stupid goal, as I said. It makes him look dumb. Come down after the bell rings. Does he not think that the Authority is going to figure out a way to take him out so that Rollins CAN cash in? They just sent him to the hospital and I'll bet that it hasn't even registered with him that he's setting himself up for failure.
> 
> 
> 
> At least in the movies, there's some kind of twisted villain logic like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where you can understand why the villain won't kill him.
> 
> Besides, Ambrose ISN'T the villain, he's the babyface. The babyface is supposed to be smarter than that.
> 
> And there's still a story to tell if he costs him the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Well he's not going to beat Rollins, so "looking good" doesn't apply as far as I'm concerned. He's lost enough. And even if he wins, Rollins still ends up with the push since he has the contract. Either way it's not optimal.


The villain/hero thing was just to illustrate the fallacy of killing a feud before it begins - if Ambrose gets the upperhand now, then its basically a Sheamus feud where he stands tall every week and then just wins the match - pointless.

The heel is supposed to be the smart, resourceful one, its just WWE has fucked that up entirely with a run of chickenshit heels - I like the portrayal of Rollins being just out of Ambroses reach - on the proviso that eventually, Ambrose corners him 1 on 1, which is why I think HiaC is the perfect place to end their feud.

A good element to add to this story would be a briefcase theft, raising the stakes somewhat


----------



## Ccoffey89

Bearodactyl said:


> That being said, *I think it lends itself well to some slow-mo shots. If that is within your capabilities..* :waffle
> 
> I'm about 5 hours by train away from Ney, could probably get to the UK even faster (though apart from Tha Link Mastahhh I have no clue how many of you guys are over there), but if you guys want you can all just come to my place in the Netherlands! WM31 anyone? :banderas


:cool2 Is that a _challenge_ Bear???.... :shaq2

*YOU'RE ON*!:saul :lol I wish I could come to the Netherlands for WM31 that would be an awesome time.



Nicole Queen said:


> *
> @Corey*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :side::side::side:
> 
> Mr Optimistic :side::side::side:
> 
> *Pretty sure Tampa is gonna be electric for them both* :banderas


Pretty sure you are right about that! :mark::mark:

That icy stare :shocked::faint: I'll be Mr. Optimistic all I want too  



Nicole Queen said:


> _Seven Devils _is the GOAT F+TM song :moyes1 :banderas kada
> 
> *@Corey* Totally expecting something slower and darker for DA GOATs :ambrose3 :rollins
> 
> "They can keep me out
> 'Til I tear the walls" :ambrose


I really think I'll try it with that song, it's gonna be something new for me to do. I love doing slow motion shots so this will test my abilities. :dance

"'Till I save your heart, and to take your soul, 
for what has been done, cannot be undone, 
in the evil's heart, in the evil's soul" 
:ambrose3 to :rollins 



tylermoxreigns said:


> Lol.... Who am I kidding. *HYPPPPPPE.*
> C'mon guys, surely the people on here don't get hype, we stay hype when it comes to Ambrose.
> Mojo Rawley got nothin' on us.


:agree:
WE DO STAY HYPE!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: 

....well *MOST* of us :side: :lmao



EDIT- We're under 32 hours!! :mark:


----------



## BrownianMotion

WWE rarely have matches that end in DQ or count out on PPVs anymore. There will be a decisive winner, and based on how they've been booking both guys and on the odds that came out today, we can be fairly certain Rollins is winning. Only question is whether or not it will be clean. I say yes.

Kane and Orton are both involved in the main event. I don't see either of them coming out for this match to help Rollins. HHH hasn't been involved in this feud up to this point, so I don't see him coming out to help Rollins. He'll likely be involved in the main event in some manner.

That only leaves the possibility of Rollins using a steel chair or the briefcase in order to incapacitate Ambrose. Which in all honesty wouldn't protect Ambrose sufficiently. He would still come out looking weak.


----------



## Bushmaster

Are the odds meaningful? Of course Rollins is the better talent, but are the betting odds all kayfabe or real? 

I think the match will end in a dbl count out or just no winner. I'd be shocked if Seth won the match.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Sith Rollins said:


> Are the odds meaningful? Of course Rollins is the better talent, but are the betting odds all kayfabe or real?
> 
> I think the match will end in a dbl count out or just no winner. I'd be shocked if Seth won the match.


They're real. People bet on matches the same way they do on sports. Often times bettors have inside info. There are instances where false info is leaked by the WWE to throw people off but only in cases where the outcome is too obvious. For example, the opening lines for MITB had Cena winning the title. The SummerSlam poster was leaked prior to that as well, and it was pretty much a foregone conclusion that he would win. So the WWE leaked false info several hours prior to the event and the odds tilted heavily towards Kane.

This doesn't usually happen though. They are usually pretty good indicators.


----------



## The True Believer

Sith Rollins said:


> Are the odds meaningful? *Of course Rollins is the better talent*, but are the betting odds all kayfabe or real?
> 
> I think the match will end in a dbl count out or just no winner. I'd be shocked if Seth won the match.


ut

Blasphemy!


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> Are the odds meaningful? Of course Rollins is the better talent, but are the betting odds all kayfabe or real?
> 
> I think the match will end in a dbl count out or just no winner. I'd be shocked if Seth won the match.


Damn and that coming straight from a Rollinites Keyboard. :lol

I agree though, I'd be shocked if Seth got the win CLEAN. A part of me thinks Seth could get the dirty win here, but mostly I see a double count out, DQ, or just straight up no contest.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ccoffey89 said:


> Damn and that coming straight from a Rollinites Keyboard. :lol
> 
> I agree though, I'd be shocked if Seth got the win CLEAN. A part of me thinks Seth could get the dirty win here, but mostly I see a double count out, DQ, or just straight up no contest.


Actually a Rollinites phone :rollins

Seth winning might be overkill so that's why I can't see him winning clean or dirty.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Sith Rollins said:


> Actually a Rollinites phone :rollins
> 
> Seth winning might be overkill so that's why I can't see him winning clean or dirty.


keypad..keyboard all the same. :lmao

A Rollins win here would be overkill. It is about time for Ambrose to get some retribution on the guy that's been antagonizing him for the past month and a half. It's true, Ambrose has thwarted Seth's cash in attempts a couple of times, but all those damn curb stomps he's been taking needs to lead up to a dirty deed. Ok...... Maybe a dirty deed, a couple of those rebound lariats, a few of those glorious DDTs, tornado DDTs, missal drop kicks, diving tackle through the ropes, and another massive superplex...yea that would be a nice way to get some retribution.

Edit-- Oh and he needs to bust out the Cross Face Chickenwing on that slimy no good backstabbing bitch too! ..Yea..:cool2


----------



## Nicole Queen

Ccoffey89 said:


> Edit-- Oh and *he needs to bust out the Cross Face Chickenwing* on that slimy no good backstabbing bitch too! ..Yea..:cool2


They need to bust out all dem moves :banderas

Seriously, how many moves were they allowed to do in FCW? Like, they better give us the goods again.

DAT talent in the ring at BG :mark::mark::mark:

MOTN at BG (at least, maybe MOTM) and then MOTY at SS :lenny


----------



## Spicoli

Were so close to Battleground......... 



 :lol


----------



## Telos

The True Believer said:


> ut
> 
> Blasphemy!


I know, right? :


----------



## Joshi Judas

The True Believer said:


> ut
> 
> Blasphemy!


Nope actually, the man speaks the truth :shrug :lol



Ok I'm out :side:


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> Nope actually, the man speaks the truth :shrug :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I'm out of my mind :side:


There ya go, fixed it for ya! :waffle


----------



## Joshi Judas

There's a reason Rollins is ahead of Ambrose in your sig Bear ositivity


Deny all you want, your inner Rollinite shines through :bo


----------



## Nicole Queen

Guys, can someone make Dean gif with "Deal With It"? :rep


----------



## Black Widow

They could do another Evolution/Shield thing,I mean they could have Ambrose win tomorrow and win the rematch at Summerslam too.That is the right thing to do,but I see them giving the win to Seth tomorrow and to Dean at Summerslam.


----------



## NeyNey

Nicole Queen said:


> Guys, can someone make Dean gif with "Deal With It"? :rep





Spoiler:  






















___








:hayden3










PLEASE DON'T USE FOR MARKWARS enaldo
_
(Made none of these, just put the caption on it.)_


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ney fucking delivers. :mark:


----------



## Coach

Nicole Queen said:


> Guys, can someone make Dean gif with "Deal With It"? :rep


Not as advanced to use a real gif but this is the best I got.


----------



## Nicole Queen

NeyGOAT and Coach delivering :moyes1

Thanks 

Dean with it :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Coach. said:


> Not as advanced to use a real gif but this is the best I got.


HA! This is the best...










Ney love this one.

Someone stick a 'Deal With It' on this one. Pretty please.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Guys, can someone make Dean gif with "Deal With It"? :rep


Apparently I suck at making gifs.... :lol I've tried but I just can't seem to do it. I couldn't even write on the damn picture "Deal with it" well I could but I couldn't for the life of me figure out how to put a stroke around it. Now I can color correct an image all day but making a gif..nope. :lmao

I think I better stick with videos. :agree:



NeyNey said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :hayden3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE DON'T USE FOR MARKWARS enaldo
> _
> (Made none of these, just put the caption on it.)_





Coach. said:


> Not as advanced to use a real gif but this is the best I got.


The gif MASTAHHS..What program do you use to make those?? I tried Photoshop cs3..out dated I know..And couldn't figure out how to make the text a layer by its self. I'm much better with video programs. :lol


----------



## Black Widow

Batista would get jealous if he see these gifs.:lol


----------



## Telos

My contribution (not a gif, sadly)


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> My contribution (not a gif, sadly)


That's the same one I was going to do!!! :lmao I couldn't figure out how to make the text a layer by it's self so I could put a stroke around it though.:sad: :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

I hope you guys won't stoop to the levels of other posters who constantly use gifs. I mainly see those deal with it gifs when the argument has been lost.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> I hope you guys won't stoop to the levels of other posters who constantly use gifs. I mainly see those deal with it gifs when the argument has been lost.


Those kind of "arguments" are just sad, but we got to have ones too. Can't have everybody else telling us to #DealWithIt :side:

Waiting for some Seth ones too :cool2


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sith Rollins said:


> I hope you guys won't stoop to the levels of other posters who constantly use gifs. I mainly see those deal with it gifs when the argument has been lost.


Hey you know me Soup love a good gif as much as I love about six paragraphs of me ranting.

Sometimes less is more :lmao :cool2


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> That's the same one I was going to do!!! :lmao I couldn't figure out how to make the text a layer by it's self so I could put a stroke around it though.:sad: :lol


If you're using Photoshop, use the Text tool on the left. After putting in the text, look for the text layer listed on the right side. Double click it and there will be options including stroke.

As for me all I did was use a meme generator app on my phone and then upload it to Imgur. :ambrose


----------



## Telos

Sith Rollins said:


> I hope you guys won't stoop to the levels of other posters who constantly use gifs. I mainly see those deal with it gifs when the argument has been lost.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> If you're using Photoshop, use the Text tool on the left. After putting in the text, look for the text layer listed on the right side. Double click it and there will be options including stroke.
> 
> As for me all I did was use a meme generator app on my phone and then upload it to Imgur. :ambrose


Yea usually there is a text layer on the right side...but there wasn't when I put the text in. IDK photoshop hates me fpalm :lmao


----------



## BrownianMotion

I have one too


----------



## Black Widow

BrownianMotion said:


> I have one too


:side::side:


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> I have one too


Guess we will just have to...







:sansa


----------



## Ccoffey89

I DID IT!!!!! I brought the gif into my video editor and uploaded to a video to gif website and WABAM!!!


----------



## Telos

BrownianMotion said:


> I have one too


:kobe

To the bin with ya!


----------



## Odo

BrownianMotion said:


> I have one too


Gotta admit, that cracked me up :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

Honestly it might be better if he were to lose clean and decisively tomorrow. It would do nobody any favors to be given false hope and to remain delusional about his booking. If the burial is obvious and in your face, then maybe fans would finally speak up about the way he is being handled and it would give them a reason to give him the Daniel Bryan treatment so that he starts being booked the way he _deserves_ to be booked.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> I have one too


Best one yet :dance:dance:dance





Ccoffey89 said:


> I DID IT!!!!! I brought the gif into my video editor and uploaded to a video to gif website and WABAM!!!


You da, you da best :cheer


----------



## Ccoffey89

I did it better this time. I know how to make gifs now :dance :dance :cheer


----------



## Deptford

Black Widow said:


> :side::side:


good font color bruh fpalm


----------



## BrownianMotion

Deptford said:


> good font color bruh fpalm


The marginal utility I would have obtained from creating a more aesthetically pleasing meme would not have outweighed the marginal effort. I like to be efficient.


----------



## Ccoffey89

But enough about all the gifs :lol 

BATTLE GROUND IS IN 27 HOURS!! :mark::mark::mark::mark: 
I'm so ready for this show down of two former best friends turned enemies!! It's gonna be so damn sweet. I can't wait for all the magic that will happen in the ring tomorrow night. :banderas


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Jeeze the Ambrose dick riding has been real over the last couple of weeks on media outlets. Meanwhile, I'm here reading it like. Yep, I know that. Yep, know that too. Yep, I agree. Alright, where were you before WWE. Yeah, this is old but I agree. Look, here comes the bandwagon. Its fine. :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.... Who am I kidding. *HYPPPPPPE.*
> C'mon guys, surely the people on here don't get hype, we stay hype when it comes to Ambrose.
> Mojo Rawley got nothin' on us.


----------



## Telos

BrownianMotion said:


> Honestly it might be better if he were to lose clean and decisively tomorrow. It would do nobody any favors to be given false hope and to remain delusional about his booking. If the burial is obvious and in your face, then maybe fans would finally speak up about the way he is being handled and it would give them a reason to give him the Daniel Bryan treatment so that he starts being booked the way he _deserves_ to be booked.


I see what you mean but you're expecting to catch lightning in a bottle twice. The Yes Movement was overwhelming to the point where it caught mainstream media attention (well, at least the chant did). Wouldn't expect a repeat with Ambrose, and I don't think it'll be necessary. Maybe it's blissful ignorance on my part but I don't think now is the time to panic.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ccoffey89 said:


> *But enough about all the gifs* :lol
> 
> BATTLE GROUND IS IN 27 HOURS!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> I'm so ready for this show down of two former best friends turned enemies!! It's gonna be so damn sweet. I can't wait for all the magic that will happen in the ring tomorrow night. :banderas




Click the picture for a surprise :lel


----------



## Black Widow

Ccoffey89 said:


> But enough about all the gifs :lol
> 
> BATTLE GROUND IS IN 27 HOURS!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:
> I'm so ready for this show down of two former best friends turned enemies!! It's gonna be so damn sweet. I can't wait for all the magic that will happen in the ring tomorrow night. :banderas



Ha,no matter what happens in this thread Coffey is always like "I don't care,I'm always positive and in a good mood" ::lmao
I can't wait too.It will be awesome.:mark::mark:


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

Sith Rollins said:


> I hope you guys won't stoop to the levels of other posters who constantly use gifs. I mainly see those deal with it gifs when the argument has been lost.


----------



## Banez

Battleground should be a good PPV with few solid matches.. surprised how many matches have actual storyline behind them.


----------



## Telos

Black Widow said:


> Ha,no matter what happens in this thread Coffey is always like "I don't care,I'm always positive and in a good mood" ::lmao
> I can't wait too.It will be awesome.:mark::mark:


Corey is an unstoppable force of positive energy. :bo

Necessary to balance all the negativity we've been seeing lately around here. :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sith Rollins said:


> Click the picture for a surprise :lel


I clicked... I was not disappointed.


----------



## Deptford

Sith Rollins said:


> Click the picture for a surprise :lel


:lol Halfie I approve of the second picture more than I do the first one


----------



## Black Widow

Telos said:


> Corey is an unstoppable force of positive energy. :bo
> 
> Necessary to balance all the negativity we've been seeing lately around here. :side:


^^ Yes! Really really too much negativity:side:.We need him to survive.:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> I see what you mean but you're expecting to catch lightning in a bottle twice. The Yes Movement was overwhelming to the point where it caught mainstream media attention (well, at least the chant did). Wouldn't expect a repeat with Ambrose, and I don't think it'll be necessary. *Maybe it's blissful ignorance on my part but I don't think now is the time to panic*.


:clap:clap:clap 



Sith Rollins said:


> Click the picture for a surprise :lel


Only you soup! The surprise was pretty nice though :ambrose :rollins 



Black Widow said:


> Ha,no matter what happens in this thread Coffey is always like "I don't care,I'm always positive and in a good mood" ::lmao
> I can't wait too.It will be awesome.:mark::mark:


:lmao I'm going to take that as a compliment. :cool2 



Telos said:


> Corey is an unstoppable force of positive energy. :bo
> 
> *Necessary to balance all the negativity we've been seeing lately around here.* :side:


This is true! Tesos, you help balance it out too, you're fucking awesome! NEY, TMR, NICOLE, WYNTER, TELOS, RAVEN, BLACK WIDOW, LMDM, and a few others I'm probably forgetting to mention along with myself are the most consistently positive people in this thread. Let's all celebrate!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Sith Rollins said:


> Click the picture for a surprise :lel



:banderas :banderas

Surprise was great too :lel







I'm not that positive, c'mon now. I just like hanging out with everyone so :draper2 :lol


----------



## Wynter

WWE put up a 2K14 simulation of Seth vs Dean for Battleground :lol


----------



## Black Widow

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao I'm going to take that as a compliment. :cool2



It was and I'm glad I'm in your list of positive people,but I'm not positive. :lol I want to know how you do it,I want your recipe.:lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

The recipe is in your sig itself tbh Black Widow :bo


----------



## Ccoffey89

*@Raven and @Blackwidow* You might not be positive but you don't post negative 

My recipe?? At the moment its lasagna and garlic bread, mixed in with a little big of Ambrose. :dance

*@Raven* Damn straight all you have to do is BOlieve! :lol


----------



## Black Widow

RAVEN said:


> The recipe is in your sig itself tbh Black Widow :bo


That's right.:bo




Ccoffey89 said:


> *@Raven and @Blackwidow* You might not be positive but you don't post negative
> 
> My recipe?? At the moment its lasagna and garlic bread, mixed in with a little big of Ambrose. :dance
> 
> *@Raven* Damn straight all you have to do is BOlieve! :lol


 Great,I'll try that too.: 
Ha,we are all bolievers even Ambrose.: :lol
I swear I heard him saying bolieve in that interview :lol



New meme







:cool2:


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE put up a 2K14 simulation of Seth vs Dean for Battleground :lol


:lmao Dean won! That commentary during the match though, :no:, Seems realistic though unfortunately, Michael Cole always plugging the App or wwe.com, King always repeating himself, and they don't call the damn match unless it's an "ooh did you see that" or "neck breaker" :booklel 

I wonder if this is a sign of whats to come on Sunday or if there will be a no contest, or double count out like I'm thinking. :hmm:


----------



## Wynter

Of course not boo. Dean stood tall in the simulation so you know what that means:

Seth wins :troll


I'm sticking with a non clean finish. I'm doubting Dean will pin Seth, he'd probably win by DQ.


----------



## Ccoffey89

For some reason that gif uploaded now says it's been moved or has expired...so I made an account on Uploadir and posted it there. Here it is again if anyone ever wants to use it. 



Spoiler: gif















*@Wynter* You so cruel... 8*D


----------



## KeepinItReal

I can't stand these official threads. There are a million interesting comments from you guys about Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt that I'd love to see, but I'm not just going to walk into the Dean Ambrose chatroom to hear it. If someone wants to make some kind of assertion and wants ppl to respond to it, let them stand up and start a conversation. Its almost like its a bad thing to talk too much about these guys. What if I want an Ambrose/Cena matchup, do I have to come here to say it? Is this even the right place for this comment?


----------



## Ccoffey89

KeepinItReal said:


> I can't stand these official threads. There are a million interesting comments from you guys about Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt that I'd love to see, but I'm not just going to walk into the Dean Ambrose chatroom to hear it. If someone wants to make some kind of assertion and wants ppl to respond to it, let them stand up and start a conversation. Its almost like its a bad thing to talk too much about these guys. What if I want an Ambrose/Cena matchup, do I have to come here to say it? *Is this even the right place for this comment*?


Of course! We talk all the time about how we want to see Ambrose vs Orton, and Ambrose vs Wyatt and Ambrose vs Y2J.

If you have something on your mind about Ambrose feel free to discuss it here. That's what these threads are for. You'd be surprised at how many different conversations we can go through in a day in here. :agree:

So do you want to Ambrose vs Cena or what that just an example?


----------



## Black Widow

KeepinItReal said:


> I can't stand these official threads. There are a million interesting comments from you guys about Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt that I'd love to see, but I'm not just going to walk into the Dean Ambrose chatroom to hear it. If someone wants to make some kind of assertion and wants ppl to respond to it, let them stand up and start a conversation. Its almost like its a bad thing to talk too much about these guys. What if I want an Ambrose/Cena matchup, do I have to come here to say it? Is this even the right place for this comment?



Everyone is allowed to start conversations and etc even Ambrose haters.No one can stop you.I know sometimes doesn't look that way ,but give the thread a chance.I did.


----------



## DoubtGin

Seth is called "Justice" in the simulation :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Deptford

dat WWE2k14 ish has Dean beating Seth without even using his finisher :banderas


----------



## Kratosx23

WynterWarm12 said:


> Of course not boo. Dean stood tall in the simulation so you know what that means:
> 
> Seth wins :troll


That's probably accurate, actually. To me it confirms it.

I'm giving Ambrose a 5% chance of winning this match. I think I'm going a little high, I don't know why.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Sith Rollins said:


> Click the picture for a surprise :lel


:lel Totally using the Ambrollinite one :dance












Ccoffey89 said:


> This is true! Tesos, you help balance it out too, you're fucking awesome! NEY, TMR, NICOLE, WYNTER, TELOS, RAVEN, BLACK WIDOW, LMDM, and a few others I'm probably forgetting to mention along with myself are the most consistently positive people in this thread. Let's all celebrate!














Black Widow said:


> :cool2:


:banderas If he ever actually say this kada

Some Bryan-esque logic for winning/losing :lol







:cool2



Black Widow said:


> Everyone is allowed to start conversations and etc even Ambrose haters.No one can stop you.I know sometimes doesn't look that way ,but give the thread a chance.I did.


:bo

And people DISCUSS anything you want here, we're not just fun :dance - we can have great conversations too :dance

Ambrose/Cena with Dean picking a clean win :mark::mark::mark:

:lmao Cena AA's Dean and he gets up like "Nope, I was in CZW bitch" :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

KeepinItReal said:


> I can't stand these official threads. There are a million interesting comments from you guys about Ambrose, Rollins, Reigns, Wyatt that I'd love to see, but I'm not just going to walk into the Dean Ambrose chatroom to hear it. If someone wants to make some kind of assertion and wants ppl to respond to it, let them stand up and start a conversation. Its almost like its a bad thing to talk too much about these guys. What if I want an Ambrose/Cena matchup, do I have to come here to say it? Is this even the right place for this comment?


It *can* get like a chat room in here, and I can understand the frustration when looking at it from an outsider's point of view. However, complaining about it won't fix anything. Just try to start discussion on something. If no one replies to it then it either it got overlooked or just no one is interested in the topic. :shrug Not the end of the world though. Either try to start a new topic someone might latch on to or just lurk and wait to respond to someone else.

Even though rules are broken constantly in here (that even irks me) it isn't impossible to enjoy this thread because there really is good discussion happening during (or after) wwe airs.


----------



## Black Widow

Nicole Queen said:


> :banderas If he ever actually say this kada
> 
> Some Bryan-esque logic for winning/losing :lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2
> 
> 
> 
> :bo
> 
> And people DISCUSS anything you want here, we're not just fun :dance - we can have great conversations too :dance
> 
> Ambrose/Cena with Dean picking a clean win :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> :lmao Cena AA's Dean and he gets up like "Nope, I was in CZW bitch" :lmao




YES! We can! All you have to do is bolieve.:bo :lol:dance
Ha,I like something Bryan said for the first time ever.:lol:
I would love to see Cena/Ambrose match only if it goes that way.:lol:mark::mark:


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for tonight...I hope Dean beats Seth


----------



## Crasp

I hope Seth beats Dean in some screwy way do that we can have _another_ Rollins/Ambrose match at a _real_ PPV and Dean can win _then_.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Ambrose/Cena with Dean picking a clean win :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> :lmao *Cena AA's Dean and he gets up like "Nope, I was in CZW bitch"* :lmao


:lmao Halfie!! That would be some good shit right there. :dance


Battle Ground is in a little over 9 hours. :mark: I'm so ready for this match guys! I hope Ambrose and Rollins gets some decent time to really show what those 2 are capable of as opponents. Give us enough to satisfy, but while leaving a little more to be desired, possibly like a legit winner. I'm still set on a DQ finish or some kind of double count out or no contest.
I just really want a good solid back and forth between the two for 15 20 minutes.


----------



## Wynter

Lord, I haven't even slept yet and it's 10 AM over here :lmao I hope I don't' oversleep like I did with WrestleMania :lol


----------



## Banez

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord, I haven't even slept yet and it's 10 AM over here :lmao I hope I don't' oversleep like I did with WrestleMania :lol


GTS then.

should be a good match between Dean & Seth tonight


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord, I haven't even slept yet and it's 10 AM over here :lmao I hope I don't' oversleep like I did with WrestleMania :lol


You stayed in that damn chat all morning didn't you?? I was able to get a good few hours of sleep in. :dance

You better not over sleep! You'll regret it. :agree:


----------



## Wynter

:lol Nah, I left chat around 4 something. Just haven't fallen asleep yet


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol Nah, I left chat around 4 something. Just haven't fallen asleep yet


Oh that wasn't too long after I left then. Whatchu been doing then?? :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> Lord, I haven't even slept yet and it's 10 AM over here :lmao I hope I don't' oversleep like I did with WrestleMania :lol


Go take a power nap, Wynter!


----------



## Wynter

Ccoffey89 said:


> Oh that wasn't too long after I left then. Whatchu been doing then?? :lmao


Internet. Bothering my mom. And ate breakfast. Chatting in the inbox. That's it really :lol

I'm about to force myself to sleep now, though. I refuse to miss MOTN :mark:

I mean damn, Naomi vs Cameron is bound to be a 5 star match :mark: :mark: :mark:


EDIT: You fools better come to chat :cuss: 

@ TMR, don't worry boo, I'm about to


----------



## BrownianMotion

Since most of you like to be optimistic, and since you've been subjected to many claims about Ambrose's current booking and how he has no chance to win tonight - I thought I'd offer some hope. 

There are many phenomena to which people naturally assign either 100% probability or 0% probability of occurring. One such example is the probability of the sun rising tomorrow. In reality, the probability that the sun will rise tomorrow isn't 100%. Conversely, the probability that it won't rise tomorrow isn't 0%.

The first method is to look at the problem solely as a probability/statistics problem and ignore the physics of it. An 18th century mathematician, Pierre-Simon Laplace, derived an equation that would compute the aforementioned probability. It's (D+1)/(D+2) where D is the number of consecutive days the sun has been observed to rise in the past. If you plug in a large number for D, you will get 99.999999.....% with a retarded amount of 9's after it. And so the probability that the sun _won't_ rise would be 0.0000000000000000000.......000001. Very small, but still larger than 0%.

The second method is to acknowledge the fact that the sun doesn't really "rise" but that the Earth spins which makes it appear as though the sun rises. Then you'd have to consider the probability the Earth no longer revolving around the sun, the probability that the sun will simply stop burning, etc. Still, just as with the first method, the probability that the sun _won't_ rise tomorrow is infinitesimal, but it is greater than 0 nevertheless.

In short, if there is a (albeit very very small) chance that the sun may not rise tomorrow, then there is certainly a chance that Dean Ambrose may win tonight.


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> Internet. Bothering my mom. And ate breakfast. Chatting in the inbox. That's it really :lol
> 
> I'm about to force myself to sleep now, though. I refuse to miss MOTN :mark:
> 
> I mean damn, Naomi vs Cameron is bound to be a 5 star match :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> 
> EDIT: You fools better come to chat :cuss:
> 
> @ TMR, don't worry boo, I'm about to


I'll be at chat!! At least the Ambrose one! :mark:
Not too sure about the shield chat yet.:side: :lmao :side:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Titty Master carries more power than Mr Money In The Bank :lmao


:side: Damn that time difference, I won't be able to chat with you :side:


----------



## Wynter

:lmao omg, I love those facebook things. They are hilarious, especially the Shield and Rock ones :lol

He tripped over his briefcase :lol

Damn, what time is it over by you, Nicole?


@Corey :lmao Don't get scared away, Corey! That's how all the guys are initiated :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Titty Master carries more power than Mr Money In The Bank :lmao
> 
> 
> :side: Damn that time difference, I won't be able to chat with you :side:


LMAO Those things are always so damn funny! "lol Roman he tripped over his briefcase." :lmao 

The one where Dean is trying to learn how to make a smiley face!!! :lol Tumblr is a crazy place....:side:


----------



## Nicole Queen

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao omg, I love those facebook things. They are hilarious, especially the Shield and Rock ones :lol
> 
> He tripped over his briefcase :lol
> 
> Damn, what time is it over by you, Nicole?
> 
> 
> @Corey :lmao Don't get scared away, Corey! That's how all the guys are initiated :lol


It's about 6:30 p.m. around here :side: Would watch the PPV tomorrow first thing when I wake up :dance

DAT avi you have though :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao omg, I love those facebook things. They are hilarious, especially the Shield and Rock ones :lol
> 
> He tripped over his briefcase :lol
> 
> Damn, what time is it over by you, Nicole?
> 
> 
> @Corey :lmao Don't get scared away, Corey! That's how all the guys are initiated :lol



Do you need to be drugged or can you go sleep? Get off the internet.


----------



## Wynter

lol changed the avi. The other one was kind of big :lol Imma resize it and put it back 

Thanks though :


Drugs?? SAY NO TO DRUGS, RAVEN!!! :cuss:


Sigh, I'm too tired to fall asleep :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao omg, I love those facebook things. They are hilarious, especially the Shield and Rock ones :lol
> 
> He tripped over his briefcase :lol
> 
> Damn, what time is it over by you, Nicole?
> 
> 
> @Corey :lmao Don't get scared away, Corey! *That's how all the guys are initiated* :lol


:rudy For some reason I'm thinking it doesn't go _quite _as far as it did with me last night.... :side: :lmao 

:lol You ladies are awesome though. (Y)


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> lol changed the avi. The other one was kind of big :lol Imma resize it and put it back
> 
> Thanks though :
> 
> 
> Drugs?? SAY NO TO DRUGS, RAVEN!!! :cuss:
> 
> 
> Sigh, I'm too tired to fall asleep :lmao


----------



## Wynter

Listen, Corey. That was all your fault :lmao You set yourself up for failure 

You're very liked in chat though  It will be way easier on you next time...well...maybe not from Zero :side:


Anywho, I should def get off before I write something terrible in my sleep depraved mind 


EDIT: Fucking hell Raven, I stared at it and almost got stuck :lmao


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> Since most of you like to be optimistic, and since you've been subjected to many claims about Ambrose's current booking and how he has no chance to win tonight - I thought I'd offer some hope.
> 
> There are many phenomena to which people naturally assign either 100% probability or 0% probability of occurring. One such example is the probability of the sun rising tomorrow. In reality, the probability that the sun will rise tomorrow isn't 100%. Conversely, the probability that it won't rise tomorrow isn't 0%.
> 
> The first method is to look at the problem solely as a probability/statistics problem and ignore the physics of it. An 18th century mathematician, Pierre-Simon Laplace, derived an equation that would compute the aforementioned probability. It's (D+1)/(D+2) where D is the number of consecutive days the sun has been observed to rise in the past. If you plug in a large number for D, you will get 99.999999.....% with a retarded amount of 9's after it. And so the probability that the sun _won't_ rise would be 0.0000000000000000000.......000001. Very small, but still larger than 0%.
> 
> The second method is to acknowledge the fact that the sun doesn't really "rise" but that the Earth spins which makes it appear as though the sun rises. Then you'd have to consider the probability the Earth no longer revolving around the sun, the probability that the sun will simply stop burning, etc. Still, just as with the first method, the probability that the sun _won't_ rise tomorrow is infinitesimal, but it is greater than 0 nevertheless.
> 
> In short, if there is a (albeit very very small) chance that the sun may not rise tomorrow, then there is certainly a chance that Dean Ambrose may win tonight.



Scott Steiner is datchu?


----------



## Joshi Judas

WynterWarm12 said:


> Listen, Corey. That was all your fault :lmao You set yourself up for failure
> 
> You're very liked in chat though  It will be way easier on you next time...well...maybe not from Zero :side:
> 
> 
> Anywho, I should def get off before I write something terrible in my sleep depraved mind
> 
> 
> EDIT: Fucking hell Raven, I stared at it and almost got stuck :lmao



If you need help falling asleep, stare at this for a few minutes.



Spoiler: easy on the eyes













Rolling Stones fo'lyf.


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Scott Steiner is datchu?


No, I'm offended. I actually know what I'm talking about.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunrise_problem
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_succession


----------



## Ccoffey89

WynterWarm12 said:


> *Listen, Corey. That was all your fault :lmao You set yourself up for failure*
> 
> You're very liked in chat though  It will be way easier on you next time...well...maybe not from Zero :side:
> 
> 
> Anywho, I should def get off before I write something terrible in my sleep depraved mind
> 
> 
> EDIT: Fucking hell Raven, I stared at it and almost got stuck :lmao


She's the one that asked...I told her. Then it snow balled from there.. :lol 

And whatchu mean failure? :cool2


*@Raven* All those trippy pics are giving me flash backs! :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

Anyway Brownian Motion, Lesnar returns soon, got to be happy then.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> No, I'm offended. I actually know what I'm talking about.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunrise_problem
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_succession


Wikipedia to back up an argument is always A+
REPPPPPP. 

:lmao


Also, da fuq Raven?


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAVEN said:


> Anyway Brownian Motion, Lesnar returns soon, got to be happy then.


Yes. At least one wrestler I like will be receiving proper booking.

Actually most of the wrestlers I've liked in the past have also been booked well. Ambrose is the exception.


----------



## Wynter

You might as well never step into chat again, Corey. You know Zero is going to hop on you as soon as you do :lmao


And yup, BROCK SMASH will activate tonight, you should be celebrating lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ccoffey89 said:


> She's the one that asked...I told her. Then it snow balled from there.. :lol
> 
> And whatchu mean failure? :cool2
> 
> 
> *@Raven* All those trippy pics are giving me flash backs! :lmao



Yeah I put it in a spoiler tag for safety purposes :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Wikipedia to back up an argument is always A+
> REPPPPPP.
> 
> :lmao


Wikipedia always gets a bad reputation, but it shouldn't. Of course, if you use it as your source when you're writing an essay or something would be fucking stupid. Wikipedia itself is not a source. However, it links you to valid sources from academic journals and whatnot.


----------



## Ccoffey89

:lol If she's that serious about it, which she is, then I might just have to do it so we can move on. :lmao 

Is Brock suppose to come back tonight or tomorrow??... I guess it will be tonight since no Cena tomorrow apparently.


----------



## Joshi Judas

tylermoxreigns said:


> Wikipedia to back up an argument is always A+
> REPPPPPP.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> 
> Also, da fuq Raven?


Thank me later babe :cool2

Nah I put it in a spoiler tag for now, but if you're ever in the need for something trippy, you know who to contact :



BrownianMotion said:


> Yes. At least one wrestler I like will be receiving proper booking.
> 
> Actually most of the wrestlers I've liked in the past have also been booked well. Ambrose is the exception.


Who are your other favorites? Just curious. I know Punk isn't one of them :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAVEN said:


> Thank me later babe :cool2
> 
> Nah I put it in a spoiler tag for now, but if you're ever in the need for something trippy, you know who to contact :
> 
> 
> 
> Who are your other favorites? Just curious. I know Punk isn't one of them :lol


Austin, Rock, Angle, Foley.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nobody between Brock stopped being full time and Ambrose debuted then?

Anyway, last I saw betting sites are showing Ambrose to be the favorite now, still think he's winning and even if he doesn't, I don't see him losing.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAVEN said:


> Nobody between Brock stopped being full time and Ambrose debuted then?
> 
> Anyway, last I saw betting sites are showing Ambrose to be the favorite now, still think he's winning and even if he doesn't, I don't see him losing.


Rollins is the favorite now on 5dimes and paddy power. But it's really close.


----------



## Ccoffey89

RAVEN said:


> Nobody between Brock stopped being full time and Ambrose debuted then?
> 
> Anyway, last I saw betting sites are showing Ambrose to be the favorite now, *still think he's winning and even if he doesn't, I don't see him losing.*


I like the way you put that Raven. I can see it going down like that too.


----------



## BrownianMotion

RAVEN said:


> Nobody between Brock stopped being full time and Ambrose debuted then?
> 
> Anyway, last I saw betting sites are showing Ambrose to be the favorite now, still think he's winning and even if he doesn't, I don't see him losing.


But anyways, after the WWE purposely leaked false info before MITB to tilt the odds in favor of Kane so that it would appear he would win, as opposed to Cena - I'm kind of leery of WWE betting odds.

It's not like betting on the NFL, or other sports, where you can use reason, logic, statistics, and data analysis to determine the most likely outcome.


----------



## Spicoli

7 Hours Guys! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Im sooooooo hyped for this match! Does anyone think Ambrose or Rollins will be revealing any new moves tonight? 

Either way, Im so ready for this shit to start! Cant wait to chat with yall while watching Battleground, Should be fun! :dance


----------



## Nicole Queen

I'm expecting that they let them bust out some new/FCW moves since they seem to give us such glimpses only on PPV and overall important matches.

Though I'm not expecting that much, SS will probably be their proper showing; while this match while MOTN contender no doubt they won't let them go all the way, just a small showing off to get the proper hype for SS :lenny

For this match I think we are all very centered on who and how wins to see how the feud is being build; so overall while we all want to see what they do during the whole, this is much more about how exactly it will end and where people concentrate on. 

Or something like this, I can't put my thoughts into words :side:


----------



## Ccoffey89

I agree Halfie! Hopefully Ambrose bust out the Hook and Ladder, that would be sweet. Save the Cross Face Chickenwing and maybe the One Hitter for Summerslam. :mark::mark:

It would be cool if Rollins does the Phoenix Splash, I want him to bring out God's Last Gift too. 

I think they are gonna make this match a true battle and epic match, with no decisive winner, where Summerslam can be even more hyped up and then let them use a couple more moves with more time on the card and make it a MOTY contender.
*
@Nicole* The only reason you can't put your thoughts to words is because you are too excited for the match tonight!

I'm right there with you though. :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Yep, Halfie!!! :cheer

THERE WILL BE MAGIC IN THAT RING TONIGHT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:ass







:ass

If they give us Hook and Ladder Imma gonna mark the fuck out :banderas

Though I want them to let him use it as proper finisher and thus debut it at SS :lenny


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Yep, Halfie!!! :cheer
> 
> THERE WILL BE MAGIC IN THAT RING TONIGHT!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> :ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ass
> 
> If they give us Hook and Ladder Imma gonna mark the fuck out :banderas
> 
> Though I want them to let him use it as proper finisher and thus debut it at SS :lenny



True true, I'd like to see it as a finisher too. 

what about the suplex in to the power bomb! 

Couldn't find a gif so I had to make one. :lol


----------



## Spicoli

Nicole Queen said:


> Titty Master carries more power than Mr Money In The Bank :lmao
> 
> 
> :side: Damn that time difference, I won't be able to chat with you :side:


:lol



Ccoffey89 said:


> I agree Halfie! Hopefully Ambrose bust out the Hook and Ladder, that would be sweet. Save the Cross Face Chickenwing and maybe the One Hitter for Summerslam. :mark::mark:
> 
> It would be cool if Rollins does the Phoenix Splash, I want him to bring out God's Last Gift too.
> 
> I think they are gonna make this match a true battle and epic match, with no decisive winner, where Summerslam can be even more hyped up and then let them use a couple more moves with more time on the card and make it a MOTY contender.
> *
> @Nicole* The only reason you can't put your thoughts to words is because you are too excited for the match tonight!
> 
> I'm right there with you though. :mark::mark::mark:


I would mark so hard if seth did Gods Last Gift.....Thats hands down one of my favorite moves :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas




----------



## Deptford

:lmao :lmao 

TAKE ACID AND SEE REALITYYYYYYYYYY 

that's exactly what I would recommend to help Wynter sleep. v. chill (Y) 

but omg... yeah da flashbxz


----------



## Ccoffey89

RAVEN said:


>


That's awesome Raven! Did you do this??


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yes I totally did it :side:

This one too, old school PPV poster.


----------



## CALΔMITY

Ugh those facebook conversations are so stupid. I like to read a good roleplay every now and again, but fpalm



RAVEN said:


>


But this is awesome tho! :dance


----------



## Deptford

So yall going to da ambrose chat or da shield 1 tonight? 

or we doin both?


----------



## Black Widow

All we have to do is BOLIEVE in Dean!!::dance
I can't wait,I wish time would go faster.:ex::ex::mark::mark:


----------



## The True Believer

RAVEN said:


> Yes I totally did it :side:
> 
> This one too, old school PPV poster.


That style is fitting since they have an old school feud on their card: USA v. Russia. :


----------



## Black Widow

Ha,cool one.I like it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Calamity Glitch said:


> Ugh those facebook conversations are so stupid. I like to read a good roleplay every now and again, but fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> But this is awesome tho! :dance




I have no idea what roleplays and all are but yeah the facebook convos are pretty stupid fpalm

Most of them aren't even funny :shrug


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> So yall going to da ambrose chat or da shield 1 tonight?
> 
> or we doin both?


Their doing both.. I'll be mostly in the Ambrose chat probably. I might peak in the shield chat to see whats gong on. Them some thirsty hoes in the shield chat though..:lol

*@BlackWidow* I can't wait either!! :mark:


----------



## Black Widow

Roleplaying is creating a page with pic,bio and everything,adding people who are roleplayers too and start doing things.There are special websites for that,but I guess some people do it on Facebook too.
I'll be in the Ambrose chat too guys.:


----------



## Telos

RAVEN said:


> I have no idea what roleplays and all are but yeah the facebook convos are pretty stupid fpalm
> 
> Most of them aren't even funny :shrug


Agreed.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Black Widow said:


> Roleplaying is creating a page with pic,bio and everything,adding people who are roleplayers too and start doing things.There are special websites for that,but I guess some people do it on Facebook too.
> I'll be in the Ambrose chat too guys.:



I have some idea of roleplaying just not when it pertains to all these :lol

I'm in Wrestling Forum's very own e-fed for instance (Premier Wrestling Circuit as you can see in my sig) and the Heavyweight Champ too  We create our own characters, gimmicks and write and then there's a Creative Team who decides the winners and losers (on it too btw ) and writes the shows and creates storylines/feuds :lol


Yeah that was random. Carry on everyone.


----------



## Black Widow

RAVEN said:


> I have some idea of roleplaying just not when it pertains to all these :lol
> 
> I'm in Wrestling Forum's very own e-fed for instance (Premier Wrestling Circuit as you can see in my sig) and the Heavyweight Champ too  We create our own characters, gimmicks and write and then there's a Creative Team who decides the winners and losers (on it too btw ) and writes the shows and creates storylines/feuds :lol
> 
> 
> Yeah that was random. Carry on everyone.


WOW! This is awesome.


----------



## Telos




----------



## Black Widow

I'm not sure how I feel about this.:lmao :lmao


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos!! What up dude? You gonna be in the chat tonight rooting for Ambrose?


----------



## CALΔMITY

RAVEN said:


> I have no idea what roleplays and all are but yeah the facebook convos are pretty stupid fpalm
> 
> Most of them aren't even funny :shrug


The e-fed thing you do is like roleplaying in a sense. Basically...the word speaks for itself. You're playing the role of someone else. Some people understand enough of the character to portray him or her quite well, but others (like those facebook convos) are just terribad. I follow a Seth and a Dean roleplay account on twitter and the person behind them is pretty entertaining. Some folk like to troll roleplayers like that, but I just go along with the play. S'all in good fun.

@Widow: I hope that wasn't a recent cosplay because that's kinda irrelevant now. That chick playing Roman ohmygod. :lmao
They're all pretty damn bad, but she-Roman takes the cake.



Telos said:


>


I feel better now.


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> Telos!! What up dude? You gonna be in the chat tonight rooting for Ambrose?


Corey! :dance

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to the chat tonight, but I'll be on for Raw tomorrow night.

As for the match, I feel like Ambrose wins but it will be a bittersweet ending. Could be by DQ, or could be a pinfall but attack by Orton and Kane afterward. The feud is too good to end short of SummerSlam.


----------



## LigerJ81

Black Widow said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about this.:lmao :lmao


For some reason Dean looks like the Normal one in this pic out of the 3. :hmm:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> Corey! :dance
> 
> Unfortunately I won't be able to make it to the chat tonight, but I'll be on for Raw tomorrow night.
> 
> As for the match, I feel like Ambrose wins but it will be a bittersweet ending. Could be by DQ, or could be a pinfall but attack by Orton and Kane afterward. The feud is too good to end short of SummerSlam.


Can't believe you're gonna be leaving all alone with them...smh :no:

:lolJ/K bro. I'll see you at the Raw chat then. 

I feel like it's gonna be a bittersweet ending as well. It would be awesome though if Ambrose somehow ran out with the case either tonight or tomorrow on Raw. :dance


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> Can't believe you're gonna be leaving all alone with them...smh :no:
> 
> :lolJ/K bro. I'll see you at the Raw chat then.
> 
> I feel like it's gonna be a bittersweet ending as well. It would be awesome though if Ambrose somehow ran out with the case either tonight or tomorrow on Raw. :dance


Banez will protect you. I think. :lol

And :mark: @ the thought of Ambrose running away with the briefcase :banderas


----------



## Black Widow

LigerJ81 said:


> For some reason Dean looks like the Normal one in this pic out of the 3. :hmm:


I know,right? :lmao.There are more,but I'll post only this one because it's the funniest.







:lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

^ god no, whyyy. They probably have zero fucks about how stupid they look, which I can admire at least, but still... :jose

@Telos: I really hope they incorporate that in the feud somewhere. :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81

Black Widow said:


> I know,right? :lmao.There are more,but I'll post only this one because it's the funniest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


:lmao
first thing that pop into my mind


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Telos said:


>


DEM GAINZZZZZZZ


----------



## Bearodactyl

Black Widow said:


> I know,right? :lmao.There are more,but I'll post only this one because it's the funniest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao


There's some kind of big Con going right now I take it, as Paige's twitter is full of Paige cosplay pics too last day or so. Superfunny!

3h 15 till preshow!!!

*To the melody of "spiderpig"* 

Ambrosechaaaat, Ambrosechaaaaaaat 
looking forward to Ambrosechaaaat
Marking ooooout, left and riiiiight
Tons of marking going down toniiiight
I am
looking forward to Ambrosechaaaaat


----------



## Black Widow

:lmao :lmao Absolutely ridiculous.This probably will be Dean's reaction if he see it







:lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Bearodactyl said:


> There's some kind of big Con going right now I take it, as Paige's twitter is full of Paige cosplay pics too last day or so. Superfunny!
> 
> 3h 15 till preshow!!!
> 
> *To the melody of "spiderpig"*
> 
> Ambrosechaaaat, Ambrosechaaaaaaat
> looking forward to Ambrosechaaaat
> Marking ooooout, left and riiiiight
> Tons of marking going down toniiiight
> I am
> looking forward to Ambrosechaaaaat



Hell yea Bear! Me too! :mark::mark::mark::mark: 

Sang that out loud...Not even ashamed! :dance


----------



## Spicoli

Bearodactyl said:


> There's some kind of big Con going right now I take it, as Paige's twitter is full of Paige cosplay pics too last day or so. Superfunny!
> 
> 3h 15 till preshow!!!
> 
> **To the melody of "spiderpig"*
> 
> Ambrosechaaaat, Ambrosechaaaaaaat
> looking forward to Ambrosechaaaat
> Marking ooooout, left and riiiiight
> Tons of marking going down toniiiight
> I am
> looking forward to Ambrosechaaaaat*



GOAT :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81

Bearodactyl said:


> There's some kind of big Con going right now I take it, as Paige's twitter is full of Paige cosplay pics too last day or so. Superfunny!
> 
> 3h 15 till preshow!!!
> 
> *To the melody of "spiderpig"*
> 
> Ambrosechaaaat, Ambrosechaaaaaaat
> looking forward to Ambrosechaaaat
> Marking ooooout, left and riiiiight
> Tons of marking going down toniiiight
> I am
> looking forward to Ambrosechaaaaat


I'm not ashamed that I read that to the Spiderman Tune :lol


----------



## Spicoli

LigerJ81 said:


> I'm not ashamed that I read that to the Spiderman Tune :lol


No shame.....Everybody did :lol


----------



## Black Widow

:::mark::mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

90 minutes until pre-show starts. :mark::mark::mark:

See what I did there? I could have said an hour and half, but I chose 90 minutes because that makes it seem closer. :dance


I love how I get so damn excited every single time wrestling is about to come on. :lol It makes it even more exciting tonight since Ambrose finally meets Rollins 1 on 1 though. :mark


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Ccoffey89 said:


> 90 minutes until pre-show starts. :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> See what I did there? I could have said an hour and half, but I chose 90 minutes because that makes it seem closer. :dance
> 
> 
> I love how I get so damn excited every single time wrestling is about to come on. :lol It makes it even more exciting tonight since Ambrose finally meets Rollins 1 on 1 though. :mark


----------



## Spicoli

Ccoffey89 said:


> 90 minutes until pre-show starts. :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> See what I did there? I could have said an hour and half, but I chose 90 minutes because that makes it seem closer. :dance
> 
> 
> I love how I get so damn excited every single time wrestling is about to come on. :lol It makes it even more exciting tonight since Ambrose finally meets Rollins 1 on 1 though. :mark


BROOOOOOOOOOOO IM SO HYPED RIGHT NOW! LETS GOOOOOOOO! Wheres Everyone In The Chat? :mark:


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for Dean match tonight


----------



## Spicoli

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait for Dean match tonight


That promo they showed for the match on the preshow was sooooooooooo damn epic!!!!! :dance


----------



## Romangirl252

Spicoli said:


> That promo they showed for the match on the preshow was sooooooooooo damn epic!!!!! :dance


yeah...it was a great promo


----------



## DannyMack

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Romangirl252

Their match next?


----------



## BrownianMotion

Yes


----------



## Romangirl252

I' ready for this match


----------



## BrownianMotion

Match canceled. Of course....


----------



## DannyMack

Looks like the match might not happen now. Hmmm...


----------



## Frico

What in the actual fuck.


----------



## rakija

I'm mad because I don't know what's happening. I still expect Dean to come in at the end. However, what if they're trying to save Ambrose v. Rollins for SS.


----------



## BrownianMotion

On the bright side, Ambrose won't be jobbing tonight.


----------



## Romangirl252

Sucks that we don't get Dean vs Seth tonight but loved seeing Dean attack Seth...I hope he shows back up later


----------



## Frico

The match was already trending Worldwide the minute they said it was following the Uso's/Wyatts match. So it's smart to have everyone wait till Summerslam for the hype factor alone. 

Like Seth said on SD...Box office. :rollins

Still sucks though. :side:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Called it. I said some sort of fuckery would happen before the match. Was expecting some attack however I thought it was gonna be people beating living hell outta Ambrose. Wasn't expecting Ambrose to be the one giving the beat down. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE :lmao

If this is to make Seth vs. Dean more special 
It was very well played :clap


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE used Dean vs Seth to sell the PPV 

I think before this match was announced sales were bad

This match would never happen in this PPV


----------



## SóniaPortugal




----------



## SóniaPortugal

Triple H ‏@TripleH 4 min
"This is a historic night that I will not have ruined..... Ambrose will not be returning. #WWEBattleground"


----------



## Romangirl252

^He will...he'll find a way


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I just figured out what they're doing guys. They're putting off the Ambrose Rollins match till next month, so all the smarks like us who really want to see the match renew their WWE network subscription for the next 6 months to see it. The initial 6 month subscription period is up sometime next month, and they're gonna need people to renew the subscriptions; so they're using this match as a tool to accomplish this goal by keeping it from us till we all re-new. Its a smart move business wise, just not very entertaining for the fans, thats WWE for ya' though I guess.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

WWE is doing an excellent job with Dean vs Seth 
I think something should happen later, but I really have to sleep


----------



## Omega_VIK

AMBROSE IS BACK.


----------



## DannyMack

Ambrose is THE MAN!


----------



## RatedR10

Ambrose 3:16 bitches.


----------



## DoubtGin

Ambrose is taking over :ambrose


----------



## animus

They had to carry the crazy mothafucka out. lol... That was fantastic. Love what they're doing with Ambrose.


----------



## BrownianMotion

That actually wasn't bad. We need to see more of that and less of him constantly getting laid out. There's no way he should lose at SummerSlam after that.


----------



## Odo

'Hes gettin BERRIED'

Was fucking awesome, these 2 are the future


----------



## rakija

Well, that was fun. It didn't make up for the cancelled match. Clearly, they're setting up a no DQ match @ SS.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Absolutely fucking superb interaction... :banderas

Right down to the harsh shove from Trips to Ambrose. :mark:

There were four men holding Ambrose back. FOUR. Each male had a limb of his. That was brilliantly done.

Absolutely loved how they had to literally get on top of both guys and flatten them to the floor to stop them going at each other.

Like I said, superb. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BarneyArmy




----------



## Frico

:sodone

That entire brawl was gold. Ambrose echoing Austin. This feud has been nothing but a treat. Totally smart to save it for Summerslam. :mark:


----------



## Wynter

Dean looked like the man out there. Took like 10 people to drag his crazy ass out :lmao

Seth won, but Dean was very protected; didn't eat a pin or finisher. So good shit there :dance

They had Seth looking like a spoiled little bitch. "I won!" :lol I bet they will give Dean a true SCSA type moment in the future. Can we now put this "omg he's buried!" business to rest when WWE.com has been sucking his dick and protected the fuck out of his first "loss" lol


----------



## Wynter




----------



## Rap God

AMBROSE 3:16 :ambrose :austin :mark:


----------



## Spicoli

I was so pissed off when I found out the match was cancelled but I figured he'd come out to stop the cash in. Bringing Seth out to claim the victory was really smart. That brawl was just......everything. That crazy mother fucker. :lol Damn near 11 or 12 people out there just to hold 2 dudes apart. I honestly cant WAIT for the build to Summerslam Especially since imma be at the go home show. Prepare for a crazy ass month guys. Still cant believe people thought Ambrose was buried :leo


----------



## Wynter

Ambrose be like :


----------



## Spicoli

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ambrose be like :


:lel Perfect


----------



## Telos

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I just figured out what they're doing guys. They're putting off the Ambrose Rollins match till next month, so all the smarks like us who really want to see the match renew their WWE network subscription for the next 6 months to see it. The initial 6 month subscription period is up sometime next month, and they're gonna need people to renew the subscriptions; so they're using this match as a tool to accomplish this goal by keeping it from us till we all re-new. Its a smart move business wise, just not very entertaining for the fans, thats WWE for ya' though I guess.


Anyone that subscribed in time for WrestleMania will likely have the subscription through September, so SummerSlam is already included. WM and SS both fall within the 6 month commitment.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Spicoli said:


> I was so pissed off when I found out the match was cancelled but I figured he'd come out to stop the cash in. Bringing Seth out to claim the victory was really smart. That brawl was just......everything. That crazy mother fucker. :lol Damn near 11 or 12 people out there just to hold 2 dudes apart. I honestly cant WAIT for the build to Summerslam Especially since imma be at the go home show. Prepare for a crazy ass month guys. Still cant believe people thought Ambrose was buried :leo



You're most likely right but ya know what? Absolutely no fucks given. I am just gonna sit back and enjoy this feud. I don't care about them reeling me in to spend money. Reel away, WWE. This feud is worth my money and then some. Two incredibly talented guys going out night after night and tearing it up. I'll throw all the money I have at them if it means they get their rightful positions in the company. Absolutely fantastic! :mark: 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JacqSparrow

WynterWarm12 said:


> Ambrose be like :


:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cool2:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## Darkness is here

As much as I would to have that match right now....I think wwe has done something that they haven't for quite some time, they have made sure we stay hungry for the actual match at SS....and I am pumped after the brawl :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Wynter

HE CAME OUT THE FUCKING TRUNK!!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao I am done!!!!!

:faint:


----------



## RatedR10

So much money. 

Ambrose... god damn.

This is why I laugh whenever people say he's booked like shit and he'll be mid card shit.


----------



## Wynter

Damn, WWE has booked this to perfection. Holy shit are they making Dean look like fucking psychotic gold :lmao


Look at Dean out there, BURIED!


----------



## BrownianMotion

The guy has been the MVP of the show. This is what happens when booking complements his talent as opposed to inhibit it as it has done for the past few weeks.

If this doesn't show them that he is far superior to Reigns in every conceivable way, then nothing will.


----------



## JacqSparrow

THE TRUNK. HE CAME OUT OF THE TRUNK 
:lmao:lmao:lmao
:lmao:lmao:lmao
:banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

They buried him in the trunk... Oh wait...

How strong have they both looked tonight within their heel and face characters? Superb :mark: 

I'm legit thinking blood is gonna be spilt in this feud. FACK


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rap God

SUPRISE!


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> They buried him in the trunk... Oh wait...
> 
> How strong have they both looked tonight within their heel and face characters? Superb :mark:
> 
> I'm legit thinking blood is gonna be spilt in this feud. FACK
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


WWE doesn't do blood anymore.


----------



## Erik.

Gif needs a prepare your anus slogan on it.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

Wow. Loved it. Ambrose/Rollins best part of the show by far. <3


----------



## rakija

I missed Dean popping out of the trunk. Damn.

LMAO @ the gif


----------



## JacqSparrow

And here I thought only Superman booking would work for Dean *whistle*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> WWE doesn't do blood anymore.



It does if it happens the hard way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Wynter

This is what happens when you book someone as an underdog and then they finally get the chance to whoop ass and give their rival their comeuppance. 

Good booking :ambrose


----------



## Joshi Judas

Stealing the show without even having a match Jesus :banderas


----------



## Romangirl252

rakija said:


> I missed Dean popping out of the trunk. Damn.
> 
> LMAO @ the gif


I missed it too cause my xbox one was messing up at the time


----------



## The True Believer




----------



## Frico

RAVEN said:


> Stealing the show without even having a match Jesus :banderas


:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Black Widow

RAVEN said:


> Stealing the show without even having a match Jesus :banderas


^^ :dance:dance:mark::mark:


----------



## Wynter

WWE has booked this to be Seth and Dean's night. I'm not even mad :dance


----------



## JacqSparrow

Not even close to mad :dance :cheer


----------



## Black Widow

WynterWarm12 said:


> WWE has booked this to be Seth and Dean's night. I'm not even mad :dance


SAME! I LOVE IT! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

Told you Rollins was going to win without breaking a sweat.  Nobody listened...


----------



## DoubtGin

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Told you Rollins was going to win without breaking a sweat.  Nobody listened...


he's serious

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK

Wrong thread.


----------



## Kratosx23

DoubtGin said:


> he's serious
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


I know the win doesn't count and they're probably planning to have Ambrose win at SummerSlam unless Rollins cashes in (like it'll mean a fucking thing) and they wanted Rollins to win the first match without beating Ambrose (God knows why, it's never been a problem before). Still, it does nothing to enhance Ambrose's credibility at ALL. I wouldn't be surprised if Rollins even ends up winning the title because Ambrose is ejected from the building, because as Monday night proved, Dean Ambrose is the only babyface in wrestling history that gets taken out of the arena and never comes back.


----------



## Rap God




----------



## BrownianMotion

There's nothing to complain about with his booking tonight. He's been booked fairly well at PPVs. But this needs to happen more consistently.


----------



## Black Widow

Who here think that Seth will try to cash in and Dean will stop him again?:mark::mark::dance:dance


----------



## Bearodactyl

BrownianMotion said:


> There's nothing to complain about with his booking tonight. He's been booked fairly well at PPVs. But this needs to happen more consistently.


ositivity :rep


----------



## PunkShoot

*Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Because it might just work.

He needs to start attacking in the locker rooms, in the parking lots, drive cards, cement trucks, everything.

They seriously have potential here.

He would also need a quicker Finisher.


----------



## Romangirl252

I wanted to see that match but glad to see Dean still got his hands on Seth


----------



## Alphy B

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Don't forget supermarkets.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Triple G said it best. The best thing about the ppv was the match that didn't even happened.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*



Alphy B said:


> Don't forget supermarkets.


If Ambrose fights everybody in feuds OUTSIDE the ring and only IN THE RING during PPVS. that would be incredible and smart.

THey could have something here. Fuck it austin just give him the stunner LOL


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dean coming out of the damn trunk :lmao


All these brawls all around the place have made me think that perhaps my prediction of Ambrose-Rollins in a LA Street Fight at Summerslam might come true... :hmm:


----------



## DannyMack

Ambrose & Rollins stole the show tonight (in my opinion) and they didn't even have a match! Their rivalry and storyline really is the best thing in WWE today, no doubt about it.


----------



## Tony

I'm loving the brawls. Finally a feud where it seems like both wrestlers really hate each other. Both of them played their parts great tonight with Seth acting like a smug bitch with his forfeit victory and Dean looking like a deranged psychopath. Even though I'm disappointed they didn't have a match, I understand that this is extending the feud and could lead to a bigger match, particularly on Summerslam. It's also one of my personal highlights to this not so great PPV lol.


----------



## Romangirl252

Is there a video yet of Dean attacking Seth as he leaves the building?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> There's nothing to complain about with his booking tonight. He's been booked fairly well at PPVs. But this needs to happen more consistently.



I'll ignore the last sentence and take this! 

No, in all seriousness thanks for not shitting over it. Openminded-ness. We'll see... 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I am here to apologize to the Ambrose community. Dean looked great tonight. Hope it continues (Y)*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I know the win doesn't count and they're probably planning to have Ambrose win at SummerSlam unless Rollins cashes in (like it'll mean a fucking thing) and they wanted Rollins to win the first match without beating Ambrose (God knows why, it's never been a problem before). Still, it does nothing to enhance Ambrose's credibility at ALL. I wouldn't be surprised if Rollins even ends up winning the title because Ambrose is ejected from the building, because as Monday night proved, Dean Ambrose is the only babyface in wrestling history that gets taken out of the arena and never comes back.



He just came back tonight fpalm

If you still complain about Ambrose's booking tonight, well I dunno, do what you gotta do :shrug


----------



## Vics1971

It was ok, nothing to get excited about. Onward to whatever 'delights' they have for us at Summerslam.


----------



## Tony

Also, :lol at Ambrose hiding in the trunk


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

No hes like an attitude era wrestler that born in the wrong year, if they really wanted him to be the next Austin he would be destroying Orton and Kane at the same time like nothing.


----------



## LigerJ81

When Ambrose was hiding in the Car Trunk I was just :lmao, I can't wait for that match at SS


----------



## Empress

Dean had great booking tonight. The brawl with Seth was great. I suppose there is a method to WWE's madness.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Out of the Shield I expected him to be the next big guy and I think he can still be. He'll have to work harder than Reigns because he wasn't chosen but I think the fans will choose him. He's the anti hero we all love.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

*Nope. Austin would come back to the venue in a vehicle and proceed to bash everyone in the head with a foreign object. They're taking a step in the right direction though. *


----------



## tylermoxreigns

I can't help but sit here slightly smug as I think back to my previous comments of them a) brawling in the crowd and b) some sort of fuckery happening at the beginning so we didn't get a match.

Jesus, I've watched WWE for too long.

Unbelievably happy with the way this feud is being handled. I think both Rollins and Ambrose within their characters of face and heel looked super strong tonight. Them showing Rollins running scared in the parking lot was a particular favourite. :lmao

Long may this continue! :cheer :mark: :banderas


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Truth is there is no one edgier (or at least allowed to be) than Ambrose, and I'm lovin' that.


----------



## LigerJ81

BTW was that a crowbar in his hand? Seth almost lost his head if he didn't duck in time. I wonder what they gonna do tomorrow on RAW


----------



## deathslayer

I hope they do iron man match somewhere down the line.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

he's far more entertaining than most shit we saw on the PPV and thats cuz he didn't even wrestle!! :lol

i see the Austin-ish vibe..and agree


----------



## JohnCooley

If they are, it won't work.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

There will never EVEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER be someone like Austin :austin :austin2 :austin3


----------



## Black Widow

The Reigns Train said:


> *I am here to apologize to the Ambrose community. Dean looked great tonight. Hope it continues (Y)*


:shocked::shocked: I didn't expect this from you.:clap:clap
Apology accepted.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

I love Dean Ambrose. He doesn't need to be the second coming of anyone else. He's a badass all on his own. He killed it tonight!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

I CAN SEE IT. KID HAS POTENTIAL.


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*



Chan Hung said:


> he's far more entertaining than most shit we saw on the PPV and thats cuz he didn't even wrestle!! :lol
> 
> i see the Austin-ish vibe..and agree


Yea, Ambrose totally stole the show. In my opinion anyway. Loved him on BG, can't wait to see him on Raw tomorrow and Summerslam coming up soon.


----------



## LigerJ81

This feels Great to have Fans of all 3 former Shield Members coming together like this.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

This whole ppv served as a big 3 hour buildup for rollins-ambrose, pretty much all the ppv was good for.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Black Widow said:


> :shocked::shocked: I didn't expect this from you.:clap:clap
> Apology accepted.


*:draper2 I can admit when I'm wrong. It will be annoying if he gets his ass kicked until Summerslam though.*


----------



## Atheati_Illuminati

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*



Empress said:


> I love Dean Ambrose. He doesn't need to be the second coming of anyone else. He's a badass all on his own. He killed it tonight!


Totally. He's the second no one, he's the first Ambrose.


----------



## Batz

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*



JohnCooley said:


> If they are, it won't work.


It already is.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The Reigns Train said:


> *I am here to apologize to the Ambrose community. Dean looked great tonight. Hope it continues (Y)*



Honestly big of you to come in here and say that. We'll see what Summerslam brings. 

Edit: Also just wanna say everyone is entitled to their opinion but it's nice to know if people think that occasionally that opinion often sometimes needs tweaking or could do with a rethink. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JohnCooley

Batz said:


> It already is.



Yeah, we'll see in the long run. HAHA


----------



## LigerJ81

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Didn't even wrestle but Stole the Show


----------



## Vics1971

The Reigns Train said:


> *I am here to apologize to the Ambrose community. Dean looked great tonight. Hope it continues (Y)*


What for, having an opinion? You didn't hurt anyone, you shouldn't have to apologise ffs.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Ambrose is more like Pillman than Austin. Plus, if they are trying to make him into Austin 2.0, then his booking would have to vastly improve.


----------



## Black Widow

The Reigns Train said:


> *:draper2 I can admit when I'm wrong. It will be annoying if he gets his ass kicked until Summerslam though.*


:clap Great,my respect for you is back.We have to wait and see,but I don't think he will get his ass kicked.Looks like he's gonna win.


----------



## Vics1971

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Well, I think they're trying, which is never a good sign. We'll see.


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Reminds me of the time CM Punk said that Dean is 'not the second CM Punk, but the first Dean Ambrose.'


----------



## Ccoffey89

So let me just say first off, ROLLINS AND AMBROSE STOLE THE FUCKING SHOW WITHOUT EVER HAVING A DAMN MATCH!

The backstage segment when Ambrose attacked Rollins was great. Then Trips throwing Ambrose out of the building just before the match...I was like noooooooooo please let the have the match!!! I was kind of upset but knew deep down in my heart of hearts that Dean Ambrose would return, and wreck havoc on that backstabbing, little prick Seth Rollins sometime in the night. :agree

I wasn't at all disappointed. :banderas When Rollins came out to the ring I just knew Ambrose was going to come from somewhere. Then they announce he's the winner, getting all smug and stuff. All of sudden the cameras pan to the announcers and I'm like What??? :cuss: no Dean! But then The glorious crowd reaction came and I was like Ambrose!!! That brawl was so great, getting taken down by like 5 guys HHH shoving Dean, Them carrying out ala Stone Cold, That segment was amazing! :banderas :mark: 

Then It wasn't even OVER YET! Seth going in to the parking lot and getting rid of security...I knew it was about to happen again! Seth checking everywhere and all of a sudden Ambrose POP'S OUT OF THE TRUNK!!!! EPIC! I was like beat his ass!!









:banderas:banderas:banderas:mark::mark::mark:




Everything they did tonight with Seth and Dean was awesome and needed to be done to further the story to Summerslam and make it that much more exciting. I absolutely cannot wait until Summerslam. The match is gonna be MOTY contender I'm sure of it. :mark::mark:

Damn I'm happy how things went for them tonight. Showing Ambrose hell bent on destruction is exactly what I wanted. 
Who says they are trying to bury Dean now?? :dance


----------



## RatedR10

Ambrose is seriously the best thing in WWE right now. I've said it before and I'll say it again.

Reigns may be getting title matches at this point, but I think Ambrose's booking since the break up has been the best and really developed his character more.


----------



## x78

Only downside tonight was that Ambrose didn't cut a promo in the parking lot after Rollins drove off.

I was hoping for this:





Or maybe even this.


----------



## rakija

He looks like a boss GQMF'er in the SS promo


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*



Empress said:


> I love Dean Ambrose. He doesn't need to be the second coming of anyone else. He's a badass all on his own. He killed it tonight!


^^


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

They are doing this with several of their babyfaces. See Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That SS promo is all kinds of awesome- everyone looks so great in it.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

I like Ambrose but at best he can be Austin Lite, not 2.0


----------



## hazuki

Great stuff tonight. Ladder match at Summerslam for the Briefcase? :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Uh, they are not. Austin was credible and gave his opponents an ass whooping.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Comparing Ambrose to Austin is as dumb as comparing Reigns to the Rock. None are like each other at all.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

I don't think anyone will be the next Austin in a PG era, but I think Ambrose is as close as we'll get. Finally dropped my SHIELD sig. New one says it well.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

As much as I HATE saying this, part of me feels like the WWE doesn't believe in Ambrose enough to push him like that.


----------



## mjames74

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

I got to admit though tonight had the whole Vince/Rock vs SCSA. Rollins is no Rock, but someone had to fill it.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Ambrose reminds me of DX Triple H from 98 TBH.


----------



## mjames74

RatedR10 said:


> Ambrose is seriously the best thing in WWE right now. I've said it before and I'll say it again.
> 
> Reigns may be getting title matches at this point, but I think Ambrose's booking since the break up has been the best and really developed his character more.


If they seriously let Ambrose run with this and do it proper he won't need a title, he'll be above them.


----------



## Kratosx23

RAVEN said:


> He just came back tonight fpalm
> 
> If you still complain about Ambrose's booking tonight, well I dunno, do what you gotta do :shrug


Well, good for them, they finally learned to bring a babyface back after he's out of the building. It still didn't change anything.

It's gonna take a lot more than Rollins running away from him in a car to impress me. He needs some WINS, against people who are CREDIBLE, and to stop getting beaten down every week. You know, that old booking, the thing that makes stars. What they did last night doesn't really prove one way or another that they've woken the fuck up on him. To me, all it means is that he's probably getting ANOTHER month of non stop beatdowns to pay for this.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly

Ambrose is starting to elevate to anti-hero levels previously unseen since Austin. There, I said it.


----------



## Telos

:lmao

This dude really came out of the damn trunk :lmao

:mark: :mark: :mark: That Grindhouse SummerSlam promo


----------



## Chrome

Ambrose was great tonight, easily one of the best things going in WWE right now.


----------



## funnyfaces1

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, good for them, they finally learned to bring a babyface back after he's out of the building. It still didn't change anything.
> 
> It's gonna take a lot more than Rollins running away from him in a car to impress me. He needs some WINS, against people who are CREDIBLE, and to stop getting beaten down every week. You know, that old booking, the thing that makes stars. What they did last night doesn't really prove one way or another that they've woken the fuck up on him. To me, all it means is that he's probably getting ANOTHER month of non stop beatdowns to pay for this.


So I'm guessing you weren't around for The Rock.


----------



## Kratosx23

funnyfaces1 said:


> So I'm guessing you weren't around for The Rock.


I was around for The Rock, I don't remember him getting flattened every single show. As I seem to recall, he usually stood tall. He took a beatdown now and again but I don't recall anything excessive, spanning multiple shows, nor do I also recall losses that happened constantly simultaneously. Not to mention he was a main event success, what has Ambrose ever done? Nothing, he's got midcard credentials. There's no scenario they're booking towards that I see where Ambrose ends up a successful, main event wrestler.


----------



## Callisto

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, good for them, they finally learned to bring a babyface back after he's out of the building. It still didn't change anything.
> 
> It's gonna take a lot more than Rollins running away from him in a car to impress me. He needs some WINS, against people who are CREDIBLE, and to stop getting beaten down every week. You know, that old booking, the thing that makes stars. What they did last night doesn't really prove one way or another that they've woken the fuck up on him. To me, all it means is that he's probably getting ANOTHER month of non stop beatdowns to pay for this.


This is a pretty gross exaggeration and I don't really see how you can come to the conclusion that Ambrose is the victim of weak booking. For every lick Rollins gets on him, Ambrose gets ten times as much on him and more than often Ambrose is the aggressor, the dialogue in his promos are considerably more intimidating and threatening, and he has wrestled the likes of Orton in long matches whilst selling a shoulder injury. The man is damn near the top of the pyramid, so a loss will certainly not be to his detriment so long as this type of booking continues.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

funnyfaces1 said:


> So I'm guessing you weren't around for The Rock.







*The Rock spent 20 minutes methodically dismantling the McMahon Helmsley Regime. It's not hard to book Ambrose do something like this. There's no reason for him to get his ass kicked on every single episode of RAW. Let him roam around with a pipe and get revenge on The Authority.*


----------



## Black Widow

Renee and Dean leaving together.:side:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Just came to say, I want to see peak (face) Ambrose versus a returning (heel) Punk... in 3-5 years.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*

Austin >> Ambrose


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Austin >> Ambrose


No shit. Austin >> Every other wrestler combined in the history of the business. Tell me something we don't know, that doesn't diminish how outstanding Ambrose is.



> This is a pretty gross exaggeration and I don't really see how you can come to the conclusion that Ambrose is the victim of weak booking. For every lick Rollins gets on him, Ambrose gets ten times as much on him


REALLY? :lmao What a load of fucking bullshit. My jaw's on the floor. Ambrose has been beaten down so many times he's got Rollins' boot imprinted in the back of his head. Ambrose barely even TOUCHES Rollins. All that happens is he jumps Rollins, gets a couple punches and then somebody breaks it up. Rollins hits him with finishers, chairs, etc.



> and more than often Ambrose is the aggressor,


It doesn't matter who's the aggressor, it matters who's the WINNER. That's Rollins, it always HAS been Rollins, it always WILL be Rollins.



> the dialogue in his promos are considerably more intimidating and threatening,


The dialogue in Kane's promos are considerably more intimidating and threatening than the dialogue in Hulk Hogan's promos. What's your point?



> and he has wrestled the likes of Orton in long matches whilst selling a shoulder injury.


And he lost. Dean Ambrose loses to Randy Orton, Seth Rollins gets protected against JOHN CENA. If that doesn't tell you where they stand in this company, I don't know what will. And he's been selling that shoulder injury forever, it's irrelevant. It's part of him. At what point do you stop making excuses and just admit that he's booked as a LOSER? The next 50 matches he loses, are you gonna blame the shoulder for all of them? "Oh, he DEFINITELY would've beaten Triple H, Brock Lesnar, John Cena, etc, if it wasn't for his shoulder". Suuuuuure.



> The man is damn near the top of the pyramid, so a loss will certainly not be to his detriment so long as this type of booking continues.


Pyramid of jobbers, maybe. He isn't even close to being one of the top stars in the company. Where you make this stuff up from I'd love to know.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Are try trying to make Austin 2.0 with ambrose?*



AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Austin >> Ambrose


No shit. Austin will always be the GOAT :austin :austin2 :austin3


----------



## Empress

Dean stole the show and didn't even wrestle. I'm surprised to read any complaints. My doubts about his future have been erased. The WWE is treating him and his character with care. They know exactly what they're doing. I'm happy to have been wrong. Sometimes, it's just good to enjoy a moment and worry about the rest another day. 

I wonder how long it takes Dean to wind down after a show. It's cool that he has Renee to help him out with that.


----------



## #Mark

Hoping for a Street fight at Summerslam but a ladder match for the briefcase would suffice. Ambrose/HHH has to be penciled in at some point, right?


----------



## BrownianMotion

#Mark said:


> Hoping for a Street fight at Summerslam but a ladder match for the briefcase would suffice. Ambrose/HHH has to be penciled in at some point, right?


I would not want a ladder match for the briefcase. Not that I don't want Ambrose to win it, but I just don't think they'd take it away from Rollins. It would likely result in a loss for Ambrose and he desperately needs a victory at SummerSlam.


----------



## Kratosx23

I could see Ambrose winning the briefcase. They could have him lose and become the new Damien Sandow. It seems as likely as anything. Rollins has got a title win coming to him at some point whether it happens from the briefcase or not, Triple H handpicked him. Ambrose has to rely 100% on the fans, and good luck with that, they don't listen to the fans. They only listen if it's a guy they agree with, but if it's a guy they don't agree with, they don't bother.


----------



## animus

Wow just wow... All these hyperboles. Ambrose's singles career has been barely two months and people are comparing him to the height of the Rock and SCSA's careers, and then on the flip side people want to say he's dead and buried due to having no significant wins yet. For fucks sake, nearly every match he's had ended in a DQ and the only loss, that I can think of, came to the hands of Randy Orton, which makes sense. They're building him for sure; however, can we revisit Ambrose's career a year or two from now and then decide what progress -or lack there of- has been made?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

#Mark said:


> Hoping for a Street fight at Summerslam but a ladder match for the briefcase would suffice. Ambrose/HHH has to be penciled in at some point, right?



I really hope Ambrose/HHH is pencilled in at some point. From their tiny amount of interaction tonight I just saw something. The push from H when he wanted to get Ambrose out of the building - I marked. I know it's embarrassing over something so little but it was something small that added so much. A bit like how that had a guy on each of Ambrose's limbs because they couldn't get him out of the arena any other way. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford

I got shades of a trips/Ambrose match happening eventually for some reason. Don't think it will though. 

Hoping for a street fight at SS but wwe doesn't know hardcore and it's PG so I'd kind of rather just have a ladder one.

There needs to be blood though :side:


----------



## Belladonna29

Was out at a concert tonight, so I missed the PPV; but from what I've heard so far, with the exception of the opening tag match, and Dean and Seth's non-match angle, the show was pretty weak. It just makes you wonder why the WWE doesn't just drop the PPVs that are essentially filler before major events like SummerSlam. I'd imagine that if you paid to see Seth/Dean live, the you probably left the show disappointed, but pushing this match into SummerSlam instead is an interesting, indirect sign by the WWE that they recognize how strong this feud is and still could be--so they're saving the match for the bigger show (now if only the WWE could get the rest of the card together!) But now I wonder if the briefcase is going to be up-for-grabs?


----------



## Belladonna29

Deptford said:


> I got shades of a trips/Ambrose match happening eventually for some reason. Don't think it will though.
> 
> Hoping for a street fight at SS but wwe doesn't know hardcore and it's PG so I'd kind of rather just have a ladder one.
> 
> There needs to be blood though :side:


There was something between HHH and Dean tonight? Hmmm, while a street fight sounds fun--whether it's Dean against HHH or Seth (more likely), there won't be blood--at least not purpose. The WWE is letting Dean become more unhinged during this solo run and that's cool, but I'd bet that he never goes 'full Moxley'. We're in a different era now and this isn't CZW--and Dean knows this. Unless the WWE drastically changes their marketing philosophy, Dean won't be terrorizing anybody with forks or looking like a B-movie villain covered in buckets of blood in the foreseeable future, but we'll always have the memories, lol.


----------



## Deptford

There was barely anything between Ambrose and Trips. It was just more ov this vibe I picked up for some reason. 

I know there won't be intentional blood but it's just a damn shame. He makes me miss blood in the WWE.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Ambrose wins the Street Fight at Summerslam
- Rollins wins the Ladder Match for the briefcase at Night of Champions (cashes in later that night)
- Rollins wins inside Hell in a Cell to retain the WWE Championship, ending the feud.....for now

_*fingers crossed*_


----------



## Reaper

Ambrose was pretty awesome last night. Stole the PPV without even having a match. The motn was a non-match... How sad is that? 

Anyways. These two will have way too much expectation for their summerslam match and that's a lot of pressure. People are already talking about how this is going to be an all time classic and so on and so forth. 

If they include some sort of foreign object stipulation, it could become really memorable but a pure wrestling match will suffer.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

animus said:


> For fucks sake, nearly every match he's had ended in a DQ and the only loss, that I can think of, came to the hands of Randy Orton, which makes sense.


----------



## Odo

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I could see Ambrose winning the briefcase. They could have him lose and become the new Damien Sandow. It seems as likely as anything. Rollins has got a title win coming to him at some point whether it happens from the briefcase or not, Triple H handpicked him. Ambrose has to rely 100% on the fans, and good luck with that, they don't listen to the fans. They only listen if it's a guy they agree with, but if it's a guy they don't agree with, they don't bother.


All 3 of the Shield have been hand-picked.....

Honestly man


----------



## Zarra

I actually loved it. It's not like he lost,he still beat down Seth,he managed to escape the security many times,Seth was scared and he run away,so- Ambrose looked strong. I see him winning against Seth at Summerslam,finally getting his revenge. :cheer:cheer:cheer


----------



## SóniaPortugal

This photo looks like of a movie


----------



## SóniaPortugal

Dean was the PPV star and people still complain? :|


----------



## Pip-Man

SóniaPortugal said:


> This photo looks like of a movie


:lol It really does

#HollywoodAmbrose


----------



## tylermoxreigns

SóniaPortugal said:


> This photo looks like of a movie


Well, god damn. 
This shot is awesome.


----------



## Nicole Queen

:cuss: No motherfucking match :cuss:

Eh, whatever, still MVPs of the night :mark: and the hype for SS :mark::mark::mark:



Frico said:


> The match was already trending Worldwide the minute they said it was following the Uso's/Wyatts match. So it's smart to have everyone wait till Summerslam for the hype factor alone.
> 
> Like Seth said on SD...Box office. :rollins


:dance:dance:dance #MONEYMAKERS :dance:dance:dance



RatedR10 said:


> Ambrose 3:16 bitches.


:heyman A+



DoubtGin said:


> Ambrose is taking over :ambrose


He's got the whole world in his hands... :ambrose3



BarneyArmy said:


>





Jarsy1 said:


> AMBROSE 3:16 :ambrose :austin :mark:


That diving Thesz press off the table :banderas

Not a truck but good enough anyway :dance



WynterWarm12 said:


> Ambrose be like :


:lmao :lmao :lmao



BrownianMotion said:


> The guy has been the MVP of the show. This is what happens when booking complements his talent as opposed to inhibit it as it has done for the past few weeks.
> 
> If this doesn't show them that he is far superior to Reigns in every conceivable way, then nothing will.


MVP of the show :cool2 Hopefully some positivity in the thread :side:



RAVEN said:


> Stealing the show without even having a match Jesus :banderas


#MVP



The Reigns Train said:


> *I am here to apologize to the Ambrose community. Dean looked great tonight. Hope it continues (Y)*


:lmao



Ccoffey89 said:


> So let me just say first off, *ROLLINS AND AMBROSE STOLE THE FUCKING SHOW WITHOUT EVER HAVING A DAMN MATCH!*
> 
> The backstage segment when Ambrose attacked Rollins was great. Then Trips throwing Ambrose out of the building just before the match...I was like noooooooooo please let the have the match!!! I was kind of upset but knew deep down in my heart of hearts that Dean Ambrose would return, and wreck havoc on that backstabbing, little prick Seth Rollins sometime in the night. :agree
> 
> I wasn't at all disappointed. :banderas When Rollins came out to the ring I just knew Ambrose was going to come from somewhere. Then they announce he's the winner, getting all smug and stuff. All of sudden the cameras pan to the announcers and I'm like What??? :cuss: no Dean! But then The glorious crowd reaction came and I was like Ambrose!!! That brawl was so great, getting taken down by like 5 guys HHH shoving Dean, Them carrying out ala Stone Cold, That segment was amazing! :banderas :mark:
> 
> Then It wasn't even OVER YET! Seth going in to the parking lot and getting rid of security...I knew it was about to happen again! Seth checking everywhere and all of a sudden Ambrose POP'S OUT OF THE TRUNK!!!! EPIC! I was like beat his ass!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas:banderas:banderas:mark::mark::mark:


GOATs are always GOATing :rollins :ambrose3 

:dance:dance:dance

:side: Was totally expecting he'd dive off the fucking trucks :side:



Ccoffey89 said:


> Everything they did tonight with Seth and Dean was awesome and needed to be done to further the story to Summerslam and make it that much more exciting. I absolutely cannot wait until Summerslam. The match is gonna be MOTY contender I'm sure of it. :mark::mark:


Fixed 



Ccoffey89 said:


> Damn I'm happy how things went for them tonight. Showing Ambrose hell bent on destruction is exactly what I wanted.
> Who says they are trying to bury Dean now?? :dance


:austin3 Wait a second... If Trips is overly pissed, will he bring the shovel tonight? :|




rakija said:


> He looks like a boss GQMF'er in the SS promo


:yum: #HYPEINTENSIFIES :mark:



Reaper said:


> *Ambrose was pretty awesome last night. Stole the PPV without even having a match. The motn was a non-match*... How sad is that?


:dance Great for DA GOATs, sad for everyone else :shrug



Pip Star said:


> #HollywoodAmbrose


:austin3 No thanks :side:

Though this looks like it's out of action movie :lmao











Dat smug bastard Seth :banderas

Couldn't stop thinking about when they handcuffed SCSA while Ambrose was being held off :lol

Kinda sad we didn't watch some magic in the ring, but this will just make SS that much more epic so it's OK :dance

Just hoping they bring in new aspects in this and have some crazy-ass segments/promos and just build them even better :lenny

(Though if they concentrate more on the fucking WHC I could care less for without Bryan, and the feud suffers Imma gonna be :cuss:

Wouldn't put it past them to truly screw the most over feud now just because it outshines the WHC one :side


----------



## OMGeno

Pretty awesome how Ambrose/Rollins didn't even have a match but they stole the whole damn show again. Just imagine when they finally have a match at Summer Slam :ex: 


The rest of Battleground was pretty vanilla though :sad:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Unrelated to BG but this is gold :lol


----------



## Pip-Man

Nicole Queen said:


> :cuss: No motherfucking match :cuss:
> 
> Eh, whatever, still MVPs of the night :mark: and the hype for SS :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :dance:dance:dance #MONEYMAKERS :dance:dance:dance
> 
> 
> 
> :heyman A+
> 
> 
> 
> He's got the whole world in his hands... :ambrose3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That diving Thesz press off the table :banderas
> 
> Not a truck but good enough anyway :dance
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> MVP of the show :cool2 Hopefully some positivity in the thread :side:
> 
> 
> 
> #MVP
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> GOATs are always GOATing :rollins :ambrose3
> 
> :dance:dance:dance
> 
> :side: Was totally expecting he'd dive off the fucking trucks :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> :austin3 Wait a second... If Trips is overly pissed, will he bring the shovel tonight? :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yum: #HYPEINTENSIFIES :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> :dance Great for DA GOATs, sad for everyone else :shrug
> 
> 
> 
> :austin3 *No thanks* :side:
> 
> Though this looks like it's out of action movie :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat smug bastard Seth :banderas
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about when they handcuffed SCSA while Ambrose was being held off :lol
> 
> Kinda sad we didn't watch some magic in the ring, but this will just make SS that much more epic so it's OK :dance
> 
> Just hoping they bring in new aspects in this and have some crazy-ass segments/promos and just build them even better :lenny
> 
> (Though if they concentrate more on the fucking WHC I could care less for without Bryan, and the feud suffers Imma gonna be :cuss:
> 
> Wouldn't put it past them to truly screw the most over feud now just because it outshines the WHC one :side


#HOLLYWOODAMBROSE,DAMN IT! :tyson


----------



## Zarra

Nicole Queen said:


> Though this looks like it's out of action movie :lmao


:banderas Gold


----------



## Nicole Queen

Pip Star said:


> #HOLLYWOODAMBROSE,DAMN IT! :tyson


:austin3

No thanks. :side:

No. Thanks. :side::side:

NO. THANKS. :side::side::side:


----------



## CALΔMITY

I didn't mind that there was no match. The fist fight (and the interruptions) got the crowd excited. The feud should be no where near done anyways so I'm glad things turned out this way. Leaves me yearning for more. Ambrose hiding in Seth's fucking trunk tho! :banderas That psycho fucker almost got Seth with a god damn monkey wrench too! Geez that parking lot brawl was crazy amazing. Even more well executed than the brawl at ringside. GOD I cannot wait to see how Raw follows up.




SóniaPortugal said:


> This photo looks like of a movie





Nicole Queen said:


> Though this looks like it's out of action movie :lmao


Just wow. There doesn't need to ba a Hollywood Ambrose or anything, but this man could KILL it in an action film. Seriously these do look so much like movie screen caps. :mark: :mark: :mark:

Also, the way Ambrose just slowly stalked in the direction Seth sped off in. He's the fucking face of this feud and he's got the heel downright scared of him. Well, I mean...Seth SHOULD be, but geeez. I am happy with this.


----------



## -Skullbone-

Fucking hell, check out Dean's face in that second pic. He looks like he's about to explode.

Didn't see the PPV. Judging by the general consensus of how bad it was, however, it would seem like it wasn't all that terrible in retrospect to spend time adding a bit more longevity and spice to their feud (which it needed I feel). I also reckon they could've gone the route of Hardy/Edge at Summerslam 2005 in creating a match scenario that pulls up frustratingly short to create more of an eventual climax when the two guys finally get their hands on each other for real. Granted, you run the risk of possibly stalling momentum rather than fueling it. 

You also have to wonder if the match would've continued the trend of loose checking and general sloppiness that bled into most other matches on the night. Again I haven't seen Battleground, but talk is that most people were well and truly off their A-game.


----------



## Vics1971

It wasn't hard to steal that show. Not for those two as good as they normally are on a crap show like that was. They could have walked in and read the phone directory and still managed it. The diving Thesz press off the table was great, I'll give you that. The quick shot of Ambrose bum crack always welcome, however brief it may be. Ambrose hiding in the trunk, but I did see that one coming.

The Wyatt's and The Uso's were marginally better in my opinion actually.

Anyway, that's the best I can do for positivity. I don't enjoy being negative, but I'll say how I feel if and when I feel it. Hoping for better on Raw, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Zarra

LMAOOOO :faint:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Vics1971 said:


> It wasn't hard to steal that show. Not for those two as good as they normally are on a crap show like that was. They could have walked in and read the phone directory and still managed it. The diving Thesz press off the table was great, I'll give you that. The quick shot of Ambrose bum crack always welcome, however brief it may be. Ambrose hiding in the trunk, but I did see that one coming.
> 
> The Wyatt's and The Uso's were marginally better in my opinion actually.
> 
> Anyway, that's the best I can do for positivity. I don't enjoy being negative, but I'll say how I feel if and when I feel it. Hoping for better on Raw, but I'm not holding my breath.


A Raw immediately following a PPV is usually good so I'd watch out for tonight. It's up to them how they ruin it later.


----------



## Vics1971

RAVEN said:


> A Raw immediately following a PPV is usually good so I'd watch out for tonight. It's up to them how they ruin it later.


Most of the time I'd agree with you on this, Raw after ppv's is usually good, but I'm just not as positive about how this feud is going as much as most on here. I've seen all the arguments for, and I'm still not buying them. Let's just wait and see.


----------



## Black Widow

SóniaPortugal said:


> This photo looks like of a movie


I KNOW,IT'S AWESOME! That's why is my signature since last night! :





SóniaPortugal said:


> Dean was the PPV star and people still complain? :|


:side::side::side:


----------



## TheFranticJane

*Sigh* Ambrose's brilliance last night would have been magnified tenfold if he was a heel. Couldn't Cole and Lawler just, maybe, stop defending him? Because in the confines of the storyline, Seth is in the right. Dean's nuts! The commentators shouldn't be standing up for him and making out that his behavior's purely because Seth betrayed him.
Couldn't we maybe have a feud where the supposed face is actually far worse than the heel and the lines between good and evil get a bit blurred?

Oh, well, outstanding work from both of them, either way. Seth's absolutely killing the role of a total slimeball. Though he really needs a new outfit and theme.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

That looks likea fucking horror movie pics

Moxley the god


----------



## Telos

TheFranticJane said:


> *Sigh* Ambrose's brilliance last night would have been magnified tenfold if he was a heel. Couldn't Cole and Lawler just, maybe, stop defending him? Because in the confines of the storyline, Seth is in the right. Dean's nuts! The commentators shouldn't be standing up for him and making out that his behavior's purely because Seth betrayed him.
> Couldn't we maybe have a feud where the supposed face is actually far worse than the heel and the lines between good and evil get a bit blurred?
> 
> Oh, well, outstanding work from both of them, either way. Seth's absolutely killing the role of a total slimeball. Though he really needs a new outfit and theme.


Thing is Ambrose is supposed to be the face and Rollins is supposed to be the heel. Cole's job is to continue that narrative to the home viewers.

It insults the intelligence of viewers with all the inconsistencies (i.e., Sheamus committing grand theft auto on ADR was A-OK) but WWE logic is always ass backwards.


----------



## Black Widow

Zarra said:


> LMAOOOO :faint:


That's exactly how the horror movies start.:lol


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

Also, he doesn't look like he's acting, pure intensity.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> GOATs are always GOATing :rollins :ambrose3
> 
> :dance:dance:dance
> 
> :side: Was totally expecting he'd dive off the fucking trucks :side:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed
> 
> 
> 
> :austin3 Wait a second... If Trips is overly pissed, will he bring the shovel tonight? :|
> 
> 
> 
> Though this looks like it's out of action movie :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat smug bastard Seth :banderas
> 
> Couldn't stop thinking about when they handcuffed SCSA while Ambrose was being held off :lol
> 
> Kinda sad we didn't watch some magic in the ring, but this will just make SS that much more epic so it's OK :dance
> 
> Just hoping they bring in new aspects in this and have some crazy-ass segments/promos and just build them even better :lenny
> 
> (Though if they concentrate more on the fucking WHC I could care less for without Bryan, and the feud suffers Imma gonna be :cuss:
> 
> Wouldn't put it past them to truly screw the most over feud now just because it outshines the WHC one :side



They really were the MVP's! I'm really loving how they keep adding to hype for when they finally meet in the ring 1 on 1 :mark
I had the Stone Cold vibes as well Halfie!! 
Ambrose really could play in an action movie. Some people have mentioned it before, but if they re-do the Die Hard movies he could play the perfect John McClane!




Calamity Glitch said:


> I didn't mind that there was no match. The fist fight (and the interruptions) got the crowd excited. The feud should be no where near done anyways so I'm glad things turned out this way. Leaves me yearning for more. Ambrose hiding in Seth's fucking trunk tho! :banderas That psycho fucker almost got Seth with a god damn monkey wrench too! Geez that parking lot brawl was crazy amazing. Even more well executed than the brawl at ringside. GOD I cannot wait to see how Raw follows up.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wow. There doesn't need to ba a Hollywood Ambrose or anything, but this man could KILL it in an action film. Seriously these do look so much like movie screen caps. :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Also, the way Ambrose just slowly stalked in the direction Seth sped off in. He's the fucking face of this feud and he's got the heel downright scared of him. Well, I mean...Seth SHOULD be, but geeez. I am happy with this.


I'm with you Calle! I didn't mind there wasn't a match. Well OK, I did when it was first announced that Dean had been ejected, but after all the interactions between them during the PPV they were the MVP's. Out of everything that happened last night I'm thinking it's the thing people will remember the most. 

So hyped for Raw tonight, shit is going down! :mark::mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Please make this happen for me. Please, please, please.


I'm re-watching right now. Ambrose saying to Trips "When are you gonna take me huh?" Or am I deaf? :mark:


----------



## Erik.

To be the highlight of a PPV and not even have a match is pretty special. Would love to see Ambrose to be banned from the arena only to show up in the front row with snacks like in FCW :lol


----------



## OMGeno

I was thinking they were going to do an actual arrest segment last night :mark: ... but I'd rather that happen on Raw :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Please make this happen for me. Please, please, please.
> 
> 
> I'm re-watching right now. *Ambrose saying to Trips "When are you gonna take me huh?" Or am I deaf?* :mark:


I thought I heard that too!! :mark: Damn.. if HHH and Ambrose ends up being an official match up down the road. :banderas



Erik. said:


> To be the highlight of a PPV and not even have a match is pretty special. Would love to see Ambrose to be banned from the arena only to show up in the front row with snacks like in FCW :lol


----------



## OMGeno

I'd rather see Trips/Ambrose than Trips/Reigns TBH, but Summer Slam is definitely Ambrose/Rollins so we'll have to wait...a fucking while.


----------



## Nicole Queen

We need some Ambrose/HHH and Ambrose/Orton with fully crazed Orton :mark:

:lmao Someone suggested that Dean should get a win over Trips at WM31 which I'm down with :lol :mark:


----------



## Erik.

Ccoffey89 said:


>


:lol :lol

MAKE IT HAPPEN.


----------



## OMGeno

People in this thread have such great ideas, where can we apply to be bookers??? :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> We need some Ambrose/HHH and Ambrose/Orton with fully crazed Orton :mark:
> 
> :lmao Someone suggested that Dean should get a win over Trips at WM31 which I'm down with :lol :mark:


I'm there if we get Ambrose and Trips at a WM. Like seriously. That's everything.
And you know how I am about Ambrollins so when I say Trips v Ambrose means everything you know I mean business. :cool2


----------



## Nicole Queen

tylermoxreigns said:


> I'm there if we get Ambrose and Trips at a WM. Like seriously. That's everything.
> And you know how I am about Ambrollins so when I say Trips v Ambrose means everything you know I mean business. :cool2


I get you girl :cool2

Hoping that tonight we get some segment or anything between the two of them, Dean has more personal feuds with Seth/Randy/Trips than their respective "opponents" :lel

Like come on, I could care less about Randy vs Kane vs Cena vs Reigns; just give us some crazy ass antics between those two psychos *throws money at WWE*

Anyone else down for Ambrose/Y2J GOATness? :mark:


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


> Anyone else down for Ambrose/Y2J GOATness? :mark:


Someone would need to turn heel first. Though I'm not sure how big of a rub it is to go over Y2J anymore.


----------



## Ccoffey89

*@OMGeno* I would much rather see Ambrose vs HHH too! 
I'd be at WM 31 in a heartbeat if those two had a match on the card. 


*@NicoleHalfieQueen* I'd be down for some of that!


Anyone want to venture a guess as to what may happen on Raw tonight?


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> Someone would need to turn heel first. Though I'm not sure how big of a rub it is to go over Y2J anymore.


Eh, I don't need a big feud or anything, I'd love if they just let them cut some promos against each other or the like.

Though I could care less if he doesn't get any rub from Jericho, it would still be great and I'm sure everybody would know who wins so whatever? Not every match/feud is neccessary for the end win/loss result; I just want to see them against each other in some way. Dream feud, baby :mark:

*@Halfey* :cheer I want Ambrose with a diving Thesz press off a fucking truck finally :mark: Otherwise :cuss: :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Still replaying that Summerslam advert :banderas


Maelstrom of malevolence, Vortex of Vengeance, Reign of Wrath :mark: :mark:


----------



## Vics1971

I've been waiting for Trips v Ambrose for what seems like forever now. I know I'll have to wait a while longer though, and it might never happen, although I can't see that. It's too good an opportunity to miss. 

I can't understand Trips V Reigns at all, but then again I can't understand a lot of WWE logic.


----------



## OMGeno

RAVEN said:


> Still replaying that Summerslam advert :banderas
> 
> 
> Maelstrom of malevolence, Vortex of Vengeance, Reign of Wrath :mark: :mark:



Just from the gif's, it looks a little like a shampoo commercial :lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Eh, I don't need a big feud or anything, I'd love if they just let them cut some promos against each other or the like.
> 
> Though I could care less if he doesn't get any rub from Jericho, it would still be great and I'm sure everybody would know who wins so whatever? Not every match/feud is neccessary for the end win/loss result; I just want to see them against each other in some way. Dream feud, baby :mark:
> 
> *@Halfey* :cheer I want Ambrose with a diving Thesz press off a fucking truck finally :mark: Otherwise :cuss: :lol


As for the Ambrose/Jericho feud, the promo exchanges would be :banderas The match it's self would also be great too, especially if Ambrose does the calculating Heel thing, mixed in with his unpredictable psychoness. They could have a pretty good month long feud if you ask me. 

As for the Thesz press off a truck. :mark::mark: I'm telling you we need to see Rollins arriving at the Arena tonight and being all paranoid again like last night. All of a sudden Ambrose comes off of a fucking Semi and starts beating the hell out him Seth. :banderas


----------



## BrownianMotion

He needs to be in a match tonight. Feed Kane to him (since he's no longer in the title picture) or The Miz (since IC champs are jobbers anyways.) He needs to start racking up those wins.


----------



## NeyNey

FUCKING TEASING BASTARDS!!! :lmao
I was so fucking excited, I mean really, had some tasty food prepared, started to shake when they announced the match just for them to rip my heart out. enaldo
Whatever, the most awesome stuff on Battleground. 
It was so fantastic, all the brawls, Ambrose looking like the most craziest badass ever, Rollins also made it great with jumping on Ambrose when security wanted to bring him backstage so the brawl could just start again :banderas :banderas :banderas
Awesome!!! Really!!! People want that match even more now... 
Wow... this is gonna be fucking huge. 
People still will remember Ambrose/Rollins in 20 years.
Ambrose in the fucking trunk :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


----------



## tylermoxreigns

NeyNey said:


> *FUCKING TEASING BASTARDS!!! :lmao*
> I was so fucking excited, I mean really, had some tasty food prepared, started to shake when they announced the match just for them to rip my heart out. enaldo
> Whatever, the most awesome stuff on Battleground.
> It was so fantastic, all the brawls, Ambrose looking like the most craziest badass ever, Rollins also made it great with jumping on Ambrose when security wanted to bring him backstage so the brawl could just start again :banderas :banderas :banderas
> Awesome!!! Really!!! *People want that match even more now... *
> Wow... this is gonna be fucking huge.
> People still will remember Ambrose/Rollins in 20 years.
> Ambrose in the fucking trunk :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


:dance:dance:dance

Yeah we do!


----------



## Vics1971

I wanted it before as much as I do now. Last night did more to piss me off than hype me up more... but whatever floats people's boats.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

If Pyro's opinion of Dean's booking could ever be made into a gif, it would be this gif










:lmao :lmao


----------



## CALΔMITY

NeyNey said:


> FUCKING TEASING BASTARDS!!! :lmao


They're getting awfully good at that. :lmao


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

RAVEN said:


> Still replaying that Summerslam advert :banderas
> 
> 
> Maelstrom of malevolence, Vortex of Vengeance, Reign of Wrath :mark: :mark:


*Oh snap. Those are pretty cool. 

As for the BG match or lack there of, I am not really bothered by it. It's just creative's way of protecting and conserving the feud. Maybe it's not the best way to do it (writing wise) but we got a couple of decent brawls out of it and the 'E knows the match is money. 

If anything I am looking at this from the point of view that the 'E cares about his feud and is trying not to make it look so predictable. I don't think anyone predicted that the match wouldn't take place. Even then people were guessing that Dean would come back to foil a cash-in attempt and that was wrong too. So at least the 'know-it-alls' couldn't cry 'Oh so predictable'.*


----------



## Nicole Queen

NeyNey said:


> Wow... this is gonna be fucking huge.
> People still will remember Ambrose/Rollins in 20 years.


:zayn3



BrownianMotion said:


> He needs to be in a match tonight. Feed Kane to him (since he's no longer in the title picture) or The Miz (since IC champs are jobbers anyways.) He needs to start racking up those wins.


Just get Ambrose to take the IC title away from Miz :side: and have him and Barrett feud over it when he returns :mark:

:zayn3 Please WWE gods, make it happen :zayn3



tylermoxreigns said:


> If Pyro's opinion of Dean's booking could ever be made into a gif, it would be this gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *
> 
> As for the BG match or lack there of, I am not really bothered by it. It's just creative's way of protecting and conserving the feud. Maybe it's not the best way to do it (writing wise) but we got a couple of decent brawls out of it and the 'E knows the match is money.
> 
> If anything I am looking at this from the point of view that the 'E cares about his feud and is trying not to make it look so predictable. I don't think anyone predicted that the match wouldn't take place. Even then people were guessing that Dean would come back to foil a cash-in attempt and that was wrong too. So at least the 'know-it-alls' couldn't cry 'Oh so predictable'.*


Yes, this is what I thought too. It's one to scrap off a match knowing no one would care for it and it's completely different to let them brawl and have Dean attack Seth with a wrench :lol after said match didn't take place.

As for how well they will book it in the future we can all have our doubts, but I think this at least shows they know how much people have been hyped to see this blow-off.


----------



## CALΔMITY

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *Oh snap. Those are pretty cool.
> 
> As for the BG match or lack there of, I am not really bothered by it. It's just creative's way of protecting and conserving the feud. Maybe it's not the best way to do it (writing wise) but we got a couple of decent brawls out of it and the 'E knows the match is money.
> 
> If anything I am looking at this from the point of view that the 'E cares about his feud and is trying not to make it look so predictable. I don't think anyone predicted that the match wouldn't take place. Even then people were guessing that Dean would come back to foil a cash-in attempt and that was wrong too. So at least the 'know-it-alls' couldn't cry 'Oh so predictable'.*


Yeah agreed. I love that the writers can at least keep us guessing with these guys. I remember someone on twitter saying that this is the second best feud happening right now. I can agree as far as star power goes, but as far as substance goes I feel it is THE greatest thing going on and I can appreciate how it is being treated.


----------



## Ccoffey89

NeyNey said:


> FUCKING TEASING BASTARDS!!! :lmao
> I was so fucking excited, I mean really, had some tasty food prepared, started to shake when they announced the match just for them to rip my heart out. enaldo
> Whatever, the most awesome stuff on Battleground.
> It was so fantastic, all the brawls, Ambrose looking like the most craziest badass ever, Rollins also made it great with jumping on Ambrose when security wanted to bring him backstage so the brawl could just start again :banderas :banderas :banderas
> Awesome!!! Really!!! People want that match even more now...
> Wow... this is gonna be fucking huge.
> People still will remember Ambrose/Rollins in 20 years.
> Ambrose in the fucking trunk :zayn3 :zayn3 :zayn3


I have to say I didn't think I could want this match even more....I'll be damned.... I was wrong! I want this match so bad right now! They really are getting too damn good at teasing us! But Summerslam is gonna be so fucking amazing :banderas They keep building up the hype around them and this is a good thing, because no matter how hyped everyone is for thi match it will surely exceed all expectations! I'm gonna be surprised if the match at Summerslam doesn't go at least 25 30 minutes maybe even longer with how much this is being built up. The WWE definitely know what they have in this Ambrose/Rollins feud and they also know that those two can steal the show at Summerslam, and I believe they are setting them up to do just that! :mark::mark: It's gonna blow everyone else out the water, I feel sorry for whoever has to follow that match. 

Dean Ambrose vs Seth Rollins = Feud of the next decade! Can't wait to see what kind of hellatious battles ensue! :banderas :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: :banderas


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


> Just get Ambrose to take the IC title away from Miz :side: and have him and Barrett feud over it when he returns :mark:


No way. I meant in a non-title match. Ambrose deserves better than to be feuding for the IC title.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Is it just me or has Ambrose been the best thing about WWE lately?


----------



## CALΔMITY

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Is it just me or has Ambrose been the best thing about WWE lately?


It is not just you my friend. :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Is it just me or has Ambrose been the best thing about WWE lately?


Definitely not just you.


Ambrose







Rollins















Rest of the roster.


----------



## A-C-P

Its kind of eerie how much Ambrose is being booked to look just like Austin was being booked to look like (from a character standpoint) was being booked in 1996.

And the fans are obviously behind him, his booking in terms of winning matches just needs to get a little stronger and he'll be on his way to the top.


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> No way. I meant in a non-title match. Ambrose deserves better than to be feuding for the IC title.


:lol Well, I'd rather he still is on upper mid-card/IC level and feud with guys like Barrett and Cesaro over it, then get stuck in the Eaters of Interest feud that is the WHC witout Bryan (for me at least) :side:

I wanna see him wear the white belt and I want him to feud with the real talent, who coincidentally are pretty much on that level feud-wise and I don't want him to touch a world title for one year at least.

I don't need him getting pushed there as some transitional champion and for the crowds to possibly turn on him because the booking there is even worse than the one he's getting now. :side:


----------



## Ccoffey89

tylermoxreigns said:


> Definitely not just you.
> 
> 
> Ambrose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rest of the roster.


THIS!!! ^^^^^


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


> :lol Well, I'd rather he still is on upper mid-card/IC level and feud with guys like Barrett and Cesaro over it, then get stuck in the Eaters of Interest feud that is the WHC witout Bryan (for me at least) :side:
> 
> I wanna see him wear the white belt and I want him to feud with the real talent, who coincidentally are pretty much on that level feud-wise and I don't want him to touch a world title for one year at least.
> 
> I don't need him getting pushed there as some transitional champion and for the crowds to possibly turn on him because the booking there is even worse than the one he's getting now. :side:


Feuding with Barrett and Cesaro after being involved in the Authority storyline would completely kill his momentum. It would be a huge step down. After his feud with Rollins, he needs another high profile feud with someone like Orton or HHH.


----------



## cminc

Ambrose, rollins, reigns, the wyatts, daniel bryan, ryback, rusev, swagger, big e and cesaro are the future and good god does it look bright compared to the last ten years. 

Ambrose is hands down my favorite thing about wwe right now. The job he's doing is nothing short of incredible. Between him and rollins, i dont even miss punk anymore.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ

A-C-P said:


> Its kind of eerie how much Ambrose is being booked to look just like Austin was being booked to look like (from a character standpoint) was being booked in 1996.
> 
> And the fans are obviously behind him, his booking in terms of winning matches just needs to get a little stronger and he'll be on his way to the top.


*They definitely seem to be wanting to build all three of these guys to be the future as they should be. Look at this gif:










That was the main event scene back in the day ( minus Rikishi of course ). Ambrose, Rollins and Reigns should be 3 of the top stars in the future. Let's say as an example they are the next Austin, Trips and Rock. This is just an example, I know that is going to be controversial to some, so pls relax. So put those three in that picture and you have 2-3 more spots for Main Event players. Some would put Wyatt in there too and you got 1-2 more spots. 

The 'E did well with building these guys up in The SHIELD. It may seem to a lot of people that Reigns may have benefited from the group the most and I agree with that. You can't deny that the others benefited from it as well. Even though Seth and Ambrose are more talented they still improved within the group. The Shield breaking up may have been too soon for some but they need to build credible stars asap. They have wasted too much time putting the focus on Cena.*


----------



## SóniaPortugal

c0tt0ncandi


----------



## BrownianMotion

In honor of Flo Rida being on RAW tonight:


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> Feuding with Barrett and Cesaro after being involved in the Authority storyline would completely kill his momentum. It would be a huge step down. After his feud with Rollins, he needs another high profile feud with someone like Orton or HHH.


If handled correctly I don't see how it would hurt his momentum. I definitely agree a feud with Orton/HHH is in order but the Authority are the biggest heels (and you can include Lesnar in that if he's their "Plan C") and everything else would be logically a step down. 

There isn't much else high-profile they can put him in, unless he turns heel and goes against Bryan I foresee. He's involved in an Authority storyline but he's not so much against them as he's against Seth. At this point Seth is not main-eventer, he's on the same level as Dean (briefcase not changing this) who are arguably on the same level as Barrett and Cesaro if they rebuild him soon. I don't see how getting him in a title feud with plenty of possible opponents that people care for wouldn't benefit him more than sticking him in say a title feud with Cena or Kane or Reigns and Orton is the only true opponent he could have from those involved. But that's how I see it and want it to happen; if you want him in the WHC picture and getting Superhuman booking that eventually can turn the crowds away then fine, your preference.


OK, I'm going into rant mode once again :side: I need to get some things off my chest :side:

Would I love to if Ambrose wins the WHC? Yes. This forum will not handle the markdom I'll rain on it when that happens. Do I want it to happen right now? No.

I'd rather Ambrose has a career that is remembered for who he was and what he brought to the table, than having 7-8 transitional reigns that people could care less about. Are guys like Perfect/DiBiase/Roberts in worse position than Cena just because they never won the world title? Does Cena's 15 reigns make bigger impact on the industry than those people had? No and no. Yokozuna is a Hall of Famer and he carried the belt but who the fuck remembers anything about his career considering there was nothing really noteworthy in it? Is the Miz better because he main-evented Wrestlemania?

I could care less if Ambrose wins the WHC if he has the same legacy as say Pillman. I could care less if he's not pushed to the top by the company if people see his talent, acknowledge it and make their voices be heard that _they_ want him there. I could care less that Pyro constantly moans and bitches that "Ambrose fans will never push him there", even though it's been two fucking months and it took Bryan four years to main-event fucking Wrestlemania. Ambrose won't get to that level for some time, but once he does he will stay there.

You put Ambrose with the WHC and they have to book him as unbeateable. And what does Ambrose have if he overcomes every single odd without problem, what he has when he's not fueled by betrayal, when he's not stomped to the ground only for him to crawl and want more even if it's all in vain and keep wanting more and more because life has never been easy for him and as much as they push him down he will find a way to get back at them?

I'm sure some of the pessimists (or realists as they would refer themselves) would just say something like "then you're not a real fan of Ambrose and don't want him to succeed" or "they'll screw him over no matter how talented he is and he will end up jobbing to El Torito" or some other bullshit, but I don't care. I'm rarely optimistic about current wrestling and Ambrose is the first performer I've been so invested in like ever, so I'd rather wear my (Amb)rose-tinted glasses and try and enjoy anything he does than constantly worry he will be booked like a "loser".

I know Ambrose has the talent to be on top of this company and I know this company can easily screw him over because he's not the kind of talent they usually look for. But it's been two fucking months, this feud (the most exciting feud in the company mind you) has barely even started (it won't truly kick-off until their first match for me) and I'm supposed to be in despair that Ambrose's future 10+ years career will be defined by the fact he has like 5 DQ loses to guys he's feuding with? No thanks.

I'd rather be overly optimistic and enjoy the small glimpes of greatness we have then cry over and over just because "Ambroselosescleanoncelols = Jobber for life". 

I'm just so happy that the guy who was constantly mocked for being the weak link of the Shield has the chance to shine, to let loose on the mic the way he couldn't when he cut promos for the trio and everything was okay in their little world, that people are noticing his skills everyday. Shield promos - no one thought he was anything outstanding, now people can't stop praising him and saying he's the kind of guy they wanted in the WWE. So from my side of the river, I can't see him as any kind of failure now regardless of win/loss types because he made people believe in Dean Ambrose and he made them believe that if he's one of the top guys for the next decade, this company will have something great going on. Which all in all it's not bad considering he's selling the entertainment factor in World Wrestling Entertainment.

:draper2

#RantModeOver :side:




SóniaPortugal said:


>


:lmao The love will never stop :lol


----------



## OMGeno

BrownianMotion said:


> In honor of Flo Rida being on RAW tonight:


Oh god fpalm I forgot about Flo Rida


----------



## DannyMack

The Ambrose/Rollins feud is easily the best thing in WWE for YEARS. It really has a nostalgic Attitude era feel to it. Every time they come face to face it's total carnage. This will definitely be 1 of the premier feuds in the next decade.

They must keep Ambrose's momentum as an anti-authority badass face going by continuing the feud with The Authority all the way up till WM31 (and possibly beyond). If it were up to me I'd book Ambrose's journey to WM like this:

SummerSlam - vs Rollins (Street Fight) - Ambrose wins
Night Of Champions - vs Rollins (Ladder Match For MITB Contract) - Rollins wins
Hell In A Cell - vs Rollins (HIAC Match) - Ambrose wins
Survivor Series - vs Orton - Orton wins (dirty win)
TLC - vs Orton (Chairs Match) - Ambrose wins
Royal Rumble - Royal Rumble Match - In the last 3 with Rollins & Reigns, but Reigns wins
Elimination Chamber - EC Match for WWEWHC - Ambrose loses
WrestleMania 31 - vs Triple H (No Holds Barred) - Ambrose wins

I honestly think Ambrose can make it all the way to the top in WWE. I haven't been this invested in a wrestler since Punk during the Summer Of Punk. I think he's the best thing to happen to wrestling in a decade. I'm a very proud AmBro.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> If handled correctly I don't see how it would hurt his momentum. I definitely agree a feud with Orton/HHH is in order but the Authority are the biggest heels (and you can include Lesnar in that if he's their "Plan C") and everything else would be logically a step down.
> 
> There isn't much else high-profile they can put him in, unless he turns heel and goes against Bryan I foresee. He's involved in an Authority storyline but he's not so much against them as he's against Seth. At this point Seth is not main-eventer, he's on the same level as Dean (briefcase not changing this) who are arguably on the same level as Barrett and Cesaro if they rebuild him soon. I don't see how getting him in a title feud with plenty of possible opponents that people care for wouldn't benefit him more than sticking him in say a title feud with Cena or Kane or Reigns and Orton is the only true opponent he could have from those involved. But that's how I see it and want it to happen; if you want him in the WHC picture and getting Superhuman booking that eventually can turn the crowds away then fine, your preference.
> 
> 
> OK, I'm going into rant mode once again :side: I need to get some things off my chest :side:
> 
> Would I love to if Ambrose wins the WHC? Yes. This forum will not handle the markdom I'll rain on it when that happens. Do I want it to happen right now? No.
> 
> I'd rather Ambrose has a career that is remembered for who he was and what he brought to the table, than having 7-8 transitional reigns that people could care less about. Are guys like Perfect/DiBiase/Roberts in worse position than Cena just because they never won the world title? Does Cena's 15 reigns make bigger impact on the industry than those people had? No and no. Yokozuna is a Hall of Famer and he carried the belt but who the fuck remembers anything about his career considering there was nothing really noteworthy in it? Is the Miz better because he main-evented Wrestlemania?
> 
> I could care less if Ambrose wins the WHC if he has the same legacy as say Pillman. I could care less if he's not pushed to the top by the company if people see his talent, acknowledge it and make their voices be heard that _they_ want him there. I could care less than Pyro constantly moans and bitches that "Ambrose fans will never push him there", even though it's been two fucking months and it took Bryan four years to main-event fucking Wrestlemania. Ambrose won't get to that level for some time, but once he does he will stay there.
> 
> You put Ambrose with the WHC and they have to book him as unbeateable. And what does Ambrose have if he overcomes every single odd without problem, what he has when he's not fueled by betrayal, when he's not stomped to the ground only for him to crawl and want more even if it's all in vain and keep wanting more and more because life has never been easy for him and as much as they push him down he will find a way to get back at them?
> 
> I'm sure some of the pessimists (or realists as they would refer themselves) would just say something like "then you're not a real fan of Ambrose and don't want him to succeed" or "they'll screw him over no matter how talented he is and he will end up jobbing to El Torito" or some other bullshit, but I don't care. I'm rarely optimistic about current wrestling and Ambrose is the first performer I've been so invested in like ever, so I'd rather wear my (Amb)rose-tinted glasses and try and enjoy anything he does than constantly worry he will be booked like a "loser".
> 
> I know Ambrose has the talent to be on top of this company and I know this company can easily screw him over because he's not the kind of talent they usually look for. But it's been two fucking months, this feud (the most exciting feud in the company mind you) has barely even started (it won't truly kick-off until their first match for me) and I'm supposed to be in despair that Ambrose's future 10+ years career will be defined by the fact he has like 5 DQ loses to guys he's feuding with? No thanks.
> 
> I'd rather be overly optimistic and enjoy the small glimpes of greatness we have then cry over and over just because "Ambroselosescleanoncelols = Jobber for life".
> 
> I'm just so happy that the guy who was constantly mocked for being the weak link of the Shield has the chance to shine, to let loose on the mic the way he couldn't when he cut promos for the trio and everything was okay in their little world, that people are noticing his skills everyday. Shield promos - no one thought he was anything outstanding, now people can't stop praising him and saying he's the kind of guy they wanted in the WWE. So from my side of the river, I can't see him as any kind of failure now regardless of win/loss types because he made people believe in Dean Ambrose and he made them believe that if he's one of the top guys for the next decade, this company will have something great going on. Which all in all it's not bad considering he's selling the entertainment factor in World Wrestling Entertainment.
> 
> :draper2
> 
> #RantModeOver :side:


*Love your rants! You're so Damn right! * :rep:rep:rep:rep:rep


----------



## Nicole Queen

Weak ass punches?


























Seth has spent too much time with that scumbag :lol


----------



## Shiney Badge Faggot

Dean Ambrose should have the stone cold stunner as his finishing move, then he can get all crazy in their face afterwards.

If I was going to give the stunner to someone on the active roster I'd give it to Dean Ambrose, imagine the pops for a dean ambrose stunner


----------



## BrownianMotion

Nicole Queen said:


> If handled correctly I don't see how it would hurt his momentum. I definitely agree a feud with Orton/HHH is in order but the Authority are the biggest heels (and you can include Lesnar in that if he's their "Plan C") and everything else would be logically a step down.
> 
> There isn't much else high-profile they can put him in, unless he turns heel and goes against Bryan I foresee. He's involved in an Authority storyline but he's not so much against them as he's against Seth. At this point Seth is not main-eventer, he's on the same level as Dean (briefcase not changing this) who are arguably on the same level as Barrett and Cesaro if they rebuild him soon. I don't see how getting him in a title feud with plenty of possible opponents that people care for wouldn't benefit him more than sticking him in say a title feud with Cena or Kane or Reigns and Orton is the only true opponent he could have from those involved. But that's how I see it and want it to happen; if you want him in the WHC picture and getting Superhuman booking that eventually can turn the crowds away then fine, your preference.
> 
> 
> OK, I'm going into rant mode once again :side: I need to get some things off my chest :side:
> 
> Would I love to if Ambrose wins the WHC? Yes. This forum will not handle the markdom I'll rain on it when that happens. Do I want it to happen right now? No.
> 
> I'd rather Ambrose has a career that is remembered for who he was and what he brought to the table, than having 7-8 transitional reigns that people could care less about. Are guys like Perfect/DiBiase/Roberts in worse position than Cena just because they never won the world title? Does Cena's 15 reigns make bigger impact on the industry than those people had? No and no. Yokozuna is a Hall of Famer and he carried the belt but who the fuck remembers anything about his career considering there was nothing really noteworthy in it? Is the Miz better because he main-evented Wrestlemania?
> 
> I could care less if Ambrose wins the WHC if he has the same legacy as say Pillman. I could care less if he's not pushed to the top by the company if people see his talent, acknowledge it and make their voices be heard that _they_ want him there. I could care less than Pyro constantly moans and bitches that "Ambrose fans will never push him there", even though it's been two fucking months and it took Bryan four years to main-event fucking Wrestlemania. Ambrose won't get to that level for some time, but once he does he will stay there.
> 
> You put Ambrose with the WHC and they have to book him as unbeateable. And what does Ambrose have if he overcomes every single odd without problem, what he has when he's not fueled by betrayal, when he's not stomped to the ground only for him to crawl and want more even if it's all in vain and keep wanting more and more because life has never been easy for him and as much as they push him down he will find a way to get back at them?
> 
> I'm sure some of the pessimists (or realists as they would refer themselves) would just say something like "then you're not a real fan of Ambrose and don't want him to succeed" or "they'll screw him over no matter how talented he is and he will end up jobbing to El Torito" or some other bullshit, but I don't care. I'm rarely optimistic about current wrestling and Ambrose is the first performer I've been so invested in like ever, so I'd rather wear my (Amb)rose-tinted glasses and try and enjoy anything he does than constantly worry he will be booked like a "loser".
> 
> I know Ambrose has the talent to be on top of this company and I know this company can easily screw him over because he's not the kind of talent they usually look for. But it's been two fucking months, this feud (the most exciting feud in the company mind you) has barely even started (it won't truly kick-off until their first match for me) and I'm supposed to be in despair that Ambrose's future 10+ years career will be defined by the fact he has like 5 DQ loses to guys he's feuding with? No thanks.
> 
> I'd rather be overly optimistic and enjoy the small glimpes of greatness we have then cry over and over just because "Ambroselosescleanoncelols = Jobber for life".
> 
> I'm just so happy that the guy who was constantly mocked for being the weak link of the Shield has the chance to shine, to let loose on the mic the way he couldn't when he cut promos for the trio and everything was okay in their little world, that people are noticing his skills everyday. Shield promos - no one thought he was anything outstanding, now people can't stop praising him and saying he's the kind of guy they wanted in the WWE. So from my side of the river, I can't see him as any kind of failure now regardless of win/loss types because he made people believe in Dean Ambrose and he made them believe that if he's one of the top guys for the next decade, this company will have something great going on. Which all in all it's not bad considering he's selling the entertainment factor in World Wrestling Entertainment.
> 
> :draper2
> 
> #RantModeOver :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao The love will never stop :lol


Austin played the same kind of babyface character, was booked strong (he won the majority of the time and often had the upper hand over McMahon and The Corporation) but people never got sick of him.

Sure, people dislike Cena partly because he wins all the time and constantly overcomes the odds. But the stems from the character he plays. The WWE makes a ton of money by selling Cena merchandise to kids, and so they require that he panders to that specific demographic. If you look at it from that perspective, then they do a very good job of booking him in order to please that demographic.

Ambrose's fanbase is comprised of an entirely different demographic. So if he received strong booking and all of a sudden started winning the majority of his matches, I'm fairly certain it wouldn't "ruin" him or cause anyone to turn on him. His persona would remain the same, and to adults it would be more credible to have someone like him overcoming the odds, then some fruity pebble like Cena who makes cheesy fart jokes and has that stupid fucking smile on his face 24/7.


----------



## Odo

Nicole Queen said:


> If handled correctly I don't see how it would hurt his momentum. I definitely agree a feud with Orton/HHH is in order but the Authority are the biggest heels (and you can include Lesnar in that if he's their "Plan C") and everything else would be logically a step down.
> 
> There isn't much else high-profile they can put him in, unless he turns heel and goes against Bryan I foresee. He's involved in an Authority storyline but he's not so much against them as he's against Seth. At this point Seth is not main-eventer, he's on the same level as Dean (briefcase not changing this) who are arguably on the same level as Barrett and Cesaro if they rebuild him soon. I don't see how getting him in a title feud with plenty of possible opponents that people care for wouldn't benefit him more than sticking him in say a title feud with Cena or Kane or Reigns and Orton is the only true opponent he could have from those involved. But that's how I see it and want it to happen; if you want him in the WHC picture and getting Superhuman booking that eventually can turn the crowds away then fine, your preference.
> 
> 
> OK, I'm going into rant mode once again :side: I need to get some things off my chest :side:
> 
> Would I love to if Ambrose wins the WHC? Yes. This forum will not handle the markdom I'll rain on it when that happens. Do I want it to happen right now? No.
> 
> I'd rather Ambrose has a career that is remembered for who he was and what he brought to the table, than having 7-8 transitional reigns that people could care less about. Are guys like Perfect/DiBiase/Roberts in worse position than Cena just because they never won the world title? Does Cena's 15 reigns make bigger impact on the industry than those people had? No and no. Yokozuna is a Hall of Famer and he carried the belt but who the fuck remembers anything about his career considering there was nothing really noteworthy in it? Is the Miz better because he main-evented Wrestlemania?
> 
> I could care less if Ambrose wins the WHC if he has the same legacy as say Pillman. I could care less if he's not pushed to the top by the company if people see his talent, acknowledge it and make their voices be heard that _they_ want him there. I could care less than Pyro constantly moans and bitches that "Ambrose fans will never push him there", even though it's been two fucking months and it took Bryan four years to main-event fucking Wrestlemania. Ambrose won't get to that level for some time, but once he does he will stay there.
> 
> You put Ambrose with the WHC and they have to book him as unbeateable. And what does Ambrose have if he overcomes every single odd without problem, what he has when he's not fueled by betrayal, when he's not stomped to the ground only for him to crawl and want more even if it's all in vain and keep wanting more and more because life has never been easy for him and as much as they push him down he will find a way to get back at them?
> 
> I'm sure some of the pessimists (or realists as they would refer themselves) would just say something like "then you're not a real fan of Ambrose and don't want him to succeed" or "they'll screw him over no matter how talented he is and he will end up jobbing to El Torito" or some other bullshit, but I don't care. I'm rarely optimistic about current wrestling and Ambrose is the first performer I've been so invested in like ever, so I'd rather wear my (Amb)rose-tinted glasses and try and enjoy anything he does than constantly worry he will be booked like a "loser".
> 
> I know Ambrose has the talent to be on top of this company and I know this company can easily screw him over because he's not the kind of talent they usually look for. But it's been two fucking months, this feud (the most exciting feud in the company mind you) has barely even started (it won't truly kick-off until their first match for me) and I'm supposed to be in despair that Ambrose's future 10+ years career will be defined by the fact he has like 5 DQ loses to guys he's feuding with? No thanks.
> 
> I'd rather be overly optimistic and enjoy the small glimpes of greatness we have then cry over and over just because "Ambroselosescleanoncelols = Jobber for life".
> 
> I'm just so happy that the guy who was constantly mocked for being the weak link of the Shield has the chance to shine, to let loose on the mic the way he couldn't when he cut promos for the trio and everything was okay in their little world, that people are noticing his skills everyday. Shield promos - no one thought he was anything outstanding, now people can't stop praising him and saying he's the kind of guy they wanted in the WWE. So from my side of the river, I can't see him as any kind of failure now regardless of win/loss types because he made people believe in Dean Ambrose and he made them believe that if he's one of the top guys for the next decade, this company will have something great going on. Which all in all it's not bad considering he's selling the entertainment factor in World Wrestling Entertainment.
> 
> :draper2
> 
> #RantModeOver :side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao The love will never stop :lol


BUT HE NEEDS WINS AND TO NEVER BE LAID OUT EVER ONLY BY CONSISTENTLY BEATING WASHED UP MIDCARDERS NO ONE CARES ABOUT CAN HE HAVE A GREAT CAREER THIS FEUD WITH SETH SUCKS NO MATCH FFS HE NEEDS WINS

Nicely put Nic


----------



## Divine Arion

Battleground was quite the unpredictable PPV. Disappointed Ambrose and Rollins didn't have a match at first but the fact they were prominently featured over the span of a whole show was spectacular. Absolutely loving the dynamic these two have. You actually believe they hate each other. Going to have to re-watch the ringside assault since I didn't notice some of the things people pointed out. 

Ambrose's crazy ass coming out of the trunk had me rolling. I've missed seeing stuff like that. Kudos to WWE for giving something refreshing. I can see them pulling the Ambrose arrest at some point considering Dean is willing to go so far as attack Rollins with a weapon. It's going to make the match up at SummerSlam all the more interesting. 

Thank you to all those who posted the great gifs and pictures the past several pages!


----------



## Joecorp

Dean coming out of the trunk just might have been the best part of the PPV.


----------



## rakija

People need to create a gif of Ambrose coming out of the trunk with "surprise bitch" as the text.

I really wonder how they're going to extend the animosity between Rollins and Ambrose for the next four weeks. Like last night, injecting Hunter more into the feud was interesting. I hope it leads to more HHH and Ambrose animosity.


----------



## Fluffyjr101

I wish this was the attitude era because than Dean Ambrose can attack Seth Rollins at the airport, or a grocery store or somewhere people go on a daily basis


----------



## LunaticFringeGrl

Absolutely looking forward to RAW tonight, just to see what kind of crazy shenanigans Ambrose has in store for Rollins and the Authority! Have a funny feeling it's gonna be the Dean Ambrose show tonight!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WynterWarm12 said:


>


*Can we admit Ambrose has to get rid of the Diva pounce and sissy punches to be taken seriously? This is unacceptable:
*


----------



## Joecorp

But I love crazy Ambrose flailing!


----------



## BrownianMotion

The Reigns Train said:


> *Can we admit Ambrose has to get rid of the Diva pounce and sissy punches to be taken seriously? This is unacceptable:
> *


Why? Austin did the pounce all the time.


----------



## A-C-P

BrownianMotion said:


> Why? Austin did the pounce all the time.


And it didn't look a whole lot different than Ambrose's to be honest. The the pounce off the table last night on Rollins wasn't executed very well, I think that mostly had to do with Rollins being further away from the table than Ambrose thought he as going to be.

Where I will admit the punches can look weak, what is he really supposed to do? start throwing more forceful punches and you'l end up having mishaps with it and more guys Ambrose faces will end up looking like Bray Wyatt dis last night.

And even with that said, it appears to me me most people are taking him seriously even with the "weak" punches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BrownianMotion said:


> Why? Austin did the pounce all the time.


*
Do I really need to explain the difference?*


----------



## Snake Plissken

Still so hyped for dat Ambrose vs Rollins match. Don't know what route they are going to go down tonight, hope Ambrose just goes on some sort of crazy rampage to get Seth. I would love Ambrose to be a big focus tonight aside from Lesnar and Reigns. I'm not just saying this as an Ambrose mark but he has been a much better Face than Reigns, His unpredictability and "scumbag" Dean Ambrose as he refers to himself is just a loveable rogue. I actually want a long face run from him before he switches it up. Ambrose is one of those special cases where he will have no trouble staying relevant. The dude is so over with the casuals as well.


----------



## BrownianMotion

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Do I really need to explain the difference?*


Your concerns about his booking were legitimate. This just seems like you're nitpicking for no reason. Especially when Reigns has far more flaws in the ring than even Cena - let alone Ambrose.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Sure let's not discuss the difference between Austin and Ambrose's characters hence the difference in execution of the same move? Ambrose is chaotic. His moveset is going to mirror this. Why would he be polished in the ring?


----------



## Ccoffey89

For the one who asked for the "surprise bitch" gif.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BrownianMotion said:


> Your concerns about his booking were legitimate. This just seems like you're nitpicking for no reason. Especially when Reigns has far more flaws in the ring than even Cena - let alone Ambrose.


*This has nothing to do with Reigns, stay on topic. Austin pulled his punches and they still looked stiff. It's hard to suspend disbelief in a brawl when Ambrose is flailing his arms and barely touching people.*












tylermoxreigns said:


> Sure let's not discuss the difference between Austin and Ambrose's characters hence the difference in execution of the same move? Ambrose is chaotic. His moveset is going to mirror this. Why would he be polished in the ring?


*
It has nothing to do with being polished. Austin was a brawler, and Ambrose is being sold as one in the ring, so it should be addressed.*


----------



## Nicole Queen

BrownianMotion said:


> Austin played the same kind of babyface character, was booked strong (he won the majority of the time and often had the upper hand over McMahon and The Corporation) but people never got sick of him.
> 
> Sure, people dislike Cena partly because he wins all the time and constantly overcomes the odds. But the stems from the character he plays. The WWE makes a ton of money by selling Cena merchandise to kids, and so they require that he panders to that specific demographic. If you look at it from that perspective, then they do a very good job of booking him in order to please that demographic.
> 
> Ambrose's fanbase is comprised of an entirely different demographic. So if he received strong booking and all of a sudden started winning the majority of his matches, I'm fairly certain it wouldn't "ruin" him or cause anyone to turn on him. His persona would remain the same, and to adults it would be more credible to have someone like him overcoming the odds, then some fruity pebble like Cena who makes cheesy fart jokes and has that stupid fucking smile on his face 24/7.


Maybe you're right and him being "Attitude Cena" might not be problem, considering how different he is.

But I don't trust WWE would not try and push some stereotype they have in mind for him to be just because he's a top guy. I don't see the same heights he could go _character-wise_ if he's booked to win over 90% of his matches. 

The thing I love about him, whether as Moxley or Ambrose is that you can beat him, you get shove him on the ground but you can't _keep_ him down. I love that he takes more and more punishment just to prove that it doesn't faze him and he can handle anything you have for him. And I love that this is not just something centered in one match (e.g. heel beats face, face gets a hope spot, face wins against the odds) but it's his whole persona. I just don't see how he could put this very same character in this superhuman booking everybody gets on top; I in no way doubt his abilities to make anything work.

But as much as he is talented, being on the top and getting this booking leads to too much overexposure; and that takes away from the unpredictability his character has.

Maybe I'm wrong and any way they push him, he will stay on top regardless and be huge fan favorite (well this I don't doubt) but I'd rather he can "grow" as character on the crowds by having nice and interesting (mic/in-ring/overall) quality feuds and matches with great workers, rather than just be shoved into the title picture with the most boring guys on the roster most likely.



BrownianMotion said:


> Your concerns about his booking were legitimate. This just seems like you're nitpicking for no reason. Especially when Reigns has far more flaws in the ring than even Cena - let alone Ambrose.


:clap :clap :clap



tylermoxreigns said:


> Sure let's not discuss the difference between Austin and Ambrose's characters hence the difference in execution of the same move? Ambrose is chaotic. His moveset is going to mirror this. Why would he be polished in the ring?


:clap :clap :clap

Why the hell people expect someone who calculates his punches when it's made obvious time and time again he doesn't care how badly he hits you but that he _does_?

From the thread that will probably get merged soon:


TaylorFitz said:


> I heard him on a podcast say that he takes pride in that he doesn't hurt people with his punches. From what I got out of the interview it's how he was trained. He said on his first day of training the trainers walked up to people and started throwing punches at them and nobody felt anything. He was an indy guy but said he hated how stiff everyone would work with each other and I think that actually made him even less stiff as a result. Naturally that's carried over today.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Can we all just agree Ambrose might have hints of past superstars in him, but he is *ONE OF A KIND*? No one else can imitate what he does and how he does it. He is his own breed, and his own person. the one and only DEAN AMBROSE


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Austin got more air out of his Lou thez press but I don't really care about how bad ambrose looks as long as they keep brawling everywhere even outside the arena


----------



## Deptford

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with being polished. Austin was a brawler, and Ambrose is being sold as one in the ring, so it should be addressed.*


*

EXCEPT IT HASN'T HAPPENED IN THE RING YET?????? 

maybe find some gifs of Austin thez pressing people backstage or off of table and then compare..*


----------



## Telos

Nicole Queen said:


> Weak ass punches?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seth has spent too much time with that scumbag :lol


Rollins calling Ambrose a piece of shit was great :lmao

Everything about those two yesterday was great. I especially like the added element of Ambrose stalking Rollins outside the arena. :lol


----------



## BrownianMotion

The Reigns Train said:


> *This has nothing to do with Reigns, stay on topic. Austin pulled his punches and they still looked stiff. It's hard to suspend disbelief in a brawl when Ambrose is flailing his arms and barely touching people.* [/B]


No, I was specifically referring to your pouncing complaint. You're comparing a pounce done in a controlled environment (in the ring) vs one done during a brawl, while leaping off a table and surrounded by bodies. There's nothing wrong with his pouncing.

The punches are the only complaint as far as his in ring work. But I can't say that it detracts much from his brawls.


----------



## Telos

BrownianMotion said:


> No, I was specifically referring to your pouncing complaint. You're comparing a pounce done in a controlled environment (in the ring) vs one done during a brawl, while leaping off a table and surrounded by bodies. There's nothing wrong with his pouncing.
> 
> The punches are the only complaint as far as his in ring work. But I can't say that it detracts much from his brawls.


Yup. And I thought the punches were better executed in the parking lot scene than in previous times when Ambrose does his Thesz press/punch routine.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

BrownianMotion said:


> No, I was specifically referring to your pouncing complaint. You're comparing a pounce done in a controlled environment (in the ring) vs one done during a brawl, while leaping off a table and surrounded by bodies. There's nothing wrong with his pouncing.
> 
> The punches are the only complaint as far as his in ring work. But I can't say that it detracts much from his brawls.


*Ambrose has used the press a few times, but I'll let it go unless it becomes a habit in the ring.

As for the punches, people justify this by saying it fits his character, but lunatics are more inclined to hit harder because they just don't care about your safety. I'm not saying turn Ambrose into Sheamus, I'm saying at least make the punches APPEAR to be painful.*


----------



## Ccoffey89

The way I see it is when Ambrose does the Thesz press he doesn't just hit with his fists... He uses his whole damn forearm to pound on and beat his opponent to a pulp. Plus you could use the argument that his rage has completely taken over him where he doesn't have the precision to hit his opponent square in the face with his fists every single time.


----------



## Shenroe

The Reigns Train said:


> *Ambrose has used the press a few times, but I'll let it go unless it becomes a habit in the ring.
> 
> As for the punches, people justify this by saying it fits his character, but lunatics are more inclined to hit harder because they just don't care about your safety. I'm not saying turn Ambrose into Sheamus, I'm saying at least make the punches APPEAR to be painful.*



He actually got the thesz press right, around the payback ppv. It was always spot on. Only yesterday was weird looking since then, but hat's understandable from the angle he was.
He will eventually fix that for good, he's kinda a stubborn/ Don't tell me what to do type of guy. So if we notice it( the sissy punches/pounce), producers and wwe brass likely noticed it too and gave him some advices regarding that.


----------



## Telos

Ccoffey89 said:


> The way I see it is when Ambrose does the Thesz press he doesn't just hit with his fists... He uses his whole damn forearm to pound on and beat his opponent to a pulp. Plus you could use the argument that his rage has completely taken over him where he doesn't have the precision to hit his opponent square in the face with his fists every single time.


If Ambrose used just his right fist to punch he would probably have a more convincing looking attack. But he flails with both his right and left fists. Look in a mirror and try swinging punches downward as fast as you can with both your arms. It won't look much different from what Ambrose does. So maybe the solution is for him not to use both arms, but again, wild character.


----------



## Shenroe

> Friday's episode of WWE SmackDown, the final show before Battleground, drew 2.885 million viewers and was the highest-rated cable original for Friday night.
> This is up from last week's 2.54 million viewers.


Holy fuck this guy is a draw


----------



## Black Widow

New memes!

























:lmao :lmao


----------



## Nuski

Words Of Wisdom said:


> Is it just me or has Ambrose been the best thing about WWE lately?


Not at all. Him, Seth, and Wyatt are the only guys keeping me interested atm.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Shenroe said:


> He actually got the thesz press right, around the payback ppv. It was always spot on. Only yesterday was weird looking since then, but hat's understandable from the angle he was.
> He will eventually fix that for good, he's kinda a stubborn/ Don't tell me what to do type of guy. So if we notice it( the sissy punches/pounce), producers and wwe brass likely noticed it too and gave him some advices regarding that.


(Y)


----------



## Ccoffey89

Telos said:


> If Ambrose used just his right fist to punch he would probably have a more convincing looking attack. But he flails with both his right and left fists. Look in a mirror and try swinging punches downward as fast as you can with both your arms. It won't look much different from what Ambrose does. So maybe the solution is for him not to use both arms, but again, wild character.


Good observation Telos!! I believe that's how Austin did it to was with one arm...but like you said wild character!


----------



## Deptford

Telos bringing the logic :cheer :cheer


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see what Dean does on Monday night raw tonight


----------



## DannyMack

Ambrose is easily the main thing I'm interested in for RAW tonight. Hopefully with Cena not sceduled to appear Ambrose/Rollins will get a lot of spotlight tonight.


----------



## Ccoffey89

DannyMack said:


> Ambrose is easily the main thing I'm interested in for RAW tonight. Hopefully with Cena not sceduled to appear Ambrose/Rollins will get a lot of spotlight tonight.


Here's hoping to a Ambrose attack on Rollins in the parking lot to start off the show. Then a bad ass promo from Ambrose on Rollins. Maybe a match of some sort that he wins decisively. Maybe some commentary during a Rollins match in which he interrupts and beats Rollins down again. I would love for him to steal the briefcase tonight. that would be :banderas


----------



## Deptford

I WANT AMBROSE COMMENTARY


----------



## Ccoffey89

I think we all do Deppie!!


----------



## DannyMack

Maybe during a Rollins match Ambrose appears through the crowd unannounced, steals a headset and joins the commentary team. This would fit the unpredictability of his character. I'd rather have Ambrose do something a bit more chaotic though. Maybe destroying Seth's car that we saw last night with a steamroller or a monster truck. That would definitely be Austin-esque. The crowd would go nuts!


----------



## Shenroe

DannyMack said:


> Maybe during a Rollins match Ambrose appears through the crowd unannounced, steals a headset and joins the commentary team. This would fit the unpredictability of his character. I'd rather have Ambrose do something a bit more chaotic though. Maybe destroying Seth's car that we saw last night with a steamroller or a monster truck. That would definitely be Austin-esque. The crowd would go nuts!







I want something like that.


----------



## Black Widow

I'm ready for Raw!! Dean banned from the arena,attacks Seth anyway.:mark::mark:


----------



## Darkness is here

Can't wait for dean's revenge :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SóniaPortugal

I would like to see RAW, but I have to sleep 

RAW is being boring, the only good thing was Bray vs Jericho


----------



## DannyMack

Ambrose vs Cesaro! HELL YEAH!!!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Frico

My twitter TL exploded after that announcement, lol. :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

Ambrose in the main event.

Dat jobber booking though :argh:


----------



## DannyMack

I wonder why they decided to tweak Ambrose's theme music so soon?


----------



## imthemountie

I was gonna ask if Dean's music changed. 
Hopefully they find a good one for Rollins soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lets go Ambrose chants (Y)*


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ambrose loses again :hayden3*

joking


----------



## LokiAmbrose

And there is the no fucks given Moxley we all know and love.


----------



## Kratosx23

Is there some law that Ambrose isn't allowed to WIN a match? You're not even gonna let him pin a geek who got eliminated by Heath Slater? Enough of this DQ shit.


----------



## RatedR10

Ambrose with the biggest pop of the night? That was a pretty sick pop.


----------



## Black Widow

LokiAmbrose said:


> And there is the no fucks given Moxley we all know and love.


^^:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## deathslayer

:lmao:lmao:lmao He doesn't care


----------



## LigerJ81

Didn't really care about the ending to Match, The match itself was great. Plus The Ambrose Chants


----------



## Black Widow

Gotta love how the crowd loves him as much as we do.:dance:dance:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Would've been so cool to see Ambrose no sell one of Cesaro's European Uppercut then call him a pussy ass bitch LOL


----------



## pewpewpew

Many lulz were had at the Titty Master sign when Ambrose came out


----------



## BrownianMotion

Should have went over clean.

On the bright side, he wasn't the recipient of a beating again.


----------



## rakija

Clearly, they're trying to protect Cesaro and Dean; but, I still disliked the ending. Although, seeing Dean unfold a chair and just chill in the middle of the ring was pretty dope.


----------



## BrownianMotion

rakija said:


> Clearly, they're trying to protect Cesaro and Dean; but, I still disliked the ending. Although, seeing Dean unfold a chair and just chill in the middle of the ring was pretty dope.


They're trying to protect Cesaro? The guy jobbed to Kofi Kingston on consecutive RAWs.


----------



## Telos

BrownianMotion said:


> Should have went over clean.
> 
> On the bright side, he wasn't the recipient of a beating again.


Ambrose with no fucks to give on this night, but yes I agree. Almost feels like they don't see Ambrose beating Cesaro one on one as a credible result. Ugh, that negativity is slowly seeping into my soul. Help me, guys.


----------



## rakija

BrownianMotion said:


> They're trying to protect Cesaro? The guy jobbed to Kofi Kingston on consecutive RAWs.


It's the only reason I can think of why Dean didn't win clean.

He might be moving away from Heyman, so he can join The Authority full time.


----------



## Belladonna29

Telos said:


> Ambrose with no fucks to give on this night, but yes I agree. Almost feels like they don't see Ambrose beating Cesaro one on one as a credible result. Ugh, that negativity is slowly seeping into my soul. Help me, guys.


I'd like Ambrose to actually get a pinfall sooner than later, but tonight was about protecting both Cesaro and Ambrose, so I didn't mind the DQ tonight. And as of now, the lack of wins hasn't slowed down Dean's face momentum at all--he got a major pop tonight win he walked out. And the match was good too.


----------



## Black Widow

The only thing missing was a promo by Dean,everything else was great.


----------



## Kratosx23

Telos said:


> Ambrose with no fucks to give on this night, but yes I agree. Almost feels like they don't see Ambrose beating Cesaro one on one as a credible result. Ugh, that negativity is slowly seeping into my soul. Help me, guys.


You don't need help, you're starting to understand. Better to get it now than to have it hit you like a ton of bricks later.

Also, to the other people, stop with this "protecting Cesaro" nonsense. Dude got schooled by Heath Slater, he's done.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## Kratosx23

:lmao :ti


----------



## Frico

Sneaky Pete and Fat Tony. :lmao:lmao

I liked the DQ finish. No fucks given. :banderas

By god, I can't wait for Summerslam.


----------



## Belladonna29

RaneGaming said:


>


Did he tell Stephanie he was going to "pray for her?" :lmao


----------



## Black Widow

THE PROOMOOOO!! AMAZING! :lol :lol I hope he doesn't get fired for this.


----------



## Wynter

:faint: at Dean's promo :lmao

Sneaky Pete and Fat Tony. Omg :lmao And the face he made :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23

Black Widow said:


> THE PROOMOOOO!! AMAZING! :lol :lol I hope he doesn't get fired for this.


For what?


----------



## JAROTO

This guy is the man! I like Ambrose a lot. Keep pushing this guy please!


----------



## BrownianMotion

RaneGaming said:


>


That stuff about Steph was fucking classic.

BTW - even Dean is begging for a clean victory.


----------



## Empress

:haha 

Ambrose is a plum fool. You have to love him.


----------



## Black Widow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> For what?


Daddy's little girl Stephanie doesn't appreciate things like this from what I've read.He's not gonna get fired,but he could get heat.I hope not.


----------



## Omega_VIK

:booka Ambrose is the man.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Black Widow said:


> Daddy's little girl Stephanie doesn't appreciate things like this from what I've read.He's not gonna get fired,but he could get heat.I hope not.


The same Steph who let Brie slap the taste out of her mouth at Payback and let Vickie throw her in a pool of filth a few weeks ago on RAW?

I doubt she'll mind.


----------



## Wynter

WWE stay putting all the golden and funny promos the talents cut on the app or post shows :cuss:


----------



## Kratosx23

Black Widow said:


> Daddy's little girl Stephanie doesn't appreciate things like this from what I've read.He's not gonna get fired,but he could get heat.I hope not.


This isn't Dusty Rhodes breaking the script by sticking his hand in Stephanie's face, everything he said was clearly staged. 

He already has heat for being better at his job than their chosen ones, he's not gonna get any more for some scripted comments.


----------



## Telos

Batista probably also got heat by Steph for the drooling comment, but he was still untouchable. If she wasn't legit pissed off about that she did a damn good job of acting.


----------



## CALΔMITY

RaneGaming said:


>


Haven't seen raw yet of course, but I couldn't resist coming on here. God Ambrose, that was just too funny. :lmao Also yeah, no worries. Nothing he said in that will get him in trouble.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Calamity Glitch said:


> Haven't seen raw yet of course, but I couldn't resist coming on here. God Ambrose, that was just too funny. :lmao


this raw was a Solid 8/10 so much better than PPV enjoy it when you get time.


----------



## Black Widow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This isn't Dusty Rhodes breaking the script by sticking his hand in Stephanie's face, everything he said was clearly staged.
> 
> He already has heat for being better at his job than their chosen ones, he's not gonna get any more for some scripted comments.



That wasn't scripred,that was just Ambrose being Ambrose.




Telos said:


> Batista probably also got heat by Steph for the drooling comment, but he was still untouchable. If she wasn't legit pissed off about that she did a damn good job of acting.


That one was scripred.Triple H and Batista are best friends.No way Batista will use that comment if Triple H and Stephanie are not okay with it,and Batista always use script anyway.


----------



## JAROTO

Dean Ambrose is like Heath Ledger's Joker before becoming the Joker.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Black Widow said:


> That wasn't scripred,that was just Ambrose being Ambrose.


It may not have been scripted, but all he did was talk about her current storyline. He didn't take any personal shots or anything.

No reason for her to get upset about him doing his job.


----------



## Black Widow

BrownianMotion said:


> It may not have been scripted, but all he did was talk about her current storyline. He didn't take any personal shots or anything.
> 
> No reason for her to get upset about him doing his job.


True,I don't see anything disturbing either,but that's me and you.Those reports could be fake anyway,who knows.All I said is that I hope he doesn't get heat because I don't want to see him like Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Kratosx23

Black Widow said:


> That wasn't scripred,that was just Ambrose being Ambrose.


So you think, because he's better than most of the useless crap on this roster. He's a rare breed, people like Bray Wyatt and him create magic, the overwhelming majority of the roster doesn't know how to talk. It sounds natural because he's an artist, promos come natural when you have that skill. Wade Barrett's Bad News gimmick is scripted as fuck and he's NEVER sounded like he's read from a script in his life.

WWE is in control of their product, going off script is very rare for anybody but the top, top guys. The McMahons have never shied away from being made fun of, ever, this sounds exactly like something they would write for a babyface who's opposing them. Even if the exact words were unscripted, Ambrose is not dumb, he would've gotten clearance to have a jab at Stephanie, and nothing he said was even crossing the line.

And really, how are you ever gonna know if he's getting heat? What are they gonna do, make him lose or get his ass kicked all the time? That's happened his whole career.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Black Widow said:


> True,I don't see anything disturbing either,but that's me and you.Those reports could be fake anyway,who knows.All I said is that I hope he doesn't get heat because I don't want to see him like Dolph Ziggler.


Shhh don't jinx ziggy it looks like he did some good work backstage and it getting a push(just hope it isn't a push into cena 2.0 to unify U.S and I.C belts)


----------



## BrownianMotion

RaneGaming said:


> Shhh don't jinx ziggy it looks like he did some good work backstage and it getting a push(just hope it isn't a push into cena 2.0 to unify U.S and I.C belts)


Everyone beats the IC champion (regardless of who it is.) I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## rakija

RaneGaming said:


>


I don't understand how people don't corpse during his promo's. They're fucking hilarious. Maybe they're just mesmerized by his devotion to the character.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Please tell me people have seen Fallout.... Holy shit I am ROLLING :lmao :lmao :lmao

"Sneaky Pete"
Oh lord


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrownianMotion

tylermoxreigns said:


> Please tell me people have seen Fallout.... Holy shit I am ROLLING :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No. We've been talking about it for the last couple of pages without seeing it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

tylermoxreigns said:


> Please tell me people have seen Fallout.... Holy shit I am ROLLING :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sneaky Pete and Fat Tony what great friends!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

BrownianMotion said:


> No. We've been talking about it for the last couple of pages without seeing it.



Hey man no need to jump down my throat. I'm clearly on the app, the pages didn't load. Jesus, take a seat. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrownianMotion

He's had a few classic backstage promos that have been exclusive to the WWE app. These need to make it on the show.


----------



## Black Widow

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So you think, because he's better than most of the useless crap on this roster. He's a rare breed, people like Bray Wyatt and him create magic, the overwhelming majority of the roster doesn't know how to talk. It sounds natural because he's an artist, promos come natural when you have that skill. Wade Barrett's Bad News gimmick is scripted as fuck and he's NEVER sounded like he's read from a script in his life.
> 
> WWE is in control of their product, going off script is very rare for anybody but the top, top guys. The McMahons have never shied away from being made fun of, ever, this sounds exactly like something they would write for a babyface who's opposing them. Even if the exact words were unscripted, Ambrose is not dumb, he would've gotten clearance to have a jab at Stephanie, and nothing he said was even crossing the line.


fpalmfpalm
Ambrose doesn't use script and Bray doesn't use script either they said it many times.Of course WWE made Ambrose do a backstage interview and maybe they even made him talk about Stephanie,but the words were not scripred so she so easily could get mad because of nothing.I don't think Dusty facepalming her was crossing the line either or Kaitlyn approaching her,but they got heat for it if we believe the reports.All I said is that I hope that wasn't something that would make the princess mad.


----------



## Joshi Judas

No heat for this, maybe if Stephanie was arrested for real and he made those comments. No reason to get heat now. The Mcmahons for all their faults have never held it against talent for mocking them in kayfabe.

Even irl, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn made all those shoot interviews where they badmouthed HHH and HBK and now they've got prominent backstage roles working for The Game :HHH2


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

RAVEN said:


> No heat for this, maybe if Stephanie was arrested for real and he made those comments. No reason to get heat now. The Mcmahons for all their faults have never held it against talent for mocking them in kayfabe.
> 
> Even irl, Road Dogg and Billy Gunn made all those shoot interviews where they badmouthed HHH and HBK and now they've got prominent backstage roles working for The Game :HHH2


Vince does anything for a buck Kissing Rikishi's Ass, kicked in head, getting f5'ed, pissing himself, same with seph Austin got her in a bra in the ring so i doubt a few words are going to cause problems


----------



## Kratosx23

Black Widow said:


> fpalmfpalm
> Ambrose doesn't use script and Bray doesn't use script either they said it many times.Of course WWE made Ambrose do a backstage interview and maybe they even made him talk about Stephanie,but the words were not scripred so she so easily could get mad because of nothing.I don't think Dusty facepalming her was crossing the line either or Kaitlyn approaching her,but they got heat for it if we believe the reports.All I said is that I hope that wasn't something that would make the princess mad.


Whatever you say. Stephanie used to get called a whore by Jericho and Rock every week, he'll be fine.


----------



## The Bloodline

Dont know if its been posted or if theres better videos out there of this but i found it on tumblr
Dark match segment(Spear and Roman and Dean playing monkey in the middle with Rollins)
http://instagram.com/p/qvcst-IaG5/?modal=true
http://instagram.com/p/qvc3PsIaHD/?modal=true


----------



## Deptford

BrownianMotion said:


> No. We've been talking about it for the last couple of pages without seeing it.


fpalm don't talk to tiny TMR like that


----------



## Tony

RaneGaming said:


>


Dude continues to prove why he's the best thing going on in this company today :ambrose3


----------



## BrownianMotion

Deptford said:


> fpalm don't talk to tiny TMR like that


She can take a joke, I'm sure.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Dude continues to prove why he's the best thing going on in this company today :ambrose3


And that's the bottom.... wait that's not right
Finaaa.... nope still not right
Because i am the.... hmm sure i had it that time.

Because He Is Legen.... Wait for it




























Dairy


----------



## Belladonna29

Ravensflock88 said:


> Dont know if its been posted or if theres better videos out there of this but i found it on tumblr
> Dark match segment(Spear and Roman and Dean playing monkey in the middle with Rollins)
> http://instagram.com/p/qvcst-IaG5/?modal=true
> http://instagram.com/p/qvc3PsIaHD/?modal=true


LOL, nice dark match shenanigans with The Shield boys. Too bad it's becoming a lost cause waiting to see any continuity with Reigns and Rollins/Ambrose feud on-screen. And that's too bad cause I feel like it's stripping Reigns character of some much needed depth being on the outside of that angle but ::shrug::


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Opps my mistake


----------



## Deptford

The fallout was great. The fallouts need to be on the show though!!!!!!!!

nice DQ to Cesaro as well. Like that's the shit I want to see Ambrose do every week :lol


----------



## Vics1971

That was one of the greatest Raw fallouts ever!:lmao:lmao:lmao

Damn them, keeping that stuff until after shows.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Ravensflock88 said:


> Dont know if its been posted or if theres better videos out there of this but i found it on tumblr
> Dark match segment(Spear and Roman and Dean playing monkey in the middle with Rollins)
> http://instagram.com/p/qvcst-IaG5/?modal=true
> http://instagram.com/p/qvc3PsIaHD/?modal=true







I posted the whole thing


----------



## Nicole Queen

Shenroe said:


> Holy fuck this guy is a draw


#MONEYMAKER :ambrose3 :lol



RaneGaming said:


> Opps my mistake


:lmao :lmao :lmao

AMBROSE VS CESARO

:yes :yes :yes

DAT TORNADO DDT :ass DAT PSYCHOLOGY :ass DAT INTENSITY :ass DEM CHAIRS :ass DAT EVERYTHING :ass

I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYBODY SAYS, THIS MATCH WAS EVERYTHING :cheer



















Spoiler:  a lot of DAT MATCH pics































































































































































DID WE REALLY MISS A SWING AT THE BARRICADE?

:ass














:ass

:homer







:homer








:sodone :sodone :sodone




























































:lmao
















Those expressions... I CAN'T :faint:





























NOT EVEN SORRY FOR THIS POST :dance:dance:dance


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Nicole Queen said:


> #MONEYMAKER :ambrose3 :lol
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> AMBROSE VS CESARO
> 
> :yes :yes :yes


Great post with lots of great gifs worth it  he's Pure gold


----------



## Vics1971

Had to watch that fallout aagain, it's gold, even if it was brief! It's too much to hope for that they incorporate it into storylines to set up HHH V Ambrose. Ambrose gets Steph out of jail via Fat Tony and Sneaky Pete, whilst HHH just gets on with what's best for business. 

Oh the possibilities... nah I know it won't happen, it was just a throwaway after show promo.

The match was great too, but I need to watch it again. My cats were arsing around distracting me whilst I was trying to watch it, bless em.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Vics1971 said:


> The match was great too, but I need to watch it again. My cats were arsing around distracting me whilst I was trying to watch it, bless em.


Match was great but we didn't see their entrances and they were fucking commercials during which I think Cesaro did the swing on the barricade :lol 

DAMN WWE :cuss: Not giving us the full match :cuss: :side:

Match of the night and we didn't even see it fully fpalm This fucking company fpalm fpalm


----------



## Shamans

Forget about best right now.. he'd be up there in the attitude era as well. This guy is bloody amazing.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Nicole Queen said:


> #MONEYMAKER :ambrose3 :lol
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> AMBROSE VS CESARO
> 
> :yes :yes :yes
> 
> DAT TORNADO DDT :ass DAT PSYCHOLOGY :ass DAT INTENSITY :ass DEM CHAIRS :ass DAT EVERYTHING :ass
> 
> I DON'T CARE WHAT ANYBODY SAYS, THIS MATCH WAS EVERYTHING :cheer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  a lot of DAT MATCH pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DID WE REALLY MISS A SWING AT THE BARRICADE?
> 
> :ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ass
> 
> :homer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :homer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those expressions... I CAN'T :faint:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT EVEN SORRY FOR THIS POST :dance:dance:dance



Damn straight #MONEYMAKER Nicole!! :mark:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vics1971

Nicole Queen said:


> Match was great but we didn't see their entrances and they were fucking commercials during which I think Cesaro did the swing on the barricade :lol
> 
> DAMN WWE :cuss: Not giving us the full match :cuss: :side:
> 
> Match of the night and we didn't even see it fully fpalm This fucking company fpalm fpalm


I could swear I saw Dean's entrance, then they cut to commercials just before he got into the ring? Not Cesaro's though, they left that out. They were in the ring after commercials already fighting. I will be watching it again anyway when I get a spare moment or two.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They definitely showed Ambrose's entrance. Then commercial. Don't know if they showed Cesaro's.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Vics1971 said:


> I could swear I saw Dean's entrance, then they cut to commercials just before he got into the ring? Not Cesaro's though, they left that out. They were in the ring after commercials already fighting. I will be watching it again anyway when I get a spare moment or two.


I will rewatch it too because I might have missed Dean's entrance but I'm waiting for a video with the whole match to be posted soon, I will get it here when I can.

*EDIT:*
Here's the match: http://vimeo.com/101386289
And this is the commercial break: http://vimeo.com/101388158

DEM AMBROSE chants :banderas


----------



## DOPA

Ambrose getting crazy :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

"I'm being irresponsible. With steel chairs."

I just can't with this man :faint:


----------



## Bucky Barnes

I love me some Ambrose.

Thought the match was good and the promo was gold!


----------



## Zarra

Ambrose vs Cesaro :banderas
That DDT :banderas
Those Ambrose chants :banderas
That chair shot :banderas
Crazy Ambrose with chairs :banderas


Nicole Queen said:


> "I'm being irresponsible. With steel chairs."
> 
> I just can't with this man :faint:


:banderas
Those promos need to be on RAW


----------



## Kayfable

Zarra said:


> Ambrose vs Cesaro :banderas
> That DDT :banderas
> Those Ambrose chants :banderas
> That chair shot :banderas
> Crazy Ambrose with chairs :banderas
> 
> 
> :banderas
> Those promos need to be on RAW


I totally agree, instead of the thousand replays of what happened moments ago, these Dean Ambrose moments need to be televised! This guy is FUCKING GOLD :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Romangirl252

Dean was awesome last night


----------



## Black Widow

Poor Seth.:lol


----------



## OMGeno

Black Widow said:


> Poor Seth.:lol


As if there are so many empty seats. Who doesn't want to stay and watch that? :lol


----------



## Black Widow

OMGeno said:


> As if there are so many empty seats. Who doesn't want to stay and watch that? :lol


There was a match between Seth and Kane vs Dean and Roman and that was after the match,but still who would leave.:side::side:
I guess people thought one more match is too much.:lol


----------



## Ccoffey89

So I'm late on my response, but last night Ambrose showed why he doesn't care about a win/loss record. Same thing as he did as Mox, Endless DQ, no-contests, and count-out losses. Was great to see him in a match, and awesome to see the no fucks given by him with the DQ finish. Maybe they are saving a legit winner for a real feud between the two in the future. That damn pop When he came out and those Ambrose chants! :banderas 

That Tornado DDT was beautiful, :mark: as was him going crazy with all those steal chairs again! :banderas





Nicole Queen said:


> "I'm being irresponsible. With steel chairs."
> 
> I just can't with this man :faint:


I loved that promo Halfie!!! :cheer

"I know some good...,well they're good at what they do guys, their names are Sneaky Pete, and Fat Tony" 

"We're all praying for you Steph!"..."If any of those big, burly Woman give you a hard time, just stand up to them, YOU'RE A MCMAHON DAMMIT" :lmao Ambrose showing more concern for Stephani than HHH was!


To all the people saying that Ambrose needs to win a match to be credible, do you not remember Jon Moxley's win/loss record/ He absolutely doesn't care about winning a match unless it's a big one. Of course he wanted to beat Seth at BG, and I think that's why he didn't care about beating Cesaro. He did it to prove a point. Setting up that no DQ/Street fight at Summerslam is what he was doing. :mark::mark:










:banderas


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Deptford said:


> fpalm don't talk to tiny TMR like that


Deppie... You are a babe. 




BrownianMotion said:


> She can take a joke, I'm sure.


It's fine... I'll let you off :side::side::side: 


:lmao



Black Widow said:


> Poor Seth.:lol


This shit just writes itself man. They are all gold in every way. Like they really get wrestling, you can just see it in them. They know when to make shit happen and then they know when to do stuff like the above, completely nothing but comedic stuff. 

Piggy in the middle... Now, all Dean's gotta do it make him squeal like a pig at Summerslam when he beats the living shit outta him.



Frigging backstage pass though... Again :lmao

"They're good guys..."

(Reminisces on past experiences)

"They're good-at-what-they-do guys"

LITTLE. THINGS. :banderas


----------



## LigerJ81

Black Widow said:


> Poor Seth.:lol


I wish they would show some of this Bromance on live TV again.


----------



## Deptford

hehehehehehehe I remember that game wen I wuz a kid like lol omg I can't even.


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> hehehehehehehe I remember that game wen I wuz a kid like lol omg I can't even.


:lmao I think we all did that at one point or another.:lol btw Where did you go last night, all of a sudden everyone was like Deppie left. And we were all sad.  Couldn't even say goodbye. smh


----------



## Nicole Queen

Seth's walking by himself, thinking about that beautiful golden briefcase he has (totally convinced he does) when...


Spoiler































And BAM! Thesz press off... something :side: SUPRISE AGAIN BITCH!!!

Tumblr is ruining my life :side:

#ThisIsPointlessPost :faint:


Wonder though if Seth left an imprint of his head on the briefcase? :hmm:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Nicole Queen said:


> Seth's walking by himself, thinking about that beautiful golden briefcase he has (totally convinced he does) when...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And BAM! Thesz press off... something :side: SUPRISE AGAIN BITCH*!!!
> 
> Tumblr is ruining my life :side:
> 
> #ThisIsPointlessPost :faint:
> 
> 
> Wonder though if Seth left an imprint of his head on the briefcase? :hmm:


HAHAHA Spike!! Gotta love him. 

That would be pretty damn awesome if you ask me.


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao I think we all did that at one point or another.:lol btw Where did you go last night, all of a sudden everyone was like Deppie left. And we were all sad.  Couldn't even say goodbye. smh


Hmm well if you must know. 

I wuz gonna say goodbye but then I was all like "THese. Hoes. Aint. Loyallll." and just kind of left to go work on my D.E.N.N.I.S. system with a girl
:dance:dance

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZuOKUrwoys

aww I didn't mean to make you guys sad though <3333


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> Hmm well if you must know.
> 
> I wuz gonna say goodbye but then I was all like "THese. Hoes. Aint. Loyallll." and just kind of left to go work on my D.E.N.N.I.S. system with a girl
> :dance:dance
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZuOKUrwoys
> 
> aww I didn't mean to make you guys sad though <3333


:lmao :lmao :lmao Did the D.E.N.N.I.S. system work for you Deptford?? 

It's all good bro, we managed without you. It was hard at first, but we made it through. :agree:


----------



## jamal.

I like Ambrose's new modified theme, I like the instrumentation of it keeps changing and gets heavier when it loops.


----------



## Deptford

Ccoffey89 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Did the D.E.N.N.I.S. system work for you Deptford??
> 
> It's all good bro, we managed without you. It was hard at first, but we made it through. :agree:


:lol Dennis and Dean are my two favorite TV characters. 

I'm glad that you guys survived without me. I think the girls would've been more upset if you would've left first anyways corey :cool2

It sucks, I missed Ambrose and Rollins if they were on there AND Brock's return though. Talk about holding everything off until the last hour


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

I wasn't that impressed by the match last night. Seemed like Cesaro and Dean didn't mesh well together. I know the two of them could have an epic match but, alas last night was not it. The ending of the match left something to be desired. Especially for something deemed the "main event". I didn't consider it the main event, but some thought since it was the last match of the night it technically was the main event. I don't mind the dq finish but the fact that it just ended with him sitting on a chair in the ring and then that's it. Like, what? That's it? It didn't advance anything.

But that fallout video, hilarious! Those blue eyes though *drool*. Watched it a few times. Gets even funnier every time you watch it. Had to believe that Brandi was kept off camera during it because she couldn't keep a straight face. I wish they let him do promos like that on tv. It'd make him that much more over with the crowd.




Edited to add: Coffee Cake and Deppie, dat bromance ya'll got goin on :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Ccoffey89

Deptford said:


> :lol Dennis and Dean are my two favorite TV characters.
> 
> I'm glad that you guys survived without me. I think the girls would've been more upset if you would've left first anyways corey :cool2
> 
> It sucks, I missed Ambrose and Rollins if they were on there AND Brock's return though. Talk about holding everything off until the last hour


:lol true,true.

Yea they did have everything in the last hour. No Dean and Seth confrontation on the show though. But Ambrose and Cesaro had a match that Ambrose lost by DQ when he got the chair and hit Cesaro with one.

*@Lean*  :lmao


----------



## BrownianMotion

Lesnar goes over Cena
Ambrose goes over Rollins

This could be my favorite PPV in a while. If they won't give him wins on TV, hopefully they will have him go over Rollins at SummerSlam in convincing fashion.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> I wasn't that impressed by the match last night. Seemed like Cesaro and Dean didn't mesh well together. I know the two of them could have an epic match but, alas last night was not it. The ending of the match left something to be desired. Especially for something deemed the "main event". I didn't consider it the main event, but some thought since it was the last match of the night it technically was the main event. I don't mind the dq finish but the fact that it just ended with him sitting on a chair in the ring and then that's it. Like, what? That's it? It didn't advance anything.
> 
> But that fallout video, hilarious! Those blue eyes though *drool*. Watched it a few times. Gets even funnier every time you watch it. Had to believe that Brandi was kept off camera during it because she couldn't keep a straight face. I wish they let him do promos like that on tv. It'd make him that much more over with the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add: Coffee Cake and Deppie, dat bromance ya'll got goin on :mark: :mark: :mark:












I honestly kinda think they should've shown him not being allowed into the building at all last night but I guess that can get a little boring too.

I suppose it didn't help that the whole Cesaro/Heyman thing has completely gone to shit that they just have no idea so they stuck him with Ambrose.


----------



## Apex Predator

Ambrose was awesome last night becoming a big fan.


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> I honestly kinda think they should've shown him not being allowed into the building at all last night but I guess that can get a little boring too.
> 
> I suppose it didn't help that the whole Cesaro/Heyman thing has completely gone to shit that they just have no idea so they stuck him with Ambrose.





Totally serious my love. I was so hyped for the match too. Cesaro lost all his momentum the minute they made him heel instead of face after the crowd went nuts the night after mania when he was announced as the new Paul Heyman guy. Since then anything he's done has been lackluster. Last night Ambrose and him were just off with each other. It seemed a bit awkward at times. It also didn't help that they had Dean come out and then do a bunch of recaps while he sat in the ring and didn't even give Cesaro an entrance. Match almost felt like an after thought. Then Ambrose gets DQ'd to lose and they just leave it at that. No reaction from the authority for either guy. Felt like a typical 10:30 slot filler match to make way for the main event.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

LeanMeanDeanMachine said:


> Totally serious my love. I was so hyped for the match too. Cesaro lost all his momentum the minute they made him heel instead of face after the crowd went nuts the night after mania when he was announced as the new Paul Heyman guy. Since then anything he's done has been lackluster. Last night Ambrose and him were just off with each other. It seemed a bit awkward at times. It also didn't help that they had Dean come out and then do a bunch of recaps while he sat in the ring and didn't even give Cesaro an entrance. Match almost felt like an after thought. Then Ambrose gets DQ'd to lose and they just leave it at that. No reaction from the authority for either guy. Felt like a typical 10:30 slot filler match to make way for the main event.



Something good came from the match, Lean


----------



## OMGeno

Apex Predator said:


> Ambrose was awesome last night becoming a big fan.



Welcome to the dark side


----------



## LeanMeanDeanMachine

tylermoxreigns said:


> Something good dame from the match, Lean


----------



## Eddie Ray

I have to say I really enjoyed last nights match. it was kept simple as well which benefits them if they feud later on down the line by not giving away the whole act. it did its job, sold Cesaro as strong and a threat while showing that Ambrose doesn't give a damn about wins and losses but in causing pain.

and the crowd responded positively to this traditionally heelish tactic. they are loving their new Anti-hero


----------



## Ccoffey89

Eddie Ray said:


> I have to say I really enjoyed last nights match. it was kept simple as well which benefits them if they feud later on down the line by not giving away the whole act. it did its job, sold Cesaro as strong and a threat while showing that Ambrose doesn't give a damn about wins and losses but in causing pain.
> 
> and the crowd responded positively to this traditionally heelish tactic. they are loving their new Anti-hero


This right here is what I'm saying!! Ambrose was on top and possibly could have put Cesaro away cleanly, but he doesn't care about that, he just wants to hurt people. This does keep the interest open if Ambrose and Cesaro have a feud in the future they can make it a whole lot more interesting!


----------

